# Official Usmb Mafia Game #5: A Game Of Fire And Ice (day 6)



## Wake

_Hello everyone, thanks for signing up! This game will be loosely based on the Open Setup, Fire & Ice. As citizens of Windgale, you must uncover and killed the dual evils of the Fire and Ice Mafia! Guard your homeland, or they will steal your land and twist its weather to their liking. Thankfully, each and every one of you have been given a unique power to use. However, the vile, evil Scum have received their own powers to use against you, too! Good luck, valiant members of the Town._​
*Game Mod:* Wake

*Player List:*

01) Sameech♂ manifold♂
02) CafeAuLait♀
03) Avatar4321♂
04) AyeCantSeeYou♀
05) T S O♂ tn5421♂
06) FA_Q2♂
07) sgt_gath♂
08) moonglow♂
09) Shaitra♀
10) Grandma♀
11) Mertex♀
12) RosieS♀
13) MathBlade♀ MeBelle60♀
14) ScarletRage♀ BobPlumb♂
15) House♂
16) Wolfsister77♀

*The Road So Far...*​
*
RosieS ~ Macho Town Cop
AyeCantSeeYou ~ 
Sgt_Gath ~ Fire Mafia Goon
Mertex ~ Town Doctor
Shaitra ~ Vanilla Townie
House ~ 
Titus ~ 
CafeAuLait ~ 
Moonglow ~ Vanilla Townie
Avatar4321 ~ Fire Mafia Goon
Grandma ~ Vanilla Townie
Wolfsister77 ~ 
FA_Q2 ~ Vanilla Townie
T S O ~ Vanilla Townie
Sameech ~ Ice Mafia Goon
Mathblade ~ *

*Vote Counts


1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5 | 1.6 | 1.7 | 1.8 | 1.9 | 1.10 | 1.11 | 1.12 | 1.13 | 1.14 | 1.15 | 1.16 | 1.17
Moonglow's Lynch & Flip
RosieS' Murder & Flip
2.1 | 2.2 | 2.3 | 2.4
Avatar4321's Lynch & Flip
Nobody Dies Night 2
3.1 | 3.2
Grandma's Lynch & Flip
Shaitra and FA_Q2's Murders & Flips
4.1 | 4.2*​


----------



## Wake

_All USMB rules must be obeyed, along with the following._​
_Game Timeline_

Day Phases last one week.
Night phases last two days.

_General Rules_

Zone 1 USMB rules are in effect.
Don't quote PMs or hidden links. Paraphrasing's fine.
Don't PM players about the game. That's cheating.
No invisible text allowed.
Don't edit/delete posts.
No accusing players of cheating openly. PM the Mod instead.
Pretending to break a rule is considered rulebreaking.
Play to your win condition (play to win.)
Modkilled players' alignments change to Neutral; they don't win.
I reserve the right to change the rules at any time; notification will be given.
You get three chances to not break my rules. Burn them and get modkilled.
Using Ignore Function is forbidden.
No Positive/Negative repping.
Scum win when their numbers equal or exceed that of the Town's.

_Activity_

72 hours inactivity earns a prod (reminder PM). If two days go by, I'll seek replacement.
3 prods and I'll also seek a replacement.
If a replacement isn't found within a week, that slot will be modkilled.
It's fine and encouraged to @mention players.
Please be aware of PMs from the Mod.
You may go V/LA (Vacation/Limited Access). Reason isn't required.

_Votes and Lynching_

Votes must be in the format of *VOTE: Player Name*. I'll count it if it's obvious.
Unvotes are not necessary to change a vote.
Majority Vote = 1/2 all votes, +1.
Once I have posted your death scene, you may not post.
You may change your vote as many times as you wish.
All players can keep talking after the lynch until thread is locked.
Deadline passed without majority vote = no lynch that Day.
Players may choose not to lynch with *VOTE: No Lynch*.
Dead players are dead, and may not talk after death scene.

_Behavior_

Personal attacks won't be tolerated. Focus on the game.
Don't mention or discuss family or pets in this game.
I can't "Like" any post in an ongoing game.
Avoid replacing out. Please speak with me first.
I will only respond to the breaking of rules if sent a PM.

_Setup_

This game is a Closed Setup, and has a Day start.
You will not know the roles that are in this game.
If there are Neighborhoods, you may talk in them at any time.
There will be two Mafia factions with two members each. Fire Mafia and Ice Mafia.
*Scum DO have Daytalk. They may talk in their threads both Day and Night phases.*
All roles are randomized. If there are Neighborhoods, those Neighbors may be Town or Scum.

_Special Game Details_

If both Fire and Ice Mafia attempt to kill the same player, their attacks will cancel out.
Fire Mafia victims will be burned to death. Ice Mafia victims will be frozen to death.
Each player will have one special "

" ability. It will give you one power. You may only activate it once this game. It may only be used during a Day phase. The power will be activated in real-time.
To use your special ability, post: "*Activate: (Ability Name)*." You may also post this: "

*: (Ability Name)*."
Activation of your ability can not be taken back. Once you shoot that "bullet," it's on a trajectory.
Please keep in mind that I may not be online when you activate your abilities.
When I log in, abilities that were activated before others will take precedence. Chronological order.
Each Vote Count will contain a spoilered list of each ability activated, as well as its effect text and name.
If a member dies without using his or her ability, it will be revealed upon death.
*Ice Mafia cannot kill Fire Mafia. Fire Mafia cannot kill Ice Mafia. Their elemental powers cancel each other out. However, if one Scum team attempts to NK another Scum team, the player attempting the NK will be informed that the target's elemental powers canceled out the attack. Meaning the enemy teams will know if their targets were enemy Scum.*
By no means do you have to activate your special ability. Actions may have consequences, so choose to activate your unique powers wisely.

_Role PM Add-Ons_






*(Active)* abilities are only used when you PM the mod stating what you are using and who to use it on (if applicable). If the mod does not receive a relevant PM, it is assumed you chose to not use the ability. Active abilities can be blocked.




*[Passive]* abilities are "always on". They have a continuous effect and cannot be blocked by normal roles.




*<Reflexive>* abilities automatically use themselves under a given condition. They may or may not be blockable and may or may not inform the user that they have been used.




*(X-Shot)* abilities can only be used a given number of times. If an attempt to use such an ability is blocked, no shot is used up.




*{Factional}* abilities belong to a group and are executed by a chosen member.


 *(Unique Ability)* mysterious abilities that can only be used once, and during a Day phase.
*Please read these rules one more time.*​


----------



## Wake

*Unlocking game thread now. 

Players may not vote or activate any abilities until Day 1 starts

All Role PMs completed and being sent out. 

After 13/16 players confirm in-thread, the game will officially begin!

8/18/14 @0514: All Role PMs sent! 16/16 players confirmed.

Note: Everything in the rules OP is crucial to know. Bookmark it and make the game—and life—easier for you. *


----------



## RosieS

Confirming receipt of my Role PM, Wake! 

Thank you!

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Grandma

Confirming.


----------



## House

Confirming role PM.


----------



## MeBelle

Confirmed


----------



## manifold

Confirmed


----------



## Wolfsister77

/Confirm


----------



## Mertex

Confirming Role PM.


----------



## Shaitra

/confirm


----------



## Avatar4321

Confirm


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Confirm


----------



## Moonglow

not confirmed..


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Moonglow said:


> not confirmed..


Why the hell not?


----------



## Wolfsister77

If you are backing out of the game Moonglow, PM Wake immediately. If that is the case, you should not sign up again in the future. Hopefully, Sameech will take your spot. If you are not backing out, just say confirmed please.


----------



## Moonglow

Damn you people are touchy, Wake is probably asleep after being up all night...
Cornfirmed


----------



## Wolfsister77

Sorry Moonglow


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Moonglow said:


> Damn you people are touchy, Wake is probably asleep after being up all night...
> Cornfirmed



Yay!!!!!!


----------



## Moonglow

If you were around me you would notice my family limps, too much pulling of legs...


----------



## Shaitra

Boy, everything looks really different.  Have we officially started yet, or still waiting for confirmed?


----------



## tn5421

/confirmed

Tried to confirm earlier but the category hid itself.


----------



## Shaitra

I think I only counted 11 so I guess we aren't ready to go just yet.


----------



## Shaitra

tn5421 said:


> /confirmed
> 
> Tried to confirm earlier but the category hid itself.



I had that problem earlier too.


----------



## tn5421

Thankfully the problem is fixed now.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Confirming.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Looks like there are 13 now but we should wait for the o.k. from Wake before doing anything like voting or playing for real. I think idle chit chat is fine.


----------



## Wolfsister77

If the last 3 haven't confirmed by tomorrow I'm guess we can @ mention them which works really nice with this new software BTW


----------



## Wolfsister77

I have no clue how we'll ISO anyone, we'll just have to learn as we go and share knowledge as we figure things out while also playing a complicated game. What could go wrong?


----------



## Grandma

13 players confirmed, still waiting on confirms from our noobs, BobPlumb and Sgt_Gath, and from FA_Q2, and waiting for @Wake to start the game.


----------



## Avatar4321

bob confirmed on the wrong thread.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Well, that's simple to fix @BobPlumb @Sgt_Gath @FA_Q2 

Confirm here when you can.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Confimed


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

To search by users, go to SEARCH FORUMS/SEARCH THREADS AND POSTS/POSTED BY MEMBER (username goes here)/NEWER THAN (pick a date)/SEARCH IN FORUMS (pick whatever you want)/ORDER BY (most recent will show posts from newest to oldest).


----------



## FA_Q2

confirm.

I was all charged earlier today when I got the notification and then as soon as I clicked it the site went down.

DAMN YOU USMB UPDATE


----------



## FA_Q2

As a side note - I work 11pm to 8am so I will be sleeping mid day (why confirming at 4pm central when the site was supposed to be coming back online simply was untenable).


----------



## CaféAuLait

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> To search by users, go to SEARCH FORUMS/SEARCH THREADS AND POSTS/POSTED BY MEMBER (username goes here)/NEWER THAN (pick a date)/SEARCH IN FORUMS (pick whatever you want)/ORDER BY (most recent will show posts from newest to oldest).



It would be cool if it were like the last forum where we could get all the players posts just by clicking on # of posts, then each user name shows for that thread.  Unless someone else has figured out how to IOS this forum for specific threads only.


----------



## Grandma

It appears that we're all confirmed, then.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I'm willing to wait for Wake to make it official. The poor guy needs his sleep. I don't really like the smiley choices so I won't pick one. 

So take that new format!!


----------



## FA_Q2

woo hoo (my similes missing  ) 

Lets get this party started


----------



## Wolfsister77

OK, FA appears town to me already. I'm not going to cast an RVS vote until Wake o.k.'s voting. 

I want that shit to count. LOL


----------



## Wolfsister77

RVS-Random Voting Stage. It usually occurs in the beginning few pages of a game as a way to get the game going and start conversations. You just vote anyone for any old silly reason. It ends with the first serious vote cast or the first wagon formed. Wagons are 3 or more votes on a person.


----------



## tn5421

*Vote: Wake* for taking so long.  Totes scum.


----------



## Wolfsister77

No shit. He knows better than to make us wait. 

He's obvscum.

*Vote: Wake
*
Wagon time!!


----------



## FA_Q2

*VOTE: WAKE*

Mine has more uuumph 'cause its bigger


----------



## tn5421

Hey, a Like is worth +1 and an Approval is worth +0, right?


----------



## CaféAuLait

FA_Q2 said:


> *VOTE: WAKE*
> 
> Mine has more uuumph 'cause its bigger



Of course, men and their need to prove their "bigness"


----------



## CaféAuLait

tn5421 said:


> Hey, a Like is worth +1 and an Approval is worth +0, right?


Lets find out. I liked your post.


----------



## FA_Q2

Nope.  Like and agree are both worth one.

Disagree does nothing at this point.

Sorry wolf - just testing 
I like the two above that post though to balance it out


----------



## Wolfsister77

FA-I got you back. Ha Ha. And no, disagrees don't count towards rating.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I expect several more likes to counteract that disagree or else I'll RVS you as soon as I can. 

Still, hate the smileys. And my eyes kill with this background.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Just as a test, I took my dislike off and I like that feature that we can undo that. No FA, don't take mine off. It makes me look like a bad ass to have a dislike in my profile. LOL


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> Just as a test, I took my dislike off and I like that feature that we can undo that. No FA, don't take mine off. It makes me look like a bad ass to have a dislike in my profile. LOL



Now you're twice the bad ass.


----------



## tn5421

Wolfsister77 said:


> Just as a test, I took my dislike off and I like that feature that we can undo that. No FA, don't take mine off. It makes me look like a bad ass to have a dislike in my profile. LOL



Disliked your post for added badass points.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Sweet!! Thanks, LOL. I liked yours, I should of just agree'd, cuz it's true and all but you got the like this time. OK, I'm having too much fun. It might be time to go to bed.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Excellent TN too, Thanks guys, I like both of yours now. LOL


----------



## tn5421

It seems that Like/Agree are +1 and Disagree is a +-0

Wherever dislike is, it's -1


----------



## tn5421

I would actually like one disagree as well, if you don't mind.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Just one? I could give you another one if you want cuz I am way more bad ass then you with 3. But gave you one.


----------



## tn5421

OH MY GOD I CAN POST TABLES AAAAAAAA




12345678
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]


----------



## Wolfsister77

OK, I won't be disliking anyone then. Just the disagree. Now, I'm gonna go re-add to FA's, LOL.

Then get some sleep.


----------



## MeBelle

I'm L/VA whatever the heck that is... I'm in the air all day on the 19th...will try to check in the 20th/21st.


----------



## MeBelle

tn5421 said:


> OH MY GOD I CAN POST TABLES AAAAAAAA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 12345678
> [TBODY]
> [/TBODY]


Geez you're such a geek...   We need more smilies!

*Vote:Wake     *


----------



## Mertex

@Wake  AT the top of your post you have this "_This game will be loosely based on the *Open Setup*,"
but later in the "setup" area you have this "This game is a *Closed Setup*, and has a Day start."

So what's the difference and which is it?_


----------



## Mertex

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> To search by users, go to SEARCH FORUMS/SEARCH THREADS AND POSTS/POSTED BY MEMBER (username goes here)/NEWER THAN (pick a date)/SEARCH IN FORUMS (pick whatever you want)/ORDER BY (most recent will show posts from newest to oldest).


You can search "child's forums" whatever the heck that is, too!


----------



## Wolfsister77

Fire and Ice Mafia is normally an open setup but Wake modified it to a closed setup this time and added in some abilities for everyone. So we won't know what roles anyone has or what ability they have until they use it.


----------



## FA_Q2

Holy crap ma - that sig is MASSIVE.  You might want to cut that down a bit - just saying lol.


----------



## MeBelle

FA_Q2 said:


> Holy crap ma - that sig is MASSIVE.  You might want to cut that down a bit - just saying lol.


  Working on it!!!


----------



## Avatar4321

I see we still haven't started. I'm going to be on less this week. But I'll be posting as often as I can.


----------



## Shaitra

Ready to go whenever everyone else is.  I've got a busy afternoon though with training and a meeting so after lunch I probably won't be on again until I am home.


----------



## FA_Q2

I think everyone is ready but most are waiting on wake to 'officially' start the game.


----------



## Wake

*



*​

*Not Voting (16):
*
_Rosie, AyeCantSeeYou, Sgt_Gath, Mertex, Shaitra, House, BobPlumb, CafeAuLait, Moonglow, Avatar4321, Grandma, Wolfsister77, FA_Q2, tn5421, manifold, MeBelle60 


_
*It is now Day 1!

With 16 alive, it takes 9 to lynch.

Deadline is 8/26/14, @1pm central. *


----------



## FA_Q2

And there we go


----------



## tn5421

*Vote: Moonglow*

*readies flamethrower*


----------



## Wolfsister77

*Vote: BobPlumb
*
@BobPlumb -Welcome to the game and your very first vote.


----------



## Wake

*All roles are completely random. If there are Neighborhoods, this also applies to Neighbors.*


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wake said:


> *All roles are completely random. If there are Neighborhoods, this also applies to Neighbors.*



It's not as though that tells us a whole hell of a lot. 

So, who is in a neighborhood?


----------



## tn5421

Do you think anyone except ropey will answer that honestly on day one, Aye?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

tn5421 said:


> Do you think anyone except ropey will answer that honestly on day one, Aye?



That's who came to mind when I posted it. LOL


----------



## Avatar4321

*vote*: *wolf*

just wanted to welcome you back properly


----------



## FA_Q2

tn5421 said:


> Do you think anyone except ropey will answer that honestly on day one, Aye?


Ohhhh, lets not go there again.


----------



## Mertex

Sorry, I had an emergency and this is the first I was able to log on.  I'm going to go back and read every post before I comment.


----------



## FA_Q2

Lol.   There's no real posts yet.   Just a few rv's without responses.


----------



## Avatar4321

tn5421 said:


> Do you think anyone except ropey will answer that honestly on day one, Aye?


 
maybe newbies. But why would aye want them to?


----------



## RosieS

Vote: Manifold

Joking! I joke!

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Shaitra

*Vote: Avatar
*
Because I haven't voted for you very often.


----------



## Mertex

Well, it's a good thing.  I'm trying to figure out how the hell you bookmark with this new software.
I can only get the address to the top post on the page where the post I want to bookmark.  This can be a real pain, does anyone know how to bookmark the exact post?


----------



## tn5421

The url for page 2:
Official USMB Mafia Game #5: A Game of Fire and Ice | Page 2 | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

The url for page 2, your post:
Official USMB Mafia Game #5: A Game of Fire and Ice | Page 2 | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum*#post-9652998*


----------



## tn5421

Official USMB Mafia Game #5: A Game of Fire and Ice | Page 2 | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum



		Code:
	

http://www.usmessageboard.com/threads/official-usmb-mafia-game-5-a-game-of-fire-and-ice.371364/page-2#post-9652998


----------



## Avatar4321

Shaitra said:


> *Vote: Avatar
> *
> Because I haven't voted for you very often.


 
not since that brief time in game four before you voted for grandma


----------



## CaféAuLait

*Vote: House*

His Avatar matching Wake's is confusing me.


----------



## Mertex

tn5421 said:


> The url for page 2:
> Official USMB Mafia Game #5: A Game of Fire and Ice | Page 2 | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> The url for page 2, your post:
> Official USMB Mafia Game #5: A Game of Fire and Ice | Page 2 | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum*#post-9652998*



When I click on your links, it takes me to this:

*Official USMB Mafia Game #5: A Game of Fire and Ice*
Discussion in 'USMB Mafia Zone' started by Wake, Sunday at 5:13 PM.

Unwatch Thread
Page 2 of 5
< Prev12


I'm not understanding if you are trying to help me figure out how to bookmark.


----------



## Mertex

FA_Q2 said:


> Lol.   There's no real posts yet.   Just a few rv's without responses.




Well, damn, you're right.  I figured since the game started today that there would be a lot of posts, but going over them I realized most of them were posts made while we were waiting for Wake to wake up....


----------



## Wolfsister77

Sheesh people. The game just started. What do you want? LOL


----------



## Wolfsister77

I might change my siggy. It is too distracting. I wish we could make them smaller. I have some cool ones but they are freaking huge.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> maybe newbies. But why would aye want them to?



Good point. Newbies might not know better. But Aye should.


----------



## Avatar4321

CaféAuLait said:


> *Vote: House*
> 
> His Avatar matching Wake's is confusing me.


 
to be fair, I think House had his first. Lol


----------



## CaféAuLait

Avatar4321 said:


> to be fair, I think House had his first. Lol



Yah, he did. So my reason now is Wakes is much better on the eyes than House's avatar.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> *vote*: *wolf*
> 
> just wanted to welcome you back properly



Thanks. I needed the break.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Yah, he did. So my reason now is Wakes is much better on the eyes than House's avatar.



Yes, much more appealing, LOL.


----------



## Avatar4321

CaféAuLait said:


> Yah, he did. So my reason now is Wakes is much better on the eyes than House's avatar.


 
works for me


----------



## Wolfsister77

Took the running wolf off, I couldn't stop staring at it, LOL.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> Took the running wolf off, I couldn't stop staring at it, LOL.




It was a cool pic though, very cool.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> Took the running wolf off, I couldn't stop staring at it, LOL.


 
that's why I took my mirror down jk


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> It was a cool pic though, very cool.



If I could figure out how to make it smaller, I'd put it back. Oh well, I'll check around for more when I can.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> that's why I took my mirror down jk



Check it out, our smileys are back.


----------



## Shaitra

Avatar4321 said:


> not since that brief time in game four before you voted for grandma



That's why I said not very often.


----------



## Shaitra

Wolfsister77 said:


> Took the running wolf off, I couldn't stop staring at it, LOL.


I liked that pic.  It was neat.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> If I could figure out how to make it smaller, I'd put it back. Oh well, I'll check around for more when I can.



Use the Font size  next to the color of text icon.


----------



## Wolfsister77

That didn't work but it may be that I just need to get used to it. Back for now. LOL


----------



## Wolfsister77

OK, The rest of you. Want to cast a vote?


----------



## tn5421

Might as well go for it.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Damn! Ya'll trying to rush a vote already? It hasn't been 24 hours yet.


----------



## Grandma

*vote: Shaitra*


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Ok, I'll bite.

*VOTE: Sgt_Gath*


----------



## Wake

*As a general reminder:

1) You may @ any player in the game. 

2) Your special powers can be activated once per game, and only during a Day phase, at any moment you wish. Some are more powerful than others. Simply include "Activate: [Power's Name]" to set things in motion.*


----------



## Wolfsister77

*Vote: Moonglow
*
Posting all over the forum but avoiding this thread.

@Moonglow


----------



## Moonglow

My special powers are lighting farts in the dark for light...


----------



## Moonglow

*Vote: Wolfsister*...


----------



## Moonglow

I don't understand why I didn't get an alert for this thread? I just figured we had not started...


----------



## Wolfsister77

@Sgt_Gath 

@House 

Game has begun. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I think I got everyone that hasn't voted yet. And Moonglow, if you have posted in this thread you should see an alert unless you turned them off.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I mean everyone that hasn't posted yet.


----------



## Shaitra

So anyone want to go ahead and admit they are scum?


----------



## Moonglow

Ask Rosie, she'll tell you...


----------



## Wolfsister77

Answer these everyone when you can please:

1. What is your alignment?
2. What alignment were you hoping to get?
3. How do you feel about lynch all liars and lynch all lurkers?

For newbies: Lynch All Liars - MafiaWiki

Lynch all lurkers is PLing those that don't post or contribute anything to help town. PL=policy lynch. Policy Lynch - MafiaWiki

Just give me your opinions on these please. 

Thanks All,

Wolfie


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> *Vote: House*
> 
> His Avatar matching Wake's is confusing me.



*Vote: CaféAuLait
*
I've had this avatar longer than Wake has been a member.


----------



## Wolfsister77

What is going on now is RVS and what I posted above is RQS.

Random Vote - MafiaWiki

Random Questioning Stage - MafiaWiki


----------



## Moonglow

Wolfsister77 said:


> I think I got everyone that hasn't voted yet. And Moonglow, if you have posted in this thread you should see an alert unless you turned them off.


I posted the confirmation stage on this thread...


----------



## Moonglow

House said:


> *Vote: CaféAuLait
> *
> I've had this avatar longer than Wake has been a member.



They are not even the same pics of Dr. Hoose, as my old football coach would say it..


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> *Vote: CaféAuLait
> *
> I've had this avatar longer than Wake has been a member.




Yea, I know. I actually sent you a Halloween pic to use one year. It was a pumpkin carved with House carved in it.

I was trying to make a joke, which obviously did not go over very well.


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> Yea, I know. I actually sent you a Halloween pic to use one year. It was a pumpkin carved with House carved in it.
> 
> I was trying to make a joke, which obviously did not go over very well.



I was just returning the favor.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

*Vote: Avatar4321*


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wolfsister77 said:


> Answer these everyone when you can please:
> 
> 1. What is your alignment?
> 2. What alignment were you hoping to get?
> 3. How do you feel about lynch all liars and lynch all lurkers?
> 
> For newbies: Lynch All Liars - MafiaWiki
> 
> Lynch all lurkers is PLing those that don't post or contribute anything to help town. PL=policy lynch. Policy Lynch - MafiaWiki
> 
> Just give me your opinions on these please.
> 
> Thanks All,
> 
> Wolfie



Sorry, I forgot to answer my own questions. 

1. Town aligned
2. Either would of been fun, I'm up for the challenge
3. Yes on lynch all liars, lynch all lurkers-case by case basis but if someone is being anti-town, I would consider it


----------



## Wolfsister77

Sgt_Gath said:


> Vote: Avatar4321



Welcome!! You have to bold your vote for it to count.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Wolfsister77 said:


> Welcome!! You have to bold your vote for it to count.



Lol. Thanks. My bad.

Went ahead and fixed it.


----------



## Wolfsister77

No problem. I did the same thing my first game. It's just easier for Wake to find.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> Answer these everyone when you can please:
> 
> 1. What is your alignment?
> 2. What alignment were you hoping to get?
> 3. How do you feel about lynch all liars and lynch all lurkers?
> 
> For newbies: Lynch All Liars - MafiaWiki
> 
> Lynch all lurkers is PLing those that don't post or contribute anything to help town. PL=policy lynch. Policy Lynch - MafiaWiki
> 
> Just give me your opinions on these please.
> 
> Thanks All,
> 
> Wolfie



1. Town
2. No idea, being new and all.
3. Against, *if* my understanding of PL is correct.



> The efficacy of policy lynches is a hotly debated topic in almost any game in which it comes up due to the fact that *the town arguably loses an opportunity to lynch a scummy player.*



It sounds like PL's stand the chance of hurting the town, why doesn't the town simply lynch such members instead?


----------



## tn5421

Hey, maybe if we kill Avatar again he will become even stronger (an admin)


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> 1. Town
> 2. No idea, being new and all.
> 3. Against, *if* my understanding of PL is correct.
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like PL's stand the chance of hurting the town, why doesn't the town simply lynch such members instead?



That's basically what a PL is. You lynch someone for not necessarily scummy reasons but for anti-town reasons instead. Doing something that hurts town.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Of course, scum will do anti-town things also of course.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> That's basically what a PL is. You lynch someone for not necessarily scummy reasons but for anti-town reasons instead. Doing something that hurts town.



The way the wiki describes it, PL's sound like an "auto-lynch" that robs the town of a shot at scum.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Wolfsister77 said:


> Answer these everyone when you can please:
> 
> 1. What is your alignment?
> 2. What alignment were you hoping to get?
> 3. How do you feel about lynch all liars and lynch all lurkers?



1. Town.
2. Ice sounded kind of cool. lol
3. I'm new, so I don't really have an opinion on them.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> The way the wiki describes it, PL's sound like an "auto-lynch" that robs the town of a shot at scum.



Yeah, a lot of people don't like them. It should be a case by case basis. If you are lucky, you'll hit scum but otherwise, you remove the anti-town player-person not playing in town's best interest and actually hurting town. Definitely a case by case thing and still needs a majority lynch.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Sgt_Gath said:


> 1. Town.
> 2. Ice sounded kind of cool. lol
> 3. I'm new, so I don't really have an opinion on them.



Yeah, I'd take Ice over fire cuz I live up North.


----------



## Grandma

tn5421 said:


> Hey, maybe if we kill Avatar again he will become even stronger (an admin)




Looks like Avatar will live until the end!


----------



## Moonglow

1. What is your alignment? *Alignment*
You are part of the *Town*. You win once the *Fire Mafia* and *Ice Mafia* members are dead.
2. What alignment were you hoping to get?Moderator with unlimited powers over life and death. 
3. How do you feel about lynch all liars and lynch all lurkers?
Okay, as long as it is for real and not faked....


----------



## tn5421

Moonglow said:


> 1. What is your alignment? *Alignment*
> You are part of the *Town*. You win once the *Fire Mafia* and *Ice Mafia* members are dead.
> 2. What alignment were you hoping to get?Moderator with unlimited powers over life and death.
> 3. How do you feel about lynch all liars and lynch all lurkers?
> Okay, as long as it is for real and not faked....



Read: "I'm going to be banned soon so it doesn't matter"


----------



## Moonglow

tn5421 said:


> Read: "I'm going to be banned soon so it doesn't matter"



you just never know.....


----------



## tn5421

Moonglow said:


> you just never know.....



Like we didn't know in games 2, 3, and 4?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Don't quote your role PM at any time!! These questions were meant to generate discussion. Alignment just means town aligned or mafia aligned.


----------



## tn5421

Moonglow said:


> 1. What is your alignment? *Alignment*
> You are part of the *Town*. You win once the *Fire Mafia* and *Ice Mafia* members are dead.
> 2. What alignment were you hoping to get?Moderator with unlimited powers over life and death.
> 3. How do you feel about lynch all liars and lynch all lurkers?
> Okay, as long as it is for real and not faked....





Wolfsister77 said:


> Don't quote your role PM at any time!! These questions were meant to generate discussion. Alignment just means town aligned or mafia aligned.



While this makes me almost certain moonglow is town, this should also be modkilled ASAP


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> Don't quote your role PM at any time!! These questions were meant to generate discussion. Alignment just means town aligned or mafia aligned.



If the "quote" is altered, then wouldn't it technically be within the rules?

Granted, that might open one up to Lynch All Liars, but that's a totally different subject.


----------



## tn5421

I would also like to request that Moonglow be banned from signing up for at least the next USMB game if he/she is going to blatantly flout the core rules of the game.


----------



## Wolfsister77

And for those of you who don't know, if you are in a neighborhood, you have to click on the name of your neighborhood in your role PM to enter and talk to your neighbors. 

Neighbor - MafiaWiki


----------



## Moonglow

Wolfsister77 said:


> Don't quote your role PM at any time!! These questions were meant to generate discussion. Alignment just means town aligned or mafia aligned.



Glad you could be precise when doing as such...I really didn't understand why in the hell you ask in the first place...


----------



## tn5421

@House Do not discuss this further, I am reporting to the mod ASAP

@Wake We require immediate assistance.


----------



## Moonglow

tn5421 said:


> While this makes me almost certain moonglow is town, this should also be modkilled ASAP



mind your own beeswax...


----------



## Wolfsister77

Please never, ever, under any circumstances quote your role PM sent to you by Wake!!

It's against the rules of the game!!


----------



## Moonglow

Wolfsister77 said:


> Please never, ever, under any circumstances quote your role PM sent to you by Wake!!
> 
> It's against the rules of the game!!



Then why are you asking for alignment in the post?


----------



## Wolfsister77

I regret asking those questions and I am so, so, sorry. This is my fault.

@Wake-delete my questions please and any quoting of role PM's

Paraphrasing may be o.k. Ask Wake for clarification. 

Damn it, I'm an idiot!!


----------



## Wolfsister77

Modkill me Wake. It's my fault. I'm sorry.


----------



## House

Moonglow said:


> Then why are you asking for alignment in the post?



Why are you going out of your way to copy/paste when all you had to do was type "Town"?


----------



## Moonglow

House said:


> Why are you going out of your way to copy/paste when all you had to do was type "Town"?



Oh no! Capital crime....


----------



## Wake

*Per the rules, you may not quote your Role PM. 

You must paraphrase it. This includes contents.

From this point on, if that happens, the player will be modkilled.*


----------



## House

Moonglow said:


> Oh no! Capital crime....


From the sounds of it...


----------



## Moonglow

I did not reveal my role, only that I am 


Wolfsister77 said:


> Modkill me Wake. It's my fault. I'm sorry.



It's not worth cutting your wrist...I didn't give away my role...


----------



## tn5421

Yeah but you're now mod-confirmed town.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I am an experienced player who should of known better. I take full responsibility for this. 

I require a modkill. 

Asking for alignment is not meant to ask for role PM content but it resulted in that. 

I can't even say why I asked it because I'd give away info on an ongoing game. I can talk about it when that game is over.

So, that's it then. Good luck guys!!


----------



## Wake

*I'm not modkilling anyone without good reason. 

If a player quotes his or her Role PM after the warning, that will result in a certain modkill.*


----------



## Wake

*Let's move on.

Sameech replaces manifold effective immediately.*


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake-You have good reason to modkill me. Or give Moonglow my role and me his and modkill me. It's the right thing to do. No one knows what my role is. That would work.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Welcome Sameech and good luck!!


----------



## sameech

Confirmed.


----------



## tn5421

Wolf, the mistake is not your own.  Moonglow knew better and yet still broke the rules.


----------



## House

tn5421 said:


> Yeah but you're now mod-confirmed town.



Kinda depends on whether Moonie modified the text, doesn't it?


----------



## tn5421

The mod wouldn't have bolded the part about role pms if it was modified.


----------



## Wolfsister77

What a terrible introduction to the game for new players. I feel like crap about this. I'm very sorry is all I can say.


----------



## House

tn5421 said:


> The mod wouldn't have bolded the part about role pms if it was modified.



Sounds like speculation.  He might well have done it to *prevent* someone *else* from doing so.


----------



## Shaitra

Well, leave it to this group to always do something unpredictable.  lol


----------



## RosieS

I was joking! I didn't even bold my vote  for Manifold!

Dang!  Gone just like that. 


Regards from Rosie


----------



## sameech

tn5421 said:


> While this makes me almost certain moonglow is town, this should also be modkilled ASAP



Wanting a modkill instead of a replacement of a virtually confirmed town on Day 1 seems a bit suspect.


----------



## tn5421

I'm reasonably sure the setup isn't intended to have an Innocent Child, sameech.


----------



## Moonglow

tn5421 said:


> Wolf, the mistake is not your own.  Moonglow knew better and yet still broke the rules.


I see you've become the Nun with the yardstick in this game...


----------



## Shaitra

Wolfsister77 said:


> What a terrible introduction to the game for new players. I feel like crap about this. I'm very sorry is all I can say.



It's OK Wolfie.    Don't sweat it.


----------



## Moonglow

Shaitra said:


> It's OK Wolfie.    Don't sweat it.



It's only a game, but lets have a re-deal...


----------



## sameech

tn5421 said:


> I'm reasonably sure the setup isn't intended to have an Innocent Child, sameech.



Maybe because I knew I was coming in already, but the reveal plus Wolf wanting to be modkilled made me think a restart would have been an option too.  Isn't like it hasn't happened here before.  In the end, scum know who they are so I don't think this would have helped them out any.


----------



## Wolfsister77

*Vote :TN5421
*
My questions were not against the rules and I didn't reveal my role PM. You wanting us both modkilled is scummy as hell. I called for Moonglow's modkill in game 3 as scum.

I know those questions can be asked. They were in a game I am in at the main site and that person did not get in trouble. I can't discuss that game. It is ongoing. You manipulated me TN. 

Screw this. Let's play!!


----------



## tn5421

Wolf, did you literally not even read?

The only person that needs a modkill is Moonglow.  

If you would have read ANY of my posts this game you would know that.  So I have to ask myself why you are trying to assign motives that aren't mine to my posts.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Moonglow-No one knows your role or abilities. Scum already knows your alignment. I think we can work with this.


----------



## Wolfsister77

tn5421 said:


> While this makes me almost certain moonglow is town, this should also be modkilled ASAP



I am having trouble figuring out this software to multiquote but in this post you called for my modkill also TN.


----------



## Avatar4321

tn5421 said:


> Hey, maybe if we kill Avatar again he will become even stronger (an admin)


 heaven forbid. Lol


----------



## Wolfsister77

That was post 152 TN where you called for my modkill also.


----------



## tn5421

Wolfsister77 said:


> I am having trouble figuring out this software to multiquote but in this post you called for my modkill also TN.



No, that's in reference to moonglow not even pretending to care and is about moonglow only.


----------



## tn5421

*Vote: Wolfsister77*

You know better than this but keep pushing a misunderstanding.


----------



## Grandma

Nobody's being modkilled.

Shut the hell up and get back to the game.

I'm still at *vote: Shaitra*


----------



## Wolfsister77

Thanks Grandma, you are right.

Retaliatory voting TN. Bring it!!


----------



## Avatar4321

can we get back to the game please?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avi-I agree and we are. I have 3 votes. And 2 of them were because I irritated a couple people. Welcome to Day 1.

TN-I may have misunderstood but you quoted me and used the word also. Seemed pretty clear.


----------



## Wolfsister77

OK, I'm signing out for the night before I get myself lynched on the first day, LOL.


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count 1.1*​
*Wolfsister77 (3): *_Avatar4321, Moonglow,_ _tn5421_
*Avatar4321 (2): *_Shaitra, Sgt_Gath_
*House (1): *_CafeAuLait_
*Shaitra (1): *_Grandma_
*Sgt_Gath (1): *_AyeCantSeeYou_
*CafeAuLait (1): *_House_
*tn5421 (1): *_Wolfsister77_
*


Not Voting (6):
*
_Rosie, Mertex, BobPlumb, FA_Q2, Sameech, MeBelle60 
_

*
With 16 alive, it takes 9 to lynch!

Deadline is 8/26/14, @1pm central.*

*1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5*​


----------



## Grandma

Wake said:


> vc




???


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wake said:


> vc



Hi vc. 

   Meet AC/DC.


This game is starting off to be more 'odd' than Game 4.


----------



## sameech

Grandma said:


> Nobody's being modkilled.
> 
> Shut the hell up and get back to the game.
> 
> I'm still at *vote: Shaitra*



Any particular reason?  I am fine with that because I can never read her, but I know how some people like for people to have a less meta reason for a vote.



Avatar4321 said:


> can we get back to the game please?



Have you started playing yet?  You seem present but disengaged compared to your play in prior games.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Okay, my two cents. Moon has played before he knows the rules. I don't think he would have done something so stupid.

I think it could be a diversionary tactic, and I don't believe this makes him 'confirmed town' as TN suggests. I don't ever recall TN being so reactionary either, not to mention he tells House to stop talking about it, until a mod can be reached, weird. The whole thing seems fishy to me.


----------



## Wolfsister77

How do we multiquote like that? I am not getting it on the new format.

And Grandma vc=vote count. He's reserving a spot at the top of the page.


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> not to mention he tells House to stop talking about it, until a mod can be reached, weird.



Maybe because I was right.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> How do we multiquote like that?



On all posts except the last one you want to quote, click +Quote.

On the last post you want to quote, click Reply.

Enjoy.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Cafe, I was thinking the same thing. Who knows, though. Those involved in it have played before and know the rules. I'm not against a PL for any of it.


----------



## sameech

CaféAuLait said:


> Okay, my two cents. Moon has played before he knows the rules. *I don't think he would have done something so stupid.*
> 
> I think it could be a diversionary tactic, and I don't believe this makes him 'confirmed town' as TN suggests. I don't ever recall TN being so reactionary either, not to mention he tells House to stop talking about it, until a mod can be reached, weird. The whole thing seems fishy to me.



What he did is there for the world to see.  That you seem so theoretical about it makes me think you do not know if what he posted broke a rule or not, which would suggest you do not know what the town win condition is....care to clarify?


----------



## CaféAuLait

sameech said:


> What he did is there for the world to see.  That you seem so theoretical about it makes me think you do not know if what he posted broke a rule or not, which would suggest you do not know what the town win condition is....care to clarify?



Of course I know what the rules are. You are assuming he did not change the role, therefore maybe he did not break the rules. TN jumping on it and assuming it was the gods honest truth is a bit suspicious to me. I thought I was clear.


----------



## sameech

CaféAuLait said:


> Of course I know what the rules are. You are assuming he did not change the role, therefore maybe he did not break the rules. TN jumping on it and assuming it was the gods honest truth is a bit suspicious to me. I thought I was clear.



Strange I do not recall him claiming to have a specific role.  The issue is the response to alignment.

Thank you for your response.  It is most helpful.
*
VOTE:  CAFEAULAIT*


----------



## CaféAuLait

sameech said:


> Strange I do not recall him claiming to have a specific role.  The issue is the response to alignment.
> 
> Thank you for your response.  It is most helpful.
> *
> VOTE:  CAFEAULAIT*



Were you not following along?  He claimed his *role was town* then TN said this means Moon is almost  confirmed town.




Moonglow said:


> 1. What is your alignment? *Alignment*
> You are part of the *Town*. You win once the *Fire Mafia* and *Ice Mafia* members are dead.
> 2. What alignment were you hoping to get?Moderator with unlimited powers over life and death.
> 3. How do you feel about lynch all liars and lynch all lurkers?
> Okay, as long as it is for real and not faked....





tn5421 said:


> While this makes me almost certain moonglow is town, this should also be modkilled ASAP


----------



## CaféAuLait

tn5421 said:


> Yeah but you're now mod-confirmed town.




This is the message where TN said Moon was now "mod-confirmed town"

As I said the whole thing seemed fishy.


----------



## Moonglow

change my vote to,* vote: tn5421*


----------



## Moonglow

CaféAuLait said:


> This is the message where TN said Moon was now "mod-confirmed town"
> 
> As I said the whole thing seemed fishy.



See post #134, 138


----------



## CaféAuLait

Why TN Moonglow?


----------



## Wolfsister77

OK, I just re-checked and I don't think TN ever called for my modkill. I think it was just Moonglow he was talking about. I just acted like a complete idiot for no reason. It won't be the first time or the last but still that was dumb. I'd like to take back a few posts now, LOL. I deserve the villiage idiot votes this time, duh. His aggression about it is likely due to how extremely strict they are about that kind of thing at the main site.


----------



## Grandma

sameech said:


> Any particular reason?  I am fine with that because I can never read her, but I know how some people like for people to have a less meta reason for a vote.
> 
> Have you started playing yet?  You seem present but disengaged compared to your play in prior games.




She's a quiet one. I'd just like to hear more from her.

I am somewhat disengaged. Lots of r/l distractions going on, affecting my focus. I should be more into it by the weekend.


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> Were you not following along?  He claimed his *role was town* then TN said this means Moon is almost  confirmed town.



It looked to me like he claimed his *alignment* was town.


----------



## sameech

Grandma said:


> She's a quiet one. I'd just like to hear more from her.
> 
> I am somewhat disengaged. Lots of r/l distractions going on, affecting my focus. I should be more into it by the weekend.



Tell me about it.  I have more irons in the fire than a blacksmith during these nest couple weeks.  I am not sure there is any prying conversation out of her though, at least not early in the game, if history is any guide.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Were you not following along?  He claimed his *role was town* then TN said this means Moon is almost  confirmed town.



Alignment is only in regards to town or mafia. I would never ask about roles or abilities. Nobody said anything about a role. Role fishing is scummy. Your focus on this and using the word role is raising a red flag. The more you focus on it, the more Moonglow could slip again or look like a good NK target. 

NK=Night Kill for the newbies.

*Vote: CafeAuLait*


----------



## Grandma

Grandma said:


> She's a quiet one. I'd just like to hear more from her.
> 
> I am somewhat disengaged. Lots of r/l distractions going on, affecting my focus. I should be more into it by the weekend.



^ ^ ^ 

Sameech, about the second part of that answer, your quote got cut off. I thought you were addressing me.


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> It looked to me like he claimed his *alignment* was town.



Same thing.
Roles - MafiaWiki

There is nothing wrong with his saying he is town. The issue was the supposed quoting of the PM stating his role/alignment.

As I said before Moon is not new and he knows this is a "no-no"

What I took notice to was his making this 'mistake' and TN's automatically believing Moon had indeed quoted his PM role and may not have changed it and then announcing Moon was "mod-confirmed town".

This is why I find it a bit suspect. A ploy perhaps by scum.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> Alignment is only in regards to town or mafia. I would never ask about roles or abilities. Nobody said anything about a role. Role fishing is scummy. Your focus on this and using the word role is raising a red flag. The more you focus on it, the more Moonglow could slip again or look like a good NK target.
> 
> NK=Night Kill for the newbies.
> 
> *Vote: CafeAuLait*



A role is town or scum.

Roles - MafiaWiki



> The most common roles are Vanilla Townie and Mafia Goon.


----------



## Wolfsister77

It's not the same thing Cafe. Alignment is town or scum. Roles are like Cop or Tracker for Town as an example or Mafia Roleblocker or Mafia Redirecter for scum as examples.


----------



## Grandma

Wolfie, those questions were... strange.

Who's going to answer with "Oh hai, I iz scum to-day" ? I don't get the second question at all.


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> Same thing.
> Roles - MafiaWiki



Role and alignment look vastly different, to me.

I know I'm a n00b and all, but if roles and alignment were the same thing, there wouldn't be any point to barring one but not the other... would there?

I'd think not.

Besides, there are a LOT more roles than there are alignments.


----------



## House

Grandma said:


> Wolfie, those questions were... strange.
> 
> Who's going to answer with "Oh hai, I iz scum to-day" ? I don't get the second question at all.



A newbie like me, if they aren't on their toes.

Gotcha questions can provide much lulz.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> It's not the same thing Cafe. Alignment is town or scum. Roles are like Cop or Tracker for Town as an example or Mafia Roleblocker or Mafia Redirecter for scum as examples.




Okay then wiki  Mafia Scum has it wrong. Sheesh.



> A *role* is the specific character or ability user a player plays as in a game of Mafia. Roles are at the very least comprised of a role name, any abilities that role may have, and a Win Condition.
> *The most common roles are **Vanilla Townie** and **Mafia Goon*.



Roles - MafiaWiki


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> Okay then wiki  Mafia Scum has it wrong. Sheesh.
> 
> 
> 
> Roles - MafiaWiki



The way I read it, Vanilla would be the role (mentioning townie as the alignment for context) and Goon would be the role (mentioning mafia as context).


----------



## Wolfsister77

Grandma said:


> Wolfie, those questions were... strange.
> 
> Who's going to answer with "Oh hai, I iz scum to-day" ? I don't get the second question at all.



The were an introduction to RQS and a way to generate discussion. Also, reaction testing. Nope, I did not expect anyone to say they were scum, especially if they were. At this point, they should be ignored.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> The way I read it, Vanilla would be the role (mentioning townie as the alignment for context) and Goon would be the role (mentioning mafia as context).



You are right. If you say goon or vanilla, you are saying your role.


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> The way I read it, Vanilla would be the role (mentioning townie as the alignment for context) and Goon would be the role (mentioning mafia as context).




Well I guess you did not click "roles" townie is listed as well.



> For a complete list of commonplace roles, see Category:Normal Roles.



^ from first link I gave

Clicking on the "see Category:Normal Roles" from my first link gives a list of roles

Roles - MafiaWiki

*Category:Normal Roles

"Townie"*

Category:Normal Roles - MafiaWiki


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> A newbie like me, if they aren't on their toes.
> 
> Gotcha questions can provide much lulz.



Yep, reaction testing.


----------



## Wolfsister77

On the questions, for example, if someone would of calmly answered town and so forth, I would of thought, probably town. If they would of over-reacted to the alignment question, I might have suspected them of being scum. Reaction testing is a fun gambit if you can get it to work. I don't think I caught scum this time, LOL.


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> Well I guess you did not click "roles" townie is listed as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ^ from first link I gave
> 
> Clicking on the "see Category:Normal Roles" from my first link gives a list of roles
> 
> Roles - MafiaWiki
> 
> *Category:Normal Roles
> 
> "Townie"*
> 
> Category:Normal Roles - MafiaWiki



Sounds like another word for Vanilla to me.  I wouldn't expect such informal language and nicknames to be used in a formal write-up unless there was a distinction to be drawn.

ie, Town may be the alignment, and Townie may be a role of those aligned to Town, but perhaps not all in Town are a Townie.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> You are right. If you say goon or vanilla, you are saying your role.



And if you say your are "town", you are also saying your _role_. Thus my referring to Moon stating his "role of town".

* Category:Normal Roles*

Category:Normal Roles - MafiaWiki

"Townie"


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> And if you say your are "town", you are also saying your _role_. Thus my referring to Moon stating his "role of town".
> 
> * Category:Normal Roles*
> 
> Category:Normal Roles - MafiaWiki
> 
> "Townie"



I still say Townie and Town are two different things.


----------



## Wolfsister77

The thing is cafe, by saying you are town aligned or mafia aligned, that is an alignment but not a role.

If you say you are a VT or mafia goon, you are telling your role. When someone claims at L-1 (lynch minus 1) after an attempt to hammer (final vote in a lynch) has been stated, they are then telling their role if they claim VT. Now, scum will fakeclaim in that scenario most likely. If someone just says I'm town, they aren't saying jack about their role and will be lynched unless they do. Town is just an alignment. VT is a role-vanilla townie.

As a side note, I've seen scum self-hammer at L-1 rather than let town continue to get information or ask questions. I would of in game 3 if it came to that to protect my team mates.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> I still say Townie and Town are two different things.



They are. Townie is Vanilla or VT, no PR (power role) like cop or doctor or whatever.

Town is just an alignment.


----------



## Moonglow

CaféAuLait said:


> And if you say your are "town", you are also saying your _role_. Thus my referring to Moon stating his "role of town".
> 
> * Category:Normal Roles*
> 
> Category:Normal Roles - MafiaWiki
> 
> "Townie"



I was not the only one to state Town as an alignment....but as it has been reviewed by Wake, the game may proceed cause I did not give away my definite role, Same as in post 134 and 138


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Answer these everyone when you can please:
> 
> 1. What is your alignment?
> 2. What alignment were you hoping to get?
> 3. How do you feel about lynch all liars and lynch all lurkers?
> 
> For newbies: Lynch All Liars - MafiaWiki
> 
> Lynch all lurkers is PLing those that don't post or contribute anything to help town. PL=policy lynch. Policy Lynch - MafiaWiki
> 
> Just give me your opinions on these please.
> 
> Thanks All,
> 
> Wolfie


1.  Town
2.  I like being Town.
3.  I think a Townie that lies is hard to trust, hurts town.  I wish we would PL those that don't contribute.  They don't help town, don't even know why they bother to play.


----------



## Mertex

House said:


> *If the "quote" is altered, then wouldn't it technically be within the rules*?
> 
> Granted, that might open one up to Lynch All Liars, but that's a totally different subject.



It might be within USMB rules, but against Mafia rules.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Moonglow said:


> I was not the only one to state Town as an alignment....but as it has been reviewed by Wake, the game may proceed cause I did not give away my definite role, Same as in post 134 and 138




Yes, I know. Again, I said it was not as much you saying you were town, but the fact you supposedly quoted your PM and then TN decided you were "mod-confirmed as a town". I also said I don't recall TN being so reactionary.   Again, I thought it fishy.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Yes, I know. Again, I said it was not as much you saying you were town, but the fact you supposedly quoted your PM and then TN decided you were "mod-confirmed as a town". I also said I don't recall TN being so reactionary.   Again, I thought it fishy.



Are you saying you think Moonglow lied about it and TN acting the way he did was for show to let everyone think Moonglow was town?


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> Are you saying you think Moonglow lied about it and TN acting the way he did was for show to let everyone think Moonglow was town?



Multiple scum playing a gambit in conjunction right out the gate... sounds like a pretty risky maneuver.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> That was post 152 TN where you called for my modkill also.



If you want to quote someone, click on their  "+quote", then when a little pop up box appears on your bottom left, click on "insert quote".


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> It might be within USMB rules, but against Mafia rules.




I don't know, I thought Wake popped in and said something like


Wolfsister77 said:


> Are you saying you think Moonglow lied about it and TN acting the way he did was for show to let everyone think Moonglow was town?



IDK, I just thought the whole thing looked weird. That is why in my first post I mentioned Moon was not new and knew better and then TN reacted really quickly and jumped on it demanding he be Mod Killed. It was just weird, the whole situation just seemed off. Sure it sucks one of our town may have outed himself ( on purpose or by accident)  but SCUM already would _know_ he was "mod-confirmed town", so why go off on Moon?  The situation seems really strange.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Multiple scum playing a gambit in conjunction right out the gate... sounds like a pretty risky maneuver.



Yeah, I'm doubtful they'd do that. But I want to see what Cafe thinks. I'm going somewhere with this.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Are you saying you think Moonglow lied about it and TN acting the way he did was for show to let everyone think Moonglow was town?




Who the hell knows.  but voting for Moonglow is an option.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Never mind. Cafe did respond.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> I don't know, I thought Wake popped in and said something like
> 
> 
> IDK, I just thought the whole thing looked weird. That is why in my first post I mentioned Moon was not new and knew better and then TN reacted really quickly and jumped on it demanding he be Mod Killed. It was just weird, the whole situation just seemed off. Sure it sucks one of our town may have outed himself ( on purpose or by accident)  but SCUM already would _know_ he was "mod-confirmed town", so why go off on Moon?  The situation seems really strange.



Do you think Moonglow lied about what he posted that TN called out?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Right now, the reactions of Moonglow, TN, and Cafe to those questions are a little extreme.

While Mertex, House, Sgt_Garth were pretty calm. I'm getting a pretty good town vibe from House right now. 

I'm a little suspicious of the over reactors.


----------



## Moonglow

I'm suspicious that you set up the whole affair...


----------



## Grandma

Mertex said:


> Who the hell knows.  but voting for Moonglow is an option.



Moonglow is mod-confirmed Town. PL-ing him is a definite loss for Town and a missed opportunity to lynch scum.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Grandma-I'm going somewhere with this.

I'm trying to find out who knows if he is telling the truth or not.

Why? Because if you are town, you'll know the answer.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> Do you think Moonglow lied about what he posted that TN called out?



I already said IDK if he was lying, Moon does know the game, the question is, did he make a true mistake or quote the PM for a reason? And the second question was,  if the PM may have been changed to reflect town, when he may be scum , I said it might be a ploy.

I just think it's strange TN jumped on it demanding Moon be mod killed for reveling his role by supposedly quoting his PM.  Why do I think it strange? Because if Moon is town, then TN is calling for the death of what TN called  "*mod-confirmed town*". IOW ( assuming TN is town) calling for the death of one of our own so quickly, instead of letting a mistake slide, and just warn Moon for future games. On top of that, TN told House to stop speaking about it immediately until TN could get a mod. It reads strange to me.


----------



## Wolfsister77

You being general you.


----------



## House

Grandma said:


> Moonglow is mod-confirmed Town.



That's certainly what some would like us to believe, at any rate.

I didn't see Wake confirm Moonglow's alignment.  All I saw was a claimed paste of his role PM which may or may not have been altered.

Though, I suppose TN would know more about it than me... it just doesn't add up to the same thing in my book.

Having "mod-confirmed town" as the accepted "wisdom" of the group would certainly be a boon to scum, wouldn't it?


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Are you saying you think Moonglow lied about it and TN acting the way he did was for show to let everyone think Moonglow was town?





Grandma said:


> Moonglow is mod-confirmed Town. PL-ing him is a definite loss for Town and a missed opportunity to lynch scum.




Anybody can bold the word *Alignment -  *as well as the other words that were bolded in his message.  I want to know how anyone can prove that he actually copied and pasted parts of the PM.  If you can do that, then I would say, you were right, otherwise I think it is just a ploy for Scum to avoid one of their's being lynched.


----------



## Mertex

Also, if it turns out he is indeed town, well, then, he'll know better the next time to be careful what he posts, because everything is scrutinized, and what one may think is going to help them may end up hurting them, and they can only blame themselves.


----------



## FA_Q2

sameech said:


> What he did is there for the world to see.  That you seem so theoretical about it makes me think you do not know if what he posted broke a rule or not, which would suggest you do not know what the town win condition is....care to clarify?


That is general Cafe though.  This posting is not really out of the ordinary for her.


----------



## Wolfsister77

OK, I've seen enough. Anyone that got a role PM for a town role would know that what Moonglow posted was the *exact wording from the town aligned role PM's*. It was only a partial quote and didn't say roles or abilities which is why the game is continuing but* it was worded exactly like the town role PM's are worded*.

I know because I got one. It looks like TN and Grandma know too because they got one also.

Why don't the rest of you know this? Cafe, House, and Mertex? 

Answer me that.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Why are the 3 of you trying to lynch a mod confirmed town?


----------



## FA_Q2

CaféAuLait said:


> Okay, my two cents. Moon has played before he knows the rules. I don't think he would have done something so stupid.
> 
> I think it could be a diversionary tactic, and I don't believe this makes him 'confirmed town' as TN suggests. I don't ever recall TN being so reactionary either, not to mention he tells House to stop talking about it, until a mod can be reached, weird. The whole thing seems fishy to me.


It does not read that way.  He got it correct (something that he could have easily made an error on without actually seeing the post) and a copy paste into the response would have looked exactly like that.  Add Wake's reaction and I think you are off on your suspicions.


I almost feel that this makes you look scummy....


TN's reaction does not surprise me.  From what I understand, the other Mafia boards are much stronger on the rules and TN was already hostile to the idea of having Moonglow (a regularly banned player) participating in this game.  I fond his reaction expected and unrelated to his actual alignment.  I don't read this as scummy.


----------



## Moonglow

heh-heh


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> OK, I've seen enough. Anyone that got a role PM for a town role would know that what Moonglow posted was the *exact wording from the town aligned role PM's*. It was only a partial quote and didn't say roles or abilities which is why the game is continuing but* it was worded exactly like the town role PM's are worded*.
> 
> I know because I got one. It looks like TN and Grandma know too because they got one also.
> 
> Why don't the rest of you know this? Cafe, House, and Mertex?
> 
> Answer me that.



I do, silly.

When I said "may or may not have been altered", I was referring to the fact that he may have gotten the PM as he pasted it, or he may have changed the wording to hide the fact he's scum which is an effective ploy if the verbiage for the PM's are uniform throughout all games.

The mod should consider changing up the wording from one game to another to prevent such easy manipulation.


----------



## Wolfsister77

sameech said:


> What he did is there for the world to see.  That you seem so theoretical about it makes me think you do not know if what he posted broke a rule or not, which would suggest you do not know what the town win condition is....care to clarify?



I'm quoting this again. Sameech was on the right track here before I figured it out.


----------



## House

FA_Q2 said:


> TN's reaction does not surprise me.  From what I understand, the other Mafia boards are much stronger on the rules and TN was already hostile to the idea of having Moonglow (a regularly banned player) participating in this game.  I fond his reaction expected and unrelated to his actual alignment.  I don't read this as scummy.



I hate not knowing all the juicy history of other players.


----------



## Moonglow

House said:


> I hate not knowing all the juicy history of other players.



Well I can feel the love from TN, and I do not get banned regularly...only sporadically...the attack left me with the need to change my vote..


----------



## Wolfsister77

Moonglow knows what the town win condition is. So does Sameech. So does TN. So does Grandma.

Those of you pushing to lynch a mod confirmed town don't seem to. And you know town won't lynch him if he's confirmed and you don't know what his role or abilities are so you are going to push town into lynching him.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> OK, I've seen enough. Anyone that got a role PM for a town role would know that what Moonglow posted was the *exact wording from the town aligned role PM's*. It was only a partial quote and didn't say roles or abilities which is why the game is continuing but* it was worded exactly like the town role PM's are worded*.
> 
> I know because I got one. It looks like TN and Grandma know too because they got one also.
> 
> Why don't the rest of you know this? Cafe, House, and Mertex?
> 
> Answer me that.



What?  Of course it was worded exactly like the town role Pms are worded.  Do you know if the Scum pms were worded different, (and how would you know that?) and that is how you know that he must have copied it?  If he was Scum, his *Alignment* would have been different, but the rest of the pm would probably be the same.  Or, are they different?  Can you answer that?

It sounds to me that you are fishing, and you are just making yourself sound suspicious.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I know what the town win condition is Mertex.


----------



## House

Mertex said:


> What?  Of course it was worded exactly like the town role Pms are worded.  Do you know if the Scum pms were worded different, (and how would you know that?) and that is how you know that he must have copied it?  If he was Scum, his *Alignment* would have been different, but the rest of the pm would probably be the same.  Or, are they different?  Can you answer that?
> 
> It sounds to me that you are fishing, and you are just making yourself sound suspicious.



I'm not the one that started the talk about the PM's.  Of course I'm fishing, I've never played the damned game, Einstein.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> I know what the town win condition is Mertex.




Well duh, so do I.  But you haven't proven to me that you know for a fact that he copied and pasted his pm from Wake.  Only that he worded it the same....so tell me, are the Scum pm's different?   Quit avoiding the question.


----------



## Mertex

House said:


> I'm not the one that started the talk about the PM's.  Of course I'm fishing, I've never played the damned game, Einstein.



I wasn't quoting you.


----------



## House

Mertex said:


> I wasn't quoting you.



Sigh... been up too long.  Time for bed.

G'night!


----------



## Wolfsister77

Moonglow said:


> 1. What is your alignment? Alignment
> *You are part of the Town. You win once the Fire Mafia and Ice Mafia members are dead.*
> 2. What alignment were you hoping to get?Moderator with unlimited powers over life and death.
> 3. How do you feel about lynch all liars and lynch all lurkers?
> Okay, as long as it is for real and not faked....



The part I bolded there is the town win condition. I know because I have seen it myself. Anybody questioning Moonglow's quoting of this doesn't seem to know the town win condition. Why wouldn't they know that? Why would they want a mod confirmed townie dead? TN freaked because he knew. Sameech questioned Cafe and voted Cafe because he knew. Grandma said he was confirmed town because she knew. Moonglow obviously knew.

Cafe, Mertex, and House don't seem to know the town win condition.

Are you all scum? I don't know. But my vote on Cafe isn't going anywhere.

And if you guys push to lynch me, when I flip town, the rest of town will know where to look.

My work here is done. 

Have a good night.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Well duh, so do I.  But you haven't proven to me that you know for a fact that he copied and pasted his pm from Wake.  Only that he worded it the same....so tell me, are the Scum pm's different?   Quit avoiding the question.



I don't know what the scum role PM's say. But I doubt the say you win when the fire mafia and ice mafia are dead like the town ones do. I find it hard to believe that Moonglow would copy it like this unless he knew. If he was scum, he wouldn't know this unless they are worded exactly alike and they are not. It would make no sense.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> OK, I've seen enough. Anyone that got a role PM for a town role would know that what Moonglow posted was the *exact wording from the town aligned role PM's*. It was only a partial quote and didn't say roles or abilities which is why the game is continuing but* it was worded exactly like the town role PM's are worded*.
> 
> I know because I got one. It looks like TN and Grandma know too because they got one also.
> 
> Why don't the rest of you know this? Cafe, House, and Mertex?
> 
> Answer me that.



I already said he could have changed the wording. Wake sometimes list the PMs as they are going to be sent out to each player in the game set-up or when he links to the games from other forums, although I don't know if he did this game when he announced this Fire and Ice game in a list somewhere around the end of game 3 or beginning of game 4 IIRC. I just thought it was strange TN was calling for the Mod kill of someone he said was 'confirmed town' and not giving Moon some sort of reminder he was not supposed to do it.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> I don't know what the scum role PM's say. But I doubt the say you win when the fire mafia and ice mafia are dead like the town ones do. I find it hard to believe that Moonglow would copy it like this unless he knew. If he was scum, he wouldn't know this* unless they are worded exactly alike and they are not.* It would make no sense.




Of course he would know that because the Game Timeline shows that there is an Ice Mafia and a Fire Mafia.  It doesn't take rocket science for Scum to figure that Town's condition would be the opposite of Scum.  Your enthusiasm to make one of us into Scum over something so trivial just makes you look like Scum.

So how do you know that Scum's pms are not worded exactly like that except to say the opposite?  Did you get a Scum pm?  Of course it would make no sense for them to be exactly the same, but it doesn't take a genius to figure out what the opposite would say....geez!

And why are you so worried about being lynched?  Do you think you might have revealed too much of yourself?


----------



## CaféAuLait

FA_Q2 said:


> It does not read that way.  He got it correct (something that he could have easily made an error on without actually seeing the post) and a copy paste into the response would have looked exactly like that.  Add Wake's reaction and I think you are off on your suspicions.
> 
> 
> I almost feel that this makes you look scummy....
> 
> 
> TN's reaction does not surprise me.  From what I understand, the other Mafia boards are much stronger on the rules and TN was already hostile to the idea of having Moonglow (a regularly banned player) participating in this game.  I fond his reaction expected and unrelated to his actual alignment.  I don't read this as scummy.




I'm not scum. I may be off on my suspicions.  But as I said I thought he could have changed the wording. Wake posted the role PMs he sent out in game 4 in the game set up IIRC and *at the start of the game 4 and other game starts*.

Official USMB Mafia Game #4: Friends and Enemies | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum



Or sometimes the PMs are in the links to the game setup's he links to when describing which games he would like to choose from. I ASSUMED this game was  the same way as game 4 and other games where everyone could see what the PMs we all got looked like.  I did not realize the PMs had not been posted at the start of this game until Wolfsister thought my thinking Moonglow could change words was a bad thing or I was scum because of it.   I just looked and Wake did not put them at the start of this game as he has others.


As far as TN, I have never seen him pounce on anything before, except when he called Avatar a liar once, he usually seems to be laid back.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> The part I bolded there is the town win condition. I know because I have seen it myself. Anybody questioning Moonglow's quoting of this doesn't seem to know the town win condition. Why wouldn't they know that? Why would they want a mod confirmed townie dead? TN freaked because he knew. Sameech questioned Cafe and voted Cafe because he knew. Grandma said he was confirmed town because she knew. Moonglow obviously knew.
> 
> Cafe, Mertex, and House don't seem to know the town win condition.
> 
> Are you all scum? I don't know. But my vote on Cafe isn't going anywhere.
> 
> And if you guys push to lynch me, when I flip town, the rest of town will know where to look.
> 
> My work here is done.
> 
> Have a good night.



Wow!  Now it sounds like a real ploy.....Maybe you, TN, Grandma


CaféAuLait said:


> I'm not scum. I may be off on my suspicions.  But as I said I thought he could have changed the wording. Wake posted the role PMs he sent out in game 4 in the game set up IIRC and *at the start of the game 4 and other game starts*.
> 
> Official USMB Mafia Game #4: Friends and Enemies | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> 
> 
> Or sometimes the PMs are in the links to the game setup's he links to when describing which games he would like to choose from. I ASSUMED this game was  the same way as game 4 and other games where everyone could see what the PMs we all got looked like.  I did not realize the PMs had not been posted at the start of this game until Wolfsister thought my thinking Moonglow could change words was a bad thing or I was scum because of it.   I just looked and Wake did not put them at the start of this game as he has others.
> 
> 
> As far as TN, I have never seen him pounce on anything before, except when he called Avatar a liar once, he usually seems to be laid back.



Wolfsister is full of it.  Saying that we don't know our town win condition just makes her sound like she's over-reaching.  If Moonglow is going to be given special "protection" because he posted what appeared to be a copy of the pm that Wake sent him, then all of us Townies need to do the same, so that we can be confirmed town and other Townies don't kill us.  Scum already knows who we are, which is why this bullshit  makes Wolfsister sound like this is her first game.


----------



## Grandma

Mertex, you've already lost the argument. 

Cafe, the MS rules are pretty strict regarding the quoting of PMs, plus MG has a habit of getting pinked. TN's stressing over it is a normal reaction.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> Mertex, you've already lost the argument.
> 
> Cafe, the MS rules are pretty strict regarding the quoting of PMs, plus MG has a habit of getting pinked. TN's stressing over it is a normal reaction.



I understand that. I suppose I was thinking we have lost so much as it stands, why would someone push to mod-kill a townie. That was my thinking, why not warn him? That was all really.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> Wow!  Now it sounds like a real ploy.....Maybe you, TN, Grandma
> 
> 
> Wolfsister is full of it.  Saying that we don't know our town win condition just makes her sound like she's over-reaching.  If Moonglow is going to be given special "protection" because he posted what appeared to be a copy of the pm that Wake sent him, then all of us Townies need to do the same, so that we can be confirmed town and other Townies don't kill us.  Scum already knows who we are, which is why this bullshit  makes Wolfsister sound like this is her first game.






Mertex,

Remember there are two scum teams this time. Wake posted they can't NK each other, ( and at this time they don't know who each other are the way I read the game)  but they can push to lynch one another's team members  by accident or on purpose, or if they learn when they try to NK the other scum team member, they will be informed that person is scum.

So I would imagine this would have them pushing at the end of the game to kill off scum they may find if they pick scum to NK. I would assume they can bus the other member of their team as well. I don't think they  would be working as a team yet as your post implies, since they don't know who each other are yet. So, my point is I would not assume they are scum, as they don't have a clue who each other is yet.


----------



## Shaitra

CaféAuLait said:


> Mertex,
> 
> Remember there are two scum teams this time. Wake posted they can't NK each other, ( and at this time they don't know who each other are the way I read the game)  but they can push to lynch one another's team members  by accident or on purpose, or if they learn when they try to NK the other scum team member, they will be informed that person is scum.
> 
> So I would imagine this would have them pushing at the end of the game to kill off scum they may find if they pick scum to NK. I would assume they can bus the other member of their team as well. I don't think they  would be working as a team yet as your post implies, since they don't know who each other are yet. So, my point is I would not assume they are scum, as they don't have a clue who each other is yet.


----------



## Shaitra

Darn, that didn't work.  I had three posts I wanted to respond to and I was trying to do the multiquote thing but only got the last one.

Cafe brings up a good point.  The two scum teams don't know who each other are.  That also means they don't know exactly who is town either because then they would know who the other team was.  So besides hunting town, each mafia team is also hunting mafia.


----------



## sameech

Shaitra said:


> Darn, that didn't work.  I had three posts I wanted to respond to and I was trying to do the multiquote thing but only got the last one.
> 
> Cafe brings up a good point.  The two scum teams don't know who each other are.  That also means they don't know exactly who is town either because then they would know who the other team was.  So besides hunting town, each mafia team is also hunting mafia.



The quoting system seems kind of weird on the new board software.

This early in the game, our best strategy when we find scum is to figure out who their team is first because if I understand the set up right, they each get a kill at night.  It plays into one scum team's favor apparently, but  will stop us from chancing losing two player a night plus the usual early on mislynches.   We have to kill them all, but the math works very much against us early on unless we are lucky enough to take out one of the teams completely.


----------



## Wake

*It was not mentioned that Scum were also given safeclaim Role PMs as a safety precaution. They're secondary Town PMs given to members of Scum to better blend in. No player is mod-confirmed Town.*


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> *It was not mentioned that Scum were also given safeclaim Role PMs as a safety precaution. They're secondary Town PMs given to members of Scum to better blend in. No player is mod-confirmed Town.*



This changes everything and this means scum knows town's win condition and I'm an idiot again.

Back to square one. Damn it!!

And Moonglow is onto necessarily town at all. And the ones I suspected are not necessarily scum.

Crap, what a waste of my time.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I meant to say Moonglow is not necessarily town and the ones I suspected are not necessarily scum.

Typos.

I sure have been an idiot this game.


----------



## Wolfsister77

So the ones I said were town are not necessarily and the ones I said are scum are not necessarily. 

OK, I've been stupid this whole game.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wake said:


> *It was not mentioned that Scum were also given safeclaim Role PMs as a safety precaution. They're secondary Town PMs given to members of Scum to better blend in. No player is mod-confirmed Town.*



Does this mean that scum have another 'role' besides their given scum alignment? For instance, they have their scum role, but also a town role that can be used in the game?


----------



## Shaitra

sameech said:


> The quoting system seems kind of weird on the new board software.
> 
> This early in the game, our best strategy when we find scum is to figure out who their team is first because if I understand the set up right, they each get a kill at night.  It plays into one scum team's favor apparently, but  will stop us from chancing losing two player a night plus the usual early on mislynches.   We have to kill them all, but the math works very much against us early on unless we are lucky enough to take out one of the teams completely.



I agree.   Who is hitting your scum radar in this game so far?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Yes, Wake gave scum a safeclaim. Meaning a town role they can claim that won't be countered. This means everyone knows town's win condition.

Safeclaim - MafiaWiki


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

I'm not asking about the safeclaim. If they were given another role, like a one-time use role - such as blocker, vigilante, etc - is what I'm asking about. Wake mentioned in the second post of the game thread this:
<a href="http://www.usmessageboard.com/posts/9643269/}">Official USMB Mafia Game #5: A Game of Fire and Ice</a>

Each player will have one special "

" ability. It will give you one power. You may only activate it once this game. It may only be used during a Day phase. The power will be activated in real-time.
The way I'm reading it, they do have another one time ability. That could definitely shift the power of who wins really fast.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

WTF is wrong with this damn forum software? It told me to copy and paste that link in, and it doesn't even work.


----------



## tn5421

Wolfsister77 said:


> I am an experienced player who should of known better. I take full responsibility for this.
> 
> *I require a modkill.*
> 
> Asking for alignment is not meant to ask for role PM content but it resulted in that.
> 
> I can't even say why I asked it because I'd give away info on an ongoing game. I can talk about it when that game is over.
> 
> So, that's it then. Good luck guys!!





Wolfsister77 said:


> Avi-I agree and we are. I have 3 votes. And 2 of them were because I irritated a couple people. Welcome to Day 1.
> 
> TN-I may have misunderstood but you quoted me and used the word also. Seemed pretty clear.



Looking at these quotes in sequence seems clear.

~~~~



Wolfsister77 said:


> OK, I just re-checked and I don't think TN ever called for my modkill. I think it was just Moonglow he was talking about. I just acted like a complete idiot for no reason. It won't be the first time or the last but still that was dumb. I'd like to take back a few posts now, LOL. I deserve the villiage idiot votes this time, duh. His aggression about it is likely due to how extremely strict they are about that kind of thing at the main site.



I accept your apology.  Something like this happening IS a big deal on the main site, and Wake is probably the only mod I know that wouldn't instantly either modkill the offender or reroll the game.

~~~~



House said:


> It looked to me like he claimed his *alignment* was town.



This is true, but he broke the rules to do so.

~~~~



Mertex said:


> 1.  Town
> 2.  I like being Town.
> 3.  I think a Townie that lies is hard to trust, hurts town.  I wish we would PL those that don't contribute.  They don't help town, don't even know why they bother to play.



These are the kinds of responses that Wolf was looking for.  Even if this one is quite sarcastic.

~~~~



Mertex said:


> It might be within USMB rules, but against Mafia rules.



It's not against Mafia rules.  Lying isn't against the rules, but objectively it's not a good idea (aka: Against GUIDELINES, but not RULES)

~~~~



Mertex said:


> Who the hell knows.  but voting for Moonglow is an option.



As of this post, it was not a valid option.

~~~~



Moonglow said:


> I'm suspicious that you set up the whole affair...



She claimed responsibility already, you're late to the blame train.

~~~~



Grandma said:


> Moonglow is mod-confirmed Town. PL-ing him is a definite loss for Town and a missed opportunity to lynch scum.



No longer applicable, see mod post.

~~~~



CaféAuLait said:


> I already said IDK if he was lying, Moon does know the game, the question is, did he make a true mistake or quote the PM for a reason? And the second question was,  if the PM may have been changed to reflect town, when he may be scum , I said it might be a ploy.
> 
> I just think it's strange TN jumped on it demanding Moon be mod killed for reveling his role by supposedly quoting his PM.  Why do I think it strange? Because if Moon is town, then TN is calling for the death of what TN called  "*mod-confirmed town*". IOW ( assuming TN is town) calling for the death of one of our own so quickly, instead of letting a mistake slide, and just warn Moon for future games. On top of that, TN told House to stop speaking about it immediately until TN could get a mod. It reads strange to me.



He broke the rules (and the spirit of the rules, not just the letter) by pasting a part of his role pm.  He potentially destroyed the integrity of the game by doing so.

~~~~



House said:


> That's certainly what some would like us to believe, at any rate.
> 
> I didn't see Wake confirm Moonglow's alignment.  All I saw was a claimed paste of his role PM which may or may not have been altered.
> 
> Though, I suppose TN would know more about it than me... it just doesn't add up to the same thing in my book.
> 
> Having "mod-confirmed town" as the accepted "wisdom" of the group would certainly be a boon to scum, wouldn't it?





Wolfsister77 said:


> OK, I've seen enough. Anyone that got a role PM for a town role would know that what Moonglow posted was the *exact wording from the town aligned role PM's*. It was only a partial quote and didn't say roles or abilities which is why the game is continuing but* it was worded (and formatted; added by tn5421) exactly like the town role PM's are worded*.
> 
> I know because I got one. It looks like TN and Grandma know too because they got one also.
> 
> Why don't the rest of you know this? Cafe, House, and Mertex?
> 
> Answer me that.



Indeed.  Added some commentary.

~~~~



Wolfsister77 said:


> Why are the 3 of you trying to lynch a mod confirmed town?



Because they're scummy, probably.

~~~~



Wake said:


> *It was not mentioned that Scum were also given safeclaim Role PMs as a safety precaution. They're secondary Town PMs given to members of Scum to better blend in. No player is mod-confirmed Town.*



Ok.

*Vote: Moonglow*


----------



## tn5421

@AyeCantSeeYou HTML isn't allowed, duh.



		HTML:
	

<a href="http://www.usmessageboard.com/posts/9643269/">Official USMB Mafia Game #5: A Game of Fire and Ice</a>


Official USMB Mafia Game #5: A Game of Fire and Ice



		Code:
	

[url="http://www.usmessageboard.com/posts/9643269/"]Official USMB Mafia Game #5: A Game of Fire and Ice[/url]


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> I'm not asking about the safeclaim. If they were given another role, like a one-time use role - such as blocker, vigilante, etc - is what I'm asking about. Wake mentioned in the second post of the game thread this:
> <a href="http://www.usmessageboard.com/posts/9643269/}">Official USMB Mafia Game #5: A Game of Fire and Ice</a>
> 
> Each player will have one special "
> 
> " ability. It will give you one power. You may only activate it once this game. It may only be used during a Day phase. The power will be activated in real-time.
> The way I'm reading it, they do have another one time ability. That could definitely shift the power of who wins really fast.



Right, I don't know about that. I was quoting the safeclaims to let everyone know the deal.

In post 2, They DO HAVE DAYTALK.

So they have safeclaims and daytalk. This is already a big advantage. If they also have abilities, town is kind of screwed. I guess since they are also fighting against each other, I can sort of see it.


----------



## Wolfsister77

*Vote: Moonglow*


----------



## Moonglow

If I broke the rules on posting of the quotes, then how can I be scum? or you are lying about the whole affair and have personal reason for your dislike of my participation...?

I was lynched first before, why not now??


----------



## Wolfsister77

Moonglow, you quoting a role PM that everyone knows no longer lets you off the hook and looks suspicious.


----------



## Moonglow

As you can see they are bundling their scum and/or mafia association to get rid of a McGuffin...


----------



## Moonglow

Wolfsister77 said:


> Moonglow, you quoting a role PM that everyone knows no longer lets you off the hook and looks suspicious.



Right, you go with that...you are the one that set up the whole  affair and made it confusing, and very few have retorted to your demand for such info...so you have again lied about your position on those not participating in the game...You better get rid of me, cause it makes you look bad if I stay...


----------



## tn5421

Moonglow said:


> If I broke the rules on posting of the quotes, then how can I be scum? or you are lying about the whole affair and have personal reason for your dislike of my participation...?
> 
> I was lynched first before, why not now??



The mod has already said that everyone has a sample of a Town PM, the fact that you intentionally try to push this misunderstanding as fact cements not only my read on you as scum, but validates my decision to attempt to WotC you.



Wolfsister77 said:


> Moonglow, you quoting a role PM that everyone knows no longer lets you off the hook and looks suspicious.



Indeed.


----------



## tn5421

Wake said:


> *Vote Count 1.1*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Wolfsister77 (3): *_Avatar4321, Moonglow,_ _tn5421_
> *Avatar4321 (1): *_Shaitra_
> *House (1): *_CafeAuLait_
> *Shaitra (1): *_Grandma_
> *Sgt_Gath (1): *_AyeCantSeeYou_
> *CafeAuLait (1): *_House_
> *Avatar4321 (1): *_Sgt_Gath_
> *tn5421 (1): *_Wolfsister77_
> *
> 
> 
> Not Voting (6):
> *
> _Rosie, Mertex, BobPlumb, FA_Q2, Sameech, MeBelle60
> _
> 
> *
> With 16 alive, it takes 9 to lynch!
> 
> Deadline is 8/26/14, @1pm central.*




@Wake

Avatar4321 (1): Shaitra
Avatar4321 (1): Sgt_Gath

WTF is this?  Source: VC1.1

*Fixed. - Wake*


----------



## Wolfsister77

Moonglow said:


> Right, you go with that...you are the one that set up the whole  affair and made it confusing, and very few have retorted to your demand for such info...so you have again lied about your position on those not participating in the game...You better get rid of me, cause it makes you look bad if I stay...



You quoted your role PM. You got called confirmed town due to it. Everyone knows the info. you quoted. Therefore, you are not confirmed town. I fell for this trap big time. Mertex and Cafe were suspicious of it and rightly so. I already fucked up repeatedly so if I get lynched that's fine but until I do, I will post everything I can to help town and you quoting your role PM is not o.k. 

This isn't personal with me. You are acting suspicious. I'd be o.k. with PLing you for it regardless and again, nothing personal. Your behavior is wrong, period.


----------



## Moonglow

tn5421 said:


> The mod has already said that everyone has a sample of a Town PM, the fact that you intentionally try to push this misunderstanding as fact cements not only my read on you as scum, but validates my decision to attempt to WotC you.
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.



You don't know shit from shinola....This is a guessing game at best, and all you are doing is guessing...


----------



## Wake

*This is the safeclaim all Scum received.*



> Hello, *Scum*. You are a *Vanilla Townie*.
> 
> *Alignment*
> You are part of the *Town*. You win once the *Fire Mafia* and *Ice Mafia* members are dead.
> 
> *Abilities
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post* You may post in-thread.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vote* You may vote in-thread.


----------



## Moonglow

Wolfsister77 said:


> *You quoted your role PM. You got called confirmed town due to it. Everyone knows the info. you quoted. Therefore, you are not confirmed town.* I fell for this trap big time. Mertex and Cafe were suspicious of it and rightly so. I already fucked up repeatedly so if I get lynched that's fine but until I do, I will post everything I can to help town and you quoting your role PM is not o.k.
> 
> This isn't personal with me. You are acting suspicious. I'd be o.k. with PLing you for it regardless and again, nothing personal. Your behavior is wrong, period.



Contradicting a double negative does not make a positive..
You're acting even more suspicious by trying to hang something on me which is not true, but go ahead, it will help to solidify that you are scum also...
And I was not directing the post of not liking me playing at you, yet again confirming you have a guilty conscience you are playing with to hide your true role..


----------



## Wolfsister77

Yeah Moonglow, you are not confirmed town at all. You are scummy. House, Mertex, Cafe, TN. They were right to call attention to this. I was wrong. Your quote could of come from a scum PM.

Yeah, you should go.


----------



## tn5421

Wolfsister77 said:


> You quoted your role PM. You got called confirmed town due to it. Everyone knows the info. you quoted. Therefore, you are not confirmed town. I fell for this trap big time. Mertex and Cafe were suspicious of it and rightly so. I already fucked up repeatedly so if I get lynched that's fine but until I do, I will post everything I can to help town and you quoting your role PM is not o.k.
> 
> This isn't personal with me. You are acting suspicious. I'd be o.k. with PLing you for it regardless and again, nothing personal. Your behavior is wrong, period.



Wolfsister, I made the mistake of assuming scum wouldn't have a safeclaim.  The only part that is your fault is for listening to my argument, which made plenty of sense at the time and isn't something I blame you for.

Scum want to push a mislynch on you before the rest of the players realize you hardcore townslipped during that whole fiasco.


----------



## Moonglow

Wolfsister77 said:


> Yeah Moonglow, you are not confirmed town at all. You are scummy. House, Mertex, Cafe, TN. They were right to call attention to this. I was wrong. Your quote could of come from a scum PM.
> 
> Yeah, you should go.


Oh I am confirmed of a role, and you are yet again wrong about your assumptions....as you will find out, but the way you play and TN. I wouldn't want to be in your neighborhood...if you have one at all...


----------



## tn5421

Moonglow said:


> Oh I am confirmed of a role, and you are yet again wrong about your assumptions....as you will find out, but the way you play and TN. I wouldn't want to be in your neighborhood...if you have one at all...



You're confirmed for scum for pushing this misunderstanding to attempt to keep the 'mod-confirmed' status.


----------



## Moonglow

tn5421 said:


> You're confirmed for scum for pushing this misunderstanding to attempt to keep the 'mod-confirmed' status.


Then prove I am. You can't, your hate only magnifies your role..With every post you move closer to the dark side...


----------



## Avatar4321

been alot to catch up on. Without my computer it's been difficult. And it looks like alot of this crap with moonglow is creating drama for the game.

the problem with moonglow is that he is just a scummy guy. So I I think hr is likely town. We could do a policy lynch on him, but I am not sure I want to waste a lynch on him. I'd rather be hunting scum than distracted by his behavior. Especially when I'm not convinced he is scum.

I suggest we keep investigating and if he is the best option at the end of the day we can still lynch him.

*unvote*


----------



## Moonglow

Avatar4321 said:


> been alot to catch up on. Without my computer it's been difficult. And it looks like alot of this crap with moonglow is creating drama for the game.
> 
> *the problem with moonglow is that he is just a scummy guy.* So I I think hr is likely town. We could do a policy lynch on him, but I am not sure I want to waste a lynch on him. I'd rather be hunting scum than distracted by his behavior. Especially when I'm not convinced he is scum.
> 
> I suggest we keep investigating and if he is the best option at the end of the day we can still lynch him.
> 
> *unvote*


I do believe that as a mod, you know that on these mafia threads that personal attacks are not allowed.. I will give a chance to redact your statement before reporting you..
You do not know me personally nor are you allowed to judge the content of my character since you have no facts to present, only an opinion...
Drama, it's always occurring on the game threads, it's part of the byproducts of human interaction with an unknown variable and  common in a game about concealment and lying...


----------



## Wake

*Please do not edit your posts.

Calling a player "Scummy," (aka suspicious), is part of the game.*


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

I have to agree with Avi. 

I don't see Moonglow as being scummy just because he chose to answer the questions Wolf posted. It's not his answers that are the problem; it's the questions themselves. When I read them last night, they instantly raised a huge red flag to me. It's not like people are going to respond and admit they've been given a scum role, so why ask everyone to answer it in the first place? What I have noticed is that two players seem to be 'buddying up' over it.


----------



## Avatar4321

id like to hear from more of our newbs.

sgt hasn't done much other than vote for me without a reason.

house has been only defending his avatar pic that I've seen.

I haven't seen much from bob at all. I'll have to review the thread again.

what do you guys think of this moonglow thing? Who  are your scum picks so far?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Avatar4321 said:


> id like to hear from more of our newbs.
> 
> sgt hasn't done much other than vote for me without a reason.
> 
> house has been only defending his avatar pic that I've seen.
> 
> I haven't seen much from bob at all. I'll have to review the thread again.
> 
> what do you guys think of this moonglow thing? Who  are your scum picks so far?



See my post above for what I think of the crapfest that is ongoing over the questions Wolf asked. 

Scum picks - Too early in the game to say. I need to read more from everyone.


----------



## Shaitra

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> I have to agree with Avi.
> 
> I don't see Moonglow as being scummy just because he chose to answer the questions Wolf posted. It's not his answers that are the problem; it's the questions themselves. When I read them last night, they instantly raised a huge red flag to me. It's not like people are going to respond and admit they've been given a scum role, so why ask everyone to answer it in the first place? What I have noticed is that two players seem to be 'buddying up' over it.



I disagree that these questions are a huge red flag.  I have seen them used in games on the main site.  As Wolfsister explained earlier, they are a way to get people talking.  No one expects anyone to actually say they are anything but town.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I already explained why I asked those questions. Discussion, reaction testing, and to introduce RQS here. If you think I'd do that as scum, with those questions, then you underestimate me. I don't care if people like it or not. That wasn't the point. I was pretty sure it would aggravate some. Particularly scum. You can try to mislynch me over it. That would be fine as long as those pushing for my mislynch are lynched next. Because right now, scum would most definitely see me as an easy mislynch. After my town flip, they can be next. I'll catch scum any way I have to. It's obvious the other ways we've tried haven't worked. I'll take a town win any way I can.


----------



## sameech

Shaitra said:


> I agree.   Who is hitting your scum radar in this game so far?



Cafeaulait.  That switch from an alignment argument to a role argument before Wake said anything seemed like an effort to spin the conversation away from her earlier post in which the language seemed very couched.  I am also still a little jaded from Game 3 regarding a plan we hatched to use the role PM's apparently being foiled which I do not want to get into again, but it will take more to move me off Cafe now than I think most people.    

I think Moonglow probably is town but is worth an investigatory look if someone has that ability and it is not a 1-shot deal (if it is a 1-shot deal, they should save it until a more critical point).  I believe that Wolf is town because she is playing more like she was in game 2 as town instead of game 3 as scum--more proactive, etc.  I am inclined to believe that TN is probably town but not 100%. 

Beyond that, no particular reads unless Grandma ponies up some cookies and then she will be town 

Will look at more analytically this evening as these are just my knee jerk impressions.  Back to the salt mine for now.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Never said I was going to mislynch you or anyone else over it. 

The main reason town has lost so much is because we have too many players that don't actively participate. If people aren't posting, it hurts us. If they don't post, they're of no help or use to us. Those that do post start in on each other time after time, while scum sit back and laugh about it. I saw it happen in the last game when I was scum. It doesn't take much at all to get town at each others throats, then voting for each other. As town, we must learn to stay 'above' the posts that cause friction.


----------



## House

Avatar4321 said:


> house has been only defending his avatar pic that I've seen



I've thrown my 2 cents in, and got tossed under the bus for it.


----------



## tn5421

sameech said:


> Cafeaulait.  That switch from an alignment argument to a role argument before Wake said anything seemed like an effort to spin the conversation away from her earlier post in which the language seemed very couched.  I am also still a little jaded from Game 3 regarding a plan we hatched to use the role PM's apparently being foiled which I do not want to get into again, but it will take more to move me off Cafe now than I think most people.
> 
> I think Moonglow probably is town but is worth an investigatory look if someone has that ability and it is not a 1-shot deal (if it is a 1-shot deal, they should save it until a more critical point).  I believe that Wolf is town because she is playing more like she was in game 2 as town instead of game 3 as scum--more proactive, etc.  I am inclined to believe that TN is probably town but not 100%.
> 
> Beyond that, no particular reads unless Grandma ponies up some cookies and then she will be town
> 
> Will look at more analytically this evening as these are just my knee jerk impressions.  Back to the salt mine for now.



So you're the reason Wake gave us a safeclaim in game 3.
3scum5me

I would be extremely suspicious of you if you DID 100% townread me, so no worries there.


----------



## RosieS

House said:


> I've thrown my 2 cents in, and got tossed under the bus for it.


 
Ut oh! Getting tossed under the bus has a specific meaning in Mafia. It means your fellow Scum voted to lynch you - usually to take the heat off themselves and stay hidden.

As the one and only player to have been bussed in an earlier game; it is not something anyone would want to claim in the present tense.

You ok with that, Señor House?

And Wake having Scum claim VT shoots that all to hell for the rest of us, huh.

That Wake is diabolical, for true.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## tn5421

Rosie, he seems fairly new to mafia, I doubt he meant it like that.

@House It would be more appropriate to say that suspicion is piling on you for your comment.

(First person: stop piling suspicion on me)


----------



## FA_Q2

Wolfsister77 said:


> Right, I don't know about that. I was quoting the safeclaims to let everyone know the deal.
> 
> In post 2, They DO HAVE DAYTALK.
> 
> So they have safeclaims and daytalk. This is already a big advantage. If they also have abilities, town is kind of screwed. I guess since they are also fighting against each other, I can sort of see it.


No kidding.  With scum having day talk and killing 2 of us each night is seems that we are just here to be toyed with.  

This setup seems very bad for town - hopefully I am incorrect.

Waked stated that all players have an ability and specifically stated that the scum have them as well.


----------



## tn5421

The scumteams are out for each other's blood as much, if not more than for town.


----------



## FA_Q2

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> I have to agree with Avi.
> 
> I don't see Moonglow as being scummy just because he chose to answer the questions Wolf posted. It's not his answers that are the problem; it's the questions themselves. When I read them last night, they instantly raised a huge red flag to me. It's not like people are going to respond and admit they've been given a scum role, so why ask everyone to answer it in the first place? What I have noticed is that two players seem to be 'buddying up' over it.


The fact that he answered the question is not scummy - the fact that he broke the rules is.  The way that they were broken ALSO seems really scummy particularly as they had 'safe claim' roles.  It would make sense to me that he used that safeclaim role in his post.  It just makes sense to me.

Who do you think is working together?

I would also note that he seems to have dropped that there are neighborhoods as well when he stated: 


Moonglow said:


> I wouldn't want to be in your neighborhood...if you have one at all...


----------



## FA_Q2

tn5421 said:


> The scumteams are out for each other's blood as much, if not more than for town.


Yes, I would think so BUT we are going to be the innocent bystanders that get shot in the meantime as they hunt.  Well, not so innocent - we are lynching people to find them after all


----------



## Wolfsister77

Yes, I saw in post 1 that Wake stated scum also have abilities. 

So safeclaims, abilities, daytalk. It would seem a bit much except the Mafia are competing teams so that is probably what balances it plus town likely has some good roles and abilities to help.


----------



## Avatar4321

House said:


> I've thrown my 2 cents in, and got tossed under the bus for it.


 
that's all part of the game, though bussing is specific to scum as others have mentioned.

point is to never give up. Last game they almost lynched me twice before they finally barely did. Game isn't over till you stop fighting


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> I've thrown my 2 cents in, and got tossed under the bus for it.



This is normal in Mafia. We are going to throw suspicion at each other and be paranoid. Don't let that stop you from giving your input. If someone keeps pissing you off, then throw it back at them. If they are town, they can take that. If they are scum, then you can judge their reaction. Like I will judge someone's if they back off and hide or get nervous when pushed. It's just the game. The more proactive you are, the better for town. Taking stances and making waves is protown behavior. Don't be afraid to do it.


----------



## tn5421

> The more proactive you are, the better for town.



I read this as provocative and it made me lol.


----------



## Wolfsister77

LOL-provacative might be a scumtell 

See Ropey and I in game 3-or don't actually. I'd rather forget that.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I mean provocative-spelling error.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Avatar4321 said:


> id like to hear from more of our newbs.
> 
> *sgt hasn't done much other than vote for me without a reason.*
> 
> house has been only defending his avatar pic that I've seen.
> 
> I haven't seen much from bob at all. I'll have to review the thread again.
> 
> what do you guys think of this moonglow thing? Who  are your scum picks so far?



Eh. I'm just watching the fireworks and trying to make sense of things at this point, to be honest. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, you're the freakin' Avatar, dude! "Obvscum." lol


----------



## Wolfsister77

Also, Fire mafia can't kill ice mafia and ice mafia can't fire mafia, but they know if they targeted each other and the attack failed that the other is opposing mafia. And they can't target the same townie. So, this means if scum try to kill each other, they will someone have to get that other mafia member lynched. Just noting this.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Somehow have to get the other member lynched-note to self-check for typos before posting.


----------



## FA_Q2

Sgt_Gath said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> id like to hear from more of our newbs.
> 
> *sgt hasn't done much other than vote for me without a reason.*
> 
> house has been only defending his avatar pic that I've seen.
> 
> I haven't seen much from bob at all. I'll have to review the thread again.
> 
> what do you guys think of this moonglow thing? Who  are your scum picks so far?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eh. I'm just watching the fireworks and trying to make sense of things at this point, to be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, you're the freakin' Avatar, dude! "Obvscum." lol
Click to expand...

says the one with Mr. Smith as an avatar - lol.  

Looks like CK brought back nested quotes though - awesome.


----------



## sameech

tn5421 said:


> So you're the reason Wake gave us a safeclaim in game 3.
> 3scum5me
> 
> I would be extremely suspicious of you if you DID 100% townread me, so no worries there.



No idea what 3scum5me means.  But sort of as to the first part.  I brought the idea into our neighborhood QT to gauge the reaction.  After we discussed it a bit, Wake entered the conversation asking us not to do it and arguing against it.  I was fine with not using it--I just wanted the reaction from my neighbors to the idea, but RD really seemed intent on still using it.  All I knew was that that the set up said no role PM's and then Wake suddenly put the role PM in the death scenes.  He and I have gone round and round since Game 2 about whether or not a mod should be involving themselves in anyway in an ongoing game and he had told me he would confine himself in Game 3 and did not.  That was not the only issue between us in that game.  He somehow cannot seem to nudge without elbowing my gameplay in the face which is why I won't play here unless he needs a sub in an ongoing game.  I gave him a chance in game 3 to change and he did not.  Just tired of it happening and tired of fighting about it.



Wolfsister77 said:


> Also, Fire mafia can't kill ice mafia and ice mafia can't fire mafia, but they know if they targeted each other and the attack failed that the other is opposing mafia. And they can't target the same townie. So, this means if scum try to kill each other, they will someone have to get that other mafia member lynched. Just noting this.



How do you know this?   Seems awfully unfair to town if they cannot kill each other but get two possible kills on us a night.  I hope you are wrong.


----------



## Wolfsister77

@sameech-check post #2 under special game details-everyone else should too. 

I


----------



## Wolfsister77

Also, check set up for the daytalk bit.


----------



## Avatar4321

the rules are clear that the two scum teams can't kill one another. Their elemental powers cancel each other out.


----------



## sameech

Wolfsister77 said:


> @sameech-check post #2 under special game details-everyone else should too.
> 
> I




Thanks.  I missed or forgot that part.  We're probably screwed unless we have a multi-shot vig/multiple vigs.  Certainly ups the price of a mislynch quite considerably.


----------



## FA_Q2

sameech said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @sameech-check post #2 under special game details-everyone else should too.
> 
> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.  I missed or forgot that part.  We're probably screwed unless we have a multi-shot vig/multiple vigs.  Certainly ups the price of a mislynch quite considerably.
Click to expand...

Yes, very much so.

that is why I think town is more of a chew toy right now   We will see with the abilities though - we might have some strong ones out there to play with and even the score.

It is vexing me though as to finding scum on day one - never an easy or likely task and it happens to be more critical this time around.


----------



## tn5421

Ugh, really?

Whatever.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

FA_Q2 said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> id like to hear from more of our newbs.
> 
> *sgt hasn't done much other than vote for me without a reason.*
> 
> house has been only defending his avatar pic that I've seen.
> 
> I haven't seen much from bob at all. I'll have to review the thread again.
> 
> what do you guys think of this moonglow thing? Who  are your scum picks so far?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eh. I'm just watching the fireworks and trying to make sense of things at this point, to be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, you're the freakin' Avatar, dude! "Obvscum." lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> says the one with Mr. Smith as an avatar - lol.
> 
> Looks like CK brought back nested quotes though - awesome.
Click to expand...


"But how can you vote to lynch someone if you do not have the fingers to type..."






lol


----------



## sameech

FA_Q2 said:


> Yes, very much so.
> 
> that is why I think town is more of a chew toy right now   We will see with the abilities though - we might have some strong ones out there to play with and even the score.
> 
> It is vexing me though as to finding scum on day one - never an easy or likely task and it happens to be more critical this time around.



Well hopefully there are town members who have some a hell of a lot more advantageous than mine that is for sure.  Geez.  We are never going to win a full game.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

sameech said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, very much so.
> 
> that is why I think town is more of a chew toy right now   We will see with the abilities though - we might have some strong ones out there to play with and even the score.
> 
> It is vexing me though as to finding scum on day one - never an easy or likely task and it happens to be more critical this time around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well hopefully there are town members who have some a hell of a lot more advantageous than mine that is for sure.  Geez.  We are never going to win a full game.
Click to expand...


We would have won Game 3 if it wasn't cut short.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> I already explained why I asked those questions. Discussion, reaction testing, and to introduce RQS here. If you think I'd do that as scum, with those questions, then you underestimate me. I don't care if people like it or not. That wasn't the point. I was pretty sure it would aggravate some. Particularly scum. You can try to mislynch me over it. That would be fine as long as those pushing for my mislynch are lynched next. Because right now, scum would most definitely see me as an easy mislynch. After my town flip, they can be next. I'll catch scum any way I have to. It's obvious the other ways we've tried haven't worked. I'll take a town win any way I can.



I did a search on tn's posts and yours, and only from yesterday tn only had 2 pages while you had about 6....seems like you do like to talk.
I didn't mind you asking the questions, I thought it was a bit mundane because for sure Scum is not going to come out and admit they are Scum.  But what I find curious is that you readily accused some of us as being Scum just because we were questioning whether or not Moon was confirmed Town.  Someone said you were playing your Town game, but I remember when we were Scum in game 3, you did the same thing you are doing here....you accused Ropey (who was Town) of being Scum and quickly got yourself labeled as Scum making it difficult for the rest of Scum to stay hidden.  With your drama, you appear to be doing the same thing here and tn is madly trying to diffuse it.




tn5421 said:


> While this makes me almost certain moonglow is town, this should also be modkilled ASAP



While you accused Cafe, me and House of being Scum, I noticed that you placed tn on the Town side - and he was *the one that first suggested that Moon be modkilled*.  Why would my suggestion that we could still vote for Moon all of a sudden make me more Scum-like than tn who actually wanted him killed?


Tn also voted for you, something that Scum likes to do early on to appear to distance themselves from their partners, and later they move their vote to a townie.  I think here he was trying to cover for you by claiming a "misunderstanding."


tn5421 said:


> *Vote: Wolfsister77*
> 
> You know better than this but keep pushing a misunderstanding.




Here, you claim that House, Sgt, and my reactions are pretty calm and you're getting a town vibe from House, but I guess Me and Sgt somehow still sound like Scum?  You say you're a little suspicious of the over-reactors - when you are an over-reactor yourself?


Wolfsister77 said:


> Right now, the reactions of Moonglow, TN, and Cafe to those questions are a little extreme.
> 
> While Mertex, House, Sgt_Garth were pretty calm. I'm getting a pretty good town vibe from House right now.
> 
> I'm a little suspicious of the over reactors.



Here you quickly protect TN (I'm sure Grandma was thrown in because she was agreeing with you and in my opinion someone to make it look like tn isn't the only one you are protecting), while insinuating that the rest of us didn't know our Town win condition thus making us instant Scum suspects?


Wolfsister77 said:


> OK, I've seen enough. Anyone that got a role PM for a town role would know that what Moonglow posted was the *exact wording from the town aligned role PM's*. It was only a partial quote and didn't say roles or abilities which is why the game is continuing but* it was worded exactly like the town role PM's are worded*.
> 
> I know because I got one. It looks like TN and Grandma know too because they got one also.
> 
> Why don't the rest of you know this? Cafe, House, and Mertex?
> 
> Answer me that.



And here, we have yet another ringing endorsement from Tn.  Even though tn claims you listened to his argument, you never really came after him like you did Me, House, Cafe and Sgt.  Surprising?


tn5421 said:


> Wolfsister, I made the mistake of assuming scum wouldn't have a safeclaim.  The only part that is your fault is for listening to my argument, which made plenty of sense at the time and isn't something I blame you for.
> 
> Scum want to push a mislynch on you before the rest of the players realize you hardcore townslipped during that whole fiasco.



My Scum reads for right now are Tn and Wolfsister.


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> Mertex, you've already lost the argument.
> 
> Cafe, the MS rules are pretty strict regarding the quoting of PMs, plus MG has a habit of getting pinked. TN's stressing over it is a normal reaction.



You were saying......


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Mertex said:


> My Scum reads for right now are Tn and Wolfsister.



Those are the two that I mentioned earlier that seem to be working together.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex-You blaming me for scum not being able to be hidden in game 3 is as bad as Aye saying town would of won if it wasn't cut short. This is the kind of thing that stirs up trouble in these games. That game is over.

The rest of your post is easily explained if you re-read while paying attention. It's not that hard to figure out what happened.

And my talking is an issue why? Should I lurk and say nothing? How would that help?

If you are scumreading myself and TN, why aren't you voting for one of us then?

Pick me. I dare you. Try to mislynch a townie and see what happens.


----------



## Wolfsister77

And Aye can't wait to jump on my wagon if it gets started or TN's.


----------



## Wake

*Vote Count 1.2*​
*Avatar4321 (2): *_Shaitra, Sgt_Gath_
*CafeAuLait (2): *_House, Sameech_
*Moonglow (2):* _tn5421, Wolfsister77_
*House (1): *_CafeAuLait_
*Shaitra (1): *_Grandma_
*Sgt_Gath (1): *_AyeCantSeeYou_
*tn5421 (1): *_Moonglow
_
*Not Voting (6): *_Rosie, Mertex, BobPlumb, FA_Q2, MeBelle60, Avatar4321_

*With 16 alive, it takes 9 to lynch!
Deadline is 8/26/14, @1pm central.
*
*1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5*​


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> And Aye can't wait to jump on my wagon if it gets started or TN's.



Wrong. I never said you two were scum, now did I? Don't put words out there that I never said.


----------



## tn5421

Sgt_Gath said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> id like to hear from more of our newbs.
> 
> *sgt hasn't done much other than vote for me without a reason.*
> 
> house has been only defending his avatar pic that I've seen.
> 
> I haven't seen much from bob at all. I'll have to review the thread again.
> 
> what do you guys think of this moonglow thing? Who  are your scum picks so far?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eh. I'm just watching the fireworks and trying to make sense of things at this point, to be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, you're the freakin' Avatar, dude! "Obvscum." lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> says the one with Mr. Smith as an avatar - lol.
> 
> Looks like CK brought back nested quotes though - awesome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "But how can you vote to lynch someone if you do not have the fingers to type..."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
Click to expand...


We have text-to-speech nowadays.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex-You blaming me for scum not being able to be hidden in game 3 is as bad as Aye saying town would of won if it wasn't cut short. This is the kind of thing that stirs up trouble in these games. That game is over.
> 
> The rest of your post is easily explained if you re-read while paying attention. It's not that hard to figure out what happened.
> 
> And my talking is an issue why? Should I lurk and say nothing? How would that help?
> 
> If you are scumreading myself and TN, why aren't you voting for one of us then?
> 
> Pick me. I dare you. Try to mislynch a townie and see what happens.



You created unnecessary drama, that's all.  And you saying that this is the kind of thing that stirs up trouble when you are the one that started stirring the trouble.  Yes, that game is over, but one can look at the way a player behaves as Town/Scum and make comparisons.  I'm not the only one doing that.  You're getting all melodramatic and I am paying attention.  If I hadn't paid attention I would've missed the little dance you two were doing.

And, I don't have to rush my vote.  We already know what happens when players do that.  And your threat doesn't scare me.   I'm a Townie too, and you sure had no misgivings about pointing your finger at me, so go take a hike, you're still at the top of my Scum list.


----------



## sameech

If anybody other than cafeaulait wants to make a case for cafe not being vote worthy, then I am open to hearing it, but that is still my best choice so far as I can see at this point with the information we have.  Or for that matter if you wish to offer a summary that does not include a wall of quotes that make my eye glaze over for someone else being a better choice, I am open to that as well.  I am generally more abstract than fine art in narrowing down the field to a few good candidates   A few of the votes I don't get at all, but we each look for something different I guess.  Avatar and House I maybe could get.  Avatar is voting present in his comtent and House seemed a little quick on the pick up on Moonglow to be a newbie.  Votes on Moonglow feel a little like a PL we can ill-afford until we have bagged at least one scum.   

All this Wolf-Ayes back and forth is reminding me of my short-lived cameo appearance in game 2.  I think they were both town in that game.  Wolf is playing more consistently like she did then, but Ayes seems to be a little more rabble rousing and a lot less of a info seeker thus far.


----------



## Avatar4321

*vote: rosie*

right now because I don't see her talking as much as usual. I need to get more players talking to get a good vibe on the scum.

leaning town on aye and wolf right now.


----------



## tn5421

@sameech Moonglow is desperately attacking me trying to get his/her 'mod-confirmed town' status back.

Trying that hard to seem town is scummy.

Sammech: You saying rabble rouser is making me think of the Fable games. "Chicken Chaser" "Rabble Rouser" and so on.


----------



## tn5421

My SuperDuperShinyCharts™ are going to make a comeback this game assuming I stay alive long enough.

This time there will be accompanying analysis instead of the IIoA posts I made in game 2.


----------



## sameech

tn5421 said:


> @sameech Moonglow is desperately attacking me trying to get his/her 'mod-confirmed town' status back.
> 
> Trying that hard to seem town is scummy.
> 
> Sammech: You saying rabble rouser is making me think of the Fable games. "Chicken Chaser" "Rabble Rouser" and so on.



I don't know what to make of Moonglow's play TBH.  Part of it seems like he is trying to sacrifice himself by drawing a NK by dropping in he has a role, maybe drawing the shot from both scum teams to get a no kill; part of seems like maybe he just wants out; part of it feels like maybe he didn't like his role and was trying to force a do-over; and some of it feels like it could be just trying to confirm himself officially first because of the static he got leading into the start of Day 1.  It just didn't feel like a scum play to me.  I could probably hammer him to avoid a no lynch, but I am also pondering whether a No Lynch would be better now than later.   This set up has me knowing we need to tread lightly, but I am not sure which way to tread when town has certain habits from game to game that I consider "bad" that are unalterable once unleashed. 

Rabble Rouser satisfies the American addiction to alliteration requirements in any conversation.


----------



## Avatar4321

just saw your post Sam. I haven't had alot to saw on the ongoing drama because I think it's mostly a distraction.

I had this problem game three as well. It's hard to pick up who the scum is when drama is going on. I figured getting Rosie talking will get others as well and flush out the scum


----------



## Avatar4321

sameech said:


> tn5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @sameech Moonglow is desperately attacking me trying to get his/her 'mod-confirmed town' status back.
> 
> Trying that hard to seem town is scummy.
> 
> Sammech: You saying rabble rouser is making me think of the Fable games. "Chicken Chaser" "Rabble Rouser" and so on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what to make of Moonglow's play TBH.  Part of it seems like he is trying to sacrifice himself by drawing a NK by dropping in he has a role, maybe drawing the shot from both scum teams to get a no kill; part of seems like maybe he just wants out; part of it feels like maybe he didn't like his role and was trying to force a do-over; and some of it feels like it could be just trying to confirm himself officially first because of the static he got leading into the start of Day 1.  It just didn't feel like a scum play to me.  I could probably hammer him to avoid a no lynch, but I am also pondering whether a No Lynch would be better now than later.   This set up has me knowing we need to tread lightly, but I am not sure which way to tread when town has certain habits from game to game that I consider "bad" that are unalterable once unleashed.
> 
> Rabble Rouser satisfies the American addiction to alliteration requirements in any conversation.
Click to expand...

 
I think he is just playing as himself. Which is why I tend to think he is town at the moment


----------



## Moonglow

How nerderfifi


Avatar4321 said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tn5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @sameech Moonglow is desperately attacking me trying to get his/her 'mod-confirmed town' status back.
> 
> Trying that hard to seem town is scummy.
> 
> Sammech: You saying rabble rouser is making me think of the Fable games. "Chicken Chaser" "Rabble Rouser" and so on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what to make of Moonglow's play TBH.  Part of it seems like he is trying to sacrifice himself by drawing a NK by dropping in he has a role, maybe drawing the shot from both scum teams to get a no kill; part of seems like maybe he just wants out; part of it feels like maybe he didn't like his role and was trying to force a do-over; and some of it feels like it could be just trying to confirm himself officially first because of the static he got leading into the start of Day 1.  It just didn't feel like a scum play to me.  I could probably hammer him to avoid a no lynch, but I am also pondering whether a No Lynch would be better now than later.   This set up has me knowing we need to tread lightly, but I am not sure which way to tread when town has certain habits from game to game that I consider "bad" that are unalterable once unleashed.
> 
> Rabble Rouser satisfies the American addiction to alliteration requirements in any conversation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think he is just playing as himself. Which is why I tend to think he is town at the moment
Click to expand...


I resemble that remark....


----------



## sameech

Avatar4321 said:


> just saw your post Sam. I haven't had alot to saw on the ongoing drama because I think it's mostly a distraction.
> 
> I had this problem game three as well. It's hard to pick up who the scum is when drama is going on. I figured getting Rosie talking will get others as well and flush out the scum



Drama is not necessarily bad.  The Wolf-Aye thing is probably unproductive--I mostly just try to identify those type posts from the first few words and bleach them from my brain without processing as best I can-- but when I left last night, I thought a lot of progress was being made around the Moonglow aftermath and by morning it seemed like we were where we always end up---so turned around we are rearending ourselves.


----------



## BobPlumb

Hello folks!  So this is where I should had confirmed!


----------



## Moonglow

yes


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

sameech said:


> Drama is not necessarily bad.  The Wolf-Aye thing is probably unproductive--I mostly just try to identify those type posts from the first few words and bleach them from my brain without processing as best I can-- but when I left last night, I thought a lot of progress was being made around the Moonglow aftermath and by morning it seemed like we were where we always end up---so turned around we are rearending ourselves.



This is the second time you've mentioned a conflict between me and Wolf. Unless I'm missing something, there is none. She mentioned that I'd jump on a wagon if it's for her or TN. I told her she was wrong, that I had never said anything like that. I've never mentioned in this game that either her or TN is scum, so why would she assume I'd vote for her? You seem to be reading something that I'm not, so tell me why.


----------



## RosieS

LOLOL! Aw-right, aw-right, aw-right! Let's converse, then, shall we?

<got wine, snuggling in>

Regards from Rosie



Avatar4321 said:


> just saw your post Sam. I haven't had alot to saw on the ongoing drama because I think it's mostly a distraction.
> 
> I had this problem game three as well. It's hard to pick up who the scum is when drama is going on. I figured getting Rosie talking will get others as well and flush out the scum


----------



## CaféAuLait

sameech said:


> tn5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @sameech Moonglow is desperately attacking me trying to get his/her 'mod-confirmed town' status back.
> 
> Trying that hard to seem town is scummy.
> 
> Sammech: You saying rabble rouser is making me think of the Fable games. "Chicken Chaser" "Rabble Rouser" and so on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what to make of Moonglow's play TBH.  Part of it seems like he is trying to sacrifice himself by drawing a NK by dropping in he has a role, maybe drawing the shot from both scum teams to get a no kill; part of seems like maybe he just wants out; part of it feels like maybe he didn't like his role and was trying to force a do-over; and some of it feels like it could be just trying to confirm himself officially first because of the static he got leading into the start of Day 1.  It just didn't feel like a scum play to me.  I could probably hammer him to avoid a no lynch, but I am also pondering whether a No Lynch would be better now than later.   This set up has me knowing we need to tread lightly, but I am not sure which way to tread when town has certain habits from game to game that I consider "bad" that are unalterable once unleashed.
> 
> Rabble Rouser satisfies the American addiction to alliteration requirements in any conversation.
Click to expand...



I must have missed where he said he had a role other than he was town.


----------



## BobPlumb

Wake said:


> *Vote Count 1.2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Avatar4321 (2): *_Shaitra, Sgt_Gath_
> *CafeAuLait (2): *_House, Sameech_
> *Moonglow (2):* _tn5421, Wolfsister77_
> *House (1): *_CafeAuLait_
> *Shaitra (1): *_Grandma_
> *Sgt_Gath (1): *_AyeCantSeeYou_
> *tn5421 (1): *_Moonglow
> _
> *Not Voting (6): *_Rosie, Mertex, BobPlumb, FA_Q2, MeBelle60, Avatar4321_
> 
> *With 16 alive, it takes 9 to lynch!
> Deadline is 8/26/14, @1pm central.
> *
> *1.1*​


----------



## BobPlumb

I'm afraid of mean people!


----------



## CaféAuLait

tn5421 said:


> @sameech Moonglow is desperately attacking me trying to get his/her 'mod-confirmed town' status back.
> 
> Trying that hard to seem town is scummy.
> 
> Sammech: You saying rabble rouser is making me think of the Fable games. "Chicken Chaser" "Rabble Rouser" and so on.




I think part of the issue is you stated he was mod confirmed town, I never saw Wake say anything like that when he came back to issue a warning about posting PMs. Althought I suppose I can understand your reasoning behind it given the PM situation. I made an assumption all PM samples were always put at the start of the game, as they have been for 4 games so far on this forum. That's what confused me.

It's also the most talkative I have ever seen Moonglow, he usually has one liners with no content for the most part. There seems to be a lot of protest.


----------



## sameech

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> Drama is not necessarily bad.  The Wolf-Aye thing is probably unproductive--I mostly just try to identify those type posts from the first few words and bleach them from my brain without processing as best I can-- but when I left last night, I thought a lot of progress was being made around the Moonglow aftermath and by morning it seemed like we were where we always end up---so turned around we are rearending ourselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the second time you've mentioned a conflict between me and Wolf. Unless I'm missing something, there is none. She mentioned that I'd jump on a wagon if it's for her or TN. I told her she was wrong, that I had never said anything like that. I've never mentioned in this game that either her or TN is scum, so why would she assume I'd vote for her? You seem to be reading something that I'm not, so tell me why.
Click to expand...


I have no idea why any other player would assume anything, and that you think I could answer for someone else's thought process is nothing but unproductive.  whatever is going on between you two and all this "I dare you to vote for me" "I never said I would vote for you" type crap causes me to largely ignore any post in which one of you is speaking to or about the other one.


----------



## CaféAuLait

BobPlumb said:


> I'm afraid of mean people!



Don't be afraid. If you are addressed, just answer and move on. Don't let any type of attitude or meanness get to you, its part of the game for some.


----------



## CaféAuLait

@MeBelle60 we are open for business, come on in. I noted you were lucky 13 again.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

sameech said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the second time you've mentioned a conflict between me and Wolf. Unless I'm missing something, there is none. She mentioned that I'd jump on a wagon if it's for her or TN. I told her she was wrong, that I had never said anything like that. I've never mentioned in this game that either her or TN is scum, so why would she assume I'd vote for her? You seem to be reading something that I'm not, so tell me why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea why any other player would assume anything, and that you think I could answer for someone else's thought process is nothing but unproductive.  *whatever is going on between you two and all this "I dare you to vote for me" "I never said I would vote for you" type crap causes me to largely ignore any post in which one of you is speaking to or about the other one.*
Click to expand...


T*his is what you are talking about, which wasn't directed towards me:*



Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex-You blaming me for scum not being able to be hidden in game 3 is as bad as Aye saying town would of won if it wasn't cut short. This is the kind of thing that stirs up trouble in these games. That game is over.
> 
> The rest of your post is easily explained if you re-read while paying attention. It's not that hard to figure out what happened.
> 
> And my talking is an issue why? Should I lurk and say nothing? How would that help?
> 
> If you are scumreading myself and TN, why aren't you voting for one of us then?
> 
> Pick me. I dare you. Try to mislynch a townie and see what happens.



Wolf was talking to Mertex, not me.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

CaféAuLait said:


> @MeBelle60 we are open for business, come on in. I noted you were lucky 13 again.



She's on V/LA.



MeBelle60 said:


> I'm L/VA whatever the heck that is... I'm in the air all day on the 19th...will try to check in the 20th/21st.


----------



## CaféAuLait

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> @MeBelle60 we are open for business, come on in. I noted you were lucky 13 again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's on V/LA.
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm L/VA whatever the heck that is... I'm in the air all day on the 19th...will try to check in the 20th/21st.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



Oh, okay thanks Aye!


----------



## Grandma

Just throwing this out there, OFF TOPIC, but hiding the sigs makes it SO much easier to read the posts.

(Click on your name at the top of the page, click Preferences, scroll down & disable sigs, click Save. Heaven!)


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> Just throwing this out there, OFF TOPIC, but hiding the sigs makes it SO much easier to read the posts.
> 
> (Click on your name at the top of the page, click Preferences, scroll down & disable sigs, click Save. Heaven!)




Thank you , thank you, thank you!


----------



## Wolfsister77

OK, First there is no conflict between Aye and myself or between Mertex and myself. If we all sit around and politely say one or two words and don't do anything to get reactions or to get scum to show their hand, we will never get anywhere. Do you think I am acting like mislynch bait for fun? Voting for people, pointing fingers, asking questions, etc. is part of the game. 

I have already identified TN and Mertex as probable town. And am suspicious of House now because when I was scum, and the first time SR scumread me, I went and hid. Scum won't press back when confronted for the most part or they will do so defensively. 

I truly though we had several people who were shown to be scum last night. I may have wasted my time or it may have worked to get things going. 

Now, if I was truly dramatic, that would be wrong of me, but I'm not. I have reasons for everything I do as town to try to flush out scum and I'm not always going to say what they are or why I am doing them.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Let me add, that NL will only allow scum to target townies. They can't kill each other. Unless there is a vig. we have to lynch them to get them. So even if it results in a mislynch, we have to lynch D1. The info. from the lynch will help also and the NK analysis plus VCA-vote count analysis.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> Let me add, that NL will only allow scum to target townies. They can't kill each other. Unless there is a vig. we have to lynch them to get them. So even if it results in a mislynch, we have to lynch D1. The info. from the lynch will help also and the NK analysis plus VCA-vote count analysis.



We have a week before deadline, I don't believe a N/L is even on the table.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me add, that NL will only allow scum to target townies. They can't kill each other. Unless there is a vig. we have to lynch them to get them. So even if it results in a mislynch, we have to lynch D1. The info. from the lynch will help also and the NK analysis plus VCA-vote count analysis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a week before deadline, I don't believe a N/L is even on the table.
Click to expand...




sameech said:


> I don't know what to make of Moonglow's play TBH.  Part of it seems like he is trying to sacrifice himself by drawing a NK by dropping in he has a role, maybe drawing the shot from both scum teams to get a no kill; part of seems like maybe he just wants out; part of it feels like maybe he didn't like his role and was trying to force a do-over; and some of it feels like it could be just trying to confirm himself officially first because of the static he got leading into the start of Day 1.  It just didn't feel like a scum play to me.  I could probably hammer him to avoid a no lynch, *but I am also pondering whether a No Lynch would be better now than later. *  This set up has me knowing we need to tread lightly, but I am not sure which way to tread when town has certain habits from game to game that I consider "bad" that are unalterable once unleashed.
> 
> Rabble Rouser satisfies the American addiction to alliteration requirements in any conversation.



The above quote is what I am referencing-see bold.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I turned off my wolf siggy.


----------



## RosieS

A few comments this evening.

Wolfie, I see you doing what Sameech did in his first game. He and you got so involved with process that the player gets lost. All process produces bad product.

Sam almost was PL'd over it, so please: more player, less assistant modding. Thanks! 

It is totally appropriate to play and vote based on meta. 

Past is prologue, so that is fine, too. 

No matter WHAT some biotchy women might claim!  

You ain't gonna get Moonie to feel guilty.  

I do not have reads yet, nothing has happened to be particularly readable yet.

I trust this condition will begin to resolve into readability tomorrow, so everyone get your beauty sleep! 

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Grandma

Very good advice from Rosie!




But she's using a lot of smilies, hmmm...


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me add, that NL will only allow scum to target townies. They can't kill each other. Unless there is a vig. we have to lynch them to get them. So even if it results in a mislynch, we have to lynch D1. The info. from the lynch will help also and the NK analysis plus VCA-vote count analysis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a week before deadline, I don't believe a N/L is even on the table.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what to make of Moonglow's play TBH.  Part of it seems like he is trying to sacrifice himself by drawing a NK by dropping in he has a role, maybe drawing the shot from both scum teams to get a no kill; part of seems like maybe he just wants out; part of it feels like maybe he didn't like his role and was trying to force a do-over; and some of it feels like it could be just trying to confirm himself officially first because of the static he got leading into the start of Day 1.  It just didn't feel like a scum play to me.  I could probably hammer him to avoid a no lynch, *but I am also pondering whether a No Lynch would be better now than later. *  This set up has me knowing we need to tread lightly, but I am not sure which way to tread when town has certain habits from game to game that I consider "bad" that are unalterable once unleashed.
> 
> Rabble Rouser satisfies the American addiction to alliteration requirements in any conversation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The above quote is what I am referencing-see bold.
Click to expand...



I am wondering if he threw that out there given scum will get to night kill 2 and if we mislynch today, that is three town dead.


----------



## Grandma

That's what I thought.

I think a deliberate mislynch could work against Town's win condition.


----------



## Wolfsister77

No one said anything about a deliberate mislynch. But we get nowhere with a NL except a couple dead townies killed overnight and no chance of scum getting lynched or killed. Unless we are lucky and someone is protected or scum targets the same person which with so many playing, is less likely at this point. Then we come back D2 with nothing to go on. It seriously bugs me that scum can't kill each other which is why I pointed this out.


----------



## Grandma

*unvote*


----------



## Grandma

_Traditionally_ we get nowhere with a NL. 
Looking through previous games - and I even pointed it out last game where I was Scum - nobody bothers properly analyzing the lynches and NKs.
I will not policy lynch in this game unless the player is seriously anti-Town. We have too much to lose.


----------



## Grandma

Of course we want to lynch Scum as quickly as possible. But in practice we have a zero percent chance of getting Scum on Day 1 unless we change our investigation tactics.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Grandma said:


> Of course we want to lynch Scum as quickly as possible. But in practice we have a zero percent chance of getting Scum on Day 1 unless we change our investigation tactics.



I doubt that. There's always a chance. The odds are long but not impossible. How would you suggest we investigate better?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Grandma said:


> _Traditionally_ we get nowhere with a NL.
> Looking through previous games - and I even pointed it out last game where I was Scum - nobody bothers properly analyzing the lynches and NKs.
> I will not policy lynch in this game unless the player is seriously anti-Town. We have too much to lose.



I will properly analyze them as long as I'm alive this game and did in game 2. I didn't in game 3 cuz well, I was scum then. I agree about not PLing unless a player is hurting town by being kept alive.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Everyone should try to vote. It takes 9 to lynch and your vote is a weapon that should be used and gives more information then a bunch of non-votes.


----------



## Grandma

Wolfsister77 said:


> I doubt that. There's always a chance. The odds are long but not impossible. How would you suggest we investigate better?



By actually investigating. In Game 4 Scarlett complained that everyone was jumping from one fad to the next, easily distracted by shiny objects. She was right.

*Everyone has to actually think for themselves instead letting others think for them.* Just because another player is "strong," that does not mean that he/she is correct. Or a Townie.


----------



## Grandma

And instead of simply naming those that one finds suspicious, it would help to define _why_ one finds them suspicious.


----------



## tn5421

I've got a preview of what the chart is going to look like later on.


*Players**Sameech**CafeAuLait**Avatar4321**AyeCantSeeYou**tn5421**FA_Q2**sgt_gath**moonglow**Shaitra**Grandma**Mertex**RosieS**MeBelle60**BobPlump**House**Wolfsister77**vc1.1*Not VotingHouseWolfsister77sgt_gathWolfsister77Not VotingAvatar4321Wolfsister77Avatar4321ShaitraNot VotingNot VotingNot VotingNot VotingCafeAuLaittn5421*vc1.2*CafeAuLaitHouseNot Votingsgt_gathmoonglowNot VotingAvatar4321tn5421Avatar4321ShaitraNot VotingNot VotingNot VotingNot VotingCafeAuLaitmoonglow


----------



## tn5421

Uhm................why didn't it make a scrollbar like it did for my other table????


----------



## tn5421

tn5421 said:


> I've got a preview of what the chart is going to look like later on.
> 
> 
> *Players**Sameech**CafeAuLait**Avatar4321**AyeCantSeeYou**tn5421**FA_Q2**sgt_gath**moonglow**Shaitra**Grandma**Mertex**RosieS**MeBelle60**BobPlump**House**Wolfsister77**vc1.1*Not VotingHouseWolfsister77sgt_gathWolfsister77Not VotingAvatar4321Wolfsister77Avatar4321ShaitraNot VotingNot VotingNot VotingNot VotingCafeAuLaittn5421*vc1.2*CafeAuLaitHouseNot Votingsgt_gathmoonglowNot VotingAvatar4321tn5421Avatar4321ShaitraNot VotingNot VotingNot VotingNot VotingCafeAuLaitmoonglow
> [TBODY]
> [/TBODY]


----------



## tn5421

Apparently it doesn't have enough rows for the software to consider it might need to be scrolled through.

XenForo (the forum software) is scummy.


----------



## Grandma

TN, can you make your unnecessary chart vertical instead of horizontal?


----------



## Grandma




----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


>


----------



## Grandma

Just teasing.


----------



## CaféAuLait

I'm not sure who your were teasing, but the thread seems boring right now, so I was waiting with popcorn in hand!


----------



## Grandma

I was teasing TN about his chart. 

It is awful quiet in here. I've got half a mind to lynch someone just to stir up some excitement.

Everyone that didn't post tonight is on my FoS list, btw.


----------



## CaféAuLait

We can fight if you like, how about this, your avatar is the wrong color blue! Take that!


----------



## Grandma

As long as it's not pink I'm happy with it.


----------



## Grandma

Gah, I wish someone would come in here and do something scummy.


----------



## FA_Q2

Grandma said:


> Gah, I wish someone would come in here and do something scummy.


That would be nice but I doubt that the scum are going to make it that easy for us.


----------



## FA_Q2

CaféAuLait said:


> I am wondering if he threw that out there given scum will get to night kill 2 and if we mislynch today, that is three town dead.


Sure but that is not really relevant because a no lynch results in the exact same scenario just with a worse town to scum ratio the next day.   It is really scummy to me when anyone starts hinting at no lynches.   Sameech has done this before though so I am not so sure that it is a scummy tell from him.   This time it is coming out awfully early though - something not very characteristic of him.   Moonglow is still the best scum selection right now but there is a lot of time left.   Not enough things have been said by everyone yet for any real reads.


----------



## Shaitra

*unvote
*
My vote for Avatar wasn't doing anything.  Is there anyone we haven't heard  from yet?


----------



## Wolfsister77

I agree with Moonglow being the best vote right now but House is now a FoS for me. He was active and participating and suddenly got nervous and disappeared when the spotlight was shown on him. I did try to make the thread exciting folks to see if I could read a few people and I think I got a couple town and a couple who are suspicious. Town hunting is important in a game like this also. Maybe even more so. Town blocs can be powerful tools against scum. But even if I am town reading someone I am still going to be looking at their posts. Scum mani fooled me in game 3 because I put him in the town group and didn't figure him out until it was too late. So still look at the posts for anything suspicious, even your town reads. That's it for me. I don't have much else to add.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I meant game 2 above.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Those who haven't said much need to give your opinion at this point. Vote casting will help generate discussion. I will be stepping back for awhile unless I absolutely need to address something.


----------



## Moonglow

Wolfsister77 said:


> I agree with Moonglow being the best vote right now but House is now a FoS for me. He was active and participating and suddenly got nervous and disappeared when the spotlight was shown on him. I did try to make the thread exciting folks to see if I could read a few people and I think I got a couple town and a couple who are suspicious. Town hunting is important in a game like this also. Maybe even more so. Town blocs can be powerful tools against scum.* But even if I am town reading someone I am still going to be looking at their posts*. Scum mani fooled me in game 3 because I put him in the town group and didn't figure him out until it was too late. So still look at the posts for anything suspicious, even your town reads. That's it for me. I don't have much else to add.



I knew you would crack if left you to bake.....note the use of the word *if *when clearly before she pronounced her role as a Townie.....I rest my case your honor...


----------



## Avatar4321

CaféAuLait said:


> @MeBelle60 we are open for business, come on in. I noted you were lucky 13 again.


 
I think she is out for the week.


----------



## Avatar4321

RosieS said:


> LOLOL! Aw-right, aw-right, aw-right! Let's converse, then, shall we?
> 
> <got wine, snuggling in>
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> just saw your post Sam. I haven't had alot to saw on the ongoing drama because I think it's mostly a distraction.
> 
> I had this problem game three as well. It's hard to pick up who the scum is when drama is going on. I figured getting Rosie talking will get others as well and flush out the scum
Click to expand...

 
lol sounds .ore like a date than a scum hunt


----------



## sameech

Grandma said:


> Gah, I wish someone would come in here and do something scummy.



Says the Grandma who tries to pass store-bought Keebler cookies off as home-made.  

Too boring in here and now it is sprinkling outside which messes up my plans for the day.

For those pondering why I have considered No lynch as an option it should be obvious:

12-4 Day 1
9-4 Day 2
6-4 day 3
3-4 We lost

Our history of getting scum early is not great so I don't really like that the game is on hyperdrive against us with so little information to go on and the possible numbers above.  Not lynching on one of Day 1-3 might give us an extra day if scum is successful in not hitting each other or the same target at night.  We have the least information on day 1 ergo....

But, if you are all intent on rolling the dice, then that is fine too.  It was just an idea for discussion.  I'll go sit quietly in the corner with all the other wallflowers.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Moonglow said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with Moonglow being the best vote right now but House is now a FoS for me. He was active and participating and suddenly got nervous and disappeared when the spotlight was shown on him. I did try to make the thread exciting folks to see if I could read a few people and I think I got a couple town and a couple who are suspicious. Town hunting is important in a game like this also. Maybe even more so. Town blocs can be powerful tools against scum.* But even if I am town reading someone I am still going to be looking at their posts*. Scum mani fooled me in game 3 because I put him in the town group and didn't figure him out until it was too late. So still look at the posts for anything suspicious, even your town reads. That's it for me. I don't have much else to add.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew you would crack if left you to bake.....note the use of the word *if *when clearly before she pronounced her role as a Townie.....I rest my case your honor...
Click to expand...


Even if I am town reading someone has nothing to do with me. It's called town reading a person. Hello? You can scum read a person also. You want me labelled as scum because I am voting you.


----------



## Shaitra

Sam, so you are advocating no lynching for most of the game?  That would definitely present some problems for our scum teams.  Since they can't NK each other, they have to have lynches to take out their scum opponents.  How does town best use this tidbit to our advantage?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Shaitra said:


> Sam, so you are advocating no lynching for most of the game?  That would definitely present some problems for our scum teams.  Since they can't NK each other, they have to have lynches to take out their scum opponents.  How does town best use this tidbit to our advantage?



Interesting thought here. We'll never get scum but they'll never get each other without a lynch. 

Seems like a stale-mate situation with townies still being killed by scum at night. Not sure what to think of this because scum can't win with just town dead but town can't win without scum dead. 

Broken set-up? No offense Wake.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

That's where the abilities come into play. If any of you have investigative abilities and can use them, then do so! Also, if any of you are in neighborhoods, figure out who you can and can't trust in there. As town, we must be a little more trusting with each other in this game.


----------



## tn5421

Grandma said:


> Gah, I wish someone would come in here and do something scummy.



#yolo #swag #2012



FA_Q2 said:


> Sure but that is not really relevant because a no lynch results in the exact same scenario just with a worse town to scum ratio the next day.   It is really scummy to me when anyone starts hinting at no lynches.   Sameech has done this before though so I am not so sure that it is a scummy tell from him.   This time it is coming out awfully early though - something not very characteristic of him.   Moonglow is still the best scum selection right now but there is a lot of time left.   Not enough things have been said by everyone yet for any real reads.



No lynch is acceptable some of the time.



sameech said:


> Says the Grandma who tries to pass store-bought Keebler cookies off as home-made.
> 
> Too boring in here and now it is sprinkling outside which messes up my plans for the day.
> 
> For those pondering why I have considered No lynch as an option it should be obvious:
> 
> 12-4 Day 1
> 9-4 Day 2
> 6-4 day 3
> 3-4 We lost
> 
> Our history of getting scum early is not great so I don't really like that the game is on hyperdrive against us with so little information to go on and the possible numbers above.  Not lynching on one of Day 1-3 might give us an extra day if scum is successful in not hitting each other or the same target at night.  We have the least information on day 1 ergo....
> 
> But, if you are all intent on rolling the dice, then that is fine too.  It was just an idea for discussion.  I'll go sit quietly in the corner with all the other wallflowers.



If we haven't mo-capped at least one scum AND the maximum number of mafiakills have happened then we should no-lynch on day 3.



Shaitra said:


> Sam, so you are advocating no lynching for most of the game?  That would definitely present some problems for our scum teams.  Since they can't NK each other, they have to have lynches to take out their scum opponents.  How does town best use this tidbit to our advantage?



No-lynching should not be done often.  See my above quote.



Wolfsister77 said:


> Interesting thought here. We'll never get scum but they'll never get each other without a lynch.
> 
> Seems like a stale-mate situation with townies still being killed by scum at night. Not sure what to think of this because scum can't win with just town dead but town can't win without scum dead.
> 
> Broken set-up? No offense Wake.



Setup isn't broken.  We definitely have a chance to kill us some scum.


----------



## Avatar4321

that would create an interesting scenario wolf. But wouldn't it be contrary to our win conditions to just let the scum kill us to stalemate them?


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> And am suspicious of House now because when I was scum, and the first time SR scumread me, I went and hid.



Psst... I have a job.


----------



## Avatar4321

i agree with tn. I think we can beat the scum this game. We need to just play wisely


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> that would create an interesting scenario wolf. But wouldn't it be contrary to our win conditions to just let the scum kill us to stalemate them?



Probably which is why I was thinking this out loud to see what everyone thought about it. It could result in a draw where no one wins, which isn't ideal.


----------



## sameech

Shaitra said:


> Sam, so you are advocating no lynching for most of the game?  That would definitely present some problems for our scum teams.  Since they can't NK each other, they have to have lynches to take out their scum opponents.  How does town best use this tidbit to our advantage?



I am not advocating for anything, certainly not no-lynching days in a row.  I am just contemplating possibilities that we should be open to discussing.  If I were to advocate for something, it would probably be policy lynching one of the non-contributing players.  We don't have a lot of room for non-participation with these potential 3 death days.  People need to stop sitting in the corner with their noses in the air in this set up like they do in other games expecting others to deliver into them information for their consideration IMO.


----------



## Wake

*I may cancel the idea of opposing Mafia teams not being able to kill one another.

If so, will test it at the main site first, and if results are good I'll implement it in a later game.*


----------



## FA_Q2

sameech said:


> Says the Grandma who tries to pass store-bought Keebler cookies off as home-made.
> 
> Too boring in here and now it is sprinkling outside which messes up my plans for the day.
> 
> For those pondering why I have considered No lynch as an option it should be obvious:
> 
> 12-4 Day 1
> 9-4 Day 2
> 6-4 day 3
> 3-4 We lost
> 
> Our history of getting scum early is not great so I don't really like that the game is on hyperdrive against us with so little information to go on and the possible numbers above.  Not lynching on one of Day 1-3 might give us an extra day if scum is successful in not hitting each other or the same target at night.  We have the least information on day 1 ergo....
> 
> But, if you are all intent on rolling the dice, then that is fine too.  It was just an idea for discussion.  I'll go sit quietly in the corner with all the other wallflowers.


I don't think it is 12-4.  I believe that it is 12-2-2.  I don't have the scum win condition BUT I really would not see the point if scum was unified in winning but in separate teams - that would not make any sence.  As a side note - that means that town is actually vital to scums win condition because they do not posses the ability to kill each other.  Basically, your little chart is entirely meaningless.  Not only are the chances of scum hitting town every single time virtually nonexistent, they also cannot simply kill town off - they need them to vote the other side off.  That and at no time should we ever no lynch unless the circumstances are correct and those circumstances will never be present on day 1.


----------



## FA_Q2

tn5421 said:


> No lynch is acceptable some of the time.


Sam is talking about it now when it is not acceptable AND distracting.


----------



## FA_Q2

House said:


> Psst... I have a job.


Yes you do - hunting scum 
Until they are rooted out you are not allowed to move your ass off the seat in front of your computer 











(just kidding house if you didn't get the sarcasm trough the screen )


----------



## House

Since I'm getting tossed under the bus by Wolf yet again (screw scum verbiage, I've been using that phrase for decades), allow me to point out that, as a truck driver, I'm seldom in the same time zone for more than a few hours.

As such, there are times when it may be impossible for me to get online between driving, sleeping, and being in dead zones.

Now... feel free to continue demonizing me.


Edit to add: Pickup Truck Drivers | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum (lest I be called a liar... Wolf seems like she's out to get me for no reason)


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Since I'm getting tossed under the bus by Wolf yet again (screw scum verbiage, I've been using that phrase for decades), allow me to point out that, as a truck driver, I'm seldom in the same time zone for more than a few hours.
> 
> As such, there are times when it may be impossible for me to get online between driving, sleeping, and being in dead zones.
> 
> Now... feel free to continue demonizing me.
> 
> 
> Edit to add: Pickup Truck Drivers | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum (lest I be called a liar... Wolf seems like she's out to get me for no reason)



I'm not out to get you for no reason. This is my town play. You just aren't used to it.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since I'm getting tossed under the bus by Wolf yet again (screw scum verbiage, I've been using that phrase for decades), allow me to point out that, as a truck driver, I'm seldom in the same time zone for more than a few hours.
> 
> As such, there are times when it may be impossible for me to get online between driving, sleeping, and being in dead zones.
> 
> Now... feel free to continue demonizing me.
> 
> 
> Edit to add: Pickup Truck Drivers | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum (lest I be called a liar... Wolf seems like she's out to get me for no reason)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not out to get you for no reason. This is my town play. You just aren't used to it.
Click to expand...


You sure seem compelled to point out that this is your "town play" every chance you get.

Me thinks she doth protest too much.


----------



## House

If what I've read is right, and scum can't kill scum, it'd make sense for you to duplicate your town play as scum because scum has to rely on town to lynch their opposing scum team.

So your insistence of this being your town play only makes me more suspicious of you.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Go look at my scum play. It's markedly different. There's no way I could pull this off as scum.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since I'm getting tossed under the bus by Wolf yet again (screw scum verbiage, I've been using that phrase for decades), allow me to point out that, as a truck driver, I'm seldom in the same time zone for more than a few hours.
> 
> As such, there are times when it may be impossible for me to get online between driving, sleeping, and being in dead zones.
> 
> Now... feel free to continue demonizing me.
> 
> 
> Edit to add: Pickup Truck Drivers | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum (lest I be called a liar... Wolf seems like she's out to get me for no reason)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not out to get you for no reason. This is my town play. You just aren't used to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sure seem compelled to point out that this is your "town play" every chance you get.
> 
> Me thinks she doth protest too much.
Click to expand...


How would you know otherwise?


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since I'm getting tossed under the bus by Wolf yet again (screw scum verbiage, I've been using that phrase for decades), allow me to point out that, as a truck driver, I'm seldom in the same time zone for more than a few hours.
> 
> As such, there are times when it may be impossible for me to get online between driving, sleeping, and being in dead zones.
> 
> Now... feel free to continue demonizing me.
> 
> 
> Edit to add: Pickup Truck Drivers | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum (lest I be called a liar... Wolf seems like she's out to get me for no reason)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not out to get you for no reason. This is my town play. You just aren't used to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sure seem compelled to point out that this is your "town play" every chance you get.
> 
> Me thinks she doth protest too much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How would you know otherwise?
Click to expand...


From the other posts you've made saying as much?


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> Go look at my scum play. It's markedly different. There's no way I could pull this off as scum.



And as I've pointed out...



House said:


> If what I've read is right, and scum can't kill scum, *it'd make sense for you to duplicate your town play as scum because scum has to rely on town to lynch their opposing scum team*.
> 
> So your insistence of this being your town play only makes me more suspicious of you.


----------



## FA_Q2

sameech said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam, so you are advocating no lynching for most of the game?  That would definitely present some problems for our scum teams.  Since they can't NK each other, they have to have lynches to take out their scum opponents.  How does town best use this tidbit to our advantage?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not advocating for anything, certainly not no-lynching days in a row.  I am just contemplating possibilities that we should be open to discussing.  If I were to advocate for something, it would probably be policy lynching one of the non-contributing players.  We don't have a lot of room for non-participation with these potential 3 death days.  People need to stop sitting in the corner with their noses in the air in this set up like they do in other games expecting others to deliver into them information for their consideration IMO.
Click to expand...

With that, 

Where the hell is bob - he has made 3 posts I think and one was a quote with nothing else, another simple confirmation and the third (and only real post) included absolutely nothing of value with one single sentence....

@BobPlumb 

Speak up man or you are simply going to be lynched.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since I'm getting tossed under the bus by Wolf yet again (screw scum verbiage, I've been using that phrase for decades), allow me to point out that, as a truck driver, I'm seldom in the same time zone for more than a few hours.
> 
> As such, there are times when it may be impossible for me to get online between driving, sleeping, and being in dead zones.
> 
> Now... feel free to continue demonizing me.
> 
> 
> Edit to add: Pickup Truck Drivers | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum (lest I be called a liar... Wolf seems like she's out to get me for no reason)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not out to get you for no reason. This is my town play. You just aren't used to it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sure seem compelled to point out that this is your "town play" every chance you get.
> 
> Me thinks she doth protest too much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How would you know otherwise?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From the other posts you've made saying as much?
Click to expand...


You are irritated with me and saying so. I'm telling you why I'm being this way. I'm not concerned with being polite in a mafia game.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go look at my scum play. It's markedly different. There's no way I could pull this off as scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as I've pointed out...
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> If what I've read is right, and scum can't kill scum, *it'd make sense for you to duplicate your town play as scum because scum has to rely on town to lynch their opposing scum team*.
> 
> So your insistence of this being your town play only makes me more suspicious of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Tell me why you think I'm scum. Because I'm drawing attention to myself? LOL


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go look at my scum play. It's markedly different. There's no way I could pull this off as scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as I've pointed out...
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> If what I've read is right, and scum can't kill scum, *it'd make sense for you to duplicate your town play as scum because scum has to rely on town to lynch their opposing scum team*.
> 
> So your insistence of this being your town play only makes me more suspicious of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me why you think I'm scum. Because I'm drawing attention to myself? LOL
Click to expand...


Hiding in plain sight.  It's a sound tactic.


----------



## FA_Q2

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go look at my scum play. It's markedly different. There's no way I could pull this off as scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as I've pointed out...
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> If what I've read is right, and scum can't kill scum, *it'd make sense for you to duplicate your town play as scum because scum has to rely on town to lynch their opposing scum team*.
> 
> So your insistence of this being your town play only makes me more suspicious of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me why you think I'm scum. Because I'm drawing attention to myself? LOL
Click to expand...

It is rather suspicious that you keep referring to the fact you are town.

I don't think I stated more than a few times that I was town in game 3.  Grandma as well.  BOTH of us stated it all the time in game 4.  Guess what our alignments were then....

Things that make you go hmmmm.

Of course, everyone is different.  Mertex likes to say she is town all the time and is usually telling the truth.


----------



## sameech

FA_Q2 said:


> tn5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No lynch is acceptable some of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> Sam is talking about it now when it is not acceptable AND distracting.
Click to expand...


Your strong reaction to the mere idea that town play smartly by giving up a shot in the dark to have an extra day when we will be more informed to hit scum is noted.   Your thinking town sharing their thought processes is also noted.  That you think it is only acceptable to plan ahead once town has no choice is also noted.  That you felt a need to point out that it is 12-2-2 shows that you really are not town.  Town wins by killing scum.  It doesn't matter if it is 12-4, 12-2-2, 12-3-1, or 12-1-1-1-1.

*VOTE:  FA_Q2*


----------



## FA_Q2

sameech said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tn5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No lynch is acceptable some of the time.
> 
> 
> 
> Sam is talking about it now when it is not acceptable AND distracting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your strong reaction to the mere idea that town play smartly by giving up a shot in the dark to have an extra day when we will be more informed to hit scum is noted.   Your thinking town sharing their thought processes is also noted.  That you think it is only acceptable to plan ahead once town has no choice is also noted.  That you felt a need to point out that it is 12-2-2 shows that you really are not town.  Town wins by killing scum.  It doesn't matter if it is 12-4, 12-2-2, 12-3-1, or 12-1-1-1-1.
> 
> *VOTE:  FA_Q2*
Click to expand...

You are not advocating town play smartly Sam.  Talking about no lynching on day one is idiotic and distracting.  Go ahead though - not one poster here is going to fall for that tripe.


----------



## Moonglow

House said:


> Since I'm getting tossed under the bus by Wolf yet again (screw scum verbiage, I've been using that phrase for decades), allow me to point out that, as a truck driver, I'm seldom in the same time zone for more than a few hours.
> 
> As such, there are times when it may be impossible for me to get online between driving, sleeping, and being in dead zones.
> 
> Now... feel free to continue demonizing me.
> 
> 
> Edit to add: Pickup Truck Drivers | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum (lest I be called a liar... Wolf seems like she's out to get me for no reason)



Don't feel alone... .


----------



## House

Moonglow said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since I'm getting tossed under the bus by Wolf yet again (screw scum verbiage, I've been using that phrase for decades), allow me to point out that, as a truck driver, I'm seldom in the same time zone for more than a few hours.
> 
> As such, there are times when it may be impossible for me to get online between driving, sleeping, and being in dead zones.
> 
> Now... feel free to continue demonizing me.
> 
> 
> Edit to add: Pickup Truck Drivers | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum (lest I be called a liar... Wolf seems like she's out to get me for no reason)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't feel alone... .
Click to expand...


Dammit Moon, now she's going to say we're in collusion.


----------



## Moonglow

FA_Q2 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go look at my scum play. It's markedly different. There's no way I could pull this off as scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And as I've pointed out...
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> If what I've read is right, and scum can't kill scum, *it'd make sense for you to duplicate your town play as scum because scum has to rely on town to lynch their opposing scum team*.
> 
> So your insistence of this being your town play only makes me more suspicious of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell me why you think I'm scum. Because I'm drawing attention to myself? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is rather suspicious that you keep referring to the fact you are town.
> 
> I don't think I stated more than a few times that I was town in game 3.  Grandma as well.  BOTH of us stated it all the time in game 4.  Guess what our alignments were then....
> 
> Things that make you go hmmmm.
> 
> Of course, everyone is different.  Mertex likes to say she is town all the time and is usually telling the truth.
Click to expand...


I  notice she wavered on her asseveration as such...without knowing it...


----------



## Moonglow

House said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since I'm getting tossed under the bus by Wolf yet again (screw scum verbiage, I've been using that phrase for decades), allow me to point out that, as a truck driver, I'm seldom in the same time zone for more than a few hours.
> 
> As such, there are times when it may be impossible for me to get online between driving, sleeping, and being in dead zones.
> 
> Now... feel free to continue demonizing me.
> 
> 
> Edit to add: Pickup Truck Drivers | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum (lest I be called a liar... Wolf seems like she's out to get me for no reason)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't feel alone... .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dammit Moon, now she's going to say we're in collusion.
Click to expand...



Well we are, we just haven't been assigned a conjugate...


----------



## Avatar4321

Grandma said:


> Gah, I wish someone would come in here and do something scummy.


 
well maybe you learned something from last game. Or someone else did


----------



## Avatar4321

House said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since I'm getting tossed under the bus by Wolf yet again (screw scum verbiage, I've been using that phrase for decades), allow me to point out that, as a truck driver, I'm seldom in the same time zone for more than a few hours.
> 
> As such, there are times when it may be impossible for me to get online between driving, sleeping, and being in dead zones.
> 
> Now... feel free to continue demonizing me.
> 
> 
> Edit to add: Pickup Truck Drivers | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum (lest I be called a liar... Wolf seems like she's out to get me for no reason)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't feel alone... .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dammit Moon, now she's going to say we're in collusion.
Click to expand...

 
are you?


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Avatar4321 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since I'm getting tossed under the bus by Wolf yet again (screw scum verbiage, I've been using that phrase for decades), allow me to point out that, as a truck driver, I'm seldom in the same time zone for more than a few hours.
> 
> As such, there are times when it may be impossible for me to get online between driving, sleeping, and being in dead zones.
> 
> Now... feel free to continue demonizing me.
> 
> 
> Edit to add: Pickup Truck Drivers | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum (lest I be called a liar... Wolf seems like she's out to get me for no reason)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't feel alone... .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dammit Moon, now she's going to say we're in collusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are you?
Click to expand...



lol


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Have we had another vote count yet, BTW?


----------



## Avatar4321

well voting for Rosie didn't get the reaction I was expecting. I was expecting Rosie as a fighter not a lover lol


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since I'm getting tossed under the bus by Wolf yet again (screw scum verbiage, I've been using that phrase for decades), allow me to point out that, as a truck driver, I'm seldom in the same time zone for more than a few hours.
> 
> As such, there are times when it may be impossible for me to get online between driving, sleeping, and being in dead zones.
> 
> Now... feel free to continue demonizing me.
> 
> 
> Edit to add: Pickup Truck Drivers | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum (lest I be called a liar... Wolf seems like she's out to get me for no reason)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't feel alone... .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dammit Moon, now she's going to say we're in collusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> are you?
Click to expand...


My question exactly.


----------



## Avatar4321

house,

part of this game is to ask questions, probe one another and annoy one another to get reactions hoping the scum will slip up. When you get defensive like that it starts making some of us think you are hiding something.


----------



## Avatar4321

for example. Last game aye was always getting completely offended that I would accuse her of being scum. Made me think she was suspicious. Of course, I was killed before I could do anything about it.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Finally, Someone gets why I'm acting this way. It's reaction testing like I keep saying, although constantly saying that kind of lessens the effectiveness of it.

And saying I'm town is because I am. I didn't say that as scum until the very end when I was going down anyway and trying to stall my lynch and draw attention away from my partners by bringing it to me. Before that, I had no reason to say I was town if nobody thought otherwise.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Avatar4321 said:


> for example. Last game aye was always getting completely offended that I would accuse her of being scum. Made me think she was suspicious. Of course, I was killed before I could do anything about it.



And this game, I could care less if anyone calls me that.


----------



## Avatar4321

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> for example. Last game aye was always getting completely offended that I would accuse her of being scum. Made me think she was suspicious. Of course, I was killed before I could do anything about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this game, I could care less if anyone calls me that.
Click to expand...


I'm not sure you aren't scum this game too, but I am getting a townish vibe so far.


----------



## RosieS

I know how difficult it is to maintain your sense of humor when you are Scum. For that reason, here's some Town:

Sgt_Gath

Aye

Avatar

Grandma

That's it for now.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## sameech

RosieS said:


> I know how difficult it is to maintain your sense of humor when you are Scum. For that reason, here's some Town:
> 
> Sgt_Gath
> 
> Aye
> 
> Avatar
> 
> Grandma
> 
> That's it for now.
> 
> Regards from Rosie



Grandma has a sense of humor?  I will need to see a link for you to prove that allegation is true (she is kind of mean so I stay off her lawn)


----------



## Avatar4321

sameech said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know how difficult it is to maintain your sense of humor when you are Scum. For that reason, here's some Town:
> 
> Sgt_Gath
> 
> Aye
> 
> Avatar
> 
> Grandma
> 
> That's it for now.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma has a sense of humor?  I will need to see a link for you to prove that allegation is true (she is kind of mean so I stay off her lawn)
Click to expand...

 
trying to get on rosies town list eh?


----------



## sameech

Avatar4321 said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know how difficult it is to maintain your sense of humor when you are Scum. For that reason, here's some Town:
> 
> Sgt_Gath
> 
> Aye
> 
> Avatar
> 
> Grandma
> 
> That's it for now.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma has a sense of humor?  I will need to see a link for you to prove that allegation is true (she is kind of mean so I stay off her lawn)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> trying to get on rosies town list eh?
Click to expand...


Rosie scares me more than Grandma.  I must not be alone since scum always kill her quick.  I wouldn't want to be on her friends or her enemies list.  I always envision her as a biker chick, so.....she is probably a Sunday School Teacher


----------



## Wake

bump


----------



## Wake

*
Vote Count 1.3*​
*Moonglow (2):* _tn5421, Wolfsister77_
*Avatar4321 (1): *_Sgt_Gath_
*House (1): *_CafeAuLait_
*CafeAuLait (1): *_House_
*Sgt_Gath (1): *_AyeCantSeeYou_
*tn5421 (1): *_Moonglow_
*RosieS (1): *_Avatar4321_
*FA_Q2 (1):*_ Sameech
_
*Not Voting (7): *_Rosie, Mertex, BobPlumb, FA_Q2, MeBelle60, Grandma, Shaitra_

*With 16 alive, it takes 9 to lynch!
Deadline is 8/26/14, @1pm central.*

*1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5*​


----------



## Avatar4321

looking at the new VC gives me a few questions.

cafe, why house? House, why cafe?

aye why sgt?

moonglow why TN?

Sam can you yell me alittle more of your reasoning about your vote for FA?


----------



## RosieS

Ok, Sam, your biker chick comment got you on my town list.

I was fierce. Managing 40 fourth graders is not for the faint of heart.

Perhaps I need to add a small seat for Hubs to the back of my powerchair? He would like that.

Grandma can show you her sense of humor herself. She has regained it for Game 5.

Looking for some humor from:

Moonie

Mertex

Wolfie

FA_Q2

And @Shaitra  who is MIA.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## sameech

RosieS said:


> Ok, Sam, your biker chick comment got you on my town list.
> 
> I was fierce. Managing 40 fourth graders is not for the faint of heart.
> 
> Perhaps I need to add a small seat for Hubs to the back of my powerchair? He would like that.
> 
> Grandma can show you her sense of humor herself. She has regained it for Game 5.
> 
> Looking for some humor from:
> 
> Moonie
> 
> Mertex
> 
> Wolfie
> 
> FA_Q2
> 
> And @Shaitra  who is MIA.
> 
> Regards from Rosie



40--JFC your school system needs to do something about the size of your classrooms.  That is insane (and yes I know, off topic, but 40 is just too pathetic not to note)


----------



## sameech

Avatar4321 said:


> looking at the new VC gives me a few questions.
> 
> cafe, why house? House, why cafe?
> 
> aye why sgt?
> 
> moonglow why TN?
> 
> Sam can you yell me alittle more of your reasoning about your vote for FA?



I will this evening.  Just had someone stop off unexpectedly.....


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Avatar4321 said:


> looking at the new VC gives me a few questions.
> 
> cafe, why house? House, why cafe?
> 
> aye why sgt?
> 
> moonglow why TN?
> 
> Sam can you yell me alittle more of your reasoning about your vote for FA?



It is purely RVS. I was hoping it'd get him to talk more, but so far nada.


----------



## Wolfsister77

RosieS said:


> Ok, Sam, your biker chick comment got you on my town list.
> 
> I was fierce. Managing 40 fourth graders is not for the faint of heart.
> 
> Perhaps I need to add a small seat for Hubs to the back of my powerchair? He would like that.
> 
> Grandma can show you her sense of humor herself. She has regained it for Game 5.
> 
> Looking for some humor from:
> 
> Moonie
> 
> Mertex
> 
> Wolfie
> 
> FA_Q2
> 
> And @Shaitra  who is MIA.
> 
> Regards from Rosie


 
You are not playing your regular town game. You are being too friendly.


----------



## House

Avatar4321 said:


> house,
> 
> part of this game is to ask questions, probe one another and annoy one another to get reactions hoping the scum will slip up. When you get defensive like that it starts making some of us think you are hiding something.



Oh yes... the fact I drive a truck for a living is TOP SECRET.

Don't tell nobody!


----------



## RosieS

Wolfsister77 said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, Sam, your biker chick comment got you on my town list.
> 
> I was fierce. Managing 40 fourth graders is not for the faint of heart.
> 
> Perhaps I need to add a small seat for Hubs to the back of my powerchair? He would like that.
> 
> Grandma can show you her sense of humor herself. She has regained it for Game 5.
> 
> Looking for some humor from:
> 
> Moonie
> 
> Mertex
> 
> Wolfie
> 
> FA_Q2
> 
> And @Shaitra  who is MIA.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are not playing your regular town game. You are being too friendly.
Click to expand...


And you are only one notch down from Grandma's belligerence in Game 4.

You are suspect.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Wolfsister77

RosieS said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, Sam, your biker chick comment got you on my town list.
> 
> I was fierce. Managing 40 fourth graders is not for the faint of heart.
> 
> Perhaps I need to add a small seat for Hubs to the back of my powerchair? He would like that.
> 
> Grandma can show you her sense of humor herself. She has regained it for Game 5.
> 
> Looking for some humor from:
> 
> Moonie
> 
> Mertex
> 
> Wolfie
> 
> FA_Q2
> 
> And @Shaitra  who is MIA.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are not playing your regular town game. You are being too friendly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you are only one notch down from Grandma's belligerence in Game 4.
> 
> You are suspect.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


I don't give a shit. Joking is fine once in awhile or like we all did before the game or in the dead zone or after the game. Filling up the game with fluff distracts from the game. You are usually quite bitchy in these games as town so your are suspect to me now.


----------



## House

Avatar4321 said:


> house,
> 
> part of this game is to ask questions, probe one another and annoy one another to get reactions hoping the scum will slip up. When you get defensive like that it starts making some of us think you are hiding something.



Questions, I get... but when I'm called scum not once, but twice right out the gate with no justifiable reason... seems to me like Wolf is just trying to take out the new guy because I'm an easy mark.

Seems kinda scummy to me.


----------



## RosieS

House said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> house,
> 
> part of this game is to ask questions, probe one another and annoy one another to get reactions hoping the scum will slip up. When you get defensive like that it starts making some of us think you are hiding something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Questions, I get... but when I'm called scum not once, but twice right out the gate with no justifiable reason... seems to me like Wolf is just trying to take out the new guy because I'm an easy mark.
> 
> Seems kinda scummy to me.
Click to expand...


Like I said - belligerent. She is bellicose, even.

*Vote: Wolfsister77
*
Regards from Rosie


----------



## RosieS

Put an L in that vote. LOL

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Shaitra

RosieS said:


> Ok, Sam, your biker chick comment got you on my town list.
> 
> I was fierce. Managing 40 fourth graders is not for the faint of heart.
> 
> Perhaps I need to add a small seat for Hubs to the back of my powerchair? He would like that.
> 
> Grandma can show you her sense of humor herself. She has regained it for Game 5.
> 
> Looking for some humor from:
> 
> Moonie
> 
> Mertex
> 
> Wolfie
> 
> FA_Q2
> 
> And @Shaitra  who is MIA.
> 
> Regards from Rosie



I'm not MIA.  I've posted a couple of times today already.  Hmm, not reading the thread?


----------



## House

Suppose I should get around to updating my vote.

*Vote: Wolfsister77*


----------



## House

Avatar4321 said:


> looking at the new VC gives me a few questions.
> 
> cafe, why house? House, why cafe?



That was a joke from page 5. - Official USMB Mafia Game #5: A Game of Fire and Ice | Page 5 | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Wolfsister77

*Vote: House*

He's scum.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

*unvote*


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> *Vote: House*
> 
> He's scum.



3 times, and each with less justification than the last.

Cemented my opinion of you.


----------



## Wolfsister77

FoS: Rosie


----------



## House

House said:


> Questions, I get... but when I'm called scum not once, but twice right out the gate with no justifiable reason... *seems to me like Wolf is just trying to take out the new guy because I'm an easy mark*.
> 
> Seems kinda scummy to me.





Wolfsister77 said:


> *Vote: House*
> 
> He's scum.



Oh look, I'm prophetic.


----------



## Wolfsister77

LOL-Being the new guy does not mean you can't be scum House. Rosie knows better. Voting people off for stupid reasons is why town loses every game. I am not Grandma so comparing me to her is lame. I don't push people I think are town but I will push those I don't know or who I suspect.

House vote was opportunistic. He was waiting for the right time. I have other reasons to suspect him.

Have fun with this and go ahead and lynch me for dumb reasons and lose another one town. 

LOL-this game is ridiculous at this site.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> Voting people off for stupid reasons is why town loses every game



And yet, you have provided stupid reasons (and even called yourself stupid for them!) for going after me... yet here you are, at it again.

This statement makes it sound like you want town to lose, considering your behavior.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Voting people off for stupid reasons is why town loses every game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have provided stupid reasons (and even called yourself stupid for them!) for going after me... yet here you are, at it again.
> 
> This statement makes it sound like you want town to lose, considering your behavior.
Click to expand...


No, My behavior is because I want town to win. We are never going to catch scum sitting around. You jumped on the vote right after Rosie to give yourself cover for a mislynch vote.

Go ahead. Have fun with it. Let's see what happens.


----------



## BobPlumb

*Vote:  Bobplumb because he is an asshole.*


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Voting people off for stupid reasons is why town loses every game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have provided stupid reasons (and even called yourself stupid for them!) for going after me... yet here you are, at it again.
> 
> This statement makes it sound like you want town to lose, considering your behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, My behavior is because I want town to win. We are never going to catch scum sitting around. You jumped on the vote right after Rosie to give yourself cover for a mislynch vote.
> 
> Go ahead. Have fun with it. Let's see what happens.
Click to expand...


If I was scum, I wouldn't go after the person accusing me of it. Tit for tat votes don't seem like they'd particularly work in MY favor, being the new guy and all. 

No, I changed my vote because Cafe was never a serious vote to begin with, and you earned the honor.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Voting people off for stupid reasons is why town loses every game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have provided stupid reasons (and even called yourself stupid for them!) for going after me... yet here you are, at it again.
> 
> This statement makes it sound like you want town to lose, considering your behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, My behavior is because I want town to win. We are never going to catch scum sitting around. You jumped on the vote right after Rosie to give yourself cover for a mislynch vote.
> 
> Go ahead. Have fun with it. Let's see what happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I was scum, I wouldn't go after the person accusing me of it. Tit for tat votes don't seem like they'd particularly work in MY favor, being the new guy and all.
> 
> No, I changed my vote because Cafe was never a serious vote to begin with, and you earned the honor.
Click to expand...


You retaliated. I get it.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

BobPlumb said:


> *Vote:  Bobplumb because he is an asshole.*



You shouldn't vote for yourself. It goes against your win condition.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Voting people off for stupid reasons is why town loses every game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have provided stupid reasons (and even called yourself stupid for them!) for going after me... yet here you are, at it again.
> 
> This statement makes it sound like you want town to lose, considering your behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, My behavior is because I want town to win. We are never going to catch scum sitting around. You jumped on the vote right after Rosie to give yourself cover for a mislynch vote.
> 
> Go ahead. Have fun with it. Let's see what happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I was scum, I wouldn't go after the person accusing me of it. Tit for tat votes don't seem like they'd particularly work in MY favor, being the new guy and all.
> 
> No, I changed my vote because Cafe was never a serious vote to begin with, and you earned the honor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You retaliated. I get it.
Click to expand...


Kinda the point when you figure out who scum is, isn't it?


----------



## Avatar4321

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Voting people off for stupid reasons is why town loses every game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have provided stupid reasons (and even called yourself stupid for them!) for going after me... yet here you are, at it again.
> 
> This statement makes it sound like you want town to lose, considering your behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, My behavior is because I want town to win. We are never going to catch scum sitting around. You jumped on the vote right after Rosie to give yourself cover for a mislynch vote.
> 
> Go ahead. Have fun with it. Let's see what happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I was scum, I wouldn't go after the person accusing me of it. Tit for tat votes don't seem like they'd particularly work in MY favor, being the new guy and all.
> 
> No, I changed my vote because Cafe was never a serious vote to begin with, and you earned the honor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You retaliated. I get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kinda the point when you figure out who scum is, isn't it?
Click to expand...


wait, are you admitting you are scum???


----------



## MeBelle

CaféAuLait said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> @MeBelle60 we are open for business, come on in. I noted you were lucky 13 again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's on V/LA.
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm L/VA whatever the heck that is... I'm in the air all day on the 19th...will try to check in the 20th/21st.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, okay thanks Aye!
Click to expand...


Checking in...  still traveling. Will try to catch up after the ball game!!!


----------



## Mertex

sameech said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gah, I wish someone would come in here and do something scummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Says the Grandma who tries to pass store-bought Keebler cookies off as home-made.
> 
> Too boring in here and now it is sprinkling outside which messes up my plans for the day.
> 
> For those pondering why I have considered No lynch as an option it should be obvious:
> 
> 12-4 Day 1
> 9-4 Day 2
> 6-4 day 3
> 3-4 We lost
> 
> Our history of getting scum early is not great so I don't really like that the game is on hyperdrive against us with so little information to go on and the possible numbers above.  Not lynching on one of Day 1-3 might give us an extra day if scum is successful in not hitting each other or the same target at night.  We have the least information on day 1 ergo....
> 
> But, if you are all intent on rolling the dice, then that is fine too.  It was just an idea for discussion.  I'll go sit quietly in the corner with all the other wallflowers.
Click to expand...



According to the Game details, if both Mafia camps try to kill the same person, they cancel each other out, so we could end with no Townie being killed any of the nights, because the two Mafias don't talk to each other, they can't coordinate their targets.  I don't know what the probabilities of that would be, but taking into consideration the other roles available for us Townies, we might/could be saving the person they are trying to kill.  I think we ought to just go ahead and proceed with a lynch, hope we get Scum and then depending on the outcome try and figure out our next step.


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> for example. Last game aye was always getting completely offended that I would accuse her of being scum. Made me think she was suspicious. Of course, I was killed before I could do anything about it.



Yep, and Aye in that game,  accused me of looking suspicious because I was acting aggressive, when I hadn't even used a curse word and was only defending myself every time someone claimed I was Scummy, yet she overlooked all the times that Grandma was being aggressive (to you and others) etc., etc., and look who turned out to be Grandma's accomplice.  That's why I was suspicious of tn/wolf.  She was picking up on minutia to accuse so many of us of being Scum, and then tn was coming in and sweeping up after her.


----------



## House

Avatar4321 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Voting people off for stupid reasons is why town loses every game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have provided stupid reasons (and even called yourself stupid for them!) for going after me... yet here you are, at it again.
> 
> This statement makes it sound like you want town to lose, considering your behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, My behavior is because I want town to win. We are never going to catch scum sitting around. You jumped on the vote right after Rosie to give yourself cover for a mislynch vote.
> 
> Go ahead. Have fun with it. Let's see what happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I was scum, I wouldn't go after the person accusing me of it. Tit for tat votes don't seem like they'd particularly work in MY favor, being the new guy and all.
> 
> No, I changed my vote because Cafe was never a serious vote to begin with, and you earned the honor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You retaliated. I get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kinda the point when you figure out who scum is, isn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wait, are you admitting you are scum???
Click to expand...


That'd be odd, considering I'm not.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> for example. Last game aye was always getting completely offended that I would accuse her of being scum. Made me think she was suspicious. Of course, I was killed before I could do anything about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, and Aye in that game,  accused me of looking suspicious because I was acting aggressive, when I hadn't even used a curse word and was only defending myself every time someone claimed I was Scummy, yet she overlooked all the times that Grandma was being aggressive (to you and others) etc., etc., and look who turned out to be Grandma's accomplice.  That's why I was suspicious of tn/wolf.  She was picking up on minutia to accuse so many of us of being Scum, and then tn was coming in and sweeping up after her.
Click to expand...


Nope, Go read it again and you will see why I thought I caught several scum, Wake mentioning the safeclaims, and when I realized I was wrong. TN knew exactly what happened. You harping on this is not going to get you anywhere.


----------



## Mertex

RosieS said:


> Ok, Sam, your biker chick comment got you on my town list.
> 
> I was fierce. Managing 40 fourth graders is not for the faint of heart.
> 
> Perhaps I need to add a small seat for Hubs to the back of my powerchair? He would like that.
> 
> Grandma can show you her sense of humor herself. She has regained it for Game 5.
> 
> Looking for some humor from:
> 
> Moonie
> 
> Mertex
> 
> Wolfie
> 
> FA_Q2
> 
> And @Shaitra  who is MIA.
> 
> Regards from Rosie



You want some humor.......here you go.....


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> for example. Last game aye was always getting completely offended that I would accuse her of being scum. Made me think she was suspicious. Of course, I was killed before I could do anything about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, and Aye in that game,  accused me of looking suspicious because I was acting aggressive, when I hadn't even used a curse word and was only defending myself every time someone claimed I was Scummy, yet she overlooked all the times that Grandma was being aggressive (to you and others) etc., etc., and look who turned out to be Grandma's accomplice.  That's why I was suspicious of tn/wolf.  She was picking up on minutia to accuse so many of us of being Scum, and then tn was coming in and sweeping up after her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, Go read it again and you will see why I thought I caught several scum, Wake mentioning the safeclaims, and when I realized I was wrong. TN knew exactly what happened. You harping on this is not going to get you anywhere.
Click to expand...


I'm sorry, but you are over-reacting, which is what you did in Game 3, so I think you are Scum.

*VOTE:Wolfsister*


----------



## Avatar4321

House said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Voting people off for stupid reasons is why town loses every game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have provided stupid reasons (and even called yourself stupid for them!) for going after me... yet here you are, at it again.
> 
> This statement makes it sound like you want town to lose, considering your behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, My behavior is because I want town to win. We are never going to catch scum sitting around. You jumped on the vote right after Rosie to give yourself cover for a mislynch vote.
> 
> Go ahead. Have fun with it. Let's see what happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I was scum, I wouldn't go after the person accusing me of it. Tit for tat votes don't seem like they'd particularly work in MY favor, being the new guy and all.
> 
> No, I changed my vote because Cafe was never a serious vote to begin with, and you earned the honor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You retaliated. I get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kinda the point when you figure out who scum is, isn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wait, are you admitting you are scum???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That'd be odd, considering I'm not.
Click to expand...


Must have read it wrong. You're calling wolf scum.


----------



## Avatar4321

Mertex said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, Sam, your biker chick comment got you on my town list.
> 
> I was fierce. Managing 40 fourth graders is not for the faint of heart.
> 
> Perhaps I need to add a small seat for Hubs to the back of my powerchair? He would like that.
> 
> Grandma can show you her sense of humor herself. She has regained it for Game 5.
> 
> Looking for some humor from:
> 
> Moonie
> 
> Mertex
> 
> Wolfie
> 
> FA_Q2
> 
> And @Shaitra  who is MIA.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want some humor.......here you go.....
Click to expand...


okay that was funny


----------



## RosieS

Mertex said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, Sam, your biker chick comment got you on my town list.
> 
> I was fierce. Managing 40 fourth graders is not for the faint of heart.
> 
> Perhaps I need to add a small seat for Hubs to the back of my powerchair? He would like that.
> 
> Grandma can show you her sense of humor herself. She has regained it for Game 5.
> 
> Looking for some humor from:
> 
> Moonie
> 
> Mertex
> 
> Wolfie
> 
> FA_Q2
> 
> And @Shaitra  who is MIA.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want some humor.......here you go.....
Click to expand...



LOL  One would almost think that that is a vote for Moonglow.

You is definitely Town, Mertex. 

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Wolfsister77

Great 3 votes. I give up. Continue to lose, town. You


Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> for example. Last game aye was always getting completely offended that I would accuse her of being scum. Made me think she was suspicious. Of course, I was killed before I could do anything about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, and Aye in that game,  accused me of looking suspicious because I was acting aggressive, when I hadn't even used a curse word and was only defending myself every time someone claimed I was Scummy, yet she overlooked all the times that Grandma was being aggressive (to you and others) etc., etc., and look who turned out to be Grandma's accomplice.  That's why I was suspicious of tn/wolf.  She was picking up on minutia to accuse so many of us of being Scum, and then tn was coming in and sweeping up after her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, Go read it again and you will see why I thought I caught several scum, Wake mentioning the safeclaims, and when I realized I was wrong. TN knew exactly what happened. You harping on this is not going to get you anywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but you are over-reacting, which is what you did in Game 3, so I think you are Scum.
> 
> *VOTE:Wolfsister*
Click to expand...


I am not acting anything like game 3. Everyone is voting me for aggressively trying to find scum which is why town loses every time. They vote for the wrong people for the wrong reasons. Avi got this shit game 4 for doing the same thing. 

I'm fine with it. I'm just going to get frustrated and aggravated with town doing this every game and I'm tired of losing and don't want to mess around in a game where no one listens and everyone goes their own way. I'm safe to mislynch. My ability is not critical to the game. 

I have better things to do with my time.


----------



## House

*Unvote
*
Can't picture scum crucifying themselves, and I'd rather not be a part of lynching Town even if it is a suicide call.


----------



## Wake

*
Vote Count 1.4*​
*Wolfsister77 (2):* _Rosie, Mertex_
*House (2): *_CafeAuLait, Wolfsister77_
*Moonglow (1):* _tn5421_
*Avatar4321 (1): *_Sgt_Gath_
*tn5421 (1): *_Moonglow_
*RosieS (1): *_Avatar4321_
*FA_Q2 (1):*_ Sameech_
*BobPlumb (1):*_ BobPlumb
_
*Not Voting (6): *_FA_Q2, MeBelle60, Grandma, Shaitra, AyeCantSeeYou, House_

*With 16 alive, it takes 9 to lynch!
Deadline is 8/26/14, @1pm central.*

*1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5*​


----------



## House

I changed my vote before your post, boss. 

Barely, apparently... but still.


----------



## Wolfsister77

*Vote: Mertex
*
She's not paying attention. Red flag. 

House's reaction to this is fairly town-like. He's not a good vote any more.


----------



## Avatar4321

giving up with three votes?

Come on. I had 5 votes on me multiple times and still almost dodged the lynch. that's half the fun of the game!


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Great 3 votes. I give up. Continue to lose, town. You
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> for example. Last game aye was always getting completely offended that I would accuse her of being scum. Made me think she was suspicious. Of course, I was killed before I could do anything about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, and Aye in that game,  accused me of looking suspicious because I was acting aggressive, when I hadn't even used a curse word and was only defending myself every time someone claimed I was Scummy, yet she overlooked all the times that Grandma was being aggressive (to you and others) etc., etc., and look who turned out to be Grandma's accomplice.  That's why I was suspicious of tn/wolf.  She was picking up on minutia to accuse so many of us of being Scum, and then tn was coming in and sweeping up after her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, Go read it again and you will see why I thought I caught several scum, Wake mentioning the safeclaims, and when I realized I was wrong. TN knew exactly what happened. You harping on this is not going to get you anywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but you are over-reacting, which is what you did in Game 3, so I think you are Scum.
> 
> *VOTE:Wolfsister*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not acting anything like game 3. Everyone is voting me for aggressively trying to find scum which is why town loses every time. *They vote for the wrong people for the wrong reasons.* Avi got this shit game 4 for doing the same thing.
> 
> I'm fine with it. I'm just going to get frustrated and aggravated with town doing this every game and I'm tired of losing and don't want to mess around in a game where no one listens and everyone goes their own way. I'm safe to mislynch. My ability is not critical to the game.
> 
> I have better things to do with my time.
Click to expand...


I hate to break it to you, but Day 1, we have no idea who is Scum.   You claim that you are aggressively trying to find scum, but you are doing the very same thing you are accusing others of doing.  Nobody knows if they are voting for Town or Scum, unless you have ESP, your guess is as good as mine.

There are some who are not saying much and maybe not at all.  They need to come in and try and interact, otherwise I will change my vote to one of them.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> giving up with three votes?
> 
> Come on. I had 5 votes on me multiple times and still almost dodged the lynch. that's half the fun of the game!



I want more votes. 3 isn't enough. I'm not going to be happy until I have 7 or 8, LOL.


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> giving up with three votes?
> 
> Come on. I had 5 votes on me multiple times and still almost dodged the lynch. that's half the fun of the game!




That looks like an OMGUS vote.


----------



## House

Mertex said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> giving up with three votes?
> 
> Come on. I had 5 votes on me multiple times and still almost dodged the lynch. that's half the fun of the game!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like an *OMGUS vote*.
Click to expand...


dafuq?


----------



## Avatar4321

Mertex said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> giving up with three votes?
> 
> Come on. I had 5 votes on me multiple times and still almost dodged the lynch. that's half the fun of the game!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like an OMGUS vote.
Click to expand...

weird. I didn't even vote


----------



## sameech

Avatar4321 said:


> looking at the new VC gives me a few questions.
> 
> .....
> 
> Sam can you yell me alittle more of your reasoning about your vote for FA?



Ok.

I find a lack of consistency in what FA says.  Defends Cafe in one post and then finds cafe scummy a few posts later.  States that Moonglow revealed there are neighborhoods citing a post in which MG was speaking hypothetically.  Knows that scum can't kill each other and then states that town is innocent bystanders as they hunt each other down. Knows that it is critical town must kill scum but only criticizes what other people post with the 1 exception of calling for Bob to post.  Thinks that knowing there are two scum teams is relevant but that basic worst case scenerio math isn't.  Thinks discussing it is a distraction when as far as I am concerned, not only did it get Shaitra talking it gave me the first read I have ever had on her in now this the third game.  Bending over backwards to point out there was no access to the scum thread in a post mostly about scum playing conditions, offering nothing constructive, trying to keep people from discussing things, and general inconsistency from someone who knows how important it is we strike first just feels very, very scummy to me.

On a sidenote, kudos to Shaitra for bringing the town playing for a stalemate to the discussion.  I was just doing doomsday math and you found a way to turn that into an interesting idea I had not even seen.  It wouldn't work because of the human element, but I seem to recall reading once a few years back about dealing for stalemates on the last day in 3 faction games just to keep a crap player/faction from winning.


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> giving up with three votes?
> 
> Come on. I had 5 votes on me multiple times and still almost dodged the lynch. that's half the fun of the game!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like an OMGUS vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> weird. I didn't even vote
Click to expand...


I was referring to Wolf's vote for me, that you commented on.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> giving up with three votes?
> 
> Come on. I had 5 votes on me multiple times and still almost dodged the lynch. that's half the fun of the game!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like an *OMGUS vote*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dafuq?
Click to expand...


OMGUS-Oh my God, you suck, retaliatory voting. That's what it means. That's not what I ddi


House said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> giving up with three votes?
> 
> Come on. I had 5 votes on me multiple times and still almost dodged the lynch. that's half the fun of the game!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like an *OMGUS vote*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dafuq?
Click to expand...


OMGUS-Oh my God, you suck retaliatory voting. That isn't what it I did but that's what it means.


----------



## Avatar4321

Mertex said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> giving up with three votes?
> 
> Come on. I had 5 votes on me multiple times and still almost dodged the lynch. that's half the fun of the game!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks like an OMGUS vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> weird. I didn't even vote
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was referring to Wolf's vote for me, that you commented on.
Click to expand...


That makes more sense.

and yes it does seem like that.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Why did my post show up twice? New software and me are not getting along, LOL.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> looking at the new VC gives me a few questions.
> 
> cafe, why house? House, why cafe?
> 
> aye why sgt?
> 
> moonglow why TN?
> 
> Sam can you yell me alittle more of your reasoning about your vote for FA?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is purely RVS. I was hoping it'd get him to talk more, but so far nada.
Click to expand...


Who, me?

Eh. I'm sort of new to both Mafia and the board, so I don't know anybody here , or the rules of the game, all that well to just carry on about either endlessly. lol

Rest assured though, I'm checking the thread pretty regularly to see what's going on.


----------



## sameech

Wolfsister77 said:


> Why did my post show up twice? New software and me are not getting along, LOL.



It is quirky.  Sometimes it feels like a post gets moved backwards in a thread to when it was sent.  I am not sure.  In some threads (not this one) it seems like when I hit post I can be a page or 2 back from where it should have landed.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Avatar4321 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Voting people off for stupid reasons is why town loses every game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have provided stupid reasons (and even called yourself stupid for them!) for going after me... yet here you are, at it again.
> 
> This statement makes it sound like you want town to lose, considering your behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, My behavior is because I want town to win. We are never going to catch scum sitting around. You jumped on the vote right after Rosie to give yourself cover for a mislynch vote.
> 
> Go ahead. Have fun with it. Let's see what happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I was scum, I wouldn't go after the person accusing me of it. Tit for tat votes don't seem like they'd particularly work in MY favor, being the new guy and all.
> 
> No, I changed my vote because Cafe was never a serious vote to begin with, and you earned the honor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You retaliated. I get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kinda the point when you figure out who scum is, isn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wait, are you admitting you are scum???
Click to expand...


Ooooo....

I change my vote.

@Wake

*Unvote

Vote: House*


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> Great 3 votes. I give up. Continue to lose, town. You
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> for example. Last game aye was always getting completely offended that I would accuse her of being scum. Made me think she was suspicious. Of course, I was killed before I could do anything about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, and Aye in that game,  accused me of looking suspicious because I was acting aggressive, when I hadn't even used a curse word and was only defending myself every time someone claimed I was Scummy, yet she overlooked all the times that Grandma was being aggressive (to you and others) etc., etc., and look who turned out to be Grandma's accomplice.  That's why I was suspicious of tn/wolf.  She was picking up on minutia to accuse so many of us of being Scum, and then tn was coming in and sweeping up after her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, Go read it again and you will see why I thought I caught several scum, Wake mentioning the safeclaims, and when I realized I was wrong. TN knew exactly what happened. You harping on this is not going to get you anywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but you are over-reacting, which is what you did in Game 3, so I think you are Scum.
> 
> *VOTE:Wolfsister*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not acting anything like game 3. Everyone is voting me for aggressively trying to find scum which is why town loses every time. They vote for the wrong people for the wrong reasons. Avi got this shit game 4 for doing the same thing.
> 
> I'm fine with it. I'm just going to get frustrated and aggravated with town doing this every game and I'm tired of losing and don't want to mess around in a game where no one listens and everyone goes their own way. I'm safe to mislynch. My ability is not critical to the game.
> 
> I have better things to do with my time.
Click to expand...


Wolf

You came out of the gate voting for people for wrong or insignificant reasons IMO. Then you point the finger at the rest of us as if you have not done it. Perhaps you need to ensure your reasons don't seem petty. You were all over me because I said role when it was clear I was speaking about Moon being a townie.

We have always used the word Townie or town as we claim. Wikimafia states:



> A *role* is the specific character *or* ability user a player plays as in a game of Mafia. Roles are at the very least comprised of a role name, any abilities that role may have, and a Win Condition.




I read character role  as being Town or Mafia, then of course there are flavors or abilities as Wiki mafia states.

We are all aggravated at losing, but if you cant see you are doing the same shit you accuse everyone else of then I don't understand.


----------



## House

Sgt_Gath said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Voting people off for stupid reasons is why town loses every game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet, you have provided stupid reasons (and even called yourself stupid for them!) for going after me... yet here you are, at it again.
> 
> This statement makes it sound like you want town to lose, considering your behavior.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, My behavior is because I want town to win. We are never going to catch scum sitting around. You jumped on the vote right after Rosie to give yourself cover for a mislynch vote.
> 
> Go ahead. Have fun with it. Let's see what happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I was scum, I wouldn't go after the person accusing me of it. Tit for tat votes don't seem like they'd particularly work in MY favor, being the new guy and all.
> 
> No, I changed my vote because Cafe was never a serious vote to begin with, and you earned the honor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You retaliated. I get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kinda the point when you figure out who scum is, isn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wait, are you admitting you are scum???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ooooo....
> 
> I change my vote.
> 
> @Wake
> 
> *Unvote
> 
> Vote: House*
Click to expand...


I loled.


----------



## Wolfsister77

sameech said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did my post show up twice? New software and me are not getting along, LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is quirky.  Sometimes it feels like a post gets moved backwards in a thread to when it was sent.  I am not sure.  In some threads (not this one) it seems like when I hit post I can be a page or 2 back from where it should have landed.
Click to expand...


I'm having all kind of problems with it. Kind of frustrating. You make a good case on FA.


----------



## CaféAuLait

My vote on House was a silly RVS vote

* unvote*


----------



## Sgt_Gath

House said:


> I loled.



Lol. There something exciting going on for once. I couldn't pass up on that!


----------



## CaféAuLait

Sgt_Gath said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I loled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. There something exciting going on for once. I couldn't pass up on that!
Click to expand...


Do you have any reads as of yet? I'll post mine in a bit, I have a few whose posting styles have changed dramatically who I think are scum. For now, I get a town reads on Mertex, Grandma and TN


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I loled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. There something exciting going on for once. I couldn't pass up on that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have any reads as of yet? I'll post mine in a bit, I have a few whose posting styles have changed dramatically who I think are scum. For now, I get a town reads on Mertex, Grandma and TN
Click to expand...


How can you have any kind of reading on Grandma?


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I loled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. There something exciting going on for once. I couldn't pass up on that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have any reads as of yet? I'll post mine in a bit, I have a few whose posting styles have changed dramatically who I think are scum. For now, I get a town reads on Mertex, Grandma and TN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can you have any kind of reading on Grandma?
Click to expand...


To me so far she is playing as she has in other games and playing opposite as when she was scum in the last game.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

CaféAuLait said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I loled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. There something exciting going on for once. I couldn't pass up on that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have any reads as of yet? I'll post mine in a bit, I have a few whose posting styles have changed dramatically who I think are scum. For now, I get a town reads on Mertex, Grandma and TN
Click to expand...


I couldn't say, as I haven't seen how they played in any previous games.

I will say that Moon and Wolfie seem to be kind of suspicious though. They're both basically going out of their way to stir up trouble, and Moon's barely present half the time.


----------



## CaféAuLait

@House

Reads are fluid, I may change that read tomorrow. She may do something to raise suspicions, as anyone might.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great 3 votes. I give up. Continue to lose, town. You
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> for example. Last game aye was always getting completely offended that I would accuse her of being scum. Made me think she was suspicious. Of course, I was killed before I could do anything about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, and Aye in that game,  accused me of looking suspicious because I was acting aggressive, when I hadn't even used a curse word and was only defending myself every time someone claimed I was Scummy, yet she overlooked all the times that Grandma was being aggressive (to you and others) etc., etc., and look who turned out to be Grandma's accomplice.  That's why I was suspicious of tn/wolf.  She was picking up on minutia to accuse so many of us of being Scum, and then tn was coming in and sweeping up after her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, Go read it again and you will see why I thought I caught several scum, Wake mentioning the safeclaims, and when I realized I was wrong. TN knew exactly what happened. You harping on this is not going to get you anywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, but you are over-reacting, which is what you did in Game 3, so I think you are Scum.
> 
> *VOTE:Wolfsister*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not acting anything like game 3. Everyone is voting me for aggressively trying to find scum which is why town loses every time. They vote for the wrong people for the wrong reasons. Avi got this shit game 4 for doing the same thing.
> 
> I'm fine with it. I'm just going to get frustrated and aggravated with town doing this every game and I'm tired of losing and don't want to mess around in a game where no one listens and everyone goes their own way. I'm safe to mislynch. My ability is not critical to the game.
> 
> I have better things to do with my time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wolf
> 
> You came out of the gate voting for people for wrong or insignificant reasons IMO. Then you point the finger at the rest of us as if you have not done it. Perhaps you need to ensure your reasons don't seem petty. You were all over me because I said role when it was clear I was speaking about Moon being a townie.
> 
> We have always used the word Townie or town as we claim. Wikimafia states:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A *role* is the specific character *or* ability user a player plays as in a game of Mafia. Roles are at the very least comprised of a role name, any abilities that role may have, and a Win Condition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I read character role  as being Town or Mafia, then of course there are flavors or abilities as Wiki mafia states.
> 
> We are all aggravated at losing, but if you cant see you are doing the same shit you accuse everyone else of then I don't understand.
Click to expand...


I'm not going to act this way the whole game. I don't have the time or energy. I'm just trying to get Day1 going. It's the hardest day to get reactions, discussions, etc.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Sgt_Gath said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I loled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol. There something exciting going on for once. I couldn't pass up on that!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have any reads as of yet? I'll post mine in a bit, I have a few whose posting styles have changed dramatically who I think are scum. For now, I get a town reads on Mertex, Grandma and TN
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I couldn't say, as I haven't seen how they played in any previous games.
> 
> I will say that Moon and Wolfie seem to be kind of suspicious though. They're both basically going out of their way to stir up trouble, and Moon's barely present half the time.
Click to expand...



That is Moonglows MO. He is hardly ever around and when he posts his posts are usually one liners and fluff, no substance. So his posts read differently to me this go round, and I still don't get why he posted his PM, I am still wondering if it is not a ploy. IDK though.


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> @House
> 
> Reads are fluid, I may change that read tomorrow. She may do something to raise suspicions, as anyone might.



I just don't recall seeing anything _to_ read.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Sgt_Gath said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> looking at the new VC gives me a few questions.
> 
> cafe, why house? House, why cafe?
> 
> aye why sgt?
> 
> moonglow why TN?
> 
> Sam can you yell me alittle more of your reasoning about your vote for FA?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is purely RVS. I was hoping it'd get him to talk more, but so far nada.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who, me?
> 
> Eh. I'm sort of new to both Mafia and the board, so I don't know anybody here , or the rules of the game, all that well to just carry on about either endlessly. lol
> 
> Rest assured though, I'm checking the thread pretty regularly to see what's going on.
Click to expand...


Has anything anyone has said so far raise a red flag to you?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Sgt_Gath said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> looking at the new VC gives me a few questions.
> 
> cafe, why house? House, why cafe?
> 
> aye why sgt?
> 
> moonglow why TN?
> 
> Sam can you yell me alittle more of your reasoning about your vote for FA?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is purely RVS. I was hoping it'd get him to talk more, but so far nada.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who, me?
> 
> Eh. I'm sort of new to both Mafia and the board, so I don't know anybody here , or the rules of the game, all that well to just carry on about either endlessly. lol
> 
> Rest assured though, I'm checking the thread pretty regularly to see what's going on.
Click to expand...


Has anything anyone said so far raise a red flag to you?


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> @House
> 
> Reads are fluid, I may change that read tomorrow. She may do something to raise suspicions, as anyone might.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't recall seeing anything _to_ read.
Click to expand...



She's been on the thread.

Meta ( past game talk, play)  can help quite a bit with players. I may be far off, but I will watch.

As far as Wolf, her play seems quite a bit like game 2 when she was town. The issue was in game 3 she purposely started an argument as part of her scum ploy and some people are thinking its reminiscent of game 3. I don't see it yet, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Has anything anyone has said so far raise a red flag to you?



As I told Cafe, Moonglow seems sort of scummy in general, and Wolfie's question was sort of questionable as well.

Rosie was being awfully nice a posts ago as well. I don't know her well enough to say if that's typical or not, however. lol


----------



## Wolfsister77

Sgt_Gath said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Has anything anyone has said so far raise a red flag to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I told Cafe, Moonglow seems sort of scummy in general, and Wolfie's question was sort of questionable as well.
> 
> Rosie was being awfully nice a posts ago as well. I don't know her well enough to say if that's typical or not, however. lol
Click to expand...


LOL on Rosie, You are doing fine and seem like a townie to me.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Wolfsister77 said:


> LOL on Rosie, You are doing fine and seem like a townie to me.



Well, _that's_ good to hear. I was kind of worried I might get lynched.


----------



## House

Sgt_Gath said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL on Rosie, You are doing fine and seem like a townie to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, _that's_ good to hear. I was kind of worried I might get lynched.
Click to expand...


*Scum*!

Dogpile on the _agent_! Dogpile on the _agent_!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

House said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL on Rosie, You are doing fine and seem like a townie to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, _that's_ good to hear. I was kind of worried I might get lynched.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Scum*!
> 
> Dogpile on the _agent_! Dogpile on the _agent_!
Click to expand...


Noooooo!!!! LOL

I'm just glad I'm not using LittleFinger from Game of Thrones as my Avatar like I do on some other forums.

I'd be doomed!


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL on Rosie, You are doing fine and seem like a townie to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, _that's_ good to hear. I was kind of worried I might get lynched.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Scum*!
> 
> Dogpile on the _agent_! Dogpile on the _agent_!
Click to expand...


LOL, Let's get em.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Sgt_Gath said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL on Rosie, You are doing fine and seem like a townie to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, _that's_ good to hear. I was kind of worried I might get lynched.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Scum*!
> 
> Dogpile on the _agent_! Dogpile on the _agent_!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Noooooo!!!! LOL
> 
> I'm just glad I'm not using LittleFinger from Game of Thrones as my Avatar like I do on some other forums.
> 
> I'd be doomed!
Click to expand...


Oh, that would be a policy lynch for sure. LOL


----------



## Wake

*Some members have asked for clarification on the special powers everyone has received. They are denoted by the "
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" in your Role PMs. Like with voting, all you need do is post "Activate: Power's Name." So if your ability is called "Thrashback," and you want to use it now, simply contain the bolded "Activate: Thrashback" in your post. Using the @ function ensures I won't miss it. 

Go ahead and try one of your special abilities, if you want.*


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

If we do, since you told us to try them, do we get them back to use again?


----------



## Wake

*Sans other special abilities' effects, you may activate them once, per the rules.*


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wake said:


> *Some members have asked for clarification on the special powers everyone has received. They are denoted by the "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " in your Role PMs. Like with voting, all you need do is post "Activate: Power's Name." So if your ability is called "Thrashback," and you want to use it now, simply contain the bolded "Activate: Thrashback" in your post. Using the @ function ensures I won't miss it.
> 
> Go ahead and try one of your special abilities, if you want.*





Wake said:


> *Sans other special abilities, you may activate them once, per the rules.*



You tease!!!


----------



## sameech

Wolfsister77 said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did my post show up twice? New software and me are not getting along, LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is quirky.  Sometimes it feels like a post gets moved backwards in a thread to when it was sent.  I am not sure.  In some threads (not this one) it seems like when I hit post I can be a page or 2 back from where it should have landed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm having all kind of problems with it. Kind of frustrating. *You make a good case on FA*.
Click to expand...


Thanks I guess.  I just hope that everybody makes the effort to make their best case for somebody regardless of who it is.  This was kind of the point I was trying to make in Game 3 before that ugly mislynch SR lead.  I think town is best served when everybody finds their own candidate in their own words.  It is one of those synergy/weird group dynamics.  I think town generally fairs better when people are inputing, even if most of us are wrong most of the time.  It makes people less afraid to be wrong, less likely to jump on wagons destined to go off the cliff, and the more inputs to use for analysis for the remainder of town in the home stretch, the better the final few's decisions will be.  I think of it like those team building exercises like a trust fall.  They are silly, but yet, they do kind of work even if the team is united in talking about how stupid it was to have to push/pull everybody through a dirty old tire as a symbolic rebirth.


----------



## sameech

Wake said:


> *Some members have asked for clarification on the special powers everyone has received. They are denoted by the "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " in your Role PMs. Like with voting, all you need do is post "Activate: Power's Name." So if your ability is called "Thrashback," and you want to use it now, simply contain the bolded "Activate: Thrashback" in your post. Using the @ function ensures I won't miss it.
> 
> Go ahead and try one of your special abilities, if you want.*



Is this true for all special abilities that we have to activate them in thread instead of by PM?  I was sort of confused about that on mine


----------



## Wake

*Yes.*


----------



## sameech

CaféAuLait said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> @House
> 
> Reads are fluid, I may change that read tomorrow. She may do something to raise suspicions, as anyone might.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't recall seeing anything _to_ read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> She's been on the thread.
> 
> Meta ( past game talk, play)  can help quite a bit with players. I may be far off, but I will watch.
> 
> As far as Wolf, her play seems quite a bit like game 2 when she was town. The issue was in game 3 she purposely started an argument as part of her scum ploy and some people are thinking its reminiscent of game 3. I don't see it yet, but I could be wrong.
Click to expand...


For whatever it is worth, I think the difference is that in Game 2 and this Game she has shown interest and will go out on a limb to try to draw out content when she didn't do that in Game 3 as scum.


----------



## House

sameech said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> @House
> 
> Reads are fluid, I may change that read tomorrow. She may do something to raise suspicions, as anyone might.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't recall seeing anything _to_ read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> She's been on the thread.
> 
> Meta ( past game talk, play)  can help quite a bit with players. I may be far off, but I will watch.
> 
> As far as Wolf, her play seems quite a bit like game 2 when she was town. The issue was in game 3 she purposely started an argument as part of her scum ploy and some people are thinking its reminiscent of game 3. I don't see it yet, but I could be wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For whatever it is worth, I think the difference is that in Game 2 and this Game she has shown interest and will go out on a limb to try to draw out content when she didn't do that in Game 3 as scum.
Click to expand...


Did she have to rely on Town to kill off her competition in Game 3?

I don't think comparing Game 3 with this one is relevant unless they were both the same win conditions & restrictions, because restrictions greatly affect strategy.


----------



## sameech

House said:


> For whatever it is worth, I think the difference is that in Game 2 and this Game she has shown interest and will go out on a limb to try to draw out content when she didn't do that in Game 3 as scum.



Did she have to rely on Town to kill off her competition in Game 3?

I don't think comparing Game 3 with this one is relevant unless they were both the same win conditions & restrictions, because restrictions greatly affect strategy.[/QUOTE]

No but it was a very dramatic ending to the day and the game all in a very short time frame.  That was like the thermonuclear ending we won't likely see again.  It started off with me piling on votes because I didn't join in and tried to stop a horribly timed mislynch.  I was convinced Wolf was trying to purposefully get herself lynched and her scum team was trying to stop her and we piled on her and she got modkilled because she had been hexed and broke the rules 3 times by not including certain words in every post and then in all the drama Wake accidentally posted the link to the scum QT thread for all to see and 3 of us clicked on it and the game had to be called because there was no saving it because even our replacements would be confirmed town because there would be no reason to replace us if we weren't town.


----------



## House

sameech said:


> No but it was a very dramatic ending to the day and the game all in a very short time frame.  That was like the thermonuclear ending we won't likely see again.  It started off with me piling on votes because I didn't join in and tried to stop a horribly timed mislynch.  I was convinced Wolf was trying to purposefully get herself lynched and her scum team was trying to stop her and we piled on her and she got modkilled because she had been hexed and broke the rules 3 times by not including certain words in every post and then in all the drama Wake accidentally posted the link to the scum QT thread for all to see and 3 of us clicked on it and the game had to be called because there was no saving it because even our replacements would be confirmed town because there would be no reason to replace us if we weren't town.



So... different game, different circumstances.  Makes no sense to assume same gameplay.

Not that I suspect Wolfie, the proposed logic that she'd act the same as game 3 just didn't add up for me.


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> No but it was a very dramatic ending to the day and the game all in a very short time frame.  That was like the thermonuclear ending we won't likely see again.  It started off with me piling on votes because I didn't join in and tried to stop a horribly timed mislynch.  I was convinced Wolf was trying to purposefully get herself lynched and her scum team was trying to stop her and we piled on her and she got modkilled because she had been hexed and broke the rules 3 times by not including certain words in every post and then in all the drama Wake accidentally posted the link to the scum QT thread for all to see and 3 of us clicked on it and the game had to be called because there was no saving it because even our replacements would be confirmed town because there would be no reason to replace us if we weren't town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So... different game, different circumstances.  Makes no sense to assume same gameplay.
> 
> Not that I suspect Wolfie, the proposed logic that she'd act the same as game 3 just didn't add up for me.
Click to expand...



It's not assuming game play per se. Its called meta ( look it up on Mafia scum) . Some are good at changing meta, some aren't. Meta can include post count, emotion, pushing for lynches, fluff posts, a person being too careful, or one who might be kind in the game when in past games they were assholes.  etc.


----------



## Grandma

The circumstances in every game are different, but a person's playstyle (meta) doesn't change much. 

How much risk are they willing to take? Are they normally outgoing or shy as Town? Do they present good arguments to back up their points? How's their sense of humor normally?


----------



## sameech

House said:


> So... different game, different circumstances.  Makes no sense to assume same gameplay.
> 
> Not that I suspect Wolfie, the proposed logic that she'd act the same as game 3 just didn't add up for me.



You can do with it what you will.  Your vote, your call.  It is more complicated than that.  There was drama from Game 2 that spilled into Game 3 (how much of it was strategic on her part is a sore contentious subject) and out of the game threads.  Her play generally is more consistent with Game 2 as town and not Game 3 as scum.  Perhaps you are correct in assuming that means nothing.  Just at this point, she is not particularly on my personal radar because of the pattern that I witnessed.  You were not a witness to it, so your gut takes you somewhere different as to the significance.  No big deal.


----------



## House

sameech said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> So... different game, different circumstances.  Makes no sense to assume same gameplay.
> 
> Not that I suspect Wolfie, the proposed logic that she'd act the same as game 3 just didn't add up for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can do with it what you will.  Your vote, your call.  It is more complicated than that.  There was drama from Game 2 that spilled into Game 3 (how much of it was strategic on her part is a sore contentious subject) and out of the game threads.  Her play generally is more consistent with Game 2 as town and not Game 3 as scum.  Perhaps you are correct in assuming that means nothing.  Just at this point, she is not particularly on my personal radar because of the pattern that I witnessed.  You were not a witness to it, so your gut takes you somewhere different as to the significance.  No big deal.
Click to expand...


I stated where my gut took me a while ago when she called for a suicide lynch.


----------



## CaféAuLait

* - Neighborize!

The Central Windgale neighborhood

Grandma
FA_Q2
Sameech
Avatar4321
AyeCantSeeYou
*


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> * - Neighborize!
> 
> The Central Windgale neighborhood
> 
> Grandma
> FA_Q2
> Sameech
> Avatar4321
> AyeCantSeeYou*



Isn't that neat?

Anybody else want to show off their ability?


----------



## Avatar4321

CaféAuLait said:


> * - Neighborize!
> 
> The Central Windgale neighborhood
> 
> Grandma
> FA_Q2
> Sameech
> Avatar4321
> AyeCantSeeYou*


 
what?


----------



## Grandma

CaféAuLait said:


> * - Neighborize!
> 
> The Central Windgale neighborhood
> 
> Grandma
> FA_Q2
> Sameech
> Avatar4321
> AyeCantSeeYou*




Umm, what happens?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * - Neighborize!
> 
> The Central Windgale neighborhood
> 
> Grandma
> FA_Q2
> Sameech
> Avatar4321
> AyeCantSeeYou*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm, what happens?
Click to expand...



Wake will let you know in PM.


----------



## sameech

Avatar4321 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * - Neighborize!
> 
> The Central Windgale neighborhood
> 
> Grandma
> FA_Q2
> Sameech
> Avatar4321
> AyeCantSeeYou*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what?
Click to expand...


I am assuming that Cafe just put us all in a neighborhood together but am not certain until Wake acts.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I can't show mine off until the right circumstances occur and they haven't yet. When they do, I'll show it off.


----------



## House

Avatar4321 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * - Neighborize!
> 
> The Central Windgale neighborhood
> 
> Grandma
> FA_Q2
> Sameech
> Avatar4321
> AyeCantSeeYou*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what?
Click to expand...


Neighborizer - MafiaWiki


----------



## BobPlumb

I need more votes.


----------



## Wake

*Central Windgale is formed.

It will comprise of CafeAuLait, Grandma, FA_Q2, Sameech, Avatar4321, AyeCantSeeYou.

This is permanent. Discussion will be private. Sending QT thread now.*


----------



## Grandma

BobPlumb said:


> I need more votes.



Voting for yourself/sacrificing goes directly against your team's win condition and can get you banned from future games.


----------



## RosieS

Evidently Cafe created a neighborhood.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Wake

BobPlumb said:


> I need more votes.



*Bob, players don't want votes.

Please talk with the players, ask questions, make accusations, etc.*


----------



## House

Wake said:


> BobPlumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need more votes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bob, players don't want votes.
> 
> Please talk with the players, ask questions, make accusations, etc.*
Click to expand...


The man wants to be elected.  I say, elect him!


----------



## BobPlumb

Hmmmm.  Now which people would be upset about me voting for myself? Why is that?


----------



## CaféAuLait

BobPlumb said:


> Hmmmm.  Now which people would be upset about me voting for myself? Why is that?




Because if you are town, you automatically lynch yourself at deadline, if I recall from game 2 when wolfsister kept stating she was lynching herself. She may have if I recall correctly. Lynching yourself, if town is bad for us!


----------



## House

BobPlumb said:


> Hmmmm.  Now which people would be upset about me voting for myself? Why is that?



Those bastards want you to stay alive.  KEEL THEM ALL!!!!


----------



## Grandma

I'd rather lynch confirmed Scum, House


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> BobPlumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm.  Now which people would be upset about me voting for myself? Why is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because if you are town, you automatically lynch yourself at deadline, if I recall from game 2 when wolfsister kept stating she was lynching herself. She may have if I recall correctly. Lynching yourself, if town is bad for us!
Click to expand...


No, I didn't.


----------



## House

Grandma said:


> I'd rather lynch confirmed Scum, House



I'd rather you grow a sense of humor, Grannie.


----------



## Grandma

*vote: House *


----------



## Wolfsister77

Grandma said:


> *vote: House *



Why?


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> *vote: House *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
Click to expand...


She don' like my jokes.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> *vote: House *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She don' like my jokes.
Click to expand...


I'm asking because she called you confirmed scum.


----------



## Wolfsister77

*Vote: House*


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BobPlumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm.  Now which people would be upset about me voting for myself? Why is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because if you are town, you automatically lynch yourself at deadline, if I recall from game 2 when wolfsister kept stating she was lynching herself. She may have if I recall correctly. Lynching yourself, if town is bad for us!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I didn't.
Click to expand...


You did not lynch yourself? Or did not threaten to?


I only mentioned it because that is where I read you can self lynch and you are out of the game. Not ragging on you here.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> *Vote: House*



4th time the charm, is it?


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BobPlumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm.  Now which people would be upset about me voting for myself? Why is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because if you are town, you automatically lynch yourself at deadline, if I recall from game 2 when wolfsister kept stating she was lynching herself. She may have if I recall correctly. Lynching yourself, if town is bad for us!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You did not lynch yourself? Or did not threaten to?
> 
> 
> I only mentioned it because that is where I read you can self lynch and you are out of the game. Not ragging on you here.
Click to expand...


No, I did not lynch myself or vote myself when my lynch occurred. I asked Shaitra to hammer me. I was VT and willing to sacrifice myself. Really, I don't want to get into the details of it all because it is a distraction.

Grandma called House confirmed scum.

Vote him.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House, I could be off base but when someone calls someone a confirmed scum, they need to be voted for.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BobPlumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm.  Now which people would be upset about me voting for myself? Why is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because if you are town, you automatically lynch yourself at deadline, if I recall from game 2 when wolfsister kept stating she was lynching herself. She may have if I recall correctly. Lynching yourself, if town is bad for us!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You did not lynch yourself? Or did not threaten to?
> 
> 
> I only mentioned it because that is where I read you can self lynch and you are out of the game. Not ragging on you here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I did not lynch myself or vote myself when my lynch occurred. I asked Shaitra to hammer me. I was VT and willing to sacrifice myself. Really, I don't want to get into the details of it all because it is a distraction.
> 
> Grandma called House confirmed scum.
> 
> Vote him.
Click to expand...


I also asked if you were speaking about self-lynching. You were IIRC, that is where I learned about self lynching. I am pretty sure you threatened to on several occasions.


----------



## Grandma

I never said that he's *confirmed* Scum. I said I'd rather vote for confirmed Scum.

House has been pretty aggressive as a noob, and some of the things he's said have been off-putting.

So while he's certainly not confirmed Scum, he does look scummy to me.


----------



## House

Grandma said:


> I never said that he's *confirmed* Scum. I said I'd rather vote for confirmed Scum.
> 
> House has been pretty aggressive as a noob, and some of the things he's said have been off-putting.
> 
> So while he's certainly not confirmed Scum, he does look scummy to me.



So what I said above was accurate, then?

You don' like my jokes?

I'm hurt.


----------



## Grandma

Repeat: House is *NOT confirmed scum.*


----------



## Wolfsister77

OK, Don't use the term confirmed scum and then vote someone Grandma because that is what a cop or tracker or someone would do if they get a guilty. 

*Unvote*


----------



## House




----------



## Grandma

Don't read stuff into players' posts.

I said I'd rather vote for confirmed Scum. Then House made a comment that sounded scummy. House's posts all along seemed not too townish, and I was considering a vote for him, when he made that last comment I voted for him.

I never called him confirmed scum. If I thought he was I would have put my vote in that same post.


----------



## House

Grandma said:


> Don't read stuff into players' posts.
> 
> I said I'd rather vote for confirmed Scum. Then House made a comment that sounded scummy. House's posts all along seemed not too townish, and I was considering a vote for him, when he made that last comment I voted for him.
> 
> I never called him confirmed scum. If I thought he was I would have put my vote in that same post.



To be fair, that was pretty quick, it's not like there were hours between the two posts.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Grandma said:


> Don't read stuff into players' posts.
> 
> I said I'd rather vote for confirmed Scum. Then House made a comment that sounded scummy. House's posts all along seemed not too townish, and I was considering a vote for him, when he made that last comment I voted for him.
> 
> I never called him confirmed scum. If I thought he was I would have put my vote in that same post.



I'll read what I want into people's posts. That's what you do in this game. Hello?

You did something a cop or tracker or a seer would do with a guilty. Use different words next time.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Grandma said:


> Don't read stuff into players' posts.
> 
> I said I'd rather vote for confirmed Scum. Then House made a comment that sounded scummy. House's posts all along seemed not too townish, and I was considering a vote for him, when he made that last comment I voted for him.
> 
> I never called him confirmed scum. If I thought he was I would have put my vote in that same post.



Oh please, like I'm supposed to know you'd put the vote in the same post. That doesn't matter. You said the words confirmed scum in one post and voted House in the other with no explanation.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't read stuff into players' posts.
> 
> I said I'd rather vote for confirmed Scum. Then House made a comment that sounded scummy. House's posts all along seemed not too townish, and I was considering a vote for him, when he made that last comment I voted for him.
> 
> I never called him confirmed scum. If I thought he was I would have put my vote in that same post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, that was pretty quick, it's not like there were hours between the two posts.
Click to expand...


Exactly, I don't know all the abilities or anything about them. A move like that, that quickly, is usually if someone has a guilty on scum. Especially using the words confirmed scum and casting an instant vote with no explanation. The best move for town is to vote off that person in that case.


----------



## House

Grandma said:


> Don't read stuff into players' posts.
> 
> I said I'd rather vote for confirmed Scum. Then House made a comment that sounded scummy



Scummy? I was ribbing you for taking my previous post seriously!

Wow... curmudgeon, much?


----------



## Grandma

Wolf, you're playing is nearly identical to Mertex's play in Game 4.  MeBelle voted for her at the end of the Game.

Fucking relax.


----------



## Grandma

House said:


> Scummy? I was ribbing you for taking my previous post seriously!
> 
> Wow... curmudgeon, much?



It's not about 1 or 2 posts, you've made several that I'm uncomfortable with.


----------



## House

Grandma said:


> Fucking relax.



To quote Randall in Clerks II: "I ain't even gonna point out the irony there."


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BobPlumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm.  Now which people would be upset about me voting for myself? Why is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because if you are town, you automatically lynch yourself at deadline, if I recall from game 2 when wolfsister kept stating she was lynching herself. She may have if I recall correctly. Lynching yourself, if town is bad for us!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I didn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You did not lynch yourself? Or did not threaten to?
> 
> 
> I only mentioned it because that is where I read you can self lynch and you are out of the game. Not ragging on you here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I did not lynch myself or vote myself when my lynch occurred. I asked Shaitra to hammer me. I was VT and willing to sacrifice myself. Really, I don't want to get into the details of it all because it is a distraction.
> 
> Grandma called House confirmed scum.
> 
> Vote him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I also asked if you were speaking about self-lynching. You were IIRC, that is where I learned about self lynching. I am pretty sure you threatened to on several occasions.
Click to expand...


Yes, I did.  If I would of self-voted and it would of resulted in my lynch, I would of been banned from game 3. That's why I asked Shaitra to do it. We were in a NL situation and it was the best option. As VT, I was a safe lynch and I already had every vote but the hammer. 

You can self-hammer as scum to protect your team mates and deny town info. If you did it as town, you would be going against your wincon. There's no reason to self-vote otherwise.


----------



## Grandma

I have Mean Girl meta.


----------



## Grandma

Grandma said:


> I have Mean Girl meta.



^ ^ ^ 
Comment directed at House.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Grandma said:


> Wolf, you're playing is nearly identical to Mertex's play in Game 4.  MeBelle voted for her at the end of the Game.
> 
> Fucking relax.



Yep, and that cost town the game. I am fine.


----------



## House

Grandma said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have Mean Girl meta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ ^ ^
> Comment directed at House.
Click to expand...


I agreed. lol!


----------



## Mertex

sameech said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> @House
> 
> Reads are fluid, I may change that read tomorrow. She may do something to raise suspicions, as anyone might.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't recall seeing anything _to_ read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> She's been on the thread.
> 
> Meta ( past game talk, play)  can help quite a bit with players. I may be far off, but I will watch.
> 
> As far as Wolf, her play seems quite a bit like game 2 when she was town. The issue was in game 3 she purposely started an argument as part of her scum ploy and some people are thinking its reminiscent of game 3. I don't see it yet, but I could be wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For whatever it is worth, I think the difference is that in Game 2 and this Game she has shown interest and will go out on a limb to try to draw out content when she didn't do that in Game 3 as scum.
Click to expand...


Grandma was not Scum in game 3.  She was Scum in Game 4.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> @House
> 
> Reads are fluid, I may change that read tomorrow. She may do something to raise suspicions, as anyone might.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just don't recall seeing anything _to_ read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> She's been on the thread.
> 
> Meta ( past game talk, play)  can help quite a bit with players. I may be far off, but I will watch.
> 
> As far as Wolf, her play seems quite a bit like game 2 when she was town. The issue was in game 3 she purposely started an argument as part of her scum ploy and some people are thinking its reminiscent of game 3. I don't see it yet, but I could be wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For whatever it is worth, I think the difference is that in Game 2 and this Game she has shown interest and will go out on a limb to try to draw out content when she didn't do that in Game 3 as scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Grandma was not Scum in game 3.  She was Scum in Game 4.
Click to expand...


LOL-Read it again.


----------



## sameech

Mertex said:


> [
> 
> Grandma was not Scum in game 3.  She was Scum in Game 4.



I was talking about Wolf.  These nested quotes are getting a little confusing.  I usually try to cut them down.  Sorry I didn't on that one.


----------



## CaféAuLait

sameech said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> Grandma was not Scum in game 3.  She was Scum in Game 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was talking about Wolf.  These nested quotes are getting a little confusing.  I usually try to cut them down.  Sorry I didn't on that one.
Click to expand...


How do you cut them down Sammich?


----------



## Mertex

sameech said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma was not Scum in game 3.  She was Scum in Game 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was talking about Wolf.  These nested quotes are getting a little confusing.  I usually try to cut them down.  Sorry I didn't on that one.
Click to expand...


Since you were quoting House's and Cafe's posts, and they were talking about Grandma,   I assumed you were talking about her.   Sorry.  



CaféAuLait said:


> Do you have any reads as of yet? I'll post mine in a bit, I have a few whose posting styles have changed dramatically who I think are scum. For now, I get a town reads on Mertex, *Grandma* and TN





House said:


> *How can you have any kind of reading on Grandma*?





CaféAuLait said:


> To me so far she is playing as she has in other games and playing opposite as when she was scum in the last game.





CaféAuLait said:


> @House
> 
> Reads are fluid, I may change that read tomorrow. She may do something to raise suspicions, as anyone might.





sameech said:


> For whatever it is worth, I think the difference is that in Game 2 and this Game she has shown interest and will go out on a limb to try to draw out content when she didn't do that in Game 3 as scum.


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> Grandma was not Scum in game 3.  She was Scum in Game 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was talking about Wolf.  These nested quotes are getting a little confusing.  I usually try to cut them down.  Sorry I didn't on that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you cut them down Sammich?
Click to expand...


I guess you just have to do what we did in the previous software, go in and delete those parts that you don't want to be part of your response.  I don't see an icon for "quoting" but we can use the old method -  type  [ quote ]  [/quote]  if you want a comment in quotes.


----------



## House

Mertex said:


> I don't see an icon for "quoting" but we can use the old method -  type  [ quote ]  [ /quote ]  if you want a comment in quotes.



Click the icon to the right of the film strip.


----------



## sameech

CaféAuLait said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> Grandma was not Scum in game 3.  She was Scum in Game 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was talking about Wolf.  These nested quotes are getting a little confusing.  I usually try to cut them down.  Sorry I didn't on that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you cut them down Sammich?
Click to expand...


You have to make sure you leave the first set of brackets and the last set of brackets and delete anything in between that you do not want to quote.  Just try to make sure you don't intermingle two quotes as some people on some sites go apeshit if you alter their posts by seeming to add something that is not theirs.  Haven't really noticed that at USMB in the threads I post in though.


----------



## tn5421

Wake said:


> *Central Windgale is formed.
> 
> It will comprise of CafeAuLait, Grandma, FA_Q2, Sameech, Avatar4321, AyeCantSeeYou.
> 
> This is permanent. Discussion will be private. Sending QT thread now.*



I feel the love /s


----------



## FA_Q2

Grandma said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scummy? I was ribbing you for taking my previous post seriously!
> 
> Wow... curmudgeon, much?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not about 1 or 2 posts, you've made several that I'm uncomfortable with.
Click to expand...

Care to point them out.  I ask because I am not really getting a scum read on house yet and others seem to be.  Is this a few specific posts or a general feeling of all his posts.

What am I missing?

He is also new to the game so I dont exactly expect his play to line up well with what we all expect from town/scum players.


----------



## Moonglow

As of now I have my suspicions but it's no rush...


----------



## Grandma

FA_Q2 said:


> Care to point them out.  I ask because I am not really getting a scum read on house yet and others seem to be.  Is this a few specific posts or a general feeling of all his posts.
> 
> What am I missing?
> 
> He is also new to the game so I dont exactly expect his play to line up well with what we all expect from town/scum players.



That's what bugs me - he's a noob, yet he has a pretty dang good understanding of the game and he's not a bit shy. I'm not saying he's absolute Scum, but I'm not getting much of a Town vibe right now.

That said, other than TN, I don't feel more than 60% sure of anyone being Town right now.

Isn't paranoia great?


----------



## Grandma

Moonglow said:


> As of now I have my suspicions but it's no rush...



There are 16 players. We can't discuss everyone's FOSes in one afternoon. Go ahead and throw yours out there. I'll do mine soon.


----------



## CaféAuLait

*Vote: Bob Plumb*

Playing against win condition if he is town, then stating he needs "more votes", even after being told many times it is against his win condition.
*
http://www.usmessageboard.com/threads/official-usmb-mafia-game-5-a-game-of-fire-and-ice.371364/page-17#post-9665506

http://www.usmessageboard.com/threads/official-usmb-mafia-game-5-a-game-of-fire-and-ice.371364/page-20#post-9667074

http://www.usmessageboard.com/posts/9667074/*


----------



## Grandma

@BobPlumb - You should defend yourself now.


----------



## Mertex

*Nimble Fingers*
*
Shaitra*


----------



## House

Mertex said:


> *Nimble Fingers
> 
> Shaitra*



Mafia Wiki is silent on this ability.


----------



## sameech

Mertex said:


> *Nimble Fingers
> 
> Shaitra*



Are we about to get some girl on girl action?    As Barry would say, "Ohhhhh, yeah"


----------



## Wolfsister77

sameech said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nimble Fingers
> 
> Shaitra*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are we about to get some girl on girl action?    As Barry would say, "Ohhhhh, yeah"
Click to expand...


LOL-I am quite curious what this means.


----------



## sameech

Wolfsister77 said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nimble Fingers
> 
> Shaitra*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are we about to get some girl on girl action?    As Barry would say, "Ohhhhh, yeah"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL-I am quite curious what this means.
Click to expand...


Somewhere or another Wake has mentioned a power in which one player gets to haul another player into a private QT for interrogation.  My guess is this is what this power is based on the name as nimble fingers implies speed typing.


----------



## Shaitra

I'm suddenly filled with the need to pick pockets.  LOL  jk


----------



## House

Shaitra said:


> I'm suddenly filled with the need to pick pockets.  LOL  jk



Picking pockets... is _that_ what you ladies call it these days?


----------



## Shaitra

Or maybe I gain the ability to play the piano.  I've always wanted to say, "Don't shoot!  I'm just the piano player!"


----------



## House

Shaitra said:


> Or maybe I gain the ability to play the piano.  I've always wanted to say, "Don't shoot!  I'm just the piano player!"



Why would you be worried about getting shot?

You must be scum!


----------



## Shaitra

House said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm suddenly filled with the need to pick pockets.  LOL  jk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picking pockets... is _that_ what you ladies call it these days?
Click to expand...


Someone's mind is in the gutter!


----------



## House

Shaitra said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm suddenly filled with the need to pick pockets.  LOL  jk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picking pockets... is _that_ what you ladies call it these days?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someone's mind is in the gutter!
Click to expand...


Totally.



sameech said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nimble Fingers
> 
> Shaitra*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are we about to get some girl on girl action?    As Barry would say, "Ohhhhh, yeah"
Click to expand...


----------



## Wolfsister77

sameech said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nimble Fingers
> 
> Shaitra*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are we about to get some girl on girl action?    As Barry would say, "Ohhhhh, yeah"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL-I am quite curious what this means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Somewhere or another Wake has mentioned a power in which one player gets to haul another player into a private QT for interrogation.  My guess is this is what this power is based on the name as nimble fingers implies speed typing.
Click to expand...


Ah, so Mertex wants to go somewhere private with Shaitra. OK then.


----------



## sameech

Wolfsister77 said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nimble Fingers
> 
> Shaitra*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are we about to get some girl on girl action?    As Barry would say, "Ohhhhh, yeah"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL-I am quite curious what this means.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Somewhere or another Wake has mentioned a power in which one player gets to haul another player into a private QT for interrogation.  My guess is this is what this power is based on the name as nimble fingers implies speed typing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, so Mertex wants to go somewhere private with Shaitra. OK then.
Click to expand...


Maybe.  I don't know.  Just my guess, but I hope there are some selfies involved at the very least


----------



## Sgt_Gath

@Wake

*Unvote

Vote: Bob Plumb
*
Very tricksy that one is....

Frankly, if we're going to lynch anyone, why not make it the guy who's blatantly asking for it? lol


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wake said:


> BobPlumb said:
> 
> 
> 
> I need more votes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bob, players don't want votes.
> 
> Please talk with the players, ask questions, make accusations, etc.*
Click to expand...


@BobPlumb 

Votes are bad. Very bad, especially if you are town. If you are scum/mafia, then they are good.

If you get 9 votes this round, it means you are out of the game. If that's what you want, to not play, then PM Wake and let him know so he can replace you.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I'm wondering if BobPlumb understands the game. Don't be afraid of us BobPlumb. We are happy to answer any questions you have. 

Most of us don't bite. I might but it won't hurt, I promise.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Sgt_Gath said:


> @Wake
> 
> *Unvote
> 
> Vote: Bob Plumb
> *
> Very tricksy that one is....
> 
> Frankly, if we're going to lynch anyone, why not make it the guy who's blatantly asking for it? lol



I don't think Bob understands what votes do in this game. 

But as far as you go, either you've done some homework and figured out how to play this game, or you lied when you said you were new to the game. 

Official USMB Mafia Game #5: A Game of Fire and Ice | Page 27 | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

Signups for Official USMB Mafia Game #5 | Page 2 | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## House

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> But as far as you go, either you've done some homework and figured out how to play this game, or you lied when you said you were new to the game.



After a couple posts I've read regarding me, I expected the same to be directed my way.

Wiki isn't that hard to use.


----------



## Wolfsister77

IMO, Anyone that is willing to look up information on how to play the game and is active and interested is more townie than scum. New people knowing how to play is awesome. It takes less time for experienced players to have to explain things. Just my opinion, I don't see that as a scum tell.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wake
> 
> *Unvote
> 
> Vote: Bob Plumb
> *
> Very tricksy that one is....
> 
> Frankly, if we're going to lynch anyone, why not make it the guy who's blatantly asking for it? lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Bob understands what votes do in this game.
> 
> But as far as you go, either you've done some homework and figured out how to play this game, or you lied when you said you were new to the game.
> 
> Official USMB Mafia Game #5: A Game of Fire and Ice | Page 27 | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Signups for Official USMB Mafia Game #5 | Page 2 | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
Click to expand...


Or I just watched what everyone else has been doing so far and tried to copy it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





After all, it's not like the combination of "vote for this guy" and "unvote" in bold is really all that hard to figure out. lol

Do you think Bob might be making a ploy?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Sgt_Gath said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wake
> 
> *Unvote
> 
> Vote: Bob Plumb
> *
> Very tricksy that one is....
> 
> Frankly, if we're going to lynch anyone, why not make it the guy who's blatantly asking for it? lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Bob understands what votes do in this game.
> 
> But as far as you go, either you've done some homework and figured out how to play this game, or you lied when you said you were new to the game.
> 
> Official USMB Mafia Game #5: A Game of Fire and Ice | Page 27 | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Signups for Official USMB Mafia Game #5 | Page 2 | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Or I just watched what everyone else has been doing so far and tried to copy it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After all, it's not like the combination of "vote for this guy" and "unvote" in bold is really all that hard to figure out. lol
> 
> *Do you think Bob might be making a ploy?*
Click to expand...


No. I don't think he understands how the game is played or what is involved. He needs to come in and answer for why he wants votes on himself.


----------



## Wolfsister77

If anyone knows a good way to ISO someone with this new software, I'd appreciate it. Playing this game in this new formate is not easy for me so far. I want to be able to read a single persons' posts at some point rather than going back through hundreds of posts. I'm usually pretty good at figuring this kind of thing out but I feel like an idiot about this format. Clueless over here, LOL.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> If anyone knows a good way to ISO someone with this new software, I'd appreciate it. Playing this game in this new formate is not easy for me so far. I want to be able to read a single persons' posts at some point rather than going back through hundreds of posts. I'm usually pretty good at figuring this kind of thing out but I feel like an idiot about this format. Clueless over here, LOL.



Search Forums -> Posted by Member -> Tada!


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone knows a good way to ISO someone with this new software, I'd appreciate it. Playing this game in this new formate is not easy for me so far. I want to be able to read a single persons' posts at some point rather than going back through hundreds of posts. I'm usually pretty good at figuring this kind of thing out but I feel like an idiot about this format. Clueless over here, LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Search Forums -> Posted by Member -> Tada!
Click to expand...


Thanks, much easier than I thought. Good to know!!


----------



## Shaitra

House said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe I gain the ability to play the piano.  I've always wanted to say, "Don't shoot!  I'm just the piano player!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you be worried about getting shot?
> 
> You must be scum!
Click to expand...


Not me.  I did forget though that this game scum will be using their elemental powers to kill townies.  So no one will be shooting me with a gun.  :mope:


----------



## Sgt_Gath

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> No. I don't think he understands how the game is played or what is involved. He needs to come in and answer for why he wants votes on himself.



To be fair, it might also be the case that he's decided that he simply doesn't want to play, and is trying to get himself banned as such.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Sgt_Gath said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. I don't think he understands how the game is played or what is involved. He needs to come in and answer for why he wants votes on himself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, it might also be the case that he's decided that he simply doesn't want to play, and is trying to get himself banned as such.
Click to expand...


If this is the case, I would hope he could tell Wake. Wake could try to get a replacement for that spot. 

I also want to hear more from mebelle as soon as she is back from her V/LA and can post.


----------



## sameech

Sgt_Gath said:


> @Wake
> *...XXX Bob Plumb
> *
> Very tricksy that one is....
> 
> Frankly, if we're going to lynch anyone, why not make it the guy who's blatantly asking for it? lol



Because 1) I suspect that he just doesn't understand the game yet and wants out based on my own WTF reaction to my first game; and 2) we don't have the numerical cushion to be dicking around until we have killed at least 1 scum.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

sameech said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wake
> *...XXX Bob Plumb
> *
> Very tricksy that one is....
> 
> Frankly, if we're going to lynch anyone, why not make it the guy who's blatantly asking for it? lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because 1) I suspect that he just doesn't understand the game yet and wants out based on my own WTF reaction to my first game; and 2) we don't have the numerical cushion to be dicking around until we have killed at least 1 scum.
Click to expand...


True. However, Wake could replace him if he wants out, right?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Sgt_Gath said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. I don't think he understands how the game is played or what is involved. He needs to come in and answer for why he wants votes on himself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, *it might also be the case that he's decided that he simply doesn't want to play, and is trying to get himself banned as such*.
Click to expand...

 
That's why I posted this:



AyeCantSeeYou said:


> @BobPlumb
> 
> Votes are bad. Very bad, especially if you are town. If you are scum/mafia, then they are good.
> 
> If you get 9 votes this round, it means you are out of the game. If that's what you want, to not play, then PM Wake and let him know so he can replace you.


----------



## sameech

Sgt_Gath said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wake
> *...XXX Bob Plumb
> *
> Very tricksy that one is....
> 
> Frankly, if we're going to lynch anyone, why not make it the guy who's blatantly asking for it? lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because 1) I suspect that he just doesn't understand the game yet and wants out based on my own WTF reaction to my first game; and 2) we don't have the numerical cushion to be dicking around until we have killed at least 1 scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True. However, Wake could replace him if he wants out, right?
Click to expand...


If he could find a player.  I think I was the only one who said they would make themselves available as an alternate.


----------



## House

Sgt_Gath said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wake
> *...XXX Bob Plumb
> *
> Very tricksy that one is....
> 
> Frankly, if we're going to lynch anyone, why not make it the guy who's blatantly asking for it? lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because 1) I suspect that he just doesn't understand the game yet and wants out based on my own WTF reaction to my first game; and 2) we don't have the numerical cushion to be dicking around until we have killed at least 1 scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True. However, Wake could replace him if he wants out, right?
Click to expand...


Not if we lynch him.


----------



## Wolfsister77

If it comes down to it and we need to lynch BobPlumb's spot, fine but let's make darn sure here. We can't afford a lot of mistakes. Maybe SR will replace.


----------



## Wolfsister77

At this point, I'm going to ISO everyone, ask questions, get reads, and @lurking players but not now. I'm going to be busy for awhile and don't have time. Then I'm going to put out whatever I have in the way of reads and go from there. I'll put it up later at some point when I have time. 

I will use my ability when I can but the situation has to be right and it isn't yet.


----------



## Avatar4321

House said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wake
> *...XXX Bob Plumb
> *
> Very tricksy that one is....
> 
> Frankly, if we're going to lynch anyone, why not make it the guy who's blatantly asking for it? lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because 1) I suspect that he just doesn't understand the game yet and wants out based on my own WTF reaction to my first game; and 2) we don't have the numerical cushion to be dicking around until we have killed at least 1 scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True. However, Wake could replace him if he wants out, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not if we lynch him.
Click to expand...

 
we still have several days till the deadline. No need to rush a lynch when he could start playing or we could replace him


----------



## FA_Q2

Mertex said:


> *Nimble Fingers
> 
> Shaitra*


requires an explanation.  What is nimble fingers mertex?  Can you give us some more info?

I cant find anything that might shed some light on this.  There is a thief role but I doubt that Wake included this in this particular game.

@Wake 
@Mertex


----------



## Mertex

FA_Q2 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nimble Fingers
> 
> Shaitra*
> 
> 
> 
> requires an explanation.  What is nimble fingers mertex?  Can you give us some more info?
> 
> I cant find anything that might shed some light on this.  There is a thief role but I doubt that Wake included this in this particular game.
> 
> @Wake
> @Mertex
Click to expand...



I'm sure that Wake will explain it when he comes into the thread.  I don't know that telling you what it is makes any difference since it doesn't affect you.


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wake
> *...XXX Bob Plumb
> *
> Very tricksy that one is....
> 
> Frankly, if we're going to lynch anyone, why not make it the guy who's blatantly asking for it? lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because 1) I suspect that he just doesn't understand the game yet and wants out based on my own WTF reaction to my first game; and 2) we don't have the numerical cushion to be dicking around until we have killed at least 1 scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True. However, Wake could replace him if he wants out, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not if we lynch him.
Click to expand...



If he wants out we won't lynch him, we need to see if Wake can replace him. My vote on him was and is to explain why he voted for himself or to see why he voted for himself and to see if he does not understand the game.

Given our PMs tell us we are to kill scum, I can't figure how he thinks a vote for himself would be any value.


----------



## FA_Q2

Mertex said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nimble Fingers
> 
> Shaitra*
> 
> 
> 
> requires an explanation.  What is nimble fingers mertex?  Can you give us some more info?
> 
> I cant find anything that might shed some light on this.  There is a thief role but I doubt that Wake included this in this particular game.
> 
> @Wake
> @Mertex
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure that Wake will explain it when he comes into the thread.  I don't know that telling you what it is makes any difference since it doesn't affect you.
Click to expand...

Because information is good for town unless it is something that identifies you as a valuable target.  Since the ability is out there is little reason I can see to with hold information.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Regarding using abilities: If it is something Mertex and Shaitra are doing, it doesn't have to be put here, necessarily. I have no problem with that.  Mine for example, is out in the open and obvious, so I would be fine explaining it when it is activated. Case by case situation, IMO. Sometimes sharing info. is good and sometimes it is good to wait and strategically reveal.


----------



## Shaitra

I'm just the target so until whatever happens, I really don't know if it's going to be good or bad.  Hopefully it's nothing like the hex spell in the last game.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Shaitra said:


> I'm just the target so until whatever happens, I really don't know if it's going to be good or bad.  Hopefully it's nothing like the hex spell in the last game.



nimble fingers - maybe you'll have to type everything out backwards


----------



## CaféAuLait

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just the target so until whatever happens, I really don't know if it's going to be good or bad.  Hopefully it's nothing like the hex spell in the last game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nimble fingers - maybe you'll have to type everything out backwards
Click to expand...


OMG. LOL


----------



## Shaitra

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just the target so until whatever happens, I really don't know if it's going to be good or bad.  Hopefully it's nothing like the hex spell in the last game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nimble fingers - maybe you'll have to type everything out backwards
Click to expand...

Ugh, that  would definitely suck!


----------



## Shaitra

So anyone else have an ability they want to share?


----------



## Avatar4321

Shaitra said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just the target so until whatever happens, I really don't know if it's going to be good or bad.  Hopefully it's nothing like the hex spell in the last game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nimble fingers - maybe you'll have to type everything out backwards
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ugh, that  would definitely suck!
Click to expand...

 
that's an understatement


----------



## FA_Q2

why - what would be so bad about that 

D: taht touba dab os dluow tahw - yhw

Never mind - that sucks


----------



## FA_Q2

Shaitra said:


> I'm just the target so until whatever happens, I really don't know if it's going to be good or bad.  Hopefully it's nothing like the hex spell in the last game.


I doubt it.  I would hope that all the abilities have a good purpose to them this go around considering double kills we can experience at night.

I guess a positive in this scenario though is that the scum are no longer a voting block - they are split up.  I realized how vital that was last game - the scum team could stop some really strong wagons on themselves because they had at least three votes on lock down.  The masons were a real PITA.  That is no longer the case.


----------



## Avatar4321

FA_Q2 said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just the target so until whatever happens, I really don't know if it's going to be good or bad.  Hopefully it's nothing like the hex spell in the last game.
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it.  I would hope that all the abilities have a good purpose to them this go around considering double kills we can experience at night.
> 
> I guess a positive in this scenario though is that the scum are no longer a voting block - they are split up.  I realized how vital that was last game - the scum team could stop some really strong wagons on themselves because they had at least three votes on lock down.  The masons were a real PITA.  That is no longer the case.
Click to expand...

 
I was following until the masons were a real pain in the ass comment. I think it would be nice to has some masons pissing off the scum.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Avatar4321 said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just the target so until whatever happens, I really don't know if it's going to be good or bad.  Hopefully it's nothing like the hex spell in the last game.
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it.  I would hope that all the abilities have a good purpose to them this go around considering double kills we can experience at night.
> 
> I guess a positive in this scenario though is that the scum are no longer a voting block - they are split up.  I realized how vital that was last game - the scum team could stop some really strong wagons on themselves because they had at least three votes on lock down.  The masons were a real PITA.  That is no longer the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was following until the masons were a real pain in the ass comment. I think it would be nice to has some masons pissing off the scum.
Click to expand...


Town could have won if the masons worked together in the game thread. Coming in after the game is lost to claim anything is too late.


----------



## FA_Q2

Avatar4321 said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just the target so until whatever happens, I really don't know if it's going to be good or bad.  Hopefully it's nothing like the hex spell in the last game.
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt it.  I would hope that all the abilities have a good purpose to them this go around considering double kills we can experience at night.
> 
> I guess a positive in this scenario though is that the scum are no longer a voting block - they are split up.  I realized how vital that was last game - the scum team could stop some really strong wagons on themselves because they had at least three votes on lock down.  The masons were a real PITA.  That is no longer the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was following until the masons were a real pain in the ass comment. I think it would be nice to has some masons pissing off the scum.
Click to expand...

THIS game yes.  Last game, not so much lol


----------



## Wake

*Mertex has stolen Shaitra's "
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" ability!

She will be informed what it is via PM soon.*


----------



## Avatar4321

stealing seems kind of scummy


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Avatar4321 said:


> stealing seems kind of scummy



Only if it hurts town. Let's hope it's for our benefit.


----------



## Wake

*
Vote Count 1.5*​
*BobPlumb (3):*_ BobPlumb, CafeAuLait, Sgt_Gath_
*Wolfsister77 (2):* _Rosie, Mertex_
*House (1): *_Grandma _
*Moonglow (1):* _tn5421_
*tn5421 (1): *_Moonglow_
*RosieS (1): *_Avatar4321_
*FA_Q2 (1):*_ Sameech
_
*Not Voting (6): *_FA_Q2, MeBelle60, Shaitra, AyeCantSeeYou, House, Wolfsister77_

*With 16 alive, it takes 9 to lynch!
Deadline is 8/26/14, @1pm central.
*


Spoiler: Activated Abilities



*[CafeAuLait] - Neighborize!*
_Select five other players. You and them will now be Neighbors, and have your very own Neighborhood. This effect lasts until the end of the game. This ability cannot be activated if less than six players are alive._

*[Mertex] - Nimble Fingers*
_Select one player and steal his or her "
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" ability. You may not target a player who has already used an "
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" ability. You may only activate this ability during Day 1 or 2._



*1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5 | 1.6 | 1.7 | 1.8 | 1.9

*​


----------



## CaféAuLait

Avatar4321 said:


> stealing seems kind of scummy



It does.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Hmmm...................that does not seem like a pro-town ability to me.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Shaitra said:


> So anyone else have an ability they want to share?



Not now I don't.


----------



## sameech

Wolfsister77 said:


> Hmmm...................that does not seem like a pro-town ability to me.



That and there is no girl smooching involved.  Shaitra should now tell us what her ability was I think.  Not sure.  Seems fair to disclose if more than 1 person already knows.


----------



## Wolfsister77

sameech said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm...................that does not seem like a pro-town ability to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That and there is no girl smooching involved.  Shaitra should now tell us what her ability was I think.  Not sure.  Seems fair to disclose if more than 1 person already knows.
Click to expand...


I think she should since it could of been stolen by scum.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I suggest not sharing your ability until you activate it.


----------



## Moonglow

I already lit my farts like I told of my special ability..I needed to see down and alleyway looking for Mafia and Scum....


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Moonglow said:


> I already lit my farts like I told of my special ability..I needed to see down and alleyway looking for Mafia and Scum....



Moon, what are you talking about?


----------



## Grandma

*unvotee*






 : *Invulnerability*


----------



## Grandma

*unvote*  I meant to say.


----------



## Shaitra

Wake said:


> *Mertex has stolen Shaitra's "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " ability!
> 
> She will be informed what it is via PM soon.*


That sucks!!  Do I get a replacement one?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Shaitra said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Mertex has stolen Shaitra's "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " ability!
> 
> She will be informed what it is via PM soon.*
> 
> 
> 
> That sucks!!  Do I get a replacement one?
Click to expand...


Does that mean it's bad for town if it gets into the wrong hands?


----------



## Mertex

FA_Q2 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nimble Fingers
> 
> Shaitra*
> 
> 
> 
> requires an explanation.  What is nimble fingers mertex?  Can you give us some more info?
> 
> I cant find anything that might shed some light on this.  There is a thief role but I doubt that Wake included this in this particular game.
> 
> @Wake
> @Mertex
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure that Wake will explain it when he comes into the thread.  I don't know that telling you what it is makes any difference since it doesn't affect you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because information is good for town unless it is something that identifies you as a valuable target.  Since the ability is out there is little reason I can see to with hold information.
Click to expand...


Well, I don't know what it is going to get me, I have to


FA_Q2 said:


> why - what would be so bad about that
> 
> D: taht touba dab os dluow tahw - yhw
> 
> Never mind - that sucks




Isn't that the way you type all the time.....


----------



## Shaitra

I don't know Aye.  I'm trying to figure that out.  I've got to re-read the rules and the pm to make sure I won't get in trouble for telling everyone what it is.  It's not that spectacular really, but I never got the chance to ask if it was a one shot or if it was usable more than once.


----------



## Shaitra

My big thing is now trying to figure out if Mertex is scum.  Stealing someone's ability defintely sounds like something that scum would do.  It definitely seems anti-town at the best.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Shaitra said:


> My big thing is now trying to figure out if Mertex is scum.  Stealing someone's ability defintely sounds like something that scum would do.  It definitely seems anti-town at the best.



It is and kind of cold. I see nothing pro-town about it. You should tell us if you can but if you want to talk to Wake first, that's fine.


----------



## Mertex

Turns out her ability wasn't such a good deal.  I could end up hurting myself and town if I use it, so I probably will just let it die.  Sorry Shaitra, I was hoping you had some super duper ability that was going to be of help to me and Town.
She probably wouldn't have used it anyway, in my opinion, but I don't know.

And, I don't know if I am at liberty to disclose what it was.  Maybe Shaitra will, or Wake can tell us if we are allowed to do that.


----------



## Shaitra

I don't see anything about not disclosing abilities, only not quoting pm's.  I had the ability to protect one person, one night.  The kicker is if the player I was protecting was targeted by scum, I would have died instead of that person.  I already knew who I was going to use it on Mertex so you are very wrong in saying I wouldn't use it.  And the fact that you don't sound willing to protect anyone, you have definitely hurt town.  If anyone had an ability that should not have been used, it was you.


----------



## Shaitra

Mertex said:


> Turns out her ability wasn't such a good deal. * I could end up hurting myself and town if I use it,* so I probably will just let it die.  Sorry Shaitra, I was hoping you had some super duper ability that was going to be of help to me and Town.
> She probably wouldn't have used it anyway, in my opinion, but I don't know.
> 
> And, I don't know if I am at liberty to disclose what it was.  Maybe Shaitra will, or Wake can tell us if we are allowed to do that.



If you are town, how come you are not willing to protect another townie?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Shaitra said:


> I don't know Aye.  I'm trying to figure that out.  I've got to re-read the rules and the pm to make sure I won't get in trouble for telling everyone what it is.  *It's not that spectacular really*, but I never got the chance to ask if it was a one shot or if it was usable more than once.



(emphasis added)



Mertex said:


> *Turns out her ability wasn't such a good deal.  I could end up hurting myself and town if I use it, so I probably will just let it die*.  Sorry Shaitra, I was hoping you had some super duper ability that was going to be of help to me and Town.
> She probably wouldn't have used it anyway, in my opinion, but I don't know.
> 
> And, I don't know if I am at liberty to disclose what it was.  Maybe Shaitra will, or Wake can tell us if we are allowed to do that.




( emphasis added)


Well Shai, just said it was "not that *spectacular really"*, and your interpretation is it could hurt town or you? Weird.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Shaitra said:


> I don't see anything about not disclosing abilities, only not quoting pm's.  I had the ability to protect one person, one night.  The kicker is if the player I was protecting was targeted by scum, I would have died instead of that person.  I already knew who I was going to use it on Mertex so you are very wrong in saying I wouldn't use it.  And the fact that you don't sound willing to protect anyone, you have definitely hurt town.  If anyone had an ability that should not have been used, it was you.



If you are town, you'd use it. If you are scum, you would not. Sorry this was lost like that.


----------



## Mertex

Shaitra said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out her ability wasn't such a good deal. * I could end up hurting myself and town if I use it,* so I probably will just let it die.  Sorry Shaitra, I was hoping you had some super duper ability that was going to be of help to me and Town.
> She probably wouldn't have used it anyway, in my opinion, but I don't know.
> 
> And, I don't know if I am at liberty to disclose what it was.  Maybe Shaitra will, or Wake can tell us if we are allowed to do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are town, how come you are not willing to protect another townie?
Click to expand...


I am, I just don't know who is telling the truth that they are town.  If I protect someone that is Scum, and they were in line to be lynched, I end up dying.  How does that help Town.


----------



## Mertex

Shaitra said:


> I don't see anything about not disclosing abilities, only not quoting pm's.  I had the ability to protect one person, one night.  The kicker is if the player I was protecting was targeted by scum, I would have died instead of that person.  I already knew who I was going to use it on Mertex so you are very wrong in saying I wouldn't use it.  And the fact that you don't sound willing to protect anyone, you have definitely hurt town.  If anyone had an ability that should not have been used, it was you.




That's not true.  I may be more valuable to Town remaining alive.  And your questioning, if you are indeed Town is just going to make me a Target.  So, way to go.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out her ability wasn't such a good deal. * I could end up hurting myself and town if I use it,* so I probably will just let it die.  Sorry Shaitra, I was hoping you had some super duper ability that was going to be of help to me and Town.
> She probably wouldn't have used it anyway, in my opinion, but I don't know.
> 
> And, I don't know if I am at liberty to disclose what it was.  Maybe Shaitra will, or Wake can tell us if we are allowed to do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are town, how come you are not willing to protect another townie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am, I just don't know who is telling the truth that they are town.  If I protect someone that is Scum, and they were in line to be lynched, I end up dying.  How does that help Town.
Click to expand...


You'd make sure you had a townie to protect. And it appears to be only if a player is targeted by scum that they would die. It would be useless to scum to use but helpful to town to use.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see anything about not disclosing abilities, only not quoting pm's.  I had the ability to protect one person, one night.  The kicker is if the player I was protecting was targeted by scum, I would have died instead of that person.  I already knew who I was going to use it on Mertex so you are very wrong in saying I wouldn't use it.  And the fact that you don't sound willing to protect anyone, you have definitely hurt town.  If anyone had an ability that should not have been used, it was you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not true.  I may be more valuable to Town remaining alive.  And your questioning, if you are indeed Town is just going to make me a Target.  So, way to go.
Click to expand...




Shaitra said:


> I don't see anything about not disclosing abilities, only not quoting pm's.  I had the ability to protect one person, one night.  The kicker is if the player I was protecting was targeted by scum, I would have died instead of that person.  I already knew who I was going to use it on Mertex so you are very wrong in saying I wouldn't use it.  And the fact that you don't sound willing to protect anyone, you have definitely hurt town.  If anyone had an ability that should not have been used, it was you.



Did you get hers?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out her ability wasn't such a good deal. * I could end up hurting myself and town if I use it,* so I probably will just let it die.  Sorry Shaitra, I was hoping you had some super duper ability that was going to be of help to me and Town.
> She probably wouldn't have used it anyway, in my opinion, but I don't know.
> 
> And, I don't know if I am at liberty to disclose what it was.  Maybe Shaitra will, or Wake can tell us if we are allowed to do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are town, how come you are not willing to protect another townie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am, I just don't know who is telling the truth that they are town.  If I protect someone that is Scum, and they were in line to be lynched, I end up dying.  How does that help Town.
Click to expand...


So wait, this power stops someone's lynch? So, your thinking is if you stop a lynch we will think you are scum and lynch you next? That sounds like a pretty big ability if you ask me if I am reading you correctly.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see anything about not disclosing abilities, only not quoting pm's.  I had the ability to protect one person, one night.  The kicker is if the player I was protecting was targeted by scum, I would have died instead of that person.  I already knew who I was going to use it on Mertex so you are very wrong in saying I wouldn't use it.  And the fact that you don't sound willing to protect anyone, you have definitely hurt town.  If anyone had an ability that should not have been used, it was you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not true.  I may be more valuable to Town remaining alive.  And your questioning, if you are indeed Town is just going to make me a Target.  So, way to go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see anything about not disclosing abilities, only not quoting pm's.  I had the ability to protect one person, one night.  The kicker is if the player I was protecting was targeted by scum, I would have died instead of that person.  I already knew who I was going to use it on Mertex so you are very wrong in saying I wouldn't use it.  And the fact that you don't sound willing to protect anyone, you have definitely hurt town.  If anyone had an ability that should not have been used, it was you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you get hers?
Click to expand...


It would seem to me her ability was being able to steal and abilities can only be used once per wake.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see anything about not disclosing abilities, only not quoting pm's.  I had the ability to protect one person, one night.  The kicker is if the player I was protecting was targeted by scum, I would have died instead of that person.  I already knew who I was going to use it on Mertex so you are very wrong in saying I wouldn't use it.  And the fact that you don't sound willing to protect anyone, you have definitely hurt town.  If anyone had an ability that should not have been used, it was you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not true.  I may be more valuable to Town remaining alive.  And your questioning, if you are indeed Town is just going to make me a Target.  So, way to go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see anything about not disclosing abilities, only not quoting pm's.  I had the ability to protect one person, one night.  The kicker is if the player I was protecting was targeted by scum, I would have died instead of that person.  I already knew who I was going to use it on Mertex so you are very wrong in saying I wouldn't use it.  And the fact that you don't sound willing to protect anyone, you have definitely hurt town.  If anyone had an ability that should not have been used, it was you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you get hers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would seem to me her ability was being able to steal and abilities can only be used once per wake.
Click to expand...


Oh yeah, that's right. Mertex's ability was nimble fingers. Duh, so hers is used and she took Shaitra's protective ability.

This looks like Shaitra is town and Mertex is scum to me.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Turns out her ability wasn't such a good deal. * I could end up hurting myself and town if I use it,* so I probably will just let it die.  Sorry Shaitra, I was hoping you had some super duper ability that was going to be of help to me and Town.
> She probably wouldn't have used it anyway, in my opinion, but I don't know.
> 
> And, I don't know if I am at liberty to disclose what it was.  Maybe Shaitra will, or Wake can tell us if we are allowed to do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are town, how come you are not willing to protect another townie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am, I just don't know who is telling the truth that they are town.  If I protect someone that is Scum, and they were in line to be lynched, I end up dying.  How does that help Town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So wait, this power stops someone's lynch? So, your thinking is if you stop a lynch we will think you are scum and lynch you next? That sounds like a pretty big ability if you ask me if I am reading you correctly.
Click to expand...


I think Shaitra's is the ability to protect a townie and if that townie is targeted by scum, she dies instead. Like a bodyguard. That would of been potentially been useful to town and is pro-town. Mertex's is NOT pro-town.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see anything about not disclosing abilities, only not quoting pm's.  I had the ability to protect one person, one night.  The kicker is if the player I was protecting was targeted by scum, I would have died instead of that person.  I already knew who I was going to use it on Mertex so you are very wrong in saying I wouldn't use it.  And the fact that you don't sound willing to protect anyone, you have definitely hurt town.  If anyone had an ability that should not have been used, it was you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not true.  I may be more valuable to Town remaining alive.  And your questioning, if you are indeed Town is just going to make me a Target.  So, way to go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see anything about not disclosing abilities, only not quoting pm's.  I had the ability to protect one person, one night.  The kicker is if the player I was protecting was targeted by scum, I would have died instead of that person.  I already knew who I was going to use it on Mertex so you are very wrong in saying I wouldn't use it.  And the fact that you don't sound willing to protect anyone, you have definitely hurt town.  If anyone had an ability that should not have been used, it was you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you get hers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It would seem to me her ability was being able to steal and abilities can only be used once per wake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, that's right. Mertex's ability was nimble fingers. Duh, so hers is used and she took Shaitra's protective ability.
> 
> This looks like *Shaitra is town and Mertex is scum* to me.
Click to expand...



That's the trouble with you Wolf, you jump to conclusions way too quick.  I have to wait for Wake to explain to me exactly how that ability works.  You're taking Shaitra's word and she may be Scum for all you know.  But go ahead, loose lips sink ships and you seem to be good at doing that.   And Shaitra's quick jump on trying to make me look bad may be that she is Scum, she hasn't been saying much to help town from what I can see.


----------



## Shaitra

Mertex said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see anything about not disclosing abilities, only not quoting pm's.  I had the ability to protect one person, one night.  The kicker is if the player I was protecting was targeted by scum, I would have died instead of that person.  I already knew who I was going to use it on Mertex so you are very wrong in saying I wouldn't use it.  And the fact that you don't sound willing to protect anyone, you have definitely hurt town.  If anyone had an ability that should not have been used, it was you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not true.  I may be more valuable to Town remaining alive.  And your questioning, if you are indeed Town is just going to make me a Target.  So, way to go.
Click to expand...


You are the one who STOLE my ability, and then said you weren't even going to use it.  You definitely sound scummy to me.


----------



## Wake

*Players are free to paraphrase anything.*



Shaitra said:


> I've got to re-read the rules and the pm to make sure I won't get in trouble for telling everyone what it is.


----------



## Wake

*Grandma is unable to be killed Night 1.*



Spoiler: Invulnerability



*[Grandma] - Invulnerability*
_Shield yourself from all kill attempts the following Night. This ability may only be used during Day 1._





Grandma said:


> : *Invulnerability*


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wolfsister77 said:


> Oh yeah, that's right. Mertex's ability was nimble fingers. Duh, so hers is used and she took Shaitra's protective ability.
> 
> This looks like *Shaitra is town and Mertex is scum* to me.





Mertex said:


> That's the trouble with you Wolf, you jump to conclusions way too quick.  I have to wait for Wake to explain to me exactly how that ability works.  You're taking Shaitra's word and she may be Scum for all you know.  But go ahead, loose lips sink ships and you seem to be good at doing that.   And Shaitra's quick jump on trying to make me look bad may be that she is Scum, she hasn't been saying much to help town from what I can see.



Hmmmm..........................I said something similar to Ropey in game 3. Who was town and who was scum then? I'm sure you remember.


----------



## Mertex

Shaitra said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see anything about not disclosing abilities, only not quoting pm's.  I had the ability to protect one person, one night.  The kicker is if the player I was protecting was targeted by scum, I would have died instead of that person.  I already knew who I was going to use it on Mertex so you are very wrong in saying I wouldn't use it.  And the fact that you don't sound willing to protect anyone, you have definitely hurt town.  If anyone had an ability that should not have been used, it was you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not true.  I may be more valuable to Town remaining alive.  And your questioning, if you are indeed Town is just going to make me a Target.  So, way to go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the one who STOLE my ability, and then said you weren't even going to use it.  You definitely sound scummy to me.
Click to expand...


Yeah, sure, everyone is saying they are Town.  Wake didn't give me a very good explanation on how it works and I'm not going to risk hurting Town, until I know exactly how it works.  If you want to believe I am Scum, go ahead, you'll only look like a fool when I flip town.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> *Grandma is unable to be killed Night 1.*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Invulnerability
> 
> 
> 
> [Grandma] - Invulnerability
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Invulnerability
> 
> 
> 
> _Shield yourself from all kill attempts the following Night. This ability may only be used during Day 1._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> : *Invulnerability*
Click to expand...


Damn!! That's a sweet ability Grandma. Since scum can't kill each other, this is probably a town ability.


----------



## Wake

*There are no Scum or Town special *



*abilities.
*



*abilities simply exist, and are given randomly to each player.*

*-Edited for accuracy. At war with USMB glitches.*


----------



## Grandma

Wolfsister77 said:


> Damn!! That's a sweet ability Grandma. Since scum can't kill each other, this is probably a town ability.







Wake said:


> *There are no Scum or Town abilities. Only special abilities.
> 
> Abilities simply exist, and are given randomly to each player.*



Scum can't NK each other, Wake.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, that's right. Mertex's ability was nimble fingers. Duh, so hers is used and she took Shaitra's protective ability.
> 
> This looks like *Shaitra is town and Mertex is scum* to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the trouble with you Wolf, you jump to conclusions way too quick.  I have to wait for Wake to explain to me exactly how that ability works.  You're taking Shaitra's word and she may be Scum for all you know.  But go ahead, loose lips sink ships and you seem to be good at doing that.   And Shaitra's quick jump on trying to make me look bad may be that she is Scum, she hasn't been saying much to help town from what I can see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmmm..........................I said something similar to Ropey in game 3. Who was town and who was scum then? I'm sure you remember.
Click to expand...


Yeah, okay.  You think you're being helpful to Town, but you are actually not.  You're actually not helpful to Scum when you are Scum or Town when you are Town, but there's no stopping you, so ahead with your assumptions.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Grandma's would be useless for scum and Shaitra's is like a bodyguard ability which would be useless to scum.

Mertex's is something that would help scum.

Don't take my theory away again Wake.

I'd like to be able to go with one of these and this one makes sense.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, that's right. Mertex's ability was nimble fingers. Duh, so hers is used and she took Shaitra's protective ability.
> 
> This looks like *Shaitra is town and Mertex is scum* to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the trouble with you Wolf, you jump to conclusions way too quick.  I have to wait for Wake to explain to me exactly how that ability works.  You're taking Shaitra's word and she may be Scum for all you know.  But go ahead, loose lips sink ships and you seem to be good at doing that.   And Shaitra's quick jump on trying to make me look bad may be that she is Scum, she hasn't been saying much to help town from what I can see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmmm..........................I said something similar to Ropey in game 3. Who was town and who was scum then? I'm sure you remember.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, okay.  You think you're being helpful to Town, but you are actually not.  You're actually not helpful to Scum when you are Scum or Town when you are Town, but there's no stopping you, so ahead with your assumptions.
Click to expand...


Thank You for your attack on my play style. You are not town. Deal with it.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, that's right. Mertex's ability was nimble fingers. Duh, so hers is used and she took Shaitra's protective ability.
> 
> This looks like *Shaitra is town and Mertex is scum* to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the trouble with you Wolf, you jump to conclusions way too quick.  I have to wait for Wake to explain to me exactly how that ability works.  You're taking Shaitra's word and she may be Scum for all you know.  But go ahead, loose lips sink ships and you seem to be good at doing that.   And Shaitra's quick jump on trying to make me look bad may be that she is Scum, she hasn't been saying much to help town from what I can see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmmm..........................I said something similar to Ropey in game 3. Who was town and who was scum then? I'm sure you remember.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, okay.  You think you're being helpful to Town, but you are actually not.  You're actually not helpful to Scum when you are Scum or Town when you are Town, but there's no stopping you, so ahead with your assumptions.
Click to expand...


I won't attack how you play because I am not scum and I don't want to start a fight. Stick it. I don't argue with scum.


----------



## Wolfsister77

*Vote: Mertex*


----------



## Shaitra

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, that's right. Mertex's ability was nimble fingers. Duh, so hers is used and she took Shaitra's protective ability.
> 
> This looks like *Shaitra is town and Mertex is scum* to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the trouble with you Wolf, you jump to conclusions way too quick.  I have to wait for Wake to explain to me exactly how that ability works.  You're taking Shaitra's word and she may be Scum for all you know.  But go ahead, loose lips sink ships and you seem to be good at doing that.   And Shaitra's quick jump on trying to make me look bad may be that she is Scum, she hasn't been saying much to help town from what I can see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmmm..........................I said something similar to Ropey in game 3. Who was town and who was scum then? I'm sure you remember.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, okay.  You think you're being helpful to Town, but you are actually not.  You're actually not helpful to Scum when you are Scum or Town when you are Town, but there's no stopping you, so ahead with your assumptions.
Click to expand...


And why do you think stealing someone else's ability is a pro-town thing to do?  You complain that Wolf isn't being helpful to town but you are not being helpful to town either.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Let me get this straight - someone was given an ability, used it, and is now being given shit for doing so? Wake said himself"



Wake said:


> *There are no Scum or Town special *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *abilities.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *abilities simply exist, and are given randomly to each player.*
> 
> *-Edited for accuracy. At war with USMB glitches.*



So, how does someone having a particular ability make them scum or town? Someone explain that train of thought, please.


----------



## Mertex

Wolf, you think that you are playing so smart, but you really aren't.  One team of Scum don't know who the other Scum are.  They could target one of them for a NK, and I happen to be shielding that person, I die.

I hope that others that are able to understand that will be able to see that you're either playing really dumb, or you are Scum, like I targe


Shaitra said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, that's right. Mertex's ability was nimble fingers. Duh, so hers is used and she took Shaitra's protective ability.
> 
> This looks like *Shaitra is town and Mertex is scum* to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the trouble with you Wolf, you jump to conclusions way too quick.  I have to wait for Wake to explain to me exactly how that ability works.  You're taking Shaitra's word and she may be Scum for all you know.  But go ahead, loose lips sink ships and you seem to be good at doing that.   And Shaitra's quick jump on trying to make me look bad may be that she is Scum, she hasn't been saying much to help town from what I can see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmmm..........................I said something similar to Ropey in game 3. Who was town and who was scum then? I'm sure you remember.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, okay.  You think you're being helpful to Town, but you are actually not.  You're actually not helpful to Scum when you are Scum or Town when you are Town, but there's no stopping you, so ahead with your assumptions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And why do you think stealing someone else's ability is a pro-town thing to do?  You complain that Wolf isn't being helpful to town but you are not being helpful to town either.
Click to expand...


Stealing an ability from a Scum would be a pro-town thing, especially if that ability was going to hurt town.  I didn't know what your ability was, and I also don't know if you are Town or Scum.  Just because you claim you are Town doesn't make you Town.


----------



## Mertex

I don't know why my two responses ended up together.....argh......


----------



## Grandma

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Let me get this straight - someone was given an ability, used it, and is now being given shit for doing so? Wake said himself"
> 
> So, how does someone having a particular ability make them scum or town? Someone explain that train of thought, please.



Look at what the ability does. 

A shield is useless to a 2-person Mafia team. They can't be NK'd, so they have no need for one, unless that team wants to prevent the other team from NK'ing a Townie. Not bloody likely, that.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolf, you think that you are playing so smart, but you really aren't.  One team of Scum don't know who the other Scum are.  They could target one of them for a NK, and I happen to be shielding that person, I die.
> 
> I hope that others that are able to understand that will be able to see that you're either playing really dumb, or you are Scum,



And all you do is call people dumb and insult them when they do something you don't like. How is that helpful to town? Where's your smart and oh so much better than me Mafia play?


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, that's right. Mertex's ability was nimble fingers. Duh, so hers is used and she took Shaitra's protective ability.
> 
> This looks like *Shaitra is town and Mertex is scum* to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the trouble with you Wolf, you jump to conclusions way too quick.  I have to wait for Wake to explain to me exactly how that ability works.  You're taking Shaitra's word and she may be Scum for all you know.  But go ahead, loose lips sink ships and you seem to be good at doing that.   And Shaitra's quick jump on trying to make me look bad may be that she is Scum, she hasn't been saying much to help town from what I can see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmmmm..........................I said something similar to Ropey in game 3. Who was town and who was scum then? I'm sure you remember.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, okay.  You think you're being helpful to Town, but you are actually not.  You're actually not helpful to Scum when you are Scum or Town when you are Town, but there's no stopping you, so ahead with your assumptions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank You for your attack on my play style. You are not town. Deal with it.
Click to expand...


Wolf, you are Scum.  You saying that I am scum is just Kerfuffle.  You always get nervous when you're about to be found out, don't you?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex, Do not call me dumb again. Personal insults are not allowed.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolf, you are Scum.  You saying that I am scum is just Kerfuffle.  You always get nervous when you're about to be found out, don't you?



LOL, LOL.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex, Do not call me dumb again. Personal insults are not allowed.



I didn't call you dumb.  Don't put words in my mouth.  I said you were playing dumb.  And I'm not responding to you again.  You did the same thing to Ropey in Game 3 when you were Scum...tried to make him look like Scum.  I'm not falling for your drama.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> Grandma's would be useless for scum and Shaitra's is like a bodyguard ability which would be useless to scum.
> 
> Mertex's is something that would help scum.
> 
> Don't take my theory away again Wake.
> 
> I'd like to be able to go with one of these and this one makes sense.




You can't think like that is the abilities were randomized. Scum may have gotten an ability useless to them and it could throw our perceptions. It reminds me of game three when I though SR was lying about being a cop, when we had three. I knew FA was one and I believed Luissa. It threw the game into an upheaval when SR intimated she was a cop.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Grandma said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me get this straight - someone was given an ability, used it, and is now being given shit for doing so? Wake said himself"
> 
> So, how does someone having a particular ability make them scum or town? Someone explain that train of thought, please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at what the ability does.
> 
> A shield is useless to a 2-person Mafia team. They can't be NK'd, so they have no need for one, unless that team wants to prevent the other team from NK'ing a Townie. Not bloody likely, that.
Click to expand...


@Wake 

Would you please clarify if scum were given 'hand picked' abilities to help them, or if they had the same chance of getting something useless as town has?


----------



## Wolfsister77

WTF? Giving out idiotic abilities to scum or town makes no sense. Everyone's ability should do something useful or they would never be used.

They can be random but they still have to make sense.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma's would be useless for scum and Shaitra's is like a bodyguard ability which would be useless to scum.
> 
> Mertex's is something that would help scum.
> 
> Don't take my theory away again Wake.
> 
> I'd like to be able to go with one of these and this one makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't think like that is the abilities were randomized. Scum may have gotten an ability useless to them and it could throw our perceptions. It reminds me of game three when I though SR was lying about being a cop, when we had three. I knew FA was one and I believed Luissa. It threw the game into an upheaval when SR intimated she was a cop.
Click to expand...


Why would Wake bother giving out useless abilities? These are supposed to be used. It makes no sense. But if everyone wants to go back to square one, so be it. The game will go nowhere I guess.


----------



## sameech

Wake said:


> *There are no Scum or Town special *
> 
> 
> 
> *abilities.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *abilities simply exist, and are given randomly to each player.*
> 
> *-Edited for accuracy. At war with USMB glitches.*



I'd vig Cereal_Killer if I were you.  Just a suggestion


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

@BobPlumb 

Are you playing the game or not? Several of us have asked you to explain yourself in voting for yourself, but you have yet to answer. Is it because you don't understand how the game is played?


----------



## Wake

*All of these unique abilities are randomly given.

Doing otherwise damages the integrity of the game.*


----------



## Wolfsister77

This really isn't working for me.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> This really isn't working for me.



That speaks volumes. 

Shouldn't you be more worried about how it plays out for town instead of for you?


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This really isn't working for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That speaks volumes.
> 
> Shouldn't you be more worried about how it plays out for town instead of for you?
Click to expand...


Right, I get crap for assuming things and here you are.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> This really isn't working for me.





Who is your strongest town read(s), Wolf? If you use it then use it on whoever that may be. Also take into consideration how scum kill before making that choice.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This really isn't working for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is your strongest town read(s), Wolf? If you use it then use it on whoever that may be. Also take into consideration how scum kill before making that choice.
Click to expand...


My ability doesn't work that way.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Oh and I don't know if its one shot deal you have or what. If Wake announced it on the thread ( your choice) , it seems pointless to be honest, unless he does not say who is protected.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This really isn't working for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is your strongest town read(s), Wolf? If you use it then use it on whoever that may be. Also take into consideration how scum kill before making that choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My ability doesn't work that way.
Click to expand...



Are you able to expound upon that? If it may hurt us, then don't by any means.


----------



## sameech

Wolfsister77 said:


> Grandma's would be useless for scum and Shaitra's is like a bodyguard ability which would be useless to scum.
> 
> Mertex's is something that would help scum.
> 
> Don't take my theory away again Wake.
> 
> I'd like to be able to go with one of these and this one makes sense.



Actually they would be useful to scum if there is a town vigilante and Wake taking  your theory away suggest that there is one.  So while your post may not be accurate, it has lead to some additional information possibly being revealed.  Makes me hopeful in light of their two potential night kills that we can shoot back.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Oh and I don't know if its one shot deal you have or what. If Wake announced it on the thread ( your choice) , it seems pointless to be honest, unless he does not say who is protected.



This is confusing to me. I think I may have been misunderstood, LOL.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This really isn't working for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is your strongest town read(s), Wolf? If you use it then use it on whoever that may be. Also take into consideration how scum kill before making that choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My ability doesn't work that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you able to expound upon that? If it may hurt us, then don't by any means.
Click to expand...


It won't hurt anybody.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This really isn't working for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That speaks volumes.
> 
> Shouldn't you be more worried about how it plays out for town instead of for you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, I get crap for assuming things and here you are.
Click to expand...


I'm not giving you a hard time. Redirect your train of thought and see how we can use our abilites for a town win. Think about those in your neighborhood. If you trust them as being town, get ideas from them. Town must work together this game, not against each other. Too many are already trying to start crap with each other. Think about who isn't participating right now.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I don't know if its one shot deal you have or what. If Wake announced it on the thread ( your choice) , it seems pointless to be honest, unless he does not say who is protected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is confusing to me. I think I may have been misunderstood, LOL.
Click to expand...



Sorry, what I meant was, if you can protect someone and make a choice of "Mary Jane" and send that in PM to wake to protect whomever as your choice. Like me, all the names in the neighborhood were posted here. So if you make a choice, is Wake going to say. Wolfsister chooses to protect "mary jane", therefore making it pointless since scum would know they can't NK. Mary Jane.


----------



## Grandma

Okay.

Mertex had the ability to steal another's Ability.

That can be useful to either Scum or Town.

But Mertex was totally bummed about getting the Shield, which would bump her up from presumed Townie to a PR.

Why was she so bummed out? Why did she say that she won't use the shield?

Sorry, but that's straight up Scum.


Am I the only one that noticed that Mertex's play is completely different from Game 4?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Grandma said:


> Okay.
> 
> Mertex had the ability to steal another's Ability.
> 
> That can be useful to either Scum or Town.
> 
> But Mertex was totally bummed about getting the Shield, which would bump her up from presumed Townie to a PR.
> 
> Why was she so bummed out? Why did she say that she won't use the shield?
> 
> Sorry, but that's straight up Scum.
> 
> 
> Am I the only one that noticed that Mertex's play is completely different from Game 4?



Nope, I know her scum game. I think you are on the right track with this.


----------



## tn5421

Wolfsister77 said:


> You'd make sure you had a townie to protect. And it appears to be only if a player is targeted by scum that they would die. It would be useless to scum to use but helpful to town to use.



It's a one-shot ability, so if she uses is on someone that isn't targeted thats it.  She also dies if she uses it correctly, which is a serious drawback.



Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex, Do not call me dumb again. Personal insults are not allowed.



Unless I'm mistaken, she referred to your play as dumb, not you personally.



Grandma said:


> Okay.
> 
> Mertex had the ability to steal another's Ability.
> 
> That can be useful to either Scum or Town.
> 
> But Mertex was totally bummed about getting the Shield, which would bump her up from presumed Townie to a PR.
> 
> Why was she so bummed out? Why did she say that she won't use the shield?
> 
> Sorry, but that's straight up Scum.
> 
> 
> Am I the only one that noticed that Mertex's play is completely different from Game 4?



She was hoping for a pure protective power probably, rather than 'take targets place' kind of protective power.


----------



## Shaitra

So we have several regulars that aren't talking much.  After mentioning that she thought I was MIA Rosie has gone silent.  What's up with that?


----------



## sameech

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I don't know if its one shot deal you have or what. If Wake announced it on the thread ( your choice) , it seems pointless to be honest, unless he does not say who is protected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is confusing to me. I think I may have been misunderstood, LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, what I meant was, if you can protect someone and make a choice of "Mary Jane" and send that in PM to wake to protect whomever as your choice. Like me, all the names in the neighborhood were posted here. So if you make a choice, is Wake going to say. Wolfsister chooses to protect "mary jane", therefore making it pointless since scum would know they can't NK. Mary Jane.
Click to expand...


Now that I think about it, that would be kind of pro-scum if the identity of the person shielded and the ID of the shielder were both posted in thread.  I would hope that could be done by PM.


----------



## Wolfsister77

TN-It is still an insult which is what Mertex does when confronted. It's pointless to play like that unless you are scum or really pissed off town which I don't get from her.


----------



## Wolfsister77

sameech said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I don't know if its one shot deal you have or what. If Wake announced it on the thread ( your choice) , it seems pointless to be honest, unless he does not say who is protected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is confusing to me. I think I may have been misunderstood, LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, what I meant was, if you can protect someone and make a choice of "Mary Jane" and send that in PM to wake to protect whomever as your choice. Like me, all the names in the neighborhood were posted here. So if you make a choice, is Wake going to say. Wolfsister chooses to protect "mary jane", therefore making it pointless since scum would know they can't NK. Mary Jane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now that I think about it, that would be kind of pro-scum if the identity of the person shielded and the ID of the shielder were both posted in thread.  I would hope that could be done by PM.
Click to expand...


I have no idea what Cafe is talking about. I have not posted my ability here at all.


----------



## Wolfsister77

tn5421 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You'd make sure you had a townie to protect. And it appears to be only if a player is targeted by scum that they would die. It would be useless to scum to use but helpful to town to use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a one-shot ability, so if she uses is on someone that isn't targeted thats it.  She also dies if she uses it correctly, which is a serious drawback.
Click to expand...


Why is it a serious setback if she dies protecting someone else?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I don't know if its one shot deal you have or what. If Wake announced it on the thread ( your choice) , it seems pointless to be honest, unless he does not say who is protected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is confusing to me. I think I may have been misunderstood, LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, what I meant was, if you can protect someone and make a choice of "Mary Jane" and send that in PM to wake to protect whomever as your choice. Like me, all the names in the neighborhood were posted here. So if you make a choice, is Wake going to say. Wolfsister chooses to protect "mary jane", therefore making it pointless since scum would know they can't NK. Mary Jane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now that I think about it, that would be kind of pro-scum if the identity of the person shielded and the ID of the shielder were both posted in thread.  I would hope that could be done by PM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no idea what Cafe is talking about. I have not posted my ability here at all.
Click to expand...



He is not saying that and neither am I.

Remember when I used my ability? I assumed everyone I picked would remain anonymous, instead Wake told me everyone I picked would be made public. The same way your ability was made public.

So if you decided to use your protection taken from Shai, would Wake post inthread, Wolf has decided to protect "XYZ", therefore scum would know not to go for a NK of "XYZ">


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I don't know if its one shot deal you have or what. If Wake announced it on the thread ( your choice) , it seems pointless to be honest, unless he does not say who is protected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is confusing to me. I think I may have been misunderstood, LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, what I meant was, if you can protect someone and make a choice of "Mary Jane" and send that in PM to wake to protect whomever as your choice. Like me, all the names in the neighborhood were posted here. So if you make a choice, is Wake going to say. Wolfsister chooses to protect "mary jane", therefore making it pointless since scum would know they can't NK. Mary Jane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now that I think about it, that would be kind of pro-scum if the identity of the person shielded and the ID of the shielder were both posted in thread.  I would hope that could be done by PM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no idea what Cafe is talking about. I have not posted my ability here at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He is not saying that and neither am I.
> 
> Remember when I used my ability? I assumed everyone I picked would remain anonymous, instead Wake told me everyone I picked would be made public. The same way your ability was made public.
> 
> So if you decided to use your protection taken from Shai, would Wake post inthread, Wolf has decided to protect "XYZ", therefore scum would know not to go for a NK of "XYZ">
Click to expand...


Thank You, You were just using my name as an example. Got it now.


----------



## sameech

Wolfsister77 said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I don't know if its one shot deal you have or what. If Wake announced it on the thread ( your choice) , it seems pointless to be honest, unless he does not say who is protected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is confusing to me. I think I may have been misunderstood, LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, what I meant was, if you can protect someone and make a choice of "Mary Jane" and send that in PM to wake to protect whomever as your choice. Like me, all the names in the neighborhood were posted here. So if you make a choice, is Wake going to say. Wolfsister chooses to protect "mary jane", therefore making it pointless since scum would know they can't NK. Mary Jane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now that I think about it, that would be kind of pro-scum if the identity of the person shielded and the ID of the shielder were both posted in thread.  I would hope that could be done by PM.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no idea what Cafe is talking about. I have not posted my ability here at all.
Click to expand...


I was just talking about the power that Mertex stole from Shaitra generically--if the protect has to be done in the game thread then scum would know the details which would prevent us from being able to block one of the scum NK attempts unless they just went after the bodyguard which they could have done directly anyway.  It basically amounts to being another NK immunity like Grandma's.


----------



## House

Avatar4321 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wake
> *...XXX Bob Plumb
> *
> Very tricksy that one is....
> 
> Frankly, if we're going to lynch anyone, why not make it the guy who's blatantly asking for it? lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because 1) I suspect that he just doesn't understand the game yet and wants out based on my own WTF reaction to my first game; and 2) we don't have the numerical cushion to be dicking around until we have killed at least 1 scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True. However, Wake could replace him if he wants out, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not if we lynch him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> we still have several days till the deadline. No need to rush a lynch when he could start playing or we could replace him
Click to expand...


I wasn't suggesting we should lynch him.  Reread my post.

Wake can't replace him if we lynch him, right?

Sheesh, you suspicious motherfuckers.


----------



## Shaitra

And let's face it, if she's scum she definitely will never use it.


sameech said:


> I was just talking about the power that Mertex stole from Shaitra generically--if the protect has to be done in the game thread then scum would know the details which would prevent us from being able to block one of the scum NK attempts unless they just went after the bodyguard which they could have done directly anyway.  It basically amounts to being another NK immunity like Grandma's.



That is one way to look at it.  It seems a bit strange that a person would have to post the name of the person being protected since it would be out there for all to see.  I'd hope that it would be done via PM.


----------



## Shaitra

OK, that's not the way I typed post 781.


----------



## Shaitra

House, you have any reads on people?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma's would be useless for scum and Shaitra's is like a bodyguard ability which would be useless to scum.
> 
> Mertex's is something that would help scum.
> 
> Don't take my theory away again Wake.
> 
> I'd like to be able to go with one of these and this one makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't think like that is the abilities were randomized. Scum may have gotten an ability useless to them and it could throw our perceptions. It reminds me of game three when I though SR was lying about being a cop, when we had three. I knew FA was one and I believed Luissa. It threw the game into an upheaval when SR intimated she was a cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would Wake bother giving out useless abilities? These are supposed to be used. It makes no sense. But if everyone wants to go back to square one, so be it. The game will go nowhere I guess.
Click to expand...


What do you mean go back to square one. Wake says the abilities were randomized. This means Scum may have abilities which have no vaule to them , except to throw us into believing they are town AND to make the other scum teams hunting each other make them believe they are town too. The same way Scum got the same PM we did for claim purposes.

Which reminds me, @Moonglow, what do you think of what is happening right now?


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma's would be useless for scum and Shaitra's is like a bodyguard ability which would be useless to scum.
> 
> Mertex's is something that would help scum.
> 
> Don't take my theory away again Wake.
> 
> I'd like to be able to go with one of these and this one makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't think like that is the abilities were randomized. Scum may have gotten an ability useless to them and it could throw our perceptions. It reminds me of game three when I though SR was lying about being a cop, when we had three. I knew FA was one and I believed Luissa. It threw the game into an upheaval when SR intimated she was a cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would Wake bother giving out useless abilities? These are supposed to be used. It makes no sense. But if everyone wants to go back to square one, so be it. The game will go nowhere I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you mean go back to square one. Wake says the abilities were randomized. This means Scum may have abilities which have no vaule to them , except to throw us into believing they are town AND to make the other scum teams hunting each other make them believe they are town too. The same way Scum got the same PM we did for claim purposes.
> 
> Which reminds me, @Moonglow, what do you think of what is happening right now?
Click to expand...


Square because I thought another theory of mine was being shot to hell again. However, now we are talking about abilities which means I can understand why Wake is using them this game. It generates discussion.


----------



## Wolfsister77

This software sucks to play this game on. Just saying.


----------



## sameech

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma's would be useless for scum and Shaitra's is like a bodyguard ability which would be useless to scum.
> 
> Mertex's is something that would help scum.
> 
> Don't take my theory away again Wake.
> 
> I'd like to be able to go with one of these and this one makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't think like that is the abilities were randomized. Scum may have gotten an ability useless to them and it could throw our perceptions. It reminds me of game three when I though SR was lying about being a cop, when we had three. I knew FA was one and I believed Luissa. It threw the game into an upheaval when SR intimated she was a cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would Wake bother giving out useless abilities? These are supposed to be used. It makes no sense. But if everyone wants to go back to square one, so be it. The game will go nowhere I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you mean go back to square one. Wake says the abilities were randomized. This means Scum may have abilities which have no vaule to them , except to throw us into believing they are town AND to make the other scum teams hunting each other make them believe they are town too. The same way Scum got the same PM we did for claim purposes.
> 
> Which reminds me, @Moonglow, what do you think of what is happening right now?
Click to expand...


The way you worded that post bothers me.


----------



## sameech

Shaitra said:


> OK, that's not the way I typed post 781.



Did you start to quote another post and then didn't respond?  The software traps the text unless you completely backspace/delete your prior reply attempt.  I discovered that you can completely log off, clean your cache, and get back on and it will still be there when you try to reply to another post unless you completely delete it.  It is a quirk when there is no cancel button


----------



## CaféAuLait

sameech said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma's would be useless for scum and Shaitra's is like a bodyguard ability which would be useless to scum.
> 
> Mertex's is something that would help scum.
> 
> Don't take my theory away again Wake.
> 
> I'd like to be able to go with one of these and this one makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't think like that is the abilities were randomized. Scum may have gotten an ability useless to them and it could throw our perceptions. It reminds me of game three when I though SR was lying about being a cop, when we had three. I knew FA was one and I believed Luissa. It threw the game into an upheaval when SR intimated she was a cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would Wake bother giving out useless abilities? These are supposed to be used. It makes no sense. But if everyone wants to go back to square one, so be it. The game will go nowhere I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you mean go back to square one. Wake says the abilities were randomized. This means Scum may have abilities which have no vaule to them , except to throw us into believing they are town AND to make the other scum teams hunting each other make them believe they are town too. The same way Scum got the same PM we did for claim purposes.
> 
> Which reminds me, @Moonglow, what do you think of what is happening right now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The way you worded that post bothers me.
Click to expand...


Why?


----------



## sameech

CaféAuLait said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma's would be useless for scum and Shaitra's is like a bodyguard ability which would be useless to scum.
> 
> Mertex's is something that would help scum.
> 
> Don't take my theory away again Wake.
> 
> I'd like to be able to go with one of these and this one makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't think like that is the abilities were randomized. Scum may have gotten an ability useless to them and it could throw our perceptions. It reminds me of game three when I though SR was lying about being a cop, when we had three. I knew FA was one and I believed Luissa. It threw the game into an upheaval when SR intimated she was a cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would Wake bother giving out useless abilities? These are supposed to be used. It makes no sense. But if everyone wants to go back to square one, so be it. The game will go nowhere I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you mean go back to square one. Wake says the abilities were randomized. This means Scum may have abilities which have no vaule to them , except to throw us into believing they are town AND to make the other scum teams hunting each other make them believe they are town too. The same way Scum got the same PM we did for claim purposes.
> 
> Which reminds me, @Moonglow, what do you think of what is happening right now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The way you worded that post bothers me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?
Click to expand...


It implies there are more than two scum teams "other scum teams"; you capitalized scum twice but not town when you used it twice as well, and that last sentence just seems oddly constructed.  Just feels like there was something you were laboring not to say in it compared to your usual sentence construction.


----------



## CaféAuLait

sameech said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma's would be useless for scum and Shaitra's is like a bodyguard ability which would be useless to scum.
> 
> Mertex's is something that would help scum.
> 
> Don't take my theory away again Wake.
> 
> I'd like to be able to go with one of these and this one makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't think like that is the abilities were randomized. Scum may have gotten an ability useless to them and it could throw our perceptions. It reminds me of game three when I though SR was lying about being a cop, when we had three. I knew FA was one and I believed Luissa. It threw the game into an upheaval when SR intimated she was a cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would Wake bother giving out useless abilities? These are supposed to be used. It makes no sense. But if everyone wants to go back to square one, so be it. The game will go nowhere I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you mean go back to square one. Wake says the abilities were randomized. This means Scum may have abilities which have no vaule to them , except to throw us into believing they are town AND to make the other scum teams hunting each other make them believe they are town too. The same way Scum got the same PM we did for claim purposes.
> 
> Which reminds me, @Moonglow, what do you think of what is happening right now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The way you worded that post bothers me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It implies there are more than two scum teams "other scum teams"; you capitalized scum twice but not town when you used it twice as well, and that last sentence just seems oddly constructed.  Just feels like there was something you were laboring not to say in it compared to your usual sentence construction.
Click to expand...



Because Im on my phone right now and my phone sometimes screws up my posts. My point was everyone seems to be putting a lot of faith into abilities and Assuming those who seem to have pro-town abilities are town. wake says he sent out the second fakeclaim pms to scum. So given wake randomixed the abilities it means 2 things. Scum will get what may be Perceived as town abilities AND they will be given abilities which may make them seem Town to the other scum team to throw each team off.


----------



## sameech

CaféAuLait said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma's would be useless for scum and Shaitra's is like a bodyguard ability which would be useless to scum.
> 
> Mertex's is something that would help scum.
> 
> Don't take my theory away again Wake.
> 
> I'd like to be able to go with one of these and this one makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't think like that is the abilities were randomized. Scum may have gotten an ability useless to them and it could throw our perceptions. It reminds me of game three when I though SR was lying about being a cop, when we had three. I knew FA was one and I believed Luissa. It threw the game into an upheaval when SR intimated she was a cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would Wake bother giving out useless abilities? These are supposed to be used. It makes no sense. But if everyone wants to go back to square one, so be it. The game will go nowhere I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you mean go back to square one. Wake says the abilities were randomized. This means Scum may have abilities which have no vaule to them , except to throw us into believing they are town AND to make the other scum teams hunting each other make them believe they are town too. The same way Scum got the same PM we did for claim purposes.
> 
> Which reminds me, @Moonglow, what do you think of what is happening right now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The way you worded that post bothers me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It implies there are more than two scum teams "other scum teams"; you capitalized scum twice but not town when you used it twice as well, and that last sentence just seems oddly constructed.  Just feels like there was something you were laboring not to say in it compared to your usual sentence construction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Because Im on my phone right now and my phone sometimes screws up my posts. My point was everyone seems to be putting a lot of faith into abilities and Assuming those who seem to have pro-town abilities are town. wake says he sent out the second fakeclaim pms to scum. So given wake randomixed the abilities it means 2 things. Scum will get what may be Perceived as town abilities AND they will be given abilities which may make them seem Town to the other scum team to throw each team off.
Click to expand...


My ability sucks so I put zero faith in it being pro anybody except in a very specific scenario that I doubt would happen.


----------



## FA_Q2

Grandma said:


> Okay.
> 
> Mertex had the ability to steal another's Ability.
> 
> That can be useful to either Scum or Town.
> 
> But Mertex was totally bummed about getting the Shield, which would bump her up from presumed Townie to a PR.
> 
> Why was she so bummed out? Why did she say that she won't use the shield?
> 
> Sorry, but that's straight up Scum.
> 
> 
> Am I the only one that noticed that Mertex's play is completely different from Game 4?


No you are not and Mertex is really looking like scum to me now.  I dont see why she picked shiatra as well.  Care to elaborate on why you picked that particular target?

*Vote: Mertex*


----------



## House

Shaitra said:


> House, you have any reads on people?



Hah... to be honest, I'm having a hard time catching up.  Just got online and there's a novel to read.


----------



## tn5421

My special isn't really useful until later on in the game.  That's all I'm willing to say.


----------



## FA_Q2

Shaitra said:


> So we have several regulars that aren't talking much.  After mentioning that she thought I was MIA Rosie has gone silent.  What's up with that?


Rosie's play style has changed drastically this game and it is certainly making me think that Rosie is scum.  She is trying to be waaaay to nice.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Paging
@Sgt_Gath 
@MeBelle
@Moonglow


any thoughts?


----------



## CaféAuLait

CaféAuLait said:


> Paging
> @Sgt_Gath
> @MeBelle
> @Moonglow
> 
> 
> any thoughts?




Dammit
@MeBelle60


----------



## House

Shaitra said:


> House, you have any reads on people?



Considering I don't know much about other people's metas, it'll probably take me a while to feel comfortable pointing a finger unless somebody does something pretty obvious.


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> House, you have any reads on people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering I don't know much about other people's metas, it'll probably take me a while to feel comfortable pointing a finger unless somebody does something pretty obvious.
Click to expand...



Well, Meta is not always indicative. Its a feel you may have or something that does not make sense.

Throwing a vote can start a conversation, or give you feedback, making a statement can elicit the same.


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> House, you have any reads on people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering I don't know much about other people's metas, it'll probably take me a while to feel comfortable pointing a finger unless somebody does something pretty obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Meta is not always indicative. Its a feel you may have or something that does not make sense.
> 
> Throwing a vote can start a conversation, or give you feedback, making a statement can elicit the same.
Click to expand...


And jumping at shadows can make one look stupid.

I don't need any help with that.


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> House, you have any reads on people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering I don't know much about other people's metas, it'll probably take me a while to feel comfortable pointing a finger unless somebody does something pretty obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Meta is not always indicative. Its a feel you may have or something that does not make sense.
> 
> Throwing a vote can start a conversation, or give you feedback, making a statement can elicit the same.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And jumping at shadows can make one look stupid.
> 
> I don't need any help with that.
Click to expand...


I don't believe I have read you as stupid once this game, in fact I think you are doing pretty damn good for your first game.

Like I said, putting a vote out there may elicit a response which feels off or a mistake is made in the response. A statement, anything can keep the game moving in the right direction.


----------



## Grandma

@House - did anyone say something that seems "off" to you?


----------



## Shaitra

sameech said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, that's not the way I typed post 781.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you start to quote another post and then didn't respond?  The software traps the text unless you completely backspace/delete your prior reply attempt.  I discovered that you can completely log off, clean your cache, and get back on and it will still be there when you try to reply to another post unless you completely delete it.  It is a quirk when there is no cancel button
Click to expand...


Ahh, yes I did start to reply and then never finished it.  Since I had gone to facebook to check something, I figured my half-started reply would disappear.  Definitely a weird quirk.  Thanks for letting me know about it.


----------



## Shaitra

TN, what reads do you have?  Any suspicions?


----------



## sameech

tn5421 said:


> My special isn't really useful until later on in the game.  That's all I'm willing to say.



That is because it is not until later in the game that you have data to put in your bright shiny charts and graphs.




FA_Q2 said:


> No you are not and Mertex is really looking like scum to me now.  I dont see why she picked shiatra as well.  Care to elaborate on why you picked that particular target?
> 
> *XXXX: Mertex*



It is getting harder for me not to join that vote.  The more I stew on her play surrounding the aftermath of the power grab, the worse it feels to me (and I am trying to XXXX out vote in quotes to make it easier for Wake to do searches for his VC.  Don't know if that helps or not when he is doing his search to have one less hit).


----------



## House

Grandma said:


> @House - did anyone say something that seems "off" to you?



Nothing that wouldn't make me look scummy if I posted it without something solid to back it up.

Besides, I've already mentioned my primary suspicion.  Just waiting for a misstep.


----------



## tn5421

sameech said:


> That is because it is not until later in the game that you have data to put in your bright shiny charts and graphs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is getting harder for me not to join that vote.  The more I stew on her play surrounding the aftermath of the power grab, the worse it feels to me (and I am trying to XXXX out vote in quotes to make it easier for Wake to do searches for his VC.  Don't know if that helps or not when he is doing his search to have one less hit).



I'll give you a hint.  The best use of my ability would be achieved when one of the mafia teams is completely eliminated.


----------



## House

*Revelation!*
*
FA_Q2
CaféAuLait*


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

House said:


> *Revelation!
> 
> FA_Q2
> CaféAuLait*



 WTF? What does that do?


----------



## House

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Revelation!
> 
> FA_Q2
> CaféAuLait*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF? What does that do?
Click to expand...


Y'all wanting me to help advance the game, so there ya are.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

So does that reveal their roles?


----------



## Wake

*
Vote Count 1.6*​
*BobPlumb (3):*_ BobPlumb, CafeAuLait, Sgt_Gath_
*Wolfsister77 (2):* _Rosie, Mertex_
*Mertex (1): *_Wolfsister77_
*Moonglow (1):* _tn5421_
*tn5421 (1): *_Moonglow_
*RosieS (1): *_Avatar4321_
*FA_Q2 (1):*_ Sameech
_
*Not Voting (6): *_FA_Q2, MeBelle60, Shaitra, AyeCantSeeYou, House, Grandma_

*With 16 alive, it takes 9 to lynch!
Deadline is 8/26/14, @1pm central.
*


Spoiler: Activated Abilities



*[CafeAuLait] - Neighborize!*
_Select five other players. You and them will now be Neighbors, and have your very own Neighborhood. This effect lasts until the end of the game. This ability cannot be activated if less than six players are alive._

*[Mertex] - Nimble Fingers*
_Select one player and steal his or her "
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" ability. You may not target a player who has already used an "
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" ability. You may only activate this ability during Day 1 or 2._

*[Grandma] - Invulnerability*
Shield yourself from all kill attempts the following Night. This ability may only be used during Day 1.



*1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5 | 1.6 | 1.7 | 1.8 | 1.9

*​


----------



## House

I totally wasted half my role, lol.


----------



## Wake

*"Revelation!" may not be used on CafeAuLait.

She has already activated her special ability.

I should have mentioned it only works on unused abilities.

If you activate your ability, Cafe may not be chosen.
*


House said:


> *Revelation!
> 
> FA_Q2
> CaféAuLait*


----------



## Grandma

@Wake - Post 809 House activated something.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

House said:


> I totally wasted half my role, lol.



If it's helpful to town, it isn't wasted.


----------



## Grandma

Nevermind.


----------



## House

*Revelation!*
*
FA_Q2
Sgt_Gath
*



_(Thanks, Wake)_


----------



## House

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I totally wasted half my role, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it's helpful to town, it isn't wasted.
Click to expand...


It's not helpful to town when it doesn't return results.


----------



## Wake

*[FA_Q2] - Recycle*
Take one "" ability that has already been activated, and activate it as your own. You may only use this effect during Days 1 or 2.

*[Sgt_Gath] - Jailer's Keys*
Select and give one player "1-Shot Jailkeeper" status. This means your target can jail one person once during the Night. A person that is jailed cannot be killed during that Night, but he or she also isn't able to use any abilities.



Spoiler: Revelation!



*[House] - Revelation!*
Target two players. The Mod publicly reveals their "" abilities for all to see.





House said:


> *Revelation!
> 
> FA_Q2
> Sgt_Gath*


----------



## House

Could be nothing, but there's just something about this post that doesn't sit right with me.

Can't quite put my finger on it, but I know it has nothing to do with Rosie.


----------



## RosieS

FA_Q2 said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we have several regulars that aren't talking much.  After mentioning that she thought I was MIA Rosie has gone silent.  What's up with that?
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie's play style has changed drastically this game and it is certainly making me think that Rosie is scum.  She is trying to be waaaay to nice.
Click to expand...


Derp, derp dee derp derp. Times two. 

Regards from Rosie


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> Could be nothing, but there's just something about this post that doesn't sit right with me.
> 
> Can't quite put my finger on it, but I know it has nothing to do with Rosie.



Why do you think it has nothing to do with Rosie?


----------



## RosieS

House said:


> Could be nothing, but there's just something about this post that doesn't sit right with me.
> 
> Can't quite put my finger on it, but I know it has nothing to do with Rosie.



It is almost word for word an accusation Wolfie made against me earlier on in the game.

Being unoriginal and duplicating other's posts is Scummy.

TN openly asked for post content from Scum when he was Scum.

Cafe is infatuated with FA_Q2. He kisses up to her and she sidles right up to Scum. Fawned all over his Scummy self in the last game.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## House

RosieS said:


> *Times two.*



Are you pondering what I'm pondering?


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could be nothing, but there's just something about this post that doesn't sit right with me.
> 
> Can't quite put my finger on it, but I know it has nothing to do with Rosie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think it has nothing to do with Rosie?
Click to expand...


Because Rosie doesn't bother me.  You guys are forming an opinion on her based on her meta.  I don't have that advantage so I'm taking her game play at face value.


----------



## RosieS

House said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Times two.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you pondering what I'm pondering?
Click to expand...







Regards from Rosie


----------



## House

RosieS said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Times two.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you pondering what I'm pondering?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...

Hahaha... I haven't seen that cartoon in forever.  NARF!


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could be nothing, but there's just something about this post that doesn't sit right with me.
> 
> Can't quite put my finger on it, but I know it has nothing to do with Rosie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think it has nothing to do with Rosie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Rosie doesn't bother me.  You guys are forming an opinion on her based on her meta.  I don't have that advantage so I'm taking her game play at face value.
Click to expand...



But that was not my question. I asked why you think that has nothing to do with Rosie? Seems to me it was stated that her meta was off, and if you have no clue about her meta, how can you form the opinion the post has nothing to do with Rosie?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

What gets me is that some are suspicious of Rosie, saying her game play is different, but say nothing about Avatar's being different as well.


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could be nothing, but there's just something about this post that doesn't sit right with me.
> 
> Can't quite put my finger on it, but I know it has nothing to do with Rosie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think it has nothing to do with Rosie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Rosie doesn't bother me.  You guys are forming an opinion on her based on her meta.  I don't have that advantage so I'm taking her game play at face value.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But that was not my question. I asked why you think that has nothing to do with Rosie? Seems to me it was stated that her meta was off, and if you have no clue about her meta, how can you form the opinion the post has nothing to do with Rosie?
Click to expand...


Why would I presume to speak to anyone's meta when I haven't learned them yet?

Reread my post.  I said something about that post bothered me, and it does.   I think Rosie hit the nail pretty square, actually. 

Rosie doesn't bother me, I don't know enough about her but she seems fine to me at this point.


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could be nothing, but there's just something about this post that doesn't sit right with me.
> 
> Can't quite put my finger on it, but I know it has nothing to do with Rosie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think it has nothing to do with Rosie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Rosie doesn't bother me.  You guys are forming an opinion on her based on her meta.  I don't have that advantage so I'm taking her game play at face value.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But that was not my question. I asked why you think that has nothing to do with Rosie? Seems to me it was stated that her meta was off, and if you have no clue about her meta, how can you form the opinion the post has nothing to do with Rosie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would I presume to speak to anyone's meta when I haven't learned them yet?
> 
> Reread my post.  I said something about that post bothered me, and it does.   I think Rosie hit the nail pretty square, actually.
> 
> Rosie doesn't bother me, I don't know enough about her but she seems fine to me at this point.
Click to expand...


Okay, you linked to a post where FA said something about Rosie's play being off, then you said "I could be off, but I know it has nothing to do with Rosie."

The way that reads it sounds as if you are saying FA stating such has nothing to do with Rosie.


----------



## Grandma

Aye - I think a bunch of feel bad about always lynching Avi early in the game. We can get him on Day 3 here!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

CaféAuLait said:


> Paging
> @Sgt_Gath
> @MeBelle
> @Moonglow
> 
> 
> any thoughts?



Just got caught up on what's been going on.

I'm still where I was originally on Bob. If he wants out, we should let him. 

Should we maybe give him a deadline to respond by and replace him if he doesn't say something to explain himself by the time it expires?

Where the Mertex affair is concerned, the whole thing comes off as being "scummy" in general. The ability is scummy, her attitude towards it is scummy, and her defense of it is scummy.

Grandma's use of invulnerability special is kind of suspicious as well. However, seeing as how going after her would be a waste of time anyway ( lol ), I guess I'll have to stick with Mertex for the time being.

@Wake

*Unvote

Vote: Mertex*


----------



## Grandma

Sgt_Gath said:


> Grandma's use of invulnerability special is kind of suspicious as well.



It's what I was given, I can't alter it.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> Aye - I think a bunch of feel bad about always lynching Avi early in the game. We can get him on Day 3 here!




It would be something he's been lynched now, how many times in a row, and we get it wrong because we all feel like shit?  He has been terribly quiet.


----------



## House

Sgt_Gath said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paging
> @Sgt_Gath
> @MeBelle
> @Moonglow
> 
> 
> any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got caught up on what's been going on.
> 
> I'm still where I was originally on Bob. If he wants out, we should let him.
> 
> Should we maybe give him a deadline to respond by and replace him if he doesn't say something to explain himself by the time it expires?
> 
> Where the Mertex affair is concerned, the whole thing comes off as being "scummy" in general. The ability is scummy, her attitude towards it is scummy, and her defense of it is scummy.
> 
> Grandma's use of invulnerability special is kind of suspicious as well. However, seeing as how going after her would be a waste of time anyway ( lol ), I guess I'll have to stick with Mertex for the time being.
> 
> @Wake
> 
> *Unvote
> 
> Vote: Mertex*
Click to expand...


Your ability is soooo fitting. lol...


----------



## Grandma

@Sgt_Gath - Did you see your new ability?


----------



## House

Grandma said:


> Did you see your new ability?



New?


----------



## Sgt_Gath

House said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paging
> @Sgt_Gath
> @MeBelle
> @Moonglow
> 
> 
> any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got caught up on what's been going on.
> 
> I'm still where I was originally on Bob. If he wants out, we should let him.
> 
> Should we maybe give him a deadline to respond by and replace him if he doesn't say something to explain himself by the time it expires?
> 
> Where the Mertex affair is concerned, the whole thing comes off as being "scummy" in general. The ability is scummy, her attitude towards it is scummy, and her defense of it is scummy.
> 
> Grandma's use of invulnerability special is kind of suspicious as well. However, seeing as how going after her would be a waste of time anyway ( lol ), I guess I'll have to stick with Mertex for the time being.
> 
> @Wake
> 
> *Unvote
> 
> Vote: Mertex*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your ability is soooo fitting. lol...
Click to expand...








Heehee.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Grandma said:


> @Sgt_Gath - Did you see your new ability?



It's not new. I've had the whole time. 

Not really sure when I'd use it just yet though. lol


----------



## Grandma

Sgt_Gath said:


> It's not new. I've had the whole time.
> Not really sure when I'd use it just yet though. lol



Oh. I thought it was something new. Nevermind...


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Grandma said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not new. I've had the whole time.
> Not really sure when I'd use it just yet though. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. I thought it was something new. Nevermind...
Click to expand...


A lot more useful than the shield variant. That's for sure.

Kind of bummer that I have to let someone else decide who to protect though.


----------



## House

Sgt_Gath said:


> Kind of bummer that I have to let someone else decide to who to protect though.



Why is that?


----------



## Sgt_Gath

House said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of bummer that I have to let someone else decide to who to protect though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that?
Click to expand...


You can't know for sure what they'll use it for. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You could get conned into giving it up to scum without knowing it, and have them use it to protect some other scum from getting lynched.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Sgt_Gath said:


> Kind of bummer that I have to let someone else decide to who to protect though.



Who says you have to let someone else tell you who to protect?


----------



## Mertex

Sgt_Gath said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paging
> @Sgt_Gath
> @MeBelle
> @Moonglow
> 
> 
> any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got caught up on what's been going on.
> 
> I'm still where I was originally on Bob. If he wants out, we should let him.
> 
> Should we maybe give him a deadline to respond by and replace him if he doesn't say something to explain himself by the time it expires?
> 
> Where the Mertex affair is concerned, the whole thing comes off as being "scummy" in general. The ability is scummy, her attitude towards it is scummy, and her defense of it is scummy.
> 
> Grandma's use of invulnerability special is kind of suspicious as well. However, seeing as how going after her would be a waste of time anyway ( lol ), I guess I'll have to stick with Mertex for the time being.
> 
> @Wake
> 
> *Unvote
> 
> Vote: Mertex*
Click to expand...


You're thinking that it is scummy because you are listening to those that aren't thinking it through.  The Mafia teams do not know who the members of the other Mafia Team are.  If I happen to target (shield) a person that happens to be a Scum member of one team and the other Scum team just happens to have targeted themfor a NK, the scum person that I shielded would not have died anyway, but I end up dead.  How that is supposed to help Town is beyond me, considering other things.  So, go ahead, when I flip town it will be clear to everyone.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of bummer that I have to let someone else decide to who to protect though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who says you have to let someone else tell you who to protect?
Click to expand...


That's what the wording said (I think, anyway). You give the ability to someone else, and they use it to send someone to jail so that person can't be killed.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Sgt_Gath said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of bummer that I have to let someone else decide to who to protect though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who says you have to let someone else tell you who to protect?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what the wording said (I think, anyway). You give the ability to someone else, and they use it send someone to jail so that person can't be killed.
Click to expand...


I just read that again. It's a little confusing, to say the least. You can ask Wake to clarify it for you.


----------



## House

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of bummer that I have to let someone else decide to who to protect though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who says you have to let someone else tell you who to protect?
Click to expand...


[Sgt_Gath] - Jailer's Keys
Select and give one player "1-Shot Jailkeeper" status. This means your target can jail one person once during the Night. A person that is jailed cannot be killed during that Night, but he or she also isn't able to use any abilities.


----------



## Mertex

@Sgt_Gath  I forgot to add, that is how Wake explained it to me.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of bummer that I have to let someone else decide to who to protect though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who says you have to let someone else tell you who to protect?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what the wording said (I think, anyway). You give the ability to someone else, and they use it send someone to jail so that person can't be killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just read that again. It's a little confusing, to say the least. You can ask Wake to clarify it for you.
Click to expand...


Good idea.

@Wake 

The Jailer's Keys special; do I get to select the target who gets sent to jail, or do I have to give the ability to someone else first?

The wording is kind of ambiguous. lol


----------



## CaféAuLait

RosieS said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could be nothing, but there's just something about this post that doesn't sit right with me.
> 
> Can't quite put my finger on it, but I know it has nothing to do with Rosie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is almost word for word an accusation Wolfie made against me earlier on in the game.
> 
> Being unoriginal and duplicating other's posts is Scummy.
> 
> TN openly asked for post content from Scum when he was Scum.
> 
> Cafe is infatuated with FA_Q2. He kisses up to her and she sidles right up to Scum. Fawned all over his Scummy self in the last game.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...



There is the Rosie we know and ____!


----------



## House

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of bummer that I have to let someone else decide to who to protect though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who says you have to let someone else tell you who to protect?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what the wording said (I think, anyway). You give the ability to someone else, and they use it send someone to jail so that person can't be killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just read that again. It's a little confusing, to say the least. You can ask Wake to clarify it for you.
Click to expand...


It's not confusing, he's like a mini-mod.  He gives somebody the ability to jail a player, which protects (and restricts) them.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Sgt_Gath said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paging
> @Sgt_Gath
> @MeBelle
> @Moonglow
> 
> 
> any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got caught up on what's been going on.
> 
> I'm still where I was originally on Bob. If he wants out, we should let him.
> 
> Should we maybe give him a deadline to respond by and replace him if he doesn't say something to explain himself by the time it expires?
> 
> Where the Mertex affair is concerned, the whole thing comes off as being "scummy" in general. The ability is scummy, her attitude towards it is scummy, and her defense of it is scummy.
> 
> Grandma's use of invulnerability special is kind of suspicious as well. However, seeing as how going after her would be a waste of time anyway ( lol ), I guess I'll have to stick with Mertex for the time being.
> 
> @Wake
> 
> *Unvote
> 
> Vote: Mertex*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your ability is soooo fitting. lol...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heehee.
Click to expand...


LMAO


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Mertex said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paging
> @Sgt_Gath
> @MeBelle
> @Moonglow
> 
> 
> any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got caught up on what's been going on.
> 
> I'm still where I was originally on Bob. If he wants out, we should let him.
> 
> Should we maybe give him a deadline to respond by and replace him if he doesn't say something to explain himself by the time it expires?
> 
> Where the Mertex affair is concerned, the whole thing comes off as being "scummy" in general. The ability is scummy, her attitude towards it is scummy, and her defense of it is scummy.
> 
> Grandma's use of invulnerability special is kind of suspicious as well. However, seeing as how going after her would be a waste of time anyway ( lol ), I guess I'll have to stick with Mertex for the time being.
> 
> @Wake
> 
> *Unvote
> 
> Vote: Mertex*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're thinking that it is scummy because you are listening to those that aren't thinking it through.  The Mafia teams do not know who the members of the other Mafia Team are.  If I happen to target (shield) a person that happens to be a Scum member of one team and the other Scum team just happens to have targeted themfor a NK, the scum person that I shielded would not have died anyway, but I end up dead.  How that is supposed to help Town is beyond me, considering other things.  So, go ahead, when I flip town it will be clear to everyone.
Click to expand...


Hey, nothing personal as far as I'm concerned. I'm just trying to keep things moving and remain a regular participant here.

I don't know much about the game or the personalities here yet, so I figure everyone else's guesses are as good as mine at this point. lol

The deadline's a ways off yet, so I doubt you'll wind up being the one ultimately lynched anyway.


----------



## House

Sgt_Gath said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paging
> @Sgt_Gath
> @MeBelle
> @Moonglow
> 
> 
> any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got caught up on what's been going on.
> 
> I'm still where I was originally on Bob. If he wants out, we should let him.
> 
> Should we maybe give him a deadline to respond by and replace him if he doesn't say something to explain himself by the time it expires?
> 
> Where the Mertex affair is concerned, the whole thing comes off as being "scummy" in general. The ability is scummy, her attitude towards it is scummy, and her defense of it is scummy.
> 
> Grandma's use of invulnerability special is kind of suspicious as well. However, seeing as how going after her would be a waste of time anyway ( lol ), I guess I'll have to stick with Mertex for the time being.
> 
> @Wake
> 
> *Unvote
> 
> Vote: Mertex*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your ability is soooo fitting. lol...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heehee.
Click to expand...


There's always another way...


----------



## CaféAuLait

Sgt_Gath said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paging
> @Sgt_Gath
> @MeBelle
> @Moonglow
> 
> 
> any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got caught up on what's been going on.
> 
> I'm still where I was originally on Bob. If he wants out, we should let him.
> 
> Should we maybe give him a deadline to respond by and replace him if he doesn't say something to explain himself by the time it expires?
> 
> Where the Mertex affair is concerned, the whole thing comes off as being "scummy" in general. The ability is scummy, her attitude towards it is scummy, and her defense of it is scummy.
> 
> Grandma's use of invulnerability special is kind of suspicious as well. However, seeing as how going after her would be a waste of time anyway ( lol ), I guess I'll have to stick with Mertex for the time being.
> 
> @Wake
> 
> *Unvote
> 
> Vote: Mertex*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're thinking that it is scummy because you are listening to those that aren't thinking it through.  The Mafia teams do not know who the members of the other Mafia Team are.  If I happen to target (shield) a person that happens to be a Scum member of one team and the other Scum team just happens to have targeted themfor a NK, the scum person that I shielded would not have died anyway, but I end up dead.  How that is supposed to help Town is beyond me, considering other things.  So, go ahead, when I flip town it will be clear to everyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, nothing personal as far as I'm concerned. I'm just trying to keep things moving and remain a regular participant here.
> 
> I don't know much about the game or the personalities here yet, so I figure everyone else's guesses are as good as mine at this point. lol
> 
> The deadline's a ways off yet, so I doubt you'll wind up being the one lynched anyway.
Click to expand...



 Sometimes votes can be pushed and someone ends up lynched pretty quickly.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

CaféAuLait said:


> Sometimes votes can be pushed and someone ends up lynched pretty quickly.



I can see how that could happen.

However, right now, she's only got what, two votes, or three?

I don't think there's any reason to panic just yet. lol


----------



## Mertex

Sgt_Gath said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paging
> @Sgt_Gath
> @MeBelle
> @Moonglow
> 
> 
> any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got caught up on what's been going on.
> 
> I'm still where I was originally on Bob. If he wants out, we should let him.
> 
> Should we maybe give him a deadline to respond by and replace him if he doesn't say something to explain himself by the time it expires?
> 
> Where the Mertex affair is concerned, the whole thing comes off as being "scummy" in general. The ability is scummy, her attitude towards it is scummy, and her defense of it is scummy.
> 
> Grandma's use of invulnerability special is kind of suspicious as well. However, seeing as how going after her would be a waste of time anyway ( lol ), I guess I'll have to stick with Mertex for the time being.
> 
> @Wake
> 
> *Unvote
> 
> Vote: Mertex*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're thinking that it is scummy because you are listening to those that aren't thinking it through.  The Mafia teams do not know who the members of the other Mafia Team are.  If I happen to target (shield) a person that happens to be a Scum member of one team and the other Scum team just happens to have targeted themfor a NK, the scum person that I shielded would not have died anyway, but I end up dead.  How that is supposed to help Town is beyond me, considering other things.  So, go ahead, when I flip town it will be clear to everyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, nothing personal as far as I'm concerned. I'm just trying to keep things moving and remain a regular participant here.
> 
> I don't know much about the game or the personalities here yet, so I figure everyone else's guesses are as good as mine at this point. lol
> 
> The deadline's a ways off yet, so I doubt you'll wind up being the one ultimately lynched anyway.
Click to expand...


The thing is, did you understand my reasoning?  You are saying that it's not personal but doesn't it make sense to you what I said?  Did you read my post?  You are claiming that the situation is scummy, but if you pay attention to what I said, it isn't scummy at all.  

And, I know that it's a long way to lynch, and that's not what concerns me, what concerns me is that those claiming that what I'm doing is anti-town may be the ones that are actually anti-town.


----------



## RosieS

CaféAuLait said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could be nothing, but there's just something about this post that doesn't sit right with me.
> 
> Can't quite put my finger on it, but I know it has nothing to do with Rosie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haters B Hatin' derp derp.
> 
> Regards from Rosie.
> 
> It is almost word for word an accusation Wolfie made against me earlier on in the game.
> 
> Being unoriginal and duplicating other's posts is Scummy.
> 
> TN openly asked for post content from Scum when he was Scum.
> 
> Cafe is infatuated with FA_Q2. He kisses up to her and she sidles right up to Scum. Fawned all over his Scummy self in the last game.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There is the Rosie we know and ____!
Click to expand...


----------



## CaféAuLait

Sgt_Gath said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes votes can be pushed and someone ends up lynched pretty quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see how that could happen.
> 
> However, right now, she's only got what, two votes, or three?
> 
> I don't think there's any reason to panic just yet. lol
Click to expand...



Oh, I'm not panicking, just letting you know, it can happen.


----------



## sameech

Sgt_Gath said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of bummer that I have to let someone else decide to who to protect though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't know for sure what they'll use it for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could get conned into giving it up to scum without knowing it, and have them use it to protect some other scum from getting lynched.
Click to expand...


Scum cannot kill scum at night in this set up.  If they had it, the most they could do would be to stop a town PR from being able to use their ability at night.  With two scum NK attempts, there is a fair chance your jailor could stop a NK.  The only problem is that unless they jailed you, you might be a sitting duck.


----------



## Mertex

Sgt_Gath said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes votes can be pushed and someone ends up lynched pretty quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see how that could happen.
> 
> However, right now, she's only got what, two votes, or three?
> 
> I don't think there's any reason to panic just yet. lol
Click to expand...


Yeah, but Scum is ready to pounce on anyone that is not on their team.  It has happened that people vote for someone, leave to go do something and come back to find that Wake has closed the thread and the person who they voted for (not giving it much consideration) is being lynched.   I can't stop people from coming to their own conclusions, all I can do is try to explain why I did what I did, and by how Wake explained it to me, I believe I made the right choice.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Mertex said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paging
> @Sgt_Gath
> @MeBelle
> @Moonglow
> 
> 
> any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got caught up on what's been going on.
> 
> I'm still where I was originally on Bob. If he wants out, we should let him.
> 
> Should we maybe give him a deadline to respond by and replace him if he doesn't say something to explain himself by the time it expires?
> 
> Where the Mertex affair is concerned, the whole thing comes off as being "scummy" in general. The ability is scummy, her attitude towards it is scummy, and her defense of it is scummy.
> 
> Grandma's use of invulnerability special is kind of suspicious as well. However, seeing as how going after her would be a waste of time anyway ( lol ), I guess I'll have to stick with Mertex for the time being.
> 
> @Wake
> 
> *Unvote
> 
> Vote: Mertex*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're thinking that it is scummy because you are listening to those that aren't thinking it through.  The Mafia teams do not know who the members of the other Mafia Team are.  If I happen to target (shield) a person that happens to be a Scum member of one team and the other Scum team just happens to have targeted themfor a NK, the scum person that I shielded would not have died anyway, but I end up dead.  How that is supposed to help Town is beyond me, considering other things.  So, go ahead, when I flip town it will be clear to everyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, nothing personal as far as I'm concerned. I'm just trying to keep things moving and remain a regular participant here.
> 
> I don't know much about the game or the personalities here yet, so I figure everyone else's guesses are as good as mine at this point. lol
> 
> The deadline's a ways off yet, so I doubt you'll wind up being the one ultimately lynched anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thing is, did you understand my reasoning?  You are saying that it's not personal but doesn't it make sense to you what I said?  Did you read my post?  You are claiming that the situation is scummy, but if you pay attention to what I said, it isn't scummy at all.
> 
> And, I know that it's a long way to lynch, and that's not what concerns me, what concerns me is that those claiming that what I'm doing is anti-town may be the ones that are actually anti-town.
Click to expand...


That's true.

However, to be fair, you could use the same reasoning for basically any "shield" type ability. You can't know for sure that the person you're choosing to protect is on the up and up.

Frankly, by your own reasoning, if you were scum, that'd just be all the more reason for you not to use the ability.

For a townie, it's a shit deal, but it might be worth it in a desperate spot. For scum, who are immune to roughly 50% of the attacks they might face anyway, it's completely useless.

I don't think it's "proof positive" one way or the other. I'm just saying that I can see where some of your accusers are coming from.


----------



## House

Mertex said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes votes can be pushed and someone ends up lynched pretty quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see how that could happen.
> 
> However, right now, she's only got what, two votes, or three?
> 
> I don't think there's any reason to panic just yet. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, but Scum is ready to pounce on anyone that is not on their team.  It has happened that people vote for someone, leave to go do something and come back to find that Wake has closed the thread and the person who they voted for (not giving it much consideration) is being lynched.   I can't stop people from coming to their own conclusions, all I can do is try to explain why I did what I did, and by how Wake explained it to me, I believe I made the right choice.
Click to expand...


No you didn't.  Stealing FA_Q2's ability would have been the right choice.  

Recycle kicks ass... that lucky bastard.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

House said:


> No you didn't.  Stealing FA_Q2's ability would have been the right choice.
> 
> Recycle kicks ass... that lucky bastard.



If only someone could have used Reveal sooner. lol


----------



## Mertex

Sgt_Gath said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paging
> @Sgt_Gath
> @MeBelle
> @Moonglow
> 
> 
> any thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got caught up on what's been going on.
> 
> I'm still where I was originally on Bob. If he wants out, we should let him.
> 
> Should we maybe give him a deadline to respond by and replace him if he doesn't say something to explain himself by the time it expires?
> 
> Where the Mertex affair is concerned, the whole thing comes off as being "scummy" in general. The ability is scummy, her attitude towards it is scummy, and her defense of it is scummy.
> 
> Grandma's use of invulnerability special is kind of suspicious as well. However, seeing as how going after her would be a waste of time anyway ( lol ), I guess I'll have to stick with Mertex for the time being.
> 
> @Wake
> 
> *Unvote
> 
> Vote: Mertex*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're thinking that it is scummy because you are listening to those that aren't thinking it through.  The Mafia teams do not know who the members of the other Mafia Team are.  If I happen to target (shield) a person that happens to be a Scum member of one team and the other Scum team just happens to have targeted themfor a NK, the scum person that I shielded would not have died anyway, but I end up dead.  How that is supposed to help Town is beyond me, considering other things.  So, go ahead, when I flip town it will be clear to everyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, nothing personal as far as I'm concerned. I'm just trying to keep things moving and remain a regular participant here.
> 
> I don't know much about the game or the personalities here yet, so I figure everyone else's guesses are as good as mine at this point. lol
> 
> The deadline's a ways off yet, so I doubt you'll wind up being the one ultimately lynched anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thing is, did you understand my reasoning?  You are saying that it's not personal but doesn't it make sense to you what I said?  Did you read my post?  You are claiming that the situation is scummy, but if you pay attention to what I said, it isn't scummy at all.
> 
> And, I know that it's a long way to lynch, and that's not what concerns me, what concerns me is that those claiming that what I'm doing is anti-town may be the ones that are actually anti-town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's true.
> 
> However, to be fair, you could use the same reasoning for basically any "shield" type ability. You can't know for sure that the person you're choosing to protect is on the up and up.
> 
> Frankly, by your own reasoning, if you were scum, that'd just be all the more reason for you not to use the ability.
> 
> For a townie, it's a shit deal, but it might be worth it in a desperate spot. For scum, who are immune to roughly 50% of the attacks they might face anyway, it's completely useless.
> 
> I don't think it's "proof positive" one way or the other. I'm just saying that I can see where some of them are coming from.
Click to expand...


No, that's not true.  There are other situations where a Townie can protect another person, and even if that person is Scum, the Townie that protected them doesn't die.


----------



## House

Sgt_Gath said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you didn't.  Stealing FA_Q2's ability would have been the right choice.
> 
> Recycle kicks ass... that lucky bastard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only someone could have used Reveal sooner. lol
Click to expand...


I know, right?  That slow prick should be modkilled.



_(ducks and hides as the *way too serious* crowd starts laying eggs)_


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Mertex said:


> No, that's not true.  There are other situations where a Townie can protect another person, and even if that person is Scum, the Townie that protected them doesn't die.



Well, yea. It's kind of a Catch 22 ability either way you want to look at it. No one's denying that.

I was just saying that it is moderately useful to town, where it's not useful at all to scum.


----------



## House

Sgt_Gath said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's not true.  There are other situations where a Townie can protect another person, and even if that person is Scum, the Townie that protected them doesn't die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, yea. It's kind of a Catch 22 ability either way you want to look at it. No one's denying that.
> 
> I was just saying that it is moderately useful to town, where it's not useful at all to scum.
Click to expand...


Unless scum wanted to use it to sell their cover as town.

Then... tada!


----------



## Mertex

Sgt_Gath said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's not true.  There are other situations where a Townie can protect another person, and even if that person is Scum, the Townie that protected them doesn't die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, yea. It's kind of a Catch 22 ability either way you want to look at it. No one's denying that.
> 
> I was just saying that it is moderately useful to town, where it's not useful at all to scum.
Click to expand...


Yes, but for me, it was not.


----------



## Grandma

I've heard enough.

*Vote: Mertex*


----------



## Mertex

House said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's not true.  There are other situations where a Townie can protect another person, and even if that person is Scum, the Townie that protected them doesn't die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, yea. It's kind of a Catch 22 ability either way you want to look at it. No one's denying that.
> 
> I was just saying that it is moderately useful to town, where it's not useful at all to scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless scum wanted to use it to sell their cover as town.
> 
> Then... tada!
Click to expand...


The problem is in not knowing what you are taking.  If I had known what other player's abilities were, I could have chosen to take one that benefitted Town and my own situation.   As it turned out, it wasn't, but that doesn't make me Scum or scummy.


----------



## House

Mertex said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was just saying that it is moderately useful to town, where it's not useful at all to scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but for me, it was not.
Click to expand...


*Vote: Mertex*


----------



## Wake

*When you Activate "Jailer's Keys," you select one player. That player gains 1-Shot Jailkeeper status. Now, that one player may decide to use his or her ability during a Night phase, but only once, and that one player chooses who to jail.*



Sgt_Gath said:


> @Wake
> 
> The Jailer's Keys special; do I get to select the target who gets sent to jail, or do I have to give the ability to someone else first?
> 
> The wording is kind of ambiguous. lol


----------



## sameech

Mertex said:


> No, that's not true.  There are other situations where a Townie can protect another person, and even if that person is Scum, the Townie that protected them doesn't die.



The sum total of your position comes across as "I won't protect a member of town because it is more important that I live than that anybody else in town lives" which by implication is "I am the best player here and you cannot win without me".  I don't think you can argue around that.  You have created a bunch of interpersonal drama and told scum that you won't be using the power instead of leaving them guessing, the latter of which is more bothersome to me than the former.


----------



## Mertex

sameech said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's not true.  There are other situations where a Townie can protect another person, and even if that person is Scum, the Townie that protected them doesn't die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sum total of your position comes across as "I won't protect a member of town because it is more important that I live than that anybody else in town lives" which by implication is "I am the best player here and you cannot win without me".  I don't think you can argue around that.  You have created a bunch of interpersonal drama and told scum that you won't be using the power instead of leaving them guessing, the latter of which is more bothersome to me than the former.
Click to expand...


Well, all I can say is that I am more valuable to town if I stay alive, but, I'm not an experienced player, so I don't know how to explain it to you any other way.  If you don't understand what I am saying, then you will think what ever you want to think.


----------



## House

Mertex said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's not true.  There are other situations where a Townie can protect another person, and even if that person is Scum, the Townie that protected them doesn't die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sum total of your position comes across as "I won't protect a member of town because it is more important that I live than that anybody else in town lives" which by implication is "I am the best player here and you cannot win without me".  I don't think you can argue around that.  You have created a bunch of interpersonal drama and told scum that you won't be using the power instead of leaving them guessing, the latter of which is more bothersome to me than the former.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, all I can say is that I am more valuable to town if I stay alive, but, I'm not an experienced player, so I don't know how to explain it to you any other way.  If you don't understand what I am saying, then you will think what ever you want to think.
Click to expand...


You are missing the point that the ability makes you a strawman, which means you (an inexperienced player) would die in the place of a more experienced player that could stand to benefit the town more.

It's all about diving on a grenade for the benefit of your comrades.


----------



## Wolfsister77

The more I read, the scummier Mertex sounds. She is not any more valuable than anyone else but I implicated that quite a bit as scum to keep town from lynching me in game 3. She also attacked me way more than she had to because she knows I'm a threat to her because I am very familiar with scum Mertex. Her talk of not protecting someone else is not a town mindset and also means the ability is worthless to her because scum would never use it.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Town does not look out for themselves, they look out for town. Scum does anything to stay alive because they have to, to win.


----------



## Mertex

House said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's not true.  There are other situations where a Townie can protect another person, and even if that person is Scum, the Townie that protected them doesn't die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sum total of your position comes across as "I won't protect a member of town because it is more important that I live than that anybody else in town lives" which by implication is "I am the best player here and you cannot win without me".  I don't think you can argue around that.  You have created a bunch of interpersonal drama and told scum that you won't be using the power instead of leaving them guessing, the latter of which is more bothersome to me than the former.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, all I can say is that I am more valuable to town if I stay alive, but, I'm not an experienced player, so I don't know how to explain it to you any other way.  If you don't understand what I am saying, then you will think what ever you want to think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are missing the point that the ability makes you a strawman, which means you (an inexperienced player) would die in the place of a more experienced player that could stand to benefit the town more.
> 
> It's all about diving on a grenade for the benefit of your comrades.
Click to expand...


Inexperienced player does not equal to "not valuable player". I can understand why you don't get it, since you are new, but surely the more experienced Town players should.  Maybe they don't.


----------



## Wake

*@BobPlumb, please play by posting and talking with members here. If you do not, I will be forced to replace you in 24 hours. 8/24/14 @12am.*


----------



## Wolfsister77

Post above should be implied I was more important, not implicated, LOL. Also, Mertex would never tell me she isn't going to engage me any more if she was town. Also, has she done any town posting at all? Look at her posts. Nothing of substance.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> The more I read, the scummier Mertex sounds. She is not any more valuable than anyone else but I implicated that quite a bit as scum to keep town from lynching me in game 3. She also attacked me way more than she had to because she knows I'm a threat to her because I am very familiar with scum Mertex. Her talk of not protecting someone else is not a town mindset and also means the ability is worthless to her because scum would never use it.




Whatever, Wolfie, you're doing a great job of getting Town to lose again.  Good for you.


----------



## Grandma

Mertex said:


> Whatever, Wolfie, you're doing a great job of getting Town to lose again.  Good for you.



Pot/kettle....


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The more I read, the scummier Mertex sounds. She is not any more valuable than anyone else but I implicated that quite a bit as scum to keep town from lynching me in game 3. She also attacked me way more than she had to because she knows I'm a threat to her because I am very familiar with scum Mertex. Her talk of not protecting someone else is not a town mindset and also means the ability is worthless to her because scum would never use it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever, Wolfie, you're doing a great job of getting Town to lose again.  Good for you.
Click to expand...


Right, you are oh so important. I forgot. And yes, I always make both town and scum lose because I play dumb according to you who is so much better and more important. BS


----------



## Grandma

Wolfsister77 said:


> Right, you are oh so important. I forgot. And yes, I always make both town and scum lose because I play dumb according to you who is so much better and more important. BS



Cool it, it's okay, she's just trying to push your buttons. Don't let her succeed.


----------



## Mertex

I'm not trying to push anyone's buttons.  I'm just trying to defend myself.  If you succeed, you are the ones that are going to look foolish, not me.


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right, you are oh so important. I forgot. And yes, I always make both town and scum lose because I play dumb according to you who is so much better and more important. BS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool it, it's okay, she's just trying to push your buttons. Don't let her succeed.
Click to expand...


Okay, I'll go ahead and use my ability.  Why don't you tell me who I should use it on, Grandma.


----------



## Grandma

Don't try and bait me.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> The more I read, the scummier Mertex sounds. She is not any more valuable than anyone else but I implicated that quite a bit as scum to keep town from lynching me in game 3. She also attacked me way more than she had to because she knows I'm a threat to her because I am very familiar with scum Mertex. Her talk of not protecting someone else is not a town mindset and also means the ability is worthless to her because scum would never use it.



Wolfie, why don't you give me a suggestion on who I should use the ability on?  I'll be glad to do it.  Maybe you and Grandma can come up with a suggestion and I'll use it to prove to you that I'm Town.


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> Don't try and bait me.



Why is it a bait?  You're mouthing off that I'm Scum because I won't use it, so why won't you tell me who to use it on?


----------



## Grandma

You're pretty freaked out over 4 votes...


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> I'm not trying to push anyone's buttons.  I'm just trying to defend myself.  If you succeed, you are the ones that are going to look foolish, not me.




It seems to me she is trying to tell us something here. And her doing it so blatantly, knowing scum is reading too may indicate she is hinting at something. She could be trying to save her hide, but I'm not convinced she is scum.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The more I read, the scummier Mertex sounds. She is not any more valuable than anyone else but I implicated that quite a bit as scum to keep town from lynching me in game 3. She also attacked me way more than she had to because she knows I'm a threat to her because I am very familiar with scum Mertex. Her talk of not protecting someone else is not a town mindset and also means the ability is worthless to her because scum would never use it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfie, why don't you give me a suggestion on who I should use the ability on?  I'll be glad to do it.  Maybe you and Grandma can come up with a suggestion and I'll use it to prove to you that I'm Town.
Click to expand...


And why would giving this plan out in the open for all to see be helpful?


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> You're pretty freaked out over 4 votes...



Why are you avoiding the question?  You want me to use the ability, but you can't come up with a name?


----------



## Grandma

CaféAuLait said:


> It seems to me she is trying to tell us something here. And her doing it so blatantly, knowing scum is reading too may indicate she is hinting at something. She could be trying to save her hide, but I'm not convinced she is scum.



I am.


----------



## Grandma

It's your ability, you're such an incredibly valuable player, it's all up to you when and on whom to use it.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're pretty freaked out over 4 votes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you avoiding the question?  You want me to use the ability, but you can't come up with a name?
Click to expand...


Why, so we can tell scum the plan?


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems to me she is trying to tell us something here. And her doing it so blatantly, knowing scum is reading too may indicate she is hinting at something. She could be trying to save her hide, but I'm not convinced she is scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am.
Click to expand...


Yes, you think I'm scum, but now that I'm pressing you to give me a suggestion so I can use the ability you claim that by not using it I'm scum, you avoid it.....hmmmmm.


----------



## Grandma

Mertex said:


> Yes, you think I'm scum, but now that I'm pressing you to give me a suggestion so I can use the ability you claim that by not using it I'm scum, you avoid it.....hmmmmm.



And there she goes with the OMGUS...


----------



## House

House said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's not true.  There are other situations where a Townie can protect another person, and even if that person is Scum, the Townie that protected them doesn't die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, yea. It's kind of a Catch 22 ability either way you want to look at it. No one's denying that.
> 
> I was just saying that it is moderately useful to town, where it's not useful at all to scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless scum wanted to use it to sell their cover as town.
> 
> Then... tada!
Click to expand...




Mertex said:


> Okay, I'll go ahead and use my ability.  Why don't you tell me who I should use it on, Grandma.



Fancy that.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Use it on meeee!


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> It's your ability, you're such an incredibly valuable player, it's all up to you when and on whom to use it.



Okay, I'll use it, just to prove to others that I'm not Scum.  It doesn't seem like I'm going to be able to convince you.


Sgt_Gath said:


> Use it on meeee!



That's a good idea......I think I will.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's not true.  There are other situations where a Townie can protect another person, and even if that person is Scum, the Townie that protected them doesn't die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, yea. It's kind of a Catch 22 ability either way you want to look at it. No one's denying that.
> 
> I was just saying that it is moderately useful to town, where it's not useful at all to scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless scum wanted to use it to sell their cover as town.
> 
> Then... tada!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I'll go ahead and use my ability.  Why don't you tell me who I should use it on, Grandma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fancy that.
Click to expand...


Yep


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you think I'm scum, but now that I'm pressing you to give me a suggestion so I can use the ability you claim that by not using it I'm scum, you avoid it.....hmmmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And there she goes with the OMGUS...
Click to expand...


OMGUS only apply to retaliatory votes.  I didn't vote for you, so you're lacking in the understanding of OMGUS.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's your ability, you're such an incredibly valuable player, it's all up to you when and on whom to use it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I'll use it, just to prove to others that I'm not Scum.  It doesn't seem like I'm going to be able to convince you.
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Use it on meeee!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a good idea......I think I will.
Click to expand...



Okay, so your biggest fear is you might protect a scum Mertex with this role you have? Is that the issue? From what I am gathering if you accidently protect scum you die, or is it you protect anyone and if they are targeted, by scum for a NK, you will die for them?


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's your ability, you're such an incredibly valuable player, it's all up to you when and on whom to use it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I'll use it, just to prove to others that I'm not Scum.  It doesn't seem like I'm going to be able to convince you.
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Use it on meeee!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a good idea......I think I will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so your biggest fear is you might protect a scum Mertex with this role you have? Is that the issue? From what I am gathering if you accidently protect scum you die, or is it you protect anyone and if they are targeted, by scum for a NK, you will die for them?
Click to expand...


Yes, you got it.  That was the way that Wake explained it.  Since Scum can't kill each other, if I shield someone, and one of the Scum teams (since they don't know who the other Mafia team are) target the same player for a NK, I'm the only one that ends up dying.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Again I stress, Why put your plan on who you are going to target out there if you were serious about using it? But you coul


Mertex said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's your ability, you're such an incredibly valuable player, it's all up to you when and on whom to use it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I'll use it, just to prove to others that I'm not Scum.  It doesn't seem like I'm going to be able to convince you.
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Use it on meeee!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a good idea......I think I will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so your biggest fear is you might protect a scum Mertex with this role you have? Is that the issue? From what I am gathering if you accidently protect scum you die, or is it you protect anyone and if they are targeted, by scum for a NK, you will die for them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you got it.  That was the way that Wake explained it.  Since Scum can't kill each other, if I shield someone, and one of the Scum teams (since they don't know who the other Mafia team are) target the same player for a NK, I'm the only one that ends up dying.
Click to expand...


So why would you tell everyone what you are going to do? For the third time now.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's your ability, you're such an incredibly valuable player, it's all up to you when and on whom to use it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I'll use it, just to prove to others that I'm not Scum.  It doesn't seem like I'm going to be able to convince you.
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Use it on meeee!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a good idea......I think I will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so your biggest fear is you might protect a scum Mertex with this role you have? Is that the issue? From what I am gathering if you accidently protect scum you die, or is it you protect anyone and if they are targeted, by scum for a NK, you will die for them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you got it.  That was the way that Wake explained it.  Since Scum can't kill each other, if I shield someone, and one of the Scum teams (since they don't know who the other Mafia team are) target the same player for a NK, I'm the only one that ends up dying.
Click to expand...



But wait. I thought the rules state that if both scum teams target the same townie - then their powers cancel each other out, no one should die and they can't kill one another either for the same reason, their powers cancel each other out.


So, what I am gathering is you HAVE TO pick a townie to save according to the rules.


----------



## Mertex

@Wake







 Human Shield


This should remove any doubt that I'm Town.  If I end up dying, so be it.  Those who are voting for me will look very suspect.


----------



## CaféAuLait

...so _you_ don't die?


----------



## tn5421

Mertex, I think you forgot your target.


----------



## CaféAuLait

My post above was a continuation of the one before your post above Mertex. Not a comment on your post above this one.


----------



## CaféAuLait

tn5421 said:


> Mertex, I think you forgot your target.




Does she PM that to Wake or is it public this time?


----------



## Wake

*[Shaitra] - Human Shield (AKA Bodyguard)*
Gain "1-Shot Meat Shield" status. You may guard one player during the Night, and if he or she would die, you will die instead.



Mertex said:


> @Wake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Human Shield
> 
> 
> This should remove any doubt that I'm Town.  If I end up dying, so be it.  Those who are voting for me will look very suspect.


----------



## tn5421

I assume she's supposed to post the target in-thread, but we should wait for the mod to weigh in on that.


----------



## CaféAuLait

It seems to me this will give scum an advantage if she puts it on the forum, or am I getting this wrong TN?


----------



## Wake

*Target name is required during that Night.*


----------



## tn5421

* -Frost Elementalism - Mertex*


----------



## tn5421

Mertex: Don't screw up the night protection.


----------



## Wake

*[tn5421] - Elementalism*
Select one player, and select either "Ice" or "Fire." That player will be protected from being killed by a Mafia team of that element the following Night. May only be activated during Day 1 or Day 2.



tn5421 said:


> * -Frost Elementalism - Mertex*


----------



## tn5421

CaféAuLait said:


> It seems to me this will give scum an advantage if she puts it on the forum, or am I getting this wrong TN?





Wake said:


> *Target name is required during that Night.*


----------



## tn5421

If the guy that can copy roles copies mine and does Fire Elementalism on Mertex, she becomes an unkillable meatshield with a one-shot protect.  Worth considering.


----------



## Grandma

So she used the Meat Shield. Doesn't prove she's Town unless she dies. My vote remains.


----------



## CaféAuLait

@Wake 

if you have time can you do a VC, please.


----------



## House

Grandma said:


> So she used the Meat Shield. Doesn't prove she's Town unless she dies. My vote remains.



If tn5421 is right, she could be confirmed without having to die if FA_Q2 copies the elemental shield and uses the fire protection on her.

It'd be a win/win.


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's your ability, you're such an incredibly valuable player, it's all up to you when and on whom to use it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I'll use it, just to prove to others that I'm not Scum.  It doesn't seem like I'm going to be able to convince you.
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Use it on meeee!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's a good idea......I think I will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so your biggest fear is you might protect a scum Mertex with this role you have? Is that the issue? From what I am gathering if you accidently protect scum you die, or is it you protect anyone and if they are targeted, by scum for a NK, you will die for them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, you got it.  That was the way that Wake explained it.  Since Scum can't kill each other, if I shield someone, and one of the Scum teams (since they don't know who the other Mafia team are) target the same player for a NK, I'm the only one that ends up dying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But wait. I thought the rules state that if both scum teams target the same townie - then their powers cancel each other out, no one should die and they can't kill one another either for the same reason, their powers cancel each other out.
> 
> 
> So, what I am gathering is you HAVE TO pick a townie to save according to the rules.
Click to expand...


No, I don't have to pick a townie, because I don't know for sure who are townies.  I may have a feel for who is town, but how can we be sure when we know that Scum always claims to be Town.  I have to pick a player, any player.

Remember, the Scum teams only know their own members, they don't know the other Scum Team's members.  One Mafia team could target a member of the other Scum Team to NK.  Since I don't know who is Town and who is Scum, the person that I decide to shield could be the same person that one of the teams have decided to NK, and it could be a Scum.  And since they can't kill each other, I would be the only one dying.  If I luck out and pick a player, and that person is not targeted by either team,  it was a waste.  If I pick a Townie  and Scum targeted them, the Townie would not die, but I would.  It may be that the person I save is more valuable as a player than I am, but I have no way of knowing.


----------



## Grandma

Assuming she protects the correct intended victim.

Sounds like bullshit to me.


----------



## Grandma

House said:


> If tn5421 is right, she could be confirmed without having to die if FA_Q2 copies the elemental shield and uses the fire protection on her.
> 
> It'd be a win/win.





Grandma said:


> Assuming she protects the correct intended victim.
> 
> Sounds like bullshit to me.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Doesn't FA have to copy an ability exactly? Why would he be able to do fire when


tn5421 said:


> If the guy that can copy roles copies mine and does Fire Elementalism on Mertex, she becomes an unkillable meatshield with a one-shot protect.  Worth considering.



Yours is ice though, copying doesn't mean it can be changed.


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> So she used the Meat Shield. Doesn't prove she's Town unless she dies. My vote remains.



Well, Grandma, based on all that you said before, that would make you rather Scummy.  Before, if I didn't use it I was Scum, but now that I have used it, I'm not Town.  Whoa, that ought to raise some red flags to the other Townies.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I really hate the fact that when I quote something, it copies other crap I thought I deleted. That makes things even more confusing.


----------



## Grandma

Mertex said:


> No, I don't have to pick a townie, because I don't know for sure who are townies.  I may have a feel for who is town, but how can we be sure when we know that Scum always claims to be Town.  I have to pick a player, any player.
> 
> Remember, the Scum teams only know their own members, they don't know the other Scum Team's members.  *One Mafia team could target a member of the other Scum Team to NK.*  Since I don't know who is Town and who is Scum, the person that I decide to shield could be the same person that one of the teams have decided to NK, and it could be a Scum.  And since they can't kill each other, I would be the only one dying.  If I luck out and pick a player, and that person is not targeted by either team,  it was a waste.  If I pick a Townie  and Scum targeted them, the Townie would not die, but I would.  It may be that the person I save is more valuable as a player than I am, but I have no way of knowing.



The bolded - how many times does it have to be said that Scum can't NK other Scum?

Do you think no one else knows that?


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> So she used the Meat Shield. Doesn't prove she's Town unless she dies. My vote remains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If tn5421 is right, she could be confirmed without having to die if FA_Q2 copies the elemental shield and uses the fire protection on her.
> 
> It'd be a win/win.
Click to expand...


Why would she be confirmed? If scum targets her and she's scum, it'll be the other team that does it and that team wouldn't be able to kill her anyway, regardless so this could be a big ruse.


----------



## Mertex

tn5421 said:


> I assume she's supposed to post the target in-thread, but we should wait for the mod to weigh in on that.




No, of course I'm not supposed to post the target.  That would just be telling Scum who to target for the NK.


----------



## CaféAuLait

@FA


Wolfsister77 said:


> Doesn't FA have to copy an ability exactly? Why would he be able to do fire when
> 
> 
> tn5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the guy that can copy roles copies mine and does Fire Elementalism on Mertex, she becomes an unkillable meatshield with a one-shot protect.  Worth considering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yours is ice though, copying doesn't mean it can be changed.
Click to expand...



I thought TN ability said he could choose between fire and ice, he chose ice, FA could chose fire the way I read it.


----------



## Grandma

Mertex said:


> Well, Grandma, based on all that you said before, that would make you rather Scummy.  Before, if I didn't use it I was Scum, but now that I have used it, I'm not Town.  Whoa, that ought to raise some red flags to the other Townies.



And one more time she calls an accuser Scum.

I'm telling you guys, she's not Town. Read how she plays as Town in Game 4.


----------



## House

Wake said:


> *[tn5421] - Elementalism*
> Select one player, and select either "Ice" or "Fire." That player will be protected from being killed by a Mafia team of that element the following Night. May only be activated during Day 1 or Day 2.
> 
> 
> 
> tn5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * -Frost Elementalism - Mertex*
Click to expand...




Wolfsister77 said:


> Doesn't FA have to copy an ability exactly? Why would he be able to do fire when
> 
> 
> tn5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the guy that can copy roles copies mine and does Fire Elementalism on Mertex, she becomes an unkillable meatshield with a one-shot protect.  Worth considering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yours is ice though, copying doesn't mean it can be changed.
Click to expand...


From the way I read it, the ability is Elementalism, and either element can be chosen.


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't have to pick a townie, because I don't know for sure who are townies.  I may have a feel for who is town, but how can we be sure when we know that Scum always claims to be Town.  I have to pick a player, any player.
> 
> Remember, the Scum teams only know their own members, they don't know the other Scum Team's members.  *One Mafia team could target a member of the other Scum Team to NK.*  Since I don't know who is Town and who is Scum, the person that I decide to shield could be the same person that one of the teams have decided to NK, and it could be a Scum.  And since they can't kill each other, I would be the only one dying.  If I luck out and pick a player, and that person is not targeted by either team,  it was a waste.  If I pick a Townie  and Scum targeted them, the Townie would not die, but I would.  It may be that the person I save is more valuable as a player than I am, but I have no way of knowing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bolded - how many times does it have to be said that Scum can't NK other Scum?
> 
> Do you think no one else knows that?
Click to expand...


Did you not read the instructions.  The Scum teams only know their own members.  Fire Mafia doesn't know who Ice Mafia are.  They only find out when they target each other, but not before.  Geez!


----------



## Mertex

tn5421 said:


> Mertex, I think you forgot your target.



No, I don't post it.  I have to send it to Wake by PM.


----------



## Wake

*On it.*



CaféAuLait said:


> @Wake
> 
> if you have time can you do a VC, please.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> Why would she be confirmed? If scum targets her and she's scum, it'll be the other team that does it and that team wouldn't be able to kill her anyway, regardless so this could be a big ruse.



Because scum aren't working together.

If scum discovers she's scum, they HAVE to have town kill her, and you'd see some inexplicable lobbying to off her.


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait said:


> ...so _you_ don't die?




Why is it that nobody understands how it works after I have explained several times?  There is the possibility that I will die, and the worst part is that if I don't target a Townie, I don't actually end up saving anyone and I end up dying.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...so _you_ don't die?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it that nobody understands how it works after I have explained several times?  There is the possibility that I will die, and the worst part is that if I don't target a Townie, I don't actually end up saving anyone and I end up dying.
Click to expand...



Mertex please read the post I made below it, that was supposed to be a continuation of the first. I was ensuring I understood what you meant. It was not a swipe at you but me pushing enter too fast.


----------



## CaféAuLait

I really hate not being able to edit.


----------



## tn5421

Grandma said:


> And one more time she calls an accuser Scum.
> 
> I'm telling you guys, she's not Town. Read how she plays as Town in Game 4.



She literally called everyone scum in game 4 as town.



House said:


> From the way I read it, the ability is Elementalism, and either element can be chosen.



Yes.  I chose ice.  It can be duplicated and activated as fire and they'll work together.


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Grandma, based on all that you said before, that would make you rather Scummy.  Before, if I didn't use it I was Scum, but now that I have used it, I'm not Town.  Whoa, that ought to raise some red flags to the other Townies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one more time she calls an accuser Scum.
> 
> I'm telling you guys, she's not Town. Read how she plays as Town in Game 4.
Click to expand...


Yeah, Grandma, that worked really well for you in Game 4, and you convinced almost everyone that you were not Scum and we know how that turned out.


----------



## Wake

*
Vote Count 1.7*​
*Mertex (4): *_Wolfsister77, Sgt_Gath, Grandma, House_
*BobPlumb (2):*_ BobPlumb, CafeAuLait_
*Wolfsister77 (2):* _Rosie, Mertex_
*Moonglow (1):* _tn5421_
*tn5421 (1): *_Moonglow_
*RosieS (1): *_Avatar4321_
*FA_Q2 (1):*_ Sameech
_
*Not Voting (4): *_FA_Q2, MeBelle60, Shaitra, AyeCantSeeYou_

*With 16 alive, it takes 9 to lynch!
Deadline is 8/26/14, @1pm central.
*


Spoiler: Activated Abilities



*[CafeAuLait] - Neighborize!*
_Select five other players. You and them will now be Neighbors, and have your very own Neighborhood. This effect lasts until the end of the game. This ability cannot be activated if less than six players are alive._

*[Mertex] - Nimble Fingers*
_Select one player and steal his or her "
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" ability. You may not target a player who has already used an "
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" ability. You may only activate this ability during Day 1 or 2._

*[Grandma] - Invulnerability*
Shield yourself from all kill attempts the following Night. This ability may only be used during Day 1.

*[House] - Revelation!*
Target two players. The Mod publicly reveals their "" abilities for all to see.

*[Shaitra] - Human Shield*
Gain "1-Shot Meat Shield" status. You may guard one player during the Night, and if he or she would die, you will die instead.

*[tn5421] - Elementalism*
Select one player, and select either "Ice" or "Fire." That player will be protected from being killed by a Mafia team of that element the following Night. May only be activated during Day 1 or Day 2.






Not yet activated:

*[FA_Q2] - Recycle*
Take one "" ability that has already been activated, and activate it as your own. You may only use this effect during Days 1 or 2.

*[Sgt_Gath] - Jailer's Keys*
Select and give one player "1-Shot Jailkeeper" status. This means your target can jail one person once during the Night. A person that is jailed cannot be killed during that Night, but he or she also isn't able to use any abilities.



*1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5 | 1.6 | 1.7 | 1.8 | 1.9

*​


----------



## Mertex

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would she be confirmed? If scum targets her and she's scum, it'll be the other team that does it and that team wouldn't be able to kill her anyway, regardless so this could be a big ruse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because scum aren't working together.
> 
> If scum discovers she's scum, they HAVE to have town kill her, and you'd see some inexplicable lobbying to off her.
Click to expand...


I think you have that wrong.  Even though both Mafia Teams aren't working together, Town only wins when both Mafia teams are dead.  So, it is in their (both Mafia teams) best interest to find out who the members of the other Mafia Team are.  They're not going to cooperate with town to kill off another Scum, that would be against their win condition.  But if they think someone is Town, and it isn't a member of their Team, they will push to have that person lynched.  And, I think that is why Grandma and Wolfsister are pushing to have me lynched.  It could be also be they are town and are just not playing very wisely.


----------



## tn5421

*Vote: Grandma*
FoS: Wolfsister77, Sgt_Gath, House

Every single person on the Mertex wagon right now is looking really scummy to me right now.
Only scum should want an outed Town PR lynched before the ability can be used.


----------



## House

Bed time.

See you folks somewhere between 24-72 hours, depending on wi-fi availability.


----------



## tn5421

While I'm being excessively contrary, MFoS: FA_Q2 AND MeBelle60 for NOT VOTING A SINGLE PERSON THIS ENTIRE GAME AAAAAAA


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would she be confirmed? If scum targets her and she's scum, it'll be the other team that does it and that team wouldn't be able to kill her anyway, regardless so this could be a big ruse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because scum aren't working together.
> 
> If scum discovers she's scum, they HAVE to have town kill her, and you'd see some inexplicable lobbying to off her.
Click to expand...


That does not make her confirmed town but it could show us if she's scum. However, it makes any townie trying to lynch her look bad too because we don't know if it is scum trying to get her lynched or town. 

Before TN used his ability, it could be that scum Mertex knew she wouldn't die if her target was hit because it would have to be by the other team because her team knows who she is, so she could take this risk. If she doesn't die, she can just say her target was some person who is alive and say she's town. This does not mean she's town. But she could use it to target us voting for her and say she is.

Now, TN pulling his stunt and trying to give her full elemental protection, will mean she won't die regardless, and she can run around saying she's town and those of us who suspected her are not, all the while she can still be scum who didn't die because the target wasn't chosen or the other team hit her. This does not mean she's town.

These abilities are confusing as fuck and frankly I'm annoyed because every time I think I have something figured out, it changes and this thread gets filled up with confused posts and no one knowing what is going on, including me, or what to think about anything at all, and it gives me a damn headache.

I can't really play well like this at all. I am just constantly confused and frustrated and I can't sort a damn thing out. I am just going to have to walk away for awhile. I can't take it any more.


----------



## CaféAuLait

tn5421 said:


> *Vote: Grandma*
> FoS: Wolfsister77, Sgt_Gath, House
> 
> Every single person on the Mertex wagon right now is looking really scummy to me right now.
> Only scum should want an outed Town PR lynched before the ability can be used.



Grandma activated her shield TN


----------



## tn5421

*Players**Sameech**CafeAuLait**Avatar4321**AyeCantSeeYou**tn5421**FA_Q2**sgt_gath**moonglow**Shaitra**Grandma**Mertex**RosieS**MeBelle60**BobPlump**House**Wolfsister77**vc1.1*Not VotingHouseWolfsister77sgt_gathWolfsister77Not VotingAvatar4321Wolfsister77Avatar4321ShaitraNot VotingNot VotingNot VotingNot VotingCafeAuLaittn5421*vc1.2*CafeAuLaitHouseNot Votingsgt_gathmoonglowNot VotingAvatar4321tn5421Avatar4321ShaitraNot VotingNot VotingNot VotingNot VotingCafeAuLaitmoonglow*vc1.3*FA_Q2HouseRosieSsgt_gathmoonglowNot VotingAvatar4321tn5421Not VotingNot VotingNot VotingNot VotingNot VotingNot VotingCafeAuLaitmoonglow*vc1.4*FA_Q2HouseRosieSNot VotingmoonglowNot VotingAvatar4321tn5421Not VotingNot VotingWolfsister77Wolfsister77Not VotingBobPlumpNot VotingHouse*vc1.5*FA_Q2BobPlumpRosieSNot VotingmoonglowNot VotingBobPlumptn5421Not VotingHouseWolfsister77Wolfsister77Not VotingBobPlumpNot VotingNot Voting*vc1.6*FA_Q2BobPlumpRosieSNot VotingmoonglowNot VotingBobPlumptn5421Not VotingNot VotingWolfsister77Wolfsister77Not VotingBobPlumpNot VotingMertex*vc1.7*FA_Q2BobPlumpRosieSNot VotingmoonglowNot VotingMertextn5421Not VotingMertexWolfsister77Wolfsister77Not VotingBobPlumpMertexMertex
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]


----------



## tn5421

CaféAuLait said:


> Grandma activated her shield TN



I doubt nightkill invulnerability will stop her from getting lynched.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Finally, Mertex saying she is town for being willing to do this, does not make her town for all the reasons I said in the earlier post, but she can use it to say she is or target us who say she isn't.

So yeah, there's that.


----------



## CaféAuLait

tn5421 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma activated her shield TN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt nightkill invulnerability will stop her from getting lynched.
Click to expand...



Sorry, you are correct, I read ALL kill attempts, and see now it says night.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wolfsister77 said:


> That does not make her confirmed town but it could show us if she's scum. However, it makes any townie trying to lynch her look bad too because we don't know if it is scum trying to get her lynched or town.
> 
> Before TN used his ability, it could be that scum Mertex knew she wouldn't die if her target was hit because it would have to be by the other team because her team knows who she is, so she could take this risk. If she doesn't die, she can just say her target was some person who is alive and say she's town. This does not mean she's town. But she could use it to target us voting for her and say she is.
> 
> Now, TN pulling his stunt and trying to give her full elemental protection, will mean she won't die regardless, and she can run around saying she's town and those of us who suspected her are not, all the while she can still be scum who didn't die because the target wasn't chosen or the other team hit her. This does not mean she's town.
> 
> These abilities are confusing as fuck and frankly I'm annoyed because every time I think I have something figured out, it changes and this thread gets filled up with confused posts and no one knowing what is going on, including me, or what to think about anything at all, and it gives me a damn headache.
> 
> I can't really play well like this at all. I am just constantly confused and frustrated and I can't sort a damn thing out. I am just going to have to walk away for awhile. I can't take it any more.





Wolfsister77 said:


> Finally, Mertex saying she is town for being willing to do this, does not make her town for all the reasons I said in the earlier post, but she can use it to say she is or target us who say she isn't.
> 
> So yeah, there's that.



I'm putting these together since TN's big old chart got in the way, LOL.


----------



## tn5421

I'm tired of this forum software not giving me a scrollbar for my damn tables; I'm trying to convey important information here; namely that FAQ2 and Mebelle have yet to take a stance on ANYTHING.

Out-of-game note: I started a thread for the table problem: BBCode Table Problems


----------



## Mertex

Grandma claiming that if I didn't use my ability I was scum, now that I have used it, it still makes me Scum.


*Vote:Grandma*


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wolfsister77 said:


> Why would she be confirmed? If scum targets her and she's scum, it'll be the other team that does it and that team wouldn't be able to kill her anyway, regardless so this could be a big ruse.





House said:


> Because scum aren't working together.
> 
> If scum discovers she's scum, they HAVE to have town kill her, and you'd see some inexplicable lobbying to off her.





Wolfsister77 said:


> That does not make her confirmed town but it could show us if she's scum. However, it makes any townie trying to lynch her look bad too because we don't know if it is scum trying to get her lynched or town.
> 
> Before TN used his ability, it could be that scum Mertex knew she wouldn't die if her target was hit because it would have to be by the other team because her team knows who she is, so she could take this risk. If she doesn't die, she can just say her target was some person who is alive and say she's town. This does not mean she's town. But she could use it to target us voting for her and say she is.
> 
> Now, TN pulling his stunt and trying to give her full elemental protection, will mean she won't die regardless, and she can run around saying she's town and those of us who suspected her are not, all the while she can still be scum who didn't die because the target wasn't chosen or the other team hit her. This does not mean she's town.
> 
> These abilities are confusing as fuck and frankly I'm annoyed because every time I think I have something figured out, it changes and this thread gets filled up with confused posts and no one knowing what is going on, including me, or what to think about anything at all, and it gives me a damn headache.
> 
> I can't really play well like this at all. I am just constantly confused and frustrated and I can't sort a damn thing out. I am just going to have to walk away for awhile. I can't take it any more.





Wolfsister77 said:


> Finally, Mertex saying she is town for being willing to do this, does not make her town for all the reasons I said in the earlier post, but she can use it to say she is or target us who say she isn't.
> 
> So yeah, there's that.



Yeah, I can't edit and all my earlier quotes were not included in my last posts so I'm putting them all together-AGAIN.


----------



## Wolfsister77

tn5421 said:


> *Vote: Grandma*
> FoS: Wolfsister77, Sgt_Gath, House
> 
> Every single person on the Mertex wagon right now is looking really scummy to me right now.
> Only scum should want an outed Town PR lynched before the ability can be used.



What it hell makes you so sure she is town?


----------



## tn5421

Since the software is literally shitting on my bbcode tables, here's a screenshot of the data, with pretty colors:






As you can see, we have suspicious activity here on the part of FA_Q2, MeBelle, and AyeCantSeeYou; as well as blatantly scummy activity on the part of BobPlump


----------



## House

tn5421 said:


> *Vote: Grandma*
> FoS: Wolfsister77, Sgt_Gath, House
> 
> Every single person on the Mertex wagon right now is looking really scummy to me right now.
> Only scum should want an outed Town PR lynched before the ability can be used.



I think not.



House said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's not true.  There are other situations where a Townie can protect another person, and even if that person is Scum, the Townie that protected them doesn't die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, yea. It's kind of a Catch 22 ability either way you want to look at it. No one's denying that.
> 
> I was just saying that it is moderately useful to town, where it's not useful at all to scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unless scum wanted to use it to sell their cover as town.
> 
> Then... tada!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I'll go ahead and use my ability.  Why don't you tell me who I should use it on, Grandma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fancy that.
Click to expand...



The move was pretty predictable.

I was strongly considering unvoting if your ploy had worked, but Wolf made a solid case against your reasoning.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Grandma claiming that if I didn't use my ability I was scum, now that I have used it, it still makes me Scum.
> 
> 
> *Vote:Grandma*



Why does this make you town? Spell it out because it doesn't.


----------



## tn5421

It doesn't necessarily make Mertex townie, but it doesn't do Grandma any favors.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma claiming that if I didn't use my ability I was scum, now that I have used it, it still makes me Scum.
> 
> 
> *Vote:Grandma*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why does this make you town? Spell it out because it doesn't.
Click to expand...



The thing is if Mertex is scum and TN just protected her, this means not only have they outed themselves we also know they are Fire Mafia, since TN picked "frost" to protect her.

I am said before I was not sure if Mertex is scum, this play is a big one. Not to mention it is drawing attention from Ice Mafia as well. I don't think they would be this blatant in their play if they both are scum. It seems illogical. That may be WIFOM, but I suppose we can see what happens.


----------



## Wolfsister77

My vote stays on Mertex and HUGE FoS on TN.

Scum has DAYTALK and this screams scum ploy. When Mertex got caught, they hatched this little scheme and are now trying to call Mertex town PR when in NO WAY is there anything saying she is town. And then they try to call all of us scum who vote her. 

They are a scum team I am almost positive.


----------



## Wolfsister77

tn5421 said:


> It doesn't necessarily make Mertex townie, but it doesn't do Grandma any favors.



You yourself said Mertex was town. Now she's not?


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma claiming that if I didn't use my ability I was scum, now that I have used it, it still makes me Scum.
> 
> 
> *Vote:Grandma*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why does this make you town? Spell it out because it doesn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The thing is if Mertex is scum and TN just protected her, this means not only have they outed themselves we also know they are Fire Mafia, since TN picked "frost" to protect her.
Click to expand...


Not necessarily, because he called for FA_Q2 to copy his ability for fire.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma claiming that if I didn't use my ability I was scum, now that I have used it, it still makes me Scum.
> 
> 
> *Vote:Grandma*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why does this make you town? Spell it out because it doesn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The thing is if Mertex is scum and TN just protected her, this means not only have they outed themselves we also know they are Fire Mafia, since TN picked "frost" to protect her.
> 
> I am said before I was not sure if Mertex is scum, this play is a big one. Not to mention it is drawing attention from Ice Mafia as well. I don't think they would be this blatant in their play if they both are scum. It seems illogical. That may be WIFOM, but I suppose we can see what happens.
Click to expand...


They outed themselves. Read my posts over carefully and TN's and Mertex's since they hatched this scheme and you will see they are a Mafia team. I am almost certain of it now.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma claiming that if I didn't use my ability I was scum, now that I have used it, it still makes me Scum.
> 
> 
> *Vote:Grandma*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why does this make you town? Spell it out because it doesn't.
Click to expand...


I have explained it several times.  If you would take time to read my posts, you might be able to figure it out.  And if you are Town as you claim, you would want to be working with me instead of against me.  Tn is the only one that has picked up on it.  

Explain to me why when I said I didn't think I was going to use it, you said that made me Scum, but now that I have decided to use it, even if it may be a detriment to town, you claim that it doesn't make me Town?  Which is it?  

What have you done to prove that you are Town?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> My vote stays on Mertex and HUGE FoS on TN.
> 
> Scum has DAYTALK and this screams scum ploy. When Mertex got caught, they hatched this little scheme and are now trying to call Mertex town PR when in NO WAY is there anything saying she is town. And then they try to call all of us scum who vote her.
> 
> They are a scum team I am almost positive.




If that is the case Fire Mafia will be all over them and two scum will be gone. Remember scum want scum, so their team can win. Again, I can't imagine they would be this blatant.


----------



## sameech

Mertex said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's not true.  There are other situations where a Townie can protect another person, and even if that person is Scum, the Townie that protected them doesn't die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sum total of your position comes across as "I won't protect a member of town because it is more important that I live than that anybody else in town lives" which by implication is "I am the best player here and you cannot win without me".  I don't think you can argue around that.  You have created a bunch of interpersonal drama and told scum that you won't be using the power instead of leaving them guessing, the latter of which is more bothersome to me than the former.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, all I can say is that I am more valuable to town if I stay alive, but, I'm not an experienced player, so I don't know how to explain it to you any other way.  If you don't understand what I am saying, then you will think what ever you want to think.
Click to expand...


Thank you for giving me permission to think however I want.

What I think is that your argument is irrational.  You would not have to protect town to survive.  The odds of you happening to pick a scum player to protect on Day one when the opposing scum team would identify and pick that exact same player would have to be so remote that it shouldn't have been your primary consideration.  That you are now wasting that ability just to prove a point is also is a disservice to town.  That TN came riding in and just blindly threw out his ability to try to protect you and then turns around trying to force another player to use his ability to also protect you or be seen as scum means that 3 freaking town powers will be wasted on your drama.  All for what?  So you get killed tomorrow night or the night after that or the night after that?  Please explain to me why 25% of the town's powers are in play when you simply could have said "Sorry guys.  I didn't mean to sound so insulting" because it simply makes absolutely zero sense to me.


----------



## Mertex

Well, it's way past my bedtime.   Goodnight!


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma claiming that if I didn't use my ability I was scum, now that I have used it, it still makes me Scum.
> 
> 
> *Vote:Grandma*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why does this make you town? Spell it out because it doesn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The thing is if Mertex is scum and TN just protected her, this means not only have they outed themselves we also know they are Fire Mafia, since TN picked "frost" to protect her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not necessarily, because he called for FA_Q2 to copy his ability for fire.
Click to expand...


No, TN picked her to be protected from the Ice Mafia, this would mean they would be Fire Mafia, and each scum team is working against each other and has no idea who each other are.


----------



## Grandma

tn5421 said:


> She literally called everyone scum in game 4 as town.



No, she called everyone Scum except for R.D. and Rosie. She said they were Scummy. She was over-the-top aggressive, and trying to force people to vote according to her wishes. She was so bad as Town that MeBelle thought she was Scum and voted for her.

Now all the sudden she's quiet and sedate, and claiming she's Town based on an Ability she stole from Shaitra.

@tn5421 - why are you sure she's Town?


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My vote stays on Mertex and HUGE FoS on TN.
> 
> Scum has DAYTALK and this screams scum ploy. When Mertex got caught, they hatched this little scheme and are now trying to call Mertex town PR when in NO WAY is there anything saying she is town. And then they try to call all of us scum who vote her.
> 
> They are a scum team I am almost positive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that is the case Fire Mafia will be all over them and two scum will be gone. Remember scum want scum, so their team can win. Again, I can't imagine they would be this blatant.
Click to expand...


They probably didn't realize they were being blatant. Mertex was being voted for and suddenly they come up with this and both call Mertex town. I just don't see that as anything but a team effort but they might have thought it was worth it to try and fool people.


----------



## Grandma

tn5421 said:


> *Vote: Grandma*
> FoS: Wolfsister77, Sgt_Gath, House
> 
> Every single person on the Mertex wagon right now is looking really scummy to me right now.
> Only scum should want an outed Town PR lynched before the ability can be used.



She stole the PR. From Shaitra. Mertex's  Ability was Theft.


----------



## tn5421

CaféAuLait said:


> The thing is if Mertex is scum and TN just protected her, this means not only have they outed themselves we also know they are Fire Mafia, since TN picked "frost" to protect her.
> 
> I am said before I was not sure if Mertex is scum, this play is a big one. Not to mention it is drawing attention from Ice Mafia as well. I don't think they would be this blatant in their play if they both are scum. It seems illogical. That may be WIFOM, but I suppose we can see what happens.



A bigger, blacker pile of wifom than in previous games.

I blame wake.



Wolfsister77 said:


> You yourself said Mertex was town. Now she's not?



I said this event doesn't do anything to confirm mertex as town.  My actual read on her is more or less null overall.



House said:


> Not necessarily, because he called for FA_Q2 to copy his ability for fire.



Indeed.



CaféAuLait said:


> No, TN picked her to be protected from the Ice Mafia, this would mean they would be Fire Mafia, and each scum team is working against each other and has no idea who each other are.



>ignores that i asked for the guy with the copy ability to copy my ability and use it on mertex but with fire elementalism instead.
>bullshits some logic
>IsThisReality.png


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma claiming that if I didn't use my ability I was scum, now that I have used it, it still makes me Scum.
> 
> 
> *Vote:Grandma*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why does this make you town? Spell it out because it doesn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The thing is if Mertex is scum and TN just protected her, this means not only have they outed themselves we also know they are Fire Mafia, since TN picked "frost" to protect her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not necessarily, because he called for FA_Q2 to copy his ability for fire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, TN picked her to be protected from the Ice Mafia, this would mean they would be Fire Mafia, and each scum team is working against each other and has no idea who each other are.
Click to expand...




tn5421 said:


> If the guy that can copy roles copies mine and does Fire Elementalism on Mertex, she becomes an unkillable meatshield with a one-shot protect.  Worth considering.



Do you have something to hide, Cafe?


----------



## House

Okay... NOW it's bedtime.


----------



## Wolfsister77

​
I LOVE THIS!!


----------



## Grandma

tn5421 said:


> It doesn't necessarily make Mertex townie, but it doesn't do Grandma any favors.



TN, explain how I can have NK immunity if I'm not Town.


----------



## CaféAuLait

tn5421 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thing is if Mertex is scum and TN just protected her, this means not only have they outed themselves we also know they are Fire Mafia, since TN picked "frost" to protect her.
> 
> I am said before I was not sure if Mertex is scum, this play is a big one. Not to mention it is drawing attention from Ice Mafia as well. I don't think they would be this blatant in their play if they both are scum. It seems illogical. That may be WIFOM, but I suppose we can see what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bigger, blacker pile of wifom than in previous games.
> 
> I blame wake.
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You yourself said Mertex was town. Now she's not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said this event doesn't do anything to confirm mertex as town.  My actual read on her is more or less null overall.
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily, because he called for FA_Q2 to copy his ability for fire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, TN picked her to be protected from the Ice Mafia, this would mean they would be Fire Mafia, and each scum team is working against each other and has no idea who each other are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> >ignores that i asked for the guy with the copy ability to copy my ability and use it on mertex but with fire elementalism instead.
> >bullshits some logic
> >IsThisReality.png
Click to expand...



Okay, so my stating *I don't think* you and Mertex are scum and this play is too blatant for you two to be scum is a big pile of WIFOM? Are you saying you are scum? WTF TN??

Care to explain yourself.


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma claiming that if I didn't use my ability I was scum, now that I have used it, it still makes me Scum.
> 
> 
> *Vote:Grandma*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why does this make you town? Spell it out because it doesn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The thing is if Mertex is scum and TN just protected her, this means not only have they outed themselves we also know they are Fire Mafia, since TN picked "frost" to protect her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not necessarily, because he called for FA_Q2 to copy his ability for fire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, TN picked her to be protected from the Ice Mafia, this would mean they would be Fire Mafia, and each scum team is working against each other and has no idea who each other are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tn5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the guy that can copy roles copies mine and does Fire Elementalism on Mertex, she becomes an unkillable meatshield with a one-shot protect.  Worth considering.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you have something to hide, Cafe?
Click to expand...


Such as?


----------



## CaféAuLait

> >*ignores that i asked for the guy with the copy ability to copy my ability and use it on mertex but with fire elementalism instead.*
> > bullshits some logic
> > IsThisReality.png



( emphasis added)

 I did not ignore it at all. .  I don't even understand what you are going on about.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> I don't even understand what you are going on about.



Holy crap, I'm just going to save this and use it on about 90% of the posts here and call it good. Seriously!!


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> tn5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't necessarily make Mertex townie, but it doesn't do Grandma any favors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TN, explain how I can have NK immunity if I'm not Town.
Click to expand...


Because the roles were randomized Grandma, scum and town could get either role, to ensure both scum teams were confused and one or the other scum team did not look guilty without having abilities.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even understand what you are going on about.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap, I'm just going to save this and use it on about 90% of the posts here and call it good. Seriously!!
Click to expand...



He is pissed I am suggesting I am stating he and Mertex are not scum because the play was far too blantant and going off on me, I don't understand the reaction.


----------



## Wolfsister77

This whole game is a great big pile of WIFOM.

So, good night!!


----------



## Wolfsister77

Grandma said:


> tn5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't necessarily make Mertex townie, but it doesn't do Grandma any favors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TN, explain how I can have NK immunity if I'm not Town.
Click to expand...


This has been explained how either town or mafia can get any ability.


----------



## tn5421

Wolfsister77 said:


> ​
> I LOVE THIS!!



I BET YOU DO!



Grandma said:


> TN, explain how I can have NK immunity if I'm not Town.



BECAUSE ABILITIES WERE RANDOMIZED WITHOUT A SINGLE FUCK BEING GIVEN ABOUT BALANCE ON THIS THE DAY OF A THOUSAND CAPSLOCK POSTS.  HAVING NK IMMUNITY AS SCUM PRESUMABLY BLOCKS ENEMY SCUM FROM DETECTING YOU AS SCUM THAT NIGHT SO ITS NOT LIKE IT ISNT USEFUL.



Wolfsister77 said:


> This has been explained how either town or mafia can get any ability.



THIS IS WHY WE LOSE NEARLY EVERY TIME.  THIS SHIT HAS LITERALLY BEEN EXPLAINED 5-10 TIMES NOW AND PEOPLE STILL DONT UNDERSTAND FUCKING AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

IM SO DONE WITH THIS SHIT FOR TONIGHT

ALSO USMESSAGEBOARD 502'D ON ME FOR LIKE 10 MINUTES, WHATS UP WITH THAT?!


----------



## Grandma

Am I the only one that noticed that the Game went to hell as soon as Mertex's wagon started loading?

When's the last time anyone saw TN so adamant about saving a "Townie."


And now here's another little tidbit - I'm in a neighborhood with 3 other players. Mertex is one of them. 3 of us outed our Abilities - Mertex did not. Why? What's the big deal about being able to steal from another player? 

Anyway, my Ability is pretty weak and self-serving. The other 2 players' abilities aren't outstanding, but they can be useful to Town. So why was Mertex so confused about who to protect? Either one of those two would be reasonable candidates, also the stronger players clearly working for Town's benefit would be likely targets.

But Mertex wanted to throw the Shield that she stole from Shaitra away.

And TN considers that to be Town-like behavior.

Yeah, right.


----------



## Grandma

Oh, TN, the maudes are tweaking the site. They do it in the wee hours when there's very little traffic.


----------



## Grandma

Oh, and, TN, you're Scum.


----------



## Grandma

tn5421 said:


> BECAUSE ABILITIES WERE RANDOMIZED WITHOUT A SINGLE FUCK BEING GIVEN ABOUT BALANCE ON THIS THE DAY OF A THOUSAND CAPSLOCK POSTS.  HAVING NK IMMUNITY AS SCUM PRESUMABLY BLOCKS ENEMY SCUM FROM DETECTING YOU AS SCUM THAT NIGHT SO ITS NOT LIKE IT ISNT USEFUL.



Well if it's so random, then they'd "detect" me anyway, wouldn't they? 
Not that it matters at all. Scum's job is to get _everyone_ but their team killed, "detected" or not. Townie or not. So this Ability is pretty worthless to Scum.

It's also not so great for me. I'll very likely get NK'd on Night 2. 

Got the balls to wait & see? 




> ALSO USMESSAGEBOARD 502'D ON ME FOR LIKE 10 MINUTES, WHATS UP WITH THAT?!



Answer in Post 999.


----------



## CaféAuLait

*Vote: Mertex *


----------



## Shaitra

OK, there's lots to sort through from last night until now.  But one thing I wanted to mention.  Someone stated that they thought it was suspicious that Avatar isn't posting much.  But in the last game, everyone game him grief for his playing style so he said he would change.  Now he's getting grief for changing his playing style.  What do you want from him?  

Now having said that, I would like to see some posts from him because he is a good player.


----------



## Shaitra

TBH, I don't think Mertex is scum at the moment.  Still trying to determine who is.


----------



## Avatar4321

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> What gets me is that some are suspicious of Rosie, saying her game play is different, but say nothing about Avatar's being different as well.


 
I know I've been different. Been pkating off my phone this week. Not to mention my wife has had me cleaning house since we are preparing for a move. I've been trying to keep up, but I go to sleep and wake up to ten new pages of content by morning with only a few minutes to check. I'll be more normal next week when my schedule allows me some sit down time.

I've also been trying to enjoy the drama I've been feeling is more distracting then helpful. I said I wouldn't have as much time at first when we started this game


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> Am I the only one that noticed that the Game went to hell as soon as Mertex's wagon started loading?
> 
> When's the last time anyone saw TN so adamant about saving a "Townie."


Maybe because he's the only one to pick up on something that I so blatantly have mentioned  that you, who should have picked up on it are totally ignoring.  And why might that be?  The only reason that would be is because you happened to be Scum again this game.




> And now here's another little tidbit - I'm in a neighborhood with 3 other players. Mertex is one of them. 3 of us outed our Abilities - Mertex did not. Why? What's the big deal about being able to steal from another player?



I explained in the neighborhood that I had been at the dentist all morning.  You were trying to define me as Scummy for having mentioned that I was in a neighborhood, and now you come out and tell everyone that we are in the same neighborhood and that makes you "Town"?



> Anyway, my Ability is pretty weak and self-serving. The other 2 players' abilities aren't outstanding, but they can be useful to Town. So *why was Mertex so confused about who to protect*? Either one of those two would be reasonable candidates, also the stronger players clearly working for Town's benefit would be likely targets.



My ability wasn't about protecting anyone.  It was about being able to steal other's ability.  I didn't understand exactly how it worked and had asked Wake to explain it.  I was waiting for his explanation.  You are trying to muddy the waters by saying that I was confused about who to protect when I didn't even know whose ability I would be stealing and what that ability would be.  Another scummy move, Grandma.

And, *you asked me what my PR was*, nobody but Scum asks another player to reveal their role.  Why should I have revealed my "role" to you when I didn't know whether you were Town or Scum.  Just because we were in the same neighborhood didn't mean that I should trust that you were all Town.  Another neighbor did reveal their role, and I'd be willing to bet that they will be NK by Grandma's team.



> But Mertex wanted to throw the Shield that she stole from Shaitra away.


Another of Grandma's WIFOM - at that time I didn't even understand exactly what my ability did, I didn't know what anyone else's ability was, so how would I have known that Shaitra's ability was to shield anyone  so that I should steal it and throw it away.  And, I didn't throw it away, Grandma.....so explain why you keep saying that?


> And TN considers that to be Town-like behavior.
> 
> Yeah, right.


Right, because he is the only one that is willing to pick up on what I have been saying.  You are pretending you don't pick up on it, but you know exactly what I am saying, and are hoping that the newbies, and even Cafe, don't pick up on it.


----------



## Avatar4321

Mertex said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would she be confirmed? If scum targets her and she's scum, it'll be the other team that does it and that team wouldn't be able to kill her anyway, regardless so this could be a big ruse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because scum aren't working together.
> 
> If scum discovers she's scum, they HAVE to have town kill her, and you'd see some inexplicable lobbying to off her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you have that wrong.  Even though both Mafia Teams aren't working together, Town only wins when both Mafia teams are dead.  So, it is in their (both Mafia teams) best interest to find out who the members of the other Mafia Team are.  They're not going to cooperate with town to kill off another Scum, that would be against their win condition.  But if they think someone is Town, and it isn't a member of their Team, they will push to have that person lynched.  And, I think that is why Grandma and Wolfsister are pushing to have me lynched.  It could be also be they are town and are just not playing very wisely.
Click to expand...

 
wait, you think grandma and wolf are going after you because they are a scum team that has to target you for lynch to win?????


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would she be confirmed? If scum targets her and she's scum, it'll be the other team that does it and that team wouldn't be able to kill her anyway, regardless so this could be a big ruse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because scum aren't working together.
> 
> If scum discovers she's scum, they HAVE to have town kill her, and you'd see some inexplicable lobbying to off her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you have that wrong.  Even though both Mafia Teams aren't working together, Town only wins when both Mafia teams are dead.  So, it is in their (both Mafia teams) best interest to find out who the members of the other Mafia Team are.  They're not going to cooperate with town to kill off another Scum, that would be against their win condition.  But if they think someone is Town, and it isn't a member of their Team, they will push to have that person lynched.  And, I think that is why Grandma and Wolfsister are pushing to have me lynched.  It could be also be they are town and are just not playing very wisely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wait, you think grandma and wolf are going after you because they are a scum team that has to target you for lynch to win?????
Click to expand...


Going after me isn't going to win them the game...that isn't what I said.  But certainly getting Town to kill of one of their own is a step in the right direction, and that is what they seem to be doing.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I'm not going to post much today. One observation. I think TN and Mertex are scum. One thing I have to be aware of is that the other scum team will help town lynch also and anyone helping me could be town or scum. That doesn't mean we shouldn't help each other. Town needs to work together. But I am a little worried about Grandma trying to reveal neighborhood and PR's and blatant buddying me. I don't think she's scum at the moment but I am not so sure I'm comfortable with this relationship we have. I might have to start seeing other people.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Avatar4321 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> What gets me is that some are suspicious of Rosie, saying her game play is different, but say nothing about Avatar's being different as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I've been different. Been pkating off my phone this week. Not to mention my wife has had me cleaning house since we are preparing for a move. I've been trying to keep up, but I go to sleep and wake up to ten new pages of content by morning with only a few minutes to check. I'll be more normal next week when my schedule allows me some sit down time.
> 
> *I've also been trying to enjoy the drama I've been feeling is more distracting then helpful.* I said I wouldn't have as much time at first when we started this game
Click to expand...


Taking a few steps back to watch is an eye opener, isn't it! If past games are any tell at all, it would be that those throwing themselves into the mayhem are town while the enemies are sitting back and watching while eating pizza and drinking beer.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Throwing a few reads out - 

Mertex - town - I believe at least one person voting for her right now is scum.

Cafe - town

House - town

Wolf - confused town

TN - appears town, but with his charts popping up, has me thinking again that he may very well not be

Rosie - town

Grandma - came off as town at first, but now reconsidering that


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

@Mertex 

Who are your top 3 scum picks?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

@RosieS 

I'd like to hear your thoughts on the garbagefest that happened last night, and also your top 3 picks for scum.

Thank you!


----------



## RosieS

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> @RosieS
> 
> I'd like to hear your thoughts on the garbagefest that happened last night, and also your top 3 picks for scum.
> 
> Thank you!



Oh, be careful about saying "thank you", Aye.  Some scissors might say you are being too nice, too friendly.

I'm with you - Mertex has explained herself well. No way she could have predicted she would steal a "bodyguard" type activity; those attacking her for not wanting to use it and then again for activating it are going beyond stretching the truth.

They are breaking it.

I suspect Shaitra due to being bitchy in Game 5.

I am dubious about FA_Q2.

I don't like how Moonglow disappeared.

I will also keep one eyeball on Grandma.

Everyone else is Town or null at this point.

*Vote:Shaitra
*
Regards from Rosie


----------



## RosieS

Not scissors (auto incorrect) but accusers.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Mertex

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> @Mertex
> 
> Who are your top 3 scum picks?




My top Scum pick is

Grandma

MY FOS: (And only because they are blindly going along with Grandma).
House
Wolf
Sgt Gath
Cafe

It could be that Grandma and Wolf are working together as one of the Mafia teams, but my previous experience is telling me that Grandma just latched on to Wolf and is using her to vote along with her, while her partner tries to remain incognito.   The others are new and I think they haven't been around long enough to pick up on certain clues that are being dropped.  I'm surprised at Cafe.  I thought she had picked up on it, and then she went along with the inconsistencies that Wolf and Grandma have presented.


----------



## Mertex

sameech said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's not true.  There are other situations where a Townie can protect another person, and even if that person is Scum, the Townie that protected them doesn't die.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sum total of your position comes across as "I won't protect a member of town because it is more important that I live than that anybody else in town lives" which by implication is "I am the best player here and you cannot win without me".  I don't think you can argue around that.  You have created a bunch of interpersonal drama and told scum that you won't be using the power instead of leaving them guessing, the latter of which is more bothersome to me than the former.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, all I can say is that I am more valuable to town if I stay alive, but, I'm not an experienced player, so I don't know how to explain it to you any other way.  If you don't understand what I am saying, then you will think what ever you want to think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for giving me permission to think however I want.
> 
> What I think is that your argument is irrational.  You would not have to protect town to survive.  The odds of you happening to pick a scum player to protect on Day one when the opposing scum team would identify and pick that exact same player would have to be so remote that it shouldn't have been your primary consideration.  That you are now wasting that ability just to prove a point is also is a disservice to town.  That TN came riding in and just blindly threw out his ability to try to protect you and then turns around trying to force another player to use his ability to also protect you or be seen as scum means that 3 freaking town powers will be wasted on your drama.  All for what?  So you get killed tomorrow night or the night after that or the night after that?  Please explain to me why 25% of the town's powers are in play when you simply could have said "Sorry guys.  I didn't mean to sound so insulting" because it simply makes absolutely zero sense to me.
Click to expand...


If you had the opportunity to shield someone and possibly die, or shield someone and not die, you would choose to choose the one where you die?  I seriously doubt it.


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My vote stays on Mertex and HUGE FoS on TN.
> 
> Scum has DAYTALK and this screams scum ploy. When Mertex got caught, they hatched this little scheme and are now trying to call Mertex town PR when in NO WAY is there anything saying she is town. And then they try to call all of us scum who vote her.
> 
> They are a scum team I am almost positive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that is the case Fire Mafia will be all over them and two scum will be gone. Remember scum want scum, *so their team can win.* Again, I can't imagine they would be this blatant.
Click to expand...



Cafe, I can't believe you are saying what you are saying.  Go back and read your win condition, if you are Town.  The Mafia teams are not working against each other.  Ask yourself, how does Town win?

When you are able to answer that, you will understand why your statement is totally wrong.


----------



## Avatar4321

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> What gets me is that some are suspicious of Rosie, saying her game play is different, but say nothing about Avatar's being different as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I've been different. Been pkating off my phone this week. Not to mention my wife has had me cleaning house since we are preparing for a move. I've been trying to keep up, but I go to sleep and wake up to ten new pages of content by morning with only a few minutes to check. I'll be more normal next week when my schedule allows me some sit down time.
> 
> *I've also been trying to enjoy the drama I've been feeling is more distracting then helpful.* I said I wouldn't have as much time at first when we started this game
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Taking a few steps back to watch is an eye opener, isn't it! If past games are any tell at all, it would be that those throwing themselves into the mayhem are town while the enemies are sitting back and watching while eating pizza and drinking beer.
Click to expand...

 
I meant avoid the drama. Stupid autocorrect


----------



## Avatar4321

Is anyone else concerned about the fact that sgt's jail key ability is out there for us all. That makes him a huge target for the night kill unless he uses it.

FA's power would do the same.

that is assuming neither of them are scum.

I tend to think sgt should use the key and give it to someone who could use it to jail someone before the scum take him out and we lose it

@Wake does he need to specify who he is giving it to in the thread?


----------



## Wake

*No.*


Avatar4321 said:


> @Wake does he need to specify who he is giving it to in the thread?


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Avatar4321 said:


> *Is anyone else concerned about the fact that sgt's jail key ability is out there for us all. That makes him a huge target for the night kill unless he uses it.*
> 
> FA's power would do the same.
> 
> that is assuming neither of them are scum.
> 
> I tend to think sgt should use the key and give it to someone who could use it to jail someone before the scum take him out and we lose it
> 
> @Wake does he need to specify who he is giving it to in the thread?



Good point. Any ideas on who I should give it to?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Sgt_Gath said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Is anyone else concerned about the fact that sgt's jail key ability is out there for us all. That makes him a huge target for the night kill unless he uses it.*
> 
> FA's power would do the same.
> 
> that is assuming neither of them are scum.
> 
> I tend to think sgt should use the key and give it to someone who could use it to jail someone before the scum take him out and we lose it
> 
> @Wake does he need to specify who he is giving it to in the thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good point. Any ideas on who I should give it to?
Click to expand...


Your best bet is not to discuss this in the open or scum will target who you give it to. It's best to just PM a person to Wake and let them use it and not say it here in the thread.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Wolfsister77 said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Is anyone else concerned about the fact that sgt's jail key ability is out there for us all. That makes him a huge target for the night kill unless he uses it.*
> 
> FA's power would do the same.
> 
> that is assuming neither of them are scum.
> 
> I tend to think sgt should use the key and give it to someone who could use it to jail someone before the scum take him out and we lose it
> 
> @Wake does he need to specify who he is giving it to in the thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good point. Any ideas on who I should give it to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your best bet is not to discuss this in the open or scum will target who you give it to. It's best to just PM a person to Wake and let them use it and not say it here in the thread.
Click to expand...


H/O. Let me ask Wake.

@Wake

When using the Jailer's Keys ability, do I have to announce who I'm giving the ability to, and they wait till night to tell the board who they targeted with it?

Or do we save both announcements until night?


----------



## Sgt_Gath

@Wake




*- Jailer's Keys*


----------



## RosieS

- *Double Trouble : Sgt_Gath*

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Shaitra

RosieS said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> @RosieS
> 
> I'd like to hear your thoughts on the garbagefest that happened last night, and also your top 3 picks for scum.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, be careful about saying "thank you", Aye.  Some scissors might say you are being too nice, too friendly.
> 
> I'm with you - Mertex has explained herself well. No way she could have predicted she would steal a "bodyguard" type activity; those attacking her for not wanting to use it and then again for activating it are going beyond stretching the truth.
> 
> They are breaking it.
> 
> I suspect Shaitra due to being bitchy in Game 5.
> 
> I am dubious about FA_Q2.
> 
> I don't like how Moonglow disappeared.
> 
> I will also keep one eyeball on Grandma.
> 
> Everyone else is Town or null at this point.
> 
> *Vote:Shaitra
> *
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


  I was bitchy because Mertex used a scummy ability and stole my ability.   I think I explained that pretty well too.  Now even though I don't like what she did, you notice I'm not voting for her.  I'm not because she's all but shouting from the rooftops that she is a PR.  That definitely gives me pause.  Now what I need to figure out is if she is telling the truth or trying to keep from getting lynched.  

By doing what she is doing, she is setting herself up for the first NK.  So I don't know why she is arguing against other people the way she is.  That's one thing that makes me suspicious.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

RosieS said:


> - *Double Trouble : Sgt_Gath*
> 
> Regards from Rosie



Uh-oh. Now I'm scared. Lol


----------



## Wake

*1) No.

2) At Night, that player will PM me the name of the target of their Night ability (who he/she will jail).*



Sgt_Gath said:


> H/O. Let me ask Wake.
> 
> @Wake
> 
> When using the Jailer's Keys ability, do I have to announce who I'm giving the ability to, and they wait till night to tell the board who they targeted with it?
> 
> Or do we save both announcements until night?


----------



## Wake

*[RosieS] - Double Trouble*
Target and give one player another chance to use his or her "" ability again. Cannot be used on players who haven't used an "" ability. May only be activated during Day 1 or 2.



RosieS said:


> - *Double Trouble : Sgt_Gath*
> 
> Regards from Rosie


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Grandma said:


> ..........
> And now here's another little tidbit - I'm in a neighborhood with 3 other players. Mertex is one of them*. 3 of us outed our Abilities - Mertex did not. *Why? What's the big deal about being able to steal from another player?
> ...........



I'm in the neighborhood with Grandma and Mertex. Mertex DID tell us what her ability is. I don't understand why Grandma would say she didn't, unless she's trying to get a townie lynched. Get one person lynched and narrow the field a little, right? Come Day 2, there's a big chance we'll have 3 townies out of the game.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Wake said:


> *[RosieS] - Double Trouble*
> Target and give one player another chance to use his or her "" ability again. Cannot be used on players who haven't used an "" ability. May only be activated during Day 1 or 2.
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb293/randomchaosinc/forum/Green_Orb.png - *Double Trouble : Sgt_Gath*
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


Oooo... Does it have to be today?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Sgt_Gath said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *[RosieS] - Double Trouble*
> Target and give one player another chance to use his or her "" ability again. Cannot be used on players who haven't used an "" ability. May only be activated during Day 1 or 2.
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb293/randomchaosinc/forum/Green_Orb.png - *Double Trouble : Sgt_Gath*
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oooo... Does it have to be today?
Click to expand...


The way I'm reading it, Rosie had to activate her ability today or during Day 2. You, however, need to get Wake to tell you how it works on your end. It could be that you have a set time frame or that you can use it whenever you want. Best bet, in my opinion, is to PM him. You don't want scum knowing every detail about it.


----------



## Shaitra

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..........
> And now here's another little tidbit - I'm in a neighborhood with 3 other players. Mertex is one of them*. 3 of us outed our Abilities - Mertex did not. *Why? What's the big deal about being able to steal from another player?
> ...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in the neighborhood with Grandma and Mertex. Mertex DID tell us what her ability is. I don't understand why Grandma would say she didn't, unless she's trying to get a townie lynched. Get one person lynched and narrow the field a little, right? Come Day 2, there's a big chance we'll have 3 townies out of the game.
Click to expand...


Is there anyone else in that neighborhood who could verify if Mertex revealed her ability or not?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Shaitra said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..........
> And now here's another little tidbit - I'm in a neighborhood with 3 other players. Mertex is one of them*. 3 of us outed our Abilities - Mertex did not. *Why? What's the big deal about being able to steal from another player?
> ...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in the neighborhood with Grandma and Mertex. Mertex DID tell us what her ability is. I don't understand why Grandma would say she didn't, unless she's trying to get a townie lynched. Get one person lynched and narrow the field a little, right? Come Day 2, there's a big chance we'll have 3 townies out of the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there anyone else in that neighborhood who could verify if Mertex revealed her ability or not?
Click to expand...


Yes, but it's up to that individual to do so. I'm not going to say who it is.


----------



## RosieS

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..........
> And now here's another little tidbit - I'm in a neighborhood with 3 other players. Mertex is one of them*. 3 of us outed our Abilities - Mertex did not. *Why? What's the big deal about being able to steal from another player?
> ...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in the neighborhood with Grandma and Mertex. Mertex DID tell us what her ability is. I don't understand why Grandma would say she didn't, unless she's trying to get a townie lynched. Get one person lynched and narrow the field a little, right? Come Day 2, there's a big chance we'll have 3 townies out of the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is there anyone else in that neighborhood who could verify if Mertex revealed her ability or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, but it's up to that individual to do so. I'm not going to say who it is.
Click to expand...


Mertex shared her ability in the neighborhood before it was brought up in this thread.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

@Grandma

Why did you say Mertex didn't tell us what her ability was?

Are you trying to get her lynched on purpose?


----------



## FA_Q2

House said:


> No you didn't.  Stealing FA_Q2's ability would have been the right choice.
> 
> Recycle kicks ass... that lucky bastard.


Recycle WAS kick ass.  Then you used your COMPLEATLY anti town ability to limit that.  Thankfully, there are a few abilities out there worth replicating before scum can kill me and make it useless.

WTF house  - it is anti town to out the special abilities before their time as it opens the powerful ones to a NK.


----------



## FA_Q2

Mertex said:


> Well, Grandma, based on all that you said before, that would make you rather Scummy.  Before, if I didn't use it I was Scum, but now that I have used it, I'm not Town.  Whoa, that ought to raise some red flags to the other Townies.


You used it to try and wiggle out of the fact that you look like scum.  That is not something that is going to matter in changing my vote for you.


----------



## FA_Q2

tn5421 said:


> While I'm being excessively contrary, MFoS: FA_Q2 AND MeBelle60 for NOT VOTING A SINGLE PERSON THIS ENTIRE GAME AAAAAAA


That would be incorrect.  I voted for mertex a while ago.  Your charts are incorrect.  Of course, I give you the benefit of the doubt here because @Wake seems to have missed it as well.


FA_Q2 said:


> *Vote: Mertex*


----------



## FA_Q2

post 793 was my vote


----------



## Wolfsister77

I'm not sure why Grandma would lie if the other neighbors would call her out so what she says will determine how I feel about this.


----------



## FA_Q2

tn5421 said:


> It doesn't necessarily make Mertex townie, but it doesn't do Grandma any favors.


Interesting though that you keep bitching that the invulnerability is not necessarily a 'town' ability because they are random all the while demanding that Mertex is a 'confirmed' town PR.

She isn't and nothing about her play seems town at all.  Then you go around saying I should use my power on her for what?  nothing.  There is a better power out there for me to copy - one that gives us a town PR that STOPS a kill rather than simply puts another in its place. 

Forget that you are asking me to use my PR to protect the one that I am voting for.


----------



## tn5421

Grandma said:


> Am I the only one that noticed that the Game went to hell as soon as Mertex's wagon started loading?
> 
> When's the last time anyone saw TN so adamant about saving a "Townie."
> 
> 
> And now here's another little tidbit - I'm in a neighborhood with 3 other players. Mertex is one of them. 3 of us outed our Abilities - Mertex did not. Why? What's the big deal about being able to steal from another player?
> 
> Anyway, my Ability is pretty weak and self-serving. The other 2 players' abilities aren't outstanding, but they can be useful to Town. So why was Mertex so confused about who to protect? Either one of those two would be reasonable candidates, also the stronger players clearly working for Town's benefit would be likely targets.
> 
> But Mertex wanted to throw the Shield that she stole from Shaitra away.
> 
> And TN considers that to be Town-like behavior.
> 
> Yeah, right.



MERTEX AND MERTEX ALONE CAN DECIDE WHAT THE BEST PLAY IN THIS SITUATION IS.  I WOULD APPRECIATE IT IF YOU STOP YOUR FALSE DICHOTOMY PUSH NOW, YOU SAW HOW EVERYONE REACTED TO MERTEX REVEALING HER ABILITY AND STILL CLAIM SHE SHOULD HAVE REVEALED EARLIER.



AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Throwing a few reads out -
> 
> Mertex - town - I believe at least one person voting for her right now is scum.
> 
> Cafe - town
> 
> House - town
> 
> Wolf - confused town
> 
> TN - appears town, but with his charts popping up, has me thinking again that he may very well not be
> 
> Rosie - town
> 
> Grandma - came off as town at first, but now reconsidering that



In earlier games I used 'information instead of analysis' aka IIoA to make myself seem town as scum.
If you'll notice I included some analysis with this chart.  I've also worked out some cool stuffs for the chart.



Avatar4321 said:


> Is anyone else concerned about the fact that sgt's jail key ability is out there for us all. That makes him a huge target for the night kill unless he uses it.
> 
> FA's power would do the same.
> 
> that is assuming neither of them are scum.
> 
> I tend to think sgt should use the key and give it to someone who could use it to jail someone before the scum take him out and we lose it
> 
> @Wake does he need to specify who he is giving it to in the thread?



PRESUMABLY MERTEX SHOULD PROTECT THE PERSON WITH THE STRONGEST UNUSED KNOWN ABILITY.



RosieS said:


> - *Double Trouble : Sgt_Gath*
> 
> Regards from Rosie



OH SHIT I CAN FEEL TEAM ROCKET BLASTING OFF AGAIN FROM HERE


----------



## FA_Q2

tn5421 said:


> If the guy that can copy roles copies mine and does Fire Elementalism on Mertex, she becomes an unkillable meatshield with a one-shot protect.  Worth considering.


Another thing to point out here is that I would not say that the meatshild ability would allow that anyway.  this came un in conversation between me and wake in game one where there was a doc and bodyguard where the question is asked if the doc protects the bodyguard and the bodyguard protects the doc then they would both be invulnerable.  That never made sense to me.  It is the bodyguards ability that causes them to die - not the NK and by that logic the tow abilities can work well with each other WITHOUT being invulnerable (the doc only protects from the NK)

It would take wake to comment on the situation in order for it to matter.  @Wake I think clarification on this would be healthy even though I am not taking this rout.


----------



## tn5421

FA_Q2 said:


> Interesting though that you keep bitching that the invulnerability is not necessarily a 'town' ability because they are random all the while demanding that Mertex is a 'confirmed' town PR.
> 
> She isn't and nothing about her play seems town at all.  Then you go around saying I should use my power on her for what?  nothing.  There is a better power out there for me to copy - one that gives us a town PR that STOPS a kill rather than simply puts another in its place.
> 
> Forget that you are asking me to use my PR to protect the one that I am voting for.



WAY TO TAKE WHAT I SAID OUT OF CONTEXT.  MERTEX HAS POWERS THAT CAN PROTECT TOWN AND YOU WOULD RATHER LYNCH HER THAN GIVE HER A CHANCE TO USE THEM.


----------



## FA_Q2

* - Recycle




- Jailer's Keys*


----------



## tn5421

FA_Q2 said:


> Another thing to point out here is that I would not say that the meatshild ability would allow that anyway.  this came un in conversation between me and wake in game one where there was a doc and bodyguard where the question is asked if the doc protects the bodyguard and the bodyguard protects the doc then they would both be invulnerable.  That never made sense to me.  It is the bodyguards ability that causes them to die - not the NK and by that logic the tow abilities can work well with each other WITHOUT being invulnerable (the doc only protects from the NK)
> 
> It would take wake to comment on the situation in order for it to matter.  @Wake I think clarification on this would be healthy even though I am not taking this rout.



Fire mafia target zzzx, mertex protect zzzx.
zzzx and mertex swap positions
mertex cannot be killed by the fire because of MY ability
mertex prevents kill and doesn't die


----------



## tn5421

FA_Q2 said:


> * - Recycle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Jailer's Keys*



Are we literally going to have 3 jailkeepers night one?


----------



## FA_Q2

RosieS said:


> - *Double Trouble : Sgt_Gath*
> 
> Regards from Rosie


This changes things for me.  That is a pretty strong town move.


----------



## FA_Q2

tn5421 said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * - Recycle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Jailer's Keys*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are we literally going to have 3 jailkeepers night one?
Click to expand...

seems so.  That I think is the best use of my ability.

Jailers have better chances of stopping a kill than Mertex does (particularly because I don't think she is going to last anyway) and if she lives she retains that ability to use it and has half a chance to stop a NK.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My vote stays on Mertex and HUGE FoS on TN.
> 
> Scum has DAYTALK and this screams scum ploy. When Mertex got caught, they hatched this little scheme and are now trying to call Mertex town PR when in NO WAY is there anything saying she is town. And then they try to call all of us scum who vote her.
> 
> They are a scum team I am almost positive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that is the case Fire Mafia will be all over them and two scum will be gone. Remember scum want scum, *so their team can win.* Again, I can't imagine they would be this blatant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Cafe, I can't believe you are saying what you are saying.  Go back and read your win condition, if you are Town.  The Mafia teams are not working against each other.  Ask yourself, how does Town win?
> 
> When you are able to answer that, you will understand why your statement is totally wrong.
Click to expand...



Do you see the word* IF* at the front of my sentence to Wolfsister? None of this makes sense. TN's reaction does not make sense either. Not only was I doubting you and TN were scum here I was also doing the same in my original neighborhood, and In fact telling them I did not think TN was scummy and I also said I thought you may be telling the truth because you were being doubted. I did the same here on the forum, questioned if you were scum and also TN.


*Let me tell you something that does not make sense. TN is rarely here when he plays.*

All of a sudden you decide to use an ability which you stated earlier may be dangerous for you to use, you use it and, *KABLAM! *TN jumps out from no where and uses a protection ability on you. You don't find that strange? Can you see how it plays?  It was 2 posts after you used your ability and as far as I can tell it looked like he was waiting for you to use your ability, standing by it seems. It seemed as if the two of you planned it.

Official USMB Mafia Game 5 A Game of Fire and Ice Page 31 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## CaféAuLait

Avatar4321 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> What gets me is that some are suspicious of Rosie, saying her game play is different, but say nothing about Avatar's being different as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I've been different. Been pkating off my phone this week. Not to mention my wife has had me cleaning house since we are preparing for a move. I've been trying to keep up, but I go to sleep and wake up to ten new pages of content by morning with only a few minutes to check. I'll be more normal next week when my schedule allows me some sit down time.
> 
> *I've also been trying to enjoy the drama I've been feeling is more distracting then helpful.* I said I wouldn't have as much time at first when we started this game
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Taking a few steps back to watch is an eye opener, isn't it! If past games are any tell at all, it would be that those throwing themselves into the mayhem are town while the enemies are sitting back and watching while eating pizza and drinking beer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I meant avoid the drama. Stupid autocorrect
Click to expand...



I hope those with protection roles are paying attention here. Doctors, or whatever you may be take note here.


----------



## Wake

*Will post VC later today.*


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Mertex
> 
> Who are your top 3 scum picks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My top Scum pick is
> 
> Grandma
> 
> MY FOS: (And only because they are blindly going along with Grandma).
> House
> Wolf
> Sgt Gath
> Cafe
> 
> It could be that Grandma and Wolf are working together as one of the Mafia teams, but my previous experience is telling me that Grandma just latched on to Wolf and is using her to vote along with her, while her partner tries to remain incognito.   The others are new and I think they haven't been around long enough to pick up on certain clues that are being dropped.  I'm surprised at Cafe.  I thought she had picked up on it, and then she went along with the inconsistencies that Wolf and Grandma have presented.
Click to expand...



My vote has nothing to do with Grandma. She could call you scum till she was blue in face, I was defending you and in fact openly doubting you were scum on this forum, my neighborhood and in fact also stated I thought you were trying to tell us something, here and in my neighborhood.

My vote is the result of the strange play. TN ( who is never here)  jumping out of nowhere to protect you from an ability  you were worried may  kill you and then TN attack on me, suggests to me the two of you are working as team. Not to mention he says he has a null read on you and he is not even sure you are town?


----------



## FA_Q2

*@Wake 
UNVOTE
*
There is something that I want to see played out before voting again.  I have not changed my mind about Mertex alignment though.


----------



## Wake

*Sgt_Gath may PM me the name of one player who should gain '1-Shot Jailkeeper' status.*



Sgt_Gath said:


> @Wake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *- Jailer's Keys*



*Once Sgt_Gath resolves the activation of his effect, you may activate your ability successfully, Rosie.*



RosieS said:


> - *Double Trouble : Sgt_Gath*
> 
> Regards from Rosie


----------



## Sgt_Gath

tn5421 said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * - Recycle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Jailer's Keys*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are we literally going to have 3 jailkeepers night one?
Click to expand...


Does this mean he had two abilities?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Sgt_Gath said:


> tn5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * - Recycle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Jailer's Keys*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are we literally going to have 3 jailkeepers night one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does this mean he had two abilities?
Click to expand...



FA never used his ability, his ability is able to recycle a role. House used his ability which showed us FA had the power to do what he just did.

With that said, I think this gives you three sets of jailer keys and if I am reading correctly, you need to make three decisions.

I'm sure Wake can clarity, I may be far off.

I do want to say you probably need to discuss this in PM with wake.


----------



## Wake

*
Vote Count 1.8*​
*Mertex (5): *_Wolfsister77, Sgt_Gath, Grandma, House, CafeAuLait_
*Grandma (2):*_ tn5421, Mertex_
*BobPlumb (1):*_ BobPlumb_
*Shaitra (1):* _RosieS_
*tn5421 (1): *_Moonglow_
*RosieS (1): *_Avatar4321_
*FA_Q2 (1):*_ Sameech

_
*Not Voting (4): *_MeBelle60, Shaitra, AyeCantSeeYou, FA_Q2_

*With 16 alive, it takes 9 to lynch!
Deadline is 8/26/14, @1pm central.
*


Spoiler: Activated Abilities



*[CafeAuLait] - Neighborize!*
_Select five other players. You and them will now be Neighbors, and have your very own Neighborhood. This effect lasts until the end of the game. This ability cannot be activated if less than six players are alive._

*[Mertex] - Nimble Fingers*
_Select one player and steal his or her "
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" ability. You may not target a player who has already used an "
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" ability. You may only activate this ability during Day 1 or 2._

*[Grandma] - Invulnerability*
Shield yourself from all kill attempts the following Night. This ability may only be used during Day 1.

*[House] - Revelation!*
Target two players. The Mod publicly reveals their "" abilities for all to see.

*[Shaitra] - Human Shield*
Gain "1-Shot Meat Shield" status. You may guard one player during the Night, and if he or she would die, you will die instead.

*[tn5421] - Elementalism*
Select one player, and select either "Ice" or "Fire." That player will be protected from being killed by a Mafia team of that element the following Night. May only be activated during Day 1 or Day 2.

*[Sgt_Gath] - Jailer's Keys*
Select and give one player "1-Shot Jailkeeper" status. This means your target can jail one person once during the Night. A person that is jailed cannot be killed during that Night, but he or she also isn't able to use any abilities.

*[RosieS] - Double Trouble*
Target and give one player another chance to use his or her "" ability again. Cannot be used on players who haven't used an "" ability. May only be activated during Day 1 or 2.

*[FA_Q2] - Recycle*
Take one "" ability that has already been activated, and activate it as your own. You may only use this effect during Days 1 or 2.



*1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5 | 1.6 | 1.7 | 1.8 | 1.9

*​


----------



## FA_Q2

CaféAuLait said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tn5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * - Recycle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Jailer's Keys*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are we literally going to have 3 jailkeepers night one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does this mean he had two abilities?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> FA never used his ability, his ability is able to recycle a role. House used his ability which showed us FA had the power to do what he just did.
> 
> With that said, I think this gives you three sets of jailer keys and if I am reading correctly, you need to make three decisions.
> 
> I'm sure Wake can clarity, I may be far off.
> 
> I do want to say you probably need to discuss this in PM with wake.
Click to expand...

Your not.  That gives him 2 and me one (to give out - we don't actually get the abilities from my reading).  Recycle allows me to reuse another's ability as my own.  I basically posted that I want to use my ability and that Jailers Keys was the target ability that I was reusing.


----------



## Wake

*Clarification:

Sgt_Gath activated 'Jailer's Keys.' He must PM me the name of his target which will acquire that power. Rosie then activated 'Double Trouble,' and targeted Sgt_Gath. Now Gath must target yet another players and give him or her 1-Shot Jailkeeper status. FA_Q2 then activated 'Recycle,' selected 'Jailer's Keys,' and activated it as his own. FA_Q2 may now give someone else a 1-Shot Jailkeeper status. Ergo, 3 different players will become 1-Shot Jailkeepers. *


----------



## FA_Q2

I think it is worth noting that there is noting that I can see in the jailers abilities that states it must be used tonight.  TN's last statement that we will have 3 jailers on night one is somewhat misleading then as they are not necessarily going to use those powers right away.


----------



## FA_Q2

I think it is worth noting that there is noting that I can see in the jailers abilities that states it must be used tonight.  TN's last statement that we will have 3 jailers on night one is somewhat misleading then as they are not necessarily going to use those powers right away.


----------



## tn5421

FA_Q2 said:


> seems so.  That I think is the best use of my ability.
> 
> Jailers have better chances of stopping a kill than Mertex does (particularly because I don't think she is going to last anyway) and if she lives she retains that ability to use it and has half a chance to stop a NK.



I'm willing to bet it's because scum see mertex as a threat.
wifom harder on protector roles please



CaféAuLait said:


> I hope those with protection roles are paying attention here. Doctors, or whatever you may be take note here.



You're worried about jailkeepers using their ability on doctors?



FA_Q2 said:


> I think it is worth noting that there is noting that I can see in the jailers abilities that states it must be used tonight.  TN's last statement that we will have 3 jailers on night one is somewhat misleading then as they are not necessarily going to use those powers right away.



The way I read it, the abilities HAVE to be allocated by tonight or you lose the grant power.
That has no bearing on whether or not the recipients actually use the one-shot jailkeeper.
3 jailkeepers is going to cause a lot of night-action wifom one way or another.


----------



## CaféAuLait

@MeBelle60


tn5421 said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> seems so.  That I think is the best use of my ability.
> 
> Jailers have better chances of stopping a kill than Mertex does (particularly because I don't think she is going to last anyway) and if she lives she retains that ability to use it and has half a chance to stop a NK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm willing to bet it's because scum see mertex as a threat.
> wifom harder on protector roles please
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope those with protection roles are paying attention here. Doctors, or whatever you may be take note here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're worried about jailkeepers using their ability on doctors?
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is worth noting that there is noting that I can see in the jailers abilities that states it must be used tonight.  TN's last statement that we will have 3 jailers on night one is somewhat misleading then as they are not necessarily going to use those powers right away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The way I read it, the abilities HAVE to be allocated by tonight or you lose the grant power.
> That has no bearing on whether or not the recipients actually use the one-shot jailkeeper.
> 3 jailkeepers is going to cause a lot of night-action wifom one way or another.
Click to expand...


No, I wanted someone with a protection role to ensure Sgt Gath stayed alive to ensure he could use his ability to pass on his jail keys. Unless I am wrong and he does it now and it does not occur during the night.


----------



## FA_Q2

CaféAuLait said:


> @MeBelle60
> 
> 
> tn5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> seems so.  That I think is the best use of my ability.
> 
> Jailers have better chances of stopping a kill than Mertex does (particularly because I don't think she is going to last anyway) and if she lives she retains that ability to use it and has half a chance to stop a NK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm willing to bet it's because scum see mertex as a threat.
> wifom harder on protector roles please
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope those with protection roles are paying attention here. Doctors, or whatever you may be take note here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're worried about jailkeepers using their ability on doctors?
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it is worth noting that there is noting that I can see in the jailers abilities that states it must be used tonight.  TN's last statement that we will have 3 jailers on night one is somewhat misleading then as they are not necessarily going to use those powers right away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The way I read it, the abilities HAVE to be allocated by tonight or you lose the grant power.
> That has no bearing on whether or not the recipients actually use the one-shot jailkeeper.
> 3 jailkeepers is going to cause a lot of night-action wifom one way or another.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I wanted someone with a protection role to ensure Sgt Gath stayed alive to ensure he could use his ability to pass on his jail keys. Unless I am wrong and he does it now and it does not occur during the night.
Click to expand...

I believe you do it now.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Thanks, that was confusing me. It doesn't help I am highly drugged, well it might help me lol but not to get my mind to think straight right now.


----------



## tn5421

CaféAuLait said:


> My vote has nothing to do with Grandma. She could call you scum till she was blue in face, I was defending you and in fact openly doubting you were scum on this forum, my neighborhood and in fact also stated I thought you were trying to tell us something, here and in my neighborhood.
> 
> My vote is the result of the strange play. TN ( *who is never here*)  jumping out of nowhere to *protect you from an ability*  you were worried may  kill you *and then TN attack on me*, suggests to me the two of you are working as team. Not to mention he says he has a null read on you and he is not even sure you are town?



I love it when people lie about things like this.

First of all, I'm here at least once a day, so your little note on activity is patently false.  If you don't believe me run a postcount analysis on this game in comparison to other games.

I gave mertex limited nightkill protection because gamebreaking abilities ahoy and you guys are trying to remove that from the game.  *Once again, only scum should be afraid of an invulnerable protector.*

Third, you're the one attacking me with near-ad-hominem attacks, since you would rather make a note on my general activity than comment too much on my play this game.


----------



## Avatar4321

the jail keepers don't have use their one shot abilities tonight. They just have to be assigned by tonight.

hopefully only one person would use theirs tonight. And hopefully the scum don't get one of the three.

I am suspicious of mertex but I think with her in a pr role right now we should give her the benefit of the doubt.

I was leaning town on grandma but I'm not sure what to make of the lying claim. I'll have to review the thread when I have more time. However my internet is being very inconsistent at the moment. I'll be surprised if this actually posts


----------



## Avatar4321

the jail keepers don't have use their one shot abilities tonight. They just have to be assigned by tonight.

hopefully only one person would use theirs tonight. And hopefully the scum don't get one of the three.

I am suspicious of mertex but I think with her in a pr role right now we should give her the benefit of the doubt.

I was leaning town on grandma but I'm not sure what to make of the lying claim. I'll have to review the thread when I have more time. However my internet is being very inconsistent at the moment. I'll be surprised if this actually posts


----------



## CaféAuLait

tn5421 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> My vote has nothing to do with Grandma. She could call you scum till she was blue in face, I was defending you and in fact openly doubting you were scum on this forum, my neighborhood and in fact also stated I thought you were trying to tell us something, here and in my neighborhood.
> 
> My vote is the result of the strange play. TN ( *who is never here*)  jumping out of nowhere to *protect you from an ability*  you were worried may  kill you *and then TN attack on me*, suggests to me the two of you are working as team. Not to mention he says he has a null read on you and he is not even sure you are town?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it when people lie about things like this.
> 
> First of all, I'm here at least once a day, so your little note on activity is patently false.  If you don't believe me run a postcount analysis on this game in comparison to other games.
> 
> I gave mertex limited nightkill protection because gamebreaking abilities ahoy and you guys are trying to remove that from the game.  *Once again, only scum should be afraid of an invulnerable protector.*
> 
> Third, you're the one attacking me with near-ad-hominem attacks, since you would rather make a note on my general activity than comment too much on my play this game.
Click to expand...


I did not lie TN. You are not here during our games, you are often disengaged and it always seems as if you are catching up because you disappear for days at a time sometimes. As far as my comment, unless I missed it, you had not been posting, then you appeared out of no where after Mertex used her ability.

You keep saying this she has an ability and or she is confirm town but in the next breath You state you are not even sure she is town and your read is null.

In post 970 you said it does not make her necessarily town.
Official USMB Mafia Game 5 A Game of Fire and Ice Page 33 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

And you said your read on her was Null.

Official USMB Mafia Game 5 A Game of Fire and Ice Page 33 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

But you keep insisting she has this power. Can you see how that is as confusing as shit??

As far as your third paragraph, you did attack me, and the funny part about it was I was doubting you and Mertex were scum.


----------



## CaféAuLait

This is the post I am referring to TN

Official USMB Mafia Game 5 A Game of Fire and Ice Page 50 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

I said:



> The thing is if Mertex is scum and TN just protected her, this means not only have they outed themselves we also know they are Fire Mafia, since TN picked "frost" to protect her.
> I am said before I was not sure if Mertex is scum, this play is a big one.* Not to mention it is drawing attention from Ice Mafia as well. I don't think they would be this blatant in their play if they both are scum. It seems illogical*. That may be WIFOM, but I suppose we can see what happens.



(emphasis added)

you said:



> A bigger, blacker pile of wifom than in previous games.
> I blame wake.



I was stating I did not think the two of you would be so blatant and were not scum. The you said my comment was "_A bigger, blacker pile of wifom than in previous games."

And "You blame Wake"
_
That comment right there, read to me as if Wake should not allow me to play the game. What other reason would you blame Wake for thing I say in the game?

I'm new to this, I have tried to edit myself from posting all of my thoughts and am trying to focus better.


----------



## sameech

Mertex said:


> If you had the opportunity to shield someone and possibly die, or shield someone and not die, you would choose to choose the one where you die?  I seriously doubt it.



Well, I have been known to make bizarre choices before.  That said, even I would not be crazy enough to allow myself to be recruited to be the scum team's PR minion in their much needed to win town clique.

*VOTE:  tn5421*


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

@Moonglow 

Who are your top 3 scum picks at this time?


----------



## CaféAuLait

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> @Moonglow
> 
> Who are your top 3 scum picks at this time?




And @MeBelle60 can you share this as well?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Oh and when did the deadline expire on Plump? Was that tonight at midnight or last night at midnight?

@BobPlumb


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Alright. I've got my targets picked out for the keys. 

I'll tell Wake over PM so we can keep it hush, hush.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Sgt_Gath said:


> Alright. I've got my targets picked out for the keys.
> 
> I'll tell Wake over PM so we can keep it hush, hush.



Yes, don't tell anyone who they are.


----------



## tn5421

CaféAuLait said:


> I did not lie TN. *You are not here during our games, you are often disengaged and it always seems as if you are catching up because you disappear for days at a time sometimes. As far as my comment, unless I missed it, you had not been posting, then you appeared out of no where after Mertex used her ability.*
> 
> You keep saying this she has an ability and or she is confirm town but in the next breath You state you are not even sure she is town and your read is null.
> 
> In post 970 you said it does not make her necessarily town.
> Official USMB Mafia Game 5 A Game of Fire and Ice Page 33 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> And you said your read on her was Null.
> 
> Official USMB Mafia Game 5 A Game of Fire and Ice Page 33 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> But you keep insisting she has this power. Can you see how that is as confusing as shit??
> 
> As far as your third paragraph, you did attack me, and the funny part about it was I was doubting you and Mertex were scum.



You're amusing, please keep trying.

I told you to run the fucking numbers and you didn't, so I'm dismissing this as the garbage it is.

This isn't how meta works.



CaféAuLait said:


> This is the post I am referring to TN
> 
> Official USMB Mafia Game 5 A Game of Fire and Ice Page 50 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> I said:
> 
> 
> 
> (emphasis added)
> 
> you said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was stating I did not think the two of you would be so blatant and were not scum. The you said my comment was "_A bigger, blacker pile of wifom than in previous games."
> 
> And "You blame Wake"
> _
> That comment right there, read to me as if Wake should not allow me to play the game. What other reason would you blame Wake for thing I say in the game?
> 
> I'm new to this, I have tried to edit myself from posting all of my thoughts and am trying to focus better.



You're fucking right i blame wake, have you seen these one-shot abilities?
I love how you assume I blame wake for allowing you to play when I was clearly trying to WotC *MOONGLOW*, for one.
Please keep assigning motives to me, it makes your argument easier for others to detect as bogus.


----------



## CaféAuLait

tn5421 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did not lie TN. *You are not here during our games, you are often disengaged and it always seems as if you are catching up because you disappear for days at a time sometimes. As far as my comment, unless I missed it, you had not been posting, then you appeared out of no where after Mertex used her ability.*
> 
> You keep saying this she has an ability and or she is confirm town but in the next breath You state you are not even sure she is town and your read is null.
> 
> In post 970 you said it does not make her necessarily town.
> Official USMB Mafia Game 5 A Game of Fire and Ice Page 33 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> And you said your read on her was Null.
> 
> Official USMB Mafia Game 5 A Game of Fire and Ice Page 33 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> But you keep insisting she has this power. Can you see how that is as confusing as shit??
> 
> As far as your third paragraph, you did attack me, and the funny part about it was I was doubting you and Mertex were scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're amusing, please keep trying.
> 
> I told you to run the fucking numbers and you didn't, so I'm dismissing this as the garbage it is.
> 
> This isn't how meta works.
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the post I am referring to TN
> 
> Official USMB Mafia Game 5 A Game of Fire and Ice Page 50 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> I said:
> 
> 
> 
> (emphasis added)
> 
> you said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was stating I did not think the two of you would be so blatant and were not scum. The you said my comment was "_A bigger, blacker pile of wifom than in previous games."
> 
> And "You blame Wake"
> _
> That comment right there, read to me as if Wake should not allow me to play the game. What other reason would you blame Wake for thing I say in the game?
> 
> I'm new to this, I have tried to edit myself from posting all of my thoughts and am trying to focus better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're fucking right i blame wake, have you seen these one-shot abilities?
> I love how you assume I blame wake for allowing you to play when I was clearly trying to WotC *MOONGLOW*, for one.
> Please keep assigning motives to me, it makes your argument easier for others to detect as bogus.
Click to expand...




You were addressing me when you made the comment about  Wake, if you meant something about Moonglow, then _you_ should have made it clear. It sure as hell looked like you were addressing me and my comment.  

Yes the one shot deals are messed up and IMO at the moment they favor scum, not to mention it seems like many must be used within the first day or two and a few are terribly anti-town.

Finally, you were not posting on the game as Mertex was waffling about making her decision, then all of a sudden you were there. IIRC you had not been on for many hours until that time and you just happened to be there for that. Your history  is clear when it comes to your not being fully engaged or present while playing on this forum. Period.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Oh and one more thing, your cussing seems so far out of place for you.  I don't understand the "anger" which is coming from your post as well.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Until Grandma comes in to give some answers to what I asked earlier:

*VOTE: Grandma*


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

tn, you seem out of character for how you normally post. you're more aggressive/angry this time around. what's causing it?


----------



## Grandma

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> @Grandma
> 
> Why did you say Mertex didn't tell us what her ability was?
> 
> Are you trying to get her lynched on purpose?



She did not tell us what her ability was, that's why.

She gave no hints, nothing. Even though we asked. Even though we other 3 revealed.

Scummy.


----------



## Grandma

I just got here, I'm going to read through today's posts and answer as I get to them.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Until Grandma comes in to give some answers to what I asked earlier:
> 
> *VOTE: Grandma*



Isn't she immune though, or does that only count for the night phase?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Grandma said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Grandma
> 
> Why did you say Mertex didn't tell us what her ability was?
> 
> Are you trying to get her lynched on purpose?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She did not tell us what her ability was, that's why.
> 
> She gave no hints, nothing. Even though we asked. Even though we other 3 revealed.
> 
> Scummy.
Click to expand...


Yes she did. She told us about it before she used it.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Sgt_Gath said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Until Grandma comes in to give some answers to what I asked earlier:
> 
> *VOTE: Grandma*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't she immune though, or does that only count for the night phase?
Click to expand...


Only the night phase.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Sgt_Gath said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Until Grandma comes in to give some answers to what I asked earlier:
> 
> *VOTE: Grandma*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't she immune though, or does that only count for the night phase?
Click to expand...



She is immune from scum killing her, she can still be lynched as far as I understand it.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Grandma
> 
> Why did you say Mertex didn't tell us what her ability was?
> 
> Are you trying to get her lynched on purpose?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She did not tell us what her ability was, that's why.
> 
> She gave no hints, nothing. Even though we asked. Even though we other 3 revealed.
> 
> Scummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes she did. She told us about it before she used it.
Click to expand...


@Wake 

Since this has been brought up in the game thread, is it ok to post a screen shot of the text where Mertex told what her was ability was?


----------



## CaféAuLait

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Grandma
> 
> Why did you say Mertex didn't tell us what her ability was?
> 
> Are you trying to get her lynched on purpose?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She did not tell us what her ability was, that's why.
> 
> She gave no hints, nothing. Even though we asked. Even though we other 3 revealed.
> 
> Scummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes she did. She told us about it before she used it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> @Wake
> 
> Since this has been brought up in the game thread, is it ok to post a screen shot of the text where Mertex told what her was ability was?
Click to expand...


I think this was addressed with the whole Ropey thing. You can only paraphrase QT convo.


----------



## Grandma

Mertex said:


> Maybe because he's the only one to pick up on something that I so blatantly have mentioned  that you, who should have picked up on it are totally ignoring.  And why might that be?  The only reason that would be is because you happened to be Scum again this game.



No, I'm definitely not Scum this game. 

What is it that you blatantly mentioned? I sure as hell didn't see it.




> I explained in the neighborhood that I had been at the dentist all morning.  You were trying to define me as Scummy for having mentioned that I was in a neighborhood, and now you come out and tell everyone that we are in the same neighborhood and that makes you "Town"?



What does your dentist have to do with the game?

I outed that you're in my neighborhood because of your failure to find a good use for the Shield, and also because we others revealed our roles and you did not. Even after you got back from the dentist..



> My ability wasn't about protecting anyone.  It was about being able to steal other's ability.  I didn't understand exactly how it worked and had asked Wake to explain it.  I was waiting for his explanation.  You are trying to muddy the waters by saying that I was confused about who to protect when I didn't even know whose ability I would be stealing and what that ability would be.  Another scummy move, Grandma.



Yes, you asked for an explanation, but you were totally bummed out about how useless the Shield is to you. You were "confused" AFTER you stole the Shield.



> And, *you asked me what my PR was*, nobody but Scum asks another player to reveal their role.  Why should I have revealed my "role" to you when I didn't know whether you were Town or Scum.  Just because we were in the same neighborhood didn't mean that I should trust that you were all Town.  Another neighbor did reveal their role, and I'd be willing to bet that they will be NK by Grandma's team.



So you're saying that all 3 of your neighbors are Scum? I was not the first to reveal, nor was I the first to ask the others.



> Another of Grandma's WIFOM - at that time I didn't even understand exactly what my ability did, I didn't know what anyone else's ability was, so how would I have known that Shaitra's ability was to shield anyone  so that I should steal it and throw it away.  And, I didn't throw it away, Grandma.....so explain why you keep saying that?



You said you would throw it away.




> Right, because he is the only one that is willing to pick up on what I have been saying.  You are pretending you don't pick up on it, but you know exactly what I am saying, and are hoping that the newbies, and even Cafe, don't pick up on it.



TN came in out of nowhere defending you like a White Knight on meth. He didn't defend his own masons like that in the last game. Something's not right with that.


----------



## Grandma

Wolfsister77 said:


> I'm not going to post much today. One observation. I think TN and Mertex are scum. One thing I have to be aware of is that the other scum team will help town lynch also and anyone helping me could be town or scum. That doesn't mean we shouldn't help each other. Town needs to work together. But I am a little worried about Grandma trying to reveal neighborhood and PR's and blatant buddying me. I don't think she's scum at the moment but I am not so sure I'm comfortable with this relationship we have. I might have to start seeing other people.




I'm not blatantly buddying you, I just happen to agree with much that you've said.

I'm not trying to reveal neighborhood PRs, either, I outed some incriminating information against Mertex. It's called working with Town. Being transparent. 

Breaking up is hard to do.


----------



## House

FA_Q2 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Grandma, based on all that you said before, that would make you rather Scummy.  Before, if I didn't use it I was Scum, but now that I have used it, I'm not Town.  Whoa, that ought to raise some red flags to the other Townies.
> 
> 
> 
> You used it to try and wiggle out of the fact that you look like scum.  That is not something that is going to matter in changing my vote for you.
Click to expand...


Thanks for the tip. 

I thought getting our abilities out there would be pro-town, as it was explained to me that only scum are secretive.


----------



## Grandma

Mertex said:


> My top Scum pick is
> 
> Grandma
> 
> MY FOS: (And only because they are blindly going along with Grandma).
> House
> Wolf
> Sgt Gath
> Cafe
> 
> It could be that Grandma and Wolf are working together as one of the Mafia teams, but my previous experience is telling me that *Grandma just latched on to Wolf and is using her to vote along with her*, while her partner tries to remain incognito.   The others are new and I think they haven't been around long enough to pick up on certain clues that are being dropped.  I'm surprised at Cafe.  I thought she had picked up on it, and then she went along with the inconsistencies that Wolf and Grandma have presented.



 I don't buddy up. I run solo.

Interesting that Mertex accuses everyone that votes for her as Scum. 

That meta is nothing to be proud of.


----------



## Grandma

Mertex said:


> If you had the opportunity to shield someone and possibly die, or shield someone and not die, you would choose to choose the one where you die?  I seriously doubt it.



It's your job. You don't get to choose. If I had the Shield, damn straight I'd use it.


----------



## sameech

How to Be Polite 14 Steps with Pictures - wikiHow


----------



## Grandma

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> I'm in the neighborhood with Grandma and Mertex. Mertex DID tell us what her ability is. I don't understand why Grandma would say she didn't, unless she's trying to get a townie lynched. Get one person lynched and narrow the field a little, right? Come Day 2, there's a big chance we'll have 3 townies out of the game.




She didn't tell us until AFTER she used it.


----------



## Wolfsister77

What I would do, is what happened in game 3 and that is I would let Aye and Rosie say the number of the post in the neighborhood and let Grandma read it and see what happens.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Above I meant the number of the post or posts where Mertex supposedly said her ability.


----------



## House

No time to do much, should be back late tonight.


----------



## Grandma

Wolfsister77 said:


> What I would do, is what happened in game 3 and that is I would let Aye and Rosie say the number of the post in the neighborhood and let Grandma read it and see what happens.



I'm going to the neighborhood QT as soon as I read the last couple posts here and re-read it.

If I'm wrong I'll be more than happy to post an apology.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> What I would do, is what happened in game 3 and that is I would let Aye and Rosie say the number of the post in the neighborhood and let Grandma read it and see what happens.



Post #74, dated 8-22-2014, 9:18am - tells us what it is

Post #63, dated 8-21-2014, 8:02pm - tells us she PM'd Wake to clarify her ability because she was confused about it


----------



## Wake

*Players may not quote their PMs or QT posts. All paraphrasing is A-OK.*



AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Since this has been brought up in the game thread, is it ok to post a screen shot of the text where Mertex told what her was ability was?


----------



## CaféAuLait

*Unvote*


----------



## Wolfsister77

I am inclined to believe Aye on this one.


----------



## RosieS

Clear as day Mertex says she can steal an ability. (paraphrased) Post 74.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Wolfsister77

*unvote*


----------



## Grandma

Neighborhood QT timestamp 8/22, 8:06am (et) Mertex reveals her ability. (She makes no more posts in the QT until after 6pm)

USMB game 5, timestamp 8/22, 9:37 am (et) Mertex activates her ability in her first post that morning. Post 642

So, she revealed her ability _just_ before she used it. The rest of us revealed the day before and repeatedly asked her about hers.

I'm not apologizing, it's clear that she didn't reveal until she was going to use it.


----------



## Grandma

I'm keeping my vote on her.


----------



## RosieS

The accusation goes from not sharing the ability ( which no one has to do in any case) to not sharing it fast enuff to suit Grandma.

Not fair play in the least.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Grandma

We all shared and she held out. At no point during the holdout did she say anything like "I don't trust yous guys," or "I'm not ready to reveal yet." She changed the subject, left the thread, or replied to other comments.

Okay, fine, if that doesn't seem off to you then it doesn't I'm not your Thought Police here.

Just don't blame me when Town loses. Again.


----------



## tn5421

CaféAuLait said:


> You were addressing me when you made the comment about  Wake, if you meant something about Moonglow, then _you_ should have made it clear. It sure as hell looked like you were addressing me and my comment.
> 
> Yes the one shot deals are messed up and IMO at the moment they favor scum, not to mention it seems like many must be used within the first day or two and a few are terribly anti-town.
> 
> Finally, you were not posting on the game as Mertex was waffling about making her decision, then all of a sudden you were there. IIRC you had not been on for many hours until that time and you just happened to be there for that. Your history  is clear when it comes to your not being fully engaged or present while playing on this forum. Period.



Uhm, no I wasn't.
I didn't suddenly appear out of the mist and cut down a bunch of thugs before offering Mertex a rose.
Please stop *deliberately* misunderstanding me.



AyeCantSeeYou said:


> tn, you seem out of character for how you normally post. you're more aggressive/angry this time around. what's causing it?



The fact that I'm angry?




Grandma said:


> She did not tell us what her ability was, that's why.
> 
> She gave no hints, nothing. Even though we asked. Even though we other 3 revealed.
> 
> Scummy.



I disagree.



Grandma said:


> No, I'm definitely not Scum this game.
> 
> What is it that you blatantly mentioned? I sure as hell didn't see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does your dentist have to do with the game?
> 
> I outed that you're in my neighborhood because of your failure to find a good use for the Shield, and also because we others revealed our roles and you did not. Even after you got back from the dentist..
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, you asked for an explanation, but you were totally bummed out about how useless the Shield is to you. You were "confused" AFTER you stole the Shield.
> 
> 
> 
> So you're saying that all 3 of your neighbors are Scum? I was not the first to reveal, nor was I the first to ask the others.
> 
> 
> 
> You said you would throw it away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TN came in out of nowhere defending you like a White Knight on meth. He didn't defend his own masons like that in the last game. Something's not right with that.



...Why are you bringing neighborhood drama into the main game?



sameech said:


> How to Be Polite 14 Steps with Pictures - wikiHow



Step 1.  Burn down their home village.
Step 2.  Kill one of their parents, perferably in front of the person, traumatizing them for life.
Step 3.  Send them on a silly revenge kick
Step 4.  ????
Step 5.  Profit !!



RosieS said:


> The accusation goes from not sharing the ability ( which no one has to do in any case) to not sharing it fast enuff to suit Grandma.
> 
> Not fair play in the least.
> 
> Regards from Rosie


----------



## CaféAuLait

Okay, I've been thinking on the whole ability thing. Everyone states they outed their abilities in your neighborhood Grandma. So, Mertex knew she could get one night of immunity, ( like you had grandma) Rosie's ability and whatever Aye's ability is. Instead, she targeted Shai and she said to Shai she thought Shai's ability may have been better or a more powerful ability.

Sure, the ability Mertex had is scummy in itself but this means nothing given they were randomized. What I find weird is Mertex states _she might be better off alive to town_, implying her she has a PR and it is a protective PR and then does not wish to use the ability because it might kill her and why mention she was not going to use it.  

Why not go after the ability which ensured she could not be night killed to ensure her survival if important to town. e.g., Grandma's? If she is so important to town, why even use an ability which screams scum in the first place? She must have know it was going to bring attention to herself.

Okay I said I was trying to stop with too many posts and or WIFOM but this really made me think.


----------



## Grandma

Mertex isn't as smart as she thinks. If she has a PR she'll almost certainly waste it. 

Also, she's playing more like Scum Game 3 than PR Game 2.

TN - read post 1110.


----------



## tn5421

IDFC if you kill her tomorrow, as long as she gets the chance to use her ability.


----------



## tn5421

@Grandma : Did she agree to share her role and then didn't?

If not, deal with it.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> Mertex isn't as smart as she thinks. If she has a PR she'll almost certainly waste it.
> 
> Also, she's playing more like Scum Game 3 than PR Game 2.
> 
> TN - read post 1110.




It doesn't matter, if she "wastes" her PR, it matters _if_ she has one. Of course, I hope she does not waste her PR.  

I find this post interesting.


----------



## CaféAuLait

I am not deliberately misunderstand you TN. When I said ' _you were addressing me_' your comment was right under MY quote and another comment you had just made to me. Post 984 for reference.


----------



## Grandma

tn5421 said:


> IDFC if you kill her tomorrow, as long as she gets the chance to use her ability.



?

?? 

Actually that sounds fairly reasonable. I'll think on it.


----------



## tn5421

CaféAuLait said:


> I am not deliberately misunderstand you TN. When I said ' _you were addressing me_' your comment was right under MY quote and another comment you had just made to me. Post 984 for reference.



They are on different lines.
You never had a problem with this before.
How come you have a problem now?



Grandma said:


> ?
> 
> ??
> 
> Actually that sounds fairly reasonable. I'll think on it.



That's all I ask.


----------



## CaféAuLait

tn5421 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not deliberately misunderstand you TN. When I said ' _you were addressing me_' your comment was right under MY quote and another comment you had just made to me. Post 984 for reference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are on different lines.
> You never had a problem with this before.
> How come you have a problem now?
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> ??
> 
> Actually that sounds fairly reasonable. I'll think on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's all I ask.
Click to expand...


Look, I am not purposefully misunderstanding you. You can insist I am, I would not have said a thing, if I understood what you meant. As far as my not having an issue with it prior, look at the working TN. I am actually stating I don't think the two of you are scum and then you tell me my post 'is a big stinking pile of WiFOM worse than previous games'. And then it reads as if you continue to attack the way I post by saying you blame Wake.

I don't know if the way you post is customary on other forums, but when you quote someone here and reply, you are directing it at the person you quote. It's further emphasized by the fact you post someone else and then make more comments within the same post.


----------



## Grandma

The vote count has changed a bit since Wake posted VC1.7, here's the unofficial update:

Mertex (3):      Sgt_Gath, Grandma, House
Grandma (3):  tn5421, Mertex, AyeCantSeeYou
BobPlumb (1): BobPlumb
Shaitra (1):      RosieS
tn5421 (2):      Moonglow, Sameech
RosieS (1):    Avatar4321
FA_Q2 (0):   



Not Voting (4): MeBelle60, Shaitra, FA_Q2, CafeAuLait, Wolfsister77,

With 16 alive, it takes 9 to lynch!


----------



## Wolfsister77

Well, every time I get ready to cast a vote or make a comment, the freaking WIFOM shit gets in the way and I can't take it any more!!

So I'm not jumping out of the gate and instead going to let things develop on their own for awhile. I have my thoughts but for now, screw it. Time to think things through for awhile.


----------



## tn5421

This is how I write.
How come you haven't had a problem until now?


----------



## Wolfsister77

tn5421 said:


> This is how I write.
> How come you haven't had a problem until now?



-Because I'm very fucking frustrated!! Every single time I come out of the gate with a theory, thinking I have scum, it doesn't pan out and I no longer trust my ability to play this game well with this set-up which is a WIFOM mess. 

-I have to step back and watch things for awhile or I will lose my mind and I don't really have that far to go.

-I've lost confidence. 

-I have many ideas and a couple vote prospects but I really need time to think it through and let the game stew for now. 

-I don't like playing on this new software. Adds to the frustration.

-A break will help me think clearer.


----------



## CaféAuLait

tn5421 said:


> This is how I write.
> How come you haven't had a problem until now?




I don't believe I have even noted it before, or felt as if you were addressing me in the manner which came off. Regarding other posts you have made, I believed you were addressing the person you quoted, until the next quote box and so on. If it's under the person quoted, then the reply is addressed to them IMO, it may be different in other forums, but your post did not read as if you were making a side comment IMO, given how your first sentence came off.


----------



## Wolfsister77

So I answered TN and he wasn't talking to me, he was talking to Cafe. That sucks TN. Quote the person you are talking to please. If you post right after me, I think you are talking to me.


----------



## tn5421

Wolfsister77 said:


> -Because I'm very fucking frustrated!! Every single time I come out of the gate with a theory, thinking I have scum, it doesn't pan out and I no longer trust my ability to play this game well with this set-up which is a WIFOM mess.
> 
> -I have to step back and watch things for awhile or I will lose my mind and I don't really have that far to go.
> 
> -I've lost confidence.
> 
> -I have many ideas and a couple vote prospects but I really need time to think it through and let the game stew for now.
> 
> -I don't like playing on this new software. Adds to the frustration.
> 
> -A break will help me think clearer.



Despite the fact that I wasn't talking to you, I know the feeling.



CaféAuLait said:


> I don't believe I have even noted it before, or felt as if you were addressing me in the manner which came off. Regarding other posts you have made, I believed you were addressing the person you quoted, until the next quote box and so on. If it's under the person quoted, then the reply is addressed to them IMO, it may be different in other forums, but your post did not read as if you were making a side comment IMO, given how your first sentence came off.



Someone told me to stop using the quote method?




Wolfsister77 said:


> So I answered TN and he wasn't talking to me, he was talking to Cafe. That sucks TN. Quote the person you are talking to please. If you post right after me, I think you are talking to me.



Someone asked me to stop at some point....................................fuck em.  will do


----------



## Grandma

@Wolfsister - It's a game. And it's only Day 1.

Of course we want to lynch Scum, but our chances are about 25%. In practice we're 0 for 4 so far. 

You aren't in this alone, you've got all theTownies behind you, plus at this point the two Scum teams would like to off each other.

In other words, calm down. 

Keep throwing your theories out there. We won't be able to lynch anyone if nobody makes any guesses.


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Grandma
> 
> Why did you say Mertex didn't tell us what her ability was?
> 
> Are you trying to get her lynched on purpose?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *She did not tell us what her ability was, that's why.*
> 
> *She gave no hints, nothing. *Even though we asked. Even though we other 3 revealed.
> 
> Scummy.
Click to expand...


In my limited Mafia experienced, it has always been noted that Townies don't lie, only Scum lies.

You have been caught in a lie, Grandma.  I did reveal what my ability was, and I did it before I activated it.

 I believe you are Scum and you have now proven it. I believe we should "lynch all liars".


----------



## Grandma

You did it exactly one post before you used it.

Have you thought about who you're going to Shield tonight, or are you going to take the coward's way out?


----------



## Grandma

BTW, @ Mertex, should it happen that I'm lynched you'll be next, then TN.

I promise that I'll flip Town.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> tn5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is how I write.
> How come you haven't had a problem until now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Because I'm very fucking frustrated!! Every single time I come out of the gate with a theory, thinking I have scum, it doesn't pan out and I no longer trust my ability to play this game well with this set-up which is a WIFOM mess.
> 
> -I have to step back and watch things for awhile or I will lose my mind and I don't really have that far to go.
> 
> -I've lost confidence.
> 
> -I have many ideas and a couple vote prospects but I really need time to think it through and let the game stew for now.
> 
> -I don't like playing on this new software. Adds to the frustration.
> 
> -A break will help me think clearer.
Click to expand...


We all get sidetracked because we want to believe what everyone says.  Sometimes it seems that what someone does is Scummy, and we want to jump on it because we are so sure we are right.  We all have done that.  I came hard on you because you were jumping to conclusions on me early on,  based on my simple questioning as to whether or not Moonglow had confirmed himself as town by posting what appeared as his role pm, and as it turned out, Wake cleared it all up and Moonglow's post ended up  being considered non-confirming either way.  The fact that you came after me for such a minor thing made me react and think that maybe you were Scum, when you were probably just reacting to what you perceived as Scummy based on your own interpretation of what happened.  It angered me  and I reacted poorly, and I apologize for my behavior.

Now we have Grandma, who is agreeing with you in your assessment of me, in the hopes that together you can rouse enough interest in others to  lynch me, a Townie. Her accusations have proven to be false, and we all know that Townies have no reason to lie, only Scum lies.  She claims that I didn't reveal my ability in the neighborhood, that I didn't even give a hint of it, but other Townies in my neighborhood have denounced her lie.  I did reveal (even though I had no obligation to do so) and so now she has changed her story to "I didn't reveal immediately when she asked me" - I guess I waited too long to suit her demands.   No one with a clear conscience would make up a lie like that and use it against another Townie unless they were Scum.   There is no way that Grandma can explain away that lie, so think on that.


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> BTW, @ Mertex, should it happen that I'm lynched you'll be next, then TN.
> 
> I promise that I'll flip Town.



@Grandma we already know that you lie.  If you flip Town I'll be happy to admit I was wrong, but I probably will not live to see another Day....I'm sure you'll make sure of that.


----------



## Grandma

And you're trying to make your accuser look like Scum. Mertex, you don't want to die Night 1, will you be lynched Day 2?

I am Town.


----------



## Grandma

One thing for sure, this is my last game if you keep playing.


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> *You did it exactly one post before you used it.*
> 
> Have you thought about who you're going to Shield tonight, or are you going to take the coward's way out?



Oh,  and that alone makes me Scum? Please elaborate.  Wake must have forgotten to send me the PM that said I had to reveal to you immediately upon your demand.

I'll tell you who I plan to shield if you tell me who you plan to kill.....how's that for a fair trade?


----------



## sameech

Lynch all liars is a stupid dictate perpetuated by parasitic town players who sit back and analyze in secret and offer up the least to the group when said parasites are not routinely willing to jump in the ring and throw punches or be seen as ever wrong in a game that requires town to be involved in the often messy back and forth to be successful over the long haul.  

That said, not a single person in this she said-she said from the neighborhood discussion we cannot see and they cannot post carries much weight with me precisely because there is no meta history of being especially participatory there when it is not in their own self-interest to help deal with the WIFOM of the current back and forth.


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> One thing for sure, this is my last game if you keep playing.



You don't like to be caught in a lie, do you?  You also don't like that I pegged you as Scum in game 4 and you turned out to be Scum.  Whether you play or you don't is your own business.

I'm going to bed, have a good night.


----------



## House

*Vote: Grandma*


----------



## Grandma

Mertex said:


> Oh,  and that alone makes me Scum? Please elaborate.  Wake must have forgotten to send me the PM that said I had to reveal to you immediately upon your demand.
> 
> I'll tell you who I plan to shield if you tell me who you plan to kill.....how's that for a fair trade?



It was a yes or no question. If I wanted a name - and I don't, I would have asked directly.

And I don't plan on killing anyone. I have no kill power. I have Night 1 immunity and that's it.


----------



## House

*@Wake 

Unvote*


----------



## House

Sorry, just got done driving and I'm way too bushed to think clearly.

Good night.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex

If it is imperative for you to live through night one, why didn't you steal Grandm's ability? You would have had guaranteed protection from scum night 1, you only needed to worry about us townies wondering why you stole an ability.

You said you were hoping Shaitra had a more powerful role, that's why you picked hers, then decided to throw it away.  But you would have known Grandma's would have protected you from scum night 1. Seems a bit greedy for a townie, TBH, especially for one who should be lying low since it seems you are claiming a powerful protection.  

You could have explained your circumstances there in your neighborhood, hoping your hood was scum free, instead of having all this board drama. Seems like you all trusted one another enough to reveal abilities. Grandma, if town, probably would not have minded you stealing her PR IMO if explained properly.


----------



## CaféAuLait

And after posting the above, and realizing everyone trusted one another enough to reveal abilities, it reminds me, although it is reminiscent of Ropey, the numbers for the neighborhoods as I have figured them (4) gives it a 'very good" chance each neighborhood contains one scum per. IIRC when we last played neighborhoods, there were 6 and 4 had one scum each.

So please be aware of the numbers as you chat and don't reveal if you have PR's etc or if you have abilities left, don't tell them.

Take that into consideration as you all chat and reveal things which may hurt us if you reveal too much to scum.  


*Neighbor - MafiaWiki
*


----------



## Grandma

{b]unvote[/b]

I was waiting until Mertex left.

I'm pulling my vote off her as a favor to TN.

In return, I want TN to put in an appearance in next week's 4F.

Yeah.


----------



## Grandma

I meant to say *unvote*


----------



## CaféAuLait

Vote: Sgt. Gath


----------



## CaféAuLait

*Vote: Sgt. Gath*


----------



## Grandma

@Wake - How's the replacement for Bob Plumb coming along?

I'd like to avoid a Modkill if possible. I'll consider a PL on Bob if it comes to that.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Unvote. Losing my mind for the moment!


----------



## CaféAuLait

*Unvote 

*


----------



## FA_Q2

House said:


> Thanks for the tip.
> 
> I thought getting our abilities out there would be pro-town, as it was explained to me that only scum are secretive.


No.  Getting peoples powers out in the open is very helpful for scum.  They have to chose a target each night and if they blindly pick targets town has a good chance of getting a few nights out of traditional power roles such as doctor or cop while scum nab VT's that likely have no powers at all.

"Outing' those powers before the townie decides it is the proper time simply helps scum select their targets.  Even if you out a poor power that is a bad target it helps scum because they can cross that name off their list as a potential target.  

My power, for instance, was likely the absolute best power of that type this game and because of that I had to use it far earlier than I should have.  It would have been better on day 2 when there was more powers to choose from and I had a chance to work with others as to the power copied.  It looks like I got lucky though in that many people ended up using their powers and a very useful one for town was opened up.


----------



## FA_Q2

Grandma said:


> One thing for sure, this is my last game if you keep playing.


That is the scummiest thing that you have ever posted Grandma.  That is absolutely ridiculous to state.  She has not attacked you, has not said anything personally against you and has done nothing that is contrary to simply playing the game.


----------



## Grandma

@*bigrebnc1775 - Please do not post or rate posts in an ongoing game.*

*You are encouraged to sign up for Game 6 when this Game ends.*

*Thank you.*


----------



## Grandma

FA_Q2 said:


> That is the scummiest thing that you have ever posted Grandma.  That is absolutely ridiculous to state.  She has not attacked you, has not said anything personally against you and has done nothing that is contrary to simply playing the game.



It has nothing to do with my being Town. It has everything to do with her irritating playstyle. It creates too much noise, centered around her, and the game stops being fun for me. 

Fuck it, vote me off, I don't give a shit anymore.


----------



## Wake

*Client's wife accidentally poked hole in his feeding tube with pliers, which is connected inside client's body. Needs surgery to have it replaced immediately. Calling 911 per VA's order; going with client's family to hospital. Will take care of BP and VC and stuff as work allows. Scarlet has voiced interest in replacing in. Am grateful for your patience.*


----------



## Grandma

Holy crap! I hope the surgery goes well. 

Good news re: Scarlet. Thank you.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake-That is more important that game. We can wait and that would be great to get SR in here. Unless she is scum, then screw her.


----------



## Shaitra

Yikes!  I hope the surgery goes well for your patient!  We will be fine.


----------



## sameech

FA_Q2 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tip.
> 
> I thought getting our abilities out there would be pro-town, as it was explained to me that only scum are secretive.
> 
> 
> 
> No.  Getting peoples powers out in the open is very helpful for scum.  They have to chose a target each night and if they blindly pick targets town has a good chance of getting a few nights out of traditional power roles such as doctor or cop while scum nab VT's that likely have no powers at all.
> 
> "Outing' those powers before the townie decides it is the proper time simply helps scum select their targets.  Even if you out a poor power that is a bad target it helps scum because they can cross that name off their list as a potential target.
> 
> My power, for instance, was likely the absolute best power of that type this game and because of that I had to use it far earlier than I should have.  It would have been better on day 2 when there was more powers to choose from and I had a chance to work with others as to the power copied.  It looks like I got lucky though in that many people ended up using their powers and a very useful one for town was opened up.
Click to expand...


Investigates (cop, trackers) are the only ones that really would matter to scum to eliminate ASAP.  Feels to me like TN is trying to force scum into selecting among us who are not in his clique which I don't find particularly townish without him knowing what the powers might be in that pool at this point beyond just abilities that have been used/disclosed.  To me herding certain players together for possible two kills on them a night seems to favor scum by making it a little less random while burning up extra abilities that we could have used down the road to protect investigators.  Whether or not TN is scum, which I think he is,  he has made the kill pool significantly smaller on Night 1 and increased the odds an investigator might be among them.


----------



## Wolfsister77

For the love of all things holy, if you have an investigative ability-DO NOT say shit about it!! Just don't!! Here or in your hood. Just zip it!!


----------



## Wolfsister77

*Vote: TN5421
*
I just don't see town throwing away so many abilities by using his on Mertex and trying to get someone else to also. This uses up a lot of abilities and hurts town considering she could be scum or not pick someone targeted which would really be a huge waste. TN should know better considering he's got quite a bit of Mafia experience.


----------



## Wake

*
Vote Count 1.9*​
*Grandma (3):*_ tn5421, Mertex, AyeCantSeeYou _
*tn5421 (3): *_Moonglow, Sameech, Wolfsister77_
*Mertex (1): *_Sgt_Gath_
*BobPlumb (1):*_ BobPlumb_
*Shaitra (1):* _RosieS_
*RosieS (1): *_Avatar4321 
_
*Not Voting (6): *_MeBelle60, Shaitra, FA_Q2, House, Grandma, CafeAuLait_

*With 16 alive, it takes 9 to lynch!
Deadline is 8/26/14, @1pm central.
Please come in and play! @MeBelle60 @Moonglow 
*


Spoiler: Activated Abilities



*[CafeAuLait] - Neighborize!*
_Select five other players. You and them will now be Neighbors, and have your very own Neighborhood. This effect lasts until the end of the game. This ability cannot be activated if less than six players are alive._

*[Mertex] - Nimble Fingers*
_Select one player and steal his or her "
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" ability. You may not target a player who has already used an "
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" ability. You may only activate this ability during Day 1 or 2._

*[Grandma] - Invulnerability*
Shield yourself from all kill attempts the following Night. This ability may only be used during Day 1.

*[House] - Revelation!*
Target two players. The Mod publicly reveals their "" abilities for all to see.

*[Shaitra] - Human Shield*
Gain "1-Shot Meat Shield" status. You may guard one player during the Night, and if he or she would die, you will die instead.

*[tn5421] - Elementalism*
Select one player, and select either "Ice" or "Fire." That player will be protected from being killed by a Mafia team of that element the following Night. May only be activated during Day 1 or Day 2.

*[Sgt_Gath] - Jailer's Keys*
Select and give one player "1-Shot Jailkeeper" status. This means your target can jail one person once during the Night. A person that is jailed cannot be killed during that Night, but he or she also isn't able to use any abilities.

*[RosieS] - Double Trouble*
Target and give one player another chance to use his or her "" ability again. Cannot be used on players who haven't used an "" ability. May only be activated during Day 1 or 2.

*[FA_Q2] - Recycle*
Take one "" ability that has already been activated, and activate it as your own. You may only use this effect during Days 1 or 2.



*1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5 | 1.6 | 1.7 | 1.8 | 1.9

*​


----------



## Wolfsister77

You know, I finally understand why there are two week deadlines in some Mafia games. The deadline is coming up Tues. already and it's already Sun. I always think it takes too long but in this game, it isn't long enough IMO.


----------



## Shaitra

Thinking out loud here for a minute.  There are a couple of things that are bugging me.  Mertex keeps claiming she is inexperienced at the game, yet she has played in all the mafia games here.  She has as much experience in the game as most of us.  So it seems a bit disingenuous to keep saying she's inexperienced.  She has also demonstrated she is very capable of defending herself.   So after she starts implying she's a PR, why does TN come running in to protect her and all but waving a red flag saying, "here she is!  She's claiming PR!" to the scum?


----------



## Wolfsister77

I find ALL of TN's behavior in regards to the Mertex situation extremely suspicious.


----------



## Shaitra

Definitely lots to think about before the deadline.  I have to go cut the grass and I know I will be pondering all of this.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Regarding the Grandma situation. I really can't use it because I can't see the QT. Game 3 is a good example of how this stuff can be used in manipulative ways and only 4 people truly know what happened. I have no reason to believe Aye or Rosie are lying but it is just evidence I don't feel comfortable using at this point so I can't vote Grandma for being a liar. It could also be a misunderstanding-again QT stuff she said/she said.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex-thank you for your apology. Accepted.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex-Why didn't you pick Grandma's NK immunity to steal?


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex-Why didn't you pick Grandma's NK immunity to steal?



Just curious... did you see my last QT post?


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex-Why didn't you pick Grandma's NK immunity to steal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious... did you see my last QT post?
Click to expand...


Just now, read my response. Let's keep it to the QT for now.


----------



## sameech

Wake said:


> *Client's wife accidentally poked hole in his feeding tube with pliers, which is connected inside client's body. Needs surgery to have it replaced immediately. Calling 911 per VA's order; going with client's family to hospital. Will take care of BP and VC and stuff as work allows. Scarlet has voiced interest in replacing in. Am grateful for your patience.*




What does BP mean in the context of the game?.....

...and *grumble grumble* Wake always putting real world life or death drama ahead of our fantasy world life and death drama calls for suspension of his Dork Club Card *grumble grumble*


----------



## Wolfsister77

sameech said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Client's wife accidentally poked hole in his feeding tube with pliers, which is connected inside client's body. Needs surgery to have it replaced immediately. Calling 911 per VA's order; going with client's family to hospital. Will take care of BP and VC and stuff as work allows. Scarlet has voiced interest in replacing in. Am grateful for your patience.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does BP mean in the context of the game?.....
> 
> ...and *grumble grumble* Wake always putting real world life or death drama ahead of our fantasy world life and death drama calls for suspension of his Dork Club Card *grumble grumble*
Click to expand...


I think BobPlumb.


----------



## Wolfsister77

@Wake 

If SR can't get here until close to deadline, would an extension of the deadline be acceptable?


----------



## Wolfsister77

I would like mebelle to be prodded by PM please

@Wake


----------



## House

@Wake up @MeBelle60 


Har har.


----------



## Avatar4321

*vote*: *mebelle*

if the other things don't get her attention maybe that will.


----------



## House

Avatar4321 said:


> *vote*: *mebelle*
> 
> if the other things don't get her attention maybe that will.



I hesitate to vote like that because I am away from the game for long periods at a time and I'd hate to unknowingly contribute to a mislynch for voting a player that I don't actively suspect as scum.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

House said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *vote*: *mebelle*
> 
> if the other things don't get her attention maybe that will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hesitate to vote like that because I am away from the game for long periods at a time and I'd hate to unknowingly contribute to a mislynch for voting a player that I don't actively suspect as scum.
Click to expand...


Why don't you suspect MeBelle at all?


----------



## Sgt_Gath

CaféAuLait said:


> *Vote: Sgt. Gath*





CaféAuLait said:


> *Unvote
> *



Lol. I was about to say.

What did I do!?


----------



## ScarletRage

Subbing in yo!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

@Wake
*
Unvote

Vote: TN*


----------



## House

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *vote*: *mebelle*
> 
> if the other things don't get her attention maybe that will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hesitate to vote like that because I am away from the game for long periods at a time and I'd hate to unknowingly contribute to a mislynch for voting a player that I don't actively suspect as scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you suspect MeBelle at all?
Click to expand...


1) Better candidates
2) Hasn't given me much to work with one way or the other.


Not saying she's deftown, but I'm not willing to bet my vote on her being scum simply due to lack of activity when I might disappear for (calendar) days due to my job.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

@ScarletRage

Uh-oh! New variable in the equation! lol


----------



## Wolfsister77

Sgt_Gath said:


> @ScarletRage
> 
> Uh-oh! New variable in the equation! lol



SR has a lot of mafia experience. Just hope she's town. LOL


----------



## Sgt_Gath

@ScarletRage 

Who are you subbing in for, Bob?


----------



## House

FoS:

@tn5421 
@Grandma 
@CaféAuLait 
@Mertex (shaky)

@ScarletRage - Eyes on You


----------



## FA_Q2

finally.  Welcome back SR


----------



## ScarletRage

I am BobPlumb's replacement. So much setup spec in the 20 pages.

Softball question: Has anyone said they hated their ability?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

ScarletRage said:


> I am BobPlumb's replacement. So much setup spec in the 20 pages.
> 
> Softball question: Has anyone said they hated their ability?



HATED - not that I recall. 

Mertex wasn't too happy with hers, but I don't recall her saying the word hate.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am BobPlumb's replacement. So much setup spec in the 20 pages.
> 
> Softball question: Has anyone said they hated their ability?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HATED - not that I recall.
> 
> Mertex wasn't too happy with hers, but I don't recall her saying the word hate.
Click to expand...


The one she stole...


----------



## ScarletRage

The night kill immunity is odd and then revealing it during the day. A shitton of players are immune from nk tonight.

I think the OP implies scum cannot kill each other. Mertex's nk immunity must be used night one. That ability is useless on scum if I am right bc of the first post. Given Grandma's starting ability, they are probably town.

Grandma, could both wolf and tn be scum?


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> Given Grandma's starting ability, they are probably town.



Bad logic is bad, as Wake stated abilities were given out randomly.


----------



## ScarletRage

Hence the word probably and not conftown. Good logic is good.

Regardless, Mertex and Grandma are not on the same scum faction. Mertex would not steal a useless ability for her knowing it was useless.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> Hence the word probably and not conftown. Good logic is good.



No, probably implies the likelihood of purpose to ability assignments, which Wake explicitly denied.

Bad logic is bad.



ScarletRage said:


> Regardless, Mertex and Grandma are not on the same scum faction. Mertex would not steal a useless ability for her knowing it was useless.



*If* Mertex is scum, I'm actually leaning towards her being on Grandma's faction.  That's the best explanation I can think of for her not stealing Grandma's immortality.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ScarletRage said:


> Hence the word probably and not conftown. Good logic is good.
> 
> Regardless, Mertex and Grandma are not on the same scum faction. Mertex would not steal a useless ability for her knowing it was useless.



Are we sure that Mertex even knew what Shait's ability was before she stole it?

I thought her story was that she was hoping Shait had something more useful than Shield.


----------



## House

Sgt_Gath said:


> I thought her story was that she was hoping Shait had _something more useful than Shield._



Which I am having a hard time getting past.


----------



## FA_Q2

Sgt_Gath said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hence the word probably and not conftown. Good logic is good.
> 
> Regardless, Mertex and Grandma are not on the same scum faction. Mertex would not steal a useless ability for her knowing it was useless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are we sure that Mertex even knew what Shait's ability was before she stole it?
> 
> I thought her story was that she was hoping Shait had something more useful than Shield.
Click to expand...

As far as I can tell she did not.  Shield is pretty damn useful as an auxiliary power tbh.  if her other claims are not outright lies then it would be very useful.


----------



## ScarletRage

I thought Mertex stole Grandma not Shaitra?

Yes Wake did deny that abilities were tied to alignments. Probably is due to RNG. Most are town, therefore any one particular slot is town. Mertex not liking that ability (nk immune) is highly suspect?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

ScarletRage said:


> I thought Mertex stole Grandma not Shaitra?
> 
> Yes Wake did deny that abilities were tied to alignments. Probably is due to RNG. Most are town, therefore any one particular slot is town. Mertex not liking that ability (nk immune) is highly suspect?



Mertex used her ability to take Shaitra's.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ScarletRage said:


> I thought Mertex stole Grandma not Shaitra?
> 
> Yes Wake did deny that abilities were tied to alignments. Probably is due to RNG. Most are town, therefore any one particular slot is town. Mertex not liking that ability (nk immune) is highly suspect?



She stole Shaitra's shield ability.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> I thought Mertex stole Grandma not Shaitra?
> 
> Yes Wake did deny that abilities were tied to alignments. Probably is due to RNG. Most are town, therefore any one particular slot is town. Mertex not liking that ability (nk immune) is highly suspect?



You're not understanding what happened.

Mertex stole Shaitra's Meat Shield, which kills the person who uses the ability to protect another if that person is targeted for a kill (or if they protect scum).

Mertex doesn't seem keen on jumping on a grenade to protect a teammate.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Grandma used her ability, which had to be used Day 1. That was the Night 1 immunity.


----------



## ScarletRage

Ok. That changes some things inmy calculations.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I find it strange that Mertex knew Grandma had NK immunity for night 1 due to the neighborhood and didn't steal it.


----------



## Avatar4321

my understanding is mertex knew about grandmas ability. Which is leading to the questions about why she stole shaitras and not grandmas since grandma hadn't used hers yet.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> I find it strange that Mertex knew Grandma had NK immunity for night 1 due to the neighborhood and didn't steal it.



Nothing to fear at night.  Scum can't kill scum.

More to fear from drawing too much attention by ganking an ability from a neighbor.


----------



## ScarletRage

A shield ability is kinda useless for a scum player, so is NK immunity.

Did the rest of you in your hood claim Wolf?


----------



## ScarletRage

Can someone tell me who all is in what hood that has claimed?


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> A shield ability is kinda useless for a scum player, so is NK immunity.
> 
> Did the rest of you in your hood claim Wolf?



We didn't until just recently tell our abilities in the neighborhood. Now, we all know.


----------



## Avatar4321

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it strange that Mertex knew Grandma had NK immunity for night 1 due to the neighborhood and didn't steal it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing to fear at night.  Scum can't kill scum.
> 
> More to fear from drawing too much attention by ganking an ability from a neighbor.
Click to expand...

 
ironically stealing any ability is what drew attention to her.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

@Wake 

*Unvote

Vote: Mertex*


----------



## FA_Q2

Wolfsister77 said:


> I find it strange that Mertex knew Grandma had NK immunity for night 1 due to the neighborhood and didn't steal it.


I am on the fence about this idea because to steal it would have been seen as a betrayal - it was disclosed after all in the neighborhood - and that might have seen FAR scummier than stealing an ability off a random townie.

My opinion though is that she should have tried to steal an ability from scum.  I don't recall her voting for shiatra and that makes me quite suspicious since she chose another target.


----------



## House

Avatar4321 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it strange that Mertex knew Grandma had NK immunity for night 1 due to the neighborhood and didn't steal it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing to fear at night.  Scum can't kill scum.
> 
> More to fear from drawing too much attention by ganking an ability from a neighbor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ironically stealing any ability is what drew attention to her.
Click to expand...


Yes, but stealing an unknown ability is less damning than betraying a neighbor.


----------



## Wolfsister77

On the one hand, she wouldn't take Grandma's if she was scum but her neighbors might have turned on her if she took one of theirs which could be why she didn't.


----------



## FA_Q2

*Vote: TN*

Right now that seems to be the best place for my vote.  The dynamics between him and Mertex do not add up at all.

Others I am currently leaning scum include: 
Grandma
Mertex 
House 
and possibly Aye


----------



## House

FA_Q2 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it strange that Mertex knew Grandma had NK immunity for night 1 due to the neighborhood and didn't steal it.
> 
> 
> 
> I am on the fence about this idea because to steal it would have been seen as a betrayal - it was disclosed after all in the neighborhood - and that might have seen FAR scummier than stealing an ability off a random townie.
> 
> My opinion though is that she should have tried to steal an ability from scum.  I don't recall her voting for shiatra and that makes me quite suspicious since she chose another target.
Click to expand...


lol... FA and I are on the same page.


----------



## ScarletRage

Was Mertex required to use her ability day 1?

How do the dynamics between TN and Mertex not add up?


----------



## Sgt_Gath

It's also possible that Grandma's scum, and simply used the immunity ability to throw everyone off.

Wake did say that abilities were parceled out without consideration to role, after all.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> Was Mertex required to use her ability day 1?
> 
> How do the dynamics between TN and Mertex not add up?



Day 1 or Day 2. I find it strange that TN came in out of nowhere and started throwing an ability to protect her and then trying to get someone else do it too and saying she is town for using the shield after being pressured into it. It's like he was trying to expose abilities and get us to believe Mertex is town. It doesn't add up.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was Mertex required to use her ability day 1?
> 
> How do the dynamics between TN and Mertex not add up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 1 or Day 2. *I find it strange that TN came in out of nowhere and started throwing an ability to protect her and then trying to get someone else do it too and saying she is town for using the shield after being pressured into it*. It's like he was trying to expose abilities and get us to believe Mertex is town. It doesn't add up.
Click to expand...


Especially after I pointed out that it could be a useful scum ploy to throw off the scent.  Like, almost immediately after.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was Mertex required to use her ability day 1?
> 
> How do the dynamics between TN and Mertex not add up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 1 or Day 2. *I find it strange that TN came in out of nowhere and started throwing an ability to protect her and then trying to get someone else do it too and saying she is town for using the shield after being pressured into it*. It's like he was trying to expose abilities and get us to believe Mertex is town. It doesn't add up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Especially after I pointed out that it could be a useful scum ploy to throw off the scent.  Like, almost immediately after.
Click to expand...


This is why I'm voting for TN.


----------



## FA_Q2

ScarletRage said:


> Was Mertex required to use her ability day 1?
> 
> How do the dynamics between TN and Mertex not add up?


Mertex was acting scummy as far as I can tell and TN went absolutely ballistic.  Then he used his special on her as well as request that I do the same.  It was also all over the fact that Mertex had a one shot meat shield ability - something I would NOT consider worth that level of concern.  This is both uncharacteristic of TN and confusing.  It has made me think that him and Mertex are on the same team and he is trying to save a sinking ship - after all a scum team that looses a single member loses half its team and will almost certainly lose.  That is the only thing I can think of to warrant throwing it all out there like that.  A TN lynch gives us the most info as well in my mind as it would have impacts on my reasoning for a few of my scum picks.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Compelling arguments. Might as well all consolidate the vote on one suspected scum character, rather than splitting it up.

@Wake

*Unvote

Vote: TN*


----------



## House

Sgt_Gath said:


> Compelling arguments. *Might as well all consolidate the vote on one suspected scum character, rather than splitting it up.*
> 
> @Wake
> 
> *Unvote
> 
> Vote: TN*



Fair point.

I've suspected tn for some time, and he tops my list.  

@Wake 

*Vote: tn5421*


----------



## Wolfsister77

@Wake 

VC when you can.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> @Wake
> 
> VC when you can.



tn has 6 votes now, by my count.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wake
> 
> VC when you can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tn has 6 votes now, by my count.
Click to expand...


This is fine as it takes 9 to lynch. I'm going to be away for a lot of the day so I need to explain this to those who don't know.

If TN gets to 8, that's L-1-lynch minus 1. If someone is going to cast the hammer vote-the last vote to lynch, they need to declare intent to hammer and give TN a chance to claim. If we approach deadline on the 26th with no consensus that is a no-lynch and completely undesirable for D1 so we need to come to a consensus before then. Hammering too quickly has been a problem in past games and so has the NL (no lynch) debate. Basically, we need the info. a flip will show us. 

Just an FYI.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wake
> 
> VC when you can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tn has 6 votes now, by my count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is fine as it takes 9 to lynch. I'm going to be away for a lot of the day so I need to explain this to those who don't know.
> 
> If TN gets to 8, that's L-1-lynch minus 1. *If someone is going to cast the hammer vote-the last vote to lynch, they need to declare intent to hammer and give TN a chance to claim*. If we approach deadline on the 26th with no consensus that is a no-lynch and completely undesirable for D1 so we need to come to a consensus before then. Hammering too quickly has been a problem in past games and so has the NL (no lynch) debate. Basically, we need the info. a flip will show us.
> 
> Just an FYI.
Click to expand...


This is good info to know.  What does "give TN a chance to claim" mean?  Claim what, exactly?  That he's town?  Who wouldn't?


----------



## House

Okay, I'm going to get some work done before I waste the day away.

Be back in 12-14 hours.  Possibly sooner.


----------



## RosieS

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wake
> 
> VC when you can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tn has 6 votes now, by my count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is fine as it takes 9 to lynch. I'm going to be away for a lot of the day so I need to explain this to those who don't know.
> 
> If TN gets to 8, that's L-1-lynch minus 1. *If someone is going to cast the hammer vote-the last vote to lynch, they need to declare intent to hammer and give TN a chance to claim*. If we approach deadline on the 26th with no consensus that is a no-lynch and completely undesirable for D1 so we need to come to a consensus before then. Hammering too quickly has been a problem in past games and so has the NL (no lynch) debate. Basically, we need the info. a flip will show us.
> 
> Just an FYI.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is good info to know.  What does "give TN a chance to claim" mean?  Claim what, exactly?  That he's town?  Who wouldn't?
Click to expand...


His role as Town. Don't kill me, I'm the Doctor.....

......and someone else says "No you aren't't because I am".

Before anyone gets it twisted, I am NOT the Doctor. And that's the truth. Pfffft.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Avatar4321

I've been leaning TN in my thinking lately as well.
@Wake was the elemental protection give someone one shot protection or for the entire game?

 If it's a one shot protection it acts like the bulletproof ability. It seems like an odd ability to use day 1. I think it would be more practical using it later on unless it had to be used day one or two.

if it's protection for the whole game, day one has makes more sense to me.

but I really don't understand why using it on mertex. Does she have immunity if she blocks an ice target or only if ice targets her directly? I guess I just don't understand the nature of the protection. If I did I could better figure out whether TN's move makes sense from a town standpoint. Because the use doesn't seem to benefit town that much right now.


----------



## Shaitra

Sgt_Gath said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hence the word probably and not conftown. Good logic is good.
> 
> Regardless, Mertex and Grandma are not on the same scum faction. Mertex would not steal a useless ability for her knowing it was useless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are we sure that Mertex even knew what Shait's ability was before she stole it?
> 
> I thought her story was that she was hoping Shait had something more useful than Shield.
Click to expand...



Yes, she thought I would have something more useful.

SR's comment has me thinking though.  Many of us have wondered why Mertex didn't steal Grandma's ability if she is so worried about being NK'ed.  Maybe Mertex really doesn't have to worry about being NK'ed.


----------



## Avatar4321

RosieS said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wake
> 
> VC when you can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tn has 6 votes now, by my count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is fine as it takes 9 to lynch. I'm going to be away for a lot of the day so I need to explain this to those who don't know.
> 
> If TN gets to 8, that's L-1-lynch minus 1. *If someone is going to cast the hammer vote-the last vote to lynch, they need to declare intent to hammer and give TN a chance to claim*. If we approach deadline on the 26th with no consensus that is a no-lynch and completely undesirable for D1 so we need to come to a consensus before then. Hammering too quickly has been a problem in past games and so has the NL (no lynch) debate. Basically, we need the info. a flip will show us.
> 
> Just an FYI.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is good info to know.  What does "give TN a chance to claim" mean?  Claim what, exactly?  That he's town?  Who wouldn't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His role as Town. Don't kill me, I'm the Doctor.....
> 
> ......and someone else says "No you aren't't because I am".
> 
> Before anyone gets it twisted, I am NOT the Doctor. And that's the truth. Pfffft.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...

 
we don't know any roles. There could be no drs. There could be two for all we know.

or someone might have an ability to give another person a Dr or cop role like the jailkeeper. I'm leaning more that direction if we have any.


----------



## Avatar4321

Shaitra said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hence the word probably and not conftown. Good logic is good.
> 
> Regardless, Mertex and Grandma are not on the same scum faction. Mertex would not steal a useless ability for her knowing it was useless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are we sure that Mertex even knew what Shait's ability was before she stole it?
> 
> I thought her story was that she was hoping Shait had something more useful than Shield.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, she thought I would have something more useful.
> 
> SR's comment has me thinking though.  Many of us have wondered why Mertex didn't steal Grandma's ability if she is so worried about being NK'ed.  Maybe Mertex really doesn't have to worry about being NK'ed.
Click to expand...

 
thought occured to me too. Not surprising since I've seen the thinking in the hoods too. It's a logical conclusion. But not wanting to look really scummy with the neighbors might be a good excuse for her not doing that.


----------



## ScarletRage

I also do not see the tn mertex link. If tn is scum with mertex then his behavior is suboptimsl. The more optimal approach would have been to make a townie/other scum (unwittingly) immune to the opposite element he is.

For instance, if TN is fire scum making Mertex immune to ice is best.

This would ensure more scumvoting available for tomorrow since ice scum already know they cannot kill Mertex in that scensrio.

*Vote TN*


----------



## RosieS

Avatar4321 said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wake
> 
> VC when you can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tn has 6 votes now, by my count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is fine as it takes 9 to lynch. I'm going to be away for a lot of the day so I need to explain this to those who don't know.
> 
> If TN gets to 8, that's L-1-lynch minus 1. *If someone is going to cast the hammer vote-the last vote to lynch, they need to declare intent to hammer and give TN a chance to claim*. If we approach deadline on the 26th with no consensus that is a no-lynch and completely undesirable for D1 so we need to come to a consensus before then. Hammering too quickly has been a problem in past games and so has the NL (no lynch) debate. Basically, we need the info. a flip will show us.
> 
> Just an FYI.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is good info to know.  What does "give TN a chance to claim" mean?  Claim what, exactly?  That he's town?  Who wouldn't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His role as Town. Don't kill me, I'm the Doctor.....
> 
> ......and someone else says "No you aren't't because I am".
> 
> Before anyone gets it twisted, I am NOT the Doctor. And that's the truth. Pfffft.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> we don't know any roles. There could be no drs. There could be two for all we know.
> 
> or someone might have an ability to give another person a Dr or cop role like the jailkeeper. I'm leaning more that direction if we have any.
Click to expand...



Yes, Captain Obvious. I was merely telling House what a roleclaim IS, now that he knows WHEN.

Some mods....jeez. <wince>

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Avatar4321

RosieS said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wake
> 
> VC when you can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tn has 6 votes now, by my count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is fine as it takes 9 to lynch. I'm going to be away for a lot of the day so I need to explain this to those who don't know.
> 
> If TN gets to 8, that's L-1-lynch minus 1. *If someone is going to cast the hammer vote-the last vote to lynch, they need to declare intent to hammer and give TN a chance to claim*. If we approach deadline on the 26th with no consensus that is a no-lynch and completely undesirable for D1 so we need to come to a consensus before then. Hammering too quickly has been a problem in past games and so has the NL (no lynch) debate. Basically, we need the info. a flip will show us.
> 
> Just an FYI.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is good info to know.  What does "give TN a chance to claim" mean?  Claim what, exactly?  That he's town?  Who wouldn't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His role as Town. Don't kill me, I'm the Doctor.....
> 
> ......and someone else says "No you aren't't because I am".
> 
> Before anyone gets it twisted, I am NOT the Doctor. And that's the truth. Pfffft.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> we don't know any roles. There could be no drs. There could be two for all we know.
> 
> or someone might have an ability to give another person a Dr or cop role like the jailkeeper. I'm leaning more that direction if we have any.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Captain Obvious. I was merely telling House what a roleclaim IS, now that he knows WHEN.
> 
> Some mods....jeez. <wince>
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...

 
now that's the Rosie we all know and love. Where have you been?


----------



## Avatar4321

can we get a vote count?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

I think TN is at 7 votes now.


----------



## MeBelle

House said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *vote*: *mebelle*
> 
> if the other things don't get her attention maybe that will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hesitate to vote like that because I am away from the game for long periods at a time and I'd hate to unknowingly contribute to a mislynch for voting a player that I don't actively suspect as scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why don't you suspect MeBelle at all?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1) Better candidates
> 2) Hasn't given me much to work with one way or the other.
> 
> 
> Not saying she's deftown, but I'm not willing to bet my vote on her being scum simply due to lack of activity when I might disappear for (calendar) days due to my job.
Click to expand...

Give it a rest!  I have crappy internet access in the boonies!


----------



## Wake

*VC and answers incoming, as work allows.*


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex-Why didn't you pick Grandma's NK immunity to steal?



I don't understand you and Cafe are asking me this question especially when both of you were the first to jump on my wagon when Grandma accused me of being scummy for having stolen Shaitra's abillity.  Imagine what she would have been saying if I had stolen hers, considering she had claimed to be Town in the neighborhood and nobody was going to accuse anyone of being Scum in the neighborhood.   Also, at that time I didn't feel like I needed "night" protection, it wasn't like I was a big target for Scum.


----------



## Wake

*
Vote Count 1.10*​
*tn5421 (L1): *_Moonglow, Sameech, Wolfsister77, FA_Q2, Sgt_Gath, House, ScarletRage, AyeCantSeeYou_
*Grandma (2):*_ tn5421, Mertex, _
*Shaitra (1):* _RosieS_
*MeBelle60 (1): *_Avatar4321
_
*Not Voting (4): *_MeBelle60, Shaitra, Grandma, CafeAuLait_

*With 16 alive, it takes 9 to lynch!
Deadline is 8/26/14, @1pm central.
Please come in and play! @MeBelle60 @Moonglow
*


Spoiler: Activated Abilities



*[CafeAuLait] - Neighborize!*
_Select five other players. You and them will now be Neighbors, and have your very own Neighborhood. This effect lasts until the end of the game. This ability cannot be activated if less than six players are alive._

*[Mertex] - Nimble Fingers*
_Select one player and steal his or her "
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" ability. You may not target a player who has already used an "
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" ability. You may only activate this ability during Day 1 or 2._

*[Grandma] - Invulnerability*
Shield yourself from all kill attempts the following Night. This ability may only be used during Day 1.

*[House] - Revelation!*
Target two players. The Mod publicly reveals their "" abilities for all to see.

*[Shaitra] - Human Shield*
Gain "1-Shot Meat Shield" status. You may guard one player during the Night, and if he or she would die, you will die instead.

*[tn5421] - Elementalism*
Select one player, and select either "Ice" or "Fire." That player will be protected from being killed by a Mafia team of that element the following Night. May only be activated during Day 1 or Day 2.

*[Sgt_Gath] - Jailer's Keys*
Select and give one player "1-Shot Jailkeeper" status. This means your target can jail one person once during the Night. A person that is jailed cannot be killed during that Night, but he or she also isn't able to use any abilities.

*[RosieS] - Double Trouble*
Target and give one player another chance to use his or her "" ability again. Cannot be used on players who haven't used an "" ability. May only be activated during Day 1 or 2.

*[FA_Q2] - Recycle*
Take one "" ability that has already been activated, and activate it as your own. You may only use this effect during Days 1 or 2.



*1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5 | 1.6 | 1.7 | 1.8 | 1.9*​


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

*VOTE: tn5421

Warning: tn is now at L-1. *


----------



## Wake

*ScarletRage replaces BobPlumb effective immediately. 

Moonglow and MeBelle60 will be PM'd.

Players are not required to activate their special abilities.
*
@Avatar4321 , '*Elementalism' is only 1-shot for the game, and only lasts the following Night the special ability was activated.

If I have missed any questions, please let me know.
*


----------



## Mertex

Sgt_Gath said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hence the word probably and not conftown. Good logic is good.
> 
> Regardless, Mertex and Grandma are not on the same scum faction. Mertex would not steal a useless ability for her knowing it was useless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are we sure that Mertex even knew what Shait's ability was before she stole it?
> 
> I thought her story was that she was hoping Shait had something more useful than Shield.
Click to expand...


Bingo.  Everyone is asking me why I didn't steal someone's ability that was better.  I didn't know what Shaitra's ability was, it isn't like she announced it.  Also, even though I knew Grandma's ability that she couldn't be NK on Night 1, she was my neighbor and I for certain wasn't going to steal from my neighbors.  Besides, if I had asked her if it was okay to steal it, she probably would have thought I was Scum and probably would have wondered why I felt like I needed NK protection.   I have no idea whether my neighbors are Scum or Town,  all of them claimed to be Town, but we know that Scum lie.

Now Grandma is claiming that she doesn't like my playing style and would prefer that I don't play because it takes the fun out of her game?



> It has nothing to do with my being Town. It has everything to do with her irritating playstyle. It creates too much noise, centered around her, and the game stops being fun for me.
> 
> Fuck it, vote me off, I don't give a shit anymore.



Geez, in Game 4,  she was being bitchy at everyone, told someone to fuck themselves, told Avatar to ram a car part in his eye, but now I'm the one that is irritating, that she has even suggested that I should quit playing because she won't play if I'm playing.  WTF?  

Well, I certainly don't want to cause anyone to leave the game because of me, so do whatever the hell you have to do, and Grandma, you don't have to worry, I won't be playing this fucking game anymore.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

With elementalism only being a 1-shot ability, why would someone want it used on Day 1, instead of saving it for later in the game? I see 2 reasons - it was specified as a Day 1 ability OR scum wanted it used up as early as possible. 

TN stating he was angry as his reason for the aggressiveness he was showing last night doesn't sit right, especially since he went on a cussing rampage. That's not something I've noticed from him playing here before.


----------



## sameech

ScarletRage said:


> A shield ability is kinda useless for a scum player, so is NK immunity.
> 
> Did the rest of you in your hood claim Wolf?



You should probably know that some of us are in two neighborhoods.  Cafe's ability was tho create a handpicked neighborhood, which she did.  The neighbors in the hood are publicly known.  I claimed my ability in both after the free for all with using them went down.  My ability is a kind of dopey.  My ability was the ability to reveal another player's ability but it can only be used to reveal a a player who has not used theirs yet   I get te results privately though when most players' results have been public.  I still have it--just don't see the utility of it now.


----------



## MeBelle

Sorry, I'm trying to catch up as fast as I can!!! @Wake


----------



## Avatar4321

TN is at L1. No one hammer till he has a chance to speak. We shouldn't hammer till at least tomorrow anyway at the earliest


----------



## MeBelle

Avatar4321 said:


> TN is at L1. No one hammer till he has a chance to speak. We shouldn't hammer till at least tomorrow anyway at the earliest


I agree.  I need time to catch up!


----------



## Avatar4321

MeBelle60 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> TN is at L1. No one hammer till he has a chance to speak. We shouldn't hammer till at least tomorrow anyway at the earliest
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  I need time to catch up!
Click to expand...

 
good. I'm glad you noticed the warning not to hammer.

with moo glow already voting I don't have to worry about him prematurely hammering.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Avatar4321 said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> TN is at L1. No one hammer till he has a chance to speak. We shouldn't hammer till at least tomorrow anyway at the earliest
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  I need time to catch up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> good. I'm glad you noticed the warning not to hammer.
> 
> with moo glow already voting I don't have to worry about him prematurely hammering.
Click to expand...



, his behavior is off, he has never acted this way before. It's totally unlike him and there has been no reasonable explanation from TN. 

The situation makes no sense given he has said he still does NOT know if she is town and his read is null! I've asked him questions he has refused to answer and then he gets angry. 

I agree he needs to respond, and at this time, I have no issue with the hammer or being the hammer- but many of you know I can't do it tomorrow due to v/la.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Welcome SR.


----------



## Mertex

It is a sad commentary on Town that you all are voting for TN based on the fact that he was the only one that picked up on my reasoning for not wanting to use Shaitra's ability and trying to poke some sense into the rest of you.  You all are doing the same thing as in Game 4 when there was a wagon on Grandma and everyone decided that she could not be scum, and she ended up being Scum and we ended up losing the game.

I seriously doubt that he would stick his neck out for me if he is Scum.  He would have just gone along with the rest of you that can't seem to figure it out.  If you really think that I am Scum and he's my partner, why don't you go ahead and vote for me, and then you can find out that I'm not Scum and therefore save yourself another Townie and go after the ones that were rabidly going after me.  If you lynch NT, I'm going to be NK, you can count on it, and you will have lost 2 Townies, but I guess most of you like to see Town lose.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> It is a sad commentary on Town that you all are voting for TN based on the fact that he was the only one that picked up on my reasoning for not wanting to use Shaitra's ability and trying to poke some sense into the rest of you.  You all are doing the same thing as in Game 4 when there was a wagon on Grandma and everyone decided that she could not be scum, and she ended up being Scum and we ended up losing the game.
> 
> I seriously doubt that he would stick his neck out for me if he is Scum.  He would have just gone along with the rest of you that can't seem to figure it out.  If you really think that I am Scum and he's my partner, why don't you go ahead and vote for me, and then you can find out that I'm not Scum and therefore save yourself another Townie and go after the ones that were rabidly going after me.  If you lynch NT, I'm going to be NK, you can count on it, and you will have lost 2 Townies, but I guess most of you like to see Town lose.




Guess we like to see town  lose, eh? Seriously? Coming from the person who has voted for how many townies? 

He stuck his neck out for someone he states he reads as "null" That makes no sense Mertex and I think you know it. 

Allow me to ask, if he had behaved the same way with another player what would YOU be thinking? Right now you  post as grateful to TN because you think he picked up on something which I get,  but from other perspectives it looks very weird.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

CaféAuLait said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a sad commentary on Town that you all are voting for TN based on the fact that he was the only one that picked up on my reasoning for not wanting to use Shaitra's ability and trying to poke some sense into the rest of you.  You all are doing the same thing as in Game 4 when there was a wagon on Grandma and everyone decided that she could not be scum, and she ended up being Scum and we ended up losing the game.
> 
> I seriously doubt that he would stick his neck out for me if he is Scum.  He would have just gone along with the rest of you that can't seem to figure it out.  If you really think that I am Scum and he's my partner, why don't you go ahead and vote for me, and then you can find out that I'm not Scum and therefore save yourself another Townie and go after the ones that were rabidly going after me.  If you lynch NT, I'm going to be NK, you can count on it, and you will have lost 2 Townies, but I guess most of you like to see Town lose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess we like to see town  lose, eh? Seriously? Coming from the person who has voted for how many townies?
> 
> He stuck his neck out for someone he states he reads as "null" That makes no sense Mertex and I think you know it.
> 
> Allow me to ask, if he had behaved the same way with another player what would YOU be thinking? Right now you  post as grateful to TN because you think he picked up on something which I get,  but from other perspectives it looks very weird.
Click to expand...


Exactly. He went from being waaaaay too quiet, to basically blowing up all over everyone to defend a person who was behaving suspiciously.

What did he expect everyone to think?


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a sad commentary on Town that you all are voting for TN based on the fact that he was the only one that picked up on my reasoning for not wanting to use Shaitra's ability and trying to poke some sense into the rest of you.  You all are doing the same thing as in Game 4 when there was a wagon on Grandma and everyone decided that she could not be scum, and she ended up being Scum and we ended up losing the game.
> 
> I seriously doubt that he would stick his neck out for me if he is Scum.  He would have just gone along with the rest of you that can't seem to figure it out.  If you really think that I am Scum and he's my partner, why don't you go ahead and vote for me, and then you can find out that I'm not Scum and therefore save yourself another Townie and go after the ones that were rabidly going after me.  If you lynch NT, I'm going to be NK, you can count on it, and you will have lost 2 Townies, but I guess most of you like to see Town lose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess we like to see town  lose, eh? Seriously? Coming from the person who has voted for how many townies?
Click to expand...

Okay, so you don't care.  Because others have made mistakes, I guess you are entitled to do the same.



> He stuck his neck out for someone he states he reads as "null" That makes no sense Mertex and I think you know it.


It makes a lot of sense.  He doesn't know for sure that I am Town, just like you don't know for sure that he is Scum. But he was picking up on my clues, which obviously you are oblivious to.



> Allow me to ask, if he had behaved the same way with another player what would YOU be thinking? Right now you  post as grateful to TN because you think he picked up on something which I get,  but from other perspectives it looks very weird.



Think of it this way, if you are able to.  If he were to be Scum, and he was protecting me because I was Scum, would it matter which one you voted for?  If he flips Town, I won't be around because you with your inability to pick up on what I was trying to get across to you, have made it now that someone had to shout it on the board, and Scum for certain are not going to miss an opportunity.

All I'm saying is that the reasoning you are voting for him doesn't make sense, and Scum is voting right in there with you because they have found a willing group of Townies to go along with them.

Good luck.


----------



## Mertex

Sgt_Gath said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a sad commentary on Town that you all are voting for TN based on the fact that he was the only one that picked up on my reasoning for not wanting to use Shaitra's ability and trying to poke some sense into the rest of you.  You all are doing the same thing as in Game 4 when there was a wagon on Grandma and everyone decided that she could not be scum, and she ended up being Scum and we ended up losing the game.
> 
> I seriously doubt that he would stick his neck out for me if he is Scum.  He would have just gone along with the rest of you that can't seem to figure it out.  If you really think that I am Scum and he's my partner, why don't you go ahead and vote for me, and then you can find out that I'm not Scum and therefore save yourself another Townie and go after the ones that were rabidly going after me.  If you lynch NT, I'm going to be NK, you can count on it, and you will have lost 2 Townies, but I guess most of you like to see Town lose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess we like to see town  lose, eh? Seriously? Coming from the person who has voted for how many townies?
> 
> He stuck his neck out for someone he states he reads as "null" That makes no sense Mertex and I think you know it.
> 
> Allow me to ask, if he had behaved the same way with another player what would YOU be thinking? Right now you  post as grateful to TN because you think he picked up on something which I get,  but from other perspectives it looks very weird.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly. He went from being waaaaay too quiet, to basically blowing up all over everyone to defend a person who was behaving suspiciously.
> 
> What did he expect everyone to think?
Click to expand...


Well, maybe on the onset, you would think that he was Scum, but based on all the crap that has been exposed since then, Grandma lying through her teeth about my actions, and someone else having to point out why I made the choice I made, which is for sure going to get me NK, you would think that someone's light bulb would go on, but instead you are all heading full steam ahead and by the next day there are going to be 3 Townies dead, and you all still won't have a clue.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Sgt_Gath said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a sad commentary on Town that you all are voting for TN based on the fact that he was the only one that picked up on my reasoning for not wanting to use Shaitra's ability and trying to poke some sense into the rest of you.  You all are doing the same thing as in Game 4 when there was a wagon on Grandma and everyone decided that she could not be scum, and she ended up being Scum and we ended up losing the game.
> 
> I seriously doubt that he would stick his neck out for me if he is Scum.  He would have just gone along with the rest of you that can't seem to figure it out.  If you really think that I am Scum and he's my partner, why don't you go ahead and vote for me, and then you can find out that I'm not Scum and therefore save yourself another Townie and go after the ones that were rabidly going after me.  If you lynch NT, I'm going to be NK, you can count on it, and you will have lost 2 Townies, but I guess most of you like to see Town lose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess we like to see town  lose, eh? Seriously? Coming from the person who has voted for how many townies?
> 
> He stuck his neck out for someone he states he reads as "null" That makes no sense Mertex and I think you know it.
> 
> Allow me to ask, if he had behaved the same way with another player what would YOU be thinking? Right now you  post as grateful to TN because you think he picked up on something which I get,  but from other perspectives it looks very weird.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly. He went from being waaaaay too quiet, to basically blowing up all over everyone to defend a person who was behaving suspiciously.
> 
> What did he expect everyone to think?
Click to expand...


Right and that's why she is sticking up for him too. TN's behavior in this game is bizarre at best. There is nothing in his posts that reads town to me. From trying to get a player modkilled, to swearing and lashing out, to trying to get all the abilities outed and wasted in one night, to completely lying about saying Mertex is town and anyone voting for her at that time is scum. He's either her partner or trying to get on her side for some other purpose.

TN can answer for himself when he logs in. No one will hammer before tomorrow and Tues. is the deadline. Let's see what he says. My other alternative is Mertex. Her behavior is scummy also. One of these two should be lynched D1, IMO.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex, How do you know TN is town? You say he doesn't know anyone's alignment? How do you know that. He's scummy. If he's scum, he wouldn't know who 2 of the scum are but would know everyone else. He said you were town and anyone voting for you is scum. How would he know that?

Listen, you are going to defend him anyway, that's a given.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex, How do you know TN is town? You say he doesn't know anyone's alignment? How do you know that. He's scummy. If he's scum, he wouldn't know who 2 of the scum are but would know everyone else. He said you were town and anyone voting for you is scum. How would he know that?
> 
> Listen, you are going to defend him anyway, that's a given.



I don't know for a fact that he is Town, but based on the fact that he was able to pick up on my clues, I would pretty much say he is Town.  I'm not Scum, and you're going to be embarrassed when I flip town, not only because I'm Town but because you did Town a disfavor.  Or, maybe you won't.  I don't know.  If you are Scum, you would certainly be pushing the idea that neither one of us (tn or me) are Town, but if you are Town, you would at least consider what I said.  Vote for me, I don't care, at least that way you will then know that if we are working together it is because we are both Town, not Scum.  I'm going to be NK, it's a foregone conclusion, you all have but made me declare why I shouldn't be lynched and Scum has picked up on it.

But, Wolf, if you are Scum, you are doing a good job of trying to convince others and nothing I say is going to make any difference to you.  I've given up.  The Townies always seem to just want to go along with Scum, and we as Townies will never win a game here.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex-Why didn't you pick Grandma's NK immunity to steal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand you and Cafe are asking me this question especially when both of you were the first to jump on my wagon when Grandma accused me of being scummy for having stolen Shaitra's abillity.  Imagine what she would have been saying if I had stolen hers, considering she had claimed to be Town in the neighborhood and nobody was going to accuse anyone of being Scum in the neighborhood.   Also, at that time I didn't feel like I needed "night" protection, it wasn't like I was a big target for Scum.
Click to expand...


So what your saying is you did steal Grandma's ability because you did not want to appear to be scum or be accused of bring scum, while using a scummy ability (which did not have to be used) all the while knowing YOU should not bring attention to yourself since you are claiming som powerful PR. Got it. 


It was YOUR actions which set all this drama into play and you can't see it. Sheesh! 

It reminds me of the old fable where the dog sees his image in the water from a bridge above the water with a bone in his mouth. He decides he wants the bone in the reflection too, he drops his bone to grab the "other dogs bone" and loses his own!


----------



## Shaitra

Mertex, plenty of people saw your reasoning.  What I don't understand is why you started claiming so early that you were beneficial to town.  You only had 3 or 4 votes when you started yelling you were a PR.  

I have a couple of questions for you.  Did your ability have to be used day 1?  If you were smart enough to see that stealing from a neighbor would look bad, why did you think people would look the other way when stole an ability from someone else?  Finally, what ability were you looking for?  What did you think was so great that you should try and steal it?


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex-Why didn't you pick Grandma's NK immunity to steal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand you and Cafe are asking me this question especially when both of you were the first to jump on my wagon when Grandma accused me of being scummy for having stolen Shaitra's abillity.  Imagine what she would have been saying if I had stolen hers, considering she had claimed to be Town in the neighborhood and nobody was going to accuse anyone of being Scum in the neighborhood.   Also, at that time I didn't feel like I needed "night" protection, it wasn't like I was a big target for Scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what your saying* is you did steal Grandma's ability *because you did not want to appear to be scum or be accused of bring scum, while using a scummy ability (which did not have to be used) all the while knowing YOU should not bring attention to yourself since you are claiming som powerful PR. Got it.
> 
> 
> It was YOUR actions which set all this drama into play and you can't see it. Sheesh!
> 
> It reminds me of the old fable where the dog sees his image in the water from a bridge above the water with a bone in his mouth. He decides he wants the bone in the reflection too, he drops his bone to grab the "other dogs bone" and loses his own!
Click to expand...


I didn't steal Grandma's ability, so no, I'm not saying that.  Don't know how you come up with such inane suppositions.

And of course, I didn't want to say or do something that would make me appear as Scum.  Every Townie is aware of that.  Stealing a neighbor's ability that I didn't even find appealing seems rather stupid to me.  And your whole statement that I highlighted in blue doesn't make much sense.  I don't understand what you are trying to say.

It was not my actions that started the drama, it was the rabid ambition of those who jump at every single little thing and try to make it into something big that started the drama that caused me to have to virtually disrobe to prove my Town alignment.

And, I didn't lose my own ability, so your inane adage about a dog losing his own falls flat because I don't see the connection.


----------



## Shaitra

OK, scratch one of the questions above.  I did see you had to use your ability on day one or two.


----------



## Shaitra

Mertex said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex-Why didn't you pick Grandma's NK immunity to steal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand you and Cafe are asking me this question especially when both of you were the first to jump on my wagon when Grandma accused me of being scummy for having stolen Shaitra's abillity.  Imagine what she would have been saying if I had stolen hers, considering she had claimed to be Town in the neighborhood and nobody was going to accuse anyone of being Scum in the neighborhood.   Also, at that time I didn't feel like I needed "night" protection, it wasn't like I was a big target for Scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what your saying* is you did steal Grandma's ability *because you did not want to appear to be scum or be accused of bring scum, while using a scummy ability (which did not have to be used) all the while knowing YOU should not bring attention to yourself since you are claiming som powerful PR. Got it.
> 
> 
> It was YOUR actions which set all this drama into play and you can't see it. Sheesh!
> 
> It reminds me of the old fable where the dog sees his image in the water from a bridge above the water with a bone in his mouth. He decides he wants the bone in the reflection too, he drops his bone to grab the "other dogs bone" and loses his own!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't steal Grandma's ability, so no, I'm not saying that.  Don't know how you come up with such inane suppositions.
> 
> And of course, I didn't want to say or do something that would make me appear as Scum.  Every Townie is aware of that.  Stealing a neighbor's ability that I didn't even find appealing seems rather stupid to me.  And your whole statement that I highlighted in blue doesn't make much sense.  I don't understand what you are trying to say.
> 
> It was not my actions that started the drama, it was the rabid ambition of those who jump at every single little thing and try to make it into something big that started the drama that caused me to have to virtually disrobe to prove my Town alignment.
> 
> *And, I didn't lose my own ability, so your inane adage about a dog losing his own falls flat because I don't see the connection.*
Click to expand...


I believe Cafe meant to say you DIDN'T steal Grandma's ability....

You accuse other people of not understanding and the you don't even understand what Cafe was trying to say with the fable.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex-Why didn't you pick Grandma's NK immunity to steal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand you and Cafe are asking me this question especially when both of you were the first to jump on my wagon when Grandma accused me of being scummy for having stolen Shaitra's abillity.  Imagine what she would have been saying if I had stolen hers, considering she had claimed to be Town in the neighborhood and nobody was going to accuse anyone of being Scum in the neighborhood.   Also, at that time I didn't feel like I needed "night" protection, it wasn't like I was a big target for Scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what your saying* is you did steal Grandma's ability *because you did not want to appear to be scum or be accused of bring scum, while using a scummy ability (which did not have to be used) all the while knowing YOU should not bring attention to yourself since you are claiming som powerful PR. Got it.
> 
> 
> It was YOUR actions which set all this drama into play and you can't see it. Sheesh!
> 
> It reminds me of the old fable where the dog sees his image in the water from a bridge above the water with a bone in his mouth. He decides he wants the bone in the reflection too, he drops his bone to grab the "other dogs bone" and loses his own!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't steal Grandma's ability, so no, I'm not saying that.  Don't know how you come up with such inane suppositions.
> 
> And of course, I didn't want to say or do something that would make me appear as Scum.  Every Townie is aware of that.  Stealing a neighbor's ability that I didn't even find appealing seems rather stupid to me.  And your whole statement that I highlighted in blue doesn't make much sense.  I don't understand what you are trying to say.
> 
> It was not my actions that started the drama, it was the rabid ambition of those who jump at every single little thing and try to make it into something big that started the drama that caused me to have to virtually disrobe to prove my Town alignment.
> 
> And, I didn't lose my own ability, so your inane adage about a dog losing his own falls flat because I don't see the connection.
Click to expand...


I meant to say didn't, not did. Autocorrect is a PITA sometimes.

You can't see what I was trying to say, eh?

It was your actions, period.

You claim to have a PR, by using your scummy ability, you were greedy, wanting even more while supposedly already having a great PR, but you wanted someone else's 'better' ability in addition to your great PR, instead of laying low and not bring more attention to yourself, you activated a scummy ability,  Just like the dog wanted yet another bone, but dropped his in the water and was left with nothing, because there was no second or better bone.

By using the scummy ability, you claim you have, it put you in the position of losing, or being NKed. So therefore, just like the greedy dog, you were going to possibly lose your life and your supposed powerful ability, by taking someone else's 'bone'.


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Grandma, based on all that you said before, that would make you rather Scummy.  Before, if I didn't use it I was Scum, but now that I have used it, I'm not Town.  Whoa, that ought to raise some red flags to the other Townies.
> 
> 
> 
> You used it to try and wiggle out of the fact that you look like scum.  That is not something that is going to matter in changing my vote for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for the tip.
> 
> I thought getting our abilities out there would be pro-town, as it was explained to me that only scum are secretive.
Click to expand...


You don't have to say, but I am assuming this was probably told to you by a neighbor? If that neighbor KNEW what your ability was and told you to use it, I would be taking a long hard look at the person. Because, I am pretty new to this game, but even I would know that was a bad thing and anti-town to do and would have told you not to activate that ability- UNLESS you believed your chosen target was scum.  This statement is based wholly on whoever told you that, may have known what your ability was and then told you it would be pro-town.


----------



## Mertex

Shaitra said:


> Mertex, plenty of people saw your reasoning.  What I don't understand is why you started claiming so early that you were beneficial to town.  You only had 3 or 4 votes when you started yelling you were a PR.


First of all, I never claimed that I had a PR role.  By giving clues that I had, I was hoping that Town would pick up on it and not fall for the lies that were being told by those that I believe are Scum.  By not claiming, Scum can not know for sure whether I do have a PR role or not.  You were the one that basically blurted it out, so if they didn't have a clue, once you blurted it out, I'm sure it became obvious to them.

Your post:


> I was bitchy because Mertex used a scummy ability and stole my ability. I think I explained that pretty well too. Now even though I don't like what she did, you notice I'm not voting for her. I'm not because *she's all but shouting from the rooftops that she is a PR.* That definitely gives me pause. Now what I need to figure out is if she is telling the truth or trying to keep from getting lynched.





> I have a couple of questions for you.  Did your ability have to be used day 1?  If you were smart enough to see that stealing from a neighbor would look bad, why did you think people would look the other way when stole an ability from someone else?



If the ability had been one that would have been really good for Town, and it was one that I could share its value, it would have been appreciated by other Townies, and if the person I stole it from turned out to be Scum, even more so. 



> Finally, what ability were you looking for?


  Having no clues what abilities were out there, how can I possibly answer that question?
*
*


> What did you think was so great that you should try and steal it?


Cafe had activated her ability, and it was one where she was able to form a new neighborhood.  I thought that was cool, and maybe I would get one similar or just something that would be more valuable than the one I had.  Maybe immunity from a NK for more than one night or something like that.  And besides, Wake was going to reveal a member's ability if they died without using it.  I'm sure had I been lynched/killed without using it most would have said it was a stupid move because I could have stole so and so's and helped town.  Basically, I'm damned if I do and damned if I don't.


----------



## Mertex

Shaitra said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex-Why didn't you pick Grandma's NK immunity to steal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand you and Cafe are asking me this question especially when both of you were the first to jump on my wagon when Grandma accused me of being scummy for having stolen Shaitra's abillity.  Imagine what she would have been saying if I had stolen hers, considering she had claimed to be Town in the neighborhood and nobody was going to accuse anyone of being Scum in the neighborhood.   Also, at that time I didn't feel like I needed "night" protection, it wasn't like I was a big target for Scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what your saying* is you did steal Grandma's ability *because you did not want to appear to be scum or be accused of bring scum, while using a scummy ability (which did not have to be used) all the while knowing YOU should not bring attention to yourself since you are claiming som powerful PR. Got it.
> 
> 
> It was YOUR actions which set all this drama into play and you can't see it. Sheesh!
> 
> It reminds me of the old fable where the dog sees his image in the water from a bridge above the water with a bone in his mouth. He decides he wants the bone in the reflection too, he drops his bone to grab the "other dogs bone" and loses his own!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't steal Grandma's ability, so no, I'm not saying that.  Don't know how you come up with such inane suppositions.
> 
> And of course, I didn't want to say or do something that would make me appear as Scum.  Every Townie is aware of that.  Stealing a neighbor's ability that I didn't even find appealing seems rather stupid to me.  And your whole statement that I highlighted in blue doesn't make much sense.  I don't understand what you are trying to say.
> 
> It was not my actions that started the drama, it was the rabid ambition of those who jump at every single little thing and try to make it into something big that started the drama that caused me to have to virtually disrobe to prove my Town alignment.
> 
> *And, I didn't lose my own ability, so your inane adage about a dog losing his own falls flat because I don't see the connection.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe Cafe meant to say you DIDN'T steal Grandma's ability....
> 
> You accuse other people of not understanding and the you don't even understand what Cafe was trying to say with the fable.
Click to expand...


I don't understand what she is trying to say with the fable.  Why don't you explain it to me.  She's comparing me to a dog who in trying to go for someone else's ability loses their own.  I didn't lose my ability, I was able to use it,  so how does that make sense?


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex-Why didn't you pick Grandma's NK immunity to steal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand you and Cafe are asking me this question especially when both of you were the first to jump on my wagon when Grandma accused me of being scummy for having stolen Shaitra's abillity.  Imagine what she would have been saying if I had stolen hers, considering she had claimed to be Town in the neighborhood and nobody was going to accuse anyone of being Scum in the neighborhood.   Also, at that time I didn't feel like I needed "night" protection, it wasn't like I was a big target for Scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what your saying* is you did steal Grandma's ability *because you did not want to appear to be scum or be accused of bring scum, while using a scummy ability (which did not have to be used) all the while knowing YOU should not bring attention to yourself since you are claiming som powerful PR. Got it.
> 
> 
> It was YOUR actions which set all this drama into play and you can't see it. Sheesh!
> 
> It reminds me of the old fable where the dog sees his image in the water from a bridge above the water with a bone in his mouth. He decides he wants the bone in the reflection too, he drops his bone to grab the "other dogs bone" and loses his own!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't steal Grandma's ability, so no, I'm not saying that.  Don't know how you come up with such inane suppositions.
> 
> And of course, I didn't want to say or do something that would make me appear as Scum.  Every Townie is aware of that.  Stealing a neighbor's ability that I didn't even find appealing seems rather stupid to me.  And your whole statement that I highlighted in blue doesn't make much sense.  I don't understand what you are trying to say.
> 
> It was not my actions that started the drama, it was the rabid ambition of those who jump at every single little thing and try to make it into something big that started the drama that caused me to have to virtually disrobe to prove my Town alignment.
> 
> And, I didn't lose my own ability, so your inane adage about a dog losing his own falls flat because I don't see the connection.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I meant to say didn't, not did. Autocorrect is a PITA sometimes.
> 
> You can't see what I was trying to say, eh?
> 
> It was your actions, period.
> 
> You claim to have a PR, by using your scummy ability, you were greedy, wanting even more while supposedly already having a great PR, but you wanted someone else's 'better' ability in addition to your great PR, instead of laying low and not bring more attention to yourself, you activated a scummy ability,  Just like the dog wanted yet another bone, but dropped his in the water and was left with nothing, because there was no second or better bone.
> 
> By using the scummy ability, you claim you have, it put you in the position of losing, or being NKed. So therefore, just like the greedy dog, you were going to possibly lose your life and your supposed powerful ability, by taking someone else's 'bone'.
Click to expand...


Whatever, Cafe.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex-Why didn't you pick Grandma's NK immunity to steal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand you and Cafe are asking me this question especially when both of you were the first to jump on my wagon when Grandma accused me of being scummy for having stolen Shaitra's abillity.  Imagine what she would have been saying if I had stolen hers, considering she had claimed to be Town in the neighborhood and nobody was going to accuse anyone of being Scum in the neighborhood.   Also, at that time I didn't feel like I needed "night" protection, it wasn't like I was a big target for Scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what your saying* is you did steal Grandma's ability *because you did not want to appear to be scum or be accused of bring scum, while using a scummy ability (which did not have to be used) all the while knowing YOU should not bring attention to yourself since you are claiming som powerful PR. Got it.
> 
> 
> It was YOUR actions which set all this drama into play and you can't see it. Sheesh!
> 
> It reminds me of the old fable where the dog sees his image in the water from a bridge above the water with a bone in his mouth. He decides he wants the bone in the reflection too, he drops his bone to grab the "other dogs bone" and loses his own!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't steal Grandma's ability, so no, I'm not saying that.  Don't know how you come up with such inane suppositions.
> 
> And of course, I didn't want to say or do something that would make me appear as Scum.  Every Townie is aware of that.  Stealing a neighbor's ability that I didn't even find appealing seems rather stupid to me.  And your whole statement that I highlighted in blue doesn't make much sense.  I don't understand what you are trying to say.
> 
> It was not my actions that started the drama, it was the rabid ambition of those who jump at every single little thing and try to make it into something big that started the drama that caused me to have to virtually disrobe to prove my Town alignment.
> 
> *And, I didn't lose my own ability, so your inane adage about a dog losing his own falls flat because I don't see the connection.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe Cafe meant to say you DIDN'T steal Grandma's ability....
> 
> You accuse other people of not understanding and the you don't even understand what Cafe was trying to say with the fable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand what she is trying to say with the fable.  Why don't you explain it to me.  She's comparing me to a dog who in trying to go for someone else's ability loses their own.  I didn't lose my ability, I was able to use it,  so how does that make sense?
Click to expand...


You stole an ability ( greedy, when you claim to have a great PR already) then you said you would not use because it was "dangerous for *yourself *and possibly town". Therefore, because you were greedy you ended up in a situation where you lost instead of gained. Not only you but you put town in a precarious position.

I am not comparing you to a dog, I am comparing your actions to a well known fable.  

Story Arts Aesop s ABC The Dog and His Bone


----------



## Shaitra

Mertex, Cafe explained it for you in post 1278.  Do you understand now?


----------



## FA_Q2

Mertex said:


> If the ability had been one that would have been really good for Town, and it was one that I could share its value, it would have been appreciated by other Townies, *and if the person I stole it from turned out to be Scum*, even more so.


Bingo.  But you didnt wait to steal from scum, did you?  You didnt steal from one that you were voting for or, as far as I can tell, someone that was at the top of your scum list, did you?

No, you didn't and that is because I suspect you are scum and taking an ability from anyone was worth it - the target really didn't matter.

Maybe you are not scum - there is always that possibility - and day one predictions are rarely correct but that is a WIFOM deal and quite frankly I am not going to play into that.  You have done scummy things, sounded scummy today and have not done anything that I would consider showing you to be town.  

Therefor you and TN have earned my vote.  TN's lynch will tell me more than yours and that is why my vote is there.  IF he turns up town then we can go from there and maybe we can discuss other potential scum players.  If he flips scum then I don't really see you being anything but his partner.


----------



## FA_Q2

Shaitra said:


> Mertex, Cafe explained it for you in post 1278.  Do you understand now?


Its a waste of space at this point.  She does not need to understand a metaphor - just that Cafe sees her actions as scummy.  We should get past the whole comparison thing, its not really moving anything forward.


----------



## Grandma

ScarletRage said:


> Grandma, could both wolf and tn be scum?



Sure they could.

The problem I'm having is that I've got 9 people I'm suspicious of. Other than Mertex I don't have much more to go on than slight changes in playstyle.

With Mafia as 2 teams they'll each work with Town to kill off the other team. So I'm pretty much lost.

My best guess now is Moonglow, he hasn't done anything towards helping Town.


----------



## Moonglow

Sgt_Gath said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is a sad commentary on Town that you all are voting for TN based on the fact that he was the only one that picked up on my reasoning for not wanting to use Shaitra's ability and trying to poke some sense into the rest of you.  You all are doing the same thing as in Game 4 when there was a wagon on Grandma and everyone decided that she could not be scum, and she ended up being Scum and we ended up losing the game.
> 
> I seriously doubt that he would stick his neck out for me if he is Scum.  He would have just gone along with the rest of you that can't seem to figure it out.  If you really think that I am Scum and he's my partner, why don't you go ahead and vote for me, and then you can find out that I'm not Scum and therefore save yourself another Townie and go after the ones that were rabidly going after me.  If you lynch NT, I'm going to be NK, you can count on it, and you will have lost 2 Townies, but I guess most of you like to see Town lose.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess we like to see town  lose, eh? Seriously? Coming from the person who has voted for how many townies?
> 
> He stuck his neck out for someone he states he reads as "null" That makes no sense Mertex and I think you know it.
> 
> Allow me to ask, if he had behaved the same way with another player what would YOU be thinking? Right now you  post as grateful to TN because you think he picked up on something which I get,  but from other perspectives it looks very weird.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly. He went from being waaaaay too quiet, to basically blowing up all over everyone to defend a person who was behaving suspiciously.
> 
> What did he expect everyone to think?
Click to expand...

Not the first time in the game, When TB was crowing about me being a confirmed Townie and want to have me modkilled, then he and Wolf Sista tried to convince the gamers that I was scum when their plan failed to try and get me to expose my role...


----------



## Moonglow

The problem is not playing it's deciding...


----------



## Grandma

This morning I took my vote of Mertex, against my better judgement, at TN's request. It's one hell of a leap of faith that I'm taking there.

There are 3 ways to view his deal:

He's Town and he has a brilliant plan to protect PRs and possibly kill some Scum;

He's Scum and has a brilliant plan to kill of the other Scum team;

He's Scum and Night 1 will be a bloodbath.

@tn5421 - which is it? 

If you're Town you're going to have to convince everyone...


----------



## Moonglow

I am already convinced of the scum team I previously mentioned and doubt I can or will be swayed...


----------



## Grandma

Moonglow said:


> I am already convinced of the scum team I previously mentioned and doubt I can or will be swayed...



At this point in the Game, I'm pretty sure Wolfie is Town.

Both you and TN are on my lengthy FoS.


----------



## Moonglow

Well you'd be wrong, but that's the byproduct of this game...


----------



## Moonglow

He's Scum and Night 1 will be a bloodbath.


----------



## Moonglow

Grandma said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am already convinced of the scum team I previously mentioned and doubt I can or will be swayed...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this point in the Game, I'm pretty sure Wolfie is Town.
> 
> Both you and TN are on my lengthy FoS.
Click to expand...


Even you know of the reverse psychology that she must export to cover her true position....


----------



## sameech

Mertex said:


> I don't know for a fact that he is Town, but based on the fact that he was able to pick up on my clues, I would pretty much say he is Town.  I'm not Scum, and you're going to be embarrassed when I flip town, not only because I'm Town but because you did Town a disfavor.  Or, maybe you won't.  I don't know.  If you are Scum, you would certainly be pushing the idea that neither one of us (tn or me) are Town, but if you are Town, you would at least consider what I said.  Vote for me, I don't care, at least that way you will then know that if we are working together it is because we are both Town, not Scum.  I'm going to be NK, it's a foregone conclusion, you all have but made me declare why I shouldn't be lynched and Scum has picked up on it.
> 
> But, Wolf, if you are Scum, you are doing a good job of trying to convince others and nothing I say is going to make any difference to you.  I've given up.  The Townies always seem to just want to go along with Scum, and we as Townies will never win a game here.



Based in the discussions going on the two neighborhoods I am a member of, I think several people want you to be town but want you to be able to address their concerns as well.   I picked up on your hint, and was hoping you would back peddle away from it instead of diving head first into.  I assume most people's day one hints at PR are as likely as not just self-preservation ploys so it is what happens afterwards that makes me decide if they are likely true or not.  At some point TN did not give you an out.  At some point TN became very heavy-handed toward the rest of us when it came to you.  Those are the reasons TN is sitting on the gallows and not you I think based in posts in the game thread and in the neighborhoods.

What perplexes me is that you have said you do not know if TN is scum or not, but seem more intent on defending him instead of yourself and are doing so almost as belligerent toward other town members as TN is over this if you are town.  Yes we all make mistakes or plays that seemed right at the time we wish like heck we could take back.  Yes your hand was sort of forced by other players beyond TN, but they are as interested in winning as you are. 

Whether you believe it or not, it seems that it is yours and TN's attitudes that are the primary problem for most people more so than just your play choices.  I took the time during not playing Game 4 to reflect on my play style.  I personally prefer to play total 27/7 smack talk games, but I can do those other places.  I realized that a lot of players here are older, have different sensitivities, and mine being abrasive might have been making the games less enjoyable for them, and since they spend a lot more time in this forum than I do, I adjusted to a style more like Clue than WWF Smackdown.  You cannot answer for TN, but the question for you is the same---what is up with the belligerent play toward town?


----------



## Moonglow

You can speak to more than one neighborhood??
I have a 12 yo son that can beat you any day on being annoying...I thought QT places were only accessible by the members of the neighborhood only?


----------



## sameech

Moonglow said:


> You can speak to more than one neighborhood??



Several of us can.  Cafe's power was to create a new neighborhood but we also retained our old neighborhood.  Keeping track of two neighborhoods and the game thread is a bit of work when things start get exciting in the game.


----------



## Grandma

Moonglow said:


> Even you know of the reverse psychology that she must export to cover her true position....



I don't think Wolf could handle that much stress. That's why I think she's Town.


----------



## Moonglow

Okay, then does it make it harder to find scum in the QT for the neighborhood...??


----------



## Moonglow

Grandma said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even you know of the reverse psychology that she must export to cover her true position....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Wolf could handle that much stress. That's why I think she's Town.
Click to expand...


She can't be townie in every game...


----------



## Grandma

She didn't play the last game, she was Scum in Game 3


----------



## Moonglow

Then maybe the % of interest has dropped.. I twas mafia in #1..


----------



## Shaitra

Mertex said:


> That's not true.  *I may be more valuable to Town remaining alive. * And your questioning, if you are indeed Town is just going to make me a Target.  So, way to go.



Here's the first place you suggested you were more than vanilla town.



Grandma said:


> Okay.
> 
> Mertex had the ability to steal another's Ability.
> 
> That can be useful to either Scum or Town.
> 
> *But Mertex was totally bummed about getting the Shield, which would bump her up from presumed Townie to a PR.*
> 
> Why was she so bummed out? Why did she say that she won't use the shield?
> 
> Sorry, but that's straight up Scum.
> 
> 
> Am I the only one that noticed that Mertex's play is completely different from Game 4?



Here is the post where Grandma mentioned you possibly having a PR.  Not me.





Mertex said:


> No, that's not true.  *There are other situations where a Townie can protect another person,* and even if that person is Scum, the Townie that protected them doesn't die.





Mertex said:


> W*ell, all I can say is that I am more valuable to town if I stay alive*, but, I'm not an experienced player, so I don't know how to explain it to you any other way.  If you don't understand what I am saying, then you will think what ever you want to think.



More instances of you claiming to be more than VT.



tn5421 said:


> *Vote: Grandma*
> FoS: Wolfsister77, Sgt_Gath, House
> 
> Every single person on the Mertex wagon right now is looking really scummy to me right now.
> Only scum should want an outed Town PR lynched before the ability can be used.



So Mertex, you can see it was not me that outed you.


----------



## sameech

Moonglow said:


> Okay, then does it make it harder to find scum in the QT for the neighborhood...??



I don't look for scum in the QT's.  I look for town.  I start with the assumption everybody is scum and then look for people playing pro-town.


----------



## Shaitra

Just to be clear, my post 1299 is in response to Mertex's post 1275 where she accused me of outing her.


----------



## Moonglow

I just thought there cold be scum in QT's?
But i look for factional statements and arguments...


----------



## Moonglow

Shaitra said:


> Just to be clear, my post 1299 is in response to Mertex's post 1275 where she accused me of outing her.



Are you still outing her??


----------



## sameech

Moonglow said:


> I just thought there cold be scum in QT's?
> But i look for factional statements and arguments...



There can be and there probably are in most of them.  I look for patterns and changes in player patterns.  It isn't like I even know exactly what I am looking for at any given time.  It is just how my mind has always worked.  Things jump out at me for whatever reason they do.  My mind does it--I can't explain it.  Sometimes I can be lying in bed thinking about nothing or thinking about something totally different and something very important will just pop into my head as a revelation for lack of a better word.  Most of it seems to be done at the subconscious level.  In games the patterns I see are not always right the way I think they are, but on balance, I trust them more than I distrust them.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Shaitra said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not true.  *I may be more valuable to Town remaining alive. * And your questioning, if you are indeed Town is just going to make me a Target.  So, way to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the first place you suggested you were more than vanilla town.
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay.
> 
> Mertex had the ability to steal another's Ability.
> 
> That can be useful to either Scum or Town.
> 
> *But Mertex was totally bummed about getting the Shield, which would bump her up from presumed Townie to a PR.*
> 
> Why was she so bummed out? Why did she say that she won't use the shield?
> 
> Sorry, but that's straight up Scum.
> 
> 
> Am I the only one that noticed that Mertex's play is completely different from Game 4?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is the post where Grandma mentioned you possibly having a PR.  Not me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's not true.  *There are other situations where a Townie can protect another person,* and even if that person is Scum, the Townie that protected them doesn't die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> W*ell, all I can say is that I am more valuable to town if I stay alive*, but, I'm not an experienced player, so I don't know how to explain it to you any other way.  If you don't understand what I am saying, then you will think what ever you want to think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More instances of you claiming to be more than VT.
> 
> 
> 
> tn5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: Grandma*
> FoS: Wolfsister77, Sgt_Gath, House
> 
> Every single person on the Mertex wagon right now is looking really scummy to me right now.
> Only scum should want an outed Town PR lynched before the ability can be used.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Mertex, you can see it was not me that outed you.
Click to expand...


I'm still confused why she suggested anything given she only had three votes. TN jumping in and saying, "Only scum should want an outed Town PR lynched before the ability can be used" then he states his read on her is 'null',

None of it makes sense, unless TN was hoping Mertex uses her supposed power on him thus


Moonglow said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just to be clear, my post 1299 is in response to Mertex's post 1275 where she accused me of outing her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you still outing her??
Click to expand...



TN and Mertex did that very well.

 It was TN throwing the hissy fit telling others they need to throw abilities behind her because she is so important. Then TN stated he had a flipping "null' read on her, all the while stating anyone voting her was "scummy" for voting a "an outed town PR".


----------



## Moonglow

I can agree on the TN part, which is why I have cast my vote for such..


----------



## tn5421

Grandma said:


> {b]unvote[/b]
> 
> I was waiting until Mertex left.
> 
> I'm pulling my vote off her as a favor to TN.
> 
> In return, *I want TN to put in an appearance in next week's 4F.*
> 
> Yeah.



What is a 4F?



Wolfsister77 said:


> *Vote: TN5421
> *
> I just don't see town throwing away so many abilities by using his on Mertex and trying to get someone else to also. This uses up a lot of abilities and hurts town considering she could be scum or not pick someone targeted which would really be a huge waste. TN should know better considering he's got quite a bit of Mafia experience.



Mertex is probably town based on her reaction to having my power used on her.



Sgt_Gath said:


> @Wake
> *
> Unvote
> 
> Vote: TN*



Yeah, ok, pile on the wagon without offering any supportive arguments whatsoever, like that isn't practically a scumclaim.



ScarletRage said:


> I am BobPlumb's replacement. So much setup spec in the 20 pages.
> 
> Softball question: Has anyone said they hated their ability?



I don't think my ability was strong enough, but that doesn't mean I hated it.



FA_Q2 said:


> *Vote: TN*
> 
> Right now that seems to be the best place for my vote.  The dynamics between him and Mertex do not add up at all.
> 
> Others I am currently leaning scum include:
> Grandma
> Mertex
> House
> and possibly Aye



Again, offering little supporting logic beyond super-generic statements.



ScarletRage said:


> Was Mertex required to use her ability day 1?
> 
> How do the dynamics between TN and Mertex not add up?



The ability mertex was granted is essentially a weak bodybuard, and I added partial kill immunity on it, and everyone lost their shit.



ScarletRage said:


> I also do not see the tn mertex link. If tn is scum with mertex then his behavior is suboptimsl. The more optimal approach would have been to make a townie/other scum (unwittingly) immune to the opposite element he is.
> 
> For instance, if TN is fire scum making Mertex immune to ice is best.
> 
> This would ensure more scumvoting available for tomorrow since ice scum already know they cannot kill Mertex in that scensrio.
> 
> *Vote TN*



>Argues TN-town
>Votes TN
>what are you even doing



CaféAuLait said:


> , his behavior is off, he has never acted this way before. It's totally unlike him and there has been no reasonable explanation from TN.
> 
> The situation makes no sense given he has said he still does NOT know if she is town and his read is null! I've asked him questions he has refused to answer and then he gets angry.
> 
> I agree he needs to respond, and at this time, I have no issue with the hammer or being the hammer- but many of you know I can't do it tomorrow due to v/la.



Yeah, your willingness to hammer a townie is noted.



Sgt_Gath said:


> Exactly. He went from being waaaaay too quiet, to basically blowing up all over everyone to defend a person who was behaving suspiciously.
> 
> What did he expect everyone to think?



I expected you to realize that I don't make in-your-face power plays as scum, for one.



Grandma said:


> This morning I took my vote of Mertex, against my better judgement, at TN's request. It's one hell of a leap of faith that I'm taking there.
> 
> There are 3 ways to view his deal:
> 
> He's Town and he has a brilliant plan to protect PRs and possibly kill some Scum;
> 
> He's Scum and has a brilliant plan to kill of the other Scum team;
> 
> He's Scum and Night 1 will be a bloodbath.
> 
> @tn5421 - which is it?
> 
> If you're Town you're going to have to convince everyone...



I don't have to convince shit.
This game becomes not-my-problem when you kill me and I flip town.

So many partial protections and jailkeeps have been / are being thrown around that its likely there won't be ANY nightkills tonight.

How's that for a brilliant plan.

I would also check my wagon, as I'm pretty sure at least 33% of it is scum.


----------



## tn5421

My understanding of the abilities is that they all become useless by day 3, so why is it scummy for me to want them to be used?


----------



## tn5421

You do realize you literally have a lynching wagon on me for 3 reasons, as follows:

1) You don't like how I decided to use my ability.

Who the fuck are you to tell me how I'm going to use MY ability.

2) You don't like who I targeted with my ability.  See above.

3) You don't like how I'm acting in-thread.

I guess this explains why you always lynch Sammech even though he is ALWAYS TOWN.
Your policy lynch is bad and you should feel bad for always pushing it even though it ALWAYS KILLS TOWN.


So tell me again, what case do you have?

None?

That's what I thought.


----------



## House

tn5421 said:


> Your policy lynch is bad and you should feel bad


----------



## ScarletRage

There's nothing wrong with what FA is saying, but something's still pinging wrong.


----------



## Wolfsister77

tn5421 said:


> I would also check my wagon, as I'm pretty sure at least 33% of it is scum.



Who do you think they are?


----------



## Grandma

TN - I'll send you a link and brief explanation of the 4F in PM, since it's not Game-related.

Basically, it's the best place to find MeBelle. And Mani and Ropey.


----------



## Grandma

Wolfsister77 said:


> Who do you think they are?



^ ^ ^ 
Yes, who?


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> tn5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would also check my wagon, as I'm pretty sure at least 33% of it is scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who do you think they are?
Click to expand...


According to his earlier post, I'd guess Sgt_Gath, FA_Q2, and CaféAuLait.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tn5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would also check my wagon, as I'm pretty sure at least 33% of it is scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who do you think they are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to his earlier post, I'd guess Sgt_Gath, FA_Q2, and CaféAuLait.
Click to expand...


But Cafe isn't on it. So I'm wondering who he thinks is scum on his wagon here: 

*tn5421 (L1): *_Moonglow, Sameech, Wolfsister77, FA_Q2, Sgt_Gath, House, ScarletRage, AyeCantSeeYou_


----------



## ScarletRage

TN, just cause I was not seeing the link between you and Mertex didn't mean I was arguing for you as town

You Wolf FA and Mertex have rubbed me wrong for reasons I can't explain yet.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tn5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would also check my wagon, as I'm pretty sure at least 33% of it is scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who do you think they are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to his earlier post, I'd guess Sgt_Gath, FA_Q2, and CaféAuLait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Cafe isn't on it. So I'm wondering who he thinks is scum on his wagon here:
> 
> *tn5421 (L1): *_Moonglow, Sameech, Wolfsister77, FA_Q2, Sgt_Gath, House, ScarletRage, AyeCantSeeYou_
Click to expand...


CaféAuLait volunteered to hammer.  I'd say that post put her pretty squarely on the wagon regardless of the last VC.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tn5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would also check my wagon, as I'm pretty sure at least 33% of it is scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who do you think they are?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to his earlier post, I'd guess Sgt_Gath, FA_Q2, and CaféAuLait.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But Cafe isn't on it. So I'm wondering who he thinks is scum on his wagon here:
> 
> *tn5421 (L1): *_Moonglow, Sameech, Wolfsister77, FA_Q2, Sgt_Gath, House, ScarletRage, AyeCantSeeYou_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait volunteered to hammer.  I'd say that post put her pretty squarely on the wagon regardless of the last VC.
Click to expand...


Yeah, but wagon is most important to me right now.


----------



## tn5421

ScarletRage said:


> TN, just cause I was not seeing the link between you and Mertex didn't mean I was arguing for you as town
> 
> You Wolf FA and Mertex have rubbed me wrong for reasons I can't explain yet.



Scum!Titus once again withholding information from town.



House said:


> CaféAuLait volunteered to hammer.  I'd say that post put her pretty squarely on the wagon regardless of the last VC.



This


----------



## Grandma

TN, if you aren't going to fight for survival, at least name your suspects, please.


----------



## Grandma

At this point I can't say much, but Cafe's Town, for sure. And she'll be V/LA directly.


----------



## ScarletRage

Nope. First, town sometimes withhold reasons for instance cop (I'm not). My reads are just gut ATM.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Grandma said:


> At this point I can't say much, but Cafe's Town, for sure. And she'll be V/LA directly.



For sure town?


----------



## Wolfsister77

I feel like I'm missing something with the TN, Mertex drama and it's bugging the shit out of me.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolf, I would not be surprised if that was the case.


----------



## Grandma

Prior to the game start, in the signup thread and/or the Mafia Discussion thread she mentioned a health problem. Wake knows about the long-term effects of anesthesia, as do I - a player under the influence would be a serious problem in a two-person Mafia team. The other player would be pretty much flying solo. So I very very very much doubt that she's Scum.


----------



## Grandma

Wolfsister77 said:


> For sure town?





Grandma said:


> Prior to the game start, in the signup thread and/or the Mafia Discussion thread she mentioned a health problem. Wake knows about the long-term effects of anesthesia, as do I - a player under the influence would be a serious problem in a two-person Mafia team. The other player would be pretty much flying solo. So I very very very much doubt that she's Scum.


----------



## ScarletRage

Grandma said:


> Prior to the game start, in the signup thread and/or the Mafia Discussion thread she mentioned a health problem. Wake knows about the long-term effects of anesthesia, as do I - a player under the influence would be a serious problem in a two-person Mafia team. The other player would be pretty much flying solo. So I very very very much doubt that she's Scum.



Who is this talking about?


----------



## Grandma

ScarletRage said:


> Who is this talking about?



CafeAuLait.


----------



## tn5421

House said:


> According to his earlier post, I'd guess Sgt_Gath, FA_Q2, and CaféAuLait.



Very good guess, but you left out moonglow and a slight read on yourself. (probably newbtell rather than scumtell)


----------



## House

tn5421 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to his earlier post, I'd guess Sgt_Gath, FA_Q2, and CaféAuLait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very good guess, but you left out moonglow and a slight read on yourself. (probably newbtell rather than scumtell)
Click to expand...


I just mentioned the names you raked over the coals in the message I linked.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Deadline is Tues. at 1 pm Central. Is a NL something that would benefit town under the conditions of two NK's possible and even the smallest chance of a mislynch maybe being more harmful than the info. it would provide?

I mean, worse case, that could be 3 town down? Perhaps we can just analyze this wagon and any potential NK's and see where that take us?

In normal situations a D1 NL is stupid. Is it here also?


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolf, yes on day 1.

Day 1 is the day where scum are least likely to bus. After day 1, you start counting bodies to see if it is wise to NL or Lynch. We have quite a few lynches to spare. More if scum NK.

Given the amount of immune people, I wouldn't freak out.


----------



## ScarletRage

God I need to draw scum here


----------



## Grandma

Personally, I hate the idea of lynching a smart Townie. 

The problem here is that TN isn't fighting very hard for himself.

As for analyzing wagons, Town always fails horribly at analysis. Worse yet, by the time the next Day starts, everyone has amnesia and they simply run after the first shiny object.


----------



## House

Since I don't have the experience to feel comfortable speculating, I will ask this:

What happens under the following scenarios...

tn lynched, flips scum
tn lynched, flips town
no lynch

???


----------



## ScarletRage

Grandma said:


> Personally, I hate the idea of lynching a smart Townie.
> 
> The problem here is that TN isn't fighting very hard for himself.
> 
> As for analyzing wagons, Town always fails horribly at analysis. Worse yet, by the time the next Day starts, everyone has amnesia and they simply run after the first shiny object.



If by remote odds, I'm alive in a few days, I can show you how an analysis is done.


----------



## House

Grandma said:


> As for analyzing wagons, Town always fails horribly at analysis.



You preempted my question while I was typing!


----------



## Grandma

House said:


> Since I don't have the experience to feel comfortable speculating, I will ask this:
> 
> What happens under the following scenarios...
> 
> tn lynched, flips scum
> tn lynched, flips town
> no lynch
> 
> ???



If he's Scum, we all cheer. If he's Town, we look hard at whoever voted for him.

A no lynch, we may fail to kill a Scum.


----------



## House

Grandma said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since I don't have the experience to feel comfortable speculating, I will ask this:
> 
> What happens under the following scenarios...
> 
> tn lynched, flips scum
> tn lynched, flips town
> no lynch
> 
> ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he's Scum, we all cheer. If he's Town, we look hard at whoever voted for him.
> 
> A no lynch, we may fail to kill a Scum.
Click to expand...


I was referring to implications for the town when I asked for consequences.  The immediate effects are fairly obvious.


----------



## Grandma

ScarletRage said:


> If by remote odds, I'm alive in a few days, I can show you how an analysis is done.



If not, you can post it on the Discussion thread. It would be a tremendous help.


----------



## ScarletRage

House said:


> Since I don't have the experience to feel comfortable speculating, I will ask this:
> 
> What happens under the following scenarios...
> 
> tn lynched, flips scum
> tn lynched, flips town
> no lynch
> 
> ???



We look at who voted where, when and why. We scumhunt. We play on.

Detailed wagon analysis waits until Days 3-5 to be effective.


----------



## ScarletRage

Grandma said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since I don't have the experience to feel comfortable speculating, I will ask this:
> 
> What happens under the following scenarios...
> 
> tn lynched, flips scum
> tn lynched, flips town
> no lynch
> 
> ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he's Scum, we all cheer. If he's Town, we look hard at whoever voted for him.
> 
> A no lynch, we may fail to kill a Scum.
Click to expand...


This is a multiball setup. Assuming TN is scum, the other scumteam may have voted for him. It's not as cut and dry.


----------



## ScarletRage

Grandma said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> If by remote odds, I'm alive in a few days, I can show you how an analysis is done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If not, you can post it on the Discussion thread. It would be a tremendous help.
Click to expand...


Post game. I might break the rule on discussing ongoing games.


----------



## Grandma

House said:


> I was referring to implications for the town when I asked for consequences.  The immediate effects are fairly obvious.



If Town lynches one of their own with a strong PR, it weakens Town. A lot. But even lynching a Vanilla Townie is a score for Scum.


----------



## Wolfsister77

tn5421 (L1): Moonglow, Sameech, Wolfsister77, FA_Q2, Sgt_Gath, House, ScarletRage, AyeCantSeeYou

This wagon formed quickly. Some votes are naked votes. Some are newbies following others leads. When I was scum in game 3 I was in the second spot every time. I can't see scum pushing for a wagon and drawing attention to themselves if that person flips town. I can't see them hammering for the same reason. My spot in the above wagon looks bad but I know I'm town so I don't give a shit.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Forgot to add, what about the rest of them? The ones after me piled on quick.


----------



## Wolfsister77

There is a method to my madness I promise.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77 said:


> There is a method to my madness I promise.



Madnesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss is where I thrive.


----------



## House

I've been suspicious of tn for some time.  The whole tn/Mertex drama just reeks of scummy behavior to me.  Tons of abilities burned, with calls for more;tn pouncing on the Moonglow incident; tn jumping out of the shadows to Mertex's aid;  his lack of a defense against his "wagon".

If he hasn't been practicing scum play, somebody *please* tell me what is.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a method to my madness I promise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madnesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss is where I thrive.
Click to expand...


Me toooooooooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## House

PS: wtf is a PR?


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> I've been suspicious of tn for some time.  The whole tn/Mertex drama just reeks of scummy behavior to me.  Tons of abilities burned, with calls for more;tn pouncing on the Moonglow incident; tn jumping out of the shadows to Mertex's aid;  his lack of a defense against his "wagon".
> 
> If he hasn't been practicing scum play, somebody *please* tell me what is.



He still looks scummy to me but I had a crazy thought and am working it out here. I think I'm done. LOL


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> PS: wtf is a PR?



Power Role, like Cop, Doc, etc. In this game some abilities give some of us one shot PR's like the Jailer's keys for example.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> PS: wtf is a PR?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Power Role, like Cop, Doc, etc. In this game some abilities give some of us one shot PR's like the Jailer's keys for example.
Click to expand...


Thanks.


----------



## ScarletRage

Right. Basically if you're not a vanilla townie and your role doesn't hurt town, you're a PR.


----------



## tn5421

House said:


> Since I don't have the experience to feel comfortable speculating, I will ask this:
> 
> What happens under the following scenarios...
> 
> tn lynched, flips scum
> tn lynched, flips town
> no lynch
> 
> ???



Townflip: Everyone flips their shit and hopefully tears apart the people that naked-voted onto my wagon.
Scumflip: I allcaps this thread because bastard modding was not advertised
Noflip: Scum will keep me alive to use me as shinyshiny day2 bait.



ScarletRage said:


> Post game. I might break the rule on discussing ongoing games.



Use some of the onsite games (2 and 4) to explain then?



House said:


> I've been suspicious of tn for some time.  The whole tn/Mertex drama just reeks of scummy behavior to me.  Tons of abilities burned, with calls for more;tn pouncing on the Moonglow incident; tn jumping out of the shadows to Mertex's aid;  his lack of a defense against his "wagon".
> 
> If he hasn't been practicing scum play, somebody *please* tell me what is.



Samples of my scumgames:

Beginner s Mafia Sprint College of Cardinals D2 

One Day Mafia Mafia Win 

Newbie 1500 Apple Mafia--Game Over bull mafiascum.net

Newbie 1508 GAME OVER bull mafiascum.net

Official USMB Mafia Game 3 The Sum of All Fears Compromised US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

Official USMB Mafia Game 2 Enter the Godfather US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

It's not like I've never been scum before.


----------



## Wolfsister77

tn5421 said:


> It's not like I've never been scum before.



No way, not you.


----------



## ScarletRage

I don't think solely because someone naked voted is a reason to tear into the player in and of themselves.

Sometimes a bad vote is overexplained. You compare that speech to known baselines.


----------



## House

tn5421 said:


> It's not like I've never been scum before.



Maybe not, but to be fair... it's not like I've ever seen it.


----------



## tn5421

House said:


> tn5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not like I've never been scum before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe not, but to be fair... it's not like I've ever seen it.
Click to expand...


I just linked all of my completed scumgames that I recall, so now you have :3


----------



## tn5421

ScarletRage said:


> I don't think solely because someone naked voted is a reason to tear into the player in and of themselves.
> 
> Sometimes a bad vote is overexplained. You compare that speech to known baselines.



Exactly, you can catch them via that explanation.


----------



## ScarletRage

House, have you played before? If so where?

I've played on a few sites. My role at the start was to teach people how to play.


----------



## ScarletRage

tn5421 said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think solely because someone naked voted is a reason to tear into the player in and of themselves.
> 
> Sometimes a bad vote is overexplained. You compare that speech to known baselines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, you can catch them via that explanation.
Click to expand...


Why don't you look at your wagon and tell us which votes you have a problem with?


----------



## FA_Q2

Grandma said:


> Prior to the game start, in the signup thread and/or the Mafia Discussion thread she mentioned a health problem. Wake knows about the long-term effects of anesthesia, as do I - a player under the influence would be a serious problem in a two-person Mafia team. The other player would be pretty much flying solo. So I very very very much doubt that she's Scum.


Again, what is it that you simply cannot understand about RANDOM.

Roles are random PERIOD.  Wake has stated this a dozen damn times.  Life, play style, V/LA - it does not matter one whit as to weather or not you pulled a scum roll.  To do otherwise would ruin the integrity of the game over the long term.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I can see naked voting if you don't have a good lead and are o.k. with the lynch and it's close to deadline and others who you think are townie-like are making a good case. 

Or if you think the person is scummy as hell.

As a side note, I hate insomnia.


----------



## Grandma

FA_Q2 said:


> Again, what is it that you simply cannot understand about RANDOM.
> 
> Roles are random PERIOD.  Wake has stated this a dozen damn times.  Life, play style, V/LA - it does not matter one whit as to weather or not you pulled a scum roll.  To do otherwise would ruin the integrity of the game over the long term.



Game 4 reset.


----------



## tn5421

I'm working on the list right now


----------



## ScarletRage

*Swap: T*


FA_Q2 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prior to the game start, in the signup thread and/or the Mafia Discussion thread she mentioned a health problem. Wake knows about the long-term effects of anesthesia, as do I - a player under the influence would be a serious problem in a two-person Mafia team. The other player would be pretty much flying solo. So I very very very much doubt that she's Scum.
> 
> 
> 
> Again, what is it that you simply cannot understand about RANDOM.
> 
> Roles are random PERIOD.  Wake has stated this a dozen damn times.  Life, play style, V/LA - it does not matter one whit as to weather or not you pulled a scum roll.  To do otherwise would ruin the integrity of the game over the long term.
Click to expand...


Roles are random period. That being said, mafia is a social game. It can be taken into account when you're reading a player. The health problem doesn't affect random role generation. It should affect how the player is read.


----------



## ScarletRage

*Ignore the bold. Technical error.*


----------



## tn5421

Moonglow said:


> change my vote to,* vote: tn5421*



OMGUS vote, low on explanation.  Feel free to reply with some since I only scoured the thread for instances of "vote: tn5421"



sameech said:


> Well, I have been known to make bizarre choices before.  That said, even I would not be crazy enough to allow myself to be recruited to be the scum team's PR minion in their much needed to win town clique.
> 
> *VOTE:  tn5421*



I disagree with this based on the assumption you make that mertex is confirmed scum.  She's not confirmed anything and I'm giving her a shot to prove herself.



Wolfsister77 said:


> *Vote: TN5421
> *
> I just don't see town throwing away so many abilities by using his on Mertex and trying to get someone else to also. This uses up a lot of abilities and hurts town considering she could be scum or not pick someone targeted which would really be a huge waste. TN should know better considering he's got quite a bit of Mafia experience.



I disagree with your claim of 'throwing away powers'.  Almost all of our powers become useless after day 2, explain how this is any more wasteful than the powers simply not being used.



House said:


> Fair point.
> 
> I've suspected tn for some time, and he tops my list.
> 
> @Wake
> 
> *Vote: tn5421*



I disagree with this, but at least you have a reason (and i forgot to open the link before replying, so expect a reply specifically for this in a minute)



AyeCantSeeYou said:


> *VOTE: tn5421
> 
> Warning: tn is now at L-1. *



Naked vote given and excused because it put me at L-1.  Did you even give a reason?


----------



## ScarletRage

Before I go to sleep, I should leave some basic words about multiball.

In a multiball game, scumhunting is more difficult and easier at the same time. Scum can appear town because they are scumhunting, but for the other scum. However, they will still have a basic survival instinct. Do not expect scum to appear scumlike completely.

House, do you hate your power?


----------



## House

[QUOTE="ScarletRage, post: 9683372, member: 49728"
House, do you hate your power?[/QUOTE]

It was pretty nice, damned shame I wasted it.  

Rookie mistake.


----------



## House

@Wake

*Unvote
*
There's something not sitting right with me about the tn/Mertex thing.  

If Mertex has a PR (now that I know what that is!), it would make sense to burn a couple one-shots to protect her.

It feels like folks are stumbling over the differences between a PR and Ability.  Which makes me think that maybe I'm the one confused over them.  Either way, the vote has lost my confidence.


----------



## House

tn5421 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fair point.
> 
> I've suspected tn for some time, and he tops my list.
> 
> @Wake
> 
> *Vote: tn5421*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree with this, but at least you have a reason (and i forgot to open the link before replying, so expect a reply specifically for this in a minute)
Click to expand...


1) Long minute, broheim.
2) That list is obsolete.


----------



## tn5421

House said:


> tn5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fair point.
> 
> I've suspected tn for some time, and he tops my list.
> 
> @Wake
> 
> *Vote: tn5421*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree with this, but at least you have a reason (and i forgot to open the link before replying, so expect a reply specifically for this in a minute)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1) Long minute, broheim.
> 2) That list is obsolete.
Click to expand...


Hue

Fair enough.
I forgot you posted that, anyway.


----------



## Wolfsister77

TN: I can help you out here. Tell me which 2 votes are most likely scum please.


----------



## tn5421

My strongest suspicions are solely on moonglow.

If you're about to burn an ability that tells you who town is, use the other selection on me.


----------



## tn5421

I assume it's some sort of lie detection ability.


----------



## tn5421

I believe moonglow is scum.

I am town.


----------



## House

Her ability won't affect you the way you think.

Sure you don't have another name to toss in the ring?


----------



## tn5421

If it's scum detection, I'm absolutely sure that I want to include myself.  What better way to clear myself, after all?


----------



## tn5421

Give me a basic idea of how it works without spoiling too much and I'll do everything in my power to help you get optimal results.


----------



## House

It's not scum detection, and it's not my ability to talk about.

Just saying... now would be a good time to air out your suspicions.


----------



## Wolfsister77

*Unvote*


----------



## tn5421

Moonglow and AyeCantSeeYou


----------



## Wolfsister77

TN-since you are a scum driven mislynch, I can take off the scummiest votes and keep them from re-voting you for the rest of the day. 

*
*


----------



## FA_Q2

Grandma said:


> Game 4 reset.


And your point is?  More random roles? The reset was because roles were revealed and the reset just shows that they were random again.  

This insistence that so and so cannot be scum based on completely untrue arguments is asinine.


----------



## Grandma

Wolfsister77 said:


> TN-since you are a scum driven mislynch, I can take off the scummiest votes and keep them from re-voting you for the rest of the day.



Wow!

That Ability is AWESOME!


----------



## Wolfsister77

* - Blockade

TN5421

Moonglow, AyeCan'tSeeYou

*


----------



## Grandma

FA_Q2 said:


> And your point is?  More random roles? The reset was because roles were revealed and the reset just shows that they were random again.
> 
> This insistence that so and so cannot be scum based on completely untrue arguments is asinine.



In the reset you & TN switched roles, and Mason Scarlet switched with the VT MeBelle. Doesn't sound like a re-roll to me. If it were random, the odds against me, Rosie, and Aye getting the exact same roles are very high.


----------



## FA_Q2

Wolfsister77 said:


> TN-since you are a scum driven mislynch, I can take off the scummiest votes and keep them from re-voting you for the rest of the day.


Now that is an interesting power.

If we are going to disassemble TN's wagon this late in the day then we need to find another scummy player to vote for or risk a no-lynch.  We have just 1.5 days left here.

My scum reads are as follows: 
TN
Mertex
Grandma 
Aye 
House

I dont know what to do with: 
Moonglow
Ma

They are not posting even when they are here.  I am leaning scum on Ma though - I cant see why she is being so damn silent.

I think Mertex is out for today as an option and it looks like you are trying to take TN off the table.  Who are your suspicions then?  

Better yet - who does everyone suspect?  We need some reads.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Aye jumped on TN's wagon with no explanation out of the blue and put him at L-1. 

*Vote: AyeCan'tSeeYou*


----------



## tn5421

When was the last time moonglow even posted?

I'm going to bed very shortly, I'm quite tired.

That's a decent enough list FAQ2, even if I'd swap you in where you listed House.


----------



## Wolfsister77

tn5421 said:


> When was the last time moonglow even posted?
> 
> I'm going to bed very shortly, I'm quite tired.
> 
> That's a decent enough list FAQ2, even if I'd swap you in where you listed House.



Me too. I'd take House and TN off and add in FA and that list would be perfect to work from for me.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex should be taken off the table for tonight also.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I can explain everything I did and why in detail but not now, too tired.


----------



## tn5421

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex should be taken off the table for tonight also.



FA_Q2 said that mertex isn't on the table TODAY; meaning he does find her suspicious but recognizes that pushing someone with known abilities is about as smart as a box of rocks.


----------



## tn5421

Wolfsister77 said:


> I can explain everything I did and why in detail but not now, too tired.



Indeed, you should get to bed ASAP.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Also, I'd add SR to the list too. She's bugging me.


tn5421 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex should be taken off the table for tonight also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said that mertex isn't on the table TODAY; meaning he does find her suspicious but recognizes that pushing someone with known abilities is about as smart as a box of rocks.
Click to expand...


I agree, she's off just for today.

And SR is someone to watch as well.


----------



## Grandma

I have 9 people I suspect, too long a list.

Just an observation:
Several of us thought Game 4 was crazy. We aren't even through Day 1 yet in this one and the bar's already been raised.


----------



## Grandma

@*tn5421 -  *You and MeBelle were Masons in Game 4. Did she post more in the QT than in the game?


----------



## tn5421

She had 26 posts in the QT over the entire game.


----------



## FA_Q2

*sigh* 
cant afford non players in this setup...


----------



## Grandma

Had MeBelle been more focused Cafe would not have been lynched in just over an hour. She may have made a better final vote in the game as well.

*vote: MeBelle*


----------



## Shaitra

TN, thanks for explaining your actions around Mertex.  I have been reading you as town and I feel better about that read now.  

My other town reads right now are Cafe, Grandma, and Wolf.

I'm suspicious of Rosie.  First she was posting very nice and then after someone mentioned it in the game, she returned to her normal way of posting.  She also claims to have a near perfect memory, but didn't remember I had posted earlier in a RL day and claimed I was MIA.  That seems to me like she is not paying attention, something she regularly uses to suggest someone is possible scum.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> Aye jumped on TN's wagon with no explanation out of the blue and put him at L-1.
> 
> *Vote: AyeCan'tSeeYou*


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

This damn forum is not user friendly! Let me try my reply again.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

*My voting post:*



AyeCantSeeYou said:


> *VOTE: tn5421
> 
> Warning: tn is now at L-1. *



*My next post:*



AyeCantSeeYou said:


> With elementalism only being a 1-shot ability, why would someone want it used on Day 1, instead of saving it for later in the game? I see 2 reasons - it was specified as a Day 1 ability OR scum wanted it used up as early as possible.
> 
> TN stating he was angry as his reason for the aggressiveness he was showing last night doesn't sit right, especially since he went on a cussing rampage. That's not something I've noticed from him playing here before.





Wolfsister77 said:


> Aye jumped on TN's wagon with no explanation out of the blue and put him at L-1.
> 
> *Vote: AyeCan'tSeeYou*



I gave my explanation in the post AFTER my vote. I intentionally did not include it with my vote post knowing someone would come in, glance at a few posts, respond to those, and ignore the rest. Trap set > Trap worked. In other words, people that are quick to jump to conclusions usually do not bother reading the thread. To say I didn't give an explanation is incorrect. To say people did not read the thread is correct.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> *VOTE: tn5421
> 
> Warning: tn is now at L-1. *



Naked vote given and excused because it put me at L-1.  Did you even give a reason?[/QUOTE]

Sure did! I put it in my very next post, which you didn't read. It was intentional that I did not give my reason with my vote post. See me post above this one.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

That post was in reply to tn, post 1372.


----------



## sameech

I honestly have no idea where the hell I am on anybody right now.  So much to process; so little time in which to do it; and so little margin of error with two shots coming at us in the night.  I am literally analytically lost in this game right now and am not sure where we need to be focusing, know we need to focus, and have nothing.


----------



## Mertex

tn5421 said:


> I disagree with this based on the assumption you make that mertex is confirmed scum.  She's not confirmed anything and I'm giving her a shot to prove herself.




@tn5421  I'm sorry that you are on the hot spot and basically for being the only player smart enough to be able to pick up on my explanation why Shaitra's ability was useless to me.  Unfortunately, Scum was able to pick up on it and turn it around to make you look like the villain and decided to make my action (stealing an ability) the focus of their push to lead other Townies into lynching a Townie to the point of lying.

Scum's focus was on me, but at some point they realized that when I flip Town, they were going to look rather silly so they were clever enough to turn their attention to you.  That way, they get Town to lynch you (I presume a Townie based on your actions) and then they can NK me.  With any luck, the other Scum team may hit another Townie and they will have gotten three where if they had lynched me, it would have been obvious to some that they had been misled and maybe you would have been spared. And at best they might have gotten only 2 townies.

Grandma has done a clever job of taking attention off her.  In my previous games the only time that I have seen Grandma become defensive and mean is when she has been Scum. 

1.  She exposed that we were in a neighborhood - (after she had claimed that I was scummy to mention that I was in a neighborhood in another Mafia thread).

2.  She went along with the Moonglow drama started by Wolf that put anyone that didn't agree with them that it made Moon a confirmed Townie until it fell apart by Wake's pronouncement that Scum had gotten both town/scum pms.

3.  She lied about me and said that I had not revealed my ability in the neighborhood until after I had activated it which was a flat-out lie, and even after the other two neighbors confirmed that it was a lie, she then changed her accusations that I had not revealed fast enough for her.

4.  In game 4, when she was Scum, she was defensive to the point of being vicious.  Attacking anyone that accused her of being Scum.  She has been doing it in this game.  This was even noticed in the neighborhood by one of the neighbors and brought to her attention.  She didn't play like that when she was Town, and now that the pressure is off her, she is back to being civil.


I have done all I can to defend myself.  I believe Grandma is Scum.  I see what is coming, and hope that it's not too late for the remaining townies to make some smart decisions, but based on the comments that are being made, I seriously doubt that they will.  The newbies are falling for the WIFOM, and  the others are just not thinking clearly.[/QUOTE]




Grandma said:


> She did not tell us what her ability was, that's why.
> 
> She gave no hints, nothing. Even though we asked. Even though we other 3 revealed.
> 
> Scummy.


This is a flat out lie.



Grandma said:


> It's your job. You don't get to choose. If I had the Shield, damn straight I'd use it.


That's not true.  If she knew the situation she would agree that using it would not be wise for Town.



Grandma said:


> She didn't tell us until AFTER she used it.



Another flat out lie.



Grandma said:


> It has nothing to do with my being Town. It has everything to do with her irritating playstyle. It creates too much noise, centered around her, and the game stops being fun for me.
> 
> Fuck it, vote me off, I don't give a shit anymore.



Here, just being mean and vicious, her persona as Scum.


----------



## Mertex

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> *My voting post:*
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> *VOTE: tn5421
> 
> Warning: tn is now at L-1. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My next post:*
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> With elementalism only being a 1-shot ability, why would someone want it used on Day 1, instead of saving it for later in the game? I see 2 reasons - it was specified as a Day 1 ability OR scum wanted it used up as early as possible.
> 
> TN stating he was angry as his reason for the aggressiveness he was showing last night doesn't sit right, especially since he went on a cussing rampage. That's not something I've noticed from him playing here before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aye jumped on TN's wagon with no explanation out of the blue and put him at L-1.
> 
> *Vote: AyeCan'tSeeYou*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I gave my explanation in the post AFTER my vote. I intentionally did not include it with my vote post knowing someone would come in, glance at a few posts, respond to those, and ignore the rest. Trap set > Trap worked. In other words, people that are quick to jump to conclusions usually do not bother reading the thread. To say I didn't give an explanation is incorrect. To say people did not read the thread is correct.
Click to expand...


Aye, that was very clever, and I have noticed that about Wolf.  She doesn't read all the posts, makes rash decisions and jumps to conclusions, a detriment to Town.

I can understand tn's cussing rampage.....when you see Townies falling in step with Scum and voting for other townies without giving much thought to why, it's enough to cause anyone to cuss.  tn is a valuable player to Town and Scum wants to see him gone.  I'm surprised that one of them didn't just hammer him, but I guess that would have been to obvious.


----------



## House

Y'know what would be hilarious?

If Wake hadn't put scum in the game, just to watch us running around all paranoid and lynching ourselves off.

I so gotta become a mod one day.


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was referring to implications for the town when I asked for consequences.  The immediate effects are fairly obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If *Town lynches one of their own* with a strong PR, it weakens Town. A lot. But even lynching a Vanilla Townie is a score for Scum.
Click to expand...


Moonglow got lynched based on his mistake of saying your town when he was Scum in Game 1.  Why wouldn't Grandma say "one of *our* own" if she was Town?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Right, Aye is so clever. The way she played around with that vote was foolish at best and a scummy move. You know what, you guys figure it out. I apparently can't use a good strategy here because you guys don't read all the posts either or listen. I am not set on Aye. I am set on a scummy spot on that wagon to vote for. But that isn't going to work I see and now the likelihood of a NL is greater because no one can pick up on what I was trying to do. I would also be fine with lynching mebelle. She's useless and we need people who are going to play and participate.

So, vote for who you want and I'll go along as long as it isn't someone I feel is town. Mertex, you can't read either if you still think TN is getting lynched. He'd need 4 more votes and Moonglow and Aye can't vote for him today.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Make that 5 more votes.


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> Had MeBelle been more focused Cafe would not have been lynched in just over an hour. She may have made a better final vote in the game as well.
> 
> *vote: MeBelle*



Well, for once you are making a decision that sounds town to me, can't understand why you were coming after me when people that don't participate seem more apt.  Perhaps you are Town, or, you have just made the wisest post and caused me to re-focus.

*vote: MeBelle*


----------



## Wolfsister77

You are out of the question for today also Mertex. When I say today in these posts, I mean D1.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Right, Aye is so clever. The way she played around with that vote was foolish at best and a scummy move. You know what, you guys figure it out. I apparently can't use a good strategy here because you guys don't read all the posts either or listen. I am not set on Aye. I am set on a scummy spot on that wagon to vote for. But that isn't going to work I see and now the likelihood of a NL is greater because no one can pick up on what I was trying to do. I would also be fine with lynching mebelle. She's useless and we need people who are going to play and participate.
> 
> So, vote for who you want and I'll go along as long as it isn't someone I feel is town. Mertex, you can't read either if you still think TN is getting lynched. He'd need 4 more votes and Moonglow and Aye can't vote for him today.




Damn, this software is to blame.  I have been reading all the posts and thought I was to the end, because that is how it appeared, and after I posted explanations and such, I come back to the thread and find a bunch of other posts that would have made my posts unnecessary.

I give up.....I don't know where the hell we are at this point.


----------



## Wolfsister77

*Vote: mebelle60
*
For being useless. We need players in a setup like this and she is not. She's a much better lynch candidate than TN.


----------



## Mertex

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right, Aye is so clever. The way she played around with that vote was foolish at best and a scummy move. You know what, you guys figure it out. I apparently can't use a good strategy here because you guys don't read all the posts either or listen. I am not set on Aye. I am set on a scummy spot on that wagon to vote for. But that isn't going to work I see and now the likelihood of a NL is greater because no one can pick up on what I was trying to do. I would also be fine with lynching mebelle. She's useless and we need people who are going to play and participate.
> 
> So, vote for who you want and I'll go along as long as it isn't someone I feel is town. Mertex, you can't read either if you still think TN is getting lynched. He'd need 4 more votes and Moonglow and Aye can't vote for him today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, this software is to blame.  I have been reading all the posts and thought I was to the end, because that is how it appeared, and after I posted explanations and such, I come back to the thread and find a bunch of other posts that would have made my posts unnecessary.
> 
> I give up.....I don't know where the hell we are at this point.
Click to expand...


The reason I thought Aye was clever and think she is Town is because as a Townie myself, she was one that came to my defense against Grandma.  If she had been Scum, she would have jumped on the opportunity to go along with Grandma's lie.  Now I don't know if Grandma was really coming after me because she is Scum or because she had the same strong vibes that I'm Scum that I have that she's Scum.  And, no, I'm not Scum, but I'll have to go back and reread all the posts before I can say who stands out.  But, those that don't participate are not helpful to Town, and if we are going to lynch a Townie, we might as well lynch someone that doesn't help Town.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I'm trying to figure out if using these agree's are good in this set up up or not.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right, Aye is so clever. The way she played around with that vote was foolish at best and a scummy move. You know what, you guys figure it out. I apparently can't use a good strategy here because you guys don't read all the posts either or listen. I am not set on Aye. I am set on a scummy spot on that wagon to vote for. But that isn't going to work I see and now the likelihood of a NL is greater because no one can pick up on what I was trying to do. I would also be fine with lynching mebelle. She's useless and we need people who are going to play and participate.
> 
> So, vote for who you want and I'll go along as long as it isn't someone I feel is town. Mertex, you can't read either if you still think TN is getting lynched. He'd need 4 more votes and Moonglow and Aye can't vote for him today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, this software is to blame.  I have been reading all the posts and thought I was to the end, because that is how it appeared, and after I posted explanations and such, I come back to the thread and find a bunch of other posts that would have made my posts unnecessary.
> 
> I give up.....I don't know where the hell we are at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reason I thought Aye was clever and think she is Town is because as a Townie myself, she was one that came to my defense against Grandma.  If she had been Scum, she would have jumped on the opportunity to go along with Grandma's lie.  Now I don't know if Grandma was really coming after me because she is Scum or because she had the same strong vibes that I'm Scum that I have that she's Scum.  And, no, I'm not Scum, but I'll have to go back and reread all the posts before I can say who stands out.  But, those that don't participate are not helpful to Town, and if we are going to lynch a Townie, we might as well lynch someone that doesn't help Town.
Click to expand...


I can't use your neighborhood QT but I do agree with the last line in your post.


----------



## Wolfsister77

When a wagon forms quickly, it can mean there is scum there. So to look at how the votes are compiled on the wagon and why people voted gives us a much better chance of lynching scum when we can potentially lose 3 townies in this setup at one time. It is not a guarantee but it is better than nothing. mebelle's play is anti-town and she's a good PL.


----------



## Wolfsister77

TN is a townie BTW. He practically shouted it from the rootops in several of his plays this game. Thinking I could detect scum or had a lie detector ability and wanting it used on him and swearing he was town in addition to all his explanations last night when he was at L-1 for the Mertex thing and several other points shows this. A mislynch is potentially harmful when so many can be killed. Sure scum could die, sure we can still end up lynching a townie, people could be protected and not die, but I really see no way moving forward without trying some sort of theory and seeing if it works. Scum can only die if they are lynched so we need to at least try hard to get them when we lynch someone.


----------



## Wolfsister77

BTW-This is the best use of my ability that I could think of. It can only be used D1 or D2.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> I'm trying to figure out if using these agree's are good in this set up up or not.



According to the rules, we're technically not supposed to be repping posts.

That probably goes for Like/Agree/Disagree, but @Wake should clarify.


----------



## Moonglow

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right, Aye is so clever. The way she played around with that vote was foolish at best and a scummy move. You know what, you guys figure it out. I apparently can't use a good strategy here because you guys don't read all the posts either or listen. I am not set on Aye. I am set on a scummy spot on that wagon to vote for. But that isn't going to work I see and now the likelihood of a NL is greater because no one can pick up on what I was trying to do. I would also be fine with lynching mebelle. She's useless and we need people who are going to play and participate.
> 
> So, vote for who you want and I'll go along as long as it isn't someone I feel is town. Mertex, you can't read either if you still think TN is getting lynched. He'd need 4 more votes and Moonglow and Aye can't vote for him today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, this software is to blame.  I have been reading all the posts and thought I was to the end, because that is how it appeared, and after I posted explanations and such, I come back to the thread and find a bunch of other posts that would have made my posts unnecessary.
> 
> I give up.....I don't know where the hell we are at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reason I thought Aye was clever and think she is Town is because as a Townie myself, she was one that came to my defense against Grandma.  If she had been Scum, she would have jumped on the opportunity to go along with Grandma's lie.  Now I don't know if Grandma was really coming after me because she is Scum or because she had the same strong vibes that I'm Scum that I have that she's Scum.  And, no, I'm not Scum, but I'll have to go back and reread all the posts before I can say who stands out.  But, those that don't participate are not helpful to Town, and if we are going to lynch a Townie, we might as well lynch someone that doesn't help Town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't use your neighborhood QT but I do agree with the last line in your post.
Click to expand...


How many neighborhoods are there?


----------



## House

Moonglow said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right, Aye is so clever. The way she played around with that vote was foolish at best and a scummy move. You know what, you guys figure it out. I apparently can't use a good strategy here because you guys don't read all the posts either or listen. I am not set on Aye. I am set on a scummy spot on that wagon to vote for. But that isn't going to work I see and now the likelihood of a NL is greater because no one can pick up on what I was trying to do. I would also be fine with lynching mebelle. She's useless and we need people who are going to play and participate.
> 
> So, vote for who you want and I'll go along as long as it isn't someone I feel is town. Mertex, you can't read either if you still think TN is getting lynched. He'd need 4 more votes and Moonglow and Aye can't vote for him today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, this software is to blame.  I have been reading all the posts and thought I was to the end, because that is how it appeared, and after I posted explanations and such, I come back to the thread and find a bunch of other posts that would have made my posts unnecessary.
> 
> I give up.....I don't know where the hell we are at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reason I thought Aye was clever and think she is Town is because as a Townie myself, she was one that came to my defense against Grandma.  If she had been Scum, she would have jumped on the opportunity to go along with Grandma's lie.  Now I don't know if Grandma was really coming after me because she is Scum or because she had the same strong vibes that I'm Scum that I have that she's Scum.  And, no, I'm not Scum, but I'll have to go back and reread all the posts before I can say who stands out.  But, those that don't participate are not helpful to Town, and if we are going to lynch a Townie, we might as well lynch someone that doesn't help Town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't use your neighborhood QT but I do agree with the last line in your post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many neighborhoods are there?
Click to expand...


More than 2, less than 10.


----------



## Moonglow

Seems like a lot for 16 players...


----------



## sameech

House said:


> Y'know what would be hilarious?
> 
> If Wake hadn't put scum in the game, just to watch us running around all paranoid and lynching ourselves off.
> 
> I so gotta become a mod one day.



I would so totally do that too if I were mod.  There is a set up where Town cannot win.  It is called a Jester.  Once the town kills him, the game is over.  I have never seen it played, but I have read of it.  There must me limits on what the Jester can say or do because it seems like it would be too easy to get yourself killed to win.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

tn5421 said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wake
> *
> Unvote
> 
> Vote: TN*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, ok, pile on the wagon without offering any supportive arguments whatsoever, like that isn't practically a scumclaim.
Click to expand...


I already gave my reasons.



Sgt_Gath said:


> Exactly. He went from being waaaaay too quiet, to basically blowing up all over everyone to defend a person who was behaving suspiciously.
> 
> What did he expect everyone to think?


I'm sorry, but the only thing "scummy" here are your explosions of temper and erratic behavior, as far as I can tell.


----------



## Moonglow

Sgt_Gath said:


> tn5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wake
> *
> Unvote
> 
> Vote: TN*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, ok, pile on the wagon without offering any supportive arguments whatsoever, like that isn't practically a scumclaim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already gave my reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. He went from being waaaaay too quiet, to basically blowing up all over everyone to defend a person who was behaving suspiciously.
> 
> What did he expect everyone to think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing "scummy" here are your explosions of temper and erratic behavior, as far as I can tell.
Click to expand...


More than once....but he also states I gave no reason also...of which I have,, more than once,, and Wolfsistah is playing him as a Townie...


----------



## Shaitra

Moonglow said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right, Aye is so clever. The way she played around with that vote was foolish at best and a scummy move. You know what, you guys figure it out. I apparently can't use a good strategy here because you guys don't read all the posts either or listen. I am not set on Aye. I am set on a scummy spot on that wagon to vote for. But that isn't going to work I see and now the likelihood of a NL is greater because no one can pick up on what I was trying to do. I would also be fine with lynching mebelle. She's useless and we need people who are going to play and participate.
> 
> So, vote for who you want and I'll go along as long as it isn't someone I feel is town. Mertex, you can't read either if you still think TN is getting lynched. He'd need 4 more votes and Moonglow and Aye can't vote for him today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, this software is to blame.  I have been reading all the posts and thought I was to the end, because that is how it appeared, and after I posted explanations and such, I come back to the thread and find a bunch of other posts that would have made my posts unnecessary.
> 
> I give up.....I don't know where the hell we are at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reason I thought Aye was clever and think she is Town is because as a Townie myself, she was one that came to my defense against Grandma.  If she had been Scum, she would have jumped on the opportunity to go along with Grandma's lie.  Now I don't know if Grandma was really coming after me because she is Scum or because she had the same strong vibes that I'm Scum that I have that she's Scum.  And, no, I'm not Scum, but I'll have to go back and reread all the posts before I can say who stands out.  But, those that don't participate are not helpful to Town, and if we are going to lynch a Townie, we might as well lynch someone that doesn't help Town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't use your neighborhood QT but I do agree with the last line in your post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many neighborhoods are there?
Click to expand...


I believe there are 5.  4 originally corresponding to the cardinal points of the compass and the one that Cafe created that was named Central something.  I'm in a neighborhood that has East in the title.


----------



## sameech

I can vote for TN or Wolfsister.  Nobody else.  That Wolf went from voting for TN , reconfirming  TN as suspect in the neighborhood QT to using her power to blocking his lynch when just pulling her vote off would have been enough to try to force a wagon on somebody else is just too much anti-towness in one basket.


----------



## Moonglow

Shaitra said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right, Aye is so clever. The way she played around with that vote was foolish at best and a scummy move. You know what, you guys figure it out. I apparently can't use a good strategy here because you guys don't read all the posts either or listen. I am not set on Aye. I am set on a scummy spot on that wagon to vote for. But that isn't going to work I see and now the likelihood of a NL is greater because no one can pick up on what I was trying to do. I would also be fine with lynching mebelle. She's useless and we need people who are going to play and participate.
> 
> So, vote for who you want and I'll go along as long as it isn't someone I feel is town. Mertex, you can't read either if you still think TN is getting lynched. He'd need 4 more votes and Moonglow and Aye can't vote for him today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, this software is to blame.  I have been reading all the posts and thought I was to the end, because that is how it appeared, and after I posted explanations and such, I come back to the thread and find a bunch of other posts that would have made my posts unnecessary.
> 
> I give up.....I don't know where the hell we are at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reason I thought Aye was clever and think she is Town is because as a Townie myself, she was one that came to my defense against Grandma.  If she had been Scum, she would have jumped on the opportunity to go along with Grandma's lie.  Now I don't know if Grandma was really coming after me because she is Scum or because she had the same strong vibes that I'm Scum that I have that she's Scum.  And, no, I'm not Scum, but I'll have to go back and reread all the posts before I can say who stands out.  But, those that don't participate are not helpful to Town, and if we are going to lynch a Townie, we might as well lynch someone that doesn't help Town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't use your neighborhood QT but I do agree with the last line in your post.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many neighborhoods are there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe there are 5.  4 originally corresponding to the cardinal points of the compass and the one that Cafe created that was named Central something.  I'm in a neighborhood that has East in the title.
Click to expand...


East Mafia??


----------



## Moonglow

sameech said:


> I can vote for TN or Wolfsister.  Nobody else.  That Wolf went from voting for TN , reconfirming  TN as suspect in the neighborhood QT to using her power to blocking his lynch when just pulling her vote off would have been enough to try to force a wagon on somebody else is just too much anti-towness in one basket.



Yes, very aggressive in the first of the game ...


----------



## FA_Q2

Mertex said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had MeBelle been more focused Cafe would not have been lynched in just over an hour. She may have made a better final vote in the game as well.
> 
> *vote: MeBelle*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, for once you are making a decision that sounds town to me, can't understand why you were coming after me when people that don't participate seem more apt.  Perhaps you are Town, or, you have just made the wisest post and caused me to re-focus.
> 
> *vote: MeBelle*
Click to expand...

You REPEATEDLY demand that grandma is scum and then go for a policy lynch rather than the scum lynch that you are claiming?  Not only that but you are jumping on the wagon that your so called scum pick is on.

Your actions makes absolutely no sense whatsoever.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I explained so thoroughly why I did what I did what I did Sameech that I can't do it an any more. You are so damn pissed, it's ridiculous. 

Fine, vote me out for doing what I thought was right. My neighborhood is in the North and everyone knows House is in there. I get very strong townie vibes from him. there are 4 of us total. Except for the one Cafe created, there are probably 4 with 4 in each but that's just educated guesswork based on info. so far in the game.

I used my ability. I'm a safe lynch. I really second guessed myself before I made my decision but I still thought it was a good one with sound reasons. Apparently it pissed off at least one person who wants to vote me out for it as anti-town.

Well, I won't vote myself or be dramatic. Nothing I've done has done anything but make noise anyway.

Feel free to lynch. Town to me is Shaitra, Sgt_Gath, TN, Avi, House, Rosie.

Use this info. as you will and don't discount what happened with TN's wagon also.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Moonglow,you've been saying you think I'm scum since the beginning. You can't vote TN so why not me? I don't give a shit if you think I'm scum. I could care less.


----------



## Wolfsister77

sameech said:


> I can vote for TN or Wolfsister.  Nobody else.  That Wolf went from voting for TN , reconfirming  TN as suspect in the neighborhood QT to using her power to blocking his lynch when just pulling her vote off would have been enough to try to force a wagon on somebody else is just too much anti-towness in one basket.



In that case, I could of done that on any wagon. I explained why I used my power the way I did repeatedly. 

But whatever. I'm done talking to you or anyone else about this.


----------



## RosieS

FA_Q2 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had MeBelle been more focused Cafe would not have been lynched in just over an hour. She may have made a better final vote in the game as well.
> 
> *vote: MeBelle*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, for once you are making a decision that sounds town to me, can't understand why you were coming after me when people that don't participate seem more apt.  Perhaps you are Town, or, you have just made the wisest post and caused me to re-focus.
> 
> *vote: MeBelle*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You REPEATEDLY demand that grandma is scum and then go for a policy lynch rather than the scum lynch that you are claiming?  Not only that but you are jumping on the wagon that your so called scum pick is on.
> 
> Your actions makes absolutely no sense whatsoever.
Click to expand...


What I wanna know is where is Cafe screeching that Grandma and Mertex cannot lynch based on what MeBelle did in a prior game?

Or is that crapola reserved solely for me?

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Wolfsister77

sameech said:


> I can vote for TN or Wolfsister.  Nobody else.  That Wolf went from voting for TN , reconfirming  TN as suspect in the neighborhood QT to using her power to blocking his lynch when just pulling her vote off would have been enough to try to force a wagon on somebody else is just too much anti-towness in one basket.



I think it should also be noted that Sameech is big on not being able to use QT's but now wants to and I think it should be noted, he didn't get pissed until I used my ability even though he knew I had it and now wants to vote myself or TN off.

Just take note of this when I'm gone. This seems off.


----------



## FA_Q2

House said:


> According to the rules, we're technically not supposed to be repping posts.
> 
> That probably goes for Like/Agree/Disagree, but @Wake should clarify.


And where is that stated?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wolfsister77 said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can vote for TN or Wolfsister.  Nobody else.  That Wolf went from voting for TN , reconfirming  TN as suspect in the neighborhood QT to using her power to blocking his lynch when just pulling her vote off would have been enough to try to force a wagon on somebody else is just too much anti-towness in one basket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it should also be noted that Sameech is big on not being able to use QT's but now wants to and I think it should be noted, he didn't get pissed until I used my ability even though he knew I had it and now wants to vote myself or TN off.
> 
> Just take note of this when I'm gone. This seems off.
Click to expand...


Like a scum move to lynch two townies. He's pretty adamant about TN and now wants to go for me. Something is wrong here.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can vote for TN or Wolfsister.  Nobody else.  That Wolf went from voting for TN , reconfirming  TN as suspect in the neighborhood QT to using her power to blocking his lynch when just pulling her vote off would have been enough to try to force a wagon on somebody else is just too much anti-towness in one basket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it should also be noted that Sameech is big on not being able to use QT's but now wants to and I think it should be noted, he didn't get pissed until I used my ability even though he knew I had it and now wants to vote myself or TN off.
> 
> Just take note of this when I'm gone. This seems off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like a scum move to lynch two townies. He's pretty adamant about TN and now wants to go for me. Something is wrong here.
Click to expand...



There's nothing wrong with players putting their opinions and thoughts out here. Isn't that what you do? This is a 2-way street - not 1-way. With that being said, how can you be of help to town if you're left in the game?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wolfsister77 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can vote for TN or Wolfsister.  Nobody else.  That Wolf went from voting for TN , reconfirming  TN as suspect in the neighborhood QT to using her power to blocking his lynch when just pulling her vote off would have been enough to try to force a wagon on somebody else is just too much anti-towness in one basket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it should also be noted that Sameech is big on not being able to use QT's but now wants to and I think it should be noted, he didn't get pissed until I used my ability even though he knew I had it and now wants to vote myself or TN off.
> 
> Just take note of this when I'm gone. This seems off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like a scum move to lynch two townies. He's pretty adamant about TN and now wants to go for me. Something is wrong here.
Click to expand...


Never mind, my other neighbor agrees only much nicer so I guess I was wrong and my actions could result in a NL so I fucked up and will never understand this game. 

A PL will be appropriate on me then. I won't object. This is my last post on it. Go for it.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can vote for TN or Wolfsister.  Nobody else.  That Wolf went from voting for TN , reconfirming  TN as suspect in the neighborhood QT to using her power to blocking his lynch when just pulling her vote off would have been enough to try to force a wagon on somebody else is just too much anti-towness in one basket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it should also be noted that Sameech is big on not being able to use QT's but now wants to and I think it should be noted, he didn't get pissed until I used my ability even though he knew I had it and now wants to vote myself or TN off.
> 
> Just take note of this when I'm gone. This seems off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like a scum move to lynch two townies. He's pretty adamant about TN and now wants to go for me. Something is wrong here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There's nothing wrong with players putting their opinions and thoughts out here. Isn't that what you do? This is a 2-way street - not 1-way. With that being said, how can you be of help to town if you're left in the game?
Click to expand...


How can you? How can anyone? I already said I would accept a PL so just do it already.


----------



## Moonglow

@Wake can we have a current count?


----------



## Wolfsister77

I would request a PL on myself for all my anti-town play. I think there's enough agreement that I keep messing up and I can go along with this.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

FA_Q2 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the rules, we're technically not supposed to be repping posts.
> 
> That probably goes for Like/Agree/Disagree, but @Wake should clarify.
> 
> 
> 
> And where is that stated?
Click to expand...


First post of the game, it states:

No Positive/Negative repping.
In previous games, that was directed towards people NOT in the game. I'm not sure if it includes players now.


----------



## Avatar4321

RosieS said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had MeBelle been more focused Cafe would not have been lynched in just over an hour. She may have made a better final vote in the game as well.
> 
> *vote: MeBelle*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, for once you are making a decision that sounds town to me, can't understand why you were coming after me when people that don't participate seem more apt.  Perhaps you are Town, or, you have just made the wisest post and caused me to re-focus.
> 
> *vote: MeBelle*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You REPEATEDLY demand that grandma is scum and then go for a policy lynch rather than the scum lynch that you are claiming?  Not only that but you are jumping on the wagon that your so called scum pick is on.
> 
> Your actions makes absolutely no sense whatsoever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I wanna know is where is Cafe screeching that Grandma and Mertex cannot lynch based on what MeBelle did in a prior game?
> 
> Or is that crapola reserved solely for me?
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


She is going to be away for a bit.


----------



## Moonglow

Which she??


----------



## Avatar4321

@Wake

I'd like to have a vote count as well. I'd like to know where we sit after everything from last night. We are in danger of a no lynch, and I'd like to see that avoided. But until we know where we are, it's hard to figure out what it will take to avoid that.


----------



## Avatar4321

Moonglow said:


> Which she??



Cafe


----------



## Mertex

House said:


> Her ability won't affect you the way you think.
> 
> Sure you don't have another name to toss in the ring?




If you don't quote the person you are addressing, it is very difficult to tell who you are talking about.  Your post posted below tn's post and he is talking about Moonglow, and you're talking about a "she" and her ability not affecting someone and it doesn't make any sense since we don't know who you are talking to.

I read every post and try to make sense of them.


----------



## Mertex

FA_Q2 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had MeBelle been more focused Cafe would not have been lynched in just over an hour. She may have made a better final vote in the game as well.
> 
> *vote: MeBelle*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, for once you are making a decision that sounds town to me, can't understand why you were coming after me when people that don't participate seem more apt.  Perhaps you are Town, or, you have just made the wisest post and caused me to re-focus.
> 
> *vote: MeBelle*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You REPEATEDLY demand that grandma is scum and then go for a policy lynch rather than the scum lynch that you are claiming?  Not only that but you are jumping on the wagon that your so called scum pick is on.
> 
> Your actions makes absolutely no sense whatsoever.
Click to expand...


She has been high on my Scum list, but since most don't think so, maybe I'm wrong.  I'm not arrogant to not admit that I may be wrong.  Why are you so quick to defend MeBelle?  Is she Scum with you and you are trying to defend her non-play that has gotten her a pass in prior games.

You're beginning to sound more and more like Scum yourself.  Perhaps you and MeBelle are one of the Scum Teams?  Your actions make real Scum sense.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> I would request a PL on myself for all my anti-town play. I think there's enough agreement that I keep messing up and I can go along with this.



And if you're town, why would you request to be lynched, when we need to look for and lynch scum? What makes you a better candidate over tn?


----------



## Shaitra

In normal circumstances I'd be one of the first to yell that we need to lynch someone on day 1 to get the info on the flip.  But this game is different.  With 2 scum teams we have the potential to lose 2 townies every night.  Day 1 lynches almost always get a townsperson.  So we could be looking at 3 dead townies for day 2.

If we were more consolidated on a lynch candidate, I wouldn't bring this up.  But this first day has been pretty crazy and I don't see any real obvious scum at this point.  I think it would be better to no lynch and see what the night brings.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I have asked for a PL and mentioned it to Wake. This game is not for me. I won't be signing up again. Good luck guys.

I will


AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would request a PL on myself for all my anti-town play. I think there's enough agreement that I keep messing up and I can go along with this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you're town, why would you request to be lynched, when we need to look for and lynch scum? What makes you a better candidate over tn?
Click to expand...


Because I messed up and it was explained to me why. I don't see much benefit to keeping me in the game. I should go. And does nobody read around here why TN is a horrible candidate? I have mentioned it to Wake as well that this game is just not for me. I should not keep signing up. I'm not the right personality type for it.

I will even be willing to vote myself if needed to help with a NL. This is not drama but honesty.


----------



## Moonglow

Mertex said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had MeBelle been more focused Cafe would not have been lynched in just over an hour. She may have made a better final vote in the game as well.
> 
> *vote: MeBelle*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, for once you are making a decision that sounds town to me, can't understand why you were coming after me when people that don't participate seem more apt.  Perhaps you are Town, or, you have just made the wisest post and caused me to re-focus.
> 
> *vote: MeBelle*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You REPEATEDLY demand that grandma is scum and then go for a policy lynch rather than the scum lynch that you are claiming?  Not only that but you are jumping on the wagon that your so called scum pick is on.
> 
> Your actions makes absolutely no sense whatsoever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She has been high on my Scum list, but since most don't think so, maybe I'm wrong.  I'm not arrogant to not admit that I may be wrong.  Why are you so quick to defend MeBelle?  Is she Scum with you and you are trying to defend her non-play that has gotten her a pass in prior games.
> 
> You're beginning to sound more and more like Scum yourself.  Perhaps you and MeBelle are one of the Scum Teams?  Your actions make real Scum sense.
Click to expand...


No, they are not scum as I can tell you for sure...


----------



## Wolfsister77

*Unvote*


----------



## Wake

*Online now.

Reading through.*


----------



## Moonglow

k


----------



## RosieS

Wolfie - perhaps get replaced out if you really must quit?

Regards from Rosie


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Moonglow said:


> No, they are not scum as I can tell you for sure...



'THEY' who?


----------



## Moonglow

Wake is better than the parents on_ A Party of Five._..


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> * - Blockade
> 
> TN5421
> 
> Moonglow, AyeCan'tSeeYou
> *



I agree with Aye, but I don't think Moonglow is Town.  After Wake revealed that Scum


Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right, Aye is so clever. The way she played around with that vote was foolish at best and a scummy move. You know what, you guys figure it out. I apparently can't use a good strategy here because you guys don't read all the posts either or listen. I am not set on Aye. I am set on a scummy spot on that wagon to vote for. But that isn't going to work I see and now the likelihood of a NL is greater because no one can pick up on what I was trying to do. I would also be fine with lynching mebelle. She's useless and we need people who are going to play and participate.
> 
> So, vote for who you want and I'll go along as long as it isn't someone I feel is town. Mertex, you can't read either if you still think TN is getting lynched. He'd need 4 more votes and Moonglow and Aye can't vote for him today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, this software is to blame.  I have been reading all the posts and thought I was to the end, because that is how it appeared, and after I posted explanations and such, I come back to the thread and find a bunch of other posts that would have made my posts unnecessary.
> 
> I give up.....I don't know where the hell we are at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reason I thought Aye was clever and think she is Town is because as a Townie myself, she was one that came to my defense against Grandma.  If she had been Scum, she would have jumped on the opportunity to go along with Grandma's lie.  Now I don't know if Grandma was really coming after me because she is Scum or because she had the same strong vibes that I'm Scum that I have that she's Scum.  And, no, I'm not Scum, but I'll have to go back and reread all the posts before I can say who stands out.  But, those that don't participate are not helpful to Town, and if we are going to lynch a Townie, we might as well lynch someone that doesn't help Town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I can't use your neighborhood QT but I do agree with the last line in your post.*
Click to expand...


Well think of it this way.  They could have agreed with Grandma if they were  both Scum and I would have been lynched because that would have been way too much against me.  

Either way, it looks to me they were speaking the truth.  But now, it's possible that Grandma misread my not being on the QT when she was as me being scum.  I was really busy and just had a few minutes here and there to post, and coming into the thread takes a lot of time because there are a lot of posts to read.
I never trusted the QT anyway, and I didn't want to lie when they were questioning me, and I didn't.


----------



## Wake

*Absorbing things.

Need time to process.

VC incoming.*


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> I have asked for a PL and mentioned it to Wake. This game is not for me. I won't be signing up again. Good luck guys.
> 
> I will
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would request a PL on myself for all my anti-town play. I think there's enough agreement that I keep messing up and I can go along with this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you're town, why would you request to be lynched, when we need to look for and lynch scum? What makes you a better candidate over tn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because I messed up and it was explained to me why. I don't see much benefit to keeping me in the game. I should go. And does nobody read around here why TN is a horrible candidate? I have mentioned it to Wake as well that this game is just not for me. I should not keep signing up. I'm not the right personality type for it.
> 
> I will even be willing to vote myself if needed to help with a NL. This is not drama but honesty.
Click to expand...


Look at the game in another way if it gets to be too much. Instead of looking at reasons why someone 'must' be scum, look at why they are town. Every player says/does things that could be seem as 'scummy' by all, which is what we almost always read about in here. Flip it around and look for the opposite. Use that to narrow the field.


----------



## Avatar4321

Been rereading the vote changes last night. I am a bit confused by House's change in vote.

In post 1351, House says he is voting for TN because the whole TN/Mertex situation and he thinks TN is scum. By 1375, he unvotes. I don't really see anything between those posts that helps me understand why.

I would like a little more info on what changed between those to posts. House?


----------



## Moonglow

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, they are not scum as I can tell you for sure...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'THEY' who?
Click to expand...

FA


----------



## Moonglow

Let us also vote out non players also instead of active juans...


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Moonglow said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, they are not scum as I can tell you for sure...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'THEY' who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FA
Click to expand...


And you say 'for sure'. How do you know that as a fact?


----------



## Mertex

This damn software.  I started to answer a post and then changed my mind....I erased it, and when I posted my response to Wolf, part of my first comment to another post came out...WTF! 

Since we can't edit, I cannot take it off and it doesn't make sense, so just disregard my statement in my previous post:


*"I agree with Aye, but I don't think Moonglow is Town. After Wake revealed that Scum" *

because not having the rest of it might confuse you.  I had erased it because I had misunderstood what Wolf said, and what I was going to say didn't apply.

Everyone be careful when you post that you do a preview and only that which you want on that post is on that post.


----------



## Mertex

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to figure out if using these agree's are good in this set up up or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the rules, we're technically not supposed to be repping posts.
> 
> That probably goes for Like/Agree/Disagree, but @Wake should clarify.
Click to expand...



No, he said *he* (Wake) could not be "liking" posts.  There was nothing in the rules about us liking or disliking posts.


----------



## Wolfsister77

RosieS said:


> Wolfie - perhaps get replaced out if you really must quit?
> 
> Regards from Rosie



I will talk to Wake about this. I will not do anything to hurt the game. I suggest keeping the game on course.


----------



## ScarletRage

*Would anyone be opposed if my sister joined this game as a replacement? It appears we need a few.*

Back to game. I was in a minor fender bender. I am ok. Posting should not decline, be patient with me please today.

I don't like lurker lynches day 1. However, I would like a volunteer with an unused ability they hate to claim they hate their ability. I can swap them with the lynchee if the lynchee has not usef their power.


----------



## House

FA_Q2 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the rules, we're technically not supposed to be repping posts.
> 
> That probably goes for Like/Agree/Disagree, but @Wake should clarify.
> 
> 
> 
> And where is that stated?
Click to expand...


Have you read the OP?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

ScarletRage said:


> *Would anyone be opposed if my sister joined this game as a replacement? It appears we need a few.*
> 
> Back to game. I was in a minor fender bender. I am ok. Posting should not decline, be patient with me please today.
> 
> I don't like lurker lynches day 1. However, I would like a volunteer with an unused ability they hate to claim they hate their ability. I can swap them with the lynchee if the lynchee has not usef their power.



Glad you're ok!


----------



## House

Avatar4321 said:


> Been rereading the vote changes last night. I am a bit confused by House's change in vote.
> 
> In post 1351, House says he is voting for TN because the whole TN/Mertex situation and he thinks TN is scum. By 1375, he unvotes. I don't really see anything between those posts that helps me understand why.
> 
> I would like a little more info on what changed between those to posts. House?



Clarification between PR's and Abilities changed my mind, as I posted on my unvote.  I don't see how I could have explained it clearer.


----------



## Mertex

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to the rules, we're technically not supposed to be repping posts.
> 
> That probably goes for Like/Agree/Disagree, but @Wake should clarify.
> 
> 
> 
> And where is that stated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First post of the game, it states:
> 
> No Positive/Negative repping.
> In previous games, that was directed towards people NOT in the game. I'm not sure if it includes players now.
Click to expand...


It's confusing...because under "Behavior" in the Game Timeline it says

*I can't "like" any post in an ongoing game.
*​If it was intended to everyone, shouldn't he have said "noone"?

We don't have rep anymore, so that isn't even current.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> *Would anyone be opposed if my sister joined this game as a replacement? It appears we need a few.*
> 
> Back to game. I was in a minor fender bender. I am ok. Posting should not decline, be patient with me please today.
> 
> I don't like lurker lynches day 1. However, I would like a volunteer with an unused ability they hate to claim they hate their ability. I can swap them with the lynchee if the lynchee has not usef their power.



Glad you are o.k. I will talk to Wake. Maybe he will extend the deadline. My vote is in unvote status.


----------



## Wake

*
Vote Count 1.11*​
*tn5421 (4): *_Sameech, FA_Q2, Sgt_Gath, ScarletRage_
*MeBelle60 (3): *_Avatar4321, Grandma, Mertex _
*Grandma (1):*_ tn5421_
*Shaitra (1):* _RosieS
_
*Not Voting (7): *_MeBelle60, Shaitra, CafeAuLait, House, Wolfsister77, Moonglow, AyeCantSeeYou_

*With 16 alive, it takes 9 to lynch!
Deadline is 8/26/14, @1pm central.
*


Spoiler: Activated Abilities



*[CafeAuLait] - Neighborize!*
_Select five other players. You and them will now be Neighbors, and have your very own Neighborhood. This effect lasts until the end of the game. This ability cannot be activated if less than six players are alive._

*[Mertex] - Nimble Fingers*
_Select one player and steal his or her "
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" ability. You may not target a player who has already used an "
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" ability. You may only activate this ability during Day 1 or 2._

*[Grandma] - Invulnerability*
Shield yourself from all kill attempts the following Night. This ability may only be used during Day 1.

*[House] - Revelation!*
Target two players. The Mod publicly reveals their "" abilities for all to see.

*[Shaitra] - Human Shield*
Gain "1-Shot Meat Shield" status. You may guard one player during the Night, and if he or she would die, you will die instead.

*[tn5421] - Elementalism*
Select one player, and select either "Ice" or "Fire." That player will be protected from being killed by a Mafia team of that element the following Night. May only be activated during Day 1 or Day 2.

*[Sgt_Gath] - Jailer's Keys*
Select and give one player "1-Shot Jailkeeper" status. This means your target can jail one person once during the Night. A person that is jailed cannot be killed during that Night, but he or she also isn't able to use any abilities.

*[RosieS] - Double Trouble*
Target and give one player another chance to use his or her "" ability again. Cannot be used on players who haven't used an "" ability. May only be activated during Day 1 or 2.

*[FA_Q2] - Recycle*
Take one "" ability that has already been activated, and activate it as your own. You may only use this effect during Days 1 or 2.

*[Wolfsister77] - Blockade*
Select one player with two or more votes on his or her wagon. Remove two of those votes, and the players who had cast those two votes may not vote for that player again during this Day. This ability may only be activated during Day 1 or 2.



*1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5 | 1.6 | 1.7 | 1.8 | 1.9*​


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> I would request a PL on myself for all my anti-town play. I think there's enough agreement that I keep messing up and I can go along with this.




Everyone of us has messed up at one time or another.  By stealing an ability I became a target.  If I had not stolen it and it had been revealed that I didn't I'm sure that would have appeared as Scum to some, especially to Scum.

Some have made it personal and have hurt feelings.  I have apologized for my behavior, but it seems like others are able to get away with it, all in the context of the game.  So, don't sacrifice yourself.  If you are Town, keep working to find Scum.  If you are Scum, well, I rather find you out than you give yourself up.  That's my town win condition.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

@Wake 
I thought Wolf blocked me and Moon from voting for TN on Day 1. You still show Moon as voting for him.


----------



## Wake

*I am completely fine with "Liking/Agreeing/Disagreeing" posts. Positive/negative repping no longer exists. No harm no foul.

If four or more players voice wanting the deadline extended by 4 days, it will happen.*


----------



## House

Mertex said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to figure out if using these agree's are good in this set up up or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the rules, we're technically not supposed to be repping posts.
> 
> That probably goes for Like/Agree/Disagree, but @Wake should clarify.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, he said *he* (Wake) could not be "liking" posts.  There was nothing in the rules about us liking or disliking posts.
Click to expand...


Word?



Wake said:


> _General Rules_
> 
> Zone 1 USMB rules are in effect.
> Don't quote PMs or hidden links. Paraphrasing's fine.
> Don't PM players about the game. That's cheating.
> No invisible text allowed.
> Don't edit/delete posts.
> No accusing players of cheating openly. PM the Mod instead.
> Pretending to break a rule is considered rulebreaking.
> Play to your win condition (play to win.)
> Modkilled players' alignments change to Neutral; they don't win.
> I reserve the right to change the rules at any time; notification will be given.
> You get three chances to not break my rules. Burn them and get modkilled.
> Using Ignore Function is forbidden.
> *No Positive/Negative repping.*
> Scum win when their numbers equal or exceed that of the Town's.


----------



## Moonglow

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, they are not scum as I can tell you for sure...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'THEY' who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you say 'for sure'. How do you know that as a fact?
Click to expand...




AyeCantSeeYou said:


> @Wake
> I thought Wolf blocked me and Moon from voting for TN on Day 1. You still show Moon as voting for him.


----------



## House

Wake said:


> *I am completely fine with "Liking/Agreeing/Disagreeing" posts. No harm no foul.
> 
> If four or more players voice wanting the deadline extended by 4 days, it will happen.*



@Wake 

Request extension for the new folks to acclimate.


----------



## Avatar4321

@Wake the TN wagon should not be so big. Wolf used her blockade ability


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> *I am completely fine with "Liking/Agreeing/Disagreeing" posts. No harm no foul.
> 
> If four or more players voice wanting the deadline extended by 4 days, it will happen.*



Yes!!


----------



## Avatar4321

at this point I would like the extension


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would request a PL on myself for all my anti-town play. I think there's enough agreement that I keep messing up and I can go along with this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone of us has messed up at one time or another.  By stealing an ability I became a target.  If I had not stolen it and it had been revealed that I didn't I'm sure that would have appeared as Scum to some, especially to Scum.
> 
> Some have made it personal and have hurt feelings.  I have apologized for my behavior, but it seems like others are able to get away with it, all in the context of the game.  So, don't sacrifice yourself.  If you are Town, keep working to find Scum.  If you are Scum, well, I rather find you out than you give yourself up.  That's my town win condition.
Click to expand...


The lack of sleep is getting to me. You are right and thank you.


----------



## Wake

Moonglow and AyeCantSeeYou may not vote for tn5421 today.



Spoiler: Blockade



*[Wolfsister77] - Blockade*
Select one player with two or more votes on his or her wagon. Remove two of those votes, and the players who had cast those two votes may not vote for that player again during this Day. This ability may only be activated during Day 1 or 2.





Wolfsister77 said:


> * - Blockade
> 
> TN5421
> 
> Moonglow, AyeCan'tSeeYou*


----------



## House

We have 3/4 votes for an extension.

Speak up, peoples.


----------



## Wake

*Wolfie, please don't replace out.

I underestimated how explosive this game would be (it's a template for a 32-player themed game with 3 special abilities per player). The forum update, which has been like bicycling through a boggy swamp route, has not helped. Subsequent Days should become much easier with PoE and the number of abilities tapering off.

*Underestimated, not overestimated. Can't brain today, it seems.*


----------



## Mertex

Moonglow said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had MeBelle been more focused Cafe would not have been lynched in just over an hour. She may have made a better final vote in the game as well.
> 
> *vote: MeBelle*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, for once you are making a decision that sounds town to me, can't understand why you were coming after me when people that don't participate seem more apt.  Perhaps you are Town, or, you have just made the wisest post and caused me to re-focus.
> 
> *vote: MeBelle*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You REPEATEDLY demand that grandma is scum and then go for a policy lynch rather than the scum lynch that you are claiming?  Not only that but you are jumping on the wagon that your so called scum pick is on.
> 
> Your actions makes absolutely no sense whatsoever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She has been high on my Scum list, but since most don't think so, maybe I'm wrong.  I'm not arrogant to not admit that I may be wrong.  Why are you so quick to defend MeBelle?  Is she Scum with you and you are trying to defend her non-play that has gotten her a pass in prior games.
> 
> You're beginning to sound more and more like Scum yourself.  Perhaps you and MeBelle are one of the Scum Teams?  Your actions make real Scum sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they are not scum as I can tell you for sure...
Click to expand...


The only way a anyone can tell whether or not another person/s are not Scum is if they are Scum themselves.  But since we have two Mafia teams, you would only be able to identify one other person as Scum, and that would be the one working with you.  How else would you know who the other Mafia team is?


----------



## House

Wake said:


> *Wolfie, please don't replace out.
> 
> I overestimated how explosive this game would be (it's a template for a 32-player themed game with 3 special abilities per player). The forum update, which has been like bicycling through a boggy swamp route, has not helped. Subsequent Days should become much easier with PoE and the number of abilities tapering off.*



The usage of abilities is what really got the ball rolling on scumhunting.

Everything outside of abilities has been WIFOM allegations.


----------



## Mertex

House said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to figure out if using these agree's are good in this set up up or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the rules, we're technically not supposed to be repping posts.
> 
> That probably goes for Like/Agree/Disagree, but @Wake should clarify.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, he said *he* (Wake) could not be "liking" posts.  There was nothing in the rules about us liking or disliking posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Word?
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> _General Rules_
> 
> Zone 1 USMB rules are in effect.
> Don't quote PMs or hidden links. Paraphrasing's fine.
> Don't PM players about the game. That's cheating.
> No invisible text allowed.
> Don't edit/delete posts.
> No accusing players of cheating openly. PM the Mod instead.
> Pretending to break a rule is considered rulebreaking.
> Play to your win condition (play to win.)
> Modkilled players' alignments change to Neutral; they don't win.
> I reserve the right to change the rules at any time; notification will be given.
> You get three chances to not break my rules. Burn them and get modkilled.
> Using Ignore Function is forbidden.
> *No Positive/Negative repping.*
> Scum win when their numbers equal or exceed that of the Town's.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



We don't even have the Rep system anymore.  There is no way that you can pos rep or neg rep anyone unless you were able to keep the old software.


----------



## House

Mertex said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to figure out if using these agree's are good in this set up up or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the rules, we're technically not supposed to be repping posts.
> 
> That probably goes for Like/Agree/Disagree, but @Wake should clarify.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, he said *he* (Wake) could not be "liking" posts.  There was nothing in the rules about us liking or disliking posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Word?
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> _General Rules_
> 
> Zone 1 USMB rules are in effect.
> Don't quote PMs or hidden links. Paraphrasing's fine.
> Don't PM players about the game. That's cheating.
> No invisible text allowed.
> Don't edit/delete posts.
> No accusing players of cheating openly. PM the Mod instead.
> Pretending to break a rule is considered rulebreaking.
> Play to your win condition (play to win.)
> Modkilled players' alignments change to Neutral; they don't win.
> I reserve the right to change the rules at any time; notification will be given.
> You get three chances to not break my rules. Burn them and get modkilled.
> Using Ignore Function is forbidden.
> *No Positive/Negative repping.*
> Scum win when their numbers equal or exceed that of the Town's.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We don't even have the Rep system anymore.  There is no way that you can pos rep or neg rep anyone unless you were able to keep the old software.
Click to expand...


Since we're going to keep talking about a question Wake already settled, okay fine...

Like/Agree/Disagree is basically rebranded rep that more directly affects each individual post than the member directly (although that member still benefits from positive value ratings, for the e-peen addicts).

If repping a player (on vB or other software) somehow provides an unfair advantage, I didn't see why the new rep system would not have a similar effect.

All of this hooha is moot however, as his highness has ruled.


----------



## Avatar4321

so have you caught up yet mebelle?


----------



## Moonglow

House said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to figure out if using these agree's are good in this set up up or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the rules, we're technically not supposed to be repping posts.
> 
> That probably goes for Like/Agree/Disagree, but @Wake should clarify.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, he said *he* (Wake) could not be "liking" posts.  There was nothing in the rules about us liking or disliking posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Word?
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> _General Rules_
> 
> Zone 1 USMB rules are in effect.
> Don't quote PMs or hidden links. Paraphrasing's fine.
> Don't PM players about the game. That's cheating.
> No invisible text allowed.
> Don't edit/delete posts.
> No accusing players of cheating openly. PM the Mod instead.
> Pretending to break a rule is considered rulebreaking.
> Play to your win condition (play to win.)
> Modkilled players' alignments change to Neutral; they don't win.
> I reserve the right to change the rules at any time; notification will be given.
> You get three chances to not break my rules. Burn them and get modkilled.
> Using Ignore Function is forbidden.
> *No Positive/Negative repping.*
> Scum win when their numbers equal or exceed that of the Town's.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We don't even have the Rep system anymore.  There is no way that you can pos rep or neg rep anyone unless you were able to keep the old software.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since we're going to keep talking about a question Wake already settled, okay fine...
> 
> Like/Agree/Disagree is basically rebranded rep that more directly affects each individual post than the member directly (although that member still benefits from positive value ratings, for the e-peen addicts).
> 
> If repping a player (on vB or other software) somehow provides an unfair advantage, I didn't see why the new rep system would not have a similar effect.
> 
> All of this hooha is moot however, as his highness has ruled.
Click to expand...


Did you want people to rep you??


----------



## Mertex

@Wake  I would be okay with an extension.


----------



## Wake

*The earlier version of pos/neg repping was disallowed because hidden messages could be passed along by players within the current game.*


----------



## Avatar4321

House said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to figure out if using these agree's are good in this set up up or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the rules, we're technically not supposed to be repping posts.
> 
> That probably goes for Like/Agree/Disagree, but @Wake should clarify.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, he said *he* (Wake) could not be "liking" posts.  There was nothing in the rules about us liking or disliking posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Word?
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> _General Rules_
> 
> Zone 1 USMB rules are in effect.
> Don't quote PMs or hidden links. Paraphrasing's fine.
> Don't PM players about the game. That's cheating.
> No invisible text allowed.
> Don't edit/delete posts.
> No accusing players of cheating openly. PM the Mod instead.
> Pretending to break a rule is considered rulebreaking.
> Play to your win condition (play to win.)
> Modkilled players' alignments change to Neutral; they don't win.
> I reserve the right to change the rules at any time; notification will be given.
> You get three chances to not break my rules. Burn them and get modkilled.
> Using Ignore Function is forbidden.
> *No Positive/Negative repping.*
> Scum win when their numbers equal or exceed that of the Town's.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We don't even have the Rep system anymore.  There is no way that you can pos rep or neg rep anyone unless you were able to keep the old software.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since we're going to keep talking about a question Wake already settled, okay fine...
> 
> Like/Agree/Disagree is basically rebranded rep that more directly affects each individual post than the member directly (although that member still benefits from positive value ratings, for the e-peen addicts).
> 
> If repping a player (on vB or other software) somehow provides an unfair advantage, I didn't see why the new rep system would not have a similar effect.
> 
> All of this hooha is moot however, as his highness has ruled.
Click to expand...

 
not true. I haven't said a thing about it


----------



## Wake

*If that makes four, then deadline is extended to 8/30/14 @1pm central time.

So sit down, grab a chilly mojito, and take a break for once.*


----------



## Mertex

House said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to figure out if using these agree's are good in this set up up or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the rules, we're technically not supposed to be repping posts.
> 
> That probably goes for Like/Agree/Disagree, but @Wake should clarify.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, he said *he* (Wake) could not be "liking" posts.  There was nothing in the rules about us liking or disliking posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Word?
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> _General Rules_
> 
> Zone 1 USMB rules are in effect.
> Don't quote PMs or hidden links. Paraphrasing's fine.
> Don't PM players about the game. That's cheating.
> No invisible text allowed.
> Don't edit/delete posts.
> No accusing players of cheating openly. PM the Mod instead.
> Pretending to break a rule is considered rulebreaking.
> Play to your win condition (play to win.)
> Modkilled players' alignments change to Neutral; they don't win.
> I reserve the right to change the rules at any time; notification will be given.
> You get three chances to not break my rules. Burn them and get modkilled.
> Using Ignore Function is forbidden.
> *No Positive/Negative repping.*
> Scum win when their numbers equal or exceed that of the Town's.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We don't even have the Rep system anymore.  There is no way that you can pos rep or neg rep anyone unless you were able to keep the old software.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since we're going to keep talking about a question Wake already settled, okay fine...
> 
> Like/Agree/Disagree is basically rebranded rep that more directly affects each individual post than the member directly (although that member still benefits from positive value ratings, for the e-peen addicts).
> 
> If repping a player (on vB or other software) somehow provides an unfair advantage, I didn't see why the new rep system would not have a similar effect.
> 
> All of this hooha is moot however, as his highness has ruled.
Click to expand...


Pos rep and neg were different in that neg rep would deduct from your positive rep and could also affect the players sense of play.  There was competition involved in the whole repping system, why the system was finally scrapped.  Liking and disliking a post doesn't have the same effect....unless later some members (like they did with rep) start using it to bully others, but I hardly think they will.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> *Wolfie, please don't replace out.
> 
> I underestimated how explosive this game would be (it's a template for a 32-player themed game with 3 special abilities per player). The forum update, which has been like bicycling through a boggy swamp route, has not helped. Subsequent Days should become much easier with PoE and the number of abilities tapering off.
> 
> *Underestimated, not overestimated. Can't brain today, it seems.*



OK, I'll play but consider force-replacing mebelle with SR's sister please. 

@Wake


----------



## Mertex

Mertex said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to figure out if using these agree's are good in this set up up or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the rules, we're technically not supposed to be repping posts.
> 
> That probably goes for Like/Agree/Disagree, but @Wake should clarify.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, he said *he* (Wake) could not be "liking" posts.  There was nothing in the rules about us liking or disliking posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Word?
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> _General Rules_
> 
> Zone 1 USMB rules are in effect.
> Don't quote PMs or hidden links. Paraphrasing's fine.
> Don't PM players about the game. That's cheating.
> No invisible text allowed.
> Don't edit/delete posts.
> No accusing players of cheating openly. PM the Mod instead.
> Pretending to break a rule is considered rulebreaking.
> Play to your win condition (play to win.)
> Modkilled players' alignments change to Neutral; they don't win.
> I reserve the right to change the rules at any time; notification will be given.
> You get three chances to not break my rules. Burn them and get modkilled.
> Using Ignore Function is forbidden.
> *No Positive/Negative repping.*
> Scum win when their numbers equal or exceed that of the Town's.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We don't even have the Rep system anymore.  There is no way that you can pos rep or neg rep anyone unless you were able to keep the old software.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since we're going to keep talking about a question Wake already settled, okay fine...
> 
> Like/Agree/Disagree is basically rebranded rep that more directly affects each individual post than the member directly (although that member still benefits from positive value ratings, for the e-peen addicts).
> 
> If repping a player (on vB or other software) somehow provides an unfair advantage, I didn't see why the new rep system would not have a similar effect.
> 
> All of this hooha is moot however, as his highness has ruled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pos rep and neg were different in that neg rep would deduct from your positive rep and could also affect the players sense of play.  There was competition involved in the whole repping system, why the system was finally scrapped.  Liking and disliking a post doesn't have the same effect....unless later some members (like they did with rep) start using it to bully others, but I hardly think they will.
Click to expand...



The reason Wake gave makes way more sense.


----------



## Moonglow

Are we allowed to discuss unique abilities?


----------



## House

Moonglow said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to figure out if using these agree's are good in this set up up or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to the rules, we're technically not supposed to be repping posts.
> 
> That probably goes for Like/Agree/Disagree, but @Wake should clarify.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, he said *he* (Wake) could not be "liking" posts.  There was nothing in the rules about us liking or disliking posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Word?
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> _General Rules_
> 
> Zone 1 USMB rules are in effect.
> Don't quote PMs or hidden links. Paraphrasing's fine.
> Don't PM players about the game. That's cheating.
> No invisible text allowed.
> Don't edit/delete posts.
> No accusing players of cheating openly. PM the Mod instead.
> Pretending to break a rule is considered rulebreaking.
> Play to your win condition (play to win.)
> Modkilled players' alignments change to Neutral; they don't win.
> I reserve the right to change the rules at any time; notification will be given.
> You get three chances to not break my rules. Burn them and get modkilled.
> Using Ignore Function is forbidden.
> *No Positive/Negative repping.*
> Scum win when their numbers equal or exceed that of the Town's.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We don't even have the Rep system anymore.  There is no way that you can pos rep or neg rep anyone unless you were able to keep the old software.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since we're going to keep talking about a question Wake already settled, okay fine...
> 
> Like/Agree/Disagree is basically rebranded rep that more directly affects each individual post than the member directly (although that member still benefits from positive value ratings, for the e-peen addicts).
> 
> If repping a player (on vB or other software) somehow provides an unfair advantage, I didn't see why the new rep system would not have a similar effect.
> 
> All of this hooha is moot however, as his highness has ruled.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you want people to rep you??
Click to expand...


No,but it'd be nice if they'd follow the posts in the thread so they wouldn't have to ask such questions.


----------



## Wake

*Under these extraordinary circumstances:

If players wish, 8 votes may be cast to force-replace MeBelle60 while ending the Day.

The option is on the table for Day 1. It does not have to be taken. It is up to you all.*


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> *Under these extraordinary circumstances:
> 
> If players wish, 8 votes may be cast to force-replace MeBelle60 while ending the Day.
> 
> The option is on the table for Day 1. It does not have to be taken. It is up to you all.*



Does this mean, she's replaced and the day ends with a NL then?


----------



## House

Wake said:


> *The earlier version of pos/neg repping was disallowed because hidden messages could be passed along by players within the current game.*



Fair point, but on the flippy flop, it didn't show that a member repped that post, so the only way you'd catch those particular rule breakers is if the rep recipient outed them.

So anyway... who's next on the merry go round of "to lynch or not to lynch"?


----------



## Wake

Wolfsister77 said:


> Does this mean, she's replaced and the day ends with a NL then?



*Yes, if those votes happen.*


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Under these extraordinary circumstances:
> 
> If players wish, 8 votes may be cast to force-replace MeBelle60 while ending the Day.
> 
> The option is on the table for Day 1. It does not have to be taken. It is up to you all.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does this mean, she's replaced and the day ends with a NL then?
Click to expand...


Sounds like a net benefit.  Day 1 ends in a NL, but we would start Day 2 with a player that actually posts.  

Although I would request making the replacement immune to NK for Day 1 since she'd be a sitting duck because both scum teams would know without a doubt that she's not protected... or am I misreading how replacements work?


----------



## Moonglow

mojito time...kick off the shoes.....can you smell my feet ??


----------



## Wake

*Also, for your convenience, those potential votes for a replacement will be pseudo-votes. Simply include "Replace: MeBelle60" in one of your posts, if you wish. *


----------



## Moonglow

Wake said:


> *Also, for your convenience, those potential votes for a replacement will be pseudo-votes. Simply include "Replace: MeBelle60" in one of your posts, if you wish. *



Are we allowed to discuss the unique ability amongst posters?


----------



## House

Wake said:


> *Also, for your convenience, those potential votes for a replacement will be pseudo-votes. Simply include "Replace: MeBelle60" in one of your posts, if you wish. *



Would the replacement be immune to NK, or would any protection MeBelle60 MIGHT have had transfer over to the replacement?

I'd hate to vote in a replacement that is a defacto easy target just to have them killed before they can play.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> *Also, for your convenience, those potential votes for a replacement will be pseudo-votes. Simply include "Replace: MeBelle60" in one of your posts, if you wish. *



I will go along with the consensus on this. I will wait for others to give input.


----------



## Wake

*Please clarify what you're meaning, Moonglow.

If MeBelle60's slot has any protections, they will transfer. Granted NK immunity would be unfair.*


----------



## House

Wake said:


> *Please clarify what you're meaning, Moonglow.
> 
> If MeBelle60's slot has any protections, they will transfer. Granted NK immunity would be unfair.*



Fair enough!

*Replace: MeBelle60*


----------



## Moonglow

tough decision




Wake said:


> *Please clarify what you're meaning, Moonglow.
> 
> If MeBelle60's slot has any protections, they will transfer. Granted NK immunity would be unfair.*


----------



## House

Moonglow said:


> tough decision



The way I see it, we're chasing our tail on accusations and rebuttals,so today seems doomed to a NL regardless.

At least replacing out a lurker will provide some sort of benefit on a day that is otherwise a huge wash.


----------



## Wake

*You may paraphrase everything, including the effect text of your ability. I am fine with the exact name being posted in-thread (should have mentioned this earlier). Whatever you do, do not quote and post your role pm. If you're meaning to discuss your ability in-thread before activating it, you may, so long as you aren't quoting the effect text word-for-word.*





Moonglow said:


> tough decision


----------



## Moonglow

Wake said:


> *You may paraphrase everything, including the effect text of your ability. I am fine with the exact name being posted in-thread (should have mentioned this earlier). Whatever you do, do not quote and post your role pm. If you're meaning to discuss your ability in-thread before activating it, you may, so long as you aren't quoting the effect text word-for-word.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> tough decision
Click to expand...

ok


----------



## Avatar4321

@Wake I'd like more clarification for this replacement. Is this replacement instead of a vote? Or can we vote and replace as well?


----------



## Wake

*The option on the table allows for eight players to force-replace MeBelle60 Day 1 at the cost of a No-Lynch. 

*(Day 1, not today! You've got a little over four days. )*


----------



## Avatar4321

So either vote to lynch someone or vote to replace mebelle.


----------



## Moonglow

No, the deadline for Day 1 was moved to the 30th at 1pm CST. To lynch..


----------



## House

Avatar4321 said:


> So either vote to lynch someone or vote to replace mebelle.



Not so cut and dry, then.

@Wake *Unreplace *(still considering)


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> So either vote to lynch someone or vote to replace mebelle.



This is the choice. A 4 day extension to lynch someone. Or a force replace of mebelle who is doing nothing and it ends in a NL but a contributing player.

I will go along with the consensus as long as I feel like it is for town's benefit and coming from a town mindset.


----------



## Moonglow

Moonglow said:


> No, the deadline for Day 1 was moved to the 30th at 1pm CST. To lynch..


But college football starts then....


----------



## Avatar4321

i thought the deadline was already extended.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> i thought the deadline was already extended.



It is unless we replace mebelle with 8 votes. Then the day ends with a NL.

This whole situation would be avoided if people would stop signing up if they can't/won't play. 

Lack of activity is harmful to the game. Especially if you are town.


----------



## Moonglow

Just replace Mebelle....


----------



## Wake

*Regardless of MeBelle60 being replaced or not, the deadline extension remains in place.*


----------



## Moonglow

ja mein heir...


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> *Regardless of MeBelle60 being replaced or not, the deadline extension remains in place.*


 
In that case I want to replace her.


----------



## Wolfsister77

*Replace: mebelle60*


----------



## House

Wake said:


> *Regardless of MeBelle60 being replaced or not, the deadline extension remains in place.*



Alrighty then....

*Replace: Mebelle60*


----------



## RosieS

*Replace:MeBelle60
*
Regards from Rosie


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

We have 5 days people! That's plenty of time to lynch someone we believe is scum.


----------



## House

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> We have 5 days people! That's plenty of time to lynch someone we believe is scum.





Wake said:


> *Regardless of MeBelle60 being replaced or not, the deadline extension remains in place.*



Changey changes are changey.


----------



## Avatar4321

I am not sure I see the value of force replacing mebelle when we have time to still hunt scum. I mean it's one thing if we are guaranteed to no lynch. but we aren't. we have several days to make a decision.


----------



## House

Avatar4321 said:


> I am not sure I see the value of force replacing mebelle when we have time to still hunt scum. I mean it's one thing if we are guaranteed to no lynch. but we aren't. we have several days to make a decision.



And according to Wake's latest post, we apparently still would have several days... hence my change of heart.


----------



## Shaitra

I think we should continue hunting scum before replacing MeBelle and going with the no lynch.  Who knows what will shake out in the next 5 days or so.


----------



## Avatar4321

Yes but if she is replaced, then we get a no lynch for the day and night starts. I don't see how trading a chance to hunt scum for replacement for mebelle helps the town.


----------



## Avatar4321

Shaitra said:


> I think we should continue hunting scum before replacing MeBelle and going with the no lynch.  Who knows what will shake out in the next 5 days or so.



Exactly. If we are still at a no lynch situation in 4 days we can reassess whether replacing mebelle will be a good idea. Why give up the time?


----------



## House

I thought Wake's mention of the extended deadline remaining in place was referring to Day 1 *not* ending if we replace MeBelle60 (as he originally stated).

That seemed to be Wolf's take on it as well.


----------



## Avatar4321

The deadline and the option to replace mebelle are not related. The deadline has already been extended. We have till then to make a decision about replacing mebelle or who we lynch. But we still have to make a choice between replacement and lynching.


----------



## Wolfsister77

We still have the extra time Avi


Avatar4321 said:


> The deadline and the option to replace mebelle are not related. The deadline has already been extended. We have till then to make a decision about replacing mebelle or who we lynch. But we still have to make a choice between replacement and lynching.



OK, I thought we could replace and still have the extra time.


----------



## Wake

*The new deadline is 8/30/14 @1pm central.

The option to replace MeBelle60 and NL is on the table for Day 1.*


----------



## House

Since I don't have guaranteed availability, I'm going to leave my rep vote on her in case I disappear for a few.

Just don't dog pile on me unless you want her gone.


----------



## House

If a solid choice for a lynch comes up, I'll change my vote if I'm around, of course.


----------



## ScarletRage

*With the deadline extension, can we replace Mebelle if she doesn't post in two days and find someone to be playing standby?*


----------



## Wake

*Yes. MeBelle60 was prodded multiple times.*



ScarletRage said:


> *With the deadline extension, can we replace Mebelle if she doesn't post in two days and find someone to be playing standby?*


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> *Yes. MeBelle60 was prodded multiple times.*
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> *With the deadline extension, can we replace Mebelle if she doesn't post in two days and find someone to be playing standby?*
Click to expand...


So why can't we bring in the replacement so we can get going with the game and not have to worry about this NL, vote out mebelle buisness and still get a lynch by the 30th? Aren't replacements brought in after multiple prods and given deadline extensions all the time?


----------



## MeBelle

Wake said:


> *The new deadline is 8/30/14 @1pm central.
> 
> The option to replace MeBelle60 and NL is on the table for Day 1.*




I appreciate the extension. 

 I'm on a trip and didn't realize I would be sucked into the vortex of family.
I forget how big my clan is.

I'll be home before the deadline and can dedicate  lots of time to catching up.

If you feel you must replace me by all means do so.


----------



## MeBelle

Wolfsister77 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Yes. MeBelle60 was prodded multiple times.*
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> *With the deadline extension, can we replace Mebelle if she doesn't post in two days and find someone to be playing standby?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So why can't we bring in the replacement so we can get going with the game and not have to worry about this NL, vote out mebelle buisness and still get a lynch by the 30th? Aren't replacements brought in after multiple prods and given deadline extensions all the time?
Click to expand...



  MeBelle has also had very bad internet connection in the woods.


----------



## Avatar4321

you could at least give us some reads while you are here


----------



## Mertex

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> We have 5 days people! That's plenty of time to lynch someone we believe is scum.



But I thought Wake said if we replace MeBelle the day ends with a NL?  I'm confused @Wake.  If the day ends with a NL, how can we have 4 days to lynch?


----------



## Wolfsister77

The games been going on almost a week and you haven't contributed anything mebelle. You do this every game. It is harmful to the game and the players. I like having you here but if you can't play, then you shouldn't sign up. When you do show up and say you are catching up and then disappear again when deadline is approaching, that is unacceptable. This game requires you play or not. If you can't, let the replacement take over and watch your schedule if you sign up again.

Mertex, the deadline has been extended to the 30th at 1pm. We have until then to lynch or vote out mebelle and get the replacement and have a NL. Wake said we can bring in the replacement sooner and I'd like to do that as soon as we can.


----------



## Wake

*Currently, the deadline for Day 1 is extended to 8/30/14 @1pm central.

There is an option on the table where, if eight players choose, they can force-replace MeBelle at the cost of a No-Lynch. This only applies to Day 1.*



Mertex said:


> But I thought Wake said if we replace MeBelle the day ends with a NL?  I'm confused @Wake.  If the day ends with a NL, how can we have 4 days to lynch?


----------



## House

Avatar4321 said:


> you could at least give us some reads while you are here



If she just popped in, she may not _have_ any reads.

None that I'd trust, at any rate (no offense, MeBelle)


----------



## Mertex

I'm thinking that MeBelle may be Scum.  She doesn't say anything and all of a sudden when she's about to be axed she shows up, with a promise to be more active?   Also, weren't some taking exception to her being PL'd?  Are they asking for a replacement?  If she is PL'd  her  alignment will be exposed, while if she is replaced, they don't lose their scum partner? 

I think we need to explore this.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> The games been going on almost a week and you haven't contributed anything mebelle. You do this every game. It is harmful to the game and the players. I like having you here but if you can't play, then you shouldn't sign up. When you do show up and say you are catching up and then disappear again when deadline is approaching, that is unacceptable. This game requires you play or not. If you can't, let the replacement take over and watch your schedule if you sign up again.
> 
> Mertex, the deadline has been extended to the 30th at 1pm. We have until then to lynch or vote out mebelle and get the replacement and have a NL. Wake said we can bring in the replacement sooner and I'd like to do that as soon as we can.



I suppose Scum NK'ing 2 Townies as opposed to us lynching 1 on top of that may be better than the possibility of  losing 3 townies.  The NK'ing will definitely make some things more apparent.


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> The deadline and the option to replace mebelle are not related. The deadline has already been extended. We have till then to make a decision about replacing mebelle or who we lynch. But we still have to make a choice between replacement and lynching.




But as soon as we do either one, Day 1 ends.  If we replace MeBelle, the day will end immediately when 8 votes to do so come in, and it will be considered a NL.

If we vote to lynch someone, we have until the 30th, but if we get 9 votes by the end of today, or anytime before the 30th, it would still end as soon as the hammer vote comes in.

Sometimes it is hard to understand the timeline.


----------



## Mertex

*Replace: MeBelle*


----------



## Wolfsister77

If anyone finds out how you can keep this stupid forum from automatically saving things you try to delete and including them on future posts and bringing it back after you delete and refresh before you post, let me know cuz it's driving me crazy!!

Yes, Mertex has it right. We have until the 30th to make a choice between lynching someone or replacing mebelle and ending the day with a NL.

It sucks she keeps sticking her posts that say nothing in because then she can get away with being away without being force-replaced. It's up to us. I get roundly criticized for doing something I think will be helpful and told I'm anti-town and need to go and she does this and people are worried about losing her. 

Makes zero sense.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> If anyone finds out how you can keep this stupid forum from automatically saving things you try to delete and including them on future posts and bringing it back after you delete and refresh before you post, let me know cuz it's driving me crazy!!
> 
> Yes, Mertex has it right. We have until the 30th to make a choice between lynching someone or replacing mebelle and ending the day with a NL.
> 
> It sucks she keeps sticking her posts that say nothing in because then she can get away with being away without being force-replaced. It's up to us. I get roundly criticized for doing something I think will be helpful and told I'm anti-town and need to go and she does this and people are worried about losing her.
> 
> Makes zero sense.



If she gets replaced, at least we can query her replacement and get a read on that person.  If we PL her, we would find out her alignment, but if she is Town we'd lose one.  If she was Scum, it would be a plus for Town, but do we want to take the chance?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone finds out how you can keep this stupid forum from automatically saving things you try to delete and including them on future posts and bringing it back after you delete and refresh before you post, let me know cuz it's driving me crazy!!
> 
> Yes, Mertex has it right. We have until the 30th to make a choice between lynching someone or replacing mebelle and ending the day with a NL.
> 
> It sucks she keeps sticking her posts that say nothing in because then she can get away with being away without being force-replaced. It's up to us. I get roundly criticized for doing something I think will be helpful and told I'm anti-town and need to go and she does this and people are worried about losing her.
> 
> Makes zero sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If she gets replaced, at least we can query her replacement and get a read on that person.  If we PL her, we would find out her alignment, but if she is Town we'd lose one.  If she was Scum, it would be a plus for Town, but do we want to take the chance?
Click to expand...


That's the million dollar question we are going to have to figure out. I know I am pretty irritated with mebelle for playing this way every time. I have very little patience or tolerance for it.


----------



## Avatar4321

do you have a better scum read at the moment mertex?


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> do you have a better scum read at the moment mertex?




I do, but I'm going to go check that person's posts before I stick my neck out and again become Scum's target because I might have missed something that would totally make them sound Town.  Cafe is also highly suspect on my list.


----------



## Avatar4321

am I the only one who thinks no lynching to replace mebelle is essentially wasting our day?


----------



## Mertex

Moonglow said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had MeBelle been more focused Cafe would not have been lynched in just over an hour. She may have made a better final vote in the game as well.
> 
> *vote: MeBelle*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, for once you are making a decision that sounds town to me, can't understand why you were coming after me when people that don't participate seem more apt.  Perhaps you are Town, or, you have just made the wisest post and caused me to re-focus.
> 
> *vote: MeBelle*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You REPEATEDLY demand that grandma is scum and then go for a policy lynch rather than the scum lynch that you are claiming?  Not only that but you are jumping on the wagon that your so called scum pick is on.
> 
> Your actions makes absolutely no sense whatsoever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She has been high on my Scum list, but since most don't think so, maybe I'm wrong.  I'm not arrogant to not admit that I may be wrong.  Why are you so quick to defend MeBelle?  Is she Scum with you and you are trying to defend her non-play that has gotten her a pass in prior games.
> 
> You're beginning to sound more and more like Scum yourself.  Perhaps you and MeBelle are one of the Scum Teams?  Your actions make real Scum sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they are not scum as I can tell you for sure...
Click to expand...


@Moonglow  please explain how you know "for sure" that FA and MeBelle are not scum?


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> am I the only one who thinks no lynching to replace mebelle is essentially wasting our day?



I've always heard that a NL is bad for town and good for Scum, but it has always been in a game scenario where it is one for one.  We don't lynch one, and Scum kill one, but it's not a big loss at the very beginning and we can figure more from what Scum killed, if we were on the right or wrong track.

In this game, if we lynch a Townie, and Scum get lucky and are able to each kill one Townie, we've lost 3 Townies in the wake of one day/night.  There is the possibility that both Scum will attempt to kill the same person and their efforts will be for naught and we don't lose anyone on the first night.  In that case, we will be as lost the 2nd day as we are the first.  We just get another 2 weeks or however long the 2nd day is try and figure out who is Scum.....


----------



## tn5421

Mertex said:


> Aye, that was very clever, and I have noticed that about Wolf.  She doesn't read all the posts, makes rash decisions and jumps to conclusions, a detriment to Town.
> 
> I can understand tn's cussing rampage.....when you see Townies falling in step with Scum and voting for other townies without giving much thought to why, it's enough to cause anyone to cuss.  tn is a valuable player to Town and Scum wants to see him gone.  I'm surprised that one of them didn't just hammer him, but I guess that would have been to obvious.



Frustration can happen to anyone.  I apologize for my attitude, but my points still stand.

~~~~



House said:


> Y'know what would be hilarious?
> 
> If Wake hadn't put scum in the game, just to watch us running around all paranoid and lynching ourselves off.
> 
> I so gotta become a mod one day.



As long as you advertise the game as bastard that's totally fine.

~~~~



FA_Q2 said:


> You REPEATEDLY demand that grandma is scum and then go for a policy lynch rather than the scum lynch that you are claiming?  Not only that but you are jumping on the wagon that your so called scum pick is on.
> 
> Your actions makes absolutely no sense whatsoever.



She doesn't believe she can get a strong enough wagon on Grandma based on resistance to Grandma's wagon last game and this game.

~~~~



Wolfsister77 said:


> Moonglow,you've been saying you think I'm scum since the beginning. You can't vote TN so why not me? I don't give a shit if you think I'm scum. I could care less.



I'm reading this as frustrated town.

~~~~



AyeCantSeeYou said:


> First post of the game, it states:
> 
> No Positive/Negative repping.
> In previous games, that was directed towards people NOT in the game. I'm not sure if it includes players now.



~~~~



Wolfsister77 said:


> I have asked for a PL and mentioned it to Wake. This game is not for me. I won't be signing up again. Good luck guys.
> 
> I will
> 
> 
> Because I messed up and it was explained to me why. I don't see much benefit to keeping me in the game. I should go. And does nobody read around here why TN is a horrible candidate? I have mentioned it to Wake as well that this game is just not for me. I should not keep signing up. I'm not the right personality type for it.
> 
> I will even be willing to vote myself if needed to help with a NL. This is not drama but honesty.



Please don't.

~~~~



ScarletRage said:


> *Would anyone be opposed if my sister joined this game as a replacement? It appears we need a few.*
> 
> Back to game. I was in a minor fender bender. I am ok. Posting should not decline, be patient with me please today.
> 
> I don't like lurker lynches day 1. However, I would like a volunteer with an unused ability they hate to claim they hate their ability. I can swap them with the lynchee if the lynchee has not usef their power.



1) I'm glad you're okay, even if your car isn't.
2) I don't have a problem with that at all.

~~~~



House said:


> Word?



I lost the context on this, que?

~~~~



Wake said:


> *The earlier version of pos/neg repping was disallowed because hidden messages could be passed along by players within the current game.*





Wolfsister77 said:


> OK, I'll play but consider force-replacing mebelle with SR's sister please.
> 
> I can agree with this.
> 
> ~~~~
> 
> @Wake





House said:


> *Sounds like a net benefit*.  Day 1 ends in a NL, but we would start Day 2 with a player that actually posts.
> 
> Although I would request making the replacement immune to NK for Day 1 since she'd be a sitting duck because both scum teams would know without a doubt that she's not protected... or am I misreading how replacements work?



I disagree since there are multiple nightkills in play.

~~~~



Wolfsister77 said:


> So why can't we bring in the replacement so we can get going with the game and not have to worry about this NL, vote out mebelle buisness and still get a lynch by the 30th? Aren't replacements brought in after multiple prods and given deadline extensions all the time?



Replacements brought in close to a deadline cause an automatic deadline extension to either 48 or 72 hours from time of replacement.

~~~~



Wolfsister77 said:


> If anyone finds out how you can keep this stupid forum from automatically saving things you try to delete and including them on future posts and bringing it back after you delete and refresh before you post, let me know cuz it's driving me crazy!!
> 
> Yes, Mertex has it right. We have until the 30th to make a choice between lynching someone or replacing mebelle and ending the day with a NL.
> 
> It sucks she keeps sticking her posts that say nothing in because then she can get away with being away without being force-replaced. It's up to us. I get roundly criticized for doing something I think will be helpful and told I'm anti-town and need to go and she does this and people are worried about losing her.
> 
> Makes zero sense.



I say we let the replacement happen naturally.
You have to make some kind of post with the quoted stuff, even if it doesn't use the quotes.  Then the system will mark it as used and remove it from your reply area.

~~~~



Avatar4321 said:


> am I the only one who thinks no lynching to replace mebelle is essentially wasting our day?



I agree with you completely; MeBelle is going to be replaced anyway, no need to throw our lynch away too.

~~~~

If anyone can tell me how to use 
tag here, that would be excellent.


----------



## ScarletRage

Oh and

*unvote*


----------



## ScarletRage

For the volunteer, we'll need to to claim your ability somewhere so we have a record of what we're losing if we just lynch Mebelle.


----------



## ScarletRage

Mertex said:


> I'm thinking that MeBelle may be Scum.  She doesn't say anything and all of a sudden when she's about to be axed she shows up, with a promise to be more active?   Also, weren't some taking exception to her being PL'd?  Are they asking for a replacement?  If she is PL'd  her  alignment will be exposed, while if she is replaced, they don't lose their scum partner?
> 
> I think we need to explore this.



Generally people who are lurking like that post before they are threatened to be replaced. That being said, her ability should be swapped with a more active poster to give active posters more power. :nod:


----------



## ScarletRage

Mertex said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> am I the only one who thinks no lynching to replace mebelle is essentially wasting our day?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've always heard that a NL is bad for town and good for Scum, but it has always been in a game scenario where it is one for one.  We don't lynch one, and Scum kill one, but it's not a big loss at the very beginning and we can figure more from what Scum killed, if we were on the right or wrong track.
> 
> In this game, if we lynch a Townie, and Scum get lucky and are able to each kill one Townie, we've lost 3 Townies in the wake of one day/night.  There is the possibility that both Scum will attempt to kill the same person and their efforts will be for naught and we don't lose anyone on the first night.  In that case, we will be as lost the 2nd day as we are the first.  We just get another 2 weeks or however long the 2nd day is try and figure out who is Scum.....
Click to expand...


NLing day 1, even in this setup is bad. We can start counting bodies on day 2 and strategizing then.


----------



## Mertex

ScarletRage said:


> For the volunteer, we'll need to to claim your ability somewhere so we have a record of what we're losing if we just lynch Mebelle.



I'm sorry, but I don't understand your post.  What volunteer?  If we lynch MeBelle there wouldn't be a replacement, to my understanding.  If we replace MeBelle, I'm sure that Wake would provide whatever role/abilities MeBelle had to the new person.

Not sure if that is what you were trying to say.


----------



## ScarletRage

Mertex, I've claimed in thread that my ability is to swap the unused abilities of two players. I was going to use this on a lurker with someone active. The lurker (not being around) would have little say. The volunteer just needs to document the lost ability for analysis purposes in case it does not flip.


----------



## ScarletRage

Documenting in the hood(s) is sufficient enough as I think there's enough overlap to get the message to me.


----------



## Mertex

ScarletRage said:


> Mertex, I've claimed in thread that my ability is to swap the unused abilities of two players. I was going to use this on a lurker with someone active. The lurker (not being around) would have little say. The volunteer just needs to document the lost ability for analysis purposes in case it does not flip.



Okay...got it.  I've already activated mine, so I couldn't volunteer.


----------



## ScarletRage

Most people already did by the time I got here.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Avatar4321 said:


> am I the only one who thinks no lynching to replace mebelle is essentially wasting our day?



I believe it's a waste of Day 1. I'd rather hunt and lynch scum. Voting to replace MeBelle won't change anything come Day 2, since most people will forget just about everything from Day 1. It's happened in every game here so far, other than the micro game.


----------



## Grandma

Wolfsister77 said:


> I'm trying to figure out if using these agree's are good in this set up up or not.



They can be useful in a couple of ways. The ratings can help someone know if they're on the right track, and they can help sort out Scum/Town if read properly.


----------



## Grandma

RosieS said:


> What I wanna know is where is Cafe screeching that Grandma and Mertex cannot lynch based on what MeBelle did in a prior game?
> 
> Or is that crapola reserved solely for me?
> 
> Regards from Rosie



Cafe is on V/LA for the rest of the week.


----------



## Avatar4321

ScarletRage said:


> For the volunteer, we'll need to to claim your ability somewhere so we have a record of what we're losing if we just lynch Mebelle.


 
you can trade my ability if you'd like. My power is worthless. With so many abilities already used mine is fairly worthless.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I was just going to suggest SR swap mebelle with Avi. That would be a good choice IMO.


----------



## Grandma

And

*unvote*


----------



## Wolfsister77

I still say we could of lynched a suspicious vote on TN's wagon. There is nothing new we would of learned from his flip. We already know who voted for him and why and where they were and we know scum was on that wagon. I am getting crap for doing it so close to deadline but I'd rather lynch scum than town and we still had time and enough people around to avoid NL. And we would of had new analysis of the new wagon.  Now, deadline is extended so why not go with this again? 

If not, give me another idea then. Let's hear it, since no one wants to hear me.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Keep looking at his wagon for scum then at the very least as the game goes on. You know when they form like that, there is scum there. Screw you guys that were criticizing me BTW. We have an extended deadline. If you want to leave mebelle in the game, pick a new target from where I tried to get us to look and go from there. Keep doing it as the game progresses. Town should not let every opportunity fall through their fingers.

I have no better ideas. ISO who you pick and add to it to make a choice. Or tell me a better plan.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> God I need to draw scum here



Right, and how do I know you didn't?

@all I'd like everyone to give ideas of who could be scum on the wagon and who you think would be a good vote. Or if you'd rather replace mebelle, I could totally go for that also.


----------



## Grandma

Wolfie, we have until Friday now.  De-stress. Deep breaths. Get your Zen on.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Also, TN is very likely town due to our interactions last night so this analysis will help. 

I'm fine Grandma, thank you.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, they are not scum as I can tell you for sure...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'THEY' who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you say 'for sure'. How do you know that as a fact?
Click to expand...


@Moonglow 

I'd like an answer to this, please. Also who, besides FA, were you referring to in the 'they' comment? 'they' is more than one.

Until it's answered:

*VOTE: Moonglow*


----------



## Wolfsister77

Moonglow said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, they are not scum as I can tell you for sure...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'THEY' who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FA
Click to expand...


How do you know this Moonglow?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Ha, Aye read my mind.


----------



## Moonglow

I know Mebelle isn't cause she isn't playing anymore..


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Moonglow said:


> I know Mebelle isn't cause she isn't playing anymore..



MeBelle isn't what? 

Until she is lynched or replaced, she's still in the game.


----------



## Moonglow

FA can't be cause he says that you are scum....


----------



## House

Since when did you become FA's mouthpiece?

Also, FA calling out Aye doesn't make FA innocent.  Scum needs town to kill scum.

*Vote: Moonglow*


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Moonglow said:


> FA can't be cause he says that you are scum....



When are you going to post something to help town? So far, you've avoided questions being asked of you and have been posting nonsense.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Hmmmm.................................


----------



## Avatar4321

why do I get the feeling moonglow is on everyone list for scum?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Avatar4321 said:


> why do I get the feeling moonglow is on everyone list for scum?



Must not be, since so few are voting for him.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Moonglow posts in confusing ways. I'm not sure what to make of it.


----------



## Avatar4321

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> why do I get the feeling moonglow is on everyone list for scum?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must not be, since so few are voting for him.
Click to expand...

 
never said he was everyone's number one. Just on the shortlist


----------



## Grandma

Since the deadline's extended, I can wait. I want to see if he does a "Look over there!"


----------



## House

Grandma said:


> Since the deadline's extended, I can wait. I want to see if he does a "Look over there!"



Again? lol


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> Moonglow posts in confusing ways. I'm not sure what to make of it.



You say confusing, I say scummy.

To-_may_-to, to-_mah_-to.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow posts in confusing ways. I'm not sure what to make of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You say confusing, I say scummy.
> 
> To-_may_-to, to-_mah_-to.
Click to expand...


He's on my short list.


----------



## Avatar4321

I'm going to go to bed soon. Please don't lynch someone before I wake up.


----------



## Mertex

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, they are not scum as I can tell you for sure...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'THEY' who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> FA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you say 'for sure'. How do you know that as a fact?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> @Moonglow
> 
> I'd like an answer to this, please. Also who, besides FA, were you referring to in the 'they' comment? 'they' is more than one.
> 
> Until it's answered:
> 
> *VOTE: Moonglow*
Click to expand...



@AyeCantSeeYou  He was referring to MeBelle and FA.  I had asked FA in a post why he was defending MeBelle and whether maybe she was his Mafia partner, and that's when Moonglow made that comment.

I, too wondered about that comment and have asked him to respond and explain.


----------



## Mertex

Moonglow said:


> I know Mebelle isn't cause she isn't playing anymore..




Was she Scum when the game started?  She's still in the game so that answer doesn't fly.  And FA is still in the game, and you said "they" referring to both of them.


----------



## Mertex

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> why do I get the feeling moonglow is on everyone list for scum?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must not be, since so few are voting for him.
Click to expand...


Well, the reason I haven't voted for him is because I thought we were in the process of waiting to see who wanted MeBelle replaced.

This game is changing so fast you almost have to be here 24/7 to keep up with the changes.  I'll vote for Moonglow, I thought his comment was rather unusual, but is that we are going to do, because I don't want to go off to go to sleep to come back and find out that we've changed course again and I missed it!


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> I'm going to go to bed soon. Please don't lynch someone before I wake up.



I have a second special ability that can only be used in the middle of the night when TN and House are on with me and it is an auto-lynch of whoever I choose. When everyone wakes up, someone will be gone.


----------



## House

Mertex said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> why do I get the feeling moonglow is on everyone list for scum?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must not be, since so few are voting for him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, the reason I haven't voted for him is because I thought we were in the process of waiting to see who wanted MeBelle replaced.
> 
> This game is changing so fast you almost have to be here 24/7 to keep up with the changes.  I'll vote for Moonglow, I thought his comment was rather unusual, but is that we are going to do, because I don't want to go off to go to sleep to come back and find out that we've changed course again and I missed it!
Click to expand...


We're scumhunting.

IF we can't settle on one target to lynch before deadline, we're repping Mebelle.


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> I'm going to go to bed soon. Please don't lynch someone before I wake up.




Maybe we should lynch Avatar.....he's asleep, he won't even feel it.....


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to go to bed soon. Please don't lynch someone before I wake up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we should lynch Avatar.....he's asleep, he won't even feel it.....
Click to expand...


Yeah, but that's what we always do.


----------



## House

Mertex said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to go to bed soon. Please don't lynch someone before I wake up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe we should lynch Avatar.....he's asleep, he won't even feel it.....
Click to expand...


Until it's too late.


----------



## ScarletRage

Need telephone with the major group. Sammech is first in priority if I get his ability in neighborhood. Second is Aye.

I would rather lynch Mebelle over Moonglow. Moonglow is posting even if we don't get it.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> Need telephone with the major group. Sammech is first in priority if I get his ability in neighborhood. Second is Aye.
> 
> I would rather lynch Mebelle over Moonglow. Moonglow is posting even if we don't get it.



I'd rather lynch a person I actively suspect as scum over one that simply doesn't contribute enough to read.


----------



## tn5421

ScarletRage said:


> Need telephone with the major group. Sammech is first in priority if I get his ability in neighborhood. Second is Aye.
> 
> I would rather lynch Mebelle over Moonglow. Moonglow is posting even if we don't get it.



We're getting a replacement.  Why so eager to suppress (holy shit is that spelled right?) that slot's ability to participate?


----------



## Grandma

ScarletRage said:


> Need telephone with the major group. Sammech is first in priority if I get his ability in neighborhood. Second is Aye.



This time of night most of the major group is asleep. Message delivered.


----------



## ScarletRage

House said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Need telephone with the major group. Sammech is first in priority if I get his ability in neighborhood. Second is Aye.
> 
> I would rather lynch Mebelle over Moonglow. Moonglow is posting even if we don't get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather lynch a person I actively suspect as scum over one that simply doesn't contribute enough to read.
Click to expand...


Agreed but we aren't getting a Mertex lynch today.


----------



## ScarletRage

tn5421 said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Need telephone with the major group. Sammech is first in priority if I get his ability in neighborhood. Second is Aye.
> 
> I would rather lynch Mebelle over Moonglow. Moonglow is posting even if we don't get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We're getting a replacement.  Why so eager to suppress (holy shit is that spelled right?) that slot's ability to participate?
Click to expand...


I'm not. Nothing suppresses votes,night abilities or anything like that. I swap two unused abilities. Who knows maybe Sammech got something he'd be terrible with but someone else may be better. If Mebelle isn't replaced, then we've lost an ability Sammech couldn't use effectively anyway.


----------



## ScarletRage

*Swapper: Sammech and Mebelle*

Sammech has claimed his ability to be a 1 shot ability cop. After Wake processes this, that is what Mebelle will be.


----------



## ScarletRage

*Activate: Swapper Sammech and Mebelle*


----------



## sameech

ScarletRage said:


> *Activate: Swapper Sammech and Mebelle*




OH NO--YOU JUST MADE MEBELLE THE DAY VIG !!!!!!



Just kidding.  

Haven't heard from Wake so may be later in the day before I know what it is and then go from there.  Busy day for me.  I'll check in as I can.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> I have a second special ability that can only be used in the middle of the night when TN and House are on with me and it is an auto-lynch of whoever I choose. When everyone wakes up, someone will be gone.


 
haha very funny


----------



## Moonglow

ScarletRage said:


> Need telephone with the major group. Sammech is first in priority if I get his ability in neighborhood. Second is Aye.
> 
> I would rather lynch Mebelle over Moonglow. Moonglow is posting even if we don't get it.



And you alls posts make just all kinds of sense...about not making sense....


----------



## Wolfsister77

Moonglow said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Need telephone with the major group. Sammech is first in priority if I get his ability in neighborhood. Second is Aye.
> 
> I would rather lynch Mebelle over Moonglow. Moonglow is posting even if we don't get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you alls posts make just all kinds of sense...about not making sense....
Click to expand...


I actually did not understand what you were talking about when you used the words *I can tell you for sure* that FA and mebelle are not scum. But then your reasoning was because mebelle isn't playing-why would scum put in an effort? And because FA told you Aye was scum-which is like so what? I'm guessing you guys are in a neighborhood and he told you he was suspicious of her. Nothing you stated needs the words I can tell you for sure that FA and mebelle are not scum. So no Moonglow, your posts do not make sense. In fact, they are someone suspicious in nature.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Stupid typos-I meant somewhat suspicious in nature.


----------



## Moonglow

Oh please, you get the feeling even if you do it to yourself...Your suicidal...


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> I would rather lynch Mebelle over Moonglow. Moonglow is posting even if we don't get it.



Earlier you said you didn't want to vote mebelle because you don't want to lynch a lurker but now you do?

I don't disagree with voting her or Moonglow right now but this seems contradictory to me.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Moonglow said:


> Oh please, you get the feeling even if you do it to yourself...Your suicidal...



Again, makes no sense. I get the feeling about what? I never used those words. I am not suicidal but willing to be sacrificed if it is necessary.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Need telephone with the major group. Sammech is first in priority if I get his ability in neighborhood. Second is Aye.
> 
> I would rather lynch Mebelle over Moonglow. Moonglow is posting even if we don't get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you alls posts make just all kinds of sense...about not making sense....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I actually did not understand what you were talking about when you used the words *I can tell you for sure* that FA and mebelle are not scum. But then your reasoning was because mebelle isn't playing-why would scum put in an effort? And because FA told you Aye was scum-which is like so what? I'm guessing you guys are in a neighborhood and he told you he was suspicious of her. Nothing you stated needs the words I can tell you for sure that FA and mebelle are not scum. So no Moonglow, your posts do not make sense. In fact, they are someone suspicious in nature.
Click to expand...


FA got all incensed when we were deciding whether to lynch/pl  MeBelle.  Seems kind of odd because she hasn't participated at all and most town should find that anti-town.




> You REPEATEDLY demand that grandma is scum and then go for a policy lynch rather than the scum lynch that you are claiming? Not only that but you are jumping on the wagon that your so called scum pick is on.
> 
> Official USMB Mafia Game #5: A Game of Fire and Ice


----------



## Avatar4321

@Wake

can we get a morning vote count?

btw SR used her ability


----------



## Moonglow

An FA swears I'm scum now for some reason...


----------



## Avatar4321

Moonglow said:


> An FA swears I'm scum now for some reason...


 
are you?


----------



## sameech

I am trying to decide if that with scum divided, non-players actually help us for once by making it even harder for scum to control the lynch.  Not sure where I am on that but it seems plausible at first blush.  Just having trouble getting my brain around it and the best way to go on the Mebelle situation.


----------



## Moonglow

Avatar4321 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> An FA swears I'm scum now for some reason...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you?
Click to expand...


Not this time...


----------



## Wolfsister77

Moonglow said:


> An FA swears I'm scum now for some reason...



He's not the only one scum-reading you.


----------



## Moonglow

I wonder how many more votes for Mebelle replacement?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Need telephone with the major group. Sammech is first in priority if I get his ability in neighborhood. Second is Aye.
> 
> I would rather lynch Mebelle over Moonglow. Moonglow is posting even if we don't get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you alls posts make just all kinds of sense...about not making sense....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I actually did not understand what you were talking about when you used the words *I can tell you for sure* that FA and mebelle are not scum. But then your reasoning was because mebelle isn't playing-why would scum put in an effort? And because FA told you Aye was scum-which is like so what? I'm guessing you guys are in a neighborhood and he told you he was suspicious of her. Nothing you stated needs the words I can tell you for sure that FA and mebelle are not scum. So no Moonglow, your posts do not make sense. In fact, they are someone suspicious in nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FA got all incensed when we were deciding whether to lynch/pl  MeBelle.  Seems kind of odd because she hasn't participated at all and most town should find that anti-town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You REPEATEDLY demand that grandma is scum and then go for a policy lynch rather than the scum lynch that you are claiming? Not only that but you are jumping on the wagon that your so called scum pick is on.
> 
> Official USMB Mafia Game #5: A Game of Fire and Ice
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Seems like odd behavior. One of the problems I am having with this software is finding and responding to post here. I missed this I think.


----------



## Moonglow

Wolfsister77 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> An FA swears I'm scum now for some reason...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's not the only one scum-reading you.
Click to expand...


I am sure, but we see who you are protecting, the scum with the highest vote tally...


----------



## Wolfsister77

Moonglow said:


> I wonder how many more votes for Mebelle replacement?



Hopefully Wake will tell us but I think she has 3 out of 8 but I also think someone mentioned she could be naturally replaced soon anyway.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Moonglow said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> An FA swears I'm scum now for some reason...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's not the only one scum-reading you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sure, but we see who you are protecting, the scum with the highest vote tally...
Click to expand...


Feel free to tell me why TN is scum.


----------



## sameech

Moonglow said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> An FA swears I'm scum now for some reason...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not this time...
Click to expand...


I


Moonglow said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> An FA swears I'm scum now for some reason...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not this time...
Click to expand...


I do actually believe you, but not much there to make a case one way or the other IMO.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Moonglow said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> An FA swears I'm scum now for some reason...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's not the only one scum-reading you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sure, but we see who you are protecting, the scum with the highest vote tally...
Click to expand...


Moon, who else do you suspect as scum?

I can't vote for TN, like you, because our votes were 'removed' for this game day. There must be another that you have picked up something on.


----------



## Moonglow

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> An FA swears I'm scum now for some reason...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's not the only one scum-reading you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sure, but we see who you are protecting, the scum with the highest vote tally...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moon, who else do you suspect as scum?
> 
> I can't vote for TN, like you, because our votes were 'removed' for this game day. There must be another that you have picked up something on.
Click to expand...


it will  be someone that is trying  fictionalization of our relationship...or a lurker...


----------



## Wolfsister77

Moonglow said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> An FA swears I'm scum now for some reason...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's not the only one scum-reading you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sure, but we see who you are protecting, the scum with the highest vote tally...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moon, who else do you suspect as scum?
> 
> I can't vote for TN, like you, because our votes were 'removed' for this game day. There must be another that you have picked up something on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it will  be someone that is trying  fictionalization of our relationship...or a lurker...
Click to expand...


Yeah, you make no sense again. You have a relationship with Aye? You've been calling me scum the whole game and I'm not so sure I understand why you aren't voting me and saying why. You and Sameech both think I'm protecting TN and he's scum with the highest vote count. Well, shit, you should both be able to lynch him or me pretty easily then even without you or Aye being able to vote TN. If I am saving scum, that is quite damning evidence to see me lynched. We have an extension of the deadline which pretty much means the threat of rush lynching or NL is diminished. If you and TN and Aye are around D2, you can vote him to your hearts content. So why not me now? No one is voting me. I wonder why if I'm protecting scum? Could it be because I wanted to save the life of a townie in a game where we can lose 3 in a night? Or maybe it's because I wanted to catch scum on the wagon. I don't know but I should really be hung for this mistake. Yet no one will do it. Even when I asked for it.


----------



## Moonglow

Why are you so eager to throw yourself in front of the bus for TN?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Because he's a fellow townie. I felt that way after talking to him the night before last and I said why but I don't know if it is because of the software or because people were so set on TN but I don't feel like anyone is hearing or listening to me about it. If fact, some are angry with me. So I'm trying to figure out why I am not being voted for if I was so wrong. My ability was said to be some great thing but it really is limited because I have to use it on someone who is being heavily voted for so they are going to look hard at me as to why I'm protecting that person. I explained what I was trying to do with it. No one wants to hear it and some want to be angry about it. I'd rather be out of the game, then let that kind of town divide hurt us this game.


----------



## sameech

I am beginning to think I am going have to use my current ability to find out what new ability I would have gotten.

Since there seems to be some relationship between pairs of powers I fear it is something equally dopey like some sort of immunity since I don't think that there has been another one of those but there seems to have been pairs of investigates, pairs, of protects, pairs of shoplifting.....


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

sameech said:


> I am beginning to think I am going have to use my current ability to find out what new ability I would have gotten.
> 
> Since there seems to be some relationship between pairs of powers I fear it is something equally dopey like some sort of immunity since I don't think that there has been another one of those but there seems to have been pairs of investigates, pairs, of protects, *pairs of shoplifting*.....


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> An FA swears I'm scum now for some reason...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's not the only one scum-reading you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sure, but we see who you are protecting, the scum with the highest vote tally...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moon, who else do you suspect as scum?
> 
> I can't vote for TN, like you, because our votes were 'removed' for this game day. There must be another that you have picked up something on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it will  be someone that is trying  fictionalization of our relationship...or a lurker...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, you make no sense again. You have a relationship with Aye? You've been calling me scum the whole game and I'm not so sure I understand why you aren't voting me and saying why. You and Sameech both think I'm protecting TN and he's scum with the highest vote count. Well, shit, you should both be able to lynch him or me pretty easily then even without you or Aye being able to vote TN. If I am saving scum, that is quite damning evidence to see me lynched. We have an extension of the deadline which pretty much means the threat of rush lynching or NL is diminished.* If you and TN and Aye are around D2,* you can vote him to your hearts content. So why not me now? No one is voting me. I wonder why if I'm protecting scum? Could it be because I wanted to save the life of a townie in a game where we can lose 3 in a night? Or maybe it's because I wanted to catch scum on the wagon. I don't know but I should really be hung for this mistake. Yet no one will do it. Even when I asked for it.
Click to expand...


I hope that wasn't a threat against another townie, because that's exactly what scum would love to see. If you really are town, you're playing into scums hands by posting things like that.


----------



## Mertex

Moonglow said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> An FA swears I'm scum now for some reason...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's not the only one scum-reading you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sure, but we see who you are protecting, the scum with the highest vote tally...
Click to expand...



Who is the Scum with the highest vote tally?


----------



## Avatar4321

Mertex said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> An FA swears I'm scum now for some reason...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's not the only one scum-reading you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sure, but we see who you are protecting, the scum with the highest vote tally...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who is the Scum with the highest vote tally?
Click to expand...


I'd be happy if we knew who the scum is regardless of vote tally.


----------



## FA_Q2

Moonglow said:


> An FA swears I'm scum now for some reason...


Interesting that because I have said no such thing.  that is an outright falsification.  My last statement about you would be: 
Official USMB Mafia Game 5 A Game of Fire and Ice Page 70 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
post 1393

The statement was that I didn't know what to do with you and Ma because you have not posted enough for a read and have not posted anything that helps town or hurts them (not counting non participation).  You have posted more now BUT so far the only thing of substance you have posted is a declaration that I am town without support and an outright falsehood about what I have claimed about you.


Meaning, I STILL don't know what to do with you but you sure are not helping your case by making unsupported claims or claims that are not true.


----------



## House

Mertex said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> An FA swears I'm scum now for some reason...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's not the only one scum-reading you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sure, but we see who you are protecting, the scum with the highest vote tally...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who is the Scum with the highest vote tally?
Click to expand...


Wouldn't it be nice if we knew?


----------



## FA_Q2

sameech said:


> I am beginning to think I am going have to use my current ability to find out what new ability I would have gotten.
> 
> Since there seems to be some relationship between pairs of powers I fear it is something equally dopey like some sort of immunity since I don't think that there has been another one of those but there seems to have been pairs of investigates, pairs, of protects, pairs of shoplifting.....


I am not so sure that is completely legal.  Just like the hammer vote - whats done is done and until Wake notifies you of your new ability I would think that you essentially don't have one.


----------



## Mertex

House said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> An FA swears I'm scum now for some reason...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's not the only one scum-reading you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sure, but we see who *you are protecting, the scum with the highest vote tally*...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who is the Scum with the highest vote tally?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wouldn't it be nice if we knew?
Click to expand...


Moonglow seems to know......


----------



## House

FA_Q2 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> An FA swears I'm scum now for some reason...
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting that because I have said no such thing.  that is an outright falsification.  My last statement about you would be:
> Official USMB Mafia Game 5 A Game of Fire and Ice Page 70 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> post 1393
> 
> The statement was that I didn't know what to do with you and Ma because you have not posted enough for a read and have not posted anything that helps town or hurts them (not counting non participation).  You have posted more now BUT so far the only thing of substance you have posted is a declaration that I am town without support and an outright falsehood about what I have claimed about you.
> 
> 
> Meaning, I STILL don't know what to do with you but you sure are not helping your case by making unsupported claims or claims that are not true.
Click to expand...


So are you admitting that Moonglow's claim that you're town is untrue?


----------



## FA_Q2

Mertex said:


> FA got all incensed when we were deciding whether to lynch/pl  MeBelle.  Seems kind of odd because she hasn't participated at all and most town should find that anti-town.


I haven't protected anyone (as your last statement on the matter accuses) and I was incensed because you are going for a PL when we have better scum candidates.  Why would you want to lynch someone that you have no read on but think is anti town over someone that you actually think is scum?  That is the problem I am having with your actions.


----------



## sameech

FA_Q2 said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am beginning to think I am going have to use my current ability to find out what new ability I would have gotten.
> 
> Since there seems to be some relationship between pairs of powers I fear it is something equally dopey like some sort of immunity since I don't think that there has been another one of those but there seems to have been pairs of investigates, pairs, of protects, pairs of shoplifting.....
> 
> 
> 
> I am not so sure that is completely legal.  Just like the hammer vote - whats done is done and until Wake notifies you of your new ability I would think that you essentially don't have one.
Click to expand...


Is Mertex mugging Shaitra and SR shoplifting legal?  We have Avatar here to represent us at trial in his seersucker Mattlock suit and Ironside wheelchair.  LOL.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> An FA swears I'm scum now for some reason...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's not the only one scum-reading you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sure, but we see who you are protecting, the scum with the highest vote tally...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moon, who else do you suspect as scum?
> 
> I can't vote for TN, like you, because our votes were 'removed' for this game day. There must be another that you have picked up something on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it will  be someone that is trying  fictionalization of our relationship...or a lurker...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, you make no sense again. You have a relationship with Aye? You've been calling me scum the whole game and I'm not so sure I understand why you aren't voting me and saying why. You and Sameech both think I'm protecting TN and he's scum with the highest vote count. Well, shit, you should both be able to lynch him or me pretty easily then even without you or Aye being able to vote TN. If I am saving scum, that is quite damning evidence to see me lynched. We have an extension of the deadline which pretty much means the threat of rush lynching or NL is diminished.* If you and TN and Aye are around D2,* you can vote him to your hearts content. So why not me now? No one is voting me. I wonder why if I'm protecting scum? Could it be because I wanted to save the life of a townie in a game where we can lose 3 in a night? Or maybe it's because I wanted to catch scum on the wagon. I don't know but I should really be hung for this mistake. Yet no one will do it. Even when I asked for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope that wasn't a threat against another townie, because that's exactly what scum would love to see. If you really are town, you're playing into scums hands by posting things like that.
Click to expand...


Only scum would threaten to NK someone subtly like that in their posts. Town would say they don't know who is going to be around D2. Which mindset do you think I was in when I made that statement?


----------



## FA_Q2

House said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> An FA swears I'm scum now for some reason...
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting that because I have said no such thing.  that is an outright falsification.  My last statement about you would be:
> Official USMB Mafia Game 5 A Game of Fire and Ice Page 70 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> post 1393
> 
> The statement was that I didn't know what to do with you and Ma because you have not posted enough for a read and have not posted anything that helps town or hurts them (not counting non participation).  You have posted more now BUT so far the only thing of substance you have posted is a declaration that I am town without support and an outright falsehood about what I have claimed about you.
> 
> 
> Meaning, I STILL don't know what to do with you but you sure are not helping your case by making unsupported claims or claims that are not true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So are you admitting that Moonglow's claim that you're town is untrue?
Click to expand...

I am saying that he has posted nothing to back it up making it unsupported.  I am town, that does not mean that you all are simply going to take my word or his for it.  Support your statements.  Blankly claiming someone else is town (even when that someone is me) without something backing it up is a rather scummy thing to do.


----------



## Mertex

FA_Q2 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> FA got all incensed when we were deciding whether to lynch/pl  MeBelle.  Seems kind of odd because she hasn't participated at all and most town should find that anti-town.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't protected anyone (as your last statement on the matter accuses) and I was incensed because you are going for a PL when we have better scum candidates.  Why would you want to lynch someone that you have no read on but think is anti town over someone that you actually think is scum?  That is the problem I am having with your actions.
Click to expand...


Because there is no guarantee that the person I think is Scum will actually turn out to be Scum.  A person that doesn't participate could be Scum too.  Too many players are using the V/LA to disappear and not post and some of you are interpreting that as being Town.   Non-participation is a Scum read, FYI.   How do you know that MeBelle is not Scum?


----------



## Avatar4321

FA_Q2 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> An FA swears I'm scum now for some reason...
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting that because I have said no such thing.  that is an outright falsification.  My last statement about you would be:
> Official USMB Mafia Game 5 A Game of Fire and Ice Page 70 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> post 1393
> 
> The statement was that I didn't know what to do with you and Ma because you have not posted enough for a read and have not posted anything that helps town or hurts them (not counting non participation).  You have posted more now BUT so far the only thing of substance you have posted is a declaration that I am town without support and an outright falsehood about what I have claimed about you.
> 
> 
> Meaning, I STILL don't know what to do with you but you sure are not helping your case by making unsupported claims or claims that are not true.
Click to expand...


Wait, you are upset that he has declared you TOWN without support?

Isn't being declared town a good thing? Was this a scum slip?


----------



## House

Avatar4321 said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> An FA swears I'm scum now for some reason...
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting that because I have said no such thing.  that is an outright falsification.  My last statement about you would be:
> Official USMB Mafia Game 5 A Game of Fire and Ice Page 70 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> post 1393
> 
> The statement was that I didn't know what to do with you and Ma because you have not posted enough for a read and have not posted anything that helps town or hurts them (not counting non participation).  You have posted more now BUT so far the only thing of substance you have posted is a declaration that I am town without support and an outright falsehood about what I have claimed about you.
> 
> 
> Meaning, I STILL don't know what to do with you but you sure are not helping your case by making unsupported claims or claims that are not true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait, you are upset that he has declared you TOWN without support?
> 
> Isn't being declared town a good thing? Was this a scum slip?
Click to expand...


Not if the person declaring you town draws suspicion on you by not providing rationale, especially when that person making the declaration flips scum on a lynch.


----------



## FA_Q2

House said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> An FA swears I'm scum now for some reason...
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting that because I have said no such thing.  that is an outright falsification.  My last statement about you would be:
> Official USMB Mafia Game 5 A Game of Fire and Ice Page 70 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> post 1393
> 
> The statement was that I didn't know what to do with you and Ma because you have not posted enough for a read and have not posted anything that helps town or hurts them (not counting non participation).  You have posted more now BUT so far the only thing of substance you have posted is a declaration that I am town without support and an outright falsehood about what I have claimed about you.
> 
> 
> Meaning, I STILL don't know what to do with you but you sure are not helping your case by making unsupported claims or claims that are not true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait, you are upset that he has declared you TOWN without support?
> 
> Isn't being declared town a good thing? Was this a scum slip?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not if the person declaring you town draws suspicion on you by not providing rationale, especially when that person making the declaration flips scum on a lynch.
Click to expand...

Not to mention that allowing that rationale to stand is not helping town at the cost of making you look better.  THAT is a scum tell - not pointing out bad logic simply because it weighs in your favor.


----------



## Avatar4321

House said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> An FA swears I'm scum now for some reason...
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting that because I have said no such thing.  that is an outright falsification.  My last statement about you would be:
> Official USMB Mafia Game 5 A Game of Fire and Ice Page 70 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> post 1393
> 
> The statement was that I didn't know what to do with you and Ma because you have not posted enough for a read and have not posted anything that helps town or hurts them (not counting non participation).  You have posted more now BUT so far the only thing of substance you have posted is a declaration that I am town without support and an outright falsehood about what I have claimed about you.
> 
> 
> Meaning, I STILL don't know what to do with you but you sure are not helping your case by making unsupported claims or claims that are not true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait, you are upset that he has declared you TOWN without support?
> 
> Isn't being declared town a good thing? Was this a scum slip?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not if the person declaring you town draws suspicion on you by not providing rationale, especially when that person making the declaration flips scum on a lynch.
Click to expand...


That is a good point. But how sure are we that moonglow will flip scum. He's on my suspect list, but part of me is thinking he's going to flip town. which is one of the reasons i havent voted for him yet.


----------



## ScarletRage

It is good town play to not allow town reads for no reason.

Tomorrow, the next person who takks abilities is lynched.

All I have got today is a desire to lynch TN Mertex. Zero townreads. That blows.


----------



## House

Avatar4321 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> An FA swears I'm scum now for some reason...
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting that because I have said no such thing.  that is an outright falsification.  My last statement about you would be:
> Official USMB Mafia Game 5 A Game of Fire and Ice Page 70 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> post 1393
> 
> The statement was that I didn't know what to do with you and Ma because you have not posted enough for a read and have not posted anything that helps town or hurts them (not counting non participation).  You have posted more now BUT so far the only thing of substance you have posted is a declaration that I am town without support and an outright falsehood about what I have claimed about you.
> 
> 
> Meaning, I STILL don't know what to do with you but you sure are not helping your case by making unsupported claims or claims that are not true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait, you are upset that he has declared you TOWN without support?
> 
> Isn't being declared town a good thing? Was this a scum slip?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not if the person declaring you town draws suspicion on you by not providing rationale, especially when that person making the declaration flips scum on a lynch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is a good point. But how sure are we that moonglow will flip scum. He's on my suspect list, but part of me is thinking he's going to flip town. which is one of the reasons i havent voted for him yet.
Click to expand...


I'm fairly well sold on it, as I'm sure you already know.

He has done everything but declare it in bold print.


----------



## Avatar4321

ScarletRage said:


> It is good town play to not allow town reads for no reason.
> 
> *Tomorrow, the next person who takks abilities is lynched.*
> 
> All I have got today is a desire to lynch TN Mertex. Zero townreads. That blows.



What do you mean by that line?


----------



## House

Avatar4321 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> An FA swears I'm scum now for some reason...
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting that because I have said no such thing.  that is an outright falsification.  My last statement about you would be:
> Official USMB Mafia Game 5 A Game of Fire and Ice Page 70 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> post 1393
> 
> The statement was that I didn't know what to do with you and Ma because you have not posted enough for a read and have not posted anything that helps town or hurts them (not counting non participation).  You have posted more now BUT so far the only thing of substance you have posted is a declaration that I am town without support and an outright falsehood about what I have claimed about you.
> 
> 
> Meaning, I STILL don't know what to do with you but you sure are not helping your case by making unsupported claims or claims that are not true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait, you are upset that he has declared you TOWN without support?
> 
> Isn't being declared town a good thing? Was this a scum slip?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not if the person declaring you town draws suspicion on you by not providing rationale, especially when that person making the declaration flips scum on a lynch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is a good point. But how sure are we that moonglow will flip scum. He's on my suspect list, but part of me is thinking he's going to flip town. which is one of the reasons i havent voted for him yet.
Click to expand...


Why do you  think he'll flip town?  State your case, counsellor.


----------



## Avatar4321

House said:


> I'm fairly well sold on it, as I'm sure you already know.
> 
> He has done everything but declare it in bold print.



Ironically, that is why I am hesitating. When he was scum in game one, he did pretty much declare it.


----------



## House

Avatar4321 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fairly well sold on it, as I'm sure you already know.
> 
> He has done everything but declare it in bold print.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ironically, that is why I am hesitating. When he was scum in game one, he did pretty much declare it.
Click to expand...


Game one.  Any chance he just might have learned a little something since then?


----------



## Avatar4321

House said:


> Why do you  think he'll flip town?  State your case, counsellor.



Because I've seen his meta in previous games and elsewhere. This is his posting style period. It comes across scummy in the game. But when he was scum, he practically flaunted it. Granted, he could actually be taking the game seriously this time and lying, but part of me still feels like moonglow is the easy lynch and not necessarily scum.


----------



## House

Avatar4321 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you  think he'll flip town?  State your case, counsellor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I've seen his meta in previous games and elsewhere. This is his posting style period. It comes across scummy in the game. But when he was scum, he practically flaunted it. Granted, he could actually be taking the game seriously this time and lying, but part of me still feels like moonglow is the easy lynch and not necessarily scum.
Click to expand...


So Moonglow is anti-town even as town?  

Perhaps the meta of everybody else should be to lynch anti-town.  Maybe it would encourage players to "play to their win condition", as the rules dictate.


----------



## Avatar4321

House said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm fairly well sold on it, as I'm sure you already know.
> 
> He has done everything but declare it in bold print.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ironically, that is why I am hesitating. When he was scum in game one, he did pretty much declare it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Game one.  Any chance he just might have learned a little something since then?
Click to expand...


Anything is possible I suppose


----------



## FA_Q2

Avatar4321 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you  think he'll flip town?  State your case, counsellor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I've seen his meta in previous games and elsewhere. This is his posting style period. It comes across scummy in the game. But when he was scum, he practically flaunted it. Granted, he could actually be taking the game seriously this time and lying, but part of me still feels like moonglow is the easy lynch and not necessarily scum.
Click to expand...

One of the reasons that I don't know what to do with him.  He might just be acting like Moonglow after all rather than actually scummy.  Remember, this IS the poster that cannot seem to avoid getting banned every other month...


----------



## FA_Q2

House said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you  think he'll flip town?  State your case, counsellor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I've seen his meta in previous games and elsewhere. This is his posting style period. It comes across scummy in the game. But when he was scum, he practically flaunted it. Granted, he could actually be taking the game seriously this time and lying, but part of me still feels like moonglow is the easy lynch and not necessarily scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Moonglow is anti-town even as town?
> 
> Perhaps the meta of everybody else should be to lynch anti-town.  Maybe it would encourage players to "play to their win condition", as the rules dictate.
Click to expand...

It would.  It would also cause us to lose a lot of games in the meantime.  I am too competitive for that 

I like to encourage that on the side.  Also, a poster like Moonglow is not going to give a damn and will not care if it causes them to get lynched...


----------



## House

FA_Q2 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you  think he'll flip town?  State your case, counsellor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I've seen his meta in previous games and elsewhere. This is his posting style period. It comes across scummy in the game. But when he was scum, he practically flaunted it. Granted, he could actually be taking the game seriously this time and lying, but part of me still feels like moonglow is the easy lynch and not necessarily scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So Moonglow is anti-town even as town?
> 
> Perhaps the meta of everybody else should be to lynch anti-town.  Maybe it would encourage players to "play to their win condition", as the rules dictate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It would.  It would also cause us to lose a lot of games in the meantime.  I am too competitive for that
> 
> I like to encourage that on the side.  Also, a poster like Moonglow is not going to give a damn and will not care if it causes them to get lynched...
Click to expand...


This is a ridiculous problem to have... but it is a problem. (Kudos to anyone that recognizes the line)

People who play like this should be bounced for flouting the rules.


----------



## House

Everybody wants a target to lynch, but if you're going to ignore the most suspicious player and wait for somebody to say, "Hai guyz I iz scum!", you're not going to lynch anyone.

Think about this objectively... if the best way to avoid getting lynched as scum is to develop a meta as playing like scum when you're town, then it makes terrific strategic sense to develop a scum meta as town.


----------



## FA_Q2

House said:


> This is a ridiculous problem to have... but it is a problem. (Kudos to anyone that recognizes the line)
> 
> People who play like this should be bounced for flouting the rules.


Hence TN's WotC attempt.


----------



## House

FA_Q2 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a ridiculous problem to have... but it is a problem. (Kudos to anyone that recognizes the line)
> 
> People who play like this should be bounced for flouting the rules.
> 
> 
> 
> Hence TN's WotC attempt.
Click to expand...


What is WotC?


----------



## House

Nevermind, found it.


----------



## House

So basically, Moonglow is playing as a Village Idiot, if I'm understanding things properly.

Fine, but I'm keeping my vote on him unless somebody that is a better candidate comes along.  Right now,nobody comes close to being as scummy as he has.  I don't pardon scummy behavior simply because it is intentional, as that then gives them a pass to not have to defend themselves when they *are* scum.


----------



## Wolfsister77

*Vote: Moonglow*


----------



## RosieS

This is why I peg Moonie as Town. Just as no matter what he cannot stop getting banned, I don't think he can hide as Scum. He could only play Village Idiot as Town. As Scum he is Mega Moron.

No offense intended, Moonglow.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## House

RosieS said:


> This is why I peg Moonie as Town. Just as no matter what he cannot stop getting banned, I don't think he can hide as Scum. He could only play Village Idiot as Town. As Scum he is Mega Moron.
> 
> No offense intended, Moonglow.
> 
> Regards from Rosie



Your post is saturated with insults, and you end it with "no offense intended"?


Hilarious.


----------



## Avatar4321

Rosie, while you are here. Why haven't you been saying as much this game?


----------



## Avatar4321

House said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I peg Moonie as Town. Just as no matter what he cannot stop getting banned, I don't think he can hide as Scum. He could only play Village Idiot as Town. As Scum he is Mega Moron.
> 
> No offense intended, Moonglow.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your post is saturated with insults, and you end it with "no offense intended"?
> 
> 
> Hilarious.
Click to expand...


That's Rosie


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

@Shaitra 

What's your thoughts on Moonglow?

Does anyone stick out as far playing for themselves instead of town?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Avatar4321 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I peg Moonie as Town. Just as no matter what he cannot stop getting banned, I don't think he can hide as Scum. He could only play Village Idiot as Town. As Scum he is Mega Moron.
> 
> No offense intended, Moonglow.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your post is saturated with insults, and you end it with "no offense intended"?
> 
> 
> Hilarious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's Rosie
Click to expand...


I was about to say the exact same thing!


----------



## Wolfsister77

RosieS said:


> This is why I peg Moonie as Town. Just as no matter what he cannot stop getting banned, I don't think he can hide as Scum. He could only play Village Idiot as Town. As Scum he is Mega Moron.
> 
> No offense intended, Moonglow.
> 
> Regards from Rosie



I don't see the difference.


----------



## RosieS

Avatar4321 said:


> Rosie, while you are here. Why haven't you been saying as much this game?



I am mourning not being a Mason this time. Being able to ID two others as Town is a big advantage.

I am just Meh on those offered up as Scum so far. I am just not seeing those. 

Uncharacteristically biding my time, I suppose.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## RosieS

Wolfsister77 said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is why I peg Moonie as Town. Just as no matter what he cannot stop getting banned, I don't think he can hide as Scum. He could only play Village Idiot as Town. As Scum he is Mega Moron.
> 
> No offense intended, Moonglow.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see the difference.
Click to expand...



In plain text (LOL) if he hasn't given himself up as Scum yet, it is because he is Town.

The boy can't help hisself.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## House

RosieS said:


> Uncharacteristically biding my time, I suppose.



Scummy McScummerson!


----------



## Wolfsister77

RosieS said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie, while you are here. Why haven't you been saying as much this game?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am mourning not being a Mason this time.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


How do you feel about drawing scum this time?


----------



## RosieS

Wolfsister77 said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie, while you are here. Why haven't you been saying as much this game?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am mourning not being a Mason this time.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you feel about drawing scum this time?
Click to expand...


There is nothing to feel since I did not draw Scum this time.

Both Scum teams know that - I am looking down the barrel of being taken out early per usual.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## FA_Q2

RosieS said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie, while you are here. Why haven't you been saying as much this game?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am mourning not being a Mason this time. Being able to ID two others as Town is a big advantage.
> 
> I am just Meh on those offered up as Scum so far. I am just not seeing those.
> 
> Uncharacteristically biding my time, I suppose.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...

Who is your top pick then?


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Moonglow has struck me as being suspicious practically the whole game. However, as other posters have noted, that doesn't necessarily mean he's scum.

He might simply have an incredibly obnoxious posting style.

I'm all for lynching someone before the end of the day. However, I think I'm going to refrain from jumping on any bandwagons until we get a more compelling case going.


----------



## Avatar4321

Will we have a more compelling case for anyone though?

The most compelling case we've had so far is TN and that wasn't a smoking gun.

I think that's the problem with day one. It's hard to make a compelling case on anyone.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Avatar4321 said:


> Will we have a more compelling case for anyone though?
> 
> *The most compelling case we've had so far is TN and that wasn't a smoking gun.*
> 
> I think that's the problem with day one. It's hard to make a compelling case on anyone.



Yea. That was frustrating to watch. lol

I thought we had a pretty good lead on scum. It's hard to be sure now.


----------



## Avatar4321

Unless something dramatic happens it looks like moonglow is the top candidate at the moment.

but something dramatic could happen at any time.


----------



## Shaitra

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> @Shaitra
> 
> What's your thoughts on Moonglow?
> 
> Does anyone stick out as far playing for themselves instead of town?



I'm on the fence where Moonglow's concerned.  It seems like he is trying to provide content, almost anyway.  

My biggest scum read right now is Rosie.  She has been very quiet and it is most uncharacteristic of her not to be proclaiming someone as scum.  In almost every game on day one there is someone she is adamant is scum.  For her to have no reads is surprising.  Also, I mentioned earlier that she doesn't appear to be reading the thread.  She mentioned me and called me MIA even though I had posted that particular day already.


----------



## Wake

*Now online.

Reading through.*


----------



## Wake

*
Vote Count 1.12*​
*tn5421 (3): *_Sameech, FA_Q2, Sgt_Gath_
*MeBelle60 (2): *_Avatar4321, Mertex_
*Moonglow (2):*_ AyeCantSeeYou, House_
*Grandma (1):*_ tn5421_
*Shaitra (1):* _RosieS
_
*Not Voting (7): *_MeBelle60, Shaitra, CafeAuLait, Wolfsister77, Moonglow, ScarletRage, Grandma_

*With 16 alive, it takes 9 to lynch!
Deadline is 8/30/14, @1pm central.
*Am aware of Scarlet's activation.
*


Spoiler: Activated Abilities



*[CafeAuLait] - Neighborize!*
_Select five other players. You and them will now be Neighbors, and have your very own Neighborhood. This effect lasts until the end of the game. This ability cannot be activated if less than six players are alive._

*[Mertex] - Nimble Fingers*
_Select one player and steal his or her "
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" ability. You may not target a player who has already used an "
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" ability. You may only activate this ability during Day 1 or 2._

*[Grandma] - Invulnerability*
Shield yourself from all kill attempts the following Night. This ability may only be used during Day 1.

*[House] - Revelation!*
Target two players. The Mod publicly reveals their "" abilities for all to see.

*[Shaitra] - Human Shield*
Gain "1-Shot Meat Shield" status. You may guard one player during the Night, and if he or she would die, you will die instead.

*[tn5421] - Elementalism*
Select one player, and select either "Ice" or "Fire." That player will be protected from being killed by a Mafia team of that element the following Night. May only be activated during Day 1 or Day 2.

*[Sgt_Gath] - Jailer's Keys*
Select and give one player "1-Shot Jailkeeper" status. This means your target can jail one person once during the Night. A person that is jailed cannot be killed during that Night, but he or she also isn't able to use any abilities.

*[RosieS] - Double Trouble*
Target and give one player another chance to use his or her "" ability again. Cannot be used on players who haven't used an "" ability. May only be activated during Day 1 or 2.

*[FA_Q2] - Recycle*
Take one "" ability that has already been activated, and activate it as your own. You may only use this effect during Days 1 or 2.

*[Wolfsister77] - Blockade*
Select one player with two or more votes on his or her wagon. Remove two of those votes, and the players who had cast those two votes may not vote for that player again during this Day. This ability may only be activated during Day 1 or 2.



*1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5 | 1.6 | 1.7 | 1.8 | 1.9*​


----------



## Avatar4321

Shaitra said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Shaitra
> 
> What's your thoughts on Moonglow?
> 
> Does anyone stick out as far playing for themselves instead of town?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on the fence where Moonglow's concerned.  It seems like he is trying to provide content, almost anyway.
> 
> My biggest scum read right now is Rosie.  She has been very quiet and it is most uncharacteristic of her not to be proclaiming someone as scum.  In almost every game on day one there is someone she is adamant is scum.  For her to have no reads is surprising.  Also, I mentioned earlier that she doesn't appear to be reading the thread.  She mentioned me and called me MIA even though I had posted that particular day already.
Click to expand...

 
any other reads one way or another?


----------



## Wake

*Activation noted. Sameech and MeBelle60's special abilities will now be swapped. Each will receive a PM with their new ability. PM sent.*



Spoiler: Swapper



*[BobPlumb] - Swapper*
Select two other players who haven't used their "" abilities. The Mod will swap them. This power may only be used once, during Days 1, 2, or 3.





ScarletRage said:


> *Swapper: Sammech and Mebelle*
> 
> Sammech has claimed his ability to be a 1 shot ability cop. After Wake processes this, that is what Mebelle will be.


----------



## RosieS

FA_Q2 said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie, while you are here. Why haven't you been saying as much this game?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am mourning not being a Mason this time. Being able to ID two others as Town is a big advantage.
> 
> I am just Meh on those offered up as Scum so far. I am just not seeing those.
> 
> Uncharacteristically biding my time, I suppose.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is your top pick then?
Click to expand...



The one I have had my vote on this whole time. I am still not taking my vote off her.

She accuses me but won't vote for me at any time she has accused me.

Accusing repeatedly yet avoiding obvious OMGUS every time is severely scummy.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Shaitra

RosieS said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie, while you are here. Why haven't you been saying as much this game?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am mourning not being a Mason this time. Being able to ID two others as Town is a big advantage.
> 
> I am just Meh on those offered up as Scum so far. I am just not seeing those.
> 
> Uncharacteristically biding my time, I suppose.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is your top pick then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The one I have had my vote on this whole time. I am still not taking my vote off her.
> 
> She accuses me but won't vote for me at any time she has accused me.
> 
> Accusing repeatedly yet avoiding obvious OMGUS every time is severely scummy.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...

  Really Rosie?  Why don't you lay out your case why I am scum.  I specifically haven't voted for you because I know you will immediately label the vote as OMGUS.  But I have given two reasons why you are suspicious.


----------



## Shaitra

Avatar, I've been getting a town feel from TN, Wolf, Sgt_Gath, and House.  I'm leaning town on you but you haven't contributed much yet in the way of analysis.  I'd like to see more from you.


----------



## Shaitra

RosieS said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie, while you are here. Why haven't you been saying as much this game?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am mourning not being a Mason this time. Being able to ID two others as Town is a big advantage.
> 
> I am just Meh on those offered up as Scum so far. I am just not seeing those.
> 
> Uncharacteristically biding my time, I suppose.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is your top pick then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *The one I have had my vote on this whole time. I am still not taking my vote off her.*
> 
> She accuses me but won't vote for me at any time she has accused me.
> 
> Accusing repeatedly yet avoiding obvious OMGUS every time is severely scummy.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


The whole time?  I do believe you were voting for Wolfsister in vote 1.5.  Did your memory fail you again?


----------



## RosieS

Shaitra said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie, while you are here. Why haven't you been saying as much this game?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am mourning not being a Mason this time. Being able to ID two others as Town is a big advantage.
> 
> I am just Meh on those offered up as Scum so far. I am just not seeing those.
> 
> Uncharacteristically biding my time, I suppose.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is your top pick then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The one I have had my vote on this whole time. I am still not taking my vote off her.
> 
> She accuses me but won't vote for me at any time she has accused me.
> 
> Accusing repeatedly yet avoiding obvious OMGUS every time is severely scummy.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really Rosie?  Why don't you lay out your case why I am scum.  I specifically haven't voted for you because I know you will immediately label the vote as OMGUS.  But I have given two reasons why you are suspicious.
Click to expand...


I just did and you just quoted it.

Perhaps what  is  MIA is the grey matter between your ears?

Regards from Rosie


----------



## RosieS

Shaitra said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie, while you are here. Why haven't you been saying as much this game?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am mourning not being a Mason this time. Being able to ID two others as Town is a big advantage.
> 
> I am just Meh on those offered up as Scum so far. I am just not seeing those.
> 
> Uncharacteristically biding my time, I suppose.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is your top pick then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *The one I have had my vote on this whole time. I am still not taking my vote off her.*
> 
> She accuses me but won't vote for me at any time she has accused me.
> 
> Accusing repeatedly yet avoiding obvious OMGUS every time is severely scummy.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The whole time?  I do believe you were voting for Wolfsister in vote 1.5.  Did your memory fail you again?
Click to expand...


The whole of the last few votes. I put my vote on you and have not moved it. I  am not moving it now.

But you bitch, moan and complain but do not vote for me.

That is hiding - if you weren't Scum an OMGUS would not bother you.

Wolfsister implied I might be Scum. Did I move my vote? Nooooo.

Avatar opened by voting for me. Did I vote for him,?  Nooooo.

You wanna bitch about Rosie repeatedly but do not tell the whole story and have not once put your vote where your mouth is.

Scairdy Scum.

Makes me wonder about what is defective that is causing your scumplay to suck so badly.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## sameech

ScarletRage said:


> It is good town play to not allow town reads for no reason.
> 
> Tomorrow, the next person who takks abilities is lynched.
> 
> All I have got today is a desire to lynch TN Mertex. Zero townreads. That blows.



I may have acquired an ability that I will call "Poetic Justice" for now--just waiting for Wake to clarify its limits in a PM.


----------



## Shaitra

RosieS said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie, while you are here. Why haven't you been saying as much this game?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am mourning not being a Mason this time. Being able to ID two others as Town is a big advantage.
> 
> I am just Meh on those offered up as Scum so far. I am just not seeing those.
> 
> Uncharacteristically biding my time, I suppose.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is your top pick then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *The one I have had my vote on this whole time. I am still not taking my vote off her.*
> 
> She accuses me but won't vote for me at any time she has accused me.
> 
> Accusing repeatedly yet avoiding obvious OMGUS every time is severely scummy.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The whole time?  I do believe you were voting for Wolfsister in vote 1.5.  Did your memory fail you again?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The whole of the last few votes. I put my vote on you and have not moved it. I  am not moving it now.
> 
> But you bitch, moan and complain but do not vote for me.
> 
> That is hiding - if you weren't Scum an OMGUS would not bother you.
> 
> Wolfsister implied I might be Scum. Did I move my vote? Nooooo.
> 
> Avatar opened by voting for me. Did I vote for him,?  Nooooo.
> 
> You wanna bitch about Rosie repeatedly but do not tell the whole story and have not once put your vote where your mouth is.
> 
> Scairdy Scum.
> 
> Makes me wonder about what is defective that is causing your scumplay to suck so badly.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


Wow, Rosie is really squirming.  It is definitely time to cast a vote.  

*Vote: Rosie
*
Notice how "the whole time" becomes "the whole last couple of votes" after it's shown that she lied about having her vote on me the whole time?  Her only argument for me being scum is I called her scummy and didn't immediately vote for her.


----------



## sameech

Shaitra said:


> ....
> 
> Notice how "the whole time" becomes "the whole last couple of votes" after it's shown that she lied about having her vote on me the whole time?  Her only argument for me being scum is I called her scummy and didn't immediately vote for her.



Feels more like you aggravated her into making a factual mistake in the heat of the moment in a game with over 1700 posts already just to have something to hang your vote on.  Not saying you are scum, but just don't see it as a gotcha moment so much as a grudge moment.


----------



## Mertex

Just in case my "replace MeBelle" comment undid my vote, I'm going to vote again.

I think MeBelle has a pretty good chance of being Scum this time, so why bother to replace her.  It's not like her lack of participation is pro-town.

*VOTE:MeBelle*


----------



## MeBelle

Mertex said:


> Just in case my "replace MeBelle" comment undid my vote, I'm going to vote again.
> 
> I think MeBelle has a pretty good chance of being Scum this time, so why bother to replace her.  It's not like her lack of participation is pro-town.
> 
> *VOTE:MeBelle*


Bad vote Mertex...which makes you very scummy looking.


----------



## Mertex

MeBelle60 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just in case my "replace MeBelle" comment undid my vote, I'm going to vote again.
> 
> I think MeBelle has a pretty good chance of being Scum this time, so why bother to replace her.  It's not like her lack of participation is pro-town.
> 
> *VOTE:MeBelle*
> 
> 
> 
> Bad vote Mertex...which makes you very scummy looking.
Click to expand...



OMGUS!


----------



## Shaitra

sameech said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> Notice how "the whole time" becomes "the whole last couple of votes" after it's shown that she lied about having her vote on me the whole time?  Her only argument for me being scum is I called her scummy and didn't immediately vote for her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feels more like you aggravated her into making a factual mistake in the heat of the moment in a game with over 1700 posts already just to have something to hang your vote on.  Not saying you are scum, but just don't see it as a gotcha moment so much as a grudge moment.
Click to expand...


But why is she getting so upset about being noted as potential scum?  Rosie is usually more calm than that.


----------



## MeBelle

Mertex said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just in case my "replace MeBelle" comment undid my vote, I'm going to vote again.
> 
> I think MeBelle has a pretty good chance of being Scum this time, so why bother to replace her.  It's not like her lack of participation is pro-town.
> 
> *VOTE:MeBelle*
> 
> 
> 
> Bad vote Mertex...which makes you very scummy looking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> OMGUS!
Click to expand...


Love the smiley!!  

No dear, my lack of participation has to do with lack of internet service.


----------



## RosieS

Shaitra said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> Notice how "the whole time" becomes "the whole last couple of votes" after it's shown that she lied about having her vote on me the whole time?  Her only argument for me being scum is I called her scummy and didn't immediately vote for her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feels more like you aggravated her into making a factual mistake in the heat of the moment in a game with over 1700 posts already just to have something to hang your vote on.  Not saying you are scum, but just don't see it as a gotcha moment so much as a grudge moment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But why is she getting so upset about being noted as potential scum?  Rosie is usually more calm than that.
Click to expand...



ROFL! Lynch All Liars!

Regards from Rosie


----------



## sameech

Shaitra said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> Notice how "the whole time" becomes "the whole last couple of votes" after it's shown that she lied about having her vote on me the whole time?  Her only argument for me being scum is I called her scummy and didn't immediately vote for her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feels more like you aggravated her into making a factual mistake in the heat of the moment in a game with over 1700 posts already just to have something to hang your vote on.  Not saying you are scum, but just don't see it as a gotcha moment so much as a grudge moment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But why is she getting so upset about being noted as potential scum?  Rosie is usually more calm than that.
Click to expand...


No idea.  I'm not Rosie.  Maybe she is scum.  Maybe she is a PR.   Maybe she is tired of being killed by scum. Maybe she took that "Say Nothing Negative for 24 hours" challenge circulating facebook and it didn't take.  Whatever she is, I just need something more anti-town than a factual inconsistency of no importance to make me suspicious.  I am not in the "Lynch All Liars" Fan Club.  Sometimes prevarications are very much pro-town in my experience.


----------



## Shaitra

Something else I've noticed in doing an ISO on Rosie.  In game 4, she called herself town several times on day 1.  I don't believe she's stated that in this game yet.  She also hasn't posted as much in this game as in others so far.  Scum do tend to go quiet to try and keep from making mistakes.


----------



## Mertex

MeBelle60 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just in case my "replace MeBelle" comment undid my vote, I'm going to vote again.
> 
> I think MeBelle has a pretty good chance of being Scum this time, so why bother to replace her.  It's not like her lack of participation is pro-town.
> 
> *VOTE:MeBelle*
> 
> 
> 
> Bad vote Mertex...which makes you very scummy looking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> OMGUS!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Love the smiley!!
> 
> No dear, my lack of participation has to do with lack of internet service.
Click to expand...



What was your excuse in Game 1, 2, 3 and 4?


----------



## Shaitra

sameech said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> Notice how "the whole time" becomes "the whole last couple of votes" after it's shown that she lied about having her vote on me the whole time?  Her only argument for me being scum is I called her scummy and didn't immediately vote for her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feels more like you aggravated her into making a factual mistake in the heat of the moment in a game with over 1700 posts already just to have something to hang your vote on.  Not saying you are scum, but just don't see it as a gotcha moment so much as a grudge moment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But why is she getting so upset about being noted as potential scum?  Rosie is usually more calm than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No idea.  I'm not Rosie.  Maybe she is scum.  Maybe she is a PR.   Maybe she is tired of being killed by scum. Maybe she took that "Say Nothing Negative for 24 hours" challenge circulating facebook and it didn't take.  Whatever she is, I just need something more anti-town than a factual inconsistency of no importance to make me suspicious.  I am not in the "Lynch All Liars" Fan Club.  Sometimes prevarications are very much pro-town in my experience.
Click to expand...

Interesting.  Sam is defending Rosie.  Reaction noted.


----------



## sameech

Shaitra said:


> Something else I've noticed in doing an ISO on Rosie.  In game 4, she called herself town several times on day 1.  I don't believe she's stated that in this game yet.  She also hasn't posted as much in this game as in others so far.  Scum do tend to go quiet to try and keep from making mistakes.



I'd rather have her quiet than playing like Mertex and TN at the moment.  Not being critical--it is your vote to do with what you like-- so much as just passing time waiting for Wake to answer my question.  Rosie is always on most people's FoS list.   This is a WIFOMy intense set up, so sometimes discussing these things might trigger some new thought or angle to look at stuff.  I am pretty much at an analytical impasse at this point   TN was my single best candidate followed by a couple used to be my candidates, followed by meh maybe's.


----------



## RosieS

LOL! Shaitra just made a big mistake. Falsely accusing me of calm!! What a scummy thing to say!

LMBO!

I think I'd rather be accused of friendliness and niceness, TYVM.

Too Funny !

Too Scummy!

Regards from Rosie


----------



## sameech

Shaitra said:


> No idea.  I'm not Rosie.  Maybe she is scum.  Maybe she is a PR.   Maybe she is tired of being killed by scum. Maybe she took that "Say Nothing Negative for 24 hours" challenge circulating facebook and it didn't take.  Whatever she is, I just need something more anti-town than a factual inconsistency of no importance to make me suspicious.  I am not in the "Lynch All Liars" Fan Club.  Sometimes prevarications are very much pro-town in my experience.


Interesting.  Sam is defending Rosie.  Reaction noted.[/QUOTE]

 Your grasping at straws is also noted.   "Oh nosomebody wants to have a discussion.  We can't have that or town might actually win this time.  MAY DAY MAY DAY MAY DAY!!"


----------



## sameech

RosieS said:


> LOL! Shaitra just made a big mistake. Falsely accusing me of calm!! What a scummy thing to say!
> 
> LMBO!
> 
> I think I'd rather be accused of friendliness and niceness, TYVM.
> 
> Too Funny !
> 
> Too Scummy!
> 
> Regards from Rosie



Rosie, I have resolved myself that the only way to figure you out is to either let scum tell us by killing you or the process of elimination of everybody else LOL.  I don't even try any more.  If you are here on Day 3, I will be suspicious.  Until then, you are just you.


----------



## Shaitra

sameech said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Something else I've noticed in doing an ISO on Rosie.  In game 4, she called herself town several times on day 1.  I don't believe she's stated that in this game yet.  She also hasn't posted as much in this game as in others so far.  Scum do tend to go quiet to try and keep from making mistakes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd rather have her quiet than playing like Mertex and TN at the moment.  Not being critical--it is your vote to do with what you like-- so much as just passing time waiting for Wake to answer my question.  Rosie is always on most people's FoS list.   This is a WIFOMy intense set up, so sometimes discussing these things might trigger some new thought or angle to look at stuff.  I am pretty much at an analytical impasse at this point   TN was my single best candidate followed by a couple used to be my candidates, followed by meh maybe's.
Click to expand...


I can understand that.  So you believe TN is town now?  Or just not lynchable at the moment?


----------



## RosieS

sameech said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! Shaitra just made a big mistake. Falsely accusing me of calm!! What a scummy thing to say!
> 
> LMBO!
> 
> I think I'd rather be accused of friendliness and niceness, TYVM.
> 
> Too Funny !
> 
> Too Scummy!
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie, I have resolved myself that the only way to figure you out is to either let scum tell us by killing you or the process of elimination of everybody else LOL.  I don't even try any more.  If you are here on Day 3, I will be suspicious.  Until then, you are just you.
Click to expand...


Yeah, abnormality and eccentricity are true descriptors.

But I am rather consistent and I have an ok ear for truthiness. : -)

The only time I have backed off is Avatar's change.  Bingo on that one!

Not to worry. If Scum whack me early or late, I will still flip Town.

Shaitra thinks she has someone on the other team and will not back off despite being wrong.

I don't care which team Shaitra is on, it is one of the two Scum ones.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Avatar4321

Shaitra said:


> Avatar, I've been getting a town feel from TN, Wolf, Sgt_Gath, and House.  I'm leaning town on you but you haven't contributed much yet in the way of analysis.  I'd like to see more from you.


 
I'll give you some reads when I have more time


----------



## sameech

RosieS said:


> Yeah, abnormality and eccentricity are true descriptors.
> 
> But I am rather consistent and I have an ok ear for truthiness. : -)
> 
> The only time I have backed off is Avatar's change.  Bingo on that one!
> 
> Not to worry. If Scum whack me early or late, I will still flip Town.
> 
> Shaitra thinks she has someone on the other team and will not back off despite being wrong.
> 
> I don't care which team Shaitra is on, it is one of the two Scum ones.
> 
> Regards from Rosie



I think you like to be unexpected so no matter what people expect, you try to be different.  Just some things you have no control over like your alignment.  You seem to have a lot of fun in these games, or at least they appeal to that side of you, so you have a leg up on some players here, myself included 95% of the time.

I think you are as wrong about her as she is about you, but time will tell.

Salutations from Sam


----------



## Avatar4321

reads right now

leaning scum on TN and mertex. Mebelle because she is quoted and less helpful even for her.

I've been suspicious of Rosie but that last exchange between shaitra and Rosie seems more like her.

town reads on wolf, Sam, aye, and cafe.

I've had moonglow on my scum list for his game play but I tend to think hr is town this game. So I guess it's a back and forth.

the rest im fairly null. Maybe slight leans one way or another


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

@tn5421 

What's your take on sgt_gath and Shaitra?


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> reads right now
> 
> leaning scum on TN and mertex. Mebelle because she is quoted and less helpful even for her.
> 
> I've been suspicious of Rosie but that last exchange between shaitra and Rosie seems more like her.
> 
> town reads on wolf, Sam, aye, and cafe.
> 
> I've had moonglow on my scum list for his game play but I tend to think hr is town this game. So I guess it's a back and forth.
> 
> the rest im fairly null. Maybe slight leans one way or another



Well, unless you're Scum, you're making a mistake in thinking I'm Scum.   I'm voting for MeBelle because she has been of no help.   In Game 4, she wasn't paying attention, came in at the last minute and cast a vote without even bothering to talk to the other mason, or even asking him if he agreed since they both knew they were Town.  Very scummy move and she was Town.  Can't expect anything better, especially if she is Scum.


----------



## Grandma

Mertex, that's not exactly the truth, now is it.


----------



## sameech

Mertex said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> reads right now
> 
> leaning scum on TN and mertex. Mebelle because she is quoted and less helpful even for her.
> 
> I've been suspicious of Rosie but that last exchange between shaitra and Rosie seems more like her.
> 
> town reads on wolf, Sam, aye, and cafe.
> 
> I've had moonglow on my scum list for his game play but I tend to think hr is town this game. So I guess it's a back and forth.
> 
> the rest im fairly null. Maybe slight leans one way or another
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, unless you're Scum, you're making a mistake in thinking I'm Scum.   I'm voting for MeBelle because she has been of no help.   In Game 4, she wasn't paying attention, came in at the last minute and cast a vote without even bothering to talk to the other mason, or even asking him if he agreed since they both knew they were Town.  Very scummy move and she was Town.  Can't expect anything better, especially if she is Scum.
Click to expand...


Scum need a lot more town help to get wagons going.  Dividing scum into two pairs makes it even harder for them to get one going.  In a way, non-playing town benefits us in that it makes it harder for scum to get a mislynch.  Isn't Mebelle being killed at the end of the day with or without your vote?  Seems kind of pointless to vote for someone who is effectively already dead.


----------



## Grandma

Mertex said:


> ... I'm voting for MeBelle because she has been of no help.   In Game 4, she wasn't paying attention, came in at the last minute and cast a vote without even bothering to talk to the other mason, or even asking him if he agreed since they both knew they were Town.  Very scummy move and she was Town.  Can't expect anything better, especially if she is Scum.



MeBelle's online now.

@MeBelle60 - could you clarify Mertex's quote please?


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> Mertex, that's not exactly the truth, now is it.


That is exactly what happened.   MeBelle popped in and voted.  Link me to any post she made before she voted where she even mentioned that is what she was going to do. 


Why do you insist on lying?  I know players here are going to believe you over me, and that's fine.  Vote me off, and find out who is the one that is lying.  I dare you.


----------



## Grandma

I'm up for your dare, fuhrer.


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... I'm voting for MeBelle because she has been of no help.   In Game 4, she wasn't paying attention, came in at the last minute and cast a vote without even bothering to talk to the other mason, or even asking him if he agreed since they both knew they were Town.  Very scummy move and she was Town.  Can't expect anything better, especially if she is Scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle's online now.
> 
> @MeBelle60 - could you clarify Mertex's quote please?
Click to expand...


Yeah, with a link to where she told tn or anyone, what she was going to do.


----------



## Grandma

Unless there are extraordinary circumstances I'll be voting for you all of Day 2.


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> I'm up for your dare, fuhrer.




Yeah, well that's what you called me in Game 4, and guess who turned out to be the Fuhrer?


----------



## Grandma

You did. That's why MeBelle voted for you. She thought you were Scum.

*walks away from bait*


----------



## Avatar4321

Mertex said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm up for your dare, fuhrer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, well that's what you called me in Game 4, and guess who turned out to be the Fuhrer?
Click to expand...

 
Hitler?


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> Unless there are extraordinary circumstances I'll be voting for you all of Day 2.



You mean, unless you kill me Night 1?  The only thing that can prevent me dying on Night 1 is that you don't know who the other Scum are, and you don't know if they are going to try to kill me too, so if I survive it is only because both of you Scum teams decided to vote for me and cancelled each other out, or both of you decide to vote for someone else in case the other team is voting for me, and neither of you vote me out.  So, good luck.


----------



## sameech

Mertex said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless there are extraordinary circumstances I'll be voting for you all of Day 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean, unless you kill me Night 1?  The only thing that can prevent me dying on Night 1 is that you don't know who the other Scum are, and you don't know if they are going to try to kill me too, so if I survive it is only because both of you Scum teams decided to vote for me and cancelled each other out, or both of you decide to vote for someone else in case the other team is voting for me, and neither of you vote me out.  So, good luck.
Click to expand...


There is always Night 2 or 3 or 4 when I can activate your meat shield against your will with my new found power, precious.


----------



## House

Mertex said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless there are extraordinary circumstances I'll be voting for you all of Day 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean, unless you kill me Night 1?  The only thing that can prevent me dying on Night 1 is that you don't know who the other Scum are, and you don't know if they are going to try to kill me too, so if I survive it is only because both of you Scum teams decided to vote for me and cancelled each other out, or both of you decide to vote for someone else in case the other team is voting for me, and neither of you vote me out.  So, good luck.
Click to expand...



The fire team knows you're up for grabs because tn blocked you from ice.


Juuust sayin'


----------



## MeBelle

Grandma said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... I'm voting for MeBelle because she has been of no help.   In Game 4, she wasn't paying attention, came in at the last minute and cast a vote without even bothering to talk to the other mason, or even asking him if he agreed since they both knew they were Town.  Very scummy move and she was Town.  Can't expect anything better, especially if she is Scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle's online now.
> 
> @MeBelle60 - could you clarify Mertex's quote please?
Click to expand...


Mertex is not telling the complete truth.  

Yes, I blew it in game 4, but what does being a mason in game four have to do with this game?

One more time @Mertex I was in the boonies with crappy internet service...it's not about paying attention, it's about catching up.


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> You did. That's why MeBelle voted for you. She thought you were Scum.
> 
> *walks away from bait*



Well, MeBelle turned out to be wrong.  And as a Townie, she didn't play to her win condition.  You probably want to keep MeBelle so you can use her again like you did in Game 4 and as you mentioned in your Scum QT.


----------



## Grandma

Avatar4321 said:


> Hitler?



Goes back to her paranoid, overbearing, coercing, anti-Town gameplay in Game 4.


----------



## Grandma

MeBelle60 said:


> Mertex is not telling the complete truth.



Oh. Gee. I guess we should Lynch All Lairs!! Bwahahaha!


----------



## House

Grandma said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex is not telling the complete truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. Gee. I guess we should Lynch All Lairs!! Bwahahaha!
Click to expand...


Starting with Rosie?


----------



## Mertex

MeBelle60 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... I'm voting for MeBelle because she has been of no help.   In Game 4, she wasn't paying attention, came in at the last minute and cast a vote without even bothering to talk to the other mason, or even asking him if he agreed since they both knew they were Town.  Very scummy move and she was Town.  Can't expect anything better, especially if she is Scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle's online now.
> 
> @MeBelle60 - could you clarify Mertex's quote please?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mertex is not telling the complete truth.
> 
> Yes, I blew it in game 4, but what does being a mason in game four have to do with this game?
> 
> One more time @Mertex I was in the boonies with crappy internet service...it's not about paying attention, it's about catching up.
Click to expand...


So what is the truth MeBelle?  Where's the link?

And if you don't understand why I mentioned the fact that you and tn were both masons and you didn't even bother to tell him what you were going to do when you decided to vote for me at Lylo, then there's no point in repeating it.

About having crappy internet, yeah, well, maybe if this was your first time, but you've been getting away with not posting and not giving a crap about any of the games and then just popping in from time to time and doing your little routine about why you haven't posted, and everybody is going to believe you and give you a pass because Grandma is going to vouch for you.  She doesn't want to lose you, she's going to need you if she plans for Scum to win.


----------



## RosieS

sameech said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, abnormality and eccentricity are true descriptors.
> 
> But I am rather consistent and I have an ok ear for truthiness. : -)
> 
> The only time I have backed off is Avatar's change.  Bingo on that one!
> 
> Not to worry. If Scum whack me early or late, I will still flip Town.
> 
> Shaitra thinks she has someone on the other team and will not back off despite being wrong.
> 
> I don't care which team Shaitra is on, it is one of the two Scum ones.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you like to be unexpected so no matter what people expect, you try to be different.  Just some things you have no control over like your alignment.  You seem to have a lot of fun in these games, or at least they appeal to that side of you, so you have a leg up on some players here, myself included 95% of the time.
> 
> I think you are as wrong about her as she is about you, but time will tell.
> 
> Salutations from Sam
Click to expand...


This is a very truthy reply.    !!

Regards from Rosie


----------



## RosieS

House said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex is not telling the complete truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. Gee. I guess we should Lynch All Lairs!! Bwahahaha!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Starting with Rosie?
Click to expand...


Starting with Shaitra, silly.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## MeBelle

Mertex said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> You did. That's why MeBelle voted for you. She thought you were Scum.
> 
> *walks away from bait*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, MeBelle turned out to be wrong.  And as a Townie, she didn't play to her win condition.  You probably want to keep MeBelle so you can use her again like you did in Game 4 and as you mentioned in your Scum QT.
Click to expand...


Geez...who hasn't been wrong evah' in this game?


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex is not telling the complete truth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. Gee. I guess we should Lynch All Lairs!! Bwahahaha!
Click to expand...


Well, we should start with you.....you're the one that lied through your teeth about me not mentioning my ability before activating it, and then changed your story and got every one to give you a pass on it.

You've been playing this game like you did Game 4 when you were Scum.  Even Rosie mentioned it in the neighborhood that you were being aggressive and you only do that when you are scum.  Nobody wants to believe it, and that is what happened in game 4, and Town lost.  So, I imagine that we'll lose again.


----------



## Mertex

MeBelle60 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> You did. That's why MeBelle voted for you. She thought you were Scum.
> 
> *walks away from bait*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, MeBelle turned out to be wrong.  And as a Townie, she didn't play to her win condition.  You probably want to keep MeBelle so you can use her again like you did in Game 4 and as you mentioned in your Scum QT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Geez...who hasn't been wrong evah' in this game?
Click to expand...


It's not about being wrong, MeBelle, it's about not paying attention to the game or giving a crap about it and then making a scummy move to make Town lose when you were Town.


----------



## Mertex

House said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unless there are extraordinary circumstances I'll be voting for you all of Day 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean, unless you kill me Night 1?  The only thing that can prevent me dying on Night 1 is that you don't know who the other Scum are, and you don't know if they are going to try to kill me too, so if I survive it is only because both of you Scum teams decided to vote for me and cancelled each other out, or both of you decide to vote for someone else in case the other team is voting for me, and neither of you vote me out.  So, good luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The fire team knows you're up for grabs because tn blocked you from ice.
> 
> 
> Juuust sayin'
Click to expand...


Well, then you all should be finding out the truth pretty soon.


----------



## Grandma

House said:


> Starting with Rosie?



No. Rosie's cool.


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hitler?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goes back to her paranoid, overbearing, coercing, anti-Town gameplay in Game 4.
Click to expand...



Oh, and you're being so nice.  Making it personal and telling me I shouldn't play anymore.  Yeah, that's your Town face.


----------



## House

Grandma said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Starting with Rosie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. Rosie's cool.
Click to expand...


My bad, didn't realize it was "Lynch All Uncool Liars".

Rookie mistake, and all.


----------



## Mertex

sameech said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> reads right now
> 
> leaning scum on TN and mertex. Mebelle because she is quoted and less helpful even for her.
> 
> I've been suspicious of Rosie but that last exchange between shaitra and Rosie seems more like her.
> 
> town reads on wolf, Sam, aye, and cafe.
> 
> I've had moonglow on my scum list for his game play but I tend to think hr is town this game. So I guess it's a back and forth.
> 
> the rest im fairly null. Maybe slight leans one way or another
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, unless you're Scum, you're making a mistake in thinking I'm Scum.   I'm voting for MeBelle because she has been of no help.   In Game 4, she wasn't paying attention, came in at the last minute and cast a vote without even bothering to talk to the other mason, or even asking him if he agreed since they both knew they were Town.  Very scummy move and she was Town.  Can't expect anything better, especially if she is Scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Scum need a lot more town help to get wagons going.  Dividing scum into two pairs makes it even harder for them to get one going.  In a way, non-playing town benefits us in that it makes it harder for scum to get a mislynch.  Isn't Mebelle being killed at the end of the day with or without your vote?  Seems kind of pointless to vote for someone who is effectively already dead.
Click to expand...


So please explain how MeBelle is being killed?  There were not enough votes to replace her, there are not enough votes to lynch her.  So, please explain to me how she is going to be killed.


----------



## Avatar4321

Mertex said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> reads right now
> 
> leaning scum on TN and mertex. Mebelle because she is quoted and less helpful even for her.
> 
> I've been suspicious of Rosie but that last exchange between shaitra and Rosie seems more like her.
> 
> town reads on wolf, Sam, aye, and cafe.
> 
> I've had moonglow on my scum list for his game play but I tend to think hr is town this game. So I guess it's a back and forth.
> 
> the rest im fairly null. Maybe slight leans one way or another
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, unless you're Scum, you're making a mistake in thinking I'm Scum.   I'm voting for MeBelle because she has been of no help.   In Game 4, she wasn't paying attention, came in at the last minute and cast a vote without even bothering to talk to the other mason, or even asking him if he agreed since they both knew they were Town.  Very scummy move and she was Town.  Can't expect anything better, especially if she is Scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Scum need a lot more town help to get wagons going.  Dividing scum into two pairs makes it even harder for them to get one going.  In a way, non-playing town benefits us in that it makes it harder for scum to get a mislynch.  Isn't Mebelle being killed at the end of the day with or without your vote?  Seems kind of pointless to vote for someone who is effectively already dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So please explain how MeBelle is being killed?  There were not enough votes to replace her, there are not enough votes to lynch her.  So, please explain to me how she is going to be killed.
Click to expand...

 
natural causes?


----------



## Grandma

House said:


> My bad, didn't realize it was "Lynch All Uncool Liars".
> 
> Rookie mistake, and all.



Rosie's Town.  That's what I meant.


----------



## MeBelle

Mertex said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> You did. That's why MeBelle voted for you. She thought you were Scum.
> 
> *walks away from bait*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, MeBelle turned out to be wrong.  And as a Townie, she didn't play to her win condition.  You probably want to keep MeBelle so you can use her again like you did in Game 4 and as you mentioned in your Scum QT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Geez...who hasn't been wrong evah' in this game?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not about being wrong, MeBelle, it's about not paying attention to the game or giving a crap about it and then making a scummy move to make Town lose when you were Town.
Click to expand...



Being wrong in game four does not make me scummy for cripes sake,,,,get off of game four, play this game.


----------



## Avatar4321

MeBelle60 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> You did. That's why MeBelle voted for you. She thought you were Scum.
> 
> *walks away from bait*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, MeBelle turned out to be wrong.  And as a Townie, she didn't play to her win condition.  You probably want to keep MeBelle so you can use her again like you did in Game 4 and as you mentioned in your Scum QT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Geez...who hasn't been wrong evah' in this game?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not about being wrong, MeBelle, it's about not paying attention to the game or giving a crap about it and then making a scummy move to make Town lose when you were Town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Being wrong in game four does not make me scummy for cripes sake,,,,get off of game four, play this game.
Click to expand...

 
considering you've been catching up for several days, do you have any reads yet?


----------



## Mertex

MeBelle60 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> You did. That's why MeBelle voted for you. She thought you were Scum.
> 
> *walks away from bait*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, MeBelle turned out to be wrong.  And as a Townie, she didn't play to her win condition.  You probably want to keep MeBelle so you can use her again like you did in Game 4 and as you mentioned in your Scum QT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Geez...who hasn't been wrong evah' in this game?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not about being wrong, MeBelle, it's about not paying attention to the game or giving a crap about it and then making a scummy move to make Town lose when you were Town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Being wrong in game four does not make me scummy for cripes sake,,,,get off of game four, play this game.
Click to expand...


I am playing this game.  Not that you can say the same thing.  And it isn't about game 4, it's about this game, your lack of participation and  not paying attention, I guess we could say that about all  the games I've played where you've played.  Not helping town is Scummy.


----------



## sameech

Mertex said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> reads right now
> 
> leaning scum on TN and mertex. Mebelle because she is quoted and less helpful even for her.
> 
> I've been suspicious of Rosie but that last exchange between shaitra and Rosie seems more like her.
> 
> town reads on wolf, Sam, aye, and cafe.
> 
> I've had moonglow on my scum list for his game play but I tend to think hr is town this game. So I guess it's a back and forth.
> 
> the rest im fairly null. Maybe slight leans one way or another
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, unless you're Scum, you're making a mistake in thinking I'm Scum.   I'm voting for MeBelle because she has been of no help.   In Game 4, she wasn't paying attention, came in at the last minute and cast a vote without even bothering to talk to the other mason, or even asking him if he agreed since they both knew they were Town.  Very scummy move and she was Town.  Can't expect anything better, especially if she is Scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Scum need a lot more town help to get wagons going.  Dividing scum into two pairs makes it even harder for them to get one going.  In a way, non-playing town benefits us in that it makes it harder for scum to get a mislynch.  Isn't Mebelle being killed at the end of the day with or without your vote?  Seems kind of pointless to vote for someone who is effectively already dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So please explain how MeBelle is being killed?  There were not enough votes to replace her, there are not enough votes to lynch her.  So, please explain to me how she is going to be killed.
Click to expand...


Day's not over yet is it?  I would explain it further, but one of your scum compatriots might run in with some magic power and totally screw town again so some conversations are best left to small romantic cafe's down by the river that don't serve Italians.


----------



## Avatar4321

mebelle. Right now I'm voting for you too. But I don't care what you did in prior games. Start playing this one. You've told us you are catching up three or four times already. You have enough time to fight with mertex so you are clearly here. Cause the more you put it off the scummier you look


----------



## MeBelle

Mertex said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> You did. That's why MeBelle voted for you. She thought you were Scum.
> 
> *walks away from bait*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, MeBelle turned out to be wrong.  And as a Townie, she didn't play to her win condition.  You probably want to keep MeBelle so you can use her again like you did in Game 4 and as you mentioned in your Scum QT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Geez...who hasn't been wrong evah' in this game?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not about being wrong, MeBelle, it's about not paying attention to the game or giving a crap about it and then making a scummy move to make Town lose when you were Town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Being wrong in game four does not make me scummy for cripes sake,,,,get off of game four, play this game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am playing this game.  Not that you can say the same thing.  And it isn't about game 4, it's about this game, your lack of participation and  not paying attention, I guess we could say that about all  the games I've played where you've played.  Not helping town is Scummy.
Click to expand...



You're the one that keeps bringing up game four.

You're not paying attention to the fact that I WAS WITHOUT INTERNET FOR DAYS.
Get over it.


----------



## Grandma

MeBelle, forget about Mertex baiting you. 

Please, just give us your reads.


----------



## MeBelle

Avatar4321 said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> You did. That's why MeBelle voted for you. She thought you were Scum.
> 
> *walks away from bait*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, MeBelle turned out to be wrong.  And as a Townie, she didn't play to her win condition.  You probably want to keep MeBelle so you can use her again like you did in Game 4 and as you mentioned in your Scum QT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Geez...who hasn't been wrong evah' in this game?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not about being wrong, MeBelle, it's about not paying attention to the game or giving a crap about it and then making a scummy move to make Town lose when you were Town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Being wrong in game four does not make me scummy for cripes sake,,,,get off of game four, play this game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> considering you've been catching up for several days, do you have any reads yet?
Click to expand...


The only read I have so far is Mertex.

There's a lot of information to absorb in these 1700 posts with all the twists and turns.


----------



## House

MeBelle60 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> You did. That's why MeBelle voted for you. She thought you were Scum.
> 
> *walks away from bait*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, MeBelle turned out to be wrong.  And as a Townie, she didn't play to her win condition.  You probably want to keep MeBelle so you can use her again like you did in Game 4 and as you mentioned in your Scum QT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Geez...who hasn't been wrong evah' in this game?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not about being wrong, MeBelle, it's about not paying attention to the game or giving a crap about it and then making a scummy move to make Town lose when you were Town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Being wrong in game four does not make me scummy for cripes sake,,,,get off of game four, play this game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> considering you've been catching up for several days, do you have any reads yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only read I have so far is Mertex.
> 
> There's a lot of information to absorb in these 1700 posts with all the twists and turns.
Click to expand...


An OMGUS read?


----------



## sameech

MeBelle60 said:


> The only read I have so far is Mertex.
> 
> There's a lot of information to absorb in these 1700 posts with all the twists and turns.



8 more and it will be 1800.  Time isn't the only thing that flies .hope you had a good vacation.  Now back to the real world of fantasy murder and mayhem (and cafe is off for surgery leave so need to leave that particular one alone this week as a matter of good manners)


----------



## MeBelle

House said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> You did. That's why MeBelle voted for you. She thought you were Scum.
> 
> *walks away from bait*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, MeBelle turned out to be wrong.  And as a Townie, she didn't play to her win condition.  You probably want to keep MeBelle so you can use her again like you did in Game 4 and as you mentioned in your Scum QT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Geez...who hasn't been wrong evah' in this game?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not about being wrong, MeBelle, it's about not paying attention to the game or giving a crap about it and then making a scummy move to make Town lose when you were Town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Being wrong in game four does not make me scummy for cripes sake,,,,get off of game four, play this game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> considering you've been catching up for several days, do you have any reads yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only read I have so far is Mertex.
> 
> There's a lot of information to absorb in these 1700 posts with all the twists and turns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An OMGUS read?
Click to expand...



No, it's the scummy way she's playing this game.


----------



## MeBelle

sameech said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only read I have so far is Mertex.
> 
> There's a lot of information to absorb in these 1700 posts with all the twists and turns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8 more and it will be 1800.  Time isn't the only thing that flies .hope you had a good vacation.  Now back to the real world of fantasy murder and mayhem (and cafe is off for surgery leave so need to leave that particular one alone this week as a matter of good manners)
Click to expand...


I'm not quite home yet...but I am out of the boonies!!!


----------



## Mertex

MeBelle60 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> You did. That's why MeBelle voted for you. She thought you were Scum.
> 
> *walks away from bait*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, MeBelle turned out to be wrong.  And as a Townie, she didn't play to her win condition.  You probably want to keep MeBelle so you can use her again like you did in Game 4 and as you mentioned in your Scum QT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Geez...who hasn't been wrong evah' in this game?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not about being wrong, MeBelle, it's about not paying attention to the game or giving a crap about it and then making a scummy move to make Town lose when you were Town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Being wrong in game four does not make me scummy for cripes sake,,,,get off of game four, play this game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> considering you've been catching up for several days, do you have any reads yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The only read I have so far is Mertex.*
> 
> There's a lot of information to absorb in these 1700 posts with all the twists and turns.
Click to expand...


Oh, why am I not surprised?  Well go ahead and vote for me MeBelle.  Being wrong once again won't hurt you.  You can just go V/La again in the next game....seems to be working for you.


----------



## MeBelle

And with that, good night!


Mertex said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> You did. That's why MeBelle voted for you. She thought you were Scum.
> 
> *walks away from bait*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, MeBelle turned out to be wrong.  And as a Townie, she didn't play to her win condition.  You probably want to keep MeBelle so you can use her again like you did in Game 4 and as you mentioned in your Scum QT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Geez...who hasn't been wrong evah' in this game?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not about being wrong, MeBelle, it's about not paying attention to the game or giving a crap about it and then making a scummy move to make Town lose when you were Town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Being wrong in game four does not make me scummy for cripes sake,,,,get off of game four, play this game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> considering you've been catching up for several days, do you have any reads yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The only read I have so far is Mertex.*
> 
> There's a lot of information to absorb in these 1700 posts with all the twists and turns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, why am I not surprised?  Well go ahead and vote for me MeBelle.  Being wrong once again won't hurt you.  You can just go V/La again in the next game....seems to be working for you.
Click to expand...


Where did I vote for you? 

Are you making a personal attack?


----------



## Mertex

MeBelle60 said:


> And with that, good night!
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> You did. That's why MeBelle voted for you. She thought you were Scum.
> 
> *walks away from bait*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, MeBelle turned out to be wrong.  And as a Townie, she didn't play to her win condition.  You probably want to keep MeBelle so you can use her again like you did in Game 4 and as you mentioned in your Scum QT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Geez...who hasn't been wrong evah' in this game?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not about being wrong, MeBelle, it's about not paying attention to the game or giving a crap about it and then making a scummy move to make Town lose when you were Town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Being wrong in game four does not make me scummy for cripes sake,,,,get off of game four, play this game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> considering you've been catching up for several days, do you have any reads yet?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *The only read I have so far is Mertex.*
> 
> There's a lot of information to absorb in these 1700 posts with all the twists and turns.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, why am I not surprised?  Well go ahead and vote for me MeBelle.  Being wrong once again won't hurt you.  You can just go V/La again in the next game....seems to be working for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did I vote for you?
> 
> Are you making a personal attack?
Click to expand...


Geez, are you trying to start another drama.  I said you should go ahead and vote for me.


----------



## Grandma

Wait until Day 2 to vote for Mertex, please MeBelle. We're waiting to see how brave she is Tonight.


----------



## House

Things were much more interesting back when Wolf was posting.

Thing she's staying quiet to avoid saying something that might raise suspicions?!?!


----------



## Wake

*I will have a VC up tomorrow.

You don't want to know what happened during work today.*


----------



## sameech

House said:


> Things were much more interesting back when Wolf was posting.
> 
> Thing she's staying quiet to avoid saying something that might raise suspicions?!?!



If you were scum, how would you play this set up?


----------



## sameech

Wake said:


> *I will have a VC up tomorrow.
> 
> You don't want to know what happened during work today.*



Well as long as it is not your old job, get some sleep.  If it is your old job,  get some sleep, take a nap, and then get some more sleep.  TN will still be scum in the morning, afternoon, and night.


----------



## Grandma

Wake said:


> *I will have a VC up tomorrow.
> 
> You don't want to know what happened during work today.*



Like Sameech says, get tons and tons of sleep. Have a few beers too. 

I hope tomorrow goes better for you.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Hmmm... Interesting twist we have going so far.

Cafe, Wolf, and Shaitra seem pretty Town to me.

I'm still suspicious of Moonglow and TN, but nothing much has changed one way or the other.

Rosie could go either way, but she does seem to have gotten kind of defensive in response to Shat's questioning.

I'm not sure about Avatar and Mebelle because they hasn't posted a whole lot so far.

Sam, FA, and Grandma are starting to make me suspicious. None of them post a whole lot, but they do seem to come to the defense of other posters in a calculated manner.

I haven't noticed a deliberate pattern to it so far, however.

Aye is basically null.


----------



## House

Sgt_Gath said:


> Hmmm... Interesting twist we have going so far.
> 
> Cafe, Wolf, and Shaitra seem pretty Town to me.
> 
> I'm still suspicious of Moonglow and TN, but nothing much has changed one way or the other.
> 
> Rosie could go either way, but she does seem to have gotten kind of defensive in response to Shat's questioning.
> 
> I'm not sure about Avatar and Mebelle because they hasn't posted a whole lot so far.
> 
> Sam, FA, and Grandma are starting to make me suspicious. None of them post a whole lot, but they do seem to come to the defense of other posters in a calculated manner.
> 
> I haven't noticed a deliberate pattern to it so far, however.
> 
> Aye is basically null.



No editing!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

House said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm... Interesting twist we have going so far.
> 
> Cafe, Wolf, and Shaitra seem pretty Town to me.
> 
> I'm still suspicious of Moonglow and TN, but nothing much has changed one way or the other.
> 
> Rosie could go either way, but she does seem to have gotten kind of defensive in response to Shat's questioning.
> 
> I'm not sure about Avatar and Mebelle because they hasn't posted a whole lot so far.
> 
> Sam, FA, and Grandma are starting to make me suspicious. None of them post a whole lot, but they do seem to come to the defense of other posters in a calculated manner.
> 
> I haven't noticed a deliberate pattern to it so far, however.
> 
> Aye is basically null.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No editing!
Click to expand...


Lol. My bad. I forgot.


----------



## House

That you read Cafe as town is hystericlops.

What do I read to you?


----------



## Sgt_Gath

House said:


> That you read Cafe as town is hystericlops.
> 
> What do I read to you?



I haven't seen anything particularly scummy out of her so far. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm kind of on the fence about you. You're kind of snarky, and not much for analysis.

However, that doesn't necessarily mean you're scum. It might just be your personality.


----------



## House

Sgt_Gath said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> That you read Cafe as town is hystericlops.
> 
> What do I read to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen anything particularly scummy out of her so far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm kind of on the fence about you. *You're kind of snarky,* and not much for analysis.
> 
> However, that doesn't necessarily mean you're scum. It might just be your personality.
Click to expand...


Thank you for noticing. 

Too bad we can't say the same about CaféAuLait.


----------



## Grandma

House, Cafe's in the hospital.


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> Wait until Day 2 to vote for Mertex, please MeBelle. We're waiting to see how brave she is Tonight.



What does that even mean?  How brave I am?   You and your Scum partner are going to kill me Night 1, and then you will be exposed for the liar that you are.


----------



## House

Grandma said:


> House, Cafe's in the hospital.



I wish her a speedy recovery, and I wasn't calling for anyone to lynch her.

Doesn't change the facts on the ground, though.


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> reads right now
> 
> leaning scum on TN and mertex. Mebelle because she is quoted and less helpful even for her.
> 
> I've been suspicious of Rosie but that last exchange between shaitra and Rosie seems more like her.
> 
> town reads on wolf, Sam, aye, and cafe.
> 
> I've had moonglow on my scum list for his game play but I tend to think hr is town this game. So I guess it's a back and forth.
> 
> the rest im fairly null. Maybe slight leans one way or another
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, unless you're Scum, you're making a mistake in thinking I'm Scum.   I'm voting for MeBelle because she has been of no help.   In Game 4, she wasn't paying attention, came in at the last minute and cast a vote without even bothering to talk to the other mason, or even asking him if he agreed since they both knew they were Town.  Very scummy move and she was Town.  Can't expect anything better, especially if she is Scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Scum need a lot more town help to get wagons going.  Dividing scum into two pairs makes it even harder for them to get one going.  In a way, non-playing town benefits us in that it makes it harder for scum to get a mislynch.  Isn't Mebelle being killed at the end of the day with or without your vote?  Seems kind of pointless to vote for someone who is effectively already dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So please explain how MeBelle is being killed?  There were not enough votes to replace her, there are not enough votes to lynch her.  So, please explain to me how she is going to be killed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> natural causes?
Click to expand...


Or a subliminal message to the other Scum team?


----------



## Grandma

How many players has she called scum so far?


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> How many players has she called scum so far?




You're at the top of the list.  How many players have you bamboozled?


----------



## Grandma

Shup, scum.


----------



## House

Grandma said:


> Shup, scum.


With those tits?  Nah... Scum can't have a rack like that.


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> Shup, scum.




You talking to your partner?


----------



## Grandma

I'd have to be scum to have a partner.


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> I'd have to be scum to have a partner.



But you are and you know you are.  We just have to figure out who it is.


----------



## House

Mertex said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd have to be scum to have a partner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you are and you know you are.  We just have to figure out who it is.
Click to expand...


If she's scum, and she has a partner... wouldn't she know who it is already?


----------



## Mertex

House said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd have to be scum to have a partner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you are and you know you are.  We just have to figure out who it is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If she's scum, and she has a partner... wouldn't she know who it is already?
Click to expand...


Oh, she knows alright.  "We" have to figure it out....."we" doesn't include her.


----------



## House

Mertex said:


> "we" doesn't include her.



That's not being very nice.

How would YOU like being excluded in such a fashion? 

Ya big meanie!


----------



## Mertex

House said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> "we" doesn't include her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not being very nice.
> 
> How would YOU like being excluded in such a fashion?
> 
> Ya big meanie!
Click to expand...

Townies and Scum don't mix, and she's Scum....ewwww!


----------



## House

Mertex said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> "we" doesn't include her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not being very nice.
> 
> How would YOU like being excluded in such a fashion?
> 
> Ya big meanie!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Townies and Scum don't mix, and she's Scum....ewwww!
Click to expand...


That's very segregationist of you.


----------



## Mertex

House said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> "we" doesn't include her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not being very nice.
> 
> How would YOU like being excluded in such a fashion?
> 
> Ya big meanie!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Townies and Scum don't mix, and she's Scum....ewwww!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's very segregationist of you.
Click to expand...


That sounded very scummy.....hmmmmm!


----------



## House

Mertex said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> "we" doesn't include her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not being very nice.
> 
> How would YOU like being excluded in such a fashion?
> 
> Ya big meanie!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Townies and Scum don't mix, and she's Scum....ewwww!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's very segregationist of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That sounded very scummy.....hmmmmm!
Click to expand...


So vote me off the island.


----------



## Mertex

House said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> "we" doesn't include her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not being very nice.
> 
> How would YOU like being excluded in such a fashion?
> 
> Ya big meanie!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Townies and Scum don't mix, and she's Scum....ewwww!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's very segregationist of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That sounded very scummy.....hmmmmm!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So vote me off the island.
Click to expand...


No, I think we should vote for Grandma first.

*VOTE:Grandma*


----------



## House

Mertex said:


> *VOTE:Grandma*


Positivity, there's an improvement!


----------



## Grandma

Go ahead. Lynch All Mertex Enemies.

When I flip Town, they'll come after you.


----------



## Grandma

If you're going to build me a wagon, you better give it your best shot. You know that I can prove you're Scum, now. You're out Day 2. So you'd better do all you can to get rid of me Day 1.


----------



## Grandma

*vote:Shaitra*


----------



## ScarletRage

*Vote:Mertex*

I am tired. She looks the scummiest.


----------



## ScarletRage

Mertex said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> "we" doesn't include her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not being very nice.
> 
> How would YOU like being excluded in such a fashion?
> 
> Ya big meanie!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Townies and Scum don't mix, and she's Scum....ewwww!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's very segregationist of you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That sounded very scummy.....hmmmmm!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So vote me off the island.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I think we should vote for Grandma first.
> 
> *VOTE:Grandma*
Click to expand...

Naaah grandma town


----------



## ScarletRage

Grandma said:


> House, Cafe's in the hospital.


I am sorry. Best wishes.


----------



## ScarletRage

Sgt_Gath said:


> Hmmm... Interesting twist we have going so far.
> 
> Cafe, Wolf, and Shaitra seem pretty Town to me.
> 
> I'm still suspicious of Moonglow and TN, but nothing much has changed one way or the other.
> 
> Rosie could go either way, but she does seem to have gotten kind of defensive in response to Shat's questioning.
> 
> I'm not sure about Avatar and Mebelle because they hasn't posted a whole lot so far.
> 
> Sam, FA, and Grandma are starting to make me suspicious. None of them post a whole lot, but they do seem to come to the defense of other posters in a calculated manner.
> 
> I haven't noticed a deliberate pattern to it so far, however.
> 
> Aye is basically null.


You forgot meeeeeeeee


----------



## House

Y'all seriousing me?

Don't serious me.


----------



## tn5421

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> @tn5421
> 
> What's your take on sgt_gath and Shaitra?



Gath is new; I'm reserving judgement but he seems  townish to me.

Shaitra has brought up some good points recently.  Particularly about Rosie.  I'm willing to believe she is town for now.



House said:


> My bad, didn't realize it was "Lynch All Uncool Liars".
> 
> Rookie mistake, and all.



If you've got charisma then did you really lie at all or was it all just a misunderstanding?



MeBelle60 said:


> Being wrong in game four does not make me scummy for cripes sake,,,,get off of game four, play this game.



We are playing this game.  As far as I can tell, you aren't.  Even if you have a legit reason.
I'm still upset too, we were this close to the first ever town win on USMB.



sameech said:


> 8 more and it will be 1800.  Time isn't the only thing that flies .hope you had a good vacation.  Now back to the real world of fantasy murder and mayhem (and cafe is off for surgery leave so need to leave that particular one alone this week as a matter of good manners)



I hope IRL things go well for Cafe.  In-game, not so much :3



House said:


> Things were much more interesting back when Wolf was posting.
> 
> Thing she's staying quiet to avoid saying something that might raise suspicions?!?!



Wolf gets too involved in the action and takes attacks against her play much too personally.



Wake said:


> *I will have a VC up tomorrow.
> 
> You don't want to know what happened during work today.*



Are you quite sure about that?



Sgt_Gath said:


> Lol. My bad. I forgot.



Try not to forget again; it's serious business, and that isn't a pun.



Mertex said:


> What does that even mean?  How brave I am?   You and your Scum partner are going to kill me Night 1, and then you will be exposed for the liar that you are.



Since you're probably going to die anyway, protect a high value target.



Grandma said:


> How many players has she called scum so far?



Everybody, just like she did in game 4, _where she was town
_


House said:


> If she's scum, and she has a partner... wouldn't she know who it is already?



She isn't likely to share that intel with us.  



House said:


> That's very segregationist of you.



I guess you could say that.  Even if this feels more like fluffposting to me than anything actually informative.



ScarletRage said:


> *Vote:Mertex*
> 
> I am tired. She looks the scummiest.



NO, Titus, we are NOT lynching Mertex today.


----------



## House

tn5421 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> My bad, didn't realize it was "Lynch All Uncool Liars".
> 
> Rookie mistake, and all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you've got charisma then did you really lie at all or was it all just a misunderstanding?
Click to expand...


Uh... what?



tn5421 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Things were much more interesting back when Wolf was posting.
> 
> Thing she's staying quiet to avoid saying something that might raise suspicions?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf gets too involved in the action and takes attacks against her play much too personally.
Click to expand...

Funny.  I pretty much said the same thing word for word.

Great minds, and all that.



tn5421 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> If she's scum, and she has a partner... wouldn't she know who it is already?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She isn't likely to share that intel with us.
Click to expand...


I was feeling facetious last night.



tn5421 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's very segregationist of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess you could say that.  Even if this feels more like fluffposting to me than anything actually informative.
Click to expand...


As above.


----------



## tn5421

House said:


> Uh... what?
> 
> _(its a joke about how charisma can influence others)_
> 
> Funny.  I pretty much said the same thing word for word.
> 
> Great minds, and all that.
> 
> _I generally don't get affected strongly by the games I'm in unless I'm in too many._
> 
> I was feeling facetious last night.
> 
> _:3_
> 
> As above.



Indeed.  Italics are mine.


----------



## tn5421

EXCEPT ITALICS IN ALREADY ITALIC TEXT, UGH


House said:


> Uh... what?
> 
> _*(its a joke about how charisma can influence others)*_
> 
> Funny.  I pretty much said the same thing word for word.
> 
> Great minds, and all that.
> 
> *I generally don't get affected strongly by the games I'm in unless I'm in too many.*
> 
> 
> I was feeling facetious last night.
> 
> _*:3*_
> 
> As above.


----------



## Shaitra

House said:


> That you read Cafe as town is hystericlops.
> 
> What do I read to you?



House, what about Cafe has hit your scum radar?  Can you elaborate?


----------



## Shaitra

TN, who do you like for a lynch candidate?


----------



## House

Shaitra said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> That you read Cafe as town is hystericlops.
> 
> What do I read to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House, what about Cafe has hit your scum radar?  Can you elaborate?
Click to expand...


Apparently such posts are blasphemy at this point in the game.  Let's revisit this issue later.


----------



## Avatar4321

House said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shup, scum.
> 
> 
> 
> With those tits?  Nah... Scum can't have a rack like that.
Click to expand...

 
wouldn't be so sure of that. Be a good tool to distract the men while killing them


----------



## Avatar4321

Grandma said:


> If you're going to build me a wagon, you better give it your best shot. You know that I can prove you're Scum, now. You're out Day 2. So you'd better do all you can to get rid of me Day 1.


 
you can prove she is scum?


----------



## Avatar4321

Grandma said:


> *vote:Shaitra*


 
I'm confused. Countless pages where you are confusing mertex of being scum and then you vote shaitra?

I understand why you aren't voting mertex yet. But why shaitra?


----------



## sameech

Shaitra said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> That you read Cafe as town is hystericlops.
> 
> What do I read to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House, what about Cafe has hit your scum radar?  Can you elaborate?
Click to expand...


Seriously?  Can we not be trying to get wagons going on somebody in a hospital bed who is not here to defend herself....


----------



## Shaitra

sameech said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> That you read Cafe as town is hystericlops.
> 
> What do I read to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House, what about Cafe has hit your scum radar?  Can you elaborate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously?  Can we not be trying to get wagons going on somebody in a hospital bed who is not here to defend herself....
Click to expand...


I'm not trying to get a wagon started on someone in the hospital.  I'm trying to gather information in the game.  I read Cafe as town.  But I'm starting to read House as scum.  His posts don't provide much if any analysis and are usually fluff posts.  I'd like to hear why he thinks Cafe is scum, because I don't think he's going to be able to answer that question.


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> *vote:Shaitra*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm confused. Countless pages where you are confusing mertex of being scum and then you vote shaitra?
> 
> I understand why you aren't voting mertex yet. But why shaitra?
Click to expand...


It's so plain to see.  She doesn't want to vote for me even after I dared her and she said she would take the dare because she is Scum and she knows I'm not.  She knows that when I flip town she'll be the obvious target, she doesn't dare do that.  That's what she did before and it worked, why not do it again.


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> *vote:Shaitra*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm confused. Countless pages where you are confusing mertex of being scum and then you vote shaitra?
> 
> I understand why you aren't voting mertex yet. But why shaitra?
Click to expand...


Also, go  back and read the QT for Scum for Game 4.  You'll see what I mean.


----------



## sameech

Shaitra said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> That you read Cafe as town is hystericlops.
> 
> What do I read to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House, what about Cafe has hit your scum radar?  Can you elaborate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously?  Can we not be trying to get wagons going on somebody in a hospital bed who is not here to defend herself....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to get a wagon started on someone in the hospital.  I'm trying to gather information in the game.  I read Cafe as town.  But I'm starting to read House as scum.  His posts don't provide much if any analysis and are usually fluff posts.  I'd like to hear why he thinks Cafe is scum, because I don't think he's going to be able to answer that question.
Click to expand...


Fair enough, but there was a discussion in the neighborhood thread about this subject among avatar, wolf, me and house.  It isn't a random thing.   We just wanted to wait until Cafe  was back on her feet before putting it out there as to give her a chance to respond when she isn't drugged up so much as she was apparently this past weekend. We could have done it before she went to the hospital but felt it would be more appropriate to not do that and wait for her return.  At least that is my interpretation of the "we".  House, Avatar, and Wolf may have different rationals if they so desire to share.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

@House 

Who in your neighborhood is being most 'town', and why?


----------



## House

Shaitra said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> That you read Cafe as town is hystericlops.
> 
> What do I read to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House, what about Cafe has hit your scum radar?  Can you elaborate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously?  Can we not be trying to get wagons going on somebody in a hospital bed who is not here to defend herself....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to get a wagon started on someone in the hospital.  I'm trying to gather information in the game.  I read Cafe as town.  But I'm starting to read House as scum.  His posts don't provide much if any analysis and are usually fluff posts.  I'd like to hear why he thinks Cafe is scum, because I don't think he's going to be able to answer that question.
Click to expand...


Last night I felt a little silly so I screwed around.  So lynch me. 

This isn't the first I've posted about Cafe.  If you're really  so curious, do the legwork.


----------



## Avatar4321

sameech said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> That you read Cafe as town is hystericlops.
> 
> What do I read to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House, what about Cafe has hit your scum radar?  Can you elaborate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously?  Can we not be trying to get wagons going on somebody in a hospital bed who is not here to defend herself....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not trying to get a wagon started on someone in the hospital.  I'm trying to gather information in the game.  I read Cafe as town.  But I'm starting to read House as scum.  His posts don't provide much if any analysis and are usually fluff posts.  I'd like to hear why he thinks Cafe is scum, because I don't think he's going to be able to answer that question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fair enough, but there was a discussion in the neighborhood thread about this subject among avatar, wolf, me and house.  It isn't a random thing.   We just wanted to wait until Cafe  was back on her feet before putting it out there as to give her a chance to respond when she isn't drugged up so much as she was apparently this past weekend. We could have done it before she went to the hospital but felt it would be more appropriate to not do that and wait for her return.  At least that is my interpretation of the "we".  House, Avatar, and Wolf may have different rationals if they so desire to share.
Click to expand...


Eh, I wasn't really sold on the is scum argument. But I do agree that we have time to wait until she is back from her medical leave.


----------



## Avatar4321

The cafe is scum argument.


----------



## Avatar4321

I hate being unable to edit.


----------



## House

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> @House
> 
> Who in your neighborhood is being most 'town', and why?



Hard to tell without knowing metas (and I refuse to scroll through thousands of pages of posts... oh hell no)

Off the top of my head...

@Wolfsister77  - she's done nothing but bend over backwards to help town from what I can tell.

@Avatar4321 - one of the few that I haven't seen acting at least indirectly anti-town.

@Shaitra - another fairly pro-town player from what I can tell


I'm kinda wavering on Mertex receiving a raw deal, but nothing to really justify that.  Just a gut feeling.


----------



## House

Shaitra said:


> But I'm starting to read House as scum.  *His posts don't provide much if any analysis and are usually fluff posts. *



You judged all of my posts off of one night where I was b/sing because nobody else was really posting.

Smooth like exlax.


----------



## House

House said:


> Things were much more interesting back when Wolf was posting.



This should have been your hint that I was getting bored.


----------



## MeBelle

FWIW~I've sent Wake a pm and have asked to step out of the game.

But I'll see y'all in game #6


----------



## House

MeBelle60 said:


> FWIW~I've sent Wake a pm and have asked to step out of the game.
> 
> But I'll see y'all in game #6



Toodles.


----------



## Avatar4321

*unvote*

I'm going to give the replacement a chance.


----------



## MeBelle

House said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FWIW~I've sent Wake a pm and have asked to step out of the game.
> 
> But I'll see y'all in game #6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toodles.
Click to expand...



I'll be bawq!   

I feel I haven't been fair to the  rest of the players by being incommunicado.


----------



## House

MeBelle60 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FWIW~I've sent Wake a pm and have asked to step out of the game.
> 
> But I'll see y'all in game #6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toodles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be bawq!
> 
> I feel I haven't been fair to the  rest of the players by being incommunicado.
Click to expand...


So be communicado!


----------



## sameech

MeBelle60 said:


> FWIW~I've sent Wake a pm and have asked to step out of the game.
> 
> But I'll see y'all in game #6



Enjoy you vaca.  Be careful of Big Feets


----------



## MeBelle

House said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FWIW~I've sent Wake a pm and have asked to step out of the game.
> 
> But I'll see y'all in game #6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toodles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be bawq!
> 
> I feel I haven't been fair to the  rest of the players by being incommunicado.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So be communicado!
Click to expand...


lol~I would have liked to...I missed too much being in the boonies.


----------



## Avatar4321

*Vote: TN*

I'm not sure how likely a TN lynch is with two blocked from voting for him. I've been going back and forth on him since the other day because of the odd behavior with the mertex and mentioned I would be willing to be the hammer vote when He was at L1. With Mebelle being replaced I am willing to give the replacement a chance to defend himself or herself.

I've seen Mertex and Rosie as acting suspicious, but per discussions here and in the neighborhoods I have my reasons to not vote for them at this moment in time. And Rosie was more like herself with her interaction with Shaitra.

I could vote for moonglow. I could compromise with him. But I think he is likely to flip town despite his play. 

So at this point, I think the only rational choice for me is to vote TN.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ScarletRage said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm... Interesting twist we have going so far.
> 
> Cafe, Wolf, and Shaitra seem pretty Town to me.
> 
> I'm still suspicious of Moonglow and TN, but nothing much has changed one way or the other.
> 
> Rosie could go either way, but she does seem to have gotten kind of defensive in response to Shat's questioning.
> 
> I'm not sure about Avatar and Mebelle because they hasn't posted a whole lot so far.
> 
> Sam, FA, and Grandma are starting to make me suspicious. None of them post a whole lot, but they do seem to come to the defense of other posters in a calculated manner.
> 
> I haven't noticed a deliberate pattern to it so far, however.
> 
> Aye is basically null.
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot meeeeeeeee
Click to expand...


Honestly, you haven't been here long enough for me to get much of a read on. 

However, that being said, if your slot was scum, I suspect that Wake would have replaced it a lot sooner. lol


----------



## Avatar4321

Sgt_Gath said:


> Honestly, you haven't been here long enough for me to get much of a read on.
> 
> However, that being said, if your slot was scum, I suspect that Wake would have replaced it a lot sooner. lol



Not necessarily. Wake has been pretty darn busy this past week.


----------



## Avatar4321

Why is it late at night while I am sleeping you guys can post 100s of post and yet when I am actually sitting at a computer and can play more, you guys are totally silent?


----------



## House

Avatar4321 said:


> Why is it late at night while I am sleeping you guys can post 100s of post and yet when I am actually sitting at a computer and can play more, you guys are totally silent?



Funny, I wonder the same thing at night about you daywalkers.

I was tossing out bullshit posts just to have SOMETHING up in here.


----------



## sameech

Sgt_Gath said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm... Interesting twist we have going so far.
> 
> Cafe, Wolf, and Shaitra seem pretty Town to me.
> 
> I'm still suspicious of Moonglow and TN, but nothing much has changed one way or the other.
> 
> Rosie could go either way, but she does seem to have gotten kind of defensive in response to Shat's questioning.
> 
> I'm not sure about Avatar and Mebelle because they hasn't posted a whole lot so far.
> 
> Sam, FA, and Grandma are starting to make me suspicious. None of them post a whole lot, but they do seem to come to the defense of other posters in a calculated manner.
> 
> I haven't noticed a deliberate pattern to it so far, however.
> 
> Aye is basically null.
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot meeeeeeeee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honestly, you haven't been here long enough for me to get much of a read on.
> 
> However, that being said, if your slot was scum, I suspect that Wake would have replaced it a lot sooner. lol
Click to expand...


I'd be more concerned if SR was very present.  That is just her meta.  That is probably part of the meta on TN too--TN is seldom as active as he was early on and particularly in defending/protecting Mertex


----------



## RosieS

sameech said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm... Interesting twist we have going so far.
> 
> Cafe, Wolf, and Shaitra seem pretty Town to me.
> 
> I'm still suspicious of Moonglow and TN, but nothing much has changed one way or the other.
> 
> Rosie could go either way, but she does seem to have gotten kind of defensive in response to Shat's questioning.
> 
> I'm not sure about Avatar and Mebelle because they hasn't posted a whole lot so far.
> 
> Sam, FA, and Grandma are starting to make me suspicious. None of them post a whole lot, but they do seem to come to the defense of other posters in a calculated manner.
> 
> I haven't noticed a deliberate pattern to it so far, however.
> 
> Aye is basically null.
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot meeeeeeeee
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Honestly, you haven't been here long enough for me to get much of a read on.
> 
> However, that being said, if your slot was scum, I suspect that Wake would have replaced it a lot sooner. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd be more concerned if SR was very present.  That is just her meta.  That is probably part of the meta on TN too--TN is seldom as active as he was early on and particularly in defending/protecting Mertex
Click to expand...


It's the titties. TN is besotted with the titties.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## sameech

RosieS said:


> I'd be more concerned if SR was very present.  That is just her meta.  That is probably part of the meta on TN too--TN is seldom as active as he was early on and particularly in defending/protecting Mertex



It's the titties. TN is besotted with the titties.

Regards from Rosie[/QUOTE]

think these ones will work magic?


----------



## Wake

*MeBelle60 has requested replacement.

@ScarletRage , do you reckon your sister would still like to replace in?*


----------



## sameech

Wake said:


> *MeBelle60 has requested replacement.
> 
> @ScarletRage , do you reckon your sister would still like to replace in?*



Would you extend the day or would they come in on Day 2?


----------



## Wake

*No additional extension. I will allow the replacement to come in on Day 2.*


----------



## FA_Q2

tn5421 said:


> Removed for brevity



I note that within all that tripe you have nothing to say about targeting grandma - a player that is CONFIRMED IMMUNE to the NK but has a whole lot to scream about when Mertex says she might be useful...

That is interesting.


----------



## Wake

*
Vote Count 1.13*​
*tn5421 (4): *_Sameech, FA_Q2, Sgt_Gath, Avatar4321_
*Moonglow (3):*_ AyeCantSeeYou, House, Wolfsister77_
*Grandma (2):*_ tn5421, Mertex_
*Shaitra (2):* _RosieS, Grandma_
*RosieS (1)*_: Shaitra_
*Mertex (1):*_ ScarletRage
_
*Not Voting (3): *_MeBelle60, CafeAuLait, , Moonglow_

*With 16 alive, it takes 9 to lynch!
Deadline is 8/30/14, @1pm central.
Seeking replacement for MeBelle60.
*


Spoiler: Activated Abilities



*[CafeAuLait] - Neighborize!*
_Select five other players. You and them will now be Neighbors, and have your very own Neighborhood. This effect lasts until the end of the game. This ability cannot be activated if less than six players are alive._

*[Mertex] - Nimble Fingers*
_Select one player and steal his or her "
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" ability. You may not target a player who has already used an "
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" ability. You may only activate this ability during Day 1 or 2._

*[Grandma] - Invulnerability*
Shield yourself from all kill attempts the following Night. This ability may only be used during Day 1.

*[House] - Revelation!*
Target two players. The Mod publicly reveals their "" abilities for all to see.

*[Shaitra] - Human Shield*
Gain "1-Shot Meat Shield" status. You may guard one player during the Night, and if he or she would die, you will die instead.

*[tn5421] - Elementalism*
Select one player, and select either "Ice" or "Fire." That player will be protected from being killed by a Mafia team of that element the following Night. May only be activated during Day 1 or Day 2.

*[Sgt_Gath] - Jailer's Keys*
Select and give one player "1-Shot Jailkeeper" status. This means your target can jail one person once during the Night. A person that is jailed cannot be killed during that Night, but he or she also isn't able to use any abilities.

*[RosieS] - Double Trouble*
Target and give one player another chance to use his or her "" ability again. Cannot be used on players who haven't used an "" ability. May only be activated during Day 1 or 2.

*[FA_Q2] - Recycle*
Take one "" ability that has already been activated, and activate it as your own. You may only use this effect during Days 1 or 2.

*[Wolfsister77] - Blockade*
Select one player with two or more votes on his or her wagon. Remove two of those votes, and the players who had cast those two votes may not vote for that player again during this Day. This ability may only be activated during Day 1 or 2.

*[ScarletRage] - Swapper*
Select two other players who haven't used their "" abilities. The Mod will swap them. This power may only be used once, during Days 1, 2, or 3.



*1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5 | 1.6 | 1.7 | 1.8 | 1.9*​


----------



## FA_Q2

I don't think grandma should be on the table btw  - I find her as a scum pick as well but a scum pick that can be lynched tomorrow when she does not have immunity if enough of us agree to lynch her.


----------



## FA_Q2

Wake said:


> *tn5421 (4): *_Sameech, FA_Q2, Sgt_Gath, Avatar4321_
> *Moonglow (2):*_ AyeCantSeeYou, House_
> *Grandma (2):*_ tn5421, Mertex_
> *Shaitra (2):* _RosieS, Grandma_
> *RosieS (1)*_: Shaitra_
> *Mertex (1):*_ ScarletRage
> _
> *Not Voting (4): *_MeBelle60, CafeAuLait, Wolfsister77, Moonglow_
> *With 16 alive, it takes 9 to lynch!
> Deadline is 8/30/14, @1pm central.
> Seeking replacement for MeBelle60.
> *
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Activated Abilities
> 
> 
> 
> *[CafeAuLait] - Neighborize!*
> _Select five other players. You and them will now be Neighbors, and have your very own Neighborhood. This effect lasts until the end of the game. This ability cannot be activated if less than six players are alive._
> *[Mertex] - Nimble Fingers*
> _Select one player and steal his or her "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " ability. You may not target a player who has already used an "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> " ability. You may only activate this ability during Day 1 or 2._
> *[Grandma] - Invulnerability*
> Shield yourself from all kill attempts the following Night. This ability may only be used during Day 1.
> *[House] - Revelation!*
> Target two players. The Mod publicly reveals their "" abilities for all to see.
> *[Shaitra] - Human Shield*
> Gain "1-Shot Meat Shield" status. You may guard one player during the Night, and if he or she would die, you will die instead.
> *[tn5421] - Elementalism*
> Select one player, and select either "Ice" or "Fire." That player will be protected from being killed by a Mafia team of that element the following Night. May only be activated during Day 1 or Day 2.
> *[Sgt_Gath] - Jailer's Keys*
> Select and give one player "1-Shot Jailkeeper" status. This means your target can jail one person once during the Night. A person that is jailed cannot be killed during that Night, but he or she also isn't able to use any abilities.
> *[RosieS] - Double Trouble*
> Target and give one player another chance to use his or her "" ability again. Cannot be used on players who haven't used an "" ability. May only be activated during Day 1 or 2.
> *[FA_Q2] - Recycle*
> Take one "" ability that has already been activated, and activate it as your own. You may only use this effect during Days 1 or 2.
> *[Wolfsister77] - Blockade*
> Select one player with two or more votes on his or her wagon. Remove two of those votes, and the players who had cast those two votes may not vote for that player again during this Day. This ability may only be activated during Day 1 or 2.
> *[ScarletRage] - Swapper*
> Select two other players who haven't used their "" abilities. The Mod will swap them. This power may only be used once, during Days 1, 2, or 3.
> 
> 
> *1.3 | 1.6 | 1.7 | 1.8 | 1.9*​[/SPOILER]


FYI - your links in the spoiler are broken - they contain an ' instead of an " at the end of the line (Both work BUT they have to match - if there is an ' then the end must also be ' or the machine gets confused...


----------



## ScarletRage

*Wake, I wanted approval from the playerbase before I asked. No one has said they are ok or not ok with it.*


----------



## Wolfsister77

Here's who I think we should remove from the lynching pool for D1:

-Grandman-NK immunity N1, lets let her use it

-Mertex-Meat Shield ability N1, lets let her use it

-Mebelle-lets see what her replacement does

-Cafe-lets give her a break due to her surgery

-TN-should be out but if you insist, there's still enough votes to lynch him, I won't let us NL if he's the only option and my vote is needed

-You can only take my word for it and I may be wrong but my neighbors are pretty townie acting in our hood-we have over 400 posts so that should be something to go by even if I can't prove it-Avi, Sameech, myself, House-I fail to see momentum for them D1

-Sgt_Gath seems pretty relaxed for newbscum-he can be town

-Aye can go either way with me, same for Shaitra, Rosie, FA, SR-I don't see a consensus on them D1 either

-My vote is on Moonglow by PoE-process of elimination 

So really the discussion should be, should be lynch Moonglow or are you guys set on TN? This is where the debate needs to be but discussion of other suspects is still good because that info. will be useful to look at D2.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> *Wake, I wanted approval from the playerbase before I asked. No one has said they are ok or not ok with it.*



I'm good with this. In fact, I encourage it!!


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wolfsister77 said:


> *Vote: Moonglow*



@Wake 

Missing in your last 2 vote counts.


----------



## FA_Q2

Avatar4321 said:


> Why is it late at night while I am sleeping you guys can post 100s of post and yet when I am actually sitting at a computer and can play more, you guys are totally silent?


You notice that too. 

I take forever to get all caught up after I get off work, get charged to discuss and then.... very little.  Then I wait and shit starts happening the instant I go to bed. 


AAAAGH


----------



## Avatar4321

ScarletRage said:


> *Wake, I wanted approval from the playerbase before I asked. No one has said they are ok or not ok with it.*



I have no problem with it.

@Wake with mebelle essentially being out today, does that affect the lynch number at all? We need 9 votes for a lynch with 16 players, when essentially we have 15. 

I just say that because it's tough getting a majority for anyone as is. With one person out it's tougher. Right now I am not terribly optimistic of us avoiding a no lynch without someone coming out and saying "I am scum" and us believing them.


----------



## FA_Q2

Wolfsister77 said:


> Here's who I think we should remove from the lynching pool for D1:
> 
> -Grandman-NK immunity N1, lets let her use it
> 
> -Mertex-Meat Shield ability N1, lets let her use it
> 
> -Mebelle-lets see what her replacement does
> 
> -Cafe-lets give her a break due to her surgery
> 
> -TN-should be out but if you insist, there's still enough votes to lynch him, I won't let us NL if he's the only option and my vote is needed
> 
> -You can only take my word for it and I may be wrong but my neighbors are pretty townie acting in our hood-we have over 400 posts so that should be something to go by even if I can't prove it-Avi, Sameech, myself, House-I fail to see momentum for them D1
> 
> -Sgt_Gath seems pretty relaxed for newbscum-he can be town
> 
> -Aye can go either way with me, same for Shaitra, Rosie, FA, SR-I don't see a consensus on them D1 either
> 
> -My vote is on Moonglow by PoE-process of elimination
> 
> So really the discussion should be, should be lynch Moonglow or are you guys set on TN? This is where the debate needs to be but discussion of other suspects is still good because that info. will be useful to look at D2.


Hose, in particular, looks scummy at the moment.
:\


----------



## ScarletRage

We could trustme and lynch Mertex.

Tn has a decent wagon.


----------



## FA_Q2

Wolfsister77 said:


> Here's who I think we should remove from the lynching pool for D1:
> 
> -Grandman-NK immunity N1, lets let her use it
> 
> -Mertex-Meat Shield ability N1, lets let her use it
> 
> -Mebelle-lets see what her replacement does
> 
> -Cafe-lets give her a break due to her surgery
> 
> -TN-should be out but if you insist, there's still enough votes to lynch him, I won't let us NL if he's the only option and my vote is needed
> 
> -You can only take my word for it and I may be wrong but my neighbors are pretty townie acting in our hood-we have over 400 posts so that should be something to go by even if I can't prove it-Avi, Sameech, myself, House-I fail to see momentum for them D1
> 
> -Sgt_Gath seems pretty relaxed for newbscum-he can be town
> 
> -Aye can go either way with me, same for Shaitra, Rosie, FA, SR-I don't see a consensus on them D1 either
> 
> -My vote is on Moonglow by PoE-process of elimination
> 
> So really the discussion should be, should be lynch Moonglow or are you guys set on TN? This is where the debate needs to be but discussion of other suspects is still good because that info. will be useful to look at D2.


Hose, in particular, looks scummy at the moment.
:\


----------



## FA_Q2

Avatar4321 said:


> I have no problem with it.
> 
> @Wake with mebelle essentially being out today, does that affect the lynch number at all? We need 9 votes for a lynch with 16 players, when essentially we have 15.
> 
> I just say that because it's tough getting a majority for anyone as is. With one person out it's tougher. Right now I am not terribly optimistic of us avoiding a no lynch without someone coming out and saying "I am scum" and us believing them.


I don't exactly think another rule change is a healthy way of going about this.  We always get close to a no lynch early in the game and it never happens.  Hell - we came down to seconds last game.

We will consolidate and pick a lynchee by the end of the day - lets just hope we nail scum this time for the what would essentially be the first day one scum kill.


----------



## Avatar4321

I presume you mean house


----------



## FA_Q2

ScarletRage said:


> We could trustme and lynch Mertex.
> 
> Tn has a decent wagon.


Don't forget that 2 players are barred from voting for TN.


----------



## FA_Q2

Avatar4321 said:


> I presume you mean house


LMAO.

yes - that was SUPPOSED to be House.  Though that Hose is a shifty guy as well - almost invisible.


----------



## ScarletRage

Shit you are right on TN.

FA trust me on Mertex. Please. By now with ourhood you should be able to read me.


----------



## Avatar4321

FA_Q2 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem with it.
> 
> @Wake with mebelle essentially being out today, does that affect the lynch number at all? We need 9 votes for a lynch with 16 players, when essentially we have 15.
> 
> I just say that because it's tough getting a majority for anyone as is. With one person out it's tougher. Right now I am not terribly optimistic of us avoiding a no lynch without someone coming out and saying "I am scum" and us believing them.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't exactly think another rule change is a healthy way of going about this.  We always get close to a no lynch early in the game and it never happens.  Hell - we came down to seconds last game.
> 
> We will consolidate and pick a lynchee by the end of the day - lets just hope we nail scum this time for the what would essentially be the first day one scum kill.
Click to expand...


I really wasn't thinking of it as a rule change. It just seems if we have 15 people actually playing with one on the side lines, that the majority is actually 8 and not 9.

Especially since Cafe is pretty much on the side lines as well. When is she back btw?


----------



## Avatar4321

ScarletRage said:


> Shit you are right on TN.
> 
> FA trust me on Mertex. Please. By now with ourhood you should be able to read me.



I have to ask, why trust you with Mertex? I know it was directed at FA but it's before us all.


----------



## Wake

*MeBelle's slot may still be lynched. 

Her slot is not voting, currently.*


----------



## Wolfsister77

SR-tell us about Mertex please

FA-why House?


----------



## Shaitra

I'm fine with SR's sister replacing in for MeBelle.

I think Cafe said it would be the end of this week most likely before she's back to posting but I don't know for sure.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wake said:


> *MeBelle's slot may still be lynched.
> 
> Her slot is not voting, currently.*



Fair enough


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> SR-tell us about Mertex please
> 
> FA-why House?



Because I get snarky when I'm bored and people get a stick up their ass about it.


----------



## Mertex

FA_Q2 said:


> I don't think grandma should be on the table btw  - I find her as a scum pick as well but a scum pick that can be lynched tomorrow when she does not have immunity if enough of us agree to lynch her.



I don't understand.  What does Grandma having immunity from NK have to do with lynching her?  She is Scum, she's not going to be NK by her own team.  Surely the other Scum team is not that obtuse to try and NK her knowing she has immunity.  

Her interaction with Rosie in the neighborhood leaves me wondering if she and Grandma are one of the Scum Teams.  There's an awful lot of trust between them (in the neighborhood) that I find questionable.   If Grandma thinks I'm Scum and Rosie and her are sharing information they wouldn't share out here, why would they trust to share it in front of me in the neighborhood?  Something doesn't add up.


----------



## Wolfsister77

If Mertex can be given the chance to protect someone N1, why the hell do we lynch that again? If she survives that, D2 is wide open to go after Mertex.


House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> SR-tell us about Mertex please
> 
> FA-why House?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I get snarky when I'm bored and people get a stick up their ass about it.
Click to expand...


You missed me.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wolfsister77 said:


> If Mertex can be given the chance to protect someone N1, why the hell do we lynch that again? If she survives that, D2 is wide open to go after Mertex.
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> SR-tell us about Mertex please
> 
> FA-why House?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I get snarky when I'm bored and people get a stick up their ass about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You missed me.
Click to expand...


I mean to post the top part of this in a different post but forum software and me-meh.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think grandma should be on the table btw  - I find her as a scum pick as well but a scum pick that can be lynched tomorrow when she does not have immunity if enough of us agree to lynch her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand.  What does Grandma having immunity from NK have to do with lynching her?  She is Scum, she's not going to be NK by her own team.  Surely the other Scum team is not that obtuse to try and NK her knowing she has immunity.
> 
> Her interaction with Rosie in the neighborhood leaves me wondering if she and Grandma are one of the Scum Teams.  There's an awful lot of trust between them (in the neighborhood) that I find questionable.   If Grandma thinks I'm Scum and Rosie and her are sharing information they wouldn't share out here, why would they trust to share it in front of me in the neighborhood?  Something doesn't add up.
Click to expand...


How is Aye behaving?


----------



## Avatar4321

Mertex said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think grandma should be on the table btw  - I find her as a scum pick as well but a scum pick that can be lynched tomorrow when she does not have immunity if enough of us agree to lynch her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand.  What does Grandma having immunity from NK have to do with lynching her?  She is Scum, she's not going to be NK by her own team.  Surely the other Scum team is not that obtuse to try and NK her knowing she has immunity.
> 
> Her interaction with Rosie in the neighborhood leaves me wondering if she and Grandma are one of the Scum Teams.  There's an awful lot of trust between them (in the neighborhood) that I find questionable.   If Grandma thinks I'm Scum and Rosie and her are sharing information they wouldn't share out here, why would they trust to share it in front of me in the neighborhood?  Something doesn't add up.
Click to expand...


And if they are scum together why would they be talking in the neighborhood in front of you and Aye instead of in whatever scum chat they have?


----------



## RosieS

Mertex said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think grandma should be on the table btw  - I find her as a scum pick as well but a scum pick that can be lynched tomorrow when she does not have immunity if enough of us agree to lynch her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand.  What does Grandma having immunity from NK have to do with lynching her?  She is Scum, she's not going to be NK by her own team.  Surely the other Scum team is not that obtuse to try and NK her knowing she has immunity.
> 
> Her interaction with Rosie in the neighborhood leaves me wondering if she and Grandma are one of the Scum Teams.  There's an awful lot of trust between them (in the neighborhood) that I find questionable.   If Grandma thinks I'm Scum and Rosie and her are sharing information they wouldn't share out here, why would they trust to share it in front of me in the neighborhood?  Something doesn't add up.
Click to expand...



If you have objections to those we are talking about being Scum in the neighborhood, talk about it there.

You are not on that list, so Idk wtf are you bitching about?

What kind of scummy post is this?

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Wolfsister77

If anyone sees anything "off" in your neighborhoods, even if you can't use it here, still tell us about it because when I was scum in game 3, I did not want to post in mine. 

Something to think about here.


----------



## Mertex

ScarletRage said:


> Shit you are right on TN.
> 
> FA trust me on Mertex. Please. By now with ourhood you should be able to read me.




You are wrong.  You've been wrong before, but unless you are Scum, go ahead and let everyone see how really wrong you are this time.   I read you as Town, but I think  you just didn't analyze the posts that have been made, sort of like MeBelle.....shooting from the hip.


----------



## Avatar4321

Mertex said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shit you are right on TN.
> 
> FA trust me on Mertex. Please. By now with ourhood you should be able to read me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are wrong.  You've been wrong before, but unless you are Scum, go ahead and let everyone see how really wrong you are this time.   I read you as Town, but I think  you just didn't analyze the posts that have been made, sort of like MeBelle.....shooting from the hip.
Click to expand...


You know, if I didn't know any better, I would think you were trying to piss people off and get them to vote for you.


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think grandma should be on the table btw  - I find her as a scum pick as well but a scum pick that can be lynched tomorrow when she does not have immunity if enough of us agree to lynch her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand.  What does Grandma having immunity from NK have to do with lynching her?  She is Scum, she's not going to be NK by her own team.  Surely the other Scum team is not that obtuse to try and NK her knowing she has immunity.
> 
> Her interaction with Rosie in the neighborhood leaves me wondering if she and Grandma are one of the Scum Teams.  There's an awful lot of trust between them (in the neighborhood) that I find questionable.   If Grandma thinks I'm Scum and Rosie and her are sharing information they wouldn't share out here, why would they trust to share it in front of me in the neighborhood?  Something doesn't add up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if they are scum together why would they be talking in the neighborhood in front of you and Aye instead of in whatever scum chat they have?
Click to expand...


I'm sure they are talking in their Scum QT.  The only reason they would do that in the neighborhood is to make me and Aye trust that they are both Town, and maybe open up about any roles we may have.    I wouldn't share anything in the neighborhood that I'm not sharing here in the open game thread.  That's why I find it questionable.

Would you share your role in the neighborhood if you were Town?


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think grandma should be on the table btw  - I find her as a scum pick as well but a scum pick that can be lynched tomorrow when she does not have immunity if enough of us agree to lynch her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand.  What does Grandma having immunity from NK have to do with lynching her?  She is Scum, she's not going to be NK by her own team.  Surely the other Scum team is not that obtuse to try and NK her knowing she has immunity.
> 
> Her interaction with Rosie in the neighborhood leaves me wondering if she and Grandma are one of the Scum Teams.  There's an awful lot of trust between them (in the neighborhood) that I find questionable.   If Grandma thinks I'm Scum and Rosie and her are sharing information they wouldn't share out here, why would they trust to share it in front of me in the neighborhood?  Something doesn't add up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is Aye behaving?
Click to expand...


Aye hasn't done anything to make me uneasy in the neighborhood.  I read her as Town.


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shit you are right on TN.
> 
> FA trust me on Mertex. Please. By now with ourhood you should be able to read me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are wrong.  You've been wrong before, but unless you are Scum, go ahead and let everyone see how really wrong you are this time.   I read you as Town, but I think  you just didn't analyze the posts that have been made, sort of like MeBelle.....shooting from the hip.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know, if I didn't know any better, I would think you were trying to piss people off and get them to vote for you.
Click to expand...


Well, I've been forced to expose way too much about myself.  It really doesn't matter if they vote for me or not, I'm for sure a target for Scum.  Would you remain quiet if you were in my position knowing you were Town and you see another Townie trying to hand Scum an extra Townie?

Scum is not going to vote for me.  Why should they vote for me when there are plenty of Townies willing to do it.  They don't need to expose themselves on my wagon, they're saving me for NK.


----------



## RosieS

Mertex said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think grandma should be on the table btw  - I find her as a scum pick as well but a scum pick that can be lynched tomorrow when she does not have immunity if enough of us agree to lynch her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand.  What does Grandma having immunity from NK have to do with lynching her?  She is Scum, she's not going to be NK by her own team.  Surely the other Scum team is not that obtuse to try and NK her knowing she has immunity.
> 
> Her interaction with Rosie in the neighborhood leaves me wondering if she and Grandma are one of the Scum Teams.  There's an awful lot of trust between them (in the neighborhood) that I find questionable.   If Grandma thinks I'm Scum and Rosie and her are sharing information they wouldn't share out here, why would they trust to share it in front of me in the neighborhood?  Something doesn't add up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if they are scum together why would they be talking in the neighborhood in front of you and Aye instead of in whatever scum chat they have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure they are talking in their Scum QT.  The only reason they would do that in the neighborhood is to make me and Aye trust that they are both Town, and maybe open up about any roles we may have.    I wouldn't share anything in the neighborhood that I'm not sharing here in the open game thread.  That's why I find it questionable.
> 
> Would you share your role in the neighborhood if you were Town?
Click to expand...


When it is not Vanilla, the role needs all the help it can get.  

Power roles are very vulnerable going it alone.

But Scum will not help and will take that player out, instead.

The ball is in your court. What are you going to choose to do today, Mertex?

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Avatar4321

Mertex said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think grandma should be on the table btw  - I find her as a scum pick as well but a scum pick that can be lynched tomorrow when she does not have immunity if enough of us agree to lynch her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand.  What does Grandma having immunity from NK have to do with lynching her?  She is Scum, she's not going to be NK by her own team.  Surely the other Scum team is not that obtuse to try and NK her knowing she has immunity.
> 
> Her interaction with Rosie in the neighborhood leaves me wondering if she and Grandma are one of the Scum Teams.  There's an awful lot of trust between them (in the neighborhood) that I find questionable.   If Grandma thinks I'm Scum and Rosie and her are sharing information they wouldn't share out here, why would they trust to share it in front of me in the neighborhood?  Something doesn't add up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if they are scum together why would they be talking in the neighborhood in front of you and Aye instead of in whatever scum chat they have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure they are talking in their Scum QT.  The only reason they would do that in the neighborhood is to make me and Aye trust that they are both Town, and maybe open up about any roles we may have.    I wouldn't share anything in the neighborhood that I'm not sharing here in the open game thread.  That's why I find it questionable.
> 
> Would you share your role in the neighborhood if you were Town?
Click to expand...


I could see one of them being scum. Heck, I could see them both being scum on separate teams. but I am really finding it unlikely that both scum members end up in the same hood. I suppose it's not impossible. But I am not at all persuaded by the argument.


----------



## Mertex

RosieS said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think grandma should be on the table btw  - I find her as a scum pick as well but a scum pick that can be lynched tomorrow when she does not have immunity if enough of us agree to lynch her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand.  What does Grandma having immunity from NK have to do with lynching her?  She is Scum, she's not going to be NK by her own team.  Surely the other Scum team is not that obtuse to try and NK her knowing she has immunity.
> 
> Her interaction with Rosie in the neighborhood leaves me wondering if she and Grandma are one of the Scum Teams.  There's an awful lot of trust between them (in the neighborhood) that I find questionable.   If Grandma thinks I'm Scum and Rosie and her are sharing information they wouldn't share out here, why would they trust to share it in front of me in the neighborhood?  Something doesn't add up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you have objections to those we are talking about being Scum in the neighborhood, talk about it there.
> 
> You are not on that list, so Idk wtf are you bitching about?
> 
> What kind of scummy post is this?
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


Rosie, I'm not talking about who you and Grandma are discussing as being Scum.  I'm talking about you and Grandma's willingness to share information about your roles in the game that would make you a target to me and Aye if we were Scum.   I think that is odd for a Townie to do so.


----------



## Mertex

RosieS said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think grandma should be on the table btw  - I find her as a scum pick as well but a scum pick that can be lynched tomorrow when she does not have immunity if enough of us agree to lynch her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand.  What does Grandma having immunity from NK have to do with lynching her?  She is Scum, she's not going to be NK by her own team.  Surely the other Scum team is not that obtuse to try and NK her knowing she has immunity.
> 
> Her interaction with Rosie in the neighborhood leaves me wondering if she and Grandma are one of the Scum Teams.  There's an awful lot of trust between them (in the neighborhood) that I find questionable.   If Grandma thinks I'm Scum and Rosie and her are sharing information they wouldn't share out here, why would they trust to share it in front of me in the neighborhood?  Something doesn't add up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if they are scum together why would they be talking in the neighborhood in front of you and Aye instead of in whatever scum chat they have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure they are talking in their Scum QT.  The only reason they would do that in the neighborhood is to make me and Aye trust that they are both Town, and maybe open up about any roles we may have.    I wouldn't share anything in the neighborhood that I'm not sharing here in the open game thread.  That's why I find it questionable.
> 
> Would you share your role in the neighborhood if you were Town?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When it is not Vanilla, the role needs all the help it can get.
> 
> Power roles are very vulnerable going it alone.
> 
> But Scum will not help and will take that player out, instead.
> 
> The ball is in your court. What are you going to choose to do today, Mertex?
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


I'm going to lay it out the way I see it.  At this point I have nothing to lose, but I don't want Town to lose again, and maybe some Townies will pick up on what I'm saying, especially if I'm NK'd and they find out I was telling the truth.  I'm not holding back.


----------



## House

Avatar4321 said:


> I could see one of them being scum. Heck, I could see them both being scum on separate teams. but I am really finding it unlikely that both scum members end up in the same hood. I suppose it's not impossible. But I am not at all persuaded by the argument.



Why not?

If 2 from different teams can be in the same neighborhood, it's entirely conceivable than 2 from the same team can also be neighbors.

That actually limits that team's intel gathering, as they have less townies to analyze and discuss in their collaborative area.


----------



## RosieS

Mertex said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think grandma should be on the table btw  - I find her as a scum pick as well but a scum pick that can be lynched tomorrow when she does not have immunity if enough of us agree to lynch her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand.  What does Grandma having immunity from NK have to do with lynching her?  She is Scum, she's not going to be NK by her own team.  Surely the other Scum team is not that obtuse to try and NK her knowing she has immunity.
> 
> Her interaction with Rosie in the neighborhood leaves me wondering if she and Grandma are one of the Scum Teams.  There's an awful lot of trust between them (in the neighborhood) that I find questionable.   If Grandma thinks I'm Scum and Rosie and her are sharing information they wouldn't share out here, why would they trust to share it in front of me in the neighborhood?  Something doesn't add up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you have objections to those we are talking about being Scum in the neighborhood, talk about it there.
> 
> You are not on that list, so Idk wtf are you bitching about?
> 
> What kind of scummy post is this?
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rosie, I'm not talking about who you and Grandma are discussing as being Scum.  I'm talking about you and Grandma's willingness to share information about your roles in the game that would make you a target to me and Aye if we were Scum.   I think that is odd for a Townie to do so.
Click to expand...


Even odder is complaining here INSTEAD of there.

Wolfie - take note that I said Mertex is acting oddly as to the neighborhood. 

You wanted to know.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think grandma should be on the table btw  - I find her as a scum pick as well but a scum pick that can be lynched tomorrow when she does not have immunity if enough of us agree to lynch her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand.  What does Grandma having immunity from NK have to do with lynching her?  She is Scum, she's not going to be NK by her own team.  Surely the other Scum team is not that obtuse to try and NK her knowing she has immunity.
> 
> Her interaction with Rosie in the neighborhood leaves me wondering if she and Grandma are one of the Scum Teams.  There's an awful lot of trust between them (in the neighborhood) that I find questionable.   If Grandma thinks I'm Scum and Rosie and her are sharing information they wouldn't share out here, why would they trust to share it in front of me in the neighborhood?  Something doesn't add up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if they are scum together why would they be talking in the neighborhood in front of you and Aye instead of in whatever scum chat they have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure they are talking in their Scum QT.  The only reason they would do that in the neighborhood is to make me and Aye trust that they are both Town, and maybe open up about any roles we may have.    I wouldn't share anything in the neighborhood that I'm not sharing here in the open game thread.  That's why I find it questionable.
> 
> Would you share your role in the neighborhood if you were Town?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could see one of them being scum. Heck, I could see them both being scum on separate teams. but I am really finding it unlikely that both scum members end up in the same hood. I suppose it's not impossible. But I am not at all persuaded by the argument.
Click to expand...


And I can understand your position.  It's all about trust.  If you don't trust me now, perhaps you will trust what I'm saying when it's all laid out and it's still not too late for Town to win.


----------



## Avatar4321

House said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could see one of them being scum. Heck, I could see them both being scum on separate teams. but I am really finding it unlikely that both scum members end up in the same hood. I suppose it's not impossible. But I am not at all persuaded by the argument.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not?
> 
> If 2 from different teams can be in the same neighborhood, it's entirely conceivable than 2 from the same team can also be neighbors.
> 
> That actually limits that team's intel gathering, as they have less townies to analyze and discuss in their collaborative area.
Click to expand...


Because I think it's statistically unlikely.


----------



## House

Avatar4321 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could see one of them being scum. Heck, I could see them both being scum on separate teams. but I am really finding it unlikely that both scum members end up in the same hood. I suppose it's not impossible. But I am not at all persuaded by the argument.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not?
> 
> If 2 from different teams can be in the same neighborhood, it's entirely conceivable than 2 from the same team can also be neighbors.
> 
> That actually limits that team's intel gathering, as they have less townies to analyze and discuss in their collaborative area.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because I think it's statistically unlikely.
Click to expand...


Okay, so how are players chosen for neighborhoods?  Roll of the dice>  Randomizer script?  Arbitrary selection?

Not being argumentative, just curious how these things work.

If there's a randomizer script or dice roll involved, then I can understand your logic.  If arbitrary selection is involved, anything goes.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> I could see one of them being scum. Heck, I could see them both being scum on separate teams. but I am really finding it unlikely that both scum members end up in the same hood. I suppose it's not impossible. But I am not at all persuaded by the argument.



I think Wake would not put both scum in the same neighborhood together from the same team. They already have daytalk and their own QT. This is too much of an advantage to pit them against two townies. I can see one scum from each team in a hood with two town. Or one scum with three town. Or I can even see the possibility of an all town hood which is where I am leaning with mine although no one can ever be 100% sure on anyone's alignment.

We did share abilities but not right away. It was after awhile that we discussed it, particularly mine was a hot topic.


----------



## Avatar4321

Mertex said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think grandma should be on the table btw  - I find her as a scum pick as well but a scum pick that can be lynched tomorrow when she does not have immunity if enough of us agree to lynch her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand.  What does Grandma having immunity from NK have to do with lynching her?  She is Scum, she's not going to be NK by her own team.  Surely the other Scum team is not that obtuse to try and NK her knowing she has immunity.
> 
> Her interaction with Rosie in the neighborhood leaves me wondering if she and Grandma are one of the Scum Teams.  There's an awful lot of trust between them (in the neighborhood) that I find questionable.   If Grandma thinks I'm Scum and Rosie and her are sharing information they wouldn't share out here, why would they trust to share it in front of me in the neighborhood?  Something doesn't add up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if they are scum together why would they be talking in the neighborhood in front of you and Aye instead of in whatever scum chat they have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure they are talking in their Scum QT.  The only reason they would do that in the neighborhood is to make me and Aye trust that they are both Town, and maybe open up about any roles we may have.    I wouldn't share anything in the neighborhood that I'm not sharing here in the open game thread.  That's why I find it questionable.
> 
> Would you share your role in the neighborhood if you were Town?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could see one of them being scum. Heck, I could see them both being scum on separate teams. but I am really finding it unlikely that both scum members end up in the same hood. I suppose it's not impossible. But I am not at all persuaded by the argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I can understand your position.  It's all about trust.  If you don't trust me now, perhaps you will trust what I'm saying when it's all laid out and it's still not too late for Town to win.
Click to expand...


It isn't about trust. I just dont think it's at all probable. granted im doing the statistics in my head. but it just seems very unlikely.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could see one of them being scum. Heck, I could see them both being scum on separate teams. but I am really finding it unlikely that both scum members end up in the same hood. I suppose it's not impossible. But I am not at all persuaded by the argument.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Wake would not put both scum in the same neighborhood together from the same team. They already have daytalk and their own QT. This is too much of an advantage to pit them against two townies. I can see one scum from each team in a hood with two town. Or one scum with three town. Or I can even see the possibility of an all town hood which is where I am leaning with mine although no one can ever be 100% sure on anyone's alignment.
> 
> We did share abilities but not right away. It was after awhile that we discussed it, particularly mine was a hot topic.
Click to expand...


Abilities, yes, Roles no.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could see one of them being scum. Heck, I could see them both being scum on separate teams. but I am really finding it unlikely that both scum members end up in the same hood. I suppose it's not impossible. But I am not at all persuaded by the argument.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Wake would not put both scum in the same neighborhood together from the same team. They already have daytalk and their own QT. This is too much of an advantage to pit them against two townies. I can see one scum from each team in a hood with two town. Or one scum with three town. Or I can even see the possibility of an all town hood which is where I am leaning with mine although no one can ever be 100% sure on anyone's alignment.
> 
> We did share abilities but not right away. It was after awhile that we discussed it, particularly mine was a hot topic.
Click to expand...


That's because yours was one of the top abilities that have been discussed or used.


----------



## Avatar4321

House said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could see one of them being scum. Heck, I could see them both being scum on separate teams. but I am really finding it unlikely that both scum members end up in the same hood. I suppose it's not impossible. But I am not at all persuaded by the argument.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not?
> 
> If 2 from different teams can be in the same neighborhood, it's entirely conceivable than 2 from the same team can also be neighbors.
> 
> That actually limits that team's intel gathering, as they have less townies to analyze and discuss in their collaborative area.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because I think it's statistically unlikely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, so how are players chosen for neighborhoods?  Roll of the dice>  Randomizer script?  Arbitrary selection?
> 
> Not being argumentative, just curious how these things work.
> 
> If there's a randomizer script or dice roll involved, then I can understand your logic.  If arbitrary selection is involved, anything goes.
Click to expand...


Wake could probably clarify but i am fairly certain it's randomized.


----------



## RosieS

Avatar4321 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could see one of them being scum. Heck, I could see them both being scum on separate teams. but I am really finding it unlikely that both scum members end up in the same hood. I suppose it's not impossible. But I am not at all persuaded by the argument.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not?
> 
> If 2 from different teams can be in the same neighborhood, it's entirely conceivable than 2 from the same team can also be neighbors.
> 
> That actually limits that team's intel gathering, as they have less townies to analyze and discuss in their collaborative area.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because I think it's statistically unlikely.
Click to expand...


But the probability of Mertex's paranoia getting way outta hand is  < 50%.

She is alienating her erstwhile allies and lashing out wildly.

Check yourself before you wreck yourself, Mertex.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could see one of them being scum. Heck, I could see them both being scum on separate teams. but I am really finding it unlikely that both scum members end up in the same hood. I suppose it's not impossible. But I am not at all persuaded by the argument.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Wake would not put both scum in the same neighborhood together from the same team. They already have daytalk and their own QT. This is too much of an advantage to pit them against two townies. I can see one scum from each team in a hood with two town. Or one scum with three town. Or I can even see the possibility of an all town hood which is where I am leaning with mine although no one can ever be 100% sure on anyone's alignment.
> 
> We did share abilities but not right away. It was after awhile that we discussed it, particularly mine was a hot topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Abilities, yes, Roles no.
Click to expand...


Right, that would be bad to share. Mani told me he was VT in game 3 right away and I brought that straight to the scum QT as soon as I could. So, this should not be shared. I get confused because the abilities seem so much like roles this game.


----------



## Mertex

RosieS said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think grandma should be on the table btw  - I find her as a scum pick as well but a scum pick that can be lynched tomorrow when she does not have immunity if enough of us agree to lynch her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand.  What does Grandma having immunity from NK have to do with lynching her?  She is Scum, she's not going to be NK by her own team.  Surely the other Scum team is not that obtuse to try and NK her knowing she has immunity.
> 
> Her interaction with Rosie in the neighborhood leaves me wondering if she and Grandma are one of the Scum Teams.  There's an awful lot of trust between them (in the neighborhood) that I find questionable.   If Grandma thinks I'm Scum and Rosie and her are sharing information they wouldn't share out here, why would they trust to share it in front of me in the neighborhood?  Something doesn't add up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you have objections to those we are talking about being Scum in the neighborhood, talk about it there.
> 
> You are not on that list, so Idk wtf are you bitching about?
> 
> What kind of scummy post is this?
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rosie, I'm not talking about who you and Grandma are discussing as being Scum.  I'm talking about you and Grandma's willingness to share information about your roles in the game that would make you a target to me and Aye if we were Scum.   I think that is odd for a Townie to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even odder is complaining here INSTEAD of there.
> 
> Wolfie - take note that I said Mertex is acting oddly as to the neighborhood.
> 
> You wanted to know.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


If you want to consider acting oddly that I wasn't eager to share my role in the game, like you, well go ahead.  You yourself said Grandma lied about me not wanting to share my ability.  Did you do that just to distance yourself from Grandma?  That would make sense.

I think you and Grandma are the ones that are acting oddly/Scummy in the neighborhood....unless everyone in the game agrees that everyone in a neighborhood should just accept that their neighbors are Town just because they say they are Town.  

You and Grandma are not new players, you know better than that.


----------



## House

House said:


> Okay, so how are players chosen for neighborhoods?  Roll of the dice>  Randomizer script?  Arbitrary selection?


@Wake ?


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could see one of them being scum. Heck, I could see them both being scum on separate teams. but I am really finding it unlikely that both scum members end up in the same hood. I suppose it's not impossible. But I am not at all persuaded by the argument.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Wake would not put both scum in the same neighborhood together from the same team. They already have daytalk and their own QT. This is too much of an advantage to pit them against two townies. I can see one scum from each team in a hood with two town. Or one scum with three town. Or I can even see the possibility of an all town hood which is where I am leaning with mine although no one can ever be 100% sure on anyone's alignment.
> 
> We did share abilities but not right away. It was after awhile that we discussed it, particularly mine was a hot topic.
Click to expand...


I have no idea how we were picked for the neighborhoods.  I'm not going to assume anything.  I'm just telling you what has been going on.

I know the difference between roles and abilities.  Grandma already tried to make me out Scum by lying about me not sharing my ability.

And that is exactly why I'm saying this.  Would a Townie reveal their "role" in a neighborhood without being 100% sure that everyone was Town?  Especially when two of the neighbors are accusing one another  of being Scum?  Would you?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> [
> 
> I know the difference between roles and abilities.  Grandma already tried to make me out Scum by lying about me not sharing my ability.
> 
> And that is exactly why I'm saying this.  Would a Townie reveal their "role" in a neighborhood without being 100% sure that everyone was Town?  Especially when two of the neighbors are accusing one another  of being Scum?  Would you?



Never, but so many abilities act like role-ex. the Jail Keys, Meat Shield, etc. that it makes it confusing to say the least. No, I explained already in an earlier post that I would not share this in a hood because finding out Mani was a VT in game 3 was useful info. for scum in that game.


----------



## Avatar4321

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could see one of them being scum. Heck, I could see them both being scum on separate teams. but I am really finding it unlikely that both scum members end up in the same hood. I suppose it's not impossible. But I am not at all persuaded by the argument.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Wake would not put both scum in the same neighborhood together from the same team. They already have daytalk and their own QT. This is too much of an advantage to pit them against two townies. I can see one scum from each team in a hood with two town. Or one scum with three town. Or I can even see the possibility of an all town hood which is where I am leaning with mine although no one can ever be 100% sure on anyone's alignment.
> 
> We did share abilities but not right away. It was after awhile that we discussed it, particularly mine was a hot topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no idea how we were picked for the neighborhoods.  I'm not going to assume anything.  I'm just telling you what has been going on.
> 
> I know the difference between roles and abilities.  Grandma already tried to make me out Scum by lying about me not sharing my ability.
> 
> And that is exactly why I'm saying this.  Would a Townie reveal their "role" in a neighborhood without being 100% sure that everyone was Town?  Especially when two of the neighbors are accusing one another  of being Scum?  Would you?
Click to expand...

 
I wouldnt


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> I know the difference between roles and abilities.  Grandma already tried to make me out Scum by lying about me not sharing my ability.
> 
> And that is exactly why I'm saying this.  Would a Townie reveal their "role" in a neighborhood without being 100% sure that everyone was Town?  Especially when two of the neighbors are accusing one another  of being Scum?  Would you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never, but so many abilities act like role-ex. the Jail Keys, Meat Shield, etc. that it makes it confusing to say the least. No, I explained already in an earlier post that I would not share this in a hood because finding out Mani was a VT in game 3 was useful info. for scum in that game.
Click to expand...


Of course, a clever townie could lie about this to give scum the incorrect info.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> I know the difference between roles and abilities.  Grandma already tried to make me out Scum by lying about me not sharing my ability.
> 
> And that is exactly why I'm saying this.  Would a Townie reveal their "role" in a neighborhood without being 100% sure that everyone was Town?  Especially when two of the neighbors are accusing one another  of being Scum?  Would you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never, but so many abilities act like role-ex. the Jail Keys, Meat Shield, etc. that it makes it confusing to say the least. No, I explained already in an earlier post that I would not share this in a hood because finding out Mani was a VT in game 3 was useful info. for scum in that game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course, a clever townie could lie about this to give scum the incorrect info.
Click to expand...


And then be targeted for a policy lynch when the truth came out?


----------



## Sgt_Gath

RosieS said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could see one of them being scum. Heck, I could see them both being scum on separate teams. but I am really finding it unlikely that both scum members end up in the same hood. I suppose it's not impossible. But I am not at all persuaded by the argument.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not?
> 
> If 2 from different teams can be in the same neighborhood, it's entirely conceivable than 2 from the same team can also be neighbors.
> 
> That actually limits that team's intel gathering, as they have less townies to analyze and discuss in their collaborative area.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because I think it's statistically unlikely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But the probability of Mertex's paranoia getting way outta hand is  < 50%.
> 
> She is alienating her erstwhile allies and lashing out wildly.
> 
> *Check yourself before you wreck yourself, Mertex.*
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


Too late for that.


----------



## RosieS

Mertex said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think grandma should be on the table btw  - I find her as a scum pick as well but a scum pick that can be lynched tomorrow when she does not have immunity if enough of us agree to lynch her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand.  What does Grandma having immunity from NK have to do with lynching her?  She is Scum, she's not going to be NK by her own team.  Surely the other Scum team is not that obtuse to try and NK her knowing she has immunity.
> 
> Her interaction with Rosie in the neighborhood leaves me wondering if she and Grandma are one of the Scum Teams.  There's an awful lot of trust between them (in the neighborhood) that I find questionable.   If Grandma thinks I'm Scum and Rosie and her are sharing information they wouldn't share out here, why would they trust to share it in front of me in the neighborhood?  Something doesn't add up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you have objections to those we are talking about being Scum in the neighborhood, talk about it there.
> 
> You are not on that list, so Idk wtf are you bitching about?
> 
> What kind of scummy post is this?
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rosie, I'm not talking about who you and Grandma are discussing as being Scum.  I'm talking about you and Grandma's willingness to share information about your roles in the game that would make you a target to me and Aye if we were Scum.   I think that is odd for a Townie to do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Even odder is complaining here INSTEAD of there.
> 
> Wolfie - take note that I said Mertex is acting oddly as to the neighborhood.
> 
> You wanted to know.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you want to consider acting oddly that I wasn't eager to share my role in the game, like you, well go ahead.  You yourself said Grandma lied about me not wanting to share my ability.  Did you do that just to distance yourself from Grandma?  That would make sense.
> 
> I think you and Grandma are the ones that are acting oddly/Scummy in the neighborhood....unless everyone in the game agrees that everyone in a neighborhood should just accept that their neighbors are Town just because they say they are Town.
> 
> You and Grandma are not new players, you know better than that.
Click to expand...


I backed up what Aye said because it was the truth.

And you turn on one who supported you,  for no reason at all.

I warned you to check yourself.

Too late. You just wrecked yourself. Learn from it.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## RosieS

@ScarletRage 

Mertex isn't swift enuff, so she was put up to it by her Scum partner.

Mertex is telegraphing to the other Scum team to vote NK on one of those in her neighborhood.

This way, her team can target someone from another neighborhood ID'd by that team.

Thus ensuring TWO NK Is rather than targeting the same one and canceling it out.

They did not count on the tactic being exposed on Day One, however.

I do not have to trust you. I can see you are correct.

*Vote:Mertex
*
Regards from Rosie


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> I know the difference between roles and abilities.  Grandma already tried to make me out Scum by lying about me not sharing my ability.
> 
> And that is exactly why I'm saying this.  Would a Townie reveal their "role" in a neighborhood without being 100% sure that everyone was Town?  Especially when two of the neighbors are accusing one another  of being Scum?  Would you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never, but so many abilities act like role-ex. the Jail Keys, Meat Shield, etc. that it makes it confusing to say the least. No, I explained already in an earlier post that I would not share this in a hood because finding out Mani was a VT in game 3 was useful info. for scum in that game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course, a clever townie could lie about this to give scum the incorrect info.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And then be targeted for a policy lynch when the truth came out?
Click to expand...


Yes, but a lot of times people role slip in these games for various reasons without outright claiming. You might be VT or 1-shot BP trying to draw the NK or a PR trying to avoid it. It's kind of complex to explain and not really all that necessary at this point. Just an example.


----------



## FA_Q2

House said:


> Because I get snarky when I'm bored and people get a stick up their ass about it.


lol.  Your being 'snarky' has nothing to do with it.  I read Rosie as town and you certainly are not even in that ballpark of annoying.

No, here is why I suspect you house - you say you are new but I don't get that feel from you at all.  You are not playing like you are new - understanding some topics and parts of the game that you shouldn't and on the other hand, you have been playing the newbie card and not understanding other parts that you should understand completely.  You used an ability that clearly helps scum and then played it off - IF you had claimed your targets were scum and laid some votes on us first then I would have understood and your actions would have made some sense but you didn't - you used it against those that I don't recall you fingering as scum.  Then you are posting filler - most of your posts go that way.  Something that scum does in order to give the impression of participating without actually participating.  Then there is the fact that you seem to be willing to jump on almost any wagon as soon as it looks like others might join in - another scum tactic.  Scum likes to get in on the middle of a wagon so they are not under suspicion when the player flips town.


----------



## tn5421

House said:


> You judged all of my posts off of one night where I was b/sing because nobody else was really posting.
> 
> Smooth like exlax.



If it smells like shit but looks like liquid, it might be exlax.



House said:


> This should have been your hint that I was getting bored.



Perhaps.



Avatar4321 said:


> *Vote: TN*
> 
> I'm not sure how likely a TN lynch is with two blocked from voting for him. I've been going back and forth on him since the other day because of the odd behavior with the mertex and mentioned I would be willing to be the hammer vote when He was at L1. With Mebelle being replaced I am willing to give the replacement a chance to defend himself or herself.
> 
> I've seen Mertex and Rosie as acting suspicious, but per discussions here and in the neighborhoods I have my reasons to not vote for them at this moment in time. And Rosie was more like herself with her interaction with Shaitra.
> 
> I could vote for moonglow. I could compromise with him. But I think he is likely to flip town despite his play.
> 
> So at this point, I think the only rational choice for me is to vote TN.



Rosie is anything but herself this game, and the fact that you aren't willing to vote someone that has disrupted almost every game that has been played here is telling.



House said:


> Funny, I wonder the same thing at night about you daywalkers.
> 
> I was tossing out bullshit posts just to have SOMETHING up in here.



I'm an afternoon/nighttime player myself.



RosieS said:


> It's the titties. TN is besotted with the titties.
> 
> Regards from Rosie



Nothing wrong with that.  As long as you don't let it control you.



FA_Q2 said:


> I note that within all that tripe you have nothing to say about targeting grandma - a player that is CONFIRMED IMMUNE to the NK but has a whole lot to scream about when Mertex says she might be useful...
> 
> That is interesting.



Grandma isn't getting put at L-2 either, so how exactly is your point valid in any way?



ScarletRage said:


> We could trustme and lynch Mertex.
> 
> Tn has a decent wagon.



Titus.
WE
ARE
*NOT*
LYNCHING
MERTEX
TO-FUCKING-DAY
*STOP*
IF YOU REALLY WANT TO PUSH A POLICY LYNCH PUSH MOONGLOW




FA_Q2 said:


> Don't forget that 2 players are barred from voting for TN.





Mertex said:


> I don't understand.  What does Grandma having immunity from NK have to do with lynching her?  She is Scum, she's not going to be NK by her own team.  Surely the other Scum team is not that obtuse to try and NK her knowing she has immunity.
> 
> Her interaction with Rosie in the neighborhood leaves me wondering if she and Grandma are one of the Scum Teams.  There's an awful lot of trust between them (in the neighborhood) that I find questionable.   If Grandma thinks I'm Scum and Rosie and her are sharing information they wouldn't share out here, why would they trust to share it in front of me in the neighborhood?  Something doesn't add up.



We'll see.



RosieS said:


> @ScarletRage
> 
> Mertex isn't swift enuff, so she was put up to it by her Scum partner.
> 
> Mertex is telegraphing to the other Scum team to vote NK on one of those in her neighborhood.
> 
> This way, her team can target someone from another neighborhood ID'd by that team.
> 
> Thus ensuring TWO NK Is rather than targeting the same one and canceling it out.
> 
> They did not count on the tactic being exposed on Day One, however.
> 
> I do not have to trust you. I can see you are correct.
> 
> *Vote:Mertex
> *
> Regards from Rosie



WE ARE NOT LYNCHING MERTEX TODAY

IF YOU NEED A POLICY LYNCH THAT BAD VOTE MOONGLOW


----------



## tn5421

In reference to post 1945:

*Vote: Moonglow*


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> I know the difference between roles and abilities.  Grandma already tried to make me out Scum by lying about me not sharing my ability.
> 
> And that is exactly why I'm saying this.  Would a Townie reveal their "role" in a neighborhood without being 100% sure that everyone was Town?  Especially when two of the neighbors are accusing one another  of being Scum?  Would you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never, but so many abilities act like role-ex. the Jail Keys, Meat Shield, etc. that it makes it confusing to say the least. No, I explained already in an earlier post that I would not share this in a hood because finding out Mani was a VT in game 3 was useful info. for scum in that game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course, a clever townie could lie about this to give scum the incorrect info.
Click to expand...


Wolfsister, as Scum in Game 3, you didn't have to find out that Mani was VT in the neighborhood.  We already knew that that he was VT.   

A clever Townie telling Scum they have a power role?  How does that work?  They get NK'd but turns out they didn't have a power role,  so Scum is able to figure out that they are at least Town and not part of the other Scum Team and kills them?   Yeah, that works really well.


----------



## Mertex

Sgt_Gath said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could see one of them being scum. Heck, I could see them both being scum on separate teams. but I am really finding it unlikely that both scum members end up in the same hood. I suppose it's not impossible. But I am not at all persuaded by the argument.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not?
> 
> If 2 from different teams can be in the same neighborhood, it's entirely conceivable than 2 from the same team can also be neighbors.
> 
> That actually limits that team's intel gathering, as they have less townies to analyze and discuss in their collaborative area.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because I think it's statistically unlikely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But the probability of Mertex's paranoia getting way outta hand is  < 50%.
> 
> She is alienating her erstwhile allies and lashing out wildly.
> 
> *Check yourself before you wreck yourself, Mertex.*
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Too late for that.
Click to expand...


Yep, that's for sure.  She knows that.


----------



## House

FA_Q2 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because I get snarky when I'm bored and people get a stick up their ass about it.
> 
> 
> 
> lol.  Your being 'snarky' has nothing to do with it.  I read Rosie as town and you certainly are not even in that ballpark of annoying.
> 
> No, here is why I suspect you house
Click to expand...


Let's take a look at these, then. - 



FA_Q2 said:


> you say you are new but I don't get that feel from you at all.  You are not playing like you are new - understanding some topics and parts of the game that you shouldn't and on the other hand, you have been playing the newbie card and not understanding other parts that you should understand completely.



If there was no such thing as a mafiawiki, I'd understand this assertion.  Having a site to read up on the game, I have an understanding of some aspects of the game, but other parts elude me because I am a "click and read" surfer.  I don't research in a linear fashion, I just look up whatever strikes my fancy.

Also, the things I have asked about tend to either not be covered in the wiki or are under terms that I am not familiar with (more likely).  Either way, I couldn't find them so I had to ask (what you call simple stuff), but more technical aspects are detailed out better on the help site.



FA_Q2 said:


> You used an ability that clearly helps scum and then played it off - IF you had claimed your targets were scum and laid some votes on us first then I would have understood and your actions would have made some sense but you didn't - you used it against those that I don't recall you fingering as scum.



It was the first time I've ever used an ability, and I knew nothing about how that might help scum.  That was explained in neighborhood after the fact.  Something you'd know if you were there.  But you're not.



FA_Q2 said:


> Then you are posting filler - most of your posts go that way.



1) "Most" is a faulty assertion based on me being bored because *nobody* was doing anything in game worth really deliberating with Wolfie gone.

2) Newbies aren't going to be analytical gurus.  Nor will we have something productive every time we make a post. 



FA_Q2 said:


> Then there is the fact that you seem to be willing to jump on almost any wagon as soon as it looks like others might join in



I posted rationale for my votes (aside from the first one, which was a mutual joke between Cafe & I).  This is a dumbass assertion, as:



FA_Q2 said:


> Scum likes to get in on the middle of a wagon so they are not under suspicion when the player flips town.



1) If you post first, you're starting a train!
2) If you post second, you're hiding!
3) If you post in the middle, you're hiding!
4) Scum loves the hammer!

I've read all four, and each one is a ridiculous  excuse to suspect somebody as being scum.


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could see one of them being scum. Heck, I could see them both being scum on separate teams. but I am really finding it unlikely that both scum members end up in the same hood. I suppose it's not impossible. But I am not at all persuaded by the argument.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not?
> 
> If 2 from different teams can be in the same neighborhood, it's entirely conceivable than 2 from the same team can also be neighbors.
> 
> That actually limits that team's intel gathering, as they have less townies to analyze and discuss in their collaborative area.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because I think it's statistically unlikely.
Click to expand...


How is is statistically impossible.  Unless Wake indicated everyone's alignment, and specifically indicated no two Scums be together, it is statistically possible.  If he just threw in 16 names, there is no telling how they would be picked.  Might be remote, but certainly not impossible.


----------



## FA_Q2

Avatar4321 said:


> I could see one of them being scum. Heck, I could see them both being scum on separate teams. but I am really finding it unlikely that both scum members end up in the same hood. I suppose it's not impossible. But I am not at all persuaded by the argument.


AFAIK, neighborhoods are randomized like everything else.  The chances of that happening are basically a flat 20%.  While not exactly likely, it certainly is not out of the question.


----------



## FA_Q2

House said:


> I've read all four, and each one is a ridiculous  excuse to suspect somebody as being scum.


It certainly is...... when used alone or on a single wagon.

That, however, is not the case.  I am not looking for one thing or even one behavior - EVERYONE does things that look like scum.  What I am looking for is a pattern of multiple behaviors.

You might very well be new and I might be reading to far into your posts... or I might not.  Nothing is certain here until you have been lynched or killed and Wake reveals your alignment/role BUT I certainly see a case against you as scum atm.

We shall see where it goes.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> I know the difference between roles and abilities.  Grandma already tried to make me out Scum by lying about me not sharing my ability.
> 
> And that is exactly why I'm saying this.  Would a Townie reveal their "role" in a neighborhood without being 100% sure that everyone was Town?  Especially when two of the neighbors are accusing one another  of being Scum?  Would you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never, but so many abilities act like role-ex. the Jail Keys, Meat Shield, etc. that it makes it confusing to say the least. No, I explained already in an earlier post that I would not share this in a hood because finding out Mani was a VT in game 3 was useful info. for scum in that game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course, a clever townie could lie about this to give scum the incorrect info.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wolfsister, as Scum in Game 3, you didn't have to find out that Mani was VT in the neighborhood.  We already knew that that he was VT.
> 
> A clever Townie telling Scum they have a power role?  How does that work?  They get NK'd but turns out they didn't have a power role,  so Scum is able to figure out that they are at least Town and not part of the other Scum Team and kills them?   Yeah, that works really well.
Click to expand...


Nobody knew before I told you. It wasn't said in the game until later. It was in the hood right away. I am just talking about role slipping for various reasons and NOT telling your neighborhood you have a PR if you do. That would be a mistake. I'm talking about situations where you might want to draw the NK or prevent it. It doesn't really matter much at this point and elaborating on it is confusing and unecessary info. when we need to concentrate on a lynch for D1.


----------



## Mertex

RosieS said:


> @ScarletRage
> 
> Mertex isn't swift enuff, so she was put up to it by her Scum partner.
> 
> Mertex is telegraphing to the other Scum team to vote NK on one of those in her neighborhood.
> 
> This way, her team can target someone from another neighborhood ID'd by that team.
> 
> Thus ensuring TWO NK Is rather than targeting the same one and canceling it out.
> 
> They did not count on the tactic being exposed on Day One, however.
> 
> I do not have to trust you. I can see you are correct.
> 
> *Vote:Mertex
> 
> 
> *
> Regards from Rosie



Okay Rosie, you threatened me in the QT that if I kept talking you would do just what you did.  You are lying through your teeth, another reason to believe you are Scum. 

@AyeCantSeeYou  if you believe I'm Town, like you said in the neighborhood, why don't you expose Rosie for the liar that she is.  I said I believed you were Town, surely you don't agree with her tactics if you are.

@RosieS  you are wrecking your own credibility by lying through your teeth, just like Grandma did.  Maybe not in this game, but surely in future games.


----------



## House

@FA_Q2 

Is this an example of something I should have known, having never played the game?  Or, is the post following that one an illustration of how I'm going to another site to look up game info?


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> I know the difference between roles and abilities.  Grandma already tried to make me out Scum by lying about me not sharing my ability.
> 
> And that is exactly why I'm saying this.  Would a Townie reveal their "role" in a neighborhood without being 100% sure that everyone was Town?  Especially when two of the neighbors are accusing one another  of being Scum?  Would you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never, but so many abilities act like role-ex. the Jail Keys, Meat Shield, etc. that it makes it confusing to say the least. No, I explained already in an earlier post that I would not share this in a hood because finding out Mani was a VT in game 3 was useful info. for scum in that game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course, a clever townie could lie about this to give scum the incorrect info.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wolfsister, as Scum in Game 3, you didn't have to find out that Mani was VT in the neighborhood.  We already knew that that he was VT.
> 
> A clever Townie telling Scum they have a power role?  How does that work?  They get NK'd but turns out they didn't have a power role,  so Scum is able to figure out that they are at least Town and not part of the other Scum Team and kills them?   Yeah, that works really well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody knew before I told you. It wasn't said in the game until later. It was in the hood right away. I am just talking about role slipping for various reasons and NOT telling your neighborhood you have a PR if you do. That would be a mistake. I'm talking about situations where you might want to draw the NK or prevent it. It doesn't really matter much at this point and elaborating on it is confusing and unecessary info. when we need to concentrate on a lynch for D1.
Click to expand...



What do you mean?  We were Scum, we knew who we were, we knew that everyone that wasn't in our Scum group was VT.  What are you talking about?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> I know the difference between roles and abilities.  Grandma already tried to make me out Scum by lying about me not sharing my ability.
> 
> And that is exactly why I'm saying this.  Would a Townie reveal their "role" in a neighborhood without being 100% sure that everyone was Town?  Especially when two of the neighbors are accusing one another  of being Scum?  Would you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never, but so many abilities act like role-ex. the Jail Keys, Meat Shield, etc. that it makes it confusing to say the least. No, I explained already in an earlier post that I would not share this in a hood because finding out Mani was a VT in game 3 was useful info. for scum in that game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course, a clever townie could lie about this to give scum the incorrect info.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wolfsister, as Scum in Game 3, you didn't have to find out that Mani was VT in the neighborhood.  We already knew that that he was VT.
> 
> A clever Townie telling Scum they have a power role?  How does that work?  They get NK'd but turns out they didn't have a power role,  so Scum is able to figure out that they are at least Town and not part of the other Scum Team and kills them?   Yeah, that works really well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody knew before I told you. It wasn't said in the game until later. It was in the hood right away. I am just talking about role slipping for various reasons and NOT telling your neighborhood you have a PR if you do. That would be a mistake. I'm talking about situations where you might want to draw the NK or prevent it. It doesn't really matter much at this point and elaborating on it is confusing and unecessary info. when we need to concentrate on a lynch for D1.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean?  We were Scum, we knew who we were, we knew that everyone that wasn't in our Scum group was VT.  What are you talking about?
Click to expand...


In game 3, no one but mani was VT. He told me in the neighborhood. I told the rest of the scum. Everyone else was a PR. I really think this is not necessary to go into detail over when we need to find a lynch candidate D1. I brought it up regarding how much is wise to tell your neighbors.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> I know the difference between roles and abilities.  Grandma already tried to make me out Scum by lying about me not sharing my ability.
> 
> And that is exactly why I'm saying this.  Would a Townie reveal their "role" in a neighborhood without being 100% sure that everyone was Town?  Especially when two of the neighbors are accusing one another  of being Scum?  Would you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never, but so many abilities act like role-ex. the Jail Keys, Meat Shield, etc. that it makes it confusing to say the least. No, I explained already in an earlier post that I would not share this in a hood because finding out Mani was a VT in game 3 was useful info. for scum in that game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course, a clever townie could lie about this to give scum the incorrect info.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wolfsister, as Scum in Game 3, you didn't have to find out that Mani was VT in the neighborhood.  We already knew that that he was VT.
> 
> A clever Townie telling Scum they have a power role?  How does that work?  They get NK'd but turns out they didn't have a power role,  so Scum is able to figure out that they are at least Town and not part of the other Scum Team and kills them?   Yeah, that works really well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody knew before I told you. It wasn't said in the game until later. It was in the hood right away. I am just talking about role slipping for various reasons and NOT telling your neighborhood you have a PR if you do. That would be a mistake. I'm talking about situations where you might want to draw the NK or prevent it. It doesn't really matter much at this point and elaborating on it is confusing and unecessary info. when we need to concentrate on a lynch for D1.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean?  We were Scum, we knew who we were, we knew that everyone that wasn't in our Scum group was VT.  What are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In game 3, no one but mani was VT. He told me in the neighborhood. I told the rest of the scum. Everyone else was a PR. I really think this is not necessary to go into detail over when we need to find a lynch candidate D1. I brought it up regarding how much is wise to tell your neighbors.
Click to expand...


I will add though that even scum had PR. Myself and TN did. And no, not everyone was PR. Some were like hexers and such. Again, kind of confusing but nobody was a VT in that game but mani and again, not useful info. for this game unless we are talking about what is wise to tell your neighbors.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex is pinging my scumdar somewhat but I think we should let her use her ability overnight and not try to wagon her.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> I know the difference between roles and abilities.  Grandma already tried to make me out Scum by lying about me not sharing my ability.
> 
> And that is exactly why I'm saying this.  Would a Townie reveal their "role" in a neighborhood without being 100% sure that everyone was Town?  Especially when two of the neighbors are accusing one another  of being Scum?  Would you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never, but so many abilities act like role-ex. the Jail Keys, Meat Shield, etc. that it makes it confusing to say the least. No, I explained already in an earlier post that I would not share this in a hood because finding out Mani was a VT in game 3 was useful info. for scum in that game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course, a clever townie could lie about this to give scum the incorrect info.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wolfsister, as Scum in Game 3, you didn't have to find out that Mani was VT in the neighborhood.  We already knew that that he was VT.
> 
> A clever Townie telling Scum they have a power role?  How does that work?  They get NK'd but turns out they didn't have a power role,  so Scum is able to figure out that they are at least Town and not part of the other Scum Team and kills them?   Yeah, that works really well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody knew before I told you. It wasn't said in the game until later. It was in the hood right away. I am just talking about role slipping for various reasons and NOT telling your neighborhood you have a PR if you do. That would be a mistake. I'm talking about situations where you might want to draw the NK or prevent it. It doesn't really matter much at this point and elaborating on it is confusing and unecessary info. when we need to concentrate on a lynch for D1.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean?  We were Scum, we knew who we were, we knew that everyone that wasn't in our Scum group was VT.  What are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In game 3, no one but mani was VT. He told me in the neighborhood. I told the rest of the scum. Everyone else was a PR. I really think this is not necessary to go into detail over when we need to find a lynch candidate D1. I brought it up regarding how much is wise to tell your neighbors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will add though that even scum had PR. Myself and TN did. And no, not everyone was PR. Some were like hexers and such. Again, kind of confusing but nobody was a VT in that game but mani and again, not useful info. for this game unless we are talking about what is wise to tell your neighbors.
Click to expand...



I think you are confused.  Everyone that wasn't Scum was VT.  They may have had special powers/roles, but if they weren't Scum they were VT.


----------



## RosieS

Mertex said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> @ScarletRage
> 
> Mertex isn't swift enuff, so she was put up to it by her Scum partner.
> 
> Mertex is telegraphing to the other Scum team to vote NK on one of those in her neighborhood.
> 
> This way, her team can target someone from another neighborhood ID'd by that team.
> 
> Thus ensuring TWO NK Is rather than targeting the same one and canceling it out.
> 
> They did not count on the tactic being exposed on Day One, however.
> 
> I do not have to trust you. I can see you are correct.
> 
> *Vote:Mertex
> 
> 
> *
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay Rosie, you threatened me in the QT that if I kept talking you would do just what you did.  You are lying through your teeth, another reason to believe you are Scum.
> 
> @AyeCantSeeYou  if you believe I'm Town, like you said in the neighborhood, why don't you expose Rosie for the liar that she is.  I said I believed you were Town, surely you don't agree with her tactics if you are.
> 
> @RosieS  you are wrecking your own credibility by lying through your teeth, just like Grandma did.  Maybe not in this game, but surely in future games.
Click to expand...

Little Miss Innocent that everyone is picking on was used by Grandma in Game 4.

Try again.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## FA_Q2

Mertex said:


> I think you are confused.  Everyone that wasn't Scum was VT.  They may have had special powers/roles, but if they weren't Scum they were VT.


No, Mertex you are the one confused.  

VT is fairly clearly defined:
A *Vanilla Townie* is a town role which lacks any additional powers or abilities aside from voting and posting in-thread.
Vanilla Townie - SA Mafia Wiki

You really should know this by now.  These are the basic working definitions that we have been using the entire time.

If you have a role you are NOT a VT.


----------



## FA_Q2

And BTW - clean up your damn nested quotes - there is no reason to nest the last 10 quotes.  3 or 4 should be all you need for the most complex conversation.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> I know the difference between roles and abilities.  Grandma already tried to make me out Scum by lying about me not sharing my ability.
> 
> And that is exactly why I'm saying this.  Would a Townie reveal their "role" in a neighborhood without being 100% sure that everyone was Town?  Especially when two of the neighbors are accusing one another  of being Scum?  Would you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never, but so many abilities act like role-ex. the Jail Keys, Meat Shield, etc. that it makes it confusing to say the least. No, I explained already in an earlier post that I would not share this in a hood because finding out Mani was a VT in game 3 was useful info. for scum in that game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course, a clever townie could lie about this to give scum the incorrect info.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wolfsister, as Scum in Game 3, you didn't have to find out that Mani was VT in the neighborhood.  We already knew that that he was VT.
> 
> A clever Townie telling Scum they have a power role?  How does that work?  They get NK'd but turns out they didn't have a power role,  so Scum is able to figure out that they are at least Town and not part of the other Scum Team and kills them?   Yeah, that works really well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody knew before I told you. It wasn't said in the game until later. It was in the hood right away. I am just talking about role slipping for various reasons and NOT telling your neighborhood you have a PR if you do. That would be a mistake. I'm talking about situations where you might want to draw the NK or prevent it. It doesn't really matter much at this point and elaborating on it is confusing and unecessary info. when we need to concentrate on a lynch for D1.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean?  We were Scum, we knew who we were, we knew that everyone that wasn't in our Scum group was VT.  What are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In game 3, no one but mani was VT. He told me in the neighborhood. I told the rest of the scum. Everyone else was a PR. I really think this is not necessary to go into detail over when we need to find a lynch candidate D1. I brought it up regarding how much is wise to tell your neighbors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will add though that even scum had PR. Myself and TN did. And no, not everyone was PR. Some were like hexers and such. Again, kind of confusing but nobody was a VT in that game but mani and again, not useful info. for this game unless we are talking about what is wise to tell your neighbors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are confused.  Everyone that wasn't Scum was VT.  They may have had special powers/roles, but if they weren't Scum they were VT.
Click to expand...


You are confused. There is a difference between a Vanilla Townie and a Cop or a Tracker or a Roleblocker.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Sorry, I needed to clean the above as well. I will do that from now on.


----------



## RosieS

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex is pinging my scumdar somewhat but I think we should let her use her ability overnight and not try to wagon her.



Hey, Wolfie...didn't you say your vote is your power?

Why withhold your power if you have a tingle or two? LOL

Believe me, her ability will not be available to any but a VT.

Ask Grandma and Aye if that ain't so.

If she doesn't come up with some crappy excuse not to use it D1 and save it for D2.

So she can target some more Town....what she is constantly claiming being. Non-stop!

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Mertex

FA_Q2 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are confused.  Everyone that wasn't Scum was VT.  They may have had special powers/roles, but if they weren't Scum they were VT.
> 
> 
> 
> No, Mertex you are the one confused.
> 
> VT is fairly clearly defined:
> A *Vanilla Townie* is a town role which lacks any additional powers or abilities aside from voting and posting in-thread.
> Vanilla Townie - SA Mafia Wiki
> 
> You really should know this by now.  These are the basic working definitions that we have been using the entire time.
> 
> If you have a role you are NOT a VT.
Click to expand...


VTs were given some abilities like hexers, balloon throwers, but they were still VT.    I guess I should have said, anyone that wasn't Scum was Town.   Wolf saying that everyone but Mani had a PR is not correct.


----------



## Wolfsister77

RosieS said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex is pinging my scumdar somewhat but I think we should let her use her ability overnight and not try to wagon her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Wolfie...didn't you say your vote is your power?
> 
> Why withhold your power if you have a tingle or two? LOL
> 
> Believe me, her ability will not be available to any but a VT.
> 
> Ask Grandma and Aye if that ain't so.
> 
> If she doesn't come up with some crappy excuse not to use it D1 and save it for D2.
> 
> So she can target some more Town....what she is constantly claiming being. Non-stop!
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


She's my number one suspect for D2 right now.


----------



## Mertex

RosieS said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex is pinging my scumdar somewhat but I think we should let her use her ability overnight and not try to wagon her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Wolfie...didn't you say your vote is your power?
> 
> Why withhold your power if you have a tingle or two? LOL
> 
> Believe me, her ability will not be available to any but a VT.
> 
> Ask Grandma and Aye if that ain't so.
> 
> If she doesn't come up with some crappy excuse not to use it D1 and save it for D2.
> 
> So she can target some more Town....what she is constantly claiming being. Non-stop!
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


Trying to gather more Townies to protect yourself?  But you know....even if you get everyone to vote for me, your lies will be exposed when my death scene is posted, or my NK death scene is posted.....either way I'm a goner, but at least you are letting everyone know what you are.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex is pinging my scumdar somewhat but I think we should let her use her ability overnight and not try to wagon her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Wolfie...didn't you say your vote is your power?
> 
> Why withhold your power if you have a tingle or two? LOL
> 
> Believe me, her ability will not be available to any but a VT.
> 
> Ask Grandma and Aye if that ain't so.
> 
> If she doesn't come up with some crappy excuse not to use it D1 and save it for D2.
> 
> So she can target some more Town....what she is constantly claiming being. Non-stop!
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's my number one suspect for D2 right now.
Click to expand...


Why not Day1?  If you are so sure that I'm Scum, vote for me now.  What's keeping you? 

Rosie is playing you, just like she mentioned in the QT.  She's not afraid of posting exactly what she wants in the QT, because she knows I won't be around long.  Too bad we can't copy and paste....but, you'll be able to see it afterwards, and how bad are you going to feel?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex is pinging my scumdar somewhat but I think we should let her use her ability overnight and not try to wagon her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Wolfie...didn't you say your vote is your power?
> 
> Why withhold your power if you have a tingle or two? LOL
> 
> Believe me, her ability will not be available to any but a VT.
> 
> Ask Grandma and Aye if that ain't so.
> 
> If she doesn't come up with some crappy excuse not to use it D1 and save it for D2.
> 
> So she can target some more Town....what she is constantly claiming being. Non-stop!
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's my number one suspect for D2 right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not Day1?  If you are so sure that I'm Scum, vote for me now.  What's keeping you?
> 
> Rosie is playing you, just like she mentioned in the QT.  She's not afraid of posting exactly what she wants in the QT, because she knows I won't be around long.  Too bad we can't copy and paste....but, you'll be able to see it afterwards, and how bad are you going to feel?
Click to expand...


If she is telling this plan in the QT then hopefully Aye and Grandma can back it up that she's hatching a scheme like this in the hood. I can't see it so I don't know. 

I don't know your alignment for sure, you are just making me uneasy. I do know, if you are town, that you should be given the chance to protect someone and I don't like that anyone would be trying to prevent that unless they can explain to my satisfactorily why they would do that.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Darn it, I forgot to clean quotes again.


----------



## RosieS

Wolfsister77 said:


> Darn it, I forgot to clean quotes again.



I did explain. Because Mertex will just do the same damn thing (target Town to the other Scum team) on D2, too.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Moonglow

Mertex said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are confused.  Everyone that wasn't Scum was VT.  They may have had special powers/roles, but if they weren't Scum they were VT.
> 
> 
> 
> No, Mertex you are the one confused.
> 
> VT is fairly clearly defined:
> A *Vanilla Townie* is a town role which lacks any additional powers or abilities aside from voting and posting in-thread.
> Vanilla Townie - SA Mafia Wiki
> 
> You really should know this by now.  These are the basic working definitions that we have been using the entire time.
> 
> If you have a role you are NOT a VT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> VTs were given some abilities like hexers, balloon throwers, but they were still VT.    I guess I should have said, anyone that wasn't Scum was Town.   Wolf saying that everyone but Mani had a PR is not correct.
Click to expand...

Finally all are seeing what i saw day one, and her constant need to protect TN shows a collusion..


----------



## sameech

Mertex said:


> VTs were given some abilities like hexers, balloon throwers, but they were still VT.    I guess I should have said, anyone that wasn't Scum was Town.   Wolf saying that everyone but Mani had a PR is not correct.



In game 3 we were not vanilla townies.  My role was something like Rabid Balloon Tosser, not Vanilla Townie.  We were effectively VT's, but technically named townies.


----------



## Avatar4321

Mertex said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could see one of them being scum. Heck, I could see them both being scum on separate teams. but I am really finding it unlikely that both scum members end up in the same hood. I suppose it's not impossible. But I am not at all persuaded by the argument.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why not?
> 
> If 2 from different teams can be in the same neighborhood, it's entirely conceivable than 2 from the same team can also be neighbors.
> 
> That actually limits that team's intel gathering, as they have less townies to analyze and discuss in their collaborative area.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because I think it's statistically unlikely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is is statistically impossible.  Unless Wake indicated everyone's alignment, and specifically indicated no two Scums be together, it is statistically possible.  If he just threw in 16 names, there is no telling how they would be picked.  Might be remote, but certainly not impossible.
Click to expand...


I said unlikely, not impossible.


----------



## sameech

Moonglow said:


> Finally all are seeing what i saw day one, and her constant need to protect TN shows a collusion..



It really is odd that she is getting so aggressive now that votes and discussion of overriding Wolf's veto on TN are going again.  I am more inclined to believe it is self-interested moreso than scum-oriented.  If TN flips scum, she is a goner the following day probably.  Trying to delay the lynch would delay her lynch a day and if she really is a PR maybe the results could show it.  I suppose it could also be feeling that she owes it to him since he went on on a limb for her, but in the couple games I have played here there is no meta to me suggesting she is particularly empathetic toward other players.

I am not there yet on Mertex.  Not compared to TN.  I'll try to keep an open mind about it right up to any lynch but it seems a bit riskier with the worst-case scenario math.  If it were one kill a night, I would be much more at ease with it though.  Sort of a rock and a hard place right now.


----------



## Moonglow

Math helps, but, unknown variables are elusive to the truth..


----------



## Avatar4321

Moonglow said:


> Math helps, but, unknown variables are elusive to the truth..



Which tells us absolutely nothing so why say anything?


----------



## Shaitra

Avatar4321 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Math helps, but, unknown variables are elusive to the truth..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which tells us absolutely nothing so why say anything?
Click to expand...


IDK.  It did make my chuckle though when I read it.


----------



## Avatar4321

@Mertex

did you activate the Shield ability you stole?


----------



## Grandma

I'm not voting for you today as a favor to TN. On Day 2 my first post will be a vote for you.


----------



## ScarletRage

Mertex is a scum lynch not a policy one.

Moonglow is town. So not voting him.


----------



## Grandma

FA_Q2 said:


> I don't think grandma should be on the table btw  - I find her as a scum pick as well but a scum pick that can be lynched tomorrow when she does not have immunity if enough of us agree to lynch her.



I'm immune to Night Kills, not lynches.

But I'm not Scum. 

Mertex is just pissed off because I called her out on her Scummy play.


----------



## Grandma

Mertex said:


> Her interaction with Rosie in the neighborhood leaves me wondering if she and Grandma are one of the Scum Teams.  There's an awful lot of trust between them (in the neighborhood) that I find questionable.   If Grandma thinks I'm Scum and Rosie and her are sharing information they wouldn't share out here, why would they trust to share it in front of me in the neighborhood?  Something doesn't add up.



I have been sharing information here, and in the Big neighborhood as well. I've been as transparent as possible.
It's called working with Town towards Town's win condition.


----------



## Grandma

Mertex said:


> Scum is not going to vote for me.  Why should they vote for me when there are plenty of Townies willing to do it.  They don't need to expose themselves on my wagon, they're saving me for NK.



You mean they won't bus you.


----------



## Grandma

Mertex said:


> I have no idea how we were picked for the neighborhoods.



Lair!!!

Post 139 in the Neighborhood QT. I had a little chat with Wake.

The original discussion is on the Mafia Discussion thread where I asked Wake about a bastard game. his reply, Post 989:

Mafia Discussion Thread Keep Your Torches and Pitchforks at Home Page 50 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> Moonglow is town. So not voting him.



This is how I feel about TN.


----------



## Grandma

Grandma said:


> I'm not voting for you today as a favor to TN. On Day 2 my first post will be a vote for you.



I don't know why the quote didn't show up when I first posted this, but the comment is directed at Mertex.


----------



## sameech

ScarletRage said:


> Mertex is a scum lynch not a policy one.
> 
> Moonglow is town. So not voting him.



I agree on Moon.  I am inclined to tread on the disagree side on Mertex.  Between her and TN I think only one would be scum.

If I could throw a water balloon full of acid that killed one of them, who do you think is more deserving TN or Mertex?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Well, I've been forced to expose way too much about myself.  It really doesn't matter if they vote for me or not, I'm for sure a target for Scum.  Would you remain quiet if you were in my position knowing you were Town and you see another Townie trying to hand Scum an extra Townie?
> 
> Scum is not going to vote for me.  Why should they vote for me when there are plenty of Townies willing to do it.  They don't need to expose themselves on my wagon, they're saving me for NK.



This is the post that pinged for me and made me want to vote for Mertex really bad. This hinting that she's so important that scum are going to want to take her out reminds me of my play in game 3 when I was trying to disrupt the votes on me. Hinting you are important enough that scum see you as a threat is a way to get votes off and if you are scum, unlikely to result in your death. Sure the other team could hit her due to the Meat Shield thing if she uses it so I guess. But she's only vulnerable to fire mafia right now. She has ice immunity due to TN. 

I would rather just put this post out there for anlaysis for D2 because if she lives, we can figure out if she's alive due to being scum and if she dies, well we can find out by her flip what her alignment is and analyze what could of occurred which would be either she was targeted by fire mafia or blew up due to her target being targeted by fire mafia. I can kind of see what TN was trying to do by giving her his protection and asking for fire protection for her also. This gives Mertex immunity from NK and she can protect someone. It only works if she's town but it is a risk worth taking IMO.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

sameech said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex is a scum lynch not a policy one.
> 
> Moonglow is town. So not voting him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree on Moon.  I am inclined to tread on the disagree side on Mertex.  Between her and TN I think only one would be scum.
> 
> If I could throw a water balloon full of acid that killed one of them, who do you think is more deserving TN or Mertex?
Click to expand...


Personally, I'm thinking TN.

Mertex has been so out in the open with all of this that it's hard to imagine her actually being scum.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wolfsister77 said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow is town. So not voting him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how I feel about TN.
Click to expand...


Let me elaborate on this. When TN thought I had either scum detection or lie detection, he was swearing up and down he was town and asking me repeatedly to use it on him.

I have to wonder how likely it would be for scum to ask a cop to target them over and over or swear they are town when they could be caught in a lie.

I'd say the chances are exactly zero.


----------



## FA_Q2

Did we lose multiquote again?  

That would be rather upsetting if the mods removed that ability from us again - this board needs it...


----------



## FA_Q2

Grandma said:


> I'm immune to Night Kills, not lynches.
> 
> But I'm not Scum.
> 
> Mertex is just pissed off because I called her out on her Scummy play.


Irrelevant.  I never said that you were immune to the lynch - I sad that you should be off the table.  Consolidating the NK's to fewer players means a better chance that they are going to target each other or the same player.  IOW, good for town.

I have no desire to waste your one shot immunity.


----------



## FA_Q2

Sgt_Gath said:


> Personally, I'm thinking TN.
> 
> Mertex has been so out in the open with all of this that it's hard to imagine her actually being scum.


TN has been just as out in the open as mertex, maybe even more so if you watch their meta games.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow is town. So not voting him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how I feel about TN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me elaborate on this. When TN thought I had either scum detection or lie detection, he was swearing up and down he was town and asking me repeatedly to use it on him.
> 
> I have to wonder how likely it would be for scum to ask a cop to target them over and over or swear they are town when they could be caught in a lie.
> 
> I'd say the chances are exactly zero.
Click to expand...


As Avatar has stated, "anything is possible".

That said, I doubt he's scum.


----------



## FA_Q2

Avatar4321 said:


> @Mertex
> 
> did you activate the Shield ability you stole?


Yes she did.  I did not track down the post but it was there.  Of note is that the ability gave her the one shot meatshield ability to be activated during the night phase.  There is absolutely no way whatsoever for town to know or verify if she actually uses and targets someone with it (short of roles or powers that track or something similar).


----------



## Wolfsister77

FA_Q2 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Mertex
> 
> did you activate the Shield ability you stole?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes she did.  I did not track down the post but it was there.  Of note is that the ability gave her the one shot meatshield ability to be activated during the night phase.  There is absolutely no way whatsoever for town to know or verify if she actually uses and targets someone with it (short of roles or powers that track or something similar).
Click to expand...


If she's alive D2, I expect her to tell us who she targeted. I would think fire mafia might take a shot at her to keep her from protecting anyone because ice certainly wouldn't (due to her immunity) but if she's scum, she'll live. Then again scum might not kill her, because they feel we'll lynch her. But they probably will try rather than risk targeting someone she protects or is jailed by one of the jail key holders or the other team who is immune to them. 

WIFOM city here I know.


----------



## sameech

FA_Q2 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Mertex
> 
> did you activate the Shield ability you stole?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes she did.  I did not track down the post but it was there.  Of note is that the ability gave her the one shot meatshield ability to be activated during the night phase.  There is absolutely no way whatsoever for town to know or verify if she actually uses and targets someone with it (short of roles or powers that track or something similar).
Click to expand...


Not so sure about that.  I can force her to activate her ability and the only way to activate it would be to name a protectee so far as I know based on any protection I have ever had.  I don't know what the consequences of not doing it would be, but I am assuming it would be modkill or the word "force" has no meaning.


----------



## FA_Q2

sameech said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Mertex
> 
> did you activate the Shield ability you stole?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes she did.  I did not track down the post but it was there.  Of note is that the ability gave her the one shot meatshield ability to be activated during the night phase.  There is absolutely no way whatsoever for town to know or verify if she actually uses and targets someone with it (short of roles or powers that track or something similar).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not so sure about that.  I can force her to activate her ability and the only way to activate it would be to name a protectee so far as I know based on any protection I have ever had.  I don't know what the consequences of not doing it would be, but I am assuming it would be modkill or the word "force" has no meaning.
Click to expand...

I don't know if it applies anymore because it is no longer a unique day power (ie the ones with the green bullet point) but the day power gave her the role "one shot meatshield."  It might work because the role is connected with the unique power.  

@Wake clarification please?


----------



## Wake

RANDOM.ORG - List Randomizer



House said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so how are players chosen for neighborhoods?  Roll of the dice>  Randomizer script?  Arbitrary selection?
> 
> 
> 
> @Wake ?
Click to expand...


----------



## House

I concede the point, Avatar.


----------



## sameech

FA_Q2 said:


> I don't know if it applies anymore because it is no longer a unique day power (ie the ones with the green bullet point) but the day power gave her the role "one shot meatshield."  It might work because the role is connected with the unique power.
> 
> @Wake clarification please?



Wake cannot answer that question for the person who does not have the ability I think.  It would be giving hints not clarification (and probably result in him being bombarded with PM's every game)


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex is pinging my scumdar somewhat but I think we should let her use her ability overnight and not try to wagon her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Wolfie...didn't you say your vote is your power?
> 
> Why withhold your power if you have a tingle or two? LOL
> 
> Believe me, her ability will not be available to any but a VT.
> 
> Ask Grandma and Aye if that ain't so.
> 
> If she doesn't come up with some crappy excuse not to use it D1 and save it for D2.
> 
> So she can target some more Town....what she is constantly claiming being. Non-stop!
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's my number one suspect for D2 right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not Day1?  If you are so sure that I'm Scum, vote for me now.  What's keeping you?
> 
> Rosie is playing you, just like she mentioned in the QT.  She's not afraid of posting exactly what she wants in the QT, because she knows I won't be around long.  Too bad we can't copy and paste....but, you'll be able to see it afterwards, and how bad are you going to feel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If she is telling this plan in the QT then hopefully Aye and Grandma can back it up that she's hatching a scheme like this in the hood. I can't see it so I don't know.
> 
> I don't know your alignment for sure, you are just making me uneasy. I do know, if you are town, that you should be given the chance to protect someone and I don't like that anyone would be trying to prevent that unless they can explain to my satisfactorily why they would do that.
Click to expand...


I realize that my commentsI will make some uneasy, but I don't think you're going to get either Rosie or Grandma to back anything I say up.  Grandma already lied about me.  She tells me she thinks I'm Scum and then suggests who I should use the shield on.....really weird.  All they are doing is phishing, they must think I am really naive.


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> @Mertex
> 
> did you activate the Shield ability you stole?



I'm not activating it till the last minute....you can't take it back and I don't want to waste it on someone that may be getting lynched.  Why do you ask?


----------



## RosieS

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex is pinging my scumdar somewhat but I think we should let her use her ability overnight and not try to wagon her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Wolfie...didn't you say your vote is your power?
> 
> Why withhold your power if you have a tingle or two? LOL
> 
> Believe me, her ability will not be available to any but a VT.
> 
> Ask Grandma and Aye if that ain't so.
> 
> If she doesn't come up with some crappy excuse not to use it D1 and save it for D2.
> 
> So she can target some more Town....what she is constantly claiming being. Non-stop!
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's my number one suspect for D2 right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not Day1?  If you are so sure that I'm Scum, vote for me now.  What's keeping you?
> 
> Rosie is playing you, just like she mentioned in the QT.  She's not afraid of posting exactly what she wants in the QT, because she knows I won't be around long.  Too bad we can't copy and paste....but, you'll be able to see it afterwards, and how bad are you going to feel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If she is telling this plan in the QT then hopefully Aye and Grandma can back it up that she's hatching a scheme like this in the hood. I can't see it so I don't know.
> 
> I don't know your alignment for sure, you are just making me uneasy. I do know, if you are town, that you should be given the chance to protect someone and I don't like that anyone would be trying to prevent that unless they can explain to my satisfactorily why they would do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I realize that my commentsI will make some uneasy, but I don't think you're going to get either Rosie or Grandma to back anything I say up.  Grandma already lied about me.  She tells me she thinks I'm Scum and then suggests who I should use the shield on.....really weird.  All they are doing is phishing, they must think I am really naive.
Click to expand...


I already DID back what you said up.

How conveniently Scum Mertex forgets.

Of course I think you should force Mertex to activate, Sam. Who she chooses will give Town very valuable info.

And will remove TN's excuse to not vote to lynch her.

How often to you get a two-fer, Sameech?

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Avatar4321

Mertex said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Mertex
> 
> did you activate the Shield ability you stole?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not activating it till the last minute....you can't take it back and I don't want to waste it on someone that may be getting lynched.  Why do you ask?
Click to expand...

 
because I thought you had and we've had some say you havent


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> I'm not voting for you today as a favor to TN. On Day 2 my first post will be a vote for you.




Yeah, sure.  You know I'll be dead by Day 2, but keep acting like you are Town.  And why are you doing tn a favor?


Grandma said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scum is not going to vote for me.  Why should they vote for me when there are plenty of Townies willing to do it.  They don't need to expose themselves on my wagon, they're saving me for NK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean they won't bus you.
Click to expand...


You won't vote for me.  You keep saying you will, I dared you to, and you accepted the dare and now all of a sudden you're doing tn a favor and not voting for me?  But you will on Day 2?  After I'm dead?  That vote won't count.


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea how we were picked for the neighborhoods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lair!!!
> 
> Post 139 in the Neighborhood QT. I had a little chat with Wake.
> 
> The original discussion is on the Mafia Discussion thread where I asked Wake about a bastard game. his reply, Post 989:
> 
> Mafia Discussion Thread Keep Your Torches and Pitchforks at Home Page 50 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
Click to expand...


Yes, he has explained how he does it, doesn't mean I know who got what neighborhood and whether or not two scum could be in the same neighborhood.  You said in the neighborhood that you were certain I was Scum, so why not vote for someone you are "certain" they are Scum?  Because you know for "certain" that I'm not.


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not voting for you today as a favor to TN. On Day 2 my first post will be a vote for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why the quote didn't show up when I first posted this, but the comment is directed at Mertex.
Click to expand...


Like I don't know that?  You've been coming after me ever since I first pegged you as Scum.  I don't think you should wait until Day 2, unless you're scared.


----------



## Mertex

FA_Q2 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Mertex
> 
> did you activate the Shield ability you stole?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes she did.  I did not track down the post but it was there.  Of note is that the ability gave her the one shot meatshield ability to be activated during the night phase.  There is absolutely no way whatsoever for town to know or verify if she actually uses and targets someone with it (short of roles or powers that track or something similar).
Click to expand...



Before anyone goes off thinking I'm lying....I activated it, but I have to pm Wake the name of the person that I am going to use it on.   I have to wait until I see who is going to be lynched before submitting the PM, no sense in wasting it on someone that is doomed to be lynched.


----------



## Mertex

FA_Q2 said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Mertex
> 
> did you activate the Shield ability you stole?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes she did.  I did not track down the post but it was there.  Of note is that the ability gave her the one shot meatshield ability to be activated during the night phase.  There is absolutely no way whatsoever for town to know or verify if she actually uses and targets someone with it (short of roles or powers that track or something similar).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not so sure about that.  I can force her to activate her ability and the only way to activate it would be to name a protectee so far as I know based on any protection I have ever had.  I don't know what the consequences of not doing it would be, but I am assuming it would be modkill or the word "force" has no meaning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know if it applies anymore because it is no longer a unique day power (ie the ones with the green bullet point) but the day power gave her the role "one shot meatshield."  It might work because the role is connected with the unique power.
> 
> @Wake clarification please?
Click to expand...


The way to activate it was to post "Activate: human shield".  I did that.  Now I have to wait till close to deadline or if someone is close to being lynched to submit the name to Wake.  That is what he told me and I believe it.


----------



## Mertex

Wake said:


> RANDOM.ORG - List Randomizer
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so how are players chosen for neighborhoods?  Roll of the dice>  Randomizer script?  Arbitrary selection?
> 
> 
> 
> @Wake ?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



That's great, but you didn't tell us if it is possible for two Scum to be in the same neighborhood.  Or more, for that matter.  Some were suggesting that one Scum per neighborhood, but if it is random that would also be surprising that randomly one Scum ended up in each neighborhood.


----------



## House

Mertex said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Mertex
> 
> did you activate the Shield ability you stole?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes she did.  I did not track down the post but it was there.  Of note is that the ability gave her the one shot meatshield ability to be activated during the night phase.  There is absolutely no way whatsoever for town to know or verify if she actually uses and targets someone with it (short of roles or powers that track or something similar).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Before anyone goes off thinking I'm lying....I activated it, but I have to pm Wake the name of the person that I am going to use it on.   I have to wait until I see who is going to be lynched before submitting the PM, no sense in wasting it on someone that is doomed to be lynched.
Click to expand...


The person you claimed you were going to use it on is in no danger of being lynched D1, as far as I can tell.

Unless a ton of people are scheming against SGT_Gath without my knowledge, of course.


----------



## Mertex

RosieS said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex is pinging my scumdar somewhat but I think we should let her use her ability overnight and not try to wagon her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Wolfie...didn't you say your vote is your power?
> 
> Why withhold your power if you have a tingle or two? LOL
> 
> Believe me, her ability will not be available to any but a VT.
> 
> Ask Grandma and Aye if that ain't so.
> 
> If she doesn't come up with some crappy excuse not to use it D1 and save it for D2.
> 
> So she can target some more Town....what she is constantly claiming being. Non-stop!
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's my number one suspect for D2 right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why not Day1?  If you are so sure that I'm Scum, vote for me now.  What's keeping you?
> 
> Rosie is playing you, just like she mentioned in the QT.  She's not afraid of posting exactly what she wants in the QT, because she knows I won't be around long.  Too bad we can't copy and paste....but, you'll be able to see it afterwards, and how bad are you going to feel?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If she is telling this plan in the QT then hopefully Aye and Grandma can back it up that she's hatching a scheme like this in the hood. I can't see it so I don't know.
> 
> I don't know your alignment for sure, you are just making me uneasy. I do know, if you are town, that you should be given the chance to protect someone and I don't like that anyone would be trying to prevent that unless they can explain to my satisfactorily why they would do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I realize that my commentsI will make some uneasy, but I don't think you're going to get either Rosie or Grandma to back anything I say up.  Grandma already lied about me.  She tells me she thinks I'm Scum and then suggests who I should use the shield on.....really weird.  All they are doing is phishing, they must think I am really naive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already DID back what you said up.
> 
> How conveniently Scum Mertex forgets.
> 
> Of course I think you should force Mertex to activate, Sam. Who she chooses will give Town very valuable info.
> 
> And will remove TN's excuse to not vote to lynch her.
> 
> How often to you get a two-fer, Sameech?
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...




Avatar4321 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Mertex
> 
> did you activate the Shield ability you stole?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not activating it till the last minute....you can't take it back and I don't want to waste it on someone that may be getting lynched.  Why do you ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> because I thought you had and we've had some say you havent
Click to expand...


I did activate it, but like I said in a previous post, I have to submit the name to Wake by pm and I'm not doing until the very last.  I don't want to shield someone that is being lynched.

And those that are claiming that I haven't activated it, are not reading the posts.  Something else to ponder.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I think we should let Mertex use her ability and I think we should let her keep it private. The less info. scum knows about this, the better.


----------



## Avatar4321

House said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Mertex
> 
> did you activate the Shield ability you stole?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes she did.  I did not track down the post but it was there.  Of note is that the ability gave her the one shot meatshield ability to be activated during the night phase.  There is absolutely no way whatsoever for town to know or verify if she actually uses and targets someone with it (short of roles or powers that track or something similar).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Before anyone goes off thinking I'm lying....I activated it, but I have to pm Wake the name of the person that I am going to use it on.   I have to wait until I see who is going to be lynched before submitting the PM, no sense in wasting it on someone that is doomed to be lynched.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The person you claimed you were going to use it on is in no danger of being lynched D1, as far as I can tell.
> 
> Unless a ton of people are scheming against SGT_Gath without my knowledge, of course.
Click to expand...

 
she protects against night kills not lynches


----------



## Wolfsister77

I can see no reason for anyone to not want to give Mertex a chance to protect someone if she has already activated it and has to use it tonight.

Let's move on to another lynch candidate please.


----------



## House

Avatar4321 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Mertex
> 
> did you activate the Shield ability you stole?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes she did.  I did not track down the post but it was there.  Of note is that the ability gave her the one shot meatshield ability to be activated during the night phase.  There is absolutely no way whatsoever for town to know or verify if she actually uses and targets someone with it (short of roles or powers that track or something similar).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Before anyone goes off thinking I'm lying....I activated it, but I have to pm Wake the name of the person that I am going to use it on.   I have to wait until I see who is going to be lynched before submitting the PM, no sense in wasting it on someone that is doomed to be lynched.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The person you claimed you were going to use it on is in no danger of being lynched D1, as far as I can tell.
> 
> Unless a ton of people are scheming against SGT_Gath without my knowledge, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> she protects against night kills not lynches
Click to expand...


Please read her recent posts and you will see why I was addressing lynches, Avvie.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> RANDOM.ORG - List Randomizer
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so how are players chosen for neighborhoods?  Roll of the dice>  Randomizer script?  Arbitrary selection?
> 
> 
> 
> @Wake ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's great, but you didn't tell us if it is possible for two Scum to be in the same neighborhood.  Or more, for that matter.  Some were suggesting that one Scum per neighborhood, but if it is random that would also be surprising that randomly one Scum ended up in each neighborhood.
Click to expand...


Randomizer means this could be any number of combos. In the hoods, I would see how much they post and look for clues. I'm feeling I got a town hood. It's one of many ways to scumhunt and I wouldn't discount what happens in them or anyone reluctant to talk in them.


----------



## sameech

Mertex said:


> The way to activate it was to post "Activate: human shield".  I did that.  Now I have to wait till close to deadline or if someone is close to being lynched to submit the name to Wake.  That is what he told me and I believe it.



I could verify that probably by trying my use of my ability on you.  If you are already active, it shouldn't use my power up like happened when house screwed up and included cafe in his targets.  I really would hate to waste the power with a couple others still out there though, including an unknown or two.  

I really don't see the point of you using yours though.  Is this a double-dog dare OMGUS thing since you said you had a better power to achieve the same end.  Seems like if this thing is really done in secret by PM, then you really didn't clear yourself any.


----------



## RosieS

Wolfsister77 said:


> I can see no reason for anyone to not want to give Mertex a chance to protect someone if she has already activated it and has to use it tonight.
> 
> Let's move on to another lynch candidate please.



Ok. It is not like Mertex isn't dead meat any way.

In more ways than one.

Regards from Rosie


----------



## sameech

RosieS said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see no reason for anyone to not want to give Mertex a chance to protect someone if she has already activated it and has to use it tonight.
> 
> Let's move on to another lynch candidate please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. It is not like Mertex isn't dead meat any way.
> 
> In more ways than one.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


In a certain situation, it would be good if she uses it.  If she protects someone and dies, scum will not know if it was her protect or the other player was scum that blocked the kill so they would have to take a second shot on the same target.  It delays one teams ability to win.  If that person were an unlimited PR like a cop, it would at least give them a chance to do their thing.  Jailors would interfere with investigations.  

I am hoping she is lying about activating it, is a protect, and she protects an investigate without interfering with their abilities though.  I would rather have information instead of playing pivot man in the scum tournament.


----------



## RosieS

sameech said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see no reason for anyone to not want to give Mertex a chance to protect someone if she has already activated it and has to use it tonight.
> 
> Let's move on to another lynch candidate please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. It is not like Mertex isn't dead meat any way.
> 
> In more ways than one.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In a certain situation, it would be good if she uses it.  If she protects someone and dies, scum will not know if it was her protect or the other player was scum that blocked the kill so they would have to take a second shot on the same target.  It delays one teams ability to win.  If that person were an unlimited PR like a cop, it would at least give them a chance to do their thing.  Jailors would interfere with investigations.
> 
> I am hoping she is lying about activating it, is a protect, and she protects an investigate without interfering with their abilities though.  I would rather have information instead of playing pivot man in the scum tournament.
Click to expand...


OMG.

All I can say is read the Southern QT at the end of the game.

Preferably when comfy on the toilet, pal. LOL

Regards from Rosie


----------



## Wake

*It is possible for there to be 0, 1, 2, 3, or 4 Scum in a Neighborhood, if any Neighborhoods exist.*


----------



## sameech

Wake said:


> *It is possible for there to be 0, 1, 2, 3, or 4 Scum in a Neighborhood, if any Neighborhoods exist.*



Didn't Cafe using his power confirm that neighborhoods exist?  

*Can be facetious at times. -Wake


----------



## sameech

Sorry, her power....


----------



## Wolfsister77

I think there are 5 neighborhoods if you include the one Cafe created and 4 in each of 4 and 6 in hers, the 5th. If one hood was infected with scum to the point all 4 of them are in it, that would be the worst randomization ever but a neighborhood, I'd be very curious to be able to read if so. I'm likely to think they are spread out better than that. Looks like North, South, East, West, Central. I'm going with this.


----------



## sameech

A little unnerved that I didn't even notice the directional pattern in the names of the two neighborhoods I am in, but I saw a bald eagle today which is very rare in my area and finally closed on my new bread box so ain't nothin' gonna breaka my stride....


----------



## Grandma

Congrats, Sam!


----------



## ScarletRage

Mertex should announce Shoeld and be lynched. Two fer.


----------



## ScarletRage

If Mertexshields me, double lynch her.


----------



## Avatar4321

ScarletRage said:


> If Mertexshields me, double lynch her.


 
ok?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Yikes, double lynch, is that anything like we did to Sameech game 2? If I remember, we threw him off a building and then lynched the body. And he wasn't even scum. Vicious we were.


----------



## tn5421

FA_Q2 said:


> No, Mertex you are the one confused.
> 
> VT is fairly clearly defined:
> A *Vanilla Townie* is a town role which lacks any additional powers or abilities aside from voting and posting in-thread.
> Vanilla Townie - SA Mafia Wiki
> 
> You really should know this by now.  These are the basic working definitions that we have been using the entire time.
> 
> If you have a role you are NOT a VT.



Vanilla Town counts as a role.



ScarletRage said:


> Mertex is a scum lynch not a policy one.
> 
> Moonglow is town. So not voting him.



I DISAGREE, YOUR READS THIS GAME ARE BAD.



Wolfsister77 said:


> Let me elaborate on this. When TN thought I had either scum detection or lie detection, he was swearing up and down he was town and asking me repeatedly to use it on him.
> 
> I have to wonder how likely it would be for scum to ask a cop to target them over and over or swear they are town when they could be caught in a lie.
> 
> I'd say the chances are exactly zero.



The chances are about 5%, objectively ignoring that I know myself to be town.  Knowing about something happening offers the opportunity to twist things to one's advantage.



RosieS said:


> I already DID back what you said up.
> 
> How conveniently Scum Mertex forgets.
> 
> Of course I think you should force Mertex to activate, Sam. Who she chooses will give Town very valuable info.
> 
> And will remove TN's excuse to not vote to lynch her.
> 
> How often to you get a two-fer, Sameech?
> 
> Regards from Rosie



It's not an excuse, you don't lynch players with protown powers.



Wolfsister77 said:


> I think we should let Mertex use her ability and I think we should let her keep it private. The less info. scum knows about this, the better.



I think she should reveal who she targeted if she is still alive tomorrow, but otherwise keep it secret.



ScarletRage said:


> If Mertexshields me, double lynch her.



Are you always this cheeky as scum?


----------



## Moonglow

> ↑
> Mertex is a scum lynch not a policy one.
> 
> Moonglow is town. So not voting him.
> I DISAGREE, YOUR READS THIS GAME ARE BAD.


Oh yeah, when the game started you claimed I was a confirmed Townie, but now you flip flop, where I have contended all along that you are scum and always will...mn matter how much your scummy partner Wolfie tries to protect you...


----------



## House

Moonglow said:


> ↑
> Mertex is a scum lynch not a policy one.
> 
> Moonglow is town. So not voting him.
> I DISAGREE, YOUR READS THIS GAME ARE BAD.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, when the game started you claimed I was a confirmed Townie, but now you flip flop, where I have contended all along that you are scum and always will...mn matter how much your scummy partner Wolfie tries to protect you...
Click to expand...


How did you contend ScarletRage was scum all along when she just replaced MeBelle?


----------



## House

Nevermind.  I can't read.


----------



## House

It's so hard to resist the urge to edit. <_<


----------



## Sgt_Gath

House said:


> It's so hard to resist the urge to edit. <_<



I know, right?

I make typos like crazy. lol


----------



## Wolfsister77

tn5421 said:


> I've got a preview of what the chart is going to look like later on.
> 
> 
> *Players**Sameech**CafeAuLait**Avatar4321**AyeCantSeeYou**tn5421**FA_Q2**sgt_gath**moonglow**Shaitra**Grandma**Mertex**RosieS**MeBelle60**BobPlump**House**Wolfsister77**vc1.1*Not VotingHouseWolfsister77sgt_gathWolfsister77Not VotingAvatar4321Wolfsister77Avatar4321ShaitraNot VotingNot VotingNot VotingNot VotingCafeAuLaittn5421*vc1.2*CafeAuLaitHouseNot Votingsgt_gathmoonglowNot VotingAvatar4321tn5421Avatar4321ShaitraNot VotingNot VotingNot VotingNot VotingCafeAuLaitmoonglow
> [TBODY]
> [/TBODY]



I just want to let @tn5421 know, that I can scroll bar through the entire chart when I hit reply to post and use my scrollbar at the bottom of the post. 

Just letting you know.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Moonglow said:


> ↑
> Mertex is a scum lynch not a policy one.
> 
> Moonglow is town. So not voting him.
> I DISAGREE, YOUR READS THIS GAME ARE BAD.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, when the game started you claimed I was a confirmed Townie, but now you flip flop, where I have contended all along that you are scum and always will...mn matter how much your scummy partner Wolfie tries to protect you...
Click to expand...


----------



## Mertex

House said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Mertex
> 
> did you activate the Shield ability you stole?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes she did.  I did not track down the post but it was there.  Of note is that the ability gave her the one shot meatshield ability to be activated during the night phase.  There is absolutely no way whatsoever for town to know or verify if she actually uses and targets someone with it (short of roles or powers that track or something similar).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Before anyone goes off thinking I'm lying....I activated it, but I have to pm Wake the name of the person that I am going to use it on.   I have to wait until I see who is going to be lynched before submitting the PM, no sense in wasting it on someone that is doomed to be lynched.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The person you claimed you were going to use it on is in no danger of being lynched D1, as far as I can tell.
> 
> Unless a ton of people are scheming against SGT_Gath without my knowledge, of course.
Click to expand...


Where did I claim I was going to use it on a certain person?


----------



## FA_Q2

tn5421 said:


> I think she should reveal who she targeted if she is still alive tomorrow, but otherwise keep it secret.


That really shouldn't be a 'think.'  She NEEDS to keep it a secret IMHO because the power is virtually worthless if scum know who she is targeting.

I don't understand all the calls to revel that bit of key info to scum.


----------



## Mertex

RosieS said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see no reason for anyone to not want to give Mertex a chance to protect someone if she has already activated it and has to use it tonight.
> 
> Let's move on to another lynch candidate please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. It is not like Mertex isn't dead meat any way.
> 
> In more ways than one.
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...


Yeah Rosie, you think I'm Scum but you are willing to move to another lynch candidate, why?  Because you'd rather kill me at night so nobody figures out that it was you?


Mertex said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Mertex
> 
> did you activate the Shield ability you stole?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes she did.  I did not track down the post but it was there.  Of note is that the ability gave her the one shot meatshield ability to be activated during the night phase.  There is absolutely no way whatsoever for town to know or verify if she actually uses and targets someone with it (short of roles or powers that track or something similar).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Before anyone goes off thinking I'm lying....I activated it, but I have to pm Wake the name of the person that I am going to use it on.   I have to wait until I see who is going to be lynched before submitting the PM, no sense in wasting it on someone that is doomed to be lynched.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The person you claimed you were going to use it on is in no danger of being lynched D1, as far as I can tell.
> 
> Unless a ton of people are scheming against SGT_Gath without my knowledge, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did I claim I was going to use it on a certain person?
Click to expand...


Or rather, when did I claim and give the name of the person I was going to use it on?


----------



## sameech

FA_Q2 said:


> tn5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think she should reveal who she targeted if she is still alive tomorrow, but otherwise keep it secret.
> 
> 
> 
> That really shouldn't be a 'think.'  She NEEDS to keep it a secret IMHO because the power is virtually worthless if scum know who she is targeting.
> 
> I don't understand all the calls to revel that bit of key info to scum.
Click to expand...


I understand your logic, but this is not your first game either.  The ladies here are _mean_ and like to terrorize players, especially if it sister they are pissed at.  They treated me like I was an American soldier who crashed in the streets of Mogadishu in Game 2 the way they drug me threw the streets, hacked me apart and fed me to the dogs and shat.


----------



## House

Mertex said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Mertex
> 
> did you activate the Shield ability you stole?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes she did.  I did not track down the post but it was there.  Of note is that the ability gave her the one shot meatshield ability to be activated during the night phase.  There is absolutely no way whatsoever for town to know or verify if she actually uses and targets someone with it (short of roles or powers that track or something similar).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Before anyone goes off thinking I'm lying....I activated it, but I have to pm Wake the name of the person that I am going to use it on.   I have to wait until I see who is going to be lynched before submitting the PM, no sense in wasting it on someone that is doomed to be lynched.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The person you claimed you were going to use it on is in no danger of being lynched D1, as far as I can tell.
> 
> Unless a ton of people are scheming against SGT_Gath without my knowledge, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did I claim I was going to use it on a certain person?
Click to expand...

Shortly after the drama started.

You said you didn't know who you'd use it on.  SGT_Gath said, "pick me!", and you said, " Good idea, I think I will."

Not saying you should be bound to that, just saying I thought you used it way back then.


----------



## Wake

*Mathblade replaces MeBelle60 effective immediately. Everyone please give her a warm welcome. 

Sending her new Role PM now.*


----------



## Wolfsister77

Welcome Mathblade!!


----------



## Avatar4321

sweet working player. Welcome


----------



## House

*vote: Mathblade*


----------



## House

Just kidding.

*Vote: Moonglow*


----------



## House

And welcome, Mathblade.


----------



## sameech

@Wake 

Since I am out of people to use it on really and still think he is town so not so risky activating an unknown
*


 FORCEFUL SWIPE:  MOONGLOW*


----------



## Mertex

House said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Mertex
> 
> did you activate the Shield ability you stole?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes she did.  I did not track down the post but it was there.  Of note is that the ability gave her the one shot meatshield ability to be activated during the night phase.  There is absolutely no way whatsoever for town to know or verify if she actually uses and targets someone with it (short of roles or powers that track or something similar).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Before anyone goes off thinking I'm lying....I activated it, but I have to pm Wake the name of the person that I am going to use it on.   I have to wait until I see who is going to be lynched before submitting the PM, no sense in wasting it on someone that is doomed to be lynched.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The person you claimed you were going to use it on is in no danger of being lynched D1, as far as I can tell.
> 
> Unless a ton of people are scheming against SGT_Gath without my knowledge, of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did I claim I was going to use it on a certain person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shortly after the drama started.
> 
> You said you didn't know who you'd use it on.  SGT_Gath said, "pick me!", and you said, " Good idea, I think I will."
> 
> Not saying you should be bound to that, just saying I thought you used it way back then.
Click to expand...


I was being sarcastic.  Although letting Scum think I'm going to use it on someone and then switching might not be such a bad idea......they would end up killing no one if they both jumped on it....


----------



## Mertex

Hi Mathblade......welcome and have fun....


----------



## sameech

Mertex said:


> I was being sarcastic.  Although letting Scum think I'm going to use it on someone and then switching might not be such a bad idea......they would end up killing no one if they both jumped on it....



Well if TN is scum, he just pissed on you as an openish PR to mark his team's territory for the NK, increasing the chance that there will be 2 so I hope you don't protect him at least to increase the chance that you do actually protect town.


----------



## Mertex

sameech said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was being sarcastic.  Although letting Scum think I'm going to use it on someone and then switching might not be such a bad idea......they would end up killing no one if they both jumped on it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well if TN is scum, he just pissed on you as an openish PR to mark his team's territory for the NK, increasing the chance that there will be 2 so I hope you don't protect him at least to increase the chance that you do actually protect town.
Click to expand...


I don't understand what you mean "pissed on you as an openish PR" would you mind explaining further?


----------



## Wake

*Moonglow, you have some decisions to make.*



> *[Moonglow] - Tough Decision*
> Select five other players. Those five must cast special votes to decide which one of them will be roleblocked the following Night. They will vote by posting "Roleblock: Player's Name." Failure to come to a majority vote that Day results in all five players being roleblocked the following Night. This ability may only be activated during Days 1 or 2.





sameech said:


> @Wake
> 
> Since I am out of people to use it on really and still think he is town so not so risky activating an unknown
> *
> 
> 
> FORCEFUL SWIPE:  MOONGLOW*


----------



## Wake

*VC incoming.*


----------



## sameech

Mertex said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was being sarcastic.  Although letting Scum think I'm going to use it on someone and then switching might not be such a bad idea......they would end up killing no one if they both jumped on it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well if TN is scum, he just pissed on you as an openish PR to mark his team's territory for the NK, increasing the chance that there will be 2 so I hope you don't protect him at least to increase the chance that you do actually protect town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand what you mean "pissed on you as an openish PR" would you mind explaining further?
Click to expand...


Why play ignorant? you are the one who seems to think that TN was the only one brilliant enough to get your loudspeaker "hint".  If he is fire mafia, he blocked ice mafia so they couldn't move on you so fire mafia can be the ones to kill you without risking a no kill.  I activated Moonglow hoping he has the other half of that protect and closes the shield around you and cop can investigate you and we can put this drama behind us on day 2.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> *Moonglow, you have some decisions to make.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *[Moonglow] - Tough Decision*
> Select five other players. Those five must cast special votes to decide which one of them will be roleblocked the following Night. They will vote by posting "Roleblock: Player's Name." Failure to come to a majority vote that Day results in all five players being roleblocked the following Night. This ability may only be activated during Days 1 or 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wake
> 
> Since I am out of people to use it on really and still think he is town so not so risky activating an unknown
> *
> 
> 
> FORCEFUL SWIPE:  MOONGLOW*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Yuck, Don't pick Mertex and now we have to wonder if you will be picking some jailers who's names should not be given out in the open so they are not targeted. And people naming who should be picked is bad too because then scum will no who can't do anything tonight. So all you can do is just pick 5 people, except Mertex, and hope someone isn't roleblocked who can use something tonight.


----------



## sameech

Crap, so much for the hope he could close the hole on Mertex.....


----------



## sameech

Wolfsister77 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Moonglow, you have some decisions to make.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *[Moonglow] - Tough Decision*
> Select five other players. Those five must cast special votes to decide which one of them will be roleblocked the following Night. They will vote by posting "Roleblock: Player's Name." Failure to come to a majority vote that Day results in all five players being roleblocked the following Night. This ability may only be activated during Days 1 or 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wake
> 
> Since I am out of people to use it on really and still think he is town so not so risky activating an unknown
> *
> 
> 
> FORCEFUL SWIPE:  MOONGLOW*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yuck, Don't pick Mertex and now we have to wonder if you will be picking some jailers who's names should not be given out in the open so they are not targeted. And people naming who should be picked is bad too because then scum will no who can't do anything tonight. So all you can do is just pick 5 people, except Mertex, and hope someone isn't roleblocked who can use something tonight.
Click to expand...


DON'T PICK CAFE!!!! She isn't here so would make it more likely PR's could be blocked by a scum player in the mix.


----------



## Wake

*
Vote Count 1.14*​
*tn5421 (4): *_Sameech, FA_Q2, Sgt_Gath, Avatar4321_
*Moonglow (4):*_ AyeCantSeeYou, House, Wolfsister77, tn5421_
*Mertex (2):*_ ScarletRage, RosieS_
*Grandma (1):*_ Mertex_
*Shaitra (1):* _Grandma_
*RosieS (1)*_: Shaitra
_
*Not Voting (3): *_Mathblade, CafeAuLait, Moonglow_

*With 16 alive, it takes 9 to lynch!
Deadline is 8/30/14, @1pm central.
*


Spoiler: Activated Abilities



*[CafeAuLait] - Neighborize!*
_Select five other players. You and them will now be Neighbors, and have your very own Neighborhood. This effect lasts until the end of the game. This ability cannot be activated if less than six players are alive._

*[Mertex] - Nimble Fingers*
_Select one player and steal his or her "
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" ability. You may not target a player who has already used an "
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" ability. You may only activate this ability during Day 1 or 2._

*[Grandma] - Invulnerability*
Shield yourself from all kill attempts the following Night. This ability may only be used during Day 1.

*[House] - Revelation!*
Target two players. The Mod publicly reveals their "" abilities for all to see.

*[Shaitra] - Human Shield*
Gain "1-Shot Meat Shield" status. You may guard one player during the Night, and if he or she would die, you will die instead.

*[tn5421] - Elementalism*
Select one player, and select either "Ice" or "Fire." That player will be protected from being killed by a Mafia team of that element the following Night. May only be activated during Day 1 or Day 2.

*[Sgt_Gath] - Jailer's Keys*
Select and give one player "1-Shot Jailkeeper" status. This means your target can jail one person once during the Night. A person that is jailed cannot be killed during that Night, but he or she also isn't able to use any abilities.

*[RosieS] - Double Trouble*
Target and give one player another chance to use his or her "" ability again. Cannot be used on players who haven't used an "" ability. May only be activated during Day 1 or 2.

*[FA_Q2] - Recycle*
Take one "" ability that has already been activated, and activate it as your own. You may only use this effect during Days 1 or 2.

*[Wolfsister77] - Blockade*
Select one player with two or more votes on his or her wagon. Remove two of those votes, and the players who had cast those two votes may not vote for that player again during this Day. This ability may only be activated during Day 1 or 2.

*[ScarletRage] - Swapper*
Select two other players who haven't used their "" abilities. The Mod will swap them. This power may only be used once, during Days 1, 2, or 3.

*[MeBelle60] - Forceful Swipe*
Select and force one player to activate his or her "" ability.

*[Moonglow] - Tough Decision*
Select five other players. Those five must cast special votes to decide which one of them will be roleblocked the following Night. They will vote by posting "Roleblock: Player's Name." Failure to come to a majority vote that Day results in all five players being roleblocked the following Night. This ability may only be activated during Days 1 or 2.



*1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5 | 1.6 | 1.7 | 1.8 | 1.9 | 1.10 | 1.11 | 1.12 | 1.13 | 1.14 *​


----------



## sameech

Wake said:


> *With 16 alive, it takes 9 to lynch!
> Deadline is 8/30/14, @1pm central.*
> *Seeking replacement for MeBelle60.*



Just a hint that you might want to update your VC


----------



## sameech

@Moonglow 

For whatever it is worth, I would put TN, Mertex, SR, FA_DairyQueen, and Avatar in that subgroup and let them have a smackdown with Avatar being the deciding vote.


----------



## Avatar4321

@Wake what happens if moonglow doesn't pick five people?


----------



## Wolfsister77

I do wonder if this is something, that if done in the open, will only benefit scum by knowing who is going to be roleblocked tonight. 

@Wake 

Is this done on the thread or by PM?

If by PM, I would hope no one would know who was picked. It would be better that way.


----------



## Moonglow

MaBelle did show up but I am not sure she can get a signal where she is on vacation...


----------



## sameech

Wolfsister77 said:


> I do wonder if this is something, that if done in the open, will only benefit scum by knowing who is going to be roleblocked tonight.
> 
> @Wake
> 
> Is this done on the thread or by PM?
> 
> If by PM, I would hope no one would know who was picked. It would be better that way.



If it is done by PM they would not be able to see each others votes which would increase the chance a town PR would be blocked


----------



## sameech

Moonglow said:


> MaBelle did show up but I am not sure she can get a signal where she is on vacation...



Mebelle has been replaced by SR's sister.


----------



## Avatar4321

Moonglow said:


> MaBelle did show up but I am not sure she can get a signal where she is on vacation...


 
mebelle has been replaced already


----------



## Wake

*They're chosen in-thread. The five chosen then converse on this dilemma in-thread.

Five must be picked, or I'll modkill.*


----------



## Moonglow

Wake said:


> *They're chosen in-thread. The five chosen then converse on this dilemma in-thread.*



ok....then let us begin with the brow beating....lol


----------



## Moonglow

Avatar4321 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> MaBelle did show up but I am not sure she can get a signal where she is on vacation...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mebelle has been replaced already
Click to expand...


See what happens when you sleep???/ I've had this darn summer flu going around town...


----------



## Wolfsister77

Damn..................I see no benefit to this.


----------



## sameech

Moonglow said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *They're chosen in-thread. The five chosen then converse on this dilemma in-thread.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok....then let us begin with the brow beating....lol
Click to expand...


Well, considering your status as the presumptive lynchee, there could be worse situations for you to be in right now...


----------



## Moonglow

sameech said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *They're chosen in-thread. The five chosen then converse on this dilemma in-thread.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok....then let us begin with the brow beating....lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, considering your status as the presumptive lynchee, there could be worse situations for you to be in right now...
Click to expand...


In game one I had the best wagon load first....


----------



## sameech

Moonglow said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *They're chosen in-thread. The five chosen then converse on this dilemma in-thread.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok....then let us begin with the brow beating....lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, considering your status as the presumptive lynchee, there could be worse situations for you to be in right now...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In game one I had the best wagon load first....
Click to expand...


Load the drama into this subvote and see who survives.  Could be interesting to see what patterns might show up if you put them in there together.


----------



## Moonglow

Wake said:


> *They're chosen in-thread. The five chosen then converse on this dilemma in-thread.
> 
> Five must be picked, or I'll modkill.*



here is my list:


1. SR
2. FA_DairyQueen
_3. Wolfsister77
4. tn5421
5.Avatar

take of the gloves and fight, fight, fight! 

I love collegiate football season..._


----------



## Wake

*ScarletRage, FA_Q2, Wolfsister77, tn5421, and Avatar4321. You five must, amongst yourselves, cast votes along the format "Roleblock: Player's Name." You do this to decide who will be roleblocked tonight. It takes 3 pseudo-votes. If you fail to come to a majority decision, all of you will be roleblocked tonight. *



Moonglow said:


> here is my list:
> 
> 
> 1. SR
> 2. FA_Q2
> _3. Wolfsister77_
> 4. tn5421
> 5. Avatar


----------



## Moonglow

Wake said:


> *ScarletRage, FA_Q2, Wolfsister77, tn5421, and Avatar4321. You five must, amongst yourselves, cast votes along the format "Roleblock: Player's Name." You do this to decide who will be roleblocked tonight. It takes 3 pseudo-votes. If you fail to come to a majority decision, all of you will be roleblocked tonight. *
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> here is my list:
> 
> 
> 1. SR
> 2. FA_Q2
> _3. Wolfsister77_
> 4. tn5421
> 5. Avatar
Click to expand...



(Evil cantor follows)


----------



## Avatar4321

Wake said:


> *They're chosen in-thread. The five chosen then converse on this dilemma in-thread.
> 
> Five must be picked, or I'll modkill.*



And the timeline for his decision?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Well, all 5 of us being roleblocked is out of the question. @Wake  Is self voting allowed?


----------



## Avatar4321

Avatar4321 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *They're chosen in-thread. The five chosen then converse on this dilemma in-thread.
> 
> Five must be picked, or I'll modkill.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the timeline for his decision?
Click to expand...


Guess this is an unnecessary question.


----------



## sameech

Moonglow said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *They're chosen in-thread. The five chosen then converse on this dilemma in-thread.
> 
> Five must be picked, or I'll modkill.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is my list:
> 
> 
> 1. SR
> 2. FA_DairyQueen
> _3. Wolfsister77
> 4. tn5421
> 5.Avatar
> 
> take of the gloves and fight, fight, fight!
> 
> I love collegiate football season..._
Click to expand...


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Welcome Mathblade!


----------



## Moonglow

Mathblade ,sounds like cutlery for well educated students..


----------



## Wake

*Self-voting in this situation is fine.*


----------



## Shaitra

Welcome Mathblade!

Wow, this is going to be interesting to watch.


----------



## Wolfsister77

We might want to consider roleblocking the likeliest scum on that list, in case they can do something tonight. I just don't want to hit anyone that is going to do something beneficial. It is a tough call.


----------



## MathBlade

/confirmed role

Jesus I have a lot to read!! 

I may have to play this by ear until I catch up.


----------



## MathBlade

And oh hi everyone.
*waves*


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> We might want to consider roleblocking the likeliest scum on that list, in case they can do something tonight. I just don't want to hit anyone that is going to do something beneficial. It is a tough call.



Which list?


----------



## sameech

MathBlade said:


> And oh hi everyone.
> *waves*



Salutations


----------



## Avatar4321

MathBlade said:


> /confirmed role
> 
> Jesus I have a lot to read!!
> 
> I may have to play this by ear until I catch up.



I'm flattered, but I am not Jesus. nor am I worthy of tying His shoes

And yes, you have alot to read.


----------



## Avatar4321

Does it make sense to role block the likeliest scum? I'd much rather kill them.

Point in order, do the scum have any roles to block? Because if they don't we may as well just pick a townie we know doesn't need to use their power


----------



## Avatar4321

So are we voting for someone among the five of us or out of the entire town?

Sorry @Wake, i'm a bit unsure at this point


----------



## Wolfsister77

It's among the 5 of us. Go ahead and pick me. That won't hurt anything.

*Roleblock: Wolfsister77*

No one else needs to say a word about if they are a good candidate or not. Just vote me and be done with this.


----------



## Avatar4321

But will it help anything?


----------



## Mertex

ScarletRage said:


> Mertex should announce Shoeld and be lynched. Two fer.



Sounds to me you are trying to get two Townies to die....rather Scummy if you ask me.  Maybe you would even like for me to Shield you?


----------



## Moonglow

Mertex said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex should announce Shoeld and be lynched. Two fer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds to me you are trying to get two Townies to die....rather Scummy if you ask me.  Maybe you would even like for me to Shield you?
Click to expand...

Doesn't that open you up for being lynched also?


----------



## Moonglow

MathBlade said:


> /confirmed role
> 
> Jesus I have a lot to read!!
> 
> I may have to play this by ear until I catch up.


It's pretty redundant...and don't call me Jesus in public...


----------



## Avatar4321

Moonglow said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> /confirmed role
> 
> Jesus I have a lot to read!!
> 
> I may have to play this by ear until I catch up.
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty redundant...and don't call me Jesus in public...
Click to expand...


Pretty sure no one is going to confuse you with Him.


----------



## Mertex

sameech said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was being sarcastic.  Although letting Scum think I'm going to use it on someone and then switching might not be such a bad idea......they would end up killing no one if they both jumped on it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well if TN is scum, he just pissed on you as an openish PR to mark his team's territory for the NK, increasing the chance that there will be 2 so I hope you don't protect him at least to increase the chance that you do actually protect town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand what you mean "pissed on you as an openish PR" would you mind explaining further?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why play ignorant? you are the one who seems to think that TN was the only one brilliant enough to get your loudspeaker "hint".  If he is fire mafia, he blocked ice mafia so they couldn't move on you so fire mafia can be the ones to kill you without risking a no kill.  I activated Moonglow hoping he has the other half of that protect and closes the shield around you and cop can investigate you and we can put this drama behind us on day 2.
Click to expand...


I hadn't thought about it that way.  You forget that this is only my 5th game, and the first one with all these abilities that do and undo what others do with their abilities.  You have your reasons to believe that tn may be Mafia, but what I've seen in my neighborhood tells me that Rosie/Grandma are one of the teams.  In all 5 games I have always been told that you don't disclose your PR, and since we don't have any guarantee that everyone in our neighborhood is Town just because they say they are town, why would anyone be that foolish as to disclose their PR.  And Rosie and Grandma are not newbies, they know better.  I believe they were hoping to gain trust from Me and Aye and for us to reveal all.  Good strategy, but unfortunately, it didn't work the way they planned.  And, if I'm wrong, go ahead an lynch me next, I'll probably be dead already, anyway.


----------



## House

Mertex said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was being sarcastic.  Although letting Scum think I'm going to use it on someone and then switching might not be such a bad idea......they would end up killing no one if they both jumped on it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well if TN is scum, he just pissed on you as an openish PR to mark his team's territory for the NK, increasing the chance that there will be 2 so I hope you don't protect him at least to increase the chance that you do actually protect town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand what you mean "pissed on you as an openish PR" would you mind explaining further?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why play ignorant? you are the one who seems to think that TN was the only one brilliant enough to get your loudspeaker "hint".  If he is fire mafia, he blocked ice mafia so they couldn't move on you so fire mafia can be the ones to kill you without risking a no kill.  I activated Moonglow hoping he has the other half of that protect and closes the shield around you and cop can investigate you and we can put this drama behind us on day 2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hadn't thought about it that way.  You forget that this is only my 5th game, and the first one with all these abilities that do and undo what others do with their abilities.  You have your reasons to believe that tn may be Mafia, but what I've seen in my neighborhood tells me that Rosie/Grandma are one of the teams.  In all 5 games I have always been told that you don't disclose your PR, and since we don't have any guarantee that everyone in our neighborhood is Town just because they say they are town, why would anyone be that foolish as to disclose their PR.  And Rosie and Grandma are not newbies, they know better.  I believe they were hoping to gain trust from Me and Aye and for us to reveal all.  Good strategy, but unfortunately, it didn't work the way they planned.  And, if I'm wrong, go ahead an lynch me next, I'll probably be dead already, anyway.
Click to expand...


Even if they are a team, there's 4 scum in this game.  Not 2.

So Sam's logic still holds.


----------



## House

But if you're a part of the other team, you wouldn't need to be concerned about it would you?

That's the only explanation I can think of for blowing off Sam's point since you have a scum read on 2 players instead of all 4.


----------



## Mertex

Moonglow said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex should announce Shoeld and be lynched. Two fer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds to me you are trying to get two Townies to die....rather Scummy if you ask me.  Maybe you would even like for me to Shield you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Doesn't that open you up for being lynched also?
Click to expand...



Why, cause I say I'm Town?  If that's how you roll, you might not be Town yourself.


----------



## House

I owe... I owe... so off to work I go!


----------



## Mertex

House said:


> Even if they are a team, there's 4 scum in this game.  Not 2.
> 
> So Sam's logic still holds.


Where did I say it didn't?


----------



## MathBlade

*RVS vote on Moonglow while reading the thread*
He seems more interested in insulting my username and my intro posts than catching scum.


----------



## Avatar4321

MathBlade said:


> *RVS vote on Moonglow while reading the thread*
> He seems more interested in insulting my username and my intro posts than catching scum.



You noticed too. I think he is going to be the default lynch if we can't find a better candidate at this point. Just because no one is going to upset with him out.

Won't tell us as much as some other lynches though.


----------



## Mertex

House said:


> But if you're a part of the other team, you wouldn't need to be concerned about it would you?
> 
> That's the only explanation I can think of for blowing off Sam's point since you have a scum read on 2 players instead of all 4.



I didn't blow off his point.  Your saying I did just makes you appear Scummy or unable to understand what is being said.  And  both Scum teams have to die in order for Town to win.  Scum would not be offering up the other team.

What exactly in my post gives you the impression that I'm blowing Sam's point off?  I agreed with him when I said I hadn't thought of his point as the way he explained it.  Quit confusing the issue.


----------



## Avatar4321

Mertex said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> But if you're a part of the other team, you wouldn't need to be concerned about it would you?
> 
> That's the only explanation I can think of for blowing off Sam's point since you have a scum read on 2 players instead of all 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't blow off his point.  Your saying I did just makes you appear Scummy or unable to understand what is being said.  And  both Scum teams have to die in order for Town to win.  Scum would not be offering up the other team.
> 
> What exactly in my post gives you the impression that I'm blowing Sam's point off?  I agreed with him when I said I hadn't thought of his point as the way he explained it.  Quit confusing the issue.
Click to expand...


But the scum teams only win if the other team dies as well.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Avatar4321 said:


> But the scum teams only win if the other team dies as well.



Yep! Scum needs town to survive this game in order for them to have a chance at winning. Taking out townies is a bad thing for them to do at this point.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Which leads me to think that if scum were to play smart during the upcoming Night 1 and possibly Night 2, they wouldn't NK anyone. With this set-up, they need the info from the day lynch as badly as we (town) do.


----------



## Avatar4321

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Which leads me to think that if scum were to play smart during the upcoming Night 1 and possibly Night 2, they wouldn't NK anyone. With this set-up, they need the info from the day lynch as badly as we (town) do.



Yes, but if they need the information from the night kills as well. If they target the other team and miss their night kill, they know who needs to be lynched.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

@MathBlade

Welcome!

I assume you're replacing Mebelle?


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> But if you're a part of the other team, you wouldn't need to be concerned about it would you?
> 
> That's the only explanation I can think of for blowing off Sam's point since you have a scum read on 2 players instead of all 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't blow off his point.  Your saying I did just makes you appear Scummy or unable to understand what is being said.  And  both Scum teams have to die in order for Town to win.  Scum would not be offering up the other team.
> 
> What exactly in my post gives you the impression that I'm blowing Sam's point off?  I agreed with him when I said I hadn't thought of his point as the way he explained it.  Quit confusing the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But the scum teams only win if the other team dies as well.
Click to expand...


Where did you read that?  I have pored over the instructions and the only thing I have seen is that Town wins when both Scum teams are dead, but nowhere did I read that Scum has to kill the other Scum team in order to win.  Since they can't kill each other, what if they kill all the Townies and they are the only ones left?  That would make no sense, but I'm open to your explanation.


----------



## Avatar4321

Sgt_Gath said:


> @MathBlade
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> I assume you're replacing Mebelle?



She did.


----------



## Avatar4321

Mertex said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> But if you're a part of the other team, you wouldn't need to be concerned about it would you?
> 
> That's the only explanation I can think of for blowing off Sam's point since you have a scum read on 2 players instead of all 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't blow off his point.  Your saying I did just makes you appear Scummy or unable to understand what is being said.  And  both Scum teams have to die in order for Town to win.  Scum would not be offering up the other team.
> 
> What exactly in my post gives you the impression that I'm blowing Sam's point off?  I agreed with him when I said I hadn't thought of his point as the way he explained it.  Quit confusing the issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But the scum teams only win if the other team dies as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did you read that?  I have pored over the instructions and the only thing I have seen is that Town wins when both Scum teams are dead, but nowhere did I read that Scum has to kill the other Scum team in order to win.  Since they can't kill each other, what if they kill all the Townies and they are the only ones left?  That would make no sense, but I'm open to your explanation.
Click to expand...


We had a discussion about it earlier in this thread. But looking through the rules I don't see an explicit place it's mentioned. Precisely because we discussed the fact that the scum teams need the town to kill the other team.

@Wake Can you clarify here?


----------



## MathBlade

For clarity see Avatar's post. Yes I did.

And from what I am reading I am considering advocating a Moonglow policy lynch. I don't like when people that seemingly break rules for strategy or period.

It is my opinion I would rather lose a game correctly than win it like that. I am no where near through the thread but quoting PMs or pretending to or whatever happened is a major no no to me.


----------



## Wake

*In order for a Scum team to win, it needs to eliminate the Town and the other Scum Team by any means possible.*


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> But will it help anything?



It won't hurt anything.


----------



## Avatar4321

*Roleblock: Scarlet*

Doesn't make much sense for me to block TN if I am voting to lynch him.

Voting for wolf or I would be safe, but I am not sure it will help at all.

Don't know about FA right now. Scarlet just seems the best vote right now.


----------



## Mertex

Wake said:


> *In order for a Scum team to win, it needs to eliminate the Town and the other Scum Team by any means possible.*



Ok.  I thought both Mafia Teams had to survive in order for them to win.  Thanks.


----------



## FA_Q2

Avatar4321 said:


> *Roleblock: Scarlet*
> 
> Doesn't make much sense for me to block TN if I am voting to lynch him.
> 
> Voting for wolf or *I would be safe*, but I am not sure it will help at all.
> 
> Don't know about FA right now. Scarlet just seems the best vote right now.


That was unnecessary info and helpful to scum.  The other players don't need to identify as targets because wolf has already volunteered that she is a safe pick.  For the last two - don't volunteer that info please.

I disagree with your assessment of voting for TN in this as well.  There is no reason to avoid role blocking him unless his wagon is going to be secured - not likely.  I don't find RS scummy at this juncture and you and wolf already volunteered so that is where I am willing to place my vote.  You, wolf (more likely wolf as she already voted for herself) or TN.


----------



## Avatar4321

If I was to go along with the TN block, I'd see no reason to keep voting to lynch him today. I would probably switch to moonglow at this point.


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> If I was to go along with the TN block, I'd see no reason to keep voting to lynch him today. I would probably switch to moonglow at this point.




I would too, even though my biggest Scum reads are Rosie/Grandma.  But, we have to come to some agreement and I do believe tn is Town, so if he wants to lynch Moonglow, then I'm okay with it.

*vote:Moonglow*


----------



## FA_Q2

Avatar4321 said:


> If I was to go along with the TN block, I'd see no reason to keep voting to lynch him today. I would probably switch to moonglow at this point.


Why?  Killing scum is better than simply blocking them.  

Blocking town is not helpful in any shape or form.  I have no problem voting for him on both counts to avoid blocking townies and kill scum.  There is no guarantee at all that TN is going to be the lynched party.  

What is your take on this SR?


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Mertex said:


> I would too, even though my biggest Scum reads are Rosie/Grandma.  But, we have to come to some agreement and I do believe tn is Town, so if he wants to lynch Moonglow, then I'm okay with it.
> 
> *vote:Moonglow*



Frankly, I agree. TN and Moonglow are some of our top scum candidates right now.

Seeing as how TN's train has basically fallen apart with little hope of coming back together again, and we're coming dangerously close to a no lynch, it makes more sense to back a target who can actually be voted off, rather than sitting on a lost cause.

*Vote: Moonglow*


----------



## Avatar4321

Mertex said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I was to go along with the TN block, I'd see no reason to keep voting to lynch him today. I would probably switch to moonglow at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would too, even though my biggest Scum reads are Rosie/Grandma.  But, we have to come to some agreement and I do believe tn is Town, so if he wants to lynch Moonglow, then I'm okay with it.
> 
> *vote:Moonglow*
Click to expand...


I think that puts him at five, unless Mathblades bolded line counts as a vote as well. If it does Moonglow is at L2


----------



## Avatar4321

guys no one else vote moonglow till we get an official count. And especially before we make a roleblocker decision.


----------



## FA_Q2

*Rollblock: TN*

Want to get that in now if things go south fast.  Avi - it looks like my logic stands, TN is likely going to survive and not rolblocking the highest person on your scumlist just does not make any sense.


----------



## Avatar4321

@Wake can we get a vote count so we know where moonglow sits and whether Mathblades post counted as an official vote?

If TN survives, then yes it's more logical for me to block him.

*Roleblock:TN*


----------



## Shaitra

I agree with FA_Q2 on the pool of 5 roleblock.  Blocking the most scummy person of the 5 makes the most sense.  If you can't agree on the most scummy, then vote for someone that has volunteered.


----------



## FA_Q2

I think that places him at 7 - or L-2.  That is with Mathblades vote though.

So moon is either at L-2 or L-3 by my last and unofficial count.


----------



## Shaitra

The deadline is the 30th, correct?  I can go with a Moonglow lynch, but I don't know that I feel he is particularly scummy at the moment.


----------



## Avatar4321

You're right. my math is off. I was thinking 8 votes for some reason instead of 9.


----------



## Avatar4321

Shaitra said:


> The deadline is the 30th, correct?  I can go with a Moonglow lynch, but I don't know that I feel he is particularly scummy at the moment.



Question is will it change that much in the next 2 days?


----------



## Shaitra

@Moonglow - any particular reason you picked those 5 people?


----------



## Wake

*
Vote Count 1.15*​
*Moonglow (L2):*_ AyeCantSeeYou, House, Wolfsister77, tn5421, Mathblade, Mertex, Sgt_Gath_
*tn5421 (3): *_Sameech, FA_Q2, Avatar4321_
*Mertex (2):*_ ScarletRage, RosieS _
*Shaitra (1):* _Grandma_
*RosieS (1)*_: Shaitra
_
*Not Voting (2): C*_afeAuLait, Moonglow_

*With 16 alive, it takes 9 to lynch!
Deadline is 8/30/14, @1pm central.
*


Spoiler: Activated Abilities



*[CafeAuLait] - Neighborize!*
_Select five other players. You and them will now be Neighbors, and have your very own Neighborhood. This effect lasts until the end of the game. This ability cannot be activated if less than six players are alive._

*[Mertex] - Nimble Fingers*
_Select one player and steal his or her "
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" ability. You may not target a player who has already used an "
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" ability. You may only activate this ability during Day 1 or 2._

*[Grandma] - Invulnerability*
Shield yourself from all kill attempts the following Night. This ability may only be used during Day 1.

*[House] - Revelation!*
Target two players. The Mod publicly reveals their "" abilities for all to see.

*[Shaitra] - Human Shield*
Gain "1-Shot Meat Shield" status. You may guard one player during the Night, and if he or she would die, you will die instead.

*[tn5421] - Elementalism*
Select one player, and select either "Ice" or "Fire." That player will be protected from being killed by a Mafia team of that element the following Night. May only be activated during Day 1 or Day 2.

*[Sgt_Gath] - Jailer's Keys*
Select and give one player "1-Shot Jailkeeper" status. This means your target can jail one person once during the Night. A person that is jailed cannot be killed during that Night, but he or she also isn't able to use any abilities.

*[RosieS] - Double Trouble*
Target and give one player another chance to use his or her "" ability again. Cannot be used on players who haven't used an "" ability. May only be activated during Day 1 or 2.

*[FA_Q2] - Recycle*
Take one "" ability that has already been activated, and activate it as your own. You may only use this effect during Days 1 or 2.

*[Wolfsister77] - Blockade*
Select one player with two or more votes on his or her wagon. Remove two of those votes, and the players who had cast those two votes may not vote for that player again during this Day. This ability may only be activated during Day 1 or 2.

*[ScarletRage] - Swapper*
Select two other players who haven't used their "" abilities. The Mod will swap them. This power may only be used once, during Days 1, 2, or 3.

*[MeBelle60] - Forceful Swipe*
Select and force one player to activate his or her "" ability.

*[Moonglow] - Tough Decision*
Select five other players. Those five must cast special votes to decide which one of them will be roleblocked the following Night. They will vote by posting "Roleblock: Player's Name." Failure to come to a majority vote that Day results in all five players being roleblocked the following Night. This ability may only be activated during Days 1 or 2.



*1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5 | 1.6 | 1.7 | 1.8 | 1.9 | 1.10 | 1.11 | 1.12 | 1.13 | 1.14 *​


----------



## Shaitra

Avatar4321 said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> The deadline is the 30th, correct?  I can go with a Moonglow lynch, but I don't know that I feel he is particularly scummy at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question is will it change that much in the next 2 days?
Click to expand...


I don't know.  But we do have fresh eyes looking at the game.  She might come up with something the rest of us didn't see.


----------



## Avatar4321

Shaitra said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> The deadline is the 30th, correct?  I can go with a Moonglow lynch, but I don't know that I feel he is particularly scummy at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question is will it change that much in the next 2 days?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know.  But we do have fresh eyes looking at the game.  She might come up with something the rest of us didn't see.
Click to expand...


Except we dont stop posting so will she catch up?


----------



## FA_Q2

Avatar4321 said:


> You're right. my math is off. I was thinking 8 votes for some reason instead of 9.


......

Now I am going to use your own words against you: 
Bad math is scummy!  

Ya - take some of your own medicine


----------



## Avatar4321

FA_Q2 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're right. my math is off. I was thinking 8 votes for some reason instead of 9.
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> Now I am going to use your own words against you:
> Bad math is scummy!
> 
> Ya - take some of your own medicine
Click to expand...


LOL Are you talking about me or our new player though?


----------



## FA_Q2

Avatar4321 said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're right. my math is off. I was thinking 8 votes for some reason instead of 9.
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> 
> Now I am going to use your own words against you:
> Bad math is scummy!
> 
> Ya - take some of your own medicine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL Are you talking about me or our new player though?
Click to expand...

You.  You made that statement against me last game if you don't remember because I was off by 3% on the likely hood that a neighborhood was scum free


----------



## Mertex

Shaitra said:


> The deadline is the 30th, correct?  I can go with a Moonglow lynch, but I don't know that I feel he is particularly scummy at the moment.



The only scum read I got was his quoting a Town role pm.   When Wake clarified that Scum had gotten both Town/Scum pms, it made sense that using it was going to cause confusion.  Town should not have to deal with confusion, there is enough of it in the game already without silly pranks.


----------



## Avatar4321

Mertex said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> The deadline is the 30th, correct?  I can go with a Moonglow lynch, but I don't know that I feel he is particularly scummy at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only scum read I got was his quoting a Town role pm.   When Wake clarified that Scum had gotten both Town/Scum pms, it made sense that using it was going to cause confusion.  Town should not have to deal with confusion, there is enough of it in the game already without silly pranks.
Click to expand...


That's kind of what he does. Is getting rid of him going to lead to less confusion and chaos? Probably not.

At this point, it's a sound choice for us all.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Darn it people. Can we please stop giving info. to scum? I volunteered to be one of the 5 specifically so that scum would know nothing about the other 4.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Darn it people. Can we please stop giving info. to scum? I volunteered to be one of the 5 specifically so that scum would know nothing about the other 4.




I don't know who you are talking to or about.  It would help if you were more specific.


----------



## Wolfsister77

*Roleblock: TN5421*


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Darn it people. Can we please stop giving info. to scum? I volunteered to be one of the 5 specifically so that scum would know nothing about the other 4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know who you are talking to or about.  It would help if you were more specific.
Click to expand...


The 5 people picking a roleblock target for tonight. I volunteered so that they'd vote for me and scum wouldn't know anything about whether the other 4 are safe or not.


----------



## Wolfsister77

FA_Q2 said:


> *Rollblock: TN*





Avatar4321 said:


> *Roleblock:TN*





Wolfsister77 said:


> *Roleblock: TN5421*



This is 3. Now, we should just move on. Discussing who is going to perform actions at night or not or who would be safe to block or not is only helpful to scum.


----------



## sameech

Mertex said:


> I hadn't thought about it that way.  You forget that this is only my 5th game, and the first one with all these abilities that do and undo what others do with their abilities.  You have your reasons to believe that tn may be Mafia, but what I've seen in my neighborhood tells me that Rosie/Grandma are one of the teams.  In all 5 games I have always been told that you don't disclose your PR, and since we don't have any guarantee that everyone in our neighborhood is Town just because they say they are town, why would anyone be that foolish as to disclose their PR.  And Rosie and Grandma are not newbies, they know better.  I believe they were hoping to gain trust from Me and Aye and for us to reveal all.  Good strategy, but unfortunately, it didn't work the way they planned.  And, if I'm wrong, go ahead an lynch me next, I'll probably be dead already, anyway.


`
I have no particular inclination to mislynch town this game, though, but for the math in the set up, I certainly could do some PL'ing left and right if we had that luxury.    I really don't know what to make of the hearsay coming out of your neighborhood.  That is such a caustic mix of personalities and weird meta, that I am inclined to not being relying on any information that I am told out of it when it comes to any critical decisions like hammering.  There is no right or wrong answer about PR's despite what people say.   It has a lot to do with how you can do that within the context of your meta and get away with it as you play the same people from game to game.  Everybody has a style and if it goes against that on something so polarizing as powers, it often reads scum.  What I do know is that people shouldn't be putting people's crumbs on blast on Day 1 if they are town IMO.  For now, it appears to me as if insecurity about your play and that part of our ego that makes us want to defend ourselves in the heat of the moment in the sorority house atmosphere that is an odd dynamic here from game to game explain most of your play thus far.


----------



## Avatar4321

looks like we are role blocking TN without him or Scarlet saying a word.


----------



## sameech

Avatar4321 said:


> looks like we are role blocking TN without him or Scarlet saying a word.


 
Unfortunate that we got nothing out of them on this.  Bad timing I guess.  When SR declares something, I cannot help but recall her declaring that I must die in G3 and then being all over me on that last morning for having been right about her being wrong on the mislynch.  I was hoping we could get some insight into her declarations this game.   I really cannot give them any weight when I have been the object of them being made incorrectly.


----------



## Avatar4321

I was hoping for more interaction from the votes too.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> looks like we are role blocking TN without him or Scarlet saying a word.



It's better not to tell scum who is a good roleblock target or not. Let them wonder. We are already narrowing down their choices as it is on who to NK.


----------



## sameech

Mertex said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> The deadline is the 30th, correct?  I can go with a Moonglow lynch, but I don't know that I feel he is particularly scummy at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only scum read I got was his quoting a Town role pm.   When Wake clarified that Scum had gotten both Town/Scum pms, it made sense that using it was going to cause confusion.  Town should not have to deal with confusion, there is enough of it in the game already without silly pranks.
Click to expand...




Mertex said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> The deadline is the 30th, correct?  I can go with a Moonglow lynch, but I don't know that I feel he is particularly scummy at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only scum read I got was his quoting a Town role pm.   When Wake clarified that Scum had gotten both Town/Scum pms, it made sense that using it was going to cause confusion.  Town should not have to deal with confusion, there is enough of it in the game already without silly pranks.
Click to expand...


Or he was just trying to town confirm himself before anybody else could.  I sort of am of the belief that the first person who does it probably is telling the truth.  I guess time will tell at this point.


----------



## Avatar4321

I'm approaching 110 pages and we are still on day 1. This day has gone very slowly so far, despite having lots of conversation.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Avatar4321 said:


> I'm approaching 110 pages and we are still on day 1. This day has gone very slowly so far, despite having lots of conversation.



It probably would have gone faster if votes weren't blocked.


----------



## sameech

Avatar4321 said:


> I'm approaching 110 pages and we are still on day 1. This day has gone very slowly so far, despite having lots of conversation.



Well it would have ended almost a week ago has someone who shall remain nameless hadn't said something to the effect of "Hey nobody hammer TN yet"


----------



## Avatar4321

I feel like we are twiddling our thumbs at this point.

*Vote: Moonglow*

That put's him at L1 with his next vote a hammer vote. At this point I don't care if he is hammered sooner or we wait till the deadline. This day just keeps dragging out with not much changing.

I consider this a policy vote. I also would prefer we avoid a no lynch. I have little confidence he is actually going to be scum, but i dont think we could get the votes for scum without someone posting "I am scum" and even then i think we'd be fighting over what that poster meant.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I agree that we've probably said everything that needs to be said for D1 considering I don't see anyone but Moonglow getting enough votes to lynch and no new information has come to light. The conversation has been productive but it gets to the point where the day is long enough.


----------



## Avatar4321

@Wake do the QTs in the neighborhoods stay open during night phase? I know they did in game 3 I just wasnt sure if that was going to change.


----------



## Wake

*tn5421 is roleblocked Night 1.*


----------



## Wake

*Yes.*



Avatar4321 said:


> @Wake do the QTs in the neighborhoods stay open during night phase? I know they did in game 3 I just wasnt sure if that was going to change.


----------



## Wolfsister77

D2, we should look at how people behave in the sense that scum needs townies alive to help them lynch the other team and if they don't NK two townies and hit one of the other scum team, they will have to figure out how to lynch that person because they will know that person is the other scum team. So it isn't really a huge advantage for them being immune to each other as we might think. So it's a different dynamic for sure.


----------



## Wake

*
Vote Count 1.16*​
*Moonglow (L1):*_ AyeCantSeeYou, House, Wolfsister77, tn5421, Mathblade, Mertex, Sgt_Gath, Avatar4321_
*tn5421 (2): *_Sameech, FA_Q2_
*Mertex (2):*_ ScarletRage, RosieS_
*Shaitra (1):* _Grandma_
*RosieS (1)*_: Shaitra
_
*Not Voting (2): C*_afeAuLait, Moonglow_

*With 16 alive, it takes 9 to lynch!
Deadline is 8/30/14, @1pm central.
*


Spoiler: Activated Abilities



*[CafeAuLait] - Neighborize!*
_Select five other players. You and them will now be Neighbors, and have your very own Neighborhood. This effect lasts until the end of the game. This ability cannot be activated if less than six players are alive._

*[Mertex] - Nimble Fingers*
_Select one player and steal his or her "
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" ability. You may not target a player who has already used an "
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" ability. You may only activate this ability during Day 1 or 2._

*[Grandma] - Invulnerability*
Shield yourself from all kill attempts the following Night. This ability may only be used during Day 1.

*[House] - Revelation!*
Target two players. The Mod publicly reveals their "" abilities for all to see.

*[Shaitra] - Human Shield*
Gain "1-Shot Meat Shield" status. You may guard one player during the Night, and if he or she would die, you will die instead.

*[tn5421] - Elementalism*
Select one player, and select either "Ice" or "Fire." That player will be protected from being killed by a Mafia team of that element the following Night. May only be activated during Day 1 or Day 2.

*[Sgt_Gath] - Jailer's Keys*
Select and give one player "1-Shot Jailkeeper" status. This means your target can jail one person once during the Night. A person that is jailed cannot be killed during that Night, but he or she also isn't able to use any abilities.

*[RosieS] - Double Trouble*
Target and give one player another chance to use his or her "" ability again. Cannot be used on players who haven't used an "" ability. May only be activated during Day 1 or 2.

*[FA_Q2] - Recycle*
Take one "" ability that has already been activated, and activate it as your own. You may only use this effect during Days 1 or 2.

*[Wolfsister77] - Blockade*
Select one player with two or more votes on his or her wagon. Remove two of those votes, and the players who had cast those two votes may not vote for that player again during this Day. This ability may only be activated during Day 1 or 2.

*[ScarletRage] - Swapper*
Select two other players who haven't used their "" abilities. The Mod will swap them. This power may only be used once, during Days 1, 2, or 3.

*[MeBelle60] - Forceful Swipe*
Select and force one player to activate his or her "" ability.

*[Moonglow] - Tough Decision*
Select five other players. Those five must cast special votes to decide which one of them will be roleblocked the following Night. They will vote by posting "Roleblock: Player's Name." Failure to come to a majority vote that Day results in all five players being roleblocked the following Night. This ability may only be activated during Days 1 or 2.



*1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5 | 1.6 | 1.7 | 1.8 | 1.9 | 1.10 | 1.11 | 1.12 | 1.13 | 1.14*​


----------



## FA_Q2

Avatar4321 said:


> I feel like we are twiddling our thumbs at this point.
> 
> *Vote: Moonglow*
> 
> That put's him at L1 with his next vote a hammer vote. At this point I don't care if he is hammered sooner or we wait till the deadline. This day just keeps dragging out with not much changing.
> 
> I consider this a policy vote. I also would prefer we avoid a no lynch. I have little confidence he is actually going to be scum, but i dont think we could get the votes for scum without someone posting "I am scum" and even then i think we'd be fighting over what that poster meant.


*sigh* 

That does seem to be the jist of it.  I am also of the opinion that moon is likely going to flip town.  I am not going to hammer at this time because of that but I am sure someone will.


----------



## sameech

Moonglow is not scum I think, but there is no point delaying and those that need to know why at this point know why I am doing this:

@Wake Hammer Time: 

*VOTE:  MOONGLOW*


----------



## Avatar4321

Well, that came sooner than I expected


----------



## FA_Q2

Aaaaand there it is folks.  Twilight time.


----------



## sameech

Avatar4321 said:


> Well, that came sooner than I expected



That's what she said .....


----------



## Avatar4321

sameech said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that came sooner than I expected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what she said .....
Click to expand...


Wait, how do you know what she said?!


----------



## Avatar4321

FA_Q2 said:


> Aaaaand there it is folks.  Twilight time.



Beware of vampires with shiny skin


----------



## sameech

Avatar4321 said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that came sooner than I expected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what she said .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait, how do you know what she said?!
Click to expand...


I subscribe to her website--HiddenCameraHo.com  You are practically the star of the blooper reel section


----------



## Wolfsister77

I find it odd that no intent was stated and many didn't even get a chance to give input. The comment, those that need to know, know why I did it doesn't sit well with me.

The day may be done but that's a crappy way to hammer someone. Denying town info. really.


----------



## Avatar4321

sameech said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that came sooner than I expected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what she said .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait, how do you know what she said?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I subscribe to her website--HiddenCameraHo.com  You are practically the star of the blooper reel section
Click to expand...


You weren't supposed to tell anyone!


----------



## Wake

*
Vote Count 1.17*​
*Moonglow (LYNCH):*_ AyeCantSeeYou, House, Wolfsister77, tn5421, Mathblade, Mertex, Sgt_Gath, Avatar4321, Sameech_
*Mertex (2):*_ ScarletRage, RosieS_
*tn5421 (1): *_FA_Q2_
*Shaitra (1):* _Grandma_
*RosieS (1)*_: Shaitra
_
*Not Voting (2): C*_afeAuLait, Moonglow_

*With 16 alive, it takes 9 to lynch!
Deadline is 8/30/14, @1pm central.
*


Spoiler: Activated Abilities



*[CafeAuLait] - Neighborize!*
_Select five other players. You and them will now be Neighbors, and have your very own Neighborhood. This effect lasts until the end of the game. This ability cannot be activated if less than six players are alive._

*[Mertex] - Nimble Fingers*
_Select one player and steal his or her "
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" ability. You may not target a player who has already used an "
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" ability. You may only activate this ability during Day 1 or 2._

*[Grandma] - Invulnerability*
Shield yourself from all kill attempts the following Night. This ability may only be used during Day 1.

*[House] - Revelation!*
Target two players. The Mod publicly reveals their "" abilities for all to see.

*[Shaitra] - Human Shield*
Gain "1-Shot Meat Shield" status. You may guard one player during the Night, and if he or she would die, you will die instead.

*[tn5421] - Elementalism*
Select one player, and select either "Ice" or "Fire." That player will be protected from being killed by a Mafia team of that element the following Night. May only be activated during Day 1 or Day 2.

*[Sgt_Gath] - Jailer's Keys*
Select and give one player "1-Shot Jailkeeper" status. This means your target can jail one person once during the Night. A person that is jailed cannot be killed during that Night, but he or she also isn't able to use any abilities.

*[RosieS] - Double Trouble*
Target and give one player another chance to use his or her "" ability again. Cannot be used on players who haven't used an "" ability. May only be activated during Day 1 or 2.

*[FA_Q2] - Recycle*
Take one "" ability that has already been activated, and activate it as your own. You may only use this effect during Days 1 or 2.

*[Wolfsister77] - Blockade*
Select one player with two or more votes on his or her wagon. Remove two of those votes, and the players who had cast those two votes may not vote for that player again during this Day. This ability may only be activated during Day 1 or 2.

*[ScarletRage] - Swapper*
Select two other players who haven't used their "" abilities. The Mod will swap them. This power may only be used once, during Days 1, 2, or 3.

*[MeBelle60] - Forceful Swipe*
Select and force one player to activate his or her "" ability.

*[Moonglow] - Tough Decision*
Select five other players. Those five must cast special votes to decide which one of them will be roleblocked the following Night. They will vote by posting "Roleblock: Player's Name." Failure to come to a majority vote that Day results in all five players being roleblocked the following Night. This ability may only be activated during Days 1 or 2.



*1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5 | 1.6 | 1.7 | 1.8 | 1.9 | 1.10 | 1.11 | 1.12 | 1.13 | 1.14*​


----------



## Wolfsister77

I'm hoping Sameech did this because we were all saying the day was done and not for some other reason. Hammering like that does not sit well with me.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> I'm hoping Sameech did this because we were all saying the day was done and not for some other reason. Hammering like that does not sit well with me.



What other reason is there?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping Sameech did this because we were all saying the day was done and not for some other reason. Hammering like that does not sit well with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What other reason is there?
Click to expand...


It was too fast, no intent was stated.


----------



## Shaitra

Well, I was going to unvote and announce intent to hammer but Sam beat me to it.  Let twilight begin.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping Sameech did this because we were all saying the day was done and not for some other reason. Hammering like that does not sit well with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What other reason is there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was too fast, no intent was stated.
Click to expand...


Yes but you said there could be some other reason, What other reason were you thinking?


----------



## Wolfsister77

I'm sure it is because we were ready to be done but I don't like quickhammering regardless.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping Sameech did this because we were all saying the day was done and not for some other reason. Hammering like that does not sit well with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What other reason is there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was too fast, no intent was stated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes but you said there could be some other reason, What other reason were you thinking?
Click to expand...


Scummy move.


----------



## Avatar4321

Shaitra said:


> Well, I was going to unvote and announce intent to hammer but Sam beat me to it.  Let twilight begin.



If sam hadn't someone else would have.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping Sameech did this because we were all saying the day was done and not for some other reason. Hammering like that does not sit well with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What other reason is there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was too fast, no intent was stated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes but you said there could be some other reason, What other reason were you thinking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Scummy move.
Click to expand...


How would the scum benefit from a quick hammer of our only plausible wagon at this point? Did you have a thought in mind or are you just thinking generally that there could be a scummy move?


----------



## Avatar4321

I think scummy motive would make more sense than scummy move but I can't edit.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I was going to unvote and announce intent to hammer but Sam beat me to it.  Let twilight begin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If sam hadn't someone else would have.
Click to expand...


He never announced intent.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> I think scummy motive would make more sense than scummy move but I can't edit.



Quickhammering regardless, raises alarms.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm hoping Sameech did this because we were all saying the day was done and not for some other reason. Hammering like that does not sit well with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What other reason is there?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was too fast, no intent was stated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes but you said there could be some other reason, What other reason were you thinking?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Scummy move.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How would the scum benefit from a quick hammer of our only plausible wagon at this point? Did you have a thought in mind or are you just thinking generally that there could be a scummy move?
Click to expand...


Because he denied town info. and didn't announce intent and he thought Moonglow was town. This is scummy no matter the reason.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Listen, Sameech was looking for a reason to run out of the neighborhood and is now quickhammering someone. Keep note of this for D2 no matter what happens, this should not be overlooked.


----------



## Wake

*Moonglow, Vanilla Townie, has been strung up on the gallows!

It is now Night 1. Deadline expires 8/30/14, @2pm central.

Please submit any Night actions via PM.*


----------



## Wake

*Please remember to send in your Night Actions before the deadline if you want to use them.*


----------



## Wake

​*OH DEAR GOD, valiant RosieS, Macho Town Cop, has been found BROILED ALIVE in the Town's central Square! Someone avenge her already!!! No icy activity seems to have happened tonight... or did it? The game is afoot, and evil is upon us. Good luck, forthright Townies of Windgale!



It is now Day 2.

With 14 alive, it takes 8 to lynch!

Deadline expires 9/6/14 @2pm central.



Not Voting (14): *_AyeCantSeeYou, House, Wolfsister77, tn5421, Mathblade, Mertex, Sgt_Gath, Avatar4321, Sameech, ScarletRage,_ _FA_Q2,_ _Grandma, Shaitra, CafeAuLait_


----------



## Wolfsister77

OK, What did Rosie reveal in her neighborhood? Neighbors @Grandma @Mertex @AyeCantSeeYou 

Did Rosie say her role ever or hint at it at any point?


----------



## MathBlade

* - Inspection*

I am still reading through the thread...page 49. Ya'll post a lot!!

With all the chaos yesterday I wanted to make an informed decision on what to do with my power. Then a massive depantsing of powers happened. My power asks the mod to tell me a person's power in a PM.


----------



## MathBlade

@Wade *Inspection: Avatar4321*


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Damn. That sucks.

We could've used a macho cop.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> OK, What did Rosie reveal in her neighborhood? Neighbors @Grandma @Mertex @AyeCantSeeYou
> 
> Did Rosie say her role ever or hint at it at any point?



Yes, she told us.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, What did Rosie reveal in her neighborhood? Neighbors @Grandma @Mertex @AyeCantSeeYou
> 
> Did Rosie say her role ever or hint at it at any point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, she told us.
Click to expand...


Thanks for being honest. I think we need to look hard at the fact that she is dead because someone in your neighborhood knew she was a cop. It is certainly possible that scum got lucky with a guess but I think they would not want to risk a cop alive and so we need to look at this closely. 

I would like input from all of you about who showed the most interest in this and who is most suspicious. 

In the future, just for general knowledge, no one trust any sort of role information with your neighborhood. Especially if you are a cop.


----------



## ScarletRage

[Vote]Scarlet Rage[/vote]


Lalalala


----------



## ScarletRage

*Vote: Scarlet Rage*

Let's see who follows this.


----------



## ScarletRage

Who is in Rosie's hood?


----------



## ScarletRage

Five bucks says Mertex is ice scum (idiom not out of game bet)


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

@Wake 

Can you verify if Mertex used her ability to shield a player?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Scarlet, it's me, Mertex, and Grandma.
​


----------



## Avatar4321

wolf your going to have to expand your search. Aye and grandma told central that we needed to protect Rosie and that's why she was laying low.

and honestly I think Rosie practically outed herself to the entire group in one of her squabbles with mertex. I didn't draw attention to it at the time because I was hoping people missed it. Let me find it and I'll let you see for yourself.


----------



## ScarletRage

Avatar, do you have a cool ability? People seem to think I am cold and calculating but I sm still warmblooded.


----------



## Avatar4321

any one shot jail keepers who acted should probably let us know what they did if they did something. If they didnt they shouldnt say a thing.

it's also possible the ice hit a fire. So if we watch carefully we could get one of each of them exposed


----------



## Avatar4321

ScarletRage said:


> Avatar, do you have a cool ability? People seem to think I am cold and calculating but I sm still warmblooded.


 
my ability is practically worthless. I can stop others from using their ability for the day.except almost everyone has used their ability.


----------



## ScarletRage

Avatar, that is not what I think happened but your logic is valid, just missing facts.


----------



## Avatar4321

Post 1917 is the one where Rosie implied she had several power to the group



ScarletRage said:


> Avatar, do you have a cool ability? People seem to think I am cold and calculating but I sm still warmblooded.


 
I'm a bit curious about your choice of words as I reread this. Are you Implying you are fire or ice? Why would you? It's just odd


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

As far as the neighborhood goes, it's a cluster*uck. Rosie, Grandma, and Mertex were arguing with each other. I stopped posting in it because I want no part of that mess. I told Mertex in there that I believed she was town, even though her posts come off as the opposite. When she's played town in other games, she's always been quite abrasive when responding to others, just like she has been in this game. When she played scum, she was quiet and not so in-your-face, hiding out.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

ScarletRage said:


> Avatar, that is not what I think happened but your logic is valid, just missing facts.



What's your take on it Scarlet?

Do you think ice chose to not do anything?


----------



## FA_Q2

Sigh - that is a MASSIVE blow to town.  We lost our cop because she simply could not keep from announcing her role to scum...

I would guess that frost hit fire or a jailed target.  I cant fathom them not targeting - it does not make any sense to not target - particularly when Mertex was wide open to take the fire target.  That makes me even more suspicious of Mertex - she is possible fire mafia.  That fits the bill here - Mertex is fire, knows Rosie's role and ends up protected from ice.  Otherwise, I don't have a real solid reason as to why fire would not have targeted Mertex because she would have been guaranteed to not be targeted by frost because of TN.  I was fairly certain that she would have been killed solely for that reason - TN made her the PERFECT target.  


AND she knew that Rosie was the cop - one that could not be protected nonetheless.  
It might fall into place a little too well but it certainly stinks like scum to high heaven to me...

*Vote: Mertex*


----------



## FA_Q2

I second that claim that we need to know if any of the jailers actually used their ability last night.  As a single shot ability, it does not help scum to know that you used it and it might shed a some light to town as well as tell us who might have been the frost targets/poss frost mafia.

I will out the fact that I targeted Rosie with mine so that key is gone 

That means there were 2 others though they didn't necessarily get used.  I hope you didn't give one of those to Rosie as well gath....


----------



## RosieS

Fie on you Fire!!!

Regards from Rosie


----------



## MathBlade

MathBlade said:


> @Wade *Inspection: Avatar4321*


@Wake *Inspection: Avatar4321
*
Damn typos!!

No word from Wake yet as to the power. No time to read the thread as I need to head out for some preplanned stuff this evening.


----------



## Avatar4321

ScarletRage said:


> Five bucks says Mertex is ice scum (idiom not out of game bet)


 
why ice?


----------



## Mertex

FA_Q2 said:


> Sigh - that is a MASSIVE blow to town.  We lost our cop because she simply could not keep from announcing her role to scum...
> 
> I would guess that frost hit fire or a jailed target.  I cant fathom them not targeting - it does not make any sense to not target - particularly when Mertex was wide open to take the fire target.  That makes me even more suspicious of Mertex - she is possible fire mafia.  That fits the bill here - Mertex is fire, knows Rosie's role and ends up protected from ice.  Otherwise, I don't have a real solid reason as to why fire would not have targeted Mertex because she would have been guaranteed to not be targeted by frost because of TN.  I was fairly certain that she would have been killed solely for that reason - TN made her the PERFECT target.
> 
> 
> AND she knew that Rosie was the cop - one that could not be protected nonetheless.
> It might fall into place a little too well but it certainly stinks like scum to high heaven to me...
> 
> *Vote: Mertex*



That's exactly what Fire wants you to think.  I still think Grandma is Scum, why she lied about me in the neighborhood and she knew about Rosie being Cop.  If Rosie investigated her or me she would have been able to point the finger at the right one, and it wouldn't have been me.


----------



## Wake

*Game moderators may not verify anything when it comes to any potential Night abilities.*



AyeCantSeeYou said:


> @Wake
> 
> Can you verify if Mertex used her ability to shield a player?


----------



## Wake

*'Inspection' has been activated.

Avatar4321's special ability will be revealed to MathBlade privately.
*


> * [MathBlade] - Inspection*
> Choose one player. The Mod will secretly tell you via PM what that player's "" ability is. To activate, post "Inspect: Player's Name."


----------



## Mertex

Rosie


Avatar4321 said:


> wolf your going to have to expand your search. Aye and grandma told central that we needed to protect Rosie and that's why she was laying low.
> 
> and honestly I think Rosie practically outed herself to the entire group in one of her squabbles with mertex. I didn't draw attention to it at the time because I was hoping people missed it. Let me find it and I'll let you see for yourself.



Aye and Grandma told central that Rosie needed protection?  Who is central?  Rosie outed herself in my neighborhood, which included Aye and Grandma.  The fact that either one would make such a statement (protect Rosie) does not guarantee that they are not Scum.  It would seem obvious to me that if they were Scum they would want to act like they were protecting Rosie while broadcasting that she had a PR.

I don't understand why Rosie would do such a thing.  Every game I've read up on claims that you never divulge your role no matter how much you think you are among Townies.  That's why I was uncomfortable with her coming out so trustingly, why I thought Rosie might be scum.   I really thought she was using it as a means to get information.


----------



## sameech

I felt that the Moonglow power thing would help us with information.  I initially blamed wolfsister for shutting that thing down to keep the discussion from happening, but she was not the only one in on that.  I guess I was inclined to blame her given what happened in the TN lynch.

At 2:00 (All times my time yours may vary)  I posted in Central that I would be willing to hammer Moonglow  if he got to L-1 and gave my reason.  At 2:03 Avatar put moonglow at L-1 and posted it in Central at 2:04 that he had put him at L-1. so I hammered him as I said I would do.  Avatar then later, about 2:40 started talking about how he wish I had given notice.  I gave notice and Avatar immediately bumped Moonglow to L-1 and went out of his way to point that out in the Central thread.  Avatar was also in on the sub-vote thing and could have kept it from ending had he been willing to hold his vote until FA and SR showed up, but did not, and then commented after it ended that he had hoped we could have gotten info out of it.

Avatar is playing both sides of the fence on the same issues.  Anyone in Central can look at the posts and time stamps, and compare them to the GT and see this.  

*VOTE:  AVATAR*


----------



## Mertex

Thanks for clarifying that central means the main game thread.


----------



## sameech

Mertex said:


> Thanks for clarifying that central means the main game thread.



Central is the new neighborhood Cafe created


----------



## Mertex

sameech said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for clarifying that central means the main game thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Central is the new neighborhood Cafe created
Click to expand...



Thanks.


----------



## Avatar4321

I'm scum because I put moonglow at L1 ?


----------



## FA_Q2

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> @Wake
> 
> Can you verify if Mertex used her ability to shield a player?


She is alive Aye so considering that the ability was forced and she is not MOD killed then she must have used it.  

Who did you target Mertex?


----------



## Wolfsister77

I can't believe Rosie not only told her neighborhood but Central as well. WTF? Of course scum is going to target you when you let others know you are the cop. No way in hell is scum gonna keep you alive. This is why you NEVER tell your neighbors things like this. And Mertex, why the hell didn't you protect Rosie? If you were town, you should of been more than willing to sacrifice yourself to save the cop. And those of you who had jail keys, that's a tougher call because you would prevent Rosie from investigating anyone also. This sucks so bad. We really needed Rosie alive.

@Mertex Who did you protect last night?


----------



## FA_Q2

Wolfsister77 said:


> I can't believe Rosie not only told her neighborhood but Central as well. WTF? Of course scum is going to target you when you let others know you are the cop. No way in hell is scum gonna keep you alive. This is why you NEVER tell your neighbors things like this. And Mertex, why the hell didn't you protect Rosie? If you were town, you should of been more than willing to sacrifice yourself to save the cop. And those of you who had jail keys, that's a tougher call because you would prevent Rosie from investigating anyone also. This sucks so bad. We really needed Rosie alive.
> 
> @Mertex Who did you protect last night?


Did you even bother to read the role?  Rosie could not be protected by ANYONE.  Her role "Macho Cop" prevents it from working.  even if Mertex targeted her she would have still been killed.


----------



## Avatar4321

btw Sam I announced moonglow was at L1 here and on both hoods because I didn't want anyone ignorantly hammering him.

I didn't take it to mean you were going to immediately hammer anyone.


----------



## Wolfsister77

FA_Q2 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe Rosie not only told her neighborhood but Central as well. WTF? Of course scum is going to target you when you let others know you are the cop. No way in hell is scum gonna keep you alive. This is why you NEVER tell your neighbors things like this. And Mertex, why the hell didn't you protect Rosie? If you were town, you should of been more than willing to sacrifice yourself to save the cop. And those of you who had jail keys, that's a tougher call because you would prevent Rosie from investigating anyone also. This sucks so bad. We really needed Rosie alive.
> 
> @Mertex Who did you protect last night?
> 
> 
> 
> Did you even bother to read the role?  Rosie could not be protected by ANYONE.  Her role "Macho Cop" prevents it from working.  even if Mertex targeted her she would have still been killed.
Click to expand...


Well, I had no clue that's what that meant. Never heard of it.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I still need to know who you protected Mertex. I can't figure out why you are alive. Fire should of burned you to a crisp but it is possible that ice didn't know about Rosie and fire felt the cop was a thread. Scum's biggest fear is a cop. And if Rosie couldn't be protected anyway, then that is likely what they decided and it couldn't be stopped. Ice very likely hit a jailed target or fire mafia in which case they know who one of their enemies is.

I question if the jailer should say if they used their ability or not. It's a one shot deal so telling us who they protected would be helpful but if they didn't use it, then it might be better if that info. isn't out there so scum doesn't know how many keys were used or who is safe to leave alone because they used it.

I don't know for sure. Lot's of WIFOM going on regardless.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Wolfsister77 said:


> I still need to know who you protected Mertex. I can't figure out why you are alive. Fire should of burned you to a crisp but it is possible that ice didn't know about Rosie and fire felt the cop was a thread. Scum's biggest fear is a cop. And if Rosie couldn't be protected anyway, then that is likely what they decided and it couldn't be stopped. Ice very likely hit a jailed target or fire mafia in which case they know who one of their enemies is.
> 
> I question if the jailer should say if they used their ability or not. It's a one shot deal so telling us who they protected would be helpful but if they didn't use it, then it might be better if that info. isn't out there so scum doesn't know how many keys were used or who is safe to leave alone because they used it.
> 
> I don't know for sure. Lot's of WIFOM going on regardless.



I suspect that she didn't protect anyone.


----------



## Grandma

*vote:Mertex*

Rosie outed that she was the Cop, but she did not out that she was a Macho Cop.

Mertex was told to protect her in the neighborhood thread. 

Had Mertex used the Meat Shield, I'm sure she would have volunteered the info who she used it on.

My vote will not change.


----------



## Wolfsister77

But that's why I have to find out who Mertex protected. If she protected Rosie, it wouldn't have worked. But I don't know if she would of been spared then. I do not know how that works at all.

*Macho* is a role modifier that prevents players from being protected from kills in any way.

So can fire just kill Rosie then and bypass a Meat Shield? I have no clue.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Still, some Mafia that knew Rosie was a cop killed her and that is likely someone she told in one of the two neighborhoods that knew.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Rosie told us in Post 86 of our neighborhood QT that she could not be protected due to the type of role she has. 

If Mertex saw that, she would have known her shield wouldn't have done any good if she had used it on Rosie. So going after Mertex just because of that would make no sense.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Rosie wasn't in the Central neighborhood. She was in the Southern one.


----------



## Wake

*The "central Square" bit was game flavor. *



AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Rosie wasn't in the Central neighborhood. She was in the Southern one.


----------



## Wolfsister77

That's right. OK, I'm confused. So really, this narrows things down a bit to who could of taken a shot at Rosie unless it was a lucky guess by someone else.


----------



## Mertex

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> As far as the neighborhood goes, it's a cluster*uck. Rosie, Grandma, and Mertex were arguing with each other. I stopped posting in it because I want no part of that mess. I told Mertex in there that I believed she was town, even though her posts come off as the opposite. *When she's played town in other games, she's always been quite abrasive when responding to others, just like she has been in this game. When she played scum, she was quiet and not so in-your-face, hiding out.*



That's because I am town.  I've been telling you all, Grandma is Scum.  She knew Rosie was the Cop and was acting all protective, but she is in one of the Scum Teams.  That's why she got all aggressive when I accused her, just like she did in game 4.  That's why she made up that lie about me in the neighborhood, because she wanted everyone to think I am Scum.  You all are ready to point the finger at me, and you'll be sorry to see another Townie go down. 

Rosie probably investigated me and found out that I was telling the truth, and they couldn't let her come back and tell you all.  

Grandma is playing you all, and just like in Game 4, you all are ignoring all her dirty tactics.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> I can't believe Rosie not only told her neighborhood but Central as well. WTF? Of course scum is going to target you when you let others know you are the cop. No way in hell is scum gonna keep you alive. This is why you NEVER tell your neighbors things like this. And Mertex, why the hell didn't you protect Rosie? If you were town, you should of been more than willing to sacrifice yourself to save the cop. And those of you who had jail keys, that's a tougher call because you would prevent Rosie from investigating anyone also. This sucks so bad. We really needed Rosie alive.
> 
> @Mertex Who did you protect last night?



Wolf, the fact that Rosie said she was Cop raised a red flag for me.  That's why I didn't jump on Grandma's request for me to reveal my ability immediately, until I checked with Wake to make sure I wasn't doing something I wasn't supposed to.   My first inclination when Rosie came out with the fact that she was Cop, was that Rosie was Mafia and she was just trying to lure me into revealing any power role if I had any.  The fact that Grandma and Aye went and revealed it in another neighborhood should make you suspicious of them, not me.

Why do you want me to reveal who I shielded?  Obviously it wasn't Rosie, or I would be dead.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> I still need to know who you protected Mertex. I can't figure out why you are alive. Fire should of burned you to a crisp but it is possible that ice didn't know about Rosie and fire felt the cop was a thread. Scum's biggest fear is a cop. And if Rosie couldn't be protected anyway, then that is likely what they decided and it couldn't be stopped. Ice very likely hit a jailed target or fire mafia in which case they know who one of their enemies is.
> 
> I question if the jailer should say if they used their ability or not. It's a one shot deal so telling us who they protected would be helpful but if they didn't use it, then it might be better if that info. isn't out there so scum doesn't know how many keys were used or who is safe to leave alone because they used it.
> 
> I don't know for sure. Lot's of WIFOM going on regardless.



Why do you need to know Wolf?   There were many possibilities for my being alive.  For one, Rosie outing herself as cop would put her ahead of anyone else in Mafia's priorities.  Look at the people in both of Grandma's neighborhoods, because they are the only ones that were aware of that information.  The other Scum team, if they were not in either neighborhood, they wouldn't have known that Rosie was Cop and maybe they went after a person that was protected.  Jumping to conclusions is only going to cause us to lose another Townie.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> As far as the neighborhood goes, it's a cluster*uck. Rosie, Grandma, and Mertex were arguing with each other. I stopped posting in it because I want no part of that mess. I told Mertex in there that I believed she was town, even though her posts come off as the opposite. *When she's played town in other games, she's always been quite abrasive when responding to others, just like she has been in this game. When she played scum, she was quiet and not so in-your-face, hiding out.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because I am town.  I've been telling you all, Grandma is Scum.  She knew Rosie was the Cop and was acting all protective, but she is in one of the Scum Teams.  That's why she got all aggressive when I accused her, just like she did in game 4.  That's why she made up that lie about me in the neighborhood, because she wanted everyone to think I am Scum.  You all are ready to point the finger at me, and you'll be sorry to see another Townie go down.
> 
> *Rosie probably investigated me and found out that I was telling the truth, and they couldn't let her come back and tell you all.*
> 
> Grandma is playing you all, and just like in Game 4, you all are ignoring all her dirty tactics.
Click to expand...


( emphasis added)


Strange, given both of your other neighbors claim she was investigating someone else. You would know that if they are being truthful, right? You claiming this is confusing to me, given you should know who she was investigating. Why would you pretend she was investigating you and not the other person?


----------



## Grandma

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Rosie told us in Post 86 of our neighborhood QT that she could not be protected due to the type of role she has.
> 
> If Mertex saw that, she would have known her shield wouldn't have done any good if she had used it on Rosie. So going after Mertex just because of that would make no sense.



Mertex has had plenty of time to tell us who she "protected." 

She did not use the Shield, Mertex plays only to her own win condition, not Town's.


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> *vote:Mertex*
> 
> Rosie outed that she was the Cop, but she did not out that she was a Macho Cop.
> 
> Mertex was told to protect her in the neighborhood thread.
> 
> Had Mertex used the Meat Shield, I'm sure she would have volunteered the info who she used it on.
> 
> My vote will not change.



You were  eager for everyone to share what powers/roles they had in the neighborhood.  That you went and blabbed Rosie's role  in the other neighborhood only made her more of a target.  And now you are trying to act as if you were protecting her.  Letting everyone know that someone has a power role does nothing but help Scum.

You may be able to fool everyone else, but you don't fool me.  I'm voting for you Day 2.


----------



## Grandma

Mertex said:


> Look at the people in both of Grandma's neighborhoods, because they are the only ones that were aware of that information.



No one in the Central QT knew that Rosie was the Cop. Neither Aye nor myself told them.

Keep spinning, Mertex.


----------



## Wolfsister77

First-Mertex, why are you so hesitant to tell us who you shielded?

Second-Does the Central neighborhood know Rosie was a cop?


----------



## Grandma

Mertex said:


> You were  eager for everyone to share what powers/roles they had in the neighborhood.  That you went and blabbed Rosie's role  in the other neighborhood only made her more of a target.  And now you are trying to act as if you were protecting her.  Letting everyone know that someone has a power role does nothing but help Scum.
> 
> You may be able to fool everyone else, but you don't fool me.  I'm voting for you Day 2.



This is Day 2, Einstein.
@sameech 
@Avatar4321
@CafeAuLait
@CafeAuLait - Did either AyeCan'tSeeYou or I tell you guys that Rosie was the Cop?

I shared my power in the neighborhood, as did Rosie and Aye. You posted yours in the QT when the rest of us were offline, then left the QT, came here and activated it.

Rosie outed her PR in the QT. The rest of us did not until 6pm on the 27th when I outed my role. At no point in time in either neighborhood, or here in the Game did I ask anyone to reveal their role.

Mertex is Scum and she's grasping at straws.


----------



## Grandma

@*CaféAuLait *
*@*FA_Q2

Please read Post 2257


----------



## House

Avatar4321 said:


> wolf your going to have to expand your search. Aye and grandma told central that we needed to protect Rosie and that's why she was laying low.
> 
> and honestly I think Rosie practically outed herself to the entire group in one of her squabbles with mertex. I didn't draw attention to it at the time because I was hoping people missed it. Let me find it and I'll let you see for yourself.



Any luck finding this, Avvie?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> First-Mertex, why are you so hesitant to tell us who you shielded?
> 
> Second-Does the Central neighborhood know Rosie was a cop?




No. No one knew she was the cop. The only thing which was said was she was a PR and needed to be protected.


Wolfsister77 said:


> First-Mertex, why are you so hesitant to tell us who you shielded?
> 
> Second-Does the Central neighborhood know Rosie was a cop?



No, no one knew. The other suspect thing is, apparently Rosie stated who she was investigating in their QT as well, something which was not stated in Central until AFTER Rosie was NKed.

And thirdly,

It was stated that she was a PR. But both grandma and Aye have stated she could not be protected but one of them insisted we protect her if we could.


Grandma said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> You were  eager for everyone to share what powers/roles they had in the neighborhood.  That you went and blabbed Rosie's role  in the other neighborhood only made her more of a target.  And now you are trying to act as if you were protecting her.  Letting everyone know that someone has a power role does nothing but help Scum.
> 
> You may be able to fool everyone else, but you don't fool me.  I'm voting for you Day 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Day 2, Einstein.
> @sameech
> @Avatar4321
> @CafeAuLait
> @CafeAuLait - Did either AyeCan'tSeeYou or I tell you guys that Rosie was the Cop?
> 
> I shared my power in the neighborhood, as did Rosie and Aye. You posted yours in the QT when the rest of us were offline, then left the QT, came here and activated it.
> 
> Rosie outed her PR in the QT. The rest of us did not until 6pm on the 27th when I outed my role. At no point in time in either neighborhood, or here in the Game did I ask anyone to reveal their role.
> 
> Mertex is Scum and she's grasping at straws.
Click to expand...



No, none of us in Central knew she was the Cop, it was said she was a PR. And IIRC either you or Aye stated she should be protected.  None of us knew who she was investigating until the thread was reopened ( after she NK)  and it was reveled it was discussed in the QT by you, mertex, rosie and possibly aye.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> @*CaféAuLait *
> *@*FA_Q2
> 
> Please read Post 2257




Done and responded.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I will admit right now, I'm confused. There's a lot coming out, I know nothing about. It's all neighborhood stuff I didn't have access to. I need to process.


----------



## CaféAuLait

@Mertex

Why would you claim Rosie was probably investigating you, when you knew her target per your QT and neighbors, this is coming off as highly suspect to me.


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait said:


> ( emphasis added)
> 
> 
> Strange, given both of your other neighbors claim she was investigating someone else. You would know that *if they are being truthful, *right? You claiming this is confusing to me, given you should know who she was investigating. Why would you pretend she was investigating you and not the other person?






Rosie first said she didn't know who she would investigate.  Then she mentioned that she had investigated Shaitra and had not received anything from Wake, but she never mentioned again if she got something from Wake or not.  It made sense since she was voting for her earlier.

Rosie came after me toward the end, and that is why I said she* "probably" *was investigating me.  And, my neighbors would have no way of knowing who Rosie decided to investigate at the last minute, and neither do I.


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie told us in Post 86 of our neighborhood QT that she could not be protected due to the type of role she has.
> 
> If Mertex saw that, she would have known her shield wouldn't have done any good if she had used it on Rosie. So going after Mertex just because of that would make no sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex has had plenty of time to tell us who she "protected."
> 
> She did not use the Shield, Mertex plays only to her own win condition, not Town's.
Click to expand...


And you know this how?  You have no idea who I shielded, you are just trying to cover your own scumminess.


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the people in both of Grandma's neighborhoods, because they are the only ones that were aware of that information.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one in the Central QT knew that Rosie was the Cop. Neither Aye nor myself told them.
> 
> Keep spinning, Mertex.
Click to expand...



Are you saying that Avatar is lying?  He's the one that brought it up.  Here are the posts, Grandma.  You keep lying and digging yourself in deeper. 



Avatar4321 said:


> wolf your going to have to expand your search. *Aye and grandma told central that we needed to protect Rosie and that's why she was laying low.*
> 
> and honestly I think Rosie practically outed herself to the entire group in one of her squabbles with mertex. I didn't draw attention to it at the time because I was hoping people missed it. Let me find it and I'll let you see for yourself.





sameech said:


> *Central is the new neighborhood Cafe created*


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> First-Mertex, why are you so hesitant to tell us who you shielded?
> 
> Second-Does the Central neighborhood know Rosie was a cop?



Because I'm not sure that revealing it is good for Town.  I don't know if the Scum teams even targeted the person, but if one of the teams did, and that person didn't die, my revealing it may just be the information that Scum needs.


----------



## Grandma

Mertex said:


> Rosie first said she didn't know who she would investigate.  Then she mentioned that she had investigated Shaitra and had not received anything from Wake, but she never mentioned again if she got something from Wake or not.  It made sense since she was voting for her earlier.
> 
> Rosie came after me toward the end, and that is why I said she* "probably" *was investigating me.  And, my neighbors would have no way of knowing who Rosie decided to investigate at the last minute, and neither do I.



No, Rosie listed who were "probably" on the Scum teams. She was very clear on having investigated Shaitra.


----------



## Avatar4321

aye or grandma said she had investigative abilities in central. Rosie hinted at having a pr in post 1917


----------



## Grandma

Mertex said:


> And you know this how?  You have no idea who I shielded, you are just trying to cover your own scumminess.



No.

Had you used the shield you would have readily said so. You aren't smart enough to come up with a cover story. You should have popped right up and said "Yeah, I used the shield on (name) but (name) and I are both still alive so obviously (name) wasn't targeted."

Scum.


----------



## Shaitra

If you look at everyone in Rosie's neighborhood and the Central 'hood, I think that's a good place to start for a more focused scum hunt.


----------



## Grandma

Shaitra said:


> If you look at everyone in Rosie's neighborhood and the Central 'hood, I think that's a good place to start for a more focused scum hunt.



Possibly. It depends on how much was taken from Central into the individual neighborhoods.


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> You were  eager for everyone to share what powers/roles they had in the neighborhood.  That you went and blabbed Rosie's role  in the other neighborhood only made her more of a target.  And now you are trying to act as if you were protecting her.  Letting everyone know that someone has a power role does nothing but help Scum.
> 
> You may be able to fool everyone else, but you don't fool me.  I'm voting for you Day 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Day 2, *Einstein.*
> @sameech
> @Avatar4321
> @CafeAuLait
> @CafeAuLait - Did either AyeCan'tSeeYou or I tell you guys that Rosie was the Cop?
> 
> I shared my power in the neighborhood, as did Rosie and Aye. You posted yours in the QT when the rest of us were offline, then left the QT, came here and activated it.
> 
> Rosie outed her PR in the QT. The rest of us did not until 6pm on the 27th when I outed my role. *At no point in time in either neighborhood, or here in the Game did I ask anyone to reveal their role.*
> 
> Mertex is Scum and she's grasping at straws.
Click to expand...


Go ahead and name-call Grandma, that is so pro-town.  You are just angry because I've got my radar on you and the last time I let others distract me and you ended up getting away with being Scum.  This time, not so much.

And, I know this is Day 2, I'm just letting you know that you're going to have my vote this day.  And you are lying again.  You kept pressuring me in the QT to reveal my power/role.

You're the one that is Scum and grasping at straws.  I am not the one making up any lies.  I'm not the one that had to change from one lie "*she never revealed*" to "she only revealed after she initiated it" which *was another lie.*  Rosie even told you that I revealed 1 1/2 hour before I activated, and your response was "it's the same as not revealing"

And now, you are calling Avatar a liar.  Keep on lying Grandma, you're running scared and that makes you "aggro" when you are Scum.  That's what Rosie told you in the QT, didn't she.  Even Rosie finally asked you why you were making such a big deal over something that wasn't even mandatory.


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait said:


> No, none of us in Central knew she was the Cop, it was said she was a PR. *And IIRC either you or Aye* stated she should be protected.  None of us knew who she was investigating until the thread was reopened ( after she NK)  and it was reveled it was discussed in the QT by you, mertex, rosie and possibly aye.



Please post the post where I ever said that Rosie needed to be protected.  Cafe, if it was in your QT, you are confusing me with Grandma or Aye, I am not part of any QT (neighborhood) that you are a member of.  I wasn't the one that was made part of Central, Grandma and Aye were, so you are either confusing the issue on purpose or just not being careful, but you are hurting Town when you do that.

And the only thing I ever said to Rosie in the QT (where we were neighbors) regarding who she was investigating was that it didn't matter to me who she investigated.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, none of us in Central knew she was the Cop, it was said she was a PR. *And IIRC either you or Aye* stated she should be protected.  None of us knew who she was investigating until the thread was reopened ( after she NK)  and it was reveled it was discussed *in the QT by you, mertex, rosie and possibly aye*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please post the post where I ever said that Rosie needed to be protected.  Cafe, if it was in your QT, you are confusing me with Grandma or Aye, I am not part of any QT (neighborhood) that you are a member of.  I wasn't the one that was made part of Central, Grandma and Aye were, so you are either confusing the issue on purpose or just not being careful, but you are hurting Town when you do that.
> 
> And the only thing I ever said to Rosie in the QT (where we were neighbors) regarding who she was investigating was that it didn't matter to me who she investigated.
Click to expand...


( emphases added to my quote above)
The quotes are screwed up and in fact it did not include the ones I wanted. If you read my last sentence I was speaking to grandma not you, that is why you name is listed. the 'you' in my sentence is Grandma. I am having difficulty getting used to the multiquote feature.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> I will admit right now, I'm confused. There's a lot coming out, I know nothing about. It's all neighborhood stuff I didn't have access to. I need to process.




Wolf, you keep telling me that you can't use what I say from the QT, but you sure seem to believe when Grandma accused me of refusing to reveal my ability in the QT.   If it hadn't been for Rosie and Aye revealing the fact that Grandma was lying, you probably would have voted for me to be lynched.

Why is it that Grandma's lie doesn't seem to raise a red flag for anyone.  I'm sure that Rosie wasn't lying when she announced to everyone that I was saying the truth.  Now that we know she was Town it should carry more weight.  But, you rather believe Grandma.  Well, that's how she was able to win Game 4.....everyone overlooks her scumminess.


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait said:


> @Mertex
> 
> Why would you claim Rosie was probably investigating you, when you knew her target per your QT and neighbors, this is coming off as highly suspect to me.



Cafe, why do you keep using words that are not true?  I never *claimed* that she was investigating me.  I said "probably"......don't you know the definition of probably?  The one that is coming highly suspect is you.  You keep saying stuff that is not even halfway true.

And, FYI go back and check the votes.  *I was her Target.*  Are you even reading the posts?  Especially the VC's.  If you are, why are you coming up with such weird comments?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will admit right now, I'm confused. There's a lot coming out, I know nothing about. It's all neighborhood stuff I didn't have access to. I need to process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf, you keep telling me that you can't use what I say from the QT, but you sure seem to believe when Grandma accused me of refusing to reveal my ability in the QT.   If it hadn't been for Rosie and Aye revealing the fact that Grandma was lying, you probably would have voted for me to be lynched.
> 
> Why is it that Grandma's lie doesn't seem to raise a red flag for anyone.  I'm sure that Rosie wasn't lying when she announced to everyone that I was saying the truth.  Now that we know she was Town it should carry more weight.  But, you rather believe Grandma.  Well, that's how she was able to win Game 4.....everyone overlooks her scumminess.
Click to expand...


I don't believe Grandma over you. I just think Rosie was a target of someone who knew she was a cop and I'm trying to figure out who knew this because that is likely why Rosie is dead. Because scum knew she was an investigative power and there is no way scum will let someone like that live. So if I can narrow that down, I can go from there to figure out who is likely scum.


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie first said she didn't know who she would investigate.  Then she mentioned that she had investigated Shaitra and had not received anything from Wake, but she never mentioned again if she got something from Wake or not.  It made sense since she was voting for her earlier.
> 
> Rosie came after me toward the end, and that is why I said she* "probably" *was investigating me.  And, my neighbors would have no way of knowing who Rosie decided to investigate at the last minute, and neither do I.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, Rosie listed who were "probably" on the Scum teams. She was very clear on having investigated Shaitra.
Click to expand...




And that is exactly what I said.  Grandma, keep on lying, you're just digging yourself in deeper and deeper.  But, you don't know for a fact that she might have changed her mind at the last minute, and investigated me, after all, she voted for me.



Mertex said:


> Rosie first said she didn't know who she would investigate.  *Then she mentioned that she had investigated Shaitra* and had not received anything from Wake, but she never mentioned again if she got something from Wake or not.  It made sense since she was voting for her earlier.
> 
> Rosie came after me toward the end, and that is why I said she* "probably" *was investigating me.  And, my neighbors would have no way of knowing who Rosie decided to investigate at the last minute, and neither do I.


----------



## Grandma

Why are you trying to make Rosie look bad, Mertex?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Mertex
> 
> Why would you claim Rosie was probably investigating you, when you knew her target per your QT and neighbors, this is coming off as highly suspect to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cafe, why do you keep using words that are not true?  I never *claimed* that she was investigating me.  I said "probably"......don't you know the definition of probably?  The one that is coming highly suspect is you.  You keep saying stuff that is not even halfway true.
> 
> And, FYI go back and check the votes.  *I was her Target.*  Are you even reading the posts?  Especially the VC's.  If you are, why are you coming up with such weird comments?
Click to expand...



Given BOTH of your neighbors stated you were not her target for investigation after her kill was reveled. I tend to believe them. They stated it  before it became a point of contention in the thread here. Unless you are stating both Grandma and Aye are lying?


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait said:


> ( emphases added to my quote above)
> The quotes are screwed up and in fact it did not include the ones I wanted. If you read my last sentence I was speaking to grandma not you, that is why you name is listed. the 'you' in my sentence is Grandma. I am having difficulty getting used to the multiquote feature.




Okay, that makes sense.  Because I thought you were saying that I said something that I now I didn't.  Sorry.


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> Why are you trying to make Rosie look bad, Mertex?



Don't deflect.  You're Scum, you've told too many lies and you are now just trying to cover your lies.


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait said:


> Given BOTH of your neighbors stated you were not her target for investigation after her kill was reveled. I tend to believe them. They stated it  before it became a point of contention in the thread here. Unless you are stating both Grandma and Aye are lying?




How could I say that Grandma and Aye are lying when I've said the same thing?  Are you purposely being difficult?

I was being facetious when I said "Probably" - because Rosie never came back and told us the results of her investigation.  We really don't know for a fact  who she investigated.  If you want to make a federal case out of it go for it.  I could do what you are doing, saying that you accused me of saying something I didn't and then claimed that the software messed you up, but I won't because it's petty and it isn't proving anything.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

@Shaitra 

Do you have any opinion on who could be town or scum at this time?


----------



## sameech

Mertex said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you trying to make Rosie look bad, Mertex?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't deflect.  You're Scum, you've told too many lies and you are now just trying to cover your lies.
Click to expand...


definitely avatar and probably wolf too.  Not sure about the second one but Avatar in addition to all the other be on both sides of everything but strong about nothing play was pondering about the odds of there being two scum in the same neighborhood.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Given BOTH of your neighbors stated you were not her target for investigation after her kill was reveled. I tend to believe them. They stated it  before it became a point of contention in the thread here. Unless you are stating both Grandma and Aye are lying?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How could I say that Grandma and Aye are lying when I've said the same thing?  Are you purposely being difficult?
> 
> I was being facetious when I said "Probably" - because Rosie never came back and told us the results of her investigation.  We really don't know for a fact  who she investigated.  If you want to make a federal case out of it go for it.  I could do what you are doing, saying that you accused me of saying something I didn't and then claimed that the software messed you up, but I won't because it's petty and it isn't proving anything.
Click to expand...


1. It is obvious I was not speaking to _you_ if you read what is written, I was speaking to someone else.
2. I asked you a rather simple question, you have turned into a federal case Remember this is 2 dimensial, we can't read "facetious" into our posts or it is very hard to read such. You post did not come off as facetious to me, thus my initial question as to why you would claim anyone other than Shaitra was being investigated. it had come up in central, thus the reason it raised my hackles.


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you know this how?  You have no idea who I shielded, you are just trying to cover your own scumminess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> Had you used the shield *you would have readily said so*. You aren't smart enough to come up with a cover story. You should have popped right up and said "Yeah, I used the shield on (name) but (name) and I are both still alive so obviously (name) wasn't targeted."
> 
> Scum.
Click to expand...


I'm not the blabbermouth here.  I'm not the one that lies, either.  And yes, we know that *you are the smart one, the one that comes up with cover stories* that everyone seems to believe, until the end, when it is revealed that you are *Scum.*


----------



## Mertex

Enough of your lies.
*

Vote:Grandma*


----------



## House

Mertex said:


> Enough of your lies.



Everybody lies.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Avatar4321 said:


> aye or grandma said she had investigative abilities in central. Rosie hinted at having a pr in post 1917




I just went back through central and searched the word "investigate" and I don't see where either said Roses could investigate someone. I went back because I don't see how post 1917 outs Rosie may have a PR, let alone she may be a cop.


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait said:


> 1. It is obvious I was not speaking to _you_ if you read what is written, I was speaking to someone else.
> 2. I asked you a rather simple question, you have turned into a federal case Remember this is 2 dimensial, we can't read "facetious" into our posts or it is very hard to read such. You post did not come off as facetious to me, thus my initial question as to why you would claim anyone other than Shaitra was being investigated. it had come up in central, thus the reason it raised my hackles.



Again you keep using the word "claim".  I never claimed anything.  I said "probably".  Now you are the one that appears suspect by making accusations such as those. 

*Do what you want to do with my response*.  I'm done with your silly inquiry.


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> aye or grandma said she had investigative abilities in central. Rosie hinted at having a pr in post 1917
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just went back through central and searched the word "investigate" and I don't see where either said Roses could investigate someone. I went back because I don't see how post 1917 outs Rosie may have a PR, let alone she may be a cop.
Click to expand...


For all the chatter about how so many people knew she was a cop, I'm not seeing any proof.

Avatar talked about picking up on Rosie being a cop, but won't provide a link to the post that tipped him off.


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> aye or grandma said she had investigative abilities in central. Rosie hinted at having a pr in post 1917
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just went back through central and searched the word "investigate" and I don't see where either said Roses could investigate someone. I went back because I don't see how post 1917 outs Rosie may have a PR, let alone she may be a cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For all the chatter about how so many people knew she was a cop, I'm not seeing any proof.
> 
> Avatar talked about picking up on Rosie being a cop, but won't provide a link to the post that tipped him off.
Click to expand...



That is why I went back to read Central, I admit to being drugged and may  have missed it but I saw no where where Grandma or Aye said she had an 'investigative' role. Unless they used a different word? I went back because I cant see how  post 1917 out Rosie is a PR as Avatar claims.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. It is obvious I was not speaking to _you_ if you read what is written, I was speaking to someone else.
> 2. I asked you a rather simple question, you have turned into a federal case Remember this is 2 dimensial, we can't read "facetious" into our posts or it is very hard to read such. You post did not come off as facetious to me, thus my initial question as to why you would claim anyone other than Shaitra was being investigated. it had come up in central, thus the reason it raised my hackles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again you keep using the word "claim".  I never claimed anything.  I said "probably".  Now you are the one that appears suspect by making accusations such as those.
> 
> *Do what you want to do with my response*.  I'm done with your silly inquiry.
Click to expand...



Your supposed or claimed "facetiousness" did not read through, so It is coming off as a claim, "Rosie probably investigated me"  especially given both your neighbors stated who she realty had investigated.


----------



## House

I remember post 1917.

That was not about Rosie.  There was speculation that Mertex is a PR and that's why the stolen ability was useless to her.

1917 read to me like, "If you are a PR, claim it so Town can protect you, otherwise you're likely to either be NK'ed (by scum to get rid of a PR) or lynched (by Town that believed her to be scum for all the talk about her stolen ability being useless when it is a pro-Town ability)."

Nothing in that discussion had anything to do with Rosie's PR.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

@Wake

Can we get a vote count?


----------



## House

@Avatar4321 What tipped you off to Rosie's power role?


----------



## sameech

CaféAuLait said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> aye or grandma said she had investigative abilities in central. Rosie hinted at having a pr in post 1917
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just went back through central and searched the word "investigate" and I don't see where either said Roses could investigate someone. I went back because I don't see how post 1917 outs Rosie may have a PR, let alone she may be a cop.
Click to expand...


That Rosie was a claiming/rumored to be a PR was the worst kept secret in this game.  I would suggest you go back through and look at people who were making.  Having two neighborhood QT's and the game thread too  has gotten me confused about what was said where, but I recall specifically asking someone why they were talking about Rosie having to make it through Night 2 or something along those lines.  I am telling you you are barking up the wrong tree with her.  The downside of you trying to pull people from every neighborhood is that Central has become a tool for scum.


----------



## House

sameech said:


> That Rosie was a claiming/rumored to be a PR was the worst kept secret in this game.



So where did it get out?   What's the origin...


----------



## CaféAuLait

sameech said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> aye or grandma said she had investigative abilities in central. Rosie hinted at having a pr in post 1917
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just went back through central and searched the word "investigate" and I don't see where either said Roses could investigate someone. I went back because I don't see how post 1917 outs Rosie may have a PR, let alone she may be a cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That Rosie was a claiming/rumored to be a PR was the worst kept secret in this game.  I would suggest you go back through and look at people who were making.  Having two neighborhood QT's and the game thread too  has gotten me confused about what was said where, but I recall specifically asking someone why they were talking about Rosie having to make it through Night 2 or something along those lines.  I am telling you you are barking up the wrong tree with her.  The downside of you trying to pull people from every neighborhood is that Central has become a tool for scum.
Click to expand...



I agree it most certainty can be used by scum and I believe it has been. 

I am not sure what you mean about 'me barking up the wrong tree with her' though. I was addressing Avatar's statement no one else. 

 The biggest person who kept coming up as having a PR on this thread was Mertex. I know many were questioning if Rosie was scum here too due to meta change though, I don't recall PR being mentioned for Rosie though. I will state again I may have missed it in Central where it was claimed she was an investigator.  IIRC it was mentioned she may need to be protected though but no reason was given other than she had a PR IIRC.


----------



## Shaitra

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> @Shaitra
> 
> Do you have any opinion on who could be town or scum at this time?



I have TN, Wolfsister, Cafe, and you as town right now.  I'm not sure what to make of this exchange between Avatar and Sam.  As far as scum reads, mine are in a state of flux right now.  Still trying to digest what's happened so far in day 2 and cross reference that with day 1 material.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Rosie being a PR had to have been mentioned in one or both neighborhoods because I had no idea and if it was said here, I would of know. I am just trying to figure out who knew because that will help me narrow down who is likely to be scum among that group. That is where I believe a lynch should occure D2.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I hate that you can't edit. Excuse all my typos.


----------



## House

Shaitra said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Shaitra
> 
> Do you have any opinion on who could be town or scum at this time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have TN, Wolfsister, Cafe, and you as town right now.
Click to expand...


I want to believe TN is town (especially as he's a neighbor!), but him ignoring my questions about how he knew Rosie was a cop is unsettling.


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Shaitra
> 
> Do you have any opinion on who could be town or scum at this time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have TN, Wolfsister, Cafe, and you as town right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want to believe TN is town (especially as he's a neighbor!), but him ignoring my questions about how he knew Rosie was a cop is unsettling.
Click to expand...


TN?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

House said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Shaitra
> 
> Do you have any opinion on who could be town or scum at this time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have TN, Wolfsister, Cafe, and you as town right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want to believe TN is town (especially as he's a neighbor!), but him ignoring my questions about how he knew Rosie was a cop is unsettling.
Click to expand...


Where did TN say he knew Rosie was a cop? Was it in your neighborhood?


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Shaitra
> 
> Do you have any opinion on who could be town or scum at this time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have TN, Wolfsister, Cafe, and you as town right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want to believe TN is town (especially as he's a neighbor!), but him ignoring my questions about how he knew Rosie was a cop is unsettling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> TN?
Click to expand...


My fault.  I got him and Avvie mixed up somehow.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Shaitra
> 
> Do you have any opinion on who could be town or scum at this time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have TN, Wolfsister, Cafe, and you as town right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want to believe TN is town (especially as he's a neighbor!), but him ignoring my questions about how he knew Rosie was a cop is unsettling.
Click to expand...


TN is not in our neighborhood. It's you, myself, Avi, and Sameech.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Shaitra
> 
> Do you have any opinion on who could be town or scum at this time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have TN, Wolfsister, Cafe, and you as town right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want to believe TN is town (especially as he's a neighbor!), but him ignoring my questions about how he knew Rosie was a cop is unsettling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> TN?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My fault.  I got him and Avvie mixed up somehow.
Click to expand...


Where is this convo with Avi? I missed it.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Shaitra
> 
> Do you have any opinion on who could be town or scum at this time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have TN, Wolfsister, Cafe, and you as town right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want to believe TN is town (especially as he's a neighbor!), but him ignoring my questions about how he knew Rosie was a cop is unsettling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> TN?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My fault.  I got him and Avvie mixed up somehow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is this convo with Avi? I missed it.
Click to expand...

QT511
Post 2898


----------



## sameech

CaféAuLait said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> aye or grandma said she had investigative abilities in central. Rosie hinted at having a pr in post 1917
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just went back through central and searched the word "investigate" and I don't see where either said Roses could investigate someone. I went back because I don't see how post 1917 outs Rosie may have a PR, let alone she may be a cop.
Click to expand...


Since Mertex had all bit claimed to be a protector PR it would be a logical conclusion that another pR would more probably be an investigator.  You claimed that Wake sent out a second role PM to scum but that is not what Wake had stated.  He has said they were provided safe claims.  Should we assume that your statement of a detail that only scum could know as fact was an admission of your guilt?   Looking for gotcha moments can be a two way street.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Shaitra
> 
> Do you have any opinion on who could be town or scum at this time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have TN, Wolfsister, Cafe, and you as town right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want to believe TN is town (especially as he's a neighbor!), but him ignoring my questions about how he knew Rosie was a cop is unsettling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> TN?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My fault.  I got him and Avvie mixed up somehow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is this convo with Avi? I missed it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> QT511
> Post 2898
Click to expand...


He answered you in post 513.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Sam

I find it intriguing you managed to take all suspicions off yourself for your quick hammer of Moon, and somehow put suspicion on Avatar because he put Moon at L-1.

I also find it of value


sameech said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> aye or grandma said she had investigative abilities in central. Rosie hinted at having a pr in post 1917
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just went back through central and searched the word "investigate" and I don't see where either said Roses could investigate someone. I went back because I don't see how post 1917 outs Rosie may have a PR, let alone she may be a cop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since Mertex had all bit claimed to be a protector PR it would be a logical conclusion that another pR would more probably be an investigator.  You claimed that Wake sent out a second role PM to scum but that is not what Wake had stated.  He has said they were provided safe claims.  Should we assume that your statement of a detail that only scum could know as fact was an admission of your guilt?   Looking for gotcha moments can be a two way street.
Click to expand...



I'm not looking for gotcha moments, I am asking where such was stated, period. Where was it stated Rosie had an investigative role as claimed. That is a very specific role given the ton of possible roles Wake linked to. To me a "safe claim" is exactly that, a "second role pm" with a scum role PM. Not sure what your beef is with my wording.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Damn these quotes, I'm not sure how I keep cutting them off and not finishing my post I already had.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Shaitra
> 
> Do you have any opinion on who could be town or scum at this time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have TN, Wolfsister, Cafe, and you as town right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want to believe TN is town (especially as he's a neighbor!), but him ignoring my questions about how he knew Rosie was a cop is unsettling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> TN?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My fault.  I got him and Avvie mixed up somehow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is this convo with Avi? I missed it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> QT511
> Post 2898
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He answered you in post 513.
Click to expand...


And that was all fine and good until Post 2894.

Having to repeat the same question because the first claim is debunked doesn't sit well with me.


----------



## House

"Contradicted" was the word I was reaching for.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Shaitra
> 
> Do you have any opinion on who could be town or scum at this time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have TN, Wolfsister, Cafe, and you as town right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want to believe TN is town (especially as he's a neighbor!), but him ignoring my questions about how he knew Rosie was a cop is unsettling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> TN?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My fault.  I got him and Avvie mixed up somehow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is this convo with Avi? I missed it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> QT511
> Post 2898
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He answered you in post 513.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that was all fine and good until Post 2894.
> 
> Having to repeat the same question because the first claim is debunked doesn't sit well with me.
Click to expand...


Well that is interesting and I finally see where you are coming from. We'll ask him again. Why would Avi say Aye and Grandma brought Rosie's PR to Central and then Cafe saying it didn't happen?

I really wish I could see neighborhood QT's!!


----------



## Wolfsister77

Sorry again!! I should of cut those quotes a lot. This forum software drives me crazy trying to play this game.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Lets see if I can finish.

I also find it of value or perhaps I should said interesting when Mani signed up to play in the signups for this game he said he would not have time to play if he rolled scum but could if he was town and he ends up replacing out, you took his spot. I have mentioned this in my own neighborhood.



> I'm on the fence this time. I'd like to play, I'm just not sure it's the "right" thing to do for the game. I'm really busy at work right now and can't be sure I'll be able to devote the time and energy a sincere effort requires. If I pull a town role, no biggie, I'll just get lynched on day one like last time. But if I pull a scum role, it might not be fair to my partners in crime.



Signups for Official USMB Mafia Game 5 Page 4 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

The above may mean nothing and it was just a coincidence, but I am sharing here too. 

I have no clue if Avatar is scum as you are alleging here and in in Central, calling Avatar scum, but I will repeat what I have said there to both of you, your meta is off.

What seems to be strange is, I was sitting there trying to get to the bottom of things you brought to our attention in voting for Avatar and now you seem to be steering me in another direction... telling me I'm barking up the wrong tree. I don't get it. Maybe I need to take a break, and reread to see what I am missing here.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Shaitra
> 
> Do you have any opinion on who could be town or scum at this time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have TN, Wolfsister, Cafe, and you as town right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want to believe TN is town (especially as he's a neighbor!), but him ignoring my questions about how he knew Rosie was a cop is unsettling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> TN?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My fault.  I got him and Avvie mixed up somehow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is this convo with Avi? I missed it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> QT511
> Post 2898
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He answered you in post 513.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that was all fine and good until Post 2894.
> 
> Having to repeat the same question because the first claim is debunked doesn't sit well with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well that is interesting and I finally see where you are coming from. We'll ask him again. Why would Avi say Aye and Grandma brought Rosie's PR to Central and then Cafe saying it didn't happen?
> 
> I really wish I could see neighborhood QT's!!
Click to expand...


I only searched for the word 'investigate, investigator' and I did not find Aye or Grandma stating such. If they used a different word to tip us off I may have quite likely missed it. Additionally, I was out for a week and still have not caught up on reading, so it may be there. I am sure others in the neighborhood can check behind me.


----------



## House

> If I pull a town role, no biggie, I'll just get lynched on day one like last time. But if I pull a scum role, it might not be fair to my partners in crime.



I read that as, "it won't hurt town much to lose an afk player, whereas scum losing 1 person that isn't contributing would be a big hit."


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Shaitra
> 
> Do you have any opinion on who could be town or scum at this time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have TN, Wolfsister, Cafe, and you as town right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I want to believe TN is town (especially as he's a neighbor!), but him ignoring my questions about how he knew Rosie was a cop is unsettling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> TN?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My fault.  I got him and Avvie mixed up somehow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where is this convo with Avi? I missed it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> QT511
> Post 2898
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He answered you in post 513.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that was all fine and good until Post 2894.
> 
> Having to repeat the same question because the first claim is debunked doesn't sit well with me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well that is interesting and I finally see where you are coming from. We'll ask him again. Why would Avi say Aye and Grandma brought Rosie's PR to Central and then Cafe saying it didn't happen?
> 
> I really wish I could see neighborhood QT's!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I only searched for the word 'investigate, investigator' and I did not find Aye or Grandma stating such. If they used a different word to tip us off I may have quite likely missed it. Additionally, I was out for a week and still have not caught up on reading, so it may be there. I am sure others in the neighborhood can check behind me.
Click to expand...


I'd just like a definitive answer.  If you and Avatar could hash that out either here or in QT and let us know what's up, it'd be appreciated.


----------



## ScarletRage

God damn it. No one took the bait. Time to claim.

I am a one shot iceproof townie.  Ice scum try to kill me once and I am immune. Seeing a failed ice kill meant they likely tried to kill me since I was pushing Mertex the strongest. I bet yhere's at least another "one shot" proof townie to fire as well.

I was crumbing it while attempting to bait the ice scum to vote me. They did not.


----------



## ScarletRage

*Unvote myself*

Need a vote count but vote is functionally on Mertex.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Cafe-mani replaced out and mentioned in the neighborhood that he hated the new forum


House said:


> If I pull a town role, no biggie, I'll just get lynched on day one like last time. But if I pull a scum role, it might not be fair to my partners in crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read that as, "it won't hurt town much to lose an afk player, whereas scum losing 1 person that isn't contributing would be a big hit."
Click to expand...


mani replaced out because he hates the new forum software and said it right away at the beginning of the QT. I PM'd Wake right away and then Sameech replaced in.


----------



## Wake

*I will post a Vote Count first thing tomorrow morning. *


----------



## Grandma

Wolfsister77 said:


> Cafe-mani replaced out and mentioned in the neighborhood that he hated the new forum
> mani replaced out because he hates the new forum software and said it right away at the beginning of the QT. I PM'd Wake right away and then Sameech replaced in.



Indeed, Mani has gone Elsewhere to sulk.

And there might be a Mafia Game started there if anyone's interested.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wow...really nothing guys...no response at all....


----------



## CaféAuLait

ScarletRage said:


> God damn it. No one took the bait. Time to claim.
> 
> I am a one shot iceproof townie.  Ice scum try to kill me once and I am immune. Seeing a failed ice kill meant they likely tried to kill me since I was pushing Mertex the strongest. I bet yhere's at least another "one shot" proof townie to fire as well.
> 
> *I was crumbing it while attempting to bait the ice scum to vote me. They did not*.



( emphasis added)

How do you know they did not try to kill you, do you get a PM stating Ice tried to kill you or something from Wake? I'm asking because I am trying to learn how this game works, there are so flippin many ins and outs. And because it would seem to me if a mafia team tried to kill someone with such a PR or ability, they would be here trying to push a wagon on you given they might think you were scum since they were unable to kill you. And what if you were protected by someone? Wouldn't that had affected the outcome of their tried kill attempt? Too many things to think about here.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> Cafe-mani replaced out and mentioned in the neighborhood that he hated the new forum
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I pull a town role, no biggie, I'll just get lynched on day one like last time. But if I pull a scum role, it might not be fair to my partners in crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read that as, "it won't hurt town much to lose an afk player, whereas scum losing 1 person that isn't contributing would be a big hit."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> mani replaced out because he hates the new forum software and said it right away at the beginning of the QT. I PM'd Wake right away and then Sameech replaced in.
Click to expand...



Thanks I did not see that on the sign up thread, I must have missed it.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cafe-mani replaced out and mentioned in the neighborhood that he hated the new forum
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I pull a town role, no biggie, I'll just get lynched on day one like last time. But if I pull a scum role, it might not be fair to my partners in crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I read that as, "it won't hurt town much to lose an afk player, whereas scum losing 1 person that isn't contributing would be a big hit."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> mani replaced out because he hates the new forum software and said it right away at the beginning of the QT. I PM'd Wake right away and then Sameech replaced in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks I did not see that on the sign up thread, I must have missed it.
Click to expand...


It was in our neighborhood so understandable.


----------



## ScarletRage

Cafe, ice scum would think I was scum due to no nk. Think Grandma was not killed bc obvious immunity. They didn't kill the same target. Jailor is a one shot. As to how I was notified, best to keep that under wraps. Mertex never used her shield bc scum.

I am surprised no one bit though. *shrug*


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> Wow...really nothing guys...no response at all....



I can never figure you out. I was thinking you were scum before you pulled this. I am not understanding a claim like that. You have no way of knowing if ice targeted you or not and one shot ice proof townie is strange. If true, stop trying to get the fire one shot outed because that is likely still good.

Or you are BSing us. I have no clue. I can't read you worth shit.


----------



## ScarletRage

The fireproof townie should not claim. It was not an attempt to out them but merely to inform the rest of the town to it's probable existance.

I do have my ways. That is unless you claim to know who they killed.


----------



## ScarletRage

That being said fire scum are likely in Rosie's hood.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> The fireproof townie should not claim. It was not an attempt to out them but merely to inform the rest of the town to it's probable existance.
> 
> I do have my ways. That is unless you claim to know who they killed.



I see no point in saying anything about it at all in either case. I have who they shot at.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Damn, typos and no editing. I have no idea who they shot at. 

And yes, I agree, fire is probably in Rosie's hood but who?


----------



## MathBlade

*Vote: Scarlet Rage*

She tried to get me to fake a dayvig in the thread. She's also been suggesting a ton of weird shit in the neighbor thread. Not posting in the way of who she thinks scum is but wants my ideas. FA is a contributor so they get a town read right now. 

@ANYONE: WHO IS SAM?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!

*is frustrated at trying to guess the many many nicknames in this thread*


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolf, the goal is to bait ice scum to vote me.

Oh really? How do you have who they shot at?


----------



## Wolfsister77

MathBlade said:


> *Vote: Scarlet Rage*
> 
> She tried to get me to fake a dayvig in the thread. She's also been suggesting a ton of weird shit in the neighbor thread. Not posting in the way of who she thinks scum is but wants my ideas. FA is a contributor so they get a town read right now.
> 
> @ANYONE: WHO IS SAM?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> *is frustrated at trying to guess the many many nicknames in this thread*



Sameech. He calls himself Sam in the neighbor QT's.


----------



## ScarletRage

Faking dayvigs are good for information.

And looks like I spoke too soon. We have an icescum winner.


----------



## ScarletRage

*Vote: Mathblade*


----------



## MathBlade

Thank you!  Now I can reread the thread in the AM and hopefully understand this whole Sam thing XD 

Still think Scarlet Rage is scum though.


----------



## MathBlade

That looks like a lot of OMGUS right there.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> Wolf, the goal is to bait ice scum to vote me.
> 
> Oh really? How do you have who they shot at?



Terrible typos and can't edit. I have no idea who they shot at is what I meant to say.


----------



## ScarletRage

Mertex or Mathblade get rope today.


----------



## ScarletRage

MathBlade said:


> That looks like a lot of OMGUS right there.



It is not OMGUS when you state people voting for you are likely scum. *Whistle*


----------



## MathBlade

How about we lynch scum instead?? I have a feeling Mertex is being tunnelled by scum based on through page 49 of the thread so far. Today the same people seem to be trying to lynch Mertex. I don't think this is a coincidence.

And yes, it is textbook OMGUS Scarlet Rage. I may use Titus as well if I do sorry same person. I voted you then you voted me with the reason I'm ice scum. That's OMGUS.


----------



## ScarletRage

If you need a paragraph to fit it into a label, it probably isn't that buzzword.

Flail more.


----------



## ScarletRage

You are not getting me lynched because a) my claim is verifiable and b) i am and will be an uncced pr.

Go vote scum sis.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Which one of you is the oldest? There should be some interesting reading going on with two sisters in the same neighborhood. lol

And BTW welcome Mathblade, I was gone when you replaced in.


----------



## MathBlade

Oh My God You Suck - MafiaWiki

I'm wordy. Deal with it. 

1) Claim is not verifiable...You can easily be scum and that's why you didn't die. Which IMO You are.
2) This is a closed set up...No one has to CC you as there's no proof your role even exists. *facepalm* I don't think it does.


----------



## ScarletRage

My claim can be verified by the fireproof townie. I don't want that to happen but if needed.

At least you are ceding no cc. But my role exists. It would be retarded levels of scum to claim that.

Mathblade is older but I have played mafia longer.


----------



## MathBlade

CaféAuLait said:


> Which one of you is the oldest? There should be some interesting reading going on with two sisters in the same neighborhood. lol
> 
> And BTW welcome Mathblade, I was gone when you replaced in.



I'm the oldest by one whole minute. I have not played anywhere near as much mafia as my sister. For her it's a passion.

And about the neighbor thread...It is like a cult where everyone uses acronyms and asks my opinion and are ..."oh yeah we have to translate..."

The parts that are intelligible seem to be really stupid ideas like dayvig for example. I don't lie in mafia. 1) It's stupid to me. 2) It's almost always obvious when I do lie, reinforcing my belief in rule 1.


----------



## MathBlade

Thanks Cafe Aulait! And hi back! *waves*


----------



## ScarletRage

I agree. Most of the time lying is bad.

However faking a dayvig would have stopped setup speculation that was rampant day 1 by people thinking incorrectly that someone was dead. I couldn't do it bc I used my ability.


----------



## MathBlade

In every game I am in the mod posts deaths...If someone thought someone was dead but the mod didn't post it wouldn't it be their own fault? That makes no sense at all to me.

Anywho I am going to sleep. Why I'm voting Scarlet Rage is hopefully pretty clear. Good night all!


----------



## ScarletRage

Yes. The fake dayvig only works until the next Vote count. By that point, it accomplished the objective.


----------



## ScarletRage

You finally drew scum sis. So sad.


----------



## ScarletRage

A dayvig is a killing role that acts during the day. They are faked much more often than used. A player types in bold *Dayvig John Doe*. If it is real, John Doe dies at the next vote count. If fake, nothing but additional read generation occurs.


----------



## Grandma

That's a damn cool ability/role. 



ScarletRage said:


> A dayvig is a killing role that acts during the day. They are faked much more often than used. A player types in bold *Dayvig John Doe*. If it is real, John Doe dies at the next vote count. If fake, nothing but additional read generation occurs.


----------



## House

Grandma said:


> That's a damn cool ability/role.



Also quite scummy.


----------



## House

(the role)


----------



## ScarletRage

Agreed. Unfortunately, it is totally fake here most likely.

Grandma where is your vote? About how many votes on Mertex?


----------



## ScarletRage

House said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a damn cool ability/role.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also quite scummy.
Click to expand...

It really depends on context when used or faked.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

House said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a damn cool ability/role.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also quite scummy.
Click to expand...


Well, the cop's dead.

What other options do we have? lol


----------



## Wolfsister77

Sameech wants Avatar taken out with a vig shot. He's not my first choice however.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> Agreed. Unfortunately, it is totally fake here most likely.
> 
> Grandma where is your vote? About how many votes on Mertex?



Why the hard-on for Mertex?


----------



## ScarletRage

The dayvig doesn't exist. Lol. Fake. So it is not an option.

We can of course lynch Mathblade or Mertex.


----------



## ScarletRage

House said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Unfortunately, it is totally fake here most likely.
> 
> Grandma where is your vote? About how many votes on Mertex?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the hard-on for Mertex?
Click to expand...

Because Mertex is scum. Her bad theft, refusal to claim who she used it on, her tonal difference here than her town games, the fact I was shot while pushing her...


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a damn cool ability/role.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also quite scummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It really depends on context when used or faked.
Click to expand...

Using it is scummy, period.

It denies town info and prevents a possible townie from being able to defend themselves.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Unfortunately, it is totally fake here most likely.
> 
> Grandma where is your vote? About how many votes on Mertex?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the hard-on for Mertex?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Mertex is scum. Her bad theft, refusal to claim who she used it on, her tonal difference here than her town games, the fact I was shot while pushing her...
Click to expand...

How is it a fact you were shot?  Where is the proof of such a "factual" assertion?

Facts are provable.  Kindly do so.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I would like to concentrate on a fire mafia that knew about Rosie. I just can't believe the outed her investigative role and I really need to hear if it stayed in her neighborhood or went to Central and Avi said it did go to Central and Cafe said no. If no, then it's Mertex, Aye, or Grandma.


----------



## ScarletRage

Not always House. We can debate the pros and cons of dayvigging later. There is no dayvig here.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77 said:


> I would like to concentrate on a fire mafia that knew about Rosie. I just can't believe the outed her investigative role and I really need to hear if it stayed in her neighborhood or went to Central and Avi said it did go to Central and Cafe said no. If no, then it's Mertex, Aye, or Grandma.



I would agree with this. It has a slight chance of being off. The Rosie as a PR never made it west.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a damn cool ability/role.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also quite scummy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It really depends on context when used or faked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Using it is scummy, period.
> 
> It denies town info and prevents a possible townie from being able to defend themselves.
Click to expand...


A vigilante can be a town role and is dangerous because it could hit town or scum.


----------



## ScarletRage

House said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Unfortunately, it is totally fake here most likely.
> 
> Grandma where is your vote? About how many votes on Mertex?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the hard-on for Mertex?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Mertex is scum. Her bad theft, refusal to claim who she used it on, her tonal difference here than her town games, the fact I was shot while pushing her...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is it a fact you were shot?  Where is the proof of such a "factual" assertion?
> 
> Facts are provable.  Kindly do so.
Click to expand...

Proof eithheld as antitown to prove.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Unfortunately, it is totally fake here most likely.
> 
> Grandma where is your vote? About how many votes on Mertex?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the hard-on for Mertex?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Mertex is scum. Her bad theft, refusal to claim who she used it on, her tonal difference here than her town games, the fact I was shot while pushing her...
Click to expand...


Bad theft = poor judgment, not necessarily scummy.

Refusal to claim who she used it on = Maybe she didn't!  If she has a protector PR, she's more valuable to us alive than tritely blowing a one shot ability that will likely kill her.  You should know that, Ms. Experienced Gamer.

You got nothin'.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Unfortunately, it is totally fake here most likely.
> 
> Grandma where is your vote? About how many votes on Mertex?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the hard-on for Mertex?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Mertex is scum. Her bad theft, refusal to claim who she used it on, her tonal difference here than her town games, the fact I was shot while pushing her...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is it a fact you were shot?  Where is the proof of such a "factual" assertion?
> 
> Facts are provable.  Kindly do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proof eithheld as antitown to prove.
Click to expand...


So you're lying.

*Vote: ScarletRage*


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to concentrate on a fire mafia that knew about Rosie. I just can't believe the outed her investigative role and I really need to hear if it stayed in her neighborhood or went to Central and Avi said it did go to Central and Cafe said no. If no, then it's Mertex, Aye, or Grandma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would agree with this. It has a slight chance of being off. The Rosie as a PR never made it west.
Click to expand...


I knew nothing about it until D2 started and Wake posted she was killed and everyone starting speculation on who knew so it never made it north either.


----------



## ScarletRage

I have plenty for a top scumread. Her play is inconsistent with a PR looking to lie low. She notoriusly steals an ability. Plus if she was, she would steal immunity not shield.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> I would like to concentrate on a fire mafia that knew about Rosie. I just can't believe the outed her investigative role and I really need to hear if it stayed in her neighborhood or went to Central and Avi said it did go to Central and Cafe said no. If no, then it's Mertex, Aye, or Grandma.




I am reading again to ensure I did not miss it. As I said I don't recall it and searched 'investigator', investigate, AFAIR it was only she needed protection as a PR. I will finish reading and verify one way or the other.


----------



## ScarletRage

House said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Unfortunately, it is totally fake here most likely.
> 
> Grandma where is your vote? About how many votes on Mertex?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the hard-on for Mertex?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Mertex is scum. Her bad theft, refusal to claim who she used it on, her tonal difference here than her town games, the fact I was shot while pushing her...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is it a fact you were shot?  Where is the proof of such a "factual" assertion?
> 
> Facts are provable.  Kindly do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proof eithheld as antitown to prove.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're lying.
> 
> *Vote: ScarletRage*
Click to expand...

Nope. Cannot quote mod pms. Nice desperation.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> I have plenty for a top scumread. Her play is inconsistent with a PR looking to lie low. She notoriusly steals an ability. Plus if she was, she would steal immunity not shield.



Late to the game. We already discussed why she wouldn't have stolen Grandma's.  Go back and read moar, scum.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Well, I will wait to see what Cafe and Avatar have to say. For mathblade Avi=Avatar.

But my vote is going to one of the likely fire mafia of Grandma, Aye, or Mertex. I just don't know which one yet.


----------



## ScarletRage

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to concentrate on a fire mafia that knew about Rosie. I just can't believe the outed her investigative role and I really need to hear if it stayed in her neighborhood or went to Central and Avi said it did go to Central and Cafe said no. If no, then it's Mertex, Aye, or Grandma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am reading again to ensure I did not miss it. As I said I don't recall it and searched 'investigator', investigate, AFAIR it was only she needed protection as a PR. I will finish reading and verify one way or the other.
Click to expand...

This makes no sense. Rosie flipped Macho Cop. How could she beg for protection that likely is incompatible? The closest is Mertex who let Rosie die.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to concentrate on a fire mafia that knew about Rosie. I just can't believe the outed her investigative role and I really need to hear if it stayed in her neighborhood or went to Central and Avi said it did go to Central and Cafe said no. If no, then it's Mertex, Aye, or Grandma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am reading again to ensure I did not miss it. As I said I don't recall it and searched 'investigator', investigate, AFAIR it was only she needed protection as a PR. I will finish reading and verify one way or the other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This makes no sense. Rosie flipped Macho Cop. How could she beg for protection that likely is incompatible? The closest is Mertex who let Rosie die.
Click to expand...


How can Mertex "let" Rosie die if she can't protect her, scum?


----------



## ScarletRage

House said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have plenty for a top scumread. Her play is inconsistent with a PR looking to lie low. She notoriusly steals an ability. Plus if she was, she would steal immunity not shield.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Late to the game. We already discussed why she wouldn't have stolen Grandma's.  Go back and read moar, scum.
Click to expand...


Yeah I get it. You discussed it while I was out. Big words and long discussions for obfuscation.

A PR that needs help takes Grandmas. A VT takes the shield and says who they protected.


----------



## ScarletRage

House said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to concentrate on a fire mafia that knew about Rosie. I just can't believe the outed her investigative role and I really need to hear if it stayed in her neighborhood or went to Central and Avi said it did go to Central and Cafe said no. If no, then it's Mertex, Aye, or Grandma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am reading again to ensure I did not miss it. As I said I don't recall it and searched 'investigator', investigate, AFAIR it was only she needed protection as a PR. I will finish reading and verify one way or the other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This makes no sense. Rosie flipped Macho Cop. How could she beg for protection that likely is incompatible? The closest is Mertex who let Rosie die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How can Mertex "let" Rosie die if she can't protect her, scum?
Click to expand...


Shield intercepts yhe attack. Macho means no methid of healing.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> A PR that needs help takes Grandmas.



Wrong, scum.  Stealing her neighbor's powerful ability would have painted her as scummy public enemy #1.


----------



## ScarletRage

Not if a) she had a scumread on Grandma b) she asked and Grandma let her c) the neighborhood approved

A limited claim of PR to yhe hood accomplishes that quite well.


----------



## ScarletRage

Mertex is scum. Mathblade and House are scum. Now just need one more. Not bad in a days work.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> Shield intercepts yhe attack. Macho means no methid of healing.



Scummy lying is scummy.

MafiaWiki:



> *Macho* is a role modifier that *prevents players from being protected from kills in any way.*
> 
> The modifier was first developed as a way to neutralise Follow the Cop strategies that exist in Cop/Doctor set-ups, preventing the Cop from gaining theDoctor's protection. Macho Cop is still the most common role associated with this modifier, but other roles have used it for balance and design reasons.
> 
> This role modifier is considered Normal on mafiascum.net.



(emphasis mine)

Not letting you off the hook, scum.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> Mertex is scum. Mathblade and House are scum. Now just need one more. Not bad in a days work.



OMGUS claim, classic scum.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> The closest is Mertex who let Rosie die.


How did Mertex let Rosie die, scum?


----------



## ScarletRage

Yeah. Macho canmot be healed from an attack that targets them.

The shield redirects entirely. Just like a roleblocker.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> Yeah. Macho canmot be healed from an attack that targets them.
> 
> The shield redirects entirely. Just like a roleblocker.





House said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shield intercepts yhe attack. Macho means no methid of healing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scummy lying is scummy.
> 
> MafiaWiki:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Macho* is a role modifier that *prevents players from being protected from kills in any way.*
> 
> The modifier was first developed as a way to neutralise Follow the Cop strategies that exist in Cop/Doctor set-ups, preventing the Cop from gaining theDoctor's protection. Macho Cop is still the most common role associated with this modifier, but other roles have used it for balance and design reasons.
> 
> This role modifier is considered Normal on mafiascum.net.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (emphasis mine)
> 
> Not letting you off the hook, scum.
Click to expand...


How did Mertex let Rosie die, @ScarletRage?


----------



## ScarletRage

Besides, it is not like Mertex knew Rosie was Macho from what I am reading. If she was vt and had suspicion on her, she should take a bullet for Rosie. A PR steals grandma.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> Besides, it is not like Mertex knew Rosie was Macho from what I am reading. If she was vt and had suspicion on her, she should take a bullet for Rosie. A PR steals grandma.



Answer my question, lying scum.


----------



## ScarletRage

You can quote the same response over and over. I will tell the truth again.

Scum House tries to kill Rosie. Shield swaps the target. Scum House targets John Doe and kills him. That is what should have happened.

It is similar to the roleblock.


----------



## ScarletRage

House said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, it is not like Mertex knew Rosie was Macho from what I am reading. If she was vt and had suspicion on her, she should take a bullet for Rosie. A PR steals grandma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Answer my question, lying scum.
Click to expand...

Melodrama...now that is lying scum.


----------



## Wolfsister77

My understanding is Macho was never mentioned. Mertex also would not tell me who she protected, if anyone.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> You can quote the same response over and over. I will tell the truth again.
> 
> Scum House tries to kill Rosie. Shield swaps the target. Scum House targets John Doe and kills him. That is what should have happened.
> 
> It is similar to the roleblock.



Wrong.  Macho prevents protection IN ANY WAY.

Scummity scum!


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77 said:


> My understanding is Macho was never mentioned. Mertex also would not tell me who she protected, if anyone.


Mertex was a cop. Don't you mean investigated?


----------



## ScarletRage

House said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can quote the same response over and over. I will tell the truth again.
> 
> Scum House tries to kill Rosie. Shield swaps the target. Scum House targets John Doe and kills him. That is what should have happened.
> 
> It is similar to the roleblock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  Macho prevents protection IN ANY WAY.
> 
> Scummity scum!
Click to expand...


The shield is not protection in terms of the macho modifier. The attack never hits rosie.


----------



## Grandma

ScarletRage said:


> Grandma where is your vote? About how many votes on Mertex?



post 2242
Official USMB Mafia Game 5 A Game of Fire and Ice Page 113 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

2 or 3 votes, I think. 

Rosie hinted that if Shaitra's result were Town, then Rosie would have voted for Mertex.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My understanding is Macho was never mentioned. Mertex also would not tell me who she protected, if anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex was a cop. Don't you mean investigated?
Click to expand...


Mertex had the shield ability she stole from Shaitra but wouldn't say if she used it or not or on whom if she did. Rosie investigated Shaitra but died so we don't know the result.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can quote the same response over and over. I will tell the truth again.
> 
> Scum House tries to kill Rosie. Shield swaps the target. Scum House targets John Doe and kills him. That is what should have happened.
> 
> It is similar to the roleblock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  Macho prevents protection IN ANY WAY.
> 
> Scummity scum!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The shield is not protection in terms of the macho modifier. The attack never hits rosie.
Click to expand...


Wrong.  It (Shield) can't be USED on Macho.  Period.


----------



## ScarletRage

Why doesn't town announce who she used it on? Answer: She did not.


----------



## Grandma

ScarletRage said:


> Mertex was a cop. Don't you mean investigated?



Rosie was the Cop. Mertex vaguely hinted at having a PR.


----------



## ScarletRage

House said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can quote the same response over and over. I will tell the truth again.
> 
> Scum House tries to kill Rosie. Shield swaps the target. Scum House targets John Doe and kills him. That is what should have happened.
> 
> It is similar to the roleblock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  Macho prevents protection IN ANY WAY.
> 
> Scummity scum!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The shield is not protection in terms of the macho modifier. The attack never hits rosie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.  It (Shield) can't be USED on Macho.  Period.
Click to expand...

Nope. I have been playing for years. Rosie wasn't protected. The kill was prevented from happening at all if sheild was used. If your version is accurate, why wouldn't Mertex just say she used it?


----------



## ScarletRage

Grandma said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex was a cop. Don't you mean investigated?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie was the Cop. Mertex vaguely hinted at having a PR.
Click to expand...

Damn typos.


----------



## ScarletRage

Grandma can you approximate a vc for me?


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> Why doesn't town announce who she used it on? Answer: She did not.



Yeah, this bugs me a lot with regards to Mertex besides the fact she knew Rosie had an investigative PR.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can quote the same response over and over. I will tell the truth again.
> 
> Scum House tries to kill Rosie. Shield swaps the target. Scum House targets John Doe and kills him. That is what should have happened.
> 
> It is similar to the roleblock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  Macho prevents protection IN ANY WAY.
> 
> Scummity scum!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The shield is not protection in terms of the macho modifier. The attack never hits rosie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.  It (Shield) can't be USED on Macho.  Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. I have been playing for years. Rosie wasn't protected. The kill was prevented from happening at all if sheild was used. If your version is accurate, why wouldn't Mertex just say she used it?
Click to expand...


Of course Rosie wasn't protected, that's what I've been hammering into that concrete skull of yours.  SHE COULDN'T BE PROTECTED.

Bodyguard = protection; Macho prevents protection; ergo, bodyguards can't take a cop's place in an attack.

*DUH!*


----------



## House

(a macho cop's place)


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77 said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why doesn't town announce who she used it on? Answer: She did not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, this bugs me a lot with regards to Mertex besides the fact she knew Rosie had an investigative PR.
Click to expand...


1) Mertex steals shield over immunity. This suggests a PR claim over VT.
2) Mertex under suspicion fails to use shield although it would clear her name and greatly aid us in catching scum.
3) Mertex fails to save an outed PR.
4) Tonal mismatch.
5) I was shot and I pushed Mertex yesterday.


----------



## Grandma

It'll take a few minutes.

House - No one but Rosie knew that she was a MACHO Cop. 

Mertex has had more than enough time to say that she used the Shield on someone. Hell,  all she had to do was name anybody and say "Oh gee, that person and I are both alive, I must have picked the wrong person to protect." In other words, Mertex could have told a bullshit story. She did not, instead shge started arguing.


----------



## ScarletRage

House said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can quote the same response over and over. I will tell the truth again.
> 
> Scum House tries to kill Rosie. Shield swaps the target. Scum House targets John Doe and kills him. That is what should have happened.
> 
> It is similar to the roleblock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  Macho prevents protection IN ANY WAY.
> 
> Scummity scum!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The shield is not protection in terms of the macho modifier. The attack never hits rosie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.  It (Shield) can't be USED on Macho.  Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. I have been playing for years. Rosie wasn't protected. The kill was prevented from happening at all if sheild was used. If your version is accurate, why wouldn't Mertex just say she used it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course Rosie wasn't protected, that's what I've been hammering into that concrete skull of yours.  SHE COULDN'T BE PROTECTED.
> 
> Bodyguard = protection; Macho prevents protection; ergo, bodyguards can't take a cop's place in an attack.
> 
> *DUH!*
Click to expand...

And I am hammering that a shield isn't protection much like a roleblocker.

If Mertex is this patron saint you paint her to be, where is her outrage? Why isn't she pushing this debate to the forefront.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> 3) Mertex fails to save an outed PR..



Impossible statement is impossible.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> 5) *I was shot* and I pushed Mertex yesterday.



Lying scum is lying.  Scum don't shoot victims.


----------



## Grandma

ScarletRage said:


> 1) Mertex steals shield over immunity. This suggests a PR claim over VT.



Mertex had no idea that she was stealing the Shield. She just assumed that Shaitra would have some cool and useful power. Mertex was pissed to no end that she got the Shield.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Unofficial vc: Mertex 2 votes, SR 2 votes, Mathblade 1 vote, Avi 1 vote, Grandma 1 vote


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can quote the same response over and over. I will tell the truth again.
> 
> Scum House tries to kill Rosie. Shield swaps the target. Scum House targets John Doe and kills him. That is what should have happened.
> 
> It is similar to the roleblock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.  Macho prevents protection IN ANY WAY.
> 
> Scummity scum!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The shield is not protection in terms of the macho modifier. The attack never hits rosie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong.  It (Shield) can't be USED on Macho.  Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. I have been playing for years. Rosie wasn't protected. The kill was prevented from happening at all if sheild was used. If your version is accurate, why wouldn't Mertex just say she used it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course Rosie wasn't protected, that's what I've been hammering into that concrete skull of yours.  SHE COULDN'T BE PROTECTED.
> 
> Bodyguard = protection; Macho prevents protection; ergo, bodyguards can't take a cop's place in an attack.
> 
> *DUH!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I am hammering that a shield isn't protection much like a roleblocker.
> 
> If Mertex is this patron saint you paint her to be, where is her outrage? Why isn't she pushing this debate to the forefront.
Click to expand...


Hey scum, I don't know or care about whether Mertex is scum or not at this point.  What has my interest is your obvious lies and anti-town behavior, scum.

I have my target for today, and it ain't coming off.


----------



## ScarletRage

Did grandma's claim exist in the hood at the time of the theft? If so the prinicipal is the same.

Oh and House claimed scum. What is the nonsense scum do not shoot victims?


----------



## ScarletRage

[Vote]Mertex[/vote]

My vote goes to the largest wagon of Mertex, Mathblade and House.


----------



## ScarletRage

*Vote Mertex*


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> Did grandma's claim exist in the hood at the time of the theft? If so the prinicipal is the same.
> 
> Oh and House claimed scum. What is the nonsense scum do not shoot victims?



Oh lookie, more scummy deflection.

Anybody that has paid attention since Day 1 knows how scum kills victims, scum.  Research better, you're sorely behind and it's costing you dearly.


----------



## Wolfsister77

It really bugs me that Mertex would not share who she protected and that she knew about Rosie's PR. These two things are more damning than anything else I've seen.

*Vote: Mertex*


----------



## ScarletRage

Setting aside the Mertex debate, how is my behavior anti-town? *grabs paper napkins* This is going to be a whopper.


----------



## ScarletRage

House, just go ahead and type my name with scum and every buzzword you can think of. Flailing is not pretty.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> Setting aside the Mertex debate, how is my behavior anti-town? *grabs paper napkins* This is going to be a whopper.



False claims about being attacked by scum = anti-town
OMGUS claims = anti-town
Flakey bs theory about protecting an unprotectable role (and clinging to it) = anti-town


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did grandma's claim exist in the hood at the time of the theft? If so the prinicipal is the same.
> 
> Oh and House claimed scum. What is the nonsense scum do not shoot victims?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh lookie, more scummy deflection.
> 
> Anybody that has paid attention since Day 1 knows how scum kills victims, scum.  Research better, you're sorely behind and it's costing you dearly.
Click to expand...


They usually shoot them. In this game they burn them or freeze them to death.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did grandma's claim exist in the hood at the time of the theft? If so the prinicipal is the same.
> 
> Oh and House claimed scum. What is the nonsense scum do not shoot victims?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh lookie, more scummy deflection.
> 
> Anybody that has paid attention since Day 1 knows how scum kills victims, scum.  Research better, you're sorely behind and it's costing you dearly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They usually shoot them. In this game they burn them or freeze them to death.
Click to expand...


Precisely.  ScarletRage would know that if she really had scum attack her.

Hence, she's a liar.


----------



## ScarletRage

House said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Setting aside the Mertex debate, how is my behavior anti-town? *grabs paper napkins* This is going to be a whopper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> False claims about being attacked by scum = anti-town
> OMGUS claims = anti-town
> Flakey bs theory about protecting an unprotectable role (and clinging to it) = anti-town
Click to expand...


Lol. The only way you can believe this is a scum claim.
Not OMGUS. I said scum would want me dead.
I also said to set aside the Mertex debate. Cannot follow directions. Desperate.

What makes you think I got out of bed and decided today I would claim to survive an attack by my role and put major attention on myself and lie? If I am scum, shouldn't it be more beneficial to keep my mouth shut?

My claim id structured to where I get run up, pretty much only the fireproof townie can sabe me. How would I even know such a role exists as scum? 

Reach more.


----------



## ScarletRage

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did grandma's claim exist in the hood at the time of the theft? If so the prinicipal is the same.
> 
> Oh and House claimed scum. What is the nonsense scum do not shoot victims?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh lookie, more scummy deflection.
> 
> Anybody that has paid attention since Day 1 knows how scum kills victims, scum.  Research better, you're sorely behind and it's costing you dearly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They usually shoot them. In this game they burn them or freeze them to death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Precisely.  ScarletRage would know that if she really had scum attack her.
> 
> Hence, she's a liar.
Click to expand...

Shoot is a generic synonym of kill.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House-I know I said I thought SR was scum but after seeing her posts here tonight, I see town here. I just look at the posts and on each one I ask myself:

-is it something town would say -is it something scum would say -do I agree with it

I said there wasn't one thing she said that could come from town. That was before tonight. She's coming off pretty town to me right now. She is not lying either that I can see.

I also have no idea why I am awake right now and am going to go to bed.


----------



## ScarletRage

It has been fun but I need to sleep.

I love it when a plan comes together. Even if I am lynched, we will beat the scum.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Setting aside the Mertex debate, how is my behavior anti-town? *grabs paper napkins* This is going to be a whopper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> False claims about being attacked by scum = anti-town
> OMGUS claims = anti-town
> Flakey bs theory about protecting an unprotectable role (and clinging to it) = anti-town
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol. The only way you can believe this is a scum claim.
Click to expand...


Ah, the many flavors of OMGUS are delicious.


ScarletRage said:


> Not OMGUS. I said scum would want me dead.



Paper thin way of giving yourself permission to OMGUS anyone that calls you out on your lies.


ScarletRage said:


> I also said to set aside the Mertex debate. Cannot follow directions. Desperate.


You're the one that asked about Mertex.  I'm the one that said I don't know/care whether she's scum right this second.  Scummy deflection is scummy.



ScarletRage said:


> What makes you think I got out of bed and decided today I would claim to survive an attack by my role and put major attention on myself and lie? If I am scum, shouldn't it be more beneficial to keep my mouth shut?



Apparently, you didn't believe anybody would be paying attention to your mistakes.



ScarletRage said:


> My claim id structured to where I get run up, pretty much only the fireproof townie can sabe me. How would I even know such a role exists as scum?



Unless it just doesn't because you made the shit up, which I highly suspect to be the case.  Also, it'd be pretty retarded to open yourself up to fire scum to attack you.  I'm more willing to believe that you ARE fire scum, so you KNOW your teammate won't try to kill you.



ScarletRage said:


> Reach more.


No need, you're well within my grasp, scum.


----------



## Grandma

Post 1917, Rosie talking to Mertex:

Official USMB Mafia Game 5 A Game of Fire and Ice Page 96 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Grandma

I wish @tn5421 would stop by and explain what his goals were for Night 1.


----------



## House

Grandma said:


> Post 1917, Rosie talking to Mertex:
> 
> Official USMB Mafia Game 5 A Game of Fire and Ice Page 96 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum



Already discussed a couple pages back.  Inconclusive, she could have been suggesting Mertex out her PR to save herself and get protection from a townie.


----------



## Grandma

Funny thing about Mertex's supposed "PR" - no matter what it might be, Rosie was Town's most important player. Mertex should have done more to protect Rosie, even if that meant outing herself, to draw attention away from Rosie.

That is, if Mertex really is a PR. Which I don't believe at all.


----------



## House

Grandma said:


> Funny thing about Mertex's supposed "PR" - no matter what it might be, Rosie was Town's most important player. Mertex should have done more to protect Rosie, even if that meant outing herself, to draw attention away from Rosie.
> 
> That is, if Mertex really is a PR. Which I don't believe at all.



How, if Macho cops can't be protected?


----------



## Grandma

Okay, Mertex did not know that Rosie was a MACHO Cop. Aye and I did not know, either. Rosie simply said that she could not be protected.

Anyhoo. 
Mertex DID know that Rosie was the Cop. Mertex DID know that the Cop is the most important role. Therefore Mertex could have waved her hands and whistled and held up shiny objects and said "Yoo-hoo, Scummies, over here, look at me, I'm a PR, yoo-hoo!"

But Mertex didn't. She made no effort at all to help Rosie. Why?


----------



## Shaitra

TN mentioned this was marathon weekend at the main site.  I imagine he is immersed in that.  But I too hope he surfaces long enough to come over and let us know his thoughts.


----------



## Shaitra

I'm reading Scarlet Rage as town.  I understood what she was trying to do when she self-voted.  I'm also a bit surprised no one bit.  

I am suspicious of Mertex.  Aye has been responding analytically and reminds me more of her town play.  Grandma has also read town to me.


----------



## MathBlade

Grandma said:


> Okay, Mertex did not know that Rosie was a MACHO Cop. Aye and I did not know, either. Rosie simply said that she could not be protected.
> 
> Anyhoo.
> Mertex DID know that Rosie was the Cop. Mertex DID know that the Cop is the most important role. Therefore Mertex could have waved her hands and whistled and held up shiny objects and said "Yoo-hoo, Scummies, over here, look at me, I'm a PR, yoo-hoo!"
> 
> But Mertex didn't. She made no effort at all to help Rosie. Why?



First -- Wouldn't claiming anything still not help Rosie? If Rosie soft claimed cop another person going "I am a PR lookie here!!" would just make them the next night's kill. It would be worse for town.

Second -- Going "lookie I am a PR" doesn't require anyone to BE a PR. By your own argument everyone here is scum, which I find ridiculous.

Third -- I am assuming most people has as much experience as I do since I am only 10 ish games all town since I never have drawn scum including this game (seriously not sarcastic) even I know that if someone says they are a cop and can't be protected you don't fucking try to protect them!! You listen to the almighty cop because their word is gold.

/end rant


----------



## House

Shaitra said:


> I'm reading Scarlet Rage as town.  I understood what she was trying to do when she self-voted.  I'm also a bit surprised no one bit.



I don't know a thing about why she self-voted, but that had nothing to do with my vote.

How do you explain her lies?  That's what sold me on her.


----------



## Avatar4321

RosieS said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think grandma should be on the table btw  - I find her as a scum pick as well but a scum pick that can be lynched tomorrow when she does not have immunity if enough of us agree to lynch her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand.  What does Grandma having immunity from NK have to do with lynching her?  She is Scum, she's not going to be NK by her own team.  Surely the other Scum team is not that obtuse to try and NK her knowing she has immunity.
> 
> Her interaction with Rosie in the neighborhood leaves me wondering if she and Grandma are one of the Scum Teams.  There's an awful lot of trust between them (in the neighborhood) that I find questionable.   If Grandma thinks I'm Scum and Rosie and her are sharing information they wouldn't share out here, why would they trust to share it in front of me in the neighborhood?  Something doesn't add up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if they are scum together why would they be talking in the neighborhood in front of you and Aye instead of in whatever scum chat they have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm sure they are talking in their Scum QT.  The only reason they would do that in the neighborhood is to make me and Aye trust that they are both Town, and maybe open up about any roles we may have.    I wouldn't share anything in the neighborhood that I'm not sharing here in the open game thread.  That's why I find it questionable.
> 
> Would you share your role in the neighborhood if you were Town?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When it is not Vanilla, the role needs all the help it can get.
> 
> Power roles are very vulnerable going it alone.
> 
> But Scum will not help and will take that player out, instead.
> 
> The ball is in your court. What are you going to choose to do today, Mertex?
> 
> Regards from Rosie
Click to expand...

 
considering the fight that has been going on was about mertex not being willing to use her shield to protect at power role that is revealed in the hood.. Not really that huge a leap to conclude it is Rosie. Especially since even if it was grandma she had immunity.

ironically all this fighting about mertex protecting Rosie was moot because her role wouldn't allow protection


----------



## Shaitra

House said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Unfortunately, it is totally fake here most likely.
> 
> Grandma where is your vote? About how many votes on Mertex?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the hard-on for Mertex?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Mertex is scum. Her bad theft, refusal to claim who she used it on, her tonal difference here than her town games, the fact I was shot while pushing her...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bad theft = poor judgment, not necessarily scummy.
> 
> Refusal to claim who she used it on = Maybe she didn't!  If she has a protector PR, she's more valuable to us alive than tritely blowing a one shot ability that will likely kill her.  You should know that, Ms. Experienced Gamer.
> 
> You got nothin'.
Click to expand...

I will need to go back and re-read, but didn't someone use an ability on Mertex that would force her to use the shield last night?


----------



## Shaitra

House said:


> Using it is scummy, period.
> 
> It denies town info and prevents a possible townie from being able to defend themselves.





House said:


> Bad theft = poor judgment, not necessarily scummy.
> 
> Refusal to claim who she used it on = Maybe she didn't!  If she has a protector PR, she's more valuable to us alive than tritely blowing a one shot ability that will likely kill her.  You should know that, Ms. Experienced Gamer.
> 
> You got nothin'.





House said:


> So you're lying.
> 
> *Vote: ScarletRage*





ScarletRage said:


> I have plenty for a top scumread. Her play is inconsistent with a PR looking to lie low. She notoriusly steals an ability. Plus if she was, she would steal immunity not shield.





House said:


> How can Mertex "let" Rosie die if she can't protect her, scum?


I don't think all the quotes I wanted showed up here, darn it!

House, the biggest part of your argument with SR is she believes the shield could have protected Rosie and you are insisting that it could not.  The Wiki definition is talking about the doctor's protection for the cop and that the macho modifier renders the doctor's protection useless.  It does not say all protective abilities won't work.  To me that leaves it open to the moderator to decide if shield will work or not.  In addition, Rosie never claimed to be a macho cop according to Grandma and/or Aye.  So Mertex would have no idea that the shield might not work.

Mertex started crumbing that she was a PR when she had 3 votes against her the very first day when it took 9 to lynch.  3 votes should not have been enough pressure to make a person crumb a PR because doing so opens them up to being at the top of the NK list.  PR's usually try and not draw attention to themselves because they need to be around to use their roles.  I believe that is part of why Rosie wasn't posting much in the game thread.  Ironically that is part of why I had a scum read on her.  It wasn't like her to not be present in the game.  Mertex though has been here and in everyone's face throughout day 1.


----------



## Avatar4321

ScarletRage said:


> *Vote: Mathblade*


 
so your sister tried to kill you?

and I thought my family had issues


----------



## Avatar4321

ScarletRage said:


> My claim can be verified by the fireproof townie. I don't want that to happen but if needed.
> 
> At least you are ceding no cc. But my role exists. It would be retarded levels of scum to claim that.
> 
> Mathblade is older but I have played mafia longer.


 
I tend to agree it's not verifiable.

if you are scum, you can have your partner claim to be the fire immune. Especially if you are ice. Because then if fire tries to test and see if your partner is immune he/she will be.

if there is a fire immune town player I recommend not telling hs


----------



## Avatar4321

going to go through central posts to find who mentioned investigative roles. I know I didn't imagine that


----------



## Avatar4321

reread the neighborhood thread. Cafe is right. They didn't outrigrht say investigative. One of she's posts stated Rosie was looking for targets for her pr. It seemed implied there was investigation. Atleast I read it that way. It's why I stopped pushing for Rosie on day one.

needless to say it was obvious Rosie had a pr role so I think central people should be looked at as well


----------



## Avatar4321

scarlet why do you assume ice hit you and not one of the fire scum?

and how we know you aren't fire scum trying to pretend you have immunity because either you or your partner was hit?

wouldn't the prudent game play be to allow them to act rather than bait yourself and skew results?

and why are you bringing up a day vig?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

@ScarletRage @MathBlade 

Has FA_Q2 said anything in your neighborhood since last night, when he admitted to using a jailer key on Rosie?

Official USMB Mafia Game 5 A Game of Fire and Ice Page 112 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

@Wake 

Can you please clarify as to whether or not a player is notified if they were a Night target, if that play did not go through for whatever reason? Thank you!


----------



## sameech

ScarletRage said:


> It has been fun but I need to sleep.
> 
> I love it when a plan comes together. Even if I am lynched, we will beat the scum.



Not unless we lynch Avatar.  He is the one who took down Rosie during the night.  Don't believe me, lynch me.


----------



## Wake

*Players are not informed if they were a Night target.

VC incoming. *



AyeCantSeeYou said:


> @Wake
> 
> Can you please clarify as to whether or not a player is notified if they were a Night target, if that play did not go through for whatever reason? Thank you!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

@Scarlett 

Why do you believe you were targeted last night? Did you say something in your neighborhood that would have made you a target for scum?


----------



## MathBlade

@Aye (I hope I got that nickname right) yes. One post about asking an opinion about Sam's posts. Another reason I wanted to know who Sam was.

@Avatar4321 I brought it up first in thread because asking a player to lie on their first introduction to a group of players seems really scummy. She didn't give a good explanation other than reactions which well because I know no one's meta are useless to me. She brought it up almost immediately when I replaced in like she could order me around because I haven't finished reading the thread yet. Not even a howdy neighbor in the thread 

@sameech how do you know Rosie was shot by Avatar? 

@All -- Oh yeah lynch Scarlet Rage. She says she knows she was targeted last night but Wade says she couldn't know.


----------



## Wake

*
Vote Count 2.1*​
*Mertex (4): *_FA_Q2,_ _Grandma, ScarletRage, Wolfsister77_
*ScarletRage (2): *_Mathblade, House_
*Avatar4321 (1): *_Sameech_
*Grandma (1): *_Mertex_* 

Not Voting (6): *_AyeCantSeeYou, tn5421, Sgt_Gath, Avatar4321, Shaitra, CafeAuLait_

*With 14 alive, it takes 8 to lynch!
Deadline is 9/6/14, @2pm central.
*


Spoiler: Activated Abilities



*[CafeAuLait] - Neighborize!*
_Select five other players. You and them will now be Neighbors, and have your very own Neighborhood. This effect lasts until the end of the game. This ability cannot be activated if less than six players are alive._

*[Mertex] - Nimble Fingers*
_Select one player and steal his or her "
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" ability. You may not target a player who has already used an "
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" ability. You may only activate this ability during Day 1 or 2._

*[Grandma] - Invulnerability*
Shield yourself from all kill attempts the following Night. This ability may only be used during Day 1.

*[House] - Revelation!*
Target two players. The Mod publicly reveals their "" abilities for all to see.

*[Shaitra] - Human Shield*
Gain "1-Shot Meat Shield" status. You may guard one player during the Night, and if he or she would die, you will die instead.

*[tn5421] - Elementalism*
Select one player, and select either "Ice" or "Fire." That player will be protected from being killed by a Mafia team of that element the following Night. May only be activated during Day 1 or Day 2.

*[Sgt_Gath] - Jailer's Keys*
Select and give one player "1-Shot Jailkeeper" status. This means your target can jail one person once during the Night. A person that is jailed cannot be killed during that Night, but he or she also isn't able to use any abilities.

*[RosieS] - Double Trouble*
Target and give one player another chance to use his or her "" ability again. Cannot be used on players who haven't used an "" ability. May only be activated during Day 1 or 2.

*[FA_Q2] - Recycle*
Take one "" ability that has already been activated, and activate it as your own. You may only use this effect during Days 1 or 2.

*[Wolfsister77] - Blockade*
Select one player with two or more votes on his or her wagon. Remove two of those votes, and the players who had cast those two votes may not vote for that player again during this Day. This ability may only be activated during Day 1 or 2.

*[ScarletRage] - Swapper*
Select two other players who haven't used their "" abilities. The Mod will swap them. This power may only be used once, during Days 1, 2, or 3.

*[MeBelle60] - Forceful Swipe*
Select and force one player to activate his or her "" ability.

*[Moonglow] - Tough Decision*
Select five other players. Those five must cast special votes to decide which one of them will be roleblocked the following Night. They will vote by posting "Roleblock: Player's Name." Failure to come to a majority vote that Day results in all five players being roleblocked the following Night. This ability may only be activated during Days 1 or 2.



*1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5 | 1.6 | 1.7 | 1.8 | 1.9 | 1.10 | 1.11 | 1.12 | 1.13 | 1.14*​


----------



## ScarletRage

Logical deduction does it. I was pushing Mertex and I tend to get attacked early due to my experience. The jailkeep FA did was not mentioned in the hood at all.

I believe I was targeted because I was pushing Mertex and Mertex is ice scum. I cannot discount that Mertex looks good as fire scum though too because of those coincidences. Let's suppose Mertex flips fire rather thsn ice like I predict.

Roleblock me. If last fire wants to frame me, they must no kill. If ice scum wants to kill me, they'll prove my honesty.


Avatar, a scum claiming ice immune and relying on fire immune claim requires a suicidalscumteam claiming, putting huge targets on their back for zero gain. If either flips scum, gg. I had zero votes and zero duspicion on me. Makes zero sense.

*Wake that vc is wrong. Both Grandma and I are voting Mertex.*

FA has commented on my crumbing plan. He didn't see what


----------



## ScarletRage

There we go.


----------



## ScarletRage

ScarletRage said:


> *Vote Mertex*





Wolfsister77 said:


> It really bugs me that Mertex would not share who she protected and that she knew about Rosie's PR. These two things are more damning than anything else I've seen.
> 
> *Vote: Mertex*



Done. Blah. There we go.


----------



## ScarletRage

FA commented on my crumbs. He said zilch onhis jail shot.


----------



## MathBlade

ScarletRage said:


> Logical deduction does it. I was pushing Mertex and I tend to get attacked early due to my experience. The jailkeep FA did was not mentioned in the hood at all.
> 
> I believe I was targeted because I was pushing Mertex and Mertex is ice scum. I cannot discount that Mertex looks good as fire scum though too because of those coincidences. Let's suppose Mertex flips fire rather thsn ice like I predict.
> 
> Roleblock me. If last fire wants to frame me, they must no kill. If ice scum wants to kill me, they'll prove my honesty.
> 
> 
> Avatar, a scum claiming ice immune and relying on fire immune claim requires a suicidalscumteam claiming, putting huge targets on their back for zero gain. If either flips scum, gg. I had zero votes and zero duspicion on me. Makes zero sense.
> 
> *Wake that vc is wrong. Both Grandma and I are voting Mertex.*
> 
> FA has commented on my crumbing plan. He didn't see what



Convoluted way of saying...Mod outed I am a liar but please don't lynch me!!!


----------



## MathBlade

ScarletRage said:


> FA commented on my crumbs. He said zilch onhis jail shot.



I thought they were just pointing out more of your strange crap hence already mentioned :/


----------



## ScarletRage

I am not. I am pretty sure I was attacked. 

Yes, Martians could have stolen my one shot vest via hacking.

Why would I just dpontaneously claim if I had zero clue? That would be beyond stupid.


----------



## ScarletRage

MathBlade said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> FA commented on my crumbs. He said zilch onhis jail shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought they were just pointing out more of your strange crap hence already mentioned :/
Click to expand...

Strange crap is how I crumb.


----------



## ScarletRage

Mathblade, do you have anythoughts on Mertex and Grandma?


----------



## ScarletRage

Where is this talk about avatar shooting Rosie from? I missed that. Rereading.


----------



## Avatar4321

sameech said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has been fun but I need to sleep.
> 
> I love it when a plan comes together. Even if I am lynched, we will beat the scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not unless we lynch Avatar.  He is the one who took down Rosie during the night.  Don't believe me, lynch me.
Click to expand...

 
Sam I didn't kill Rosie. I'm not scum. If you don't believe me, lynch me but don't be surprised when the town loses again because you wasted your time with me when we could be scum hunting


----------



## ScarletRage

Avatar, what do you think of Mertex/Mathblade?

Did you visit Mertex?


----------



## ScarletRage

Do not claim Avatar, just answer the question.


----------



## MathBlade

ScarletRage said:


> I am not. I am pretty sure I was attacked.
> 
> Yes, Martians could have stolen my one shot vest via hacking.
> 
> Why would I just spontaneously claim if I had zero clue? That would be beyond stupid.



Quote above spelling error fixed. It annoyed me.

I don't explain people. 3/4ths of the actions I think are crazy are sane and vice versa. I think if I have to explain it though it'd probably be because you are making shit up. 

You can't know that you were shot which is the premise to your claim because Wake said so. Trust of Mod > Trust of Player every fucking time.

About Mertex/Grandma -- I think Mertex is having a lynch attempt run up by scum by almost the same set of players as before. Grandma null read, if I had to pick town or scum I'd pick town but I am really not confident in my read of them yet.


----------



## ScarletRage

Lol. I wasn't notified of attacks on me. I was told I do not have a vest. Keep fishing.

You cannot explain my actions in terms of rational scum play bc I am not scum. 

I have faith that I will be vindicated by the fieproof townie if I get run up.

All we have to do is lynch one firescum and I become conftown.

Yet I push the player I think is ice (but yhe group thinks is fire).


----------



## Wolfsister77

sameech said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has been fun but I need to sleep.
> 
> I love it when a plan comes together. Even if I am lynched, we will beat the scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not unless we lynch Avatar.  He is the one who took down Rosie during the night.  Don't believe me, lynch me.
Click to expand...


You are more suspicious to me for the way you hammered Moonglow with no intent stated, then Avi is for putting him at L-1 and warning the neighborhoods. But hey, you said you thought I was scum, so I know you are full of shit.


----------



## MathBlade

ScarletRage said:


> Lol. I wasn't notified of attacks on me. I was told I do not have a vest. Keep fishing.
> 
> You cannot explain my actions in terms of rational scum play bc I am not scum.
> 
> I have faith that I will be vindicated by the fieproof townie if I get run up.
> 
> All we have to do is lynch one firescum and I become conftown.
> 
> Yet I push the player I think is ice (but yhe group thinks is fire).



...You said YOU WERE SHOT/ATTACKED/WHATEVER. Wake said you can't know that. That's all I need to know is that you are a liar and the role probably doesn't exist. I don't have to explain why you lied. As I have said most everyone makes illogical actions to me. For me to attempt to explain an illogical action with logic is 1) poor logic at the start 2) More than likely impossible. 

Two -- Assuming you are telling the truth about being shot in the night then I would hope the fireproof townie WOULDN'T CC you. That would be HORRIBLE for town. 

Three -- Lynching one firescum doesn't "conf!Town" you. There's two firescum 

Four  -- EXCUSE ME? I think Mertex is TOWN.


----------



## Avatar4321

ScarletRage said:


> Logical deduction does it. I was pushing Mertex and I tend to get attacked early due to my experience. The jailkeep FA did was not mentioned in the hood at all.
> 
> I believe I was targeted because I was pushing Mertex and Mertex is ice scum. I cannot discount that Mertex looks good as fire scum though too because of those coincidences. Let's suppose Mertex flips fire rather thsn ice like I predict.
> 
> Roleblock me. If last fire wants to frame me, they must no kill. If ice scum wants to kill me, they'll prove my honesty.
> 
> 
> Avatar, a scum claiming ice immune and relying on fire immune claim requires a suicidalscumteam claiming, putting huge targets on their back for zero gain. If either flips scum, gg. I had zero votes and zero duspicion on me. Makes zero sense.
> 
> *Wake that vc is wrong. Both Grandma and I are voting Mertex.*
> 
> FA has commented on my crumbing plan. He didn't see what


 
I admit it's not the most logical explanation. It's a long shot. I don't think that's a likely explanation but I'm thinking out possibilities.

if you are fire and thus immune to ice attacks, you'd be taking a huge risk outing yourself in case it was your partner hit. Unless your partner was immune to cold last night and wouldn't have been targeted by them.

mertex and grandma were immune to ice attacks last night. If scarlet is scum it seems only logical that the only way she would be certain that ice didn't attack her partner is if it was grandma or mertex.

all that said I'm leaning town on scarlet. Just seems far fetched that scarlet would expose herself like this if she was scum. Especially if the partner was mertex. Would scarlet not only have outed herself and be busing her partner in a gambit? Seems unlikely. Of course today just started so I may have missed something so far.


----------



## ScarletRage

House, why were you annoyed by my "lies" but not Grandma's? When Grandma "lied" according to Mertex, you said "Everyone lies"? But you immediately vote me for "Lying". In factyour case is largely I lied.


----------



## ScarletRage

Lol. I don't know I was attacked. I do not have a vest. Logical conclusion is I was attacked.

We lynch firescum, and then run me up. Hmm, where's my buddy to "fakeclaim" fireproof. They claim fireproof, we both are conftown.


----------



## Avatar4321

ScarletRage said:


> Where is this talk about avatar shooting Rosie from? I missed that. Rereading.


 
Sam is convinced I'm scum because I put moonglow at L1 and pointed it out to the hoods and here. I did that to prevent an accidental hammer vote.

he has some other theories. He is claiming I killed Rosie to up his emotional argument.


----------



## ScarletRage

@avatar 4321 Please answer yes or no on if you visited Rosie.

Do you think Mertex is scum?


----------



## ScarletRage

@Avatar4321 Done. Bah.


----------



## Avatar4321

ScarletRage said:


> @avatar 4321 Please answer yes or no on if you visited Rosie.
> 
> Do you think Mertex is scum?


 
I didn't visit Rosie. Had no reason to. If anyone claims I did they are lying because I didn't do anything last night.

as for mertex being scum. I'm starting to lean against it. She didn't even seem to realize the scum needed to kill the opposing team yesterday. She could have been faking. Her meta is her usual town against everyone meta.

this set up seems too obvious. Why would fire target Rosie if mertex was one of them? She would be the number one suspect with Rosie dead. Even if she had sheilded her rosies role wouldn't allow protection.

she could be faking. And I understand the suspicion. I was suspicious yesterday until she made it clear she didnt realize the scum needed to kill one another.

and yet some of you have gone after her without looking at new info. Seems like a set up to me.


----------



## ScarletRage

Avatar, who do yoy think is scum then?

I do think Mertex is ice scum and is suspected as firescum due to the setup spec.


----------



## ScarletRage

That being said, if certain events happen, I will be certain you and Sammech are a 1 v 1. If you had visited Rosie, then you both could be town if the triggering event happens. I find it unlikely but if it does, then thst is that.


----------



## ScarletRage

@Sammech how certain are you that Avatar killed Rosie?

More likely than not/Probably true/Would bet my game life on it/The mod lied to me if Avatar did not kill Rosie

Pick one of the above please.


----------



## ScarletRage

@sameech I cannot get this to work.


----------



## Wolfsister77

If not Mertex, then who out of Aye and Grandma could it be? I am fairly sure one of these 3 knew about Rosie and killed her.


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait said:


> Because I'm not sure that revealing it is good for Town.  I don't know if the Scum teams even targeted the person, but if one of the teams did, and that person didn't die, my revealing it may just be the information that Scum needs.



@House
@ScarletRage
@Grandma

All of you have disagreed with my post but I don't see any of you giving a reason as to why.  Why don't you provide a good reason why I should instead of just disagreeing with me?  Are you able to think of one?


----------



## ScarletRage

If Mertex is not firescum, I would say Aye. Grandma seems pretty town. I cannot see any townie scumreading Grandma given the wildly discrepant tones.

If Mertex firescum
Mertex fire
House/Mathblade as icescum (Mathblade being the weaker read). TN to fill in here.
Avatar/Sameech (provided Sameech picks the last answer) if he doesn't then TN would be likely here.

If Mertex is ice scum then

Mertex plus one of Math/House as her partner, stronglean House
Avatar/Sammech as fire scum with Aye/Grandma (provided Sammech picks option 4). If he doesn't then TN as second fire scum.

If Mertex is town...(I do not see how this is given her implications of use but no share)

House/Mathblade/TN/Avatar/Sameech should house the scums.

I cannot rule out scumSameech trying to save scumMertex.


----------



## ScarletRage

Mertex said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because I'm not sure that revealing it is good for Town.  I don't know if the Scum teams even targeted the person, but if one of the teams did, and that person didn't die, my revealing it may just be the information that Scum needs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @House
> @ScarletRage
> @Grandma
> 
> All of you have disagreed with my post but I don't see any of you giving a reason as to why.  Why don't you provide a good reason why I should instead of just disagreeing with me?  Are you able to think of one?
Click to expand...

Your quote box broke. Please reply to your own post and I will tell you why.


----------



## ScarletRage

@Mertex aside from Grandma, who I do not forsee voting, who do you think is scum?


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait said:


> Lets see if I can finish.
> 
> I also find it of value or perhaps I should said interesting when Mani signed up to play in the signups for this game he said he would not have time to play if he rolled scum but could if he was town and he ends up replacing out, you took his spot. I have mentioned this in my own neighborhood.
> 
> 
> 
> Signups for Official USMB Mafia Game 5 Page 4 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> The above may mean nothing and it was just a coincidence, but I am sharing here too.
> 
> I have no clue if Avatar is scum as you are alleging here and in in Central, calling Avatar scum, but I will repeat what I have said there to both of you, your meta is off.
> 
> What seems to be strange is, I was sitting there trying to get to the bottom of things you brought to our attention in voting for Avatar and now you seem to be steering me in another direction... telling me I'm barking up the wrong tree. I don't get it. Maybe I need to take a break, and reread to see what I am missing here.



No, that's not odd at all (that Mani wanted to be replaced if he ended up being Scum)  because Scarlet Rage who replaced Mani, seems to be coming after me, just like Grandma.  She "dislikes" some of my posts just like "Grandma" - hmmmm, maybe there is a connection here.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mertex

Mertex said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lets see if I can finish.
> 
> I also find it of value or perhaps I should said interesting when Mani signed up to play in the signups for this game he said he would not have time to play if he rolled scum but could if he was town and he ends up replacing out, you took his spot. I have mentioned this in my own neighborhood.
> 
> 
> 
> Signups for Official USMB Mafia Game 5 Page 4 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> The above may mean nothing and it was just a coincidence, but I am sharing here too.
> 
> I have no clue if Avatar is scum as you are alleging here and in in Central, calling Avatar scum, but I will repeat what I have said there to both of you, your meta is off.
> 
> What seems to be strange is, I was sitting there trying to get to the bottom of things you brought to our attention in voting for Avatar and now you seem to be steering me in another direction... telling me I'm barking up the wrong tree. I don't get it. Maybe I need to take a break, and reread to see what I am missing here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's not odd at all (that Mani wanted to be replaced if he ended up being Scum)  because Scarlet Rage who replaced Mani, seems to be coming after me, just like Grandma.  She "dislikes" some of my posts just like "Grandma" - hmmmm, maybe there is a connection here.
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]

Never mind, I thought ScarletRage had replaced Mani.  Who did Scarlet Rage replace?


----------



## Mertex

ScarletRage said:


> God damn it. No one took the bait. Time to claim.
> 
> I am a one shot iceproof townie.  Ice scum try to kill me once and I am immune. Seeing a failed ice kill meant they likely tried to kill me since I was pushing Mertex the strongest. I bet yhere's at least another "one shot" proof townie to fire as well.
> 
> I was crumbing it while attempting to bait the ice scum to vote me. They did not.



How do you know it was you they tried to kill?  It could have been me they were trying to kill.  I thought tn had protected me from Ice?


----------



## Mertex

ScarletRage said:


> Cafe, ice scum would think I was scum due to no nk. Think Grandma was not killed bc obvious immunity. They didn't kill the same target. Jailor is a one shot. As to how I was notified, best to keep that under wraps. Mertex never used her shield bc scum.
> 
> I am surprised no one bit though. *shrug*



You are just guessing.  Nobody notified you.  I had protection from NK from Ice, it was in the thread, how could you have missed it since FA and others mentioned it.  The fact that you are agreeing with Grandma does seem a bit odd, considering all that has been posted and the fact that she is Scum.


----------



## Mertex

ScarletRage said:


> That being said fire scum are likely in Rosie's hood.




Yes, and it is Grandma.  I've been saying that all along.  She was the only one (except for me and Aye) who knew that Rosie was a Cop.   She lied about my not revealing my ability, and when both Aye and Rosie posted on the thread that I indeed had revealed my ability she then changed her tune to "she didn't reveal until right before she used it"  - To me, it is pretty scummy to lie about another Townie like that.  Why she is getting a pass from almost everyone is beyond me.

Here are the posts where Rosie (confirmed Town) called Grandma a liar, as well as Aye.



AyeCantSeeYou said:


> I'm in the neighborhood with Grandma and Mertex. *Mertex DID tell us what her ability is.* I *don't understand why Grandma would say she didn't,* *unless she's trying to get a townie lynched.* Get one person lynched and narrow the field a little, right? Come Day 2, there's a big chance we'll have 3 townies out of the game.





RosieS said:


> *Mertex shared her ability in the neighborhood before it was brought up in this thread.*
> 
> Regards from Rosie


----------



## Mertex

ScarletRage said:


> Mertex or Mathblade get rope today.




I think we should hang Grandma, then you.


----------



## Mertex

House said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Unfortunately, it is totally fake here most likely.
> 
> Grandma where is your vote? About how many votes on Mertex?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the hard-on for Mertex?
Click to expand...


After all that has been revealed in the thread earlier and why tn went to all the trouble of protecting me from Ice, it is apparent that Grandma and Scarlet are working together or for opposite Mafia teams.  I was protected from Ice, so if they attempted to kill me they were unable to.  Grandma was one in my neighborhood who knew that Rosie was a cop, she wasn't all that sure about me, so of course, the better option was to take Rosie out.  They will NK me if I'm not lynched.  It's so obvious.


----------



## Mertex

ScarletRage said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Unfortunately, it is totally fake here most likely.
> 
> Grandma where is your vote? About how many votes on Mertex?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the hard-on for Mertex?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Mertex is scum.
Click to expand...

A flat out lie.



> Her bad theft, refusal to claim who she used it on, her tonal difference here than her town games,


It wasn't a bad theft.  You don't know for a fact that it didn't protect a Townie, so you are guessing.  And, you are just repeating what Grandma says because you two are either working together or for opposite Mafia teams.



> the fact I was shot while pushing her...


You have no proof that you were shot, so in my book that is another lie.

I think your sister is right....you are Scum, but I think we need to go after Grandma first.


----------



## ScarletRage

Well, let's see here. Announced in thread you are ice immune and you expect us to believe icescum attacked you? Or Grandma who had total kill immunity? Rosie couldn't be attacked by icescum. TN was under heavy suspicion and makes no sense as a kill.

If you expect us to believe icescum attacked you, you had to use your shield. Yet that is in direct contradiction to the implication that you did not use shield.

Scum stealing my vest is remote.


----------



## ScarletRage

Yeah I am pretty sure you are hiding behind your refusal to claim. One shot immunities, when used should be claimed.

This works as two fold. First, it gives total permanent shields a place to hide.

Second, if you used your shield today you are essentially claiming fire scum if you think it saved a townie bc I am iceproof.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> I would like to concentrate on a fire mafia that knew about Rosie. I just can't believe the outed her investigative role and I really need to hear if it stayed in her neighborhood or went to Central and Avi said it did go to Central and Cafe said no. If no, then it's Mertex, Aye, or Grandma.


Wolf, Rosie wrote a very vague post (I don't remember the number but several have posted it).  Avi thought it was a veiled message telling us she had a PR, but I think House interpreted it right, that she was speaking to me, but she wasn't asking me to protect her because in the QT she made it quite clear that her role couldn't be protected.  Grandma knew this, then she tried to get me to use the shield on Rosie....that would have been a waste since Rosie couldn't be protected and it would have ended up killing me if I had used it on Rosie.

That's another of my reasons for suggesting that Grandma is scum.

I think Avi just misunderstood Rosie's post.  I didn't even understand what she was saying, either, but I knew she was talking to me because she mentioned my name at the end of the post.

But Avi did say that both Aye and Grandma mentioned in the Cafe ability neighborhood, that Rosie needed protection.  What a great way for Grandma to broadcast to another Scum team (if there was one in that neighborhood) that Rosie had a PR.


----------



## ScarletRage

Scrach point 2. Forgot your scumbuddy made you iceproof. Still your reluctance to tell us who isn't icescum is bullshit if you used the shield.


----------



## ScarletRage

Let us suppose for a meoment shield does not work for Rosie. You would not have been killed. Grandma doesn't get a second kill at all.

Plus why would she want you to die at night if she could frame you by killing Rosie. You are talking out of both sides of you face.

*Does shield count as a protection under Macho roles or does it act more like jail or roleblock?*


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ScarletRage said:


> Well, let's see here. Announced in thread you are ice immune and you expect us to believe icescum attacked you? Or Grandma who had total kill immunity? Rosie couldn't be attacked by icescum. TN was under heavy suspicion and makes no sense as a kill.
> 
> *If you expect us to believe icescum attacked you, you had to use your shield. Yet that is in direct contradiction to the implication that you did not use shield.*
> 
> Scum stealing my vest is remote.



She wouldn't even know if icescum had attacked her, according to Wake.

The people who were targeted were not informed if the attack failed.


----------



## Mertex

ScarletRage said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Unfortunately, it is totally fake here most likely.
> 
> Grandma where is your vote? About how many votes on Mertex?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the hard-on for Mertex?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because Mertex is scum. Her bad theft, refusal to claim who she used it on, her tonal difference here than her town games, the fact I was shot while pushing her...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is it a fact you were shot?  Where is the proof of such a "factual" assertion?
> 
> Facts are provable.  Kindly do so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Proof eithheld as antitown to prove.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're lying.
> 
> *Vote: ScarletRage*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Cannot quote mod pms. Nice desperation.
Click to expand...


Nice try Miss Scarlet.



Wake said:


> *Game moderators may not verify anything when it comes to any potential Night abilities.*


----------



## Mertex

ScarletRage said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to concentrate on a fire mafia that knew about Rosie. I just can't believe the outed her investigative role and I really need to hear if it stayed in her neighborhood or went to Central and Avi said it did go to Central and Cafe said no. If no, then it's Mertex, Aye, or Grandma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am reading again to ensure I did not miss it. As I said I don't recall it and searched 'investigator', investigate, AFAIR it was only she needed protection as a PR. I will finish reading and verify one way or the other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This makes no sense. Rosie flipped Macho Cop. How could she beg for protection that likely is incompatible? The closest is Mertex who let Rosie die.
Click to expand...


*Try harder.*

Rosie mentioned in our neighborhood (Rosie, Aye, Grandma, Me) that her role couldn't be protected.  What would be the point for trying to protect her?

Also, Grandma knew this and yet she asked me in the QT to use the shield on Rosie knowing full well that it would be a waste.

Miss Scarlet, the more you post the more it is obvious you are trying to protect Grandma.


----------



## Mertex

House said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. Macho canmot be healed from an attack that targets them.
> 
> The shield redirects entirely. Just like a roleblocker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shield intercepts yhe attack. Macho means no methid of healing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Scummy lying is scummy.
> 
> MafiaWiki:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Macho* is a role modifier that *prevents players from being protected from kills in any way.*
> 
> The modifier was first developed as a way to neutralise Follow the Cop strategies that exist in Cop/Doctor set-ups, preventing the Cop from gaining theDoctor's protection. Macho Cop is still the most common role associated with this modifier, but other roles have used it for balance and design reasons.
> 
> This role modifier is considered Normal on mafiascum.net.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (emphasis mine)
> 
> Not letting you off the hook, scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did Mertex let Rosie die, @ScarletRage?
Click to expand...



I think you have caught Miss Scarlet in a big fat lie.  Just like Grandma, Scum lie.  I'm going to enjoy watching them trying to get out of their lies.


----------



## ScarletRage

ScarletRage said:


> Mertex is a scum lynch not a policy one.
> 
> Moonglow is town. So not voting him.


 Found this goodie while looking for the start of Day 2.

Not TN disagreed.


----------



## Mertex

ScarletRage said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My understanding is Macho was never mentioned. Mertex also would not tell me who she protected, if anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex was a cop. Don't you mean investigated?
Click to expand...


Where did you get that I was a cop?  You making up more lies?


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma where is your vote? About how many votes on Mertex?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> post 2242
> Official USMB Mafia Game 5 A Game of Fire and Ice Page 113 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> 2 or 3 votes, I think.
> 
> Rosie hinted that if Shaitra's result were Town, then Rosie would have voted for Mertex.
Click to expand...


Rosie thought I was Scum because she trusted you, Scum.  She would be alive if you hadn't been in the neighborhood and found out she was a Cop.


----------



## ScarletRage

Mertex said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My understanding is Macho was never mentioned. Mertex also would not tell me who she protected, if anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex was a cop. Don't you mean investigated?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did you get that I was a cop?  You making up more lies?
Click to expand...

This is desperate. I meant Rosie there. I corrected that in my next post or two.


----------



## Mertex

ScarletRage said:


> Nope. I have been playing for years. Rosie wasn't protected. The kill was prevented from happening at all if sheild was used. If your version is accurate, why wouldn't Mertex just say she used it?



Well you either don't know that much or you are lying.  Either way, the shield wouldn't have protected Rosie.  She mentioned that in the QT, she knew I had the human shield and she told me "don't bother using it on me, I can't be protected."  I think Rosie knows how this game is played.    Quit lying.


----------



## ScarletRage

*If you used your shield last night, why won't you tell us who Mertex? If so, that would hive us a counterlead to my belief I was attacked.*


----------



## ScarletRage

Mertex said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. I have been playing for years. Rosie wasn't protected. The kill was prevented from happening at all if sheild was used. If your version is accurate, why wouldn't Mertex just say she used it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well you either don't know that much or you are lying.  Either way, the shield wouldn't have protected Rosie.  She mentioned that in the QT, she knew I had the human shield and she told me "don't bother using it on me, I can't be protected."  I think Rosie knows how this game is played.    Quit lying.
Click to expand...

Mertex what good does drowning out the very question I asked the mod on this topic?

Second, I do believe that it has been said you had *no way of knowing Rosie was macho*. Her claiming Macho cop in a neighborhood where she suspected you were scum makes nosense.


----------



## Mertex

ScarletRage said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why doesn't town announce who she used it on? Answer: She did not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, this bugs me a lot with regards to Mertex besides the fact she knew Rosie had an investigative PR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1) Mertex steals shield over immunity. This suggests a PR claim over VT.
Click to expand...

That has already been discussed.  Grandma is scum.  If I had stolen her ability she would be singing that tune and still want to lynch me.


> 2) Mertex under suspicion fails to use shield although it would clear her name and greatly aid us in catching scum.


You don't know for a fact that I didn't use shield.  You want me to name the person so that you can figure out why that person didn't die when Ice tried to take them out.


> 3) Mertex fails to save an outed PR.


One that flaunts their Power role in a neighborhood where they are not sure Scum exists, cannot be trusted to be Town.  Also, Rosie mentioned that she could not be protected, even if I had believed that she was Town, she told me not to bother protecting her.





> 4) Tonal mismatch.


More like Scum kerfuffle from you.





> 5) I was shot and I pushed Mertex yesterday.


You are lying, I've already posted where Wake said he couldn't verify night activities.  You are lying Scum.


----------



## MathBlade

RL is kicking my butt so here's general thoughts.

I've read from 1>>49
Start of day 2 >> here 

I think Scarlet Rage is scum. DIsagreeing with a mod to me is a lynchable offense. Having to counter what a mod said to make your argument work makes you scum. OMGUS'ing me and House is brownie points. 

That's the TLDR version in case I can't post again until much much later.


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> It'll take a few minutes.
> 
> House - No one but Rosie knew that she was a MACHO Cop.
> 
> Mertex has had more than enough time to say that she used the Shield on someone. Hell,  all she had to do was name anybody and say "Oh gee, that person and I are both alive, I must have picked the wrong person to protect." In other words, Mertex could have told a bullshit story. She did not, instead shge started arguing.



Grandma, quit lying.

It is there in the QT where Rosie said she could not be protected.  "Don't bother using protection on me, I can't be protected" were her words.

Aye is the only one that can verify that what I'm saying is true, if she doesn't, she must have a good reason.  But either way, when I die, it will be evident I'm telling the truth.  If you succeed in lynching me, you will be exposed for the liar that you are, and hopefully they will focus on you and your lies.


----------



## ScarletRage

Lol. Yeah I do. Naming a name tells town who cannot be icescum under your theory.

Grandma is the most obvious town in the thread. Lol.

I am not disagreeing with anything the mod posted. I did not receive an attack message. I got a message saying I didnot have a vest. Pure repition.


----------



## ScarletRage

Mertex you never used the shield. You are reluctant to clear someone.


----------



## ScarletRage

*@Wake 

If a jailor jails a macho cop, do they die if attacked?

If a roleblocked scum attacks a Macho cop do they die?

If a scum has a kill redirected away from a macho cop (Ex: Scum targets Rosie but a player shields) would that player be protected?

Is a player informed if they do not have a vest*

Now scumhunt.


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> Funny thing about Mertex's supposed "PR" - no matter what it might be, Rosie was Town's most important player. Mertex should have done more to protect Rosie, even if that meant outing herself, to draw attention away from Rosie.
> 
> That is, if Mertex really is a PR. Which I don't believe at all.



@AyeCantSeeYou  is the only one that can verify that I'm telling the truth when I say that Rosie posted in the QT that she couldn't be protected.  She explicitly told the neighborhood, "don't waste protection on me, I can't be protected".

@Wolfsister77   please explain to me how me telling you who I shielded is going to help you decide whether I was helping Town or not.  When you are able to tell me that my mentioning the name of the person I shielded is going to help you figure out who's Scum, I will gladly tell you.


----------



## ScarletRage

@Mertex, you were immune to icekills last night (read every night bc scum). If scum attacked your target and youbshielded them (unlikely), then that player cannot be icescum as icescum do not shoot themselves. It is not rocketscience.

Instead you hem and haw bc you do not want clears.


----------



## ScarletRage

The macho point if Grandma cannot remember accurately is much less damaging to either cede my theory as accurate or reveal who you shielded.


----------



## sameech

Yada Yada Yada.  I have thousands of square feet of walls and ceiling to prime and paint.  I swear if we don't lose yet again it won't be for lack of density of too many town members.  Avatar is scum.


----------



## ScarletRage

Sameech, how confident are you? The biggest (and most logical) method seems inconsistent with a cop.


----------



## ScarletRage

Mertex and TN scream scumteam to me. That does not rule out Avatar but I would want a lot of evidence.


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> Funny thing about Mertex's supposed "PR" - no matter what it might be, Rosie was Town's most important player. Mertex should have done more to protect Rosie, even if that meant outing herself, to draw attention away from Rosie.
> 
> That is, if Mertex really is a PR. Which I don't believe at all.



Grandma, in the QT post #84, Rosie said, that protection should not be wasted on her.   You had access to that post.

Then in Post # 86, after Aye asked her why she said that, Rosie said her role could not be protected from NK - *so both you and SR are lying.*

In post #108 in the QT, Aye mentioned that it didn't sit well with her that you were lying.  Then she posted on the thread here that what Grandma was saying was not true.   Rosie did too, so those that want to believe Grandma's lie should then claim that Rosie and Aye were lying,  because it is right there on the thread.  I've already quoted it once. 

If Aye won't verify that what I am saying is true, she might just be trying to protect herself, which is not pro-town, because I've been told that I should put Town above myself, but each one of us must make our own choices.


----------



## ScarletRage

If either you Sameech or Avatar is scum that means either Mathblade/House or TN is playing a horrible game.

Mertex, I doubt Grandma is lying about the lack of neighborhood notice. You have already tagged Aye. Posting the same shit is just drowning out town communications at this point.


----------



## ScarletRage

First paragraph is diected at Sameech. Second at Mertex.


----------



## ScarletRage

Mertex said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing about Mertex's supposed "PR" - no matter what it might be, Rosie was Town's most important player. Mertex should have done more to protect Rosie, even if that meant outing herself, to draw attention away from Rosie.
> 
> That is, if Mertex really is a PR. Which I don't believe at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma, in the QT post #84, Rosie said, that protection should not be wasted on her.   You had access to that post.
> 
> Then in Post # 86, after Aye asked her why she said that, Rosie said her role could not be protected from NK - *so both you and SR are lying.*
> 
> In post #108 in the QT, Aye mentioned that it didn't sit well with her that you were lying.  Then she posted on the thread here that what Grandma was saying was not true.   Rosie did too, so those that want to believe Grandma's lie should then claim that Rosie and Aye were lying,  because it is right there on the thread.  I've already quoted it once.
> 
> If Aye won't verify that what I am saying is true, she might just be trying to protect herself, which is not pro-town, because I've been told that I should put Town above myself, but each one of us must make our own choices.
Click to expand...

Why would you consider Aye lying as town there? That would assure your lynch and let lying scum go fmypov.  It is not a lowrisk gambit.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Mertex said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing about Mertex's supposed "PR" - no matter what it might be, Rosie was Town's most important player. Mertex should have done more to protect Rosie, even if that meant outing herself, to draw attention away from Rosie.
> 
> That is, if Mertex really is a PR. Which I don't believe at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @AyeCantSeeYou  is the only one that can verify that I'm telling the truth when I say that Rosie posted in the QT that she couldn't be protected.  She explicitly told the neighborhood, "don't waste protection on me, I can't be protected".
> 
> @Wolfsister77   please explain to me how me telling you who I shielded is going to help you decide whether I was helping Town or not.  When you are able to tell me that my mentioning the name of the person I shielded is going to help you figure out who's Scum, I will gladly tell you.
Click to expand...


Yes, Rosie told us she could not be protected, that the type of role she had wouldn't stop a NK on her.
Posts 84 and 86, Southern QT, Dated 8-22-14 (9 days ago).


----------



## Mertex

ScarletRage said:


> @House
> @ScarletRage
> @Grandma
> 
> Your quote box broke. Please reply to your own post and I will tell you why.



Why don't you give me the explanation right here, in words that I can understand.  I have a hard time deciphering your posts.





Mertex said:


> All of you have disagreed with my post but I don't see any of you giving a reason as to why.  Why don't you provide a good reason why I should instead of just disagreeing with me?  Are you able to think of one?
> Because I'm not sure that revealing it is good for Town.  I don't know if the Scum teams even targeted the person, but if one of the teams did, and that person didn't die, my revealing it may just be the information that Scum needs.


----------



## Mertex

ScarletRage said:


> @Mertex aside from Grandma, who I do not forsee voting, who do you think is scum?



Because of all the lies that she has manufactured, Grandma remains at the top of my list.

Because of all the lies you've told on this thread, I see you as Scum, too.

Wolfsister, for telling me that she can't use anything from the QT even though it was verified by Rosie and Aye, and for swallowing the lies that Grandma is spewing when it has been verified that Grandma should have seen Rosie's post where she said protection shouldn't be wasted on her and still (Wolf) insisting that I should have protected her, she's highly suspect, FOS = Wolfsister.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

My take - for whoever cares - is that Mertex is town. None of her posts, when compared to other games she has played town, differ from this game. When she played scum, she wasn't posting much and wasn't calling everyone scum/scummy/idiot/dummy/etc. She way lying low and stayed in the background while townies tore each others throats out. What is she doing in this game? She's out front, posting as though all of us are her enemy, which is her town meta.


----------



## ScarletRage

Mertex, that still foesn't explain why you didn't protect Rosie. If you used your power scum would not be attacking her. Thus you were not protected from a kill.

I still do not know which disagreed post you want me to explain. That is because you quoted a cafe postm


----------



## ScarletRage

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> My take - for whoever cares - is that Mertex is town. None of her posts, when compared to other games she has played town, differ from this game. When she played scum, she wasn't posting much and wasn't calling everyone scum/scummy/idiot/dummy/etc. She way lying low and stayed in the background while townies tore each others throats out. What is she doing in this game? She's out front, posting as though all of us are her enemy, which is her town meta.


Funny. I saw Mertex working with people and much calmer as town. She lurked a fair amount where we mislynched her. Being front and center is aldo nit where a PR should be.


----------



## ScarletRage

That is unless that PRs job is to take a bullet.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Question for everyone - Where is TN? Why isn't he posting in the thread, like he had been since the game started? He used his ability on Mertex, tells SR to not lynch Mertex on Day 1, then disappears? Not exactly town behavior, is it?


----------



## ScarletRage

Mertex said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Mertex aside from Grandma, who I do not forsee voting, who do you think is scum?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because of all the lies that she has manufactured, Grandma remains at the top of my list.
> 
> Because of all the lies you've told on this thread, I see you as Scum, too.
> 
> Wolfsister, for telling me that she can't use anything from the QT even though it was verified by Rosie and Aye, and for swallowing the lies that Grandma is spewing when it has been verified that Grandma should have seen Rosie's post where she said protection shouldn't be wasted on her and still (Wolf) insisting that I should have protected her, she's highly suspect, FOS = Wolfsister.
Click to expand...


Yeah. You cannot follow directions at all.


----------



## ScarletRage

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Question for everyone - Where is TN? Why isn't he posting in the thread, like he had been since the game started? He used his ability on Mertex, tells SR to not lynch Mertex on Day 1, then disappears? Not exactly town behavior, is it?



I can go for a TN lynch. He is posting on mafiascum.


----------



## Mertex

ScarletRage said:


> Well, let's see here. Announced in thread you are ice immune and you expect us to believe icescum attacked you? *Or Grandma who had total kill immunity?* Rosie couldn't be attacked by icescum. TN was under heavy suspicion and makes no sense as a kill.
> 
> If you expect us to believe icescum attacked you, you had to use your shield. Yet that is in direct contradiction to the implication that you did not use shield.
> 
> Scum stealing my vest is remote.



Another lie.  I never said that Icescum attacked Grandma.  Give us the post number, or admit you are lying.

If Icescum attacked me, and I had protection, what do you mean I had to use my shield?  You are not making sense.  Typing gibberish in an attempt to blur what is obvious, that you have lied, just like Grandma has.


----------



## ScarletRage

I never said icescum shot grandma either. That post was about eliminating targets logically until you get left with me.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

ScarletRage said:


> That is unless that PRs job is to take a bullet.



Mertex explained in here and in the QT that the shield would kill her if the person she uses it on is a scum target. In other words, it would have redirected the hit to her. 

There's a game post where Wake was asked about players not using their abilities if they were forced to, in regards to what would happen to them. It was stated they would have been modkilled.


----------



## ScarletRage

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is unless that PRs job is to take a bullet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex explained in here and in the QT that the shield would kill her if the person she uses it on is a scum target. In other words, it would have redirected the hit to her.
> 
> There's a game post where Wake was asked about players not using their abilities if they were forced to, in regards to what would happen to them. It was stated they would have been modkilled.
Click to expand...

That is an utter fiction.


----------



## ScarletRage

The first paragraph. I mean. Not the second.


----------



## Mertex

ScarletRage said:


> Yeah I am pretty sure you are hiding behind your refusal to claim. One shot immunities, when used should be claimed.


I would rather hear that from the other Townies than from you, a suspected Scum.  I do not trust anything you say, and I was told I did not have to reveal my target.



> This works as two fold. First, it gives total permanent shields a place to hide.


Please explain further, I do not understand how it gives total permanent shield a place to hide.  It doesn't even make sense.



> Second, if you used your shield today you are essentially claiming fire scum if you think it saved a townie bc I am iceproof.



Huh?


----------



## ScarletRage

If Mertex used the shield a kill would be redirected to her, then she she should use it and tell us who.If she had the clause she would die if she picked scum regardless of the attack target, three deaths would have occurred. Thus Rosie's shield target is scum.


----------



## Mertex

ScarletRage said:


> Scrach point 2. Forgot your scumbuddy made you iceproof. Still your reluctance to tell us who isn't icescum is bullshit if you used the shield.



How would you know that Ice targeted the same person I shielded.  Your posts don't make any sense.  Are you just trying to confuse the issue and hope we forget all the lies House caught you in?


----------



## Mertex

ScarletRage said:


> *Grandma is the most obvious town in the thread. Lol.*




Why?  Because you and her are the only two that have been caught in flat-out lies? Lol is right!


----------



## ScarletRage

Mertex you are repeating shit we have already discussed.

If anyone who believes they are attacked claims one shot, scum cannot be certain if a player is protected or not. Thus giving fully immune places to hide.

Revealing your target prior to somrone surviving an attack is bad. Aftwards it confirms someone is not ice scum  Facts do not change regardless of who speaks them.


----------



## ScarletRage

I have not been caught in a lie. As far as I am concerned, Grandma has not either.

My job is to teach you how to play. I cannot and do nit lie about mechanics.


----------



## ScarletRage

The fact you House and Mathblade are panicking is sufficient proof. The fact you cannot figure out icescum do not attack themselves is fatal.


----------



## Mertex

ScarletRage said:


> @Mertex, you were immune to icekills last night (read every night bc scum). If scum attacked your target and youbshielded them (unlikely), then that player cannot be icescum as icescum do not shoot themselves. It is not rocketscience.
> 
> Instead you hem and haw bc you do not want clears.



But how do I know they attacked my target?  When you are able to verify that, then you can be believed.  *There are other roles in play in this game that are not exposed to the players.  *


----------



## ScarletRage

@AyeCantSeeYou Lend me your vote for Mertex for 48 hours. If we cannot get Mertex lynched, we do a TN lynch.


----------



## Mertex

ScarletRage said:


> If either you Sameech or Avatar is scum that means either Mathblade/House or TN is playing a horrible game.
> 
> Mertex, I doubt Grandma is lying about the lack of neighborhood notice. You have already tagged Aye. Posting the same shit is just drowning out town communications at this point.



I think House called out your lies.  Mathblade also caught you in a bunch of lies, so no, they are playing a good game, you and Grandma are playing a very bad game.....but everyone has to figure it out on their own, and some choose to believe that liars are Town.


----------



## ScarletRage

But how do I know they attacked my target?  When you are able to verify that, then you can be believed.  *There are other roles in play in this game that are not exposed to the players.  *[/QUOTE]
Lol. You didn't shield anyone so scum couldn't have targeted your shield version. They targeted me. If you really are doubting my claim's validity, you should highlight who icescum really intended to shoot at.

It cannot be

You (bc of TN)
Grandma bc total immunity
Tn bc lurkage
Mebelle/Mathblade bc Mebelle never got much onto paper.
House bc wallflower
Sgt. G same


----------



## ScarletRage

Mertex said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> If either you Sameech or Avatar is scum that means either Mathblade/House or TN is playing a horrible game.
> 
> Mertex, I doubt Grandma is lying about the lack of neighborhood notice. You have already tagged Aye. Posting the same shit is just drowning out town communications at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think House called out your lies.  Mathblade also caught you in a bunch of lies, so no, they are playing a good game, you and Grandma are playing a very bad game.....but everyone has to figure it out on their own, and *some choose to believe that liars are Town.*
Click to expand...


----------



## Mertex

ScarletRage said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny thing about Mertex's supposed "PR" - no matter what it might be, Rosie was Town's most important player. Mertex should have done more to protect Rosie, even if that meant outing herself, to draw attention away from Rosie.
> 
> That is, if Mertex really is a PR. Which I don't believe at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma, in the QT post #84, Rosie said, that protection should not be wasted on her.   You had access to that post.
> 
> Then in Post # 86, after Aye asked her why she said that, Rosie said her role could not be protected from NK - *so both you and SR are lying.*
> 
> In post #108 in the QT, Aye mentioned that it didn't sit well with her that you were lying.  Then she posted on the thread here that what Grandma was saying was not true.   Rosie did too, so those that want to believe Grandma's lie should then claim that Rosie and Aye were lying,  because it is right there on the thread.  I've already quoted it once.
> 
> If Aye won't verify that what I am saying is true, she might just be trying to protect herself, which is not pro-town, because I've been told that I should put Town above myself, but each one of us must make our own choices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would you consider Aye lying as town there? That would assure your lynch and let lying scum go fmypov.  It is not a lowrisk gambit.
Click to expand...


Why would you say that I am considering that Aye is lying.  Aye is the only one that can verify what I said that has been posted in the QT as truth.  That she may not want to verify does not mean she is lying.  You are trying to create friction between me and Aye and it is obvious.  I believe Aye is Town, she was very quick to call out Grandma on her lie, so was Rosie, and we know that Rosie was Town.  You seem as desperate as Grandma, trying to create deflection.

And FYI, Aye has confirmed what I said.  Grandma knew that Rosie could not be protected, all that crap about blaming me for Rosie's death is just kerfuffle.  Kerfuffle from two Scum queens.


----------



## ScarletRage

You haven't proven a single lie. Theory disagreement which you are bogging this thread down with, is not lying.

You did consider Aye not backing you up. "If Aye doesn't verify this" sounds a hell of a lot like you were considering Aye to lie.

I believe Rosie may have played stupid. That does not change that shield would have redirected the kill and saved Rosie.

Now let's just wait on confirmation from Wake rather than saying the same things over again.

Your refusal to clear someone of being icescum is telling.


----------



## ScarletRage

If you really think I am lying, then your response should have been to out who you used shield on. We both know you are holding it bc scum.


----------



## Mertex

ScarletRage said:


> Mertex, that still foesn't explain why you didn't protect Rosie. If you used your power scum would not be attacking her. Thus you were not protected from a kill.
> 
> I still do not know which disagreed post you want me to explain. That is because you quoted a cafe postm



You are either not reading the posts (which suggests Scum) or you are lying.  How many times do I have to say it before you grasp it?  I didn't believe Rosie was PR because she blurted it out in the neighborhood in one of her very first posts.  I may not have played as much as you, but I know that a PR doesn't claim their role in front of others who may or may not be Town just for the sake of doing it.  Grandma was in our neighborhood.  What would keep Grandma as scum from killing Rosie knowing that Rosie is a Cop and cannot be protected? You claim to be an experienced player and I would like your experienced response to that.


----------



## Mertex

ScarletRage said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Mertex aside from Grandma, who I do not forsee voting, who do you think is scum?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because of all the lies that she has manufactured, Grandma remains at the top of my list.
> 
> Because of all the lies you've told on this thread, I see you as Scum, too.
> 
> Wolfsister, for telling me that she can't use anything from the QT even though it was verified by Rosie and Aye, and for swallowing the lies that Grandma is spewing when it has been verified that Grandma should have seen Rosie's post where she said protection shouldn't be wasted on her and still (Wolf) insisting that I should have protected her, she's highly suspect, FOS = Wolfsister.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah. You cannot follow directions at all.
Click to expand...


Yeah, you want to continue protecting Grandma.


----------



## MathBlade

@Mertex this is Scarlet Rage's play. Once she "decides" you are scum she just screams the same damn things 50 million times until you are lynched. It is like a broken program. According to her: you, me, and House are all scum colluding together on zero evidence. Both of you rehashing the same arguments for what might be 2-3 pages is counter productive and anti town because players may pick between the both of you just to shut this up. Be the better player and let Scarlet Rage scream at air. 

IMO -- You're town she is scum. Time to move on. Let her flail on her own and others catch up and post so Scumhunting can go on.


----------



## Mertex

ScarletRage said:


> I never said icescum shot grandma either. That post was about eliminating targets logically until you get left with me.




No you said I wanted you to believe that icescum attacked me or Grandma.  Don't you even read what you post?

you expect us to believe* icescum attacked you? Or Grandma who had total kill immunity?* 

Now you are just posting crap to create too many posts for others to read and deflect from your scumminess.


----------



## ScarletRage

@Mertex if you activated Shield, why doesn't it show here?

Official USMB Mafia Game 5 A Game of Fire and Ice Page 124 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

My role PM also implies that abilities much be activated during the day.


----------



## ScarletRage

Mertex said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never said icescum shot grandma either. That post was about eliminating targets logically until you get left with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you said I wanted you to believe that icescum attacked me or Grandma.  Don't you even read what you post?
> 
> you expect us to believe* icescum attacked you? Or Grandma who had total kill immunity?*
> 
> Now you are just posting crap to create too many posts for others to read and deflect from your scumminess.
Click to expand...

Now you are quoting out of context.

I said something along the lines of "Do you really expect us to believe scum attacked you or Grandma?" Which means those ideas are ludicrous.


----------



## ScarletRage

MathBlade said:


> @Mertex this is Scarlet Rage's play. Once she "decides" you are scum she just screams the same damn things 50 million times until you are lynched. It is like a broken program. According to her: you, me, and House are all scum colluding together on zero evidence. Both of you rehashing the same arguments for what might be 2-3 pages is counter productive and anti town because players may pick between the both of you just to shut this up. Be the better player and let Scarlet Rage scream at air.
> 
> IMO -- You're town she is scum. Time to move on. Let her flail on her own and others catch up and post so Scumhunting can go on.



Funny you say I am the one spamming when I am asking Mertex to stop posting shit.

Also, your whole post is nothing but a discredit.

What do you think of TN/Avatar and Sameech?


----------



## Mertex

ScarletRage said:


> @Mertex if you activated Shield, why doesn't it show here?
> 
> Official USMB Mafia Game 5 A Game of Fire and Ice Page 124 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> My role PM also implies that abilities much be activated during the day.




Ask Wake, because I did activate it.



Mertex said:


> @Wake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Human Shield
> 
> 
> This should remove any doubt that I'm Town.  If I end up dying, so be it.  Those who are voting for me will look very suspect.


----------



## ScarletRage

Let's suppose you activated it and Wake made a mistake by not indicating it was you but Sh. Why won't you clear someone fypov that is likely not ice scum? If you say this question is invalid because I am asking you, I will tag everyone.


----------



## ScarletRage

My gut said you picked your buddy TN.


----------



## ScarletRage

You cannot say that bc obvbuddies when you flip


----------



## Shaitra

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Question for everyone - Where is TN? Why isn't he posting in the thread, like he had been since the game started? He used his ability on Mertex, tells SR to not lynch Mertex on Day 1, then disappears? Not exactly town behavior, is it?



This weekend is marathon weekend at mafiascum.net.  That means more than likely TN is playing multiple games around the clock.  I know the marathon area at mafiascum.net is open and several games are being played there.  TN mentioned it here in the thread.


----------



## ScarletRage

Shiatra, all true but marathons are not to be used as an excuse for neglecting games.


----------



## ScarletRage

@Shaitra vote Mertex with us? She is L minus 2.


----------



## MathBlade

ScarletRage said:


> Funny you say I am the one spamming when I am asking Mertex to stop posting shit.
> 
> Also, your whole post is nothing but a discredit.
> 
> What do you think of TN/Avatar and Sameech?



 Tn is towny to me and Avatar is scummy. Tn looks to have put a whole ton of effort into charts while they could be scum for it I tend to believe helping discussion further along is protown.

Avatar is scummy to be for multpile reasons. Lots of not taking much of a stand on anything and their vote coming towards the end of Moonglow's voting pattern. Seems to be a lot of I will let chaos flow around me. Interacts with almost everyone but you. Likely scum partner of you for no comms in the thread.

Sameech depends on if they are telling the truth. If they are lying then my hypothesis for Avatar scum weakens, if truth telling it strengthens. 

For now my vote is on the person who has to have the mod be a liar for their story to work.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Shaitra said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Question for everyone - Where is TN? Why isn't he posting in the thread, like he had been since the game started? He used his ability on Mertex, tells SR to not lynch Mertex on Day 1, then disappears? Not exactly town behavior, is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This weekend is marathon weekend at mafiascum.net.  That means more than likely TN is playing multiple games around the clock.  I know the marathon area at mafiascum.net is open and several games are being played there.  TN mentioned it here in the thread.
Click to expand...


That doesn't excuse him from not posting in this game here.


----------



## MathBlade

That smiley is supposed to be an eye roll sorry.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

MathBlade said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny you say I am the one spamming when I am asking Mertex to stop posting shit.
> 
> Also, your whole post is nothing but a discredit.
> 
> What do you think of TN/Avatar and Sameech?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tn is towny to me and Avatar is scummy. Tn looks to have put a whole ton of effort into charts while they could be scum for it I tend to believe helping discussion further along is protown.
> 
> Avatar is scummy to be for multpile reasons. Lots of not taking much of a stand on anything and their vote coming towards the end of Moonglow's voting pattern. Seems to be a lot of I will let chaos flow around me. Interacts with almost everyone but you. Likely scum partner of you for no comms in the thread.
> 
> Sameech depends on if they are telling the truth. If they are lying then my hypothesis for Avatar scum weakens, if truth telling it strengthens.
> 
> For now my vote is on the person who has to have the mod be a liar for their story to work.
Click to expand...


TN posted vote charts in a previous game here when he was scum. In his town games here, he did not use them.


----------



## ScarletRage

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Question for everyone - Where is TN? Why isn't he posting in the thread, like he had been since the game started? He used his ability on Mertex, tells SR to not lynch Mertex on Day 1, then disappears? Not exactly town behavior, is it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This weekend is marathon weekend at mafiascum.net.  That means more than likely TN is playing multiple games around the clock.  I know the marathon area at mafiascum.net is open and several games are being played there.  TN mentioned it here in the thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That doesn't excuse him from not posting in this game here.
Click to expand...


Agreed. I do believe Mertex and TN are buddies. Lynching Mertex will help us get at TN


----------



## MathBlade

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> TN posted vote charts in a previous game here when he was scum. In his town games here, he did not use them.



You're the second person to bring that up when I mention the charts. FA also did in the neighborhood and I wanted to see everyone's reaction. Are the charts a new thing?


----------



## MathBlade

ScarletRage said:


> Agreed. I do believe Mertex and TN are buddies. Lynching Mertex will help us get at TN



It is stuff like this that makes you not seem credible. Mertex,TN,House, and myself are all scum to you. This forces House and myself to be scum buddies and you would be escatic at having "solved" the game. Instead it is all about misdirection away from yourself.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

MathBlade said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> TN posted vote charts in a previous game here when he was scum. In his town games here, he did not use them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the second person to bring that up when I mention the charts. FA also did in the neighborhood and I wanted to see everyone's reaction. Are the charts a new thing?
Click to expand...


When TN shows charts, I tend to believe it's to distract attention away from him. He posted them in a game here when he was scum to appear as being 'helpful' to town. Unfortunately, I fell for it and so did many others. When he brings them in, like this game (which he hasn't shown them until now after he was last scum), it raises a red flag to me.


----------



## ScarletRage

I have never finished a game with TN scum.

Actually, I am doubting that too Sis. If you see a few posts back, Sameech having that much confidence Avatar is scum is surprising. It does make me doubt a few things.

You are just ranting I am not credible/scumover and over. Why are you concerned with my credibility if you think I am scum?

I am considering both Avatar and Sameech as scum but that's a stretch.


----------



## MathBlade

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> When TN shows charts, I tend to believe it's to distract attention away from him. He posted them in a game here when he was scum to appear as being 'helpful' to town. Unfortunately, I fell for it and so did many others. When he brings them in, like this game (which he hasn't shown them until now after he was last scum), it raises a red flag to me.



I can see that and respect it. Two players having concerns over it takes my read to null for TN. My gut says town. Thread says scum. Split the difference since I have no meta for TN.


----------



## Shaitra

Aye, I agree that it doesn't excuse him from being here, but you did ask where he was so I told you. 

ScarletRage, I don't know that I can vote Mertex just yet.  I've been reading TN as town and you are linking both Mertex and TN as scum.


----------



## ScarletRage

@sameech'


AyeCantSeeYou said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> TN posted vote charts in a previous game here when he was scum. In his town games here, he did not use them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the second person to bring that up when I mention the charts. FA also did in the neighborhood and I wanted to see everyone's reaction. Are the charts a new thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When TN shows charts, I tend to believe it's to distract attention away from him. He posted them in a game here when he was scum to appear as being 'helpful' to town. Unfortunately, I fell for it and so did many others. When he brings them in, like this game (which he hasn't shown them until now after he was last scum), it raises a red flag to me.
Click to expand...


I do think both Mertex and TN are scum, so my vote will be on the larger wagon. Would you consider lynching Mertex today and we make a joint push on TN tomorrow?


----------



## ScarletRage

Shaitra said:


> Aye, I agree that it doesn't excuse him from being here, but you did ask where he was so I told you.
> 
> ScarletRage, I don't know that I can vote Mertex just yet.  I've been reading TN as town and you are linking both Mertex and TN as scum.



Ok. Let's talk then. I have hydraed with TN townand this does not look like his town game.

Why do you think TN is town?


----------



## MathBlade

ScarletRage said:


> I have never finished a game with TN scum.
> 
> Actually, I am doubting that too Sis. If you see a few posts back, Sameech having that much confidence Avatar is scum is surprising. It does make me doubt a few things.
> 
> You are just ranting I am not credible/scumover and over. Why are you concerned with my credibility if you think I am scum?
> 
> I am considering both Avatar and Sameech as scum but that's a stretch.



Not ranting. Just stating. You are dominating the thread so I am warning others about you. I am almost certain you are scum so I am calmly stating my case and seeing if others follow while doing my best to stop town derp.

Avatar and Sameech IMO is ridiculous. More than likely a 1-1 ratio.


----------



## Shaitra

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> TN posted vote charts in a previous game here when he was scum. In his town games here, he did not use them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the second person to bring that up when I mention the charts. FA also did in the neighborhood and I wanted to see everyone's reaction. Are the charts a new thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When TN shows charts, I tend to believe it's to distract attention away from him. He posted them in a game here when he was scum to appear as being 'helpful' to town. Unfortunately, I fell for it and so did many others. When he brings them in, like this game (which he hasn't shown them until now after he was last scum), it raises a red flag to me.
Click to expand...


I think the kicker will be if he posts charts and doesn't provide any analysis of the data then he is definitely scum.  (i.e., IIoA)  TN even mentioned it earlier in the thread that when he posts charts this time he will be providing analysis.


----------



## ScarletRage

Derp that post should have been directed at Aye not Sameech.


----------



## ScarletRage

MathBlade said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never finished a game with TN scum.
> 
> Actually, I am doubting that too Sis. If you see a few posts back, Sameech having that much confidence Avatar is scum is surprising. It does make me doubt a few things.
> 
> You are just ranting I am not credible/scumover and over. Why are you concerned with my credibility if you think I am scum?
> 
> I am considering both Avatar and Sameech as scum but that's a stretch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not ranting. Just stating. You are dominating the thread so I am warning others about you. I am almost certain you are scum so I am calmly stating my case and seeing if others follow while doing my best to stop town derp.
> 
> Avatar and Sameech IMO is ridiculous. More than likely a 1-1 ratio.
Click to expand...

You want me to shut up Mathblade, best not to say I am scum every post you make.

Your case needs thorough reexamination as you should know that if a scum is roleblocked they cannot kill even if they target a macho cop.


----------



## ScarletRage

Shaitra said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> TN posted vote charts in a previous game here when he was scum. In his town games here, he did not use them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the second person to bring that up when I mention the charts. FA also did in the neighborhood and I wanted to see everyone's reaction. Are the charts a new thing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When TN shows charts, I tend to believe it's to distract attention away from him. He posted them in a game here when he was scum to appear as being 'helpful' to town. Unfortunately, I fell for it and so did many others. When he brings them in, like this game (which he hasn't shown them until now after he was last scum), it raises a red flag to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the kicker will be if he posts charts and doesn't provide any analysis of the data then he is definitely scum.  (i.e., IIoA)  TN even mentioned it earlier in the thread that when he posts charts this time he will be providing analysis.
Click to expand...

I look at that and see scum defensiveness. TN has been in the background long before marathin weekend.


----------



## MathBlade

ScarletRage said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never finished a game with TN scum.
> 
> Actually, I am doubting that too Sis. If you see a few posts back, Sameech having that much confidence Avatar is scum is surprising. It does make me doubt a few things.
> 
> You are just ranting I am not credible/scumover and over. Why are you concerned with my credibility if you think I am scum?
> 
> I am considering both Avatar and Sameech as scum but that's a stretch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not ranting. Just stating. You are dominating the thread so I am warning others about you. I am almost certain you are scum so I am calmly stating my case and seeing if others follow while doing my best to stop town derp.
> 
> Avatar and Sameech IMO is ridiculous. More than likely a 1-1 ratio.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want me to shut up Mathblade, best not to say I am scum every post you make.
> 
> Your case needs thorough reexamination as you should know that if a scum is roleblocked they cannot kill even if they target a macho cop.
Click to expand...


And who was roleblocked? Was it the green or all abilities. Post number please.


----------



## ScarletRage

Day abilities were not roleblocked. They cannot be. Lol. The Central hood knows who, if anyone, was blocked.

I was using an example there to show you that there are ways of "protecting" Mertex that do not require a doctor.


----------



## ScarletRage

Those methos of "protection" do not count as protection for Macho cops.


----------



## MathBlade

Wtf...simple question requires simple answer.
Was Avatar roleblocked from making the Rosie kill? That was your point about me having to reevaluate. Tell me where. Not an example of what could have happened. I only care about what did happen.

It is possible all the players are hydras with Zergling opposition players. Irrevelant unless they talk about doing stuff for the hive.


----------



## Shaitra

ScarletRage said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aye, I agree that it doesn't excuse him from being here, but you did ask where he was so I told you.
> 
> ScarletRage, I don't know that I can vote Mertex just yet.  I've been reading TN as town and you are linking both Mertex and TN as scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. Let's talk then. I have hydraed with TN townand this does not look like his town game.
> 
> Why do you think TN is town?
Click to expand...


It seems too much an obvious play to protect Mertex the way he did.  It does make it look like they are scum partners and I just think he's a better player than being so obvious like that.  Also, he has been posting more in this game than in his previous scum games.


----------



## ScarletRage

MathBlade said:


> Wtf...simple question requires simple answer.
> Was Avatar roleblocked from making the Rosie kill? That was your point about me having to reevaluate. Tell me where. Not an example of what could have happened. I only care about what did happen.
> 
> It is possible all the players are hydras with Zergling opposition players. Irrevelant unless they talk about doing stuff for the hive.


Lol. Nope. You teally are fucking hopeless this game. I never postulated Avatar made any sort of kill. Sameech has.

The roleblocker comes out as a method of saving a macho cop. That is all.


----------



## ScarletRage

Shaitra said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aye, I agree that it doesn't excuse him from being here, but you did ask where he was so I told you.
> 
> ScarletRage, I don't know that I can vote Mertex just yet.  I've been reading TN as town and you are linking both Mertex and TN as scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. Let's talk then. I have hydraed with TN townand this does not look like his town game.
> 
> Why do you think TN is town?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It seems too much an obvious play to protect Mertex the way he did.  It does make it look like they are scum partners and I just think he's a better player than being so obvious like that.  Also, he has been posting more in this game than in his previous scum games.
Click to expand...


Assume tn is lost scum. He has zero idea on who he wants dead. So he picks Mertex and gambles no link.

At the end of Day 1, I said Moonglow is town. Let's lynch Mertex instead. Do you know who disagreed by clicking the red X. Tn.


----------



## MathBlade

Gee thanks...that is now to not get personal.

And you didn't state a name. So I went with the flow of conversation be clear. 

Secondly you think Mertex,TN,House,and myself are scum. Please do explain how Sameech killed anyone?


----------



## ScarletRage

The simple narrative is often the truth.

TN and Mertex protect each other bc buddies. TN gives Mertex the elemental bonus bc it leaves their killing options open. Mertex uses her shield but refuses to say who on. Her saying so would make someone a lot less likelyto be ice scum. Why eon't she say. No clearing people. She townreads TN. TN townreads her.

Buddies in sync.

====<========
@MathBlade

I never said Sameech killed anyone. If any of my msin list are town, it is likely you. You would be replaced w one of Avatar Sameech.


----------



## MathBlade

ScarletRage said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have never finished a game with TN scum.
> 
> Actually, I am doubting that too Sis. If you see a few posts back, Sameech having that much confidence Avatar is scum is surprising. It does make me doubt a few things.
> 
> You are just ranting I am not credible/scumover and over. Why are you concerned with my credibility if you think I am scum?
> 
> I am considering both Avatar and Sameech as scum but that's a stretch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not ranting. Just stating. You are dominating the thread so I am warning others about you. I am almost certain you are scum so I am calmly stating my case and seeing if others follow while doing my best to stop town derp.
> 
> Avatar and Sameech IMO is ridiculous. More than likely a 1-1 ratio.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You want me to shut up Mathblade, best not to say I am scum every post you make.
> 
> Your case needs thorough reexamination as you should know that if a scum is roleblocked they cannot kill even if they target a macho cop.
Click to expand...

Explain the last paragraph without pronouns then please. Who do I need to reevaluate and why.


----------



## ScarletRage

@MathBlade, your case on me needs reevaluation. You know that if scum are roleblocked while attacking the Macho Cop, the kill will not go through. That is because the ability is considered to be stopping scum, not a protection action. Shield should work the same way. Your case on me rests on me "lying" rather than this being a philosphical disagreement.


----------



## MathBlade

.....Back to this again?? Shield to me reads like bodyguard like House explained it earlier. To me you are confirmed liar. Pretty damn simple. You lying is one part of it. 

The other parts which you forgot which were acting strange and telling me to do things with little to no justification. If I told anyone to "fake a dayvig" in the thread wouldn't that be suspicious. 

I'm pretty sure you are scum and my vote is staying here. If Mertex gets lynched which I hope to God not we need to look at the people on that train.


----------



## FA_Q2

Mertex said:


> Why do you want me to reveal who I shielded?  Obviously it wasn't Rosie, or I would be dead.


Because a one shot ability is helpful to town to know who was targeted and does not help scum at all.  You not revealing is simply asinine.


for some reason you like strife and confusing town.  Even of you are not scum you are toxic to town


----------



## FA_Q2

Grandma said:


> No one in the Central QT knew that Rosie was the Cop. Neither Aye nor myself told them.
> 
> Keep spinning, Mertex.


That's only half true.  Aye REPEATEDLY stated how important it was that Rosie stayed alive when such was simply not necessary.

That clearly highlights her for the NK.


----------



## FA_Q2

CaféAuLait said:


> I agree it most certainty can be used by scum and I believe it has been.
> 
> I am not sure what you mean about 'me barking up the wrong tree with her' though. I was addressing Avatar's statement no one else.
> 
> The biggest person who kept coming up as having a PR on this thread was Mertex. I know many were questioning if Rosie was scum here too due to meta change though, I don't recall PR being mentioned for Rosie though. I will state again I may have missed it in Central where it was claimed she was an investigator.  IIRC it was mentioned she may need to be protected though but no reason was given other than she had a PR IIRC.


It was never claimed that she was an investigator.  It WAS beaten over and over and over again that Rosie needed to stay alive at least through day 2 by Aye.


That is a pretty revealing statement though...


----------



## FA_Q2

MathBlade said:


> I'm the oldest by one whole minute. I have not played anywhere near as much mafia as my sister. For her it's a passion.
> 
> And about the neighbor thread...It is like a cult where everyone uses acronyms and asks my opinion and are ..."oh yeah we have to translate..."
> 
> The parts that are intelligible seem to be really stupid ideas like dayvig for example. I don't lie in mafia. 1) It's stupid to me. 2) It's almost always obvious when I do lie, reinforcing my belief in rule 1.


Are you claiming twins!

Usually twins know each-other very well....

And you are calling SR (Scarlet Rage) scum...

Things that make you go hmmm....


----------



## ScarletRage

I wanted to get away from the setup spec and I explained in thread why I wanted you to fake that. It wasn't Sameech's ability and it would have generated reactions.


----------



## FA_Q2

Shaitra said:


> I will need to go back and re-read, but didn't someone use an ability on Mertex that would force her to use the shield last night?


Sameech.  Mertex used the shield - fact.  Sameech's ability ensured it.


----------



## Avatar4321

scarlet you asked for my leans at the moment.

I am still suspecting TN. His lack of activity has been bothering me. I think I'll wait until I see his response to decide..

I think we seriously need to consider aye and grandma. I don't see grandma as obviously town. The fact that they spread the word of rosies role makes me wonder though. I'm leaning more toward grandma of the two. She has been focused solely on mertex practically the whole game. I could see a set up situation.

I'm thinking mertex is probably town. But I haven't completely exhonorated her at this point.

Sam is the hardest for me right now. I was getting a completely town read in him day one. He didn't say anything about his suspicions in the group during the night and suddenly he is claiming I am scum bases on being L1 on moonglows wagon. Not only that but he is dead certain. I've seen him claim people are scum before to get a reaction but he isn't changing. But usually he is trying to get his subject to talk and give away their partner. Instead he wants me vigilante killed rather than lynched. It's unusual for him. It's a scummy move for him. Especially since he isn't really doesn't have a good reason for his suspicion.

sgt is flying under the radar. That has me concerned. Not sure if it's cause he is newb or scum.

still early for mathblade. I like what she has to say so far but I don't know her tells as well.

cafe comes off as town to me. Wolf too.

not sure with house and shaitra.

I think we probably should keep our focus on those who knew Rosie had a pr.


----------



## FA_Q2

Sgt_Gath said:


> She wouldn't even know if icescum had attacked her, according to Wake.
> 
> The people who were targeted were not informed if the attack failed.


Wake said that you are not informed if you are targeted.  SR claims that wake informed here that she is no longer immune.  Those are two different things and I can see how both might very well be true.  SR is assuming that her one shot protection is gone because it was used.  I think that is a fair assumption.  That said, SR is playing VERY differently than usual and much of the neighborhood chatter with her has made me very suspicious of her  for the same reasons that Math has.  

BTW, we still have no claims of jailers last night.  Can you confirm that you did not target Rosie with one of those keys?  If you didn't then we have 2 jailers out there and I am going to assume that neither selected a target because they are not mentioning if they did.  

Keeping silent about selecting a target at this point is very damaging to town and dumb.  If you are a jailer AND used your ability then let us know who you protected - it could very well lend us some information on who was targeted.


----------



## ScarletRage

Sometimes a no risk lie helps town the best. :facepalm:

For example, if an everynight cop has a guilty on scum, theyclaim they are a one shot cop. It is a lie. Scum ignore the everynight cop. To town, they do not care. A guilty is a guilty.


----------



## FA_Q2

MathBlade said:


> Tn is towny to me and Avatar is scummy. Tn looks to have put a whole ton of effort into charts while they could be scum for it I tend to believe helping discussion further along is protown.
> 
> Avatar is scummy to be for multpile reasons. Lots of not taking much of a stand on anything and their vote coming towards the end of Moonglow's voting pattern. Seems to be a lot of I will let chaos flow around me. Interacts with almost everyone but you. Likely scum partner of you for no comms in the thread.
> 
> Sameech depends on if they are telling the truth. If they are lying then my hypothesis for Avatar scum weakens, if truth telling it strengthens.
> 
> For now my vote is on the person who has to have the mod be a liar for their story to work.


This interests me because you are keying into the same things that Sam has been keying into with Avi.

Avi warrants another look.  


Of note: 
the Mertex wagon has moved WAYYYYY to fast.  We are not close to the deadline at all.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> @Wolfsister77   please explain to me how me telling you who I shielded is going to help you decide whether I was helping Town or not.  When you are able to tell me that my mentioning the name of the person I shielded is going to help you figure out who's Scum, I will gladly tell you.



@Mertex I have 2 main reasons I'm voting for you. 1) You are one of the 3 in Rosie's hood that knew her role. Fire mafia killed her and I have to believe it's because someone knew she was the cop. The most likely are you, Aye, Grandma.
2) You won't share who you protected last night. I can see absolutely not justifiable reason for you to deny this info. to town. The more info. we have about what could of happened overnight, the better. Perhaps the person you protected was targeted by ice mafia-then perhaps that person could be considered not ice mafia. I'd like to know who used the jailers keys and who they jailed because they could be ice mafia targets or they could be ice mafia themselves because they were jailed. All these are one shot abilities so why not tell us? If you have used your jail keys-keep quiet. Otherwise, this info. can help us.


----------



## FA_Q2

Mertex said:


> You don't know for a fact that I didn't use shield. You want me to name the person so that you can figure out why that person didn't die when Ice tried to take them out.


that info helps town BTW so lust spit it out already.  

If you don't think so then post some damn logic for it already.


----------



## ScarletRage

I was asking you to do a similar lie Sis.

FA, I agree with all your setup discussion but not all of your reads. We will need to talk.


----------



## FA_Q2

MathBlade said:


> I can see that and respect it. Two players having concerns over it takes my read to null for TN. My gut says town. Thread says scum. Split the difference since I have no meta for TN.


I should note that I believe that TN stated his charts were making a comeback before the game started.  IOW, they would be here weather or not he pulled scum.  I am not going to alter my read for TN based on charts - he uses them as a self preservation tool.  If they had meaning then he would be discussing something WITH them rath4er than just throwing them um and demanding we lynch those who are not voting (which was inaccurate as well because he said I had not voted when I had).


----------



## Wolfsister77

Above meant to say if you have not used your jail keys, keep quiet.


----------



## MathBlade

FA_Q2 said:


> Are you claiming twins!
> 
> Usually twins know each-other very well....
> 
> And you are calling SR (Scarlet Rage) scum...
> 
> Things that make you go hmmm....



FA - Twins in real life. Not the mafia role. 

She is playing very different from times past. She also explicitly knows my "no lie" rule and asked anyway.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Mertex aside from Grandma, who I do not forsee voting, who do you think is scum?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because of all the lies that she has manufactured, Grandma remains at the top of my list.
> 
> Because of all the lies you've told on this thread, I see you as Scum, too.
> 
> Wolfsister, for telling me that she can't use anything from the QT even though it was verified by Rosie and Aye, and for swallowing the lies that Grandma is spewing when it has been verified that Grandma should have seen Rosie's post where she said protection shouldn't be wasted on her and still (Wolf) insisting that I should have protected her, she's highly suspect, FOS = Wolfsister.
Click to expand...


FoS me all you want. I don't give a shit. I've got nothing to hide and nothing to prove. I'm not swallowing any lies. I'm trying to put together pieces of a puzzle so I can make sure we lynch scum this time. If you want to FoS a townie, you are wasting your time. Instead of telling everyone who is suspicious of you that they must be scum, how about you cooperate with town-that is, if you are in fact town.


----------



## ScarletRage

No...I didn't. We never talk strategy out of fear of breaking the ongoing games rule Sis.

If I was aware, what gain is there by asking?


----------



## ScarletRage

Check the hood Sis. I linked you to a post you might find helpful.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Question for everyone - Where is TN? Why isn't he posting in the thread, like he had been since the game started? He used his ability on Mertex, tells SR to not lynch Mertex on Day 1, then disappears? Not exactly town behavior, is it?



@tn5421  Please explain your earlier charts. I tagged you and told you that I can scroll them if I reply to post. I would like to know if your charts are IIOA or if they are meant to help town. If they are IIOA like you did in game 2, then that will tell me something. Also, Cafe says you aren't posting in your neighborhood. Explain why not. Explain to us why you are posting at the main site-yes, I see you there also, and not here. For those that don't know-IIOA is information instead of analysis, a scum tactic.


----------



## ScarletRage

Indeed IIoA is a scum tactic. I bet many were hiding just posting role spec yesterday. There was oodles.

That is why I asked my sister to do a dayvig. Sameech would have freaked and we would have seen where the votes fell.


----------



## MathBlade

ScarletRage said:


> No...I didn't. We never talk strategy out of fear of breaking the ongoing games rule Sis.
> 
> If I was aware, what gain is there by asking?



I have told you post completion numerous times 

And what was to gain was three fold:
1) Break meta you could use it to mislynch me.
2) Have a lot of chaos you can hide behind.
3) See if I would be your puppet that would do your bidding since I had not read any of the thread at that point.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> FoS me all you want. I don't give a shit. I've got nothing to hide and nothing to prove. I'm not swallowing any lies. I'm trying to put together pieces of a puzzle so I can make sure we lynch scum this time. If you want to FoS a townie, you are wasting your time. Instead of telling everyone who is suspicious of you that they must be scum, how about you cooperate with town-that is, if you are in fact town.



You are swallowing lies.  Both Aye and Rosie confirmed that Grandma had lied when she said that I failed to reveal my ability.  You quickly voted for me then.  Now you claim that you can't use what is in QT, but you sure used what Grandma posted about the QT.  Rosie flipped Town, so we know she had no reason to lie.  

Grandma accused me of not shielding Rosie when she knew that Rosie could not be protected, because she posted that in the QT....that's another lie, and you are swallowing it.  Aye confirmed that too.  The only reason you would be doing that is if you are trying to help Scum, or you are Scum.

SR has accused me of not activating my ability.  When I posted the actual post that reveals that I did, she changed her accusation to some "what if" malarky.  Then you claim that you believe SR?

You've voted for 4 different people, just like I have.  So, don't be using that trite expression that Grandma has been using, that I tell everyone that is suspicious of me that they are Scum, because apparently you've done it the same number of times as I have.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Not sure if this'll make sense, so bear with me.

Sam said in a previous post he believes Avatar is scum. There aren't many ways to prove that, with the best one being a NK attempt on Avi and it not working because:
a) Avi is scum and the other team can't kill their opposites. In this case, that would mean Sam is scum as well. 
b) Those that targeted Avi were jailed. In which case, we need to know who was jailed, if that's actually what happened.
c) Avi was protected by another player. If it was a one-shot protect, we need to know this is what happened.


----------



## Shaitra

FA_Q2 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one in the Central QT knew that Rosie was the Cop. Neither Aye nor myself told them.
> 
> Keep spinning, Mertex.
> 
> 
> 
> That's only half true.  Aye REPEATEDLY stated how important it was that Rosie stayed alive when such was simply not necessary.
> 
> That clearly highlights her for the NK.
Click to expand...

So what is your read on Aye?


----------



## ScarletRage

Actually all we have is 


AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Not sure if this'll make sense, so bear with me.
> 
> Sam said in a previous post he believes Avatar is scum. There aren't many ways to prove that, with the best one being a NK attempt on Avi and it not working because:
> a) Avi is scum and the other team can't kill their opposites. In this case, that would mean Sam is scum as well.
> b) Those that targeted Avi were jailed. In which case, we need to know who was jailed, if that's actually what happened.
> c) Avi was protected by another player. If it was a one-shot protect, we need to know this is what happened.


Half right. His statement was that Avatar did the kill on Rosie.

To know that, Sameech would be claiming Tracker or somesuch. Tracker has never existed in this setup before. Nor has iceproof townie. Cops and trackers rarely exist in yhe same setup. He could also claim to have watched Rosie


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FoS me all you want. I don't give a shit. I've got nothing to hide and nothing to prove. I'm not swallowing any lies. I'm trying to put together pieces of a puzzle so I can make sure we lynch scum this time. If you want to FoS a townie, you are wasting your time. Instead of telling everyone who is suspicious of you that they must be scum, how about you cooperate with town-that is, if you are in fact town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are swallowing lies.  Both Aye and Rosie confirmed that Grandma had lied when she said that I failed to reveal my ability.  You quickly voted for me then.  Now you claim that you can't use what is in QT, but you sure used what Grandma posted about the QT.  Rosie flipped Town, so we know she had no reason to lie.
> 
> Grandma accused me of not shielding Rosie when she knew that Rosie could not be protected, because she posted that in the QT....that's another lie, and you are swallowing it.  Aye confirmed that too.  The only reason you would be doing that is if you are trying to help Scum, or you are Scum.
> 
> SR has accused me of not activating my ability.  When I posted the actual post that reveals that I did, she changed her accusation to some "what if" malarky.  Then you claim that you believe SR?
> 
> You've voted for 4 different people, just like I have.  So, don't be using that trite expression that Grandma has been using, that I tell everyone that is suspicious of me that they are Scum, because apparently you've done it the same number of times as I have.
Click to expand...


Answer the post I tagged you in please. The more you avoid this, the more I am suspicious of you.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Not sure if this'll make sense, so bear with me.
> 
> Sam said in a previous post he believes Avatar is scum. There aren't many ways to prove that, with the best one being a NK attempt on Avi and it not working because:
> a) Avi is scum and the other team can't kill their opposites. In this case, that would mean Sam is scum as well.
> b) Those that targeted Avi were jailed. In which case, we need to know who was jailed, if that's actually what happened.
> c) Avi was protected by another player. If it was a one-shot protect, we need to know this is what happened.



It makes perfect sense. We absolutely must know who was protected last night. This will help town with valuable info. and anyone that doesn't want to do this is highly suspect. Good post.


----------



## ScarletRage

@Mertex, asked and answered.

@MathBlade, I have lynched you in every game we have been in together bc I saw scum. I did not need convoluted plans to lynch you bc you spammed the thread and were anti town. Plus no one here knows your meta  and I didn't even know your supposed rule.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if this'll make sense, so bear with me.
> 
> Sam said in a previous post he believes Avatar is scum. There aren't many ways to prove that, with the best one being a NK attempt on Avi and it not working because:
> a) Avi is scum and the other team can't kill their opposites. In this case, that would mean Sam is scum as well.
> b) Those that targeted Avi were jailed. In which case, we need to know who was jailed, if that's actually what happened.
> c) Avi was protected by another player. If it was a one-shot protect, we need to know this is what happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It makes perfect sense. We absolutely must know who was protected last night. This will help town with valuable info. and anyone that doesn't want to do this is highly suspect. Good post.
Click to expand...

I agree we need to know if anyone else was protected.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

FA_Q2 said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> She wouldn't even know if icescum had attacked her, according to Wake.
> 
> The people who were targeted were not informed if the attack failed.
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said that you are not informed if you are targeted.  SR claims that wake informed here that she is no longer immune.  Those are two different things and I can see how both might very well be true.  SR is assuming that her one shot protection is gone because it was used.  I think that is a fair assumption.  That said, SR is playing VERY differently than usual and much of the neighborhood chatter with her has made me very suspicious of her  for the same reasons that Math has.
> 
> BTW, we still have no claims of jailers last night.  Can you confirm that you did not target Rosie with one of those keys?  If you didn't then we have 2 jailers out there and I am going to assume that neither selected a target because they are not mentioning if they did.
> 
> Keeping silent about selecting a target at this point is very damaging to town and dumb.  If you are a jailer AND used your ability then let us know who you protected - it could very well lend us some information on who was targeted.
Click to expand...


That's not the way the keys work, unfortunately. I don't select the targets to be jailed.

I simply give them out to other players, so they can make the call.

I gave the keys out, but I don't if the players I gave them to actually used the them.


----------



## ScarletRage

W


Sgt_Gath said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> She wouldn't even know if icescum had attacked her, according to Wake.
> 
> The people who were targeted were not informed if the attack failed.
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said that you are not informed if you are targeted.  SR claims that wake informed here that she is no longer immune.  Those are two different things and I can see how both might very well be true.  SR is assuming that her one shot protection is gone because it was used.  I think that is a fair assumption.  That said, SR is playing VERY differently than usual and much of the neighborhood chatter with her has made me very suspicious of her  for the same reasons that Math has.
> 
> BTW, we still have no claims of jailers last night.  Can you confirm that you did not target Rosie with one of those keys?  If you didn't then we have 2 jailers out there and I am going to assume that neither selected a target because they are not mentioning if they did.
> 
> Keeping silent about selecting a target at this point is very damaging to town and dumb.  If you are a jailer AND used your ability then let us know who you protected - it could very well lend us some information on who was targeted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not the way the keys work, unfortunately. I don't select the targets to be jailed.
> 
> I simply give them out to other players, so they can make the call.
> 
> I gave the keys out, but I don't if the players I gave them to actually used the them.
Click to expand...

Well who did you give the keys to?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Sgt_Gath said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> She wouldn't even know if icescum had attacked her, according to Wake.
> 
> The people who were targeted were not informed if the attack failed.
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said that you are not informed if you are targeted.  SR claims that wake informed here that she is no longer immune.  Those are two different things and I can see how both might very well be true.  SR is assuming that her one shot protection is gone because it was used.  I think that is a fair assumption.  That said, SR is playing VERY differently than usual and much of the neighborhood chatter with her has made me very suspicious of her  for the same reasons that Math has.
> 
> BTW, we still have no claims of jailers last night.  Can you confirm that you did not target Rosie with one of those keys?  If you didn't then we have 2 jailers out there and I am going to assume that neither selected a target because they are not mentioning if they did.
> 
> Keeping silent about selecting a target at this point is very damaging to town and dumb.  If you are a jailer AND used your ability then let us know who you protected - it could very well lend us some information on who was targeted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not the way the keys work, unfortunately. I don't select the targets to be jailed.
> 
> I simply give them out to other players, so they can make the call.
> 
> I gave the keys out, but I don't if the players I gave them to actually used the them.
Click to expand...


Don't tell us who you gave them to. We know Rosie got one. The others who used them last night have to tell us who they used them on. If they didn't, they need to stay silent.


----------



## FA_Q2

My reads so far: 

Scum: 
Mertex
Should have been the target last night but wasn't and that does not make any sense.  She is also in Rosie's 'hood where at least one scum most certainly is.  Then again, I really suspect that entire hood and not all of them are going to be scum.  Mertex is the highest on my suspect list though.

AyeCantSeeYou: 
Asked to reveal our roles in central - the reason that Rosie was killed.  VERY suspect to me.  Aye is giving me an all around scum read right now.

tn5421
The activity with Mertex is very scummy.  He set Mertex up as the fire target and claimed that it was 'protecting' her.  He slapped up a few tables and then never really expounded on what they were supposed to mean only demanding that me and Ma(MathBlade) needed to be lynched because we hadn't voted yet.  I HAD voted.  He didn't engage this 'reasoning' after me and Avatar pointed this out.  IOW, ran away from any notice.  Then he disappears after being the top suspect only saved from a lynch because wolf used her ability in one of the most anti-town moves yet.

Grandma
Her play heavily reminds me of last game - aggressively chasing players when she is under suspicion and disappearing afterward without cause or reason as soon as the heat dissipates.  Also makes a rather large fumble in misinformation when hunting after Mertex.  

Shaitra
Meta has changed to much and she simply does not ring as really trying to help[ town atm.  That makes me question weather or not she is scum.  At the bottom of my scum reads atm.

Null:
CafeAuLait: 
been gone all game so nothing to really read.  

House
Re-evaluating my scum reads on house after his last defense of his actions.  Not so sure about House anymore.

Avatar4321
Sameech seems convinced but I am not.  His reasoning simply is not strong enough.  I get town from Avatar but he is known for being good at duplicity(damn lawyers  ) so I have an overall null on him at this moment.

The rest seem mostly town.  Despite the massively anti-town plays I see from wolf they seem rather standard town play for her.  Sam is also seems town.  It is standard for him to play in the manner that he is particularly with Avatar.  Once he determines you are scum he guns for you rather aggressively as he has done with Avatar.  Gath seems townish if quiet.  math also seems town.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Wolfsister77 said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> She wouldn't even know if icescum had attacked her, according to Wake.
> 
> The people who were targeted were not informed if the attack failed.
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said that you are not informed if you are targeted.  SR claims that wake informed here that she is no longer immune.  Those are two different things and I can see how both might very well be true.  SR is assuming that her one shot protection is gone because it was used.  I think that is a fair assumption.  That said, SR is playing VERY differently than usual and much of the neighborhood chatter with her has made me very suspicious of her  for the same reasons that Math has.
> 
> BTW, we still have no claims of jailers last night.  Can you confirm that you did not target Rosie with one of those keys?  If you didn't then we have 2 jailers out there and I am going to assume that neither selected a target because they are not mentioning if they did.
> 
> Keeping silent about selecting a target at this point is very damaging to town and dumb.  If you are a jailer AND used your ability then let us know who you protected - it could very well lend us some information on who was targeted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not the way the keys work, unfortunately. I don't select the targets to be jailed.
> 
> I simply give them out to other players, so they can make the call.
> 
> I gave the keys out, but I don't if the players I gave them to actually used the them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't tell us who you gave them to. We know Rosie got one. The others who used them last night have to tell us who they used them on. If they didn't, they need to stay silent.
Click to expand...


Yea. Exactly.

If they want to tell, they can go right ahead and do so. I'm not going to volunteer that information for them, however.

We haven't been revealing that kind of thing so far. There's no reason to start now.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> FoS me all you want. I don't give a shit. I've got nothing to hide and nothing to prove. I'm not swallowing any lies. I'm trying to put together pieces of a puzzle so I can make sure we lynch scum this time. If you want to FoS a townie, you are wasting your time. Instead of telling everyone who is suspicious of you that they must be scum, how about you cooperate with town-that is, if you are in fact town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are swallowing lies.  Both Aye and Rosie confirmed that Grandma had lied when she said that I failed to reveal my ability.  You quickly voted for me then.  Now you claim that you can't use what is in QT, but you sure used what Grandma posted about the QT.  Rosie flipped Town, so we know she had no reason to lie.
> 
> Grandma accused me of not shielding Rosie when she knew that Rosie could not be protected, because she posted that in the QT....that's another lie, and you are swallowing it.  Aye confirmed that too.  The only reason you would be doing that is if you are trying to help Scum, or you are Scum.
> 
> SR has accused me of not activating my ability.  When I posted the actual post that reveals that I did, she changed her accusation to some "what if" malarky.  Then you claim that you believe SR?
> 
> You've voted for 4 different people, just like I have.  So, don't be using that trite expression that Grandma has been using, that I tell everyone that is suspicious of me that they are Scum, because apparently you've done it the same number of times as I have.
Click to expand...


Stop lying about me. I never accused those voting for me or FoSing me or calling me scum outright of being scum. I said I don't give a shit. I have nothing to hide and nothing to prove. It's not my job to prove I'm town. That's scum's job. My job is to scumhunt and find the most likely scum target to lynch. 

You can take yourself off the list by telling us who you protected. I've asked you numerous times and you won't. That is highly suspect.

I never swallowed any lies by anyone. I am thinking for myself and have my own reasons for voting you at this time. 

Work with town if you are in fact town. If you don't, you need to die. Period. I'm tired of town losing. So if you are town, help me get a win this time. It's as simple as that.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

FA_Q2 said:


> My reads so far:
> 
> Scum:
> .........
> AyeCantSeeYou:
> Asked to reveal our roles in central - the reason that Rosie was killed.  VERY suspect to me.  Aye is giving me an all around scum read right now.
> ......



If you suspect me, then vote for me, make a case, and get me lynched. I will flip town - VT. After I'm out, you can go and concentrate on someone else.


----------



## FA_Q2

Sgt_Gath said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> She wouldn't even know if icescum had attacked her, according to Wake.
> 
> The people who were targeted were not informed if the attack failed.
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said that you are not informed if you are targeted.  SR claims that wake informed here that she is no longer immune.  Those are two different things and I can see how both might very well be true.  SR is assuming that her one shot protection is gone because it was used.  I think that is a fair assumption.  That said, SR is playing VERY differently than usual and much of the neighborhood chatter with her has made me very suspicious of her  for the same reasons that Math has.
> 
> BTW, we still have no claims of jailers last night.  Can you confirm that you did not target Rosie with one of those keys?  If you didn't then we have 2 jailers out there and I am going to assume that neither selected a target because they are not mentioning if they did.
> 
> Keeping silent about selecting a target at this point is very damaging to town and dumb.  If you are a jailer AND used your ability then let us know who you protected - it could very well lend us some information on who was targeted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not the way the keys work, unfortunately. I don't select the targets to be jailed.
> 
> I simply give them out to other players, so they can make the call.
> 
> I gave the keys out, but I don't if the players I gave them to actually used the them.
Click to expand...

*sigh*

Am I speaking Greek here.  Everyone seems to be misunderstanding what I am stating.
I never asked if you jailed Rosie - I asked if you GAVE her the ability.  That would tell us if we lost 2 jailers with that kill or not.  I gave one to her so I know we lost at least one.  Did you do the same?  If so, we really screwed ourselves. 

If not, then we still have a few jailers.  I certainly *DO NOT *want you to reveal who you gave them to, that would be really bad.  I was just asking if you gave one to Rosie.

The last paragraph was not to you but to those that were actually given the ability.  *IF* they used the ability then the NEED to speak up.  It could SIGNIFICANTLY narrow down the possible ice scum targets.  If they didn't use them then they should remain silent.


----------



## FA_Q2

Wolfsister77 said:


> Don't tell us who you gave them to. We know Rosie got one. The others who used them last night have to tell us who they used them on. If they didn't, they need to stay silent.


So its not Greek.  Thank you.  Do this.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

FA_Q2 said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> She wouldn't even know if icescum had attacked her, according to Wake.
> 
> The people who were targeted were not informed if the attack failed.
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said that you are not informed if you are targeted.  SR claims that wake informed here that she is no longer immune.  Those are two different things and I can see how both might very well be true.  SR is assuming that her one shot protection is gone because it was used.  I think that is a fair assumption.  That said, SR is playing VERY differently than usual and much of the neighborhood chatter with her has made me very suspicious of her  for the same reasons that Math has.
> 
> BTW, we still have no claims of jailers last night.  Can you confirm that you did not target Rosie with one of those keys?  If you didn't then we have 2 jailers out there and I am going to assume that neither selected a target because they are not mentioning if they did.
> 
> Keeping silent about selecting a target at this point is very damaging to town and dumb.  If you are a jailer AND used your ability then let us know who you protected - it could very well lend us some information on who was targeted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not the way the keys work, unfortunately. I don't select the targets to be jailed.
> 
> I simply give them out to other players, so they can make the call.
> 
> I gave the keys out, but I don't if the players I gave them to actually used the them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> Am I speaking Greek here.  Everyone seems to be misunderstanding what I am stating.
> I never asked if you jailed Rosie - I asked if you GAVE her the ability.  That would tell us if we lost 2 jailers with that kill or not.  I gave one to her so I know we lost at least one.  Did you do the same?  If so, we really screwed ourselves.
> 
> If not, then we still have a few jailers.  I certainly *DO NOT *want you to reveal who you gave them to, that would be really bad.  I was just asking if you gave one to Rosie.
> 
> The last paragraph was not to you but to those that were actually given the ability.  *IF* they used the ability then the NEED to speak up.  It could SIGNIFICANTLY narrow down the possible ice scum targets.  If they didn't use them then they should remain silent.
Click to expand...


In that case, no, I did not give a key to Rosie.

I was mostly responding to Scarlet, BTW, not you.


----------



## ScarletRage

I disagree. The reason being if by some small chance scum have an ability stealer then scum could be jailed last night.

Given how few targets there were that could be killed, jailors not using is surprising.

Fire scum has at least 5 immunes (icescum+ firescum +fireproof townie). So does icescum (and that's supposing a lot of overlap. Grandma is not likely to bescum. So that's five per side. If TN isn't ice scum (he is), Mertex, and Mertex's shield if isn't icescum (yeah right), that's 8 immune ppl.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Sgt_Gath said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> She wouldn't even know if icescum had attacked her, according to Wake.
> 
> The people who were targeted were not informed if the attack failed.
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said that you are not informed if you are targeted.  SR claims that wake informed here that she is no longer immune.  Those are two different things and I can see how both might very well be true.  SR is assuming that her one shot protection is gone because it was used.  I think that is a fair assumption.  That said, SR is playing VERY differently than usual and much of the neighborhood chatter with her has made me very suspicious of her  for the same reasons that Math has.
> 
> BTW, we still have no claims of jailers last night.  Can you confirm that you did not target Rosie with one of those keys?  If you didn't then we have 2 jailers out there and I am going to assume that neither selected a target because they are not mentioning if they did.
> 
> Keeping silent about selecting a target at this point is very damaging to town and dumb.  If you are a jailer AND used your ability then let us know who you protected - it could very well lend us some information on who was targeted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not the way the keys work, unfortunately. I don't select the targets to be jailed.
> 
> I simply give them out to other players, so they can make the call.
> 
> I gave the keys out, but I don't if the players I gave them to actually used the them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't tell us who you gave them to. We know Rosie got one. The others who used them last night have to tell us who they used them on. If they didn't, they need to stay silent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea. Exactly.
> 
> If they want to tell, they can go right ahead and do so. I'm not going to volunteer that information for them, however.
> 
> We haven't been revealing that kind of thing so far. There's no reason to start now.
Click to expand...


Basically, if someone has a key and didn't use it, they could be a target which is why they should say nothing. It's a one shot ability so if they did, they need to tell us who they protected and Mertex does too because her ability is one shot. This can not be stressed enough and I will not let this go until I find out.


----------



## FA_Q2

ScarletRage said:


> W
> Well who did you give the keys to?



Could you say something more scummy....

No really, could you try because short of outright claiming yourself as scum I am not so sure that you could...


----------



## ScarletRage

Given we lack the same immunities tonight (Grandma and Mertex) any jailed targets should be jailed again. Same for roleblocks.


----------



## ScarletRage

Central hood has a roleblock and I do not think Sgt has any more keys. Central can roleblock the jailed party. If an icekill happens, we know that party is less likely to be scum.


----------



## ScarletRage

I do not care if I am told who was jailed but I do feel Central needs that info.


----------



## ScarletRage

If no one is jailed, then we're left with icescum killed an immune player or me. We have eliminated almost everything else.


----------



## ScarletRage

The only scenario we haven't eliminated is doctor+vest thief.


----------



## ScarletRage

Sorry. Totally went stream of consciousness there.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

and what is the 'vest' you have brought up several times?


----------



## Sgt_Gath

@Wake
@Mertex

*Vote: Mertex
*
She needs to tell us if she used her human shield ability last night, and on who. There's no reason to hide it at this point.


----------



## House

Shaitra said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Using it is scummy, period.
> 
> It denies town info and prevents a possible townie from being able to defend themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bad theft = poor judgment, not necessarily scummy.
> 
> Refusal to claim who she used it on = Maybe she didn't!  If she has a protector PR, she's more valuable to us alive than tritely blowing a one shot ability that will likely kill her.  You should know that, Ms. Experienced Gamer.
> 
> You got nothin'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're lying.
> 
> *Vote: ScarletRage*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have plenty for a top scumread. Her play is inconsistent with a PR looking to lie low. She notoriusly steals an ability. Plus if she was, she would steal immunity not shield.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> How can Mertex "let" Rosie die if she can't protect her, scum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think all the quotes I wanted showed up here, darn it!
> 
> House, the biggest part of your argument with SR is she believes the shield could have protected Rosie and you are insisting that it could not.  The Wiki definition is talking about the doctor's protection for the cop and that the macho modifier renders the doctor's protection useless.  It does not say all protective abilities won't work.
Click to expand...


Uh, that's actually exactly what it says.



> *Macho* is a role modifier that *prevents players from being protected from kills in any way.*


----------



## Wake

*Clarification: Mertex was forced to use her special ability, which granted her a 1-Shot Bodyguard/Meat Shield ability (this allows a player to guard another, to take a bullet to defend their target). Any player granted a 1-Shot Night ability thanks to a special ability is not forced to activate that Night Ability. It can be held for later use.*


----------



## ScarletRage

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> and what is the 'vest' you have brought up several times?


I am a one shot iceproof townie. Thhat means I have a vest blocking the first ice kill that hits me. I no longer have that ability.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Wake said:


> *Clarification: Mertex was forced to use her special ability, which granted her a 1-Shot Bodyguard/Meat Shield ability (this allows a player to guard another, to take a bullet to defend their target). Any player granted a 1-Shot Night ability thanks to a special ability is not forced to activate that Night Ability. It can be held for later use.*



It works like the Jailers keys then? The player she targets can choose when to be protected?


----------



## ScarletRage

Wake said:


> *Clarification: Mertex was forced to use her special ability, which granted her a 1-Shot Bodyguard/Meat Shield ability (this allows a player to guard another, to take a bullet to defend their target). Any player granted a 1-Shot Night ability thanks to a special ability is not forced to activate that Night Ability. It can be held for later use.*


*@Wake 

Does using shield stop a kill from hitting a Macho cop?*


----------



## ScarletRage

Sgt_Gath said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Clarification: Mertex was forced to use her special ability, which granted her a 1-Shot Bodyguard/Meat Shield ability (this allows a player to guard another, to take a bullet to defend their target). Any player granted a 1-Shot Night ability thanks to a special ability is not forced to activate that Night Ability. It can be held for later use.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It works like the Jailers keys then? The player she targets can choose when to be protected?
Click to expand...

Yes. It is nerfed though as Mertex takes yhe place of the intended victim.


----------



## Wake

*If a player were to guard someone targeted by an icy or fiery blast, that person would take the blast and die, while the original target would live.*


----------



## Shaitra

Sgt_Gath said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Clarification: Mertex was forced to use her special ability, which granted her a 1-Shot Bodyguard/Meat Shield ability (this allows a player to guard another, to take a bullet to defend their target). Any player granted a 1-Shot Night ability thanks to a special ability is not forced to activate that Night Ability. It can be held for later use.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It works like the Jailers keys then? The player she targets can choose when to be protected?
Click to expand...

No, I think it means she didn't have to shield anyone last night which is why she's not telling us who she shielded.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wake said:


> *If a player were to guard someone targeted by an icy or fiery blast, that person would take the blast and die, while the original target would live.*



@Mertex @MathBlade @House 

Told you.


----------



## Shaitra

Wake said:


> *If a player were to guard someone targeted by an icy or fiery blast, that person would take the blast and die, while the original target would live.*


This sounds to me like Rosie would be alive and Mertex dead if she had used the shield on Rosie.


----------



## ScarletRage

Shaitra said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Clarification: Mertex was forced to use her special ability, which granted her a 1-Shot Bodyguard/Meat Shield ability (this allows a player to guard another, to take a bullet to defend their target). Any player granted a 1-Shot Night ability thanks to a special ability is not forced to activate that Night Ability. It can be held for later use.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It works like the Jailers keys then? The player she targets can choose when to be protected?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I think it means she didn't have to shield anyone last night which is why she's not telling us who she shielded.
Click to expand...

That explanation cannot work as Mertex insistsshe used it.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Shaitra said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Clarification: Mertex was forced to use her special ability, which granted her a 1-Shot Bodyguard/Meat Shield ability (this allows a player to guard another, to take a bullet to defend their target). Any player granted a 1-Shot Night ability thanks to a special ability is not forced to activate that Night Ability. It can be held for later use.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It works like the Jailers keys then? The player she targets can choose when to be protected?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I think it means she didn't have to shield anyone last night which is why she's not telling us who she shielded.
Click to expand...


Hmm... I'm not really sure what to make of that, to be honest. lol

She was forced to use her ability, but not to actually target anyone with it?


----------



## ScarletRage

Sgt_Gath said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Clarification: Mertex was forced to use her special ability, which granted her a 1-Shot Bodyguard/Meat Shield ability (this allows a player to guard another, to take a bullet to defend their target). Any player granted a 1-Shot Night ability thanks to a special ability is not forced to activate that Night Ability. It can be held for later use.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It works like the Jailers keys then? The player she targets can choose when to be protected?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I think it means she didn't have to shield anyone last night which is why she's not telling us who she shielded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm... I'm not really sure what to make of that, to be honest. lol
> 
> She was forced to use her ability, but not to actually target anyone with it?
Click to expand...

Wake just confirmed not forced. Using it on her scumbuddy has the same effect as no use.


----------



## ScarletRage

*Heads up people Mertex is L minus 1.*


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> House, why were you annoyed by my "lies" but not Grandma's? When Grandma "lied" according to Mertex, you said "Everyone lies"? But you immediately vote me for "Lying". In factyour case is largely I lied.



I caught you dead in the middle of yours, and they have just piled up since then.

The whole Grandma/Mertex thing comes across as more of a cat fight to me than anything else.  I have a town read on Mertex and will laugh heartily when she flips town and everybody loses their shit.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ScarletRage said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Clarification: Mertex was forced to use her special ability, which granted her a 1-Shot Bodyguard/Meat Shield ability (this allows a player to guard another, to take a bullet to defend their target). Any player granted a 1-Shot Night ability thanks to a special ability is not forced to activate that Night Ability. It can be held for later use.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It works like the Jailers keys then? The player she targets can choose when to be protected?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I think it means she didn't have to shield anyone last night which is why she's not telling us who she shielded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm... I'm not really sure what to make of that, to be honest. lol
> 
> She was forced to use her ability, but not to actually target anyone with it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wake just confirmed not forced. Using it on her scumbuddy has the same effect as no use.
Click to expand...


@Mertex 

Can you offer any explanation for your actions last night?

I'd like to see you offer a defense if I'm going to withdraw my vote.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> If Mertex is not firescum, I would say Aye. Grandma seems pretty town. I cannot see any townie scumreading Grandma given the wildly discrepant tones.
> 
> If Mertex firescum
> Mertex fire
> House/Mathblade as icescum (Mathblade being the weaker read). TN to fill in here.
> Avatar/Sameech (provided Sameech picks the last answer) if he doesn't then TN would be likely here.
> 
> If Mertex is ice scum then
> 
> Mertex plus one of Math/House as her partner, stronglean House
> Avatar/Sammech as fire scum with Aye/Grandma (provided Sammech picks option 4). If he doesn't then TN as second fire scum.
> 
> If Mertex is town...(I do not see how this is given her implications of use but no share)
> 
> House/Mathblade/TN/Avatar/Sameech should house the scums.
> 
> I cannot rule out scumSameech trying to save scumMertex.



OMGUS is delicious.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ScarletRage said:


> *Heads up people Mertex is L minus 1.*



@Wake

Can we get a vote count to confirm?


----------



## Shaitra

Sgt_Gath said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Clarification: Mertex was forced to use her special ability, which granted her a 1-Shot Bodyguard/Meat Shield ability (this allows a player to guard another, to take a bullet to defend their target). Any player granted a 1-Shot Night ability thanks to a special ability is not forced to activate that Night Ability. It can be held for later use.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It works like the Jailers keys then? The player she targets can choose when to be protected?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I think it means she didn't have to shield anyone last night which is why she's not telling us who she shielded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm... I'm not really sure what to make of that, to be honest. lol
> 
> She was forced to use her ability, but not to actually target anyone with it?
Click to expand...

She was forced to activate her ability, which gave her the ability to shield one person, one night.  She is or was not forced to use it last night.

@Mertex, did you just activate your ability or did you actually shield someone?


----------



## ScarletRage

House that is a dodge. You have stated my "lies" are scummy but you blew off Grandma's alleged lies. Again here you caught me but you caught Grandma allegedly as well. Your buzzwords don't indicate a difference. It also doesn't indicate why you think Mertex hiding her shield isok.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Sgt_Gath said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Clarification: Mertex was forced to use her special ability, which granted her a 1-Shot Bodyguard/Meat Shield ability (this allows a player to guard another, to take a bullet to defend their target). Any player granted a 1-Shot Night ability thanks to a special ability is not forced to activate that Night Ability. It can be held for later use.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It works like the Jailers keys then? The player she targets can choose when to be protected?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, I think it means she didn't have to shield anyone last night which is why she's not telling us who she shielded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm... I'm not really sure what to make of that, to be honest. lol
> 
> She was forced to use her ability, but not to actually target anyone with it?
Click to expand...


She activated it which means she has to use it. She's also said she used it but won't tell us who.


----------



## ScarletRage

@Wake *Let me save you some time. Sgt's vote is the only change from your last VC.*


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex has been here and avoided the question of who she protected. She's been asked repeatedly. Until she answers what she did, I am not taking off my vote. L-1 or not. If she doesn't defend herself, she is likely scum. Town has no reason to withhold information that can help town. Scum would just be quiet.


----------



## Wake

*VC incoming. Working on paperwork atm.*


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolf are you in Central? Can you give me a list?


----------



## FA_Q2

ScarletRage said:


> Wolf are you in Central? Can you give me a list?


List?  List of what?

Wolf is not in central - that information is public btw.  Cafe named who was in central when she created the hood.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> Wolf are you in Central? Can you give me a list?



I'm not. I'm in North with Avatar, Sameech, and House. 

Central was created by Cafe and has 6 members-Cafe, FA, Aye, Sameech, Avatar, and Grandma.

South is Rosie, Grandma, Mertex, and Aye.

Cafe and TN are in one but not sure which.

You are in one with Mathblade and FA.

That's all I know about the neighborhoods.


----------



## ScarletRage

Ok. Well that blows. I was debating sending you crumbs but that is too many hands.


----------



## ScarletRage

FA_Q2 said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf are you in Central? Can you give me a list?
> 
> 
> 
> List?  List of what?
> 
> Wolf is not in central - that information is public btw.  Cafe named who was in central when she created the hood.
Click to expand...


I admit. I did not record the hoods as I probably should have.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Ya'll want info - you're about to get some! Let's just hope it helps town.



* - Revengeance
*
@Wake 

Do I need to PM you the target, or do I put it in the game thread?


----------



## ScarletRage

Aye, what is that?


----------



## MathBlade

Can someone post a link to Central please?

And IMO Scarlet Rage...That told you is not a "told you". IMO it looks like he just copy pasted the Shield ability. :/ same endless damn circle. If Wake meant it to break Macho rules IMO he needs to explicitly say so. But either way the point is proven Mertex wouldn't protect someone who said they couldn't be protected. Mertex is town and I'm facepalming at the town derp.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

I am a one-shot vig.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> I am a one-shot vig.



You can kill someone during the day, you mean?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Math, we can't give you the Central QT link. Sorry!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Sgt_Gath said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a one-shot vig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can kill someone during the day, you mean?
Click to expand...


Yes.


----------



## ScarletRage

Lol. You just asked to be a part of someone else's hood for no reason.

Wake did not have an excepyion for Macho cop. General rules trump assumptions. Besidesif Mertex shielded Rosie, why not tell us?


----------



## ScarletRage

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a one-shot vig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can kill someone during the day, you mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.
Click to expand...

Holy shit. :O I thought that would not be here.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> I am a one-shot vig.



You better be damn sure you get scum because we can't afford to lose another townie because you were guessing. I would never have used that if I had it until I was sure. You better be right or it could cost town the game.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> What do you think of TN/Avatar and Sameech?



Now that's an interesting question.


----------



## ScarletRage

@AyeCantSeeYou tell us who so the player can give last reads please.


----------



## Mertex

FA_Q2 said:


> My reads so far:
> 
> Scum:
> Mertex
> *Should have been the target last night but wasn't and that does not make any sense. * She is also in Rosie's 'hood where at least one scum most certainly is.  Then again, I really suspect that entire hood and not all of them are going to be scum.  Mertex is the highest on my suspect list though.



Yes, it makes sense based on the information I provided earlier and the reason that tn protected me.

Can't understand that you are not getting it.  Rosie could investigate, that is way more dangerous to Scum than just being able to protect.  I'm going to die tonight anyway, Rosie was way more valuable dead to Scum than me, but I'm sure that Scum is coming after me.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

ScarletRage said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a one-shot vig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can kill someone during the day, you mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy shit. :O I thought that would not be here.
Click to expand...


You thought wrong.


----------



## MathBlade

Derp...sorry my bad on Central.

And.....this is why I don't fake things. You never know what is behind door b. Aye would have tunnelled me as scum at that point and I wouldn't have two legs to stand on.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a one-shot vig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can kill someone during the day, you mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.
Click to expand...


Things just got interesting! lol


----------



## Avatar4321

ScarletRage said:


> Central hood has a roleblock and I do not think Sgt has any more keys. Central can roleblock the jailed party. If an icekill happens, we know that party is less likely to be scum.


 
we have a role block? I'm in central and don't know of any role block


----------



## ScarletRage

MathBlade said:


> Derp...sorry my bad on Central.
> 
> And.....this is why I don't fake things. You never know what is behind door b. Aye would have tunnelled me as scum at that point and I wouldn't have two legs to stand on.


Yes. All three of us would have said the plan.


----------



## Wake

*Revengeance is activated.*



> *[AyeCantSeeYou] - Revengeance*
> If you are lynched this Day, you may then select and kill one player. You may not activate this ability after you've been lynched. This ability may only be used during Day 1 or 2.





AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Ya'll want info - you're about to get some! Let's just hope it helps town.
> 
> 
> 
> * - Revengeance
> *
> @Wake
> 
> Do I need to PM you the target, or do I put it in the game thread?


----------



## ScarletRage

Avatar4321 said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Central hood has a roleblock and I do not think Sgt has any more keys. Central can roleblock the jailed party. If an icekill happens, we know that party is less likely to be scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we have a role block? I'm in central and don't know of any role block
Click to expand...

Check the first vc of the second day.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a one-shot vig.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You better be damn sure you get scum because we can't afford to lose another townie because you were guessing. I would never have used that if I had it until I was sure. You better be right or it could cost town the game.
Click to expand...


What do you think I was telling all of you Day 1? I said town can't afford to mislynch.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Oh, She can only use it if she is lynched it looks like.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77 said:


> Oh, She can only use it if she is lynched it looks like.


No. She can only use it if not lynched.


----------



## ScarletRage

@AyeCantSeeYou please give us a name for final reads.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, She can only use it if she is lynched it looks like.
> 
> 
> 
> No. She can only use it if not lynched.
Click to expand...


It's worded bad. It says if you are lynched you can use it, if it is activated. Then says you can't after you are lynched which means she has to activate it first and PM Wake.

@Wake Clarify please. Does it only activate if she's lynched or any time?


----------



## Wake

*Aye may only get her vengeance if she is lynched. First you activate Revengeance and, should you be lynched afterwards, you do then become a Vengeful Townie.*


----------



## ScarletRage

Nevermind, I have it wrong....


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

If I do use it, 1 of 2 things will happen:

1) I hit scum and town is happy. 

2) I hit town and become the next lynch target.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> If I do use it, 1 of 2 things will happen:
> 
> 1) I hit scum and town is happy.
> 
> 2) I hit town and become the next lynch target.



You have vig shot _in addition_ to revengeance?


----------



## ScarletRage

*Is it effective all future days or just D1 and D2.*


----------



## Wake

*You activate Revengeance at any time before the majority lynch. Then, if you are lynched, you become a Vengeful Townie at that moment, and you may then take someone down with you. You gain your Vengeful status upon being lynched. Revengeance may only be used Day 1 or Day 2.*




AyeCantSeeYou said:


> If I do use it, 1 of 2 things will happen:
> 
> 1) I hit scum and town is happy.
> 
> 2) I hit town and become the next lynch target.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Sgt_Gath said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I do use it, 1 of 2 things will happen:
> 
> 1) I hit scum and town is happy.
> 
> 2) I hit town and become the next lynch target.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have vig shot _in addition_ to revengeance?
Click to expand...


No. Revengeance is it.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> *Is it effective all future days or just D1 and D2.*



Only D1 or D2.


----------



## ScarletRage

Ok. So voting Aye carries a big risk with it.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77 said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Is it effective all future days or just D1 and D2.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only D1 or D2.
Click to expand...

No. Those are when he activates it. Wake implied it last forever. Damn post ninjas.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Bottom line is, if we lynch Aye, she takes someone with her. This means she is town folks and we have a confirmed town and limits the scum in Rosie's hood to either Grandma or Mertex.

Actually, this is a good thing Aye did. We won't lynch her anyway but we can take her off the list.

Mertex or Grandma should be our lynch candidate for D2.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77 said:


> Bottom line is, if we lynch Aye, she takes someone with her. This means she is town folks and we have a confirmed town and limits the scum in Rosie's hood to either Grandma or Mertex.
> 
> Actually, this is a good thing Aye did. We won't lynch her anyway but we can take her off the list.
> 
> Mertex or Grandma should be our lynch candidate for D2.



There can be vengeful scum...


----------



## Avatar4321

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> If I do use it, 1 of 2 things will happen:
> 
> 1) I hit scum and town is happy.
> 
> 2) I hit town and become the next lynch target.


 
except you only get to use it if you are lynched. You didn't tell us that.

sorry Sam. She isn't going to vig kill me unless you want to lynch her.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Is it effective all future days or just D1 and D2.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only D1 or D2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. Those are when he activates it. Wake implied it last forever. Damn post ninjas.
Click to expand...


Really? She can never be lynched without killing someone else?

@Wake


----------



## ScarletRage

Unless you think Wake slipped...


----------



## Wake

*No one is confirmed Town. No one.*


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line is, if we lynch Aye, she takes someone with her. This means she is town folks and we have a confirmed town and limits the scum in Rosie's hood to either Grandma or Mertex.
> 
> Actually, this is a good thing Aye did. We won't lynch her anyway but we can take her off the list.
> 
> Mertex or Grandma should be our lynch candidate for D2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There can be vengeful scum...
Click to expand...


So she can still be scum then but we can never lynch her?

That makes no sense. She wouldn't  be able to be killed by scum either and town would never win. She has to be a townie.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

ScarletRage said:


> Ok. So voting Aye carries a big risk with it.



If ya'll want to watch some people squirm, then vote for me. Scum should be crawling out to try and save their asses. I do not have to be lynched for them to appear.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> *No one is confirmed Town. No one.*



I disagree unless you tell us this one works D1 or D2. If it doesn't end, she has to be town or she would not be able to be killed if she was scum. Scum can't kill each other. 

Please clarify as this is rather important.

@Wake


----------



## Wake

*Aye may only take someone out with her Vengeful status Day 1 or Day 2, as well. If she activates Revengeance Day 1-2, her power will not last into Day 3, 4, etc.*


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> *Aye may only take someone out with her Vengeful status Day 1 or Day 2, as well. If she activates Revengeance Day 1-2, her power will not last into Day 3, 4, etc.*



Thank You!!


----------



## Wake

*For example if she activates Revengeance Day 2, she must get lynched Day 2 in order to take someone out.*


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wake said:


> *Aye may only take someone out with her Vengeful status Day 1 or Day 2, as well. If she activates Revengeance Day 1-2, her power will not last into Day 3, 4, etc.*



You could have made them squirm a little longer!!!!


----------



## Avatar4321

aye could still be scum. I wish that ability could make it clear wolf. Wake says the abilities are randomized


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Aye may only take someone out with her Vengeful status Day 1 or Day 2, as well. If she activates Revengeance Day 1-2, her power will not last into Day 3, 4, etc.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could have made them squirm a little longer!!!!
Click to expand...


LOL-I would of hounded Wake until he couldn't take it any more.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77 said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line is, if we lynch Aye, she takes someone with her. This means she is town folks and we have a confirmed town and limits the scum in Rosie's hood to either Grandma or Mertex.
> 
> Actually, this is a good thing Aye did. We won't lynch her anyway but we can take her off the list.
> 
> Mertex or Grandma should be our lynch candidate for D2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There can be vengeful scum...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So she can still be scum then but we can never lynch her?
> 
> That makes no sense. She wouldn't  be able to be killed by scum either and town would never win. She has to be a townie.
Click to expand...


Her ability triggers upon lynch unless she is scum or fireptoof townie, she can die like most of the town.

Second, town would win by lynching Aye. We would possibly burn one of our own. Yet if Aye is firescum then we still have the fireproof townie.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> aye could still be scum. I wish that ability could make it clear wolf. Wake says the abilities are randomized



Yeah, scum or town, she's not getting lynched D2.


----------



## ScarletRage

Well, we won't lynch Aye today. Solves that problem.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ScarletRage said:


> Well, we won't lynch Aye today. Solves that problem.



Exactly. Kind of a weird ploy, IMO

I'm not really sure what she was looking to accomplish.

Trying to draw attention off of Mertex, maybe?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

What's the difference in lynching me instead of another townie? Are ya'll afraid of who I would take with me?


----------



## ScarletRage

Sgt_Gath said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we won't lynch Aye today. Solves that problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. Kind of a weird ploy, IMO
> 
> I'm not really sure what she was looking to accomplish.
> 
> Trying to draw attention off of Mertex, maybe?
Click to expand...

Doubt it. She had to activate D1 or d2. With Mertex at L minus 1, if someone hammers, Aye could be hurt for not activating.


----------



## ScarletRage

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> What's the difference in lynching me instead of another townie? Are ya'll afraid of who I would take with me?


Lol. Everyone does not want to die to vengeful. It does not help uncover scum.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Sgt_Gath said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we won't lynch Aye today. Solves that problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. Kind of a weird ploy, IMO
> 
> I'm not really sure what she was looking to accomplish.
> 
> Trying to draw attention off of Mertex, maybe?
Click to expand...


IF you read the ability, you will see it must be activated Day 1 or 2. Not Day 3, 4, or whenever. If I had my way, it wouldn't have been announced in the game thread, but by PM to Wake. Since abilities HAD to be activated in the game thread, there was no choice but to put it out there. What's so hard to understand about that? 

Are you scum trying to come up with something to add to the discussion? You haven't been very active as a player to this point.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> What's the difference in lynching me instead of another townie? Are ya'll afraid of who I would take with me?



Yes, if you took out a townie and you are town, it would hurt town badly.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the difference in lynching me instead of another townie? Are ya'll afraid of who I would take with me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, if you took out a townie and you are town, it would hurt town badly.
Click to expand...


Which is why I didn't activate it Day 1.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we won't lynch Aye today. Solves that problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. Kind of a weird ploy, IMO
> 
> I'm not really sure what she was looking to accomplish.
> 
> Trying to draw attention off of Mertex, maybe?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IF you read the ability, you will see it must be activated Day 1 or 2. Not Day 3, 4, or whenever. If I had my way, it wouldn't have been announced in the game thread, but by PM to Wake. Since abilities HAD to be activated in the game thread, there was no choice but to put it out there. What's so hard to understand about that?
> 
> Are you scum trying to come up with something to add to the discussion? You haven't been very active as a player to this point.
Click to expand...


I'm learning this stuff as I go along. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just thought it was interesting that you would make a scene like this right when Mertex was on the chopping block. It comes off as being a diversion, IMO.

She still hasn't answered any of our questions, after all.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I don't mind Aye activated it. She's not a lynch candidate D2. Mertex has been here several times and won't provide us the info. we requested. This is telling.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Okay, reading this I have a few questions.

*SR*, you stating that you could not quote Mod PMs, sure as hell implied to me you were trying to state Wake confirmed you had been targeted last night. This lie is bothering me. If you think TN is scum, why did you unvote him Day 1? Can you explain why you tried to make it seem like the Mod let you know you have been targeted?

Wake just confirmed Mertex could have used the Meatshield to protect Rosie.  Mertex knew this ability woud hurt her  and  that is why she wanted to 'throw' it away. I have voiced my suspicions about Mertex since she stole Shai's abiity instead of stealing Grandma's which would have protected her night one, at least from scum. Mertex started having a fit with 3 votes, still seems a little early to start stating you have a PR.

I thought *TN's* ability was blocked and Mertex could not be protected from Ice mafia? Isn't that what the voting was all about with Moonglow's ability?

*Mertex* who did you protect?

Anyone given jailer keys by Gath AND IF You USED them should speak up. IF YOU HAVE NOT USED THEM don't say.

I'm going back to reply to several posts now.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Sgt_Gath said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> IF you read the ability, you will see it must be activated Day 1 or 2. Not Day 3, 4, or whenever. If I had my way, it wouldn't have been announced in the game thread, but by PM to Wake. Since abilities HAD to be activated in the game thread, there was no choice but to put it out there. What's so hard to understand about that?
> 
> Are you scum trying to come up with something to add to the discussion? You haven't been very active as a player to this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm learning this stuff as I go along.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought it was interesting that you would make a scene like this right when Mertex was on the chopping block. It comes off as being a diversion, IMO.
> 
> She still hasn't answered any of our questions, after all.
Click to expand...


Not a diversion. This is Day 2. Read the time frame for the ability. If I had activated it Day 1, I'd still have gotten crap for it from someone. Right?


----------



## ScarletRage

Sgt. Gath, I don't think it is a distraction given Aye was the second voter on Mertex. While not eliminated as scum, I recommend collecting your thoughts for a discussion tomorrow as your push inadvertently is distraction from Aye since we will not lynch Aye today.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> IF you read the ability, you will see it must be activated Day 1 or 2. Not Day 3, 4, or whenever. If I had my way, it wouldn't have been announced in the game thread, but by PM to Wake. Since abilities HAD to be activated in the game thread, there was no choice but to put it out there. What's so hard to understand about that?
> 
> Are you scum trying to come up with something to add to the discussion? You haven't been very active as a player to this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm learning this stuff as I go along.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought it was interesting that you would make a scene like this right when Mertex was on the chopping block. It comes off as being a diversion, IMO.
> 
> She still hasn't answered any of our questions, after all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a diversion. This is Day 2. Read the time frame for the ability. If I had activated it Day 1, I'd still have gotten crap for it from someone. Right?
Click to expand...


I'm not denying it.

I was simply saying that the timing was a bit convenient.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because I'm not sure that revealing it is good for Town.  I don't know if the Scum teams even targeted the person, but if one of the teams did, and that person didn't die, my revealing it may just be the information that Scum needs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @House
> @ScarletRage
> @Grandma
> 
> All of you have disagreed with my post but I don't see any of you giving a reason as to why.  Why don't you provide a good reason why I should instead of just disagreeing with me?  Are you able to think of one?
Click to expand...



I am not sure how you did this Mertex  with the quote but this is not anything I have said and is not my quote.


----------



## ScarletRage

CaféAuLait said:


> Okay, reading this I have a few questions.
> 
> *SR*, you stating that you could not quote Mod PMs, sure as hell implied to me you were trying to state Wake confirmed you had been targeted last night. This lie is bothering me. If you think TN is scum, why did you unvote him Day 1? Can you explain why you tried to make it seem like the Mod let you know you have been targeted?
> 
> Wake just confirmed Mertex could have used the Meatshield to protect Rosie.  Mertex knew this ability woud hurt her  and  that is why she wanted to 'throw' it away. I have voiced my suspicions about Mertex since she stole Shai's abiity instead of stealing Grandma's which would have protected her night one, at least from scum. Mertex started having a fit with 3 votes, still seems a little early to start stating you have a PR.
> 
> I thought *TN's* ability was blocked and Mertex could not be protected from Ice mafia? Isn't that what the voting was all about with Moonglow's ability?
> 
> *Mertex* who did you protect?
> 
> Anyone given jailer keys by Gath AND IF You USED them should speak up. IF YOU HAVE NOT USED THEM don't say.
> 
> I'm going back to reply to several posts now.


I unvoted TN after I figured he was not going to be the lynch. I started pushing Mertex my second suspect.

I do apologize for being a little misleading on the mod stating I was attacked. That is what happens when paraphrasing. I saw I did not have a vest and ice could not kill. I made a logical inference.

That inference will likely be proven true when Mertex flips ice scum (although y'all think fire).


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Sgt_Gath said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> IF you read the ability, you will see it must be activated Day 1 or 2. Not Day 3, 4, or whenever. If I had my way, it wouldn't have been announced in the game thread, but by PM to Wake. Since abilities HAD to be activated in the game thread, there was no choice but to put it out there. What's so hard to understand about that?
> 
> Are you scum trying to come up with something to add to the discussion? You haven't been very active as a player to this point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm learning this stuff as I go along.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought it was interesting that you would make a scene like this right when Mertex was on the chopping block. It comes off as being a diversion, IMO.
> 
> She still hasn't answered any of our questions, after all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not a diversion. This is Day 2. Read the time frame for the ability. If I had activated it Day 1, I'd still have gotten crap for it from someone. Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not denying it.
> 
> I was simply saying that the timing was a bit convenient.
Click to expand...


And when would the timing have been right? The only people that should be concerned about it are scum.


----------



## ScarletRage

Aye, absolutely not. You know you're town (if you are town). We lack that knowledge so we must plan around that lack of knowledge.

This convo should be barned until D3.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, reading this I have a few questions.
> 
> *SR*, you stating that you could not quote Mod PMs, sure as hell implied to me you were trying to state Wake confirmed you had been targeted last night. This lie is bothering me. If you think TN is scum, why did you unvote him Day 1? Can you explain why you tried to make it seem like the Mod let you know you have been targeted?
> 
> Wake just confirmed Mertex could have used the Meatshield to protect Rosie.  Mertex knew this ability woud hurt her  and  that is why she wanted to 'throw' it away. I have voiced my suspicions about Mertex since she stole Shai's abiity instead of stealing Grandma's which would have protected her night one, at least from scum. Mertex started having a fit with 3 votes, still seems a little early to start stating you have a PR.
> 
> I thought *TN's* ability was blocked and Mertex could not be protected from Ice mafia? Isn't that what the voting was all about with Moonglow's ability?
> 
> *Mertex* who did you protect?
> 
> Anyone given jailer keys by Gath AND IF You USED them should speak up. IF YOU HAVE NOT USED THEM don't say.
> 
> I'm going back to reply to several posts now.
> 
> 
> 
> I unvoted TN after I figured he was not going to be the lynch. I started pushing Mertex my second suspect.
> 
> I do apologize for being a little misleading on the mod stating I was attacked. That is what happens when paraphrasing. I saw I did not have a vest and ice could not kill. I made a logical inference.
> 
> That inference will likely be proven true when Mertex flips ice scum (although y'all think fire).
Click to expand...


The only thing that is going to happen when Mertex gets lynched is everybody will start eyeballing you for pushing so hard for her kill.

People were already suspicious of her, but you sure do seem to have an agenda.

Doing Grandma's dirty work so she can hide, no doubt.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

House, if you read through the other games here, you'll notice town has lost them all except for the micro game and the one that was cut short due to Wake posting the scum QT in the middle of the game for all to see. 

Want to know why we lose the games? It's because town lynches town nearly every time. Scum doesn't have to do much at all until the townie numbers start dwindling down. 

This game is set a little different though. In order for scum to win, one of the scum teams needs to take out the other team by using townies to lynch them. Then, the remaining scum team must outnumber town. After Day 2 and Night 2, we're likely to be down by 3 more townies. I think that makes 5 out. There should be 7 town to 4 scum come Day 3.


----------



## ScarletRage

No. First, I am not scum. Second, Mertex is scum. Third, I clearly laid a trap for scum and Mertex still went for it. Fourth, once Mertexscum flips, it will be very hard to prove I am scum bc fireproof townie will either flip or claim. Fifth, my being firescum (which is your argument I believe) is very unlikely because firescum knew Rosie was Macho Cop most likely. I lacked that info. Sixth, I claimed in a protown manner designed to trap scum.

So go ahead. Throw more baseless accusations against me.


----------



## ScarletRage

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> House, if you read through the other games here, you'll notice town has lost them all except for the micro game and the one that was cut short due to Wake posting the scum QT in the middle of the game for all to see.
> 
> Want to know why we lose the games? It's because town lynches town nearly every time. Scum doesn't have to do much at all until the townie numbers start dwindling down.
> 
> This game is set a little different though. In order for scum to win, one of the scum teams needs to take out the other team by using townies to lynch them. Then, the remaining scum team must outnumber town. After Day 2 and Night 2, we're likely to be down by 3 more townies. I think that makes 5 out. There should be 7 town to 4 scum come Day 3.



This is worrisome. Why do you think all four scum will be alive Day 3? Why do you think we will lynch town today?


----------



## Mertex

[QUOTE="Wolfsister77, post: 9721019, member: 38281"
Basically, if someone has a key and didn't use it, they could be a target which is why they should say nothing. It's a one shot ability so if they did, they need to tell us who they protected and Mertex does too because her ability is one shot. This can not be stressed enough and I will not let this go until I find out.[/QUOTE]


@Wolfsister77 
@FA_Q2 

Wolf/FA I'm going to give you a couple of scenarios.   I'm just using players names to make it easier to understand, not real and in no way indicates for a fact that these are the Scum Teams.



Scenario 1:  (Grandma and SR are Fire)  (Sameech and Avatar are Ice) (Player X Townie)

Let's pretend that Ice targeted Grandma (thinking she's Town), but I shielded Player X.  Player X is alive and so is Grandma, but Ice now knows that Grandma is Fire.  

1.  Do you think Ice is going to reveal that they know Grandma is Fire and expose themselves as the other Mafia Team?  

2.  Do you think Ice now knows that Player X is a good Town target and not a member of the other Mafia Team?

3.  What does this tell Town?  
 My possible suggestions: 

     a.  That Player X was not targeted and the shield was not necessary.
     b.  That Player X was targeted but Player X might have had some other protection.

4.  And how does this help town?
I don't see how any of these responses help Town.  *If I am wrong, then explain to me how.*


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if this'll make sense, so bear with me.
> 
> Sam said in a previous post he believes Avatar is scum. There aren't many ways to prove that, with the best one being a NK attempt on Avi and it not working because:
> a) Avi is scum and the other team can't kill their opposites. In this case, that would mean Sam is scum as well.
> b) Those that targeted Avi were jailed. In which case, we need to know who was jailed, if that's actually what happened.
> c) Avi was protected by another player. If it was a one-shot protect, we need to know this is what happened.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It makes perfect sense. We absolutely must know who was protected last night. This will help town with valuable info. and anyone that doesn't want to do this is highly suspect. Good post.
Click to expand...


You keep saying it will help Town *with valuable information*.  How?  What valuable information?

Please give examples, using fake names if you need to.


----------



## ScarletRage

*Mertex, unless you shielded yourself with yourself {pointless and a scumclaim} telling us helps us see voting patterns you describe as likely.

Your player X scenario is long complicated and pointless.

There is no reason not to tell us.*


----------



## Grandma

There were enough hints dropped around that either Scum team could have taken her out for being a generic PR. It's also possible that a Town Vig of some sort could have killed her, thinking she was Scum. Anyone could have killed Rosie.



Wolfsister77 said:


> If not Mertex, then who out of Aye and Grandma could it be? I am fairly sure one of these 3 knew about Rosie and killed her.


----------



## ScarletRage

Mertex, let's suppose you shield your scumbuddy, you wouldn't want to claim.

If you shielded Player X, we see who voted player X. Simple.


----------



## ScarletRage

*Earth to Mertex, you are at L minus one. That is where you claim and explain everything.*


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

ScarletRage said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> House, if you read through the other games here, you'll notice town has lost them all except for the micro game and the one that was cut short due to Wake posting the scum QT in the middle of the game for all to see.
> 
> Want to know why we lose the games? It's because town lynches town nearly every time. Scum doesn't have to do much at all until the townie numbers start dwindling down.
> 
> This game is set a little different though. In order for scum to win, one of the scum teams needs to take out the other team by using townies to lynch them. Then, the remaining scum team must outnumber town. After Day 2 and Night 2, we're likely to be down by 3 more townies. I think that makes 5 out. There should be 7 town to 4 scum come Day 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is worrisome. Why do you think all four scum will be alive Day 3? Why do you think we will lynch town today?
Click to expand...


Because in every game town has lost, town has lynched town. One starts accusations, others jump on, and before you know it, a townie is mislynched. Most will react to what they see going on instead of using reason. Some use the same excuse others use for lynching someone (the ones to watch). If Mertex flips town, watch the excuses that pop up. Read the reasons some are voting for her now. All I see right now is 'follow the leader'.


----------



## Grandma

Mertex said:


> I think you have caught Miss Scarlet in a big fat lie.  Just like Grandma, Scum lie.  I'm going to enjoy watching them trying to get out of their lies.



NO ONE KNEW THAT ROSIE WAS A *MACHO* COP UNTIL AFTER SHE WAS KILLED.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> No. First, I am not scum. Second, Mertex is scum.



Aside from having first and second bass-ackwards, I totes believe you.



ScarletRage said:


> Third, I clearly laid a trap for scum and Mertex still went for it.



Whatever, you specialize in making bullshit up.  Like vest fairy tales, for example.



ScarletRage said:


> Fourth, once Mertexscum flips, it will be very hard to prove I am scum bc fireproof townie will either flip or claim.



As above. 



ScarletRage said:


> Fifth, my being firescum (which is your argument I believe)



I never specified a team, because it's unimportant to me.  Scum is scum.  Sounds like a scumclaim to me.



ScarletRage said:


> Sixth, I claimed in a protown manner designed to trap scum.



Or just did what you do best... lied.


----------



## Mertex

ScarletRage said:


> *Mertex, unless you shielded yourself with yourself {pointless and a scumclaim} telling us helps us see voting patterns you describe as likely.
> 
> Your player X scenario is long complicated and pointless.
> 
> There is no reason not to tell us.*



Too complicated for you, why you are going for the lynching of a Townie instead.


----------



## ScarletRage

Aye, that is a real defeatist attitude. Mertex is flat out refusing to help town. Most of the time, I am dead day 1. You know why? I do a wicked mean VCA. Those are helpful in the late game.


----------



## ScarletRage

Mertex said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Mertex, unless you shielded yourself with yourself {pointless and a scumclaim} telling us helps us see voting patterns you describe as likely.
> 
> Your player X scenario is long complicated and pointless.
> 
> There is no reason not to tell us.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too complicated for you, why you are going for the lynching of a Townie instead.
Click to expand...

I am not.

Why are you denying us information? I literally just laid out why this is important.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> Aye, that is a real defeatist attitude. Mertex is flat out refusing to help town. Most of the time, I am dead day 1. You know why? I do a wicked mean VCA. Those are helpful in the late game.



What is a VCA?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex-I explained to you many times why I want to know who you protected last night. There is no need to confuse the issue. I told you why. You telling us, helps town. You not, is you sounding like scum.

It really is that simple.


----------



## ScarletRage

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> House, if you read through the other games here, you'll notice town has lost them all except for the micro game and the one that was cut short due to Wake posting the scum QT in the middle of the game for all to see.
> 
> Want to know why we lose the games? It's because town lynches town nearly every time. Scum doesn't have to do much at all until the townie numbers start dwindling down.
> 
> This game is set a little different though. In order for scum to win, one of the scum teams needs to take out the other team by using townies to lynch them. Then, the remaining scum team must outnumber town. After Day 2 and Night 2, we're likely to be down by 3 more townies. I think that makes 5 out. There should be 7 town to 4 scum come Day 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is worrisome. Why do you think all four scum will be alive Day 3? Why do you think we will lynch town today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because in every game town has lost, town has lynched town. One starts accusations, others jump on, and before you know it, a townie is mislynched. Most will react to what they see going on instead of using reason. Some use the same excuse others use for lynching someone (the ones to watch). If Mertex flips town, watch the excuses that pop up. Read the reasons some are voting for her now. All I see right now is 'follow the leader'.
Click to expand...

Mafia is a game of persuasion. There will be people who follow and not lead. That does not mean the leaders are wrong. You take a look at the wagon trains with info to lynch scum.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you have caught Miss Scarlet in a big fat lie.  Just like Grandma, Scum lie.  I'm going to enjoy watching them trying to get out of their lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO ONE KNEW THAT ROSIE WAS A *MACHO* COP UNTIL AFTER SHE WAS KILLED.
Click to expand...



It doesn't matter, Mertex was aware the ability she lifted from Shai, would kill her if she used it. Additionally, I believe I understand this fear better now given Rosie outed her PR. I did not get before why Mertex was so afraid both scum teams would target Rosie, I kept thinking that is a long shot, why does she think this?

So that gives us one of two conclusions. Either Mertex knew Rosie was going to die, or Mertex was sure there was two members of each faction of scum in your neighborhood. I highly doubt she believed this.


----------



## ScarletRage

House said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aye, that is a real defeatist attitude. Mertex is flat out refusing to help town. Most of the time, I am dead day 1. You know why? I do a wicked mean VCA. Those are helpful in the late game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is a VCA?
Click to expand...


A VCA is a vote count analysis. You look at the wagons with information known, factor in likely scum actions, and you can tell alignments.

After Mertex's flip we can look at her wagons to deduce her partner (or look for scum if wrong).


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> Either Mertex knew Rosie was going to die,* or Mertex was sure there was two members of each faction of scum in your neighborhood.* I highly doubt she believed this.



Two members of each faction... so... all 4 scum in the same 'hood?

That would suck!


----------



## Grandma

Here's a way that Rosie might have been protected:

Assuming she survived the Night and came back with a "guilty" on a player, I would have owned that, acting as though I were the Cop. I'm dispensable. Doing that would get me NK'd but it would keep Rosie alive another night.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aye, that is a real defeatist attitude. Mertex is flat out refusing to help town. Most of the time, I am dead day 1. You know why? I do a wicked mean VCA. Those are helpful in the late game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is a VCA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A VCA is a vote count analysis. You look at the wagons with information known, factor in likely scum actions, and you can tell alignments.
> 
> After Mertex's flip we can look at her wagons to deduce her partner (or look for scum if wrong).
Click to expand...


Thanks.


----------



## ScarletRage

CaféAuLait said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you have caught Miss Scarlet in a big fat lie.  Just like Grandma, Scum lie.  I'm going to enjoy watching them trying to get out of their lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO ONE KNEW THAT ROSIE WAS A *MACHO* COP UNTIL AFTER SHE WAS KILLED.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter, Mertex was aware the ability she lifted from Shai, would kill her if she used it. Additionally, I believe I understand this fear better now given Rosie outed her PR. I did not get before why Mertex was so afraid both scum teams would target Rosie, I kept thinking that is a long shot, why does she think this?
> 
> So that gives us one of two conclusions. Either Mertex knew Rosie was going to die, or Mertex was sure there was two members of each faction of scum in your neighborhood. I highly doubt she believed this.
Click to expand...

When did Rosie out her PR? If Rosie is a PR, why doesn't she claim no use. Why didn't Rosie steal grandma's immunity?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

ScarletRage said:


> Aye, that is a real defeatist attitude. Mertex is flat out refusing to help town. Most of the time, I am dead day 1. You know why? I do a wicked mean VCA. Those are helpful in the late game.



No, I spoke the truth as to what happens with games here. Town has worked against each other time after time, instead of working with each other. The neighborhoods are an example of that. If you can't put any faith and trust into the people in them, then what good are they? I went out on a limb in Game 3, took a huge chance, and outed my role to RD and Sam in our QT. Our QT wound up being the most active and was used for what it was intended for. This game, that isn't happening. 

The reason you were targeted in the previous game is because we (me, FA, and Grandma) thought you rolled Mason again after the reset. That was the only reason. I knew we only needed to get one Mason out to win. I will also say that by being scum in that game, I watched town lynch each other without much help from us.


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Either Mertex knew Rosie was going to die,* or Mertex was sure there was two members of each faction of scum in your neighborhood.* I highly doubt she believed this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two members of each faction... so... all 4 scum in the same 'hood?
> 
> That would suck!
Click to expand...



Sorry, I meant one from each faction. Gah


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you have caught Miss Scarlet in a big fat lie.  Just like Grandma, Scum lie.  I'm going to enjoy watching them trying to get out of their lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO ONE KNEW THAT ROSIE WAS A *MACHO* COP UNTIL AFTER SHE WAS KILLED.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter, Mertex was aware the ability she lifted from Shai, would kill her if she used it. Additionally, I believe I understand this fear better now given Rosie outed her PR. I did not get before why Mertex was so afraid both scum teams would target Rosie, I kept thinking that is a long shot, why does she think this?
> 
> So that gives us one of two conclusions. Either Mertex knew Rosie was going to die, or Mertex was sure there was two members of each faction of scum in your neighborhood. I highly doubt she believed this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did Rosie out her PR? If Rosie is a PR, why doesn't she claim no use. Why didn't Rosie steal grandma's immunity?
Click to expand...


Rosie wasn't a thief.


----------



## ScarletRage

God damn jumbled thoyght. Where did Mertex out her PR? If Mertex was a PR, why doesn't she say no shield or better yet use Grandma's ability?


----------



## Mertex

Since I am at l -1 and for sure a target for Scum Grandma and SR tonight , I might as well claim.

I am Town Doctor. 

So go ahead and lynch me and find out the truth instead of waiting for them to kill me and then wonder who the Scum is.  Grandma is the only possible one that is part of Fire because she knew that Rosie was a cop and also knew that I hinted at being Doc.  She decided to take Rosie out first because Rosie had investigative powers and was already becoming suspicious of Grandma for making up that lie about me and broadcasting it in the thread.

I'm thinking that Scarlet is her partner.   They both have been lying through their teeth, Wolf has been believing their lies and pushing for my lynch, but mostly because I think she doesn't think things through.  Aye, House and Mathblade and possibly Sam are Town, took the time to read the posts and see the lies that Grandma/SR are manufacturing.  The other Mafia team (Ice)is hiding, could be FA since he was so eager for me to reveal when revealing doesn't help Town at all.  Sgt Gath probably hasn't taken time to read the posts and is just going with easy, but most likely Town.

That's all folks.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> God damn jumbled thoyght. Where did Mertex out her PR? If Mertex was a PR, why doesn't she say no shield or better yet use Grandma's ability?



You're already wanting to string her up even without her having stolen an awesome ability, she wouldn't have survived D1 if she had ganked Invincibility.  That has already been discussed and agreed upon.


----------



## CaféAuLait

ScarletRage said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you have caught Miss Scarlet in a big fat lie.  Just like Grandma, Scum lie.  I'm going to enjoy watching them trying to get out of their lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO ONE KNEW THAT ROSIE WAS A *MACHO* COP UNTIL AFTER SHE WAS KILLED.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter, Mertex was aware the ability she lifted from Shai, would kill her if she used it. Additionally, I believe I understand this fear better now given Rosie outed her PR. I did not get before why Mertex was so afraid both scum teams would target Rosie, I kept thinking that is a long shot, why does she think this?
> 
> So that gives us one of two conclusions. Either Mertex knew Rosie was going to die, or Mertex was sure there was two members of each faction of scum in your neighborhood. I highly doubt she believed this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did Rosie out her PR? If Rosie is a PR, why doesn't she claim no use. Why didn't Rosie steal grandma's immunity?
Click to expand...



Rosie did not have the ability to steal Grandma's power. Mertex could have ending a lot of issues. I think Rosie must have outed it pretty early, I was just reading central again to get a feel for timing when Aye or Grandma mentioned it.


----------



## ScarletRage

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aye, that is a real defeatist attitude. Mertex is flat out refusing to help town. Most of the time, I am dead day 1. You know why? I do a wicked mean VCA. Those are helpful in the late game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I spoke the truth as to what happens with games here. Town has worked against each other time after time, instead of working with each other. The neighborhoods are an example of that. If you can't put any faith and trust into the people in them, then what good are they? I went out on a limb in Game 3, took a huge chance, and outed my role to RD and Sam in our QT. Our QT wound up being the most active and was used for what it was intended for. This game, that isn't happening.
> 
> The reason you were targeted in the previous game is because we (me, FA, and Grandma) thought you rolled Mason again after the reset. That was the only reason. I knew we only needed to get one Mason out to win. I will also say that by being scum in that game, I watched town lynch each other without much help from us.
Click to expand...

VCA catches that too. If scum are not pushing you end with a stalled game and bad votes in retrospect. This game incentives scum voting other scum too.


----------



## ScarletRage

House said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> God damn jumbled thoyght. Where did Mertex out her PR? If Mertex was a PR, why doesn't she say no shield or better yet use Grandma's ability?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're already wanting to string her up even without her having stolen an awesome ability, she wouldn't have survived D1 if she had ganked Invincibility.  That has already been discussed and agreed upon.
Click to expand...

Oh yes she would have. A VT willingly gives up immunity to a PR.


----------



## Grandma

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> My take - for whoever cares - is that Mertex is town. None of her posts, when compared to other games she has played town, differ from this game. When she played scum, she wasn't posting much and wasn't calling everyone scum/scummy/idiot/dummy/etc. She way lying low and stayed in the background while townies tore each others throats out. What is she doing in this game? She's out front, posting as though all of us are her enemy, which is her town meta.



In Game # Mertex was Scum with ZZZX - who posted maybe 4 times the whole game; with TN, who made rare appearances; and with Wolfsister, who was busy melting down. Mertex was pretty much working solo.

This Game's different, pretty much everyone seems to be involved, so she can be much more secure and relaxed in her Scumminess.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> God damn jumbled thoyght. Where did Mertex out her PR? If Mertex was a PR, why doesn't she say no shield or better yet use Grandma's ability?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're already wanting to string her up even without her having stolen an awesome ability, she wouldn't have survived D1 if she had ganked Invincibility.  That has already been discussed and agreed upon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yes she would have. A VT willingly gives up immunity to a PR.
Click to expand...


Not when the PR can't claim due to wanting to survive past D2


----------



## CaféAuLait

Okay,

Next Questions.

Grandma, why don't you believe mertex's claimed PR? But you believed Rosies?

Aye, do you believe Mertex?

I am assuming everyone made the saem claim in your neighborhood at the same time?


----------



## ScarletRage

That claim is a load of horseshit. Doctor grabs immunity. The doctor crumbs who they healed. Mertex did not claim or crumb John Doe is town publicly. Town Doctor Mertex still claims who she used shield on. It's Fiction.


----------



## ScarletRage

House said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> God damn jumbled thoyght. Where did Mertex out her PR? If Mertex was a PR, why doesn't she say no shield or better yet use Grandma's ability?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're already wanting to string her up even without her having stolen an awesome ability, she wouldn't have survived D1 if she had ganked Invincibility.  That has already been discussed and agreed upon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yes she would have. A VT willingly gives up immunity to a PR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not when the PR can't claim due to wanting to survive past D2
Click to expand...

If a doctor dies then we have confirmed scum in her hood.


----------



## House

I believe Mertex's claim 100%

*Vote: Grandma*


----------



## ScarletRage

Real doc do not CC.


----------



## ScarletRage

House said:


> I believe Mertex's claim 100%
> 
> *Vote: Grandma*


Of course you do. Your posts today were pratically telling her to claim doc.


----------



## Grandma

ScarletRage said:


> @AyeCantSeeYou Lend me your vote for Mertex for 48 hours. If we cannot get Mertex lynched, we do a TN lynch.



No way can nwe lynch a player in absentia, that is too uncool. 

Besides, he needs to discuss his reasonings for using up so many abilities on Night 1.


----------



## House

Actually not 100%.

Scarlet isn't her partner.  She's just off the mark.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aye, that is a real defeatist attitude. Mertex is flat out refusing to help town. Most of the time, I am dead day 1. You know why? I do a wicked mean VCA. Those are helpful in the late game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I spoke the truth as to what happens with games here. Town has worked against each other time after time, instead of working with each other. The neighborhoods are an example of that. If you can't put any faith and trust into the people in them, then what good are they? I went out on a limb in Game 3, took a huge chance, and outed my role to RD and Sam in our QT. Our QT wound up being the most active and was used for what it was intended for. This game, that isn't happening.
> 
> The reason you were targeted in the previous game is because we (me, FA, and Grandma) thought you rolled Mason again after the reset. That was the only reason. I knew we only needed to get one Mason out to win. I will also say that by being scum in that game, I watched town lynch each other without much help from us.
Click to expand...


Our neighborhood is pretty good. We have been active. The thing about neighborhoods is you don't know anyone's alignment. So you have to be careful.

Town lynches town often because we are clueless to other alignments. Unless there is an investigative role and a protector or 2, it isn't easy to be town. Mafia just have to kill townies and help town mislynch other town. Here they have to get the other team lynched. The more experienced town is, and the more unified they are, the better chances they have. It also helps when less people are alive because scum can't hide as well that way.


----------



## ScarletRage

CaféAuLait said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you have caught Miss Scarlet in a big fat lie.  Just like Grandma, Scum lie.  I'm going to enjoy watching them trying to get out of their lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO ONE KNEW THAT ROSIE WAS A *MACHO* COP UNTIL AFTER SHE WAS KILLED.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter, Mertex was aware the ability she lifted from Shai, would kill her if she used it. Additionally, I believe I understand this fear better now given Rosie outed her PR. I did not get before why Mertex was so afraid both scum teams would target Rosie, I kept thinking that is a long shot, why does she think this?
> 
> So that gives us one of two conclusions. Either Mertex knew Rosie was going to die, or Mertex was sure there was two members of each faction of scum in your neighborhood. I highly doubt she believed this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did Rosie out her PR? If Rosie is a PR, why doesn't she claim no use. Why didn't Rosie steal grandma's immunity?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie did not have the ability to steal Grandma's power. Mertex could have ending a lot of issues. I think Rosie must have outed it pretty early, I was just reading central again to get a feel for timing when Aye or Grandma mentioned it.
Click to expand...

Typo meant Mertex thete.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

CaféAuLait said:


> Okay,
> 
> Next Questions.
> 
> Grandma, why don't you believe mertex's claimed PR? But you believed Rosies?
> 
> Aye, do you believe Mertex?
> 
> I am assuming everyone made the saem claim in your neighborhood at the same time?



Yes, I believe Mertex. I've said before I believe she is town. I've also said more than once that this is her town meta that you have all been seeing. If I had thought she was scum, I would have been leading that claim.


----------



## ScarletRage

@Mertex who did you heal? Who did you shield?


----------



## Wolfsister77

*Unvote Mertex

Vote: Grandma*


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe Mertex's claim 100%
> 
> *Vote: Grandma*
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you do. Your posts today were pratically telling her to claim doc.
Click to expand...


This is the first game I've ever played.  Sure, I totally know how to telegraph because I'm just THAT fucking awesome.


----------



## CaféAuLait

*
*


AyeCantSeeYou said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay,
> 
> Next Questions.
> 
> Grandma, why don't you believe mertex's claimed PR? But you believed Rosies?
> 
> Aye, do you believe Mertex?
> 
> I am assuming everyone made the saem claim in your neighborhood at the same time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I believe Mertex. I've said before I believe she is town. I've also said more than once that this is her town meta that you have all been seeing. If I had thought she was scum, I would have been leading that claim.
Click to expand...



How far along into the game did you all out your PR's?

Because scarlet is trying to convince us now House and Mertex is just making up the doc claim within the past few hours. .


----------



## Mertex

ScarletRage said:


> @Mertex who did you heal? Who did you shield?



I already said I wasn't going to reveal until  Wolf and FA answered those questions.  I don't care what you think, you don't think much, anyway.  So, go ahead and lynch me, there is still time for Town to win.


----------



## Grandma

MathBlade said:


> It is possible all the players are hydras with Zergling opposition players. Irrevelant unless they talk about doing stuff for the hive.




USMB doesn't allow for hydras. There are none.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Mertex who did you heal? Who did you shield?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already said I wasn't going to reveal until  Wolf and FA answered those questions.  I don't care what you think, you don't think much, anyway.  So, go ahead and lynch me, there is still time for Town to win.
Click to expand...


I already told you why I wanted to know. There is no reason for you not to tell us.


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay,
> 
> Next Questions.
> 
> Grandma, why don't you believe mertex's claimed PR? But you believed Rosies?
> 
> Aye, do you believe Mertex?
> 
> I am assuming everyone made the saem claim in your neighborhood at the same time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I believe Mertex. I've said before I believe she is town. I've also said more than once that this is her town meta that you have all been seeing. If I had thought she was scum, I would have been leading that claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How far along into the game did you all out your PR's?
> 
> Because scarlet is trying to convince us now House and Mertex is just making up the doc claim within the past few hours. .
Click to expand...


If you want to start counting her lies, begin with the reopening of the thread, Cafe.

I don't think she's scum, she's just a manipulative twat.


----------



## CaféAuLait

*Vote: Scarlet Rage.*


Your lie about the mod confirming you were targeted is BS. Additionally, Mertex claimed doc sometime ago from what I understand in her neighborhood. This is not at Houses behest.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Mertex who did you heal? Who did you shield?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already said I wasn't going to reveal until  Wolf and FA answered those questions.  I don't care what you think, you don't think much, anyway.  So, go ahead and lynch me, there is still time for Town to win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already told you why I wanted to know. There is no reason for you not to tell us.
Click to expand...


You want to know because it will reveal "valuable information" - like what, Wolf.  What valuable information.
Spell it out since you know what it is, or do you?  You just blabblng away thinking it makes you sound interested in helping town, but you are just going along with Scum.


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay,
> 
> Next Questions.
> 
> Grandma, why don't you believe mertex's claimed PR? But you believed Rosies?
> 
> Aye, do you believe Mertex?
> 
> I am assuming everyone made the saem claim in your neighborhood at the same time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I believe Mertex. I've said before I believe she is town. I've also said more than once that this is her town meta that you have all been seeing. If I had thought she was scum, I would have been leading that claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How far along into the game did you all out your PR's?
> 
> Because scarlet is trying to convince us now House and Mertex is just making up the doc claim within the past few hours. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you want to start counting her lies, begin with the reopening of the thread, Cafe.
> 
> I don't think she's scum, she's just a manipulative twat.
Click to expand...



Sorry, yeah I know I am a bit behind, but trying to catch up. I think she is scum however, I don't get why she would lie about the PM from wake.


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> *Vote: Scarlet Rage.*
> 
> 
> Your lie about the mod confirming you were targeted is BS. Additionally, Mertex claimed doc sometime ago from what I understand in her neighborhood. This is not at Houses behest.



Be honest, I totally asked you to do that with my super-duper telepathic powers!

I'm sure that will be Scarlet's theory, anyway.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Grandma is a better choice. Her, Aye, and Mertex knew about Rosie. If they all knew Mertex was the doc, and Rosie is dead-who is a bigger threat to scum than a doc, then Grandma should be voted for. She has been pushing to get Mertex lynched. Rosie killed, Mertex lynched. Gets rid of two PR's. 

Mertex coming out as doc changes things. This is not a scum safeclaim. A scum safeclaim is a VT.


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay,
> 
> Next Questions.
> 
> Grandma, why don't you believe mertex's claimed PR? But you believed Rosies?
> 
> Aye, do you believe Mertex?
> 
> I am assuming everyone made the saem claim in your neighborhood at the same time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I believe Mertex. I've said before I believe she is town. I've also said more than once that this is her town meta that you have all been seeing. If I had thought she was scum, I would have been leading that claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How far along into the game did you all out your PR's?
> 
> Because scarlet is trying to convince us now House and Mertex is just making up the doc claim within the past few hours. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you want to start counting her lies, begin with the reopening of the thread, Cafe.
> 
> I don't think she's scum, she's just a manipulative twat.
Click to expand...


Sorry, then who do you think her scum partner is?


----------



## ScarletRage

House said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe Mertex's claim 100%
> 
> *Vote: Grandma*
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you do. Your posts today were pratically telling her to claim doc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the first game I've ever played.  Sure, I totally know how to telegraph because I'm just THAT fucking awesome.
Click to expand...

I caught it bc you were not great.


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> *Vote: Scarlet Rage.*
> 
> 
> Your lie about the mod confirming you were targeted is BS. Additionally, Mertex claimed doc sometime ago from what I understand in her neighborhood. This is not at Houses behest.



IMHO, we should go after the cop killer first, and mop up those we are suspicious of later.  That is why I voted Grandma.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77 said:


> Grandma is a better choice. Her, Aye, and Mertex knew about Rosie. If they all knew Mertex was the doc, and Rosie is dead-who is a bigger threat to scum than a doc, then Grandma should be voted for. She has been pushing to get Mertex lynched. Rosie killed, Mertex lynched. Gets rid of two PR's.
> 
> Mertex coming out as doc changes things. This is not a scum safeclaim. A scum safeclaim is a VT.


No. Doc is a safer claim. VT = lynched.

Why doesn't she claim who she healed ir shielded? Why didn't she claim NOT to use the shield if doc? Why not steal Grandma's ability.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> Grandma is a better choice. Her, Aye, and Mertex knew about Rosie. If they all knew Mertex was the doc, and Rosie is dead-who is a bigger threat to scum than a doc, then Grandma should be voted for. She has been pushing to get Mertex lynched. Rosie killed, Mertex lynched. Gets rid of two PR's.
> 
> Mertex coming out as doc changes things. This is not a scum safeclaim. A scum safeclaim is a VT.




I don't know. I was just reading Central. And both Aye and Grandma were quite vocal about how important Rosie was. Im not saying grandma is or is not scum. But I am seeing scum play right before my eyes with SR's play.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe Mertex's claim 100%
> 
> *Vote: Grandma*
> 
> 
> 
> Of course you do. Your posts today were pratically telling her to claim doc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the first game I've ever played.  Sure, I totally know how to telegraph because I'm just THAT fucking awesome.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I caught it bc you were not great.
Click to expand...


You fabricated it because I didn't do it in the first place.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Mertex who did you heal? Who did you shield?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already said I wasn't going to reveal until  Wolf and FA answered those questions.  I don't care what you think, you don't think much, anyway.  So, go ahead and lynch me, there is still time for Town to win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already told you why I wanted to know. There is no reason for you not to tell us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want to know because it will reveal "valuable information" - like what, Wolf.  What valuable information.
> Spell it out since you know what it is, or do you?  You just blabblng away thinking it makes you sound interested in helping town, but you are just going along with Scum.
Click to expand...


No, you don't read posts. I explained it already in an earlier post. I want to know who you shielded because that will tell us if ice mafia targeted the person or not and possibly clear that person of being ice mafia. Ice mafia missed last night. Fire did not. We already know what fire did. You were ice immune. If ice targeted someone you shielded, they are likely not ice mafia. So help town please and tell us who you shielded.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma is a better choice. Her, Aye, and Mertex knew about Rosie. If they all knew Mertex was the doc, and Rosie is dead-who is a bigger threat to scum than a doc, then Grandma should be voted for. She has been pushing to get Mertex lynched. Rosie killed, Mertex lynched. Gets rid of two PR's.
> 
> Mertex coming out as doc changes things. This is not a scum safeclaim. A scum safeclaim is a VT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know. I was just reading Central. And both Aye and Grandma were quite vocal about how important Rosie was. Im not saying grandma is or is not scum. But I am seeing scum play right before my eyes with SR's play.
Click to expand...


Explain please and if I get it, I'll change my vote.


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma is a better choice. Her, Aye, and Mertex knew about Rosie. If they all knew Mertex was the doc, and Rosie is dead-who is a bigger threat to scum than a doc, then Grandma should be voted for. She has been pushing to get Mertex lynched. Rosie killed, Mertex lynched. Gets rid of two PR's.
> 
> Mertex coming out as doc changes things. This is not a scum safeclaim. A scum safeclaim is a VT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know. I was just reading Central. And both Aye and Grandma were quite vocal about how important Rosie was. Im not saying grandma is or is not scum. But I am seeing scum play right before my eyes with SR's play.
Click to expand...


SR is not scum.  Scummy, yes.  But not scum.


----------



## ScarletRage

CaféAuLait said:


> *Vote: Scarlet Rage.*
> 
> 
> Your lie about the mod confirming you were targeted is BS. Additionally, Mertex claimed doc sometime ago from what I understand in her neighborhood. This is not at Houses behest.


I never said the mod confirmed me.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Mertex who did you heal? Who did you shield?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already said I wasn't going to reveal until  Wolf and FA answered those questions.  I don't care what you think, you don't think much, anyway.  So, go ahead and lynch me, there is still time for Town to win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already told you why I wanted to know. There is no reason for you not to tell us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want to know because it will reveal "valuable information" - like what, Wolf.  What valuable information.
> Spell it out since you know what it is, or do you?  You just blabblng away thinking it makes you sound interested in helping town, but you are just going along with Scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you don't read posts. I explained it already in an earlier post. I want to know who you shielded because that will tell us if ice mafia targeted the person or not and possibly clear that person of being ice mafia. Ice mafia missed last night. Fire did not. We already know what fire did. You were ice immune. If ice targeted someone you shielded, they are likely not ice mafia. So help town please and tell us who you shielded.
Click to expand...


Wolf, that won't tell you anything because failed attempts are not communicated to the would-be victim, per Wake's decree.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: Scarlet Rage.*
> 
> 
> Your lie about the mod confirming you were targeted is BS. Additionally, Mertex claimed doc sometime ago from what I understand in her neighborhood. This is not at Houses behest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMHO, we should go after the cop killer first, and mop up those we are suspicious of later.  That is why I voted Grandma.
Click to expand...


Agree.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma is a better choice. Her, Aye, and Mertex knew about Rosie. If they all knew Mertex was the doc, and Rosie is dead-who is a bigger threat to scum than a doc, then Grandma should be voted for. She has been pushing to get Mertex lynched. Rosie killed, Mertex lynched. Gets rid of two PR's.
> 
> Mertex coming out as doc changes things. This is not a scum safeclaim. A scum safeclaim is a VT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know. I was just reading Central. And both Aye and Grandma were quite vocal about how important Rosie was. Im not saying grandma is or is not scum. But I am seeing scum play right before my eyes with SR's play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Explain please and if I get it, I'll change my vote.
Click to expand...


Okay, I mean since both grandma and aye were stating in central how important Rosie was it means it was past their neighborhood. Someone in central could have gotten the into out. I am unsure Grandma is scum, but I am seeing SR outright lie here and that is scum play to me. Mertex can say grandma lied which may be an misunderstanding or cat fight. What I am seeing is BS coming from SR right now, where she said she KNEW scum tried to kill her and then said "she can't quote Mod Pm's to verify" the Mod told her. The Wake came on and said he does not let us know who the targets were, when SR claimed otherwise.


----------



## CaféAuLait

And I am still drugged , if that does not make sense please ask me to clarify.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma is a better choice. Her, Aye, and Mertex knew about Rosie. If they all knew Mertex was the doc, and Rosie is dead-who is a bigger threat to scum than a doc, then Grandma should be voted for. She has been pushing to get Mertex lynched. Rosie killed, Mertex lynched. Gets rid of two PR's.
> 
> Mertex coming out as doc changes things. This is not a scum safeclaim. A scum safeclaim is a VT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know. I was just reading Central. And both Aye and Grandma were quite vocal about how important Rosie was. Im not saying grandma is or is not scum. But I am seeing scum play right before my eyes with SR's play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Explain please and if I get it, I'll change my vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, I mean since both grandma and aye were stating in central how important Rosie was it means it was past their neighborhood. Someone in central could have gotten the into out. I am unsure Grandma is scum, but I am seeing SR outright lie here and that is scum play to me. Mertex can say grandma lied which may be an misunderstanding or cat fight. What I am seeing is BS coming from SR right now, where she said she KNEW scum tried to kill her and then said "she can't quote Mod Pm's to verify" the Mod told her. The Wake came on and said he does not let us know who the targets were, when SR claimed otherwise.
Click to expand...


Does anyone in Central know Rosie is a cop? I'm pretty sure Rosie's hood knew. SR didn't know which is why I am not interested in targeting her. I want the cop killer scum.


----------



## ScarletRage

Cafe, Wake said no notice of attack was sent. Period.

Mertex is lying about shield and doccing. She would annouce this if town and make me look bad.


----------



## ScarletRage

What Wake did not say was if someone was attacked they would not be notified of any vest they had.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex- I agree you should just tell us at this point who you protected and shielded. I see no reason not to. Do you? If so, explain why we shouldn't know this now. You are out. So tell town. You are not helping scum with this info. that I can see. Tell me why you won't tell us if you won't.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

CaféAuLait said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay,
> 
> Next Questions.
> 
> Grandma, why don't you believe mertex's claimed PR? But you believed Rosies?
> 
> Aye, do you believe Mertex?
> 
> I am assuming everyone made the saem claim in your neighborhood at the same time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I believe Mertex. I've said before I believe she is town. I've also said more than once that this is her town meta that you have all been seeing. If I had thought she was scum, I would have been leading that claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How far along into the game did you all out your PR's?
> 
> Because scarlet is trying to convince us now House and Mertex is just making up the doc claim within the past few hours. .
Click to expand...


Rosie outed her role first on 8-21. Before she did that, I mentioned that if we were all town, there shouldn't be a problem with us telling each other what our abilities were (not roles). I told them what my ability was. Rosie trusted us and told us she was the town cop and that her ability was the double down. Grandma told us her ability next, followed by Mertex.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex- I agree you should just tell us at this point who you protected and shielded. I see no reason not to. Do you? If so, explain why we shouldn't know this now. You are out. So tell town. You are not helping scum with this info. that I can see. Tell me why you won't tell us if you won't.



Because the person she protected would be ripe for NK tonight, most likely?


----------



## MathBlade

@House  What changed your mind from Scarlet Rage is scum to scummy? IMO she's still scum.

@Wolfsister77 I believe her doctor claim. I think that she should save it for her bah post if at all.


----------



## ScarletRage

Aww fuck it. This has gone on too long. I see I will die lying and fooling scum. I am full ice immune. That is where I lied. I crumbed the truth in my hood. Given a flip of ice no kill and full immune ice scum, I figured I could draw theice scum kill as long as they believed it. If Mertex claimed and proved an alternative source that would make it less likely I was attacked but more likely to take a kill.


----------



## ScarletRage

I crumbed it in my hood but I don't think anyone understood.


----------



## House

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay,
> 
> Next Questions.
> 
> Grandma, why don't you believe mertex's claimed PR? But you believed Rosies?
> 
> Aye, do you believe Mertex?
> 
> I am assuming everyone made the saem claim in your neighborhood at the same time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I believe Mertex. I've said before I believe she is town. I've also said more than once that this is her town meta that you have all been seeing. If I had thought she was scum, I would have been leading that claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How far along into the game did you all out your PR's?
> 
> Because scarlet is trying to convince us now House and Mertex is just making up the doc claim within the past few hours. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rosie outed her role first on 8-21. Before she did that, I mentioned that if we were all town, there shouldn't be a problem with us telling each other what our abilities were (not roles). I told them what my ability was. Rosie trusted us and told us she was the town cop and that her ability was the double down. Grandma told us her ability next, followed by Mertex.
Click to expand...


This confirmation has me solid on Aye as town.  Scum would have had more to gain from hanging Mertex out to dry.

Grandma is definitely the neighborhood scum in that neck of the woods.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I don't want a split over Grandma or SR. I want to target who killed the cop. That's not SR. She didn't know. It is someone in South who knew unless someone can tell me that Central knew.

Aye, Mertex, Rosie, Grandma-Well, it's not Mertex, Rosie's dead, I doubt it's Aye and she can't be lynched.

So, Grandma it is unless someone can tell me why Grandma is a bad choice or SR is a good one.


----------



## ScarletRage

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex- I agree you should just tell us at this point who you protected and shielded. I see no reason not to. Do you? If so, explain why we shouldn't know this now. You are out. So tell town. You are not helping scum with this info. that I can see. Tell me why you won't tell us if you won't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because the person she protected would be ripe for NK tonight, most likely?
Click to expand...

And leave town doc alive...no.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma is a better choice. Her, Aye, and Mertex knew about Rosie. If they all knew Mertex was the doc, and Rosie is dead-who is a bigger threat to scum than a doc, then Grandma should be voted for. She has been pushing to get Mertex lynched. Rosie killed, Mertex lynched. Gets rid of two PR's.
> 
> Mertex coming out as doc changes things. This is not a scum safeclaim. A scum safeclaim is a VT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know. I was just reading Central. And both Aye and Grandma were quite vocal about how important Rosie was. Im not saying grandma is or is not scum. But I am seeing scum play right before my eyes with SR's play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Explain please and if I get it, I'll change my vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, I mean since both grandma and aye were stating in central how important Rosie was it means it was past their neighborhood. Someone in central could have gotten the into out. I am unsure Grandma is scum, but I am seeing SR outright lie here and that is scum play to me. Mertex can say grandma lied which may be an misunderstanding or cat fight. What I am seeing is BS coming from SR right now, where she said she KNEW scum tried to kill her and then said "she can't quote Mod Pm's to verify" the Mod told her. The Wake came on and said he does not let us know who the targets were, when SR claimed otherwise.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does anyone in Central know Rosie is a cop? I'm pretty sure Rosie's hood knew. SR didn't know which is why I am not interested in targeting her. I want the cop killer scum.
Click to expand...


No, we were not told she was a cop. I was just reading. There were statements from Aye and Grandma stating how important Rosie was, another statement from Aye stating she had to make it to day 2 or 3 at least. I did not see any claim of cop.


----------



## ScarletRage

Now can we lynch Mertex scum?


----------



## CaféAuLait

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay,
> 
> Next Questions.
> 
> Grandma, why don't you believe mertex's claimed PR? But you believed Rosies?
> 
> Aye, do you believe Mertex?
> 
> I am assuming everyone made the saem claim in your neighborhood at the same time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I believe Mertex. I've said before I believe she is town. I've also said more than once that this is her town meta that you have all been seeing. If I had thought she was scum, I would have been leading that claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How far along into the game did you all out your PR's?
> 
> Because scarlet is trying to convince us now House and Mertex is just making up the doc claim within the past few hours. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rosie outed her role first on 8-21. Before she did that, I mentioned that if we were all town, there shouldn't be a problem with us telling each other what our abilities were (not roles). I told them what my ability was. Rosie trusted us and told us she was the town cop and that her ability was the double down. Grandma told us her ability next, followed by Mertex.
Click to expand...



When did Mertex out her PR? Or has she in your neighborhood?


----------



## House

MathBlade said:


> @House  What changed your mind from Scarlet Rage is scum to scummy? IMO she's still scum.



Reverted back to my prior working theory.  I didn't suspect MeBelle, whom she replaced.


----------



## CaféAuLait

I based my vote on believing Mertex outed her PR to your neighborhood, or all of you did at the same time Rosie did.

SR who did you replace?


----------



## MathBlade

ScarletRage said:


> Aww fuck it. This has gone on too long. I see I will die lying and fooling scum. I am full ice immune. That is where I lied. I crumbed the truth in my hood. Given a flip of ice no kill and full immune ice scum, I figured I could draw theice scum kill as long as they believed it. If Mertex claimed and proved an alternative source that would make it less likely I was attacked but more likely to take a kill.



See...You were lying. I and House caught you.  I don't believe in a one shot and I don't believe you now. IMO I think you are scum because you've been lying this entire time. I don't like being lied to and then told what I'm supposed to believe after being lied to that long. 

@House I replaced MeBelle. Scarlet Rage replaced Bob.


----------



## Mertex

I did not reveal that I was Doc in the QT.  I mentioned this in a previous post, seems like most didn't even bother to read it.

I was uncomfortable in the neighborhood from the get go because right of the bat everyone was assuming that we were all Town.  I knew that I was Town, but no way was I going to trust that they were telling the truth.  Then Rosie claimed that she was Cop and then informed us that she couldn't be protected.  They wanted me to reveal my ability, but I'm still learning the game and wasn't feeling comfortable with it.  I finally decided to reveal that I had "nimble fingers" and that it meant I could steal someone else's ability.

I didn't steal Grandma's because first of all, it was only good for Night 1.  I wasn't feeling vulnerable at that point that I needed protection on night 1.   That some of the experienced players like Scarlet, and the others (except for Math) aren't able to figure that out makes me think they are scum or they are not as savvy in the game as they claim.  Why would I need Grandma's invincibility when I wasn't feeling threatened.  Second, why would I steal from a neighbor that was claiming to be Town.  If she went ballistic when she found out I stole Shaitra's ability, imagine what she would have done had I stolen hers.  I would have been lynched right there and then, because Wolf, Cafe and others jumped on it and believed her.  I admit that it was a mistake that I made in stealing Shaitra's but I didn't have any idea that it was going to be used the way it was.

It wasn't until later in the QT (same day) that Grandma made the accusation that she thought I was Scum.  When I asked her why, she gave some bullshit story that I wasn't playing my town game.  Then without even discussing it with the other neighbors, she lied in the main thread that I refused to reveal my ability when everyone else did.  That was a lie.  When Aye and Rosie confronted her with it in the QT, she said, well, she revealed right before she used it and that is the same as not revealing.  Rosie then told her "revealing 1 1/2 hour before using it is not the same as not revealing it.  Grandma was adamant that I was Scum because she knew I was beginning to pick up her Scum scent.    She became aggressive and Rosie even told her that she only did that when she was Scum.

You can believe what I say or wait till Wake posts my death scene.  It doesn't matter to me, I know that Grandma was the only one that knew that Rosie was a Cop that could be Scum, because Aye did not cover her lie about me in the QT.  She knew that killing rosie was more important because she could investigate her and find out the truth.  She knew she could get me later.

Grandma knew that I was Doc, she posted in one of her posts that she didn't believe I was Doc, but she knew.


----------



## ScarletRage

I replaced BobPlumb.


----------



## House

MathBlade said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aww fuck it. This has gone on too long. I see I will die lying and fooling scum. I am full ice immune. That is where I lied. I crumbed the truth in my hood. Given a flip of ice no kill and full immune ice scum, I figured I could draw theice scum kill as long as they believed it. If Mertex claimed and proved an alternative source that would make it less likely I was attacked but more likely to take a kill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See...You were lying. I and House caught you.  I don't believe in a one shot and I don't believe you now. IMO I think you are scum because you've been lying this entire time. I don't like being lied to and then told what I'm supposed to believe after being lied to that long.
> 
> @House I replaced MeBelle. Scarlet Rage replaced Bob.
Click to expand...


Sorry about that.

Hell I dunno then, Bob never posted.


----------



## CaféAuLait

ScarletRage said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma is a better choice. Her, Aye, and Mertex knew about Rosie. If they all knew Mertex was the doc, and Rosie is dead-who is a bigger threat to scum than a doc, then Grandma should be voted for. She has been pushing to get Mertex lynched. Rosie killed, Mertex lynched. Gets rid of two PR's.
> 
> Mertex coming out as doc changes things. This is not a scum safeclaim. A scum safeclaim is a VT.
> 
> 
> 
> No. Doc is a safer claim. VT = lynched.
> 
> Why doesn't she claim who she healed ir shielded? Why didn't she claim NOT to use the shield if doc? Why not steal Grandma's ability.
Click to expand...




I agree with these questions.

Mertex you are now at L-2.

Who did you protect with your meat shield and your doc ability? You could use both right? Would it matter or be a detriment to town if she revels this information, anyonne?


----------



## ScarletRage

Mertex that is a lot of words but still not saying who you shielded and healed and why.


----------



## ScarletRage

MathBlade said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aww fuck it. This has gone on too long. I see I will die lying and fooling scum. I am full ice immune. That is where I lied. I crumbed the truth in my hood. Given a flip of ice no kill and full immune ice scum, I figured I could draw theice scum kill as long as they believed it. If Mertex claimed and proved an alternative source that would make it less likely I was attacked but more likely to take a kill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See...You were lying. I and House caught you.  I don't believe in a one shot and I don't believe you now. IMO I think you are scum because you've been lying this entire time. I don't like being lied to and then told what I'm supposed to believe after being lied to that long.
> 
> @House I replaced MeBelle. Scarlet Rage replaced Bob.
Click to expand...

Considering I crumbed why I was lying to you, that is not a surprise.


----------



## CaféAuLait

ScarletRage said:


> Aww fuck it. This has gone on too long. I see I will die lying and fooling scum. I am full ice immune. That is where I lied. I crumbed the truth in my hood. Given a flip of ice no kill and full immune ice scum, I figured I could draw theice scum kill as long as they believed it. If Mertex claimed and proved an alternative source that would make it less likely I was attacked but more likely to take a kill.




Dammit SR. if true, you are really putting yourself in jeopardy in more ways than one. Gah


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma is a better choice. Her, Aye, and Mertex knew about Rosie. If they all knew Mertex was the doc, and Rosie is dead-who is a bigger threat to scum than a doc, then Grandma should be voted for. She has been pushing to get Mertex lynched. Rosie killed, Mertex lynched. Gets rid of two PR's.
> 
> Mertex coming out as doc changes things. This is not a scum safeclaim. A scum safeclaim is a VT.
> 
> 
> 
> No. Doc is a safer claim. VT = lynched.
> 
> Why doesn't she claim who she healed ir shielded? Why didn't she claim NOT to use the shield if doc? Why not steal Grandma's ability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with these questions.
> 
> Mertex you are now at L-2.
> 
> Who did you protect with your meat shield and your doc ability? You could use both right? Would it matter or be a detriment to town if she revels this information, anyonne?
Click to expand...


She should tell us.


----------



## CaféAuLait

ScarletRage said:


> Cafe, Wake said no notice of attack was sent. Period.
> 
> Mertex is lying about shield and doccing. She would annouce this if town and make me look bad.



I agree.

Mertex

Please tell us who you shielded and healed.


----------



## House

Welcome to the thread, @Grandma.


----------



## ScarletRage

CaféAuLait said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aww fuck it. This has gone on too long. I see I will die lying and fooling scum. I am full ice immune. That is where I lied. I crumbed the truth in my hood. Given a flip of ice no kill and full immune ice scum, I figured I could draw theice scum kill as long as they believed it. If Mertex claimed and proved an alternative source that would make it less likely I was attacked but more likely to take a kill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit SR. if true, you are really putting yourself in jeopardy in more ways than one. Gah
Click to expand...



It was a low risk play with predictable results and I never ask of others what I will not do myself. Mertex House and Mathblade all came after me. At least one is likely ice scum. That is partially why I think Mertex and TN are icescum and why I pushed so hard for Mertex to claim healed and shielded and why.


----------



## House

Mertex, just spill it.  

These folks would rather lynch a townie and let scum go free unless they get every little thing they ask for.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Actually Mertex, if you don't give town the info. we are asking for, I will assume you are lying and put my vote back. There is no reason you wouldn't tell us if you are town. Spill it.


----------



## CaféAuLait

MathBlade said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aww fuck it. This has gone on too long. I see I will die lying and fooling scum. I am full ice immune. That is where I lied. I crumbed the truth in my hood. Given a flip of ice no kill and full immune ice scum, I figured I could draw theice scum kill as long as they believed it. If Mertex claimed and proved an alternative source that would make it less likely I was attacked but more likely to take a kill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See...You were lying. I and House caught you.  I don't believe in a one shot and I don't believe you now. IMO I think you are scum because you've been lying this entire time. I don't like being lied to and then told what I'm supposed to believe after being lied to that long.
> 
> @House I replaced MeBelle. Scarlet Rage replaced Bob.
Click to expand...


You don't believe in a one shot what? Ice shield? So you don't think she may be immune to ice scum? Is that a PR?


----------



## House

... like I said.

Wolf, best hope she flips scum if you lynch her.  Threats don't sound very townish to me.


----------



## Grandma

CaféAuLait said:


> Okay,
> 
> Next Questions.
> 
> Grandma, why don't you believe mertex's claimed PR? But you believed Rosies?
> 
> Aye, do you believe Mertex?
> 
> I am assuming everyone made the saem claim in your neighborhood at the same time?




I had something like 15 pages to read through, I've been answering as I go along.

I don't know if I believe Mertex or not. 

You know as well as I do she's more of a danger to Town than Scum is regardless of her role.

But -  *unvote* 
FUCK, HELL, PISS, SHIT, GODDAMN, and APPLEBUTTER!!!!


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> ... like I said.
> 
> Wolf, best hope she flips scum if you lynch her.  Threats don't sound very townish to me.



She's withholding info. If she's doc, she is going to be targeted for NK. Time to give town all the info. you can to help us.


----------



## House

MathBlade said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aww fuck it. This has gone on too long. I see I will die lying and fooling scum. I am full ice immune. That is where I lied. I crumbed the truth in my hood. Given a flip of ice no kill and full immune ice scum, I figured I could draw theice scum kill as long as they believed it. If Mertex claimed and proved an alternative source that would make it less likely I was attacked but more likely to take a kill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See...You were lying. I and House caught you.  I don't believe in a one shot and I don't believe you now. IMO I think you are scum because you've been lying this entire time. I don't like being lied to and then told what I'm supposed to believe after being lied to that long.
> 
> @House I replaced MeBelle. Scarlet Rage replaced Bob.
Click to expand...


I'm willing to buy that SR has ice immunity as a reactive ability or somesuch, but a vest?  I knew better than that blarney.


----------



## ScarletRage

I was an obvious nk target if TN and Mertex are indeed icescum. TN protects Mertex his icescum buddy from kills. Mertex claims PR. Skipping immunity to avoid detection is critical.

Mertex shields her buddy bc she was forced. They kill me because I trained most of you on how to play town (and die n1 usually). The doc claim she needs a heal target.

Mertex if she thinks she healed someone states that someone is inlikely there's icescum she states it. No instead she vaguely doubtcasts.


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> Mertex, just spill it.
> 
> These folks would rather lynch a townie and let scum go free unless they get every little thing they ask for.




Not, true at all. We want to ensure we are correct. period. I don't like the way you insist we want to let scum go free here, almost seems like a taunt.

*GRANDMA and AYE*

Did Mertex revel her PR in your neighborhood, when Rosie did?

I'm starting to believe she did not. because I keep reading central and I don't see the two of you worried about protection for Mertex as well. mertex's role is pretty darn important to the game too, right? So I would assume if she had claimed, you would have let us know she needs protection too, yes?


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aww fuck it. This has gone on too long. I see I will die lying and fooling scum. I am full ice immune. That is where I lied. I crumbed the truth in my hood. Given a flip of ice no kill and full immune ice scum, I figured I could draw theice scum kill as long as they believed it. If Mertex claimed and proved an alternative source that would make it less likely I was attacked but more likely to take a kill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See...You were lying. I and House caught you.  I don't believe in a one shot and I don't believe you now. IMO I think you are scum because you've been lying this entire time. I don't like being lied to and then told what I'm supposed to believe after being lied to that long.
> 
> @House I replaced MeBelle. Scarlet Rage replaced Bob.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm willing to buy that SR has ice immunity as a reactive ability or somesuch, but a vest?  I knew better than that blarney.
Click to expand...



What is a vest?


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aww fuck it. This has gone on too long. I see I will die lying and fooling scum. I am full ice immune. That is where I lied. I crumbed the truth in my hood. Given a flip of ice no kill and full immune ice scum, I figured I could draw theice scum kill as long as they believed it. If Mertex claimed and proved an alternative source that would make it less likely I was attacked but more likely to take a kill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See...You were lying. I and House caught you.  I don't believe in a one shot and I don't believe you now. IMO I think you are scum because you've been lying this entire time. I don't like being lied to and then told what I'm supposed to believe after being lied to that long.
> 
> @House I replaced MeBelle. Scarlet Rage replaced Bob.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm willing to buy that SR has ice immunity as a reactive ability or somesuch, but a vest?  I knew better than that blarney.
Click to expand...


A one shot BP or in this case a one-shot ice immune, would be a vest. That's how it works. If you are a one-shot BP townie you have a bulletproof vest that absorbs one shot. After that, it is gone if you are shot. So vest is appropriate terminology.


----------



## ScarletRage

House said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aww fuck it. This has gone on too long. I see I will die lying and fooling scum. I am full ice immune. That is where I lied. I crumbed the truth in my hood. Given a flip of ice no kill and full immune ice scum, I figured I could draw theice scum kill as long as they believed it. If Mertex claimed and proved an alternative source that would make it less likely I was attacked but more likely to take a kill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See...You were lying. I and House caught you.  I don't believe in a one shot and I don't believe you now. IMO I think you are scum because you've been lying this entire time. I don't like being lied to and then told what I'm supposed to believe after being lied to that long.
> 
> @House I replaced MeBelle. Scarlet Rage replaced Bob.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm willing to buy that SR has ice immunity as a reactive ability or somesuch, but a vest?  I knew better than that blarney.
Click to expand...

That is what I was describing in my wifom.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

CaféAuLait said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay,
> 
> Next Questions.
> 
> Grandma, why don't you believe mertex's claimed PR? But you believed Rosies?
> 
> Aye, do you believe Mertex?
> 
> I am assuming everyone made the saem claim in your neighborhood at the same time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I believe Mertex. I've said before I believe she is town. I've also said more than once that this is her town meta that you have all been seeing. If I had thought she was scum, I would have been leading that claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How far along into the game did you all out your PR's?
> 
> Because scarlet is trying to convince us now House and Mertex is just making up the doc claim within the past few hours. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rosie outed her role first on 8-21. Before she did that, I mentioned that if we were all town, there shouldn't be a problem with us telling each other what our abilities were (not roles). I told them what my ability was. Rosie trusted us and told us she was the town cop and that her ability was the double down. Grandma told us her ability next, followed by Mertex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When did Mertex out her PR? Or has she in your neighborhood?
Click to expand...


Post 82, 8-22, was the first hint. again in Post 91.


----------



## ScarletRage

A vest protects from a kill. Unless otherwise specified, it is assumed autoprotect.


----------



## MathBlade

House said:


> I'm willing to buy that SR has ice immunity as a reactive ability or somesuch, but a vest?  I knew better than that blarney.



Me too  
I feel like my sister expected me to defend a lie or be stupid. I don't know which is worse. 
Plus a lot of pages were taken up by this malarkey. Very very anti-town to me. 

I feel like my sister is scum or at least really shouldn't ask her own sister to lie for her without reasons. Please treat me like a player sis. 

My vote is still on Scarlet for taking up so many pages when they could have been used to scumhunt.


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex, just spill it.
> 
> These folks would rather lynch a townie and let scum go free unless they get every little thing they ask for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not, true at all. We want to ensure we are correct. period. I don't like the way you insist we want to let scum go free here, almost seems like a taunt.
Click to expand...


Not at all, frustration over the dwelling of information that means nothing is more like it.

For instance... say she protected me... just as a hypothetical.  What does that tell you, exactly?  I have no idea whether an attempt was made on me, because Wake doesn't notify the non-victim of a failed attempt.


----------



## ScarletRage

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay,
> 
> Next Questions.
> 
> Grandma, why don't you believe mertex's claimed PR? But you believed Rosies?
> 
> Aye, do you believe Mertex?
> 
> I am assuming everyone made the saem claim in your neighborhood at the same time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I believe Mertex. I've said before I believe she is town. I've also said more than once that this is her town meta that you have all been seeing. If I had thought she was scum, I would have been leading that claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How far along into the game did you all out your PR's?
> 
> Because scarlet is trying to convince us now House and Mertex is just making up the doc claim within the past few hours. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rosie outed her role first on 8-21. Before she did that, I mentioned that if we were all town, there shouldn't be a problem with us telling each other what our abilities were (not roles). I told them what my ability was. Rosie trusted us and told us she was the town cop and that her ability was the double down. Grandma told us her ability next, followed by Mertex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When did Mertex out her PR? Or has she in your neighborhood?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Post 82, 8-22, was the first hint. again in Post 91.
Click to expand...

Shouldn't a crumb that early raise a red flag? A doctor should want to avoid detection. Why is she drawing it? She is not a doctor.


----------



## FA_Q2

Mertex said:


> You want to know because it will reveal "valuable information" - like what, Wolf.  What valuable information.
> Spell it out since you know what it is, or do you?  You just blabblng away thinking it makes you sound interested in helping town, but you are just going along with Scum.


Aye - THIS is why town loses.  Not because town is always lynching town - that is a given and rather normal.  It is because players like the above cant play for town but rather can only play for themselves.  Your play is asinine in the extreme Mertex - you provide nothing but drama, misdirection and scum actions without any help whatsoever to town.  The fact that you pulled a damn PR is despicable because it is guaranteed that you are going to pull town down to another loss if you stick around.  

I have already explained why telling us who you targeted helps town.  You cant be that dense.  SR has explained it to you.  EVERYONE has damn well explained it to you.  In the end, there is NOTHING that you can identify as helping scum of you out who you protected.  The ONLY thing that you can convey to scum with that info is that the failed kill attempt by ice might have not been the other scum team.  WELL GUESS WHAT - THAT INFO IS ALSO BETTER FOR TOWN TO HAVE.

Fuck it, prattle on because nothing you say for the rest of this game is going to mean a damn thing to me whatsoever - we would be better off listening to scum directly.
*Vote: Grandma*


----------



## ScarletRage

MathBlade said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm willing to buy that SR has ice immunity as a reactive ability or somesuch, but a vest?  I knew better than that blarney.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too
> I feel like my sister expected me to defend a lie or be stupid. I don't know which is worse.
> Plus a lot of pages were taken up by this malarkey. Very very anti-town to me.
> 
> I feel like my sister is scum or at least really shouldn't ask her own sister to lie for her without reasons. Please treat me like a player sis.
> 
> My vote is still on Scarlet for taking up so many pages when they could have been used to scumhunt.
Click to expand...

I did. I gave you neon signs as to what I did. I expected people to ignore icescum but hey that's not happening.


----------



## Grandma

House said:


> Mertex, just spill it.
> 
> These folks would rather lynch a townie and let scum go free unless they get every little thing they ask for.



With that in mind, you should be more discerning in your choices instead of going after every shiny object.


----------



## FA_Q2

Grandma said:


> There were enough hints dropped around that either Scum team could have taken her out for being a generic PR. It's also possible that a Town Vig of some sort could have killed her, thinking she was Scum. Anyone could have killed Rosie.


No grandma, its not possible.  The kill was clear - fire mafia took out Rosie.  Can you provide more misdirection that identifies you as scum - we need to lynch one today...


----------



## ScarletRage

Hell. I even made a post saying a one shot cop might lie to live. Then I told you like abstract artist, yet you know I hate abstract art. Neon sign, look at it in the abstract.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay,
> 
> Next Questions.
> 
> Grandma, why don't you believe mertex's claimed PR? But you believed Rosies?
> 
> Aye, do you believe Mertex?
> 
> I am assuming everyone made the saem claim in your neighborhood at the same time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I believe Mertex. I've said before I believe she is town. I've also said more than once that this is her town meta that you have all been seeing. If I had thought she was scum, I would have been leading that claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How far along into the game did you all out your PR's?
> 
> Because scarlet is trying to convince us now House and Mertex is just making up the doc claim within the past few hours. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rosie outed her role first on 8-21. Before she did that, I mentioned that if we were all town, there shouldn't be a problem with us telling each other what our abilities were (not roles). I told them what my ability was. Rosie trusted us and told us she was the town cop and that her ability was the double down. Grandma told us her ability next, followed by Mertex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When did Mertex out her PR? Or has she in your neighborhood?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Post 82, 8-22, was the first hint. again in Post 91.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Shouldn't a crumb that early raise a red flag? A doctor should want to avoid detection. Why is she drawing it? She is not a doctor.
Click to expand...


If she claims late, it's a lie.  If she claims early, it's a lie.

Screw your silly hypothesizing, there's no reason in it.


----------



## Grandma

CaféAuLait said:


> *GRANDMA and AYE*
> 
> Did Mertex revel her PR in your neighborhood, when Rosie did?
> 
> I'm starting to believe she did not. because I keep reading central and I don't see the two of you worried about protection for Mertex as well. mertex's role is pretty darn important to the game too, right? So I would assume if she had claimed, you would have let us know she needs protection too, yes?



Unless she did it in the past 18 hours, Mertex never revealed her role. She revealed her ability just before she activated it.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Listen people, some things are clear here!!

-Mertex needs to tell us what she did overnight or she's denying town valuable info.

-Aye is not being lynched today and is likely town anyway.

-SR is likely town and didn't know shit about Rosie

-Grandma is the best lynch choice

If anyone disagrees with the above, speak up!!

Let's just stick to the basics. It gets confusing otherwise.


----------



## FA_Q2

House said:


> Wolf, that won't tell you anything because failed attempts are not communicated to the would-be victim, per Wake's decree.


We don't need that info - what we do know is that ice failed to kill last night.  That means something on a rather short list occurred:
1 - Ice decided not to target anyone.  This is unlikely but possible.

2 - Ice targeted a protected player.

3 - Ice targeted fire mafia

Knowing who was protected goes a long way in understanding what happened that night and might be very helpful later.  As it looks now though it is quite possible they targeted SR and her claim of single shot immunity was true.  I am currently leaning that way.  

The real problem here is that Mertex is withholding info for NO REASON WHATSOEVER because mertex cant see past herself.


----------



## House

Grandma said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> *GRANDMA and AYE*
> 
> Did Mertex revel her PR in your neighborhood, when Rosie did?
> 
> I'm starting to believe she did not. because I keep reading central and I don't see the two of you worried about protection for Mertex as well. mertex's role is pretty darn important to the game too, right? So I would assume if she had claimed, you would have let us know she needs protection too, yes?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless she did it in the past 18 hours, Mertex never revealed her role. She revealed her ability just before she activated it.
Click to expand...


Just to be clear, are you calling Aye a liar?


----------



## CaféAuLait

ScarletRage said:


> I was an obvious nk target if TN and Mertex are indeed icescum. TN protects Mertex his icescum buddy from kills. Mertex claims PR. Skipping immunity to avoid detection is critical.
> 
> Mertex shields her buddy bc she was forced. They kill me because I trained most of you on how to play town (and die n1 usually). The doc claim she needs a heal target.
> 
> Mertex if she thinks she healed someone states that someone is inlikely there's icescum she states it. No instead she vaguely doubtcasts.





Sameech, has said he does not think Mertex is scum. He believes that TN used Mertex to protect himself somehow. I think you eluded to this play somewhere. Sameech explained it in Central.


----------



## Grandma

FA_Q2 said:


> No grandma, its not possible.  The kill was clear - fire mafia took out Rosie.  Can you provide more misdirection that identifies you as scum - we need to lynch one today...



Well lynching me will not be lynching Scum.


----------



## CaféAuLait

ScarletRage said:


> A vest protects from a kill. Unless otherwise specified, it is assumed autoprotect.




So a vest is something that is not a one shot deal?


----------



## ScarletRage

Nope. Docs do not tell people early. They sometimes even lie in massclaim. Docs would be setting themselves up for a nightkill.

Mertex didn't act like a doctor by crumbing early.
She didn't act like a doctor bc she didn't crumb who she healed.
She didn't act protown by hiding who she shielded.
She didn't act like a doctor by stating names of who else might be attacked.
She waited for a bandwagon to form on me before calling me out.
I called TN and Mertex scum Day 1 which makes me a big target for them.

Since I am ice immune, my job is to be loud and aggressive. A doctor stays quiet.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

CaféAuLait said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex, just spill it.
> 
> These folks would rather lynch a townie and let scum go free unless they get every little thing they ask for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not, true at all. We want to ensure we are correct. period. I don't like the way you insist we want to let scum go free here, almost seems like a taunt.
> 
> *GRANDMA and AYE*
> 
> Did Mertex revel her PR in your neighborhood, when Rosie did?
> 
> I'm starting to believe she did not. because I keep reading central and I don't see the two of you worried about protection for Mertex as well. mertex's role is pretty darn important to the game too, right? So I would assume if she had claimed, you would have let us know she needs protection too, yes?
Click to expand...


No. She said she was town. Rosie claimed her role, I said I was town, and so did Grandma. We all told each other what our abilities were.


----------



## MathBlade

Wolfsister77 said:


> Listen people, some things are clear here!!
> 
> -Mertex needs to tell us what she did overnight or she's denying town valuable info.
> 
> -Aye is not being lynched today and is likely town anyway.
> 
> -SR is likely town and didn't know shit about Rosie
> 
> -Grandma is the best lynch choice
> 
> If anyone disagrees with the above, speak up!!
> 
> Let's just stick to the basics. It gets confusing otherwise.



Point 1) Not sure I agree here yet.  This information could be really damaging.
2) Agreed
3) Disagree on the first half. The second half I can buy if she is town OR she is scum and her scum partner is NOT in that neighborhood. I really think SR is scum though. 
4) SR to me is best choice. Grandma and you both heading up on the likely scum list. I prefer you over her.


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> A vest protects from a kill. Unless otherwise specified, it is assumed autoprotect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So a vest is something that is not a one shot deal?
Click to expand...


Irrelevant, SR's protection is permanent (not a vest).

That was her lie.


----------



## CaféAuLait

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay,
> 
> Next Questions.
> 
> Grandma, why don't you believe mertex's claimed PR? But you believed Rosies?
> 
> Aye, do you believe Mertex?
> 
> I am assuming everyone made the saem claim in your neighborhood at the same time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I believe Mertex. I've said before I believe she is town. I've also said more than once that this is her town meta that you have all been seeing. If I had thought she was scum, I would have been leading that claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How far along into the game did you all out your PR's?
> 
> Because scarlet is trying to convince us now House and Mertex is just making up the doc claim within the past few hours. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rosie outed her role first on 8-21. Before she did that, I mentioned that if we were all town, there shouldn't be a problem with us telling each other what our abilities were (not roles). I told them what my ability was. Rosie trusted us and told us she was the town cop and that her ability was the double down. Grandma told us her ability next, followed by Mertex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When did Mertex out her PR? Or has she in your neighborhood?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Post 82, 8-22, was the first hint. again in Post 91.
Click to expand...



And it matches what she just claimed?


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> A vest protects from a kill. Unless otherwise specified, it is assumed autoprotect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So a vest is something that is not a one shot deal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Irrelevant, SR's protection is permanent (not a vest).
> 
> That was her lie.
Click to expand...


I. I  wanted to ensure I was understanding what vest meant.

2.  it was stupid for her to lie and put herself in jeopardy in more ways than one. BUT I can see her lying to maybe draw more kills. Either way she will be a target by the other mafia team.


----------



## ScarletRage

CaféAuLait said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> A vest protects from a kill. Unless otherwise specified, it is assumed autoprotect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So a vest is something that is not a one shot deal?
Click to expand...

A vest is a one shot deal. The vest was a lie to fool scum. I have zero confirmation I was attacked. I looked at the facts. I am ice immune. No ice kill. I wouldn't lynch Moonglow. I wanted TN and Mertex dead. Mertex is acting like scum. I decided to gamble to claim one shot, although I am ice immune forever. I put ice immune in quotes to indicate that the one shot was fake to the fire immune townie. I bet there is one.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> A vest protects from a kill. Unless otherwise specified, it is assumed autoprotect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So a vest is something that is not a one shot deal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A vest is a one shot deal. The vest was a lie to fool scum. I have zero confirmation I was attacked. I looked at the facts. I am ice immune. No ice kill. I wouldn't lynch Moonglow. I wanted TN and Mertex dead. Mertex is acting like scum. I decided to gamble to claim one shot, although I am ice immune forever. I put ice immune in quotes to indicate that the one shot was fake to the fire immune townie. I bet there is one.
Click to expand...


The problem is, your gambit gave away valuable info to scum.

Once fire was obliterated, you'd have been safe from scum and only vulnerable to a mislynch.  Since scum needs to get town down to 1 player to win, it'd have been much more difficult for them to do, knowing you were off-limits.

Hopefully, fire immune (if there is one) plays their hand smarter than you did.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> A vest protects from a kill. Unless otherwise specified, it is assumed autoprotect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So a vest is something that is not a one shot deal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Irrelevant, SR's protection is permanent (not a vest).
> 
> That was her lie.
Click to expand...


I don't think it was a lie. It was a gambit to draw out scum. There is a difference.


----------



## Grandma

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> No. She said she was town. Rosie claimed her role, I said I was town, and so did Grandma. We all told each other what our abilities were.



I also claimed my role, post 150 in the QT.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> A vest protects from a kill. Unless otherwise specified, it is assumed autoprotect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So a vest is something that is not a one shot deal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Irrelevant, SR's protection is permanent (not a vest).
> 
> That was her lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think it was a lie. It was a gambit to draw out scum. There is a difference.
Click to expand...


And a poor one, as stated above.


----------



## ScarletRage

Ice scum likely knew I was immune after I lived. No info given.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> No, you don't read posts. I explained it already in an earlier post. I want to know who you shielded because that *will tell us if ice mafia targeted the person* or not and possibly clear that person of being ice mafia. Ice mafia missed last night. Fire did not. We already know what fire did. You were ice immune. If ice targeted someone you shielded, they are likely not ice mafia. So help town please and tell us who you shielded.




No, who I shielded does not tell you who Ice targeted.  If Ice targeted a member of the other Scum team, that I didn't shield,  all they know is who is a member of the Fire team.  But Town won't know that.  If they targeted a Townie that I protected as Doc, they didn't get nothing.    If I said I shielded Scarlet, you would think that Scarlet was not Ice because she is still alive, but what if they targeted someone else that had some other type of protection?  How would you know that?  And Scarlet could still be Ice...or fire.....

You are not explaining how it clears a person of being Ice mafia.  I may be missing something, so why don't you tell me how you think it works.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> Ice scum likely knew I was immune after I lived. No info given.



Still sticking with an assertion that you have no rational foundation for, I see.


----------



## House

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you don't read posts. I explained it already in an earlier post. I want to know who you shielded because that *will tell us if ice mafia targeted the person* or not and possibly clear that person of being ice mafia. Ice mafia missed last night. Fire did not. We already know what fire did. You were ice immune. If ice targeted someone you shielded, they are likely not ice mafia. So help town please and tell us who you shielded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, who I shielded does not tell you who Ice targeted.  If Ice targeted a member of the other Scum team, that I didn't shield,  all they know is who is a member of the Fire team.  But Town won't know that.  If they targeted a Townie that I protected as Doc, they didn't get nothing.    If I said I shielded Scarlet, you would think that Scarlet was not Ice because she is still alive, but what if they targeted someone else that had some other type of protection?  How would you know that?  And Scarlet could still be Ice...or fire.....
> 
> You are not explaining how it clears a person of being Ice mafia.  I may be missing something, so why don't you tell me how you think it works.
Click to expand...


Didn't you say that you'd be killed if you shielded scum back when you first got the ability when people were asking how it worked?


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you don't read posts. I explained it already in an earlier post. I want to know who you shielded because that *will tell us if ice mafia targeted the person* or not and possibly clear that person of being ice mafia. Ice mafia missed last night. Fire did not. We already know what fire did. You were ice immune. If ice targeted someone you shielded, they are likely not ice mafia. So help town please and tell us who you shielded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, who I shielded does not tell you who Ice targeted.  If Ice targeted a member of the other Scum team, that I didn't shield,  all they know is who is a member of the Fire team.  But Town won't know that.  If they targeted a Townie that I protected as Doc, they didn't get nothing.    If I said I shielded Scarlet, you would think that Scarlet was not Ice because she is still alive, but what if they targeted someone else that had some other type of protection?  How would you know that?  And Scarlet could still be Ice...or fire.....
> 
> You are not explaining how it clears a person of being Ice mafia.  I may be missing something, so why don't you tell me how you think it works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't you say that you'd be killed if you shielded scum back when you first got the ability when people were asking how it worked?
Click to expand...


It is my understanding, she'd die if she shielded scum but I'm not sure. I do know I have a headache trying to figure this game out.


----------



## Grandma

The Meat Shield dies if the player that they're shielding is targeted.


----------



## FA_Q2

Wolfsister77 said:


> It is my understanding, she'd die if she shielded scum but I'm not sure. I do know I have a headache trying to figure this game out.


Except that she was immune to Ice meaning that she would not have died if she shielded someone from an ice kill.  Being the doc though means that is all unnecessary as she was able to shield anyone without using meat shield.


----------



## Grandma

And the Cop is more important than the Doc. Unless the Doc is Mertex playing for her own win condition.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you say that you'd be killed if you shielded scum back when you first got the ability when people were asking how it worked?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is my understanding, she'd die if she shielded scum but I'm not sure. I do know I have a headache trying to figure this game out.
Click to expand...


Yes, it was explained in the QT that if she were to shield scum, that hit would bounce to her and kill her instead.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you don't read posts. I explained it already in an earlier post. I want to know who you shielded because that *will tell us if ice mafia targeted the person* or not and possibly clear that person of being ice mafia. Ice mafia missed last night. Fire did not. We already know what fire did. You were ice immune. If ice targeted someone you shielded, they are likely not ice mafia. So help town please and tell us who you shielded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, who I shielded does not tell you who Ice targeted.  If Ice targeted a member of the other Scum team, that I didn't shield,  all they know is who is a member of the Fire team.  But Town won't know that.  If they targeted a Townie that I protected as Doc, they didn't get nothing.    If I said I shielded Scarlet, you would think that Scarlet was not Ice because she is still alive, but what if they targeted someone else that had some other type of protection?  How would you know that?  And Scarlet could still be Ice...or fire.....
> 
> You are not explaining how it clears a person of being Ice mafia.  I may be missing something, so why don't you tell me how you think it works.
Click to expand...


Because you were ice immune thanks to TN. If you live, the person you targeted could of been an ice mafia target. We don't know what they did. We know what fire did. I'd like to be able to try to figure out what happened overnight because it helps town find scum. Why in the hell would you deny town this information?


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't you say that you'd be killed if you shielded scum back when you first got the ability when people were asking how it worked?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is my understanding, she'd die if she shielded scum but I'm not sure. I do know I have a headache trying to figure this game out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, it was explained in the QT that if she were to shield scum, that hit would bounce to her and kill her instead.
Click to expand...


Thanks.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Why is it Mertex, that Aye has no problem whatsoever sharing any info. she can to help town and you won't do it. As town that is going against a town win. WTF? Why is this so hard for you to understand?


----------



## ScarletRage

House said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you don't read posts. I explained it already in an earlier post. I want to know who you shielded because that *will tell us if ice mafia targeted the person* or not and possibly clear that person of being ice mafia. Ice mafia missed last night. Fire did not. We already know what fire did. You were ice immune. If ice targeted someone you shielded, they are likely not ice mafia. So help town please and tell us who you shielded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, who I shielded does not tell you who Ice targeted.  If Ice targeted a member of the other Scum team, that I didn't shield,  all they know is who is a member of the Fire team.  But Town won't know that.  If they targeted a Townie that I protected as Doc, they didn't get nothing.    If I said I shielded Scarlet, you would think that Scarlet was not Ice because she is still alive, but what if they targeted someone else that had some other type of protection?  How would you know that?  And Scarlet could still be Ice...or fire.....
> 
> You are not explaining how it clears a person of being Ice mafia.  I may be missing something, so why don't you tell me how you think it works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't you say that you'd be killed if you shielded scum back when you first got the ability when people were asking how it worked?
Click to expand...

This is partof the reason Mertex is scum. Use it as a one shot cop. If that were true shewould tell her qt. Who she shielded.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you don't read posts. I explained it already in an earlier post. I want to know who you shielded because that *will tell us if ice mafia targeted the person* or not and possibly clear that person of being ice mafia. Ice mafia missed last night. Fire did not. We already know what fire did. You were ice immune. If ice targeted someone you shielded, they are likely not ice mafia. So help town please and tell us who you shielded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, who I shielded does not tell you who Ice targeted.  If Ice targeted a member of the other Scum team, that I didn't shield,  all they know is who is a member of the Fire team.  But Town won't know that.  If they targeted a Townie that I protected as Doc, they didn't get nothing.    If I said I shielded Scarlet, you would think that Scarlet was not Ice because she is still alive, but what if they targeted someone else that had some other type of protection?  How would you know that?  And Scarlet could still be Ice...or fire.....
> 
> You are not explaining how it clears a person of being Ice mafia.  I may be missing something, so why don't you tell me how you think it works.
Click to expand...



I don't get why this info is such a big deal to be honest.

Any IC on to tell us if this information will be hurtful for us if she reveals who she shielded and or doctored?


----------



## Mertex

House said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you don't read posts. I explained it already in an earlier post. I want to know who you shielded because that *will tell us if ice mafia targeted the person* or not and possibly clear that person of being ice mafia. Ice mafia missed last night. Fire did not. We already know what fire did. You were ice immune. If ice targeted someone you shielded, they are likely not ice mafia. So help town please and tell us who you shielded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, who I shielded does not tell you who Ice targeted.  If Ice targeted a member of the other Scum team, that I didn't shield,  all they know is who is a member of the Fire team.  But Town won't know that.  If they targeted a Townie that I protected as Doc, they didn't get nothing.    If I said I shielded Scarlet, you would think that Scarlet was not Ice because she is still alive, but what if they targeted someone else that had some other type of protection?  How would you know that?  And Scarlet could still be Ice...or fire.....
> 
> You are not explaining how it clears a person of being Ice mafia.  I may be missing something, so why don't you tell me how you think it works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't you say that you'd be killed if you shielded scum back when you first got the ability when people were asking how it worked?
Click to expand...


If I had shielded a Scum member, and that Scum member was targeted by the other team, yes I would die.  And the Scum team that targeted that  Scum member would know it was the other Scum team because they would get a message saying the member's elemental powers cancelled the attack.


----------



## CaféAuLait

FA_Q2 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is my understanding, she'd die if she shielded scum but I'm not sure. I do know I have a headache trying to figure this game out.
> 
> 
> 
> Except that she was immune to Ice meaning that she would not have died if she shielded someone from an ice kill.  Being the doc though means that is all unnecessary as she was able to shield anyone without using meat shield.
Click to expand...



I thought TN's ability was blocked with Moonglows ability?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you don't read posts. I explained it already in an earlier post. I want to know who you shielded because that *will tell us if ice mafia targeted the person* or not and possibly clear that person of being ice mafia. Ice mafia missed last night. Fire did not. We already know what fire did. You were ice immune. If ice targeted someone you shielded, they are likely not ice mafia. So help town please and tell us who you shielded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, who I shielded does not tell you who Ice targeted.  If Ice targeted a member of the other Scum team, that I didn't shield,  all they know is who is a member of the Fire team.  But Town won't know that.  If they targeted a Townie that I protected as Doc, they didn't get nothing.    If I said I shielded Scarlet, you would think that Scarlet was not Ice because she is still alive, but what if they targeted someone else that had some other type of protection?  How would you know that?  And Scarlet could still be Ice...or fire.....
> 
> You are not explaining how it clears a person of being Ice mafia.  I may be missing something, so why don't you tell me how you think it works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't you say that you'd be killed if you shielded scum back when you first got the ability when people were asking how it worked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I had shielded a Scum member, and that Scum member was targeted by the other team, yes I would die.  And the Scum team that targeted that  Scum member would know it was the other Scum team because they would get a message saying the member's elemental powers cancelled the attack.
Click to expand...




Do you think the cop or the doctor is the most important role for this game?


----------



## CaféAuLait

ScarletRage said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you don't read posts. I explained it already in an earlier post. I want to know who you shielded because that *will tell us if ice mafia targeted the person* or not and possibly clear that person of being ice mafia. Ice mafia missed last night. Fire did not. We already know what fire did. You were ice immune. If ice targeted someone you shielded, they are likely not ice mafia. So help town please and tell us who you shielded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, who I shielded does not tell you who Ice targeted.  If Ice targeted a member of the other Scum team, that I didn't shield,  all they know is who is a member of the Fire team.  But Town won't know that.  If they targeted a Townie that I protected as Doc, they didn't get nothing.    If I said I shielded Scarlet, you would think that Scarlet was not Ice because she is still alive, but what if they targeted someone else that had some other type of protection?  How would you know that?  And Scarlet could still be Ice...or fire.....
> 
> You are not explaining how it clears a person of being Ice mafia.  I may be missing something, so why don't you tell me how you think it works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't you say that you'd be killed if you shielded scum back when you first got the ability when people were asking how it worked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is partof the reason Mertex is scum. Use it as a one shot cop. If that were true shewould tell her qt. Who she shielded.
Click to expand...



SR

Did you see my post about Sameech stating TN may have used Mertex, some sort of thing which would shield him somehow. I think you eluded to it when you first came on, but I can't find it. I am sure you read TNs posts, which came off as highly scummy to me Day 1. Could Mertex be his pawn?


----------



## House

What I still don't understand is why people think they will glean anything from a name when failed kill attempts are not revealed to _anyone.
_
Just because she shielded somebody doesn't mean anything in and of itself.  The only way knowing who she shielded would be beneficial is, ironically, if she wound up dead.


----------



## MathBlade

I don't understand this at all. Mertex explained why she is holding back the info, but no one is actually reading it but still yelling at her for holding it back.

I feel like I am running into a brick wall constantly.


----------



## Mertex

ScarletRage said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aww fuck it. This has gone on too long. I see I will die lying and fooling scum. I am full ice immune. That is where I lied. I crumbed the truth in my hood. Given a flip of ice no kill and full immune ice scum, I figured I could draw theice scum kill as long as they believed it. If Mertex claimed and proved an alternative source that would make it less likely I was attacked but more likely to take a kill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit SR. if true, you are really putting yourself in jeopardy in more ways than one. Gah
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It was a low risk play with predictable results and I never ask of others what I will not do myself. Mertex House and Mathblade all came after me. At least one is likely ice scum. That is partially why I think Mertex and TN are icescum and why I pushed so hard for Mertex to claim healed and shielded and why.
Click to expand...


That's another lie.  I simply ignored you when you first came on board and immediately targeted me.  I have not even voted for you.  Do you ever quit your lying?  Is that your meta, lie through your teeth and have Townies killed?
Do you even care?  Of course you don't, you're Scum now trying to save yourself and your partner, who I believe is Grandma. 

I will be night killed, I have no doubt.  But go ahead an lynch me and give Scum yet another Townie next night.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Ok, anyone?

Didn't TN's ability (ice protection for Mertex)  get cancelled out when Moonglow activated his ability and the 5 players had to be picked to vote? Or was that his PR??


----------



## Wolfsister77

MathBlade said:


> I don't understand this at all. Mertex explained why she is holding back the info, but no one is actually reading it but still yelling at her for holding it back.
> 
> I feel like I am running into a brick wall constantly.



Me too because I've explained over and over in many posts why it should be revealed and I am not being heard either.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Ok, anyone?
> 
> Didn't TN's ability (ice protection for Mertex)  get cancelled out when Moonglow activated his ability and the 5 players had to be picked to vote? Or was that his PR??



TN was roleblocked. If he was a PR, he would not be able to act. His ability was not cancelled. That was activated in thread.


----------



## ScarletRage

CaféAuLait said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you don't read posts. I explained it already in an earlier post. I want to know who you shielded because that *will tell us if ice mafia targeted the person* or not and possibly clear that person of being ice mafia. Ice mafia missed last night. Fire did not. We already know what fire did. You were ice immune. If ice targeted someone you shielded, they are likely not ice mafia. So help town please and tell us who you shielded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, who I shielded does not tell you who Ice targeted.  If Ice targeted a member of the other Scum team, that I didn't shield,  all they know is who is a member of the Fire team.  But Town won't know that.  If they targeted a Townie that I protected as Doc, they didn't get nothing.    If I said I shielded Scarlet, you would think that Scarlet was not Ice because she is still alive, but what if they targeted someone else that had some other type of protection?  How would you know that?  And Scarlet could still be Ice...or fire.....
> 
> You are not explaining how it clears a person of being Ice mafia.  I may be missing something, so why don't you tell me how you think it works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't you say that you'd be killed if you shielded scum back when you first got the ability when people were asking how it worked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is partof the reason Mertex is scum. Use it as a one shot cop. If that were true shewould tell her qt. Who she shielded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> SR
> 
> Did you see my post about Sameech stating TN may have used Mertex, some sort of thing which would shield him somehow. I think you eluded to it when you first came on, but I can't find it. I am sure you read TNs posts, which came off as highly scummy to me Day 1. Could Mertex be his pawn?
Click to expand...

And then Mertex vanishes why? If Mertex is his pawn, he would be here to control and mind his investment.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand this at all. Mertex explained why she is holding back the info, but no one is actually reading it but still yelling at her for holding it back.
> 
> I feel like I am running into a brick wall constantly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too because I've explained over and over in many posts why it should be revealed and I am not being heard either.
Click to expand...


If Mertex was dead, you'd be heard.  Since she's alive, who she protected is irrelevant as there was no attempt on their life.


----------



## ScarletRage

ScarletRage said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you don't read posts. I explained it already in an earlier post. I want to know who you shielded because that *will tell us if ice mafia targeted the person* or not and possibly clear that person of being ice mafia. Ice mafia missed last night. Fire did not. We already know what fire did. You were ice immune. If ice targeted someone you shielded, they are likely not ice mafia. So help town please and tell us who you shielded.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, who I shielded does not tell you who Ice targeted.  If Ice targeted a member of the other Scum team, that I didn't shield,  all they know is who is a member of the Fire team.  But Town won't know that.  If they targeted a Townie that I protected as Doc, they didn't get nothing.    If I said I shielded Scarlet, you would think that Scarlet was not Ice because she is still alive, but what if they targeted someone else that had some other type of protection?  How would you know that?  And Scarlet could still be Ice...or fire.....
> 
> You are not explaining how it clears a person of being Ice mafia.  I may be missing something, so why don't you tell me how you think it works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't you say that you'd be killed if you shielded scum back when you first got the ability when people were asking how it worked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is partof the reason Mertex is scum. Use it as a one shot cop. If that were true shewould tell her qt. Who she shielded.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> SR
> 
> Did you see my post about Sameech stating TN may have used Mertex, some sort of thing which would shield him somehow. I think you eluded to it when you first came on, but I can't find it. I am sure you read TNs posts, which came off as highly scummy to me Day 1. Could Mertex be his pawn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And then Mertex vanishes why? If Mertex is his pawn, he would be here to control and mind his investment.
Click to expand...

I mean TN vanishes.


----------



## Wolfsister77

MathBlade said:


> I don't understand this at all. Mertex explained why she is holding back the info, but no one is actually reading it but still yelling at her for holding it back.
> 
> I feel like I am running into a brick wall constantly.



No she didn't say why she was holding it back. There is no reason to. It doesn't help scum to tell us this info. unless she decides to do the exact same thing overnight tonight. As that is not likely at all, it only helps town to tell us.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand this at all. Mertex explained why she is holding back the info, but no one is actually reading it but still yelling at her for holding it back.
> 
> I feel like I am running into a brick wall constantly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too because I've explained over and over in many posts why it should be revealed and I am not being heard either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Mertex was dead, you'd be heard.  Since she's alive, who she protected is irrelevant as there was no attempt on their life.
Click to expand...


If she's dead, I find out nothing. She goes to the dead zone and town learns nothing. I can't be more clear about this.


----------



## ScarletRage

@House, @Cafe Mertex's claim that shield would kill her if she guessed scum and her refusing to claim who she shielded are inconsistent. If she shielded and lived, her shield target is confirmed town. So why doesn't she out conftown? Why didn't she crumb in case more than two died?


----------



## Mertex

House said:


> Mertex, just spill it.
> 
> These folks would rather lynch a townie and let scum go free unless they get every little thing they ask for.




Hell no, how do I know they are Town and want to know because they are Town.  For all I know they are Scum and just want me to spill out who I protected so they can come after them. They can go pound sand, and lynch me, I'm done with their inability to use logic.


----------



## ScarletRage

I think the shielding confirmed dead


ScarletRage said:


> @House, @Cafe Mertex's claim that shield would kill her if she guessed scum and her refusing to claim who she shielded are inconsistent. If she shielded and lived, her shield target is confirmed town. So why doesn't she out conftown? Why didn't she crumb in case more than two died?


@Mertex @MathBlade @CaféAuLait @Grandma @tn4321 @sameech 

Mertex you need to answer this. Your claim about shield is shit. Even applying that, you should have no problem.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Actually Mertex, if you don't give town the info. we are asking for, I will assume you are lying and put my vote back. There is no reason you wouldn't tell us if you are town. Spill it.



Go ahead.  I'm going to die anyway, so go ahead and put your vote on me.  I don't know that you are Town.  You have been siding with Grandma and Scarlet.....why should I trust you now?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aww fuck it. This has gone on too long. I see I will die lying and fooling scum. I am full ice immune. That is where I lied. I crumbed the truth in my hood. Given a flip of ice no kill and full immune ice scum, I figured I could draw theice scum kill as long as they believed it. If Mertex claimed and proved an alternative source that would make it less likely I was attacked but more likely to take a kill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit SR. if true, you are really putting yourself in jeopardy in more ways than one. Gah
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It was a low risk play with predictable results and I never ask of others what I will not do myself. Mertex House and Mathblade all came after me. At least one is likely ice scum. That is partially why I think Mertex and TN are icescum and why I pushed so hard for Mertex to claim healed and shielded and why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's another lie.  I simply ignored you when you first came on board and immediately targeted me.  I have not even voted for you.  Do you ever quit your lying?  Is that your meta, lie through your teeth and have Townies killed?
> Do you even care?  Of course you don't, you're Scum now trying to save yourself and your partner, who I believe is Grandma.
> 
> I will be night killed, I have no doubt.  But go ahead an lynch me and give Scum yet another Townie next night.
Click to expand...



Werent you prattling on about being killed night 1, then all hell broke lose with TN


Mertex said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aww fuck it. This has gone on too long. I see I will die lying and fooling scum. I am full ice immune. That is where I lied. I crumbed the truth in my hood. Given a flip of ice no kill and full immune ice scum, I figured I could draw theice scum kill as long as they believed it. If Mertex claimed and proved an alternative source that would make it less likely I was attacked but more likely to take a kill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit SR. if true, you are really putting yourself in jeopardy in more ways than one. Gah
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It was a low risk play with predictable results and I never ask of others what I will not do myself. Mertex House and Mathblade all came after me. At least one is likely ice scum. That is partially why I think Mertex and TN are icescum and why I pushed so hard for Mertex to claim healed and shielded and why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's another lie.  I simply ignored you when you first came on board and immediately targeted me.  I have not even voted for you.  Do you ever quit your lying?  Is that your meta, lie through your teeth and have Townies killed?
> Do you even care?  Of course you don't, you're Scum now trying to save yourself and your partner, who I believe is Grandma.
> 
> I will be night killed, I have no doubt.  But go ahead an lynch me and give Scum yet another Townie next night.
Click to expand...



Okay, you say you will be night killed and you have no doubt, right? So why not tell us who you protected?  The info will die with you tonight, right?


So, let me ask you this, mertex.

Did you protect one or two people last night?

If you protected just one, there is a chance Ice may have tried to go for that person and you saved them. If we know that bit of info, I protected one person, we might be able to extrapolate info from their attempt. That's my thinking on the matter anyway.


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex, just spill it.
> 
> These folks would rather lynch a townie and let scum go free unless they get every little thing they ask for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not, true at all. We want to ensure we are correct. period. I don't like the way you insist we want to let scum go free here, almost seems like a taunt.
> 
> *GRANDMA and AYE*
> 
> Did Mertex revel her PR in your neighborhood, when Rosie did?
> 
> I'm starting to believe she did not. because I keep reading central and I don't see the two of you worried about protection for Mertex as well. mertex's role is pretty darn important to the game too, right? So I would assume if she had claimed, you would have let us know she needs protection too, yes?
Click to expand...


Don't you read the posts.  I posted a long post stating that I did not reveal in the QT.


----------



## Wake

*A player may only use one Night Action each Night.

VC tomorrow morning. *


----------



## ScarletRage

@CaféAuLait Stop. You are making things too complicated.

Mertex claims she shielded.
She claims if she shielded scum she would die.
Mertex failed to crumb in case three people died. That makes no sense for a mandatory ability.
Mertex refuses to tell us who she shielded.
By her shitty logic, she denies us a confirmed townie.


----------



## CaféAuLait

ScarletRage said:


> @CaféAuLait Stop. You are making things too complicated.
> 
> Mertex claims she shielded.
> She claims if she shielded scum she would die.
> Mertex failed to crumb in case three people died. That makes no sense for a mandatory ability.
> Mertex refuses to tell us who she shielded.
> By her shitty logic, she denies us a confirmed townie.




I probably am. I WIFOM too much. I am also drugged, which will make this even worse.


----------



## ScarletRage

CaféAuLait said:


> Ok, anyone?
> 
> Didn't TN's ability (ice protection for Mertex)  get cancelled out when Moonglow activated his ability and the 5 players had to be picked to vote? Or was that his PR??


I don't see where this comes from.


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait said:


> [
> 
> 
> Okay, you say you will be night killed and you have no doubt, right? So why not tell us who you protected?  The info will die with you tonight, right?
> 
> 
> So, let me ask you this, mertex.
> 
> Did you protect one or two people last night?
> 
> If you protected just one, there is a chance Ice may have tried to go for that person and you saved them. If we know that bit of info, I protected one person, we might be able to extrapolate info from their attempt. That's my thinking on the matter anyway.



The person/s I shielded/protected, I'm not even sure myself if they are Town or Scum.  All I know is they are alive and Ice didn't get anybody.  I'm not giving out names, I'm not about to help Scum, and I don't know if you are Scum or Town, so why should I trust you?


----------



## ScarletRage

CaféAuLait said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> @CaféAuLait Stop. You are making things too complicated.
> 
> Mertex claims she shielded.
> She claims if she shielded scum she would die.
> Mertex failed to crumb in case three people died. That makes no sense for a mandatory ability.
> Mertex refuses to tell us who she shielded.
> By her shitty logic, she denies us a confirmed townie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I probably am. I WIFOM too much. I am also drugged, which will make this even worse.
Click to expand...

How can that be wifomed away? Why would town deny us a confirmed townie?


----------



## ScarletRage

Mertex said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> Okay, you say you will be night killed and you have no doubt, right? So why not tell us who you protected?  The info will die with you tonight, right?
> 
> 
> So, let me ask you this, mertex.
> 
> Did you protect one or two people last night?
> 
> If you protected just one, there is a chance Ice may have tried to go for that person and you saved them. If we know that bit of info, I protected one person, we might be able to extrapolate info from their attempt. That's my thinking on the matter anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The person/s I shielded/protected, I'm not even sure myself if they are Town or Scum.  All I know is they are alive and Ice didn't get anybody.  I'm not giving out names, I'm not about to help Scum, and I don't know if you are Scum or Town, so why should I trust you?
Click to expand...

That is not constient with your claims thst if you shielded scum you would die.


----------



## CaféAuLait

ScarletRage said:


> @CaféAuLait Stop. You are making things too complicated.
> 
> Mertex claims she shielded.
> She claims if she shielded scum she would die.
> Mertex failed to crumb in case three people died. That makes no sense for a mandatory ability.
> Mertex refuses to tell us who she shielded.
> By her shitty logic, she denies us a confirmed townie.




I get what you are saying for the most part, but I don't get the confirmed townie stuff.

*If* Ice took their shot at you, ( which we have no way of knowing)  we have *no* confirmed town at all. Just who mertex thought was town SR, or some she felt she should protect for whatever reasons.

Unless I am missing something here.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> @CaféAuLait Stop. You are making things too complicated.
> 
> Mertex claims she shielded.
> She claims if she shielded scum she would die.
> Mertex failed to crumb in case three people died. That makes no sense for a mandatory ability.
> Mertex refuses to tell us who she shielded.
> By her shitty logic, she denies us a confirmed townie.



I agree with this. And Wake telling us only one ability can be used at night means she likely only shielded someone. So telling us who she protected means ice could have aimed for that target. We know what fire did. If ice aimed for her target, she was ice immune, that means her target is likely not ice mafia. It's not fire mafia either which means it's a likely townie. She's alive. She did not shield scum if her power would kill her if she protected scum. So this is why it is critical we know this info. To not tell us, denies town critical info.


----------



## ScarletRage

CaféAuLait said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> @CaféAuLait Stop. You are making things too complicated.
> 
> Mertex claims she shielded.
> She claims if she shielded scum she would die.
> Mertex failed to crumb in case three people died. That makes no sense for a mandatory ability.
> Mertex refuses to tell us who she shielded.
> By her shitty logic, she denies us a confirmed townie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get what you are saying for the most part, but I don't get the confirmed townie stuff.
> 
> *If* Ice took their shot at you, ( which we have no way of knowing)  we have *no* confirmed town at all. Just who mertex thought was town SR, or some she felt she should protect for whatever reasons.
> 
> Unless I am missing something here.
Click to expand...

I would be hard pressed to believe Mertex pushed me as town given I had her pegged as scum Day 1.

Second Mertex said who she shielded would be scum if she died, town if she lived. She still shields someone even if scum do not attack them.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Why is it Mertex, that Aye has no problem whatsoever sharing any info. she can to help town and you won't do it. As town that is going against a town win. WTF? Why is this so hard for you to understand?



Why haven't you been able to explain how it helps town?  Please lay it out how it will help town and not Scum.
I've asked you several times and you keep dodging just keep repeating that it will help Town, but if you are Scum, maybe you just want to know why you weren't able to kill anyone.

It goes both ways.  I don't know that you are Town.  You've been siding with the ones that have lied.  Why should I trust you?


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> @CaféAuLait Stop. You are making things too complicated.
> 
> Mertex claims she shielded.
> She claims if she shielded scum she would die.
> Mertex failed to crumb in case three people died. That makes no sense for a mandatory ability.
> Mertex refuses to tell us who she shielded.
> By her shitty logic, she denies us a confirmed townie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get what you are saying for the most part, but I don't get the confirmed townie stuff.
> 
> *If* Ice took their shot at you, ( which we have no way of knowing)  we have *no* confirmed town at all. Just who mertex thought was town SR, or some she felt she should protect for whatever reasons.
> 
> Unless I am missing something here.
Click to expand...


If she shielded scum, she'd be dead. So, she confirms a townie by telling us.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it Mertex, that Aye has no problem whatsoever sharing any info. she can to help town and you won't do it. As town that is going against a town win. WTF? Why is this so hard for you to understand?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why haven't you been able to explain how it helps town?  Please lay it out how it will help town and not Scum.
> I've asked you several times and you keep dodging just keep repeating that it will help Town, but if you are Scum, maybe you just want to know why you weren't able to kill anyone.
> 
> It goes both ways.  I don't know that you are Town.  You've been siding with the ones that have lied.  Why should I trust you?
Click to expand...


Are you reading my posts? You keep saying I haven't explained it but I've explained it over and over and over again. You are not reading it then if you can't figure it out by now.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Good night all, I am tired. I would like someone to explain to me how I am wrong in asking for this information. Because I fail to see the problem with it. It won't help scum at all. It would only help them if she said who she was going to protect before she did it which would be stupid. After she did it, it only helps town. I don't know about the rest of the townies here, but I want to get ANY info. that will help us lynch scum this time. Anything at all. 

And Mertex, stop saying I'm siding with scum. If you think SR and Grandma are the scum I'm siding with, explain why I'm voting for Grandma right now.

I have no reason to believe SR is scum so why wouldn't I work with other townies? I am working with House, Avi, Cafe, and Aye also. How does town get a win without working together and gathering all the info. they can.

I was plenty secretive when I was scum in game 3. I have little reason to be this game. 

Good night!!


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> @House, @Cafe Mertex's claim that shield would kill her if she guessed scum and her refusing to claim who she shielded are inconsistent. If she shielded and lived, her shield target is confirmed town. So why doesn't she out conftown? Why didn't she crumb in case more than two died?



Outing who she shielded doesn't conf anybody town because shielding scum wouldn't autokill her.  She'd live unless the other scum team made an attempt on that scum member.

The only way her shield would mean anything at all is if she died.


----------



## MathBlade

ScarletRage said:


> @House, @Cafe Mertex's claim that shield would kill her if she guessed scum and her refusing to claim who she shielded are inconsistent. If she shielded and lived, her shield target is confirmed town. So why doesn't she out conftown? Why didn't she crumb in case more than two died?



Let's say she picked player A to shield. Player A was not attacked. Are you still saying Player A is conf town? I am not following.


----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## ScarletRage

House said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> @House, @Cafe Mertex's claim that shield would kill her if she guessed scum and her refusing to claim who she shielded are inconsistent. If she shielded and lived, her shield target is confirmed town. So why doesn't she out conftown? Why didn't she crumb in case more than two died?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outing who she shielded doesn't conf anybody town because shielding scum wouldn't autokill her.  She'd live unless the other scum team made an attempt on that scum member.
> 
> The only way her shield would mean anything at all is if she died.
Click to expand...

If shielding scum wouldn't autokill Mertex, then why has she pushed that lie?

She has pushed that lie. That lie even condemns her. The lie I pushed had clear town motivation. Her lies are to avoid giving confirmed towns.

@Wolfsister77 Grandma is town. You know Mertex is lying. Vote Mertex. There is zero reason to vote the wagon your scumreads starts when you believe this damning evidence.


----------



## ScarletRage

MathBlade said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> @House, @Cafe Mertex's claim that shield would kill her if she guessed scum and her refusing to claim who she shielded are inconsistent. If she shielded and lived, her shield target is confirmed town. So why doesn't she out conftown? Why didn't she crumb in case more than two died?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's say she picked player A to shield. Player A was not attacked. Are you still saying Player A is conf town? I am not following.
Click to expand...

That is Mertex's belief. She is claiming a reverse hider as the shield.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> Okay, you say you will be night killed and you have no doubt, right? So why not tell us who you protected?  The info will die with you tonight, right?
> 
> 
> So, let me ask you this, mertex.
> 
> Did you protect one or two people last night?
> 
> If you protected just one, there is a chance Ice may have tried to go for that person and you saved them. If we know that bit of info, I protected one person, we might be able to extrapolate info from their attempt. That's my thinking on the matter anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The person/s I shielded/protected, I'm not even sure myself if they are Town or Scum.  All I know is they are alive and Ice didn't get anybody.  I'm not giving out names, I'm not about to help Scum, and I don't know if you are Scum or Town, so why should I trust you?
Click to expand...



Well, TBH you would not be 'trusting me" you could not revel just to me. It would have to be everyone.

My biggest issue with you is that you started to crumb your PR with 3 votes, votes lead by someone who does not have a whole lot of confidence from many right now


Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> @CaféAuLait Stop. You are making things too complicated.
> 
> Mertex claims she shielded.
> She claims if she shielded scum she would die.
> Mertex failed to crumb in case three people died. That makes no sense for a mandatory ability.
> Mertex refuses to tell us who she shielded.
> By her shitty logic, she denies us a confirmed townie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get what you are saying for the most part, but I don't get the confirmed townie stuff.
> 
> *If* Ice took their shot at you, ( which we have no way of knowing)  we have *no* confirmed town at all. Just who mertex thought was town SR, or some she felt she should protect for whatever reasons.
> 
> Unless I am missing something here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If she shielded scum, she'd be dead. So, she confirms a townie by telling us.
Click to expand...


It was my understanding the only way she would die if she shielded someone is was if scum teams targeted the same person while she was using the meatshield for them. IOW she would have died if she shielded Rosie

Her supposed doctoring abilities mean squat here.


Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> @CaféAuLait Stop. You are making things too complicated.
> 
> Mertex claims she shielded.
> She claims if she shielded scum she would die.
> Mertex failed to crumb in case three people died. That makes no sense for a mandatory ability.
> Mertex refuses to tell us who she shielded.
> By her shitty logic, she denies us a confirmed townie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get what you are saying for the most part, but I don't get the confirmed townie stuff.
> 
> *If* Ice took their shot at you, ( which we have no way of knowing)  we have *no* confirmed town at all. Just who mertex thought was town SR, or some she felt she should protect for whatever reasons.
> 
> Unless I am missing something here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If she shielded scum, she'd be dead. So, she confirms a townie by telling us.
Click to expand...



Only if scum targeted them, right?? The issue we have here, is SR believing ICE targeted her. Therefore Mertex's using the meatshield may have meant nothing. OR Ice may have targeted Fire and there was a no kill.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> Okay, you say you will be night killed and you have no doubt, right? So why not tell us who you protected?  The info will die with you tonight, right?
> 
> 
> So, let me ask you this, mertex.
> 
> Did you protect one or two people last night?
> 
> If you protected just one, there is a chance Ice may have tried to go for that person and you saved them. If we know that bit of info, I protected one person, we might be able to extrapolate info from their attempt. That's my thinking on the matter anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The person/s I shielded/protected, I'm not even sure myself if they are Town or Scum.  All I know is they are alive and Ice didn't get anybody.  I'm not giving out names, I'm not about to help Scum, and I don't know if you are Scum or Town, so why should I trust you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is not constient with your claims thst if you shielded scum you would die.
Click to expand...

Yes it is.

Scum that isn't attacked doesn't get redirected to the shield.

Herp.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> @CaféAuLait Stop. You are making things too complicated.
> 
> Mertex claims she shielded.
> She claims if she shielded scum she would die.
> Mertex failed to crumb in case three people died. That makes no sense for a mandatory ability.
> Mertex refuses to tell us who she shielded.
> By her shitty logic, she denies us a confirmed townie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with this. And Wake telling us only one ability can be used at night means she likely only shielded someone. So telling us who she protected means ice could have aimed for that target. We know what fire did. If ice aimed for her target, she was ice immune, that means her target is likely not ice mafia. It's not fire mafia either which means it's a likely townie. She's alive. She did not shield scum if her power would kill her if she protected scum. So this is why it is critical we know this info. To not tell us, denies town critical info.
Click to expand...


Bad logic is bad.

If she shielded ice, ice wouldn't take a shot at their teammate.


----------



## ScarletRage

House said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> Okay, you say you will be night killed and you have no doubt, right? So why not tell us who you protected?  The info will die with you tonight, right?
> 
> 
> So, let me ask you this, mertex.
> 
> Did you protect one or two people last night?
> 
> If you protected just one, there is a chance Ice may have tried to go for that person and you saved them. If we know that bit of info, I protected one person, we might be able to extrapolate info from their attempt. That's my thinking on the matter anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The person/s I shielded/protected, I'm not even sure myself if they are Town or Scum.  All I know is they are alive and Ice didn't get anybody.  I'm not giving out names, I'm not about to help Scum, and I don't know if you are Scum or Town, so why should I trust you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is not constient with your claims thst if you shielded scum you would die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it is.
> 
> Scum that isn't attacked doesn't get redirected to the shield.
> 
> Herp.
Click to expand...

Yes. No redirection does not mean that she didn't shield a player. The act still happened. Mertez should have been crumbing that if she feared she would shield scum.

That also does not change the fact that I or this mystery player are confirmed not icescum.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> @House, @Cafe Mertex's claim that shield would kill her if she guessed scum and her refusing to claim who she shielded are inconsistent. If she shielded and lived, her shield target is confirmed town. So why doesn't she out conftown? Why didn't she crumb in case more than two died?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outing who she shielded doesn't conf anybody town because shielding scum wouldn't autokill her.  She'd live unless the other scum team made an attempt on that scum member.
> 
> The only way her shield would mean anything at all is if she died.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If shielding scum wouldn't autokill Mertex, then why has she pushed that lie?
Click to expand...


No, I'm through trying to explain anything to you because you're a contentious bitch that just tries to stir up shit.


----------



## ScarletRage

House said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> @House, @Cafe Mertex's claim that shield would kill her if she guessed scum and her refusing to claim who she shielded are inconsistent. If she shielded and lived, her shield target is confirmed town. So why doesn't she out conftown? Why didn't she crumb in case more than two died?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outing who she shielded doesn't conf anybody town because shielding scum wouldn't autokill her.  She'd live unless the other scum team made an attempt on that scum member.
> 
> The only way her shield would mean anything at all is if she died.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If shielding scum wouldn't autokill Mertex, then why has she pushed that lie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm through trying to explain anything to you because you're a contentious bitch that just tries to stir up shit.
Click to expand...

More like you are out of defenses for Mertex.


----------



## ScarletRage

I have been called worse than a bitch. So bring it.


----------



## ScarletRage

*Can we get a TN prod?*


----------



## House

Info posted in QT. 

What Wolf, Avi, and Sam decide to do with it is up to them.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> @House, @Cafe Mertex's claim that shield would kill her if she guessed scum and her refusing to claim who she shielded are inconsistent. If she shielded and lived, her shield target is confirmed town. So why doesn't she out conftown? Why didn't she crumb in case more than two died?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outing who she shielded doesn't conf anybody town because shielding scum wouldn't autokill her.  She'd live unless the other scum team made an attempt on that scum member.
> 
> The only way her shield would mean anything at all is if she died.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If shielding scum wouldn't autokill Mertex, then why has she pushed that lie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I'm through trying to explain anything to you because you're a contentious bitch that just tries to stir up shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> More like you are out of defenses for Mertex.
Click to expand...


My point is made.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> @House, @Cafe Mertex's claim that shield would kill her if she guessed scum and her refusing to claim who she shielded are inconsistent. If she shielded and lived, her shield target is confirmed town. So why doesn't she out conftown? Why didn't she crumb in case more than two died?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outing who she shielded doesn't conf anybody town because shielding scum wouldn't autokill her.  She'd live unless the other scum team made an attempt on that scum member.
> 
> The only way her shield would mean anything at all is if she died.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If shielding scum wouldn't autokill Mertex, then why has she pushed that lie?
> 
> She has pushed that lie. That lie even condemns her. The lie I pushed had clear town motivation. Her lies are to avoid giving confirmed towns.
> 
> @Wolfsister77 Grandma is town. You know Mertex is lying. Vote Mertex. There is zero reason to vote the wagon your scumreads starts when you believe this damning evidence.
Click to expand...


I would like to know why Mertex said if she shielded scum she would die if that isn't true. If she lied about this, she could of lied about a lot of other things and her unwillingness to share info. is another strike against her. 

@Mertex  Why did you tell us you would die if you shielded scum? You know this would mean if you shielded town you'd be alive right? So explain it please.


----------



## MathBlade

CaféAuLait said:


> Well, TBH you would not be 'trusting me" you could not revel just to me. It would have to be everyone.
> 
> My biggest issue with you is that you started to crumb your PR with 3 votes, votes lead by someone who does not have a whole lot of confidence from many right now
> 
> 
> It was my understanding the only way she would die if she shielded someone is was if scum teams targeted the same person while she was using the meatshield for them. IOW she would have died if she shielded Rosie
> 
> Her supposed doctoring abilities mean squat here.
> 
> 
> 
> Only if scum targeted them, right?? The issue we have here, is SR believing ICE targeted her. Therefore Mertex's using the meatshield may have meant nothing. OR Ice may have targeted Fire and there was a no kill.



Exactly my point but better said. The name of who she protected IMO gives us jackshit.


----------



## House

MathBlade said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, TBH you would not be 'trusting me" you could not revel just to me. It would have to be everyone.
> 
> My biggest issue with you is that you started to crumb your PR with 3 votes, votes lead by someone who does not have a whole lot of confidence from many right now
> 
> 
> It was my understanding the only way she would die if she shielded someone is was if scum teams targeted the same person while she was using the meatshield for them. IOW she would have died if she shielded Rosie
> 
> Her supposed doctoring abilities mean squat here.
> 
> 
> 
> Only if scum targeted them, right?? The issue we have here, is SR believing ICE targeted her. Therefore Mertex's using the meatshield may have meant nothing. OR Ice may have targeted Fire and there was a no kill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly my point but better said. The name of who she protected IMO gives us jackshit.
Click to expand...


Precisely.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77 said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> @House, @Cafe Mertex's claim that shield would kill her if she guessed scum and her refusing to claim who she shielded are inconsistent. If she shielded and lived, her shield target is confirmed town. So why doesn't she out conftown? Why didn't she crumb in case more than two died?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outing who she shielded doesn't conf anybody town because shielding scum wouldn't autokill her.  She'd live unless the other scum team made an attempt on that scum member.
> 
> The only way her shield would mean anything at all is if she died.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If shielding scum wouldn't autokill Mertex, then why has she pushed that lie?
> 
> She has pushed that lie. That lie even condemns her. The lie I pushed had clear town motivation. Her lies are to avoid giving confirmed towns.
> 
> @Wolfsister77 Grandma is town. You know Mertex is lying. Vote Mertex. There is zero reason to vote the wagon your scumreads starts when you believe this damning evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would like to know why Mertex said if she shielded scum she would die if that isn't true. If she lied about this, she could of lied about a lot of other things and her unwillingness to share info. is another strike against her.
> 
> @Mertex  Why did you tell us you would die if you shielded scum? You know this would mean if you shielded town you'd be alive right? So explain it please.
Click to expand...

You need to vote her. Mertez avoids questions and only communicates w votes.


----------



## MathBlade

@Wolfsister77 I think you are potentially reading that out of context.

Player A attacks Player B. Player B was shielded by Player C. Player C dies regardless of Player B's alignment is how I read the power.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> @House, @Cafe Mertex's claim that shield would kill her if she guessed scum and her refusing to claim who she shielded are inconsistent. If she shielded and lived, her shield target is confirmed town. So why doesn't she out conftown? Why didn't she crumb in case more than two died?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Outing who she shielded doesn't conf anybody town because shielding scum wouldn't autokill her.  She'd live unless the other scum team made an attempt on that scum member.
> 
> The only way her shield would mean anything at all is if she died.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If shielding scum wouldn't autokill Mertex, then why has she pushed that lie?
> 
> She has pushed that lie. That lie even condemns her. The lie I pushed had clear town motivation. Her lies are to avoid giving confirmed towns.
> 
> @Wolfsister77 Grandma is town. You know Mertex is lying. Vote Mertex. There is zero reason to vote the wagon your scumreads starts when you believe this damning evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would like to know why Mertex said if she shielded scum she would die if that isn't true. If she lied about this, she could of lied about a lot of other things and her unwillingness to share info. is another strike against her.
> 
> @Mertex  Why did you tell us you would die if you shielded scum? You know this would mean if you shielded town you'd be alive right? So explain it please.
Click to expand...


Please read QT.


----------



## ScarletRage

MathBlade said:


> @Wolfsister77 I think you are potentially reading that out of context.
> 
> Player A attacks Player B. Player B was shielded by Player C. Player C dies regardless of Player B's alignment is how I read the power.


No. You are reading wrong. Mertez stated

If Mertex guards Player A from kills and Mertez dies, player A is scum, regardless.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wolfsister77 I think you are potentially reading that out of context.
> 
> Player A attacks Player B. Player B was shielded by Player C. Player C dies regardless of Player B's alignment is how I read the power.
> 
> 
> 
> No. You are reading wrong. Mertez stated
> 
> If Mertex guards Player A from kills and Mertez dies, player A is scum, regardless.
Click to expand...

Link it


----------



## CaféAuLait

Right now, I am leaning Mertex is town. I can't see her fake claiming this role. I know we are in a closed set up, but this role is far too common for her to fake claim and hope there is no counter from another player, if tomorrow we have a counter from another member, then I may think Mertex is full of it. Until then, I lean town.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> That also does not change the fact that I or this mystery player are confirmed not icescum.



What, feeling insecure?  Craving validation?

You're not scum.

There, happy now?


----------



## Wake

*Scum cannot kill one another, because their elemental powers will cancel each other out. For example, if Fire Mafia shoots a fiery blast at Ice Mafia, Ice Mafia will counter with an icy blast in defense. An unprotected player in the crossfire will die.*


----------



## MathBlade

Wake said:


> *Scum cannot kill one another, because their elemental powers will cancel each other out. For example, if Fire Mafia shoots a fiery blast at Ice Mafia, Ice Mafia will counter with an icy blast in defense. An unprotected player in the crossfire will die.*


So I am understanding this right and go to sleep now. Ugh I hate that scum is trying to fuck up mechanics and House myself Cafe and Mertex are the ones keeping it straight. Sweet dreams everyone!

Oh and limited posting tomorrow. I have major house cleaning tomorrow.


----------



## ScarletRage

RosieS said:


> @ScarletRage
> 
> Mertex isn't swift enuff, so she was put up to it by her Scum partner.
> 
> Mertex is telegraphing to the other Scum team to vote NK on one of those in her neighborhood.
> 
> This way, her team can target someone from another neighborhood ID'd by that team.
> 
> Thus ensuring TWO NK Is rather than targeting the same one and canceling it out.
> 
> They did not count on the tactic being exposed on Day One, however.
> 
> I do not have to trust you. I can see you are correct.
> 
> *Vote:Mertex
> *
> Regards from Rosie


I just saw this while looking at the start of day 2. This is even more evidence of Mertex scum.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> @ScarletRage
> 
> Mertex isn't swift enuff, so she was put up to it by her Scum partner.
> 
> Mertex is telegraphing to the other Scum team to vote NK on one of those in her neighborhood.
> 
> This way, her team can target someone from another neighborhood ID'd by that team.
> 
> Thus ensuring TWO NK Is rather than targeting the same one and canceling it out.
> 
> They did not count on the tactic being exposed on Day One, however.
> 
> I do not have to trust you. I can see you are correct.
> 
> *Vote:Mertex
> *
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw this while looking at the start of day 2. This is even more evidence of Mertex scum.
Click to expand...


Flail moar.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> @ScarletRage
> 
> Mertex isn't swift enuff, so she was put up to it by her Scum partner.
> 
> Mertex is telegraphing to the other Scum team to vote NK on one of those in her neighborhood.
> 
> *This way, her team can target someone from another neighborhood ID'd by that team.*
> 
> *Thus ensuring TWO NK Is rather than targeting the same one and canceling it out.*
> 
> They did not count on the tactic being exposed on Day One, however.
> 
> I do not have to trust you. I can see you are correct.
> 
> *Vote:Mertex
> *
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw this while looking at the start of day 2. This is even more evidence of Mertex scum.
Click to expand...


Your arms must be getting tired from all that reaching.  If Rosie's theory was accurate, Ice would have gotten an NK.  Instead, the only NK was Grandma lighting Rosie's world up.


----------



## ScarletRage

House, when will you stopbeing a Mertex scu defender and look at facts? Rosie predicted her own death. Firescum shot her. I will get that link tonight or in the morning.

By the way, I don't seek validation. I seek dead scum.


----------



## ScarletRage

House said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> @ScarletRage
> 
> Mertex isn't swift enuff, so she was put up to it by her Scum partner.
> 
> Mertex is telegraphing to the other Scum team to vote NK on one of those in her neighborhood.
> 
> *This way, her team can target someone from another neighborhood ID'd by that team.*
> 
> *Thus ensuring TWO NK Is rather than targeting the same one and canceling it out.*
> 
> They did not count on the tactic being exposed on Day One, however.
> 
> I do not have to trust you. I can see you are correct.
> 
> *Vote:Mertex
> *
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw this while looking at the start of day 2. This is even more evidence of Mertex scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your arms must be getting tired from all that reaching.  If Rosie's theory was accurate, Ice would have gotten an NK.  Instead, the only NK was Grandma lighting Rosie's world up.
Click to expand...


Nope. Icescum Mertex reaches out and says to kill in her hood. Icescum Mertez/TN (less sure on TN since he has forgotten the game) shoots me. Yet I do not die. Clear narrative.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> House, when will you stopbeing a Mertex scu defender and look at facts? Rosie predicted her own death. Firescum shot her. I will get that link tonight or in the morning.
> 
> By the way, I don't seek validation. I seek dead scum.



Rosie predicted her own dead, she just got the killer wrong.

If you gave a damn about seeking dead scum, you'd start applying logic instead of chasing your tail on one person at the expense of town just so you can soothe your ego.

You're not pro-town, you're pro-ScarletRag.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> House, when will you stopbeing a Mertex scu defender and look at facts? Rosie predicted her own death. Firescum shot her.



There's no need for a link saying Fire got Rosie.  I'm well aware of that.

What I _can't_ find, however, is a post where Mertex saying  protecting scum autokills her.

Wake's post at the top of the page makes much more sense... y'know... since he's the mod.

I know you know better than the guy running the game and all, but hey... let's just pretend ya don't for a second, eh?


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> I would like to know why Mertex said if she shielded scum she would die if that isn't true. If she lied about this, she could of lied about a lot of other things and her unwillingness to share info. is another strike against her.
> 
> @Mertex  Why did you tell us you would die if you shielded scum? You know this would mean if you shielded town you'd be alive right? So explain it please.



I never said it that way.  Anybody that I shielded, whether Town or Scum, if they were targeted by one of the Scum teams I would die instead.  My only safe use of the shield was that if I used it on a Townie and  *both *Scum teams came after that target, I would not die, and they would just get a msg saying their elemental powers cancelled each other.

I've explained it many times.  Why I said I didn't want to use it in the first place, because as Doctor I could do the same without risking death.  You and others didn't believe me and attacked me and voted for me because you said not using it was anti-town.

I'm done explaining it.  Do what you must, I'm really fucking tired of explaining it.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> @ScarletRage
> 
> Mertex isn't swift enuff, so she was put up to it by her Scum partner.
> 
> Mertex is telegraphing to the other Scum team to vote NK on one of those in her neighborhood.
> 
> *This way, her team can target someone from another neighborhood ID'd by that team.*
> 
> *Thus ensuring TWO NK Is rather than targeting the same one and canceling it out.*
> 
> They did not count on the tactic being exposed on Day One, however.
> 
> I do not have to trust you. I can see you are correct.
> 
> *Vote:Mertex
> *
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw this while looking at the start of day 2. This is even more evidence of Mertex scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your arms must be getting tired from all that reaching.  If Rosie's theory was accurate, Ice would have gotten an NK.  Instead, the only NK was Grandma lighting Rosie's world up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. Icescum Mertex reaches out and says to kill in her hood. Icescum Mertez/TN (less sure on TN since he has forgotten the game) shoots me. Yet I do not die. Clear narrative.
Click to expand...


You have no way of knowing whether you were targeted or not.

You can't even fall back on your vest lie to try to cover your ass anymore.

That's just a shitty assumption with no foundation.


----------



## CaféAuLait

ScarletRage said:


> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> @ScarletRage
> 
> Mertex isn't swift enuff, so she was put up to it by her Scum partner.
> 
> Mertex is telegraphing to the other Scum team to vote NK on one of those in her neighborhood.
> 
> This way, her team can target someone from another neighborhood ID'd by that team.
> 
> Thus ensuring TWO NK Is rather than targeting the same one and canceling it out.
> 
> They did not count on the tactic being exposed on Day One, however.
> 
> I do not have to trust you. I can see you are correct.
> 
> *Vote:Mertex
> *
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw this while looking at the start of day 2. This is even more evidence of Mertex scum.
Click to expand...



I don't think so SR. She and Rosie were arguing about Rosie being scum, read back from that post. Mertex did not trust Rosie at that point  and rightly so. I would not have trusted someone claiming to be cop and outing it in my neighborhood, the way I understand it, Rosie was the only one to out her PR and I would have wondered if she was setting a trap as Mertex did. However, Mertex did start to hint at her PR here, far too early for my liking. Rosie was investigating Shaitra when she was NKed, it was said by Aye, (IIRC)  Rosie believed the results of that investigation may vindicate Mertex from what I understood.  So, IMO fire mafia is in Rosie's neighborhood and they NKed Rosie, knowing she was the most important role in the game. I assume Mertex might be next, but I don't know if fire might be too worried this might bring too much attention to themselves.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to know why Mertex said if she shielded scum she would die if that isn't true. If she lied about this, she could of lied about a lot of other things and her unwillingness to share info. is another strike against her.
> 
> @Mertex  Why did you tell us you would die if you shielded scum? You know this would mean if you shielded town you'd be alive right? So explain it please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never said it that way.  Anybody that I shielded, whether Town or Scum, if they were targeted by one of the Scum teams I would die instead.  My only safe use of the shield was that if I used it on a Townie and  *both *Scum teams came after that target, I would not die, and they would just get a msg saying their elemental powers cancelled each other.
> 
> I've explained it many times.  Why I said I didn't want to use it in the first place, because as Doctor I could do the same without risking death.  You and others didn't believe me and attacked me and voted for me because you said not using it was anti-town.
> 
> I'm done explaining it.  Do what you must, I'm really fucking tired of explaining it.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I know the feeling being tired of explaining something repeatedly. I attacked you for not using it NOT knowing you were the Dr. I only found that out recently. I am tending to believe Cafe that this claim is not a scum safeclaim because it could be countered. If you were scum, you'd be better claiming VT.

I do know, I am not going to be able to figure out anything more tonight. 

Thank you House for clarifying it QT. I'm beyond confused sometimes in this game.


----------



## Mertex

ScarletRage said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RosieS said:
> 
> 
> 
> @ScarletRage
> 
> Mertex isn't swift enuff, so she was put up to it by her Scum partner.
> 
> Mertex is telegraphing to the other Scum team to vote NK on one of those in her neighborhood.
> 
> *This way, her team can target someone from another neighborhood ID'd by that team.*
> 
> *Thus ensuring TWO NK Is rather than targeting the same one and canceling it out.*
> 
> They did not count on the tactic being exposed on Day One, however.
> 
> I do not have to trust you. I can see you are correct.
> 
> *Vote:Mertex
> *
> Regards from Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw this while looking at the start of day 2. This is even more evidence of Mertex scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your arms must be getting tired from all that reaching.  If Rosie's theory was accurate, Ice would have gotten an NK.  Instead, the only NK was Grandma lighting Rosie's world up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. Icescum Mertex reaches out and says to kill in her hood. Icescum Mertez/TN (less sure on TN since he has forgotten the game) shoots me. Yet I do not die. Clear narrative.
Click to expand...


Do you even realize how inane your accusations are.  If I was IceScum, wouldn't IceScum have been the one that killed Rosie?  You're not as bright as you think you are.  You may have played a lot more games than I have, but you sure don't even know how to put two and two together.   Tn is not even in my hood, and I don't have any other hood other than the one with Grandma/Rosie and Aye.

Grandma is Fire Scum, that is why Rosie died.  Rosie made the mistake of trusting Grandma with her role, and it ended up killing her.  I'm sure Grandma is coming after me next night......if you don't succeed in lynching me.  Unless we are able to lynch her and get our First Scum hit.  And, you should be next.


----------



## Grandma

CaféAuLait said:


> I don't think so SR. She and Rosie were arguing about Rosie being scum, read back from that post. Mertex did not trust Rosie at that point  and rightly so. I would not have trusted someone claiming to be cop and outing it in my neighborhood, the way I understand it, Rosie was the only one to out her PR and I would have wondered if she was setting a trap as Mertex did. However, Mertex did start to hint at her PR here, far too early for my liking. Rosie was investigating Shaitra when she was NKed, it was said by Aye, (IIRC)  Rosie believed the results of that investigation may vindicate Mertex from what I understood.  So, IMO fire mafia is in Rosie's neighborhood and they NKed Rosie, knowing she was the most important role in the game. I assume Mertex might be next, but I don't know if fire might be too worried this might bring too much attention to themselves.



Had Shaitra been found to be Scum, it would not vindicate Mertex. 

It's likely that Scum targeted Rosie not because of her being the Cop, but because there were hints all over the place that she was a PR.


----------



## Grandma

Mertex said:


> Grandma is Fire Scum, that is why Rosie died.  Rosie made the mistake of trusting Grandma with her role, and it ended up killing her.  I'm sure Grandma is coming after me next night......if you don't succeed in lynching me.  Unless we are able to lynch her and get our First Scum hit.  And, you should be next.



Go ahead, lynch me. I dare you.

See what kind of holes get blown in your story, Mertex. 

Especially when you're alive and well at the start of Day 3.


----------



## Mertex

ScarletRage said:


> House, when will you stopbeing a Mertex scu defender and look at facts? Rosie predicted her own death. Firescum shot her. I will get that link tonight or in the morning.
> 
> By the way, I don't seek validation. I seek dead scum.



You call me IceScum in one post, and claim I killed Rosie, yet you know that Fire Mafia got Rosie.  You can't even keep that straight.  How do you even make it in other Mafia games with that kind of logic?


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so SR. She and Rosie were arguing about Rosie being scum, read back from that post. Mertex did not trust Rosie at that point  and rightly so. I would not have trusted someone claiming to be cop and outing it in my neighborhood, the way I understand it, Rosie was the only one to out her PR and I would have wondered if she was setting a trap as Mertex did. However, Mertex did start to hint at her PR here, far too early for my liking. Rosie was investigating Shaitra when she was NKed, it was said by Aye, (IIRC)  Rosie believed the results of that investigation may vindicate Mertex from what I understood.  So, IMO fire mafia is in Rosie's neighborhood and they NKed Rosie, knowing she was the most important role in the game. I assume Mertex might be next, but I don't know if fire might be too worried this might bring too much attention to themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had Shaitra been found to be Scum, it would not vindicate Mertex.
> 
> It's likely that Scum targeted Rosie not because of her being the Cop, but because there were hints all over the place that she was a PR.
Click to expand...


Hints that you and Aye spread?  I think Aye was just being honest and thought that everyone was Town, for her to have mentioned that Rosie needed protection.  I never said Rosie needed protection because Rosie's actions made me think she was bluffing and was really not the Cop.


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma is Fire Scum, that is why Rosie died.  Rosie made the mistake of trusting Grandma with her role, and it ended up killing her.  I'm sure Grandma is coming after me next night......if you don't succeed in lynching me.  Unless we are able to lynch her and get our First Scum hit.  And, you should be next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead, lynch me. I dare you.
> 
> See what kind of holes get blown in your story, Mertex.
> 
> Especially when you're alive and well at the start of Day 3.
Click to expand...


I'm voting for you.  If you are not Scum, you sure as hell set yourself up as Scum by making up all those lies, by blabbing in the other Hood that Rosie needed protection and by coming after me after I hinted (and I knew you picked up on it) that I was more valuable to Town alive rather than dead.


----------



## ScarletRage

Sorry Mertex. Flail more. I said you had Rosie killed.

You never expected to get caught in so many lies. I am assembling them in a huge wall. It would be so much easier if I could view just your posts.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so SR. She and Rosie were arguing about Rosie being scum, read back from that post. Mertex did not trust Rosie at that point  and rightly so. I would not have trusted someone claiming to be cop and outing it in my neighborhood, the way I understand it, Rosie was the only one to out her PR and I would have wondered if she was setting a trap as Mertex did. However, Mertex did start to hint at her PR here, far too early for my liking. Rosie was investigating Shaitra when she was NKed, it was said by Aye, (IIRC)  Rosie believed the results of that investigation may vindicate Mertex from what I understood.  So, IMO fire mafia is in Rosie's neighborhood and they NKed Rosie, knowing she was the most important role in the game. I assume Mertex might be next, but I don't know if fire might be too worried this might bring too much attention to themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had Shaitra been found to be Scum, it would not vindicate Mertex.
> 
> It's likely that Scum targeted Rosie not because of her being the Cop, but because there were hints all over the place that she was a PR.
Click to expand...


The same hints were all over the forum about mertex though, It was hinted over and over she was a PR, although we did not know which, it was also hinted by you and Aye Rosie was a PR in central, but central did not know what PR. The only place that knew she was a cop was your neighborhood. Central did not know. This is why I think fire is in mertex's neighborhood. OTOH Ice could not kill mertex because of TN's protection. I don't know why they did not target Rosie, but it could well be Ice did not know about Rosie, and only your neighborhood and central knew about it.


----------



## ScarletRage

You have two apologists, Mathblade and House. With those two scrambling to justify your bullshit you sure are hard to lynch.

Hell Mathblade's so busy defending you, she has ignored most of yhe playerbase Mertex.


----------



## ScarletRage

CaféAuLait said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so SR. She and Rosie were arguing about Rosie being scum, read back from that post. Mertex did not trust Rosie at that point  and rightly so. I would not have trusted someone claiming to be cop and outing it in my neighborhood, the way I understand it, Rosie was the only one to out her PR and I would have wondered if she was setting a trap as Mertex did. However, Mertex did start to hint at her PR here, far too early for my liking. Rosie was investigating Shaitra when she was NKed, it was said by Aye, (IIRC)  Rosie believed the results of that investigation may vindicate Mertex from what I understood.  So, IMO fire mafia is in Rosie's neighborhood and they NKed Rosie, knowing she was the most important role in the game. I assume Mertex might be next, but I don't know if fire might be too worried this might bring too much attention to themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had Shaitra been found to be Scum, it would not vindicate Mertex.
> 
> It's likely that Scum targeted Rosie not because of her being the Cop, but because there were hints all over the place that she was a PR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same hints were all over the forum about mertex though, It was hinted over and over she was a PR, although we did not know which, it was also hinted by you and Aye Rosie was a PR in central, but central did not know what PR. The only place that knew she was a cop was your neighborhood. Central did not know. This is why I think fire is in mertex's neighborhood. OTOH Ice could not kill mertex because of TN's protection. I don't know why they did not target Rosie, but it could well be Ice did not know about Rosie, and only your neighborhood and central knew about it.
Click to expand...

Or Mertex and Firescum coordinated like Rosie suggested. Pay attention to dead townies unless they cannot be proven wrong.


----------



## ScarletRage

@CafeAuLait @Wolfsister77 @AyeCantSeeYou @Sgt_Gath @Grandma

All of us have voted Mertex at one point today. We can lynch her. The evidence is overwhelming.


----------



## ScarletRage

I will make a wall tomorrow detailing this.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

I never took my vote off her. 

She never answered my question.


----------



## ScarletRage

That's the way to play it Gath. A doctor claim does not obliterate the need for answers. I inclded your name for solidarity to show we have the numbers.


----------



## ScarletRage

@CaféAuLait You like my post. You have seen the evidence. Get back on the win wagon.


----------



## Grandma

Mertex said:


> I'm voting for you.  If you are not Scum, you sure as hell set yourself up as Scum by making up all those lies, by blabbing in the other Hood that Rosie needed protection and by coming after me after I hinted (and I knew you picked up on it) that I was more valuable to Town alive rather than dead.



Mertex, Town's probability of losing grows exponentially with every Day you're alive.

IIRC, I didn't say she need protection in the other 'hood. I told them she was Town and not to lynch her. I told YOU she needed protection.

But you didn't believe her claim. Funny, that. Why should we believe yours?

Now, explain to everyone how you decided that you're more valuable than the Cop.


----------



## Grandma

CaféAuLait said:


> The same hints were all over the forum about mertex though, It was hinted over and over she was a PR, although we did not know which, it was also hinted by you and Aye Rosie was a PR in central, but central did not know what PR. The only place that knew she was a cop was your neighborhood. Central did not know. This is why I think fire is in mertex's neighborhood. OTOH Ice could not kill mertex because of TN's protection. I don't know why they did not target Rosie, but it could well be Ice did not know about Rosie, and only your neighborhood and central knew about it.



Umm, no.

Mertex was the only one to hint of her own importance, in a couple of posts on the board and in the little neighborhood. 

Mertex didn't mention her own "value" to Town until she found out what stealing the Meat Shield from Shaitra meant. Aye and I were trying to keep other players from lynching Rosie, you know the sequence from the Central QT, our hints escalated in importance.


----------



## ScarletRage

*@Wake Forgive me. I am sleepy but does force activation = forced use? Can someone activate a green dot ability during the day and an active role pm ability at night?*


----------



## ScarletRage

@Grandma aside from Mertex who is scum?


----------



## sameech

Mertex is not scum.

Avatar killed me

Regards From the Ghost of Rosie


----------



## MathBlade

ScarletRage said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so SR. She and Rosie were arguing about Rosie being scum, read back from that post. Mertex did not trust Rosie at that point  and rightly so. I would not have trusted someone claiming to be cop and outing it in my neighborhood, the way I understand it, Rosie was the only one to out her PR and I would have wondered if she was setting a trap as Mertex did. However, Mertex did start to hint at her PR here, far too early for my liking. Rosie was investigating Shaitra when she was NKed, it was said by Aye, (IIRC)  Rosie believed the results of that investigation may vindicate Mertex from what I understood.  So, IMO fire mafia is in Rosie's neighborhood and they NKed Rosie, knowing she was the most important role in the game. I assume Mertex might be next, but I don't know if fire might be too worried this might bring too much attention to themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had Shaitra been found to be Scum, it would not vindicate Mertex.
> 
> It's likely that Scum targeted Rosie not because of her being the Cop, but because there were hints all over the place that she was a PR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same hints were all over the forum about mertex though, It was hinted over and over she was a PR, although we did not know which, it was also hinted by you and Aye Rosie was a PR in central, but central did not know what PR. The only place that knew she was a cop was your neighborhood. Central did not know. This is why I think fire is in mertex's neighborhood. OTOH Ice could not kill mertex because of TN's protection. I don't know why they did not target Rosie, but it could well be Ice did not know about Rosie, and only your neighborhood and central knew about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or Mertex and Firescum coordinated like Rosie suggested. Pay attention to dead townies unless they cannot be proven wrong.
Click to expand...


Wouldn't that be pay attention to dead townies unless they CAN be proven wrong? Possible scum slip detected.


----------



## MathBlade

I also find it interesting that people are coming up with convoluted stories about what could have happened and whether or not Rosie outed herself in the thread as a cop/PR in her neighborhood etc. 

If she outed herself in the thread, the most likely scenario I see is that both scum teams would likely try to hit the Cop. If she didn't out herself to everyone then the fire scum that tried to hit her would need to be in her own neighborhood. 

There seem to be a lot of complicated guessing of who knows what and making elaborate theories to attempt to keep focus on the player you want instead of letting what is true speak and react accordingly.

Take the Mertex thing for example. If you believe that fire scum is in Grandma/WolfSister/Mertex then that to me is incompatible with having leaked her role in the thread to where all could see it else anyone could shoot her.

Can we go back to reason please? The more complicated these theories get the more likelihood that they are just plain wrong and unintelligible. I am getting that vibe from a lot of people and it is frustrating.


----------



## CaféAuLait

MathBlade said:


> I also find it interesting that people are coming up with convoluted stories about what could have happened and whether or not Rosie outed herself in the thread as a cop/PR in her neighborhood etc.
> 
> If she outed herself in the thread, the most likely scenario I see is that both scum teams would likely try to hit the Cop. If she didn't out herself to everyone then the fire scum that tried to hit her would need to be in her own neighborhood.
> 
> There seem to be a lot of complicated guessing of who knows what and making elaborate theories to attempt to keep focus on the player you want instead of letting what is true speak and react accordingly.
> 
> Take the Mertex thing for example. If you believe that fire scum is in Grandma/WolfSister/Mertex then that to me is incompatible with having leaked her role in the thread to where all could see it else anyone could shoot her.
> 
> Can we go back to reason please? The more complicated these theories get the more likelihood that they are just plain wrong and unintelligible. I am getting that vibe from a lot of people and it is frustrating.




Well I think I am stating the obvious. She only was outed as a cop to her neighbors. Fire killed Rosie, thus my speculation fire is in her neighborhood. She was outed as a possible PR to central, not as a cop. This is why I believe one of her neighbors to be fire mafia. Ice may or may not have learned she was a possible cop but a possible PR. Therefore they would not have know her importance to us in the game, but fire would have.  Given both ice and fire did not target Rosie ( if both had she would be alive) it makes me think this may even be a bigger reason to believe such as well.  I maybe far off, but it just seemed to make sense to me. 

Oh and this is a bit off topic, but I noted you speculating about those of us who have played before. This is only my third game, with one being compromised and never finished. 

There are many here who have probably played 5 or less games.  It may help you get a feel for where many of us are coming from.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> The same hints were all over the forum about mertex though, It was hinted over and over she was a PR, although we did not know which, it was also hinted by you and Aye Rosie was a PR in central, but central did not know what PR. The only place that knew she was a cop was your neighborhood. Central did not know. This is why I think fire is in mertex's neighborhood. OTOH Ice could not kill mertex because of TN's protection. I don't know why they did not target Rosie, but it could well be Ice did not know about Rosie, and only your neighborhood and central knew about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Umm, no.
> 
> Mertex was the only one to hint of her own importance, in a couple of posts on the board and in the little neighborhood.
> 
> Mertex didn't mention her own "value" to Town until she found out what stealing the Meat Shield from Shaitra meant. Aye and I were trying to keep other players from lynching Rosie, you know the sequence from the Central QT, our hints escalated in importance.
Click to expand...



I get Mertex was speaking about her own importance, a little or a lot, there was a LOT more speculation about Mertexs possible PR than Rosie's when it came to the game thread here. Thus my comment above.


----------



## MathBlade

Cafe -- As a general rule of thumb it is always best to practice the KISN rule for Scumhunting.

Keep it simple newbie. Most scum are not going to come up with grandiose theories and intense gambits when playing because it would reveal their scumminess. The less a player has to lie to get a mislynch the better. Newer scum also tend to lurk a lot or do active lurking.

Active lurking is when they post a lot in the thread but it is all useless bullshit or sheeping and nothing of their own two feet.

With you mentioning almost everyone as new, I am surprised such a mechanics heavy build is here. IMO newbies should play a basic barebones  play to get introduced to what may or may not be a scum tell.


----------



## MathBlade

That being said I am operating under one of three possible scenarios. 
1) Rosie outed herself to just the neighborhood and someone in the neighborhood is fire scum.
2) Rosie outed herself as a PR or Cop to the entire thread and a doctor or immunity saved the other target.
3) Rosie outed herself as a PR or Cop to the whole thread and a doctor was used on Rosie but killed her because both groups targeted Rosie.

Since I can't tell which is 100% true IMO scum is the confirmed liar that wants to push Mertex come hell or highwater.


----------



## Grandma

ScarletRage said:


> @Grandma aside from Mertex who is scum?



I'm looking at House, Sameech, FA, and your evil twin.


----------



## Wake

*Yes. 'Forceful Swipe' forces a player to use his or her special (green dot) ability. *



ScarletRage said:


> *@Wake Forgive me. I am sleepy but does force activation = forced use? Can someone activate a green dot ability during the day and an active role pm ability at night?*


----------



## Grandma

sameech said:


> Mertex is not scum.
> 
> Avatar killed me
> 
> Regards From the Ghost of Rosie



I'm looking harder at Sameech now.


----------



## sameech

Grandma said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex is not scum.
> 
> Avatar killed me
> 
> Regards From the Ghost of Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking harder at Sameech now.
Click to expand...


Why because I outed your scum partner or because you are so dense that you have to be hit in the head with a frying pan that sometimes even a weak town PR can get lucky at night and find scum?

I am betting it is because you resent anybody who is not part of your sorority house drama and any information that doesn't implicate one of the sisters in the perpetual cat fight is unable to be processed in the majority of town heads which is why we lose every freaking game..


----------



## Grandma

sameech said:


> Why because I outed your scum partner or because you are so dense that you have to be hit in the head with a frying pan that sometimes even a weak town PR can get lucky at night and find scum?
> 
> I am betting it is because you resent anybody who is not part of your sorority house drama and any information that doesn't implicate one of the sisters in the perpetual cat fight is unable to be processed in the majority of town heads which is why we lose every freaking game..



I hope you're betting toothpicks and not money.

I don't have a scum partner. I'm not scum. 

And it's not like you're working yer nuts off to find Scum. Why did you want Avatar shot as opposed to just lynching him?

With Mertex now town apparent, we have to look elsewhere. Build your case against Avi, show us what you got.


----------



## Wolfsister77

sameech said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex is not scum.
> 
> Avatar killed me
> 
> Regards From the Ghost of Rosie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking harder at Sameech now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why because I outed your scum partner or because you are so dense that you have to be hit in the head with a frying pan that sometimes even a weak town PR can get lucky at night and find scum?
> 
> I am betting it is because you resent anybody who is not part of your sorority house drama and any information that doesn't implicate one of the sisters in the perpetual cat fight is unable to be processed in the majority of town heads which is why we lose every freaking game..
Click to expand...


Tell us why Avi is scum. You haven't said anything except he shot Rosie. You've talked about the L-1 Moonglow thing but that's not exactly a smoking gun. So tell us why he is scum. I am willing to listen to any proof of any scum. If you have something on him, I've been too trusting of my neighbor. So lay it out. If you don't, then you aren't likely to get any traction with this.


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so SR. She and Rosie were arguing about Rosie being scum, read back from that post. Mertex did not trust Rosie at that point  and rightly so. I would not have trusted someone claiming to be cop and outing it in my neighborhood, the way I understand it, Rosie was the only one to out her PR and I would have wondered if she was setting a trap as Mertex did. However, Mertex did start to hint at her PR here, far too early for my liking. Rosie was investigating Shaitra when she was NKed, it was said by Aye, (IIRC)  Rosie believed the results of that investigation may vindicate Mertex from what I understood.  So, IMO fire mafia is in Rosie's neighborhood and they NKed Rosie, knowing she was the most important role in the game. I assume Mertex might be next, but I don't know if fire might be too worried this might bring too much attention to themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had Shaitra been found to be Scum, it would not vindicate Mertex.
> 
> It's likely that Scum targeted Rosie not because of her being the Cop, but because there were hints all over the place that she was a PR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The same hints were all over the forum about mertex though, It was hinted over and over she was a PR, although we did not know which, it was also hinted by you and Aye Rosie was a PR in central, but central did not know what PR. The only place that knew she was a cop was your neighborhood. Central did not know. This is why I think fire is in mertex's neighborhood. OTOH Ice could not kill mertex because of TN's protection. I don't know why they did not target Rosie, but it could well be Ice did not know about Rosie, and only your neighborhood and central knew about it.
Click to expand...


*Bingo,* Cafe.  You finally got it.  Grandma is Fire.  I've been saying it all along.  She knew Rosie was the Cop and was indeed more valuable than the Doc.  She knew Rosie couldn't be protected but insisted that I use the shield on Rosie and waste it.  She knew that I had hinted in the main thread that I was PR and hoped the other Mafia team try and get me.   She is doing all she can to keep from getting lynched because once she is exposed as Mafia, her partner should be easy to find.   If I am lynched due to SR's lies and misinformation, you will know that I am the Doc and they are both lying.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> It would be so much easier if I could view just your posts.



@ScarletRage 

-Search Forums
-Posted by Member

This is how you ISO someone here. You will get just their posts.


----------



## Mertex

Sgt_Gath said:


> I never took my vote off her.
> 
> She never answered my question.



If you wanted to know who I protected, then you are suspect, too.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> I never took my vote off her.
> 
> She never answered my question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you wanted to know who I protected, then you are suspect, too.
Click to expand...


Explain why this makes a persons suspect.


----------



## sameech

Grandma said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why because I outed your scum partner or because you are so dense that you have to be hit in the head with a frying pan that sometimes even a weak town PR can get lucky at night and find scum?
> 
> I am betting it is because you resent anybody who is not part of your sorority house drama and any information that doesn't implicate one of the sisters in the perpetual cat fight is unable to be processed in the majority of town heads which is why we lose every freaking game..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you're betting toothpicks and not money.
> 
> I don't have a scum partner. I'm not scum.
> 
> And it's not like you're working yer nuts off to find Scum. Why did you want Avatar shot as opposed to just lynching him?
> 
> With Mertex now town apparent, we have to look elsewhere. Build your case against Avi, show us what you got.
Click to expand...


Because Avatar can block the shot and it allegedly has to be used today so it would be another town advantage lost and otherwise would still give us a chance to lynch the next best candidate.

I don't have to work my nuts off, and bitch-fighting isn't working--it is noise.  There are more than 1 investigative roles in mafia.  You should read up on them.


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm voting for you.  If you are not Scum, you sure as hell set yourself up as Scum by making up all those lies, by blabbing in the other Hood that Rosie needed protection and by coming after me after I hinted (and I knew you picked up on it) that I was more valuable to Town alive rather than dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex, Town's probability of losing grows exponentially with every Day you're alive.
> 
> IIRC, I didn't say she need protection in the other 'hood. I told them she was Town and not to lynch her. I told YOU she needed protection.
> 
> But you didn't believe her claim. Funny, that. Why should we believe yours?
> 
> Now, explain to everyone how you decided that you're more valuable than the Cop.
Click to expand...



Keep lying Grandma.  You did that well in Game 4 and succeeded.  The problem there, is I let them distract me from you.  Not this time.  You may succeed in lynching me, but I will not take my vote off you.  

*VOTE:GRANDMA*


----------



## Grandma

@sameech - you'll have to excuse me, I'm in the middle of a blood sugar crash. How does Avi's blocking ability make him Scum?


----------



## Mertex

MathBlade said:


> That being said I am operating under one of three possible scenarios.
> 1) Rosie outed herself to just the neighborhood and someone in the neighborhood is fire scum.


That is correct.  Both Grandma and Aye have said they did not mention Rosie being Cop, just that she was a PR in Cafe's neighborhood.  Hoping that the other Mafia team would come after me, since I had hinted that I was PR in the main thread.



> 2) Rosie outed herself as a PR or Cop to the entire thread and a doctor or immunity saved the other target.


No, Rosie only outed herself in our 4 member neighborhood.  Aye and Grandma broadcasted that she needed protection in the other neighborhood.



> 3) Rosie outed herself as a PR or Cop to the whole thread and a doctor was used on Rosie but killed her because both groups targeted Rosie.


No, if both Mafia teams had targeted Rosie, she would be alive because they would have cancelled each other.  The doctor protection on her would have been wasted.

Grandma's team knew Rosie was more valuable than me.  They counted on Ice targeting me.  I don't know if Ice targeted me and I had protection that tn provided or they targeted the person I protected as Doctor and got nothing.  That's why I won't say who I protected, because Fire is definitely trying to lynch me.  Without me in the way, Ice can re-focus on the person they tried to kill Night 1 and succeed.



> Since I can't tell which is 100% true IMO scum is the confirmed liar that wants to push Mertex come hell or highwater.



Well, since Aye and Grandma were the only ones that knew for sure that Rosie was cop and that I had some other PR, it would make sense that it would be one of them.  I don't think Aye is Mafia because she has been truthful.
It is Grandma.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Grandma said:


> @sameech - you'll have to excuse me, I'm in the middle of a blood sugar crash. How does Avi's blocking ability make him Scum?



It doesn't. Sameech is trying to get him to use it by getting him shot which is just convoluted and ridiculous. Too many confusing aspects of this game make me want to throw my hands up and give up sometimes.


----------



## Wake

*
Vote Count 2.2*​
*Grandma (4): *_Mertex, House, Wolfsister77, FA_Q2_
*Mertex (3): *_ScarletRage, Sgt_Gath_
*ScarletRage (2): *_Mathblade, CafeAuLait_
*Avatar4321 (1): *_Sameech_
*
Not Voting (5): *_AyeCantSeeYou, tn5421, Avatar4321, Shaitra,_ _Grandma_

*With 14 alive, it takes 8 to lynch!
Deadline is 9/6/14, @2pm central
You guys are still sane? Amazing.
ALL special abilities are OVER. Avatar4321's 'Negation', the last one, cannot be used.
*


Spoiler: Activated Abilities



*[CafeAuLait] - Neighborize!*
_Select five other players. You and them will now be Neighbors, and have your very own Neighborhood. This effect lasts until the end of the game. This ability cannot be activated if less than six players are alive._

*[Mertex] - Nimble Fingers*
_Select one player and steal his or her "
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" ability. You may not target a player who has already used an "
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" ability. You may only activate this ability during Day 1 or 2._

*[Grandma] - Invulnerability*
Shield yourself from all kill attempts the following Night. This ability may only be used during Day 1.

*[House] - Revelation!*
Target two players. The Mod publicly reveals their "" abilities for all to see.

*[Shaitra] - Human Shield*
Gain "1-Shot Meat Shield" status. You may guard one player during the Night, and if he or she would die, you will die instead.

*[tn5421] - Elementalism*
Select one player, and select either "Ice" or "Fire." That player will be protected from being killed by a Mafia team of that element the following Night. May only be activated during Day 1 or Day 2.

*[Sgt_Gath] - Jailer's Keys*
Select and give one player "1-Shot Jailkeeper" status. This means your target can jail one person once during the Night. A person that is jailed cannot be killed during that Night, but he or she also isn't able to use any abilities.

*[RosieS] - Double Trouble*
Target and give one player another chance to use his or her "" ability again. Cannot be used on players who haven't used an "" ability. May only be activated during Day 1 or 2.

*[FA_Q2] - Recycle*
Take one "" ability that has already been activated, and activate it as your own. You may only use this effect during Days 1 or 2.

*[Wolfsister77] - Blockade*
Select one player with two or more votes on his or her wagon. Remove two of those votes, and the players who had cast those two votes may not vote for that player again during this Day. This ability may only be activated during Day 1 or 2.

*[ScarletRage] - Swapper*
Select two other players who haven't used their "" abilities. The Mod will swap them. This power may only be used once, during Days 1, 2, or 3.

*[MeBelle60] - Forceful Swipe*
Select and force one player to activate his or her "" ability.

*[Moonglow] - Tough Decision*
Select five other players. Those five must cast special votes to decide which one of them will be roleblocked the following Night. They will vote by posting "Roleblock: Player's Name." Failure to come to a majority vote that Day results in all five players being roleblocked the following Night. This ability may only be activated during Days 1 or 2.

*[Sameech] - Inspection*
Choose one player. The Mod will secretly tell you via PM what that player's "" ability is. To activate, post "Inspect: Player's Name."

*[AyeCantSeeYou] - Revengeance*
If you are lynched this Day, you may then select and kill one player. You may not activate this ability after you've been lynched. This ability may only be used during Day 1 or 2.

*[Avatar4321] - Negation*
Select one player. He or she will not be able to use his or her "" ability until the following Day.



*1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5 | 1.6 | 1.7 | 1.8 | 1.9 | 1.10 | 1.11 | 1.12 | 1.13 | 1.14*​


----------



## Grandma

*vote: Mertex*

I have had it with her lies.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wolfsister77 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> @sameech - you'll have to excuse me, I'm in the middle of a blood sugar crash. How does Avi's blocking ability make him Scum?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't. Sameech is trying to get him to use it by getting him shot which is just convoluted and ridiculous. Too many confusing aspects of this game make me want to throw my hands up and give up sometimes.
Click to expand...


There is just too much going on for me to be able to process it well. I like keeping things interesting. I think it makes the game more fun to play. But there is always some new complex element added in and pages of questions and discussion about it and it gets to the point where it is impossible to decipher it all and actually make sure we are lynching the correct candidate. It is far too easy for scum to hide right now. I simply do not have the time or energy to spend hours trying to figure things out. Someone has to simplify things for me.


----------



## House

Grandma said:


> *vote: Mertex*
> 
> I have had it with her lies.



You're so full of shit your eyes are brown.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wolfsister77 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> @sameech - you'll have to excuse me, I'm in the middle of a blood sugar crash. How does Avi's blocking ability make him Scum?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't. Sameech is trying to get him to use it by getting him shot which is just convoluted and ridiculous. Too many confusing aspects of this game make me want to throw my hands up and give up sometimes.
Click to expand...


Never mind. It appears Sameech is blowing smoke. All abilities are over. Avi's is not able to be used. Thank goodness for small favors that these abilities are done. I like them but it is too much to process.


----------



## House

sameech said:


> I don't have to work my nuts off, and bitch-fighting isn't working--it is noise.



Unfortunately the top bitch in the fight is scum, which makes it harder to protect the townie bitch.



sameech said:


> There are more than 1 investigative roles in mafia.  You should read up on them.



?


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> *vote: Mertex*
> 
> I have had it with her lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're so full of shit your eyes are brown.
Click to expand...


I don't even know any more. Too many pulls in too many directions. Some want Mertex, some want Grandma, one wants Avi. 

Someone please simplify WHO is the best lynch candidate and WHY.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> @sameech - you'll have to excuse me, I'm in the middle of a blood sugar crash. How does Avi's blocking ability make him Scum?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't. Sameech is trying to get him to use it by getting him shot which is just convoluted and ridiculous. Too many confusing aspects of this game make me want to throw my hands up and give up sometimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never mind. It appears Sameech is blowing smoke. All abilities are over. Avi's is not able to be used.
Click to expand...


He said all special abilities are over.  Didn't mention anything about PR's.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Nice split on the votes too. 4 for Grandma, 3 for Mertex with Grandma's vote, 1 for Avi, 2 for SR.

We are really getting somewhere here. [sarcasm]

@Wake 

A TN prod is needed. Him ignoring the game is not gonna fly again.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> *vote: Mertex*
> 
> I have had it with her lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're so full of shit your eyes are brown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't even know any more. Too many pulls in too many directions. Some want Mertex, some want Grandma, one wants Avi.
> 
> Someone please simplify WHO is the best lynch candidate and WHY.
Click to expand...


Grandma.

Cop killer was in Rosie's neighborhood.
Aye has been far too forthcoming with the truth to be scum (all of which has exonerated Mertex, btw)
Mertex's claim is far too dangerous to fake.
Now that she thinks Mertex is a safe vote, she's jumping on with both feet, when she was quiet as a mouse up until this morning about her.


----------



## Grandma

@Avatar4321
@AyeCantSeeYou
@CafeAuLait
@ FA_Q2
@sameech

In Central, how many times did I say that Rosie had a PR? How many times did I say she had to be protected?

I saw Mertex's hints that she is special, but she always thinks she's more important than everyone else. I never thought for a second that she had a PR. I still don't.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> @sameech - you'll have to excuse me, I'm in the middle of a blood sugar crash. How does Avi's blocking ability make him Scum?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't. Sameech is trying to get him to use it by getting him shot which is just convoluted and ridiculous. Too many confusing aspects of this game make me want to throw my hands up and give up sometimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never mind. It appears Sameech is blowing smoke. All abilities are over. Avi's is not able to be used.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He said all special abilities are over.  Didn't mention anything about PR's.
Click to expand...


PR's don't end unless they are one shot or something. I wasn't mentioning them. I think with PR's and abilities both, this really complicates things too much.


----------



## Grandma

House said:


> You're so full of shit your eyes are brown.



You sure think you know a lot. You know nothing.

Town's probability of losing increases exponentially with every Day that Mertex stays in the game.


----------



## Grandma

House said:


> Grandma.
> 
> Cop killer was in Rosie's neighborhood.
> Aye has been far too forthcoming with the truth to be scum (all of which has exonerated Mertex, btw)
> Mertex's claim is far too dangerous to fake.
> Now that she thinks Mertex is a safe vote, she's jumping on with both feet, when she was quiet as a mouse up until this morning about her.



I'm a Vanilla Townie. If you're so certain that Aye is Town, and that Mertex is Town, then maybe you should look in a different neighborhood. Your own, perhaps.


----------



## House

Grandma said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're so full of shit your eyes are brown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sure think you know a lot. You know nothing.
> 
> Town's probability of losing increases exponentially with every Day that Mertex stays in the game.
Click to expand...


Wrong.  Town's probability of losing increases exponentially with every Day that scum stays in the game.

Huge difference, scum.


----------



## Grandma

@House - prove that the cop killer is in my neighborhood. I've already proven it could be anyone. Including you.


----------



## House

Grandma said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma.
> 
> Cop killer was in Rosie's neighborhood.
> Aye has been far too forthcoming with the truth to be scum (all of which has exonerated Mertex, btw)
> Mertex's claim is far too dangerous to fake.
> Now that she thinks Mertex is a safe vote, she's jumping on with both feet, when she was quiet as a mouse up until this morning about her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Vanilla Townie.
Click to expand...


Oh look, everybody.

Who wants to share the scum safeclaim Wake gave to scum?


----------



## Grandma

Town, if anything happens to me, House is a ringer and almost certainly Scum.


----------



## House

Grandma said:


> Town, if anything happens to me, House is a ringer and almost certainly Scum.



I'll take that bet day of the week, OMGUS'ing cop killer.


----------



## Grandma

You're on.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Grandma said:


> Town, if anything happens to me, House is a ringer and almost certainly Scum.



I've been told all my neighbors are scum at some point. I've been told I am by a couple even though it is quite obvious I am not.

We need to narrow down our suspects. We need another flip. I just want to get the right one.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Town, if anything happens to me, House is a ringer and almost certainly Scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been told all my neighbors are scum at some point. I've been told I am by a couple even though it is quite obvious I am not.
> 
> We need to narrow down our suspects. We need another flip. I just want to get the right one.
Click to expand...


If Grandma wasn't scum, she wouldn't be OMGUSing me for fingering her.

She's desperate.


----------



## sameech

Grandma said:


> @sameech - you'll have to excuse me, I'm in the middle of a blood sugar crash. How does Avi's blocking ability make him Scum?



He can block the vig killing him which is why I tried to get her to do it straight out of the gates before he could stop her.  Blocking doesn't make him scum-- that I know he carried out the NK on Rosie makes him scum.  I just don't find it particularly good for town to disclose whether I am a tracker or a Night Watchman and what the limits are on my use at this particular point in time.  Geez, apparently to crumb this town you need a bread truck.

Now off to paint some more freaking walls and ceilings while I can.


----------



## Grandma

Wolfsister77 said:


> I've been told all my neighbors are scum at some point. I've been told I am by a couple even though it is quite obvious I am not.
> 
> We need to narrow down our suspects. We need another flip. I just want to get the right one.



I'll go along with a reasonable choice. 

Who looks scummy to you?


----------



## Grandma

sameech said:


> He can block the vig killing him which is why I tried to get her to do it straight out of the gates before he could stop her.  Blocking doesn't make him scum-- that I know he carried out the NK on Rosie makes him scum.  I just don't find it particularly good for town to disclose whether I am a tracker or a Night Watchman and what the limits are on my use at this particular point in time.  Geez, apparently to crumb this town you need a bread truck.
> 
> Now off to paint some more freaking walls and ceilings while I can.



Thank you. 

*unvote
vote: Avatar*


----------



## House

sameech said:


> Geez, apparently to crumb this town you need a bread truck.



Half true.  Apparently, scum can follow the trail.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Grandma said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been told all my neighbors are scum at some point. I've been told I am by a couple even though it is quite obvious I am not.
> 
> We need to narrow down our suspects. We need another flip. I just want to get the right one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll go along with a reasonable choice.
> 
> Who looks scummy to you?
Click to expand...




sameech said:


> He can block the vig killing him which is why I tried to get her to do it straight out of the gates before he could stop her.  Blocking doesn't make him scum-- that I know he carried out the NK on Rosie makes him scum.  I just don't find it particularly good for town to disclose whether I am a tracker or a Night Watchman and what the limits are on my use at this particular point in time.  Geez, apparently to crumb this town you need a bread truck.



Do you believe this? If so, we might have one now.


----------



## Wolfsister77

*Vote: Avatar4321
*
House, re-read Sameech's post.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been told all my neighbors are scum at some point. I've been told I am by a couple even though it is quite obvious I am not.
> 
> We need to narrow down our suspects. We need another flip. I just want to get the right one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll go along with a reasonable choice.
> 
> Who looks scummy to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> He can block the vig killing him which is why I tried to get her to do it straight out of the gates before he could stop her.  Blocking doesn't make him scum-- that I know he carried out the NK on Rosie makes him scum.  I just don't find it particularly good for town to disclose whether I am a tracker or a Night Watchman and what the limits are on my use at this particular point in time.  Geez, apparently to crumb this town you need a bread truck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you believe this? If so, we might have one now.
Click to expand...

She already flipped her vote.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been told all my neighbors are scum at some point. I've been told I am by a couple even though it is quite obvious I am not.
> 
> We need to narrow down our suspects. We need another flip. I just want to get the right one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll go along with a reasonable choice.
> 
> Who looks scummy to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> He can block the vig killing him which is why I tried to get her to do it straight out of the gates before he could stop her.  Blocking doesn't make him scum-- that I know he carried out the NK on Rosie makes him scum.  I just don't find it particularly good for town to disclose whether I am a tracker or a Night Watchman and what the limits are on my use at this particular point in time.  Geez, apparently to crumb this town you need a bread truck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you believe this? If so, we might have one now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She already flipped her vote.
Click to expand...


I saw, me too, you should vote Avi also. Re-read what Sameech said. Slowly. And vote Avi.


----------



## House

If Sam's telling the truth, he's far too valuable to ignore.

If he's lying, he's outing himself as scum.

I'm willing to play those odds.  One way or the other, we will finally have a confirmed scum.

*Vote: Avatar4321*


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> If Sam's telling the truth, he's far too valuable to ignore.
> 
> If he's lying, he's outing himself as scum.
> 
> I'm willing to play those odds.  One way or the other, we will finally have a confirmed scum.
> 
> *Vote: Avatar4321*



Exactly. We can go ahead and lynch Avi today. 

This is what happens with a guilty. Well done town.


----------



## Shaitra

I've been following along, just trying to keep up.  But I do agree I think we have the right lynch candidate now.

*Vote: Avatar*


----------



## Avatar4321

sameech said:


> Mertex is not scum.
> 
> Avatar killed me
> 
> Regards From the Ghost of Rosie


 
stop lying Sam.

I'm leaning toward grandma right now. I tend to believe mertex being the doc. It would explain why she didn't like the idea of being a meat shield.

if your hood knew you were a doc why were they pushing so hard to use you as a meat shield? The doctor is a better ability to use for protection .

I have not voted for grandma because I don't know the vote count and don't want to accidently hammer. I may be slow getting through everything today due to the holiday.


----------



## MathBlade

*Vote: avatar4321
*
I have had an FoS on you while reading the thread. Neighbors can back me up on this. The only reason I did not switch sooner was the timing of Sameech's claim. It felt too convenient.

I still think Scarlet Rage is the better lynch but that is getting nowhere because apparently she can lie to the whole thread and get labelled as town for it. *sigh*


----------



## House

MathBlade said:


> *Vote: avatar4321
> *
> I have had an FoS on you while reading the thread. Neighbors can back me up on this. The only reason I did not switch sooner was the timing of Sameech's claim. It felt too convenient.
> 
> I still think Scarlet Rage is the better lynch but that is getting nowhere because apparently she can lie to the whole thread and get labelled as town for it. *sigh*



The only reason I flipped my vote is because it yields up a confirmed scum one way or the other... one that nobody can possibly argue or lie their way out of.

Assuming Avatar flips scum, I'm going back to Grandma tomorrow unless she pulls some truly miraculous stunt to exonerate herself.

If Avatar flips town, I'm voting for Sam.


----------



## Avatar4321

sameech said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why because I outed your scum partner or because you are so dense that you have to be hit in the head with a frying pan that sometimes even a weak town PR can get lucky at night and find scum?
> 
> I am betting it is because you resent anybody who is not part of your sorority house drama and any information that doesn't implicate one of the sisters in the perpetual cat fight is unable to be processed in the majority of town heads which is why we lose every freaking game..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you're betting toothpicks and not money.
> 
> I don't have a scum partner. I'm not scum.
> 
> And it's not like you're working yer nuts off to find Scum. Why did you want Avatar shot as opposed to just lynching him?
> 
> With Mertex now town apparent, we have to look elsewhere. Build your case against Avi, show us what you got.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Avatar can block the shot and it allegedly has to be used today so it would be another town advantage lost and otherwise would still give us a chance to lynch the next best candidate.
> 
> I don't have to work my nuts off, and bitch-fighting isn't working--it is noise.  There are more than 1 investigative roles in mafia.  You should read up on them.
Click to expand...

 
I can't block a thing sam


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> I may be slow getting through everything today due to the holiday.



This ought to be good.


----------



## Avatar4321

Grandma said:


> @sameech - you'll have to excuse me, I'm in the middle of a blood sugar crash. How does Avi's blocking ability make him Scum?


 
I can only block abilities to be activated. I haven't used mine because everyone has used their ability. There is nothing to block


----------



## House

Avatar4321 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> @sameech - you'll have to excuse me, I'm in the middle of a blood sugar crash. How does Avi's blocking ability make him Scum?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can only block abilities to be activated. I haven't used mine because everyone has used their ability. There is nothing to block
Click to expand...


Tough break for scum, huh?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar is at L-2.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> Avatar is at L-2.



Wow, that happened faster than I thought.

Figured folks would be mostly gone today enjoying the holiday.


----------



## Avatar4321

sameech said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> @sameech - you'll have to excuse me, I'm in the middle of a blood sugar crash. How does Avi's blocking ability make him Scum?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He can block the vig killing him which is why I tried to get her to do it straight out of the gates before he could stop her.  Blocking doesn't make him scum-- that I know he carried out the NK on Rosie makes him scum.  I just don't find it particularly good for town to disclose whether I am a tracker or a Night Watchman and what the limits are on my use at this particular point in time.  Geez, apparently to crumb this town you need a bread truck.
> 
> Now off to paint some more freaking walls and ceilings while I can.
Click to expand...

 
she can only vig kill if she gets lynched. And I told her I have no desire to block her from using her shot. Hence why I didn't block her from using it when she activated it.

I can't stop her from using it but do you really want to lynch aye to get her to kill me?


----------



## House

Avatar4321 said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> @sameech - you'll have to excuse me, I'm in the middle of a blood sugar crash. How does Avi's blocking ability make him Scum?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He can block the vig killing him which is why I tried to get her to do it straight out of the gates before he could stop her.  Blocking doesn't make him scum-- that I know he carried out the NK on Rosie makes him scum.  I just don't find it particularly good for town to disclose whether I am a tracker or a Night Watchman and what the limits are on my use at this particular point in time.  Geez, apparently to crumb this town you need a bread truck.
> 
> Now off to paint some more freaking walls and ceilings while I can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> she can only vig kill if she gets lynched. And I told her I have no desire to block her from using her shot. Hence why I didn't block her from using it when she activated it.
> 
> I can't stop her from using it but do you really want to lynch aye to get her to kill me?
Click to expand...


Dissembling Avatar is dissembling.

When that conversation happened, nobody knew Aye had to be lynched for her to vig.  She put it out as a straight up dayvig.


----------



## Avatar4321

House said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> @sameech - you'll have to excuse me, I'm in the middle of a blood sugar crash. How does Avi's blocking ability make him Scum?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can only block abilities to be activated. I haven't used mine because everyone has used their ability. There is nothing to block
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tough break for scum, huh?
Click to expand...

 I told you when I revealed my ability I wasn't likely to use it.


----------



## House

Right when things get interesting, duty calls.

See you folks tonight, assuming I can find a hotspot.


----------



## Wake

*
Vote Count 2.3*​
*Avatar4321 (6): *_Sameech,_ _Grandma, Wolfsister77, House, Shaitra, Mathblade_
*Grandma (2): *_Mertex, FA_Q2_
*Mertex (2): *_ScarletRage, Sgt_Gath_
*ScarletRage (1): *_CafeAuLait_
*
Not Voting (3): *_AyeCantSeeYou, tn5421, Avatar4321_

*With 14 alive, it takes 8 to lynch!
Deadline is 9/6/14, @2pm central
*


Spoiler: Activated Abilities



*[CafeAuLait] - Neighborize!*
_Select five other players. You and them will now be Neighbors, and have your very own Neighborhood. This effect lasts until the end of the game. This ability cannot be activated if less than six players are alive._

*[Mertex] - Nimble Fingers*
_Select one player and steal his or her "
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" ability. You may not target a player who has already used an "
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" ability. You may only activate this ability during Day 1 or 2._

*[Grandma] - Invulnerability*
Shield yourself from all kill attempts the following Night. This ability may only be used during Day 1.

*[House] - Revelation!*
Target two players. The Mod publicly reveals their "" abilities for all to see.

*[Shaitra] - Human Shield*
Gain "1-Shot Meat Shield" status. You may guard one player during the Night, and if he or she would die, you will die instead.

*[tn5421] - Elementalism*
Select one player, and select either "Ice" or "Fire." That player will be protected from being killed by a Mafia team of that element the following Night. May only be activated during Day 1 or Day 2.

*[Sgt_Gath] - Jailer's Keys*
Select and give one player "1-Shot Jailkeeper" status. This means your target can jail one person once during the Night. A person that is jailed cannot be killed during that Night, but he or she also isn't able to use any abilities.

*[RosieS] - Double Trouble*
Target and give one player another chance to use his or her "" ability again. Cannot be used on players who haven't used an "" ability. May only be activated during Day 1 or 2.

*[FA_Q2] - Recycle*
Take one "" ability that has already been activated, and activate it as your own. You may only use this effect during Days 1 or 2.

*[Wolfsister77] - Blockade*
Select one player with two or more votes on his or her wagon. Remove two of those votes, and the players who had cast those two votes may not vote for that player again during this Day. This ability may only be activated during Day 1 or 2.

*[ScarletRage] - Swapper*
Select two other players who haven't used their "" abilities. The Mod will swap them. This power may only be used once, during Days 1, 2, or 3.

*[MeBelle60] - Forceful Swipe*
Select and force one player to activate his or her "" ability.

*[Moonglow] - Tough Decision*
Select five other players. Those five must cast special votes to decide which one of them will be roleblocked the following Night. They will vote by posting "Roleblock: Player's Name." Failure to come to a majority vote that Day results in all five players being roleblocked the following Night. This ability may only be activated during Days 1 or 2.

*[Sameech] - Inspection*
Choose one player. The Mod will secretly tell you via PM what that player's "" ability is. To activate, post "Inspect: Player's Name."

*[AyeCantSeeYou] - Revengeance*
If you are lynched this Day, you may then select and kill one player. You may not activate this ability after you've been lynched. This ability may only be used during Day 1 or 2.

*[Avatar4321] - Negation*
Select one player. He or she will not be able to use his or her "" ability until the following Day.




*1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5 | 1.6 | 1.7 | 1.8 | 1.9 | 1.10 | 1.11 | 1.12 | 1.13 | 1.14 | 1.15 | 1.16 | 1.17
Moonglow's Lynch & Flip
RosieS' Murder & Flip
2.1 | 2.2 | 2.3*​


----------



## Avatar4321

House said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> @sameech - you'll have to excuse me, I'm in the middle of a blood sugar crash. How does Avi's blocking ability make him Scum?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He can block the vig killing him which is why I tried to get her to do it straight out of the gates before he could stop her.  Blocking doesn't make him scum-- that I know he carried out the NK on Rosie makes him scum.  I just don't find it particularly good for town to disclose whether I am a tracker or a Night Watchman and what the limits are on my use at this particular point in time.  Geez, apparently to crumb this town you need a bread truck.
> 
> Now off to paint some more freaking walls and ceilings while I can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> she can only vig kill if she gets lynched. And I told her I have no desire to block her from using her shot. Hence why I didn't block her from using it when she activated it.
> 
> I can't stop her from using it but do you really want to lynch aye to get her to kill me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dissembling Avatar is dissembling.
> 
> When that conversation happened, nobody knew Aye had to be lynched for her to vig.  She put it out as a straight up dayvig.
Click to expand...

 
all the more reason for me to block her isn't it? But I didn't. Why? Because I'm town


----------



## MathBlade

Avatar4321 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> @sameech - you'll have to excuse me, I'm in the middle of a blood sugar crash. How does Avi's blocking ability make him Scum?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He can block the vig killing him which is why I tried to get her to do it straight out of the gates before he could stop her.  Blocking doesn't make him scum-- that I know he carried out the NK on Rosie makes him scum.  I just don't find it particularly good for town to disclose whether I am a tracker or a Night Watchman and what the limits are on my use at this particular point in time.  Geez, apparently to crumb this town you need a bread truck.
> 
> Now off to paint some more freaking walls and ceilings while I can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> she can only vig kill if she gets lynched. And I told her I have no desire to block her from using her shot. Hence why I didn't block her from using it when she activated it.
> 
> I can't stop her from using it but do you really want to lynch aye to get her to kill me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dissembling Avatar is dissembling.
> 
> When that conversation happened, nobody knew Aye had to be lynched for her to vig.  She put it out as a straight up dayvig.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> all the more reason for me to block her isn't it? But I didn't. Why? Because I'm town
Click to expand...


A scum would not block the dayvig because of two reasons:

1) They are scared of dying which is a scum trait.
2) That would even more townfirm the person with the dayvig power.

The last thing scum want is a townfirm.


----------



## MathBlade

It would reveal that they were scared of dying which is a scum trait.
Damn submission instead of more options on cell phones


----------



## Avatar4321

Sam are you trying to claim you witnessed me killing Rosie?


----------



## Shaitra

Avatar4321 said:


> Sam are you trying to claim you witnessed me killing Rosie?



That's the way I read his post Avi.


----------



## Avatar4321

lynch me. I'm scum
Sam you are bad at playing scum. The second you started gunning for me it was obvious you were ice. You tries to take me out so you could control both neighborhoods. But your attack bounced off of me.

but instead of being subtle you started gunning for me. It was obvious at the start of the day you had ice in your veins. Especially when you were pushing aye to vig kill me. Before we realized it only happens if she is lynched. You didn't want anyone figuring out how you were so sure.

claiming a pr role was not a bad idea. But I didn't kill Rosie. My partner did. She was worried she would investigate her. Like I said my top selection would have been you. For the same reason you chose me.

so you may take me out but ice is losing one too. And you still won't control the hoods.

wolf you were wrong when you said one of us was scum. We both are. And if I have to sacrifice myself to take out ice so be it.

btw don't be so freaking obvious who the cop is. I would have much rather used the cop to get info but it is what it is.

still bummed. Been scum in two games and still never made a night kill. Hope ou enjoy BBQ town. Cause she is going to roast you.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Avi, you have to admit that Sam has made a damning statement regarding you in this game. It's not something to take lightly either. 

Sam, I have no reason not to believe you at this point. 

*VOTE: Avatar

Warning: Avi is at L-1.*


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> lynch me. I'm scum
> Sam you are bad at playing scum. The second you started gunning for me it was obvious you were ice. You tries to take me out so you could control both neighborhoods. But your attack bounced off of me.
> 
> but instead of being subtle you started gunning for me. It was obvious at the start of the day you had ice in your veins. Especially when you were pushing aye to vig kill me. Before we realized it only happens if she is lynched. You didn't want anyone figuring out how you were so sure.
> 
> claiming a pr role was not a bad idea. But I didn't kill Rosie. My partner did. She was worried she would investigate her. Like I said my top selection would have been you. For the same reason you chose me.
> 
> so you may take me out but ice is losing one too. And you still won't control the hoods.
> 
> wolf you were wrong when you said one of us was scum. We both are. And if I have to sacrifice myself to take out ice so be it.
> 
> btw don't be so freaking obvious who the cop is. I would have much rather used the cop to get info but it is what it is.
> 
> still bummed. Been scum in two games and still never made a night kill. Hope ou enjoy BBQ town. Cause she is going to roast you.



Holy shit!! I forgot about the two teams. He knows you are scum because he shot you as ice and found out you are fire and you killed Rosie!!

Town: Lynch Avi now and lynch Sam D3!!

We got two of them!! Sweet!!


----------



## Avatar4321

mu partner killed Rosie she insiated


----------



## Avatar4321

stupid auto correct


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Avatar4321 said:


> lynch me. I'm scum
> Sam you are bad at playing scum. The second you started gunning for me it was obvious you were ice. You tries to take me out so you could control both neighborhoods. But your attack bounced off of me.
> 
> but instead of being subtle you started gunning for me. It was obvious at the start of the day you had ice in your veins. Especially when you were pushing aye to vig kill me. Before we realized it only happens if she is lynched. You didn't want anyone figuring out how you were so sure.
> 
> claiming a pr role was not a bad idea. But I didn't kill Rosie. My partner did. She was worried she would investigate her. Like I said my top selection would have been you. For the same reason you chose me.
> 
> so you may take me out but ice is losing one too. And you still won't control the hoods.
> 
> wolf you were wrong when you said one of us was scum. We both are. And if I have to sacrifice myself to take out ice so be it.
> 
> btw don't be so freaking obvious who the cop is. I would have much rather used the cop to get info but it is what it is.
> 
> still bummed. Been scum in two games and still never made a night kill. Hope ou enjoy BBQ town. Cause she is going to roast you.



Well. I guess that's that. 



@Wake

*Vote: Avatar*


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> mu partner killed Rosie she insiated



Grandma then.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

By you saying 'she', that alone narrows the field down more.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wolfsister77 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> mu partner killed Rosie she insiated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma then.
Click to expand...


Or Mertex, if she insisted. Either way, your partner is female. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Avatar4321

aye you and Rosie were very helpfuk


----------



## Wolfsister77

I wish you weren't hammered Avi but keep in mind town-he could be telling the truth about his partner or throwing us off the trail of who it really is.

In any case, if Sameech is scum-that means two in my neighborhood.


----------



## Avatar4321

Well I guess I need to dir before I give up anything else.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Avatar4321 said:


> aye you and Rosie were very helpfuk



You are as well by what you haven't been saying.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I wish you weren't hammered because of the info. but OTOH, if you are sharing you likely aren't being honest. I still think you and Sameech are scum though.  We get you now, him D3.


----------



## Avatar4321

ironic we got two scum wolf. you were sure we were all town


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Avi, you need to let your 'partner' know that playing over-the-top town is bad when you draw scum.


----------



## Wake

*
Vote Count 2.4*​
*Avatar4321 (LYNCH): *_Sameech,_ _Grandma, Wolfsister77, House, Shaitra, Mathblade,_ _AyeCantSeeYou, Sgt_Gath_
*Grandma (1): *_Mertex, FA_Q2_
*Mertex (1): *_ScarletRage_
*ScarletRage (1): *_CafeAuLait_
*
Not Voting (2): *_tn5421, Avatar4321_

*With 14 alive, it takes 8 to lynch!
Deadline is 9/6/14, @2pm central
*


Spoiler: Activated Abilities



*[CafeAuLait] - Neighborize!*
_Select five other players. You and them will now be Neighbors, and have your very own Neighborhood. This effect lasts until the end of the game. This ability cannot be activated if less than six players are alive._

*[Mertex] - Nimble Fingers*
_Select one player and steal his or her "
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" ability. You may not target a player who has already used an "
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" ability. You may only activate this ability during Day 1 or 2._

*[Grandma] - Invulnerability*
Shield yourself from all kill attempts the following Night. This ability may only be used during Day 1.

*[House] - Revelation!*
Target two players. The Mod publicly reveals their "" abilities for all to see.

*[Shaitra] - Human Shield*
Gain "1-Shot Meat Shield" status. You may guard one player during the Night, and if he or she would die, you will die instead.

*[tn5421] - Elementalism*
Select one player, and select either "Ice" or "Fire." That player will be protected from being killed by a Mafia team of that element the following Night. May only be activated during Day 1 or Day 2.

*[Sgt_Gath] - Jailer's Keys*
Select and give one player "1-Shot Jailkeeper" status. This means your target can jail one person once during the Night. A person that is jailed cannot be killed during that Night, but he or she also isn't able to use any abilities.

*[RosieS] - Double Trouble*
Target and give one player another chance to use his or her "" ability again. Cannot be used on players who haven't used an "" ability. May only be activated during Day 1 or 2.

*[FA_Q2] - Recycle*
Take one "" ability that has already been activated, and activate it as your own. You may only use this effect during Days 1 or 2.

*[Wolfsister77] - Blockade*
Select one player with two or more votes on his or her wagon. Remove two of those votes, and the players who had cast those two votes may not vote for that player again during this Day. This ability may only be activated during Day 1 or 2.

*[ScarletRage] - Swapper*
Select two other players who haven't used their "" abilities. The Mod will swap them. This power may only be used once, during Days 1, 2, or 3.

*[MeBelle60] - Forceful Swipe*
Select and force one player to activate his or her "" ability.

*[Moonglow] - Tough Decision*
Select five other players. Those five must cast special votes to decide which one of them will be roleblocked the following Night. They will vote by posting "Roleblock: Player's Name." Failure to come to a majority vote that Day results in all five players being roleblocked the following Night. This ability may only be activated during Days 1 or 2.

*[Sameech] - Inspection*
Choose one player. The Mod will secretly tell you via PM what that player's "" ability is. To activate, post "Inspect: Player's Name."

*[AyeCantSeeYou] - Revengeance*
If you are lynched this Day, you may then select and kill one player. You may not activate this ability after you've been lynched. This ability may only be used during Day 1 or 2.

*[Avatar4321] - Negation*
Select one player. He or she will not be able to use his or her "" ability until the following Day.




*1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5 | 1.6 | 1.7 | 1.8 | 1.9 | 1.10 | 1.11 | 1.12 | 1.13 | 1.14 | 1.15 | 1.16 | 1.17
Moonglow's Lynch & Flip
RosieS' Murder & Flip
2.1 | 2.2 | 2.3*​


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> ironic we got two scum wolf. you were sure we were all town



My mistake. But you are both going down.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Town will get 2 scum. Avi now, Sameech D3. That works for me regardless of me thinking my hood was town. It was totally infested with scum. You are both dead meat!!


----------



## Avatar4321

you lynch me when I fight you guys you lynch me when I don't.

play as you are going to play


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> you lynch me when I fight you guys you lynch me when I don't.
> 
> play as you are going to play



Enjoy Rosie in the dz. LOL


----------



## Avatar4321

like a pheonix I will rise from the ashes stronger than ever


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you lynch me when I fight you guys you lynch me when I don't.
> 
> play as you are going to play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy Rosie in the dz. LOL
Click to expand...

 
its only fair. She lynched me as scum in game 2


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Make sure you tone up your claws so you can get a good grasp on your partner. Then again, she may be all dust by the time you rise again.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you lynch me when I fight you guys you lynch me when I don't.
> 
> play as you are going to play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy Rosie in the dz. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> its only fair. She lynched me as scum in game 2
Click to expand...


I will never trust you again.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you lynch me when I fight you guys you lynch me when I don't.
> 
> play as you are going to play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy Rosie in the dz. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> its only fair. She lynched me as scum in game 2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will never trust you again.
Click to expand...

 
you should. I only lied about being scum. Never said you were. But I'm honest about sam


----------



## Wolfsister77

Fire scum Avi die


Avatar4321 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you lynch me when I fight you guys you lynch me when I don't.
> 
> play as you are going to play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy Rosie in the dz. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> its only fair. She lynched me as scum in game 2
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I will never trust you again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you should. I only lied about being scum. Never said you were. But I'm honest about sam
Click to expand...


He dies D3.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Metas that have been way off this game:

Avi - far too quiet and seemed to be confusing things far too many times

SR - not keeping up with what's going on by confusing players with others

Shaitra - far too quiet and not contributing a whole hell of a lot


----------



## Avatar4321

problem with metas is they change. The only reason mine is different was because I'm playing from the phone. Much tougher


----------



## Wake

*"I don't believe it. Damn it. They got me again. But this time I was actually Scum..."

Cornered and shit outta luck, Avatar4321 took his trusty rope to the gallows and did his final business for all to see.

Avatar4321, Goon of the Fire Mafia, has perished!

It is now Night 2.

Deadline expires 9/3/14, @12pm central.

Please submit your Night actions via PM.
*
*



*​


----------



## Wake

*ROOOOOOAAAARR!!! 




*​*
Two raging blasts, one of fire and one of ice, have targeted the same person, canceling one another out!

Extraordinary! Nobody has died Night 2!

It is now Day 3.

With 13 alive, it takes 7 to lynch!

Deadline expires 9/10/14, @ 1PM central.*

*Not Voting (13): *_Wolfsister77, Sgt_Gath, Mertex, House, CafeAuLait, FA_Q2, Mathblade, ScarletRage, tn5421, Shaitra, Grandma, Sameech, AyeCantSeeYou, 
_
_



_​


----------



## Shaitra

Anyone have any guesses on who they targeted?


----------



## Grandma

Thank you, Scum! 

I'm glad to see everyone made it through the Night!


----------



## Grandma

Shaitra said:


> Anyone have any guesses on who they targeted?



Mertex claimed to be the Doc, so my first guess would be her.


----------



## Shaitra

That would make sense Grandma.  

What does everyone think of Avatar's confession.  Is this a short day where we lynch Sameech?


----------



## Wolfsister77

OK Wake, I think it's D3 actually and last night was D2.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Oops, I mean last night was N2.


----------



## Mertex

Shaitra said:


> Anyone have any guesses on who they targeted?




You know they targeted me..............

Both Mafia teams now know I am the Town Doc.  They can't coordinate without tipping Town off, so they were hoping that one or the other would target someone else, like what happened on Night one, but only because just one Mafia Team knew Rosie was Cop.  Ice failed because TN had protected me, but I'm sure that Ice aimed for me on Night 1 and that is why they didn't get anything.

Grandma is getting so angry that I'm pointing the finger at her that she's going around "disliking" all my posts.  And all because I am adamant that she is Mafia.   She acted the same in Game 4 when she was Mafia, she can't take the heat without getting angry.  I was paying her back, until it hit me, she's angry, cause I came after her.

If we don't lynch her now, she's going to get away like she did in Game 4.


*Vote:Grandma*


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> Thank you, Scum!
> 
> I'm glad to see everyone made it through the Night!



Sure Grandma,  you're Scum and you know that you failed.  You can't get a message across to the other Mafia team, otherwise I would have been gone.

Anyone who thinks that Mafia wouldn't try to take out the Town Doc is kidding themselves.....they just hoped that one of the Mafia teams would aim for someone else.  It's going to be interesting to see how they dance around trying to figure out how to take me out while trying to get another Townie out at the same time.


----------



## Wolfsister77

They probably both went for Mertex being she claimed Doc. Outside of a cop, scum would want a doc dead. If I was on one of those teams I would of


Mertex said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have any guesses on who they targeted?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know they targeted me..............
> 
> Both Mafia teams now know I am the Town Doc.  They can't coordinate without tipping Town off, so they were hoping that one or the other would target someone else, like what happened on Night one, but only because just one Mafia Team knew Rosie was Cop.  Ice failed because TN had protected me, but I'm sure that Ice aimed for me on Night 1 and that is why they didn't get anything.
> 
> Grandma is getting so angry that I'm pointing the finger at her that she's going around "disliking" all my posts.  And all because I am adamant that she is Mafia.   She acted the same in Game 4 when she was Mafia, she can't take the heat without getting angry.  I was paying her back, until it hit me, she's angry, cause I came after her.
> 
> If we don't lynch her now, she's going to get away like she did in Game 4.
> 
> 
> *Vote:Grandma*
Click to expand...


I would not assume ice targeted you N1. You were not outed as the doc then. Rosie was hit because fire knew she was the cop which is why her neighborhood is highly suspect. But ice could of targeted another scum like Avi claimed when he pointed the finger as Sameech or they could of targeted someone with ice protection like you or SR. Since they knew you had ice immunity, I doubt they went for you. I'm pretty sure they both aimed for you last night, since you came out as the doc.


----------



## Shaitra

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Avi, you need to let your 'partner' know that playing over-the-top town is bad when you draw scum.





AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Make sure you tone up your claws so you can get a good grasp on your partner. Then again, she may be all dust by the time you rise again.



Aye, who do you think is Avatar's partner?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Shaitra said:


> That would make sense Grandma.
> 
> What does everyone think of Avatar's confession.  Is this a short day where we lynch Sameech?



I think we should be very careful not to trust Avi's last words. He could of been trying to set up Sameech. Sameech claimed PR. He could be a PR. I would not be so quick to take the word of scum.


----------



## Mertex

Shaitra said:


> That would make sense Grandma.
> 
> What does everyone think of Avatar's confession.  Is this a short day where we lynch Sameech?



Shaitra, Grandma is Avatar's partner.  That little stunt he did saying "she" was just for us to think that he wouldn't be that obvious and make us think that his partner was a "he".

Who has lied in this thread?  Who was in the neighborhood with Rosie?  Who broadcasted in another neighborhood that Rosie needed protection.  It all adds up, if you are willing to consider it. 

How likely is it that both Mafia Teams would target the same person unless that person has claimed to have a PR?

Of course *those that are not Town* are going to try and argue against it.


----------



## Shaitra

Mertex, there's another person in your 'hood.  Aye has been very helpful this game, almost too helpful.  Are you sure she's not scum buddying up to you?


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> They probably both went for Mertex being she claimed Doc. Outside of a cop, scum would want a doc dead. If I was on one of those teams I would of
> 
> 
> I would not assume ice targeted you N1. You were not outed as the doc then. Rosie was hit because fire knew she was the cop which is why her neighborhood is highly suspect. But ice could of targeted another scum like Avi claimed when he pointed the finger as Sameech or they could of targeted someone with ice protection like you or SR. Since they knew you had ice immunity, I doubt they went for you. I'm pretty sure they both aimed for you last night, since you came out as the doc.



Go back and read the posts, Wolf.  I had hinted enough that I was PR.  I didn't claim until Day 2, but enough people had picked up on it on Day 1.  Remember, I stole Shaitra's ability and you all were thinking I was Scum because of it and I had to bend over backwards to try and convince you all that I had a more valuable asset and why I didn't need Shaitra's ability.  Fire knew that Rosie had a PR because Grandma and Aye took that information to the other neighborhood.  I believe Avatar was in that neighborhood that Cafe created because he was the one that said Grandma and Aye mentioned that Rosie needed protection.

Who else could Ice have targeted that would have yielded a no-kill on N1?  I had protection from Tn and that's why they weren't able to kill me.

I didn't have protection last night, but fortunately they couldn't tell each other who they were going for.

If we take out Grandma, we'll only have one Mafia team left and an opportunity for Town to finally win.


----------



## FA_Q2

Shaitra said:


> That would make sense Grandma.
> 
> What does everyone think of Avatar's confession.  Is this a short day where we lynch Sameech?


Yes and no.   Sam is definitely scum IMHO BUT a short lynch is almost always bad for town. 

We should take this game because scum has royally screwed up.   2 nights down and only 2 Townes down with one scum down - that is excellent for us. 

The only thing that bothers me with avatars claim is that Sam played a risky game with Mertex protect our there and the ice kill failing against Avatar.  He might have been the one protected.

TN or SR, do you know if it is typical for the scum team in a setup like this to know if the attack failed because it hits scum?   That matters A TON because it would clarify weather or not the ice team had complete verification of avatars scum status and Wake has not been clear if scum is notified their kill failed because elements canceled out. 

I would agree with grandma that Mertex was targeted but that is rather dumb-she was to obvious a target and it was too likely they would both target her.   It does reinforce her town status though - I don't see any other likely targets that would have been targeted by both scum.  It's too unlikely they both targeted another player. 

Avatars move makes a TON of sense though.   If fire losses a player they are at a massive disadvantage to ice.   It's only natural that they would want to put themselves on equal ground by outing the ice scum.   He outed himself early too ensure we would take it as well.   The loss they took was not worth the gamble to kill just one towniee even if he was a PR.  Further,  Sam claims an odd night power.   Considering that Rosie's power was not divided,  there are vanilla towniees and Wake used one time powers to give us all a power I am inclined to belive there are no odd/even night powers.   That makes Sam's claims sink to high heaven. 

Wasn't a player just complaining that we are not willing to lynch false claimed PR roles?   Here is an actual false claim. ..

PS- forgive errors,  I'm on my phone.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Shaitra said:


> Mertex, there's another person in your 'hood.  Aye has been very helpful this game, almost too helpful.  Are you sure she's not scum buddying up to you?



I think this should at least be explored. Grandma is almost too obvious.


----------



## Mertex

Shaitra said:


> Mertex, there's another person in your 'hood.  Aye has been very helpful this game, almost too helpful.  Are you sure she's not scum buddying up to you?



No, I'm not sure.  That's true. 

But, Aye, if she was Scum could have let everyone believe that what Grandma was saying was true and I could have been lynched Day 1.   And she didn't.  She spoke up, so did Rosie, who turned out to be Town.

Grandma continued to argue in the neighborhood, trying to make her accusation appear more reasonable, but even Rosie told her that it didn't make sense for her to say that "revealing 1 and 1/2 hours before activating was the same as not revealing" - but Grandma insisted that it was.  It's way too obvious for me.


----------



## FA_Q2

Of note here is that avatar argued extensively that there can't be two of the same scum in one hood.  Grandma is in the same hood. 

Things that make you go hmmm.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex, there's another person in your 'hood.  Aye has been very helpful this game, almost too helpful.  Are you sure she's not scum buddying up to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this should at least be explored. *Grandma is almost too obvious*.
Click to expand...



Bingo....and if we let her escape again, then we deserve to lose.  I'm not afraid of dying, because I know I will flip Town and everyone will know I'm telling the truth, I am Doc.  But Grandma gets very aggressive, when she feels the noose near.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They probably both went for Mertex being she claimed Doc. Outside of a cop, scum would want a doc dead. If I was on one of those teams I would of
> 
> 
> I would not assume ice targeted you N1. You were not outed as the doc then. Rosie was hit because fire knew she was the cop which is why her neighborhood is highly suspect. But ice could of targeted another scum like Avi claimed when he pointed the finger as Sameech or they could of targeted someone with ice protection like you or SR. Since they knew you had ice immunity, I doubt they went for you. I'm pretty sure they both aimed for you last night, since you came out as the doc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go back and read the posts, Wolf.  I had hinted enough that I was PR.  I didn't claim until Day 2, but enough people had picked up on it on Day 1.  Remember, I stole Shaitra's ability and you all were thinking I was Scum because of it and I had to bend over backwards to try and convince you all that I had a more valuable asset and why I didn't need Shaitra's ability.  Fire knew that Rosie had a PR because Grandma and Aye took that information to the other neighborhood.  I believe Avatar was in that neighborhood that Cafe created because he was the one that said Grandma and Aye mentioned that Rosie needed protection.
> 
> Who else could Ice have targeted that would have yielded a no-kill on N1?  I had protection from Tn and that's why they weren't able to kill me.
> 
> I didn't have protection last night, but fortunately they couldn't tell each other who they were going for.
> 
> If we take out Grandma, we'll only have one Mafia team left and an opportunity for Town to finally win.
Click to expand...


Well, they knew you had ice immunity because of TN and didn't know you were a doc. I agree they likely both targeted you N2. We need to consider that ice may have hit someone else N1. It's impossible to know for sure but they could have hit SR who is saying she was ice immune also or a fire scum and therefore found out who one of the other scum team members are. If so, Avi's claims may have more merti. Unfortunately, trying to figure out what happened is WIFOM. Also, the neighborhood thing is concerning that so many knew about Rosie and you both. That hurts us trying to narrow down suspects.


----------



## Wolfsister77

FA_Q2 said:


> Of note here is that avatar argued extensively that there can't be two of the same scum in one hood.  Grandma is in the same hood.
> 
> Things that make you go hmmm.



I wonder if he wasn't talking about the original hoods. Central was created by Cafe. That one is big enough to have both scum from the same team in it. And therefore if Avi was saying it isn't possible, his team mate could be in there. I'd love to take out the second fire scum. That would mean only one townie shot at every night and a much better chance of a town win. But hey, are odds are upped anyway because we got Avi already.


----------



## Mertex

FA_Q2 said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would make sense Grandma.
> 
> What does everyone think of Avatar's confession.  Is this a short day where we lynch Sameech?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and no.   Sam is definitely scum IMHO BUT a short lynch is almost always bad for town.
> 
> We should take this game because scum has royally screwed up.   2 nights down and only 2 Townes down with one scum down - that is excellent for us.
> 
> The only thing that bothers me with avatars claim is that Sam played a risky game with Mertex protect our there and the ice kill failing against Avatar.  He might have been the one protected.
> 
> TN or SR, do you know if it is typical for the scum team in a setup like this to know if the attack failed because it hits scum?   That matters A TON because it would clarify weather or not the ice team had complete verification of avatars scum status and Wake has not been clear if scum is notified their kill failed because elements canceled out.
> 
> *I would agree with grandma that Mertex was targeted but that is rather dumb-she was to obvious a target and it was too likely they would both target her.*   It does reinforce her town status though - I don't see any other likely targets that would have been targeted by both scum.  It's too unlikely they both targeted another player.
> 
> Avatars move makes a TON of sense though.   If fire losses a player they are at a massive disadvantage to ice.   It's only natural that they would want to put themselves on equal ground by outing the ice scum.   He outed himself early too ensure we would take it as well.   The loss they took was not worth the gamble to kill just one towniee even if he was a PR.  Further,  Sam claims an odd night power.   Considering that Rosie's power was not divided,  there are vanilla towniees and Wake used one time powers to give us all a power I am inclined to belive there are no odd/even night powers.   That makes Sam's claims sink to high heaven.
> 
> Wasn't a player just complaining that we are not willing to lynch false claimed PR roles?   Here is an actual false claim. ..
> 
> PS- forgive errors,  I'm on my phone.
Click to expand...


FA, you are confusing was is being said.  Grandma has not agreed with me that I was targeted.  She is saying that she thinks I'm Scum.  And no, it isn't unlikely that both Mafia teams both would target me.  Fire took out Rosie (remember Grandma knew that Rosie was Cop), but Ice did not know that.  Now either Ice targeted me (and I had protection from tn) or they targeted the person that I protected. 

I think it is *highly likely* that they both targeted me N2.  Everyone knows that I am Town Doc.  It would make sense that they would both want me out, but they are not able to communicate to each other who to target. 

N1 turned out that way because Fire (someone in Avatar's neighborhood, most likely the one that Cafe created) knew that Rosie had PR.   Both Grandma and Aye claim they didn't reveal her role, but they both asked that Rosie receive protection.  So most likely Fire Mafia's other member is in that neighborhood.

After I hinted that I might be more useful alive than dead and that I didn't need Shaitra's ability, I'm sure that Ice picked up on the fact that I had a PR and probably targeted me (N1), but I had protection that night from tn, ergo no-kill.

After all the lies that Grandma manufactured about me that were confirmed lies by both Aye and Rosie (Town Cop), the most likely to be Fire Mafia is Grandma.

I didn't have protection last night, and both Mafia teams can't communicate to each other who they are going to target, so they both targeted me and cancelled each other out.  That is the most likely scenario, than for them to target someone else.  Who else stands out as much as I do?


----------



## FA_Q2

Mertex said:


> FA, you are confusing was is being said.  Grandma has not agreed with me that I was targeted.  She is saying that she thinks I'm Scum.  And no, it isn't unlikely that both Mafia teams both would target me.  Fire took out Rosie (remember Grandma knew that Rosie was Cop), but Ice did not know that.  Now either Ice targeted me (and I had protection from tn) or they targeted the person that I protected.
> 
> I think it is *highly likely* that they both targeted me N2.  Everyone knows that I am Town Doc.  It would make sense that they would both want me out, but they are not able to communicate to each other who to target.
> 
> N1 turned out that way because Fire (someone in Avatar's neighborhood, most likely the one that Cafe created) knew that Rosie had PR.   Both Grandma and Aye claim they didn't reveal her role, but they both asked that Rosie receive protection.  So most likely Fire Mafia's other member is in that neighborhood.
> 
> After I hinted that I might be more useful alive than dead and that I didn't need Shaitra's ability, I'm sure that Ice picked up on the fact that I had a PR and probably targeted me (N1), but I had protection that night from tn, ergo no-kill.
> 
> After all the lies that Grandma manufactured about me that were confirmed lies by both Aye and Rosie (Town Cop), the most likely to be Fire Mafia is Grandma.
> 
> I didn't have protection last night, and both Mafia teams can't communicate to each other who they are going to target, so they both targeted me and cancelled each other out.  That is the most likely scenario, than for them to target someone else.  Who else stands out as much as I do?


Ice did not target you night one.   You're immunity was public. 

They targeted either SR or Avi.  I belive they targeted avi and failed in the gambit in trying to get town to lynch him without raising suspicions.


----------



## sameech

Mertex said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone have any guesses on who they targeted?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know they targeted me..............
> 
> Both Mafia teams now know I am the Town Doc.  They can't coordinate without tipping Town off, so they were hoping that one or the other would target someone else, like what happened on Night one, but only because just one Mafia Team knew Rosie was Cop.  Ice failed because TN had protected me, but I'm sure that Ice aimed for me on Night 1 and that is why they didn't get anything.
> 
> Grandma is getting so angry that I'm pointing the finger at her that she's going around "disliking" all my posts.  And all because I am adamant that she is Mafia.   She acted the same in Game 4 when she was Mafia, she can't take the heat without getting angry.  I was paying her back, until it hit me, she's angry, cause I came after her.
> 
> If we don't lynch her now, she's going to get away like she did in Game 4.
> 
> 
> *Vote:Grandma*
Click to expand...


I agree you were likely the target.  I also have thought you town for awhile despite your hinky play on Day 1.  Could you please summarize what the lie was and what the implication of the lie was.  To be honest, anytime I saw that back and forth on the alleged lie I soon tuned it out as cat fighting drama and have gotten confused about it in my head.  What would have happened if we believed the lie.    

I only have a minute as I am at work so I will look at your response later this evening if I don't get another chance before then.  I guess since I believe you are town and I have no read on Grandma one way or the other, I need to practice what I preached D2 and take a leap of faith here that this lie I can't see was a lie and it somehow means something as to the game that was not pro-town.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Have ya'll forgotten that Sameech outed himself as a watcher? He could have been targeted as well. 

However, if Avi is to be believed when he said it was his partner that make the kill on Rosie, that would make Sameech scum.


----------



## Wolfsister77

FA_Q2 said:


> Ice did not target you night one.   You're immunity was public.
> 
> They targeted either SR or Avi.  I belive they targeted avi and failed in the gambit in trying to get town to lynch him without raising suspicions.



This is possible. I read somewhere that scum does find out if they targeted the other team that an elemental power cancelled the attack. So, if ice hit Avi, they knew he was fire scum. Avi told me he didn't kill Rosie. Sameech said he saw Avi kill Rosie. He got Avi lynched. Is he a town PR? Is he scum? Scum targeted Mertex, but they certainly could of targeted Sameech if he was a tracker or something similar, but didn't. So yeah, this makes Sameech suspect as much as Aye and Grandma are for being in Rosie's hood where her cop status was announced.

Of course, I could be missing something.


----------



## Mertex

FA_Q2 said:


> They targeted either SR or Avi.  I belive they targeted avi and failed in the gambit in trying to get town to lynch him without raising suspicions.



If they had targeted Avi or SR, then SR must be Mafia, that's the only way they could get a no-kill.

They could have also targeted the person I protected, and it wasn't Avi, but one that many thought was Ice.


----------



## ScarletRage

I disagree with Mertex being the target. Mertex has a lot of people who thought her claim was shit. I still do.

We know it wasn't me. Ice scum shooting me would be stupid.

Shooting Grandma doesn't make sense either due to Mertex voting her. If scum wanted Grandma dead, they could sheep Mertex.

We would be looking for unquestioned town as the target.

I think Sameech is the closest to that.

*Vote: Mertex*


----------



## Mertex

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Have ya'll forgotten that Sameech outed himself as a watcher? He could have been targeted as well.
> 
> However, if Avi is to be believed when he said it was his partner that make the kill on Rosie, that would make Sameech scum.



I'm not inclined to believe that Avi was being truthful, but rather wanted to throw us off-track.


----------



## MathBlade

Quick thoughts as I have to get to house cleaning in a bit.

1) I think Mertex was the likely target of the scum.
2) I think Sameech is town and that some of the pressure on him is likely scum trying to get rid of a helpful PR.
3) I think one of Wolf,Grandma, or Scarlet Rage should be the lynch today.


----------



## FA_Q2

Wolfsister77 said:


> This is possible. I read somewhere that scum does find out if they targeted the other team that an elemental power cancelled the attack. So, if ice hit Avi, they knew he was fire scum. Avi told me he didn't kill Rosie. Sameech said he saw Avi kill Rosie. He got Avi lynched. Is he a town PR? Is he scum? Scum targeted Mertex, but they certainly could of targeted Sameech if he was a tracker or something similar, but didn't. So yeah, this makes Sameech suspect as much as Aye and Grandma are for being in Rosie's hood where her cop status was announced.
> 
> Of course, I could be missing something.


Statements in central male me sure of it.   The claim he made in central was that his power is only available on odd nights - I don't see that in this setup.   Either he was trying to avoid drawing the NK (and that is a possibility) or he is lying and trying to cover his tracks.


----------



## ScarletRage

I am not certain on Sameech or anyone. The original fire and scum has 2 fire and ice goons, 1 doc, 1 cop and the rest vt.

I know that setup has changed. Scum having no prs and the same numbers makes zero sense.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They targeted either SR or Avi.  I belive they targeted avi and failed in the gambit in trying to get town to lynch him without raising suspicions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they had targeted Avi or SR, then SR must be Mafia, that's the only way they could get a no-kill.
> 
> They could have also targeted the person I protected, and it wasn't Avi, but one that many thought was Ice.
Click to expand...


No SR was ice immune, and it sounds like you protected TN.


----------



## FA_Q2

Mertex said:


> If they had targeted Avi or SR, then SR must be Mafia, that's the only way they could get a no-kill.
> 
> They could have also targeted the person I protected, and it wasn't Avi, but one that many thought was Ice.


No, SR claims immunity.   That means it would have resulted in a no kill as well. 

Without anyone jailed that is the only possibility.  The assumption is that no one was jailed because no one stepped forward.


----------



## Mertex

sameech said:


> I agree you were likely the target.  I also have thought you town for awhile despite your hinky play on Day 1.  Could you please summarize what the lie was and what the implication of the lie was.  To be honest, anytime I saw that back and forth on the alleged lie I soon tuned it out as cat fighting drama and have gotten confused about it in my head.  What would have happened if we believed the lie.
> 
> I only have a minute as I am at work so I will look at your response later this evening if I don't get another chance before then.  I guess since I believe you are town and I have no read on Grandma one way or the other, I need to practice what I preached D2 and take a leap of faith here that this lie I can't see was a lie and it somehow means something as to the game that was not pro-town.



Grandma, Rosie, Aye and myself were in the same neighborhood.  Because I didn't check in right away, everyone's posts in the QT indicated suspicion that I might be Scum.

Aye suggested that since we were all town we should reveal our powers.  I thought she was referring to my Doc power and it made me nervous (remember I'm not an experienced player) so I disappeared without giving a response.  Later I realized they were talking about abilities, and figured it was okay to reveal.  Mine was "Nimble fingers", I could steal someone else's.   I wasn't feeling vulnerable, so stealing Grandma's (protection N1)  was not even considered.   I then stole Shaitra's, who was identical to my Doc power, except with that one, I would die instead of the person I shielded.  I could only use one or the other....why would I use the one that could kill me?

*Then Grandma brought it to the main game thread that I was Scum because I was the only one that had not revealed their abililty when Aye, Rosie and her had.  When I posted that I had indeed revealed, she changed her story to "did not reveal before you activated".  When Aye and Rosie confirmed that I had revealed before I activated, she changed her story again to "revealing and activating in a short period is the same as not revealing".  Then Rosie even posted in the QT that I revealed 1 1/2 hours before activating and asked her why she was making such a big deal over it, since I didn't have to do either.  

That is the big lie.  Why even manufacture such a lie unless she wanted to have me lynched?  And why would she want me lynched if she is not Scum?
*
Then she posted that she doesn't believe I'm the Town Doc after I claimed.  If she really believes that, she would vote for me and start a wagon on me, but she doesn't because she's afraid that when it is revealed that I am Town Doc, her game is over.  I'm not afraid to start a wagon on her, because I know that she is Scum.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Changed my mind on Sameech. I'm a little bit wary of the neighborhood after finding out one of my neighbors was scum when I thought we were all town but I'd rather look at who knew Rosie was a cop because the reason she is dead is because scum knew.


----------



## FA_Q2

Wolfsister77 said:


> Changed my mind on Sameech. I'm a little bit wary of the neighborhood after finding out one of my neighbors was scum when I thought we were all town but I'd rather look at who knew Rosie was a cop because the reason she is dead is because scum knew.


Sam could not be part of that particular kill though.   There is zero chance he is fire scum and die targeted rosie.


----------



## sameech

Mertex said:


> Grandma, Rosie, Aye and myself were in the same neighborhood.  Because I didn't check in right away, everyone's posts in the QT indicated suspicion that I might be Scum.
> 
> Aye suggested that since we were all town we should reveal our powers.  I thought she was referring to my Doc power and it made me nervous (remember I'm not an experienced player) so I disappeared without giving a response.  Later I realized they were talking about abilities, and figured it was okay to reveal.  Mine was "Nimble fingers", I could steal someone else's.   I wasn't feeling vulnerable, so stealing Grandma's (protection N1)  was not even considered.   I then stole Shaitra's, who was identical to my Doc power, except with that one, I would die instead of the person I shielded.  I could only use one or the other....why would I use the one that could kill me?
> 
> *Then Grandma brought it to the main game thread that I was Scum because I was the only one that had not revealed their abililty when Aye, Rosie and her had.  When I posted that I had indeed revealed, she changed her story to "did not reveal before you activated".  When Aye and Rosie confirmed that I had revealed before I activated, she changed her story again to "revealing and activating in a short period is the same as not revealing".  Then Rosie even posted in the QT that I revealed 1 1/2 hours before activating and asked her why she was making such a big deal over it, since I didn't have to do either.
> 
> That is the big lie.  Why even manufacture such a lie unless she wanted to have me lynched?  And why would she want me lynched if she is not Scum?
> *
> Then she posted that she doesn't believe I'm the Town Doc after I claimed.  If she really believes that, she would vote for me and start a wagon on me, but she doesn't because she's afraid that when it is revealed that I am Town Doc, her game is over.  I'm not afraid to start a wagon on her, because I know that she is Scum.



Do you recall giving any hints in your neighborhood or the GT about who you would protect, or more importantly that you would not be protecting Rosie?  Seems odd fire did not move on you when they had a chance to not run into a conflict with ice.  seems odder that they moved directly on the more or less outed cop instead knowing there was a doctor in the game.  Feels almost like they knew you would not be protecting Rosie and didn't need to move on you Night 1 because they felt they could get you mislynched.


----------



## MathBlade

@Wolfsister77 What specifically changed your mind about Sameech?


----------



## Mertex

sameech said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma, Rosie, Aye and myself were in the same neighborhood.  Because I didn't check in right away, everyone's posts in the QT indicated suspicion that I might be Scum.
> 
> Aye suggested that since we were all town we should reveal our powers.  I thought she was referring to my Doc power and it made me nervous (remember I'm not an experienced player) so I disappeared without giving a response.  Later I realized they were talking about abilities, and figured it was okay to reveal.  Mine was "Nimble fingers", I could steal someone else's.   I wasn't feeling vulnerable, so stealing Grandma's (protection N1)  was not even considered.   I then stole Shaitra's, who was identical to my Doc power, except with that one, I would die instead of the person I shielded.  I could only use one or the other....why would I use the one that could kill me?
> 
> *Then Grandma brought it to the main game thread that I was Scum because I was the only one that had not revealed their abililty when Aye, Rosie and her had.  When I posted that I had indeed revealed, she changed her story to "did not reveal before you activated".  When Aye and Rosie confirmed that I had revealed before I activated, she changed her story again to "revealing and activating in a short period is the same as not revealing".  Then Rosie even posted in the QT that I revealed 1 1/2 hours before activating and asked her why she was making such a big deal over it, since I didn't have to do either.
> 
> That is the big lie.  Why even manufacture such a lie unless she wanted to have me lynched?  And why would she want me lynched if she is not Scum?
> *
> Then she posted that she doesn't believe I'm the Town Doc after I claimed.  If she really believes that, she would vote for me and start a wagon on me, but she doesn't because she's afraid that when it is revealed that I am Town Doc, her game is over.  I'm not afraid to start a wagon on her, because I know that she is Scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you recall giving any hints in your neighborhood or the GT about who you would protect, or more importantly that you would not be protecting Rosie?  Seems odd fire did not move on you when they had a chance to not run into a conflict with ice.  seems odder that they moved directly on the more or less outed cop instead knowing there was a doctor in the game.  Feels almost like they knew you would not be protecting Rosie and didn't need to move on you Night 1 because they felt they could get you mislynched.
Click to expand...


My first response was that I probably wouldn't be using it.  Then Grandma suggested that I should use it on Rosie.  She might have made that request here on the thread, too.  When pressed why I wouldn't use it, they suggested that I considered myself more valuable than Rosie.  I didn't know how to answer without revealing that I was Doc, and they had a good argument, why I finally had to hint at my Pr.

It would have been a magnificent tactic for Grandma, because by shielding Rosie (with Shaitra's shield) and considering Fire targeted Rosie, I would have ended up dead, too, because Rosie could not be protected.

I didn't protect Rosie with my Doc protect because I was leery that Rosie was even PR, considering that she was so willing to share her role in the neighborhood where we had no idea if our neighbors were indeed Town.

And, the way I see it, a Cop is way more valuable than a Doc because all I can do is protect...I could be protecting Mafia for all I know.  Rosie as the Cop,  can investigate, and if she did get suspicious of Grandma because of Grandma's lie, she would probably have  investigated Grandma and known why she was lying....but you should know this, already.


----------



## Wolfsister77

MathBlade said:


> @Wolfsister77 What specifically changed your mind about Sameech?



I changed my mind think he was ice scum who targeted Avi because that would mean I have to believe Avi is telling the truth and because Avi is scum, that just makes no sense. I also believe, if Sam is a PR, he needs to be kept alive, just like Mertex does if she is a PR. Town needs these two alive. Even if either of them are scum for some reason, there are other suspects that are better choices. I think someone else from Rosie's neighborhood is a likely suspect. Either Grandma or Aye. There's also the possibility of someone from Central being guilty. And, Sameech did help us bring down scum. I never would of voted for Avi without him saying what he did. Plus, there's the likelihood of two scum being in my neighborhood when I thought we were all town is just not my first choice. I'd rather get one from another neighborhood.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Right now, Aye, Mertex, Grandma, and Sam are all seeming pretty scummy to me in terms of attitude, actions, and general behavior. TN is also lingering on my radar simply because he's been absent for so long.

@Wake

@tn5421

Can we get a mod prod for TN?

Apart from that, it's frankly kind of hard to decide which one to go after at this point. To get the ball rolling, however, I think I'll restate my question from D2.

*Vote: Mertex*

@Mertex

Did you use your shield ability? If so, on whom?


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ice did not target you night one.   You're immunity was public.
> 
> They targeted either SR or Avi.  I belive they targeted avi and failed in the gambit in trying to get town to lynch him without raising suspicions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is possible. I read somewhere that scum does find out if they targeted the other team that an elemental power cancelled the attack. So, if ice hit Avi, they knew he was fire scum. Avi told me he didn't kill Rosie. Sameech said he saw Avi kill Rosie. He got Avi lynched. Is he a town PR? Is he scum? Scum targeted Mertex, but they certainly could of targeted Sameech if he was a tracker or something similar, but didn't. So yeah, this makes Sameech suspect as much as Aye and Grandma are for being in Rosie's hood where her cop status was announced.
> 
> Of course, I could be missing something.
Click to expand...


Why don't you ask Grandma why she manufactured that lie about me?  That should be interesting to know.


----------



## Mertex

Sgt_Gath said:


> Right now, Aye, Mertex, Grandma, and Sam are all seeming pretty scummy to me in terms of attitude, actions, and general behavior. TN is also lingering on my radar simply because he's been absent for so long.
> 
> @Wake
> 
> @tn5421
> 
> Can we get a mod prod for TN?
> 
> Apart from that, it's frankly kind of hard to decide which one to go after at this point. To get the ball rolling, however, I think I'll restate my question from D2.
> 
> *Vote: Mertex*
> 
> @Mertex
> 
> Did you use your shield ability? If so, on whom?



No, I didn't use it.  Everyone knows now that I have claimed to be Town Doc.  As Town Doc I have the same ability to protect someone without dying.  I can only use one per night, and as long as I'm alive the Doc protect is available for me to use. 
*
Which one would you use if you were me?  *And, I have used my Doc protect each night, and not on you.

And voting for someone that has claimed to be Doc puts you as a suspect, you know that, don't you?  I'm not afraid of being lynched because I know I will flip town and everyone will know I'm speaking the truth, you, however, will have some questioning your reasons.


----------



## sameech

Mertex said:


> ....
> 
> 
> *And, the way I see it, a Cop is way more valuable than a Doc because all I can do is protect...I could be protecting Mafia for all I know. * Rosie as the Cop,  can investigate, and if she did get suspicious of Grandma because of Grandma's lie, she would probably have  investigated Grandma and known why she was lying....but you should know this, already.



Sure I was hoping you would restate your position in a less heated light.  See this bolded part is what confuses me.  If you protected scum as doc, it would make no difference as they cannot kill each other.  It feels like you are not willing to protect anybody for any real sound reason.  If you have a power, you should at least try to use it to help us out whether it is the most ideal situation for your survival or not IMO.


----------



## Mertex

sameech said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> *And, the way I see it, a Cop is way more valuable than a Doc because all I can do is protect...I could be protecting Mafia for all I know. * Rosie as the Cop,  can investigate, and if she did get suspicious of Grandma because of Grandma's lie, she would probably have  investigated Grandma and known why she was lying....but you should know this, already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure I was hoping you would restate your position in a less heated light.  See this bolded part is what confuses me.  If you protected scum as doc, it would make no difference as they cannot kill each other.  It feels like you are not willing to protect anybody for any real sound reason.  If you have a power, you should at least try to use it to help us out whether it is the most ideal situation for your survival or not IMO.
Click to expand...


I have used my Doc power, both nights.  But it is true, I have no idea if the people I protected will turn out to be Scum.  I know Scum cannot kill each other, but obvviously N1, Ice didn't target Rosie, and why would they, they were not privvy to the info (protect Rosie)  that Grandma/Aye broadcasted in Cafe's neighborhood where Avi, Grandma and Aye were neighbors..  Fire targeted Rosie and we still haven't figured out who Ice targeted, we just know that they didn't kill anyone.

It is highly likely they both targeted me N2, because neither Mafia got anything.  You said once that the probability that both Mafia teams would target the same player was very low due to the number of players, but knowing that I am Doc, makes it way more likely that both Mafia teams would target me.  

Do you now no longer think that it is highly improbable that both Mafia Teams would target the same player, one that has not outed themselves as a PR?


----------



## MathBlade

*Vote: Grandma*

I like Wolf's answer but I think finding the scum in Wolf/Grandma/Aye is probably the best move. Townie vibe on Aye.

Wolf and Grandma were a toss up to me and Wolf's switch seemed rather convenient, but they had a good explanation.

I still think Scarlet Rage is the best vote but no one is seeming to pressure her


----------



## sameech

Mertex said:


> I have used my Doc power, both nights.  But it is true, I have no idea if the people I protected will turn out to be Scum.  I know Scum cannot kill each other, but obvviously N1, Ice didn't target Rosie, and why would they, they were not privvy to the info (protect Rosie)  that Grandma/Aye broadcasted in Cafe's neighborhood where Avi, Grandma and Aye were neighbors..  Fire targeted Rosie and we still haven't figured out who Ice targeted, we just know that they didn't kill anyone.
> 
> It is highly likely they both targeted me N2, because neither Mafia got anything.  You said once that the probability that both Mafia teams would target the same player was very low due to the number of players, but knowing that I am Doc, makes it way more likely that both Mafia teams would target me.
> 
> Do you now no longer think that it is highly improbable that both Mafia Teams would target the same player, one that has not outed themselves as a PR?



Glad you are using it.  I was afraid you were not obviously.   I have no idea what scum are doing.  I am just as WIFOM as most everybody else at this point.  We all know what fire did N1, but not sure if ice did a no kill like scum did in game 2 I think it was, targeted SR if SR is telling the truth as she seems to have changed stories on her immunity, targeted the other scum, or were blocked some other way.  On night 2, logically they may have gone for either you or me, but I would assume they would go for you first to clear the possible protection on me out of the way.  I doubt they just both randomly picked the exact same town player for no reason other than they thought it was a safe kill because the other team wouldn't be going there too.  I'll probably sit on you tonight so if they come, I will see it.  You just don't tell anybody what you will be doing here or in your neighborhood.


----------



## MathBlade

@Wake Can you please update on if a prod has been given to TN please?


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Mertex said:


> And voting for someone that has claimed to be Doc puts you as a suspect, you know that, don't you?  I'm not afraid of being lynched because I know I will flip town and everyone will know I'm speaking the truth, you, however, will have some questioning your reasons.



The doc claim you magically pulled out of your butt all of the sudden when you were at L1? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Needless to say, it's rather suspect in and of itself.

Keeping that in mind, however, you have answered my question in an at least somewhat plausible manner.

@Wake

*Unvote*


----------



## Sgt_Gath

MathBlade said:


> *Vote: Grandma*
> 
> I like Wolf's answer but I think finding the scum in Wolf/Grandma/Aye is probably the best move. Townie vibe on Aye.
> 
> Wolf and Grandma were a toss up to me and Wolf's switch seemed rather convenient, but they had a good explanation.
> 
> I still think Scarlet Rage is the best vote but no one is seeming to pressure her




Frankly, I get a worse vibe on Aye than Grandma. However, I agree with your reasoning.

We need to narrow down our list of suspects here.

*Vote: Grandma*


----------



## ScarletRage

[Vote]Sgt. Gath[/vote]

Does no one seem to realize this guy just autovotes the popular wagons?

Mertex, why were you stating or at least not correcting us in assuming, that you used your shield? Why don't you out who you healed n1? Why does your claim change everytime I go to sleep?


----------



## Shaitra

I can definitely clear Aye of being fire mafia.  I was given jailer's keys and I used them last night on Aye.  I was hoping to be able to clear her totally of being mafia, but the second ice mafia scum could have been the one to carry out the night kill.


----------



## ScarletRage

*Vote: Sgt. Gath*


----------



## ScarletRage

Shaitra said:


> I can definitely clear Aye of being fire mafia.  I was given jailer's keys and I used them last night on Aye.  I was hoping to be able to clear her totally of being mafia, but the second ice mafia scum could have been the one to carry out the night kill.


How were you given jailor keys? I thought the keys were given out n1?


----------



## House

Shaitra said:


> Mertex, there's another person in your 'hood.  Aye has been very helpful this game, almost too helpful.  Are you sure she's not scum buddying up to you?



Doesn't compute.  Mertex would have likely been lynched D1 had it not been for Aye.

I don't get why scum would buddy up to a doc.  Town, yes... doc, not so much.


----------



## ScarletRage

Seriously, look at that bad unvote on Mertex. She basically said voting me makes you look scummy Sgt. He then unvotes and votes Grandma because Mertex's answer was plausible? When he spent Day 1 asking about the shield and he forgets to ask who Mertex healed n1?


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ScarletRage said:


> [Vote]Sgt. Gath[/vote]
> 
> Does no one seem to realize this guy just autovotes the popular wagons?
> 
> Mertex, why were you stating or at least not correcting us in assuming, that you used your shield? Why don't you out who you healed n1? Why does your claim change everytime I go to sleep?



As far as I'm aware, it's called scum hunting. It's just as valid a strategy as any other.

Votes pressure players. When players are pressured, they occasionally slip up and let valuable information go.

Unfortunately, there's simply not a whole lot more that a vote on Mertex is going to get out of her, as far as I can tell.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex, there's another person in your 'hood.  Aye has been very helpful this game, almost too helpful.  Are you sure she's not scum buddying up to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this should at least be explored. Grandma is almost too obvious.
Click to expand...


What does it take??? 

You throw out accusations at the drop of a hat, but turn around and refuse to really believe anyone is scum unless they up and say, "I am scum".  You even don't even believe a person is scum when they are (by your own admission in this post) OBVIOUS.

*Vote: Grandma* (cuz I only took my vote off her to lynch firescum Avi)


----------



## House

FA_Q2 said:


> Of note here is that avatar argued extensively that there can't be two of the same scum in one hood.  Grandma is in the same hood.
> 
> Things that make you go hmmm.



Grandma was not in Avatar's hood.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

House said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of note here is that avatar argued extensively that there can't be two of the same scum in one hood.  Grandma is in the same hood.
> 
> Things that make you go hmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma was not in Avatar's hood.
Click to expand...


Was she in Central?


----------



## House

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Have ya'll forgotten that Sameech outed himself as a watcher? He could have been targeted as well.
> 
> However, if Avi is to be believed when he said it was his partner that make the kill on Rosie, that would make Sameech scum.



Ice and fire wouldn't team target a suspected scum.

If that player is town, it would serve scum better to let town do their job for them, giving them more latitude to target other townies.


----------



## tn5421

You guys are making it ridiculously hard to keep up with the thread.


----------



## House

Sgt_Gath said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of note here is that avatar argued extensively that there can't be two of the same scum in one hood.  Grandma is in the same hood.
> 
> Things that make you go hmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma was not in Avatar's hood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was she in Central?
Click to expand...


Central was not a randomized hood, which is what Avatar was referring to.


----------



## House

tn5421 said:


> You guys are making it ridiculously hard to keep up with the thread.



That happens when one disappears for half a week or so.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma, Rosie, Aye and myself were in the same neighborhood.  Because I didn't check in right away, everyone's posts in the QT indicated suspicion that I might be Scum.
> 
> Aye suggested that since we were all town we should reveal our powers.  I thought she was referring to my Doc power and it made me nervous (remember I'm not an experienced player) so I disappeared without giving a response.  Later I realized they were talking about abilities, and figured it was okay to reveal.  Mine was "Nimble fingers", I could steal someone else's.   I wasn't feeling vulnerable, so stealing Grandma's (protection N1)  was not even considered.   I then stole Shaitra's, who was identical to my Doc power, except with that one, I would die instead of the person I shielded.  I could only use one or the other....why would I use the one that could kill me?
> 
> *Then Grandma brought it to the main game thread that I was Scum because I was the only one that had not revealed their abililty when Aye, Rosie and her had.  When I posted that I had indeed revealed, she changed her story to "did not reveal before you activated".  When Aye and Rosie confirmed that I had revealed before I activated, she changed her story again to "revealing and activating in a short period is the same as not revealing".  Then Rosie even posted in the QT that I revealed 1 1/2 hours before activating and asked her why she was making such a big deal over it, since I didn't have to do either.
> 
> That is the big lie.  Why even manufacture such a lie unless she wanted to have me lynched?  And why would she want me lynched if she is not Scum?
> *
> Then she posted that she doesn't believe I'm the Town Doc after I claimed.  If she really believes that, she would vote for me and start a wagon on me, but she doesn't because she's afraid that when it is revealed that I am Town Doc, her game is over.  I'm not afraid to start a wagon on her, because I know that she is Scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you recall giving any hints in your neighborhood or the GT about who you would protect, or more importantly that you would not be protecting Rosie?  Seems odd fire did not move on you when they had a chance to not run into a conflict with ice.  seems odder that they moved directly on the more or less outed cop instead knowing there was a doctor in the game.  Feels almost like they knew you would not be protecting Rosie and didn't need to move on you Night 1 because they felt they could get you mislynched.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My first response was that I probably wouldn't be using it.  Then Grandma suggested that I should use it on Rosie.  She might have made that request here on the thread, too.  When pressed why I wouldn't use it, they suggested that I considered myself more valuable than Rosie.  I didn't know how to answer without revealing that I was Doc, and they had a good argument, why I finally had to hint at my Pr.
> 
> *It would have been a magnificent tactic for Grandma, because by shielding Rosie (with Shaitra's shield) and considering Fire targeted Rosie, I would have ended up dead, too, because Rosie could not be protected.*
> 
> I didn't protect Rosie with my Doc protect because I was leery that Rosie was even PR, considering that she was so willing to share her role in the neighborhood where we had no idea if our neighbors were indeed Town.
> 
> And, the way I see it, a Cop is way more valuable than a Doc because all I can do is protect...I could be protecting Mafia for all I know.  Rosie as the Cop,  can investigate, and if she did get suspicious of Grandma because of Grandma's lie, she would probably have  investigated Grandma and known why she was lying....but you should know this, already.
Click to expand...


( emphasis added)

I thought Wake cleared this up. If you had used the shield on Rosie she could have lived, you would have died.


----------



## Mertex

House said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of note here is that avatar argued extensively that there can't be two of the same scum in one hood.  Grandma is in the same hood.
> 
> Things that make you go hmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma was not in Avatar's hood.
Click to expand...


She was in the hood that Cafe created and Avatar was in that one, too.  I know because Avatar posted that Grandma and Aye had asked for protection for Rosie in that QT.


----------



## House

Mertex said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of note here is that avatar argued extensively that there can't be two of the same scum in one hood.  Grandma is in the same hood.
> 
> Things that make you go hmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma was not in Avatar's hood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She was in the hood that Cafe created and Avatar was in that one, too.  I know because Avatar posted that Grandma and Aye had asked for protection for Rosie in that QT.
Click to expand...


As I posted before, that hood is irrelevant regarding Avatar's statement because he was referring to the odds of players landing in there via randomizer.

Central was cherry picked.


----------



## ScarletRage

Gath obvscum switches trains and here we go ignoring that to lynch Grandma.


----------



## MathBlade

tn5421 said:


> You guys are making it ridiculously hard to keep up with the thread.



I am still catching up on some pieces of the game. I encourage you to just play and give it a shot.  You may see things others like myself miss because we are in the weeds.


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait said:


> ( emphasis added)
> 
> I thought Wake cleared this up. If you had used the shield on Rosie she could have lived, you would have died.



No Cafe, Rosie could not be protected.  She had unique Cop role where she could not be protected.  Had I used the shield on Rosie, she still would have been dead, and I would have been dead, too.   Wake said, whoever you "shield" - if they would die, you die instead.  At least that was my understanding.  Rosie even posted that on the neighborhood QT.  She said, "don't waste it on me - I can't be protected".


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

ScarletRage said:


> Gath obvscum switches trains and here we go ignoring that to lynch Grandma.



What else have you noticed about Gath?

He's been on my FOS list since we were well into Day 1. Something that really got my attention Day 2 was when I activated my ability and he went apeshit over it. He wasn't posting/contributing a whole lot up to that point, then as soon as I put that one post up, he pops up posting, seemingly more worried about how 'convenient' it was I posted it at that point. That raised a red flag to me, moreso than anything else he's said to that point.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ScarletRage said:


> Gath obvscum switches trains and here we go ignoring that to lynch Grandma.



You're just pissed that I left the bandwagon you were trying to get rolling on Mertex.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> ( emphasis added)
> 
> I thought Wake cleared this up. If you had used the shield on Rosie she could have lived, you would have died.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Cafe, Rosie could not be protected.  She had unique Cop role where she could not be protected.  Had I used the shield on Rosie, she still would have been dead, and I would have been dead, too.   Wake said, whoever you "shield" - if they would die, you die instead.  At least that was my understanding.  Rosie even posted that on the neighborhood QT.  She said, "don't waste it on me - I can't be protected".
Click to expand...



No. Wake cleared that up, she could have been protected by the meat shield.

Official USMB Mafia Game 5 A Game of Fire and Ice Page 89 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

Official USMB Mafia Game 5 A Game of Fire and Ice Page 89 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

Official USMB Mafia Game 5 A Game of Fire and Ice Page 89 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

Official USMB Mafia Game 5 A Game of Fire and Ice Page 89 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Sgt_Gath

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gath obvscum switches trains and here we go ignoring that to lynch Grandma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What else have you noticed about Gath?
> 
> He's been on my FOS list since we were well into Day 1. Something that really got my attention Day 2 was when I activated my ability and he went apeshit over it. He wasn't posting/contributing a whole lot up to that point, then as soon as I put that one post up, he pops up posting, seemingly more worried about how 'convenient' it was I posted it at that point. That raised a red flag to me, moreso than anything else he's said to that point.
Click to expand...


Because it *was* a scummy move.  We had Mertex, still one of the single most suspicious players in the game, at L1, and all of the sudden someone rode up and dropped an ability to distract attention away from her.

It might as well have been one of those smoke bomb capsules you always see in cartoons. lol


----------



## Mertex

Shiatra cleared Aye from being Fire Mafia, we know Avi was Fire Mafia, and here he is FOS at Aye.  Aye, I believe you are Town, all the way.  Nobody should be voting for Aye.



Avatar4321 said:


> aye could still be scum. I wish that ability could make it clear wolf. Wake says the abilities are randomized


----------



## Wolfsister77

Sgt_Gath said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of note here is that avatar argued extensively that there can't be two of the same scum in one hood.  Grandma is in the same hood.
> 
> Things that make you go hmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma was not in Avatar's hood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was she in Central?
Click to expand...


Yes, I may vote her as well but I need a vote count. She is racking up the votes fast.


----------



## Wake

*VC incoming.*


----------



## tn5421

MathBlade said:


> I am still catching up on some pieces of the game. I encourage you to just play and give it a shot.  You may see things others like myself miss because we are in the weeds.



I was up to date until they decided to spam 30+ pages of 25 posts in 2 RL days.


----------



## tn5421

At least they lynched some scum.


----------



## Wolfsister77

MathBlade said:


> *Vote: Grandma*
> 
> I like Wolf's answer but I think finding the scum in Wolf/Grandma/Aye is probably the best move. Townie vibe on Aye.
> 
> Wolf and Grandma were a toss up to me and Wolf's switch seemed rather convenient, but they had a good explanation.
> 
> I still think Scarlet Rage is the best vote but no one is seeming to pressure her



Why you keep including me is beyond me but whatever. I happen to have Sameech as a neighbor where he has explained some things. I am not going to vote PR's. I'm not going to target my neighborhood again when there's a scum in there we already lynched. And I'd like to look at who killed Rosie.

I do not see scum in SR. She's gone out of her way to figure things out. You haven't convinced me she's scum so I see no reason to pressure her.

I am going to go figure out how many votes Grandma has before I cast a vote and derp hammer or something. She's gotten a lot awfully fast.


----------



## Mertex

House said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of note here is that avatar argued extensively that there can't be two of the same scum in one hood.  Grandma is in the same hood.
> 
> Things that make you go hmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma was not in Avatar's hood.
Click to expand...


I'm pretty sure that Avatar was in the hood that Cafe started, if that's called Central. @CaféAuLait  can you clarify if Avatar was in your ability-created neighborhood?  I know for a fact that Grandma was because both Grandma and Aye were in my neighborhood when they were asked to be part of the Cafe one.



Avatar4321 said:


> *reread the neighborhood thread. Cafe is right.* They didn't outrigrht say investigative. One of she's posts stated Rosie was looking for targets for her pr. It seemed implied there was investigation. Atleast I read it that way. It's why I stopped pushing for Rosie on day one.
> 
> needless to say it was obvious Rosie had a pr role so I think central people should be looked at as well





CaféAuLait said:


> Well I think I am stating the obvious. She only was outed as a cop to her neighbors. Fire killed Rosie, thus my speculation fire is in her neighborhood. *She was outed as a possible PR to central, not as a cop.* This is why I believe one of her neighbors to be fire mafia. Ice may or may not have learned she was a possible cop but a possible PR. Therefore they would not have know her importance to us in the game, but fire would have.  Given both ice and fire did not target Rosie ( if both had she would be alive) it makes me think this may even be a bigger reason to believe such as well.  I maybe far off, but it just seemed to make sense to me.


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> ( emphasis added)
> 
> I thought Wake cleared this up. If you had used the shield on Rosie she could have lived, you would have died.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Cafe, Rosie could not be protected.  She had unique Cop role where she could not be protected.  Had I used the shield on Rosie, she still would have been dead, and I would have been dead, too.   Wake said, whoever you "shield" - if they would die, you die instead.  At least that was my understanding.  Rosie even posted that on the neighborhood QT.  She said, "don't waste it on me - I can't be protected".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No. Wake cleared that up, she could have been protected by the meat shield.
> 
> Official USMB Mafia Game 5 A Game of Fire and Ice Page 89 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Official USMB Mafia Game 5 A Game of Fire and Ice Page 89 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Official USMB Mafia Game 5 A Game of Fire and Ice Page 89 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Official USMB Mafia Game 5 A Game of Fire and Ice Page 89 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
Click to expand...


Cafe, your first link takes me to this post by Grandma:


> You did. That's why MeBelle voted for you. She thought you were Scum.
> *walks away from bait*



And, again, Rosie could not be protected.  Instead of posting useless links, +quote the quotes and insert them in your post so we know that you are not just posting to create confusion.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of note here is that avatar argued extensively that there can't be two of the same scum in one hood.  Grandma is in the same hood.
> 
> Things that make you go hmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma was not in Avatar's hood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure that Avatar was in the hood that Cafe started, if that's called Central. @CaféAuLait  can you clarify if Avatar was in your ability-created neighborhood?  I know for a fact that Grandma was because both Grandma and Aye were in my neighborhood when they were asked to be part of the Cafe one.
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *reread the neighborhood thread. Cafe is right.* They didn't outrigrht say investigative. One of she's posts stated Rosie was looking for targets for her pr. It seemed implied there was investigation. Atleast I read it that way. It's why I stopped pushing for Rosie on day one.
> 
> needless to say it was obvious Rosie had a pr role so I think central people should be looked at as well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I think I am stating the obvious. She only was outed as a cop to her neighbors. Fire killed Rosie, thus my speculation fire is in her neighborhood. *She was outed as a possible PR to central, not as a cop.* This is why I believe one of her neighbors to be fire mafia. Ice may or may not have learned she was a possible cop but a possible PR. Therefore they would not have know her importance to us in the game, but fire would have.  Given both ice and fire did not target Rosie ( if both had she would be alive) it makes me think this may even be a bigger reason to believe such as well.  I maybe far off, but it just seemed to make sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Yes, she is in Central so is Aye.

However, I am changing my statement above, with further reading, it was almost clear she was a an investigative role of some sort.   I found posts which say she is looking for suggestions, which I missed before while on V/la


----------



## Wake

*
Vote Count 3.1*​
*Grandma (4): *_Mertex, Mathblade, House, Sgt_Gath_
*Sgt_Gath (1): *_ScarletRage_
*
Not Voting (8): *_tn5421, Sameech,_ _Grandma, Wolfsister77, Shaitra,_ _AyeCantSeeYou, CafeAuLait, FA_Q2_

*With 13 alive, it takes 7 to lynch!
Deadline is 9/10/14, @ 1PM central.
*


Spoiler: Activated Abilities



*[CafeAuLait] - Neighborize!*
_Select five other players. You and them will now be Neighbors, and have your very own Neighborhood. This effect lasts until the end of the game. This ability cannot be activated if less than six players are alive._

*[Mertex] - Nimble Fingers*
_Select one player and steal his or her "
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" ability. You may not target a player who has already used an "
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" ability. You may only activate this ability during Day 1 or 2._

*[Grandma] - Invulnerability*
Shield yourself from all kill attempts the following Night. This ability may only be used during Day 1.

*[House] - Revelation!*
Target two players. The Mod publicly reveals their "" abilities for all to see.

*[Shaitra] - Human Shield*
Gain "1-Shot Meat Shield" status. You may guard one player during the Night, and if he or she would die, you will die instead.

*[tn5421] - Elementalism*
Select one player, and select either "Ice" or "Fire." That player will be protected from being killed by a Mafia team of that element the following Night. May only be activated during Day 1 or Day 2.

*[Sgt_Gath] - Jailer's Keys*
Select and give one player "1-Shot Jailkeeper" status. This means your target can jail one person once during the Night. A person that is jailed cannot be killed during that Night, but he or she also isn't able to use any abilities.

*[RosieS] - Double Trouble*
Target and give one player another chance to use his or her "" ability again. Cannot be used on players who haven't used an "" ability. May only be activated during Day 1 or 2.

*[FA_Q2] - Recycle*
Take one "" ability that has already been activated, and activate it as your own. You may only use this effect during Days 1 or 2.

*[Wolfsister77] - Blockade*
Select one player with two or more votes on his or her wagon. Remove two of those votes, and the players who had cast those two votes may not vote for that player again during this Day. This ability may only be activated during Day 1 or 2.

*[ScarletRage] - Swapper*
Select two other players who haven't used their "" abilities. The Mod will swap them. This power may only be used once, during Days 1, 2, or 3.

*[MeBelle60] - Forceful Swipe*
Select and force one player to activate his or her "" ability.

*[Moonglow] - Tough Decision*
Select five other players. Those five must cast special votes to decide which one of them will be roleblocked the following Night. They will vote by posting "Roleblock: Player's Name." Failure to come to a majority vote that Day results in all five players being roleblocked the following Night. This ability may only be activated during Days 1 or 2.

*[Sameech] - Inspection*
Choose one player. The Mod will secretly tell you via PM what that player's "" ability is. To activate, post "Inspect: Player's Name."

*[AyeCantSeeYou] - Revengeance*
If you are lynched this Day, you may then select and kill one player. You may not activate this ability after you've been lynched. This ability may only be used during Day 1 or 2.

*[Avatar4321] - Negation*
Select one player. He or she will not be able to use his or her "" ability until the following Day.




*1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5 | 1.6 | 1.7 | 1.8 | 1.9 | 1.10 | 1.11 | 1.12 | 1.13 | 1.14 | 1.15 | 1.16 | 1.17
Moonglow's Lynch & Flip
RosieS' Murder & Flip
2.1 | 2.2 | 2.3*​


----------



## Mertex

@Wake will you please clarify that Rosie could not be protected with the shield I stole from Shaitra so that Cafe will stop posting that it would have saved Rosie?


----------



## Wake

*I cannot answer that. Sorry.*


----------



## MathBlade

Wolfsister77 said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: Grandma*
> 
> I like Wolf's answer but I think finding the scum in Wolf/Grandma/Aye is probably the best move. Townie vibe on Aye.
> 
> Wolf and Grandma were a toss up to me and Wolf's switch seemed rather convenient, but they had a good explanation.
> 
> I still think Scarlet Rage is the best vote but no one is seeming to pressure her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why you keep including me is beyond me but whatever. I happen to have Sameech as a neighbor where he has explained some things. I am not going to vote PR's. I'm not going to target my neighborhood again when there's a scum in there we already lynched. And I'd like to look at who killed Rosie.
> 
> I do not see scum in SR. She's gone out of her way to figure things out. You haven't convinced me she's scum so I see no reason to pressure her.
> 
> I am going to go figure out how many votes Grandma has before I cast a vote and derp hammer or something. She's gotten a lot awfully fast.
Click to expand...


I include you because you were pretty scummy on my read of day one. Grandma seemed really scummy on day two. With your answer to my question and it being somewhat similar to mine I think Grandma is more likely the scum of you three. 

SR is scum because she lied to the entire group and took up valuable Scumhunting time by major distractions. She also was pushing the Mertex wagon rather strongly and in the neighborhood made an off handed comment that sounded a lot like defeated scum.


----------



## Wolfsister77

@Wake Sgt_Gath voted Grandma also.


----------



## ScarletRage

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gath obvscum switches trains and here we go ignoring that to lynch Grandma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What else have you noticed about Gath?
> 
> He's been on my FOS list since we were well into Day 1. Something that really got my attention Day 2 was when I activated my ability and he went apeshit over it. He wasn't posting/contributing a whole lot up to that point, then as soon as I put that one post up, he pops up posting, seemingly more worried about how 'convenient' it was I posted it at that point. That raised a red flag to me, moreso than anything else he's said to that point.
Click to expand...

Agreed. I haven't seen anything memorable.

Gath, nice try but no. Mertex is still scum but I would be upset with half the game if it was just because people are letting Mertex slide because doctor.


----------



## ScarletRage

Mertex said:


> @Wake will you please clarify that Rosie could not be protected with the shield I stole from Shaitra so that Cafe will stop posting that it would have saved Rosie?


You should have. You should have known how the shield works or asked.


----------



## ScarletRage

I utterly hate the wagon on Grandma. We have the so called doctor who won't confirm who she shielded (oops she changed to healed n1), House and Mathblade who both fell for my vote for me gambit, and lastly Mr. I will vote anything Gath.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ScarletRage said:


> Gath, nice try but no. Mertex is still scum but I would be upset with half the game if it was just because people are letting Mertex slide because doctor.



Don't get me wrong. I don't think she's off the hook yet either. I simply happen to get just as strong a scum vibe off of Grandma as I do Mertex, and I have since the very beginning.

They both need to be placed under a greater degree of scrutiny, and votes are just as effective a means of doing so as any other.


----------



## MathBlade

ScarletRage said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gath obvscum switches trains and here we go ignoring that to lynch Grandma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What else have you noticed about Gath?
> 
> He's been on my FOS list since we were well into Day 1. Something that really got my attention Day 2 was when I activated my ability and he went apeshit over it. He wasn't posting/contributing a whole lot up to that point, then as soon as I put that one post up, he pops up posting, seemingly more worried about how 'convenient' it was I posted it at that point. That raised a red flag to me, moreso than anything else he's said to that point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed. I haven't seen anything memorable.
> 
> Gath, nice try but no. Mertex is still scum but I would be upset with half the game if it was just because people are letting Mertex slide because doctor.
Click to expand...


Again this sounds like defeated scum. Name another player that both scum teams would have targeted. If not Mertex IMO it would have to be Sameech. Both of which you are saying are scum. Suggesting the lynching of power roles that are helpful to town IMO is scummy.  I want to scream from the rooftops "SR is scum." But I don't honestly know why people aren't.


----------



## ScarletRage

Math why are you so pissed? Based on my actions we know

Either me or the heal target of Mertex is confirmed not ice scum.

Why would you care if I am a one shot immune or fully immune to ice attacks? The only people who needed the truth there were scum.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> ( emphasis added)
> 
> I thought Wake cleared this up. If you had used the shield on Rosie she could have lived, you would have died.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Cafe, Rosie could not be protected.  She had unique Cop role where she could not be protected.  Had I used the shield on Rosie, she still would have been dead, and I would have been dead, too.   Wake said, whoever you "shield" - if they would die, you die instead.  At least that was my understanding.  Rosie even posted that on the neighborhood QT.  She said, "don't waste it on me - I can't be protected".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No. Wake cleared that up, she could have been protected by the meat shield.
> 
> Official USMB Mafia Game 5 A Game of Fire and Ice Page 89 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Official USMB Mafia Game 5 A Game of Fire and Ice Page 89 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Official USMB Mafia Game 5 A Game of Fire and Ice Page 89 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Official USMB Mafia Game 5 A Game of Fire and Ice Page 89 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cafe, your first link takes me to this post by Grandma:
> 
> 
> 
> You did. That's why MeBelle voted for you. She thought you were Scum.
> *walks away from bait*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And, again, Rosie could not be protected.  Instead of posting useless links, +quote the quotes and insert them in your post so we know that you are not just posting to create confusion.
Click to expand...



No, It takes me to posts by Wake and Scarlet clearing the matter on what the meat shield can do.

You are quick to state I am trying to cause confusion.

The links above go to posts by Wake and SR, not Grandma.



2668 SR


> @@Wake*
> 
> Does using shield stop a kill from hitting a Macho cop?*




2670 Wake


> If a player were to guard someone targeted by an icy or fiery blast, that person would take the blast and die, while the original target would live.


----------



## ScarletRage

MathBlade said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gath obvscum switches trains and here we go ignoring that to lynch Grandma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What else have you noticed about Gath?
> 
> He's been on my FOS list since we were well into Day 1. Something that really got my attention Day 2 was when I activated my ability and he went apeshit over it. He wasn't posting/contributing a whole lot up to that point, then as soon as I put that one post up, he pops up posting, seemingly more worried about how 'convenient' it was I posted it at that point. That raised a red flag to me, moreso than anything else he's said to that point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed. I haven't seen anything memorable.
> 
> Gath, nice try but no. Mertex is still scum but I would be upset with half the game if it was just because people are letting Mertex slide because doctor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again this sounds like defeated scum. Name another player that both scum teams would have targeted. If not Mertex IMO it would have to be Sameech. Both of which you are saying are scum. Suggesting the lynching of power roles that are helpful to town IMO is scummy.  I want to scream from the rooftops "SR is scum." But I don't honestly know why people aren't.
Click to expand...

Misrep. I am not saying Sameech is scum. He just isn't conftown.

I also don't believe Mertex is a doctor.

By your standard everyone should vote you for suggesting to lynch the iceproof townie.


----------



## MathBlade

ScarletRage said:


> I utterly hate the wagon on Grandma. We have the so called doctor who won't confirm who she shielded (oops she changed to healed n1), House and Mathblade who both fell for my vote for me gambit, and lastly Mr. I will vote anything Gath.



*sigh* One confirmed dead scum and another likely scum FoS'ing as many people as possible. All four people you pointed out can't be scum. 

And you likely aren't a townie. You haven't acted townie all game. The pissed is a misrepresentation. Others have also noticed your off meta. I am just rationally pointing out my argument.


----------



## MathBlade

tn5421 said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am still catching up on some pieces of the game. I encourage you to just play and give it a shot.  You may see things others like myself miss because we are in the weeds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was up to date until they decided to spam 30+ pages of 25 posts in 2 RL days.
Click to expand...


Been there done that...Just please try.  It isn't fair if you aren't posting.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I would like to consider that someone in Central might also have targeted Rosie and not just her own neighborhood. Our neighborhood had no clue Rosie was a PR and definitely did not know she was a cop. If Avi knew, he didn't tell us. I'm doubting East or West knew unless someone from Central mentioned it there. Is it possible to exlude these two neighborhoods by someone letting us know from each if Rosie's PR or being an investigative was mentioned? It looks like both South and Central knew.

From South, if Mertex is doc-that leaves Grandma and Rosie.

Central-Cafe-who is in another hood with TN at least, FA who is in West with SR, mathblade-which means both these neighborhoods could know and I'd like to exclude them. Grandma again, Aye again, Avi who's gone and if he knew didn't say anything, Sameech who if he knew didn't say anything.

So West and East-did anyone there know about Rosie?

Also, can Aye or Grandma explain why you felt it necessary to talk about Rosie to Central?

I still can't believe Rosie said she was a cop to a neighborhood where you don't know if there's scum there or not.


----------



## Shaitra

ScarletRage said:


> Shaitra said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can definitely clear Aye of being fire mafia.  I was given jailer's keys and I used them last night on Aye.  I was hoping to be able to clear her totally of being mafia, but the second ice mafia scum could have been the one to carry out the night kill.
> 
> 
> 
> How were you given jailor keys? I thought the keys were given out n1?
Click to expand...


The keys were given out night 1.  But the keys did not have to be used that night.  There was no time limit on the use of the keys.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> I would like to consider that someone in Central might also have targeted Rosie and not just her own neighborhood. Our neighborhood had no clue Rosie was a PR and definitely did not know she was a cop. If Avi knew, he didn't tell us. I'm doubting East or West knew unless someone from Central mentioned it there. Is it possible to exlude these two neighborhoods by someone letting us know from each if Rosie's PR or being an investigative was mentioned? It looks like both South and Central knew.
> 
> From South, if Mertex is doc-that leaves Grandma and Rosie.
> 
> Central-Cafe-who is in another hood with TN at least, FA who is in West with SR, mathblade-which means both these neighborhoods could know and I'd like to exclude them. Grandma again, Aye again, Avi who's gone and if he knew didn't say anything, Sameech who if he knew didn't say anything.
> 
> So West and East-did anyone there know about Rosie?
> 
> Also, can Aye or Grandma explain why you felt it necessary to talk about Rosie to Central?
> 
> I still can't believe Rosie said she was a cop to a neighborhood where you don't know if there's scum there or not.




Any PR or even a possible PR was not discussed in my neighborhood. The only thing mentioned was her ability AFTER she used it and her meta change, which seemed  off and possibly scummy. Of course you will want to confirm this with my neighbors I'm, sure.


----------



## Mertex

Sgt_Gath said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gath obvscum switches trains and here we go ignoring that to lynch Grandma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What else have you noticed about Gath?
> 
> He's been on my FOS list since we were well into Day 1. Something that really got my attention Day 2 was when I activated my ability and he went apeshit over it. He wasn't posting/contributing a whole lot up to that point, then as soon as I put that one post up, he pops up posting, seemingly more worried about how 'convenient' it was I posted it at that point. That raised a red flag to me, moreso than anything else he's said to that point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because it *was* a scummy move.  We had Mertex, still one of the single most suspicious players in the game, at L1, and all of the sudden someone rode up and dropped an ability to distract attention away from her.
> 
> It might as well have been one of those smoke bomb capsules you always see in cartoons. lol
Click to expand...


Why do you claim I was the most suspicious?  I cleared myself against the accusations every one had made against me.  You're either not reading the posts (which is a scumtell) or you are Scum. 

The thing that made me suspicious was that I stole Shiatra's ability.  I explained that.
Then it was that you all wanted me to use it, I explained that...my role as Doctor did the same thing without putting me in danger.
The lie that Grandma made about me not revealing has been explained over and over.

I claimed to be the Town Doctor, and anyone with any Mafia Game sense knows that you have to be pretty bold to make such a claim.  No one has counterclaimed, and now the only chance Mafia had to take me out was at night and they made the mistake of both targeting me.

Now is your turn to explain why I'm suspicious, and who Mafia targeted that made them cancel each other.


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> ( emphasis added)
> 
> I thought Wake cleared this up. If you had used the shield on Rosie she could have lived, you would have died.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No Cafe, Rosie could not be protected.  She had unique Cop role where she could not be protected.  Had I used the shield on Rosie, she still would have been dead, and I would have been dead, too.   Wake said, whoever you "shield" - if they would die, you die instead.  At least that was my understanding.  Rosie even posted that on the neighborhood QT.  She said, "don't waste it on me - I can't be protected".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No. Wake cleared that up, she could have been protected by the meat shield.
> 
> Official USMB Mafia Game 5 A Game of Fire and Ice Page 89 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Official USMB Mafia Game 5 A Game of Fire and Ice Page 89 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Official USMB Mafia Game 5 A Game of Fire and Ice Page 89 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Official USMB Mafia Game 5 A Game of Fire and Ice Page 89 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cafe, your first link takes me to this post by Grandma:
> 
> 
> 
> You did. That's why MeBelle voted for you. She thought you were Scum.
> *walks away from bait*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And, again, Rosie could not be protected.  Instead of posting useless links, +quote the quotes and insert them in your post so we know that you are not just posting to create confusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, It takes me to posts by Wake and Scarlet clearing the matter on what the meat shield can do.
> 
> You are quick to state I am trying to cause confusion.
> 
> The links above go to posts by Wake and SR, not Grandma.
> 
> 
> 
> 2668 SR
> 
> 
> 
> @@Wake*
> 
> Does using shield stop a kill from hitting a Macho cop?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 2670 Wake
> 
> 
> 
> If a player were to guard someone targeted by an icy or fiery blast, that person would take the blast and die, while the original target would live.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...



All I know is that Rosie said in the QT that she could not be protected and not to use it on her.  Since she flipped town, I'm more prone to believe her.


----------



## CaféAuLait

@Wake

Is it possible to have a copy of scum's Win condition or be told what Scum's win condition is? I am asking since they know what ours is, I would like to know if their win condition is killing town then the other scum team, or is it killing everyone to win, without any conditions on killing town first, leaving their team intact.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> I would like to consider that someone in Central might also have targeted Rosie and not just her own neighborhood. Our neighborhood had no clue Rosie was a PR and definitely did not know she was a cop. If Avi knew, he didn't tell us. I'm doubting East or West knew unless someone from Central mentioned it there. Is it possible to exlude these two neighborhoods by someone letting us know from each if Rosie's PR or being an investigative was mentioned? It looks like both South and Central knew.
> 
> From South, if Mertex is doc-that leaves Grandma and Rosie.
> 
> Central-Cafe-who is in another hood with TN at least, FA who is in West with SR, mathblade-which means both these neighborhoods could know and I'd like to exclude them. Grandma again, Aye again, Avi who's gone and if he knew didn't say anything, Sameech who if he knew didn't say anything.
> 
> So West and East-did anyone there know about Rosie?
> 
> Also, can Aye or Grandma explain why you felt it necessary to talk about Rosie to Central?
> 
> I still can't believe Rosie said she was a cop to a neighborhood where you don't know if there's scum there or not.



People were talking about Rosie being scum. Knowing what I knew about Rosie's role, I knew we needed her to be kept in the game. I could have stayed quiet and let her be the next lynch, or I could have spoken out and said I believe she's town and that she needs to stay in the game for at least 2 nights. 

Rosie believed we were all town because she couldn't see me and Grandma pulling Scum again when we had those roles in the previous game. Post 45 in the QT.

Posts 58 and 60, she tells us her role and that she can't be protected because of the type it is. Post 84, she tells Mertex to NOT use the shield on her, since she can't be protected. Post 82, Mertex tells us her ability and explains it will kill her if her target is hit by scum.


----------



## CaféAuLait

@Mertex 

I think Wake would know how it works. Its been said in the thread Rosie said she could not be protected by Aye, IIRC, I just wish she had verified that, more so, I wish she had never outed her PR.


----------



## ScarletRage

Mertex said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gath obvscum switches trains and here we go ignoring that to lynch Grandma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What else have you noticed about Gath?
> 
> He's been on my FOS list since we were well into Day 1. Something that really got my attention Day 2 was when I activated my ability and he went apeshit over it. He wasn't posting/contributing a whole lot up to that point, then as soon as I put that one post up, he pops up posting, seemingly more worried about how 'convenient' it was I posted it at that point. That raised a red flag to me, moreso than anything else he's said to that point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because it *was* a scummy move.  We had Mertex, still one of the single most suspicious players in the game, at L1, and all of the sudden someone rode up and dropped an ability to distract attention away from her.
> 
> It might as well have been one of those smoke bomb capsules you always see in cartoons. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you claim I was the most suspicious?  I cleared myself against the accusations every one had made against me.  You're either not reading the posts (which is a scumtell) or you are Scum.
> 
> The thing that made me suspicious was that I stole Shiatra's ability.  I explained that.
> Then it was that you all wanted me to use it, I explained that...my role as Doctor did the same thing without putting me in danger.
> The lie that Grandma made about me not revealing has been explained over and over.
> 
> I claimed to be the Town Doctor, and anyone with any Mafia Game sense knows that you have to be pretty bold to make such a claim.  No one has counterclaimed, and now the only chance Mafia had to take me out was at night and they made the mistake of both targeting me.
> 
> Now is your turn to explain why I'm suspicious, and who Mafia targeted that made them cancel each other.
Click to expand...

Not reading posts is not a scumtell.


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to consider that someone in Central might also have targeted Rosie and not just her own neighborhood. Our neighborhood had no clue Rosie was a PR and definitely did not know she was a cop. If Avi knew, he didn't tell us. I'm doubting East or West knew unless someone from Central mentioned it there. Is it possible to exlude these two neighborhoods by someone letting us know from each if Rosie's PR or being an investigative was mentioned? It looks like both South and Central knew.
> 
> From South, if Mertex is doc-that leaves Grandma and Rosie.
> 
> Central-Cafe-who is in another hood with TN at least, FA who is in West with SR, mathblade-which means both these neighborhoods could know and I'd like to exclude them. Grandma again, Aye again, Avi who's gone and if he knew didn't say anything, Sameech who if he knew didn't say anything.
> 
> So West and East-did anyone there know about Rosie?
> 
> Also, can Aye or Grandma explain why you felt it necessary to talk about Rosie to Central?
> 
> I still can't believe Rosie said she was a cop to a neighborhood where you don't know if there's scum there or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any PR or even a possible PR was not discussed in my neighborhood. The only thing mentioned was her ability AFTER she used it and her meta change, which seemed  off and possibly scummy. Of course you will want to confirm this with my neighbors I'm, sure.
Click to expand...



If Avatar was in the neighborhood called Central (that you created with your ability), he posted that Aye and Grandma requested that Rosie be protected.   If that doesn't shout out that she's had a PR, I don't know what else does.  And Aye has been cleared from I can see.  Avi pointed to her as Scum (and since he flipped Scum, I doubt that he would be incriminating his partner), and Shaitra jailed Aye at night so it's unlikely that she would have been able to kill anyone.


----------



## MathBlade

Wolfsister77 said:


> I would like to consider that someone in Central might also have targeted Rosie and not just her own neighborhood. Our neighborhood had no clue Rosie was a PR and definitely did not know she was a cop. If Avi knew, he didn't tell us. I'm doubting East or West knew unless someone from Central mentioned it there. Is it possible to exlude these two neighborhoods by someone letting us know from each if Rosie's PR or being an investigative was mentioned? It looks like both South and Central knew.
> 
> From South, if Mertex is doc-that leaves Grandma and Rosie.
> 
> Central-Cafe-who is in another hood with TN at least, FA who is in West with SR, mathblade-which means both these neighborhoods could know and I'd like to exclude them. Grandma again, Aye again, Avi who's gone and if he knew didn't say anything, Sameech who if he knew didn't say anything.
> 
> So West and East-did anyone there know about Rosie?
> 
> Also, can Aye or Grandma explain why you felt it necessary to talk about Rosie to Central?
> 
> I still can't believe Rosie said she was a cop to a neighborhood where you don't know if there's scum there or not.



I would have to go through The Western thread again Wolf. Nothing really stood out from them but that was right when I started the game so I would want to reread it before being saying 100% no to your question.


----------



## ScarletRage

MathBlade said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> I utterly hate the wagon on Grandma. We have the so called doctor who won't confirm who she shielded (oops she changed to healed n1), House and Mathblade who both fell for my vote for me gambit, and lastly Mr. I will vote anything Gath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *sigh* One confirmed dead scum and another likely scum FoS'ing as many people as possible. All four people you pointed out can't be scum.
> 
> And you likely aren't a townie. You haven't acted townie all game. The pissed is a misrepresentation. Others have also noticed your off meta. I am just rationally pointing out my argument.
Click to expand...

Lol. Runs a gambit to take additional nks...

Not acting townie

*smacks you upside the head*


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Post 148 in the QT, Rosie said she has to trust us in order to help town since she gets taken out so early in nearly every game.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to consider that someone in Central might also have targeted Rosie and not just her own neighborhood. Our neighborhood had no clue Rosie was a PR and definitely did not know she was a cop. If Avi knew, he didn't tell us. I'm doubting East or West knew unless someone from Central mentioned it there. Is it possible to exlude these two neighborhoods by someone letting us know from each if Rosie's PR or being an investigative was mentioned? It looks like both South and Central knew.
> 
> From South, if Mertex is doc-that leaves Grandma and Rosie.
> 
> Central-Cafe-who is in another hood with TN at least, FA who is in West with SR, mathblade-which means both these neighborhoods could know and I'd like to exclude them. Grandma again, Aye again, Avi who's gone and if he knew didn't say anything, Sameech who if he knew didn't say anything.
> 
> So West and East-did anyone there know about Rosie?
> 
> Also, can Aye or Grandma explain why you felt it necessary to talk about Rosie to Central?
> 
> I still can't believe Rosie said she was a cop to a neighborhood where you don't know if there's scum there or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any PR or even a possible PR was not discussed in my neighborhood. The only thing mentioned was her ability AFTER she used it and her meta change, which seemed  off and possibly scummy. Of course you will want to confirm this with my neighbors I'm, sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If Avatar was in the neighborhood called Central (that you created with your ability), he posted that Aye and Grandma requested that Rosie be protected.   If that doesn't shout out that she's had a PR, I don't know what else does.  And Aye has been cleared from I can see.  Avi pointed to her as Scum (and since he flipped Scum, I doubt that he would be incriminating his partner), and Shaitra jailed Aye at night so it's unlikely that she would have been able to kill anyone.
Click to expand...


I know that, I am discussing my other neighborhood, like Wolf asked. We already know it was discussed in Central, in fact I just spoke to you about it in a at least one  posts within the last hour.


----------



## ScarletRage

West did not know about Rosie.


----------



## MathBlade

ScarletRage said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gath obvscum switches trains and here we go ignoring that to lynch Grandma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What else have you noticed about Gath?
> 
> He's been on my FOS list since we were well into Day 1. Something that really got my attention Day 2 was when I activated my ability and he went apeshit over it. He wasn't posting/contributing a whole lot up to that point, then as soon as I put that one post up, he pops up posting, seemingly more worried about how 'convenient' it was I posted it at that point. That raised a red flag to me, moreso than anything else he's said to that point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because it *was* a scummy move.  We had Mertex, still one of the single most suspicious players in the game, at L1, and all of the sudden someone rode up and dropped an ability to distract attention away from her.
> 
> It might as well have been one of those smoke bomb capsules you always see in cartoons. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you claim I was the most suspicious?  I cleared myself against the accusations every one had made against me.  You're either not reading the posts (which is a scumtell) or you are Scum.
> 
> The thing that made me suspicious was that I stole Shiatra's ability.  I explained that.
> Then it was that you all wanted me to use it, I explained that...my role as Doctor did the same thing without putting me in danger.
> The lie that Grandma made about me not revealing has been explained over and over.
> 
> I claimed to be the Town Doctor, and anyone with any Mafia Game sense knows that you have to be pretty bold to make such a claim.  No one has counterclaimed, and now the only chance Mafia had to take me out was at night and they made the mistake of both targeting me.
> 
> Now is your turn to explain why I'm suspicious, and who Mafia targeted that made them cancel each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not reading posts is not a scumtell.
Click to expand...

?? why does anyone believe SR is town at this point ??


----------



## Mertex

ScarletRage said:


> Not reading posts is not a scumtell.



I'm just repeating what I've heard other experienced players say.  Scum knows who they are, their main interest is to get Townies killed, but in this game it may be different since they have to figure out who the other Mafia team is.


----------



## Wake

*In order for a Scum team to win, it must kill the enemy Scum team and have its own numbers equal or exceed that of Town's numbers. This is typical of Multiball.*


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to consider that someone in Central might also have targeted Rosie and not just her own neighborhood. Our neighborhood had no clue Rosie was a PR and definitely did not know she was a cop. If Avi knew, he didn't tell us. I'm doubting East or West knew unless someone from Central mentioned it there. Is it possible to exlude these two neighborhoods by someone letting us know from each if Rosie's PR or being an investigative was mentioned? It looks like both South and Central knew.
> 
> From South, if Mertex is doc-that leaves Grandma and Rosie.
> 
> Central-Cafe-who is in another hood with TN at least, FA who is in West with SR, mathblade-which means both these neighborhoods could know and I'd like to exclude them. Grandma again, Aye again, Avi who's gone and if he knew didn't say anything, Sameech who if he knew didn't say anything.
> 
> So West and East-did anyone there know about Rosie?
> 
> Also, can Aye or Grandma explain why you felt it necessary to talk about Rosie to Central?
> 
> I still can't believe Rosie said she was a cop to a neighborhood where you don't know if there's scum there or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any PR or even a possible PR was not discussed in my neighborhood. The only thing mentioned was her ability AFTER she used it and her meta change, which seemed  off and possibly scummy. Of course you will want to confirm this with my neighbors I'm, sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If Avatar was in the neighborhood called Central (that you created with your ability), he posted that Aye and Grandma requested that Rosie be protected.   If that doesn't shout out that she's had a PR, I don't know what else does.  And Aye has been cleared from I can see.  Avi pointed to her as Scum (and since he flipped Scum, I doubt that he would be incriminating his partner), and Shaitra jailed Aye at night so it's unlikely that she would have been able to kill anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know that, I am discussing my other neighborhood, like Wolf asked. We already know it was discussed in Central, in fact I just spoke to you about it in a at least one  posts within the last hour.
Click to expand...


This software is messing me up.  I go by my earlier "alerts" and read what I think is the end of the thread only to find out there are other posts.  I'm sorry if I missed one of your posts.....the only thing I can do sometimes is go back two or three pages to make sure I didn't miss anything, but sometimes this thread moves way too fast.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wake said:


> *In order for a Scum team to win, it must kill the enemy Scum team and have its own numbers equal or exceed that of Town's numbers. This is typical of Multiball.*




Thank you Wake.


*Vote: Sameech
*
This vote is based Avatar's statements prior to his lynch and statements made in Central before his lynch. I can't help but wonder if he was not leveling the playing field for his partner.

I know you said it would be WIFOM Sam, but this is my vote for now.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to consider that someone in Central might also have targeted Rosie and not just her own neighborhood. Our neighborhood had no clue Rosie was a PR and definitely did not know she was a cop. If Avi knew, he didn't tell us. I'm doubting East or West knew unless someone from Central mentioned it there. Is it possible to exlude these two neighborhoods by someone letting us know from each if Rosie's PR or being an investigative was mentioned? It looks like both South and Central knew.
> 
> From South, if Mertex is doc-that leaves Grandma and Rosie.
> 
> Central-Cafe-who is in another hood with TN at least, FA who is in West with SR, mathblade-which means both these neighborhoods could know and I'd like to exclude them. Grandma again, Aye again, Avi who's gone and if he knew didn't say anything, Sameech who if he knew didn't say anything.
> 
> So West and East-did anyone there know about Rosie?
> 
> Also, can Aye or Grandma explain why you felt it necessary to talk about Rosie to Central?
> 
> I still can't believe Rosie said she was a cop to a neighborhood where you don't know if there's scum there or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any PR or even a possible PR was not discussed in my neighborhood. The only thing mentioned was her ability AFTER she used it and her meta change, which seemed  off and possibly scummy. Of course you will want to confirm this with my neighbors I'm, sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If Avatar was in the neighborhood called Central (that you created with your ability), he posted that Aye and Grandma requested that Rosie be protected.   If that doesn't shout out that she's had a PR, I don't know what else does.  And Aye has been cleared from I can see.  Avi pointed to her as Scum (and since he flipped Scum, I doubt that he would be incriminating his partner), and Shaitra jailed Aye at night so it's unlikely that she would have been able to kill anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know that, I am discussing my other neighborhood, like Wolf asked. We already know it was discussed in Central, in fact I just spoke to you about it in a at least one  posts within the last hour.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This software is messing me up.  I go by my earlier "alerts" and read what I think is the end of the thread only to find out there are other posts.  I'm sorry if I missed one of your posts.....the only thing I can do sometimes is go back two or three pages to make sure I didn't miss anything, but sometimes this thread moves way too fast.
Click to expand...


It's not a problem, I just did not want you to think I was discussing Central and not my initial neighborhood in the post your quoted.


----------



## House

Mertex said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of note here is that avatar argued extensively that there can't be two of the same scum in one hood.  Grandma is in the same hood.
> 
> Things that make you go hmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma was not in Avatar's hood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure that Avatar was in the hood that Cafe started, if that's called Central. @CaféAuLait  can you clarify if Avatar was in your ability-created neighborhood?  I know for a fact that Grandma was because both Grandma and Aye were in my neighborhood when they were asked to be part of the Cafe one.
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *reread the neighborhood thread. Cafe is right.* They didn't outrigrht say investigative. One of she's posts stated Rosie was looking for targets for her pr. It seemed implied there was investigation. Atleast I read it that way. It's why I stopped pushing for Rosie on day one.
> 
> needless to say it was obvious Rosie had a pr role so I think central people should be looked at as well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well I think I am stating the obvious. She only was outed as a cop to her neighbors. Fire killed Rosie, thus my speculation fire is in her neighborhood. *She was outed as a possible PR to central, not as a cop.* This is why I believe one of her neighbors to be fire mafia. Ice may or may not have learned she was a possible cop but a possible PR. Therefore they would not have know her importance to us in the game, but fire would have.  Given both ice and fire did not target Rosie ( if both had she would be alive) it makes me think this may even be a bigger reason to believe such as well.  I maybe far off, but it just seemed to make sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Post 3185.


----------



## Mertex

MathBlade said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gath obvscum switches trains and here we go ignoring that to lynch Grandma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What else have you noticed about Gath?
> 
> He's been on my FOS list since we were well into Day 1. Something that really got my attention Day 2 was when I activated my ability and he went apeshit over it. He wasn't posting/contributing a whole lot up to that point, then as soon as I put that one post up, he pops up posting, seemingly more worried about how 'convenient' it was I posted it at that point. That raised a red flag to me, moreso than anything else he's said to that point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because it *was* a scummy move.  We had Mertex, still one of the single most suspicious players in the game, at L1, and all of the sudden someone rode up and dropped an ability to distract attention away from her.
> 
> It might as well have been one of those smoke bomb capsules you always see in cartoons. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you claim I was the most suspicious?  I cleared myself against the accusations every one had made against me.  You're either not reading the posts (which is a scumtell) or you are Scum.
> 
> The thing that made me suspicious was that I stole Shiatra's ability.  I explained that.
> Then it was that you all wanted me to use it, I explained that...my role as Doctor did the same thing without putting me in danger.
> The lie that Grandma made about me not revealing has been explained over and over.
> 
> I claimed to be the Town Doctor, and anyone with any Mafia Game sense knows that you have to be pretty bold to make such a claim.  No one has counterclaimed, and now the only chance Mafia had to take me out was at night and they made the mistake of both targeting me.
> 
> Now is your turn to explain why I'm suspicious, and who Mafia targeted that made them cancel each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not reading posts is not a scumtell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ?? why does anyone believe* SR is town at this point* ??
Click to expand...


I don't.  I stated earlier that I thought she was Ice.

I also mentioned she would be my next target if I make it to another day.  Scum Team Fire don't know who Scum Team Ice is going to vote for.....they'll either both vote for me or both vote for someone else.  I'm sure they want me out, why I'm voting for Grandma this day.

If we get rid of Fire, then we only have to worry about one Mafia Team, Ice, which will be easier and we won't risk losing two Townies in one whack.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

MathBlade said:


> ?? why does anyone believe SR is town at this point ??



She's awfully suspicious, isn't she! Her posts this game are more erratic than in any other game here. Trust me, I've noticed it. I've mentioned it in both QT's I'm part of. I'm not sure if she's trying to draw attention to herself in an effort to take it away from another player or if she's actually believing the stuff she's posting.


----------



## Wolfsister77

OK-So North and West didn't know about Rosie. Did East? Or did I miss it? This software is hard to keep track of things.


----------



## Mertex

House said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of note here is that avatar argued extensively that there can't be two of the same scum in one hood.  Grandma is in the same hood.
> 
> Things that make you go hmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma was not in Avatar's hood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She was in the hood that Cafe created and Avatar was in that one, too.  I know because Avatar posted that Grandma and Aye had asked for protection for Rosie in that QT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I posted before, that hood is irrelevant regarding Avatar's statement because he was referring to the odds of players landing in there via randomizer.
> 
> Central was cherry picked.
Click to expand...


I think we're talking about two different things.  Yes, Avatar was referring to the original neighborhoods when he talked about two Scum being in the same neighborhood not being realistic or likely. 

But I know Grandma and Aye were not in his original neighborhood because they were in mine.  And Avatar posted that Aye and Grandma made a request in the QT that Rosie be protected, so it had to be in Central, because he was not in my original neighborhood.


----------



## Shaitra

I can verify that East didn't know about Rosie's PR.  I just went back and read the earlier pages and we talked about Rosie's changed meta and whether we thought that meant she was scum but not about her having a PR.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Mertex said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gath obvscum switches trains and here we go ignoring that to lynch Grandma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What else have you noticed about Gath?
> 
> He's been on my FOS list since we were well into Day 1. Something that really got my attention Day 2 was when I activated my ability and he went apeshit over it. He wasn't posting/contributing a whole lot up to that point, then as soon as I put that one post up, he pops up posting, seemingly more worried about how 'convenient' it was I posted it at that point. That raised a red flag to me, moreso than anything else he's said to that point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because it *was* a scummy move.  We had Mertex, still one of the single most suspicious players in the game, at L1, and all of the sudden someone rode up and dropped an ability to distract attention away from her.
> 
> It might as well have been one of those smoke bomb capsules you always see in cartoons. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you claim I was the most suspicious?  I cleared myself against the accusations every one had made against me.  You're either not reading the posts (which is a scumtell) or you are Scum.
> 
> The thing that made me suspicious was that I stole Shiatra's ability.  I explained that.
> Then it was that you all wanted me to use it, I explained that...my role as Doctor did the same thing without putting me in danger.
> The lie that Grandma made about me not revealing has been explained over and over.
> 
> I claimed to be the Town Doctor, and anyone with any Mafia Game sense knows that you have to be pretty bold to make such a claim.  No one has counterclaimed, and now the only chance Mafia had to take me out was at night and they made the mistake of both targeting me.
> 
> Now is your turn to explain why I'm suspicious, and who Mafia targeted that made them cancel each other.
Click to expand...


Granted, I'm still new. I don't know a whole lot about "scumtells," "metas," and what have you.

However, I can say that you have been rather obstinate, uncooperative, and combative in virtually *all* of your behavior in this game so far.

That *does* strike me as being suspicious. I'm far from the only one who thinks so.

Now, _maybe_, you really are the doc, and you've just been really paranoid about it all game. I can't say at this point.

All I'm saying is that your past behavior has been questionable, and dropping a claim, that might very well be false, at L1 doesn't entirely make up for that.

We'll just have to see where things go from here.


----------



## Wolfsister77

OK, North, West, East did not know about Rosie. South and Central did. 

Grandma, Aye, Mertex, Cafe, FA, Sameech-so working from here I can take out Mertex and Sameech, possible PR's, I totally missed it but I guess Shaitra jailed Aye? So that leaves Grandma, FA, Cafe. 

@Shaitra-when did you jail Aye?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Sgt_Gath said:


> Granted, I'm still new. I don't know a whole lot about "scumtells," "metas," and what have you.
> 
> However, I can say that you have been rather obstinate, uncooperative, and combative in virtually *all* of your behavior in this game so far.
> 
> That *does* strike me as being suspicious. I'm far from the only one who thinks so.
> 
> Now, _maybe_, you really are the doc, and you've just been really paranoid about it all game. I can't say at this point.
> 
> All I'm saying is that your past behavior has been questionable, and dropping a claim, that might very well be false, at L1 doesn't entirely make up for that.
> 
> We'll just have to see where things go from here.



Just for general info, if you are a PR and are about to be lynched (meaning you are at L-1 or L-2), that is the time to claim your role and what you know to help town. If the lynch happens anyway, town will have the information given along with the vote count to start from the next game day.


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *In order for a Scum team to win, it must kill the enemy Scum team and have its own numbers equal or exceed that of Town's numbers. This is typical of Multiball.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Wake.
> 
> 
> *Vote: Sameech
> *
> This vote is based Avatar's statements prior to his lynch and statements made in Central before his lynch. I can't help but wonder if he was not leveling the playing field for his partner.
> 
> I know you said it would be WIFOM Sam, but this is my vote for now.
Click to expand...


Why would you believe Scum?  Of course Avi would like for Fire to win, that is why he would FOS Sameech, to draw attention away from his real partner, Grandma.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> OK, North, West, East did not know about Rosie. South and Central did.
> 
> Grandma, Aye, Mertex, Cafe, FA, Sameech-so working from here I can take out Mertex and Sameech, possible PR's, I totally missed it but I guess Shaitra jailed Aye? So that leaves Grandma, FA, Cafe.
> 
> @Shaitra-when did you jail Aye?



She jailed me last night. Official USMB Mafia Game 5 A Game of Fire and Ice Page 159 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, North, West, East did not know about Rosie. South and Central did.
> 
> Grandma, Aye, Mertex, Cafe, FA, Sameech-so working from here I can take out Mertex and Sameech, possible PR's, I totally missed it but I guess Shaitra jailed Aye? So that leaves Grandma, FA, Cafe.
> 
> @Shaitra-when did you jail Aye?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She jailed me last night. Official USMB Mafia Game 5 A Game of Fire and Ice Page 159 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
Click to expand...


OMG-That is just pathetic that I even thanked that post, LOL. Thanks


----------



## Wake

*At the start of Day 4, something will happen.

You will not be informed of what happened.*


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *In order for a Scum team to win, it must kill the enemy Scum team and have its own numbers equal or exceed that of Town's numbers. This is typical of Multiball.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Wake.
> 
> 
> *Vote: Sameech
> *
> This vote is based Avatar's statements prior to his lynch and statements made in Central before his lynch. I can't help but wonder if he was not leveling the playing field for his partner.
> 
> I know you said it would be WIFOM Sam, but this is my vote for now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why would you believe Scum?  Of course Avi would like for Fire to win, that is why he would FOS Sameech, to draw attention away from his real partner, Grandma.
Click to expand...



I stated it was because of scum's win condition. They are to take out the opposing scum team to win. That and how Avatar spoke in Central before being lynched.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wake said:


> *At the start of Day 4, something will happen.
> 
> You will not be informed of what happened.*



Um, Okay....

Sounds mysterious.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wolfsister77 said:


> OK, North, West, East did not know about Rosie. South and Central did.
> 
> Grandma, Aye, Mertex, Cafe, FA, Sameech-so working from here I can take out Mertex and Sameech, possible PR's, I totally missed it but I guess Shaitra jailed Aye? So that leaves Grandma, FA, Cafe.
> 
> @Shaitra-when did you jail Aye?



OK, So Aye was jailed last night which takes her out of the equation since we knew Fire and Ice both shot at someone and there is only one fire mafia and Aye was jailed so she's not the fire mafia that shot Rosie. See, now I am getting somewhere. Grandma is looking more and more suspicious.

We have Grandma FA, and Cafe. Grandma was in South where Rosie outed herself as cop. She's got to be fire mafia. It's possible it was FA or Cafe but I would look first at the one's in Rosie's own neighborhood where she said she was the and Grandma is the only choice left.

*Vote: Grandma*


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wolfsister77 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, North, West, East did not know about Rosie. South and Central did.
> 
> Grandma, Aye, Mertex, Cafe, FA, Sameech-so working from here I can take out Mertex and Sameech, possible PR's, I totally missed it but I guess Shaitra jailed Aye? So that leaves Grandma, FA, Cafe.
> 
> @Shaitra-when did you jail Aye?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, So Aye was jailed last night which takes her out of the equation since we knew Fire and Ice both shot at someone and there is only one fire mafia and Aye was jailed so she's not the fire mafia that shot Rosie. See, now I am getting somewhere. Grandma is looking more and more suspicious.
> 
> We have Grandma FA, and Cafe. Grandma was in South where Rosie outed herself as cop. She's got to be fire mafia. It's possible it was FA or Cafe but I would look first at the one's in Rosie's own neighborhood where she said she was the and Grandma is the only choice left.
> 
> *Vote: Grandma*
Click to expand...


Said she was the cop-LOL Kind of left that out.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> *At the start of Day 4, something will happen.
> 
> You will not be informed of what happened.*



OK....................................


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> *At the start of Day 4, something will happen.
> 
> You will not be informed of what happened.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK....................................
Click to expand...


He's gonna have a cake sitting in the middle of an ice sculpture with fire coming out the top of it, and none of us get to eat any of it. We just get to look at the pictures of it he posts.


----------



## ScarletRage

Like I need any more reason to be paranoid. Day 4 ugh.

@Aye, I am erratic bc I don't have base townreads. It is multiball. Even scum scumhunt.


----------



## Mertex

Sgt_Gath said:


> Granted, I'm still new. I don't know a whole lot about "scumtells," "metas," and what have you.
> 
> However, I can say that you have been rather obstinate, uncooperative, and combative in virtually *all* of your behavior in this game so far.
> 
> That *does* strike me as being suspicious. I'm far from the only one who thinks so.
> 
> Now, _maybe_, you really are the doc, and you've just been really paranoid about it all game. I can't say at this point.
> 
> All I'm saying is that your past behavior has been questionable, and dropping a claim, that might very well be false, at L1 doesn't entirely make up for that.
> 
> We'll just have to see where things go from here.



I can understand why you think I've been obstinate, but consider my position.  Everyone knew I had stolen Shaitra's ability.  I knew it was worthless as soon as I got it.  Everyone wanted me to use it, and I had to explain why I couldn't.  I was being pressed....and I didn't want to have to reveal my PR, so yes, I was getting a bit testy, mostly because I didn't know what to do.  Risk being lynched and rob town of some protection, or expose myself and risk being killed at night and rob town of protection. 

In a more simple game, I would never have claimed, I would have just let everyone think I had a PR but not claimed.  In this game, I knew that I had a chance because if both Teams targeted me, they would get nothing.  They can't communicate to each other who their target is going to be, so the chances are they both vote for me or both vote for someone else, in which case I live for another day and am able to protect another Townie once again.  Since they can't tell each other who they are going to target, they just have to guess what the other team is going to do and I have a chance of maybe living one more day.

I'm not afraid of dying because if I die I will flip Town and I will be shown as the Town Doc, and that too will help Town, but they could also be misled by Scum and end up lynching me and losing another Townie at night.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

ScarletRage said:


> Like I need any more reason to be paranoid. Day 4 ugh.
> 
> @Aye, I am erratic bc I don't have base townreads. It is multiball. Even scum scumhunt.



I think your sister is ready to whack you upside the head this game. LOL


----------



## Sgt_Gath

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Just for general info, if you are a PR and are about to be lynched (meaning you are at L-1 or L-2), that is the time to claim your role and what you know to help town. If the lynch happens anyway, town will have the information given along with the vote count to start from the next game day.



True. Though, it could just as easily be a really ballsy scum ploy.

However, I will give Mertex this much for sure. No one has counter claimed (yet, anyway).

That is a major point indicating that he is probably telling the truth.



Mertex said:


> I can understand why you think I've been obstinate, but consider my position.  Everyone knew I had stolen Shaitra's ability.  I knew it was worthless as soon as I got it.  Everyone wanted me to use it, and I had to explain why I couldn't.  I was being pressed....and I didn't want to have to reveal my PR, so yes, I was getting a bit testy, mostly because I didn't know what to do.  Risk being lynched and rob town of some protection, or expose myself and risk being killed at night and rob town of protection.
> 
> In a more simple game, I would never have claimed, I would have just let everyone think I had a PR but not claimed.  In this game, I knew that I had a chance because if both Teams targeted me, they would get nothing.  They can't communicate to each other who their target is going to be, so the chances are they both vote for me or both vote for someone else, in which case I live for another day and am able to protect another Townie once again.  Since they can't tell each other who they are going to target, they just have to guess what the other team is going to do and I have a chance of maybe living one more day.
> 
> I'm not afraid of dying because if I die I will flip Town and I will be shown as the Town Doc, and that too will help Town, but they could also be misled by Scum and end up lynching me and losing another Townie at night.



Fair enough. As you pointed out earlier, and I just said to Aye, no one has counter-claimed yet.

Granted, that might be because the real doc is trying to lie low. However, until something else comes along, it's really all we have to go off of here.

Your claim seems legit.


----------



## Grandma

Mertex said:


> You know they targeted me..............
> 
> Both Mafia teams now know I am the Town Doc.  They can't coordinate without tipping Town off, so they were hoping that one or the other would target someone else, like what happened on Night one, but only because just one Mafia Team knew Rosie was Cop.  Ice failed because TN had protected me, but I'm sure that Ice aimed for me on Night 1 and that is why they didn't get anything.
> 
> Grandma is getting so angry that I'm pointing the finger at her that she's going around "disliking" all my posts.  And all because I am adamant that she is Mafia.   She acted the same in Game 4 when she was Mafia, she can't take the heat without getting angry.  I was paying her back, until it hit me, she's angry, cause I came after her.
> 
> If we don't lynch her now, she's going to get away like she did in Game 4.
> 
> *Vote:Grandma*



You were not necessarily the target. Assuming that you really are the Doc, you can only protect 1 person per Night, and that person might not be a likely target.

There are Townies here that may have guessed who the Scum are. Then there's Scarlet with her Vote Analysis. There may be other PRs.

And I negged your posts because they're factually vacant.


----------



## Grandma

Mertex said:


> Shaitra, Grandma is Avatar's partner.
> 
> Who has lied in this thread?  Who was in the neighborhood with Rosie?  Who broadcasted in another neighborhood that Rosie needed protection.  It all adds up, if you are willing to consider it.



Who lied? Mertex did.

I didn't broadcast all over Central. That's why Avi thanked Aye.

Mertex is not playing to Town's win condition. She decided that she was the Most Important Player and let Rosie get NK'd. 

Yep.


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> You were not necessarily the target. Assuming that you really are the Doc, you can only protect 1 person per Night, and that person might not be a likely target.



Yes, but it is more likely that Mafia would come after me considering that I have claimed to be the Doc. 



> There are Townies here that may have guessed who the Scum are. Then there's Scarlet with her Vote Analysis. There may be other PRs.


And how do both Mafia teams know who those PRs are so they would both target one of them?



> And I negged your posts because they're factually vacant.



You know that both Rosie and Aye confirmed the fact that you lied about me.  How is that vacant?

You knew Rosie was a cop and then went over to the other neighborhood and asked for protection for her knowing that it would put her at risk if Scum was there, but at the same time if you are Scum, deflecting it from yourself because now everyone in that neighborhood is being considered suspect.

Why did you lie about me?  Answer that and put it to rest.


----------



## Grandma

Mertex said:


> Fire knew that Rosie had a PR because Grandma and Aye took that information to the other neighborhood.  I believe Avatar was in that neighborhood that Cafe created because he was the one that said Grandma and Aye mentioned that Rosie needed protection.
> 
> Who else could Ice have targeted that would have yielded a no-kill on N1?  I had protection from Tn and that's why they weren't able to kill me.
> 
> If we take out Grandma, we'll only have one Mafia team left and an opportunity for Town to finally win.



I never revealed to Central that Rosie had a PR. Everyone in Central knows this.

Mertex is lying. Mertex knows she's lying. Now all of you do too.


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shaitra, Grandma is Avatar's partner.
> 
> Who has lied in this thread?  Who was in the neighborhood with Rosie?  Who broadcasted in another neighborhood that Rosie needed protection.  It all adds up, if you are willing to consider it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who lied? Mertex did.
> 
> I didn't broadcast all over Central. That's why Avi thanked Aye.
> 
> Mertex is not playing to Town's win condition. She decided that she was the Most Important Player and let Rosie get NK'd.
> 
> Yep.
Click to expand...


You're the only one that has been confirmed a liar.  Rosie (Town) said you lied.  Aye, confirmed not Fire, also verified that you lied.

I didn't decide I was the most important player.  I just said I was more valuable to Town alive than dead.  You're the one that killed Rosie, even Avi hinted at it.

Avi would thank Aye because he wanted to deflect suspicion from you.  Aye has not lied, you have, and anyone that believes you must have blinders on.


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fire knew that Rosie had a PR because Grandma and Aye took that information to the other neighborhood.  I believe Avatar was in that neighborhood that Cafe created because he was the one that said Grandma and Aye mentioned that Rosie needed protection.
> 
> Who else could Ice have targeted that would have yielded a no-kill on N1?  I had protection from Tn and that's why they weren't able to kill me.
> 
> If we take out Grandma, we'll only have one Mafia team left and an opportunity for Town to finally win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never revealed to Central that Rosie had a PR. Everyone in Central knows this.
> 
> Mertex is lying. Mertex knows she's lying. Now all of you do too.
Click to expand...



Keep laying it on Grandma.  Avi posted that you and Aye mentioned that Rosie needed protection.  That in itself put Rosie at risk and deflected from you and Avi that you were the Fire team.  

Even if you convince everyone and they lynch me, by next day, you'll be the #1 suspect.


----------



## Grandma

Mertex said:


> I then stole Shaitra's, who was identical to my Doc power, except with that one, I would die instead of the person I shielded.  I could only use one or the other....why would I use the one that could kill me?



To save the most important PR, perhaps?


*



			Then Grandma brought it to the main game thread that I was Scum because I was the only one that had not revealed their abililty when Aye, Rosie and her had.  When I posted that I had indeed revealed, she changed her story to "did not reveal before you activated".  When Aye and Rosie confirmed that I had revealed before I activated, she changed her story again to "revealing and activating in a short period is the same as not revealing".  Then Rosie even posted in the QT that I revealed 1 1/2 hours before activating and asked her why she was making such a big deal over it, since I didn't have to do either.  

That is the big lie.

Click to expand...

*

 Saying that I outed Rosie in Central is a much, much bigger lie*.**
*



> Then she posted that she doesn't believe I'm the Town Doc after I claimed.  If she really believes that, she would vote for me and start a wagon on me, but she doesn't because she's afraid that when it is revealed that I am Town Doc, her game is over.  I'm not afraid to start a wagon on her, because I know that she is Scum.



I'm certain you aren't the Doc, and I'm certain that the longer you're in the Game the more certain it becomes that Town will lose.


----------



## MathBlade

ScarletRage said:


> Like I need any more reason to be paranoid. Day 4 ugh.
> 
> @Aye, I am erratic bc I don't have base townreads. It is multiball. Even scum scumhunt.



While I think you are scum this post was hilarious! Thanks sis!


----------



## House

Mertex said:


> Aye, confirmed not Fire



Whoa... When did that happen??


----------



## Grandma

Mertex said:


> It would have been a magnificent tactic for Grandma, because by shielding Rosie (with Shaitra's shield) and considering Fire targeted Rosie, I would have ended up dead, too, because Rosie could not be protected.



he shield would have protected Rosie.



> I didn't protect Rosie with my Doc protect because I was leery that Rosie was even PR, considering that she was so willing to share her role in the neighborhood where we had no idea if our neighbors were indeed Town.



And yet we're all expected to believe that you're the Doctor. Uh huh.



> And, the way I see it, a Cop is way more valuable than a Doc because all I can do is protect...I could be protecting Mafia for all I know.  Rosie as the Cop,  can investigate, and if she did get suspicious of Grandma because of Grandma's lie, she would probably have  investigated Grandma and known why she was lying....but you should know this, already.



In our neighborhood QT asked Rosie to investigate me. Why did you not mention that, Mertex? Why did you not ask Rosie to investigate you?


----------



## Grandma

> In our neighborhood QT asked Rosie to investigate me. Why did you not mention that, Mertex? Why did you not ask Rosie to investigate you?



In our neighborhood QT _I_ asked Rosie to investigate me.


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I then stole Shaitra's, who was identical to my Doc power, except with that one, I would die instead of the person I shielded.  I could only use one or the other....why would I use the one that could kill me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To save the most important PR, perhaps?
Click to expand...

I could have saved her with my Doc protect, and not die... but Rosie said she couldn't be saved.  Why are you lying about that?





> Saying that I outed Rosie in Central is a much, much bigger lie*.*


I said that Avi posted that you and Aye had requested Rosie be protected.  Why are you lying again?



> I'm certain you aren't the Doc, and I'm certain that the longer you're in the Game the more certain it becomes that Town will lose.



Fine.  I'm sure once Mafia succeeds in killing me, everyone will see that I am.  I'm not a bit concerned about it.

However, you will do everything you can to stay alive because you know that once you are gone, Fire has lost and you don't like losing.  Tsk, tsk.


----------



## ScarletRage

Sgt_Gath said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just for general info, if you are a PR and are about to be lynched (meaning you are at L-1 or L-2), that is the time to claim your role and what you know to help town. If the lynch happens anyway, town will have the information given along with the vote count to start from the next game day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True. Though, it could just as easily be a really ballsy scum ploy.
> 
> However, I will give Mertex this much for sure. No one has counter claimed (yet, anyway).
> 
> That is a major point indicating that he is probably telling the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can understand why you think I've been obstinate, but consider my position.  Everyone knew I had stolen Shaitra's ability.  I knew it was worthless as soon as I got it.  Everyone wanted me to use it, and I had to explain why I couldn't.  I was being pressed....and I didn't want to have to reveal my PR, so yes, I was getting a bit testy, mostly because I didn't know what to do.  Risk being lynched and rob town of some protection, or expose myself and risk being killed at night and rob town of protection.
> 
> In a more simple game, I would never have claimed, I would have just let everyone think I had a PR but not claimed.  In this game, I knew that I had a chance because if both Teams targeted me, they would get nothing.  They can't communicate to each other who their target is going to be, so the chances are they both vote for me or both vote for someone else, in which case I live for another day and am able to protect another Townie once again.  Since they can't tell each other who they are going to target, they just have to guess what the other team is going to do and I have a chance of maybe living one more day.
> 
> I'm not afraid of dying because if I die I will flip Town and I will be shown as the Town Doc, and that too will help Town, but they could also be misled by Scum and end up lynching me and losing another Townie at night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fair enough. As you pointed out earlier, and I just said to Aye, no one has counter-claimed yet.
> 
> Granted, that might be because the real doc is trying to lie low. However, until something else comes along, it's really all we have to go off of here.
> 
> Your claim seems legit.
Click to expand...

When did you become convinced of this?


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> In our neighborhood QT asked Rosie to investigate me. Why did you not mention that, Mertex? Why did you not ask Rosie to investigate you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In our neighborhood QT _I_ asked Rosie to investigate me.
Click to expand...


I have already explained it a million times.  The fact that Rosie exposed her PR made me think she was not Town.  Why would I ask her to investigate me if I didn't think she was Town.  At least I have been honest about it, but all you do is lie. 

Why would you suggest that Rosie be protected if you believed she was telling the truth and put her at risk?

And you still haven't answered my question.  Why did you lie about me and say I didn't reveal my ability in the QT when I did?


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ScarletRage said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just for general info, if you are a PR and are about to be lynched (meaning you are at L-1 or L-2), that is the time to claim your role and what you know to help town. If the lynch happens anyway, town will have the information given along with the vote count to start from the next game day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True. Though, it could just as easily be a really ballsy scum ploy.
> 
> However, I will give Mertex this much for sure. No one has counter claimed (yet, anyway).
> 
> That is a major point indicating that he is probably telling the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can understand why you think I've been obstinate, but consider my position.  Everyone knew I had stolen Shaitra's ability.  I knew it was worthless as soon as I got it.  Everyone wanted me to use it, and I had to explain why I couldn't.  I was being pressed....and I didn't want to have to reveal my PR, so yes, I was getting a bit testy, mostly because I didn't know what to do.  Risk being lynched and rob town of some protection, or expose myself and risk being killed at night and rob town of protection.
> 
> In a more simple game, I would never have claimed, I would have just let everyone think I had a PR but not claimed.  In this game, I knew that I had a chance because if both Teams targeted me, they would get nothing.  They can't communicate to each other who their target is going to be, so the chances are they both vote for me or both vote for someone else, in which case I live for another day and am able to protect another Townie once again.  Since they can't tell each other who they are going to target, they just have to guess what the other team is going to do and I have a chance of maybe living one more day.
> 
> I'm not afraid of dying because if I die I will flip Town and I will be shown as the Town Doc, and that too will help Town, but they could also be misled by Scum and end up lynching me and losing another Townie at night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fair enough. As you pointed out earlier, and I just said to Aye, no one has counter-claimed yet.
> 
> Granted, that might be because the real doc is trying to lie low. However, until something else comes along, it's really all we have to go off of here.
> 
> Your claim seems legit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When did you become convinced of this?
Click to expand...


It makes sense. If she's not the Doc, where's the counter claim?

As I just said earlier, there might another doc who's simply lying low right now. However, I can't think of why they would, when they could just out Mertex as being scum outright.


----------



## Grandma

Mertex said:


> No Cafe, Rosie could not be protected.  She had unique Cop role where she could not be protected.  Had I used the shield on Rosie, she still would have been dead, and I would have been dead, too.   Wake said, whoever you "shield" - if they would die, you die instead.  At least that was my understanding.  Rosie even posted that on the neighborhood QT.  She said, "don't waste it on me - I can't be protected".



Liar.

Wake was asked about the Shield and he confirmed that it would have saved Rosie.

It was posted in this thread.


----------



## Mertex

House said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aye, confirmed not Fire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa... When did that happen??
Click to expand...


Shiatra claimed that she jailed her that night, so Aye could not have tried to kill anyone, ergo not Fire, since we know that both Mafia teams tried the same target and failed.


----------



## House

Grandma seems to be at L-2 unless I missed something.


----------



## CaféAuLait

[


Mertex said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of note here is that avatar argued extensively that there can't be two of the same scum in one hood.  Grandma is in the same hood.
> 
> Things that make you go hmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma was not in Avatar's hood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She was in the hood that Cafe created and Avatar was in that one, too.  I know because Avatar posted that Grandma and Aye had asked for protection for Rosie in that QT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I posted before, that hood is irrelevant regarding Avatar's statement because he was referring to the odds of players landing in there via randomizer.
> 
> Central was cherry picked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think we're talking about two different things.  Yes, Avatar was referring to the original neighborhoods when he talked about two Scum being in the same neighborhood not being realistic or likely.
> 
> But I know Grandma and Aye were not in his original neighborhood because they were in mine.  And Avatar posted that Aye and Grandma made a request in the QT that Rosie be protected, so it had to be in Central, because he was not in my original neighborhood.
Click to expand...



I just looked in Central to see what Avatar said about this. He made this comment when you were calling Grandma and Rosie a scum team before Rosie was NKed. He said it would statistically impossible for scum from the same scum team to be in the same neighborhood.  I did not realize he made the same post on the forum here. Why does it matter?  Do you think it was a clue?


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Cafe, Rosie could not be protected.  She had unique Cop role where she could not be protected.  Had I used the shield on Rosie, she still would have been dead, and I would have been dead, too.   Wake said, whoever you "shield" - if they would die, you die instead.  At least that was my understanding.  Rosie even posted that on the neighborhood QT.  She said, "don't waste it on me - I can't be protected".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liar.
> 
> Wake was asked about the Shield and he confirmed that it would have saved Rosie.
> 
> It was posted in this thread.
Click to expand...


Please post where Wake said Rosie's role would have been saved.  He was talking about any Townie that didn't have the "no protection" on their role, he didn't point out Rosie when he said that.

You are really trying hard.  But you have to prove what you say.  So post where Wake said that Rosie would have been saved, not that "the person I shielded if targeted would be saved and I would die"  you're just trying to confuse those that can be confused.


----------



## House

Grandma said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> No Cafe, Rosie could not be protected.  She had unique Cop role where she could not be protected.  Had I used the shield on Rosie, she still would have been dead, and I would have been dead, too.   Wake said, whoever you "shield" - if they would die, you die instead.  At least that was my understanding.  Rosie even posted that on the neighborhood QT.  She said, "don't waste it on me - I can't be protected".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liar.
> 
> Wake was asked about the Shield and he confirmed that it would have saved Rosie.
> 
> It was posted in this thread.
Click to expand...

Irrelevant, considering he posted that long after the events Mertex was posting about.

Apparently, Rosie was going by the wiki's definition of Macho, but Wake makes up his own it seems.

Way to dissemble, just like your partner.


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait said:


> [
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of note here is that avatar argued extensively that there can't be two of the same scum in one hood.  Grandma is in the same hood.
> 
> Things that make you go hmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma was not in Avatar's hood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She was in the hood that Cafe created and Avatar was in that one, too.  I know because Avatar posted that Grandma and Aye had asked for protection for Rosie in that QT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I posted before, that hood is irrelevant regarding Avatar's statement because he was referring to the odds of players landing in there via randomizer.
> 
> Central was cherry picked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think we're talking about two different things.  Yes, Avatar was referring to the original neighborhoods when he talked about two Scum being in the same neighborhood not being realistic or likely.
> 
> But I know Grandma and Aye were not in his original neighborhood because they were in mine.  And Avatar posted that Aye and Grandma made a request in the QT that Rosie be protected, so it had to be in Central, because he was not in my original neighborhood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I just looked in Central to see what Avatar said about this. He made this comment when you were calling Grandma and Rosie a scum team before Rosie was NKed. He said it would statistically impossible for scum from the same scum team to be in the same neighborhood.  I did not realize he made the same post on the forum here. Why does it matter?  Do you think it was a clue?
Click to expand...


I have no idea what kind of clue that would be.  He was talking about the original neighborhoods, but Wake already verified that it was possible for more than one Scum to reside together in the same neighborhood, the ones he randomized.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of note here is that avatar argued extensively that there can't be two of the same scum in one hood.  Grandma is in the same hood.
> 
> Things that make you go hmmm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma was not in Avatar's hood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She was in the hood that Cafe created and Avatar was in that one, too.  I know because Avatar posted that Grandma and Aye had asked for protection for Rosie in that QT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I posted before, that hood is irrelevant regarding Avatar's statement because he was referring to the odds of players landing in there via randomizer.
> 
> Central was cherry picked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think we're talking about two different things.  Yes, Avatar was referring to the original neighborhoods when he talked about two Scum being in the same neighborhood not being realistic or likely.
> 
> But I know Grandma and Aye were not in his original neighborhood because they were in mine.  And Avatar posted that Aye and Grandma made a request in the QT that Rosie be protected, so it had to be in Central, because he was not in my original neighborhood.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I just looked in Central to see what Avatar said about this. He made this comment when you were calling Grandma and Rosie a scum team before Rosie was NKed. He said it would statistically impossible for scum from the same scum team to be in the same neighborhood.  I did not realize he made the same post on the forum here. Why does it matter?  Do you think it was a clue?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have no idea what kind of clue that would be.  He was talking about the original neighborhoods, but Wake already verified that it was possible for more than one Scum to reside together in the same neighborhood, the ones he randomized.
Click to expand...



Okay it just seemed to be a point of contention or focus, I was not sure why it kept coming up, that is why I asked. I wondered if you wanted me to look for more comments on the matter in Central.


----------



## ScarletRage

Is anyone reading Garth's posts?

He pushes hard for Mertex to reveal who she healed. He continues that push into Day 2.

He unvotes Mertex. Then votes Grandma.

Then he says Mertex's claim is legit without getting the info he has been pushing for.


----------



## Grandma

Mertex said:


> I have already explained it a million times.  The fact that Rosie exposed her PR made me think she was not Town.  Why would I ask her to investigate me if I didn't think she was Town.  At least I have been honest about it, but all you do is lie.



And the fact that you claimed Doc to save your ass from a lynch doesn't make you confirmed Town, much less confirmed PR.



> Why would you suggest that Rosie be protected if you believed she was telling the truth and put her at risk?



Why do you not bother reading the thread?

I posted several times that some players were suspicious of Rosie's quiet behavior, and were seriously considering lynching her.

Aye and I told Central that she was Town. The suspicions escalated so we said she had a useful ability for the next couple of nights. 

Eventually Aye finally told them that Rosie had a PR and needed protection for at least the next 2 nights. I never said PR, but I did agree that Rosie needed protection.



> And you still haven't answered my question.  Why did you lie about me and say I didn't reveal my ability in the QT when I did?



There's a BIG difference between a lie and a mistake. 

Three of us outed our abilities. You did not. We repeatedly asked you to. 

You finally revealed, early in the morning when we other 3 were not even in the thread. Then you left the QT and came here an hour later to Activate the ability.

My _mistake_ was in reversing the sequence of events.


Now, explain why you lied and said that  I BROADCAST all over Central that Rosie was the Cop.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ScarletRage said:


> Is anyone reading Garth's posts?
> 
> He pushes hard for Mertex to reveal who she healed. He continues that push into Day 2.
> 
> He unvotes Mertex. Then votes Grandma.
> 
> Then he says Mertex's claim is legit without getting the info he has been pushing for.



She already gave me an answer for why she didn't use it.

She used her doc ability instead.

@Mertex 

Who did you use your healing ability on?


----------



## ScarletRage

Gath, did she ever answer why she attempted to mislead us with the whole you don't know that business?


----------



## ScarletRage

Gath, what convinced you her claim was valid?


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ScarletRage said:


> Gath, did she ever answer why she attempted to mislead us with the whole you don't know that business?



Assuming she actually is Doc. The answer would be obvious.

She was attempting to hide that fact.

For that matter, why are you grilling me about this? Ask her if you're so curious.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ScarletRage said:


> Gath, what convinced you her claim was valid?



Primarily, the fact that no one has counter claimed.

There isn't a possibility that we have* no *doctor, is there?


----------



## Grandma

Mertex said:


> Please post where Wake said Rosie's role would have been saved.



POST 2670:

*If a player were to guard someone targeted by an icy or fiery blast, that person would take the blast and die, while the original target would live.*


   Scarlet pointed out that standard rules trump individual rules unless otherwise specified, or something like that.

*THE MEAT SHIELD WOULD HAVE SAVED ROSIE.*


----------



## CaféAuLait

Woah, I just found something in Central which has raised my hackles.

*@Grandma
*
Why did you suggest Mertex was not in a neighborhood, when you both where in the *same hood*? In fact you suggested it to make Mertex sound scummy.

*Post 30* Central Neighborhood.

*Unvote*


----------



## House

The lack of a counterclaim is compelling.


----------



## Mertex

Sgt_Gath said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone reading Garth's posts?
> 
> He pushes hard for Mertex to reveal who she healed. He continues that push into Day 2.
> 
> He unvotes Mertex. Then votes Grandma.
> 
> Then he says Mertex's claim is legit without getting the info he has been pushing for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She already gave me an answer for why she didn't use it.
> 
> She used her doc ability instead.
> 
> @Mertex
> 
> Who did you use your healing ability on?
Click to expand...


I'm still not sure that it helps Town or Scum if I reveal.  But, I will take a chance.  I protected tn.  I knew that some were claiming that he was Scum, but I was convinced he was Town.  Not sure he was targeted since there were other abilities/powers in play.  Still not convinced that revealing it helps Town, but I'm still learning in this game, I've made mistakes, but I don't lie.


----------



## Grandma

Sgt_Gath said:


> Primarily, the fact that no one has counter claimed.
> 
> There isn't a possibility that we have* no *doctor, is there?



It is possible that there is no Doctor. It is also possible that there is a REAL Doctor that's not stupid enough to counter-claim so early in the Game.



CaféAuLait said:


> Woah, I just found something in Central which has raised my hackles.
> 
> *@ Grandma
> *
> Why did you suggest Mertex was not in a neighborhood, when you both where in the *same hood*? In fact you suggested it to make Mertex sound scummy.
> 
> *Post 30* Central Neighborhood.
> 
> *Unvote*



Early in the Game several of us were hiding that we were in hoods. As more and more players outed their hoods, I finally did too.


----------



## CaféAuLait

@Grandma

Please see my post 3291

You made that post in Central

*08-22-2014
01:46 AM ET (US)
Post 30
*
Why wouldn't you have known Mertex was in your neighborhood at that time?  Why did you suggest she was not in a neighborhood to make her appear scummy, when she was in YOUR hood?


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please post where Wake said Rosie's role would have been saved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POST 2670:
> 
> *If a player were to guard someone targeted by an icy or fiery blast, that person would take the blast and die, while the original target would live.*
> 
> 
> Scarlet pointed out that standard rules trump individual rules unless otherwise specified, or something like that.
> 
> *THE MEAT SHIELD WOULD HAVE SAVED ROSIE.*
Click to expand...


*Rosie herself said she could not be saved.  You saw her post.  Aye has confirmed that.*  And, I didn't believe Rosie was telling the truth about being Cop, because I've never known a PR to reveal their role that early in the game in front of others that may be Scum, like you.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Primarily, the fact that no one has counter claimed.
> 
> There isn't a possibility that we have* no *doctor, is there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is possible that there is no Doctor. It is also possible that there is a REAL Doctor that's not stupid enough to counter-claim so early in the Game.
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Woah, I just found something in Central which has raised my hackles.
> 
> *@ Grandma
> *
> Why did you suggest Mertex was not in a neighborhood, when you both where in the *same hood*? In fact you suggested it to make Mertex sound scummy.
> 
> *Post 30* Central Neighborhood.
> 
> *Unvote*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Early in the Game several of us were hiding that we were in hoods. As more and more players outed their hoods, I finally did too.
Click to expand...



Hiding *you* are in a neighborhood is fine, suggesting Mertex is NOT in your same hood to have her appear scummy is scummy


----------



## ScarletRage

Grandma, Mertex is like


House said:


> The lack of a counterclaim is compelling.



I am not the doctor but if I was I woouldn't cc.

There could also be no doctor given I am iceproof.


----------



## House

Grandma said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Primarily, the fact that no one has counter claimed.
> 
> There isn't a possibility that we have* no *doctor, is there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is possible that there is no Doctor. It is also possible that there is a REAL Doctor that's not stupid enough to counter-claim so early in the Game.
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Woah, I just found something in Central which has raised my hackles.
> 
> *@ Grandma
> *
> Why did you suggest Mertex was not in a neighborhood, when you both where in the *same hood*? In fact you suggested it to make Mertex sound scummy.
> 
> *Post 30* Central Neighborhood.
> 
> *Unvote*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Early in the Game several of us were hiding that we were in hoods. As more and more players outed their hoods, I finally did too.
Click to expand...

Non responsive.

She didn't ask why you said YOU weren't in a hood.  She asked why you LIED.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> Grandma, Mertex is like
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> The lack of a counterclaim is compelling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not the doctor but if I was I woouldn't cc.
> 
> There could also be no doctor given I am iceproof.
Click to expand...


You're iceproof because you're fire, but I'm a nice guy that doesn't like to hold such things against people.

What's your read on FA?


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Primarily, the fact that no one has counter claimed.
> 
> There isn't a possibility that we have* no *doctor, is there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is possible that there is no Doctor. It is also possible that there is a REAL Doctor that's not stupid enough to counter-claim so early in the Game.
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Woah, I just found something in Central which has raised my hackles.
> 
> *@ Grandma
> *
> Why did you suggest Mertex was not in a neighborhood, when you both where in the *same hood*? In fact you suggested it to make Mertex sound scummy.
> 
> *Post 30* Central Neighborhood.
> 
> *Unvote*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Early in the Game several of us were hiding that we were in hoods. As more and more players outed their hoods, I finally did too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Non responsive.
> 
> She didn't ask why you said YOU weren't in a hood.  She asked why you LIED.
Click to expand...



She really did not lie but strongly suggested Mertex was not in a hood.

I said something about Mertex outing her hood on the Pitchfork thread and her mentioning neding to find her PMs. I thought it may be weird. Grandma use that post of mine to strongly suggest Mertex was not in a neighborhood, much less her own.


----------



## CaféAuLait

I would like to hear more Grandma

I thought I saw  Grandma at L-1? I don't want to hammer so early in the day. But this would be wicked if we got two so quick!


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Primarily, the fact that no one has counter claimed.
> 
> There isn't a possibility that we have* no *doctor, is there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is possible that there is no Doctor. It is also possible that there is a REAL Doctor that's not stupid enough to counter-claim so early in the Game.
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Woah, I just found something in Central which has raised my hackles.
> 
> *@ Grandma
> *
> Why did you suggest Mertex was not in a neighborhood, when you both where in the *same hood*? In fact you suggested it to make Mertex sound scummy.
> 
> *Post 30* Central Neighborhood.
> 
> *Unvote*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Early in the Game several of us were hiding that we were in hoods. As more and more players outed their hoods, I finally did too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Non responsive.
> 
> She didn't ask why you said YOU weren't in a hood.  She asked why you LIED.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> She really did not lie but strongly suggested Mertex was not in a hood.
> 
> I said something about Mertex outing her hood on the Pitchfork thread and her mentioning neding to find her PMs. I thought it may be weird. Grandma use that post of mine to strongly suggest Mertex was not in a neighborhood, much less her own.
Click to expand...

Deception is deception. She damned well knew Merged was in a hood, even suggesting otherwise is lying.

Why would town do such a thing?  They wouldn't.


----------



## House

FU autocorrect!


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait said:


> @Grandma
> 
> Please see my post 3291
> 
> You made that post in Central
> 
> *08-22-2014
> 01:46 AM ET (US)
> Post 30
> *
> Why wouldn't you have known Mertex was in your neighborhood at that time?  Why did you suggest she was not in a neighborhood to make her appear scummy, when she was in YOUR hood?




I think Grandma's behavior is the one that has been scummy all along.  She accused me right off the bat in the QT because I didn't post immediately after we got the address to the QT.  We had changed software, I couldn't find my pm's where the address to the QT was.  Then she got upset because everyone was accepting that we were all town and revealing their abilities and I was holding back.  Then Rosie revealed her PR, and that freaked me out....cause they were using the word powers and I was afraid they wanted me  to reveal my Doc power.  When I finally did reveal, she posted in the main thread that I hadn't.  She's been lying left and right.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Post 68, about 10 hours later, than the post you suggest Mertex is not in a hood, you revel you are in a neighborhood, but do not out your neighbors.

08-22-2014
05:33 PM ET (US)


----------



## Grandma

Cafe, it was early in the Game. Nobody in Central was outing info.


----------



## Grandma

CaféAuLait said:


> @Grandma
> 
> Please see my post 3291
> 
> You made that post in Central
> 
> *08-22-2014
> 01:46 AM ET (US)
> Post 30
> *
> Why wouldn't you have known Mertex was in your neighborhood at that time?  Why did you suggest she was not in a neighborhood to make her appear scummy, when she was in YOUR hood?



It was early in the Game. Nobody was outing info.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Sorry, grandma that sounds like BS.


House said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Primarily, the fact that no one has counter claimed.
> 
> There isn't a possibility that we have* no *doctor, is there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is possible that there is no Doctor. It is also possible that there is a REAL Doctor that's not stupid enough to counter-claim so early in the Game.
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Woah, I just found something in Central which has raised my hackles.
> 
> *@ Grandma
> *
> Why did you suggest Mertex was not in a neighborhood, when you both where in the *same hood*? In fact you suggested it to make Mertex sound scummy.
> 
> *Post 30* Central Neighborhood.
> 
> *Unvote*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Early in the Game several of us were hiding that we were in hoods. As more and more players outed their hoods, I finally did too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Non responsive.
> 
> She didn't ask why you said YOU weren't in a hood.  She asked why you LIED.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> She really did not lie but strongly suggested Mertex was not in a hood.
> 
> I said something about Mertex outing her hood on the Pitchfork thread and her mentioning neding to find her PMs. I thought it may be weird. Grandma use that post of mine to strongly suggest Mertex was not in a neighborhood, much less her own.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Deception is deception. She damned well knew Merged was in a hood, even suggesting otherwise is lying.
> 
> Why would town do such a thing?  They wouldn't.
Click to expand...



I agree, I just don't want anyone to think I have mislead them, I want to write exactly what it says but I can't per QT rules, but I want to get the jist of it out here.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> Cafe, it was early in the Game. Nobody in Central was outing info.




No, Grandma, you used it to make Mertex look like scum, there is a big difference IMO.

FA
AYE
Sameech

You all can read the post, it's post 30 in Central.


----------



## Grandma

Mertex said:


> *Rosie herself said she could not be saved.  You saw her post.  Aye has confirmed that.*  And, I didn't believe Rosie was telling the truth about being Cop, because I've never known a PR to reveal their role that early in the game in front of others that may be Scum, like you.





Grandma said:


> It was early in the Game. Nobody was outing info.



Post 2670 CLEARLY states that the meat shield would have saved Rosie. The post was made by WAKE. I think he would know.

Why are you lying, Mertex?


----------



## FA_Q2

Is grandma at L-1?


----------



## House

Yay, Cafe is starting to catch on.

Another week at so, and


Grandma said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Rosie herself said she could not be saved.  You saw her post.  Aye has confirmed that.*  And, I didn't believe Rosie was telling the truth about being Cop, because I've never known a PR to reveal their role that early in the game in front of others that may be Scum, like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was early in the Game. Nobody was outing info.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Post 2670 CLEARLY states that the meat shield would have saved Rosie. The post was made by WAKE. I think he would know.
> 
> Why are you lying, Mertex?
Click to expand...

She's not.  2670 didn't exist at the time. Find a new lie to hide behind.


----------



## FA_Q2

CaféAuLait said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cafe, it was early in the Game. Nobody in Central was outing info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, Grandma, you used it to make Mertex look like scum, there is a big difference IMO.
> 
> FA
> AYE
> Sameech
> 
> You all can read the post, it's post 30 in Central.
Click to expand...

lol.  Good point, this needs confirmation.  I can confirm what Cafe is stating is completely true.  Aye?  Can we get a third so there is no question scum is backing this.

This looks really scummy grandma and I suspected you for quite some time now.

@Wake VC?  people are saying that grandma is nearing l-1


----------



## CaféAuLait

FA_Q2 said:


> Is grandma at L-1?




No, I think my vote would put her at L-1. I have not voted yet.


----------



## House

L-2 last I counted, but don't quote me.


----------



## Grandma

CaféAuLait said:


> Hiding *you* are in a neighborhood is fine, suggesting Mertex is NOT in your same hood to have her appear scummy is scummy



She is Scummy. I wish I could make you guys understand.

She outed that she was in a hood BEFORE THE FUCKING GAME EVEN STARTED!!!

At the time I made Post 30 in the hood, we were not sure how many hoods there were much less who was in them. We also didn't know how many Scum were in Central. Why would outing my hood have been a good idea at that point?


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Rosie herself said she could not be saved.  You saw her post.  Aye has confirmed that.*  And, I didn't believe Rosie was telling the truth about being Cop, because I've never known a PR to reveal their role that early in the game in front of others that may be Scum, like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was early in the Game. Nobody was outing info.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Post 2670 CLEARLY states that the meat shield would have saved Rosie. The post was made by WAKE. I think he would know.
> 
> Why are you lying, Mertex?
Click to expand...


Rosie said in the QT that she could not be saved.  I have already said I didn't believe Rosie that she was Cop because I've never known anyone to reveal their PR to others that may be Scum.

So why are you hanging on to the fact that Rosie could have been saved.  If it is true that she could have been saved, then it was Rosie that lied, not me.  I'm just going by what she said, but it's true, I wouldn't have shielded her because I thought at the time she was Scum.  That's not something I'm making up, I posted that in the main thread, that I thought you and her were a team.  As it turns out, it's you and Avi that are a team.  I'm right, aren't I?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hiding *you* are in a neighborhood is fine, suggesting Mertex is NOT in your same hood to have her appear scummy is scummy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is Scummy. I wish I could make you guys understand.
> 
> She outed that she was in a hood BEFORE THE FUCKING GAME EVEN STARTED!!!
> 
> At the time I made Post 30 in the hood, we were not sure how many hoods there were much less who was in them. We also didn't know how many Scum were in Central. Why would outing my hood have been a good idea at that point?
Click to expand...



And??

You used it to make her appear to be scum. So what if she did that? I don't think she meant for that to be scummy.


----------



## FA_Q2

Wolfsister77 said:


> OK, North, West, East did not know about Rosie. South and Central did.
> 
> Grandma, Aye, Mertex, Cafe, FA, Sameech-so working from here I can take out Mertex and Sameech, possible PR's, I totally missed it but I guess Shaitra jailed Aye? So that leaves Grandma, FA, Cafe.
> 
> @Shaitra-when did you jail Aye?


 rea making zero sense.  Avatar was in central and central knew that she was a very important role ala Aye stating as such.  Avatar was fire and would have passed on whatever info he had learned to his accomplice.

IOW, the other fire can be anywhere at all.


----------



## CaféAuLait

@AyeCantSeeYou 

Are you around by chance. Can you read the thread and confirm what post 30 says in Central?


----------



## FA_Q2

Grandma said:


> She is Scummy. I wish I could make you guys understand.
> 
> She outed that she was in a hood BEFORE THE FUCKING GAME EVEN STARTED!!!
> 
> At the time I made Post 30 in the hood, we were not sure how many hoods there were much less who was in them. We also didn't know how many Scum were in Central. Why would outing my hood have been a good idea at that point?


No one said that you should have outed your hood.  What you SHOULD NOT HAVE DONE THOUGH WAS STATE THAT SHE MIGHT NOT HAVE EVEN HAD A HOOD TO MAKE HER LOOK SCUMMY.

You didn't need to out your hood to refrain from making those statements.


----------



## CaféAuLait

@sameech


----------



## Grandma

CaféAuLait said:


> And??
> 
> You used it to make her appear to be scum. So what if she did that? I don't think she meant for that to be scummy.



She's not only Scum, she's in my neighborhood. She's a threat to Town's win condition. She has been a threat since before the Game started. Cafe, why do you not get that?


----------



## FA_Q2

Sgt_Gath said:


> It makes sense. If she's not the Doc, where's the counter claim?
> 
> As I just said earlier, there might another doc who's simply lying low right now. However, I can't think of why they would, when they could just out Mertex as being scum outright.


BTW - can you confirm that you gave a set of keys to Shiatra.  She has already stated they were used so it would be nice to have a confirmation in order to confirm she is stating the truth (not that I really doubt her in this though)


----------



## House

Grandma said:


> Cafe, why do you not get that?


Cuz it's just as true as all your other posts, perhaps.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

FA_Q2 said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> It makes sense. If she's not the Doc, where's the counter claim?
> 
> As I just said earlier, there might another doc who's simply lying low right now. However, I can't think of why they would, when they could just out Mertex as being scum outright.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - can you confirm that you gave a set of keys to Shiatra.  She has already stated they were used so it would be nice to have a confirmation in order to confirm she is stating the truth (not that I really doubt her in this though)
Click to expand...


I can confirm that I gave her the keys.


----------



## Grandma

House said:


> Cuz it's just as true as all your other posts, perhaps.



Keep chasing those shiny objects, Junior.  Dance for Mertex.


----------



## House

Sgt_Gath said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> It makes sense. If she's not the Doc, where's the counter claim?
> 
> As I just said earlier, there might another doc who's simply lying low right now. However, I can't think of why they would, when they could just out Mertex as being scum outright.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - can you confirm that you gave a set of keys to Shiatra.  She has already stated they were used so it would be nice to have a confirmation in order to confirm she is stating the truth (not that I really doubt her in this though)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can confirm that I gave her the keys.
Click to expand...

You can? Awesome.  So... Do you?


----------



## Sgt_Gath

House said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> It makes sense. If she's not the Doc, where's the counter claim?
> 
> As I just said earlier, there might another doc who's simply lying low right now. However, I can't think of why they would, when they could just out Mertex as being scum outright.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW - can you confirm that you gave a set of keys to Shiatra.  She has already stated they were used so it would be nice to have a confirmation in order to confirm she is stating the truth (not that I really doubt her in this though)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can confirm that I gave her the keys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can? Awesome.  So... Do you?
Click to expand...


I do.


----------



## Mertex

Grandma, you don't like me.  You've even made it personal, in the QT.  But, that does not make me Scum.

On the other hand, you've now been caught in a web of lies.

I may not be the best player, but I know better than to reveal my PR on Day 1 to others who may or may not be Town.  Rosie assumed that the possibility that you drew Scum again was nil.  Well, she shouldn't have assumed.  You took advantage and killed her and are now trying to pin her death on me because I didn't shield her.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> And??
> 
> You used it to make her appear to be scum. So what if she did that? I don't think she meant for that to be scummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's not only Scum, she's in my neighborhood. She's a threat to Town's win condition. She has been a threat since before the Game started. Cafe, why do you not get that?
Click to expand...


Look, I agree she has done things which seem scummy, stealing, meatshield. But its been confirmed Rosie said she could not be protected, Mertex can be a bit selfish when it comes to the game , but Ive seen no counter and I don't think there will be one. It was not Mertex outing Rosies PR in Central it was Aye and *you*.  Additionally, I thought it was strange you said Scum would keep Mertex alive ( In Central)  even if she was a PR because she is so distracting to town and  lo and behold she is still alive.

I'm not changing my mind on this Grandma.


----------



## MathBlade

@House Do I have permission to garcia the question meant for SR about FA reads? (for new players garciaing is when you answer a question meant for another player specifically. Sometimes you want that player specifically to answer other times you don't.)

I.e. 
Player 1 asks player 2 --- What is your favorite color?
Player 3 says Purple.
Player 3 garcia'd


----------



## FA_Q2

Mertex said:


> Why would you believe Scum?  Of course Avi would like for Fire to win, that is why he would FOS Sameech, to draw attention away from his real partner, Grandma.


Or because he knows that his team has essentially lost if fire is down to one and ice remains with 2.  You are tunneling Grandma and disregarding the fact that Sameech is very likely to be ice scum.


----------



## FA_Q2

Grandma said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> And??
> 
> You used it to make her appear to be scum. So what if she did that? I don't think she meant for that to be scummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's not only Scum, she's in my neighborhood. She's a threat to Town's win condition. She has been a threat since before the Game started. Cafe, why do you not get that?
Click to expand...

I am sure that she is a threat.  100 percent of the drama around this game centers on mertex and her inability to play to  towns advantage no matter what.  But she isn't scum either.  You have been beating that drum with almost no evidence at all, playing exactly like last game when you were scum AND pursuing the most tenuous threads against Mertex who is the town doc (something that Mertex has not given any indication in any game whatsoever the she is willing to fake claim).  Then there is no counter claim - another damning nail in your argument - and the idea that we don't have a doctor is misplaced considering that we had a Mach Cop - a meaningless role addition without a protective role.  I guess the jailer and elemetalism abilities might account for that but I have doubts that there is no town doc in this setup.


----------



## CaféAuLait

MathBlade said:


> @House Do I have permission to garcia the question meant for SR about FA reads? (for new players garciaing is when you answer a question meant for another player specifically. Sometimes you want that player specifically to answer other times you don't.)
> 
> I.e.
> Player 1 asks player 2 --- What is your favorite color?
> Player 3 says Purple.
> Player 3 garcia'd




Math,

What do you think of the current situation?


----------



## FA_Q2

*sigh*

Grandma is demanding that we do it fuckers or she is going to get herself modkilled on purpose.  I will not tolerate that kind of asinine game play and outright idiocy.  that is exactly the type of fucked up shit that killed game 4 with drama and ended a VERY good game early.

Goodbye grandma - don't get so worked up next time - at this point I don't even care if you are town.  threats to get yourself modkilled should be immediately responded to with the utmost rejection.  

*vote: grandma *


----------



## MathBlade

CaféAuLait said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> @House Do I have permission to garcia the question meant for SR about FA reads? (for new players garciaing is when you answer a question meant for another player specifically. Sometimes you want that player specifically to answer other times you don't.)
> 
> I.e.
> Player 1 asks player 2 --- What is your favorite color?
> Player 3 says Purple.
> Player 3 garcia'd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Math,
> 
> What do you think of the current situation?
Click to expand...

I think the Mertex/Grandma situation is toxic and that one of Grandma or Wolf is scum. I am pretty certain it is Grandma but the thought of Wolf sneaking up on us and being scum is gnawing at my subconscious for reasons I don't know how to describe.

Really we ought to focus on Scarlet Rage IMO but no one really seems to want to go there except House or Aye and the thread continually gets taken up by Mertex/Grandma battle to the exclusion of all Scumhunting  We need to end this so we can hunt again.


----------



## Grandma

Go ahead, Town, lynch me. 

Yer a bunch of goddamn geniuses.


----------



## Mertex

FA_Q2 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you believe Scum?  Of course Avi would like for Fire to win, that is why he would FOS Sameech, to draw attention away from his real partner, Grandma.
> 
> 
> 
> Or because he knows that his team has essentially lost if fire is down to one and ice remains with 2.  You are tunneling Grandma and disregarding the fact that Sameech is very likely to be ice scum.
Click to expand...



That's true.  He could very well be.  I also have a feeling that SR might be Ice, just because she has sided with Grandma and disregarded all the posts I have posted to prove myself as Town Doc.  We can certainly go after him next.


----------



## Grandma

Mertex said:


> That's true.  He could very well be.  I also have a feeling that SR might be Ice, just because she has sided with Grandma and disregarded all the posts I have posted to prove myself as Town Doc.  We can certainly go after him next.



Bullshit. Town will go after whoever Mertex and her partner choose next.


----------



## MathBlade

Grandma said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's true.  He could very well be.  I also have a feeling that SR might be Ice, just because she has sided with Grandma and disregarded all the posts I have posted to prove myself as Town Doc.  We can certainly go after him next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. Town will go after whoever Mertex and her partner choose next.
Click to expand...


This tone to me does not scream townie anger. It screams defeat -- giving up. If you are town you should be trying to fight the lynch or give your scum reads or trying to contribute in some way.


----------



## CaféAuLait

FA_Q2 said:


> *sigh*
> 
> Grandma is demanding that we do it fuckers or she is going to get herself modkilled on purpose.  I will not tolerate that kind of asinine game play and outright idiocy.  that is exactly the type of fucked up shit that killed game 4 with drama and ended a VERY good game early.
> 
> Goodbye grandma - don't get so worked up next time - at this point I don't even care if you are town.  threats to get yourself modkilled should be immediately responded to with the utmost rejection.
> 
> *vote: grandma *



Did we get a vote count?

Is that L-1 or lynch?

And what FA just said is completely true. She said if we don't lynch her she will find a way to get modkilled.


----------



## FA_Q2

Mertex said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you believe Scum?  Of course Avi would like for Fire to win, that is why he would FOS Sameech, to draw attention away from his real partner, Grandma.
> 
> 
> 
> Or because he knows that his team has essentially lost if fire is down to one and ice remains with 2.  You are tunneling Grandma and disregarding the fact that Sameech is very likely to be ice scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's true.  He could very well be.  I also have a feeling that SR might be Ice, just because she has sided with Grandma and disregarded all the posts I have posted to prove myself as Town Doc.  We can certainly go after him next.
Click to expand...

Sameech is definitely next in line IMHO - there is no way around it.  I don't think SR is ice - the ice proof claim would be asinine if she were.  If grandma flips town then I think that SR might very well be the last fire mafia - the ice proof claim would play right into it.  We would need conf from the fireproof townie first but its to early to do that.  If there is a fireproof townee then I would be inclined to believe SR.  I don't know what to do there because I don't want to lynch the PR that might very well be true and I don't want confirmation from the other townie at this point.


----------



## House

MathBlade said:


> @House Do I have permission to garcia the question meant for SR about FA reads? (for new players garciaing is when you answer a question meant for another player specifically. Sometimes you want that player specifically to answer other times you don't.)
> 
> I.e.
> Player 1 asks player 2 --- What is your favorite color?
> Player 3 says Purple.
> Player 3 garcia'd



Sure.


----------



## CaféAuLait

FA_Q2 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you believe Scum?  Of course Avi would like for Fire to win, that is why he would FOS Sameech, to draw attention away from his real partner, Grandma.
> 
> 
> 
> Or because he knows that his team has essentially lost if fire is down to one and ice remains with 2.  You are tunneling Grandma and disregarding the fact that Sameech is very likely to be ice scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's true.  He could very well be.  I also have a feeling that SR might be Ice, just because she has sided with Grandma and disregarded all the posts I have posted to prove myself as Town Doc.  We can certainly go after him next.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sameech is definitely next in line IMHO - there is no way around it.  I don't think SR is ice - the ice proof claim would be asinine if she were.  If grandma flips town then I think that SR might very well be the last fire mafia - the ice proof claim would play right into it.  We would need conf from the fireproof townie first but its to early to do that.  If there is a fireproof townee then I would be inclined to believe SR.  I don't know what to do there because I don't want to lynch the PR that might very well be true and I don't want confirmation from the other townie at this point.
Click to expand...



As I laid out earlier I think Sameech may be scum given my argument about Scum's win condition Wake laid out, I am not convinced at all it is SR.


----------



## House

FA_Q2 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you believe Scum?  Of course Avi would like for Fire to win, that is why he would FOS Sameech, to draw attention away from his real partner, Grandma.
> 
> 
> 
> Or because he knows that his team has essentially lost if fire is down to one and ice remains with 2.  You are tunneling Grandma and disregarding the fact that Sameech is very likely to be ice scum.
Click to expand...


FA, notice who rated your post.  She's keen on getting attention back off of her.


----------



## Mertex

House said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> @House Do I have permission to garcia the question meant for SR about FA reads? (for new players garciaing is when you answer a question meant for another player specifically. Sometimes you want that player specifically to answer other times you don't.)
> 
> I.e.
> Player 1 asks player 2 --- What is your favorite color?
> Player 3 says Purple.
> Player 3 garcia'd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.
Click to expand...


I  think she meant Wake.....you and him using House's picture is very confusing.....


----------



## MathBlade

House said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> @House Do I have permission to garcia the question meant for SR about FA reads? (for new players garciaing is when you answer a question meant for another player specifically. Sometimes you want that player specifically to answer other times you don't.)
> 
> I.e.
> Player 1 asks player 2 --- What is your favorite color?
> Player 3 says Purple.
> Player 3 garcia'd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.
Click to expand...


I think FA is very much town. They were really helpful when I first replaced into the game in the neighborhood especially and seems to be Scumhunting now. I strongly disagree on the whole Sameech/SR scum front but I think they are town coming from a good place.


----------



## MathBlade

Mertex said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> @House Do I have permission to garcia the question meant for SR about FA reads? (for new players garciaing is when you answer a question meant for another player specifically. Sometimes you want that player specifically to answer other times you don't.)
> 
> I.e.
> Player 1 asks player 2 --- What is your favorite color?
> Player 3 says Purple.
> Player 3 garcia'd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I  think she meant Wake.....you and him using House's picture is very confusing.....
Click to expand...


That question was for House. Thanks though


----------



## Grandma

@Wake - Let's do this.


----------



## House

Mertex said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> @House Do I have permission to garcia the question meant for SR about FA reads? (for new players garciaing is when you answer a question meant for another player specifically. Sometimes you want that player specifically to answer other times you don't.)
> 
> I.e.
> Player 1 asks player 2 --- What is your favorite color?
> Player 3 says Purple.
> Player 3 garcia'd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I  think she meant Wake.....you and him using House's picture is very confusing.....
Click to expand...


I am pretty sure she meant me, since she was referencing a question I asked.


----------



## FA_Q2

House said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you believe Scum?  Of course Avi would like for Fire to win, that is why he would FOS Sameech, to draw attention away from his real partner, Grandma.
> 
> 
> 
> Or because he knows that his team has essentially lost if fire is down to one and ice remains with 2.  You are tunneling Grandma and disregarding the fact that Sameech is very likely to be ice scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FA, notice who rated your post.  She's keen on getting attention back off of her.
Click to expand...

Good.  We SHOULD be getting attention off her.  If she is going to be lynched - good.  That does not mean that we should not be using the rest of our time to locate other scum even if the night kills might change our minds.

I don't think we are anywhere near the deadline.  When did the thread open back up?  Today?  
Yes, we have plenty of time to lynch grandma later this (game)day


----------



## Grandma

MathBlade said:


> This tone to me does not scream townie anger. It screams defeat -- giving up.



Exactly. 

I'm tired of idiots being regarded as geniuses, I'm tired of watching sheep chase after shiny things, I'm tired of watching smart players working hard for Town being ignored, I'm tired of watching Scum win without really trying.


----------



## House

FA_Q2 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you believe Scum?  Of course Avi would like for Fire to win, that is why he would FOS Sameech, to draw attention away from his real partner, Grandma.
> 
> 
> 
> Or because he knows that his team has essentially lost if fire is down to one and ice remains with 2.  You are tunneling Grandma and disregarding the fact that Sameech is very likely to be ice scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FA, notice who rated your post.  She's keen on getting attention back off of her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good.  We SHOULD be getting attention off her.  If she is going to be lynched - good.  That does not mean that we should not be using the rest of our time to locate other scum even if the night kills might change our minds.
> 
> I don't think we are anywhere near the deadline.  When did the thread open back up?  Today?
> Yes, we have plenty of time to lynch grandma later this (game)day
Click to expand...


If she's threatening to get modkilled, do you really want to give her that kind of time to come up with a way?


----------



## MathBlade

Normally I would be all for conversation to continue but when a player seems so burnt out on mafia they refuse to help the side they are on; they need to be removed for the sake of the game.


----------



## Grandma

House said:


> If she's threatening to get modkilled, do you really want to give her that kind of time to come up with a way?



Why the hell should you care?


----------



## Grandma

MathBlade said:


> Normally I would be all for conversation to continue but when a player seems so burnt out on mafia they refuse to help the side they are on; they need to be removed for the sake of the game.



I DID try to help Town. I tried my very best. Town chose not to listen. Repeatedly.

Fuck Town.


----------



## MathBlade

Grandma said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> If she's threatening to get modkilled, do you really want to give her that kind of time to come up with a way?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the hell should you care?
Click to expand...

Because the game should be kept fun for those who want to play it.

/garcia


----------



## House

Grandma said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> If she's threatening to get modkilled, do you really want to give her that kind of time to come up with a way?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why the hell should you care?
Click to expand...




FA_Q2 said:


> *sigh*
> 
> Grandma is demanding that we do it fuckers or she is going to get herself modkilled on purpose.  I will not tolerate that kind of asinine game play and outright idiocy.  that is exactly the type of fucked up shit that killed game 4 with drama and ended a VERY good game early.
> 
> Goodbye grandma - don't get so worked up next time - at this point I don't even care if you are town. * threats to get yourself modkilled should be immediately responded to with the utmost rejection. *


----------



## FA_Q2

House said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you believe Scum?  Of course Avi would like for Fire to win, that is why he would FOS Sameech, to draw attention away from his real partner, Grandma.
> 
> 
> 
> Or because he knows that his team has essentially lost if fire is down to one and ice remains with 2.  You are tunneling Grandma and disregarding the fact that Sameech is very likely to be ice scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FA, notice who rated your post.  She's keen on getting attention back off of her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good.  We SHOULD be getting attention off her.  If she is going to be lynched - good.  That does not mean that we should not be using the rest of our time to locate other scum even if the night kills might change our minds.
> 
> I don't think we are anywhere near the deadline.  When did the thread open back up?  Today?
> Yes, we have plenty of time to lynch grandma later this (game)day
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If she's threatening to get modkilled, do you really want to give her that kind of time to come up with a way?
Click to expand...

point taken.


----------



## Grandma

MathBlade said:


> Because the game should be kept fun for those who want to play it.
> 
> /garcia



Well it stopped being fun for me on Day 1. 

It's the exact same pattern game after game. 

Burnout is too small a word for the way I feel right now.


----------



## Grandma

By the way, be sure to completely ignore the reads list I posted in Central. It might be useful, can't have that.


----------



## Mertex

House said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> @House Do I have permission to garcia the question meant for SR about FA reads? (for new players garciaing is when you answer a question meant for another player specifically. Sometimes you want that player specifically to answer other times you don't.)
> 
> I.e.
> Player 1 asks player 2 --- What is your favorite color?
> Player 3 says Purple.
> Player 3 garcia'd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I  think she meant Wake.....you and him using House's picture is very confusing.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure she meant me, since she was referencing a question I asked.
Click to expand...



Oh, okay.  I thought she was asking Wake as the Mod....my bad.  I have often thought it was Wake making a comment only to see that it says "House".


----------



## House

Grandma said:


> By the way, be sure to completely ignore the reads list I posted in Central. It might be useful, can't have that.



Lemme guess... a bunch of people that voted for you are scum.


----------



## House

Mertex said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> @House Do I have permission to garcia the question meant for SR about FA reads? (for new players garciaing is when you answer a question meant for another player specifically. Sometimes you want that player specifically to answer other times you don't.)
> 
> I.e.
> Player 1 asks player 2 --- What is your favorite color?
> Player 3 says Purple.
> Player 3 garcia'd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I  think she meant Wake.....you and him using House's picture is very confusing.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure she meant me, since she was referencing a question I asked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, okay.  I thought she was asking Wake as the Mod....my bad.  I have often thought it was Wake making a comment only to see that it says "House".
Click to expand...


So tell him to change his avatar, then!


----------



## Grandma

Take no notice of the speed at which wagons get going in this game. Nothing to see here, folks, move along.


----------



## House

Grandma said:


> Take no notice of the speed at which wagons get going in this game. Nothing to see here, folks, move along.



Honestly, if you look back through days 1 & 2, this wagon has been building for a long time.


----------



## Grandma

House said:


> Lemme guess... a bunch of people that voted for you are scum.



House, be a good little sheep and do what Mertex wants. Don't concern yourself with me, I play for _Town's_ win condition.


----------



## House

Grandma said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lemme guess... a bunch of people that voted for you are scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House, be a good little sheep and do what Mertex wants. Don't concern yourself with me, I play for _Town's_ win condition.
Click to expand...


Doesn't look like a denial!


----------



## Grandma

House said:


> Doesn't look like a denial!



Scum definitely voted for me, just like they jumped on all the other wagons.

Duh.


----------



## FA_Q2

Grandma said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because the game should be kept fun for those who want to play it.
> 
> /garcia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well it stopped being fun for me on Day 1.
> 
> It's the exact same pattern game after game.
> 
> Burnout is too small a word for the way I feel right now.
Click to expand...

sure.  The fact that we nailed scum on day 2 and managed to only see one townee lynched with one killed (out of a possible 4) tells you that this game is not going well for town - ya right.

By all rights it would not be a stretch for us to have ended up with 6 townees dead by now rather than 2 and one scum.  

I feel pretty good about the game so far.


----------



## MathBlade

Grandma said:


> By the way, be sure to completely ignore the reads list I posted in Central. It might be useful, can't have that.


Please post them here. If town the game shifts some and I would like transparency for all.


----------



## Grandma

FA_Q2 said:


> sure.  The fact that we nailed scum on day 2 and managed to only see one townee lynched with one killed (out of a possible 4) tells you that this game is not going well for town - ya right.
> 
> By all rights it would not be a stretch for us to have ended up with 6 townees dead by now rather than 2 and one scum.
> 
> I feel pretty good about the game so far.



Well, I'm happy for you. Honest.


----------



## Grandma

MathBlade said:


> Please post them here. If town the game shifts some and I would like transparency for all.



From my notes:


My reads list:


SCUM/LEANING SCUM

Sameech - Despite being lynched, Avatar still has to play to his win condition. He fingered Sameech as Ice Scum. Sameech is our only lynch choice for Day 3.

Shaitra - Posting more, the posts are much longer, but there's little to no content. I'm not seeing her devotion to Town.

TN - I thought he was Town at first, but he used up most of everyone's powers Night 1 why? And why did he not break away from his all-important marathon long enough to make a single post to explain himself? Actually he did make somewhat of a FuckYouImNotSorry post.

House - He's not the noob he wants us to think he is. The question to ask is whether he's Scum trying to sow confusion and discontent or whether he's as bad a player as Mertex, jumping on every wagon that has a shiny object on it.

Mertex - Refused to protect Rosie, the most important player in the Game. Said she didn't believe Rosie was the Cop, but we're supposed to believe Mertex is the Doc? Avi and Sameech are both smart enough to tell her to fake claim to save her ass. Let's see if her playstyle changes now that Avi is gone and after Sameech's lynch.

NULL

Aye
and
FA - Both play as perfectly-in-the-middle Townies, and both play as perfectly-blended-in Scum. It was a real treat to work with them last game, they're terrific. One thing about both of them, they can be a little impulsive. So I'm having trouble here. I don't know if they're making impulsive mistakes as Town or deliberately trying to subtly control the game as Scum. They could both be Town, they could be 1 Town 1 Scum, but I doubt that they're both Scum.

ScarletRage
and
MathBlade - The Evil Twin dynamic sure is interesting. It's hard to tell what's up with them. One thing - MeBelle was Town in every Game she played so far, she was due to roll Scum. Otherwise I just don't know. Lynch them both?

TOWN/LEANING TOWN

Wolf - Town

Sgt_Gath - Leaning Town

Cafe - Town

Me - Town


----------



## House

Grandma said:


> House - He's not the noob he wants us to think he is. The question to ask is whether he's Scum trying to sow confusion and discontent or whether he's as bad a player as Mertex, jumping on every wagon that has a shiny object on it.



Wrong.  First game ever.

Of course I'm a bad player, I'm winging it and figuring shit out as I go.


----------



## House

Grandma said:


> Aye
> and
> FA - Both play as perfectly-in-the-middle Townies, and both play as perfectly-blended-in Scum. It was a real treat to work with them last game, they're terrific. One thing about both of them, they can be a little impulsive. So I'm having trouble here. I don't know if they're making impulsive mistakes as Town or deliberately trying to subtly control the game as Scum. They could both be Town, they could be 1 Town 1 Scum, but I doubt that they're both Scum.



FA is town to me.  Aye, is a possible.


----------



## House

Her reads are fairly good for the most part.

I really want to believe that Grandma is misguided town on ill-conceived warpath against the town doc, but I just can't get past all the lies she has been caught in.


----------



## Wolfsister77

That last reads list of Grandma's was pretty townie.

I'm not sure what to think right now with her wanting to me modkilled.


----------



## Wolfsister77

To be modkilled, damn typos!!


----------



## Grandma

House said:


> Her reads are fairly good for the most part.
> 
> I really want to believe that Grandma is misguided town on ill-conceived warpath against the town doc, but I just can't get past all the lies she has been caught in.



Let's see, I got the timing wrong on Mertex's sneaky "outing" of her ability, and I bluffed in an early post in a neighborhood that was likely to contain Scum and where no one else was volunteering info about their neighborhoods.

Lynch me, I'm a hard case.


----------



## House

Grandma said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Her reads are fairly good for the most part.
> 
> I really want to believe that Grandma is misguided town on ill-conceived warpath against the town doc, but I just can't get past all the lies she has been caught in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see, I got the timing wrong on Mertex's sneaky "outing" of her ability, and I bluffed in an early post in a neighborhood that was likely to contain Scum and where no one else was volunteering info about their neighborhoods.
> 
> Lynch me, I'm a hard case.
Click to expand...

And you constantly attributed Wake's quote as relevant in regards to a situation that happened days before he spoke up when directly addressed.

And you didn't "bluff" shit, there was no need to denigrate Mertex in order to retain your neighborhood anonymity


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> To be modkilled, damn typos!!



If she's modkilled, do we get the flip?


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be modkilled, damn typos!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If she's modkilled, do we get the flip?
Click to expand...


Yes, but it sucks to get so frustrated you end up lynched or modkilled or asking to quit.

I've been there as both scum and town. I don't like it that Grandma feels that way now.


----------



## MathBlade

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be modkilled, damn typos!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If she's modkilled, do we get the flip?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, but it sucks to get so frustrated you end up lynched or modkilled or asking to quit.
> 
> I've been there as both scum and town. I don't like it that Grandma feels that way now.
Click to expand...

I don't like it either but one burntout apple shouldn't spoil the fun for everyone.


----------



## House

*Unvote.
*
I'm making the mistake of confusing my disagreement with a player as a assumption of their malice towards town.

While I still believe that Grandma is sorely mistaken about Mertex and a little too zealous in her pursuit of lynching her, I realize that doesn't necessarily make _Grandma_ scum.


----------



## Wolfsister77

MathBlade said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be modkilled, damn typos!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If she's modkilled, do we get the flip?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, but it sucks to get so frustrated you end up lynched or modkilled or asking to quit.
> 
> I've been there as both scum and town. I don't like it that Grandma feels that way now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't like it either but one burntout apple shouldn't spoil the fun for everyone.
Click to expand...


Well, the problem is, the Mertex/Grandma drama is going to dominate the game if we don't end it. It's hard for me not to sympathize with her wanting out like that. I hate that feeling.


----------



## House

an*  Damn typo.


----------



## MathBlade

Wolfsister77 said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be modkilled, damn typos!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If she's modkilled, do we get the flip?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, but it sucks to get so frustrated you end up lynched or modkilled or asking to quit.
> 
> I've been there as both scum and town. I don't like it that Grandma feels that way now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't like it either but one burntout apple shouldn't spoil the fun for everyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, the problem is, the Mertex/Grandma drama is going to dominate the game if we don't end it. It's hard for me not to sympathize with her wanting out like that. I hate that feeling.
Click to expand...

...I was agreeing with you. Saying you have to throw out the burntout apple to keep the rest of the batch safe.


----------



## Wolfsister77

@Grandma 

Do you really want out of the game?


----------



## Grandma

House said:


> And you constantly attributed Wake's quote as relevant in regards to a situation that happened days before he spoke up when directly addressed.
> 
> And you didn't "bluff" shit, there was no need to denigrate Mertex in order to retain your neighborhood anonymity



Yeah, it's sooper-dooper Town-like to out that you're in a neighborhood before he game even starts. That's not the least bit scummy. Derp.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> *Unvote.
> *
> I'm making the mistake of confusing my disagreement with a player as a assumption of their malice towards town.
> 
> While I still believe that Grandma is sorely mistaken about Mertex and a little too zealous in her pursuit of lynching her, I realize that doesn't necessarily make _Grandma_ scum.



You've been pushing Grandma like crazy. But OK.


----------



## House

Grandma said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you constantly attributed Wake's quote as relevant in regards to a situation that happened days before he spoke up when directly addressed.
> 
> And you didn't "bluff" shit, there was no need to denigrate Mertex in order to retain your neighborhood anonymity
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's sooper-dooper Town-like to out that you're in a neighborhood before he game even starts. That's not the least bit scummy. Derp.
Click to expand...


Stop stealing my word.


----------



## Grandma

House said:


> *Unvote.*



Damn.



Wolfsister77 said:


> @Grandma
> 
> Do you really want out of the game?



Yes. It's so fucking frustrating that I'm sitting here crying.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Unvote.
> *
> I'm making the mistake of confusing my disagreement with a player as a assumption of their malice towards town.
> 
> While I still believe that Grandma is sorely mistaken about Mertex and a little too zealous in her pursuit of lynching her, I realize that doesn't necessarily make _Grandma_ scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've been pushing Grandma like crazy. But OK.
Click to expand...


And I was wrong to do so, as I explained above.


----------



## MathBlade

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Unvote.
> *
> I'm making the mistake of confusing my disagreement with a player as a assumption of their malice towards town.
> 
> While I still believe that Grandma is sorely mistaken about Mertex and a little too zealous in her pursuit of lynching her, I realize that doesn't necessarily make _Grandma_ scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've been pushing Grandma like crazy. But OK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I was wrong to do so, as I explained above.
Click to expand...

It is never wrong to push a player you think is scum House. It is wrong if you use personal attacks or some such like if someone said "All people who like math deserve to be shot in real life 200 miles from a hospital" that would be wrong. Pushing people is how investigation works. No one is right 100% of the time.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Normally I would be all for conversation to continue but when a player seems so burnt out on mafia they refuse to help the side they are on; they need to be removed for the sake of the game.
> 
> 
> 
> I DID try to help Town. I tried my very best. Town chose not to listen. Repeatedly.
> *Fuck Town*.
Click to expand...


( emphasis added)

I left and came back hoping to see something different in Central or here on the forum, and instead this is what I start to read where I left off.

*When you were scum last time, you were cussing and telling Avatar to shove chrome tail pipes, spiked ones at that, up his rear end as you were called scum several times ( you were scum and you won!) . Seems it was each time you were backed into a corner*. When you are town you different. This play here, regardless of what you stated in Central  reminds ME Exactly of your scum game last game.

*
I don't know if this is L-1 Lynch or Lynch plus 1. I don't think I care at this point.*  Saying "Fuck Town" and what you are stating in Central is completely against your win condition if you truly are town. Not to mention totally uncalled for. I hope your sugar levels are okay and or you are okay, I mean that.

*I will not have this game ruined like the last game 3, especially with what you are saying in Central Grandma. 

Vote: Grandma*


----------



## House

MathBlade said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Unvote.
> *
> I'm making the mistake of confusing my disagreement with a player as a assumption of their malice towards town.
> 
> While I still believe that Grandma is sorely mistaken about Mertex and a little too zealous in her pursuit of lynching her, I realize that doesn't necessarily make _Grandma_ scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've been pushing Grandma like crazy. But OK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I was wrong to do so, as I explained above.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is never wrong to push a player you think is scum House. It is wrong if you use personal attacks or some such like if someone said "All people who like math deserve to be shot in real life 200 miles from a hospital" that would be wrong. Pushing people is how investigation works. No one is right 100% of the time.
Click to expand...


I didn't say I was wrong for pushing.  I was wrong for casting disagreement as malice towards town (omg, she has a diff opinion... obvscum!)

That's no way to play the game.


----------



## CaféAuLait

I have no idea what that attachment is.


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Normally I would be all for conversation to continue but when a player seems so burnt out on mafia they refuse to help the side they are on; they need to be removed for the sake of the game.
> 
> 
> 
> I DID try to help Town. I tried my very best. Town chose not to listen. Repeatedly.
> *Fuck Town*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ( emphasis added)
> 
> I left and came back hoping to see something different in Central or here on the forum, and instead this is what I start to read where I left off.
> 
> *When you were scum last time, you were cussing and telling Avatar to shove chrome tail pipes, spiked ones at that, up his rear end as you were called scum several times ( you were scum and you won!) . Seems it was each time you were backed into a corner*. When you are town you different. This play here, regardless of what you stated in Central  reminds ME Exactly of your scum game last game.
> 
> *
> I don't know if this is L-1 Lynch or Lynch plus 1. I don't think I care at this point.*  Saying "Fuck Town" and what you are stating in Central is completely against your win condition if you truly are town. Not to mention totally uncalled for. I hope your sugar levels are okay and or you are okay, I mean that.
> 
> *I will not have this game ruined like the last game 3, especially with what you are saying in Central Grandma.
> 
> Vote: Grandma*
Click to expand...


L-1 by my count, but I may be off.


----------



## MathBlade

House said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Unvote.
> *
> I'm making the mistake of confusing my disagreement with a player as a assumption of their malice towards town.
> 
> While I still believe that Grandma is sorely mistaken about Mertex and a little too zealous in her pursuit of lynching her, I realize that doesn't necessarily make _Grandma_ scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've been pushing Grandma like crazy. But OK.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I was wrong to do so, as I explained above.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is never wrong to push a player you think is scum House. It is wrong if you use personal attacks or some such like if someone said "All people who like math deserve to be shot in real life 200 miles from a hospital" that would be wrong. Pushing people is how investigation works. No one is right 100% of the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say I was wrong for pushing.  I was wrong for casting disagreement as malice towards town (omg, she has a diff opinion... obvscum!)
> 
> That's no way to play the game.
Click to expand...

My bad. Misunderstood sorry.


----------



## MathBlade

CaféAuLait said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Normally I would be all for conversation to continue but when a player seems so burnt out on mafia they refuse to help the side they are on; they need to be removed for the sake of the game.
> 
> 
> 
> I DID try to help Town. I tried my very best. Town chose not to listen. Repeatedly.
> *Fuck Town*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ( emphasis added)
> 
> I left and came back hoping to see something different in Central or here on the forum, and instead this is what I start to read where I left off.
> 
> *When you were scum last time, you were cussing and telling Avatar to shove chrome tail pipes, spiked ones at that, up his rear end as you were called scum several times ( you were scum and you won!) . Seems it was each time you were backed into a corner*. When you are town you different. This play here, regardless of what you stated in Central  reminds ME Exactly of your scum game last game.
> 
> *
> I don't know if this is L-1 Lynch or Lynch plus 1. I don't think I care at this point.*  Saying "Fuck Town" and what you are stating in Central is completely against your win condition if you truly are town. Not to mention totally uncalled for. I hope your sugar levels are okay and or you are okay, I mean that.
> 
> *I will not have this game ruined like the last game 3, especially with what you are saying in Central Grandma.
> 
> Vote: Grandma*
Click to expand...


@House Please hammer. These type of actions are detrimental to the game as a whole.


----------



## House

With all the frustration she's feeling, I can't blame her for blowing off a little steam.

I won't be a part of lynching Grandma.  I'm guilty enough of contributing to it as it is.


----------



## ScarletRage

House said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma, Mertex is like
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> The lack of a counterclaim is compelling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not the doctor but if I was I woouldn't cc.
> 
> There could also be no doctor given I am iceproof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're iceproof because you're fire, but I'm a nice guy that doesn't like to hold such things against people.
> 
> What's your read on FA?
Click to expand...


Lean town. He is my fourth town after Grandma Wolf and Cafe. He seems pretty town but somethings he says in the hood make me not so sure.

If you actually think I am firescum, why are you voting Grandma, the easy mislynch. Your belief also runs starkly against the "someone in Rosie's hood" is scum narrative.

Take some time. Gather your thoughts. Produce consistency.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma, Mertex is like
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> The lack of a counterclaim is compelling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not the doctor but if I was I woouldn't cc.
> 
> There could also be no doctor given I am iceproof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're iceproof because you're fire, but I'm a nice guy that doesn't like to hold such things against people.
> 
> What's your read on FA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lean town. He is my fourth town after Grandma Wolf and Cafe. He seems pretty town but somethings he says in the hood make me not so sure.
> 
> If you actually think I am firescum, why are you voting Grandma, the easy mislynch. Your belief also runs starkly against the "someone in Rosie's hood" is scum narrative.
> 
> Take some time. Gather your thoughts. Produce consistency.
Click to expand...


I'm not.  Catch up, woman.


----------



## Grandma

CaféAuLait said:


> ( emphasis added)
> 
> I left and came back hoping to see something different in Central or here on the forum, and instead this is what I start to read where I left off.
> 
> *When you were scum last time, you were cussing and telling Avatar to shove chrome tail pipes, spiked ones at that, up his rear end as you were called scum several times ( you were scum and you won!) . Seems it was each time you were backed into a corner*. When you are town you different. This play here, regardless of what you stated in Central  reminds ME Exactly of your scum game last game.
> 
> *
> I don't know if this is L-1 Lynch or Lynch plus 1. I don't think I care at this point.*  Saying "Fuck Town" and what you are stating in Central is completely against your win condition if you truly are town. Not to mention totally uncalled for. I hope your sugar levels are okay and or you are okay, I mean that.
> 
> *I will not have this game ruined like the last game 3, especially with what you are saying in Central Grandma.
> 
> Vote: Grandma*



I *NEVER* told Avi to shove spiked chrome tail pipes up his ass. My exact words were Fuck you. In the eye. With the chrome bumper of a '57 Chevy.

Why did you lie, Cafe? 

The Game won't be ruined by me getting lynched. It will be ruined by players refusing to learn from previous games. 

Wake isn't going to post the Scum QT link, I'm not Scum. So don't worry about a repeat of that mess.

I'm not saying anything in Central that I'm not saying here. I want out. Deal with it.


----------



## ScarletRage

MathBlade said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's true.  He could very well be.  I also have a feeling that SR might be Ice, just because she has sided with Grandma and disregarded all the posts I have posted to prove myself as Town Doc.  We can certainly go after him next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. Town will go after whoever Mertex and her partner choose next.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This tone to me does not scream townie anger. It screams defeat -- giving up. If you are town you should be trying to fight the lynch or give your scum reads or trying to contribute in some way.
Click to expand...

You are officially tone deaf. I am the only player out of all the games I have seen pretend to be town after being lynched. I have also gone on similar tirades.


----------



## ScarletRage

House said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma, Mertex is like
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> The lack of a counterclaim is compelling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not the doctor but if I was I woouldn't cc.
> 
> There could also be no doctor given I am iceproof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're iceproof because you're fire, but I'm a nice guy that doesn't like to hold such things against people.
> 
> What's your read on FA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lean town. He is my fourth town after Grandma Wolf and Cafe. He seems pretty town but somethings he says in the hood make me not so sure.
> 
> If you actually think I am firescum, why are you voting Grandma, the easy mislynch. Your belief also runs starkly against the "someone in Rosie's hood" is scum narrative.
> 
> Take some time. Gather your thoughts. Produce consistency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not.  Catch up, woman.
Click to expand...

Responding as I go yhrough. Blech.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma, Mertex is like
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> The lack of a counterclaim is compelling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not the doctor but if I was I woouldn't cc.
> 
> There could also be no doctor given I am iceproof.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're iceproof because you're fire, but I'm a nice guy that doesn't like to hold such things against people.
> 
> What's your read on FA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lean town. He is my fourth town after Grandma Wolf and Cafe. He seems pretty town but somethings he says in the hood make me not so sure.
> 
> If you actually think I am firescum, why are you voting Grandma, the easy mislynch. Your belief also runs starkly against the "someone in Rosie's hood" is scum narrative.
> 
> Take some time. Gather your thoughts. Produce consistency.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not.  Catch up, woman.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Responding as I go yhrough. Blech.
Click to expand...


Please don't hammer, kthx.


----------



## ScarletRage

FA_Q2 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you believe Scum?  Of course Avi would like for Fire to win, that is why he would FOS Sameech, to draw attention away from his real partner, Grandma.
> 
> 
> 
> Or because he knows that his team has essentially lost if fire is down to one and ice remains with 2.  You are tunneling Grandma and disregarding the fact that Sameech is very likely to be ice scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's true.  He could very well be.  I also have a feeling that SR might be Ice, just because she has sided with Grandma and disregarded all the posts I have posted to prove myself as Town Doc.  We can certainly go after him next.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sameech is definitely next in line IMHO - there is no way around it.  I don't think SR is ice - the ice proof claim would be asinine if she were.  If grandma flips town then I think that SR might very well be the last fire mafia - the ice proof claim would play right into it.  We would need conf from the fireproof townie first but its to early to do that.  If there is a fireproof townee then I would be inclined to believe SR.  I don't know what to do there because I don't want to lynch the PR that might very well be true and I don't want confirmation from the other townie at this point.
Click to expand...

This makes me real paranoid you are the firescum seeking the fireproof townie.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> If you actually think I am firescum, why are you voting Grandma, the easy mislynch. Your belief also runs starkly against the "someone in Rosie's hood" is scum narrative.


No it doesn't.  There's more than 1 scum remaining.

BAZINGA!


----------



## ScarletRage

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be modkilled, damn typos!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If she's modkilled, do we get the flip?
Click to expand...

Yes. The general rule is the player flips. Then their role changes to neutral survivor post flip. Survivor wins if they survive until the end. This is done to ensure the modkilled player loses even if their team wins.


----------



## Grandma

*starts rubber-stamping bright yellow happy faces on rope*

Anyone can hammer, anytime. 

Now would be good.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> To be modkilled, damn typos!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If she's modkilled, do we get the flip?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. The general rule is the player flips. Then their role changes to neutral survivor post flip. Survivor wins if they survive until the end. This is done to ensure the modkilled player loses even if their team wins.
Click to expand...


Well that sucks.  Thanks for the detail.


----------



## ScarletRage

House said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you actually think I am firescum, why are you voting Grandma, the easy mislynch. Your belief also runs starkly against the "someone in Rosie's hood" is scum narrative.
> 
> 
> 
> No it doesn't.  There's more than 1 scum remaining.
> 
> BAZINGA!
Click to expand...

Yes it does. The narrative asdumed Rosie was killed for outing as Macho Cop. So we began hunting in her food, supposing firescum had to be there. If you're supposing Icescum for Grandma that needs wholly separate reasoning.


----------



## ScarletRage

Lol. Hunting in her food...I mean her hood.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you actually think I am firescum, why are you voting Grandma, the easy mislynch. Your belief also runs starkly against the "someone in Rosie's hood" is scum narrative.
> 
> 
> 
> No it doesn't.  There's more than 1 scum remaining.
> 
> BAZINGA!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it does. The narrative asdumed Rosie was killed for outing as Macho Cop. So we began hunting in her food, supposing firescum had to be there. If you're supposing Icescum for Grandma that needs wholly separate reasoning.
Click to expand...


If I was supposing any kind of scum for Grandma, my vote would be on Grandma.


----------



## ScarletRage

Let's just leave that there for the grandma voters.

I am feeling a little paranoid of FA being firescum.

Overnight FA is pushing Sameech as scum heavily.

FA pushes that here as well.

FA then starts suggesting we run me up so the fireproof townie must claim.

His actions would seem to heavily benefit the fire team. Eliminate the guy who caught Avatar and then find the one townie he cannot kill.


----------



## MathBlade

ScarletRage said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's true.  He could very well be.  I also have a feeling that SR might be Ice, just because she has sided with Grandma and disregarded all the posts I have posted to prove myself as Town Doc.  We can certainly go after him next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. Town will go after whoever Mertex and her partner choose next.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This tone to me does not scream townie anger. It screams defeat -- giving up. If you are town you should be trying to fight the lynch or give your scum reads or trying to contribute in some way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are officially tone deaf. I am the only player out of all the games I have seen pretend to be town after being lynched. I have also gone on similar tirades.
Click to expand...

You don't remember Sloth? Who pretended to be town after his lynch? It was my first game that I did not get lynched day one. Grandma actually hasn't been lynched yet. Even if she was she wasn't the only person I have seen do that.


----------



## MathBlade

ScarletRage said:


> Let's just leave that there for the grandma voters.
> 
> I am feeling a little paranoid of FA being firescum.
> 
> Overnight FA is pushing Sameech as scum heavily.
> 
> FA pushes that here as well.
> 
> FA then starts suggesting we run me up so the fireproof townie must claim.
> 
> His actions would seem to heavily benefit the fire team. Eliminate the guy who caught Avatar and then find the one townie he cannot kill.


That is just deceptive sis. FA said nothing about fireproof townie and I don't believe that exists :/ FA to me is town.


----------



## ScarletRage

I don't recall that. No. Not saying it never happened though but I am surprised I woild not remember unless I was already dead.


----------



## Grandma

Aye and I pretended to be Town briefly at the end of Game 4 just for fun.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> ( emphasis added)
> 
> I left and came back hoping to see something different in Central or here on the forum, and instead this is what I start to read where I left off.
> 
> *When you were scum last time, you were cussing and telling Avatar to shove chrome tail pipes, spiked ones at that, up his rear end as you were called scum several times ( you were scum and you won!) . Seems it was each time you were backed into a corner*. When you are town you different. This play here, regardless of what you stated in Central  reminds ME Exactly of your scum game last game.
> 
> *
> I don't know if this is L-1 Lynch or Lynch plus 1. I don't think I care at this point.*  Saying "Fuck Town" and what you are stating in Central is completely against your win condition if you truly are town. Not to mention totally uncalled for. I hope your sugar levels are okay and or you are okay, I mean that.
> 
> *I will not have this game ruined like the last game 3, especially with what you are saying in Central Grandma.
> 
> Vote: Grandma*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I *NEVER* told Avi to shove spiked chrome tail pipes up his ass. My exact words were Fuck you. In the eye. With the chrome bumper of a '57 Chevy.
> 
> Why did you lie, Cafe?
> 
> The Game won't be ruined by me getting lynched. It will be ruined by players refusing to learn from previous games.
> 
> Wake isn't going to post the Scum QT link, I'm not Scum. So don't worry about a repeat of that mess.
> 
> I'm not saying anything in Central that I'm not saying here. I want out. Deal with it.
Click to expand...



I'm sorry you are correct, not a spiked one, it was meant to "fuck him in the eye" with a chrome bumper"  I just recalled it being enough to pierce a body part, I just recall the imagery and misremembered. My bad.


----------



## House

MathBlade said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just leave that there for the grandma voters.
> 
> I am feeling a little paranoid of FA being firescum.
> 
> Overnight FA is pushing Sameech as scum heavily.
> 
> FA pushes that here as well.
> 
> FA then starts suggesting we run me up so the fireproof townie must claim.
> 
> His actions would seem to heavily benefit the fire team. Eliminate the guy who caught Avatar and then find the one townie he cannot kill.
> 
> 
> 
> That is just deceptive sis. FA said nothing about fireproof townie and I don't believe that exists :/ FA to me is town.
Click to expand...


Actually, he did.

Actually, I think she quoted it.


----------



## ScarletRage

FA_Q2 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you believe Scum?  Of course Avi would like for Fire to win, that is why he would FOS Sameech, to draw attention away from his real partner, Grandma.
> 
> 
> 
> Or because he knows that his team has essentially lost if fire is down to one and ice remains with 2.  You are tunneling Grandma and disregarding the fact that Sameech is very likely to be ice scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's true.  He could very well be.  I also have a feeling that SR might be Ice, just because she has sided with Grandma and disregarded all the posts I have posted to prove myself as Town Doc.  We can certainly go after him next.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sameech is definitely next in line IMHO - there is no way around it.  I don't think SR is ice - the ice proof claim would be asinine if she were.  If grandma flips town then I think that SR might very well be the last fire mafia - the ice proof claim would play right into it.  We would need conf from the fireproof townie first but its to early to do that.  If there is a fireproof townee then I would be inclined to believe SR.  I don't know what to do there because I don't want to lynch the PR that might very well be true and I don't want confirmation from the other townie at this point.
Click to expand...


*Oh yes FA certainly said plenty about that Mathblade. Who lied now?*


----------



## Wolfsister77

Grandma said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Unvote.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn.
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Grandma
> 
> Do you really want out of the game?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. It's so fucking frustrating that I'm sitting here crying.
Click to expand...


Awww, hugs.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you believe Scum?  Of course Avi would like for Fire to win, that is why he would FOS Sameech, to draw attention away from his real partner, Grandma.
> 
> 
> 
> Or because he knows that his team has essentially lost if fire is down to one and ice remains with 2.  You are tunneling Grandma and disregarding the fact that Sameech is very likely to be ice scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's true.  He could very well be.  I also have a feeling that SR might be Ice, just because she has sided with Grandma and disregarded all the posts I have posted to prove myself as Town Doc.  We can certainly go after him next.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sameech is definitely next in line IMHO - there is no way around it.  I don't think SR is ice - the ice proof claim would be asinine if she were.  If grandma flips town then I think that SR might very well be the last fire mafia - the ice proof claim would play right into it.  We would need conf from the fireproof townie first but its to early to do that.  If there is a fireproof townee then I would be inclined to believe SR.  I don't know what to do there because I don't want to lynch the PR that might very well be true and I don't want confirmation from the other townie at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This makes me real paranoid you are the firescum seeking the fireproof townie.
Click to expand...


Heyooooo!!!


----------



## MathBlade

ScarletRage said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you believe Scum?  Of course Avi would like for Fire to win, that is why he would FOS Sameech, to draw attention away from his real partner, Grandma.
> 
> 
> 
> Or because he knows that his team has essentially lost if fire is down to one and ice remains with 2.  You are tunneling Grandma and disregarding the fact that Sameech is very likely to be ice scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's true.  He could very well be.  I also have a feeling that SR might be Ice, just because she has sided with Grandma and disregarded all the posts I have posted to prove myself as Town Doc.  We can certainly go after him next.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sameech is definitely next in line IMHO - there is no way around it.  I don't think SR is ice - the ice proof claim would be asinine if she were.  If grandma flips town then I think that SR might very well be the last fire mafia - the ice proof claim would play right into it.  We would need conf from the fireproof townie first but its to early to do that.  If there is a fireproof townee then I would be inclined to believe SR.  I don't know what to do there because I don't want to lynch the PR that might very well be true and I don't want confirmation from the other townie at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Oh yes FA certainly said plenty about that Mathblade. Who lied now?*
Click to expand...

Sorry I missed that. I made a mistake. If you wish to call it a lie go ahead. I am honest when I fuck up and I did.


----------



## ScarletRage

House said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just leave that there for the grandma voters.
> 
> I am feeling a little paranoid of FA being firescum.
> 
> Overnight FA is pushing Sameech as scum heavily.
> 
> FA pushes that here as well.
> 
> FA then starts suggesting we run me up so the fireproof townie must claim.
> 
> His actions would seem to heavily benefit the fire team. Eliminate the guy who caught Avatar and then find the one townie he cannot kill.
> 
> 
> 
> That is just deceptive sis. FA said nothing about fireproof townie and I don't believe that exists :/ FA to me is town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, he did.
> 
> Actually, I think she quoted it.
Click to expand...


House do you think that is paranoia?


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just leave that there for the grandma voters.
> 
> I am feeling a little paranoid of FA being firescum.
> 
> Overnight FA is pushing Sameech as scum heavily.
> 
> FA pushes that here as well.
> 
> FA then starts suggesting we run me up so the fireproof townie must claim.
> 
> His actions would seem to heavily benefit the fire team. Eliminate the guy who caught Avatar and then find the one townie he cannot kill.
> 
> 
> 
> That is just deceptive sis. FA said nothing about fireproof townie and I don't believe that exists :/ FA to me is town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, he did.
> 
> Actually, I think she quoted it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> House do you think that is paranoia?
Click to expand...


I think it's more like ADD.


----------



## ScarletRage

MathBlade said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you believe Scum?  Of course Avi would like for Fire to win, that is why he would FOS Sameech, to draw attention away from his real partner, Grandma.
> 
> 
> 
> Or because he knows that his team has essentially lost if fire is down to one and ice remains with 2.  You are tunneling Grandma and disregarding the fact that Sameech is very likely to be ice scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's true.  He could very well be.  I also have a feeling that SR might be Ice, just because she has sided with Grandma and disregarded all the posts I have posted to prove myself as Town Doc.  We can certainly go after him next.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sameech is definitely next in line IMHO - there is no way around it.  I don't think SR is ice - the ice proof claim would be asinine if she were.  If grandma flips town then I think that SR might very well be the last fire mafia - the ice proof claim would play right into it.  We would need conf from the fireproof townie first but its to early to do that.  If there is a fireproof townee then I would be inclined to believe SR.  I don't know what to do there because I don't want to lynch the PR that might very well be true and I don't want confirmation from the other townie at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Oh yes FA certainly said plenty about that Mathblade. Who lied now?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry I missed that. I made a mistake. If you wish to call it a lie go ahead. I am honest when I fuck up and I did.
Click to expand...

Great. Now that we know you have a bias towards scumreading me, how do you plan to adjust your reads?


----------



## ScarletRage

House said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just leave that there for the grandma voters.
> 
> I am feeling a little paranoid of FA being firescum.
> 
> Overnight FA is pushing Sameech as scum heavily.
> 
> FA pushes that here as well.
> 
> FA then starts suggesting we run me up so the fireproof townie must claim.
> 
> His actions would seem to heavily benefit the fire team. Eliminate the guy who caught Avatar and then find the one townie he cannot kill.
> 
> 
> 
> That is just deceptive sis. FA said nothing about fireproof townie and I don't believe that exists :/ FA to me is town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, he did.
> 
> Actually, I think she quoted it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> House do you think that is paranoia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it's more like ADD.
Click to expand...

ADD doesn't mean right or wrong.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you believe Scum?  Of course Avi would like for Fire to win, that is why he would FOS Sameech, to draw attention away from his real partner, Grandma.
> 
> 
> 
> Or because he knows that his team has essentially lost if fire is down to one and ice remains with 2.  You are tunneling Grandma and disregarding the fact that Sameech is very likely to be ice scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's true.  He could very well be.  I also have a feeling that SR might be Ice, just because she has sided with Grandma and disregarded all the posts I have posted to prove myself as Town Doc.  We can certainly go after him next.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sameech is definitely next in line IMHO - there is no way around it.  I don't think SR is ice - the ice proof claim would be asinine if she were.  If grandma flips town then I think that SR might very well be the last fire mafia - the ice proof claim would play right into it.  We would need conf from the fireproof townie first but its to early to do that.  If there is a fireproof townee then I would be inclined to believe SR.  I don't know what to do there because I don't want to lynch the PR that might very well be true and I don't want confirmation from the other townie at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Oh yes FA certainly said plenty about that Mathblade. Who lied now?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry I missed that. I made a mistake. If you wish to call it a lie go ahead. I am honest when I fuck up and I did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great. Now that we know you have a bias towards scumreading me, how do you plan to adjust your reads?
Click to expand...


Just because she made a mistake doesn't mean you're not scum silly.

That's okay though, we love you just the way you are... you murderous villain.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77 said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Unvote.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn.
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Grandma
> 
> Do you really want out of the game?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. It's so fucking frustrating that I'm sitting here crying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awww, hugs.
Click to expand...

Let's try talking about someone other than Grandma for a bit then. What do you think of FA and Gath?


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just leave that there for the grandma voters.
> 
> I am feeling a little paranoid of FA being firescum.
> 
> Overnight FA is pushing Sameech as scum heavily.
> 
> FA pushes that here as well.
> 
> FA then starts suggesting we run me up so the fireproof townie must claim.
> 
> His actions would seem to heavily benefit the fire team. Eliminate the guy who caught Avatar and then find the one townie he cannot kill.
> 
> 
> 
> That is just deceptive sis. FA said nothing about fireproof townie and I don't believe that exists :/ FA to me is town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, he did.
> 
> Actually, I think she quoted it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> House do you think that is paranoia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it's more like ADD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ADD doesn't mean right or wrong.
Click to expand...


Correct.  ADD means she didn't pay close enough attention when she was reading, ergo... not an intentional lie but still not "truth".  Just truth as she knew it.


----------



## MathBlade

ScarletRage said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you believe Scum?  Of course Avi would like for Fire to win, that is why he would FOS Sameech, to draw attention away from his real partner, Grandma.
> 
> 
> 
> Or because he knows that his team has essentially lost if fire is down to one and ice remains with 2.  You are tunneling Grandma and disregarding the fact that Sameech is very likely to be ice scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's true.  He could very well be.  I also have a feeling that SR might be Ice, just because she has sided with Grandma and disregarded all the posts I have posted to prove myself as Town Doc.  We can certainly go after him next.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sameech is definitely next in line IMHO - there is no way around it.  I don't think SR is ice - the ice proof claim would be asinine if she were.  If grandma flips town then I think that SR might very well be the last fire mafia - the ice proof claim would play right into it.  We would need conf from the fireproof townie first but its to early to do that.  If there is a fireproof townee then I would be inclined to believe SR.  I don't know what to do there because I don't want to lynch the PR that might very well be true and I don't want confirmation from the other townie at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Oh yes FA certainly said plenty about that Mathblade. Who lied now?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry I missed that. I made a mistake. If you wish to call it a lie go ahead. I am honest when I fuck up and I did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great. Now that we know you have a bias towards scumreading me, how do you plan to adjust your reads?
Click to expand...

Except I don't have a bias. I am a human who made a mistake. I adjust my reads based on new information or new events. Not missing one post.

I like talking about you. Maybe people will see you for the scum I believe you are.


----------



## ScarletRage

House said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you believe Scum?  Of course Avi would like for Fire to win, that is why he would FOS Sameech, to draw attention away from his real partner, Grandma.
> 
> 
> 
> Or because he knows that his team has essentially lost if fire is down to one and ice remains with 2.  You are tunneling Grandma and disregarding the fact that Sameech is very likely to be ice scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's true.  He could very well be.  I also have a feeling that SR might be Ice, just because she has sided with Grandma and disregarded all the posts I have posted to prove myself as Town Doc.  We can certainly go after him next.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sameech is definitely next in line IMHO - there is no way around it.  I don't think SR is ice - the ice proof claim would be asinine if she were.  If grandma flips town then I think that SR might very well be the last fire mafia - the ice proof claim would play right into it.  We would need conf from the fireproof townie first but its to early to do that.  If there is a fireproof townee then I would be inclined to believe SR.  I don't know what to do there because I don't want to lynch the PR that might very well be true and I don't want confirmation from the other townie at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Oh yes FA certainly said plenty about that Mathblade. Who lied now?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry I missed that. I made a mistake. If you wish to call it a lie go ahead. I am honest when I fuck up and I did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great. Now that we know you have a bias towards scumreading me, how do you plan to adjust your reads?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just because she made a mistake doesn't mean you're not scum silly.
> 
> That's okay though, we love you just the way you are... you murderous villain.
Click to expand...

Dude, don't you know the persecutor always loses in Perry Mason.


----------



## ScarletRage

House said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just leave that there for the grandma voters.
> 
> I am feeling a little paranoid of FA being firescum.
> 
> Overnight FA is pushing Sameech as scum heavily.
> 
> FA pushes that here as well.
> 
> FA then starts suggesting we run me up so the fireproof townie must claim.
> 
> His actions would seem to heavily benefit the fire team. Eliminate the guy who caught Avatar and then find the one townie he cannot kill.
> 
> 
> 
> That is just deceptive sis. FA said nothing about fireproof townie and I don't believe that exists :/ FA to me is town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, he did.
> 
> Actually, I think she quoted it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> House do you think that is paranoia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it's more like ADD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ADD doesn't mean right or wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct.  ADD means she didn't pay close enough attention when she was reading, ergo... not an intentional lie but still not "truth".  Just truth as she knew it.
Click to expand...

I wanted your comment about my FA theory.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you believe Scum?  Of course Avi would like for Fire to win, that is why he would FOS Sameech, to draw attention away from his real partner, Grandma.
> 
> 
> 
> Or because he knows that his team has essentially lost if fire is down to one and ice remains with 2.  You are tunneling Grandma and disregarding the fact that Sameech is very likely to be ice scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's true.  He could very well be.  I also have a feeling that SR might be Ice, just because she has sided with Grandma and disregarded all the posts I have posted to prove myself as Town Doc.  We can certainly go after him next.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sameech is definitely next in line IMHO - there is no way around it.  I don't think SR is ice - the ice proof claim would be asinine if she were.  If grandma flips town then I think that SR might very well be the last fire mafia - the ice proof claim would play right into it.  We would need conf from the fireproof townie first but its to early to do that.  If there is a fireproof townee then I would be inclined to believe SR.  I don't know what to do there because I don't want to lynch the PR that might very well be true and I don't want confirmation from the other townie at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Oh yes FA certainly said plenty about that Mathblade. Who lied now?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry I missed that. I made a mistake. If you wish to call it a lie go ahead. I am honest when I fuck up and I did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great. Now that we know you have a bias towards scumreading me, how do you plan to adjust your reads?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just because she made a mistake doesn't mean you're not scum silly.
> 
> That's okay though, we love you just the way you are... you murderous villain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, don't you know the persecutor always loses in Perry Mason.
Click to expand...


Good thing I'm a Law & Order man.  They have a slightly better track record.


----------



## MathBlade

ScarletRage said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you believe Scum?  Of course Avi would like for Fire to win, that is why he would FOS Sameech, to draw attention away from his real partner, Grandma.
> 
> 
> 
> Or because he knows that his team has essentially lost if fire is down to one and ice remains with 2.  You are tunneling Grandma and disregarding the fact that Sameech is very likely to be ice scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's true.  He could very well be.  I also have a feeling that SR might be Ice, just because she has sided with Grandma and disregarded all the posts I have posted to prove myself as Town Doc.  We can certainly go after him next.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sameech is definitely next in line IMHO - there is no way around it.  I don't think SR is ice - the ice proof claim would be asinine if she were.  If grandma flips town then I think that SR might very well be the last fire mafia - the ice proof claim would play right into it.  We would need conf from the fireproof townie first but its to early to do that.  If there is a fireproof townee then I would be inclined to believe SR.  I don't know what to do there because I don't want to lynch the PR that might very well be true and I don't want confirmation from the other townie at this point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Oh yes FA certainly said plenty about that Mathblade. Who lied now?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry I missed that. I made a mistake. If you wish to call it a lie go ahead. I am honest when I fuck up and I did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great. Now that we know you have a bias towards scumreading me, how do you plan to adjust your reads?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just because she made a mistake doesn't mean you're not scum silly.
> 
> That's okay though, we love you just the way you are... you murderous villain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude, don't you know the persecutor always loses in Perry Mason.
Click to expand...

But this is Law and Order


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just leave that there for the grandma voters.
> 
> I am feeling a little paranoid of FA being firescum.
> 
> Overnight FA is pushing Sameech as scum heavily.
> 
> FA pushes that here as well.
> 
> FA then starts suggesting we run me up so the fireproof townie must claim.
> 
> His actions would seem to heavily benefit the fire team. Eliminate the guy who caught Avatar and then find the one townie he cannot kill.
> 
> 
> 
> That is just deceptive sis. FA said nothing about fireproof townie and I don't believe that exists :/ FA to me is town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, he did.
> 
> Actually, I think she quoted it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> House do you think that is paranoia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it's more like ADD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ADD doesn't mean right or wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct.  ADD means she didn't pay close enough attention when she was reading, ergo... not an intentional lie but still not "truth".  Just truth as she knew it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wanted your comment about my FA theory.
Click to expand...


FA is town.

The end.


----------



## MathBlade

ScarletRage said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's just leave that there for the grandma voters.
> 
> I am feeling a little paranoid of FA being firescum.
> 
> Overnight FA is pushing Sameech as scum heavily.
> 
> FA pushes that here as well.
> 
> FA then starts suggesting we run me up so the fireproof townie must claim.
> 
> His actions would seem to heavily benefit the fire team. Eliminate the guy who caught Avatar and then find the one townie he cannot kill.
> 
> 
> 
> That is just deceptive sis. FA said nothing about fireproof townie and I don't believe that exists :/ FA to me is town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, he did.
> 
> Actually, I think she quoted it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> House do you think that is paranoia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it's more like ADD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ADD doesn't mean right or wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Correct.  ADD means she didn't pay close enough attention when she was reading, ergo... not an intentional lie but still not "truth".  Just truth as she knew it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wanted your comment about my FA theory.
Click to expand...

FA is town.

And apparently House invaded my brain. Jiiiiiinx!!


----------



## ScarletRage

That happening once is natural. Twice is off...


----------



## ScarletRage

I would expect reasons why FA is town. Maybe something of argument.


----------



## MathBlade

ScarletRage said:


> That happening once is natural. Twice is off...


Hence why I made fun of it because apparently House and I understand each other. Or we both know how to taunt you


----------



## MathBlade

ScarletRage said:


> I would expect reasons why FA is town. Maybe something of argument.


Already did before when House asked. Not repeating myself at midnight.


----------



## ScarletRage

Why is FA town? Because his motives seem pretty fire aligned to me.


----------



## ScarletRage

MathBlade said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would expect reasons why FA is town. Maybe something of argument.
> 
> 
> 
> Already did before when House asked. Not repeating myself at midnight.
Click to expand...

Quotes are friends.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> That happening once is natural. Twice is off...



Not really.  I'd think scum would go out of their way not to mirror each other.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> Why is FA town? Because his motives seem pretty fire aligned to me.



I don't base my decisions on the last thing a person says.  His play style the entire game has been townie.  

One post twisted out of context does not scum make.


----------



## MathBlade

ScarletRage said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would expect reasons why FA is town. Maybe something of argument.
> 
> 
> 
> Already did before when House asked. Not repeating myself at midnight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quotes are friends.
Click to expand...




MathBlade said:


> I think FA is very much town. They were really helpful when I first replaced into the game in the neighborhood especially and seems to be Scumhunting now. I strongly disagree on the whole Sameech/SR scum front but I think they are town coming from a good place.



If you want more than that it waits until tomorrow. Good night. Sweet dreams.


----------



## House

Sleep sounds lovely.  I've been up far too long playing this silly game.

G'night.


----------



## House

PS: Don't hammer Grannie.


----------



## CaféAuLait

ScarletRage said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Unvote.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn.
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Grandma
> 
> Do you really want out of the game?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. It's so fucking frustrating that I'm sitting here crying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awww, hugs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's try talking about someone other than Grandma for a bit then. What do you think of FA and Gath?
Click to expand...



FA reads about the same as he has before. He seems a little more forceful than in previous games, but he reads town to me. 

I noted your post about Gath earlier, and I did wonder about his being up for any vote or wagon, but I chalked that up to his being new and in fact thought he is not sure how to read and is following the crowd. However, I do/did question his complete newness to the game. He has addressed that here on the thread iIRC. 

Rosie doubled his jailer keys ability. It would seem to me if he was scum he would have given the keys to scum if he was scum himself. So far we know he gave one set to Sharita, ( who I have a town read on) the others may or may not have been used. So, I still lean town. 

.


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> Sharita



Spell her name right.  It's *Ch*arita.

Chut up!

(Kudos to those that get the reference)


----------



## House

k... NOW I'm going to bed!


----------



## CaféAuLait

ScarletRage said:


> Why is FA town? Because his motives seem pretty fire aligned to me.




Why so you think that? I too wonder if Sameech may be scum, after all, scums win condition is to kill scum AND town, maybe avatar really wanted or level the playing field for his partner, or is there something else which has made you suspicious of FA?


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sharita
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spell her name right.  It's *Ch*arita.
> 
> Chut up!
> 
> (Kudos to those that get the reference)
Click to expand...



I know, it depends if I am on my computer or ipad or iPhone , those two like to autocorrect her name.. On my computer it's straight. It drives me mad. Shaitra corrects every time to spell RITA, don't know why. I just has to go back and fix it twice.


----------



## FA_Q2

ScarletRage said:


> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA_Q2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you believe Scum?  Of course Avi would like for Fire to win, that is why he would FOS Sameech, to draw attention away from his real partner, Grandma.
> 
> 
> 
> Or because he knows that his team has essentially lost if fire is down to one and ice remains with 2.  You are tunneling Grandma and disregarding the fact that Sameech is very likely to be ice scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's true.  He could very well be.  I also have a feeling that SR might be Ice, just because she has sided with Grandma and disregarded all the posts I have posted to prove myself as Town Doc.  We can certainly go after him next.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sameech is definitely next in line IMHO - there is no way around it.  I don't think SR is ice - the ice proof claim would be asinine if she were.  If grandma flips town then I think that SR might very well be the last fire mafia - the ice proof claim would play right into it.  We would need conf from the fireproof townie first *but its to early to do that.*  If there is a fireproof townee then I would be inclined to believe SR.  *I don't know what to do there because I don't want to lynch the PR that might very well be true and I don't want confirmation from the other townie at this point.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Oh yes FA certainly said plenty about that Mathblade. Who lied now?*
Click to expand...

Apparently you forgot how to read SR.

I specifically stated I didn't want to know who the fireproof townee was.  I also don't trust your assertion that you are ice proof though because of a PR rather than because you are the other fire mafia.

Math is hard up on marking you as scum.  I think she is onto something but I just cant get to the point of lynching you yet because of what is mentioned.  You going on another tirade based on inaccuracies sure does not make me think that you are more likely to be town though.  You get scummier the more you post.


----------



## Grandma

I want to apologize for my outburst earlier. I'm very sorry.

I would still like to be voted off though.


----------



## tn5421

Wolfsister77 said:


> I would like to consider that someone in Central might also have targeted Rosie and not just her own neighborhood. Our neighborhood had no clue Rosie was a PR and definitely did not know she was a cop. If Avi knew, he didn't tell us. I'm doubting East or West knew unless someone from Central mentioned it there. Is it possible to exlude these two neighborhoods by someone letting us know from each if Rosie's PR or being an investigative was mentioned? It looks like both South and Central knew.
> 
> From South, if Mertex is doc-that leaves Grandma and Rosie.
> 
> b]Central-Cafe-who is in another hood with TN at least[/b], FA who is in West with SR, mathblade-which means both these neighborhoods could know and I'd like to exclude them. Grandma again, Aye again, Avi who's gone and if he knew didn't say anything, Sameech who if he knew didn't say anything.
> 
> So West and East-did anyone there know about Rosie?
> 
> Also, can Aye or Grandma explain why you felt it necessary to talk about Rosie to Central?
> 
> I still can't believe Rosie said she was a cop to a neighborhood where you don't know if there's scum there or not.



I'm not in anyones neighborhood, try again please.



Grandma said:


> Post 2670 CLEARLY states that the meat shield would have saved Rosie. The post was made by WAKE. I think he would know.
> 
> Why are you lying, Mertex?



Why did you quote the mod, then?

*Vote: Grandma*


----------



## Shaitra

OK, I guess I went to bed too early.

Hugs Grandma because I know how frustrating this game can be.

One of the reasons I jailed Aye last night was to try and narrow down who from that neighborhood was scum.  While I believe Mertex plays very anti-town, I don't have any good reason to not believe she is town.  That leaves Grandma as the scum in that neighborhood.  I believe Grandma is at L-1 (or pretty darn close).  I will hammer this afternoon if nothing else comes up.


----------



## Shaitra

TN, why are you lying about not being in a neighborhood?  You are in mine.


----------



## tn5421

.........................this is fucking embarrassing.


----------



## tn5421

I literally had no idea I was supposed to be in a hood until now.

Is this fucking reality?

note: made my first post in the neighborhood for the lols


----------



## Shaitra

I do believe Sameech is scum.  Since each scum team has to get the other team killed in order to win the game, outing an opposing player would be within his win condition.  Also, Sam is claiming a lesser investigative role like tracker or watcher.  My question to the more experienced players is would the info yielded from both roles allow Sam to know so certainly that Avatar was scum?  My reading of the two roles isn't clear.


----------



## Shaitra

I can confirm that TN has now posted in the neighborhood.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Shaitra said:


> I do believe Sameech is scum.  Since each scum team has to get the other team killed in order to win the game, outing an opposing player would be within his win condition.  Also, Sam is claiming a lesser investigative role like tracker or watcher.  My question to the more experienced players is would the info yielded from both roles allow Sam to know so certainly that Avatar was scum?  My reading of the two roles isn't clear.



Watcher, I don't know. Tracker, would tell him if Avi visited Rosie. If so, that's a guilty. Since she was killed.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

CaféAuLait said:


> @AyeCantSeeYou
> 
> Are you around by chance. Can you read the thread and confirm what post 30 says in Central?



Post 30 is made by Grandma and she's saying that Mertex claiming she was in a neighborhood bugged her, made her think it was a trick for people to think Mertex is town, and then Grandma asks if Mertex is even in a neighborhood.


----------



## ScarletRage

TN just hammerred Grandma I think.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> TN just hammerred Grandma I think.


yup


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> TN just hammerred Grandma I think.
> 
> 
> 
> yup
Click to expand...


Are you sure? I though after your unvote she was back at L-2?


----------



## Wake

*VC Incoming. At work; will try to get one in here soon.*


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> TN just hammerred Grandma I think.
> 
> 
> 
> yup
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you sure? I though after your unvote she was back at L-2?
Click to expand...


No, Cafe voted for Grandma after that, so tn voting for her was the hammer.

I too am tired of this game.  I've been maligned and told I am being destructive to the game.  I realize that maybe I went over the top when everyone was attacking me for not using the damn shield but I knew that my Doc power provided the same protection without risk.  So, I became testy, but, damn, I'm not the only one that has become testy, so why all of a sudden I'm the only one that is disruptive and anti-town.  I even apologized to Wolf for what I said, but Grandma has not apologized to me.  She told me in the QT that if I played in another game she wouldn't, and she even posted that here.  But, nobody even noticed or gave a damn.

Grandma called us all idiots, fuckers and demanded to be Mod-killed.  Though some considered that anti-town, they still wouldn't vote for her and one even unvoted her.  If I went after Grandma unmercifully is because she was doing the same to me right from the start of the game.  Because I mentioned that I was in a hood, she found that scummy, then she goes and *reveals that I am in a hood* and lied about me in order to get the whole Town against me, but that is not scummy?  That is supposed to be okay?  Then everyone jumps in and starts accusing me of saying that I'm the best player because I don't want to be killed when all I said was that I was more valuable alive than dead.  All that shit forced me to claim that I was the Doctor and all I'm getting is a bunch of crap from everyone.  Rosie outs her PR role and gets herself killed and I get chastised for not protecting her by Grandma, but nobody (except Cafe) finds that odd.   I out my PR in order to save myself and I get crucified for doing so, and some, Gath, Grandma, SR and maybe others still claim that I'm lying.

So, now if Grandma flips town, I'm going to be the scapegoat, and rightly so.  But, after reading some of the Wiki Mafia hints, as a Townie I'm not supposed to give up when I think someone is Scum, and Grandma's lying and conniving sure made me think she is Scum.  So, you all do what you want, I'm not sure now how to play the game nor do I care to.  I won't drop out because I'm not a quitter and that is not my win condition, plus I'm surely going to be killed by Scum, they don't pass up an opportunity to kill a PR, they just haven't been able to coordinate.  But, I sure won't be playing again.  I'm sure Grandma is a more "valuable" player and all she has to do is say you made her cry after she called you an idiot and a fucker, and that's okay, that is pro-town.  Go figure.


----------



## MathBlade

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> TN just hammerred Grandma I think.
> 
> 
> 
> yup
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you sure? I though after your unvote she was back at L-2?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, Cafe voted for Grandma after that, so tn voting for her was the hammer.
> 
> I too am tired of this game.  I've been maligned and told I am being destructive to the game.  I realize that maybe I went over the top when everyone was attacking me for not using the damn shield but I knew that my Doc power provided the same protection without risk.  So, I became testy, but, damn, I'm not the only one that has become testy, so why all of a sudden I'm the only one that is disruptive and anti-town.  I even apologized to Wolf for what I said, but Grandma has not apologized to me.  She told me in the QT that if I played in another game she wouldn't, and she even posted that here.  But, nobody even noticed or gave a damn.
> 
> Grandma called us all idiots, fuckers and demanded to be Mod-killed.  Though some considered that anti-town, they still wouldn't vote for her and one even unvoted her.  If I went after Grandma unmercifully is because she was doing the same to me right from the start of the game.  Because I mentioned that I was in a hood, she found that scummy, then she goes and *reveals that I am in a hood* and lied about me in order to get the whole Town against me, but that is not scummy?  That is supposed to be okay?  Then everyone jumps in and starts accusing me of saying that I'm the best player because I don't want to be killed when all I said was that I was more valuable alive than dead.  All that shit forced me to claim that I was the Doctor and all I'm getting is a bunch of crap from everyone.  Rosie outs her PR role and gets herself killed and I get chastised for not protecting her by Grandma, but nobody (except Cafe) finds that odd.   I out my PR in order to save myself and I get crucified for doing so, and some, Gath, Grandma, SR and maybe others still claim that I'm lying.
> 
> So, now if Grandma flips town, I'm going to be the scapegoat, and rightly so.  But, after reading some of the Wiki Mafia hints, as a Townie I'm not supposed to give up when I think someone is Scum, and Grandma's lying and conniving sure made me think she is Scum.  So, you all do what you want, I'm not sure now how to play the game nor do I care to.  I won't drop out because I'm not a quitter and that is not my win condition, plus I'm surely going to be killed by Scum, they don't pass up an opportunity to kill a PR, they just haven't been able to coordinate.  But, I sure won't be playing again.  I'm sure Grandma is a more "valuable" player and all she has to do is say you made her cry after she called you an idiot and a fucker, and that's okay, that is pro-town.  Go figure.
Click to expand...

Mertex I am sorry you feel that way. My first two forum games were pretty rough. People called me insane and a bunch of other things I would rather not repeat. Each forum is different though and a friend of mine on the first forum encouraged me to stick around. You may want some time off or a different forum or never play again and I respect that please just know I don't think of you negatively.


----------



## Shaitra

I have no idea if this is the hammer or not, but I did want to get my vote on record.

* Vote: Grandma*


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> TN just hammerred Grandma I think.
> 
> 
> 
> yup
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you sure? I though after your unvote she was back at L-2?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, Cafe voted for Grandma after that, so tn voting for her was the hammer.
> 
> I too am tired of this game.  I've been maligned and told I am being destructive to the game.  I realize that maybe I went over the top when everyone was attacking me for not using the damn shield but I knew that my Doc power provided the same protection without risk.  So, I became testy, but, damn, I'm not the only one that has become testy, so why all of a sudden I'm the only one that is disruptive and anti-town.  I even apologized to Wolf for what I said, but Grandma has not apologized to me.  She told me in the QT that if I played in another game she wouldn't, and she even posted that here.  But, nobody even noticed or gave a damn.
> 
> Grandma called us all idiots, fuckers and demanded to be Mod-killed.  Though some considered that anti-town, they still wouldn't vote for her and one even unvoted her.  If I went after Grandma unmercifully is because she was doing the same to me right from the start of the game.  Because I mentioned that I was in a hood, she found that scummy, then she goes and *reveals that I am in a hood* and lied about me in order to get the whole Town against me, but that is not scummy?  That is supposed to be okay?  Then everyone jumps in and starts accusing me of saying that I'm the best player because I don't want to be killed when all I said was that I was more valuable alive than dead.  All that shit forced me to claim that I was the Doctor and all I'm getting is a bunch of crap from everyone.  Rosie outs her PR role and gets herself killed and I get chastised for not protecting her by Grandma, but nobody (except Cafe) finds that odd.   I out my PR in order to save myself and I get crucified for doing so, and some, Gath, Grandma, SR and maybe others still claim that I'm lying.
> 
> So, now if Grandma flips town, I'm going to be the scapegoat, and rightly so.  But, after reading some of the Wiki Mafia hints, as a Townie I'm not supposed to give up when I think someone is Scum, and Grandma's lying and conniving sure made me think she is Scum.  So, you all do what you want, I'm not sure now how to play the game nor do I care to.  I won't drop out because I'm not a quitter and that is not my win condition, plus I'm surely going to be killed by Scum, they don't pass up an opportunity to kill a PR, they just haven't been able to coordinate.  But, I sure won't be playing again.  I'm sure Grandma is a more "valuable" player and all she has to do is say you made her cry after she called you an idiot and a fucker, and that's okay, that is pro-town.  Go figure.
Click to expand...


Mertex, This game can be hell. How many times have I threatened to quit or acted like an idiot-my words-melting down over the stress? I play this game because I love figuring things out and solving puzzles, I love researching things which is one reason I come to this political forum although it appears most don't even bother fact checking anyway-LOL. I love how it makes my brain think and I find it absolutely fascinating. The advice Wake gave me is, the game is not the problem, it's the people and all the personalities that can be, especially when some of them are working for an evil purpose-scum trying to get to you or town thinking you are scum. It's no fun to be attacked as either. My biggest issue is not game related aggression. Yes, I am too thin-skinned about criticism regarding my gameplay which I apologized to my neighbors for because that's part of the game and should be fine.  The problem I've had in these games is when personal stuff was used against me that had nothing to do with the game. However, Part of that was my fault and my reaction to it that was over the top. Frankly, I enjoy playing as scum but it's far more stressful for me. Playing town, when everyone knows I'm town, and working with other townies to catch scum, is really fun if frustrating for being so darn clueless, LOL. 

Anyway, rambling speech over. Just know that it is nothing personal and I'm very sorry you and Grandma feel the way you do. I took a break and didn't play game 4 for a reason. A break is a good thing.


----------



## Wolfsister77

tn5421 said:


> I literally had no idea I was supposed to be in a hood until now.
> 
> Is this fucking reality?
> 
> note: made my first post in the neighborhood for the lols



LOL-One of your neighbors was suspicious of you for not posting there. 

We have over 600 posts in ours. When the game's over, someone can read it if they have insomnia and need something to help them sleep. Like lots of WIFOM and wolfie melting. Good times!!


----------



## ScarletRage

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> TN just hammerred Grandma I think.
> 
> 
> 
> yup
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you sure? I though after your unvote she was back at L-2?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, Cafe voted for Grandma after that, so tn voting for her was the hammer.
> 
> I too am tired of this game.  I've been maligned and told I am being destructive to the game.  I realize that maybe I went over the top when everyone was attacking me for not using the damn shield but I knew that my Doc power provided the same protection without risk.  So, I became testy, but, damn, I'm not the only one that has become testy, so why all of a sudden I'm the only one that is disruptive and anti-town.  I even apologized to Wolf for what I said, but Grandma has not apologized to me.  She told me in the QT that if I played in another game she wouldn't, and she even posted that here.  But, nobody even noticed or gave a damn.
> 
> Grandma called us all idiots, fuckers and demanded to be Mod-killed.  Though some considered that anti-town, they still wouldn't vote for her and one even unvoted her.  If I went after Grandma unmercifully is because she was doing the same to me right from the start of the game.  Because I mentioned that I was in a hood, she found that scummy, then she goes and *reveals that I am in a hood* and lied about me in order to get the whole Town against me, but that is not scummy?  That is supposed to be okay?  Then everyone jumps in and starts accusing me of saying that I'm the best player because I don't want to be killed when all I said was that I was more valuable alive than dead.  All that shit forced me to claim that I was the Doctor and all I'm getting is a bunch of crap from everyone.  Rosie outs her PR role and gets herself killed and I get chastised for not protecting her by Grandma, but nobody (except Cafe) finds that odd.   I out my PR in order to save myself and I get crucified for doing so, and some, Gath, Grandma, SR and maybe others still claim that I'm lying.
> 
> So, now if Grandma flips town, I'm going to be the scapegoat, and rightly so.  But, after reading some of the Wiki Mafia hints, as a Townie I'm not supposed to give up when I think someone is Scum, and Grandma's lying and conniving sure made me think she is Scum.  So, you all do what you want, I'm not sure now how to play the game nor do I care to.  I won't drop out because I'm not a quitter and that is not my win condition, plus I'm surely going to be killed by Scum, they don't pass up an opportunity to kill a PR, they just haven't been able to coordinate.  But, I sure won't be playing again.  I'm sure Grandma is a more "valuable" player and all she has to do is say you made her cry after she called you an idiot and a fucker, and that's okay, that is pro-town.  Go figure.
Click to expand...

Bullshit. Your shield power could have saved Rosie.

If I have made the game unejoyable, I am sorry. I am supposed to be teaching people how to play. That being said the woe is me walls you and Grandma are doing are not helpful at all.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> TN just hammerred Grandma I think.
> 
> 
> 
> yup
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you sure? I though after your unvote she was back at L-2?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, Cafe voted for Grandma after that, so tn voting for her was the hammer.
> 
> I too am tired of this game.  I've been maligned and told I am being destructive to the game.  I realize that maybe I went over the top when everyone was attacking me for not using the damn shield but I knew that my Doc power provided the same protection without risk.  So, I became testy, but, damn, I'm not the only one that has become testy, so why all of a sudden I'm the only one that is disruptive and anti-town.  I even apologized to Wolf for what I said, but Grandma has not apologized to me.  She told me in the QT that if I played in another game she wouldn't, and she even posted that here.  But, nobody even noticed or gave a damn.
> 
> Grandma called us all idiots, fuckers and demanded to be Mod-killed.  Though some considered that anti-town, they still wouldn't vote for her and one even unvoted her.  If I went after Grandma unmercifully is because she was doing the same to me right from the start of the game.  Because I mentioned that I was in a hood, she found that scummy, then she goes and *reveals that I am in a hood* and lied about me in order to get the whole Town against me, but that is not scummy?  That is supposed to be okay?  Then everyone jumps in and starts accusing me of saying that I'm the best player because I don't want to be killed when all I said was that I was more valuable alive than dead.  All that shit forced me to claim that I was the Doctor and all I'm getting is a bunch of crap from everyone.  Rosie outs her PR role and gets herself killed and I get chastised for not protecting her by Grandma, but nobody (except Cafe) finds that odd.   I out my PR in order to save myself and I get crucified for doing so, and some, Gath, Grandma, SR and maybe others still claim that I'm lying.
> 
> So, now if Grandma flips town, I'm going to be the scapegoat, and rightly so.  But, after reading some of the Wiki Mafia hints, as a Townie I'm not supposed to give up when I think someone is Scum, and Grandma's lying and conniving sure made me think she is Scum.  So, you all do what you want, I'm not sure now how to play the game nor do I care to.  I won't drop out because I'm not a quitter and that is not my win condition, plus I'm surely going to be killed by Scum, they don't pass up an opportunity to kill a PR, they just haven't been able to coordinate.  But, I sure won't be playing again.  I'm sure Grandma is a more "valuable" player and all she has to do is say you made her cry after she called you an idiot and a fucker, and that's okay, that is pro-town.  Go figure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mertex, This game can be hell. How many times have I threatened to quit or acted like an idiot-my words-melting down over the stress? I play this game because I love figuring things out and solving puzzles, I love researching things which is one reason I come to this political forum although it appears most don't even bother fact checking anyway-LOL. I love how it makes my brain think and I find it absolutely fascinating. The advice Wake gave me is, the game is not the problem, it's the people and all the personalities that can be, especially when some of them are working for an evil purpose-scum trying to get to you or town thinking you are scum. It's no fun to be attacked as either. My biggest issue is not game related aggression. Yes, I am too thin-skinned about criticism regarding my gameplay which I apologized to my neighbors for because that's part of the game and should be fine.  The problem I've had in these games is when personal stuff was used against me that had nothing to do with the game. However, Part of that was my fault and my reaction to it that was over the top. Frankly, I enjoy playing as scum but it's far more stressful for me. Playing town, when everyone knows I'm town, and working with other townies to catch scum, is really fun if frustrating for being so darn clueless, LOL.
> 
> Anyway, rambling speech over. Just know that it is nothing personal and I'm very sorry you and Grandma feel the way you do. I took a break and didn't play game 4 for a reason. A break is a good thing.
Click to expand...


This can be frustrating at times. My scumgameon other sites is good enough where I am policy lynched as town if I live to the point where I am the most help.


----------



## sameech

TN how could you be following the game and not know you were in a neighborhood?  I'd be willing to bet a stick of firewood that the word "neighborhood" appears more than the word "scum" in this game.  

Anywho, wow, that was fast.  Slept in too late and missed the SWAT team kicking down the door and fragging shit.  Oh well.  Any fried chicken left?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

sameech said:


> TN how could you be following the game and not know you were in a neighborhood?  I'd be willing to bet a stick of firewood that the word "neighborhood" appears more than the word "scum" in this game.
> 
> Anywho, wow, that was fast.  Slept in too late and missed the SWAT team kicking down the door and fragging shit.  Oh well.  Any fried chicken left?




::::::::::Throwing chicken bones at Sam:::::::::::


----------



## ScarletRage

Sameech, can you "check" FA today to ensure that I am paranoid over him being firescum? By check I mean do whatever you did with Avatar.


----------



## MathBlade

ScarletRage said:


> Sameech, can you "check" FA today to ensure that I am paranoid over him being firescum? By check I mean do whatever you did with Avatar.


He already said what he was doing with his action today.


----------



## ScarletRage

Quotes are our friend. Where did he say that?


----------



## MathBlade

I am a little busy to search the thread to find it right now due to RL issues. I have already searched the thread once for you for a quote you can find on your own. If you insist that I find it the earliest I can probably devote 10-20 minutes to finding it is around 6-7 PM my time or about 8 hours. Thanks!


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> Quotes are our friend. Where did he say that?


Search is your friend.

Search -> This thread only -> Posted by member -> TADA!


----------



## House

And tn has my attention tomorrow.

Ignoring this game in favor of another site is a slap in the face to those of us here playing this one day in and day out, and has the side effect of being pro-scum.


----------



## House

Lunch break over, back to the grind.


----------



## sameech

ScarletRage said:


> Quotes are our friend. Where did he say that?



I said I would probably sit on Mertex.  Not sure what I am going to do for sure yet, but that seemed like the place to be when I posted it.  Don't have much idea right now of a better place.  Still going back and rereading to sort through all this Rosie-Mertex-Grandma-Shaitra kerfuffle even though it makes my brains hurt.


----------



## Wolfsister77

After this, not sure where to go for scumreads. Grandma's flip and what happens overnight will tell us something. We'll take it from there.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77 said:


> After this, not sure where to go for scumreads. Grandma's flip and what happens overnight will tell us something. We'll take it from there.



Mertex Gath House Mathblade FA and TN are the only ones I would care to lynch ATM. If Cafe and Wolf are scum well gg to me atm.


----------



## ScarletRage

Sameech is in the do not lynch pile atm as well.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> Mertex Gath House Mathblade FA and TN are the only ones I would care to lynch ATM. If Cafe and Wolf are scum well gg to me atm.



Maybe TN would be a good place to go next.


----------



## sameech

WTF?  No flip yet.  I sped home in a thunderstorm for nothing.  OMGUS @Wake


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

ScarletRage said:


> Mertex Gath House *Mathblade* FA and TN are the only ones I would care to lynch ATM. If Cafe and Wolf are scum well gg to me atm.




 Gotta love sibling rivalry!


----------



## Wolfsister77

I think Mathblade and SR need to stick around because they are humorous to read. And it's even better that they want to lynch each other.  LOL


----------



## tn5421

sameech said:


> TN how could you be following the game and not know you were in a neighborhood?  I'd be willing to bet a stick of firewood that the word "neighborhood" appears more than the word "scum" in this game.
> 
> Anywho, wow, that was fast.  Slept in too late and missed the SWAT team kicking down the door and fragging shit.  Oh well.  Any fried chicken left?



My eyes slid straight from my role to my shiny power, skipping the stuff in the middle. 

Quite frankly, I could care less if you flash lynched me right now, it would be one massive game less that I have to follow and it would free up some more time for non-mafia things that I've been putting on hold.


----------



## MathBlade

ScarletRage said:


> Quotes are our friend. Where did he say that?


Honestly 1) I am tired.
2) You can search for yourself.
3) I want to see if Sameech keeps their word. 

For those reasons I won't quote the post.


----------



## sameech

I am tired of waiting for Wake.  I am doing my own flip.....
*
Grandma screams as the kids rush at her, "Next time I will use real sugar in them cookies instead of the fake stuff.  I SWEAR!!!"

It is of no use.  The little hands wielding sporks like a watermelon baller rip her to part chunk by chunk until there is nothing left but a tobacco stained moo moo laying on the kitchen floor over a pair of false teeth.



 , is dead!!!!
Grandma,  Ice Mafia Poisoner  is dead!!!!
But wait, "Poisoner!!  What's that?"

The moo moo puffs up like someone farted in it, and a halitosis gasp says, "You'll find out.  You will find out"*


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

LOL Sam! Wake needs to top that!


----------



## CaféAuLait

ROTF laughing!

I think Wake should consider letting you do the death scenes. * "nothing left but a tobacco stained moo moo"
*


----------



## House

I stopped driving for this?  Back to work.


----------



## FA_Q2

man flip already.


----------



## Wolfsister77

LOL-Grandma gets someone with her last escaped gas before death. It seems fitting.


----------



## CaféAuLait

I wonder what "something will happen Day 4 is"  is Wake was speaking of.


Anyone have any clues, while we are here waiting?


----------



## Grandma

ScarletRage said:


> Bullshit. Your shield power could have saved Rosie.
> 
> If I have made the game unejoyable, I am sorry. I am supposed to be teaching people how to play. That being said the woe is me walls you and Grandma are doing are not helpful at all.



There's 1 person that ruined the game. Mertex. She was assisted by players that went along with her because she is the loudest, and/or because they think her alleged role makes her of value to Town. I don't blame them, everyone makes mistakes, I just hope they've learned to stop sheeping her.


----------



## Grandma

Wolfsister77 said:


> After this, not sure where to go for scumreads. Grandma's flip and what happens overnight will tell us something. We'll take it from there.



I'll flip Vanilla Townie.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Well, I wasn't sheeping her at first. I voted her and was ready to lynch her and even went after her for the way she used her power. BUT, when someone says they are the town doc, with no cc, I can't vote that. However, as doc Mertex, or anyone in that role, needs to kind of lay low to avoid attracting attention. So that they don't get lynched and have to out themselves because that's the quickest way to be NK'd also.


----------



## Grandma

I want to apologize again for being such an ass last night. I had to get out. I'm sorry.

Thanks for voting me off. Fresh-baked cookies for everyone!

Good luck, Town!


----------



## CaféAuLait

Grandma said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. Your shield power could have saved Rosie.
> 
> If I have made the game unejoyable, I am sorry. I am supposed to be teaching people how to play. That being said the woe is me walls you and Grandma are doing are not helpful at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's 1 person that ruined the game. Mertex. She was assisted by players that went along with her because she is the loudest, and/or because they think her alleged role makes her of value to Town. I don't blame them, everyone makes mistakes, I just hope they've learned to stop sheeping her.
Click to expand...



First , I think your apology was cool. Secondly, we need to remember there is probably one person we all won't mesh with in these games. I tend to try and ignore that one person who does the same for me. I hope this does not come off as condescending, it is not meant to be. I just ignore them, make my point if I feel the need and move on. I enjoy playing this game with you Grandma. and I hope you reconsider not playing anymore. you have a good knack for it IMO and you will be missed if you leave for good.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Grandma said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> After this, not sure where to go for scumreads. Grandma's flip and what happens overnight will tell us something. We'll take it from there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll flip Vanilla Townie.
Click to expand...


Yeah, that's what I'm afraid of. But we'll just look for scum that helped lynch you and go from there. Your wagon will be interesting to see. Your lynch happened far too fast to be all town. So don't worry. And feel better.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Grandma said:


> I want to apologize again for being such an ass last night. I had to get out. I'm sorry.
> 
> Thanks for voting me off. Fresh-baked cookies for everyone!
> 
> Good luck, Town!



Apology accepted. Now take care of yourself. And I love cookies!!


----------



## Mertex

ScarletRage said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> After this, not sure where to go for scumreads. Grandma's flip and what happens overnight will tell us something. We'll take it from there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex Gath House Mathblade FA and TN are the only ones I would care to lynch ATM. If Cafe and Wolf are scum well gg to me atm.
Click to expand...


We get it, you want to lynch Townies.  There's only 3 Mafia left, 2 if Grandma flips Scum, and you've listed 6.  You just want to lynch for the fun of it............You probably will turn out to be one half of Ice.....


----------



## Grandma

@Wake - 

I have the rope covered with bright yellow happy faces, the paint's all dry, so it's ready to go.

There's a plate of "special" brownies for the Hangman. 

Oh, one more thing, Town - the Day 4 change - last time Avi was killed he became a Mod. This time they'll make him Administrator!!


----------



## Wolfsister77

Grandma said:


> @Wake -
> 
> I have the rope covered with bright yellow happy faces, the paint's all dry, so it's ready to go.
> 
> There's a plate of "special" brownies for the Hangman.
> 
> Oh, one more thing, Town - the Day 4 change - last time Avi was killed he became a Mod. This time they'll make him Administrator!!



Yeah, and his first rule will be that we can't lynch him in the first 2 days!! LOL


----------



## Grandma

Oh, and Mertex is lying Scum. She gets the burnt cookies.


----------



## Mertex

Grandma said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit. Your shield power could have saved Rosie.
> 
> If I have made the game unejoyable, I am sorry. I am supposed to be teaching people how to play. That being said the woe is me walls you and Grandma are doing are not helpful at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's 1 person that ruined the game. Mertex. She was assisted by players that went along with her because she is the loudest, and/or because they think her alleged role makes her of value to Town. I don't blame them, everyone makes mistakes, I just hope they've learned to stop sheeping her.
Click to expand...


Gosh, you really don't know when to quit.  I thought we were friends, until you started attacking me in the QT.  I get it you don't like me, but making it personal is just way to unsportmanlike.  I was only doing what I'm supposed to do, defending myself and scum hunting.  I think you ruined your own game, but if blaming others makes you feel better, well go for it.

You made your own bed, now lie in it.  I really wasn't taking things personally until you started getting really ugly and believe me, I don't need to play with people like you.  You're just mad because you don't like to be accused of being Scum and you take insult when you are.  I was at L -1 and I didn't lose it like you did, calling everyone names.  If that is your definition of a good player, somebody has been feeding you a load of crap.    I have better things to do with my time.

And raking everyone over the coals that was seeing you as Scum is really not very Townish.  Yes, everyone makes mistakes except you, Miss Player of the Year.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Well, I wasn't sheeping her at first. I voted her and was ready to lynch her and even went after her for the way she used her power. BUT, when someone says they are the town doc, with no cc, I can't vote that. However, as doc Mertex, or anyone in that role, needs to kind of lay low to avoid attracting attention. So that they don't get lynched and have to out themselves because that's the quickest way to be NK'd also.



You know, I'm just going to lay it on the line.  I made a mistake stealing Shiatra's ability because I didn't know that it was going to be like the Power I already had, except with a risk.  I wouldn't have had to claim if I hadn't been attacked the way I was.  It might have been you that said I was being selfish and putting myself above others by not using it.  I tried to explain without revealing my power, but you all wouldn't quit.  Now you are blaming me for outing my role.  Howcome you don't say anything about Rosie?  She outed her role as Cop way before I did, and she wasn't being pressured to do so like I was.  I get it that most of you don't like me, and that's fine.  I thought I was playing for Town to win, but I guess I was wrong.


----------



## Wake

*Online now. Work. Lots of it.

Reading through. VC incoming.*


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I wasn't sheeping her at first. I voted her and was ready to lynch her and even went after her for the way she used her power. BUT, when someone says they are the town doc, with no cc, I can't vote that. However, as doc Mertex, or anyone in that role, needs to kind of lay low to avoid attracting attention. So that they don't get lynched and have to out themselves because that's the quickest way to be NK'd also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, I'm just going to lay it on the line.  I made a mistake stealing Shiatra's ability because I didn't know that it was going to be like the Power I already had, except with a risk.  I wouldn't have had to claim if I hadn't been attacked the way I was.  It might have been you that said I was being selfish and putting myself above others by not using it.  I tried to explain without revealing my power, but you all wouldn't quit.  Now you are blaming me for outing my role.  Howcome you don't say anything about Rosie?  She outed her role as Cop way before I did, and she wasn't being pressured to do so like I was.  I get it that most of you don't like me, and that's fine.  I thought I was playing for Town to win, but I guess I was wrong.
Click to expand...


First, I didn't say I didn't like you. I do like you. And I did say plenty of times I can't believe Rosie outed herself. I also never said you were being selfish. I did not know you were the doc so I thought you should use it to save a townie. In any case, I believe your claim. It isn't personal, it's just game play and that is all. I said long ago, nothing that happens here goes outside the game and I mean that. Even when I've gotten mad at people here, I still talk to them outside the game and when a new game starts, it's a blank slate like nothing happened. 

So it isn't at all that I don't like you. I do like you. So don't take it personal. It isn't.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I wasn't sheeping her at first. I voted her and was ready to lynch her and even went after her for the way she used her power. BUT, when someone says they are the town doc, with no cc, I can't vote that. However, as doc Mertex, or anyone in that role, needs to kind of lay low to avoid attracting attention. So that they don't get lynched and have to out themselves because that's the quickest way to be NK'd also.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, I'm just going to lay it on the line.  I made a mistake stealing Shiatra's ability because I didn't know that it was going to be like the Power I already had, except with a risk.  I wouldn't have had to claim if I hadn't been attacked the way I was.  It might have been you that said I was being selfish and putting myself above others by not using it.  I tried to explain without revealing my power, but you all wouldn't quit.  Now you are blaming me for outing my role.  Howcome you don't say anything about Rosie?  She outed her role as Cop way before I did, and she wasn't being pressured to do so like I was.  I get it that most of you don't like me, and that's fine.  I thought I was playing for Town to win, but I guess I was wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First, I didn't say I didn't like you. I do like you. And I did say plenty of times I can't believe Rosie outed herself. I also never said you were being selfish. I did not know you were the doc so I thought you should use it to save a townie. In any case, I believe your claim. It isn't personal, it's just game play and that is all. I said long ago, nothing that happens here goes outside the game and I mean that. Even when I've gotten mad at people here, I still talk to them outside the game and when a new game starts, it's a blank slate like nothing happened.
> 
> So it isn't at all that I don't like you. I do like you. So don't take it personal. It isn't.
Click to expand...


That was the way it was for me, I was considering everything that I said or was said to me as part of the game and in the context of the game.  Grandma has taken it to a new level.  I don't know why she hates me, but I'm not going to lose sleep over it.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Let it go Mertex. The game does not need any more drama. It's distracting.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wake said:


> *At the start of Day 4, something will happen.
> 
> You will not be informed of what happened.*




No one  have any ideas on this?


----------



## Wake

*
Vote Count 3.2*​
*Grandma (7): *_Mertex, Mathblade, Sgt_Gath, Wolfsister77, FA_Q2, CafeAuLait, tn5421_
*Sgt_Gath (1): *_ScarletRage_
*
Not Voting (5): *_Sameech,_ _Grandma, Shaitra,_ _AyeCantSeeYou, House_

*With 13 alive, it takes 7 to lynch!
Deadline is 9/10/14, @ 1PM central.

Please try to stay calm, everyone. Part of the game involves getting deceived and manipulated by bloodthirsty murderers, all while going crazy from sheer paranoia. 

Now ask yourself why you're playing. 

Because it so damned FUN. 
*


Spoiler: Activated Abilities



*[CafeAuLait] - Neighborize!*
_Select five other players. You and them will now be Neighbors, and have your very own Neighborhood. This effect lasts until the end of the game. This ability cannot be activated if less than six players are alive._

*[Mertex] - Nimble Fingers*
_Select one player and steal his or her "
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" ability. You may not target a player who has already used an "
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" ability. You may only activate this ability during Day 1 or 2._

*[Grandma] - Invulnerability*
Shield yourself from all kill attempts the following Night. This ability may only be used during Day 1.

*[House] - Revelation!*
Target two players. The Mod publicly reveals their "" abilities for all to see.

*[Shaitra] - Human Shield*
Gain "1-Shot Meat Shield" status. You may guard one player during the Night, and if he or she would die, you will die instead.

*[tn5421] - Elementalism*
Select one player, and select either "Ice" or "Fire." That player will be protected from being killed by a Mafia team of that element the following Night. May only be activated during Day 1 or Day 2.

*[Sgt_Gath] - Jailer's Keys*
Select and give one player "1-Shot Jailkeeper" status. This means your target can jail one person once during the Night. A person that is jailed cannot be killed during that Night, but he or she also isn't able to use any abilities.

*[RosieS] - Double Trouble*
Target and give one player another chance to use his or her "" ability again. Cannot be used on players who haven't used an "" ability. May only be activated during Day 1 or 2.

*[FA_Q2] - Recycle*
Take one "" ability that has already been activated, and activate it as your own. You may only use this effect during Days 1 or 2.

*[Wolfsister77] - Blockade*
Select one player with two or more votes on his or her wagon. Remove two of those votes, and the players who had cast those two votes may not vote for that player again during this Day. This ability may only be activated during Day 1 or 2.

*[ScarletRage] - Swapper*
Select two other players who haven't used their "" abilities. The Mod will swap them. This power may only be used once, during Days 1, 2, or 3.

*[MeBelle60] - Forceful Swipe*
Select and force one player to activate his or her "" ability.

*[Moonglow] - Tough Decision*
Select five other players. Those five must cast special votes to decide which one of them will be roleblocked the following Night. They will vote by posting "Roleblock: Player's Name." Failure to come to a majority vote that Day results in all five players being roleblocked the following Night. This ability may only be activated during Days 1 or 2.

*[Sameech] - Inspection*
Choose one player. The Mod will secretly tell you via PM what that player's "" ability is. To activate, post "Inspect: Player's Name."

*[AyeCantSeeYou] - Revengeance*
If you are lynched this Day, you may then select and kill one player. You may not activate this ability after you've been lynched. This ability may only be used during Day 1 or 2.

*[Avatar4321] - Negation*
Select one player. He or she will not be able to use his or her "" ability until the following Day.




*1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5 | 1.6 | 1.7 | 1.8 | 1.9 | 1.10 | 1.11 | 1.12 | 1.13 | 1.14 | 1.15 | 1.16 | 1.17
Moonglow's Lynch & Flip
RosieS' Murder & Flip
2.1 | 2.2 | 2.3*​


----------



## Wake

​*As the angry mobbed encircled Grandma, it became clear she was the next one to be lynched. She fought like hell, but the end result was the same: hanging from the Hangman's noose.
*
*Grandma, Vanilla Townie, has perished!

You must avenge her.

Evil is still out there.

It is now Night 3.
9/6/14, @9PM central.





*​


----------



## Wake

*As the sun rises up through the morning mist, two horrific murders are discovered!

Shaitra, Vanilla Townie, has been found chilling in the grocer's freezer! Frozen stiff, with a look on her face that can only be described as "What the HELL?"

FA_Q2, another Vanilla Townie, has been found burnt to a crisp in a burn barrel out back. Someone had messed him up with a forceps before pouring on the gasoline.

The twin evils have been busy last Night, and it's your job to pore over everything said and done, to uproot and hang these evil Scum by the neck until dead. Good luck brave Townies of WIndgale!

*
*





It is now Day 4.

Something has happened.

With 10 alive, it takes 6 to lynch!

Deadline expires 9/14/14, @9AM central.



*​*Not Voting (10): *_Mertex, Mathblade, Sgt_Gath, Wolfsister77, CafeAuLait, tn5421, ScarletRage, Sameech, AyeCantSeeYou, House_


----------



## Wolfsister77

OK, No more quick lynching. We have to take our time and figure things out now. I was fully expecting Mertex and Sameech to be dead. Sameech, I'm starting to doubt you. If you saw anything last night, let us know ASAP.
No lynching a townie today because if we do, and 2 more die overnight, day 5 is lylo. So we need to figure out 3 scum from this group: _Mertex, Mathblade, Sgt_Gath, Wolfsister77, CafeAuLait, tn5421, ScarletRage, Sameech, AyeCantSeeYou, House
_
I know damn well I'm a townie. I'm not a PR. I see no harm in saying that now. All PR's should claim so we can use PoE to get scum this time. 

It seems to me, scum are killing from every neighborhood. I can see no other reason why Shaitra and FA were targeted.

Everyone listed above, I've thought was town at some point in the game. Obviously they are not. So I think an ISO of everyone is in order but not tonight. I'm tired. And if anyone checks me, I apologize in advance for all the damn posts.


----------



## House

*Vote: tn5421*


----------



## House

I stated my intent to PL vote tn yesterday. 

If we can find scum, awesome.  If not, my vote stays there.


----------



## Wolfsister77

You know, there's 2 places I'm going to look. SR and Sameech's PR's are doubtful. I can believe there's a cop and doc in this setup but why Night Watchman and Ice Proof townie? Doesn't make sense to me. Of the 2, SR's is less believable. These folks all voted Grandma. They aren't all town. Scum helped with this.

_Mertex, Mathblade, Sgt_Gath, Wolfsister77, FA_Q2, CafeAuLait, tn5421_ -Another place to look.

Another place is the neighborhoods. 

North-myself, Avi-dead, Sameech, House
South-Rosie-dead, Grandma-dead, Aye, Mertex
East-TN, Cafe, Shaitra-dead
West-SR, Mathblade, FA-dead

Sgt_Gath-are you in a neighborhood?
_
_


----------



## CaféAuLait

I agree with you Wolf, we have two people claiming PR's and one who caught scum with his PR but he was not targeted let alone the person claiming town doc?  Other townies are killed instead? Makes no sense.


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> I stated my intent to PL vote tn yesterday.
> 
> If we can find scum, awesome.  If not, my vote stays there.




I can't go along with a PL at this time House, unless we know he is scum then we vote.


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> I agree with you Wolf, we have two people claiming PR's and one who caught scum with his PR but he was not targeted let alone the person claiming town doc?  Other townies are killed instead? Makes no sense.



If the scum could coordinate, I'd agree with your post.

However, since they can't sit down and chat with each other to ensure they don't go after the same target, I can see why they'd avoid obvious targets in order to minimize the likelihood of their kill shot being blocked by the other team.

Aside from that, Mertex has been helpful to scum by providing noise with all the drama between her and Grandma, so I can see why they might leave her around.  

Sameech on the other hand was such an obvious choice due to his PR claim that I'm guessing both teams figured the other would go gunning for him & didn't want to cockblock the kill.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Everyone should just claim and out all the neighborhoods. Enough messing around. If you are town, you should not be afraid of this at this point in the game.

I'm VT. Northern Citadel neighborhood.


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you Wolf, we have two people claiming PR's and one who caught scum with his PR but he was not targeted let alone the person claiming town doc?  Other townies are killed instead? Makes no sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the scum could coordinate, I'd agree with your post.
> 
> However, since they can't sit down and chat with each other to ensure they don't go after the same target, I can see why they'd avoid obvious targets in order to minimize the likelihood of their kill shot being blocked by the other team.
> 
> Aside from that, Mertex has been helpful to scum by providing noise with all the drama between her and Grandma, so I can see why they might leave her around.
> 
> Sameech on the other hand was such an obvious choice due to his PR claim that I'm guessing both teams figured the other would go gunning for him & didn't want to cockblock the kill.
Click to expand...



I don't know what to think right now TBH. I just find it strange neither of those claiming PR's would be gone. I just find it strange, OTOH it may be what scum wanted as well.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House, if I were scum, I'd shoot for Sameech. He had the power last night to catch another one of them. There is no way I'd leave him alive even if there was a chance the other team would shoot there too. You'd never, ever, in a million years leave an investigative PR alive as scum. You'd want the doc dead too but the one who can catch you is the one you go for regardless. The fact that scum have known about Sameech for two nights and he's still alive is extremely suspicious.


----------



## House

VT, Northern Citadel.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> Everyone should just claim and out all the neighborhoods. Enough messing around. If you are town, you should not be afraid of this at this point in the game.
> 
> I'm VT. Northern Citadel neighborhood.



Wolf, how did you know (a week ago)  I was in a neighborhood with TN? I don't recall mentioning anything to do with my neighborhood here in the game thread. I wanted to ask because I saw this while rereading last night.

Official USMB Mafia Game 5 A Game of Fire and Ice Page 90 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> House, if I were scum, I'd shoot for Sameech. He had the power last night to catch another one of them. There is no way I'd leave him alive even if there was a chance the other team would shoot there too. You'd never, ever, in a million years leave an investigative PR alive as scum. You'd want the doc dead too but the one who can catch you is the one you go for regardless. *The fact that scum have known about Sameech for two nights and he's still alive is extremely suspicious.*



That's a fair point.

That said, scum can't afford too many more nights of stepping on each other's toes either.  If they both went after Mertex the night before, it'd be the height of irony if they also blocked each other on the Night Watchman.


----------



## House

Speaking of the night watchman, any report?


----------



## Wolfsister77

One other thought before I go to bed is SR sure could be ice proof. Not an ice proof townie but ice proof scum which would make her ice proof townie claim a safe claim.

I'm willing to look at anyone at thi


CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone should just claim and out all the neighborhoods. Enough messing around. If you are town, you should not be afraid of this at this point in the game.
> 
> I'm VT. Northern Citadel neighborhood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf, how did you know (a week ago)  I was in a neighborhood with TN? I don't recall mentioning anything to do with my neighborhood here in the game thread. I wanted to ask because I saw this while rereading last night.
> 
> Official USMB Mafia Game 5 A Game of Fire and Ice Page 90 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
Click to expand...


Avi told me awhile ago in our neighborhood that you had told Central that TN hadn't posted in your neighborhood and that you were concerned about that.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> Avi told me awhile ago in our neighborhood that you had told Central that TN hadn't posted in your neighborhood and that you were concerned about that.



Do you remember about when that was? I'll be happy to look it up & confirm for Cafe.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Yeah, the above should of been in two posts. I simply love how this new forum software saves your crap when you aren't finished with it and then when you go to check and answer a new post, it leaves it there. 

But anyway, finishing the above my other post-I'm willing to look at anyone at this point.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Avi told me awhile ago in our neighborhood that you had told Central that TN hadn't posted in your neighborhood and that you were concerned about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you remember about when that was? I'll be happy to look it up & confirm for Cafe.
Click to expand...


I'll go look it up in the neighborhood. It was awhile ago so it may take a few minutes.


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Avi told me awhile ago in our neighborhood that you had told Central that TN hadn't posted in your neighborhood and that you were concerned about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you remember about when that was? I'll be happy to look it up & confirm for Cafe.
Click to expand...



Yes, I can't count anyone out at this point. I assume if you searched my name in your hood it might help. But that post by Wolf was made last Sunday here on the GT.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Found it finally and it wasn't Avi, it was Sameech. Post #206 in the QT. I figured they were East because SR already said she was in West with Mathblade and FA and I already knew North and South.


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Avi told me awhile ago in our neighborhood that you had told Central that TN hadn't posted in your neighborhood and that you were concerned about that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you remember about when that was? I'll be happy to look it up & confirm for Cafe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I can't count anyone out at this point. I assume if you searched my name in your hood it might help. But that post by Wolf was made last Sunday here on the GT.
Click to expand...


You can search a QT?


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Wolfsister77 said:


> You know, there's 2 places I'm going to look. SR and Sameech's PR's are doubtful. I can believe there's a cop and doc in this setup but why Night Watchman and Ice Proof townie? Doesn't make sense to me. Of the 2, SR's is less believable. These folks all voted Grandma. They aren't all town. Scum helped with this.
> 
> _Mertex, Mathblade, Sgt_Gath, Wolfsister77, FA_Q2, CafeAuLait, tn5421_ -Another place to look.
> 
> Another place is the neighborhoods.
> 
> North-myself, Avi-dead, Sameech, House
> South-Rosie-dead, Grandma-dead, Aye, Mertex
> East-TN, Cafe, Shaitra-dead
> West-SR, Mathblade, FA-dead
> 
> *Sgt_Gath-are you in a neighborhood?*



Yes, I'm in East with Cafe and TN.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> Found it finally and it wasn't Avi, it was Sameech. Post #206 in the QT.



Truth.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Right now, I'm heavily leaning towards either Aye and Sam, or Aye and Mertex as a scum team.

Aye, Mertex, and Sam's use of their abilities, and claimed (but not confirmed) player roles, have struck me as being scummy from the very start.

@Wake

*Vote: Sam*


----------



## House

Sgt_Gath said:


> Right now, I'm heavily leaning towards either Aye and Sam, or Aye and Mertex as a scum team.
> 
> Aye, Mertex, and Sam's use of their abilities, and claimed (but not confirmed) player roles, have struck me as being scummy from the very start.
> 
> @Wake
> 
> *Vote: Sam*



What ability has Aye claimed, exactly?


----------



## Sgt_Gath

House said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right now, I'm heavily leaning towards either Aye and Sam, or Aye and Mertex as a scum team.
> 
> Aye, Mertex, and Sam's use of their abilities, and claimed (but not confirmed) player roles, have struck me as being scummy from the very start.
> 
> @Wake
> 
> *Vote: Sam*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What ability has Aye claimed, exactly?
Click to expand...


She claimed to be a one shot vigilante, at one point, if I'm not mistaken. This was later revealed to be an exaggeration, if not outright falsehood.

She really only had the ability to kill someone in revenge for being lynched.

Her use of the ability to cover for Mertex was highly suspicious as well.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Well, it certainly does seem like Mertex and Aye have teamed up. Like I said, I'm willing to look at anyone at this point although I do strongly believe House is town along with me.


----------



## House

Sgt_Gath said:


> Right now, I'm heavily leaning towards either Aye and Sam, or Aye and Mertex as a scum team.
> 
> Aye, Mertex, and Sam's use of their abilities, and claimed (but not confirmed) player roles, have struck me as being scummy from the very start.
> 
> @Wake
> 
> *Vote: Sam*





Sgt_Gath said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right now, I'm heavily leaning towards either Aye and Sam, or Aye and Mertex as a scum team.
> 
> Aye, Mertex, and Sam's use of their abilities, and claimed (but not confirmed) player roles, have struck me as being scummy from the very start.
> 
> @Wake
> 
> *Vote: Sam*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What ability has Aye claimed, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She claimed to be a one shot vigilante, at one point, if I'm not mistaken. This was later revealed to be an exaggeration, if not outright falsehood.
> 
> She really only had the ability to kill someone in revenge for being lynched.
> 
> Her use of the ability to cover for Mertex was highly suspicious as well.
Click to expand...


While grumping about her Revengeance ability is paper thin compared to looking at people over claimed PR's, you do bring up a valid point about defending Mertex with her gambit.


----------



## House

@AyeCantSeeYou

Why did you lie about your ability?  Why did you use it to draw attention away from Mertex?


----------



## ScarletRage

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone should just claim and out all the neighborhoods. Enough messing around. If you are town, you should not be afraid of this at this point in the game.
> 
> I'm VT. Northern Citadel neighborhood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf, how did you know (a week ago)  I was in a neighborhood with TN? I don't recall mentioning anything to do with my neighborhood here in the game thread. I wanted to ask because I saw this while rereading last night.
> 
> Official USMB Mafia Game 5 A Game of Fire and Ice Page 90 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
Click to expand...


This is something FA postulated as well. I paid little heed to it in the hood because I thought FA was fire scum.


----------



## ScarletRage

[Vote]Sgt. Gath[/vote]

He hasn't had to answer for his shitty votes for days now.


----------



## MathBlade

IMO SR being fire scum to me is pretty damning and here's why I think SR is Avi's partner more so than wolf. OR SR is partners with Sameesh or Wolf as ice scum.

General SR scum points
1) I have been mentioning wanting to go after SR and seeing reactions a while now. FA was pretty much my "sanity check" before posting things and now that is gone. Now I am in a neighborhood with suspected scum. The kills so far when not power based are most likely about weakening the usefulness of neighborhoods. Mine is probably useless. The Cafe,Gath, TN one may have some usefulness if Cafe and Gath believe the other is town. 

2) Shaitra and Gath were pretty much Townfirmed with the keys bit. Even more so when Shaitra was hit. Shaitra was likely hit to avoid a jailing so we need to look closely IMO at who Shaitra suspected. Some scum may be in that. If memory serves SR was in that but I need to do a search to confirm a working memory.

3) SR pushed Gath even after the key giving away bit. While SR was not on the recent lynches, she made hardly any effort to redirect towards a good scumspect. When prompted she only gives a long ass list about who scum could be and doesn't tunnel. This is very off. Scarlet Rage tunnels every time I have played with them previously.

4) Making people search the thread for posts. The Scarlet Rage I know loves to scumhunt by making people fall on their own words and searching for contradictions. Scarlet Rage is not being herself.

-----

Fire scum points for:

1) As Grandma pointed out before her death, the fire scum could be anywhere. I think that with SR claiming ice proof townie and the way she did it, means if an ice scum got hit by one of her fire attacks they could claim it later and "validate" SR's claim.

2) Repeat lying to town......*sigh*

----------

Ice Scum points for:

If you believe Sameech scum it is possible that FA was killed for wanting to say to lynch Sameech in the neighborhood. I was pretty sure FA was towny based on prior arguments made and so if I could convince FA that SR was scum the neighborhood would be scum free. Failing that I wanted to know what her plans were to tell you all.

She suspected Sameech and/or Wolf scum.

If Sameech and Scarlet Rage are partners that kill makes even more sense.

-----

Either way Scarlet Rage looks really guilty ATM to me with my neighborhood mate dying.


----------



## MathBlade

*Vote Scarlet Rage

Separate post for emphasis.*


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

House said:


> @AyeCantSeeYou
> 
> Why did you lie about your ability?  Why did you use it to draw attention away from Mertex?



I didn't lie about my ability, nor did I activate it to draw attention away from anyone. Ya'll need to go back and see that it had to be used Day 1 or Day 2. Mertex was at L-1 when I activated it. It was then or never. Me activating mine was no different from anyone else activating theirs. Wake explained to me in a PM that I should consider the ability to be a one-shot vig when I asked for clarification on it.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

@Wake 

Will you please find out if tn5421 intends to play this game or not? If he doesn't, please replace him.


----------



## sameech

House said:


> Speaking of the night watchman, any report?



Got a no report which doesn't tell me if I was in the wrong place or was roleblocked.  Given the deaths, I assume the former and not the latter.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

If anyone used the jailer's keys they were given, they need to speak up and let us know who they were used on.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

sameech said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of the night watchman, any report?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got a no report which doesn't tell me if I was in the wrong place or was roleblocked.  Given the deaths, I assume the former and not the latter.
Click to expand...


Who did you watch?


----------



## Wolfsister77

I'm leaning towards SR at this point. I'm going to hold my vote until I'm as sure as I can be that I'm voting for scum. The FA killing is suspect for sure. VCA and ISO when I have time.


----------



## MathBlade

Wolfsister77 said:


> I'm leaning towards SR at this point. I'm going to hold my vote until I'm as sure as I can be that I'm voting for scum. The FA killing is suspect for sure. VCA and ISO when I have time.


Statements like that are really scummy. The VCA and ISO coming later is understandable because RL comes first. However your opinion on who is scum and who isn't scum worries me. Especially with "leaning scum on SR". IMO you should have at least one person you are confident enough in to at least pressure. 

Who are your top two/three scum reads Wolf?


----------



## ScarletRage

*Vote: Sgt Gath*

I feel like I just spoke into a cavern of nothingness. Gath's votes were terrible.

I am inclined to believe Aye now, at least for the time being. His ability was real so why are people calling it a gambit?

@MathBlade @Wolfsister77 So I deliberately killed FA, my big fire suspect, as fire scum why? So I would have to explain the concept of wifom and get nothing out of it? That would also leave my hood as myself and Mathblade. There is literally ZERO good that comes out of FA's death from my spot.


----------



## MathBlade

ScarletRage said:


> *Vote: Sgt Gath*
> 
> I feel like I just spoke into a cavern of nothingness. Gath's votes were terrible.
> 
> I am inclined to believe Aye now, at least for the time being. His ability was real so why are people calling it a gambit?
> 
> @MathBlade @Wolfsister77 So I deliberately killed FA, my big fire suspect, as fire scum why? So I would have to explain the concept of wifom and get nothing out of it? That would also leave my hood as myself and Mathblade. There is literally ZERO good that comes out of FA's death from my spot.



You get a lot out of it which I explained.
More misrep here. *sigh* Your defense of I wouldn't do it is untrustworthy. You are doing things you never do this game.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> *Vote: Sgt Gath*
> 
> I feel like I just spoke into a cavern of nothingness. Gath's votes were terrible.
> 
> I am inclined to believe Aye now, at least for the time being. His ability was real so why are people calling it a gambit?
> 
> @MathBlade @Wolfsister77 So I deliberately killed FA, my big fire suspect, as fire scum why? So I would have to explain the concept of wifom and get nothing out of it? That would also leave my hood as myself and Mathblade. There is literally ZERO good that comes out of FA's death from my spot.



Sgt Gath's votes were bad but I do believe they were more newbie votes, being unsure than scum votes but I am open minded about this. My votes suck also. I've been in on every single lynch and am not to happy with myself about being so damn wrong all the time. Except Avi and that was Sameech's doing. 

Killing FA makes perfect sense if you are ice scum and he was your biggest fire scum suspect. If you wanted to weaken the neighborhood, he makes more sense than killing mathblade because she has been quite open about calling you scum in the open thread and her death would point the finger straight at you.


----------



## Wolfsister77

MathBlade said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm leaning towards SR at this point. I'm going to hold my vote until I'm as sure as I can be that I'm voting for scum. The FA killing is suspect for sure. VCA and ISO when I have time.
> 
> 
> 
> Statements like that are really scummy. The VCA and ISO coming later is understandable because RL comes first. However your opinion on who is scum and who isn't scum worries me. Especially with "leaning scum on SR". IMO you should have at least one person you are confident enough in to at least pressure.
> 
> Who are your top two/three scum reads Wolf?
Click to expand...


_Mertex, Mathblade, Sgt_Gath, Wolfsister77, CafeAuLait, tn5421, ScarletRage, Sameech, AyeCantSeeYou, House_

It is really tough for me right now because I've thought everyone in this group has been town at one point or another. I thought Avi was town-he wasn't. Just scum whispering in my ear in the neighborhood. I thought Grandma was scum-she wasn't. I was less sure about Moonglow-more of a PL there. I thought Mertex was scum-she's not unless she's being incredibly clever. I keep going back and forth on Sameech. Do I believe Avi who said he was ice-not likely. Do I believe Sam is a Night Watchman like he claims? I was ready to PL tn not even knowing if he's scum or not-but one less townie hurts us a lot. Aye I've mostly thought was town but she's the only one left in South who knew Rosie was a cop except Mertex. Still, Rosie's killer really could be anywhere and narrowing it down to South was the wrong move. I believe House is town, Cafe could be scum but isn't playing much different than her town game so I'm not sure. I'm pretty sure mathblade is town-she's playing like a townie.

So, in other words, I'm clueless and it is really, really important that we lynch scum this time if we want a town win.

I can tell you straight out, if you lynch me, it's another VT down.


----------



## MathBlade

Wolfsister77 said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm leaning towards SR at this point. I'm going to hold my vote until I'm as sure as I can be that I'm voting for scum. The FA killing is suspect for sure. VCA and ISO when I have time.
> 
> 
> 
> Statements like that are really scummy. The VCA and ISO coming later is understandable because RL comes first. However your opinion on who is scum and who isn't scum worries me. Especially with "leaning scum on SR". IMO you should have at least one person you are confident enough in to at least pressure.
> 
> Who are your top two/three scum reads Wolf?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Mertex, Mathblade, Sgt_Gath, Wolfsister77, CafeAuLait, tn5421, ScarletRage, Sameech, AyeCantSeeYou, House_
> 
> It is really tough for me right now because I've thought everyone in this group has been town at one point or another. I thought Avi was town-he wasn't. Just scum whispering in my ear in the neighborhood. I thought Grandma was scum-she wasn't. I was less sure about Moonglow-more of a PL there. I thought Mertex was scum-she's not unless she's being incredibly clever. I keep going back and forth on Sameech. Do I believe Avi who said he was ice-not likely. Do I believe Sam is a Night Watchman like he claims? I was ready to PL tn not even knowing if he's scum or not-but one less townie hurts us a lot. Aye I've mostly thought was town but she's the only one left in South who knew Rosie was a cop except Mertex. Still, Rosie's killer really could be anywhere and narrowing it down to South was the wrong move. I believe House is town, Cafe could be scum but isn't playing much different than her town game so I'm not sure. I'm pretty sure mathblade is town-she's playing like a townie.
> 
> So, in other words, I'm clueless and it is really, really important that we lynch scum this time if we want a town win.
> 
> I can tell you straight out, if you lynch me, it's another VT down.
Click to expand...


Then PoE on your list dictates:
TN is scum.
SR is scum.
One of your reads of townies has to be wrong.

Why was TN off your list? Are you scum with them and SR and the three of you have to be split up between fire and ice?

My vote is on SR because she is the most likely to me. But I want to see you push people. So you made mistakes. It happens. You are alive so keep hunting scum.


----------



## Wolfsister77

MathBlade said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm leaning towards SR at this point. I'm going to hold my vote until I'm as sure as I can be that I'm voting for scum. The FA killing is suspect for sure. VCA and ISO when I have time.
> 
> 
> 
> Statements like that are really scummy. The VCA and ISO coming later is understandable because RL comes first. However your opinion on who is scum and who isn't scum worries me. Especially with "leaning scum on SR". IMO you should have at least one person you are confident enough in to at least pressure.
> 
> Who are your top two/three scum reads Wolf?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Mertex, Mathblade, Sgt_Gath, Wolfsister77, CafeAuLait, tn5421, ScarletRage, Sameech, AyeCantSeeYou, House_
> 
> It is really tough for me right now because I've thought everyone in this group has been town at one point or another. I thought Avi was town-he wasn't. Just scum whispering in my ear in the neighborhood. I thought Grandma was scum-she wasn't. I was less sure about Moonglow-more of a PL there. I thought Mertex was scum-she's not unless she's being incredibly clever. I keep going back and forth on Sameech. Do I believe Avi who said he was ice-not likely. Do I believe Sam is a Night Watchman like he claims? I was ready to PL tn not even knowing if he's scum or not-but one less townie hurts us a lot. Aye I've mostly thought was town but she's the only one left in South who knew Rosie was a cop except Mertex. Still, Rosie's killer really could be anywhere and narrowing it down to South was the wrong move. I believe House is town, Cafe could be scum but isn't playing much different than her town game so I'm not sure. I'm pretty sure mathblade is town-she's playing like a townie.
> 
> So, in other words, I'm clueless and it is really, really important that we lynch scum this time if we want a town win.
> 
> I can tell you straight out, if you lynch me, it's another VT down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then PoE on your list dictates:
> TN is scum.
> SR is scum.
> One of your reads of townies has to be wrong.
> 
> Why was TN off your list? Are you scum with them and SR and the three of you have to be split up between fire and ice?
> 
> My vote is on SR because she is the most likely to me. But I want to see you push people. So you made mistakes. It happens. You are alive so keep hunting scum.
Click to expand...


I pushed people every time. I was rarely in no vote status. That doesn't say much because I have rarely ever been in no vote status in any of these games, even as scum. 

Rather than figure out who the 3 are right now, I'm just going to go with my top suspect. I am having problems voting SR when I was defending her as town up until now. Same for TN. I am really missing something. That's why I have to look at ISO's and VCA which is kind of time consuming and it's beautiful here today. But maybe later. 

I'm not sure why this is coming off as scummy but my scum game sucks. I lurk like crazy. This game has been anything but that.


----------



## ScarletRage

Gambits involve lying to the group in order to achieve a specific objective. I lied and claimed one shot iceproof to achieve an objective of drawing more iceshots. That is a gambit. It failed because scum ran me up.

Given the PR balance it would be highly suspect if scum had zero abilities. Macho cop does point towards Mertex being real.

Sammech getting a result on a firescum the only night ice failed to kill is suspect. However, if they wanted to set up Sammech that would mean scum figured I am unlynchable. I really do not see that as the case given the novice skill level of the group.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77 said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm leaning towards SR at this point. I'm going to hold my vote until I'm as sure as I can be that I'm voting for scum. The FA killing is suspect for sure. VCA and ISO when I have time.
> 
> 
> 
> Statements like that are really scummy. The VCA and ISO coming later is understandable because RL comes first. However your opinion on who is scum and who isn't scum worries me. Especially with "leaning scum on SR". IMO you should have at least one person you are confident enough in to at least pressure.
> 
> Who are your top two/three scum reads Wolf?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Mertex, Mathblade, Sgt_Gath, Wolfsister77, CafeAuLait, tn5421, ScarletRage, Sameech, AyeCantSeeYou, House_
> 
> It is really tough for me right now because I've thought everyone in this group has been town at one point or another. I thought Avi was town-he wasn't. Just scum whispering in my ear in the neighborhood. I thought Grandma was scum-she wasn't. I was less sure about Moonglow-more of a PL there. I thought Mertex was scum-she's not unless she's being incredibly clever. I keep going back and forth on Sameech. Do I believe Avi who said he was ice-not likely. Do I believe Sam is a Night Watchman like he claims? I was ready to PL tn not even knowing if he's scum or not-but one less townie hurts us a lot. Aye I've mostly thought was town but she's the only one left in South who knew Rosie was a cop except Mertex. Still, Rosie's killer really could be anywhere and narrowing it down to South was the wrong move. I believe House is town, Cafe could be scum but isn't playing much different than her town game so I'm not sure. I'm pretty sure mathblade is town-she's playing like a townie.
> 
> So, in other words, I'm clueless and it is really, really important that we lynch scum this time if we want a town win.
> 
> I can tell you straight out, if you lynch me, it's another VT down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then PoE on your list dictates:
> TN is scum.
> SR is scum.
> One of your reads of townies has to be wrong.
> 
> Why was TN off your list? Are you scum with them and SR and the three of you have to be split up between fire and ice?
> 
> My vote is on SR because she is the most likely to me. But I want to see you push people. So you made mistakes. It happens. You are alive so keep hunting scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I pushed people every time. I was rarely in no vote status. That doesn't say much because I have rarely ever been in no vote status in any of these games, even as scum.
> 
> Rather than figure out who the 3 are right now, I'm just going to go with my top suspect. I am having problems voting SR when I was defending her as town up until now. Same for TN. I am really missing something. That's why I have to look at ISO's and VCA which is kind of time consuming and it's beautiful here today. But maybe later.
> 
> I'm not sure why this is coming off as scummy but my scum game sucks. I lurk like crazy. This game has been anything but that.
Click to expand...

Vote Gath with me. Look at timings. I am pushing Mertex, Mathblade lets me live bc Grandma is designated mislynch. I push Gath dead, no designated ML all of a sudden scum SR theories aee back.


All Mathblade had to say is Gath is null.

We said the train on Grandma was bad. I highlighted the worst vote yesterday and cannot get discussion on it at all.


----------



## ScarletRage

*Vote: Sgt. Gath*


----------



## ScarletRage

MathBlade said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: Sgt Gath*
> 
> I feel like I just spoke into a cavern of nothingness. Gath's votes were terrible.
> 
> I am inclined to believe Aye now, at least for the time being. His ability was real so why are people calling it a gambit?
> 
> @MathBlade @Wolfsister77 So I deliberately killed FA, my big fire suspect, as fire scum why? So I would have to explain the concept of wifom and get nothing out of it? That would also leave my hood as myself and Mathblade. There is literally ZERO good that comes out of FA's death from my spot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You get a lot out of it which I explained.
> More misrep here. *sigh* Your defense of I wouldn't do it is untrustworthy. You are doing things you never do this game.
Click to expand...


Gambiting is something I rarely do. Unless someone suddenly claims icevig, town shouldn't care.

There is not misrep. When someone says vague misrep, make them back it up.

Again no Gath discussion.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77 said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: Sgt Gath*
> 
> I feel like I just spoke into a cavern of nothingness. Gath's votes were terrible.
> 
> I am inclined to believe Aye now, at least for the time being. His ability was real so why are people calling it a gambit?
> 
> @MathBlade @Wolfsister77 So I deliberately killed FA, my big fire suspect, as fire scum why? So I would have to explain the concept of wifom and get nothing out of it? That would also leave my hood as myself and Mathblade. There is literally ZERO good that comes out of FA's death from my spot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt Gath's votes were bad but I do believe they were more newbie votes, being unsure than scum votes but I am open minded about this. My votes suck also. I've been in on every single lynch and am not to happy with myself about being so damn wrong all the time. Except Avi and that was Sameech's doing.
> 
> Killing FA makes perfect sense if you are ice scum and he was your biggest fire scum suspect. If you wanted to weaken the neighborhood, he makes more sense than killing mathblade because she has been quite open about calling you scum in the open thread and her death would point the finger straight at you.
Click to expand...


Newbtown don't change their side on Grandma/Mertex in 10 posts.

Wrong. If I was icescum (which is not true) killing the firescum suspect is terrible. Remember scum cannot kill each other in this setup.


----------



## MathBlade

Wolfsister77 said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm leaning towards SR at this point. I'm going to hold my vote until I'm as sure as I can be that I'm voting for scum. The FA killing is suspect for sure. VCA and ISO when I have time.
> 
> 
> 
> Statements like that are really scummy. The VCA and ISO coming later is understandable because RL comes first. However your opinion on who is scum and who isn't scum worries me. Especially with "leaning scum on SR". IMO you should have at least one person you are confident enough in to at least pressure.
> 
> Who are your top two/three scum reads Wolf?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Mertex, Mathblade, Sgt_Gath, Wolfsister77, CafeAuLait, tn5421, ScarletRage, Sameech, AyeCantSeeYou, House_
> 
> It is really tough for me right now because I've thought everyone in this group has been town at one point or another. I thought Avi was town-he wasn't. Just scum whispering in my ear in the neighborhood. I thought Grandma was scum-she wasn't. I was less sure about Moonglow-more of a PL there. I thought Mertex was scum-she's not unless she's being incredibly clever. I keep going back and forth on Sameech. Do I believe Avi who said he was ice-not likely. Do I believe Sam is a Night Watchman like he claims? I was ready to PL tn not even knowing if he's scum or not-but one less townie hurts us a lot. Aye I've mostly thought was town but she's the only one left in South who knew Rosie was a cop except Mertex. Still, Rosie's killer really could be anywhere and narrowing it down to South was the wrong move. I believe House is town, Cafe could be scum but isn't playing much different than her town game so I'm not sure. I'm pretty sure mathblade is town-she's playing like a townie.
> 
> So, in other words, I'm clueless and it is really, really important that we lynch scum this time if we want a town win.
> 
> I can tell you straight out, if you lynch me, it's another VT down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then PoE on your list dictates:
> TN is scum.
> SR is scum.
> One of your reads of townies has to be wrong.
> 
> Why was TN off your list? Are you scum with them and SR and the three of you have to be split up between fire and ice?
> 
> My vote is on SR because she is the most likely to me. But I want to see you push people. So you made mistakes. It happens. You are alive so keep hunting scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I pushed people every time. I was rarely in no vote status. That doesn't say much because I have rarely ever been in no vote status in any of these games, even as scum.
> 
> Rather than figure out who the 3 are right now, I'm just going to go with my top suspect. I am having problems voting SR when I was defending her as town up until now. Same for TN. I am really missing something. That's why I have to look at ISO's and VCA which is kind of time consuming and it's beautiful here today. But maybe later.
> 
> I'm not sure why this is coming off as scummy but my scum game sucks. I lurk like crazy. This game has been anything but that.
Click to expand...

It comes off as scummy for a couple of reasons:

1) I have not seen any prior games of yours. Therefore I look for what I consider scum tells.

Scum tell one -- Apathy towards the end of the game. Most scum start with a "flash" but as the number of mislynches to win gets smaller they retreat. This is what IMO you are doing.

2) Having information that is hard to explain how you have it. (see prior posts for what)

3) Abandoning the neighborhood fire scum theory when it seems no longer "convenient" for lynches. This could be intentional misdirecting and is something I am considering.

4) In the neighborhood you have been consistently on my radar. Some of this doesn't sit right with your play.


----------



## MathBlade

ScarletRage said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm leaning towards SR at this point. I'm going to hold my vote until I'm as sure as I can be that I'm voting for scum. The FA killing is suspect for sure. VCA and ISO when I have time.
> 
> 
> 
> Statements like that are really scummy. The VCA and ISO coming later is understandable because RL comes first. However your opinion on who is scum and who isn't scum worries me. Especially with "leaning scum on SR". IMO you should have at least one person you are confident enough in to at least pressure.
> 
> Who are your top two/three scum reads Wolf?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> _Mertex, Mathblade, Sgt_Gath, Wolfsister77, CafeAuLait, tn5421, ScarletRage, Sameech, AyeCantSeeYou, House_
> 
> It is really tough for me right now because I've thought everyone in this group has been town at one point or another. I thought Avi was town-he wasn't. Just scum whispering in my ear in the neighborhood. I thought Grandma was scum-she wasn't. I was less sure about Moonglow-more of a PL there. I thought Mertex was scum-she's not unless she's being incredibly clever. I keep going back and forth on Sameech. Do I believe Avi who said he was ice-not likely. Do I believe Sam is a Night Watchman like he claims? I was ready to PL tn not even knowing if he's scum or not-but one less townie hurts us a lot. Aye I've mostly thought was town but she's the only one left in South who knew Rosie was a cop except Mertex. Still, Rosie's killer really could be anywhere and narrowing it down to South was the wrong move. I believe House is town, Cafe could be scum but isn't playing much different than her town game so I'm not sure. I'm pretty sure mathblade is town-she's playing like a townie.
> 
> So, in other words, I'm clueless and it is really, really important that we lynch scum this time if we want a town win.
> 
> I can tell you straight out, if you lynch me, it's another VT down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then PoE on your list dictates:
> TN is scum.
> SR is scum.
> One of your reads of townies has to be wrong.
> 
> Why was TN off your list? Are you scum with them and SR and the three of you have to be split up between fire and ice?
> 
> My vote is on SR because she is the most likely to me. But I want to see you push people. So you made mistakes. It happens. You are alive so keep hunting scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I pushed people every time. I was rarely in no vote status. That doesn't say much because I have rarely ever been in no vote status in any of these games, even as scum.
> 
> Rather than figure out who the 3 are right now, I'm just going to go with my top suspect. I am having problems voting SR when I was defending her as town up until now. Same for TN. I am really missing something. That's why I have to look at ISO's and VCA which is kind of time consuming and it's beautiful here today. But maybe later.
> 
> I'm not sure why this is coming off as scummy but my scum game sucks. I lurk like crazy. This game has been anything but that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Vote Gath with me. Look at timings. I am pushing Mertex, Mathblade lets me live bc Grandma is designated mislynch. I push Gath dead, no designated ML all of a sudden scum SR theories aee back.
> 
> 
> All Mathblade had to say is Gath is null.
> 
> We said the train on Grandma was bad. I highlighted the worst vote yesterday and cannot get discussion on it at all.
Click to expand...


1) Lots of misrep. SR is scum theories never "went away". They just weren't listened to so I had to move on.

2) I wasn't going to say I think someone is a townfirm to scum in the neighborhood. I was waiting until this thread opened so scum has to be forced to more than likely lynch themselves.


----------



## MathBlade

Not going to talk about Gath because I think it is stupid to talk about people I think are town. Focus should be on scum.


----------



## Wolfsister77

MathBlade said:


> Not going to talk about Gath because I think it is stupid to talk about people I think are town. Focus should be on scum.



I'll respond to your other post about me when I have more time, but who are your top scum suspects?

SR, me, is that about it?


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ScarletRage said:


> [Vote]Sgt. Gath[/vote]





ScarletRage said:


> *Vote: Sgt Gath*





ScarletRage said:


> *Vote: Sgt. Gath*



I'm pretty sure we all got it the first time. There's no reason to have a conniption fit over it.

In any case, I explained my reasons for voting for Grandma when I made the vote. Mertex's argument that, if she were not the Doc, someone would have counter-claimed, made sense. Her claim that she chose not to use her meat shield ability because she was using her doctor ability instead was also plausible.

Given the fact that Grannie was just as high on my scum list as Mertex to begin with, and Mertex had provided workable answers to my questions, it seemed logical to shift pressure onto her instead. It's hardly my fault that she subsequently threw a temper tantrum over it and basically *asked* to be lynched before she did something stupid to get herself modkilled.

Frankly, I fail to see how my votes are any worse than most of the rest of the people here anyway. Pretty much the whole town thought Grannie was scummy, and after she blew up on everyone, there really wasn't much of a choice but to lynch her.


----------



## MathBlade

Wolfsister77 said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not going to talk about Gath because I think it is stupid to talk about people I think are town. Focus should be on scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll respond to your other post about me when I have more time, but who are your top scum suspects?
> 
> SR, me, is that about it?
Click to expand...


SR, you, and TN yes. Those are my scumspects.


----------



## ScarletRage

MathBlade said:


> Not going to talk about Gath because I think it is stupid to talk about people I think are town. Focus should be on scum.



What about Gath made you think he's town ? You had him as solid null with no reasoning last night.

Sounds like you don't want Gath discussed because you are scumbuddies.

Your treatment of Wolf is off as well. You treated them as town until they did not sheep you.


----------



## ScarletRage

Sgt_Gath said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> [Vote]Sgt. Gath[/vote]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: Sgt Gath*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: Sgt. Gath*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure we all got it the first time. There's no reason to have a conniption fit over it.
> 
> In any case, I explained my reasons for voting for Grandma when I made the vote. Mertex's argument that, if she were not the Doc, someone would have counter-claimed, made sense. Her claim that she chose not to use her meat shield ability because she was using her doctor ability instead was also plausible.
> 
> Given the fact that Grannie was just as high on my scum list as Mertex to begin with, and Mertex had provided workable answers to my questions, it seemed logical to shift pressure onto her instead. It's hardly my fault that she subsequently threw a temper tantrum over it and basically *asked* to be lynched before she did something stupid to get herself modkilled.
> 
> Frankly, I fail to see how my votes are any worse than most of the rest of the people here anyway. Pretty much the whole town thought Grannie was scummy, and after she blew up on everyone, there really wasn't much of a choice but to lynch her.
Click to expand...



I am not challenging the belief that Mertex is doctor. I am challenging how quick you turned from your vote on Mertex to Grandma. All of that was available when you voted Mertex. You changed to Grandma when that wagon took off because you suddenly believed Mertex's claim despite zero stuff between your votes.

As for the second vote, I do not think it stands out enough given only you and Mathblade are reacting.


----------



## Wolfsister77

MathBlade said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not going to talk about Gath because I think it is stupid to talk about people I think are town. Focus should be on scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll respond to your other post about me when I have more time, but who are your top scum suspects?
> 
> SR, me, is that about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SR, you, and TN yes. Those are my scumspects.
Click to expand...


This is such complete and utter bullshit. The more townie I come off, the more you want to peg me as scum. You've been after me since you joined the game. Clearly you want another mislynch. Mine. 

*Vote: mathblade*


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ScarletRage said:


> I am not challenging the belief that Mertex is doctor. I am challenging how quick you turned from your vote on Mertex to Grandma. All of that was available when you voted Mertex. You changed to Grandma when that wagon took off because you suddenly believed Mertex's claim despite zero stuff between your votes.



If you don't like my voting habits, that's on you. I have already more than explained my reasoning.

I placed a vote on Mertex contingent on her providing some meaningful answers to my questions. She did as I asked, and so I removed my vote in favor of another scum worthy candidate.



> As for the second vote, I do not think it stands out enough given only you and Mathblade are reacting.



It's 1 PM on a Sunday, and the thread's been open for less than 24 hours. Chill.

Besides, you didn't even tag me. How did you expect me to see that you had voted for me?


----------



## MathBlade

Wolfsister77 said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not going to talk about Gath because I think it is stupid to talk about people I think are town. Focus should be on scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll respond to your other post about me when I have more time, but who are your top scum suspects?
> 
> SR, me, is that about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SR, you, and TN yes. Those are my scumspects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is such complete and utter bullshit. The more townie I come off, the more you want to peg me as scum. You've been after me since you joined the game. Clearly you want another mislynch. Mine.
> 
> *Vote: mathblade*
Click to expand...


This is just OMGUS here for me putting pressure on you. For Mertex I said town and I voted Avi scum. I was on Grandma for the sanity of the game. I have had suspicions about you. That does not mean I am out to "mislynch" you.


----------



## MathBlade

Secondly my vote is on SR. I just want you to pressure people and figure out where your mistake is. If anyone lynches me I will use my bah post to put together the scum teams. I am clearly town trying to solve the game and advising newer players such as yourself. People need to put their opinions out there.


----------



## ScarletRage

*Vote: Mathblade*

Wolf, I would rather Gath swing today but I am fine with Mathblade. Gath is more obvious but Mathblade's behavior (sudden null to town read on gath) seems to defend scumbuddy.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

*VOTE: ScarletRage
*
I've been suspicious of SR ever since her claim of being ice proof. She wanted someone else to come out and claim being fire proof, which seemed way off to me. If town, why would she want another townie to make such a claim that early in the game? It seems to me the only way she can be ice proof is if she's scum. Scum can't kill each other, so her wanting someone to claim fire proof could have been a ploy to get someone from the other scum team to say something. Bold move, but a big fail in theory. 

Trying to start a wagon on Gath is another indicator. Scum needs town to lynch scum, since they can't NK each other. However, I do not believe Gath is scum at this time. His posts say more than SR's do.


----------



## MathBlade

ScarletRage said:


> *Vote: Mathblade*
> 
> Wolf, I would rather Gath swing today but I am fine with Mathblade. Gath is more obvious but Mathblade's behavior (sudden null to town read on gath) seems to defend scumbuddy.



Again -- misrep -- As I explained earlier and in the neighborhood my read was not null. You just revealed who you wanted to IMO mislynch and I didn't want to reveal to likely scum what I thought.


----------



## ScarletRage

Really Gath's posts say more than mine? I said Grandma was town, mislynch while ignoring me. Gath has said popular opinion entirely. Point where once Gath has an unpopular opinion. He micraculously changes onto what is popular.

@AyeCantSeeYou


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ScarletRage said:


> *Vote: Mathblade*
> 
> Wolf, I would rather Gath swing today but I am fine with Mathblade. Gath is more obvious but Mathblade's behavior (sudden null to town read on gath) seems to defend scumbuddy.



Sooo... You just switched your vote on a whim?

Isn't that what you claimed I did?


----------



## ScarletRage

MathBlade said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: Mathblade*
> 
> Wolf, I would rather Gath swing today but I am fine with Mathblade. Gath is more obvious but Mathblade's behavior (sudden null to town read on gath) seems to defend scumbuddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again -- misrep -- As I explained earlier and in the neighborhood my read was not null. You just revealed who you wanted to IMO mislynch and I didn't want to reveal to likely scum what I thought.
Click to expand...


*I will one v one you right here right now. Gath you said Null in neighborhood 190. 193 Gath is a townfirm. You can mislynch me but then it leads to the fast lynch of you and your buddy.*


----------



## ScarletRage

Sgt_Gath said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: Mathblade*
> 
> Wolf, I would rather Gath swing today but I am fine with Mathblade. Gath is more obvious but Mathblade's behavior (sudden null to town read on gath) seems to defend scumbuddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo... You just switched your vote on a whim?
> 
> Isn't that what you claimed I did?
Click to expand...


Nope. My stances did not change. Your stance on Mertex and Grandma did a fast 180.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

ScarletRage said:


> Really Gath's posts say more than mine? I said Grandma was town, mislynch while ignoring me. Gath has said popular opinion entirely. Point where once Gath has an unpopular opinion.* He miraculously changes onto what is popular.*
> 
> @AyeCantSeeYou



Isn't that what you did a few minutes ago by changing your vote off Gath and moving it to Mathblade?

Gath is trying to find scum by asking questions and putting some of his opinions out here for all to see. You are trying to throw confusion out (and early on in the game) by harping on the 'ice proof' townie claim. 

I didn't vote for Grandma simply because I believed she was town. I also believe Mertex is town and refuse to vote for her. Same with Math.


----------



## MathBlade

ScarletRage said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: Mathblade*
> 
> Wolf, I would rather Gath swing today but I am fine with Mathblade. Gath is more obvious but Mathblade's behavior (sudden null to town read on gath) seems to defend scumbuddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again -- misrep -- As I explained earlier and in the neighborhood my read was not null. You just revealed who you wanted to IMO mislynch and I didn't want to reveal to likely scum what I thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I will one v one you right here right now. Gath you said Null in neighborhood 190. 193 Gath is a townfirm. You can mislynch me but then it leads to the fast lynch of you and your buddy.*
Click to expand...

OMG explained and answered. I lied to you. Gath was not and never was a null read. See prior posts. I don't know what 1v1 means but I am not giving cards to scum when I don't have to.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I'm just a little irritated right now. I have voted for and pressured people a lot in other games as town. This one, all you have to do is ask Moonglow, Mertex, TN, and House even if I've pressured anyone this game. I want to get scum lynched this time. When someone is calling me scum, they are wasting town's time. It's ridiculous. My scum game sucks and needs work. If I was scum, I would of been caught by now. Let's move on to catching scum. Changing votes is not alignment indicative. It is the reason for those changes that is.


----------



## ScarletRage

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really Gath's posts say more than mine? I said Grandma was town, mislynch while ignoring me. Gath has said popular opinion entirely. Point where once Gath has an unpopular opinion.* He miraculously changes onto what is popular.*
> 
> @AyeCantSeeYou
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isn't that what you did a few minutes ago by changing your vote off Gath and moving it to Mathblade?
> 
> Gath is trying to find scum by asking questions and putting some of his opinions out here for all to see. You are trying to throw confusion out (and early on in the game) by harping on the 'ice proof' townie claim.
> 
> I didn't vote for Grandma simply because I believed she was town. I also believe Mertex is town and refuse to vote for her. Same with Math.
Click to expand...


No. I always scumread Math ever since the D1 gambit.

Gath was voting Mertex then suddenly changed to Grandma. He never got the answer towho Mertex healed N1 either.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77 said:


> I'm just a little irritated right now. I have voted for and pressured people a lot in other games as town. This one, all you have to do is ask Moonglow, Mertex, TN, and House even if I've pressured anyone this game. I want to get scum lynched this time. When someone is calling me scum, they are wasting town's time. It's ridiculous. My scum game sucks and needs work. If I was scum, I would of been caught by now. Let's move on to catching scum. Changing votes is not alignment indicative. It is the reason for those changes that is.


*Exactly. Gath's sucked.

Mathblade's lie in the hood scumfirms her as well.*


----------



## ScarletRage

MathBlade said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: Mathblade*
> 
> Wolf, I would rather Gath swing today but I am fine with Mathblade. Gath is more obvious but Mathblade's behavior (sudden null to town read on gath) seems to defend scumbuddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again -- misrep -- As I explained earlier and in the neighborhood my read was not null. You just revealed who you wanted to IMO mislynch and I didn't want to reveal to likely scum what I thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I will one v one you right here right now. Gath you said Null in neighborhood 190. 193 Gath is a townfirm. You can mislynch me but then it leads to the fast lynch of you and your buddy.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG explained and answered. I lied to you. Gath was not and never was a null read. See prior posts. I don't know what 1v1 means but I am not giving cards to scum when I don't have to.
Click to expand...

@AyeCantSeeYou 

And why did you lie to me about your read and say null? Why did you lie and not say Gath was a confirmed town to you? Why was your response to lie to me when I am trying sort Gath? Your reads lie hurts town.

*This is spinning scum.*


----------



## MathBlade

ScarletRage said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: Mathblade*
> 
> Wolf, I would rather Gath swing today but I am fine with Mathblade. Gath is more obvious but Mathblade's behavior (sudden null to town read on gath) seems to defend scumbuddy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again -- misrep -- As I explained earlier and in the neighborhood my read was not null. You just revealed who you wanted to IMO mislynch and I didn't want to reveal to likely scum what I thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I will one v one you right here right now. Gath you said Null in neighborhood 190. 193 Gath is a townfirm. You can mislynch me but then it leads to the fast lynch of you and your buddy.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OMG explained and answered. I lied to you. Gath was not and never was a null read. See prior posts. I don't know what 1v1 means but I am not giving cards to scum when I don't have to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @AyeCantSeeYou
> 
> And why did you lie to me about your read and say null? Why did you lie and not say Gath was a confirmed town to you? Why was your response to lie to me when I am trying sort Gath? Your reads lie hurts town.
> 
> *This is spinning scum.*
Click to expand...

No this is flailing scum mad I didn't share my reads.

@Wolf: only WIFOM defense? Really? Scum get better as time goes on. Plus you may have a better partner advising you. Not buying you would have been caught. And I trust my dead townie neighbor.


----------



## ScarletRage

Mathblade, why would town lie about reads? The idea is to communicate reach consensus and vote scum. I pull teeth to get reads from you in the hood.

You say null in hood. Then you say conftown here. I say what changed since last night?

You say you said he was town in hood. I say I want either you or me lynched because that is a lie.

Then you say he was town all along.That is not a town thought process.

@CaféAuLait @Shaitra @Wolfsister77 @AyeCantSeeYou @sameech


----------



## Sgt_Gath

I'm not sure if you think you're making some kid of point here of not, but you're just coming off as being belligerent, obnoxious, and vaguely desperate.

Just an "FYI"...


----------



## ScarletRage

@House @tn5421 

Forgot to tag you.


----------



## ScarletRage

Sgt_Gath said:


> I'm not sure if you think you're making some kid of point here of not, but you're just coming off as being belligerent, obnoxious, and vaguely desperate.
> 
> Just an "FYI"...


No. You come off as desperate because you have no method of saying that is a town thought process.

All you can do is say desperate.

Mathblade is obvious scum.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ScarletRage said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if you think you're making some kid of point here of not, but you're just coming off as being belligerent, obnoxious, and vaguely desperate.
> 
> Just an "FYI"...
> 
> 
> 
> No. You come off as desperate because you have no method of saying that is a town thought process.
> 
> All you can do is say desperate.
> 
> Mathblade is obvious scum.
Click to expand...


Translation: "NOT ME! YOOOUUU!!!!"

Not exactly helping your case here...


----------



## Wolfsister77

MathBlade said:


> @Wolf: only WIFOM defense? Really? Scum get better as time goes on. Plus you may have a better partner advising you. Not buying you would have been caught. And I trust my dead townie neighbor.



I would use wolfsister77 to tag me because there's anther user id with wolf.

You can take the word of some dead neighbor that never said anything here about thinking I'm scum if you want. You can assume I have a scum partner helping me. You an assume whatever you want. 

I don't give a shit because I know I am not scum. I don't care if you think I am because you are acting scummy as hell by going after an obvious townie on shit reasons. I'm not going argue whether or not I'm town or scum with you. It is a waste of town's time.

The more you harp on me, the more suspicious you are.


----------



## MathBlade

ScarletRage said:


> Mathblade, why would town lie about reads? The idea is to communicate reach consensus and vote scum. I pull teeth to get reads from you in the hood.
> 
> You say null in hood. Then you say conftown here. I say what changed since last night?
> 
> You say you said he was town in hood. I say I want either you or me lynched because that is a lie.
> 
> Then you say he was town all along.That is not a town thought process.
> 
> @CaféAuLait @Shaitra @Wolfsister77 @AyeCantSeeYou @sameech



You do not pull teeth. Our neighborhood was dead at times. Again nothing changed. I lied about the null read because I wanted you to point out your scumminess to the group without knowing which way I was leaning. Check hood I explained why I said null in there and it was to avoid you having information.


----------



## MathBlade

Wolfsister77 said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wolf: only WIFOM defense? Really? Scum get better as time goes on. Plus you may have a better partner advising you. Not buying you would have been caught. And I trust my dead townie neighbor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would use wolfsister77 to tag me because there's anther user id with wolf.
> 
> You can take the word of some dead neighbor that never said anything here about thinking I'm scum if you want. You can assume I have a scum partner helping me. You an assume whatever you want.
> 
> I don't give a shit because I know I am not scum. I don't care if you think I am because you are acting scummy as hell by going after an obvious townie on shit reasons. I'm not going argue whether or not I'm town or scum with you. It is a waste of town's time.
> 
> The more you harp on me, the more suspicious you are.
Click to expand...


1) thank you. @Wolfsister77 for the tagging advice.

2) If you do scummy things I think you are scum. If you do townie things I think you are town. Pure and simple.

3) A veiled threat of being suspicious for Scumhunting in a logical manner doesn't scare me and reveals OMGUS. So without doing something townie my suspicion stays.


----------



## ScarletRage

Lol @ scumhunting in a logical manner.


----------



## Wolfsister77

MathBlade said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wolf: only WIFOM defense? Really? Scum get better as time goes on. Plus you may have a better partner advising you. Not buying you would have been caught. And I trust my dead townie neighbor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would use wolfsister77 to tag me because there's anther user id with wolf.
> 
> You can take the word of some dead neighbor that never said anything here about thinking I'm scum if you want. You can assume I have a scum partner helping me. You an assume whatever you want.
> 
> I don't give a shit because I know I am not scum. I don't care if you think I am because you are acting scummy as hell by going after an obvious townie on shit reasons. I'm not going argue whether or not I'm town or scum with you. It is a waste of town's time.
> 
> The more you harp on me, the more suspicious you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1) thank you. @Wolfsister77 for the tagging advice.
> 
> 2) If you do scummy things I think you are scum. If you do townie things I think you are town. Pure and simple.
> 
> 3) A veiled threat of being suspicious for Scumhunting in a logical manner doesn't scare me and reveals OMGUS. So without doing something townie my suspicion stays.
Click to expand...


Oh please, if you think I haven't been doing townie things this game, then you are just not paying attention. So my suspicion stays on you also.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

ScarletRage said:


> And why did you lie to me about your read and say null? Why did you lie and not say Gath was a confirmed town to you? Why was your response to lie to me when I am trying sort Gath? Your reads lie hurts town.
> 
> *This is spinning scum.*



I haven't lied to you. I never said anyone is confirmed anything. I'm not a PR and have no way of finding out who is or isn't town or scum. At the beginning of the game, I was suspicious of Gath, enough to ask others in Central about his behavior in his neighborhood. For now, I have him as being confused town. 

As far as my reads being a lie, call them whatever you want. I really don't care. I put mine out so others would know what I was thinking at that time. Someone putting a reads list out on Day 1 doesn't mean it'll be the same come Day 4 or any other day in the game.


----------



## ScarletRage

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> And why did you lie to me about your read and say null? Why did you lie and not say Gath was a confirmed town to you? Why was your response to lie to me when I am trying sort Gath? Your reads lie hurts town.
> 
> *This is spinning scum.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't lied to you. I never said anyone is confirmed anything. I'm not a PR and have no way of finding out who is or isn't town or scum. At the beginning of the game, I was suspicious of Gath, enough to ask others in Central about his behavior in his neighborhood. For now, I have him as being confused town.
> 
> As far as my reads being a lie, call them whatever you want. I really don't care. I put mine out so others would know what I was thinking at that time. Someone putting a reads list out on Day 1 doesn't mean it'll be the same come Day 4 or any other day in the game.
Click to expand...

I was meaning to draw your attention to Mathblade's lies. I never meant to say you lied.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> Mathblade, why would town lie about reads? The idea is to communicate reach consensus and vote scum. I pull teeth to get reads from you in the hood.
> 
> You say null in hood. Then you say conftown here. I say what changed since last night?
> 
> You say you said he was town in hood. I say I want either you or me lynched because that is a lie.



Conveniently, there is no third party to call out the liar, empowering a clever scum to set up a townie with nobody to call them out on it.  

Considering your belligerence, do you really want to call for a "me or her" choice right now?


----------



## ScarletRage

House said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mathblade, why would town lie about reads? The idea is to communicate reach consensus and vote scum. I pull teeth to get reads from you in the hood.
> 
> You say null in hood. Then you say conftown here. I say what changed since last night?
> 
> You say you said he was town in hood. I say I want either you or me lynched because that is a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conveniently, there is no third party to call out the liar, empowering a clever scum to set up a townie with nobody to call them out on it.
> 
> Considering your belligerence, do you really want to call for a "me or her" choice right now?
Click to expand...

Yes because I am telling the truth and I am 90%sure Mathblade and Gath are the icescum.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mathblade, why would town lie about reads? The idea is to communicate reach consensus and vote scum. I pull teeth to get reads from you in the hood.
> 
> You say null in hood. Then you say conftown here. I say what changed since last night?
> 
> You say you said he was town in hood. I say I want either you or me lynched because that is a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conveniently, there is no third party to call out the liar, empowering a clever scum to set up a townie with nobody to call them out on it.
> 
> Considering your belligerence, do you really want to call for a "me or her" choice right now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes because I am telling the truth and I am 90%sure Mathblade and Gath are the icescum.
Click to expand...


Interesting, who's your read on fire scum?


----------



## Wolfsister77

beligerance is not necessarily a scum tell, Rosie's town game is a perfect example of it

I mainly jumped on mathblade for going after a townie on a continual basis with faulty reasoning. Scum will do that.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> I mainly jumped on mathblade for going after a townie on a continual basis with faulty reasoning. Scum will do that.



Counterclaiming scum because somebody pressured you is also faulty reasoning.


----------



## CaféAuLait

OK, I have read a bit. This constant fight between two sisters is reminiscent of Mertex and Grandma, it is a bit distracting. The two of you have come up with some petty and small reasons to call one another scum at times. I don't know if this is sisterly tension or some sort of game play. The other day I had both of you as a possible  scum team until Grandma flipped town and saw where SR tried to stop Grandma lynch. Scum IMO is not going to try and stop a lynch.

As far as scum candidate's we have three claimed PRs, all of whom are still alive and kicking. Sam, Mertex and to a lesser degree SR claiming to be immune from Ice Scum. SR's play is very close to her play as it has always been on this forum. I am not seeing it as scummy- yet.

I don't know Math or her meta, I just see this constant sibling rivalry between the two, to include in the middle of the Grandma vote as well. It seems like the two of you are so focused on one another you may be missing other clues. However, SR seems to be throwing out other candidates than just her sister.  I will go back and read the rest of the posts now.


----------



## CaféAuLait

ScarletRage said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mathblade, why would town lie about reads? The idea is to communicate reach consensus and vote scum. I pull teeth to get reads from you in the hood.
> 
> You say null in hood. Then you say conftown here. I say what changed since last night?
> 
> You say you said he was town in hood. I say I want either you or me lynched because that is a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conveniently, there is no third party to call out the liar, empowering a clever scum to set up a townie with nobody to call them out on it.
> 
> Considering your belligerence, do you really want to call for a "me or her" choice right now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes because I am telling the truth and I am 90%sure Mathblade and Gath are the icescum.
Click to expand...



Why Math, SR?

You have been going at her since day 1. Can you explain why in a pretty neat package? I thought Mebelle was scum before Math replaced her but that was based on Mebelle's play which is hard to decipher.


----------



## CaféAuLait

MathBlade said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not going to talk about Gath because I think it is stupid to talk about people I think are town. Focus should be on scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll respond to your other post about me when I have more time, but who are your top scum suspects?
> 
> SR, me, is that about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SR, you, and TN yes. Those are my scumspects.
Click to expand...


Didn't you say you were going to trust your dead neighbor? Wasn't Sameech on his scum list, or had that changed within your neighborhood?

I see SRs play the same as she always does here. It's erratic and sometimes confusing. I agree with TN possibly being scum as well as Wolf. But you are also on my list due to Mebelle having your spot prior.  So I might be a little tainted.

*Sharita*

Thought we should be looking at Aye due to inconsistencies with her abilities and when she activated it.

She also mentions House as a suspect in her last posts in my hood. IIRC FA thought Sam was still suspect as well.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Gerrrrrrrrrrrrrr Shaitra not Sharita. Sorry lady.  Autocorrect is really irritating me.


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> She also mentions House as a suspect in her last posts in my hood.



Did she say why?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

CaféAuLait said:


> ......
> Thought we should be looking at Aye due to inconsistencies with her abilities and when she activated it.
> .......



What inconsistencies with the ability I had?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

House said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> She also mentions House as a suspect in her last posts in my hood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did she say why?
Click to expand...


Post 764, Central - I say you are coming off as town, have been helping, and seem to think things through. 

That doesn't sound like I've called House a suspect, or am I missing something?


----------



## MathBlade

CaféAuLait said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not going to talk about Gath because I think it is stupid to talk about people I think are town. Focus should be on scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll respond to your other post about me when I have more time, but who are your top scum suspects?
> 
> SR, me, is that about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SR, you, and TN yes. Those are my scumspects.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't you say you were going to trust your dead neighbor? Wasn't Sameech on his scum list, or had that changed within your neighborhood?
> 
> I see SRs play the same as she always does here. It's erratic and sometimes confusing. I agree with TN possibly being scum as well as Wolf. But you are also on my list due to Mebelle having your spot prior.  So I might be a little tainted.
> 
> *Sharita*
> 
> Thought we should be looking at Aye due to inconsistencies with her abilities and when she activated it.
> 
> She also mentions House as a suspect in her last posts in my hood. IIRC FA thought Sam was still suspect as well.
Click to expand...


I do trust FA. However Sameech for me goes against "Common Sense Rules of Mafia" to vote for which is more than a dead neighbor. If this wasn't multi ball and Sameech brought a guilty then we wouldn't be considering him this early. 

Between my suspicion of Wolf the entire game which is in my hood and the Wolf reasons mentioned earlier they are on my radar.

TN is on my radar for not participating.

SR is on my radar for reasons mentioned and she has been OMGUS'ing me ever since.


----------



## ScarletRage

Mathblade has been scummy the entire time. The play with Mertex v Grandma was very helpful for scum if y'all believe Mertex is town. I'm leaning that way because Macho but I'm still having my doubts due to day 1 play and no one being healed. That being said, Mertex's presence my be why scum are avoiding the PRs. That fight was a boon for scum. They egg the Mertex v. Grandma fight on. Whichever one is lynched hardly matters to the scumteam, provided they are both town.

Then we turn to my gambit with the one-shot iceproof but really being full. I knew that gambit would get me at least one scum. If Mertex is the doctor and I was going after her, her suspicion of me makes sense a little bit for newish town. That leaves House and Mathblade there. House and I had our dustups, mostly regarding Grandma being town. He hasn't done anything scummy though.

Then we get to Gath's vote on Grandma. That vote was utterly horrendous and Grandma was speedlynched after I changed my vote to Gath in response. I intended to spend most of the night discussing that horrible vote by Gath to see how accurate my read was. FA seems intent to push Wolf for logical deductions though and I could only get Gath is "a solid null" from Mathblade. Given the complaints about the Grandma wagon going to fast, I expected more discussion regarding whose votes sucked in the hood.

Today, I open with the same concern, who voted Grandma for shitty reasons, thus indicating scum. Mathblade is quick to say Gath is confirmed town. This makes me do a double take given her stance last night was "solid null". How does she get to confirmed town from that? How does anyone get confirmed town on Gath given that shitty vote he made on Grandma?

Mathblade claims that she's always felt Gath is town. (Where is the Gath town from Mathblade?) She claims she lied in the hood about Gath being a "solid null" despite providing no other content regarding him. How was I supposed to figure out that Mathblade is lying or why she figures Gath is confirmed town from "solid null" alone?

Mathblade's statements regarding lying about her reads make no sense from a town perspective. No one should be lying about reads if our goal is to collaborate to catch scum. The sudden switch is just horrendously bad. Her push on Wolf is a giant pile of shit. She's latching onto FA's "How did Wolf know about the neighborhoods?" leaving out that Wolf likely simply deduced it.

When I push Mathblade for her thought processes, particularly lying about townreads, not looking town at all. Gath comes right back with an attack saying it looks "desperate". If it's "desperate" why can't Gath highlight the town motivation?

These two have been bouncing to the most popular suspect all game long. Mathblade had myself and TN as suspects at the start of the day. I'm a threat and someone she's been doubtcasting all game long. TN could be pitched as a lurker lynch. Then she's doubtcasting Wolf who I've townread most of the game.

==============

As for Fire scum, I highly doubt Sameech is fire scum. I cannot quite eliminate him though because scum haven't tried to attack him yet. The best theory for Sameech scum makes him ice scum. He claimed "night watcher" as a method of sussing lynching the actual target for their kill (when I thought it was me).

Aye is a decent suspect for Fire Scum given his over sensitivity in the thread lately and his general appearance of not wanting to ruffle feathers. It is also consistent with the scum killed Rosie for being a Macho cop theory.


----------



## House

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> Thought we should be looking at Aye due to inconsistencies with her abilities and when she activated it.
> .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What inconsistencies with the ability I had?
Click to expand...


She's probably referring to the intial belief that you were a day vig, then finding out you had a  vengeance kill upon lynch.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

House said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> Thought we should be looking at Aye due to inconsistencies with her abilities and when she activated it.
> .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What inconsistencies with the ability I had?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's probably referring to the intial belief that you were a day vig, then finding out you had a  vengeance kill upon lynch.
Click to expand...


Already explained earlier this morning. Someone isn't reading/paying attention.
Official USMB Mafia Game 5 A Game of Fire and Ice Page 179 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## MathBlade

ScarletRage said:


> Mathblade has been scummy the entire time. The play with Mertex v Grandma was very helpful for scum if y'all believe Mertex is town. I'm leaning that way because Macho but I'm still having my doubts due to day 1 play and no one being healed. That being said, Mertex's presence my be why scum are avoiding the PRs. That fight was a boon for scum. They egg the Mertex v. Grandma fight on. Whichever one is lynched hardly matters to the scumteam, provided they are both town.
> 
> Then we turn to my gambit with the one-shot iceproof but really being full. I knew that gambit would get me at least one scum. If Mertex is the doctor and I was going after her, her suspicion of me makes sense a little bit for newish town. That leaves House and Mathblade there. House and I had our dustups, mostly regarding Grandma being town. He hasn't done anything scummy though.
> 
> Then we get to Gath's vote on Grandma. That vote was utterly horrendous and Grandma was speedlynched after I changed my vote to Gath in response. I intended to spend most of the night discussing that horrible vote by Gath to see how accurate my read was. FA seems intent to push Wolf for logical deductions though and I could only get Gath is "a solid null" from Mathblade. Given the complaints about the Grandma wagon going to fast, I expected more discussion regarding whose votes sucked in the hood.
> 
> Today, I open with the same concern, who voted Grandma for shitty reasons, thus indicating scum. Mathblade is quick to say Gath is confirmed town. This makes me do a double take given her stance last night was "solid null". How does she get to confirmed town from that? How does anyone get confirmed town on Gath given that shitty vote he made on Grandma?
> 
> Mathblade claims that she's always felt Gath is town. (Where is the Gath town from Mathblade?) She claims she lied in the hood about Gath being a "solid null" despite providing no other content regarding him. How was I supposed to figure out that Mathblade is lying or why she figures Gath is confirmed town from "solid null" alone?
> 
> Mathblade's statements regarding lying about her reads make no sense from a town perspective. No one should be lying about reads if our goal is to collaborate to catch scum. The sudden switch is just horrendously bad. Her push on Wolf is a giant pile of shit. She's latching onto FA's "How did Wolf know about the neighborhoods?" leaving out that Wolf likely simply deduced it.
> 
> When I push Mathblade for her thought processes, particularly lying about townreads, not looking town at all. Gath comes right back with an attack saying it looks "desperate". If it's "desperate" why can't Gath highlight the town motivation?
> 
> These two have been bouncing to the most popular suspect all game long. Mathblade had myself and TN as suspects at the start of the day. I'm a threat and someone she's been doubtcasting all game long. TN could be pitched as a lurker lynch. Then she's doubtcasting Wolf who I've townread most of the game.
> 
> ==============
> 
> As for Fire scum, I highly doubt Sameech is fire scum. I cannot quite eliminate him though because scum haven't tried to attack him yet. The best theory for Sameech scum makes him ice scum. He claimed "night watcher" as a method of sussing lynching the actual target for their kill (when I thought it was me).
> 
> Aye is a decent suspect for Fire Scum given his over sensitivity in the thread lately and his general appearance of not wanting to ruffle feathers. It is also consistent with the scum killed Rosie for being a Macho cop theory.



Lots of recycle and misrep sometimes both. 1) I rallied against the Mertex lynch before she revealed doctor. First paragraph is a townie point.

2) lynch of Grandma was for morale of the game. Yes I thought she was scum at the time but so did other players. This feeds into Wolf likely scum argument.

Gath's vote on Grandma reads newbie and it were the keys that townfirm Gath to me. Secondly both myself and Gath were already on Grandma. How do you suppose Gath and I speed lynched Grandma? Mind control?

It was not an "always" for Gath being town. That is a misrep. Once Gath gave the keys to Shaitra that is what firmed them to me.

I collaborate with town not scum. This reads "Waaaaaaaah Why didn't she tell me all her thoughts so I can plan for them?!?!?!"

I am not "doubt casting" I am applying pressure and analyzing the result. Ya know scum hunting...That thing you aren't doing. 

Your own theories are contradictory. If Gath and I are partners (which we aren't) we have to be ice scum. Whoever has a partner alive is ice scum. This is because Avi fire scum is dead. 


You are just trying to get someone lynched. Earlier it was House now it is me. Your scum teams literally do not compute.


----------



## House

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> Thought we should be looking at Aye due to inconsistencies with her abilities and when she activated it.
> .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What inconsistencies with the ability I had?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's probably referring to the intial belief that you were a day vig, then finding out you had a  vengeance kill upon lynch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already explained earlier this morning. Someone isn't reading/paying attention.
> Official USMB Mafia Game 5 A Game of Fire and Ice Page 179 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
Click to expand...


You asked, I took a stab at an answer.  I didn't mean my post to sound accusatory.


----------



## House

MathBlade said:


> Gath's vote on Grandma reads newbie and it were the keys that townfirm Gath to me.



Why, exactly?  The fact he had them?  Wake stated the abilities were given out randomly.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

House said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> Thought we should be looking at Aye due to inconsistencies with her abilities and when she activated it.
> .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What inconsistencies with the ability I had?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's probably referring to the intial belief that you were a day vig, then finding out you had a  vengeance kill upon lynch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already explained earlier this morning. Someone isn't reading/paying attention.
> Official USMB Mafia Game 5 A Game of Fire and Ice Page 179 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You asked, I took a stab at an answer.  I didn't mean my post to sound accusatory.
Click to expand...


The "Someone isn't reading/paying attention." part wasn't directed towards you, House. Sorry!


----------



## House

Time for work.

Will try to check in again once I hit Missouri (currently in Texas).


----------



## ScarletRage

House said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gath's vote on Grandma reads newbie and it were the keys that townfirm Gath to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why, exactly?  The fact he had them?  Wake stated the abilities were given out randomly.
Click to expand...


Right. If Gath also suspected that Mertex was scum at n2, why wouldn't he give the keys to me given the fact that I would most likely jail Mertex with them?


----------



## MathBlade

The fact Gath gave the keys to a townie in Shaitra townfirms him. Scum would have kept the keys or pretended not to have them.


----------



## ScarletRage

MathBlade said:


> The fact Gath gave the keys to a townie in Shaitra townfirms him. Scum would have kept the keys or pretended not to have them.



No. Scum giving the keys to their buddy automatically confirms them if either flip. Gath couldn't really pretend not to have the keys given the setup we have where everyone has a green dot ability.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> Mathblade's statements regarding lying about her reads make no sense from a town perspective. No one should be lying about reads if our goal is to collaborate to catch scum. The sudden switch is just horrendously bad. Her push on Wolf is a giant pile of shit. She's latching onto FA's "How did Wolf know about the neighborhoods?" leaving out that Wolf likely simply deduced it.
> 
> When I push Mathblade for her thought processes, particularly lying about townreads, not looking town at all. Gath comes right back with an attack saying it looks "desperate". If it's "desperate" why can't Gath highlight the town motivation?
> 
> These two have been bouncing to the most popular suspect all game long. Mathblade had myself and TN as suspects at the start of the day. I'm a threat and someone she's been doubtcasting all game long. TN could be pitched as a lurker lynch. Then she's doubtcasting Wolf who I've townread most of the game.
> 
> ==============
> 
> As for Fire scum, I highly doubt Sameech is fire scum. I cannot quite eliminate him though because scum haven't tried to attack him yet. The best theory for Sameech scum makes him ice scum. He claimed "night watcher" as a method of sussing lynching the actual target for their kill (when I thought it was me).
> 
> Aye is a decent suspect for Fire Scum given his over sensitivity in the thread lately and his general appearance of not wanting to ruffle feathers. It is also consistent with the scum killed Rosie for being a Macho cop theory.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Sorry, I did not mean to post the above quote, ignore it please-this forum software and me are best friends-sigh.


----------



## MathBlade

ScarletRage said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact Gath gave the keys to a townie in Shaitra townfirms him. Scum would have kept the keys or pretended not to have them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. Scum giving the keys to their buddy automatically confirms them if either flip. Gath couldn't really pretend not to have the keys given the setup we have where everyone has a green dot ability.
Click to expand...


...Of course nothing townfirms the mislynch you want.


----------



## ScarletRage

Really, why would you say null in the hood if you believed that?


----------



## Wolfsister77

MathBlade said:


> I do trust FA.
> 
> Between my suspicion of Wolf the entire game which is in my hood and the Wolf reasons mentioned earlier they are on my radar.





ScarletRage said:


> Mathblade's statements regarding lying about her reads make no sense from a town perspective. No one should be lying about reads if our goal is to collaborate to catch scum. The sudden switch is just horrendously bad. Her push on Wolf is a giant pile of shit. She's latching onto FA's "How did Wolf know about the neighborhoods?" leaving out that Wolf likely simply deduced it.
> 
> Then she's doubtcasting Wolf who I've townread most of the game.



OK, Mathblade is even more suspicious. Lying about your reads is nonsense. Then not being willing to question me about FA's suspicions of me but instead say they are in the neighborhood is withholding information and making it impossible for me to defend myself. Obviously she is not paying the least bit of attention to the fact that Cafe questioned me about how I knew her and TN were neighbors just recently in the thread, where I said Sameech told me in post 206 in the QT and House confirmed it. So her continuing to doubt me over that means she is looking for an excuse to cast me as scum which is something scum will do to fabricate a read on a townie. I also explained how I figured out who was in what neighborhood and how they were north, south, east, and west. I asked sgt_gath outright and he told me which one he was in. Otherwise, I figured it out and kept track based not only on what was said in the thread but also said what was said by my neighbors, some of whom are in Central.


----------



## MathBlade

ScarletRage said:


> Really, why would you say null in the hood if you believed that?


Asked and answered for the millionth time now. Because I don't want to give information to scum.


----------



## ScarletRage

MathBlade said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really, why would you say null in the hood if you believed that?
> 
> 
> 
> Asked and answered for the millionth time now. Because I don't want to give information to scum.
Click to expand...


You believed evidence townfirmed Gath, why not highlight that toFA to help get your scumread lynched?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Another thing about Mathblade is she seems set on causing conflict with townies based on the excuse of pressuring people. I wonder how much she's thought about the fact that most townies don't really give a shit if someone thinks they are scum. They are not going to waste a bunch of time trying to look town. That's scum's job. A townie will do everything in their power to get and share info. Which is what I have been doing the whole time and getting slapped for it for sharing about the neighborhoods. It's damned if you do, damned if you don't.


----------



## CaféAuLait

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> She also mentions House as a suspect in her last posts in my hood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did she say why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Post 764, Central - I say you are coming off as town, have been helping, and seem to think things through.
> 
> That doesn't sound like I've called House a suspect, or am I missing something?
Click to expand...



I was speaking about Shaitra suspecting House not you. I was going back into my neighborhood to see what her reads were and relaying them here so we could work those suspected by those we lost last night.

It may be helpful for those in FA's neighborhood to do the same I know he suspected Sameech in Central.


----------



## MathBlade

Wolfsister77 said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do trust FA.
> 
> Between my suspicion of Wolf the entire game which is in my hood and the Wolf reasons mentioned earlier they are on my radar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mathblade's statements regarding lying about her reads make no sense from a town perspective. No one should be lying about reads if our goal is to collaborate to catch scum. The sudden switch is just horrendously bad. Her push on Wolf is a giant pile of shit. She's latching onto FA's "How did Wolf know about the neighborhoods?" leaving out that Wolf likely simply deduced it.
> 
> Then she's doubtcasting Wolf who I've townread most of the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, Mathblade is even more suspicious. Lying about your reads is nonsense. Then not being willing to question me about FA's suspicions of me but instead say they are in the neighborhood is withholding information and making it impossible for me to defend myself. Obviously she is not paying the least bit of attention to the fact that Cafe questioned me about how I knew her and TN were neighbors just recently in the thread, where I said Sameech told me in post 206 in the QT and House confirmed it. So her continuing to doubt me over that means she is looking for an excuse to cast me as scum which is something scum will do to fabricate a read on a townie. I also explained how I figured out who was in what neighborhood and how they were north, south, east, and west. I asked sgt_gath outright and he told me which one he was in. Otherwise, I figured it out and kept track based not only on what was said in the thread but also said what was said by my neighbors, some of whom are in Central.
Click to expand...

Lying about my reads to suspected scum is smart. She was trying to get support for a Gath mislynch. If I said town she would try to counter that here. It just comes from knowing SR really well.

@Wolfsister77 the thread was going quickly. I will review that post later. And if I give you everything that I see scummy you will change your play to try to "look townie". I am waiting for townie tells without you having to be told what those are.


----------



## Wolfsister77

MathBlade said:


> The fact Gath gave the keys to a townie in Shaitra townfirms him. Scum would have kept the keys or pretended not to have them.



Nothing town confirms anyone. Abilities were given out randomly. I'm not sure Gath is scum but if he was, he'd look as town as he could by giving the jailer's keys to another townie. It would be downright stupid of them to give them to scum or hold them because we've been pretty much asking in this thread over and over what people are doing with their abilities.


----------



## MathBlade

Wolfsister77 said:


> Another thing about Mathblade is she seems set on causing conflict with townies based on the excuse of pressuring people. I wonder how much she's thought about the fact that most townies don't really give a shit if someone thinks they are scum. They are not going to waste a bunch of time trying to look town. That's scum's job. A townie will do everything in their power to get and share info. Which is what I have been doing the whole time and getting slapped for it for sharing about the neighborhoods. It's damned if you do, damned if you don't.



Looking town is also a townie's job if you want to have influence. I am set on finding scum. Conflict can help to do that. I want people to take me seriously in what I say so I reserve certain actions (e.g lynch leading) until I can take the responsibility for them.


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> She also mentions House as a suspect in her last posts in my hood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did she say why?
Click to expand...



Yes, as has been discussed in both of my neighborhoods, you are playing as if you know the game too well to be new. This has been said in both of my hoods by several people. The same has been said of Gath as well, but you seem to be the focus of this more than Gath.


----------



## Wolfsister77

MathBlade said:


> @Wolfsister77 the thread was going quickly. I will review that post later. And if I give you everything that I see scummy you will change your play to try to "look townie". I am waiting for townie tells without you having to be told what those are.



If you want townie tells from me, you are going to have to go find them yourself. It isn't my job to show you how town I am. Especially if you are scum. Figure it out for yourself. I'm not wasting time proving myself to you or anyone here. If you lynch me, another townie is gone, one that's been going out of her way to get and share info. with town. That may just be your goal. Eliminate a townie.


----------



## ScarletRage

@MathBlade No. That is wrong. Lying to scum cannot also be done without lying to town. You have lied to a "townread" for little to no reason in the hood. You are just trying to justify your reads shifting on your buddy.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> I'm just a little irritated right now. I have voted for and pressured people a lot in other games as town. This one, all you have to do is ask Moonglow, Mertex, TN, and House even if I've pressured anyone this game. I want to get scum lynched this time. When someone is calling me scum, they are wasting town's time. It's ridiculous. My scum game sucks and needs work. If I was scum, I would of been caught by now. Let's move on to catching scum. Changing votes is not alignment indicative. It is the reason for those changes that is.



Everyone gets looked at Wolf, your stating you are irritated because people questions your play style for 'pressuring' people comes off as insincere to me. You know this is what we have to do to find scum. You are by no mean off the table because you insist its ridiculous to look at you and this 'is not your scum game' and we are "wasting time".  Everyone should be looked at, we are getting to a critical point here, if we lose two more townies tonight and mislynch we are going to be pretty bad off IMO.


----------



## ScarletRage

CaféAuLait said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> She also mentions House as a suspect in her last posts in my hood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did she say why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, as has been discussed in both of my neighborhoods, you are playing as if you know the game too well to be new. This has been said in both of my hoods by several people. The same has been said of Gath as well, but you seem to be the focus of this more than Gath.
Click to expand...

I have been coaching the lot of you since I started playing. All of you should sound less new but for Gath.


----------



## CaféAuLait

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> Thought we should be looking at Aye due to inconsistencies with her abilities and when she activated it.
> .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What inconsistencies with the ability I had?
Click to expand...



Shai said you misrepresented what your ability was and your timing of using your ability was questionable to her, given you were in no danger of being lynched she can't figure why you activated it and expected any info from activating the ability.


----------



## MathBlade

Wolfsister77 said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wolfsister77 the thread was going quickly. I will review that post later. And if I give you everything that I see scummy you will change your play to try to "look townie". I am waiting for townie tells without you having to be told what those are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want townie tells from me, you are going to have to go find them yourself. It isn't my job to show you how town I am. Especially if you are scum. Figure it out for yourself. I'm not wasting time proving myself to you or anyone here. If you lynch me, another townie is gone, one that's been going out of her way to get and share info. with town. That may just be your goal. Eliminate a townie.
Click to expand...


It is absolutely everyone's job to convince town they are town if they are. People scumhunt.

What you are doing is saying "I act scummy but don't lynch me just take my word for it." That is not the way mafia works.

@Scarlet Rage You've been doing a weird job of it. You run a gambit where you intentionally lie to town repeatedly and then I lie intentionally to perceived scum and it is now lynchable. You are acting very hypocritical.


----------



## CaféAuLait

ScarletRage said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> She also mentions House as a suspect in her last posts in my hood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did she say why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, as has been discussed in both of my neighborhoods, you are playing as if you know the game too well to be new. This has been said in both of my hoods by several people. The same has been said of Gath as well, but you seem to be the focus of this more than Gath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have been coaching the lot of you since I started playing. All of you should sound less new but for Gath.
Click to expand...



You have not coached House before, he claims this is his first game. It just does not come off as his first game, the same with Gath.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just a little irritated right now. I have voted for and pressured people a lot in other games as town. This one, all you have to do is ask Moonglow, Mertex, TN, and House even if I've pressured anyone this game. I want to get scum lynched this time. When someone is calling me scum, they are wasting town's time. It's ridiculous. My scum game sucks and needs work. If I was scum, I would of been caught by now. Let's move on to catching scum. Changing votes is not alignment indicative. It is the reason for those changes that is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone gets looked at Wolf, your stating you are irritated because people questions your play style for 'pressuring' people comes off as insincere to me. You know this is what we have to do to find scum. You are by no mean off the table because you insist its ridiculous to look at you and this 'is not your scum game' and we are "wasting time".  Everyone should be looked at, we are getting to a critical point here, if we lose two more townies tonight and mislynch we are going to be pretty bad off IMO.
Click to expand...


This is exactly why I am irritated. We need to get scum now. Going after townies is wasting time. I don't care if it comes off insincere. I am not happy there are still 3 scum alive and only 7 town. That is not the worst math but certainly not the best. I am beyond caring if it makes me look bad. All anyone has to do is look at about 80-85% of my posts in here to find out if I'm town or not.


----------



## Wolfsister77

MathBlade said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wolfsister77 the thread was going quickly. I will review that post later. And if I give you everything that I see scummy you will change your play to try to "look townie". I am waiting for townie tells without you having to be told what those are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want townie tells from me, you are going to have to go find them yourself. It isn't my job to show you how town I am. Especially if you are scum. Figure it out for yourself. I'm not wasting time proving myself to you or anyone here. If you lynch me, another townie is gone, one that's been going out of her way to get and share info. with town. That may just be your goal. Eliminate a townie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is absolutely everyone's job to convince town they are town if they are. People scumhunt.
> 
> What you are doing is saying "I act scummy but don't lynch me just take my word for it." That is not the way mafia works.
Click to expand...


I never said I act scummy so take my word for it. Do not put words in my mouth. I said I've already proven my towniness repeatedy in this game and it's time to move on to actual scum. 

Period.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do trust FA.
> 
> Between my suspicion of Wolf the entire game which is in my hood and the Wolf reasons mentioned earlier they are on my radar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mathblade's statements regarding lying about her reads make no sense from a town perspective. No one should be lying about reads if our goal is to collaborate to catch scum. The sudden switch is just horrendously bad. Her push on Wolf is a giant pile of shit. She's latching onto FA's "How did Wolf know about the neighborhoods?" leaving out that Wolf likely simply deduced it.
> 
> Then she's doubtcasting Wolf who I've townread most of the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, Mathblade is even more suspicious. Lying about your reads is nonsense. Then not being willing to question me about FA's suspicions of me but instead say they are in the neighborhood is withholding information and making it impossible for me to defend myself. Obviously she is not paying the least bit of attention to the fact that Cafe questioned me about how I knew her and TN were neighbors just recently in the thread, where I said Sameech told me in post 206 in the QT and House confirmed it. So her continuing to doubt me over that means she is looking for an excuse to cast me as scum which is something scum will do to fabricate a read on a townie. I also explained how I figured out who was in what neighborhood and how they were north, south, east, and west. I asked sgt_gath outright and he told me which one he was in. Otherwise, I figured it out and kept track based not only on what was said in the thread but also said what was said by my neighbors, some of whom are in Central.
Click to expand...



I'm sorry who is continually questioning you over this?? I asked you one time.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

CaféAuLait said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> Thought we should be looking at Aye due to inconsistencies with her abilities and when she activated it.
> .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What inconsistencies with the ability I had?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Shai said you misrepresented what your ability was and your timing of using your ability was questionable to her, given you were in no danger of being lynched she can't figure why you activated it and expected any info from activating the ability.
Click to expand...


Already explained. Official USMB Mafia Game 5 A Game of Fire and Ice Page 182 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

If I didn't activate my ability, what's the chance of that being brought up as suspicious, scummy, anti-town, etc? I'd guess and say 99.999% chance of it happening.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> You have not coached House before, he claims this is his first game. It just does not come off as his first game, the same with Gath.



I am glad they are playing like they know what they are doing. This is a complex game of mafia here and not a newbie setup. Them playing well is not making me suspicous in the least. If you are going to accuse them of lying, make sure you know they are lying. I got this in game 3 for my V/LA and I wasn't lying. So just be careful with this line of attack. It could backfire.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just a little irritated right now. I have voted for and pressured people a lot in other games as town. This one, all you have to do is ask Moonglow, Mertex, TN, and House even if I've pressured anyone this game. I want to get scum lynched this time. When someone is calling me scum, they are wasting town's time. It's ridiculous. My scum game sucks and needs work. If I was scum, I would of been caught by now. Let's move on to catching scum. Changing votes is not alignment indicative. It is the reason for those changes that is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone gets looked at Wolf, your stating you are irritated because people questions your play style for 'pressuring' people comes off as insincere to me. You know this is what we have to do to find scum. You are by no mean off the table because you insist its ridiculous to look at you and this 'is not your scum game' and we are "wasting time".  Everyone should be looked at, we are getting to a critical point here, if we lose two more townies tonight and mislynch we are going to be pretty bad off IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is exactly why I am irritated. We need to get scum now. Going after townies is wasting time. I don't care if it comes off insincere. I am not happy there are still 3 scum alive and only 7 town. That is not the worst math but certainly not the best. I am beyond caring if it makes me look bad. All anyone has to do is look at about 80-85% of my posts in here to find out if I'm town or not.
Click to expand...



I think its funny the way we read ourselves and are sure everyone understands what we are saying. However, you were all over me Day 1, because I said town is a role ( it is according to Wikimafia) . Everyone has their own reasons for seeing what they deem as scummy. I don't think anyone is happy there are 3 scum alive, they only ones happy will be scum.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do trust FA.
> 
> Between my suspicion of Wolf the entire game which is in my hood and the Wolf reasons mentioned earlier they are on my radar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mathblade's statements regarding lying about her reads make no sense from a town perspective. No one should be lying about reads if our goal is to collaborate to catch scum. The sudden switch is just horrendously bad. Her push on Wolf is a giant pile of shit. She's latching onto FA's "How did Wolf know about the neighborhoods?" leaving out that Wolf likely simply deduced it.
> 
> Then she's doubtcasting Wolf who I've townread most of the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, Mathblade is even more suspicious. Lying about your reads is nonsense. Then not being willing to question me about FA's suspicions of me but instead say they are in the neighborhood is withholding information and making it impossible for me to defend myself. Obviously she is not paying the least bit of attention to the fact that Cafe questioned me about how I knew her and TN were neighbors just recently in the thread, where I said Sameech told me in post 206 in the QT and House confirmed it. So her continuing to doubt me over that means she is looking for an excuse to cast me as scum which is something scum will do to fabricate a read on a townie. I also explained how I figured out who was in what neighborhood and how they were north, south, east, and west. I asked sgt_gath outright and he told me which one he was in. Otherwise, I figured it out and kept track based not only on what was said in the thread but also said what was said by my neighbors, some of whom are in Central.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry who is continually questioning you over this?? I asked you one time.
Click to expand...


Mathblade, based on comments FA made to her in her neighborhood.


----------



## ScarletRage

@House Do you have any mafia experience? If so, where?

@Gath, Out of fairness, same question.

@MathBlade, It is not hypocritical. My lies did nothing to hurt town at all. They also draw scum over to me to mislynch me as ice cannot kill me and fire would like me as a lynch shield.

No one can trust your reads. How many "lies" are you telling? Are you going to claim "lie" whenever your read is crap?

Town should only lie when the risk to town is low.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> I think its funny the way we read ourselves and are sure everyone understands what we are saying. However, you were all over me Day 1, because I said town is a role ( it is according to Wikimafia) . Everyone has their own reasons for seeing what they deem as scummy. I don't think anyone is happy there are 3 scum alive, they only ones happy will be scum.



You sounded like you were role fishing which is huge scum trait. Once I realized that isn't what you were doing, I moved on.


----------



## ScarletRage

@CafeAuLait, Can you tell me your thoughts on Gath's Grandma vote and Mathblade's "lie"?


----------



## MathBlade

ScarletRage said:


> @House Do you have any mafia experience? If so, where?
> 
> @Gath, Out of fairness, same question.
> 
> @MathBlade, It is not hypocritical. My lies did nothing to hurt town at all. They also draw scum over to me to mislynch me as ice cannot kill me and fire would like me as a lynch shield.
> 
> No one can trust your reads. How many "lies" are you telling? Are you going to claim "lie" whenever your read is crap?
> 
> Town should only lie when the risk to town is low.



1) I  lied only to you. Once. And you IMO are scum so risk to town = nil to me. I already mentioned my aversion to lying. The only time I lie is to scum.

2) I could have denied it. If I was scum calling you a liar about the "null" would be the smart play. But no, I tell the truth to town.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have not coached House before, he claims this is his first game. It just does not come off as his first game, the same with Gath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad they are playing like they know what they are doing. This is a complex game of mafia here and not a newbie setup. Them playing well is not making me suspicous in the least. If you are going to accuse them of lying, make sure you know they are lying. I got this in game 3 for my V/LA and I wasn't lying. So just be careful with this line of attack. It could backfire.
Click to expand...


That's great Wolf, everyone can have their own opinion though, and my stating what Shai's opinion was in our neighborhood, as well as FA's in Central on House exhibiting play which seems as if he is experienced, rather than being their first game is fair game. I don't understand why you seem to be opposed to stating what dead townies opinions were. No one is attacking House or Gath. I think you have a tendency to overstate a situation a lot sometimes.


----------



## ScarletRage

So you didn't lie to FA who was also in the hood? Or is FA not town Mathblade?


----------



## ScarletRage

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have not coached House before, he claims this is his first game. It just does not come off as his first game, the same with Gath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad they are playing like they know what they are doing. This is a complex game of mafia here and not a newbie setup. Them playing well is not making me suspicous in the least. If you are going to accuse them of lying, make sure you know they are lying. I got this in game 3 for my V/LA and I wasn't lying. So just be careful with this line of attack. It could backfire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's great Wolf, everyone can have their own opinion though, and my stating what Shai's opinion was in our neighborhood, as well as FA's in Central on House exhibiting play which seems as if he is experienced, rather than being their first game is fair game. I don't understand why you seem to be opposed to stating what dead townies opinions were. No one is attacking House or Gath. I think you have a tendency to overstate a situation a lot sometimes.
Click to expand...

I definitely AM attacking Gath.


----------



## CaféAuLait

ScarletRage said:


> @CafeAuLait, Can you tell me your thoughts on Gath's Grandma vote and Mathblade's "lie"?




Ok on Gath. He has asked in our neighborhood many a time what he should do. He asked if he should hammer Grandma, etc, or allow her to settle down. Sometimes his play directly reflects what has been discussed in our hood. He gave the jailer Keys to a townie, well at least one set. I don't want to know who else he gave them to unless they have been used. I questioned if he was new or not in our hood. I came away with a sufficient answer to believe he is relatively new, but understand the game very well.

As far as Math, as I said I am suspicious of her because she was MEbelle and I thought Mebelle to be scum early on. However, Mebelle has a tendency to play scummy. As far as her lie, I must admit I have withheld true reads at times until I trusted my neighbor, but I don't see why reading someone as town would  hurt, I have done this with scum reads when I thought that person was scum and I was afraid they would take it back to their scum QT I thought their partner(s) to be scum .


----------



## CaféAuLait

ScarletRage said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have not coached House before, he claims this is his first game. It just does not come off as his first game, the same with Gath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad they are playing like they know what they are doing. This is a complex game of mafia here and not a newbie setup. Them playing well is not making me suspicous in the least. If you are going to accuse them of lying, make sure you know they are lying. I got this in game 3 for my V/LA and I wasn't lying. So just be careful with this line of attack. It could backfire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's great Wolf, everyone can have their own opinion though, and my stating what Shai's opinion was in our neighborhood, as well as FA's in Central on House exhibiting play which seems as if he is experienced, rather than being their first game is fair game. I don't understand why you seem to be opposed to stating what dead townies opinions were. No one is attacking House or Gath. I think you have a tendency to overstate a situation a lot sometimes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I definitely AM attacking Gath.
Click to expand...



LOL I stand corrected.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have not coached House before, he claims this is his first game. It just does not come off as his first game, the same with Gath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad they are playing like they know what they are doing. This is a complex game of mafia here and not a newbie setup. Them playing well is not making me suspicous in the least. If you are going to accuse them of lying, make sure you know they are lying. I got this in game 3 for my V/LA and I wasn't lying. So just be careful with this line of attack. It could backfire.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's great Wolf, everyone can have their own opinion though, and my stating what Shai's opinion was in our neighborhood, as well as FA's in Central on House exhibiting play which seems as if he is experienced, rather than being their first game is fair game. I don't understand why you seem to be opposed to stating what dead townies opinions were. No one is attacking House or Gath. I think you have a tendency to overstate a situation a lot sometimes.
Click to expand...


Fair point.


----------



## CaféAuLait

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> Thought we should be looking at Aye due to inconsistencies with her abilities and when she activated it.
> .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What inconsistencies with the ability I had?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's probably referring to the intial belief that you were a day vig, then finding out you had a  vengeance kill upon lynch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already explained earlier this morning. Someone isn't reading/paying attention.
> Official USMB Mafia Game 5 A Game of Fire and Ice Page 179 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
Click to expand...



Um, no. I am conveying what Shai stated and what her reads were, just because you say you explained it , it does not make her reads and or suspicions invalid or to be ignored.


----------



## ScarletRage

@CafeAuLait, I am getting frustrated because I feel like I am not being noticed despite repeating myself.

I was Grandma's sole defender and voting Gath. Yet you couldn't remember me attacking Gath.

You are talking about things now in the hood that I cannot see. These things would be helpful yesterday. How did Gath discuss Grandma? Was he pushing Mertex? Did he ask for permission to vote Grandma? Did he explain why he suddenly shifted off of Mertex? I saw no posts indicating Mertex town before his Grandma vote.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wolfsister77 the thread was going quickly. I will review that post later. And if I give you everything that I see scummy you will change your play to try to "look townie". I am waiting for townie tells without you having to be told what those are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want townie tells from me, you are going to have to go find them yourself. It isn't my job to show you how town I am. Especially if you are scum. Figure it out for yourself. I'm not wasting time proving myself to you or anyone here. If you lynch me, another townie is gone, one that's been going out of her way to get and share info. with town. That may just be your goal. Eliminate a townie.
Click to expand...



This totally comes off as superior and almost scummy Wolf. I don't like it and I don't like you borrowing TN's "I dare you" stuff from game 4, it does not become you. It makes you come off as if you don't have the SAME responsibilities as all of us do here. YOU need to prove you are town just as much as ANY townie here.


----------



## CaféAuLait

ScarletRage said:


> @CafeAuLait, I am getting frustrated because I feel like I am not being noticed despite repeating myself.
> 
> I was Grandma's sole defender and voting Gath. Yet you couldn't remember me attacking Gath.
> 
> You are talking about things now in the hood that I cannot see. These things would be helpful yesterday. How did Gath discuss Grandma? Was he pushing Mertex? Did he ask for permission to vote Grandma? Did he explain why he suddenly shifted off of Mertex? I saw no posts indicating Mertex town before his Grandma vote.



Sorry SR, not trying to ignore you. I have said before you defended Grandma and I think you are town because you tried to stop her lynch. As far as Gath, a lot of his voting has gone along with what is being spoken of. I am sorry I did not see your questions earlier. He has waffled on Mertex, just like I have and Shai. I will go back to read to see if I have missed anything.

The one thing I do have to say about Gath is he seems to be here when something important happens without discussing much unless he is addressed. He kinda pops out of nowhere like he is watching but not too talkative until a major event happens.


----------



## ScarletRage

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wolfsister77 the thread was going quickly. I will review that post later. And if I give you everything that I see scummy you will change your play to try to "look townie". I am waiting for townie tells without you having to be told what those are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want townie tells from me, you are going to have to go find them yourself. It isn't my job to show you how town I am. Especially if you are scum. Figure it out for yourself. I'm not wasting time proving myself to you or anyone here. If you lynch me, another townie is gone, one that's been going out of her way to get and share info. with town. That may just be your goal. Eliminate a townie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This totally comes off as superior and almost scummy Wolf. I don't like it and I don't like you borrowing TN's "I dare you" stuff from game 4, it does not become you. It makes you come off as if you don't have the SAME responsibilities as all of us do here. YOU need to prove you are town just as much as ANY townie here.
Click to expand...


@CafeAuLait, Wolf has proven herself to me. She sticks up for her beliefs and has a clear trajectory. I don't see any reason to scumread her. This is the same righteous indignation Grandma had.

Compare to Mathblade and Gath who have been more OMGUS and reactive.


----------



## ScarletRage

CaféAuLait said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> @CafeAuLait, I am getting frustrated because I feel like I am not being noticed despite repeating myself.
> 
> I was Grandma's sole defender and voting Gath. Yet you couldn't remember me attacking Gath.
> 
> You are talking about things now in the hood that I cannot see. These things would be helpful yesterday. How did Gath discuss Grandma? Was he pushing Mertex? Did he ask for permission to vote Grandma? Did he explain why he suddenly shifted off of Mertex? I saw no posts indicating Mertex town before his Grandma vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry SR, not trying to ignore you. I have said before you defended Grandma and I think you are town because you tried to stop her lynch. As far as Gath, a lot of his voting has gone along with what is being spoken of. I am sorry I did not see your questions earlier. He has waffled on Mertex, just like I have and Shai. I will go back to read to see if I have missed anything.
> 
> The one thing I do have to say about Gath is he seems to be here when something important happens without discussing much unless he is addressed. He kinda pops out of nowhere like he is watching but not too talkative until a major event happens.
Click to expand...

Precisely. That allows him to take the majority position without much attention.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wolfsister77 the thread was going quickly. I will review that post later. And if I give you everything that I see scummy you will change your play to try to "look townie". I am waiting for townie tells without you having to be told what those are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want townie tells from me, you are going to have to go find them yourself. It isn't my job to show you how town I am. Especially if you are scum. Figure it out for yourself. I'm not wasting time proving myself to you or anyone here. If you lynch me, another townie is gone, one that's been going out of her way to get and share info. with town. That may just be your goal. Eliminate a townie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This totally comes off as superior and almost scummy Wolf. I don't like it and I don't like you borrowing TN's "I dare you" stuff from game 4, it does not become you. It makes you come off as if you don't have the SAME responsibilities as all of us do here. YOU need to prove you are town just as much as ANY townie here.
Click to expand...


I already have proven myself and worked my ass off for town. Nobody likes doing that and then being accused of being scum for it. I'm not trying to lead town. You can do it if you like.


----------



## ScarletRage

@Wolfsister77 What are your thoughts on Aye and the scum killed Grandma theory?


----------



## ScarletRage

Derp scum killed Rosie theory bc she was macho.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wolfsister77 the thread was going quickly. I will review that post later. And if I give you everything that I see scummy you will change your play to try to "look townie". I am waiting for townie tells without you having to be told what those are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want townie tells from me, you are going to have to go find them yourself. It isn't my job to show you how town I am. Especially if you are scum. Figure it out for yourself. I'm not wasting time proving myself to you or anyone here. If you lynch me, another townie is gone, one that's been going out of her way to get and share info. with town. That may just be your goal. Eliminate a townie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This totally comes off as superior and almost scummy Wolf. I don't like it and I don't like you borrowing TN's "I dare you" stuff from game 4, it does not become you. It makes you come off as if you don't have the SAME responsibilities as all of us do here. YOU need to prove you are town just as much as ANY townie here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already have proven myself and worked my ass off for town. Nobody likes doing that and then being accused of being scum for it. I'm not trying to lead town. You can do it if you like.
Click to expand...


I don't think you have worked any harder than anyone else here TBH. You threw out a ton of accusation day one then became a little more quiet following days. We just don't stop working because one might feel as if they have already done enough. I never said you had to lead town. Your statement is I already proved I was town, some may or may not disagree. I am just saying we are all in this together, that's all.


----------



## CaféAuLait

ScarletRage said:


> @Wolfsister77 What are your thoughts on Aye and the scum killed Grandma theory?




I know I am not Wolf here, I have wondered over and over if both Aye and Grandma sharing far too much in central may have been the reason for Rosies death. Not saying Aye can't be scum, but it seems our hunt has been focused on that neighborhood only. Avatar figured it out, and told his partner. Sameech figured it out as well as figuring out Mertex was probably Doc Day 1. So thinking here. Fire could kill Mertex day 1 ( TN blocked Ice IIRC) I suppose Sam could be ICE and the shot was blocked, but there would have been no reason he could not have targeted her night 2 or 3.  I still have my questions about Mertex, but given there has been no counter on Doc could mean two things. Mertex is doc or they are smart enough not to counter and keep themselves safe.


----------



## Wake

*VC tomorrow morning.*


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> @Wolfsister77 What are your thoughts on Aye and the scum killed Grandma theory?



Well, I thought it was strange that Rosie outed herself and then Aye and Mertex brought it to Central. I was confused who knew she was a cop and who just knew she was a PR. I was pretty sure someone from South was fire scum. Rosie died by fire scum's hands. South has 4-Rosie, Aye, Mertex, Grandma. Mertex, for now, claims doc, Rosie is dead, Aye was jailed N2 when fire and ice both struck the same target and since only one fire scum is alive, she's not fire. So that's why I voted Grandma. I think fire maybe in Central at this point which is Cafe, FA-dead, Avi-dead, Grandma-dead, Aye-not fire, Sameech. So likely fire scum is in Cafe or Sameech. Well, it's not Sameech, unless he brought down his partner and screwed his wincon. So that leaves Cafe as fire scum. The problem with this theory is that it is certainly possible Avi told his partner and his partner could be from another neighborhood. Avi also said his partner was female and tried to set up sameech as ice. I think he lied about both.  His partner probably is not female and isn't Sameech. So fire is likely TN or Sgt_Gath. I believe House is town. So TN or Gath are my top fire suspects.

Ice is tougher and I'm willing to believe Mathblade is ice. Her partner could be Sameech who knew Avi was fire because he shot him and found out but since he's claiming a PR, I will give him the benefit of the doubt because I don't want to lynch a PR. I'm doubting Cafe or Mertex or SR are her partner if she's ice and I don't think House is either. So who's left? Aye is the only one. So Aye and Mathblade are my top ice suspects.

Hopefully, this makes sense and if not, call me out on what doesn't.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wolfsister77 the thread was going quickly. I will review that post later. And if I give you everything that I see scummy you will change your play to try to "look townie". I am waiting for townie tells without you having to be told what those are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want townie tells from me, you are going to have to go find them yourself. It isn't my job to show you how town I am. Especially if you are scum. Figure it out for yourself. I'm not wasting time proving myself to you or anyone here. If you lynch me, another townie is gone, one that's been going out of her way to get and share info. with town. That may just be your goal. Eliminate a townie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This totally comes off as superior and almost scummy Wolf. I don't like it and I don't like you borrowing TN's "I dare you" stuff from game 4, it does not become you. It makes you come off as if you don't have the SAME responsibilities as all of us do here. YOU need to prove you are town just as much as ANY townie here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already have proven myself and worked my ass off for town. Nobody likes doing that and then being accused of being scum for it. I'm not trying to lead town. You can do it if you like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think you have worked any harder than anyone else here TBH. You threw out a ton of accusation day one then became a little more quiet following days. We just don't stop working because one might feel as if they have already done enough. I never said you had to lead town. Your statement is I already proved I was town, some may or may not disagree. I am just saying we are all in this together, that's all.
Click to expand...


Where did I say I worked harder than anyone else or that I stopped working? I'm getting accusations of being scummy based on knowing the neighborhoods and finding out that some were saying shit in neighborhoods and not on the main thread where I can't see it and defend myself. When I was finally asked about it by you, I explained how I knew what I knew. Then mathblade says she's suspicious of me because of my knowledge of this and says she trusts FA's suspicions of me because of this. It is beyond frustrating. I figured out the neighborhoods by being told things by some who are in Central, by things being said in the thread, by asking outright, and by people sharing this info including me sharing my hood. So yeah, it seems to me, scum have to fabriate reads on townies and this is just a bunch of BS.


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> She also mentions House as a suspect in her last posts in my hood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did she say why?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, as has been discussed in both of my neighborhoods, you are playing as if you know the game too well to be new. This has been said in both of my hoods by several people. The same has been said of Gath as well, but you seem to be the focus of this more than Gath.
Click to expand...


lol... thanks?


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> @House Do you have any mafia experience? If so, where?



As I've stated before, this is my first game.

I just registered on MafiaScum.net the other day and posted an /in on the newbie queue thread for my first "legit" game.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ScarletRage said:


> @House Do you have any mafia experience? If so, where?
> 
> @Gath, Out of fairness, same question.
> 
> @MathBlade, It is not hypocritical. My lies did nothing to hurt town at all. They also draw scum over to me to mislynch me as ice cannot kill me and fire would like me as a lynch shield.
> 
> No one can trust your reads. How many "lies" are you telling? Are you going to claim "lie" whenever your read is crap?
> 
> Town should only lie when the risk to town is low.



First off, if you're going to tag me, at least take the time to do it properly. I can't be notified if you don't get my screen name right.

As to your question, no. I do not have prior Mafia experience. This is my first game.

I'm catching on to the interpersonal side of things quickly enough. However, I'm still not completely familiar with the rules, or some of the specifics behind the game play.

I'm crossing those bridges as I come to them. lol


----------



## Sgt_Gath

CaféAuLait said:


> Sorry SR, not trying to ignore you. I have said before you defended Grandma and I think you are town because you tried to stop her lynch. As far as Gath, a lot of his voting has gone along with what is being spoken of. I am sorry I did not see your questions earlier. He has waffled on Mertex, just like I have and Shai. I will go back to read to see if I have missed anything.
> 
> The one thing I do have to say about Gath is he seems to be here when something important happens without discussing much unless he is addressed. He kinda pops out of nowhere like he is watching but not too talkative until a major event happens.



I will admit to lurking a bit. However, that's just because I want to make sure that I actually have something of value to contribute before chiming in.

A lot of the belligerent finger pointing back and forth between various posters can have a tendency to all blur together, unfortunately. Frankly, I'm not even really sure if I actually have a "read" or "opinion" to offer on most of it. 

It just comes off as white noise a lot of the time. lol


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wolfsister77 the thread was going quickly. I will review that post later. And if I give you everything that I see scummy you will change your play to try to "look townie". I am waiting for townie tells without you having to be told what those are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want townie tells from me, you are going to have to go find them yourself. It isn't my job to show you how town I am. Especially if you are scum. Figure it out for yourself. I'm not wasting time proving myself to you or anyone here. If you lynch me, another townie is gone, one that's been going out of her way to get and share info. with town. That may just be your goal. Eliminate a townie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This totally comes off as superior and almost scummy Wolf. I don't like it and I don't like you borrowing TN's "I dare you" stuff from game 4, it does not become you. It makes you come off as if you don't have the SAME responsibilities as all of us do here. YOU need to prove you are town just as much as ANY townie here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already have proven myself and worked my ass off for town. Nobody likes doing that and then being accused of being scum for it. I'm not trying to lead town. You can do it if you like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think you have worked any harder than anyone else here TBH. You threw out a ton of accusation day one then became a little more quiet following days. We just don't stop working because one might feel as if they have already done enough. I never said you had to lead town. Your statement is I already proved I was town, some may or may not disagree. I am just saying we are all in this together, that's all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did I say I worked harder than anyone else or that I stopped working? I'm getting accusations of being scummy based on knowing the neighborhoods and finding out that some were saying shit in neighborhoods and not on the main thread where I can't see it and defend myself. When I was finally asked about it by you, I explained how I knew what I knew. Then mathblade says she's suspicious of me because of my knowledge of this and says she trusts FA's suspicions of me because of this. It is beyond frustrating. I figured out the neighborhoods by being told things by some who are in Central, by things being said in the thread, by asking outright, and by people sharing this info including me sharing my hood. So yeah, it seems to me, scum have to fabriate reads on townies and this is just a bunch of BS.
Click to expand...



I must have missed where you were being accused of being scummy based on knowledge of neighborhoods. Over a week ago, Central and east had a complete list of neighborhoods complied by Grandma- and she was correct, each list was complete and perfect- she did a great job. I only asked you how you knew I was in a hood with TN since it had not been shared here and I noted the post when re-reading while looking for clues. You answered and I moved on.

You of all people should know how scum operate since you have been scum before, I never have been and I don't recall all of your techniques but if someone is doing something scummy point it out. Stating you are frustrated this is happening almost rings to me as if you are saying you should not expect it. That is all  I was saying.  I feel you accused me of being scum based a tiny issue of my saying a role is town or scum which Wiki Mafia says. Sameech has been harping on this in Central as a reason he thinks I am scum. Because of that and my saying " Wake sent a second PM role to scum". Sameech says this makes me scum since Wake did not say that but Wake said he sent a 'safeclaim" to me that is a second PM role. I don't see the issue.

Since you and Sam seemed to be harping on these tiny issues it was silly IMO. FYI he just mentioned the same the other night again. So this made me think the two of you may be working together. I still feel Sam may be scum. Avatar could have been lying through his teeth, but the issue I have is we have PR who are staying alive and it is confusing to me, unless scum is using this to confuse us. BUT for them to allow Sam and Mertex to stay alive, it is also or should be a hindrance to scum, but it does not seem to be at all. Just my two cents.


----------



## CaféAuLait

_*This is not a reads list per se but a list of things which stick out in my mind . 


Mertex*, Claims PR, ignored by scum. Maybe Grandma was right, they will leave her alone to keep causing issue for town. Accused grandma of being scum until she was lynched

*Mathblade*, Was Mebelle who I had read as scum. Has been accused of lying by SR and keeps accusing SR of lying. 

*Sgt_Gath*, lurkish, but I was as well my first game. Gave at least one set of jailors keys to townie

*Wolfsister77*, null. saved TN from lynch with ability

*CafeAuLait*, town

*tn5421*, totally different meta day 1, aggressive in saving Mertex, does not care if she is lynched now. since Day 1 meta same as last games but claims he had no clue about his hood.

*ScarletRage*,_ claims PR of being immune to hits from Ice mafia, still alive, has been accused of lying by Math. Seems to be actively scum hunting

_*Sameech*, accused by Avatar of being scum, claims PR, scum leave alive, outed only scum we have hit

*AyeCantSeeYou*, Outed Rosies PR to Central which she knew to possibly have scum, asked others to out their PRs. Activated worthless ability and stated ability was one shot vig but had other requirements to activate_

_*House* plays the game well, seems a little more experienced than a newbie,  stayed with Mertex accusing Grandma of being scum but pulled vote on Grandma stating he did not want personal differences to make his vote ( town to me) _


----------



## CaféAuLait

ScarletRage said:


> Mathblade has been scummy the entire time. The play with Mertex v Grandma was very helpful for scum if y'all believe Mertex is town. I'm leaning that way because Macho but I'm still having my doubts due to day 1 play and no one being healed. That being said, Mertex's presence my be why scum are avoiding the PRs. That fight was a boon for scum. They egg the Mertex v. Grandma fight on. Whichever one is lynched hardly matters to the scumteam, provided they are both town.
> 
> Then we turn to my gambit with the one-shot iceproof but really being full. I knew that gambit would get me at least one scum. If Mertex is the doctor and I was going after her, her suspicion of me makes sense a little bit for newish town. That leaves House and Mathblade there. House and I had our dustups, mostly regarding Grandma being town. He hasn't done anything scummy though.
> 
> Then we get to Gath's vote on Grandma. That vote was utterly horrendous and Grandma was speedlynched after I changed my vote to Gath in response. I intended to spend most of the night discussing that horrible vote by Gath to see how accurate my read was. FA seems intent to push Wolf for logical deductions though and I could only get Gath is "a solid null" from Mathblade. Given the complaints about the Grandma wagon going to fast, I expected more discussion regarding whose votes sucked in the hood.
> 
> Today, I open with the same concern, who voted Grandma for shitty reasons, thus indicating scum. Mathblade is quick to say Gath is confirmed town. This makes me do a double take given her stance last night was "solid null". How does she get to confirmed town from that? How does anyone get confirmed town on Gath given that shitty vote he made on Grandma?
> 
> Mathblade claims that she's always felt Gath is town. (Where is the Gath town from Mathblade?) She claims she lied in the hood about Gath being a "solid null" despite providing no other content regarding him. How was I supposed to figure out that Mathblade is lying or why she figures Gath is confirmed town from "solid null" alone?
> 
> Mathblade's statements regarding lying about her reads make no sense from a town perspective. No one should be lying about reads if our goal is to collaborate to catch scum. The sudden switch is just horrendously bad. Her push on Wolf is a giant pile of shit. She's latching onto FA's "How did Wolf know about the neighborhoods?" leaving out that Wolf likely simply deduced it.
> 
> When I push Mathblade for her thought processes, particularly lying about townreads, not looking town at all. Gath comes right back with an attack saying it looks "desperate". If it's "desperate" why can't Gath highlight the town motivation?
> 
> These two have been bouncing to the most popular suspect all game long. Mathblade had myself and TN as suspects at the start of the day. I'm a threat and someone she's been doubtcasting all game long. TN could be pitched as a lurker lynch. Then she's doubtcasting Wolf who I've townread most of the game.
> 
> ==============
> 
> As for Fire scum, I highly doubt Sameech is fire scum. I cannot quite eliminate him though because scum haven't tried to attack him yet. The best theory for Sameech scum makes him ice scum. He claimed "night watcher" as a method of sussing lynching the actual target for their kill (when I thought it was me).
> 
> Aye is a decent suspect for Fire Scum given his over sensitivity in the thread lately and his general appearance of not wanting to ruffle feathers. It is also consistent with the scum killed Rosie for being a Macho cop theory.




"How did Wolf know about the neighborhoods?"


What was FA saying here? Was this in your neighborhood? Or was it the question I asked about her knowing of TN and myself?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Oh and I really hate this forum, its like I go back two pages and or posts are not appearing for me and I miss them. If I miss a question for you please feel free to @ me. I won't mind. I am not sure if it is my ipad or what, but  I have just seen posts I had not prior.


----------



## tn5421

*@Wake

I apologize.  I am in need of replacement.  I can't handle the pace of this game.*


----------



## House

tn5421 said:


> *@Wake
> 
> I apologize.  I am in need of replacement.  I can't handle the pace of this game.*



It *is* a little slow, but you seemed to handle marathon weekend pretty well.  Surprised you couldn't flip over a tab every few... days... to say hello.


----------



## Wake

*I will try to find a replacement.*


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

CaféAuLait said:


> *.....*
> _
> *AyeCantSeeYou*, Outed Rosies PR to Central which she knew to possibly have scum, asked others to out their PRs. Activated worthless ability and stated ability was one shot vig but had other requirements to activate
> ........ _



I did not out Rosie's Role to Central. I did not ask anyone to out their PR roles. Go re-read the QT. Saying this over and over is getting really old. 

Also, since when was I required to tell anyone what the specific requirements of my ability were? I KNEW better than to tell the specifics of it. For you to think I was wrong in not telling Central the ins & outs of it is wrong in itself.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> tn5421 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *@Wake
> 
> I apologize.  I am in need of replacement.  I can't handle the pace of this game.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It *is* a little slow, but you seemed to handle marathon weekend pretty well.  Surprised you couldn't flip over a tab every few... days... to say hello.
Click to expand...


I think his issue isn't that it's slow, it's that he can't keep up with it or more likely, doesn't want to. If a replacement can't be found, which wouldn't surpirse me considering we have had 3 already, and ends up modkilled and IF it turns out to be town, unless we very confident we have scum, I'd advocate a NL then.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> "How did Wolf know about the neighborhoods?"
> 
> What was FA saying here? Was this in your neighborhood? Or was it the question I asked about her knowing of TN and myself?



Yeah, this is kind of the frustrating aspect of the game. I know this has been explained and I think posts can very easily get missed with this forum software being difficult to play the game on so I feel like I've explained this at least 3 different times but I don't know if the posts are being missed or if some are determined to use this as a reason they are scumreading me. What was said by dead townies or in hoods I can't see, is tough for me to counter or defend.


----------



## Mertex

I told Wake I was V/La.  I'm on vacation, traveling, and haven't been able to get on.  I'm using my laptop and forgot that all my bookmarks are on my computer and I am not able to check things out as quickly.

The person I protected was not targeted.  My FOS is still on SR.  She has been all over the place voting for anyone that votes for her.  She did vouch for Grandma but that's only because she is so sure that I am Scum and would like to have me  lynched.   I've been reading through....too many posts in such a short time but so much of what SR says is just not thought through, she's just waffling.

*Vote:Scarlet Rage*


----------



## MathBlade

CaféAuLait said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mathblade has been scummy the entire time. The play with Mertex v Grandma was very helpful for scum if y'all believe Mertex is town. I'm leaning that way because Macho but I'm still having my doubts due to day 1 play and no one being healed. That being said, Mertex's presence my be why scum are avoiding the PRs. That fight was a boon for scum. They egg the Mertex v. Grandma fight on. Whichever one is lynched hardly matters to the scumteam, provided they are both town.
> 
> Then we turn to my gambit with the one-shot iceproof but really being full. I knew that gambit would get me at least one scum. If Mertex is the doctor and I was going after her, her suspicion of me makes sense a little bit for newish town. That leaves House and Mathblade there. House and I had our dustups, mostly regarding Grandma being town. He hasn't done anything scummy though.
> 
> Then we get to Gath's vote on Grandma. That vote was utterly horrendous and Grandma was speedlynched after I changed my vote to Gath in response. I intended to spend most of the night discussing that horrible vote by Gath to see how accurate my read was. FA seems intent to push Wolf for logical deductions though and I could only get Gath is "a solid null" from Mathblade. Given the complaints about the Grandma wagon going to fast, I expected more discussion regarding whose votes sucked in the hood.
> 
> Today, I open with the same concern, who voted Grandma for shitty reasons, thus indicating scum. Mathblade is quick to say Gath is confirmed town. This makes me do a double take given her stance last night was "solid null". How does she get to confirmed town from that? How does anyone get confirmed town on Gath given that shitty vote he made on Grandma?
> 
> Mathblade claims that she's always felt Gath is town. (Where is the Gath town from Mathblade?) She claims she lied in the hood about Gath being a "solid null" despite providing no other content regarding him. How was I supposed to figure out that Mathblade is lying or why she figures Gath is confirmed town from "solid null" alone?
> 
> Mathblade's statements regarding lying about her reads make no sense from a town perspective. No one should be lying about reads if our goal is to collaborate to catch scum. The sudden switch is just horrendously bad. Her push on Wolf is a giant pile of shit. She's latching onto FA's "How did Wolf know about the neighborhoods?" leaving out that Wolf likely simply deduced it.
> 
> When I push Mathblade for her thought processes, particularly lying about townreads, not looking town at all. Gath comes right back with an attack saying it looks "desperate". If it's "desperate" why can't Gath highlight the town motivation?
> 
> These two have been bouncing to the most popular suspect all game long. Mathblade had myself and TN as suspects at the start of the day. I'm a threat and someone she's been doubtcasting all game long. TN could be pitched as a lurker lynch. Then she's doubtcasting Wolf who I've townread most of the game.
> 
> ==============
> 
> As for Fire scum, I highly doubt Sameech is fire scum. I cannot quite eliminate him though because scum haven't tried to attack him yet. The best theory for Sameech scum makes him ice scum. He claimed "night watcher" as a method of sussing lynching the actual target for their kill (when I thought it was me).
> 
> Aye is a decent suspect for Fire Scum given his over sensitivity in the thread lately and his general appearance of not wanting to ruffle feathers. It is also consistent with the scum killed Rosie for being a Macho cop theory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "How did Wolf know about the neighborhoods?"
> 
> 
> What was FA saying here? Was this in your neighborhood? Or was it the question I asked about her knowing of TN and myself?
Click to expand...

I am not really sure I understand the question here. FA suspected Wolf for having too much information about neighborhoods. That got cleaned up.


----------



## Wolfsister77

We need to get fire scum today most importantly to end the possibility of two kills overnight. Here's who is not fire scum:
-I know I'm not, you can believe it or not
-Mertex is not, claims Dr.
-Sameech is not, would not have set his partner up to be lynched
-Aye is not, was in jail when fire scum shot at someone and there's only one

So who's left: TN, mathblade, Sgt_Gath, SR, House, Cafe. From this group, I do not believe it is House or Cafe. They are both coming off town and we have to narrow things down. So Sgt_Gath, TN, mathblade, SR.
If Avi was lying-it is TN or Sgt_Gath, back when I saved TN, he swore he was town thinking I had scum detection, so I'd rather go with Gath then. If Avi is telling the truth, it is likely SR or mathblade and I'd rather go with mathblade then SR. I also, had Gath in fire suspects earlier in a post and mathblade in ice. So by PoE and my strong desire to get fire, I am thinking of changing my vote to Gath. OR I am fine with sticking with mathblade because she's a strong contender for ice scum.

So, I'd like input from the other townies on who they think fire might be so we can eventually come to a consensus. I'd like to take whoever that is out but will settle for any scum if I have to. If TN is modkilled I strongly, strongly, strongly urge NL unless we are very, very sure we are lynching scum. If we are, then we might have to go ahead so we have at least some chance of killing scum without ending up in a mylo, lylo type situation.


----------



## MathBlade

Again Wolf I think you, TN, and SR are scum.

This is a quick post as I am having to get a lot of work done today.

I think SR would be fire. You and TN ice.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

I kind of doubt TN is scum if he's trying to get out of the game and has been constantly MIA.

Both teams have been fairly active the last few days.


----------



## Wake

*
Vote Count 4.1*​
*
ScarletRage (3): *_Mathblade,_ _AyeCantSeeYou, Mertex_
*MathBlade (2): *_Wolfsister77, ScarletRage_
*tn5421 (1): *_House_
*Sameech (1): *_Sgt_Gath_
*
Not Voting (3): *_Sameech, CafeAuLait, tn5421_

*With 10 alive, it takes 6 to lynch!
Deadline is 9/14/14, @ 9AM central.
Seeking a replacement for tn5421.
*


Spoiler: Activated Abilities



*[CafeAuLait] - Neighborize!*
_Select five other players. You and them will now be Neighbors, and have your very own Neighborhood. This effect lasts until the end of the game. This ability cannot be activated if less than six players are alive._

*[Mertex] - Nimble Fingers*
_Select one player and steal his or her "
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" ability. You may not target a player who has already used an "
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" ability. You may only activate this ability during Day 1 or 2._

*[Grandma] - Invulnerability*
Shield yourself from all kill attempts the following Night. This ability may only be used during Day 1.

*[House] - Revelation!*
Target two players. The Mod publicly reveals their "" abilities for all to see.

*[Shaitra] - Human Shield*
Gain "1-Shot Meat Shield" status. You may guard one player during the Night, and if he or she would die, you will die instead.

*[tn5421] - Elementalism*
Select one player, and select either "Ice" or "Fire." That player will be protected from being killed by a Mafia team of that element the following Night. May only be activated during Day 1 or Day 2.

*[Sgt_Gath] - Jailer's Keys*
Select and give one player "1-Shot Jailkeeper" status. This means your target can jail one person once during the Night. A person that is jailed cannot be killed during that Night, but he or she also isn't able to use any abilities.

*[RosieS] - Double Trouble*
Target and give one player another chance to use his or her "" ability again. Cannot be used on players who haven't used an "" ability. May only be activated during Day 1 or 2.

*[FA_Q2] - Recycle*
Take one "" ability that has already been activated, and activate it as your own. You may only use this effect during Days 1 or 2.

*[Wolfsister77] - Blockade*
Select one player with two or more votes on his or her wagon. Remove two of those votes, and the players who had cast those two votes may not vote for that player again during this Day. This ability may only be activated during Day 1 or 2.

*[ScarletRage] - Swapper*
Select two other players who haven't used their "" abilities. The Mod will swap them. This power may only be used once, during Days 1, 2, or 3.

*[MeBelle60] - Forceful Swipe*
Select and force one player to activate his or her "" ability.

*[Moonglow] - Tough Decision*
Select five other players. Those five must cast special votes to decide which one of them will be roleblocked the following Night. They will vote by posting "Roleblock: Player's Name." Failure to come to a majority vote that Day results in all five players being roleblocked the following Night. This ability may only be activated during Days 1 or 2.

*[Sameech] - Inspection*
Choose one player. The Mod will secretly tell you via PM what that player's "" ability is. To activate, post "Inspect: Player's Name."

*[AyeCantSeeYou] - Revengeance*
If you are lynched this Day, you may then select and kill one player. You may not activate this ability after you've been lynched. This ability may only be used during Day 1 or 2.

*[Avatar4321] - Negation*
Select one player. He or she will not be able to use his or her "" ability until the following Day.




*1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5 | 1.6 | 1.7 | 1.8 | 1.9 | 1.10 | 1.11 | 1.12 | 1.13 | 1.14 | 1.15 | 1.16 | 1.17
Moonglow's Lynch & Flip
RosieS' Murder & Flip
2.1 | 2.2 | 2.3 | 2.4
Avatar4321's Lynch & Flip
Nobody Dies Night 2
3.1 | 3.2
Grandma's Lynch & Flip
Shaitra and FA_Q2's Murders & Flips
4.1 | 4.2*​


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wolfsister77 said:


> We need to get fire scum today most importantly to end the possibility of two kills overnight. Here's who is not fire scum:
> -I know I'm not, you can believe it or not
> -Mertex is not, claims Dr.
> -Sameech is not, would not have set his partner up to be lynched
> -Aye is not, was in jail when fire scum shot at someone and there's only one
> 
> So who's left: TN, mathblade, Sgt_Gath, SR, House, Cafe. From this group, I do not believe it is House or Cafe. They are both coming off town and we have to narrow things down. So Sgt_Gath, TN, mathblade, SR.
> If Avi was lying-it is TN or Sgt_Gath, back when I saved TN, he swore he was town thinking I had scum detection, so I'd rather go with Gath then. If Avi is telling the truth, it is likely SR or mathblade and I'd rather go with mathblade then SR. I also, had Gath in fire suspects earlier in a post and mathblade in ice. So by PoE and my strong desire to get fire, I am thinking of changing my vote to Gath. OR I am fine with sticking with mathblade because she's a strong contender for ice scum.
> 
> So, I'd like input from the other townies on who they think fire might be so we can eventually come to a consensus. I'd like to take whoever that is out but will settle for any scum if I have to. If TN is modkilled I strongly, strongly, strongly urge NL unless we are very, very sure we are lynching scum. If we are, then we might have to go ahead so we have at least some chance of killing scum without ending up in a mylo, lylo type situation.



One other thing to add to this in hunting fire scum is the likelihood of fire being in North is slim since Avi was fire so that just helps me get House out of the equation. That brings it down to Gath and SR. Well, something is nagging at me that taking out FA means it is someone in West. Then that's mathblade and SR. I think mathblade is a good candidate for ice with Gath or Aye most likely. SR would likely take out FA if he was considered a threat in the neighborhood. Shaitra was in East, other ice could be there but not for certain. Best bet is trying to get fire IMO.

But for some reason, I really don't want to vote for SR. Yesterday, she came off incredibly townie. I really, really do not want to vote town this time. 

Well, back to my day. I will see what others think before deciding. Keep in mind, SR already has 3 out of 6.


----------



## House

*Vote: ScarletRage *(L-2)

I've been saying she was scum since the second game day she was in, and have bored everyone to tears with my reasons.

On top of that, she was pointing her finger back at me until she believed I could be a useful sheep for her, then all of a sudden I was no longer a suspect.


----------



## House

*Vote: ScarletRage *(L-2)

I've been saying she was scum since the second game day she was in, and have bored everyone to tears with my reasons.

On top of that, she was pointing her finger back at me until she believed I could be a useful sheep for her, then all of a sudden I was no longer a suspect.


----------



## House

Sorry for the double post, the board was hanging.


----------



## ScarletRage

@House Are you a formal debater by any chance? Bullshit on the sheeping. I do not consider you a sheep. Nor am I considering you likely scum.

@All Really, I had an unpopular opinion Day 1 that Mertex was scum. Given the likelihood of someone else likely opposing Mertex is she was not the doctor, she likely is.

That raises the question, why is Mertex alive if town? Because she is pushing shitty lynches and is a high priority target for the other scumteam.

I said Grandma was town. I get ignored.

I say Mathblade is scum. She admits to lying to both me and FA about reads which stalls progress in the game. I highlight revving up Mertex v Grandma likely helps scum if both are town. My points get dismissed as sibling rivalry.

We all agree that Grandma's wagon was scum driven. Last twilight we agreed to look at the worst votes on the Grandma wagon. No one but me has done that.

I highlight Gath's bad vote. Cafe misses it. No one else has even commented on him beyond Mathblade who jumped from null to town...I mean she lied.


The fact that I am getting run up quickly despite being the only one seeing Grandma as town should be a neon sign I am town.


----------



## ScarletRage

*Does anyone know what happened Day 4?*


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need to get fire scum today most importantly to end the possibility of two kills overnight. Here's who is not fire scum:
> -I know I'm not, you can believe it or not
> -Mertex is not, claims Dr.
> -Sameech is not, would not have set his partner up to be lynched
> -Aye is not, was in jail when fire scum shot at someone and there's only one
> 
> So who's left: TN, mathblade, Sgt_Gath, SR, House, Cafe. From this group, I do not believe it is House or Cafe. They are both coming off town and we have to narrow things down. So Sgt_Gath, TN, mathblade, SR.
> If Avi was lying-it is TN or Sgt_Gath, back when I saved TN, he swore he was town thinking I had scum detection, so I'd rather go with Gath then. If Avi is telling the truth, it is likely SR or mathblade and I'd rather go with mathblade then SR. I also, had Gath in fire suspects earlier in a post and mathblade in ice. So by PoE and my strong desire to get fire, I am thinking of changing my vote to Gath. OR I am fine with sticking with mathblade because she's a strong contender for ice scum.
> 
> So, I'd like input from the other townies on who they think fire might be so we can eventually come to a consensus. I'd like to take whoever that is out but will settle for any scum if I have to. If TN is modkilled I strongly, strongly, strongly urge NL unless we are very, very sure we are lynching scum. If we are, then we might have to go ahead so we have at least some chance of killing scum without ending up in a mylo, lylo type situation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One other thing to add to this in hunting fire scum is the likelihood of fire being in North is slim since Avi was fire so that just helps me get House out of the equation. That brings it down to Gath and SR. Well, something is nagging at me that taking out FA means it is someone in West. Then that's mathblade and SR. I think mathblade is a good candidate for ice with Gath or Aye most likely. SR would likely take out FA if he was considered a threat in the neighborhood. Shaitra was in East, other ice could be there but not for certain. Best bet is trying to get fire IMO.
> 
> But for some reason, I really don't want to vote for SR. Yesterday, she came off incredibly townie. I really, really do not want to vote town this time.
> 
> Well, back to my day. I will see what others think before deciding. Keep in mind, SR already has 3 out of 6.
Click to expand...


FA was NK'd. 

FYI - I'm a VT. Lynch me if you wish, but town won't like it.


----------



## ScarletRage

Aye, who do you think had the scummiest vote on the Grandma wagon?


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> @House Are you a formal debater by any chance? Bullshit on the sheeping. I do not consider you a sheep. Nor am I considering you likely scum.



Formal debater?  Not since high school (20+ years ago).  A bit of training in critical thinking is about all I've had since.  Sad that it's an elective in college.  IMHO, it should be required in middle/high school.



ScarletRage said:


> @All Really, I had an unpopular opinion Day 1 that Mertex was scum. Given the likelihood of someone else likely opposing Mertex is she was not the doctor, she likely is.
> 
> That raises the question, why is Mertex alive if town? Because she is pushing shitty lynches and is a high priority target for the other scumteam.



Why would she be a high priority target for one scum team but not the other?  Sounds like you're leaving an invitation for your competition to take her out without your opposing attack blocking them.



ScarletRage said:


> I said Grandma was town. I get ignored.



Something we agreed on, once I took the time to think things through and recognize my bias.



ScarletRage said:


> I say Mathblade is scum. She admits to lying to both me and FA about reads which stalls progress in the game. I highlight revving up Mertex v Grandma likely helps scum if both are town. My points get dismissed as sibling rivalry.



Which is what compelled me to examine the motive behind my vote.  Some may have dismissed your points, but I take information on its own merits regardless of the source.



ScarletRage said:


> We all agree that Grandma's wagon was scum driven. Last twilight we agreed to look at the worst votes on the Grandma wagon. No one but me has done that.



VA is something I still have to learn more about.  I don't want to make unfounded assumptions due to my lack of experience in the game.  I almost participated in the lynching of a townie doing so (Moonglow doesn't count, I didn't care if he was town or not... he was undermining our win condition), and want to avoid making the same mistake twice.



ScarletRage said:


> I highlight Gath's bad vote. Cafe misses it. No one else has even commented on him beyond Mathblade who jumped from null to town...I mean she lied.



Gath is a n00b (no offense bro, I am too).  Mistakes will be made.  That alone does not condemn him.




ScarletRage said:


> The fact that I am getting run up quickly despite being the only one seeing Grandma as town should be a neon sign I am town.



People have had their suspicions on you for some time.  It doesn't look to me as a quick run up so much as coming to a head.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Please no one put anyone at L-1 until we area all certain we got scum. I am not yet. Scum can finish this off quick if it's town. If anyone votes for SR before we are ready to hammer-and she ends up lynched and is town, you are going to be lynched next. Seriously, this quick lynching is killing town-literally. She could be scum but let's work together to make sure we are not lynching town. This PoE I've been using sucks because it got me to vote for Grandma. 

Grandma's votes: 

*Grandma (7): *_Mertex, Mathblade, Sgt_Gath, Wolfsister77, FA_Q2, CafeAuLait, tn5421_
*Sgt_Gath (1): *_ScarletRage_
*
Not Voting (5): *_Sameech,Grandma, Shaitra,AyeCantSeeYou, House_

Current votes:

*ScarletRage (3): *_Mathblade,AyeCantSeeYou, Mertex_
*MathBlade (2): *_Wolfsister77, ScarletRage_
*tn5421 (1): *_House_
*Sameech (1): *_Sgt_Gath_
*
Not Voting (3): *_Sameech, CafeAuLait, tn5421_

Gee, Look who is on the Grandma wagon and ready to lynch SR. Could it be ice scum mathblade? Why yes, yes it could. SR could be town or fire scum at this point. 

Anyone have anything else to add?


----------



## House

Time for work.  See you folks in Ohio.


----------



## ScarletRage

@House 

Both teams would want to kill Mertex. That is a factor given scum wouldn't want to kill the other guy. I think that got garbled.

I don't disagree with Gath being new. However, new does not mean town. New scum tend to want to be everyone's friend. Gath has strictly kept out of the fray, planted seeds, and held popular opinions. That is new scum playbook.

Let's suppose I am wrong though (I am not but for argument's sake). Look at the Grandma wagon. We have Mertex, doctor.

Take out Cafe and Wolf, who are both likely town.

That leaves Gath Mathblade and tn54321. Tn54321is an easy "policy" mislynch to go for.

We excluded Gath bc of your noob theory, for argument sake.

That leaves Mathblade.


----------



## Wake

*T S O replaces tn5421 effective immediately.

Please give him a warm welcome, everyone.*


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

ScarletRage said:


> Aye, who do you think had the scummiest vote on the Grandma wagon?



*Grandma (7): *_Mertex, Mathblade, Sgt_Gath, Wolfsister77, FA_Q2, CafeAuLait, tn5421_
*Sgt_Gath (1): *_ScarletRage_
*
Not Voting (5): *_Sameech,Grandma, Shaitra,AyeCantSeeYou, House
_
TN flew in long enough to hammer without showing any effort to read and catch up before doing so. 

Mertex - town doc - was voting for Grandma the previous day

FA - townie NK'd

Wolf - appeared to be fed up with the arguing between mertex and grandma

Cafe, Math, and Gath - I will look for their reasons when I get home from work later.


----------



## tso!

!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Welcome, T S O!


----------



## tso!

thanks.

I hope y'all don't expect me to read 187 pages. I certainly don't expect me to read 187 pages.

Does this board have an ISO-type feature?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

@Wake 

*UNVOTE 
*
I do NOT want a quick lynch. We can't afford to lose a townie due to stupid reasons. If scum were smart, they'd see that as well, since they must rely on us to lynch the other scum team.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

tso! said:


> thanks.
> 
> I hope y'all don't expect me to read 187 pages. I certainly don't expect me to read 187 pages.
> 
> Does this board have an ISO-type feature?



Up top, go to Search Forums. Put in the name, pick a time frame, and then select the Mafia thread.


----------



## tso!

again, thanks.

are the activated abilities any way alignment-indicative? it seems pretty gamebreaking if they are, but it's worth asking.

whoever has the blockade/force ability is probably scum if they are. just a quick glance.


----------



## Wake

*VC incoming.

Pretty happy to have found a replacement. Thanks TSO!*


----------



## Wolfsister77

tso! said:


> again, thanks.
> 
> are the activated abilities any way alignment-indicative? it seems pretty gamebreaking if they are, but it's worth asking.
> 
> whoever has the blockade/force ability is probably scum if they are. just a quick glance.



Welcome-The abilities were given out randomly regardless of alignment.

Enjoy the game!!


----------



## tso!

also is the op flips updated? it seems hard to believe you've got one lynch in ~200 pages.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Hello TSO!


----------



## tso!

Wolfsister77 said:


> tso! said:
> 
> 
> 
> again, thanks.
> 
> are the activated abilities any way alignment-indicative? it seems pretty gamebreaking if they are, but it's worth asking.
> 
> whoever has the blockade/force ability is probably scum if they are. just a quick glance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome-The abilities were given out randomly regardless of alignment.
> 
> Enjoy the game!!
Click to expand...


Wake, this is confirmed, yeah?

also haaay to person above me!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

tso! said:


> again, thanks.
> 
> are the activated abilities any way alignment-indicative? it seems pretty gamebreaking if they are, but it's worth asking.
> 
> whoever has the blockade/force ability is probably scum if they are. just a quick glance.



No, the abilities were not alignment indicative.


----------



## tso!

I have experience of playing with ScarletRage here, and that's about it, so unfortunately meta seems out of the window. eh.


----------



## ScarletRage

TSO, is this the same TSO from mafiascum?

If so, I am Titus. Mathblade is my sister. The rest of the players are newbies Wake has asked me to help learn. This game, I figured given the n1 lack of ice flip, I would teach gambiting.

Totally got lost.

Moonglow d1 vt
Rosie burned n1 macho doc
ice killed fire scum, me or whoever Mertex healed
Avatar d2 fire goon (caught by night watchman Sameech)
N2 no kill because both fire and ice target same person
D3 Grandma vt speed lynched
N3 shaitra frozen, fa fire kill
D4 scum try to mislynch me


----------



## tso!

ACSY, who are you scumreading?


----------



## ScarletRage

I am Iceproof Townie
Mertex is Doctor
Sameech is night watchman


----------



## tso!

yeah, it is.


----------



## tso!

Synopsis of what exactly went down around the Watchman claim and how we know Sameech isn't an Ice Goon.


----------



## Wolfsister77

tso! said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tso! said:
> 
> 
> 
> again, thanks.
> 
> are the activated abilities any way alignment-indicative? it seems pretty gamebreaking if they are, but it's worth asking.
> 
> whoever has the blockade/force ability is probably scum if they are. just a quick glance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome-The abilities were given out randomly regardless of alignment.
> 
> Enjoy the game!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wake, this is confirmed, yeah?
> 
> also haaay to person above me!
Click to expand...


If you want to ask Wake a question you can tag him or anyone. Use the @ and type the name it'll show up as soon as you type in a couple letters.

@Wake


----------



## ScarletRage

tso! said:


> ACSY, who are you scumreading?


This forum has a neat @ sign feature. You can tag some using it. It also auto completes.

Players can also agree or disagree with a post rather than replying. Those are allowed.


----------



## ScarletRage

tso! said:


> Synopsis of what exactly went down around the Watchman claim and how we know Sameech isn't an Ice Goon.


We do not know that 100 percent. However an ice goon would have likely gotten involved in the Mertex v Grandma scuffle N1. That took most of the day. No compromise. Avatar speed lynched.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

tso! said:


> ACSY, who are you scumreading?




Tn, but since you replaced him, I'll give you a chance. 

SR - because of her erratic game play this time 

FOS - Cafe - we have not taken a look at her yet. 

Sgt_Gath - still suspicious of, seems like a confused townie, but I just don't know yet


----------



## Sgt_Gath

House said:


> Gath is a n00b (no offense bro, I am too).  Mistakes will be made.  That alone does not condemn him.



None taken. Frankly, I'm still kind of confused as to why everyone thinks that particular vote was so scummy in the first place.

I didn't jump on the bandwagon with the intention to lynch. I was one of the first two or three people to vote for her, and I clearly justified my reason for making the decision at the time.

The way things turned out, there so was reason to remove the vote, so there it remained.

Seems like SR is just trying to stir up trouble more than anything else.


----------



## tso!

So, we're at 12-2-2. We've probably got medium power, I guess.

@Wake: Neighbourhoods were pre-determined, yeah?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

tso! said:


> So, we're at 12-2-2. We've probably got medium power, I guess.
> 
> @Wake: Neighbourhoods were pre-determined, yeah?



No, we are at 7-2-1.


----------



## MathBlade

Wake said:


> *T S O replaces tn5421 effective immediately.
> 
> Please give him a warm welcome, everyone.*


Welcome TSO! *waves*

Still reading thread after this point.


----------



## MathBlade

ScarletRage said:


> I am Iceproof Townie
> Mertex is Doctor
> Sameech is night watchman



@tso!  -- These are claims FYI.
I believe Mertex's claim of Doc.
Sameech did not state his role. I think it is similar enough to the one here for mechanics reasons but is actually tracker.

I do not believe SR's claim. She lied about who she was waaaay too many times before she seemed to "settle" on this one.


----------



## MathBlade

Back to work for me everyone! I believe I responded to everything that needed responding to.


----------



## tso!

IceProof Townie seems stupidly powerful.


----------



## tso!

When did this claim from ScarletRage come?

Did it come, say, a day after there was a kill missing?

If it did, I know where my vote's going.


----------



## Wolfsister77

MathBlade said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am Iceproof Townie
> Mertex is Doctor
> Sameech is night watchman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @tso!  -- These are claims FYI.
> I believe Mertex's claim of Doc.
> Sameech did not state his role. I think it is similar enough to the one here for mechanics reasons but is actually tracker.
> 
> I do not believe SR's claim. She lied about who she was waaaay too many times before she seemed to "settle" on this one.
Click to expand...


He did say Night Watchman in the neighborhood. I have no idea what that is but because he said he was Avatar kill Rosie, I'm guessing it is the same thing as a tracker. He also says it is only on odd nights. Just an FYI here.


----------



## Wolfsister77

saw Avatar kill Rosie, not was-typo


----------



## tso!

This claim is so stupidly shady that it seems exactly what scum would claim when they'd absorbed a kill.

Would Wake actually do this to us?


----------



## ScarletRage

tso! said:


> This claim is so stupidly shady that it seems exactly what scum would claim when they'd absorbed a kill.
> 
> Would Wake actually do this to us?


Why the hell would scum claim if they absorbed a kill?

That would be ridiculously anti wincon. Oh gee here I am as scum.

No. I did that to try and draw more kills. I got ran up because people cannot grasp the concept of a gambit.

Meanwhile, they dismiss a guy turning his opinion 180 in 10 posts and someone lying about their reads.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

tso! said:


> This claim is so stupidly shady that it seems exactly what scum would claim when they'd absorbed a kill.
> 
> Would Wake actually do this to us?



We are Wake's guinea pigs for what he does on the other site.


----------



## Wolfsister77

tso! said:


> When did this claim from ScarletRage come?
> 
> Did it come, say, a day after there was a kill missing?
> 
> If it did, I know where my vote's going.



I can't remember but first she claimed one-shot ice proof and said it was gone and then changed to ice proof townie-it was a gambit and I'll admit I don't get it. Hey, 3rd game here, still learning. Wake does test things out on us here before he used them at mafiascum so who knows?


----------



## Wolfsister77

tso! said:


> So, we're at 12-2-2. We've probably got medium power, I guess.
> 
> @Wake: Neighbourhoods were pre-determined, yeah?



Wake claims neighborhoods are randomly assigned. North-myself, Sameech-Night Watchman, Avatar-dead fire scum, House
South-Rosie-dead cop, Mertex-doc, AyeCan'tSeeYou, Grandma-dead VT
West-SR, FA_Q2-dead VT, mathblade
East-you, Cafe, Sgt_Gath, Shaitra-dead VT
Central-created with ability-Cafe, AyeCan'tSeeYou, Grandma-dead, Avatar-dead, FA_Q2-dead, Sameech


----------



## ScarletRage

I immediately self-voted Day 2. I did this to draw attention to myself and try to figure out who shot me. House Mathblade and Mertex bit.Mertex is likely doctor (although if anyone had cced at this point I probably would have believed them bc Mertex's votes). House was not part of the bad Grandma wagon. He also has not done anything scummy but vote me.

That leaves Mathblade.


----------



## CaféAuLait

ScarletRage said:


> *Does anyone know what happened Day 4?*




No, but given Wake said we would not know and Idea came to me. He said on this thread he may rethink the scum teams being able to kill one another. This seems like a HUGE disadvantage to us as town given they could not prior. I am wondering if he changed that rule and they can NK one another now and no one knows it yet. I assume they will find out tonight if they happened to target their rivals. This was jut a thought that came to me, I may be way off, but it seems to make some sense to me. We discussed other ideas in Central which seemed way out there but this one that just came to me may be what happened.


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> *Vote: ScarletRage *(L-2)
> 
> I've been saying she was scum since the second game day she was in, and have bored everyone to tears with my reasons.
> 
> On top of that, she was pointing her finger back at me until she believed I could be a useful sheep for her, then all of a sudden I was no longer a suspect.




I don't think she is scum. I know Math is all over her for trying her gambit about the VIG shot, etc, but everything I read of SR reads the way she has always read on this forum.


----------



## ScarletRage

Well, I am still ice immune. If the scumteams can kill each other, maybe Mathblade and Gath will die tonight because they are pretty obviously scum. Gath moreso but Mathblade is the larger wagon.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I will agree that mathblade is likely scum and have no problem keeping my vote there for now.


----------



## CaféAuLait

ScarletRage said:


> @House Are you a formal debater by any chance? Bullshit on the sheeping. I do not consider you a sheep. Nor am I considering you likely scum.
> 
> @All Really, I had an unpopular opinion Day 1 that Mertex was scum. Given the likelihood of someone else likely opposing Mertex is she was not the doctor, she likely is.
> 
> That raises the question, why is Mertex alive if town? Because she is pushing shitty lynches and is a high priority target for the other scumteam.
> 
> I said Grandma was town. I get ignored.
> 
> I say Mathblade is scum. She admits to lying to both me and FA about reads which stalls progress in the game. I highlight revving up Mertex v Grandma likely helps scum if both are town. My points get dismissed as sibling rivalry.
> 
> We all agree that Grandma's wagon was scum driven. Last twilight we agreed to look at the worst votes on the Grandma wagon. No one but me has done that.
> 
> I highlight Gath's bad vote. Cafe misses it. No one else has even commented on him beyond Mathblade who jumped from null to town...I mean she lied.
> 
> 
> The fact that I am getting run up quickly despite being the only one seeing Grandma as town should be a neon sign I am town.




I might agree with some of the votes, but given she was melting down and demanding to be lynched and then stating she was going to find a way to be modkilled and then asked that we lynch her several times in Central I feel as if her wagon is going to be a bit off to read.


----------



## ScarletRage

Not if you have seen that reaction before Cafe. Literally none of you were giving her a chance.

If all factions want to lynch a player then there is a) damning evidence or b) they are town. No one had damning evidence.

I am the exact opposite of Grandma. I have the stomach to stay in until the end.


----------



## CaféAuLait

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> *.....*
> _
> *AyeCantSeeYou*, Outed Rosies PR to Central which she knew to possibly have scum, asked others to out their PRs. Activated worthless ability and stated ability was one shot vig but had other requirements to activate
> ........ _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not out Rosie's Role to Central. I did not ask anyone to out their PR roles. Go re-read the QT. Saying this over and over is getting really old.
> 
> Also, since when was I required to tell anyone what the specific requirements of my ability were? I KNEW better than to tell the specifics of it. For you to think I was wrong in not telling Central the ins & outs of it is wrong in itself.
Click to expand...


I never said I wanted you to tell Central what your ability did, ever. I am unsure why you say that. I just said you made it sound like you had the ability to be a one shot VIG. Sam was all over you to use it to kill Avatar, everyone was confused on how your ability worked.


----------



## MathBlade

ScarletRage said:


> Well, I am still ice immune. If the scumteams can kill each other, maybe Mathblade and Gath will die tonight because they are pretty obviously scum. Gath moreso but Mathblade is the larger wagon.



Taking another break.

@tso! SR claimed Day 2 if memory serves. It was the day after the night phase where Rosie died and no one died an ice death.

@SR -- About the quoted post -- Ice can't kill fire and fire can't kill ice. 1) it is in the rules. 2) you used this logic in your claiming and prior arguments. So you know scum can't kill each other and are Scumhunting. 3) wtf?


----------



## CaféAuLait

ScarletRage said:


> Not if you have seen that reaction before Cafe. Literally none of you were giving her a chance.
> 
> If all factions want to lynch a player then there is a) damning evidence or b) they are town. No one had damning evidence.
> 
> I am the exact opposite of Grandma. I have the stomach to stay in until the end.




I've never seen that reaction before SR.  I was not even on Grandma vote, then I found something that read as strange given Mertex's insistence Grandma was a Liar since Day 1. I asked her about it and she melted down- after that it reminded me of her scum play game 4. She was cussing up a storm and demanding to be lynched in our Central neighborhood and if we did not she would find a way to get mod killed and calling us a horrible name ( same thing she did as scum in game 4) I then voted for her after she said "Fuck Town" on the GT and once against asked that we vote for her in Central.  She said she was done with the game and wanted out then. If you had read it, you would see what I mean.


----------



## tso!

Bah. Why can't you just be transparent for once?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Welcome TSO.


----------



## ScarletRage

tso! said:


> Bah. Why can't you just be transparent for once?


Who is this to?


----------



## ScarletRage

CaféAuLait said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not if you have seen that reaction before Cafe. Literally none of you were giving her a chance.
> 
> If all factions want to lynch a player then there is a) damning evidence or b) they are town. No one had damning evidence.
> 
> I am the exact opposite of Grandma. I have the stomach to stay in until the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen that reaction before SR.  I was not even on Grandma vote, then I found something that read as strange given Mertex's insistence Grandma was a Liar since Day 1. I asked her about it and she melted down- after that it reminded me of her scum play game 4. She was cussing up a storm and demanding to be lynched in our Central neighborhood and if we did not she would find a way to get mod killed and calling us a horrible name ( same thing she did as scum in game 4) I then voted for her after she said "Fuck Town" on the GT and once against asked that we vote for her in Central.  She said she was done with the game and wanted out then. If you had read it, you would see what I mean.
Click to expand...

The dangerous thing with meta is using it for the wrong reasons.

You have to ask yourself why.

Why would Grandma, as scum, use the same strategy that just got her lynched? Why was no one but me resisting her wagon?

If Grandma was scum, mirroring the same "you are going to regret this" type stance posted by every other player would be more beneficial.

So I ask again Cafe. Who is the scum on Grandma's wagon?


----------



## CaféAuLait

ScarletRage said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not if you have seen that reaction before Cafe. Literally none of you were giving her a chance.
> 
> If all factions want to lynch a player then there is a) damning evidence or b) they are town. No one had damning evidence.
> 
> I am the exact opposite of Grandma. I have the stomach to stay in until the end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen that reaction before SR.  I was not even on Grandma vote, then I found something that read as strange given Mertex's insistence Grandma was a Liar since Day 1. I asked her about it and she melted down- after that it reminded me of her scum play game 4. She was cussing up a storm and demanding to be lynched in our Central neighborhood and if we did not she would find a way to get mod killed and calling us a horrible name ( same thing she did as scum in game 4) I then voted for her after she said "Fuck Town" on the GT and once against asked that we vote for her in Central.  She said she was done with the game and wanted out then. If you had read it, you would see what I mean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The dangerous thing with meta is using it for the wrong reasons.
> 
> You have to ask yourself why.
> 
> Why would Grandma, as scum, use the same strategy that just got her lynched? Why was no one but me resisting her wagon?
> 
> If Grandma was scum, mirroring the same "you are going to regret this" type stance posted by every other player would be more beneficial.
> 
> So I ask again Cafe. Who is the scum on Grandma's wagon?
Click to expand...



I don't know what you mean "use the same strategy that got her lynched", she used the forceful, in your face, "stab you in the eye with a chrome bumper" "fuck you"  as scum in Game 4 and won as scum. Why not use it again, if it worked the first time?

As far as her wagon.

I felt TNs actions do not match the way he played before, he came into save Mertex- which is uncharacteristic  for him. However, he said he was tired of the drama and wanted to lynch Mertex too after the whole Grandma vote.  I think I told you about Gath already, he seems to follow, he asks questions. I recall him asking in East, if we should hammer grandma or not. I honestly believed if he was scum he would have given the jail keys to scum. I know he gave one set at least to a townie. I just can't call Gath scum as of now.  

*Grandma (7):* _Mertex, Mathblade, Sgt_Gath, Wolfsister77, FA_Q2, CafeAuLait, tn5421_
*Sgt_Gath (1): *_ScarletRage_
*
Not Voting (5): *_Sameech,Grandma, Shaitra,AyeCantSeeYou, House
_
I believed Mebelle to be scum prior to Math subbing in, So I would have to go with Math. As far as who is not on her wagon, I was leaning House as scum but given he removed his vote from both Grandma wagon and Yours just now, I am changing my mind on him. So my biggest picks are Aye, TN and Math.
_
_


----------



## CaféAuLait

Sameech was on my list too because of what Avatar said after he was lynched and the fact he knew about what Aye and grandma were saying in Central. His meta is off but he has a lot of Real life stuff going on right now as well and if he is the PR he claims I can see him lying low. However, I am shocked not a single claimed PR has been killed by scum yet.


----------



## Mertex

MathBlade said:


> Again Wolf I think you, TN, and SR are scum.
> 
> This is a quick post as I am having to get a lot of work done today.
> 
> I think SR would be fire. You and TN ice.



I don't think tn is Mafia because he was the first one to pick up that I had a PR and then shielded me from Ice.
It can't be coincidence that on that same night Fire was able to kill Rosie, but Ice did not have a NK?  I believe Ice aimed for me, and were met with a shield.  Avatar, having been discovered to be Fire knew that Rosie was important due to Grandma and Aye's comments in Central to protect her.  Ice were aware that I had a PR and probably targeted me that night and failed.

Avatar's scum partner does not need to be in Central, but the only others in Central that knew Rosie had an important PR are *Cafe, and Sameech*.   Avatar said his partner killed Rosie, but we don't have to believe Avatar, he was Scum, after all.  He could have been the one that killed her.  The rest of Central were FA (Town), Grandma (Town), and Avatar (Mafia).  Aye was cleared by Shaitra (jailed) the night that Fire and Ice cancelled each other, so it couldn't be Aye.

I think Avatar and SR are Fire.


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait said:


> Sameech was on my list too because of what Avatar said after he was lynched and the fact he knew about what Aye and grandma were saying in Central. His meta is off but he has a lot of Real life stuff going on right now as well and if he is the PR he claims I can see him lying low. However, I am shocked not a single claimed PR has been killed by scum yet.



Why are you shocked?  They cancel each other if they both aim for the same person.  Right now I'm the only PR that has claimed.  We know they both cancelled each other once ( probably both aimed for me).  That is not hard to figure out.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again Wolf I think you, TN, and SR are scum.
> 
> This is a quick post as I am having to get a lot of work done today.
> 
> I think SR would be fire. You and TN ice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think tn is Mafia because he was the first one to pick up that I had a PR and then shielded me from Ice.
> It can't be coincidence that on that same night Fire was able to kill Rosie, but Ice did not have a NK?  I believe Ice aimed for me, and were met with a shield.  Avatar, having been discovered to be Fire knew that Rosie was important due to Grandma and Aye's comments in Central to protect her.  Ice were aware that I had a PR and probably targeted me that night and failed.
> 
> Avatar's scum partner does not need to be in Central, but the only others in Central that knew Rosie had an important PR are *Cafe, and Sameech*.   Avatar said his partner killed Rosie, but we don't have to believe Avatar, he was Scum, after all.  He could have been the one that killed her.  The rest of Central were FA (Town), Grandma (Town), and Avatar (Mafia).  Aye was cleared by Shaitra (jailed) the night that Fire and Ice cancelled each other, so it couldn't be Aye.
> 
> I think Avatar and SR are Fire.
Click to expand...



Why do you think Ice would go after you on Night 1 when you were shielded from ice by TN? Do you think they just decided to give it a shot anyway? I don't think so, I think they hit scum on night one or maybe SR if she is being truthful about her PR.

I have gone back and forth on Avatar's statement. If he is trying to go by his win condition he may have been telling the truth about Sam, BUT it seems like too much of a risk to only leave 2 scum players with all of us hunting them as well.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> If anyone used the jailer's keys they were given, they need to speak up and let us know who they were used on.



Posting this again, since no one has stepped forward to claiming they've used jailer's keys last game night. We need this info if town is going to win.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sameech was on my list too because of what Avatar said after he was lynched and the fact he knew about what Aye and grandma were saying in Central. His meta is off but he has a lot of Real life stuff going on right now as well and if he is the PR he claims I can see him lying low. However, I am shocked not a single claimed PR has been killed by scum yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you shocked?  They cancel each other if they both aim for the same person.  Right now I'm the only PR that has claimed.  We know they both cancelled each other once ( probably both aimed for me).  That is not hard to figure out.
Click to expand...



You are not the only PR who has claimed. Sameech and SR have both claimed as well to be PRs. I'm shocked the scum teams have not targeted Sam ( 2 nights they let him live) Fire has not gone after SR, since her claim of ice immunity and they have left you, our last PR. I just think its weird, UNLESS as I have stated before, they want to use it, so we lynch our own believing all of you are lying.  I also wondered if you may have protected the person Ice targeted the night Ice killed no one.


----------



## Mertex

ScarletRage said:


> @House Are you a formal debater by any chance? Bullshit on the sheeping. I do not consider you a sheep. Nor am I considering you likely scum.
> 
> @All Really, I had an unpopular opinion Day 1 that Mertex was scum. Given the likelihood of someone else likely opposing Mertex is she was not the doctor, she likely is.
> 
> That raises the question, why is Mertex alive if town? Because she is pushing shitty lynches and is a high priority *target for the other scumteam.*
> 
> I said Grandma was town. I get ignored.
> 
> I say Mathblade is scum. She admits to lying to both me and FA about reads which stalls progress in the game. I highlight revving up Mertex v Grandma likely helps scum if both are town. My points get dismissed as sibling rivalry.
> 
> We all agree that Grandma's wagon was scum driven. Last twilight we agreed to look at the worst votes on the Grandma wagon. No one but me has done that.
> 
> I highlight Gath's bad vote. Cafe misses it. No one else has even commented on him beyond Mathblade who jumped from null to town...I mean she lied.
> 
> 
> The fact that I am getting run up quickly despite being the only one seeing Grandma as town should be a neon sign I am town.



The other Scum team?  Was this a slip, SR.  The other Scum team suggests that you are part of one Scum team.  Please explain.


----------



## Mertex

tso! said:


> !


Welcome TSO.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

@sameech 

I know you already stated you didn't get a report back on the person you watched, but can you tell us who you watched? If town, I would assume there wouldn't be anything to report back to you on. This could help us narrow the field on who scum are. 

Official USMB Mafia Game 5 A Game of Fire and Ice Page 179 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## MathBlade

Mertex said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> @House Are you a formal debater by any chance? Bullshit on the sheeping. I do not consider you a sheep. Nor am I considering you likely scum.
> 
> @All Really, I had an unpopular opinion Day 1 that Mertex was scum. Given the likelihood of someone else likely opposing Mertex is she was not the doctor, she likely is.
> 
> That raises the question, why is Mertex alive if town? Because she is pushing shitty lynches and is a high priority *target for the other scumteam.*
> 
> I said Grandma was town. I get ignored.
> 
> I say Mathblade is scum. She admits to lying to both me and FA about reads which stalls progress in the game. I highlight revving up Mertex v Grandma likely helps scum if both are town. My points get dismissed as sibling rivalry.
> 
> We all agree that Grandma's wagon was scum driven. Last twilight we agreed to look at the worst votes on the Grandma wagon. No one but me has done that.
> 
> I highlight Gath's bad vote. Cafe misses it. No one else has even commented on him beyond Mathblade who jumped from null to town...I mean she lied.
> 
> 
> The fact that I am getting run up quickly despite being the only one seeing Grandma as town should be a neon sign I am town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other Scum team?  Was this a slip, SR.  The other Scum team suggests that you are part of one Scum team.  Please explain.
Click to expand...


...Please explain this scum slip right now.


----------



## MathBlade

Oh and good eye Mertex!


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sameech was on my list too because of what Avatar said after he was lynched and the fact he knew about what Aye and grandma were saying in Central. His meta is off but he has a lot of Real life stuff going on right now as well and if he is the PR he claims I can see him lying low. However, I am shocked not a single claimed PR has been killed by scum yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you shocked?  They cancel each other if they both aim for the same person.  Right now I'm the only PR that has claimed.  We know they both cancelled each other once ( probably both aimed for me).  That is not hard to figure out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are not the only PR who has claimed. Sameech and SR have both claimed as well to be PRs. I'm shocked the scum teams have not targeted Sam ( 2 nights they let him live) Fire has not gone after SR, since her claim of ice immunity and they have left you, our last PR. I just think its weird, UNLESS as I have stated before, they want to use it, so we lynch our own believing all of you are lying.  I also wondered if you may have protected the person Ice targeted the night Ice killed no one.
Click to expand...


Was Sameech's a PR or an ability?  Was it good throughout the game or just for N1 and N2?  SR's power seems like an ability only good for N1 or N2.  I can't believe someone would be immune for the whole game.  And yes, if SR is Fire Scum, she will not show up NK'ed, especially if the Ice Team believe her immune story.

It is possible on night one that Ice tried to kill the person I protected, or they could have tried to kill me and I had Ice protection that night.  And now, they are not able to coordinate, so they are afraid to go for the targets that are prominent.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone used the jailer's keys they were given, they need to speak up and let us know who they were used on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posting this again, since no one has stepped forward to claiming they've used jailer's keys last game night. We need this info if town is going to win.
Click to expand...


This is actually quite important because it can possibly clear another fire scum. I'm just going to tag everyone except for Aye and TSO and Sgt_Gath. @Mertex @CaféAuLait @sameech @ScarletRage @House @MathBlade 

I did not have jailers keys.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sameech was on my list too because of what Avatar said after he was lynched and the fact he knew about what Aye and grandma were saying in Central. His meta is off but he has a lot of Real life stuff going on right now as well and if he is the PR he claims I can see him lying low. However, I am shocked not a single claimed PR has been killed by scum yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you shocked?  They cancel each other if they both aim for the same person.  Right now I'm the only PR that has claimed.  We know they both cancelled each other once ( probably both aimed for me).  That is not hard to figure out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are not the only PR who has claimed. Sameech and SR have both claimed as well to be PRs. I'm shocked the scum teams have not targeted Sam ( 2 nights they let him live) Fire has not gone after SR, since her claim of ice immunity and they have left you, our last PR. I just think its weird, UNLESS as I have stated before, they want to use it, so we lynch our own believing all of you are lying.  I also wondered if you may have protected the person Ice targeted the night Ice killed no one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Was Sameech's a PR or an ability?  Was it good throughout the game or just for N1 and N2?  SR's power seems like an ability only good for N1 or N2.  I can't believe someone would be immune for the whole game.  And yes, if SR is Fire Scum, she will not show up NK'ed, especially if the Ice Team believe her immune story.
> 
> It is possible on night one that Ice tried to kill the person I protected, or they could have tried to kill me and I had Ice protection that night.  And now, they are not able to coordinate, so they are afraid to go for the targets that are prominent.
Click to expand...


Sameech claims PR-odd night Night Watchman. I do not think Ice went for you N1 because TN protected you. They'd be silly to do so.


----------



## Wolfsister77

MathBlade said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> @House Are you a formal debater by any chance? Bullshit on the sheeping. I do not consider you a sheep. Nor am I considering you likely scum.
> 
> @All Really, I had an unpopular opinion Day 1 that Mertex was scum. Given the likelihood of someone else likely opposing Mertex is she was not the doctor, she likely is.
> 
> That raises the question, why is Mertex alive if town? Because she is pushing shitty lynches and is a high priority *target for the other scumteam.*
> 
> I said Grandma was town. I get ignored.
> 
> I say Mathblade is scum. She admits to lying to both me and FA about reads which stalls progress in the game. I highlight revving up Mertex v Grandma likely helps scum if both are town. My points get dismissed as sibling rivalry.
> 
> We all agree that Grandma's wagon was scum driven. Last twilight we agreed to look at the worst votes on the Grandma wagon. No one but me has done that.
> 
> I highlight Gath's bad vote. Cafe misses it. No one else has even commented on him beyond Mathblade who jumped from null to town...I mean she lied.
> 
> 
> The fact that I am getting run up quickly despite being the only one seeing Grandma as town should be a neon sign I am town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other Scum team?  Was this a slip, SR.  The other Scum team suggests that you are part of one Scum team.  Please explain.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...Please explain this scum slip right now.
Click to expand...


Please explain the bolded.

@ScarletRage


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone used the jailer's keys they were given, they need to speak up and let us know who they were used on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posting this again, since no one has stepped forward to claiming they've used jailer's keys last game night. We need this info if town is going to win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is actually quite important because it can possibly clear another fire scum. I'm just going to tag everyone except for Aye and TSO and Sgt_Gath. @Mertex @CaféAuLait @sameech @ScarletRage @House @MathBlade
> 
> I did not have jailers keys.
Click to expand...



If we all claim we did not have the keys, it will also pare the list down for scum to figure out who may have the last set. we need to be careful of what we say here too Wolf, especially since it could be used against the person with the last set of keys if they have yet to be used.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone used the jailer's keys they were given, they need to speak up and let us know who they were used on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posting this again, since no one has stepped forward to claiming they've used jailer's keys last game night. We need this info if town is going to win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is actually quite important because it can possibly clear another fire scum. I'm just going to tag everyone except for Aye and TSO and Sgt_Gath. @Mertex @CaféAuLait @sameech @ScarletRage @House @MathBlade
> 
> I did not have jailers keys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If we all claim we did not have the keys, it will also pare the list down for scum to figure out who may have the last set. we need to be careful of what we say here too Wolf, especially since it could be used against the person with the last set of keys if they have yet to be used.
Click to expand...


Very true. I just meant IF you used them, to let us know. Not if you have them or not. My mistake there.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone used the jailer's keys they were given, they need to speak up and let us know who they were used on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posting this again, since no one has stepped forward to claiming they've used jailer's keys last game night. We need this info if town is going to win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is actually quite important because it can possibly clear another fire scum. I'm just going to tag everyone except for Aye and TSO and Sgt_Gath. @Mertex @CaféAuLait @sameech @ScarletRage @House @MathBlade
> 
> I did not have jailers keys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If we all claim we did not have the keys, it will also pare the list down for scum to figure out who may have the last set. we need to be careful of what we say here too Wolf, especially since it could be used against the person with the last set of keys if they have yet to be used.
Click to expand...


Which is why I only asked for those that have used them to claim.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Gosh, I hope Gath did not give both sets of keys to Shai. One set was given to Rosie and they died with her. I think the only way someone should say anything is IF the last set was used. That way we are not setting up the last jailer.


----------



## CaféAuLait

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone used the jailer's keys they were given, they need to speak up and let us know who they were used on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posting this again, since no one has stepped forward to claiming they've used jailer's keys last game night. We need this info if town is going to win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is actually quite important because it can possibly clear another fire scum. I'm just going to tag everyone except for Aye and TSO and Sgt_Gath. @Mertex @CaféAuLait @sameech @ScarletRage @House @MathBlade
> 
> I did not have jailers keys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If we all claim we did not have the keys, it will also pare the list down for scum to figure out who may have the last set. we need to be careful of what we say here too Wolf, especially since it could be used against the person with the last set of keys if they have yet to be used.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is why I only asked for those that have used them to claim.
Click to expand...



I was speaking to Wolf, who claimed she did not have the keys. I was cautioning everyone not to do the same so scum would not get a clue as to who may have the last set. I was not suggesting you did anything wrong.


----------



## Wolfsister77

What if the other scum team hits a member of the opposing team and they get a report back similar to a cop report? Basically saying, you hit mafia. Couldn't the ice scum say they saw who they hit killing someone and say they have a PR that detects it, and actually be ice scum? I mean Sameech caught Avi for us but couldn't that be because he shot Avi and knew he was scum? Could it be that Sameech is ice scum? Thoughts on this?

@AyeCantSeeYou @House @CaféAuLait @ScarletRage @tso! @MathBlade @Mertex @Sgt_Gath 

Avatar would have no reason to lie and would likely know about this trick as scum and when he told us, he probably knew he was bringing down ice when he did it when he said Sameech was ice scum. 

Am I off or does this make sense?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

CaféAuLait said:


> Gosh, I hope Gath did not give both sets of keys to Shai. One set was given to Rosie and they died with her. I think the only way someone should say anything is IF the last set was used. That way we are not setting up the last jailer.



Read my OP on it. I never asked for anyone to tell us they had a set of jailer's keys. I asked only for those that have used them to tell us who they used them on. I'm not scum, so I could care less who has the keys. I only wanted the info for town. They would have helped clear someone else as being town if they were used. When someone tries to reword what someone else has posted, this is what happens - screwing up posts!


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> What if the other scum team hits a member of the opposing team and they get a report back similar to a cop report? Basically saying, you hit mafia. Couldn't the ice scum say they saw who they hit killing someone and say they have a PR that detects it, and actually be ice scum? I mean Sameech caught Avi for us but couldn't that be because he shot Avi and knew he was scum? Could it be that Sameech is ice scum? Thoughts on this?
> 
> @AyeCantSeeYou @House @CaféAuLait @ScarletRage @tso! @MathBlade @Mertex @Sgt_Gath
> 
> Avatar would have no reason to lie and would likely know about this trick as scum and when he told us, he probably knew he was bringing down ice when he did it when he said Sameech was ice scum.
> 
> Am I off or does this make sense?




I actually made a post like this sometime back. I asked wake here on the thread what was scums win condition and he said to kill scum and town. So Avatar may have been leveling the playing field. BUT I am not as convinced as I one was Sam is scum. He is still on my list but has moved down further. UNLESS his claim is true. BUT that should leave a yang for town, an even night watcher. ( DO NOT REVEAL if you have a PR if I am Right) AND I also thought wouldn't that be a great PR to claim? Less of a chance to bump heads with a real PR of watcher since sam is  claiming odd night watcher, most likely no counter for that claimed PR.


----------



## CaféAuLait

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gosh, I hope Gath did not give both sets of keys to Shai. One set was given to Rosie and they died with her. I think the only way someone should say anything is IF the last set was used. That way we are not setting up the last jailer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read my OP on it. I never asked for anyone to tell us they had a set of jailer's keys. I asked only for those that have used them to tell us who they used them on. I'm not scum, so I could care less who has the keys. I only wanted the info for town. They would have helped clear someone else as being town if they were used. When someone tries to reword what someone else has posted, this is what happens - screwing up posts!
Click to expand...



Aye, I am not sure why you keep replying to me when I was speaking to Wolf, not you. I was replying to her claiming she did not have the jailer keys. I cautioned everyone against a personal claim of not having the keys after her post. My post had nothing to do with you.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What if the other scum team hits a member of the opposing team and they get a report back similar to a cop report? Basically saying, you hit mafia. Couldn't the ice scum say they saw who they hit killing someone and say they have a PR that detects it, and actually be ice scum? I mean Sameech caught Avi for us but couldn't that be because he shot Avi and knew he was scum? Could it be that Sameech is ice scum? Thoughts on this?
> 
> @AyeCantSeeYou @House @CaféAuLait @ScarletRage @tso! @MathBlade @Mertex @Sgt_Gath
> 
> Avatar would have no reason to lie and would likely know about this trick as scum and when he told us, he probably knew he was bringing down ice when he did it when he said Sameech was ice scum.
> 
> Am I off or does this make sense?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually made a post like this sometime back. I asked wake here on the thread what was scums win condition and he said to kill scum and town. So Avatar may have been leveling the playing field. BUT I am not as convinced as I one was Sam is scum. He is still on my list but has moved down further. UNLESS his claim is true. BUT that should leave a yang for town, an even night watcher. ( DO NOT REVEAL if you have a PR if I am Right) AND I also thought wouldn't that be a great PR to claim? Less of a chance to bump heads with a real PR of watcher since sam is  claiming odd night watcher, most likely no counter for that claimed PR.
Click to expand...


Well, it would make sense because if you can't kill opposing mafia, you'd have to be able to have some sort of an advantage to take them out. Claiming an investigative PR that isn't likely to be countered in a game where there already is a cop, would work for a fakeclaim and result but seems unlikely in a set up like this.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What if the other scum team hits a member of the opposing team and they get a report back similar to a cop report? Basically saying, you hit mafia. Couldn't the ice scum say they saw who they hit killing someone and say they have a PR that detects it, and actually be ice scum? I mean Sameech caught Avi for us but couldn't that be because he shot Avi and knew he was scum? Could it be that Sameech is ice scum? Thoughts on this?
> 
> @AyeCantSeeYou @House @CaféAuLait @ScarletRage @tso! @MathBlade @Mertex @Sgt_Gath
> 
> Avatar would have no reason to lie and would likely know about this trick as scum and when he told us, he probably knew he was bringing down ice when he did it when he said Sameech was ice scum.
> 
> Am I off or does this make sense?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually made a post like this sometime back. I asked wake here on the thread what was scums win condition and he said to kill scum and town. So Avatar may have been leveling the playing field. BUT I am not as convinced as I one was Sam is scum. He is still on my list but has moved down further. UNLESS his claim is true. BUT that should leave a yang for town, an even night watcher. ( DO NOT REVEAL if you have a PR if I am Right) AND I also thought wouldn't that be a great PR to claim? Less of a chance to bump heads with a real PR of watcher since sam is  claiming odd night watcher, most likely no counter for that claimed PR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, it would make sense because if you can't kill opposing mafia, you'd have to be able to have some sort of an advantage to take them out. Claiming an investigative PR that isn't likely to be countered in a game where there already is a cop, would work for a fakeclaim and result but seems unlikely in a set up like this.
Click to expand...


I mean the PR Sam is claiming is unlikely in a set up like this. I just wanted to bring this up again because it seems like a good possibility.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What if the other scum team hits a member of the opposing team and they get a report back similar to a cop report? Basically saying, you hit mafia. Couldn't the ice scum say they saw who they hit killing someone and say they have a PR that detects it, and actually be ice scum? I mean Sameech caught Avi for us but couldn't that be because he shot Avi and knew he was scum? Could it be that Sameech is ice scum? Thoughts on this?
> 
> @AyeCantSeeYou @House @CaféAuLait @ScarletRage @tso! @MathBlade @Mertex @Sgt_Gath
> 
> Avatar would have no reason to lie and would likely know about this trick as scum and when he told us, he probably knew he was bringing down ice when he did it when he said Sameech was ice scum.
> 
> Am I off or does this make sense?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually made a post like this sometime back. I asked wake here on the thread what was scums win condition and he said to kill scum and town. So Avatar may have been leveling the playing field. BUT I am not as convinced as I one was Sam is scum. He is still on my list but has moved down further. UNLESS his claim is true. BUT that should leave a yang for town, an even night watcher. ( DO NOT REVEAL if you have a PR if I am Right) AND I also thought wouldn't that be a great PR to claim? Less of a chance to bump heads with a real PR of watcher since sam is  claiming odd night watcher, most likely no counter for that claimed PR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, it would make sense because if you can't kill opposing mafia, you'd have to be able to have some sort of an advantage to take them out. Claiming an investigative PR that isn't likely to be countered in a game where there already is a cop, would work for a fakeclaim and result but seems unlikely in a set up like this.
Click to expand...


Well, what I meant is there very well could be a watcher, so if Sam claims odd night watcher after a missed scum hit on Avatar that 'odd night wacher' claim would be hard to counter if we did have a watcher.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What if the other scum team hits a member of the opposing team and they get a report back similar to a cop report? Basically saying, you hit mafia. Couldn't the ice scum say they saw who they hit killing someone and say they have a PR that detects it, and actually be ice scum? I mean Sameech caught Avi for us but couldn't that be because he shot Avi and knew he was scum? Could it be that Sameech is ice scum? Thoughts on this?
> 
> @AyeCantSeeYou @House @CaféAuLait @ScarletRage @tso! @MathBlade @Mertex @Sgt_Gath
> 
> Avatar would have no reason to lie and would likely know about this trick as scum and when he told us, he probably knew he was bringing down ice when he did it when he said Sameech was ice scum.
> 
> Am I off or does this make sense?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually made a post like this sometime back. I asked wake here on the thread what was scums win condition and he said to kill scum and town. So Avatar may have been leveling the playing field. BUT I am not as convinced as I one was Sam is scum. He is still on my list but has moved down further. UNLESS his claim is true. BUT that should leave a yang for town, an even night watcher. ( DO NOT REVEAL if you have a PR if I am Right) AND I also thought wouldn't that be a great PR to claim? Less of a chance to bump heads with a real PR of watcher since sam is  claiming odd night watcher, most likely no counter for that claimed PR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, it would make sense because if you can't kill opposing mafia, you'd have to be able to have some sort of an advantage to take them out. Claiming an investigative PR that isn't likely to be countered in a game where there already is a cop, would work for a fakeclaim and result but seems unlikely in a set up like this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, what I meant is there very well could be a watcher, so if Sam claims odd night watcher after a missed scum hit on Avatar that 'odd night wacher' claim would be hard to counter if we did have a watcher.
Click to expand...


Agree and I don't know how much this has been explored by everyone playing and it is really hard to keep track of thing with this software and I'm hoping everyone at least considers this as a possibility or discusses it at least.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> What if the other scum team hits a member of the opposing team and they get a report back similar to a cop report? Basically saying, you hit mafia. Couldn't the ice scum say they saw who they hit killing someone and say they have a PR that detects it, and actually be ice scum? I mean Sameech caught Avi for us but couldn't that be because he shot Avi and knew he was scum? Could it be that Sameech is ice scum? Thoughts on this?
> 
> @AyeCantSeeYou @House @CaféAuLait @ScarletRage @tso! @MathBlade @Mertex @Sgt_Gath
> 
> Avatar would have no reason to lie and would likely know about this trick as scum and when he told us, he probably knew he was bringing down ice when he did it when he said Sameech was ice scum.
> 
> Am I off or does this make sense?




Yes, Avatar does have a reason to lie to town - he's scum and he wants to win. 

I have gone over different scenarios in my mind with the Avi vs. Sam dilemma. 
- Avi could be telling the truth. If so, Sam is ICE.
- Avi could be lying. If so, Sam has the PR he has claimed. However, Avi stated in Central he did not kill Rosie - he was very adamant about that. I asked Avi in there how the kills are taken out - Avi said they agreee, then one of them carries it out, not both. So, back to the 'who is lying' part, right?

Is it possible FIRE targeted SAM and ICE targeted Avi the night there was no kill? I don't believe that happened. If it had, Avi would have told us when Sam came out demanding Avi be lynched. Who did FIRE target that night? We don't know!


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What if the other scum team hits a member of the opposing team and they get a report back similar to a cop report? Basically saying, you hit mafia. Couldn't the ice scum say they saw who they hit killing someone and say they have a PR that detects it, and actually be ice scum? I mean Sameech caught Avi for us but couldn't that be because he shot Avi and knew he was scum? Could it be that Sameech is ice scum? Thoughts on this?
> 
> @AyeCantSeeYou @House @CaféAuLait @ScarletRage @tso! @MathBlade @Mertex @Sgt_Gath
> 
> Avatar would have no reason to lie and would likely know about this trick as scum and when he told us, he probably knew he was bringing down ice when he did it when he said Sameech was ice scum.
> 
> Am I off or does this make sense?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually made a post like this sometime back. I asked wake here on the thread what was scums win condition and he said to kill scum and town. So Avatar may have been leveling the playing field. BUT I am not as convinced as I one was Sam is scum. He is still on my list but has moved down further. UNLESS his claim is true. BUT that should leave a yang for town, an even night watcher. ( DO NOT REVEAL if you have a PR if I am Right) AND I also thought wouldn't that be a great PR to claim? Less of a chance to bump heads with a real PR of watcher since sam is  claiming odd night watcher, most likely no counter for that claimed PR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, it would make sense because if you can't kill opposing mafia, you'd have to be able to have some sort of an advantage to take them out. Claiming an investigative PR that isn't likely to be countered in a game where there already is a cop, would work for a fakeclaim and result but seems unlikely in a set up like this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I mean the PR Sam is claiming is unlikely in a set up like this. I just wanted to bring this up again because it seems like a good possibility.
Click to expand...


I don't know. It seems as if we are screwed as it is given the fact scum can't even kill one another, so I thought watcher may be a role to try and level the field for us some. It seems as if the chips were stacked against us when scum were given abilities which were townish and could hurt us. This whole set-up seems very anti-town, if we don't have a few PR's we are screwed big time.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What if the other scum team hits a member of the opposing team and they get a report back similar to a cop report? Basically saying, you hit mafia. Couldn't the ice scum say they saw who they hit killing someone and say they have a PR that detects it, and actually be ice scum? I mean Sameech caught Avi for us but couldn't that be because he shot Avi and knew he was scum? Could it be that Sameech is ice scum? Thoughts on this?
> 
> @AyeCantSeeYou @House @CaféAuLait @ScarletRage @tso! @MathBlade @Mertex @Sgt_Gath
> 
> Avatar would have no reason to lie and would likely know about this trick as scum and when he told us, he probably knew he was bringing down ice when he did it when he said Sameech was ice scum.
> 
> Am I off or does this make sense?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Avatar does have a reason to lie to town - he's scum and he wants to win.
> 
> I have gone over different scenarios in my mind with the Avi vs. Sam dilemma.
> - Avi could be telling the truth. If so, Sam is ICE.
> - Avi could be lying. If so, Sam has the PR he has claimed. However, Avi stated in Central he did not kill Rosie - he was very adamant about that. I asked Avi in there how the kills are taken out - Avi said they agreee, then one of them carries it out, not both. So, back to the 'who is lying' part, right?
> 
> Is it possible FIRE targeted SAM and ICE targeted Avi the night there was no kill? I don't believe that happened. If it had, Avi would have told us when Sam came out demanding Avi be lynched. Who did FIRE target that night? We don't know!
Click to expand...


Well, Avi was adamant in the neighborhood that he didn't kill Rosie. I do think it helps his wincon because he has to get rid of ice as well as town. He also told me straight out he was scum and that we should go after Sam as ice.

I really just want to make sure that we completely explore this possibility with everyone in thread because it certainly is possible.

I'm sure Avi was not honest about his partner being female. He's too smart to give away his partner. 

Then agian, total WIFOM, Avi could be trying to take out a PR that could get his partner. BUT, Sameech hasn't seen anything since and ice hasn't missed since either.

Just too convienent to me.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Oh and I hope I am right about the change Wake spoke off beginning of today. Mayeb Scum can kill scum. But I was just  thinking out loud and responding to SR's question a few pages back. I have no clue if that is true or not, but Wake did say he was rethinking that aspect of the game earlier in this thread somewhere.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What if the other scum team hits a member of the opposing team and they get a report back similar to a cop report? Basically saying, you hit mafia. Couldn't the ice scum say they saw who they hit killing someone and say they have a PR that detects it, and actually be ice scum? I mean Sameech caught Avi for us but couldn't that be because he shot Avi and knew he was scum? Could it be that Sameech is ice scum? Thoughts on this?
> 
> @AyeCantSeeYou @House @CaféAuLait @ScarletRage @tso! @MathBlade @Mertex @Sgt_Gath
> 
> Avatar would have no reason to lie and would likely know about this trick as scum and when he told us, he probably knew he was bringing down ice when he did it when he said Sameech was ice scum.
> 
> Am I off or does this make sense?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Avatar does have a reason to lie to town - he's scum and he wants to win.
> 
> I have gone over different scenarios in my mind with the Avi vs. Sam dilemma.
> - Avi could be telling the truth. If so, Sam is ICE.
> - Avi could be lying. If so, Sam has the PR he has claimed. However, Avi stated in Central he did not kill Rosie - he was very adamant about that. I asked Avi in there how the kills are taken out - Avi said they agreee, then one of them carries it out, not both. So, back to the 'who is lying' part, right?
> 
> Is it possible FIRE targeted SAM and ICE targeted Avi the night there was no kill? I don't believe that happened. If it had, Avi would have told us when Sam came out demanding Avi be lynched. Who did FIRE target that night? We don't know!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, Avi was adamant in the neighborhood that he didn't kill Rosie. I do think it helps his wincon because he has to get rid of ice as well as town. He also told me straight out he was scum and that we should go after Sam as ice.
> 
> I really just want to make sure that we completely explore this possibility with everyone in thread because it certainly is possible.
> 
> I'm sure Avi was not honest about his partner being female. He's too smart to give away his partner.
> 
> Then agian, total WIFOM, Avi could be trying to take out a PR that could get his partner. BUT, Sameech hasn't seen anything since and ice hasn't missed since either.
> 
> Just too convienent to me.
Click to expand...



He was adamant in Central about the same, but again I go back to should we believe scum or  wonder if he was indeed ttrying to level the playing field for his partner.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What if the other scum team hits a member of the opposing team and they get a report back similar to a cop report? Basically saying, you hit mafia. Couldn't the ice scum say they saw who they hit killing someone and say they have a PR that detects it, and actually be ice scum? I mean Sameech caught Avi for us but couldn't that be because he shot Avi and knew he was scum? Could it be that Sameech is ice scum? Thoughts on this?
> 
> @AyeCantSeeYou @House @CaféAuLait @ScarletRage @tso! @MathBlade @Mertex @Sgt_Gath
> 
> Avatar would have no reason to lie and would likely know about this trick as scum and when he told us, he probably knew he was bringing down ice when he did it when he said Sameech was ice scum.
> 
> Am I off or does this make sense?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Avatar does have a reason to lie to town - he's scum and he wants to win.
> 
> I have gone over different scenarios in my mind with the Avi vs. Sam dilemma.
> - Avi could be telling the truth. If so, Sam is ICE.
> - Avi could be lying. If so, Sam has the PR he has claimed. However, Avi stated in Central he did not kill Rosie - he was very adamant about that. I asked Avi in there how the kills are taken out - Avi said they agreee, then one of them carries it out, not both. So, back to the 'who is lying' part, right?
> 
> Is it possible FIRE targeted SAM and ICE targeted Avi the night there was no kill? I don't believe that happened. If it had, Avi would have told us when Sam came out demanding Avi be lynched. Who did FIRE target that night? We don't know!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, Avi was adamant in the neighborhood that he didn't kill Rosie. I do think it helps his wincon because he has to get rid of ice as well as town. He also told me straight out he was scum and that we should go after Sam as ice.
> 
> I really just want to make sure that we completely explore this possibility with everyone in thread because it certainly is possible.
> 
> I'm sure Avi was not honest about his partner being female. He's too smart to give away his partner.
> 
> Then agian, total WIFOM, Avi could be trying to take out a PR that could get his partner. BUT, Sameech hasn't seen anything since and ice hasn't missed since either.
> 
> Just too convienent to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He was adamant in Central about the same, but again I go back to should we believe scum or  wonder if he was indeed ttrying to level the playing field for his partner.
Click to expand...


Good point. Either is possible. I don't want to lynch a PR either.

I'm having a really tough time right now because we have to be right.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

The problem with 'leveling the playing field for his partner':

Scum need town to lynch the other scum team in order for them to win. At the same time, scum has to keep kills to town down to a minimum or they screw themselves and lose the game by NK'ing too many of us. Scum is at that point now if they randomly take pot shots during the upcoming game night. Likewise, town can't afford to lynch a townie for the same reasons - we will lose!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Best thing for us is to sit back, don't vote for someone on a whim, and wait to see who starts running wild trying to get a lynch on someone at the end of this game day. If scum really want to win, they will start one.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> tso! said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, we're at 12-2-2. We've probably got medium power, I guess.
> 
> @Wake: Neighbourhoods were pre-determined, yeah?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake claims neighborhoods are randomly assigned. North-myself, Sameech-Night Watchman, Avatar-dead fire scum, House
> South-Rosie-dead cop, Mertex-doc, AyeCan'tSeeYou, Grandma-dead VT
> West-SR, FA_Q2-dead VT, mathblade
> East-you, Cafe, Sgt_Gath, Shaitra-dead VT
> Central-created with ability-Cafe, AyeCan'tSeeYou, Grandma-dead, Avatar-dead, FA_Q2-dead, Sameech
Click to expand...


Interesting how central is getting thinned out, innit?


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> I immediately self-voted Day 2. I did this to draw attention to myself and try to figure out who shot me. House Mathblade and Mertex bit.Mertex is likely doctor (although if anyone had cced at this point I probably would have believed them bc Mertex's votes). House was not part of the bad Grandma wagon. He also has not done anything scummy but vote me.
> 
> That leaves Mathblade.



To clarify, I ignored your self-vote.  I voted you for scummy behavior.


----------



## House

MathBlade said:


> Oh and good eye Mertex!



I caught that in post 3720 and that's why my vote remains on her until I am satisfied with an explanation.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> Avatar would have no reason to lie



Are you so sure about that?  He still has to play to his win condition, even if offering himself up after he discovers he's a lost cause.  That gives him every reason to lie, because if he can help his partner win, then he still wins even if he's dead.

At least, that's the way I understand it to work.


----------



## House

House said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and good eye Mertex!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I caught that in post 3720 and that's why my vote remains on her until I am satisfied with an explanation.
Click to expand...


To provide parity, Scarlet responded to 3720 thus:



ScarletRage said:


> @House
> 
> Both teams would want to kill Mertex. That is a factor given scum wouldn't want to kill the other guy. *I think that got garbled.*



(emphasis mine)

Garbled is right, I'd say.


----------



## House

Well, back to the grindstone.

Figure out a decent strat and keep me in the loop, peeps.


----------



## MathBlade

House said:


> Well, back to the grindstone.
> 
> Figure out a decent strat and keep me in the loop, peeps.


My strategy today is simple. Lynch Scarlet Rage because I think she is scum.


----------



## sameech

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tso! said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, we're at 12-2-2. We've probably got medium power, I guess.
> 
> @Wake: Neighbourhoods were pre-determined, yeah?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake claims neighborhoods are randomly assigned. North-myself, Sameech-Night Watchman, Avatar-dead fire scum, House
> South-Rosie-dead cop, Mertex-doc, AyeCan'tSeeYou, Grandma-dead VT
> West-SR, FA_Q2-dead VT, mathblade
> East-you, Cafe, Sgt_Gath, Shaitra-dead VT
> Central-created with ability-Cafe, AyeCan'tSeeYou, Grandma-dead, Avatar-dead, FA_Q2-dead, Sameech
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting how central is getting thinned out, innit?
Click to expand...


Probably means that scum don't like there being a neighborhood they cannot control or eavesdrop on now that Avatar is dead.  Since Wolf was all upset about mine having stopped posting anything on Day 1 when I didn't give her warning of my hammer on someone she was sitting on to keep her from pulingl her vote and screw up another lynch at the 11th hour when I gave it to central, and now is all Sameech is scum after I posted nearly identical posts about how we are screwed if we don't knock out fire mafia, plus Avatar's parting comment to her seeming more like a setup for where for her to go at another critical point in the game, it certainly raises more on an eyebrow on her for me than I have on anybody else right now.


----------



## sameech

MathBlade said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, back to the grindstone.
> 
> Figure out a decent strat and keep me in the loop, peeps.
> 
> 
> 
> My strategy today is simple. Lynch Scarlet Rage because I think she is scum.
Click to expand...


Do your parents take the knives off the table at Thanksgiving dinner?  

Not sure on SR.  She seemed to be working so many angles as town in the one game I played with her before that I was convinced she was scum and after it ended, was thoroughly convinced she has the absolutely worst town game I have ever seen _ever_.  Have you played a lot of games with her as scum and as town to where you would have solid meta on that?


----------



## CaféAuLait

_*Moonglow (LYNCH):* AyeCantSeeYou, House, Wolfsister77, tn5421, Mathblade, Mertex, Sgt_Gath, Avatar4321, Sameech
*Mertex (2):* ScarletRage, RosieS
*tn5421 (1): *FA_Q2
*Shaitra (1):* Grandma
*RosieS (1)*: Shaitra
*Not Voting (2): C*afeAuLait, Moonglow

The below is the VOTE BEFORE AVATAR WAS LYNCHED and SAMEECH stated he was watcher and saw him kill Rosie

*Grandma (4): *Mertex, House, Wolfsister77, FA_Q2
*Mertex (3): *ScarletRage, Sgt_Gath
*ScarletRage (2): *Mathblade, CafeAuLait
*Avatar4321 (1): *Sameech
*
Not Voting (5): *AyeCantSeeYou, tn5421, Avatar4321, Shaitra, Grandma

This is the Same day vote after Sameech declared he was the watcher and Avatar was lynched

*Avatar4321 (LYNCH): *Sameech, Grandma, Wolfsister77, House, Shaitra, Mathblade, AyeCantSeeYou, Sgt_Gath
*Grandma (1): *Mertex, FA_Q2
*Mertex (1): *ScarletRage
*ScarletRage (1): *CafeAuLait


*Grandma's lynch: *


*Grandma (7): *Mertex, Mathblade, Sgt_Gath, Wolfsister77, FA_Q2, CafeAuLait, tn5421
*Sgt_Gath (1): *ScarletRage
*
Not Voting (5): *Sameech,Grandma, Shaitra,AyeCantSeeYou, House


*Current votes:*

*ScarletRage (3): *Mathblade,AyeCantSeeYou, Mertex
*MathBlade (2): *Wolfsister77, ScarletRage
*tn5421 (1): *House
*Sameech (1): *Sgt_Gath
*
Not Voting (3): *Sameech, CafeAuLait, tn5421

_


----------



## MathBlade

sameech said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, back to the grindstone.
> 
> Figure out a decent strat and keep me in the loop, peeps.
> 
> 
> 
> My strategy today is simple. Lynch Scarlet Rage because I think she is scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do your parents take the knives off the table at Thanksgiving dinner?
> 
> Not sure on SR.  She seemed to be working so many angles as town in the one game I played with her before that I was convinced she was scum and after it ended, was thoroughly convinced she has the absolutely worst town game I have ever seen _ever_.  Have you played a lot of games with her as scum and as town to where you would have solid meta on that?
Click to expand...


Hahahaha. And no they don't ...yet 

I have played with her town meta and her serial killer meta but not scum meta. When she is town she tends to act differently. In the serial killer game she was in she "Townfirmed" herself with the double vote and won the game. I noticed she was lying and everyone called me crazy for it and lynched me for suspecting her. They apologized afterward. Now the pattern is repeating itself. Trying to make up a "townfirm" then avoid the lynch that way.


----------



## sameech

MathBlade said:


> Hahahaha. And no they don't ...yet
> 
> I have played with her town meta and her serial killer meta but not scum meta. When she is town she tends to act differently. In the serial killer game she was in she "Townfirmed" herself with the double vote and won the game. I noticed she was lying and everyone called me crazy for it and lynched me for suspecting her. They apologized afterward. Now the pattern is repeating itself. Trying to make up a "townfirm" then avoid the lynch that way.



Perhaps they should at least consider sporks this year after this game 

See in my limited experience she was 100% I was scum when I was town and declared explicitly I must die and hounded me 3 days the way she has Mertex in this game, even wanting to lynch me for being the lone voice of reason and being right when she led an ill-timed and unfounded mislynch, so my meta read is different on her than yours so I don't see her meta as that different the way you do. 

I feel like I screwed up my discussing that I would not be on  FA apparently sending the NK that way.  It feels a little to me like all this wifom makes it easier for scum to set up people.  With the math so narrow, I feel like yeah I could roll the dice under better circumstances on SR, but if she is not scum, we will be in a very bad place tomorrow.  Don't know.  I will think about it as I read back some.


----------



## ScarletRage

sameech said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, back to the grindstone.
> 
> Figure out a decent strat and keep me in the loop, peeps.
> 
> 
> 
> My strategy today is simple. Lynch Scarlet Rage because I think she is scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do your parents take the knives off the table at Thanksgiving dinner?
> 
> Not sure on SR.  She seemed to be working so many angles as town in the one game I played with her before that I was convinced she was scum and after it ended, was thoroughly convinced she has the absolutely worst town game I have ever seen _ever_.  Have you played a lot of games with her as scum and as town to where you would have solid meta on that?
Click to expand...


My strategy is work with people, see if my reads are accurate. Not pick my read and assume I'm right. Hell, if no one can reason with my why I'm wrong, I'll suppose my reads are right. If Mathblade is town, someone


@Mertex, nice setup with that "slip" I already explained. Any scum thinking to shoot would think you'd be a target for the other scumteam. Mathblade jumps as a slip.

@sameech, if you want my scum meta, I have plenty on mafiascum.net. I have a wiki that lists all of my games. There's plenty there for you to get a read on me. If you have a specific thing you're looking for, I can show you that.

The idea for scum is to blend and try to suggest mislynches casually. Being too dominant usually winds up getting scum lynched if town wise up.

Unfortuantely, this town is not wising up to Mathblade yet.


----------



## ScarletRage

sameech said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahaha. And no they don't ...yet
> 
> I have played with her town meta and her serial killer meta but not scum meta. When she is town she tends to act differently. In the serial killer game she was in she "Townfirmed" herself with the double vote and won the game. I noticed she was lying and everyone called me crazy for it and lynched me for suspecting her. They apologized afterward. Now the pattern is repeating itself. Trying to make up a "townfirm" then avoid the lynch that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps they should at least consider sporks this year after this game
> 
> See in my limited experience she was 100% I was scum when I was town and declared explicitly I must die and hounded me 3 days the way she has Mertex in this game, even wanting to lynch me for being the lone voice of reason and being right when she led an ill-timed and unfounded mislynch, so my meta read is different on her than yours so I don't see her meta as that different the way you do.
> 
> I feel like I screwed up my discussing that I would not be on  FA apparently sending the NK that way.  It feels a little to me like all this wifom makes it easier for scum to set up people.  With the math so narrow, I feel like yeah I could roll the dice under better circumstances on SR, but if she is not scum, we will be in a very bad place tomorrow.  Don't know.  I will think about it as I read back some.
Click to expand...


That makes sense as a fire kill to frame you, but I'm a little more subtle on you. It's easier to tunnel on newbie solely for being new. Here, you seem to be owning your opinions rather than being subtle in the background.

Mertex's issue was more of the fact I didn't believe a doctor here given my role. When Mertex started claiming doctor, I figured it was a natural fake claim. The real doctor would be fosing Mertex. I actually thought Grandma was the real doctor until her breakdown. I was wrong.


----------



## MathBlade

This is when you don't want a 16 game in a row town streak  Your sister continually tunnels you every game until you draw scum....except I never do *sigh* 

I should just change my name to Eternal Townie


----------



## MathBlade

sameech said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahaha. And no they don't ...yet
> 
> I have played with her town meta and her serial killer meta but not scum meta. When she is town she tends to act differently. In the serial killer game she was in she "Townfirmed" herself with the double vote and won the game. I noticed she was lying and everyone called me crazy for it and lynched me for suspecting her. They apologized afterward. Now the pattern is repeating itself. Trying to make up a "townfirm" then avoid the lynch that way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps they should at least consider sporks this year after this game
> 
> See in my limited experience she was 100% I was scum when I was town and declared explicitly I must die and hounded me 3 days the way she has Mertex in this game, even wanting to lynch me for being the lone voice of reason and being right when she led an ill-timed and unfounded mislynch, so my meta read is different on her than yours so I don't see her meta as that different the way you do.
> 
> I feel like I screwed up my discussing that I would not be on  FA apparently sending the NK that way.  It feels a little to me like all this wifom makes it easier for scum to set up people.  With the math so narrow, I feel like yeah I could roll the dice under better circumstances on SR, but if she is not scum, we will be in a very bad place tomorrow.  Don't know.  I will think about it as I read back some.
Click to expand...


I absolutely believe SR is scum. She is using the exact same confidence / "aura" (lack of a better word) than her townie games. In townie games she usually is more combative. As scum she is more cooperative. As either she is vocal. Have her tell the bomber story at some point. She loves to tell it!


----------



## CaféAuLait

MathBlade said:


> This is when you don't want a 16 game in a row town streak  Your sister continually tunnels you every game until you draw scum....except I never do *sigh*
> 
> I should just change my name to Eternal Townie



I thought you said 10 games in a row for town, previously? I could have sworn you said you had played 10 game and each and every one was as tow

 For what its worth, you both have been going at one another since you arrived. It has created a distraction IMO.  Simple as that.


----------



## CaféAuLait

town*


With that said, I can't get Quick  Topic  to work, anyone same having the same issues?


----------



## ScarletRage

Cafe, if you want me to move my vote, I'm perfectly fine lynching Gath as well. In fact, it is what I'd prefer but no one seems to want to discuss him critically much less lynch him. My vote goes to my scumread with the biggest votes. My goal hasn't been to get in a battle with Mathblade because I knew that would be discarded as "sibling rivalry" but she absolutely is scum.


----------



## Mertex

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Yes, Avatar does have a reason to lie to town - he's scum and he wants to win.
> 
> I have gone over different scenarios in my mind with the Avi vs. Sam dilemma.
> - Avi could be telling the truth. If so, Sam is ICE.
> - Avi could be lying. If so, Sam has the PR he has claimed. However, Avi stated in Central he did not kill Rosie - he was very adamant about that. I asked Avi in there how the kills are taken out - Avi said they agreee, then one of them carries it out, not both. So, back to the 'who is lying' part, right?
> 
> *Is it possible FIRE targeted SAM and ICE targeted Avi the night there was no kill? *I don't believe that happened. If it had, Avi would have told us when Sam came out demanding Avi be lynched. Who did FIRE target that night? We don't know!



Aye, the night that both Mafia's cancelled each other, Avatar was already dead.
Avi was lynched Day 2, it would have been senseless for any Scum to target him on N2, and that is the only night they cancelled each other.


----------



## MathBlade

CaféAuLait said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is when you don't want a 16 game in a row town streak  Your sister continually tunnels you every game until you draw scum....except I never do *sigh*
> 
> I should just change my name to Eternal Townie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you said 10 games in a row for town, previously? I could have sworn you said you had played 10 game and each and every one was as tow
> 
> For what its worth, you both have been going at one another since you arrived. It has created a distraction IMO.  Simple as that.
Click to expand...


I was exaggerating.  

3 on DLP
2 on Fantasy Strike
2 on Mafia Scum (non Marathon)
3 on sc2mafia

If you count marathons it is closer to 16

I am not counting the game where All replacements were Borg because my sister didn't play with me in it and the game ended because everyone quit


----------



## ScarletRage

The vote count cafe posted is interesting, but it implies Gath is fire scum if both Sameech and I are right and Mathblade is protecting him to keep the KPN high.

That quote by Mertex raises an interesting question. Having a particular player do the kill is important if there is a tracker or watcher in the game. In the original version of Fire and Scum, who did the kill did not really matter. Avi's insistence on who did the kill being important seems a little out of place. If I had seen that in Central, I would have been all over Avatar as scum.

@MathBlade, I haven't registered on Fantasy Strike. That's not a collection of games we have played together to make it clear. Sometimes you get streaks where you are town. It's not relevant to RNG. Great, you have no scum meta. Can you show us where you lied about a read as town in that extensive town meta?


----------



## CaféAuLait

ScarletRage said:


> Cafe, if you want me to move my vote, I'm perfectly fine lynching Gath as well. In fact, it is what I'd prefer but no one seems to want to discuss him critically much less lynch him. My vote goes to my scumread with the biggest votes. My goal hasn't been to get in a battle with Mathblade because I knew that would be discarded as "sibling rivalry" but she absolutely is scum.




I apologize, but I fully admit to not being here mentally, this has had to do with surgery and the amount of medication needed prior and after. I am no where near I was the start of this game and after returning from surgery. I am more mentally alert the last day or so.

Can you please tell me, What scum team do you think Gath is from? I just found something reading back.


----------



## MathBlade

CaféAuLait said:


> town*
> 
> 
> With that said, I can't get Quick  Topic  to work, anyone same having the same issues?



I have no reasons to use QT. My neighborhood is scummy


----------



## CaféAuLait

@ScarletRage read above please


----------



## Mertex

House said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and good eye Mertex!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I caught that in post 3720 and that's why my vote remains on her until I am satisfied with an explanation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To provide parity, Scarlet responded to 3720 thus:
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> @House
> 
> Both teams would want to kill Mertex. That is a factor given scum wouldn't want to kill the other guy. *I think that got garbled.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (emphasis mine)
> 
> Garbled is right, I'd say.
Click to expand...


Garbled?  I remember Game 1, Moonglow made the same mistake, and turned out to be Scum.


----------



## MathBlade

ScarletRage said:


> The vote count cafe posted is interesting, but it implies Gath is fire scum if both Sameech and I are right and Mathblade is protecting him to keep the KPN high.
> 
> That quote by Mertex raises an interesting question. Having a particular player do the kill is important if there is a tracker or watcher in the game. In the original version of Fire and Scum, who did the kill did not really matter. Avi's insistence on who did the kill being important seems a little out of place. If I had seen that in Central, I would have been all over Avatar as scum.
> 
> @MathBlade, I haven't registered on Fantasy Strike. That's not a collection of games we have played together to make it clear. Sometimes you get streaks where you are town. It's not relevant to RNG. Great, you have no scum meta. Can you show us where you lied about a read as town in that extensive town meta?


If you register on FS I can. I said I was not every role in an open set up to preserve my pants. It worked


----------



## Wolfsister77

Town: House, myself, Cafe, ACSY, Mertex-I'm fairly confident with these town reads right now.
Ice Scum: Mathblade, Sgt_Gath, Sameech-one of these 3 is town and I'm wrong, which one? 
Fire Scum: ScarletRage, TSO-one of these is town and I'm wrong, which one?

Thoughts on this?


----------



## MathBlade

I hate lying but in this case everyone was depantsing themselves...I had to find a way to keep my pants.

Depantsing -- when one claims a role or is outed to have a role by a mod / action 100% firm.


----------



## MathBlade

Wolfsister77 said:


> Town: House, myself, Cafe, ACSY, Mertex-I'm fairly confident with these town reads right now.
> Ice Scum: Mathblade, Sgt_Gath, Sameech-one of these 3 is town and I'm wrong, which one?
> Fire Scum: ScarletRage, TSO-one of these is town and I'm wrong, which one?
> 
> Thoughts on this?



Fire Scum -SR
Ice Scum - You and TN I think


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> Town: House, myself, Cafe, ACSY, Mertex-I'm fairly confident with these town reads right now.
> Ice Scum: Mathblade, Sgt_Gath, Sameech-one of these 3 is town and I'm wrong, which one?
> Fire Scum: ScarletRage, TSO-one of these is town and I'm wrong, which one?
> 
> Thoughts on this?




I think you are wrong about Fire. I think its Gath, I think SR is the same old SR who has always plated here.  I just noted something reading back. I get Gath hammered Avatar, but between neighborhood chatter and GT, I admit to still reading back, my vote is on Gath right now. I think I put too much into his giving a key to Shaitra.

*Vote : Sgt Gath.*


----------



## ScarletRage

@Mertex, I garble a fair amount more as town. Garbled indicates more... what is it I want to say... carelessness is not the right word but not being as manipulative. Garbled thought indicates more that someone is thinking hypothetically, and detached. What a player garbles and why is important to look at. There, I was clearly speaking hypothetically one scum would think the other scum might shoot you.

@Cafe, I'd have to look back to be certain. Gath doesn't have much in the way of interactions, so it is harder to peg what scumteam he is on. I'm leaning ice because of how quick Mathblade defended him and she looks pretty solidly ice. Sameech does raise a point about the FA kill possibly being to frame him. It's my least favorite out of the two, but I can't say it's wrong. It's the same kind of self-centered thinking I tend to do as town.

*Vote: Sgt. Gath*


----------



## ScarletRage

@Wolfsister77 Join us. Mathblade can wait.


----------



## CaféAuLait

MathBlade said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Town: House, myself, Cafe, ACSY, Mertex-I'm fairly confident with these town reads right now.
> Ice Scum: Mathblade, Sgt_Gath, Sameech-one of these 3 is town and I'm wrong, which one?
> Fire Scum: ScarletRage, TSO-one of these is town and I'm wrong, which one?
> 
> Thoughts on this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fire Scum -SR
> Ice Scum - You and TN I think
Click to expand...



Why do you read Wolf as Ice? Just curious.


----------



## Wolfsister77

MathBlade said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Town: House, myself, Cafe, ACSY, Mertex-I'm fairly confident with these town reads right now.
> Ice Scum: Mathblade, Sgt_Gath, Sameech-one of these 3 is town and I'm wrong, which one?
> Fire Scum: ScarletRage, TSO-one of these is town and I'm wrong, which one?
> 
> Thoughts on this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fire Scum -SR
> Ice Scum - You and TN I think
Click to expand...


You haven't been saying much about me or TN(TSO). Just SR. You have not done anything to show TSO or myself are the ice scum team. This is one of my main reasons for scum reading you. Your insistence on casting suspicions on people who most don't suspect as scum and your votes which are all scummy as hell.


----------



## Wolfsister77

*Vote: Sgt_Gath*


----------



## ScarletRage

MathBlade said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> town*
> 
> 
> With that said, I can't get Quick  Topic  to work, anyone same having the same issues?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no reasons to use QT. My neighborhood is scummy
Click to expand...


This is a bad reaction. Let's suppose for a minute that one of us is scum. Talking still gets the town one of us information.

If you are scum, ignoring the hood ignores a chance to manipulate me. It's a chance you shouldn't pass up.

Everything should be filtered through alignment, as any other post, but you don't ignore someone when given the opportunity to communicate privately.


----------



## MathBlade

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Town: House, myself, Cafe, ACSY, Mertex-I'm fairly confident with these town reads right now.
> Ice Scum: Mathblade, Sgt_Gath, Sameech-one of these 3 is town and I'm wrong, which one?
> Fire Scum: ScarletRage, TSO-one of these is town and I'm wrong, which one?
> 
> Thoughts on this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are wrong about Fire. I think its Gath, I think SR is the same old SR who has always plated here.  I just noted something reading back. I get Gath hammered Avatar, but between neighborhood chatter and GT, I admit to still reading back, my vote is on Gath right now. I think I put too much into his giving a key to Shaitra.
> 
> *Vote : Sgt Gath.*
Click to expand...

/me facepalms

Sgt. Gath IMO is town. This is a bad way to go. We need to get rid of SR before she leads us into a loss  

Him giving the keys to Shaitra makes him townie. Dammit :/


----------



## ScarletRage

MathBlade said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Town: House, myself, Cafe, ACSY, Mertex-I'm fairly confident with these town reads right now.
> Ice Scum: Mathblade, Sgt_Gath, Sameech-one of these 3 is town and I'm wrong, which one?
> Fire Scum: ScarletRage, TSO-one of these is town and I'm wrong, which one?
> 
> Thoughts on this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fire Scum -SR
> Ice Scum - You and TN I think
Click to expand...


When did Wolf and I suddenly cease being scumbuddies?


----------



## MathBlade

ScarletRage said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> town*
> 
> 
> With that said, I can't get Quick  Topic  to work, anyone same having the same issues?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no reasons to use QT. My neighborhood is scummy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is a bad reaction. Let's suppose for a minute that one of us is scum. Talking still gets the town one of us information.
> 
> If you are scum, ignoring the hood ignores a chance to manipulate me. It's a chance you shouldn't pass up.
> 
> Everything should be filtered through alignment, as any other post, but you don't ignore someone when given the opportunity to communicate privately.
Click to expand...

...I am town. Ignoring the hood is exactly what I should do. I can't use anything "scummy" you do here and you are too smart to fall for any WIFOM tricks to accidentally out yourself in thread. The only thing me talking in hood accomplishes is helping scum


----------



## Wolfsister77

MathBlade said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Town: House, myself, Cafe, ACSY, Mertex-I'm fairly confident with these town reads right now.
> Ice Scum: Mathblade, Sgt_Gath, Sameech-one of these 3 is town and I'm wrong, which one?
> Fire Scum: ScarletRage, TSO-one of these is town and I'm wrong, which one?
> 
> Thoughts on this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are wrong about Fire. I think its Gath, I think SR is the same old SR who has always plated here.  I just noted something reading back. I get Gath hammered Avatar, but between neighborhood chatter and GT, I admit to still reading back, my vote is on Gath right now. I think I put too much into his giving a key to Shaitra.
> 
> *Vote : Sgt Gath.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /me facepalms
> 
> Sgt. Gath IMO is town. This is a bad way to go. We need to get rid of SR before she leads us into a loss
> 
> Him giving the keys to Shaitra makes him townie. Dammit :/
Click to expand...


No, it does not. That would be a smart scum move.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Oh and I will say this I am not up for any quick lynch either, I will wait for responses and or counter arguments. We don't need any more quick lynches and I fully take responsibility for my misvote on Grandma. I feel badly for it and wished I had pulled my vote before leaving the game. Either way she stated she was leaving on way or the other, even said she would find a way to get mod killed and I did not want to see yet another game go down the toilet after all the hard work put in.


----------



## ScarletRage

MathBlade said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Town: House, myself, Cafe, ACSY, Mertex-I'm fairly confident with these town reads right now.
> Ice Scum: Mathblade, Sgt_Gath, Sameech-one of these 3 is town and I'm wrong, which one?
> Fire Scum: ScarletRage, TSO-one of these is town and I'm wrong, which one?
> 
> Thoughts on this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are wrong about Fire. I think its Gath, I think SR is the same old SR who has always plated here.  I just noted something reading back. I get Gath hammered Avatar, but between neighborhood chatter and GT, I admit to still reading back, my vote is on Gath right now. I think I put too much into his giving a key to Shaitra.
> 
> *Vote : Sgt Gath.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /me facepalms
> 
> Sgt. Gath IMO is town. This is a bad way to go. We need to get rid of SR before she leads us into a loss
> 
> Him giving the keys to Shaitra makes him townie. Dammit :/
Click to expand...


No. Scum giving the keys to their buddy is useless and has a major risk of backfiring.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Oh and I will say this I am not up for any quick lynch either, I will wait for responses and or counter arguments. We don't need any more quick lynches and I fully take responsibility for my misvote on Grandma. I feel badly for it and wished I had pulled my vote before leaving the game. Either way she stated she was leaving on way or the other, even said she would find a way to get mod killed and I did not want to see yet another game go down the toilet after all the hard work put in.



After Grandma said Fuck Town and all the fighting with Mertex, it was really the only option.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Town: House, myself, Cafe, ACSY, Mertex-I'm fairly confident with these town reads right now.
> Ice Scum: Mathblade, Sgt_Gath, Sameech-one of these 3 is town and I'm wrong, which one?
> Fire Scum: ScarletRage, TSO-one of these is town and I'm wrong, which one?
> 
> Thoughts on this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fire Scum -SR
> Ice Scum - You and TN I think
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You haven't been saying much about me or TN(TSO). Just SR. You have not done anything to show TSO or myself are the ice scum team. This is one of my main reasons for scum reading you. Your insistence on casting suspicions on people who most don't suspect as scum and your votes which are all scummy as hell.
Click to expand...



What does TSO mean?


----------



## ScarletRage

CaféAuLait said:


> Oh and I will say this I am not up for any quick lynch either, I will wait for responses and or counter arguments. We don't need any more quick lynches and I fully take responsibility for my misvote on Grandma. I feel badly for it and wished I had pulled my vote before leaving the game. Either way she stated she was leaving on way or the other, even said she would find a way to get mod killed and I did not want to see yet another game go down the toilet after all the hard work put in.



We should talk about everyone then to be sure. House hasn't really been discussed critically. I am leaning town but I get an intellectual vibe from him. I tend to get that from older players as they tend to debate more formally. Let's discuss him.


----------



## MathBlade

ScarletRage said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Town: House, myself, Cafe, ACSY, Mertex-I'm fairly confident with these town reads right now.
> Ice Scum: Mathblade, Sgt_Gath, Sameech-one of these 3 is town and I'm wrong, which one?
> Fire Scum: ScarletRage, TSO-one of these is town and I'm wrong, which one?
> 
> Thoughts on this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fire Scum -SR
> Ice Scum - You and TN I think
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did Wolf and I suddenly cease being scumbuddies?
Click to expand...


Been working on multiple theories of partners all game. Check hood and thread. Hence why I am working on scummy people not teams.

@CaféAuLait TSO = TN's replacement


----------



## ScarletRage

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Town: House, myself, Cafe, ACSY, Mertex-I'm fairly confident with these town reads right now.
> Ice Scum: Mathblade, Sgt_Gath, Sameech-one of these 3 is town and I'm wrong, which one?
> Fire Scum: ScarletRage, TSO-one of these is town and I'm wrong, which one?
> 
> Thoughts on this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fire Scum -SR
> Ice Scum - You and TN I think
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You haven't been saying much about me or TN(TSO). Just SR. You have not done anything to show TSO or myself are the ice scum team. This is one of my main reasons for scum reading you. Your insistence on casting suspicions on people who most don't suspect as scum and your votes which are all scummy as hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What does TSO mean?
Click to expand...


TSO replaced TN.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Sgt_Gath is now at L-2. I feel comfortable having someone at L-2 but not any closer than that. So make sure we are certain here before anyone else votes. If I see another vote on Gath, I will unvote and look there for scum. No quick lynching please but some votes are fine for certain reasons-mainly pressure and reactions.


----------



## MathBlade

Wolfsister77 said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Town: House, myself, Cafe, ACSY, Mertex-I'm fairly confident with these town reads right now.
> Ice Scum: Mathblade, Sgt_Gath, Sameech-one of these 3 is town and I'm wrong, which one?
> Fire Scum: ScarletRage, TSO-one of these is town and I'm wrong, which one?
> 
> Thoughts on this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fire Scum -SR
> Ice Scum - You and TN I think
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You haven't been saying much about me or TN(TSO). Just SR. You have not done anything to show TSO or myself are the ice scum team. This is one of my main reasons for scum reading you. Your insistence on casting suspicions on people who most don't suspect as scum and your votes which are all scummy as hell.
Click to expand...


SR should be the lynch today. I tunnel. I also point out scummy shit when it happens. The conversation should be focused on SR because she should be the lynch.


----------



## ScarletRage

MathBlade said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Town: House, myself, Cafe, ACSY, Mertex-I'm fairly confident with these town reads right now.
> Ice Scum: Mathblade, Sgt_Gath, Sameech-one of these 3 is town and I'm wrong, which one?
> Fire Scum: ScarletRage, TSO-one of these is town and I'm wrong, which one?
> 
> Thoughts on this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fire Scum -SR
> Ice Scum - You and TN I think
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You haven't been saying much about me or TN(TSO). Just SR. You have not done anything to show TSO or myself are the ice scum team. This is one of my main reasons for scum reading you. Your insistence on casting suspicions on people who most don't suspect as scum and your votes which are all scummy as hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SR should be the lynch today. I tunnel. I also point out scummy shit when it happens. The conversation should be focused on SR because she should be the lynch.
Click to expand...


Everyone should be discussed given the game's dwindling size. There's tunnelling (I've always thought you were scum) and then there's trying to dominate and using one player to avoid scumhunting.

Why is TN scum?


----------



## CaféAuLait

MathBlade said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Town: House, myself, Cafe, ACSY, Mertex-I'm fairly confident with these town reads right now.
> Ice Scum: Mathblade, Sgt_Gath, Sameech-one of these 3 is town and I'm wrong, which one?
> Fire Scum: ScarletRage, TSO-one of these is town and I'm wrong, which one?
> 
> Thoughts on this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are wrong about Fire. I think its Gath, I think SR is the same old SR who has always plated here.  I just noted something reading back. I get Gath hammered Avatar, but between neighborhood chatter and GT, I admit to still reading back, my vote is on Gath right now. I think I put too much into his giving a key to Shaitra.
> 
> *Vote : Sgt Gath.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /me facepalms
> 
> Sgt. Gath IMO is town. This is a bad way to go. We need to get rid of SR before she leads us into a loss
> 
> Him giving the keys to Shaitra makes him townie. Dammit :/
Click to expand...



Look I thought the same but some things are off. I am willing to unvote and let it be known I am more than willing to vote Gath to ensure we don't have a quick lynch. Which I think may be the better route to go given there are three scum who can jump on this vote.

*Unvote*


*With the caveat I believe Gath to be scum*.  I am unvoting to ensure I do not start a mislynch or a quick lynch if I walk away from the game or I have to leave.


----------



## Wolfsister77

MathBlade said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Town: House, myself, Cafe, ACSY, Mertex-I'm fairly confident with these town reads right now.
> Ice Scum: Mathblade, Sgt_Gath, Sameech-one of these 3 is town and I'm wrong, which one?
> Fire Scum: ScarletRage, TSO-one of these is town and I'm wrong, which one?
> 
> Thoughts on this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fire Scum -SR
> Ice Scum - You and TN I think
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You haven't been saying much about me or TN(TSO). Just SR. You have not done anything to show TSO or myself are the ice scum team. This is one of my main reasons for scum reading you. Your insistence on casting suspicions on people who most don't suspect as scum and your votes which are all scummy as hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SR should be the lynch today. I tunnel. I also point out scummy shit when it happens. The conversation should be focused on SR because she should be the lynch.
Click to expand...


No, We can't do that because we there are still 3 scum alive and only 7 townies. We have to make sure we are doing this right. If you are wrong about SR, town is in bad shape. All suspicions should be brought forward to make sure we have the right lynch candidate this time, IMO.


----------



## MathBlade

ScarletRage said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Town: House, myself, Cafe, ACSY, Mertex-I'm fairly confident with these town reads right now.
> Ice Scum: Mathblade, Sgt_Gath, Sameech-one of these 3 is town and I'm wrong, which one?
> Fire Scum: ScarletRage, TSO-one of these is town and I'm wrong, which one?
> 
> Thoughts on this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fire Scum -SR
> Ice Scum - You and TN I think
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You haven't been saying much about me or TN(TSO). Just SR. You have not done anything to show TSO or myself are the ice scum team. This is one of my main reasons for scum reading you. Your insistence on casting suspicions on people who most don't suspect as scum and your votes which are all scummy as hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SR should be the lynch today. I tunnel. I also point out scummy shit when it happens. The conversation should be focused on SR because she should be the lynch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone should be discussed given the game's dwindling size. There's tunnelling (I've always thought you were scum) and then there's trying to dominate and using one player to avoid scumhunting.
> 
> Why is TN scum?
Click to expand...


SR you should be the focus. This attempt to focus conversations on anyone else is old. First it's OMGUS myself and House then it is you helping to stir the grandma bit. Now you are trying to say "Discuss anyone but me"

However it is anti town of me to not answer it.

That slot is scum due to PoE.
Myself Town
Mertex Sameech Town
House Cafe Gath Aye Town

This leaves SR Wolf and TSO scum.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Town: House, myself, Cafe, ACSY, Mertex-I'm fairly confident with these town reads right now.
> Ice Scum: Mathblade, Sgt_Gath, Sameech-one of these 3 is town and I'm wrong, which one?
> Fire Scum: ScarletRage, TSO-one of these is town and I'm wrong, which one?
> 
> Thoughts on this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are wrong about Fire. I think its Gath, I think SR is the same old SR who has always plated here.  I just noted something reading back. I get Gath hammered Avatar, but between neighborhood chatter and GT, I admit to still reading back, my vote is on Gath right now. I think I put too much into his giving a key to Shaitra.
> 
> *Vote : Sgt Gath.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /me facepalms
> 
> Sgt. Gath IMO is town. This is a bad way to go. We need to get rid of SR before she leads us into a loss
> 
> Him giving the keys to Shaitra makes him townie. Dammit :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look I thought the same but some things are off. I am willing to unvote and let it be known I am more than willing to vote Gath to ensure we don't have a quick lynch. Which I think may be the better route to go given there are three scum who can jump on this vote.
> 
> *Unvote*
> 
> 
> *With the caveat I believe Gath to be scum*.  I am unvoting to ensure I do not start a mislynch or a quick lynch if I walk away from the game or I have to leave.
Click to expand...


You realize if 3 jump on the wagon to lynch Gath, they will be casting huge suspicion on themselves. But I understand. Let's let everyone else weight in first. At least you let us know your intention.


----------



## MathBlade

Wolfsister77 said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Town: House, myself, Cafe, ACSY, Mertex-I'm fairly confident with these town reads right now.
> Ice Scum: Mathblade, Sgt_Gath, Sameech-one of these 3 is town and I'm wrong, which one?
> Fire Scum: ScarletRage, TSO-one of these is town and I'm wrong, which one?
> 
> Thoughts on this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fire Scum -SR
> Ice Scum - You and TN I think
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You haven't been saying much about me or TN(TSO). Just SR. You have not done anything to show TSO or myself are the ice scum team. This is one of my main reasons for scum reading you. Your insistence on casting suspicions on people who most don't suspect as scum and your votes which are all scummy as hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SR should be the lynch today. I tunnel. I also point out scummy shit when it happens. The conversation should be focused on SR because she should be the lynch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, We can't do that because we there are still 3 scum alive and only 7 townies. We have to make sure we are doing this right. If you are wrong about SR, town is in bad shape. All suspicions should be brought forward to make sure we have the right lynch candidate this time, IMO.
Click to expand...

And the right candidate is SR.


----------



## Wolfsister77

MathBlade said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Town: House, myself, Cafe, ACSY, Mertex-I'm fairly confident with these town reads right now.
> Ice Scum: Mathblade, Sgt_Gath, Sameech-one of these 3 is town and I'm wrong, which one?
> Fire Scum: ScarletRage, TSO-one of these is town and I'm wrong, which one?
> 
> Thoughts on this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fire Scum -SR
> Ice Scum - You and TN I think
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You haven't been saying much about me or TN(TSO). Just SR. You have not done anything to show TSO or myself are the ice scum team. This is one of my main reasons for scum reading you. Your insistence on casting suspicions on people who most don't suspect as scum and your votes which are all scummy as hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SR should be the lynch today. I tunnel. I also point out scummy shit when it happens. The conversation should be focused on SR because she should be the lynch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone should be discussed given the game's dwindling size. There's tunnelling (I've always thought you were scum) and then there's trying to dominate and using one player to avoid scumhunting.
> 
> Why is TN scum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SR you should be the focus. This attempt to focus conversations on anyone else is old. First it's OMGUS myself and House then it is you helping to stir the grandma bit. Now you are trying to say "Discuss anyone but me"
> 
> However it is anti town of me to not answer it.
> 
> That slot is scum due to PoE.
> Myself Town
> Mertex Sameech Town
> House Cafe Gath Aye Town
> 
> This leaves SR Wolf and TSO scum.
Click to expand...


LOL, very funny. Good one.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Town: House, myself, Cafe, ACSY, Mertex-I'm fairly confident with these town reads right now.
> Ice Scum: Mathblade, Sgt_Gath, Sameech-one of these 3 is town and I'm wrong, which one?
> Fire Scum: ScarletRage, TSO-one of these is town and I'm wrong, which one?
> 
> Thoughts on this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are wrong about Fire. I think its Gath, I think SR is the same old SR who has always plated here.  I just noted something reading back. I get Gath hammered Avatar, but between neighborhood chatter and GT, I admit to still reading back, my vote is on Gath right now. I think I put too much into his giving a key to Shaitra.
> 
> *Vote : Sgt Gath.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /me facepalms
> 
> Sgt. Gath IMO is town. This is a bad way to go. We need to get rid of SR before she leads us into a loss
> 
> Him giving the keys to Shaitra makes him townie. Dammit :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look I thought the same but some things are off. I am willing to unvote and let it be known I am more than willing to vote Gath to ensure we don't have a quick lynch. Which I think may be the better route to go given there are three scum who can jump on this vote.
> 
> *Unvote*
> 
> 
> *With the caveat I believe Gath to be scum*.  I am unvoting to ensure I do not start a mislynch or a quick lynch if I walk away from the game or I have to leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You realize if 3 jump on the wagon to lynch Gath, they will be casting huge suspicion on themselves. But I understand. Let's let everyone else weight in first. At least you let us know your intention.
Click to expand...


Sure, but if I were scum I would be all over it with the hopes of a repeat of last night, then we are really screwed. I am not taking the chance.

Again, I am going to finish reading but I was going to post this in central ( about Gath to get feedback) but I can't get quick topic to load.  So  it is out here for now. We still have several days left. I will finish reading by tomorrow.


----------



## Wolfsister77

MathBlade said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Town: House, myself, Cafe, ACSY, Mertex-I'm fairly confident with these town reads right now.
> Ice Scum: Mathblade, Sgt_Gath, Sameech-one of these 3 is town and I'm wrong, which one?
> Fire Scum: ScarletRage, TSO-one of these is town and I'm wrong, which one?
> 
> Thoughts on this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fire Scum -SR
> Ice Scum - You and TN I think
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You haven't been saying much about me or TN(TSO). Just SR. You have not done anything to show TSO or myself are the ice scum team. This is one of my main reasons for scum reading you. Your insistence on casting suspicions on people who most don't suspect as scum and your votes which are all scummy as hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SR should be the lynch today. I tunnel. I also point out scummy shit when it happens. The conversation should be focused on SR because she should be the lynch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, We can't do that because we there are still 3 scum alive and only 7 townies. We have to make sure we are doing this right. If you are wrong about SR, town is in bad shape. All suspicions should be brought forward to make sure we have the right lynch candidate this time, IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the right candidate is SR.
Click to expand...


The thing is I don't trust you, nor am I going to go along with your reads when you are scumreading me for nothing. I know I'm a townie so that instantly makes me suspicious of you. You can call it OMGUS if you want. I call it not wanting any more mislynches.


----------



## ScarletRage

Mathblade, PoE is dangerous. You are saying that TN didn't do anything scummy but everyone else is really townie.

Why are they town? We should have a collective discussion.


----------



## CaféAuLait

MathBlade said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Town: House, myself, Cafe, ACSY, Mertex-I'm fairly confident with these town reads right now.
> Ice Scum: Mathblade, Sgt_Gath, Sameech-one of these 3 is town and I'm wrong, which one?
> Fire Scum: ScarletRage, TSO-one of these is town and I'm wrong, which one?
> 
> Thoughts on this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fire Scum -SR
> Ice Scum - You and TN I think
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You haven't been saying much about me or TN(TSO). Just SR. You have not done anything to show TSO or myself are the ice scum team. This is one of my main reasons for scum reading you. Your insistence on casting suspicions on people who most don't suspect as scum and your votes which are all scummy as hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SR should be the lynch today. I tunnel. I also point out scummy shit when it happens. The conversation should be focused on SR because she should be the lynch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone should be discussed given the game's dwindling size. There's tunnelling (I've always thought you were scum) and then there's trying to dominate and using one player to avoid scumhunting.
> 
> Why is TN scum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SR you should be the focus. This attempt to focus conversations on anyone else is old. First it's OMGUS myself and House then it is you helping to stir the grandma bit. Now you are trying to say "Discuss anyone but me"
> 
> However it is anti town of me to not answer it.
> 
> That slot is scum due to PoE.
> Myself Town
> Mertex Sameech Town
> House Cafe Gath Aye Town
> 
> This leaves SR Wolf and TSO scum.
Click to expand...



The issue I see here is House argued day 1,2 and 3 IIRC Grandma was scum and then he pulled his vote right before she was lynched. I can see why someone might think he was scum. He argued right along with our claimed town doc she was scum. I actually defended Grandma several times until I found that strange comment in our qt then the meltdown happened.


----------



## MathBlade

ScarletRage said:


> Mathblade, PoE is dangerous. You are saying that TN didn't do anything scummy but everyone else is really townie.
> 
> Why are they town? We should have a collective discussion.


Never said they didn't do anything scummy. They have lurked and done other things players have called out as TN's scum meta.

Yes we should have a collective discussion but my answer is SR should be lynched and my vote will be on one of my top three scumspects. 

My contribution is SR Wolf and TN/TSO are scum. Yay!!

Now let's go back to you trying to focus discussion on anyone but you. It is dodgy and scummy.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Town: House, myself, Cafe, ACSY, Mertex-I'm fairly confident with these town reads right now.
> Ice Scum: Mathblade, Sgt_Gath, Sameech-one of these 3 is town and I'm wrong, which one?
> Fire Scum: ScarletRage, TSO-one of these is town and I'm wrong, which one?
> 
> Thoughts on this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you are wrong about Fire. I think its Gath, I think SR is the same old SR who has always plated here.  I just noted something reading back. I get Gath hammered Avatar, but between neighborhood chatter and GT, I admit to still reading back, my vote is on Gath right now. I think I put too much into his giving a key to Shaitra.
> 
> *Vote : Sgt Gath.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> /me facepalms
> 
> Sgt. Gath IMO is town. This is a bad way to go. We need to get rid of SR before she leads us into a loss
> 
> Him giving the keys to Shaitra makes him townie. Dammit :/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Look I thought the same but some things are off. I am willing to unvote and let it be known I am more than willing to vote Gath to ensure we don't have a quick lynch. Which I think may be the better route to go given there are three scum who can jump on this vote.
> 
> *Unvote*
> 
> 
> *With the caveat I believe Gath to be scum*.  I am unvoting to ensure I do not start a mislynch or a quick lynch if I walk away from the game or I have to leave.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You realize if 3 jump on the wagon to lynch Gath, they will be casting huge suspicion on themselves. But I understand. Let's let everyone else weight in first. At least you let us know your intention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure, but if I were scum I would be all over it with the hopes of a repeat of last night, then we are really screwed. I am not taking the chance.
> 
> Again, I am going to finish reading but I was going to post this in central ( about Gath to get feedback) but I can't get quick topic to load.  So  it is out here for now. We still have several days left. I will finish reading by tomorrow.
Click to expand...

 
It's working for me. See if Wake or one of your neighbors can resend it.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Okay sorry, one more question, who or what is PoE?


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Okay sorry, one more question, who or what is PoE?



Process of Elimination.


----------



## MathBlade

Wolfsister77 said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Town: House, myself, Cafe, ACSY, Mertex-I'm fairly confident with these town reads right now.
> Ice Scum: Mathblade, Sgt_Gath, Sameech-one of these 3 is town and I'm wrong, which one?
> Fire Scum: ScarletRage, TSO-one of these is town and I'm wrong, which one?
> 
> Thoughts on this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fire Scum -SR
> Ice Scum - You and TN I think
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You haven't been saying much about me or TN(TSO). Just SR. You have not done anything to show TSO or myself are the ice scum team. This is one of my main reasons for scum reading you. Your insistence on casting suspicions on people who most don't suspect as scum and your votes which are all scummy as hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SR should be the lynch today. I tunnel. I also point out scummy shit when it happens. The conversation should be focused on SR because she should be the lynch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, We can't do that because we there are still 3 scum alive and only 7 townies. We have to make sure we are doing this right. If you are wrong about SR, town is in bad shape. All suspicions should be brought forward to make sure we have the right lynch candidate this time, IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the right candidate is SR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thing is I don't trust you, nor am I going to go along with your reads when you are scumreading me for nothing. I know I'm a townie so that instantly makes me suspicious of you. You can call it OMGUS if you want. I call it not wanting any more mislynches.
Click to expand...

Lol I call it you being scum and OMGUS and wanting to deflect.

I am calling you out so yeah I am pretty sure I don't have your "trust". I don't need your "trust" I need to demonstrate that SR is scum to you. Those arguments posted earlier are factual whether or not you "trust" me.

@CaféAuLait PoE = Process of Elimination


----------



## Wolfsister77

I also see excessive tunneling on one person, without being willing to look at others as extremely scummy.

So, while I switched to Gath, huge FoS on mathblade still for tunneling, scummy votes, scum reads on townies for no reason, and distracting the thread with noise.


----------



## ScarletRage

PoE is process of elimination. It is dangerous because if any one of your reads is wrong, the likelihood of the conclusion being wrong greatly increases and evidence is found to support the conclusion which is bad scumhunting.

Someone is discussed, not to tunnel them but to highlight new facts and information to discuss with the group.

I stepped away from a good chunk of that train but House spent a fair amount of time at the end arguing Grandma was town. If so, why was it so difficult to get him to vote elsewhere?


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Town: House, myself, Cafe, ACSY, Mertex-I'm fairly confident with these town reads right now.
> Ice Scum: Mathblade, Sgt_Gath, Sameech-one of these 3 is town and I'm wrong, which one?
> Fire Scum: ScarletRage, TSO-one of these is town and I'm wrong, which one?
> 
> Thoughts on this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fire Scum -SR
> Ice Scum - You and TN I think
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You haven't been saying much about me or TN(TSO). Just SR. You have not done anything to show TSO or myself are the ice scum team. This is one of my main reasons for scum reading you. Your insistence on casting suspicions on people who most don't suspect as scum and your votes which are all scummy as hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> SR should be the lynch today. I tunnel. I also point out scummy shit when it happens. The conversation should be focused on SR because she should be the lynch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone should be discussed given the game's dwindling size. There's tunnelling (I've always thought you were scum) and then there's trying to dominate and using one player to avoid scumhunting.
> 
> Why is TN scum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SR you should be the focus. This attempt to focus conversations on anyone else is old. First it's OMGUS myself and House then it is you helping to stir the grandma bit. Now you are trying to say "Discuss anyone but me"
> 
> However it is anti town of me to not answer it.
> 
> That slot is scum due to PoE.
> Myself Town
> Mertex Sameech Town
> House Cafe Gath Aye Town
> 
> This leaves SR Wolf and TSO scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The issue I see here is House argued day 1,2 and 3 IIRC Grandma was scum and then he pulled his vote right before she was lynched. I can see why someone might think he was scum. He argued right along with our claimed town doc she was scum. I actually defended Grandma several times until I found that strange comment in our qt then the meltdown happened.
Click to expand...


Cafe, actually, at the very last I thought that Grandma might be Town and would have pulled my vote off her if I hadn't been so adamant all along that she was Scum and all the back and forth that went on.  I figured either way I was going to look Scummy to some, and decided to keep my vote on her because Grandma did the same thing in Game 4 (claim she was Town till the very end and then we found out she was scum)...the fact that House pulled his vote at the last minute does not raise a red flag for me.  I think he is Town, too.


----------



## ScarletRage

Mertex said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Town: House, myself, Cafe, ACSY, Mertex-I'm fairly confident with these town reads right now.
> Ice Scum: Mathblade, Sgt_Gath, Sameech-one of these 3 is town and I'm wrong, which one?
> Fire Scum: ScarletRage, TSO-one of these is town and I'm wrong, which one?
> 
> Thoughts on this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fire Scum -SR
> Ice Scum - You and TN I think
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You haven't been saying much about me or TN(TSO). Just SR. You have not done anything to show TSO or myself are the ice scum team. This is one of my main reasons for scum reading you. Your insistence on casting suspicions on people who most don't suspect as scum and your votes which are all scummy as hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> SR should be the lynch today. I tunnel. I also point out scummy shit when it happens. The conversation should be focused on SR because she should be the lynch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone should be discussed given the game's dwindling size. There's tunnelling (I've always thought you were scum) and then there's trying to dominate and using one player to avoid scumhunting.
> 
> Why is TN scum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SR you should be the focus. This attempt to focus conversations on anyone else is old. First it's OMGUS myself and House then it is you helping to stir the grandma bit. Now you are trying to say "Discuss anyone but me"
> 
> However it is anti town of me to not answer it.
> 
> That slot is scum due to PoE.
> Myself Town
> Mertex Sameech Town
> House Cafe Gath Aye Town
> 
> This leaves SR Wolf and TSO scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The issue I see here is House argued day 1,2 and 3 IIRC Grandma was scum and then he pulled his vote right before she was lynched. I can see why someone might think he was scum. He argued right along with our claimed town doc she was scum. I actually defended Grandma several times until I found that strange comment in our qt then the meltdown happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cafe, actually, at the very last I thought that Grandma might be Town and would have pulled my vote off her if I hadn't been so adamant all along that she was Scum and all the back and forth that went on.  I figured either way I was going to look Scummy to some, and decided to keep my vote on her because Grandma did the same thing in Game 4 (claim she was Town till the very end and then we found out she was scum)...the fact that House pulled his vote at the last minute does not raise a red flag for me.  I think he is Town, too.
Click to expand...


This is a pretty good point to raise. If we assume Mertex is town, then House's vote staying on could be reasonably town motivated.

That being said, it generally is poor form to vote someone you think is town unless their lynch is unavoidable. That was not the situation given the facts in the thread.


----------



## Wolfsister77

MathBlade said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Town: House, myself, Cafe, ACSY, Mertex-I'm fairly confident with these town reads right now.
> Ice Scum: Mathblade, Sgt_Gath, Sameech-one of these 3 is town and I'm wrong, which one?
> Fire Scum: ScarletRage, TSO-one of these is town and I'm wrong, which one?
> 
> Thoughts on this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fire Scum -SR
> Ice Scum - You and TN I think
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You haven't been saying much about me or TN(TSO). Just SR. You have not done anything to show TSO or myself are the ice scum team. This is one of my main reasons for scum reading you. Your insistence on casting suspicions on people who most don't suspect as scum and your votes which are all scummy as hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SR should be the lynch today. I tunnel. I also point out scummy shit when it happens. The conversation should be focused on SR because she should be the lynch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, We can't do that because we there are still 3 scum alive and only 7 townies. We have to make sure we are doing this right. If you are wrong about SR, town is in bad shape. All suspicions should be brought forward to make sure we have the right lynch candidate this time, IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the right candidate is SR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thing is I don't trust you, nor am I going to go along with your reads when you are scumreading me for nothing. I know I'm a townie so that instantly makes me suspicious of you. You can call it OMGUS if you want. I call it not wanting any more mislynches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol I call it you being scum and OMGUS and wanting to deflect.
> 
> I am calling you out so yeah I am pretty sure I don't have your "trust". I don't need your "trust" I need to demonstrate that SR is scum to you. Those arguments posted earlier are factual whether or not you "trust" me.
> 
> @CaféAuLait PoE = Process of Elimination
Click to expand...


And I'm going to listen to you, who is scumreading me, and who is acting extremely scummy yourself. 

Yeah, if one or more of my town reads wants me to vote SR and gives me reason, I'll listen. I'll listen on others I find suspicious in my earlier list-from my town reads. 

The only way you get someone to vote your way is gain their trust that you are correct in who you think is scum. Your concentration on SR does not do that for me because you could be scum from an opposing team, desperate to get her lynched and you need town's help. SR has put out some pretty townie posts also. I would prefer not to mislynch here if she's town. I would hope that would be a consideration of yours as well.


----------



## MathBlade

Wolfsister77 said:


> I also see excessive tunneling on one person, without being willing to look at others as extremely scummy.
> 
> So, while I switched to Gath, huge FoS on mathblade still for tunneling, scummy votes, scum reads on townies for no reason, and distracting the thread with noise.




1) I am making sure we lynch scum.
SR is doing what is sometimes referred to as "lynch shopping". She realizes a lynch on a player is going no where so "let's have more discussion" and puts something scummy. If someone puts something scummy they agree and vote that player.

2) I have my top three scum reads. To put my vote anywhere else would mean I am voting for someone I believe to be town. This is wrong. I do not want a mislynch so I will not contribute to lynching a townie.

3)Not scum reading anyone for no reason. I gave reasons for SR and Wolf and TN/TSO was in prior days.

4) My words are not noise. They are me taking my stand for what I believe in.


----------



## MathBlade

Wolfsister77 said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Town: House, myself, Cafe, ACSY, Mertex-I'm fairly confident with these town reads right now.
> Ice Scum: Mathblade, Sgt_Gath, Sameech-one of these 3 is town and I'm wrong, which one?
> Fire Scum: ScarletRage, TSO-one of these is town and I'm wrong, which one?
> 
> Thoughts on this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fire Scum -SR
> Ice Scum - You and TN I think
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You haven't been saying much about me or TN(TSO). Just SR. You have not done anything to show TSO or myself are the ice scum team. This is one of my main reasons for scum reading you. Your insistence on casting suspicions on people who most don't suspect as scum and your votes which are all scummy as hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SR should be the lynch today. I tunnel. I also point out scummy shit when it happens. The conversation should be focused on SR because she should be the lynch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, We can't do that because we there are still 3 scum alive and only 7 townies. We have to make sure we are doing this right. If you are wrong about SR, town is in bad shape. All suspicions should be brought forward to make sure we have the right lynch candidate this time, IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the right candidate is SR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thing is I don't trust you, nor am I going to go along with your reads when you are scumreading me for nothing. I know I'm a townie so that instantly makes me suspicious of you. You can call it OMGUS if you want. I call it not wanting any more mislynches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol I call it you being scum and OMGUS and wanting to deflect.
> 
> I am calling you out so yeah I am pretty sure I don't have your "trust". I don't need your "trust" I need to demonstrate that SR is scum to you. Those arguments posted earlier are factual whether or not you "trust" me.
> 
> @CaféAuLait PoE = Process of Elimination
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I'm going to listen to you, who is scumreading me, and who is acting extremely scummy yourself.
> 
> Yeah, if one or more of my town reads wants me to vote SR and gives me reason, I'll listen. I'll listen on others I find suspicious in my earlier list-from my town reads.
> 
> The only way you get someone to vote your way is gain their trust that you are correct in who you think is scum. Your concentration on SR does not do that for me because you could be scum from an opposing team, desperate to get her lynched and you need town's help. SR has put out some pretty townie posts also. I would prefer not to mislynch here if she's town. I would hope that would be a consideration of yours as well.
Click to expand...


Of course I don't want to mislynch anyone. SR is scum though.

The way to convince a player is scum is two fold.
1) Present logical arguments as to why they are scum.
2) Person to convince reads arguments, gives them a shot, analyzes them and agrees or disagrees. No trust involved.

If either SR or Wolf actually posted a decent argument as to who they want to lynch is scum I would consider it. However the arguments are not sound. Having made up your mind to ignore me is scummy wolf.


----------



## Wolfsister77

MathBlade said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also see excessive tunneling on one person, without being willing to look at others as extremely scummy.
> 
> So, while I switched to Gath, huge FoS on mathblade still for tunneling, scummy votes, scum reads on townies for no reason, and distracting the thread with noise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) I am making sure we lynch scum.
> SR is doing what is sometimes referred to as "lynch shopping". She realizes a lynch on a player is going no where so "let's have more discussion" and puts something scummy. If someone puts something scummy they agree and vote that player.
> 
> 2) I have my top three scum reads. To put my vote anywhere else would mean I am voting for someone I believe to be town. This is wrong. I do not want a mislynch so I will not contribute to lynching a townie.
> 
> 3)Not scum reading anyone for no reason. I gave reasons for SR and Wolf and TN/TSO was in prior days.
> 
> 4) My words are not noise. They are me taking my stand for what I believe in.
Click to expand...


You are being narrow minded, using faulty PoE-which really hurt me with my Grandma vote, and so stuck on certain people as scum, you are unwilling to look at new information or consider other candidates.

This is not helpful for end of game when lynching scum is super important. I can't show you or anyone my role PM but it is a complete waste of time to even think of going after me if we survive and get to a mylo/lylo situation. I will not tolerate it. You better have damn good reasons.


----------



## MathBlade

Wolfsister77 said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also see excessive tunneling on one person, without being willing to look at others as extremely scummy.
> 
> So, while I switched to Gath, huge FoS on mathblade still for tunneling, scummy votes, scum reads on townies for no reason, and distracting the thread with noise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) I am making sure we lynch scum.
> SR is doing what is sometimes referred to as "lynch shopping". She realizes a lynch on a player is going no where so "let's have more discussion" and puts something scummy. If someone puts something scummy they agree and vote that player.
> 
> 2) I have my top three scum reads. To put my vote anywhere else would mean I am voting for someone I believe to be town. This is wrong. I do not want a mislynch so I will not contribute to lynching a townie.
> 
> 3)Not scum reading anyone for no reason. I gave reasons for SR and Wolf and TN/TSO was in prior days.
> 
> 4) My words are not noise. They are me taking my stand for what I believe in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are being narrow minded, using faulty PoE-which really hurt me with my Grandma vote, and so stuck on certain people as scum, you are unwilling to look at new information or consider other candidates.
> 
> This is not helpful for end of game when lynching scum is super important. I can't show you or anyone my role PM but it is a complete waste of time to even think of going after me if we survive and get to a mylo/lylo situation. I will not tolerate it. You better have damn good reasons.
Click to expand...


Reasons already said. Threats do not help your "townie" view point. I don't care if I have to be lynched to show I am town and get people to do the right thing. I am always open to where I could have messed up but no one is posting anything more damning than lying to all of town about their role. Going to be pretty damn hard to beat intentionally deceiving town and trying to get me to do the same.


----------



## Wolfsister77

MathBlade said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Town: House, myself, Cafe, ACSY, Mertex-I'm fairly confident with these town reads right now.
> Ice Scum: Mathblade, Sgt_Gath, Sameech-one of these 3 is town and I'm wrong, which one?
> Fire Scum: ScarletRage, TSO-one of these is town and I'm wrong, which one?
> 
> Thoughts on this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fire Scum -SR
> Ice Scum - You and TN I think
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You haven't been saying much about me or TN(TSO). Just SR. You have not done anything to show TSO or myself are the ice scum team. This is one of my main reasons for scum reading you. Your insistence on casting suspicions on people who most don't suspect as scum and your votes which are all scummy as hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SR should be the lynch today. I tunnel. I also point out scummy shit when it happens. The conversation should be focused on SR because she should be the lynch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, We can't do that because we there are still 3 scum alive and only 7 townies. We have to make sure we are doing this right. If you are wrong about SR, town is in bad shape. All suspicions should be brought forward to make sure we have the right lynch candidate this time, IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the right candidate is SR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thing is I don't trust you, nor am I going to go along with your reads when you are scumreading me for nothing. I know I'm a townie so that instantly makes me suspicious of you. You can call it OMGUS if you want. I call it not wanting any more mislynches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol I call it you being scum and OMGUS and wanting to deflect.
> 
> I am calling you out so yeah I am pretty sure I don't have your "trust". I don't need your "trust" I need to demonstrate that SR is scum to you. Those arguments posted earlier are factual whether or not you "trust" me.
> 
> @CaféAuLait PoE = Process of Elimination
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I'm going to listen to you, who is scumreading me, and who is acting extremely scummy yourself.
> 
> Yeah, if one or more of my town reads wants me to vote SR and gives me reason, I'll listen. I'll listen on others I find suspicious in my earlier list-from my town reads.
> 
> The only way you get someone to vote your way is gain their trust that you are correct in who you think is scum. Your concentration on SR does not do that for me because you could be scum from an opposing team, desperate to get her lynched and you need town's help. SR has put out some pretty townie posts also. I would prefer not to mislynch here if she's town. I would hope that would be a consideration of yours as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I don't want to mislynch anyone. SR is scum though.
> 
> The way to convince a player is scum is two fold.
> 1) Present logical arguments as to why they are scum.
> 2) Person to convince reads arguments, gives them a shot, analyzes them and agrees or disagrees. No trust involved.
> 
> If either SR or Wolf actually posted a decent argument as to who they want to lynch is scum I would consider it. However the arguments are not sound. Having made up your mind to ignore me is scummy wolf.
Click to expand...


Meh-I find your SR reasons faulty. My reasons for you are explained-bad votes, tunneling, distractions. My reasons for Gath are appeasy behavior and bad votes. I used PoE for SR and TSO which I already explained hurt me with Grandma. Sameech I explained earlier as to why he should not be counted out completely.


----------



## Wolfsister77

MathBlade said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also see excessive tunneling on one person, without being willing to look at others as extremely scummy.
> 
> So, while I switched to Gath, huge FoS on mathblade still for tunneling, scummy votes, scum reads on townies for no reason, and distracting the thread with noise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) I am making sure we lynch scum.
> SR is doing what is sometimes referred to as "lynch shopping". She realizes a lynch on a player is going no where so "let's have more discussion" and puts something scummy. If someone puts something scummy they agree and vote that player.
> 
> 2) I have my top three scum reads. To put my vote anywhere else would mean I am voting for someone I believe to be town. This is wrong. I do not want a mislynch so I will not contribute to lynching a townie.
> 
> 3)Not scum reading anyone for no reason. I gave reasons for SR and Wolf and TN/TSO was in prior days.
> 
> 4) My words are not noise. They are me taking my stand for what I believe in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are being narrow minded, using faulty PoE-which really hurt me with my Grandma vote, and so stuck on certain people as scum, you are unwilling to look at new information or consider other candidates.
> 
> This is not helpful for end of game when lynching scum is super important. I can't show you or anyone my role PM but it is a complete waste of time to even think of going after me if we survive and get to a mylo/lylo situation. I will not tolerate it. You better have damn good reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Reasons already said. Threats do not help your "townie" view point. I don't care if I have to be lynched to show I am town and get people to do the right thing. I am always open to where I could have messed up but no one is posting anything more damning than lying to all of town about their role. Going to be pretty damn hard to beat intentionally deceiving town and trying to get me to do the same.
Click to expand...


Normally, I would not care if I'm lynched as town because town can still win and I am not a PR. However, right now, town needs to NOT mislynch so I do care. You can call them threats. I call it wanting a town win which is playing to my wincon.


----------



## ScarletRage

Mathblade, if you have three legitimate scumreads, it shouldn't matter which of them flips. Lynching scum is lynching scum. If there's only one scum left, then tunnelling makes sense. There's at least 3 so tunnelling one doesn't make sense.

I've put up reasons why Gath is scum. You've dismissed it saying Gath did one thing sort of townie. That's not rationally discussing cases at all.


----------



## MathBlade

Wolfsister77 said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Town: House, myself, Cafe, ACSY, Mertex-I'm fairly confident with these town reads right now.
> Ice Scum: Mathblade, Sgt_Gath, Sameech-one of these 3 is town and I'm wrong, which one?
> Fire Scum: ScarletRage, TSO-one of these is town and I'm wrong, which one?
> 
> Thoughts on this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fire Scum -SR
> Ice Scum - You and TN I think
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You haven't been saying much about me or TN(TSO). Just SR. You have not done anything to show TSO or myself are the ice scum team. This is one of my main reasons for scum reading you. Your insistence on casting suspicions on people who most don't suspect as scum and your votes which are all scummy as hell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> SR should be the lynch today. I tunnel. I also point out scummy shit when it happens. The conversation should be focused on SR because she should be the lynch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, We can't do that because we there are still 3 scum alive and only 7 townies. We have to make sure we are doing this right. If you are wrong about SR, town is in bad shape. All suspicions should be brought forward to make sure we have the right lynch candidate this time, IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And the right candidate is SR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thing is I don't trust you, nor am I going to go along with your reads when you are scumreading me for nothing. I know I'm a townie so that instantly makes me suspicious of you. You can call it OMGUS if you want. I call it not wanting any more mislynches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol I call it you being scum and OMGUS and wanting to deflect.
> 
> I am calling you out so yeah I am pretty sure I don't have your "trust". I don't need your "trust" I need to demonstrate that SR is scum to you. Those arguments posted earlier are factual whether or not you "trust" me.
> 
> @CaféAuLait PoE = Process of Elimination
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I'm going to listen to you, who is scumreading me, and who is acting extremely scummy yourself.
> 
> Yeah, if one or more of my town reads wants me to vote SR and gives me reason, I'll listen. I'll listen on others I find suspicious in my earlier list-from my town reads.
> 
> The only way you get someone to vote your way is gain their trust that you are correct in who you think is scum. Your concentration on SR does not do that for me because you could be scum from an opposing team, desperate to get her lynched and you need town's help. SR has put out some pretty townie posts also. I would prefer not to mislynch here if she's town. I would hope that would be a consideration of yours as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I don't want to mislynch anyone. SR is scum though.
> 
> The way to convince a player is scum is two fold.
> 1) Present logical arguments as to why they are scum.
> 2) Person to convince reads arguments, gives them a shot, analyzes them and agrees or disagrees. No trust involved.
> 
> If either SR or Wolf actually posted a decent argument as to who they want to lynch is scum I would consider it. However the arguments are not sound. Having made up your mind to ignore me is scummy wolf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Meh-I find your SR reasons faulty. My reasons for you are explained-bad votes, tunneling, distractions. My reasons for Gath are appeasy behavior and bad votes. I used PoE for SR and TSO which I already explained hurt me with Grandma. Sameech I explained earlier as to why he should not be counted out completely.
Click to expand...


1) Yes I voted Grandma but she was toxic. I stated such. I voted Avi stated such and that was a good vote. I don't see any "bad" votes. Moonglow was RVS and didn't seem nice.

Tunneling = protown during lynch shopping

Distractions = not doing what you want


----------



## Wolfsister77

MathBlade said:


> SR is doing what is sometimes referred to as "lynch shopping". She realizes a lynch on a player is going no where so "let's have more discussion" and puts something scummy. If someone puts something scummy they agree and vote that player.



She did this in game 3 as town. Vote hoping is not alignment indicative. It is the reasons for doing it that are.


----------



## MathBlade

ScarletRage said:


> Mathblade, if you have three legitimate scumreads, it shouldn't matter which of them flips. Lynching scum is lynching scum. If there's only one scum left, then tunnelling makes sense. There's at least 3 so tunnelling one doesn't make sense.
> 
> I've put up reasons why Gath is scum. You've dismissed it saying Gath did one thing sort of townie. That's not rationally discussing cases at all.


Right so Gath = town because of townfirm action. No further discussion needed. You disagree it is townfirm which is derp. When someone is townfirm you do not discuss their possibility of being scum.

So we can discuss you, Wolf, or TN/TSO. Your pick  I don't want to talk lynching townies to avoid a mislynch.


----------



## MathBlade

Wolfsister77 said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> SR is doing what is sometimes referred to as "lynch shopping". She realizes a lynch on a player is going no where so "let's have more discussion" and puts something scummy. If someone puts something scummy they agree and vote that player.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She did this in game 3 as town. Vote hoping is not alignment indicative. It is the reasons for doing it that are.
Click to expand...


Vote changing is not lynch shopping.

She has changed the discussion from me to Gath to tried Cafe then House (if I get my order right) then back to Gath. She is just trying to see who sticks aka spaghetti play rather than actually standing up for what she thinks.


----------



## Wolfsister77

MathBlade said:


> 1) Yes I voted Grandma but she was toxic. I stated such. I voted Avi stated such and that was a good vote. I don't see any "bad" votes. Moonglow was RVS and didn't seem nice.
> 
> Tunneling = protown during lynch shopping
> 
> Distractions = not doing what you want



Distractions=arguing with your sister for pages, tunneling is not protown and can be scummy at this point in the game, your vote placement on wagons that are town is scummy.


----------



## ScarletRage

MathBlade said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mathblade, if you have three legitimate scumreads, it shouldn't matter which of them flips. Lynching scum is lynching scum. If there's only one scum left, then tunnelling makes sense. There's at least 3 so tunnelling one doesn't make sense.
> 
> I've put up reasons why Gath is scum. You've dismissed it saying Gath did one thing sort of townie. That's not rationally discussing cases at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Right so Gath = town because of townfirm action. No further discussion needed. You disagree it is townfirm which is derp. When someone is townfirm you do not discuss their possibility of being scum.
> 
> So we can discuss you, Wolf, or TN/TSO. Your pick  I don't want to talk lynching townies to avoid a mislynch.
Click to expand...


Except even Cafe, a town read of yours, has said that's not a townfirm action. Your post also completely excludes the point of Gath being Fire scum. He cannot give the keys to himself.

The group has asked to discuss everyone. Discussing everyone is good.

Can you go through your townreads and explain why each one is town?


----------



## Wolfsister77

MathBlade said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mathblade, if you have three legitimate scumreads, it shouldn't matter which of them flips. Lynching scum is lynching scum. If there's only one scum left, then tunnelling makes sense. There's at least 3 so tunnelling one doesn't make sense.
> 
> I've put up reasons why Gath is scum. You've dismissed it saying Gath did one thing sort of townie. That's not rationally discussing cases at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Right so Gath = town because of townfirm action. No further discussion needed. You disagree it is townfirm which is derp. When someone is townfirm you do not discuss their possibility of being scum.
> 
> So we can discuss you, Wolf, or TN/TSO. Your pick  I don't want to talk lynching townies to avoid a mislynch.
Click to expand...


So no matter how many times I tell you that it would be stupid of scum to give those keys to their scum buddies or hold them, you are going to townread someone simply for making a smart scum move and looking town for it.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also see excessive tunneling on one person, without being willing to look at others as extremely scummy.
> 
> So, while I switched to Gath, huge FoS on mathblade still for tunneling, scummy votes, scum reads on townies for no reason, and distracting the thread with noise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) I am making sure we lynch scum.
> SR is doing what is sometimes referred to as "lynch shopping". She realizes a lynch on a player is going no where so "let's have more discussion" and puts something scummy. If someone puts something scummy they agree and vote that player.
> 
> 2) I have my top three scum reads. To put my vote anywhere else would mean I am voting for someone I believe to be town. This is wrong. I do not want a mislynch so I will not contribute to lynching a townie.
> 
> 3)Not scum reading anyone for no reason. I gave reasons for SR and Wolf and TN/TSO was in prior days.
> 
> 4) My words are not noise. They are me taking my stand for what I believe in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are being narrow minded, using faulty PoE-which really hurt me with my Grandma vote, and so stuck on certain people as scum, you are unwilling to look at new information or consider other candidates.
> 
> This is not helpful for end of game when lynching scum is super important. I can't show you or anyone my role PM but it is a complete waste of time to even think of going after me if we survive and get to a mylo/lylo situation. I will not tolerate it. You better have damn good reasons.
Click to expand...



Wolf, this is so unlike you. You keep doing this. And it is confusing to me.

I can tell you that I have waffled on you being scum and SR being so sure you are town is a bit confusing to me, but hey I may have missed your town game where you acted like this prior. IDK. All I know is you seem very arrogant or maybe it is aggressive -the word I am looking for and it seems off.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I'll explain my town reads also, then I need sleep.

Cafe and ACSY-active, trying to figure things out, asking good questions, honest and open with sharing information. Mertex-doc claim. House-a lot of this is talking in the hood-he's very townie acting and active and interested in scumhunting, when I pressured him earlier in the game-he reacted as a townie would to being called scum-pissy and indignant-not trying to appease me.


----------



## MathBlade

ScarletRage said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mathblade, if you have three legitimate scumreads, it shouldn't matter which of them flips. Lynching scum is lynching scum. If there's only one scum left, then tunnelling makes sense. There's at least 3 so tunnelling one doesn't make sense.
> 
> I've put up reasons why Gath is scum. You've dismissed it saying Gath did one thing sort of townie. That's not rationally discussing cases at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Right so Gath = town because of townfirm action. No further discussion needed. You disagree it is townfirm which is derp. When someone is townfirm you do not discuss their possibility of being scum.
> 
> So we can discuss you, Wolf, or TN/TSO. Your pick  I don't want to talk lynching townies to avoid a mislynch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except even Cafe, a town read of yours, has said that's not a townfirm action. Your post also completely excludes the point of Gath being Fire scum. He cannot give the keys to himself.
> 
> The group has asked to discuss everyone. Discussing everyone is good.
> 
> Can you go through your townreads and explain why each one is town?
Click to expand...


Me = Town because I am
Mertex = Town because how she claimed Doc not that she did.
Sameech = Town because he told us accurately Avi was scum and tunneled it. (protown instance of tunneling when he was right.)
Cafe = Asking learning questions to better themselves that they could just ask a scum partner if they had one.
House = Town for his probing of everyone and wanting to get to the root of things.
Aye = Obvious town Not a single person has mentioned they could be scum. Has a neon sign town.
Gath = Townfirm based on keys.


----------



## ScarletRage

I've mentioned Aye could be scum... he's my third scum read. If no one is discussing someone as a suspect, that's a problem.

Cafe, Wolf seems pretty town to me, but let's have a discussion on that tomorrow IRL.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Damn, this has sure gone south in a hurry. lol

@CaféAuLait

Why do you think I'm scum all of the sudden? What did you see looking back over the thread?

I can't very well defend myself if I don't know what I'm accused of.


----------



## ScarletRage

*If no one's discussing someone over the span of the game...

Mertex has been discussed to death and thoroughly cleared.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ScarletRage said:


> *If no one's discussing someone over the span of the game...
> 
> Mertex has been discussed to death and thoroughly cleared.



Nonsense. She was one of the strongest voices pushing for Grandma's lynch, and her doc claim still has not been confirmed.

She also seems to be suspiciously chummy with Aye, and has been pretty much all game.

When was she "townfirmed?"


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also see excessive tunneling on one person, without being willing to look at others as extremely scummy.
> 
> So, while I switched to Gath, huge FoS on mathblade still for tunneling, scummy votes, scum reads on townies for no reason, and distracting the thread with noise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) I am making sure we lynch scum.
> SR is doing what is sometimes referred to as "lynch shopping". She realizes a lynch on a player is going no where so "let's have more discussion" and puts something scummy. If someone puts something scummy they agree and vote that player.
> 
> 2) I have my top three scum reads. To put my vote anywhere else would mean I am voting for someone I believe to be town. This is wrong. I do not want a mislynch so I will not contribute to lynching a townie.
> 
> 3)Not scum reading anyone for no reason. I gave reasons for SR and Wolf and TN/TSO was in prior days.
> 
> 4) My words are not noise. They are me taking my stand for what I believe in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are being narrow minded, using faulty PoE-which really hurt me with my Grandma vote, and so stuck on certain people as scum, you are unwilling to look at new information or consider other candidates.
> 
> This is not helpful for end of game when lynching scum is super important. I can't show you or anyone my role PM but it is a complete waste of time to even think of going after me if we survive and get to a mylo/lylo situation. I will not tolerate it. You better have damn good reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf, this is so unlike you. You keep doing this. And it is confusing to me.
> 
> I can tell you that I have waffled on you being scum and SR being so sure you are town is a bit confusing to me, but hey I may have missed your town game where you acted like this prior. IDK. All I know is you seem very arrogant or maybe it is aggressive -the word I am looking for and it seems off.
Click to expand...


You've played with me when I was scum in game 3 and have not played with me as town. It isn't arrogance. It is wanting a town win. If I sense scum trying to set me up, I will not be happy with it.


----------



## MathBlade

ScarletRage said:


> I've mentioned Aye could be scum... he's my third scum read. If no one is discussing someone as a suspect, that's a problem.
> 
> Cafe, Wolf seems pretty town to me, but let's have a discussion on that tomorrow IRL.


You have mentioned everyone but you and Wolf and now Mertex could be scum. What is it now? Gath? Me? Aye? House? Cafe?


----------



## CaféAuLait

MathBlade said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also see excessive tunneling on one person, without being willing to look at others as extremely scummy.
> 
> So, while I switched to Gath, huge FoS on mathblade still for tunneling, scummy votes, scum reads on townies for no reason, and distracting the thread with noise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) I am making sure we lynch scum.
> SR is doing what is sometimes referred to as "lynch shopping". She realizes a lynch on a player is going no where so "let's have more discussion" and puts something scummy. If someone puts something scummy they agree and vote that player.
> 
> 2) I have my top three scum reads. To put my vote anywhere else would mean I am voting for someone I believe to be town. This is wrong. I do not want a mislynch so I will not contribute to lynching a townie.
> 
> 3)Not scum reading anyone for no reason. I gave reasons for SR and Wolf and TN/TSO was in prior days.
> 
> 4) My words are not noise. They are me taking my stand for what I believe in.
Click to expand...



It's funny this is the way she plays here all the time, maybe she plays differently elsewhere? I have no clue what your QT looks like thought, so maybe this is why you are so sure she is scum? 


I just hope the both of you have not ruled out other players because you seem to have blinders on when it comes to each other. I mean this to the both of you not just you and I hope this does not come off as condescending, if it does I apologize. You replaced someone who was reading as scum prior to your arrival, I was so happy to get a replacement because that player has a history of being a non-participant and to be honest was happy we were getting yet another experienced player. I just hope the rivalry between the two of you does not out shadow your play.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

@tso!

Are you aware that you are in a neighborhood? Do you have the link for it?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also see excessive tunneling on one person, without being willing to look at others as extremely scummy.
> 
> So, while I switched to Gath, huge FoS on mathblade still for tunneling, scummy votes, scum reads on townies for no reason, and distracting the thread with noise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) I am making sure we lynch scum.
> SR is doing what is sometimes referred to as "lynch shopping". She realizes a lynch on a player is going no where so "let's have more discussion" and puts something scummy. If someone puts something scummy they agree and vote that player.
> 
> 2) I have my top three scum reads. To put my vote anywhere else would mean I am voting for someone I believe to be town. This is wrong. I do not want a mislynch so I will not contribute to lynching a townie.
> 
> 3)Not scum reading anyone for no reason. I gave reasons for SR and Wolf and TN/TSO was in prior days.
> 
> 4) My words are not noise. They are me taking my stand for what I believe in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are being narrow minded, using faulty PoE-which really hurt me with my Grandma vote, and so stuck on certain people as scum, you are unwilling to look at new information or consider other candidates.
> 
> This is not helpful for end of game when lynching scum is super important. I can't show you or anyone my role PM but it is a complete waste of time to even think of going after me if we survive and get to a mylo/lylo situation. I will not tolerate it. You better have damn good reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf, this is so unlike you. You keep doing this. And it is confusing to me.
> 
> I can tell you that I have waffled on you being scum and SR being so sure you are town is a bit confusing to me, but hey I may have missed your town game where you acted like this prior. IDK. All I know is you seem very arrogant or maybe it is aggressive -the word I am looking for and it seems off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've played with me when I was scum in game 3 and have not played with me as town. It isn't arrogance. It is wanting a town win. If I sense scum trying to set me up, I will not be happy with it.
Click to expand...



I have read your other town game though.


----------



## ScarletRage

Mertex said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sameech was on my list too because of what Avatar said after he was lynched and the fact he knew about what Aye and grandma were saying in Central. His meta is off but he has a lot of Real life stuff going on right now as well and if he is the PR he claims I can see him lying low. However, I am shocked not a single claimed PR has been killed by scum yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you shocked?  They cancel each other if they both aim for the same person.  Right now I'm the only PR that has claimed.  We know they both cancelled each other once ( probably both aimed for me).  That is not hard to figure out.
Click to expand...


I missed this. Sameech and I are PRs who haveclaimed.


----------



## MathBlade

Anywho I am going to sleep. 

@CaféAuLait What is in the QT contributes to it. She tried to set me up to do scummy things and continually "lynch shops" and gets frustrated when I don't help her mislynch.


----------



## ScarletRage

MathBlade said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've mentioned Aye could be scum... he's my third scum read. If no one is discussing someone as a suspect, that's a problem.
> 
> Cafe, Wolf seems pretty town to me, but let's have a discussion on that tomorrow IRL.
> 
> 
> 
> You have mentioned everyone but you and Wolf and now Mertex could be scum. What is it now? Gath? Me? Aye? House? Cafe?
Click to expand...

No. I have mentioned discussing them. I am not 100% certain. That is rational. Stop accusing me of doubtcasting when I am not.

I am pretty sure Cafe Wolf and House are town but I am willing to discuss things.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

MathBlade said:


> Anywho I am going to sleep.
> 
> @CaféAuLait What is in the QT contributes to it. *She tried to set me up to do scummy things and continually "lynch shops" and gets frustrated when I don't help her mislynch.*



That seems to be exactly what I have observed from her so far (if SR is who you are referring to here). She rushes around like a chicken with her head cut off making hyper-aggressive accusations, and then she gets all pissy and spastic when everyone else doesn't play along.

Just two days ago she was *convinced* that Mertex was scum. Now she regards her as being "townfirmed" for no apparent reason.

Ummm... Wtf changed?


----------



## ScarletRage

@CafeAuLait, please leave your thoughts on Wolf. Take your time as I will not read it and reply tonight.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I also see excessive tunneling on one person, without being willing to look at others as extremely scummy.
> 
> So, while I switched to Gath, huge FoS on mathblade still for tunneling, scummy votes, scum reads on townies for no reason, and distracting the thread with noise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) I am making sure we lynch scum.
> SR is doing what is sometimes referred to as "lynch shopping". She realizes a lynch on a player is going no where so "let's have more discussion" and puts something scummy. If someone puts something scummy they agree and vote that player.
> 
> 2) I have my top three scum reads. To put my vote anywhere else would mean I am voting for someone I believe to be town. This is wrong. I do not want a mislynch so I will not contribute to lynching a townie.
> 
> 3)Not scum reading anyone for no reason. I gave reasons for SR and Wolf and TN/TSO was in prior days.
> 
> 4) My words are not noise. They are me taking my stand for what I believe in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are being narrow minded, using faulty PoE-which really hurt me with my Grandma vote, and so stuck on certain people as scum, you are unwilling to look at new information or consider other candidates.
> 
> This is not helpful for end of game when lynching scum is super important. I can't show you or anyone my role PM but it is a complete waste of time to even think of going after me if we survive and get to a mylo/lylo situation. I will not tolerate it. You better have damn good reasons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf, this is so unlike you. You keep doing this. And it is confusing to me.
> 
> I can tell you that I have waffled on you being scum and SR being so sure you are town is a bit confusing to me, but hey I may have missed your town game where you acted like this prior. IDK. All I know is you seem very arrogant or maybe it is aggressive -the word I am looking for and it seems off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've played with me when I was scum in game 3 and have not played with me as town. It isn't arrogance. It is wanting a town win. If I sense scum trying to set me up, I will not be happy with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have read your other town game though.
Click to expand...


Right, and I was so aggressive that RD investigated me night 1 as a cop. That was her reason for doing so. I also posted a hell of a lot more. Frankly, as scum, I lurked too much D2 and was a huge tell. That plus the damn cop investigated me again. I always get investigated. For whatever reason.


----------



## ScarletRage

Sgt_Gath said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anywho I am going to sleep.
> 
> @CaféAuLait What is in the QT contributes to it. *She tried to set me up to do scummy things and continually "lynch shops" and gets frustrated when I don't help her mislynch.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That seems to be exactly what I have observed from her so far (if SR is who you are referring to here). She rushes around like a chicken with her head cut off making hyper-aggressive accusations, and then she gets all pissy and spastic when everyone else doesn't play along.
> 
> Just two days ago she was *convinced* that Mertex was scum. Now she regards her as being "townfirmed" for no apparent reason.
> 
> Ummm... Wtf changed?
Click to expand...


That's vague. Two game days ago, I thought Grandma was the doctor. I was likely wrong. If there's a doctor at all, Mertex is it. The setup strongly suggests one.


----------



## tso!

I'll catch up - got to page 196. You guys move p fast.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ScarletRage said:


> That's vague. Two game days ago, I thought Grandma was the doctor. I was likely wrong. If there's a doctor at all, Mertex is it. *The setup strongly suggests one.*



A) Why?

B) If there isn't a doctor (which is entirely possible given how no kill attempt has been blocked by a doctor's abilities so far), a false doc claim would actually be an excellent cover for scum. Given some of Mertex's more suspicious behavior and associations throughout the game, there is really no reason whatsoever to consider her as being "confirmed" town as such.

This is just more of your usual self-contradictory flailing.


----------



## ScarletRage

If there is no doc, there is zero reason to give Rosie the Macho modifier as we already know the shield would protect Rosie.

And with that good night.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ScarletRage said:


> If there is no doc, there is zero reason to give Rosie the Macho modifier as we already know the shield would protect Rosie.
> 
> And with that good night.



Other protective abilities have come into play throughout the game.

Someone made a player "ice proof" on D1, as I recall, and Mertex stole a "meatshield" ability earlier as well.

The existence of the Macho modifier proves exactly nothing as far as the presence of a Doc role in the game is concerned.


----------



## Wolfsister77

*Unvote
*
I have to think all this through and it's not happening tonight. Good discussion however I thought.

Good night!!


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and I will say this I am not up for any quick lynch either, I will wait for responses and or counter arguments. We don't need any more quick lynches and I fully take responsibility for my misvote on Grandma. I feel badly for it and wished I had pulled my vote before leaving the game. Either way she stated she was leaving on way or the other, even said she would find a way to get mod killed and I did not want to see yet another game go down the toilet after all the hard work put in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We should talk about everyone then to be sure. House hasn't really been discussed critically. I am leaning town but I get an intellectual vibe from him. I tend to get that from older players as they tend to debate more formally. Let's discuss him.
Click to expand...

Flattery will get you everywhere, darling.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> PoE is process of elimination. It is dangerous because if any one of your reads is wrong, the likelihood of the conclusion being wrong greatly increases and evidence is found to support the conclusion which is bad scumhunting.
> 
> Someone is discussed, not to tunnel them but to highlight new facts and information to discuss with the group.
> 
> I stepped away from a good chunk of that train but House spent a fair amount of time at the end arguing Grandma was town. If so, why was it so difficult to get him to vote elsewhere?



I wasn't technically arguing she was town insomuch as admitting that my view was biased, and thus tainted & unreliable for a vote.

I didn't change my opinion of her, I just knew my opinion was colored by irrelevant events.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> Yeah, if one or more of my town reads wants me to vote SR and gives me reason, I'll listen.



I'ma call your bluff here, Miss Wolfie.  I gave you plenty of reasons.

You're just determined not to vote for SR and throw out one rationalization after another over it.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> Mathblade, if you have three legitimate scumreads, it shouldn't matter which of them flips. Lynching scum is lynching scum. If there's only one scum left, then tunnelling makes sense. There's at least 3 so tunnelling one doesn't make sense.



Bad logic is bad.

If we lynch fire, there will only be 1 NK.  If we lynch ice, there will continue to be 2 NK for another night at the minimum.

We need to lynch fire to maximize our chances.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> I've mentioned Aye could be scum... he's my third scum read. If no one is discussing someone as a suspect, that's a problem.
> 
> Cafe, Wolf seems pretty town to me, but let's have a discussion on that tomorrow IRL.



If people are not supposed to be discussing the game via PM, then I would think discussing it IRL when all other members are not present to participate would be an extension of that rule.

@Wake  clarification?


----------



## House

It's late and I'm tired from driving all day, but here's my reads at the moment.

01) *Sameech*♂ 
null, unchallenged PR claim is indicative of town, but not conclusive in itself.  That Avatar painted him as scum can read both ways as well, considering it would serve scum's purpose to both out an enemy scum OR cause a PR mislynch.  It's a gamble I don't care to take.

02) *CafeAuLait*♀
Early on, I thought she was acting pretty scummy over the whole Moonglow thing, but that was my error.  Cafe has been solid town for a long time.

03) *Avatar4321*♂
Dead fire scum is dead.

04) *AyeCantSeeYou*♀
Solid town on Aye.  No idea why anyone would try to paint her using her ability as scummy, considering it was time limited.  Confirmed not fire scum considering she was jailed when fire got an NK with only 1 remaining member of fire left alive.

05) *T S O*♂ 
I had tn9876543210 as scum primarily due to his lurking/inaction & jump to hammer

06) *FA_Q2*♂
Dead townie is dead.

07) *sgt_gath*♂
n00b town is n00b.  He's being run up by scum trying to deflect attention from themselves (herself), and I refuse to participate in it.

08) *moonglow*♂
dead irrelevant person is dead.

09) *Shaitra*♀
Dead townie is dead.

10) *Grandma*♀
Dead townie is dead.

11) *Mertex*♀
Doc is a bold PR claim, but it is as yet uncontested.  That scum still hasn't taken her out several nights after she outed herself boggles the mind and casts a little doubt, however.

12) *RosieS*♀
Dead macho cop is dead.

13) *MathBlade*♀ 
Not quite sure what to make of Math.  If she's scum, she's probably ice.

14) *ScarletRage*♀ 
Solid scum, and I'd be willing to bet fire.  She is desperate to keep attention off of her, bargains with players for votes ("vote _so and so_ with me for 48 hours then I'll vote for who you want"), and keeps scum slipping in her wordy diatribes ("the other scum team" in multiple posts).  Not buying the flimsy excuse for the slips.

Her posts also reek of desperation which is consistent with the attitude the sole remaining member of fire would have.  After all, if SR dies, her team loses with no redemption from beyond the grave.

15) *House*♂
I'm down with town.

16) *Wolfsister77*♀
Questionable judgment, but solid town.


----------



## House

Forgot to mention about #14, Scarlet basically invited ice to kill Mertex.  Her post about the doc being a "high priority for the other scum team" looks suspiciously like an attempted communication with said "_*other*_ scum team".


----------



## House

Mertex said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and good eye Mertex!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I caught that in post 3720 and that's why my vote remains on her until I am satisfied with an explanation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> To provide parity, Scarlet responded to 3720 thus:
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> @House
> 
> Both teams would want to kill Mertex. That is a factor given scum wouldn't want to kill the other guy. *I think that got garbled.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (emphasis mine)
> 
> Garbled is right, I'd say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Garbled?  I remember Game 1, Moonglow made the same mistake, and turned out to be Scum.
Click to expand...


That was the point I was trying to make without being ham-handed about it.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> Town: House, myself, Cafe, ACSY, Mertex-I'm fairly confident with these town reads right now.
> Ice Scum: Mathblade, Sgt_Gath, Sameech-one of these 3 is town and I'm wrong, which one?
> Fire Scum: ScarletRage, TSO-one of these is town and I'm wrong, which one?
> 
> Thoughts on this?



Question... why couldn't TSO be ice?


----------



## House

@ScarletRage You mentioned Mertex, Sameech, and you having a PR... but I don't recall ever reading your PR claim.

Enlighten me.


----------



## House

1463 miles driven in two days... I'm beat.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> It's easier to tunnel on newbie solely for being new.



Those of you building a wagon on @Sgt_Gath should pay attention to this.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> *Wolfsister77*♀
> Questionable judgment, but solid town.



How dare you. My judgement has been solid this whole game. It's been perfect. No laughing.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Town: House, myself, Cafe, ACSY, Mertex-I'm fairly confident with these town reads right now.
> Ice Scum: Mathblade, Sgt_Gath, Sameech-one of these 3 is town and I'm wrong, which one?
> Fire Scum: ScarletRage, TSO-one of these is town and I'm wrong, which one?
> 
> Thoughts on this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question... why couldn't TSO be ice?
Click to expand...


Could be ice. I'm thinking mathblade likely is and she has been pushing TSO as scum so that wouldn't make sense as much.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, if one or more of my town reads wants me to vote SR and gives me reason, I'll listen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'ma call your bluff here, Miss Wolfie.  I gave you plenty of reasons.
> 
> You're just determined not to vote for SR and throw out one rationalization after another over it.
Click to expand...


I'm trying to make sure she isn't town. I don't want to lynch a townie. I don't want too many votes on someone until we are reasonable certain-meaning most of my town reads want to vote her and I know why.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> @ScarletRage You mentioned Mertex, Sameech, and you having a PR... but I don't recall ever reading your PR claim.
> 
> Enlighten me.



Ice proof would be a PR if it is real. If it is real, it would be valuable if we get fire. Another reason I am making sure on her.


----------



## Wake

*Our ongoing game should only be discussed in this thread and the Neighborhoods.*

*Planning to work in a VC among today's chaotic schedule.*


----------



## MathBlade

House said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've mentioned Aye could be scum... he's my third scum read. If no one is discussing someone as a suspect, that's a problem.
> 
> Cafe, Wolf seems pretty town to me, but let's have a discussion on that tomorrow IRL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If people are not supposed to be discussing the game via PM, then I would think discussing it IRL when all other members are not present to participate would be an extension of that rule.
> 
> @Wake  clarification?
Click to expand...

@House She means tomorrow in real time versus tomorrow game time. It is an abbreviation commonly used on other forums.


----------



## House

MathBlade said:


> @House She means tomorrow in real time versus tomorrow game time. It is an abbreviation commonly used on other forums.



in real time would be IRT, wouldn't it?


----------



## MathBlade

House said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> @House She means tomorrow in real time versus tomorrow game time. It is an abbreviation commonly used on other forums.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in real time would be IRT, wouldn't it?
Click to expand...

Unfortunately no.

The more accepted version is toMorrow for the next day in real life but then other people would go why are you capitalizing the M?

However In Real Life or In Real Time or toMorrow are all acceptable forms of saying the next 24 hours.


----------



## MathBlade

IRL is just waaaay more common than IRT in mafia


----------



## ScarletRage

IRL = In real life. Same thing. I wanted Cafe's case for Wolf scum here.

I feel relatively confident TSO will refuse to vote me when he sees the wagon.

@House, Firescum is a bonus. We cannot afford to lynch town. I do not care what scum flips but I will dance if Gath or Mathblade flips firescum.

I know there are three scum but I do not feel as confident about anyone else flipping scum.

The Grandma wagon was bad. Gath's vote was horrendous. There is a difference between noob scum and noob town. Noob town tend to be less confident in their reads but do not preemptively seek approval as has been discussed.


----------



## MathBlade

My sister is scum but not a cheat  it was just she wanted to sleep. 

Speaking of which work or sleep for me since got woken up this morning.


----------



## ScarletRage

MathBlade said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> @House She means tomorrow in real time versus tomorrow game time. It is an abbreviation commonly used on other forums.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in real time would be IRT, wouldn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unfortunately no.
> 
> The more accepted version is toMorrow for the next day in real life but then other people would go why are you capitalizing the M?
> 
> However In Real Life or In Real Time or toMorrow are all acceptable forms of saying the next 24 hours.
Click to expand...

Can you show any more obvious buddying to House? Unfortunately, you can't use IRL as a reason to paint me as scummy.

You are trying to get close to him while I am documenting what patterns I see. For instance, I tend to like older players is true. His age reflects in his voice. Thus causing the belief he ain't new.


----------



## ScarletRage

@MathBlade, How is that wall of game based reasons to townread everyone coming? You know one with game based reasons?

Your Gath conftown read is shit because you are forcing it because you want me flip and youare his buddy. There are far too many conftowns.

I said icescum will want to lynch me. Who has solidly come after me since Day 2 to the ignorance of all else? You. Who has ignored their townreads saying Gath is not confirmed town?

You give Gath credit for having keys. Yet you refuse to acknowledge my play was incredibly protown if honest.


----------



## ScarletRage

You have shut down our hood, which is incredibly anti-town. People are asking me to give you an opportunity to be townread.

I cannot do that if you do not act like town.


----------



## MathBlade

ScarletRage said:


> @MathBlade, How is that wall of game based reasons to townread everyone coming? You know one with game based reasons?
> 
> Your Gath conftown read is shit because you are forcing it because you want me flip and youare his buddy. There are far too many conftowns.
> 
> I said icescum will want to lynch me. Who has solidly come after me since Day 2 to the ignorance of all else? You. Who has ignored their townreads saying Gath is not confirmed town?
> 
> You give Gath credit for having keys. Yet you refuse to acknowledge my play was incredibly protown if honest.



1) did it last night.
It is a big post with name = reason

2) Waaaaaaah! I don't like your deduction but only say you're wrong and should come with me.

3) lol if honest. If you have to qualify your own statements with if honest you are lying. And no. If you are Iceproof townie IMO the proper play is to shut up and let the other team think you are ice scum. I think it is very anti town to lie to all of town and then try to make me look scummy for catching you.

4) if you are honest (which I don't think you are) your death would likely confirm a fireproof townie. I don't have to do anything.

One more try for bed.


----------



## MathBlade

Oh and being helpful != buddying == decent player.


----------



## ScarletRage

If the fireproof townie does not announce before I die, it is a fake claim. I am seriously thinking there are three ice scum if the fireproof townie does not claim.


----------



## ScarletRage

Your reasons were deficient. Gath was mechanics that your other townreads disagree with.

Your read on Wolf was scum despite Wolf and Cafe having many similarities but for voting you.

I was highlighting your only move is to highlight me as a liar or revoke your Gath conftown read.


----------



## Mertex

Sgt_Gath said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's vague. Two game days ago, I thought Grandma was the doctor. I was likely wrong. If there's a doctor at all, Mertex is it. *The setup strongly suggests one.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A) Why?
> 
> B) If there isn't a doctor (which is entirely possible given how no kill attempt has been blocked by a doctor's abilities so far), a false doc claim would actually be an excellent cover for scum. Given some of Mertex's more suspicious behavior and associations throughout the game, there is really no reason whatsoever to consider her as being "confirmed" town as such.
Click to expand...

How do you know that?  Night 1 Ice failed.  I had protection so some are saying that Ice couldn't have come after me, I protected tn, he wasn't killed and Ice had a no-kill.  How can you be so sure that it wasn't due to my protection?  The only reason I'm still alive is because Fire/Ice can't coordinate and they're afraid of cancelling each other again.



> This is just more of your usual self-contradictory flailing.


I'm more prone to believe Math than SR, because Math isn't all over the place.


----------



## ScarletRage

Gath knows that because he is scum. That is most likely fire. That is also why he could drop the push on who you healed n1. If we know who scum did not attack n1, then we know someone else who was immune to the ice kill. Gath only knows that if icescum.

Town tend to be less focused Mertex. Scum already know the answer, so they have to force a narrative. Town are investigating and do not know the alignments of players. We do not have the same focus.

You know Grandma flipped town. You know people egged you on. Yet you are voting me with the same players who lynched Grandma.


----------



## ScarletRage

Derp gath most likely ice not fire.


----------



## Mertex

House said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've mentioned Aye could be scum... he's my third scum read. If no one is discussing someone as a suspect, that's a problem.
> 
> Cafe, Wolf seems pretty town to me, but let's have a discussion on that tomorrow IRL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If people are not supposed to be discussing the game via PM, then I would think discussing it IRL when all other members are not present to participate would be an extension of that rule.
> 
> @Wake  clarification?
Click to expand...




House said:


> @ScarletRage You mentioned Mertex, Sameech, and you having a PR... but I don't recall ever reading your PR claim.
> 
> Enlighten me.



She said something about being Ice immune which I find rather questionable.  Why would anyone have immunity from a Scum kill for the whole game?  It doesn't make sense.  I asked about it and never got an answer from her that I could see.  There is a difference between PRs and abilities, and abilities are no longer applicable, IIRC that Wake said were only good for N1/N2.


----------



## ScarletRage

I missed your question Mertex.

The immunity from ice kill musy be balanced by something. That I admit should feel off. I am thinking balanced by ice having more power.

I originally figured there was no doctor just ice and fire proof townies. Sameech claiming Night Watcher said the roles were already different (figured no cop but watcher and tracker). So doctor made less sense.

Grandma's push on you then made me think she was the doctor. I was wrong.


----------



## ScarletRage

Mertex said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've mentioned Aye could be scum... he's my third scum read. If no one is discussing someone as a suspect, that's a problem.
> 
> Cafe, Wolf seems pretty town to me, but let's have a discussion on that tomorrow IRL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If people are not supposed to be discussing the game via PM, then I would think discussing it IRL when all other members are not present to participate would be an extension of that rule.
> 
> @Wake  clarification?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> @ScarletRage You mentioned Mertex, Sameech, and you having a PR... but I don't recall ever reading your PR claim.
> 
> Enlighten me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She said something about being Ice immune which I find rather questionable.  Why would anyone have immunity from a Scum kill for the whole game?  It doesn't make sense.  I asked about it and never got an answer from her that I could see.  There is a difference between PRs and abilities, and abilities are no longer applicable, IIRC that Wake said were only good for N1/N2.
Click to expand...

Being Iceproof townie is my PR.

I was a swapper that swapped Mebelle and Sameech.


----------



## ScarletRage

Can you please tell me who you healed N1 and only N1? I am trying to deduce how many options firescum had. I want to compare that to AV's reads yesterday.


----------



## ScarletRage

Avatar's reads day 2 I mean.


----------



## ScarletRage

Shit...if there are three icescum...that means this is lylo unless firescum shoot ice scum.


----------



## ScarletRage

Mertex unvote me or at least if I flip town do not heal Mathblade or Sgt. Gath.


----------



## MathBlade

ScarletRage said:


> Shit...if there are three icescum...that means this is lylo unless firescum shoot ice scum.


The rules state only two ice scum. With this many newbies I am not considering bastard mod. You are just driving up paranoia because you are a liar.

If people would look at this calmly and rationally they'd realize SR is scum and detrimental to town due to lynch shopping.


----------



## MathBlade

ScarletRage said:


> Mertex unvote me or at least if I flip town do not heal Mathblade or Sgt. Gath.


Again...There is the if. I know I am town and I will flip town. There is no "if".


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wake said:


> There will be two Mafia factions with two members each.​Fire Mafia​and​Ice Mafia​.​





ScarletRage said:


> If the fireproof townie does not announce before I die, it is a fake claim. I am seriously thinking there are three ice scum if the fireproof townie does not claim.





ScarletRage said:


> Shit...if there are three icescum...that means this is lylo unless firescum shoot ice scum.



According to the 2nd Post of the game, 3 ice scum is not possible.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake wouldn't do that to us.


----------



## ScarletRage

Ok. Sorry. I am exhausted tired and paranoid.

Mertex is right though. Icescum have to have something to balance me being iceproof.

Mathblade, there is no if to me. There is an if to everyone else. I am not lynch shopping. I want the lynch to be you or Gath. My townreads have asked me to discuss other people so I am.

Funny how when people call for rational discussion of others Mathblade basocally tells everyone to fuck off.

Aye/Math/Metex, suppose I am town. What happens next?


----------



## ScarletRage

Given the votes on me, only Wolf and Cafe can be fireproof at this time. Wolf I hope would have claimed so we could lynch Mathblade.

So that leaves Cafe or ice scum having a PR themselves.


----------



## ScarletRage

I am probably dead because scum vote parked yet again. This is so fucking frustrating being the expert here and people refuse to fucking listen out of paranoia.


----------



## ScarletRage

My arguments are sound and drowned out by Mathblade.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> Given the votes on me, only Wolf and Cafe can be fireproof at this time. Wolf I hope would have claimed so we could lynch Mathblade.
> 
> So that leaves Cafe or ice scum having a PR themselves.



I'm VT.


----------



## ScarletRage

So that leaves Cafe to be fireproof or icescum having a PR to balance.


----------



## ScarletRage

Well shit I forgot TN and TSO. They could be too.


----------



## ScarletRage

*TSO you are not taking a bullet. If you are fireproof claim it before I am mislynched.*


----------



## Mertex

ScarletRage said:


> Can you please tell me who you healed N1 and only N1? I am trying to deduce how many options firescum had. I want to compare that to AV's reads yesterday.



I've said this several times.  I protected Tn on N1.  Ice must have tried to kill him because according to some, TN had made me "ice proof" for N1, so it wouldn't make sense that they would come after me.  But with all the abilities being used, I can't be certain why Ice had a no-kill on N1.
I've never played a game where there were so many abilities that undid other's abilities and reversed some....I'm just going by what others are saying.


----------



## ScarletRage

We can be due to Wake's flavor text. Also no kill is against ice's wincon and denies them info.

I have been watching your posts Mertex and never saw you say you healed TN. 

So 2 ice scum could not kill Grandma Mertex..so that leaves our current alive pool plus Avatar as targets for N1 ice. Anyone else would have flipped.

We have icescum targeting me, TN, Avatar or unknown firescum.

We can logically eliminate ice scum attacking unknown fire scum because there would be a consistent counterwagon to me.


----------



## Wake

*There are still only two 2-player factions.

Getting a VC in while I can.

Updating all the links for VC and OP.*


----------



## ScarletRage

So that leaves icescum targeting me or Avatar n1 realistically.


----------



## Wake

*
Vote Count 4.2*​
*
ScarletRage (3): *_Mathblade, Mertex, House_
*Sgt_Gath (1): *_ScarletRage_
*Sameech (1): *_Sgt_Gath_
*
Not Voting (5): *_Sameech, T S O,_ _AyeCantSeeYou, CafeAuLait, Wolfsister77_

*With 10 alive, it takes 6 to lynch!
Deadline is 9/14/14, @ 9AM central.
*


Spoiler: Activated Abilities



*[CafeAuLait] - Neighborize!*
_Select five other players. You and them will now be Neighbors, and have your very own Neighborhood. This effect lasts until the end of the game. This ability cannot be activated if less than six players are alive._

*[Mertex] - Nimble Fingers*
_Select one player and steal his or her "
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" ability. You may not target a player who has already used an "
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" ability. You may only activate this ability during Day 1 or 2._

*[Grandma] - Invulnerability*
Shield yourself from all kill attempts the following Night. This ability may only be used during Day 1.

*[House] - Revelation!*
Target two players. The Mod publicly reveals their "" abilities for all to see.

*[Shaitra] - Human Shield*
Gain "1-Shot Meat Shield" status. You may guard one player during the Night, and if he or she would die, you will die instead.

*[tn5421] - Elementalism*
Select one player, and select either "Ice" or "Fire." That player will be protected from being killed by a Mafia team of that element the following Night. May only be activated during Day 1 or Day 2.

*[Sgt_Gath] - Jailer's Keys*
Select and give one player "1-Shot Jailkeeper" status. This means your target can jail one person once during the Night. A person that is jailed cannot be killed during that Night, but he or she also isn't able to use any abilities.

*[RosieS] - Double Trouble*
Target and give one player another chance to use his or her "" ability again. Cannot be used on players who haven't used an "" ability. May only be activated during Day 1 or 2.

*[FA_Q2] - Recycle*
Take one "" ability that has already been activated, and activate it as your own. You may only use this effect during Days 1 or 2.

*[Wolfsister77] - Blockade*
Select one player with two or more votes on his or her wagon. Remove two of those votes, and the players who had cast those two votes may not vote for that player again during this Day. This ability may only be activated during Day 1 or 2.

*[ScarletRage] - Swapper*
Select two other players who haven't used their "" abilities. The Mod will swap them. This power may only be used once, during Days 1, 2, or 3.

*[MeBelle60] - Forceful Swipe*
Select and force one player to activate his or her "" ability.

*[Moonglow] - Tough Decision*
Select five other players. Those five must cast special votes to decide which one of them will be roleblocked the following Night. They will vote by posting "Roleblock: Player's Name." Failure to come to a majority vote that Day results in all five players being roleblocked the following Night. This ability may only be activated during Days 1 or 2.

*[Sameech] - Inspection*
Choose one player. The Mod will secretly tell you via PM what that player's "" ability is. To activate, post "Inspect: Player's Name."

*[AyeCantSeeYou] - Revengeance*
If you are lynched this Day, you may then select and kill one player. You may not activate this ability after you've been lynched. This ability may only be used during Day 1 or 2.

*[Avatar4321] - Negation*
Select one player. He or she will not be able to use his or her "" ability until the following Day.




*1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5 | 1.6 | 1.7 | 1.8 | 1.9 | 1.10 | 1.11 | 1.12 | 1.13 | 1.14 | 1.15 | 1.16 | 1.17
Moonglow's Lynch & Flip
RosieS' Murder & Flip
2.1 | 2.2 | 2.3 | 2.4
Avatar4321's Lynch & Flip
Nobody Dies Night 2
3.1 | 3.2
Grandma's Lynch & Flip
Shaitra and FA_Q2's Murders & Flips
4.1 | 4.2*​


----------



## ScarletRage

If Sameech is town, we can infer icescum targeted me N1 for the kill. If Sameech is scum fake claiming, they targeted Avatar.


----------



## ScarletRage

Scratch that..if Sameech is town...both Avatar and I are targetable by icescum regardless of Sameech's truthfulness. It would be a hell of a coincidence but possible Avatar was targeted by icescum and Saneech.


----------



## ScarletRage

I will finish this later. So close but mind fogged.


----------



## Mertex

ScarletRage said:


> I have been watching your posts Mertex and never saw you say you healed TN.


You must not be watching very carefully.  And, I just made those comments recently.  I'm pretty sure that I mentioned having protected tn earlier, but I have too many posts to go over all of them, but you sure haven't been reading them.



Mertex said:


> I'm still not sure that it helps Town or Scum if I reveal.  But, I will take a chance.  *I protected tn.*  I knew that some were claiming that he was Scum, but I was convinced he was Town.  Not sure he was targeted since there were other abilities/powers in play.  Still not convinced that revealing it helps Town, but I'm still learning in this game, I've made mistakes, but I don't lie.





Mertex said:


> How do you know that?  Night 1 Ice failed.  I had protection so some are saying that Ice couldn't have come after me,* I protected tn,* he wasn't killed and Ice had a no-kill.  How can you be so sure that it wasn't due to my protection?  The only reason I'm still alive is because Fire/Ice can't coordinate and they're afraid of cancelling each other again.
> 
> I'm more prone to believe Math than SR, because Math isn't all over the place.





> So 2 ice scum could not kill Grandma Mertex..so that leaves our current alive pool plus Avatar as targets for N1 ice. Anyone else would have flipped.


I understand Grandma could not be NK night 1.  If Ice had targeted Avatar, they would have killed him, because Fire targeted Rosie....they would not have had a failed kill.



> We have icescum targeting me, TN, Avatar or unknown firescum.


Avatar is dead, so your comment does not make any sense.  You have no way of knowing Ice is targeting you, if they were you would be dead since Fire went after FA.



> We can logically eliminate ice scum attacking unknown fire scum because there would be a consistent counterwagon to me.



This is just mumbo jumbo, don't even know what you mean by it.


----------



## Mertex

ScarletRage said:


> If Sameech is town, *we can infer icescum targeted me N1 for the kill. *If Sameech is scum fake claiming, they targeted Avatar.



You could also be Fire Scum without your phony baloney iceproof, and we would have had the same result.
IceScum targeting FireScum would yield a failed kill.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> I understand Grandma could not be NK night 1.  If Ice had targeted Avatar, they would have killed him, because Fire targeted Rosie....they would not have had a failed kill.



Grandma, you-your ice immunity, TN-your protect, Avi and whoever the other fire scum is, and SR, if she is iceproof could all be targets of ice scum and not be killed N1. There is also whoever was jailed that night, if anyone, which is why it would be nice if the jail keys were used, that those people would say who they used them on-could be someone ice targeted or ice was jailed also. We know Shaitra used her keys on Aye N2 so Aye isn't fire scum since fire scum shot and there is only one. We know Rosie had a set and died.This is why this info. has to be shared. NOT if you have one and haven't used it yet. 

Second point for the whole group to discuss:

Sameech said he saw Avi kill Rosie and since Avi is fire, either Sameech shot him as ice or is a PR like he claims. He says he found out FA was town N1 also which means he somehow targeted Rosie and FA which really needs to be cleared up by Sameech before I know one way or the other what is going on with him. He needs to clarify his role and what he did. Like-can he target both FA and Avi N1?


----------



## Mertex

Mertex said:


> I understand Grandma could not be NK night 1. * If Ice had targeted Avatar, they would have killed him, because Fire targeted Rosie....they would not have had a failed kill.*



Never mind that comment, I just realized that if Ice had targeted Avi, they would have had a failed kill.   But it makes sense what Sam said, then, why he was so sure that Avi was Scum.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand Grandma could not be NK night 1.  If Ice had targeted Avatar, they would have killed him, because Fire targeted Rosie....they would not have had a failed kill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma, you-your ice immunity, TN-your protect, Avi and whoever the other fire scum is, and SR, if she is iceproof could all be targets of ice scum and not be killed N1. There is also whoever was jailed that night, if anyone, which is why it would be nice if the jail keys were used, that those people would say who they used them on-could be someone ice targeted or ice was jailed also. We know Shaitra used her keys on Aye N2 so Aye isn't fire scum since fire scum shot and there is only one. We know Rosie had a set and died.This is why this info. has to be shared. NOT if you have one and haven't used it yet.
> 
> Second point for the whole group to discuss:
> 
> Sameech said he saw Avi kill Rosie and since Avi is fire, either Sameech shot him as ice or is a PR like he claims. He says he found out FA was town N1 also which means he somehow targeted Rosie and FA which really needs to be cleared up by Sameech before I know one way or the other what is going on with him. He needs to clarify his role and what he did. Like-can he target both FA and Avi N1?
Click to expand...


I don't think you can track more than one person.  So, if Sam claims he tracked Avi, and FA, then that is questionable.

As Ice, Sam couldn't have targeted Rosie because Fire targeted Rosie, and both targeting the same person yields a cancel.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand Grandma could not be NK night 1.  If Ice had targeted Avatar, they would have killed him, because Fire targeted Rosie....they would not have had a failed kill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma, you-your ice immunity, TN-your protect, Avi and whoever the other fire scum is, and SR, if she is iceproof could all be targets of ice scum and not be killed N1. There is also whoever was jailed that night, if anyone, which is why it would be nice if the jail keys were used, that those people would say who they used them on-could be someone ice targeted or ice was jailed also. We know Shaitra used her keys on Aye N2 so Aye isn't fire scum since fire scum shot and there is only one. We know Rosie had a set and died.This is why this info. has to be shared. NOT if you have one and haven't used it yet.
> 
> Second point for the whole group to discuss:
> 
> Sameech said he saw Avi kill Rosie and since Avi is fire, either Sameech shot him as ice or is a PR like he claims. He says he found out FA was town N1 also which means he somehow targeted Rosie and FA which really needs to be cleared up by Sameech before I know one way or the other what is going on with him. He needs to clarify his role and what he did. Like-can he target both FA and Avi N1?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think you can track more than one person.  So, if Sam claims he tracked Avi, and FA, then that is questionable.
> 
> As Ice, Sam couldn't have targeted Rosie because Fire targeted Rosie, and both targeting the same person yields a cancel.
Click to expand...


True, but he could of targeted Avi. I asked in the neighborhood but since he isn't too happy with me for questioning this, I am bringing it here also.


----------



## ScarletRage

Mertex the point of that, and me wanting to know who you healed, is trying to track who icescum targeted definitively.


----------



## CaféAuLait

I am here, sorry I will be back after I read today's posts. And SR I have not had time to put up my read on Wolf, but will do in a few.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I'm worried about Sameech. I know I asked already but here's some points:

-Claims he found out FA was town and found out Avi killed Rosie on N1
-Seeing if someone is town or not is like a cop, seeing someone kill someone is similar to a tracker.  A night watchman does both? Seems pretty powerful and pretty powerful to hit 2 targets one night.
-He's still alive. Why hasn't scum taken him out?

Thoughts on this?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand Grandma could not be NK night 1.  If Ice had targeted Avatar, they would have killed him, because Fire targeted Rosie....they would not have had a failed kill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma, you-your ice immunity, TN-your protect, Avi and whoever the other fire scum is, and SR, if she is iceproof could all be targets of ice scum and not be killed N1. There is also whoever was jailed that night, if anyone, which is why it would be nice if the jail keys were used, that those people would say who they used them on-could be someone ice targeted or ice was jailed also. We know Shaitra used her keys on Aye N2 so Aye isn't fire scum since fire scum shot and there is only one. We know Rosie had a set and died.This is why this info. has to be shared. NOT if you have one and haven't used it yet.
> 
> Second point for the whole group to discuss:
> 
> Sameech said he saw Avi kill Rosie and since Avi is fire, either Sameech shot him as ice or is a PR like he claims. He says he found out FA was town N1 also which means he somehow targeted Rosie and FA which really needs to be cleared up by Sameech before I know one way or the other what is going on with him. He needs to clarify his role and what he did. Like-can he target both FA and Avi N1?
Click to expand...



This is interesting. I have not seen Sam make the claim that he tracked by FA and Avatar on the same night. Why do you say this?

If Sam is being truthful, then IMO we have to have a yang to his claimed PR, the same way there must be a yang to SR's PR. So there are at least 2 more PRs out there, maybe 3.

If both are being truthful and I waffled at first on SR, but I believe her. This means we have Mertex as doc, Sam as Tracker, SR as a balancing power since scum are so powerful this game given they can't NK one another. But my thoughts on the matter are Wake may have changed that and they can now, beginning Day 4. I could be far off but that is what I think Wake may have been referencing when he said a change would occur. There were several thoughts on this in Central, not that but what Wake may have done.

Keeping this in mind we have

Aye
Tn/Tso
House
Wolf
Sgt Gath
Math

To me House is now town. Which leaves 5 up for 3 scum positions. I am temporarily moving Wolf to town. which leaves

Math
Gath
TN
Aye

Three of them are scum, unless Sameech if full of it.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> I'm worried about Sameech. I know I asked already but here's some points:
> 
> -Claims he found out FA was town and found out Avi killed Rosie on N1
> -Seeing if someone is town or not is like a cop, seeing someone kill someone is similar to a tracker.  A night watchman does both? Seems pretty powerful and pretty powerful to hit 2 targets one night.
> -He's still alive. Why hasn't scum taken him out?
> 
> Thoughts on this?




Where did he say he tracked both on one night? If he is Odd night tracker/watcher he has had 2 nights to use his ability. And given my post above he has a yang to his ying IF he is being truthful. I don't believe he would be able to track 2 people one night, but who am I to know how his PR may work? Anyway I state this because Sam has an uncanny ability to figure out PRs. He knew what Mertex's was BEFORE she claimed it in Central. He said to Grandma, I think you may have uncovered our town Doc, within a few minutes of them arguing. Anyway, I mention that because I am wondering if he may have figured out who his yang is and has not mentioned it on the GT or neighborhood. and they may have given the clue in the GT. I saw him figure out PRs of others in game 3 as well. It is weird.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> This is interesting. I have not seen Sam make the claim that he tracked by FA and Avatar on the same night. Why do you say this?



When House is on next he can confirm Sameech said this in the neighborhood QT #641. 

@House


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is interesting. I have not seen Sam make the claim that he tracked by FA and Avatar on the same night. Why do you say this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When House is on next he can confirm Sameech said this in the neighborhood QT #641.
> 
> @House
Click to expand...



Hummmmm I believe you, he said he tracked BOTH FA and Avatar the same exact night?


----------



## tso!

have we lynched SR yet?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> I'm worried about Sameech. I know I asked already but here's some points:
> 
> -Claims he found out FA was town and found out Avi killed Rosie on N1
> -Seeing if someone is town or not is like a cop, seeing someone kill someone is similar to a tracker.  A night watchman does both? Seems pretty powerful and pretty powerful to hit 2 targets one night.
> -*He's still alive. Why hasn't scum taken him out?*
> 
> Thoughts on this?




That could be asked of ANY of our outed PR's. I find it strange, I have said it before, but they may be hoping this will cause confusion to town and leaving them alive to hope we lynch them for NOT being NKed by scum. WIth that said I am waffling on Sam's claimed PR.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Where did he say he tracked both on one night? If he is Odd night tracker/watcher he has had 2 nights to use his ability. And given my post above he has a yang to his ying IF he is being truthful. I don't believe he would be able to track 2 people one night, but who am I to know how his PR may work? Anyway I state this because Sam has an uncanny ability to figure out PRs. He knew what Mertex's was BEFORE she claimed it in Central. He said to Grandma, I think you may have uncovered our town Doc, within a few minutes of them arguing. Anyway, I mention that because I am wondering if he may have figured out who his yang is and has not mentioned it on the GT or neighborhood. and they may have given the clue in the GT. I saw him figure out PRs of others in game 3 as well. It is weird.



In the neighborhood he said he found out FA was town N1. But Rosie was killed N1 and he also said he saw Avi kill Rosie.

#641 in QT

Also said he was a Night Watchman. I don't want to lynch him if he's a legitimate PR but if he's scum fakeclaiming, that's of course different.

Claims are easy to figure out: You Cafe and TSO and mathblade and Sgt_Gath are the only ones who have not.

House, Aye, myself-VT
SR-claims iceproof
Sam-claims Night Watchman
Mertex-claims Dr.
Cafe, TSO, mathblade, Sgt_Gath-unknown


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is interesting. I have not seen Sam make the claim that he tracked by FA and Avatar on the same night. Why do you say this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When House is on next he can confirm Sameech said this in the neighborhood QT #641.
> 
> @House
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hummmmm I believe you, he said he tracked BOTH FA and Avatar the same exact night?
Click to expand...


Well, he said FA was town N1 and that sounds more like a cop than a tracker.

He said he saw Avi kill Rosie-well Rosie was killed N1.

So he has to be claiming both nights he watched 2 peoople and the results are odd also.


----------



## CaféAuLait

tso! said:


> have we lynched SR yet?



No, and if I have anything to say about it we won't she is town. Town will be making a HUGE mistake to lynch her.

Scum is either

Math
Gath
Aye
or
You.

Unless my reads on Sam and Wolf are wrong.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is interesting. I have not seen Sam make the claim that he tracked by FA and Avatar on the same night. Why do you say this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When House is on next he can confirm Sameech said this in the neighborhood QT #641.
> 
> @House
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hummmmm I believe you, he said he tracked BOTH FA and Avatar the same exact night?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, he said FA was town N1 and that sounds more like a cop than a tracker.
> 
> He said he saw Avi kill Rosie-well Rosie was killed N1.
> 
> 
> So he has to be claiming both nights he watched 2 peoople and the results are odd also.
Click to expand...


Did he say that as a result of his investigation, or was he just saying he thought FA was town.

Has he claimed who he watched Night 3?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolf, last night I thought you were scum because you moved your vote so quickly to Gath after I voted him. Can you tell me why you think Gath is scum?


----------



## Wolfsister77

tso! said:


> have we lynched SR yet?



This really looks scummy.


----------



## tso!

CaféAuLait said:


> . I am temporarily moving Wolf to town.



...why?


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolf, last night I thought you were scum because you moved your vote so quickly to Gath after I voted him. Can you tell me why you think Gath is scum?



Bad voting and appeasy behavior but I unvoted because I'm not sure.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Let me clarify that, it was not just because of the vote moving but other things we have discussed, your aggressiveness, etc. Anyway, after thinking I am moving you to town, unless there is something to change my mind again.


----------



## tso!

Why are we townreading Wolf again?


----------



## CaféAuLait

tso! said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> . I am temporarily moving Wolf to town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...why?
Click to expand...



Because I think she is town now. I went back and read her other game again earlier and I feel this is reminiscent of game 2, she was just as aggressive and I hate to say it a bit irritating in her play style.


----------



## tso!

I hate this Watchman claim because it fits horribly with both Wake and the set-up.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is interesting. I have not seen Sam make the claim that he tracked by FA and Avatar on the same night. Why do you say this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When House is on next he can confirm Sameech said this in the neighborhood QT #641.
> 
> @House
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hummmmm I believe you, he said he tracked BOTH FA and Avatar the same exact night?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, he said FA was town N1 and that sounds more like a cop than a tracker.
> 
> He said he saw Avi kill Rosie-well Rosie was killed N1.
> 
> 
> So he has to be claiming both nights he watched 2 peoople and the results are odd also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did he say that as a result of his investigation, or was he just saying he thought FA was town.
> 
> Has he claimed who he watched Night 3?
Click to expand...


He did not say who he watched/tracked N3. In 641 he said FA was town due to being a Night Watchman and specified N1. IN 687 he reminded me he confirmed FA was town. He's not too happy with this line of questioning but I have to at least ask.


----------



## tso!

I realise I'm throwing dirt on just about everything but that's pretty much my job at this stage - I don't really have enough game information to hard-scumhunt, which is ideal.


----------



## tso!

Why the hell didn't he tell us the Track target?

If he has a specific reason, sure, but aside from that...


----------



## CaféAuLait

tso! said:


> I hate this Watchman claim because it fits horribly with both Wake and the set-up.




I am not familiar with the set up. This is my second game, ( if you don't count game three which was scuttled) is there not a watcher in these games? I think Wake added things to offset the balance of power since scum could not kill one another. I could be very wrong though.


----------



## tso!

It just doesn't seem to fit. We've got things which can hinder scum (Doctor making them think they've hit scum, IPT tricking Ice, etc.) but that claim just doesn't fit.


----------



## tso!

If we could massclaim Scarlet's claim is probably p verifiable, but we probably won't.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I'm trying to figure out if fireproof should claim and I'm not sure that is wise. They could absorb a kill attempt and revealing themselves would limit scum's choices overnight. But yes, it would verify SR's claim if someone did and keep her from being mislynched if she's town.


----------



## House

@Wake

*Unvote
*
@Wolfsister

Post 641 confirmed.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is interesting. I have not seen Sam make the claim that he tracked by FA and Avatar on the same night. Why do you say this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When House is on next he can confirm Sameech said this in the neighborhood QT #641.
> 
> @House
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hummmmm I believe you, he said he tracked BOTH FA and Avatar the same exact night?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, he said FA was town N1 and that sounds more like a cop than a tracker.
> 
> He said he saw Avi kill Rosie-well Rosie was killed N1.
> 
> 
> So he has to be claiming both nights he watched 2 peoople and the results are odd also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did he say that as a result of his investigation, or was he just saying he thought FA was town.
> 
> Has he claimed who he watched Night 3?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did not say who he watched/tracked N3. In 641 he said FA was town due to being a Night Watchman and specified N1. IN 687 he reminded me he confirmed FA was town. He's not too happy with this line of questioning but I have to at least ask.
Click to expand...




I was a tracker in game 3.

The only result I got was "So and so did not visit anyone" or "so and so visited Mary". That was all I got from Wake. So I am not sure how Sam could have been so sure FA was town even if he got a no result. I don't recall him stating he was sure FA was town until AFTER he was NKed by scum. BUT again, I may have missed this, as you all know I am a bit off due to surgery/meds.


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand Grandma could not be NK night 1.  If Ice had targeted Avatar, they would have killed him, because Fire targeted Rosie....they would not have had a failed kill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma, you-your ice immunity, TN-your protect, Avi and whoever the other fire scum is, and SR, if she is iceproof could all be targets of ice scum and not be killed N1. There is also whoever was jailed that night, if anyone, which is why it would be nice if the jail keys were used, that those people would say who they used them on-could be someone ice targeted or ice was jailed also. We know Shaitra used her keys on Aye N2 so Aye isn't fire scum since fire scum shot and there is only one. We know Rosie had a set and died.This is why this info. has to be shared. NOT if you have one and haven't used it yet.
> 
> Second point for the whole group to discuss:
> 
> Sameech said he saw Avi kill Rosie and since Avi is fire, either Sameech shot him as ice or is a PR like he claims. He says he found out FA was town N1 also which means he somehow targeted Rosie and FA which really needs to be cleared up by Sameech before I know one way or the other what is going on with him. He needs to clarify his role and what he did. Like-can he target both FA and Avi N1?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is interesting. I have not seen Sam make the claim that he tracked by FA and Avatar on the same night. Why do you say this?
> 
> If Sam is being truthful, then IMO we have to have a yang to his claimed PR, the same way there must be a yang to SR's PR. So there are at least 2 more PRs out there, maybe 3.
> 
> If both are being truthful and I waffled at first on SR, but I believe her. This means we have Mertex as doc, Sam as Tracker, SR as a balancing power since scum are so powerful this game given they can't NK one another. But my thoughts on the matter are Wake may have changed that and they can now, beginning Day 4. I could be far off but that is what I think Wake may have been referencing when he said a change would occur. There were several thoughts on this in Central, not that but what Wake may have done.
> 
> Keeping this in mind we have
> 
> Aye
> Tn/Tso
> House
> Wolf
> Sgt Gath
> Math
> 
> To me House is now town. Which leaves 5 up for 3 scum positions. I am temporarily moving Wolf to town. which leaves
> 
> Math
> Gath
> TN
> Aye
> 
> Three of them are scum, unless Sameech if full of it.
Click to expand...


I've been feeling all along that Aye is Town.  However, she was the one that suggested we all share our abilities (which was not Scummy, though), and also the one who Avi thanked (according to one of Grandma's posts) and there were four of us in our hood, Me, Rosie, Grandma and her.....Rosie and Grandma flipped town, I know I am town and the Doc, so that would only leave Aye, but it is possible that our neighborhood was all Town.

I don't think she is Scum because she was good to verify that Grandma had said what I claimed she had said in the hood QT, where if she was scum, she could have kept her mouth shut and I would have appeared really Scummy and would have been lynched.


----------



## CaféAuLait

tso! said:


> If we could massclaim Scarlet's claim is probably p verifiable, but we probably won't.




What does this mean? Massclaim?


----------



## Mertex

ScarletRage said:


> We can be due to Wake's flavor text. Also no kill is against ice's wincon and denies them info.


I meant to say a failed kill.  There is no reason why Mafia would opt for a no-kill.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is interesting. I have not seen Sam make the claim that he tracked by FA and Avatar on the same night. Why do you say this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When House is on next he can confirm Sameech said this in the neighborhood QT #641.
> 
> @House
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hummmmm I believe you, he said he tracked BOTH FA and Avatar the same exact night?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, he said FA was town N1 and that sounds more like a cop than a tracker.
> 
> He said he saw Avi kill Rosie-well Rosie was killed N1.
> 
> 
> So he has to be claiming both nights he watched 2 peoople and the results are odd also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did he say that as a result of his investigation, or was he just saying he thought FA was town.
> 
> Has he claimed who he watched Night 3?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did not say who he watched/tracked N3. In 641 he said FA was town due to being a Night Watchman and specified N1. IN 687 he reminded me he confirmed FA was town. He's not too happy with this line of questioning but I have to at least ask.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was a tracker in game 3.
> 
> The only result I got was "So and so did not visit anyone" or "so and so visited Mary". That was all I got from Wake. So I am not sure how Sam could have been so sure FA was town even if he got a no result. I don't recall him stating he was sure FA was town until AFTER he was NKed by scum. BUT again, I may have missed this, as you all know I am a bit off due to surgery/meds.
Click to expand...


Well, 641 was made on 9-4 in our hood which is before the NK. He was right FA was town but I am confused how he could know that and see Avi kill Rosie on the same night plus these are 2 different results-a tracker result and a cop result. Sameech is going to have to clarify this if he can.


----------



## House

Mertex said:


> I don't think she is Scum because she was good to verify that Grandma had said what I claimed she had said in the hood QT, where if she was scum, she could have kept her mouth shut and I would have appeared really Scummy and would have been lynched.



*If* you had been lynched, and *if* you flipped town, she'd have been speed lynched the next day for not speaking up because Grandma would have likely pointed out the lies and confirmed your posts after you were lynched.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> tso! said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we could massclaim Scarlet's claim is probably p verifiable, but we probably won't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does this mean? Massclaim?
Click to expand...


Everyone claims. All but 4 have already done so. It's sometimes a good idea to narrow down who scum is and sometimes it is a bad idea to out people because it gives info. to scum on who to kill at night. It's a case by case situation.


----------



## Mertex

ScarletRage said:


> Mertex the point of that, and me wanting to know who you healed, is trying to track who icescum targeted definitively.



But there were so many different powers at play, there is no certain way to find out other than Wake telling us, who was targeted and why it failed.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I understand Grandma could not be NK night 1.  If Ice had targeted Avatar, they would have killed him, because Fire targeted Rosie....they would not have had a failed kill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma, you-your ice immunity, TN-your protect, Avi and whoever the other fire scum is, and SR, if she is iceproof could all be targets of ice scum and not be killed N1. There is also whoever was jailed that night, if anyone, which is why it would be nice if the jail keys were used, that those people would say who they used them on-could be someone ice targeted or ice was jailed also. We know Shaitra used her keys on Aye N2 so Aye isn't fire scum since fire scum shot and there is only one. We know Rosie had a set and died.This is why this info. has to be shared. NOT if you have one and haven't used it yet.
> 
> Second point for the whole group to discuss:
> 
> Sameech said he saw Avi kill Rosie and since Avi is fire, either Sameech shot him as ice or is a PR like he claims. He says he found out FA was town N1 also which means he somehow targeted Rosie and FA which really needs to be cleared up by Sameech before I know one way or the other what is going on with him. He needs to clarify his role and what he did. Like-can he target both FA and Avi N1?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This is interesting. I have not seen Sam make the claim that he tracked by FA and Avatar on the same night. Why do you say this?
> 
> If Sam is being truthful, then IMO we have to have a yang to his claimed PR, the same way there must be a yang to SR's PR. So there are at least 2 more PRs out there, maybe 3.
> 
> If both are being truthful and I waffled at first on SR, but I believe her. This means we have Mertex as doc, Sam as Tracker, SR as a balancing power since scum are so powerful this game given they can't NK one another. But my thoughts on the matter are Wake may have changed that and they can now, beginning Day 4. I could be far off but that is what I think Wake may have been referencing when he said a change would occur. There were several thoughts on this in Central, not that but what Wake may have done.
> 
> Keeping this in mind we have
> 
> Aye
> Tn/Tso
> House
> Wolf
> Sgt Gath
> Math
> 
> To me House is now town. Which leaves 5 up for 3 scum positions. I am temporarily moving Wolf to town. which leaves
> 
> Math
> Gath
> TN
> Aye
> 
> Three of them are scum, unless Sameech if full of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been feeling all along that Aye is Town.  However, she was the one that suggested we all share our abilities (which was not Scummy, though), and also the one who Avi thanked (according to one of Grandma's posts) and there were four of us in our hood, Me, Rosie, Grandma and her.....Rosie and Grandma flipped town, I know I am town and the Doc, so that would only leave Aye, but it is possible that our neighborhood was all Town.
> 
> I don't think she is Scum because she was good to verify that Grandma had said what I claimed she had said in the hood QT, where if she was scum, she could have kept her mouth shut and I would have appeared really Scummy and would have been lynched.
Click to expand...



Avatar did thank Aye and Rosie, it was shortly after he was lynched and in twilight IIRC. Aye asked us in Central about abilities and PR's. IIRC Grandma did too. The lie you are speaking about between you and grandma is just silly and I don't think it would have made you scummy, since Rosie could verify and did. Aye stated she said Rosie was important, etc because we were eyeing Rosie for lynch, which is true- since her meta was off.


----------



## House

@Town,

I unvoted because I'm going to be V/LA the 10th & 11th..


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> @Town,
> 
> I unvoted because I'm going to be V/LA the 10th & 11th..



No problem. We have until the 14th.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex the point of that, and me wanting to know who you healed, is trying to track who icescum targeted definitively.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But there were so many different powers at play, there is no certain way to find out other than Wake telling us, who was targeted and why it failed.
Click to expand...



I honestly think it may help Mertex, I don't see any reason not to say who you have protected the last few nights. I can't imagine it hurting anything. I may be wrong because I am newish to the game, but I can't see how it can hurt to state who you protected the last few nights now. If there is anyone who thinks I am wrong please speak up. I also see the point you are making it could cause confusion, but it seems to me SR is able to parse information pretty well.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Town,
> 
> I unvoted because I'm going to be V/LA the 10th & 11th..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem. We have until the 14th.
Click to expand...


I'm going to be pretty well gone on the 10th, but will hopefully be able to pop in for a few minutes on the 11th.  

I have a trip heading down to Texas that delivers on the 12th, and won't have a lot of time to lollygag.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tso! said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we could massclaim Scarlet's claim is probably p verifiable, but we probably won't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does this mean? Massclaim?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone claims. All but 4 have already done so. It's sometimes a good idea to narrow down who scum is and sometimes it is a bad idea to out people because it gives info. to scum on who to kill at night. It's a case by case situation.
Click to expand...



Okay, so what you are saying is, if everyone claims we can see if there is a yang to Sam which there should be given he is claiming odd night tracker.


----------



## CaféAuLait

But this IMO would allow his scum partner, if he is scum to claim the same. Hummmm. Would we be opening a big ass can of worms and just confusing ourselves?


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tso! said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we could massclaim Scarlet's claim is probably p verifiable, but we probably won't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does this mean? Massclaim?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone claims. All but 4 have already done so. It's sometimes a good idea to narrow down who scum is and sometimes it is a bad idea to out people because it gives info. to scum on who to kill at night. It's a case by case situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *Okay, so what you are saying is, if everyone claims we can see if there is a yang to Sam* which there should be given he is claiming odd night tracker.
Click to expand...


And @ScarletRage.


----------



## MathBlade

@all work is piling up big time. I will check the thread later. Skim read and found a few things I liked.

If you have a specific post I should immediately look at when the day is done please @MathBlade me the link and/or the post number.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is interesting. I have not seen Sam make the claim that he tracked by FA and Avatar on the same night. Why do you say this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When House is on next he can confirm Sameech said this in the neighborhood QT #641.
> 
> @House
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hummmmm I believe you, he said he tracked BOTH FA and Avatar the same exact night?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, he said FA was town N1 and that sounds more like a cop than a tracker.
> 
> He said he saw Avi kill Rosie-well Rosie was killed N1.
> 
> 
> So he has to be claiming both nights he watched 2 peoople and the results are odd also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did he say that as a result of his investigation, or was he just saying he thought FA was town.
> 
> Has he claimed who he watched Night 3?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did not say who he watched/tracked N3. In 641 he said FA was town due to being a Night Watchman and specified N1. IN 687 he reminded me he confirmed FA was town. He's not too happy with this line of questioning but I have to at least ask.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was a tracker in game 3.
> 
> The only result I got was "So and so did not visit anyone" or "so and so visited Mary". That was all I got from Wake. So I am not sure how Sam could have been so sure FA was town even if he got a no result. I don't recall him stating he was sure FA was town until AFTER he was NKed by scum. BUT again, I may have missed this, as you all know I am a bit off due to surgery/meds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, 641 was made on 9-4 in our hood which is before the NK. He was right FA was town but I am confused how he could know that and see Avi kill Rosie on the same night plus these are 2 different results-a tracker result and a cop result. Sameech is going to have to clarify this if he can.
Click to expand...



I agree.


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> But this IMO would allow his scum partner, if he is scum to claim the same. Hummmm. Would we be opening a big ass can of worms and just confusing ourselves?



That would be a risky gambit, because if Sam winds up lynched his partner would be next on the train.


----------



## Mertex

House said:


> @Wake
> 
> *Unvote
> *
> @Wolfsister
> 
> Post 641 confirmed.




Is this post in the QT or somewhere else?  I looked up post #641 here on this thread and this is what I found.



> @ BobPlumb - You should defend yourself now.


----------



## House

Mertex said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wake
> 
> *Unvote
> *
> @Wolfsister
> 
> Post 641 confirmed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this post in the QT or somewhere else?  I looked up post #641 here on this thread and this is what I found.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ BobPlumb - You should defend yourself now.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


It's neighborhood chat, hence the need for a confirmation.


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is interesting. I have not seen Sam make the claim that he tracked by FA and Avatar on the same night. Why do you say this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When House is on next he can confirm Sameech said this in the neighborhood QT #641.
> 
> @House
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hummmmm I believe you, he said he tracked BOTH FA and Avatar the same exact night?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, he said FA was town N1 and that sounds more like a cop than a tracker.
> 
> He said he saw Avi kill Rosie-well Rosie was killed N1.
> 
> 
> So he has to be claiming both nights he watched 2 peoople and the results are odd also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did he say that as a result of his investigation, or was he just saying he thought FA was town.
> 
> Has he claimed who he watched Night 3?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did not say who he watched/tracked N3. In 641 he said FA was town due to being a Night Watchman and specified N1. IN 687 he reminded me he confirmed FA was town. He's not too happy with this line of questioning but I have to at least ask.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was a tracker in game 3.
> 
> The only result I got was "So and so did not visit anyone" or "so and so visited Mary". That was all I got from Wake. So I am not sure how Sam could have been so sure FA was town even if he got a no result. I don't recall him stating he was sure FA was town until AFTER he was NKed by scum. BUT again, I may have missed this, as you all know I am a bit off due to surgery/meds.
Click to expand...


Cafe, if FA was town (and we now know he was) and Sameech tracked him, getting a "FA did not visit anyone" would indicate that FA was town.  Town don't go visiting anyone at night.


----------



## House

Mertex said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is interesting. I have not seen Sam make the claim that he tracked by FA and Avatar on the same night. Why do you say this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When House is on next he can confirm Sameech said this in the neighborhood QT #641.
> 
> @House
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hummmmm I believe you, he said he tracked BOTH FA and Avatar the same exact night?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, he said FA was town N1 and that sounds more like a cop than a tracker.
> 
> He said he saw Avi kill Rosie-well Rosie was killed N1.
> 
> 
> So he has to be claiming both nights he watched 2 peoople and the results are odd also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did he say that as a result of his investigation, or was he just saying he thought FA was town.
> 
> Has he claimed who he watched Night 3?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did not say who he watched/tracked N3. In 641 he said FA was town due to being a Night Watchman and specified N1. IN 687 he reminded me he confirmed FA was town. He's not too happy with this line of questioning but I have to at least ask.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was a tracker in game 3.
> 
> The only result I got was "So and so did not visit anyone" or "so and so visited Mary". That was all I got from Wake. So I am not sure how Sam could have been so sure FA was town even if he got a no result. I don't recall him stating he was sure FA was town until AFTER he was NKed by scum. BUT again, I may have missed this, as you all know I am a bit off due to surgery/meds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cafe, if FA was town (and we now know he was) and Sameech tracked him, getting a "FA did not visit anyone" would indicate that FA was town.  Town don't go visiting anyone at night.
Click to expand...


How would Sam visit both FA & Avatar on N1, is the question.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is interesting. I have not seen Sam make the claim that he tracked by FA and Avatar on the same night. Why do you say this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When House is on next he can confirm Sameech said this in the neighborhood QT #641.
> 
> @House
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hummmmm I believe you, he said he tracked BOTH FA and Avatar the same exact night?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, he said FA was town N1 and that sounds more like a cop than a tracker.
> 
> He said he saw Avi kill Rosie-well Rosie was killed N1.
> 
> 
> So he has to be claiming both nights he watched 2 peoople and the results are odd also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did he say that as a result of his investigation, or was he just saying he thought FA was town.
> 
> Has he claimed who he watched Night 3?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did not say who he watched/tracked N3. In 641 he said FA was town due to being a Night Watchman and specified N1. IN 687 he reminded me he confirmed FA was town. He's not too happy with this line of questioning but I have to at least ask.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was a tracker in game 3.
> 
> The only result I got was "So and so did not visit anyone" or "so and so visited Mary". That was all I got from Wake. So I am not sure how Sam could have been so sure FA was town even if he got a no result. I don't recall him stating he was sure FA was town until AFTER he was NKed by scum. BUT again, I may have missed this, as you all know I am a bit off due to surgery/meds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cafe, if FA was town (and we now know he was) and Sameech tracked him, getting a "FA did not visit anyone" would indicate that FA was town.  Town don't go visiting anyone at night.
Click to expand...


Not if there were two scum alive from a team because one could of NOT done the night kill and it would show they didn't visit anyone.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tso! said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we could massclaim Scarlet's claim is probably p verifiable, but we probably won't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does this mean? Massclaim?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone claims. All but 4 have already done so. It's sometimes a good idea to narrow down who scum is and sometimes it is a bad idea to out people because it gives info. to scum on who to kill at night. It's a case by case situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so what you are saying is, if everyone claims we can see if there is a yang to Sam which there should be given he is claiming odd night tracker.
Click to expand...


Both Sam and SR. The down side is, this might help scum pick off targets or narrow who they are going to shoot. Fire wouldn't shoot fire proof for example.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is interesting. I have not seen Sam make the claim that he tracked by FA and Avatar on the same night. Why do you say this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When House is on next he can confirm Sameech said this in the neighborhood QT #641.
> 
> @House
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hummmmm I believe you, he said he tracked BOTH FA and Avatar the same exact night?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, he said FA was town N1 and that sounds more like a cop than a tracker.
> 
> He said he saw Avi kill Rosie-well Rosie was killed N1.
> 
> 
> So he has to be claiming both nights he watched 2 peoople and the results are odd also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did he say that as a result of his investigation, or was he just saying he thought FA was town.
> 
> Has he claimed who he watched Night 3?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did not say who he watched/tracked N3. In 641 he said FA was town due to being a Night Watchman and specified N1. IN 687 he reminded me he confirmed FA was town. He's not too happy with this line of questioning but I have to at least ask.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was a tracker in game 3.
> 
> The only result I got was "So and so did not visit anyone" or "so and so visited Mary". That was all I got from Wake. So I am not sure how Sam could have been so sure FA was town even if he got a no result. I don't recall him stating he was sure FA was town until AFTER he was NKed by scum. BUT again, I may have missed this, as you all know I am a bit off due to surgery/meds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cafe, if FA was town (and we now know he was) and Sameech tracked him, getting a "FA did not visit anyone" would indicate that FA was town.  Town don't go visiting anyone at night.
Click to expand...


Not if FA had a scum partner. I clarified this with Wake when I was tracker. I thought they all went together, but only one makes the kill. I know FA is town. I just was not sure how Sam would know FA was town so sure. That is all. And Wolf clarified Sam said FA was town BEFORE he was lynched.  I thought it was after. I was wrong.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is interesting. I have not seen Sam make the claim that he tracked by FA and Avatar on the same night. Why do you say this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When House is on next he can confirm Sameech said this in the neighborhood QT #641.
> 
> @House
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hummmmm I believe you, he said he tracked BOTH FA and Avatar the same exact night?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, he said FA was town N1 and that sounds more like a cop than a tracker.
> 
> He said he saw Avi kill Rosie-well Rosie was killed N1.
> 
> 
> So he has to be claiming both nights he watched 2 peoople and the results are odd also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did he say that as a result of his investigation, or was he just saying he thought FA was town.
> 
> Has he claimed who he watched Night 3?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did not say who he watched/tracked N3. In 641 he said FA was town due to being a Night Watchman and specified N1. IN 687 he reminded me he confirmed FA was town. He's not too happy with this line of questioning but I have to at least ask.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was a tracker in game 3.
> 
> The only result I got was "So and so did not visit anyone" or "so and so visited Mary". That was all I got from Wake. So I am not sure how Sam could have been so sure FA was town even if he got a no result. I don't recall him stating he was sure FA was town until AFTER he was NKed by scum. BUT again, I may have missed this, as you all know I am a bit off due to surgery/meds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, 641 was made on 9-4 in our hood which is before the NK. He was right FA was town but I am confused how he could know that and see Avi kill Rosie on the same night plus these are 2 different results-a tracker result and a cop result. Sameech is going to have to clarify this if he can.
Click to expand...


If Sameech is Scum with a tracker ability, he could have tracked FA and found out he was Town, (and made that public so that the other Mafia team might take a shot at him later, which they did).  Also, as Scum, Ice might have targeted Avatar and got a failed kill.  He could have certainly done that in one night.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tso! said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we could massclaim Scarlet's claim is probably p verifiable, but we probably won't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does this mean? Massclaim?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Everyone claims. All but 4 have already done so. It's sometimes a good idea to narrow down who scum is and sometimes it is a bad idea to out people because it gives info. to scum on who to kill at night. It's a case by case situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so what you are saying is, if everyone claims we can see if there is a yang to Sam which there should be given he is claiming odd night tracker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Both Sam and SR. The down side is, this might help scum pick off targets or narrow who they are going to shoot. Fire wouldn't shoot fire proof for example.
Click to expand...


Right. So SR's yang would be taking a big chance in claiming. *DON'T CLAIM ANYONE, I WAS JUST thinking out loud.*


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is interesting. I have not seen Sam make the claim that he tracked by FA and Avatar on the same night. Why do you say this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When House is on next he can confirm Sameech said this in the neighborhood QT #641.
> 
> @House
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hummmmm I believe you, he said he tracked BOTH FA and Avatar the same exact night?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, he said FA was town N1 and that sounds more like a cop than a tracker.
> 
> He said he saw Avi kill Rosie-well Rosie was killed N1.
> 
> 
> So he has to be claiming both nights he watched 2 peoople and the results are odd also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did he say that as a result of his investigation, or was he just saying he thought FA was town.
> 
> Has he claimed who he watched Night 3?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did not say who he watched/tracked N3. In 641 he said FA was town due to being a Night Watchman and specified N1. IN 687 he reminded me he confirmed FA was town. He's not too happy with this line of questioning but I have to at least ask.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was a tracker in game 3.
> 
> The only result I got was "So and so did not visit anyone" or "so and so visited Mary". That was all I got from Wake. So I am not sure how Sam could have been so sure FA was town even if he got a no result. I don't recall him stating he was sure FA was town until AFTER he was NKed by scum. BUT again, I may have missed this, as you all know I am a bit off due to surgery/meds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, 641 was made on 9-4 in our hood which is before the NK. He was right FA was town but I am confused how he could know that and see Avi kill Rosie on the same night plus these are 2 different results-a tracker result and a cop result. Sameech is going to have to clarify this if he can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Sameech is Scum with a tracker ability, he could have tracked FA and found out he was Town, (and made that public so that the other Mafia team might take a shot at him later, which they did).  Also, as Scum, Ice might have targeted Avatar and got a failed kill.  He could have certainly done that in one night.
Click to expand...



You know I can't imagine Wake would have given tracker PR to scum. Is there a possibility there is no tracker, yes. But I can't see why he would give that PR to scum. Roleblocker, like last game, maybe. But not that PR, it would put us even further behind the 8 ball and give even more power to scum. I don't think PR's are randomized, like the abilities were, are they?


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait said:


> Avatar did thank Aye and Rosie, it was shortly after he was lynched and in twilight IIRC. Aye asked us in Central about abilities and PR's. IIRC Grandma did too. *The lie you are speaking about between you and grandma is just silly and I don't think it would have made you scummy,* since Rosie could verify and did. Aye stated she said Rosie was important, etc because we were eyeing Rosie for lynch, which is true- since her meta was off.



I don't know that you can say that the lie would not have made me scummy, I was at L-1 due to her claiming that I was lying about the shield and that I was more valuable alive than dead.  That is what forced me to claim in the first place.  Before that I had just implied that I had an important role.


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> I don't think PR's are randomized, like the abilities were, are they?



I hope not, because scum cop/doc would just be broken.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar did thank Aye and Rosie, it was shortly after he was lynched and in twilight IIRC. Aye asked us in Central about abilities and PR's. IIRC Grandma did too. *The lie you are speaking about between you and grandma is just silly and I don't think it would have made you scummy,* since Rosie could verify and did. Aye stated she said Rosie was important, etc because we were eyeing Rosie for lynch, which is true- since her meta was off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know that you can say that the lie would not have made me scummy, I was at L-1 due to her claiming that I was lying about the shield and that I was more valuable alive than dead.  That is what forced me to claim in the first place.  Before that I had just implied that I had an important role.
Click to expand...


Mertex, it was not just the meatshield, ( which wake said you could have used on Rosie) but I am not going back. It was not just Grandma's assertions either. Lets leave that in the past and not revisit it, Okay?  It will be counterintuitive to the progress we are making as a team.

*I thought the lie you were referring to was the one about you using your ability or declaring your ability.*


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think PR's are randomized, like the abilities were, are they?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope not, because scum cop/doc would just be broken.
Click to expand...



Indeed.


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex the point of that, and me wanting to know who you healed, is trying to track who icescum targeted definitively.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But there were so many different powers at play, there is no certain way to find out other than Wake telling us, who was targeted and why it failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly think it may help Mertex, I don't see any reason not to say who you have protected the last few nights. I can't imagine it hurting anything. I may be wrong because I am newish to the game, but I can't see how it can hurt to state who you protected the last few nights now. If there is anyone who thinks I am wrong please speak up. I also see the point you are making it could cause confusion, but it seems to me SR is able to parse information pretty well.
Click to expand...



I revealed that I protected tn N1.  Night 2 and 3 are irrelevant, because we know that N2 they both attempted the same person and cancelled, or targeted each other and cancelled.  N3 they both got their targets, which were Town and obviously not the one I protected.  I will reveal later, if I see where it might help town, right now I don't see how it makes a difference.


----------



## sameech

CaféAuLait said:


> [
> I was a tracker in game 3.
> 
> The only result I got was "So and so did not visit anyone" or "so and so visited Mary". That was all I got from Wake. So I am not sure how Sam could have been so sure FA was town even if he got a no result. I don't recall him stating he was sure FA was town until AFTER he was NKed by scum. BUT again, I may have missed this, as you all know I am a bit off due to surgery/meds.



I never claimed to be the tracker.  I am a night watchman. Avatar made it easy to sostion of tracking FA.  
rt him out as scum of Rosie's night 1 visitors.  I know who visits a target at night, not who my target visits.  Wolf knew this before FA flipped town because I told her in the neighborhood when she wanted me to follow SR's suggested track of FA when I indicated I probably wouldn't sit on him as the watchman.  Why she is so loyal to Avatar is beyond me, so since Avatar felt a need to point out to her that he told her there was two scum in that neighborhood, I cannot think of a better Ice Mafia candidate at the moment, especially in light of her messing up the TN lynch.  She also got on the railroading me thing right after I pointed out in the neighborhood that if we mislynched, then we have to kill the fire scum player to even stay in the game.  Any mislynch mathematically will eliminate us and a mass claim serves no purpose other than to help scum pick their targets.

*VOTE: WOLFSISTER*


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex the point of that, and me wanting to know who you healed, is trying to track who icescum targeted definitively.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But there were so many different powers at play, there is no certain way to find out other than Wake telling us, who was targeted and why it failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly think it may help Mertex, I don't see any reason not to say who you have protected the last few nights. I can't imagine it hurting anything. I may be wrong because I am newish to the game, but I can't see how it can hurt to state who you protected the last few nights now. If there is anyone who thinks I am wrong please speak up. I also see the point you are making it could cause confusion, but it seems to me SR is able to parse information pretty well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I revealed that I protected tn N1.  Night 2 and 3 are irrelevant, because we know that N2 they both attempted the same person and cancelled, or targeted each other and cancelled.  N3 they both got their targets, which were Town and obviously not the one I protected.  I will reveal later, if I see where it might help town, right now I don't see how it makes a difference.
Click to expand...




Well. it actually might give info. For instance, in Central, Sam IIRC was convinced TN was using you as a pawn to get himself protected as scum. Which really made no sense since scum can't kill scum, BUT he explained it in a manner which I really was confused about a little, I hope I am not relaying it incorrectly, what he meant. So to know TN was protected ( if scum could kill scum) may have helped narrow down why he was targeted.


----------



## sameech

BTW, if there is a mislynch, one of the remaining Ice team can out themselves and coordinate night targets at twilight and we are completely eliminated today.


----------



## Mertex

House said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is interesting. I have not seen Sam make the claim that he tracked by FA and Avatar on the same night. Why do you say this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When House is on next he can confirm Sameech said this in the neighborhood QT #641.
> 
> @House
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hummmmm I believe you, he said he tracked BOTH FA and Avatar the same exact night?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, he said FA was town N1 and that sounds more like a cop than a tracker.
> 
> He said he saw Avi kill Rosie-well Rosie was killed N1.
> 
> 
> So he has to be claiming both nights he watched 2 peoople and the results are odd also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did he say that as a result of his investigation, or was he just saying he thought FA was town.
> 
> Has he claimed who he watched Night 3?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did not say who he watched/tracked N3. In 641 he said FA was town due to being a Night Watchman and specified N1. IN 687 he reminded me he confirmed FA was town. He's not too happy with this line of questioning but I have to at least ask.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was a tracker in game 3.
> 
> The only result I got was "So and so did not visit anyone" or "so and so visited Mary". That was all I got from Wake. So I am not sure how Sam could have been so sure FA was town even if he got a no result. I don't recall him stating he was sure FA was town until AFTER he was NKed by scum. BUT again, I may have missed this, as you all know I am a bit off due to surgery/meds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cafe, if FA was town (and we now know he was) and Sameech tracked him, getting a "FA did not visit anyone" would indicate that FA was town.  Town don't go visiting anyone at night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How would Sam visit both FA & Avatar on N1, is the question.
Click to expand...


I think I've already given the answer but, I'll do it again.  If Sameech is Scum, and the tracker, he could have tracked FA and gotten a (FA did not visit anyone) response which would indicate FA is Town because we know that Townies don't visit at night.  As Scum, he could have also targeted Avi for the kill and gotten a message telling him Avi was Scum (Wake said in the rules that Scum will find out who the other Scum are when they target them and get a cancel).


----------



## CaféAuLait

sameech said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> I was a tracker in game 3.
> 
> The only result I got was "So and so did not visit anyone" or "so and so visited Mary". That was all I got from Wake. So I am not sure how Sam could have been so sure FA was town even if he got a no result. I don't recall him stating he was sure FA was town until AFTER he was NKed by scum. BUT again, I may have missed this, as you all know I am a bit off due to surgery/meds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never claimed to be the tracker.  I am a night watchman. Avatar made it easy to sostion of tracking FA.
> rt him out as scum of Rosie's night 1 visitors.  I know who visits a target at night, not who my target visits.  Wolf knew this before FA flipped town because I told her in the neighborhood when she wanted me to follow SR's suggested track of FA when I indicated I probably wouldn't sit on him as the watchman.  Why she is so loyal to Avatar is beyond me, so since Avatar felt a need to point out to her that he told her there was two scum in that neighborhood, I cannot think of a better Ice Mafia candidate at the moment, especially in light of her messing up the TN lynch.  She also got on the railroading me thing right after I pointed out in the neighborhood that if we mislynched, then we have to kill the fire scum player to even stay in the game.  Any mislynch mathematically will eliminate us and a mass claim serves no purpose other than to help scum pick their targets.
> 
> *VOTE: WOLFSISTER*
Click to expand...



Wow, that is a cool ability. So you see anyone who visits your chosen target?

Woah, so you saw FA give Rosie the keys? That is why you knew FA was town?


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Not if there were two scum alive from a team because one could of NOT done the night kill and it would show they didn't visit anyone.



I can't make sense of your post, can you clarify what you are saying, if my answer doesn't cover what you are trying to say?

Only one member of the Scum team orders the kill.  How do you know that Sameech didn't do the tracking and the ordering of the night-kill?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is interesting. I have not seen Sam make the claim that he tracked by FA and Avatar on the same night. Why do you say this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When House is on next he can confirm Sameech said this in the neighborhood QT #641.
> 
> @House
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hummmmm I believe you, he said he tracked BOTH FA and Avatar the same exact night?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, he said FA was town N1 and that sounds more like a cop than a tracker.
> 
> He said he saw Avi kill Rosie-well Rosie was killed N1.
> 
> 
> So he has to be claiming both nights he watched 2 peoople and the results are odd also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did he say that as a result of his investigation, or was he just saying he thought FA was town.
> 
> Has he claimed who he watched Night 3?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He did not say who he watched/tracked N3. In 641 he said FA was town due to being a Night Watchman and specified N1. IN 687 he reminded me he confirmed FA was town. He's not too happy with this line of questioning but I have to at least ask.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was a tracker in game 3.
> 
> The only result I got was "So and so did not visit anyone" or "so and so visited Mary". That was all I got from Wake. So I am not sure how Sam could have been so sure FA was town even if he got a no result. I don't recall him stating he was sure FA was town until AFTER he was NKed by scum. BUT again, I may have missed this, as you all know I am a bit off due to surgery/meds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cafe, if FA was town (and we now know he was) and Sameech tracked him, getting a "FA did not visit anyone" would indicate that FA was town.  Town don't go visiting anyone at night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How would Sam visit both FA & Avatar on N1, is the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I've already given the answer but, I'll do it again.  If Sameech is Scum, and the tracker, he could have tracked FA and gotten a (FA did not visit anyone) response which would indicate FA is Town because we know that Townies don't visit at night.  As Scum, he could have also targeted Avi for the kill and gotten a message telling him Avi was Scum (Wake said in the rules that Scum will find out who the other Scum are when they target them and get a cancel).
Click to expand...


Agin you are missing the fact if FA had been scum his partener would have been the only one to visit. But that is moot now.
I think you are confused because Sam is claiming odd night watchmen only. So he had only one shot to see this happening on night 1, he could not have seen both things happening as I explained the role of tracker. But this was just explained above, he is not the tracker but claims watchman.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not if there were two scum alive from a team because one could of NOT done the night kill and it would show they didn't visit anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't make sense of your post, can you clarify what you are saying, if my answer doesn't cover what you are trying to say?
> 
> Only one member of the Scum team orders the kill.  How do you know that Sameech didn't do the tracking and the ordering of the night-kill?
Click to expand...



Because he is odd night only Mertex and he claimed to see what two people were doing on night 1, he would have results from night 3 and 1 only and knew FA was town prior to night 3. Again this is moot given he is claiming watchman not tracker.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not if there were two scum alive from a team because one could of NOT done the night kill and it would show they didn't visit anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't make sense of your post, can you clarify what you are saying, if my answer doesn't cover what you are trying to say?
> 
> Only one member of the Scum team orders the kill.  How do you know that Sameech didn't do the tracking and the ordering of the night-kill?
Click to expand...


I am saying if a tracker visits a target and gets the result they didn't visit anyone, that is not a clear if multiple scum are alive because they could be scum that didn't carry out the kill. 

I doubt scum would be given a tracker ability in this setup.


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait said:


> Not if FA had a scum partner.


Damn, you are confusing me.  FA was Town, how could he have a Scum partner.  If you meant to say Sameech, please clarify because these type of mistakes just confuses the issue.





> I clarified this with Wake when I was tracker. I thought they all went together, but only one makes the kill.


Exactly, and Sameech might have been the one that made the kill that night because he said he saw Avi kill Rosie.  Targeting another Scum results in getting a pm from Wake telling them they targeted Scum.  And, it is possible that Sam ordered the kill that night on Avi, ergo the failed kill, but as tracker, put a tail on FA.



> I know FA is town. I just was not sure how Sam would know FA was town so sure. That is all.


We have no evidence that Scum did not get tracker roles.  If Sam got a tracker role, he could have tracked FA that same night.




> And Wolf clarified Sam said FA was town BEFORE he was lynched.  I thought it was after. I was wrong.


Yep.


----------



## ScarletRage

CaféAuLait said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex the point of that, and me wanting to know who you healed, is trying to track who icescum targeted definitively.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But there were so many different powers at play, there is no certain way to find out other than Wake telling us, who was targeted and why it failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly think it may help Mertex, I don't see any reason not to say who you have protected the last few nights. I can't imagine it hurting anything. I may be wrong because I am newish to the game, but I can't see how it can hurt to state who you protected the last few nights now. If there is anyone who thinks I am wrong please speak up. I also see the point you are making it could cause confusion, but it seems to me SR is able to parse information pretty well.
Click to expand...


Only the first night helps us.

@CaféAuLait  and @Mertex the other nights give scum more information to predict Mertex's next move. The first heal gives us the ability to deduce down to me or Avatar as the likely n1 ice targets.


----------



## ScarletRage

sameech said:


> BTW, if there is a mislynch, one of the remaining Ice team can out themselves and coordinate night targets at twilight and we are completely eliminated today.



No. This is wrong on so many levels.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not if FA had a scum partner.
> 
> 
> 
> *Damn, you are confusing me.  FA was Town, how could he have a Scum partner.  If you meant to say Sameech, please clarify because these type of mistakes just confuses the issue.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I clarified this with Wake when I was tracker. I thought they all went together, but only one makes the kill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly, and Sameech might have been the one that made the kill that night because he said he saw Avi kill Rosie.  Targeting another Scum results in getting a pm from Wake telling them they targeted Scum.  And, it is possible that Sam ordered the kill that night on Avi, ergo the failed kill, but as tracker, put a tail on FA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know FA is town. I just was not sure how Sam would know FA was town so sure. That is all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We have no evidence that Scum did not get tracker roles.  If Sam got a tracker role, he could have tracked FA that same night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Wolf clarified Sam said FA was town BEFORE he was lynched.  I thought it was after. I was wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep.
Click to expand...


( Emphasis added)

Look, I am not confused. I am saying quite clearly. Sameech could NOT have known FA was town just from one nights results IF Sam was claiming tracker, because FA's ( if he had been scum) could have carried out the night hit. I made this statement BEFORE Sameech clarified he is claiming to be watchmen and NOT tracker given he said he is odd night only, So for him to have said he watched Avatar and FA, night one would have been impossible and he was lying. AGAIN this was Before he clarified he is claiming watchman and not tracker.


----------



## CaféAuLait

ScarletRage said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex the point of that, and me wanting to know who you healed, is trying to track who icescum targeted definitively.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But there were so many different powers at play, there is no certain way to find out other than Wake telling us, who was targeted and why it failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly think it may help Mertex, I don't see any reason not to say who you have protected the last few nights. I can't imagine it hurting anything. I may be wrong because I am newish to the game, but I can't see how it can hurt to state who you protected the last few nights now. If there is anyone who thinks I am wrong please speak up. I also see the point you are making it could cause confusion, but it seems to me SR is able to parse information pretty well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only the first night helps us.
> 
> @CaféAuLait  and @Mertex the other nights give scum more information to predict Mertex's next move. The first heal gives us the ability to deduce down to me or Avatar as the likely n1 ice targets.
Click to expand...


Okay, thank you for clarifying. I did not know.


----------



## ScarletRage

Sameech can you type out your results?

N1 Avatar visited xyz
N2 BLAH


----------



## CaféAuLait

@Mertex

_"Look, I am not confused. I am saying quite clearly. Sameech could NOT have known FA was town just from one nights results IF Sam was claiming tracker, because FA's ( if he had been scum) ***PARTNER* could have carried out the night hit. I made this statement BEFORE Sameech clarified he is claiming to be watchmen and NOT tracker given he said he is odd night only, So for him to have said he watched Avatar and FA, night one would have been impossible and he was lying. AGAIN this was Before he clarified he is claiming watchman and not tracker"._

*Partner* should have been in my above quote Mertex.


----------



## ScarletRage

CaféAuLait said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex the point of that, and me wanting to know who you healed, is trying to track who icescum targeted definitively.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But there were so many different powers at play, there is no certain way to find out other than Wake telling us, who was targeted and why it failed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I honestly think it may help Mertex, I don't see any reason not to say who you have protected the last few nights. I can't imagine it hurting anything. I may be wrong because I am newish to the game, but I can't see how it can hurt to state who you protected the last few nights now. If there is anyone who thinks I am wrong please speak up. I also see the point you are making it could cause confusion, but it seems to me SR is able to parse information pretty well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only the first night helps us.
> 
> @CaféAuLait  and @Mertex the other nights give scum more information to predict Mertex's next move. The first heal gives us the ability to deduce down to me or Avatar as the likely n1 ice targets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, thank you for clarifying. I did not know.
Click to expand...


Setup cracking is my game. The goal is to give scum as little information as possible.

With less information scum cannot plan as effectively. Scum have to get into Mertex's head.

@CafeAuLait, The above quote strongly impliesSameech icescum.


----------



## ScarletRage

Above quote being what you just posted...


----------



## CaféAuLait

@Mertex 

The issue stating that scum got a PR like that infers, scum could have gotten Cop and Doc as well. I don't think wake would or did randomize these PR roles. There are certain role which go to town. I think they did end up with _abilities_, such as yours which made you appear scummy, but you were not.


----------



## CaféAuLait

ScarletRage said:


> Above quote being what you just posted...




What I said implies Sameech is ice scum? He is claiming watchman now, not tracker. He said his watches someone and sees who visits them, not the other way around to see who they visit. Do you think he is lying?


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait said:


> Mertex, it was not just the meatshield, ( which wake said you could have used on Rosie) but I am not going back. It was not just Grandma's assertions either. Lets leave that in the past and not revisit it, Okay?  It will be counterintuitive to the progress we are making as a team.
> 
> *I thought the lie you were referring to was the one about you using your ability or declaring your ability.*



You're the one that brought it up.  If you don't want to talk about it again, don't bring it up.  And, that lie that Grandma manufactured, that I had not revealed my ability, and had not activated it, that too, made me look Scummy or you all wouldn't have jumped on me like you did.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex, it was not just the meatshield, ( which wake said you could have used on Rosie) but I am not going back. It was not just Grandma's assertions either. Lets leave that in the past and not revisit it, Okay?  It will be counterintuitive to the progress we are making as a team.
> 
> *I thought the lie you were referring to was the one about you using your ability or declaring your ability.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one that brought it up.  If you don't want to talk about it again, don't bring it up.  And, that lie that Grandma manufactured, that I had not revealed my ability, and had not activated it, that too, made me look Scummy or you all wouldn't have jumped on me like you did.
Click to expand...


No, I did not. My initial post was replying to your post 4019, where you mentioned it. You mentioned it believing Aye was town since she could have never said anything as scum according to you. I replied about Rosie verifying your claims as I thought you were speaking about your ability and you saying Grandma was lying about that.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Anyway, It's pointless to discuss it further. It is in the past. Let's move on, as I said it seems as if we may be getting somewhere. Lets continue to move forward, okay?


----------



## Mertex

sameech said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> I was a tracker in game 3.
> 
> The only result I got was "So and so did not visit anyone" or "so and so visited Mary". That was all I got from Wake. So I am not sure how Sam could have been so sure FA was town even if he got a no result. I don't recall him stating he was sure FA was town until AFTER he was NKed by scum. BUT again, I may have missed this, as you all know I am a bit off due to surgery/meds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never claimed to be the tracker.  I am a night watchman. Avatar made it easy to sostion of tracking FA.
> rt him out as scum of Rosie's night 1 visitors.  I know who visits a target at night, not who my target visits.  Wolf knew this before FA flipped town because I told her in the neighborhood when she wanted me to follow SR's suggested track of FA when I indicated I probably wouldn't sit on him as the watchman.  Why she is so loyal to Avatar is beyond me, so since Avatar felt a need to point out to her that he told her there was two scum in that neighborhood, I cannot think of a better Ice Mafia candidate at the moment, especially in light of her messing up the TN lynch.  She also got on the railroading me thing right after I pointed out in the neighborhood that if we mislynched, then we have to kill the fire scum player to even stay in the game.  Any mislynch mathematically will eliminate us and a mass claim serves no purpose other than to help scum pick their targets.
> *VOTE: WOLFSISTER*
Click to expand...


That makes sense.  Wolf was one of the first ones to try and make a big deal over my claiming that I wouldn't use the shield, and then insisting that I reveal who I was going to use it on or I would be considered Scum.  That doesn't sound very Town to me.  She was on my wagon, too, until I revealed I was the town Doc....
it's all very confusing...........argh........


----------



## CaféAuLait

sameech said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> I was a tracker in game 3.
> 
> The only result I got was "So and so did not visit anyone" or "so and so visited Mary". That was all I got from Wake. So I am not sure how Sam could have been so sure FA was town even if he got a no result. I don't recall him stating he was sure FA was town until AFTER he was NKed by scum. BUT again, I may have missed this, as you all know I am a bit off due to surgery/meds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never claimed to be the tracker.  I am a night watchman. Avatar made it easy to sostion of tracking FA.
> rt him out as scum of Rosie's night 1 visitors.  I know who visits a target at night, not who my target visits.  Wolf knew this before FA flipped town because I told her in the neighborhood when she wanted me to follow SR's suggested track of FA when I indicated I probably wouldn't sit on him as the watchman.  Why she is so loyal to Avatar is beyond me, so since Avatar felt a need to point out to her that he told her there was two scum in that neighborhood, I cannot think of a better Ice Mafia candidate at the moment, especially in light of her messing up the TN lynch.  She also got on the railroading me thing right after I pointed out in the neighborhood that if we mislynched, then we have to kill the fire scum player to even stay in the game.  Any mislynch mathematically will eliminate us and a mass claim serves no purpose other than to help scum pick their targets.
> 
> *VOTE: WOLFSISTER*
Click to expand...



@Wolfsister77 @House 

Did Sameech claim tracker or watchman in your hood?


Why do you say Wolf is loyal to Avatar, Sameech?


----------



## MathBlade

ScarletRage said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, if there is a mislynch, one of the remaining Ice team can out themselves and coordinate night targets at twilight and we are completely eliminated today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. This is wrong on so many levels.
Click to expand...

OMG we agree on something the world is ending just kidding.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> I was a tracker in game 3.
> 
> The only result I got was "So and so did not visit anyone" or "so and so visited Mary". That was all I got from Wake. So I am not sure how Sam could have been so sure FA was town even if he got a no result. I don't recall him stating he was sure FA was town until AFTER he was NKed by scum. BUT again, I may have missed this, as you all know I am a bit off due to surgery/meds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never claimed to be the tracker.  I am a night watchman. Avatar made it easy to sostion of tracking FA.
> rt him out as scum of Rosie's night 1 visitors.  I know who visits a target at night, not who my target visits.  Wolf knew this before FA flipped town because I told her in the neighborhood when she wanted me to follow SR's suggested track of FA when I indicated I probably wouldn't sit on him as the watchman.  Why she is so loyal to Avatar is beyond me, so since Avatar felt a need to point out to her that he told her there was two scum in that neighborhood, I cannot think of a better Ice Mafia candidate at the moment, especially in light of her messing up the TN lynch.  She also got on the railroading me thing right after I pointed out in the neighborhood that if we mislynched, then we have to kill the fire scum player to even stay in the game.  Any mislynch mathematically will eliminate us and a mass claim serves no purpose other than to help scum pick their targets.
> 
> *VOTE: WOLFSISTER*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> @Wolfsister77 @House
> 
> Did Sameech claim tracker or watchman in your hood?
> 
> 
> Why do you say Wolf is loyal to Avatar, Sameech?
Click to expand...


I don't understand one thing in what Sameech posted. I have said in a few posts, he claimed Night Watchman in the hood. He claimed he saw Avi kill Rosie and also claimed he knew FA was town-both on N1. I wanted clarification because that looks like both a tracker result and a cop result and I did not think he could target 2 people in one night. I wanted him to clarify. Rather than doing so, he puts up a paragraph that makes no sense to me, votes for me, then Mertex says it makes sense and to be honest, that is when I get irritating to play with. There is absolutely nothing wrong with me asking the questions and wanting clarification. For that to somehow imply I'm ice scum or loyal to Avatar is just bizarre. Notice I did not call Sameech scum or vote him. I could of just let it go I suppose but bringing it up, gets the info. out there. But it seems in this game, if you bring info. out to try to help town, then you get accused of being scum. It is very annoying.


----------



## MathBlade

Mertex said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> I was a tracker in game 3.
> 
> The only result I got was "So and so did not visit anyone" or "so and so visited Mary". That was all I got from Wake. So I am not sure how Sam could have been so sure FA was town even if he got a no result. I don't recall him stating he was sure FA was town until AFTER he was NKed by scum. BUT again, I may have missed this, as you all know I am a bit off due to surgery/meds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never claimed to be the tracker.  I am a night watchman. Avatar made it easy to sostion of tracking FA.
> rt him out as scum of Rosie's night 1 visitors.  I know who visits a target at night, not who my target visits.  Wolf knew this before FA flipped town because I told her in the neighborhood when she wanted me to follow SR's suggested track of FA when I indicated I probably wouldn't sit on him as the watchman.  Why she is so loyal to Avatar is beyond me, so since Avatar felt a need to point out to her that he told her there was two scum in that neighborhood, I cannot think of a better Ice Mafia candidate at the moment, especially in light of her messing up the TN lynch.  She also got on the railroading me thing right after I pointed out in the neighborhood that if we mislynched, then we have to kill the fire scum player to even stay in the game.  Any mislynch mathematically will eliminate us and a mass claim serves no purpose other than to help scum pick their targets.
> *VOTE: WOLFSISTER*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That makes sense.  Wolf was one of the first ones to try and make a big deal over my claiming that I wouldn't use the shield, and then insisting that I reveal who I was going to use it on or I would be considered Scum.  That doesn't sound very Town to me.  She was on my wagon, too, until I revealed I was the town Doc....
> it's all very confusing...........argh........
Click to expand...

Yeah it is. I wish y'all could read my hood. Day one and two I waffled about Wolf scum. It was only later I started really being convinced.

I just hope that y'all can see what I see eventually.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> I was a tracker in game 3.
> 
> The only result I got was "So and so did not visit anyone" or "so and so visited Mary". That was all I got from Wake. So I am not sure how Sam could have been so sure FA was town even if he got a no result. I don't recall him stating he was sure FA was town until AFTER he was NKed by scum. BUT again, I may have missed this, as you all know I am a bit off due to surgery/meds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never claimed to be the tracker.  I am a night watchman. Avatar made it easy to sostion of tracking FA.
> rt him out as scum of Rosie's night 1 visitors.  I know who visits a target at night, not who my target visits.  Wolf knew this before FA flipped town because I told her in the neighborhood when she wanted me to follow SR's suggested track of FA when I indicated I probably wouldn't sit on him as the watchman.  Why she is so loyal to Avatar is beyond me, so since Avatar felt a need to point out to her that he told her there was two scum in that neighborhood, I cannot think of a better Ice Mafia candidate at the moment, especially in light of her messing up the TN lynch.  She also got on the railroading me thing right after I pointed out in the neighborhood that if we mislynched, then we have to kill the fire scum player to even stay in the game.  Any mislynch mathematically will eliminate us and a mass claim serves no purpose other than to help scum pick their targets.
> *VOTE: WOLFSISTER*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That makes sense.  Wolf was one of the first ones to try and make a big deal over my claiming that I wouldn't use the shield, and then insisting that I reveal who I was going to use it on or I would be considered Scum.  That doesn't sound very Town to me.  She was on my wagon, too, until I revealed I was the town Doc....
> it's all very confusing...........argh........
Click to expand...


That's right. I was on you like many were. I was not the only one. When you claim doc, I unvoted. Nice of you to remember that because not everyone did.


----------



## CaféAuLait

MathBlade said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> I was a tracker in game 3.
> 
> The only result I got was "So and so did not visit anyone" or "so and so visited Mary". That was all I got from Wake. So I am not sure how Sam could have been so sure FA was town even if he got a no result. I don't recall him stating he was sure FA was town until AFTER he was NKed by scum. BUT again, I may have missed this, as you all know I am a bit off due to surgery/meds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never claimed to be the tracker.  I am a night watchman. Avatar made it easy to sostion of tracking FA.
> rt him out as scum of Rosie's night 1 visitors.  I know who visits a target at night, not who my target visits.  Wolf knew this before FA flipped town because I told her in the neighborhood when she wanted me to follow SR's suggested track of FA when I indicated I probably wouldn't sit on him as the watchman.  Why she is so loyal to Avatar is beyond me, so since Avatar felt a need to point out to her that he told her there was two scum in that neighborhood, I cannot think of a better Ice Mafia candidate at the moment, especially in light of her messing up the TN lynch.  She also got on the railroading me thing right after I pointed out in the neighborhood that if we mislynched, then we have to kill the fire scum player to even stay in the game.  Any mislynch mathematically will eliminate us and a mass claim serves no purpose other than to help scum pick their targets.
> *VOTE: WOLFSISTER*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That makes sense.  Wolf was one of the first ones to try and make a big deal over my claiming that I wouldn't use the shield, and then insisting that I reveal who I was going to use it on or I would be considered Scum.  That doesn't sound very Town to me.  She was on my wagon, too, until I revealed I was the town Doc....
> it's all very confusing...........argh........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah it is. I wish y'all could read my hood. Day one and two I waffled about Wolf scum. It was only later I started really being convinced.
> 
> I just hope that y'all can see what I see eventually.
Click to expand...



Last night SR asked me for my read on Wolf. I am compiling it now. I am looking for a specific post which I read last night. BUT this post is not the only reason I was waffling on her as scum. I reread her game 2 last night/early this AM  and she is coming off the same way as then, but there were things which bothered me her play this time and they still do. Anyway I mentioned them in Central and East and will put it here is a few.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> I was a tracker in game 3.
> 
> The only result I got was "So and so did not visit anyone" or "so and so visited Mary". That was all I got from Wake. So I am not sure how Sam could have been so sure FA was town even if he got a no result. I don't recall him stating he was sure FA was town until AFTER he was NKed by scum. BUT again, I may have missed this, as you all know I am a bit off due to surgery/meds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never claimed to be the tracker.  I am a night watchman. Avatar made it easy to sostion of tracking FA.
> rt him out as scum of Rosie's night 1 visitors.  I know who visits a target at night, not who my target visits.  Wolf knew this before FA flipped town because I told her in the neighborhood when she wanted me to follow SR's suggested track of FA when I indicated I probably wouldn't sit on him as the watchman.  Why she is so loyal to Avatar is beyond me, so since Avatar felt a need to point out to her that he told her there was two scum in that neighborhood, I cannot think of a better Ice Mafia candidate at the moment, especially in light of her messing up the TN lynch.  She also got on the railroading me thing right after I pointed out in the neighborhood that if we mislynched, then we have to kill the fire scum player to even stay in the game.  Any mislynch mathematically will eliminate us and a mass claim serves no purpose other than to help scum pick their targets.
> 
> *VOTE: WOLFSISTER*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> @Wolfsister77 @House
> 
> Did Sameech claim tracker or watchman in your hood?
> 
> 
> Why do you say Wolf is loyal to Avatar, Sameech?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand one thing in what Sameech posted. I have said in a few posts, he claimed Night Watchman in the hood. He claimed he saw Avi kill Rosie and also claimed he knew FA was town-both on N1. I wanted clarification because that looks like both a tracker result and a cop result and I did not think he could target 2 people in one night. I wanted him to clarify. Rather than doing so, he puts up a paragraph that makes no sense to me, votes for me, then Mertex says it makes sense and to be honest, that is when I get irritating to play with. There is absolutely nothing wrong with me asking the questions and wanting clarification. For that to somehow imply I'm ice scum or loyal to Avatar is just bizarre. Notice I did not call Sameech scum or vote him. I could of just let it go I suppose but bringing it up, gets the info. out there. But it seems in this game, if you bring info. out to try to help town, then you get accused of being scum. It is very annoying.
Click to expand...



Yet, this is the game Wolf and you seem to take offense to the same things you do to others. One of the reasons I said before you were coming off as arrogant, as if we should not even consider you- and that is coming off as scummish to me.  EVERYONE has it happen to them , not just you. Do you see what I mean?


----------



## Wolfsister77

MathBlade said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> I was a tracker in game 3.
> 
> The only result I got was "So and so did not visit anyone" or "so and so visited Mary". That was all I got from Wake. So I am not sure how Sam could have been so sure FA was town even if he got a no result. I don't recall him stating he was sure FA was town until AFTER he was NKed by scum. BUT again, I may have missed this, as you all know I am a bit off due to surgery/meds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never claimed to be the tracker.  I am a night watchman. Avatar made it easy to sostion of tracking FA.
> rt him out as scum of Rosie's night 1 visitors.  I know who visits a target at night, not who my target visits.  Wolf knew this before FA flipped town because I told her in the neighborhood when she wanted me to follow SR's suggested track of FA when I indicated I probably wouldn't sit on him as the watchman.  Why she is so loyal to Avatar is beyond me, so since Avatar felt a need to point out to her that he told her there was two scum in that neighborhood, I cannot think of a better Ice Mafia candidate at the moment, especially in light of her messing up the TN lynch.  She also got on the railroading me thing right after I pointed out in the neighborhood that if we mislynched, then we have to kill the fire scum player to even stay in the game.  Any mislynch mathematically will eliminate us and a mass claim serves no purpose other than to help scum pick their targets.
> *VOTE: WOLFSISTER*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That makes sense.  Wolf was one of the first ones to try and make a big deal over my claiming that I wouldn't use the shield, and then insisting that I reveal who I was going to use it on or I would be considered Scum.  That doesn't sound very Town to me.  She was on my wagon, too, until I revealed I was the town Doc....
> it's all very confusing...........argh........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah it is. I wish y'all could read my hood. Day one and two I waffled about Wolf scum. It was only later I started really being convinced.
> 
> I just hope that y'all can see what I see eventually.
Click to expand...


Of course you would, because you are scummy and want to jump on any excuse to frame someone that several are reading as town.

If you succeed in getting me mislynched, town will come after you next so by all means, go for it. Too bad it is at a critical time but I'm not going to fight it any more. It takes up too much of my time and energy to play this game as it is.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> I was a tracker in game 3.
> 
> The only result I got was "So and so did not visit anyone" or "so and so visited Mary". That was all I got from Wake. So I am not sure how Sam could have been so sure FA was town even if he got a no result. I don't recall him stating he was sure FA was town until AFTER he was NKed by scum. BUT again, I may have missed this, as you all know I am a bit off due to surgery/meds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never claimed to be the tracker.  I am a night watchman. Avatar made it easy to sostion of tracking FA.
> rt him out as scum of Rosie's night 1 visitors.  I know who visits a target at night, not who my target visits.  Wolf knew this before FA flipped town because I told her in the neighborhood when she wanted me to follow SR's suggested track of FA when I indicated I probably wouldn't sit on him as the watchman.  Why she is so loyal to Avatar is beyond me, so since Avatar felt a need to point out to her that he told her there was two scum in that neighborhood, I cannot think of a better Ice Mafia candidate at the moment, especially in light of her messing up the TN lynch.  She also got on the railroading me thing right after I pointed out in the neighborhood that if we mislynched, then we have to kill the fire scum player to even stay in the game.  Any mislynch mathematically will eliminate us and a mass claim serves no purpose other than to help scum pick their targets.
> 
> *VOTE: WOLFSISTER*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> @Wolfsister77 @House
> 
> Did Sameech claim tracker or watchman in your hood?
> 
> 
> Why do you say Wolf is loyal to Avatar, Sameech?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand one thing in what Sameech posted. I have said in a few posts, he claimed Night Watchman in the hood. He claimed he saw Avi kill Rosie and also claimed he knew FA was town-both on N1. I wanted clarification because that looks like both a tracker result and a cop result and I did not think he could target 2 people in one night. I wanted him to clarify. Rather than doing so, he puts up a paragraph that makes no sense to me, votes for me, then Mertex says it makes sense and to be honest, that is when I get irritating to play with. There is absolutely nothing wrong with me asking the questions and wanting clarification. For that to somehow imply I'm ice scum or loyal to Avatar is just bizarre. Notice I did not call Sameech scum or vote him. I could of just let it go I suppose but bringing it up, gets the info. out there. But it seems in this game, if you bring info. out to try to help town, then you get accused of being scum. It is very annoying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yet, this is the game Wolf and you seem to take offense to the same things you do to others. One of the reasons I said before you were coming off as arrogant, as if we should not even consider you- and that is coming off as scummish to me.  EVERYONE has it happen to them , not just you. Do you see what I mean?
Click to expand...


I'm not going to defend myself on your arrogant claims any more. Would you like me to insult some aspect of your personality? 

I am not going to waste any more time defending myself against people who are going to believe scum trying to set me up. I can guarantee if you are town, you would not like several people doing this to you, especially if one or more of them is scum and especially at this point in the game and especially over doing nothing more than trying to bring out info. and ask questions. I am now being looked at for asking about Sameech and Mertex is bringing up old shit that several were on her about.

Seriously, I can completely understand Grandma's frustration. But I'm not going to melt over it. 

Have fun wasting your time. I already feel like I have.


----------



## ScarletRage

Sis your Wolf push seems relatively recent. You did have a House/Wolf sister team woth me early. Then I found this gem.



> I wouldn't know how to fake a day vig. Being newer to mafia I try to avoid lying at all costs. If I play well in a game I get through it without having to lie once.
> 
> I don't see me running that gambit turning out well at all.



That is Mathblade regardong lying in the hood.

Now her story is that lying about Gath is good play...


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77 said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> I was a tracker in game 3.
> 
> The only result I got was "So and so did not visit anyone" or "so and so visited Mary". That was all I got from Wake. So I am not sure how Sam could have been so sure FA was town even if he got a no result. I don't recall him stating he was sure FA was town until AFTER he was NKed by scum. BUT again, I may have missed this, as you all know I am a bit off due to surgery/meds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never claimed to be the tracker.  I am a night watchman. Avatar made it easy to sostion of tracking FA.
> rt him out as scum of Rosie's night 1 visitors.  I know who visits a target at night, not who my target visits.  Wolf knew this before FA flipped town because I told her in the neighborhood when she wanted me to follow SR's suggested track of FA when I indicated I probably wouldn't sit on him as the watchman.  Why she is so loyal to Avatar is beyond me, so since Avatar felt a need to point out to her that he told her there was two scum in that neighborhood, I cannot think of a better Ice Mafia candidate at the moment, especially in light of her messing up the TN lynch.  She also got on the railroading me thing right after I pointed out in the neighborhood that if we mislynched, then we have to kill the fire scum player to even stay in the game.  Any mislynch mathematically will eliminate us and a mass claim serves no purpose other than to help scum pick their targets.
> *VOTE: WOLFSISTER*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That makes sense.  Wolf was one of the first ones to try and make a big deal over my claiming that I wouldn't use the shield, and then insisting that I reveal who I was going to use it on or I would be considered Scum.  That doesn't sound very Town to me.  She was on my wagon, too, until I revealed I was the town Doc....
> it's all very confusing...........argh........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah it is. I wish y'all could read my hood. Day one and two I waffled about Wolf scum. It was only later I started really being convinced.
> 
> I just hope that y'all can see what I see eventually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course you would, because you are scummy and want to jump on any excuse to frame someone that several are reading as town.
> 
> If you succeed in getting me mislynched, town will come after you next so by all means, go for it. Too bad it is at a critical time but I'm not going to fight it any more. It takes up too much of my time and energy to play this game as it is.
Click to expand...

Wolf, fight for one more day please.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> I was a tracker in game 3.
> 
> The only result I got was "So and so did not visit anyone" or "so and so visited Mary". That was all I got from Wake. So I am not sure how Sam could have been so sure FA was town even if he got a no result. I don't recall him stating he was sure FA was town until AFTER he was NKed by scum. BUT again, I may have missed this, as you all know I am a bit off due to surgery/meds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never claimed to be the tracker.  I am a night watchman. Avatar made it easy to sostion of tracking FA.
> rt him out as scum of Rosie's night 1 visitors.  I know who visits a target at night, not who my target visits.  Wolf knew this before FA flipped town because I told her in the neighborhood when she wanted me to follow SR's suggested track of FA when I indicated I probably wouldn't sit on him as the watchman.  Why she is so loyal to Avatar is beyond me, so since Avatar felt a need to point out to her that he told her there was two scum in that neighborhood, I cannot think of a better Ice Mafia candidate at the moment, especially in light of her messing up the TN lynch.  She also got on the railroading me thing right after I pointed out in the neighborhood that if we mislynched, then we have to kill the fire scum player to even stay in the game.  Any mislynch mathematically will eliminate us and a mass claim serves no purpose other than to help scum pick their targets.
> 
> *VOTE: WOLFSISTER*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> @Wolfsister77 @House
> 
> Did Sameech claim tracker or watchman in your hood?
> 
> 
> Why do you say Wolf is loyal to Avatar, Sameech?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand one thing in what Sameech posted. I have said in a few posts, he claimed Night Watchman in the hood. He claimed he saw Avi kill Rosie and also claimed he knew FA was town-both on N1. I wanted clarification because that looks like both a tracker result and a cop result and I did not think he could target 2 people in one night. I wanted him to clarify. Rather than doing so, he puts up a paragraph that makes no sense to me, votes for me, then Mertex says it makes sense and to be honest, that is when I get irritating to play with. There is absolutely nothing wrong with me asking the questions and wanting clarification. For that to somehow imply I'm ice scum or loyal to Avatar is just bizarre. Notice I did not call Sameech scum or vote him. I could of just let it go I suppose but bringing it up, gets the info. out there. But it seems in this game, if you bring info. out to try to help town, then you get accused of being scum. It is very annoying.
Click to expand...


No need to get all alarmed.....that's what we all are doing....pointing out things that may stand out.  It is true that you were adamant that I was Scum, and it is true that you kept insisting that I reveal who I was shielding or if I was even going to use it and suggested that I might be Scum if I didn't.  It is true that you were on my wagon.  You don't like it when you are accused of being Scum, but you accuse others.....it's all part of the game.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> I was a tracker in game 3.
> 
> The only result I got was "So and so did not visit anyone" or "so and so visited Mary". That was all I got from Wake. So I am not sure how Sam could have been so sure FA was town even if he got a no result. I don't recall him stating he was sure FA was town until AFTER he was NKed by scum. BUT again, I may have missed this, as you all know I am a bit off due to surgery/meds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never claimed to be the tracker.  I am a night watchman. Avatar made it easy to sostion of tracking FA.
> rt him out as scum of Rosie's night 1 visitors.  I know who visits a target at night, not who my target visits.  Wolf knew this before FA flipped town because I told her in the neighborhood when she wanted me to follow SR's suggested track of FA when I indicated I probably wouldn't sit on him as the watchman.  Why she is so loyal to Avatar is beyond me, so since Avatar felt a need to point out to her that he told her there was two scum in that neighborhood, I cannot think of a better Ice Mafia candidate at the moment, especially in light of her messing up the TN lynch.  She also got on the railroading me thing right after I pointed out in the neighborhood that if we mislynched, then we have to kill the fire scum player to even stay in the game.  Any mislynch mathematically will eliminate us and a mass claim serves no purpose other than to help scum pick their targets.
> 
> *VOTE: WOLFSISTER*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> @Wolfsister77 @House
> 
> Did Sameech claim tracker or watchman in your hood?
> 
> 
> Why do you say Wolf is loyal to Avatar, Sameech?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand one thing in what Sameech posted. I have said in a few posts, he claimed Night Watchman in the hood. He claimed he saw Avi kill Rosie and also claimed he knew FA was town-both on N1. I wanted clarification because that looks like both a tracker result and a cop result and I did not think he could target 2 people in one night. I wanted him to clarify. Rather than doing so, he puts up a paragraph that makes no sense to me, votes for me, then Mertex says it makes sense and to be honest, that is when I get irritating to play with. There is absolutely nothing wrong with me asking the questions and wanting clarification. For that to somehow imply I'm ice scum or loyal to Avatar is just bizarre. Notice I did not call Sameech scum or vote him. I could of just let it go I suppose but bringing it up, gets the info. out there. But it seems in this game, if you bring info. out to try to help town, then you get accused of being scum. It is very annoying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yet, this is the game Wolf and you seem to take offense to the same things you do to others. One of the reasons I said before you were coming off as arrogant, as if we should not even consider you- and that is coming off as scummish to me.  EVERYONE has it happen to them , not just you. Do you see what I mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not going to defend myself on your arrogant claims any more. Would you like me to insult some aspect of your personality?
> 
> I am not going to waste any more time defending myself against people who are going to believe scum trying to set me up. I can guarantee if you are town, you would not like several people doing this to you, especially if one or more of them is scum and especially at this point in the game and especially over doing nothing more than trying to bring out info. and ask questions. I am now being looked at for asking about Sameech and Mertex is bringing up old shit that several were on her about.
> 
> Seriously, I can completely understand Grandma's frustration. But I'm not going to melt over it.
> 
> Have fun wasting your time. I already feel like I have.
Click to expand...



I am not trying to insult you Wolf, it just is coming off as if you don't think anyone should question you, we should just believe your claims. If that is the case we are not doing our job of ensuring we are right on who is town. And I have had it happen to me. YOU did it to me at the start of this game and Sammich hounded me all of game 3. It's the game. We need to be sure.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> I was a tracker in game 3.
> 
> The only result I got was "So and so did not visit anyone" or "so and so visited Mary". That was all I got from Wake. So I am not sure how Sam could have been so sure FA was town even if he got a no result. I don't recall him stating he was sure FA was town until AFTER he was NKed by scum. BUT again, I may have missed this, as you all know I am a bit off due to surgery/meds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never claimed to be the tracker.  I am a night watchman. Avatar made it easy to sostion of tracking FA.
> rt him out as scum of Rosie's night 1 visitors.  I know who visits a target at night, not who my target visits.  Wolf knew this before FA flipped town because I told her in the neighborhood when she wanted me to follow SR's suggested track of FA when I indicated I probably wouldn't sit on him as the watchman.  Why she is so loyal to Avatar is beyond me, so since Avatar felt a need to point out to her that he told her there was two scum in that neighborhood, I cannot think of a better Ice Mafia candidate at the moment, especially in light of her messing up the TN lynch.  She also got on the railroading me thing right after I pointed out in the neighborhood that if we mislynched, then we have to kill the fire scum player to even stay in the game.  Any mislynch mathematically will eliminate us and a mass claim serves no purpose other than to help scum pick their targets.
> *VOTE: WOLFSISTER*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That makes sense.  Wolf was one of the first ones to try and make a big deal over my claiming that I wouldn't use the shield, and then insisting that I reveal who I was going to use it on or I would be considered Scum.  That doesn't sound very Town to me.  She was on my wagon, too, until I revealed I was the town Doc....
> it's all very confusing...........argh........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's right. I was on you like many were. I was not the only one. When you claim doc, I unvoted. Nice of you to remember that because not everyone did.
Click to expand...


Yeah, Grandma was the worst, then you and Cafe and some others, maybe just tagging along.  And unvoting does not signify Town.....Scum would do that to appear Town.  I'm not saying that you are Scum, but some of your actions do seem to appear scummy.  And, you get really irritated when you are Scum and are accused of being Scum.  Just sayin................


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> I was a tracker in game 3.
> 
> The only result I got was "So and so did not visit anyone" or "so and so visited Mary". That was all I got from Wake. So I am not sure how Sam could have been so sure FA was town even if he got a no result. I don't recall him stating he was sure FA was town until AFTER he was NKed by scum. BUT again, I may have missed this, as you all know I am a bit off due to surgery/meds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never claimed to be the tracker.  I am a night watchman. Avatar made it easy to sostion of tracking FA.
> rt him out as scum of Rosie's night 1 visitors.  I know who visits a target at night, not who my target visits.  Wolf knew this before FA flipped town because I told her in the neighborhood when she wanted me to follow SR's suggested track of FA when I indicated I probably wouldn't sit on him as the watchman.  Why she is so loyal to Avatar is beyond me, so since Avatar felt a need to point out to her that he told her there was two scum in that neighborhood, I cannot think of a better Ice Mafia candidate at the moment, especially in light of her messing up the TN lynch.  She also got on the railroading me thing right after I pointed out in the neighborhood that if we mislynched, then we have to kill the fire scum player to even stay in the game.  Any mislynch mathematically will eliminate us and a mass claim serves no purpose other than to help scum pick their targets.
> 
> *VOTE: WOLFSISTER*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> @Wolfsister77 @House
> 
> Did Sameech claim tracker or watchman in your hood?
> 
> 
> Why do you say Wolf is loyal to Avatar, Sameech?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand one thing in what Sameech posted. I have said in a few posts, he claimed Night Watchman in the hood. He claimed he saw Avi kill Rosie and also claimed he knew FA was town-both on N1. I wanted clarification because that looks like both a tracker result and a cop result and I did not think he could target 2 people in one night. I wanted him to clarify. Rather than doing so, he puts up a paragraph that makes no sense to me, votes for me, then Mertex says it makes sense and to be honest, that is when I get irritating to play with. There is absolutely nothing wrong with me asking the questions and wanting clarification. For that to somehow imply I'm ice scum or loyal to Avatar is just bizarre. Notice I did not call Sameech scum or vote him. I could of just let it go I suppose but bringing it up, gets the info. out there. But it seems in this game, if you bring info. out to try to help town, then you get accused of being scum. It is very annoying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No need to get all alarmed.....that's what we all are doing....pointing out things that may stand out.  It is true that you were adamant that I was Scum, and it is true that you kept insisting that I reveal who I was shielding or if I was even going to use it and suggested that I might be Scum if I didn't.  It is true that you were on my wagon.  You don't like it when you are accused of being Scum, but you accuse others.....it's all part of the game.
Click to expand...


I'm too tired to be alarmed. I am irritated. I feel like town always shoots itself in the foot by going after players who make the most effort to participate and ask questions and put out information. Those that are exposing themselves to being read are the ones who get the scum accusations. I'd be better off lurking.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> I was a tracker in game 3.
> 
> The only result I got was "So and so did not visit anyone" or "so and so visited Mary". That was all I got from Wake. So I am not sure how Sam could have been so sure FA was town even if he got a no result. I don't recall him stating he was sure FA was town until AFTER he was NKed by scum. BUT again, I may have missed this, as you all know I am a bit off due to surgery/meds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never claimed to be the tracker.  I am a night watchman. Avatar made it easy to sostion of tracking FA.
> rt him out as scum of Rosie's night 1 visitors.  I know who visits a target at night, not who my target visits.  Wolf knew this before FA flipped town because I told her in the neighborhood when she wanted me to follow SR's suggested track of FA when I indicated I probably wouldn't sit on him as the watchman.  Why she is so loyal to Avatar is beyond me, so since Avatar felt a need to point out to her that he told her there was two scum in that neighborhood, I cannot think of a better Ice Mafia candidate at the moment, especially in light of her messing up the TN lynch.  She also got on the railroading me thing right after I pointed out in the neighborhood that if we mislynched, then we have to kill the fire scum player to even stay in the game.  Any mislynch mathematically will eliminate us and a mass claim serves no purpose other than to help scum pick their targets.
> *VOTE: WOLFSISTER*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That makes sense.  Wolf was one of the first ones to try and make a big deal over my claiming that I wouldn't use the shield, and then insisting that I reveal who I was going to use it on or I would be considered Scum.  That doesn't sound very Town to me.  She was on my wagon, too, until I revealed I was the town Doc....
> it's all very confusing...........argh........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's right. I was on you like many were. I was not the only one. When you claim doc, I unvoted. Nice of you to remember that because not everyone did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, Grandma was the worst, then you and Cafe and some others, maybe just tagging along.  And unvoting does not signify Town.....Scum would do that to appear Town.  I'm not saying that you are Scum, but some of your actions do seem to appear scummy.  And, you get really irritated when you are Scum and are accused of being Scum.  Just sayin................
Click to expand...


You were part of my scumteam in game 3. I didn't answer most accusations. I hid out and hoped it would pass and town would move on to something else. I really don't get irritated as scum being accused of being scum, I get irritated as town being accused of it when I have put as much effort as I have into figuring things out and discussing things. I'm pretty sure I'm not the only one who gets this way. I would recommend you watch those trying to get me like this as possible scum in the future if I am not here to do so.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> I was a tracker in game 3.
> 
> The only result I got was "So and so did not visit anyone" or "so and so visited Mary". That was all I got from Wake. So I am not sure how Sam could have been so sure FA was town even if he got a no result. I don't recall him stating he was sure FA was town until AFTER he was NKed by scum. BUT again, I may have missed this, as you all know I am a bit off due to surgery/meds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never claimed to be the tracker.  I am a night watchman. Avatar made it easy to sostion of tracking FA.
> rt him out as scum of Rosie's night 1 visitors.  I know who visits a target at night, not who my target visits.  Wolf knew this before FA flipped town because I told her in the neighborhood when she wanted me to follow SR's suggested track of FA when I indicated I probably wouldn't sit on him as the watchman.  Why she is so loyal to Avatar is beyond me, so since Avatar felt a need to point out to her that he told her there was two scum in that neighborhood, I cannot think of a better Ice Mafia candidate at the moment, especially in light of her messing up the TN lynch.  She also got on the railroading me thing right after I pointed out in the neighborhood that if we mislynched, then we have to kill the fire scum player to even stay in the game.  Any mislynch mathematically will eliminate us and a mass claim serves no purpose other than to help scum pick their targets.
> 
> *VOTE: WOLFSISTER*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> @Wolfsister77 @House
> 
> Did Sameech claim tracker or watchman in your hood?
> 
> 
> Why do you say Wolf is loyal to Avatar, Sameech?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand one thing in what Sameech posted. I have said in a few posts, he claimed Night Watchman in the hood. He claimed he saw Avi kill Rosie and also claimed he knew FA was town-both on N1. I wanted clarification because that looks like both a tracker result and a cop result and I did not think he could target 2 people in one night. I wanted him to clarify. Rather than doing so, he puts up a paragraph that makes no sense to me, votes for me, then Mertex says it makes sense and to be honest, that is when I get irritating to play with. There is absolutely nothing wrong with me asking the questions and wanting clarification. For that to somehow imply I'm ice scum or loyal to Avatar is just bizarre. Notice I did not call Sameech scum or vote him. I could of just let it go I suppose but bringing it up, gets the info. out there. But it seems in this game, if you bring info. out to try to help town, then you get accused of being scum. It is very annoying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No need to get all alarmed.....that's what we all are doing....pointing out things that may stand out.  It is true that you were adamant that I was Scum, and it is true that you kept insisting that I reveal who I was shielding or if I was even going to use it and suggested that I might be Scum if I didn't.  It is true that you were on my wagon.  You don't like it when you are accused of being Scum, but you accuse others.....it's all part of the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm too tired to be alarmed. I am irritated. I feel like town always shoots itself in the foot by going after players who make the most effort to participate and ask questions and put out information. Those that are exposing themselves to being read are the ones who get the scum accusations. I'd be better off lurking.
Click to expand...



I think this is the issue here where I say words which may come off as wrong to you. You seem to imply you are the only one advocating and or working for town, but this is not the case at all. I will leave it at that. I am not tying to hound you.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> I was a tracker in game 3.
> 
> The only result I got was "So and so did not visit anyone" or "so and so visited Mary". That was all I got from Wake. So I am not sure how Sam could have been so sure FA was town even if he got a no result. I don't recall him stating he was sure FA was town until AFTER he was NKed by scum. BUT again, I may have missed this, as you all know I am a bit off due to surgery/meds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never claimed to be the tracker.  I am a night watchman. Avatar made it easy to sostion of tracking FA.
> rt him out as scum of Rosie's night 1 visitors.  I know who visits a target at night, not who my target visits.  Wolf knew this before FA flipped town because I told her in the neighborhood when she wanted me to follow SR's suggested track of FA when I indicated I probably wouldn't sit on him as the watchman.  Why she is so loyal to Avatar is beyond me, so since Avatar felt a need to point out to her that he told her there was two scum in that neighborhood, I cannot think of a better Ice Mafia candidate at the moment, especially in light of her messing up the TN lynch.  She also got on the railroading me thing right after I pointed out in the neighborhood that if we mislynched, then we have to kill the fire scum player to even stay in the game.  Any mislynch mathematically will eliminate us and a mass claim serves no purpose other than to help scum pick their targets.
> *VOTE: WOLFSISTER*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That makes sense.  Wolf was one of the first ones to try and make a big deal over my claiming that I wouldn't use the shield, and then insisting that I reveal who I was going to use it on or I would be considered Scum.  That doesn't sound very Town to me.  She was on my wagon, too, until I revealed I was the town Doc....
> it's all very confusing...........argh........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's right. I was on you like many were. I was not the only one. When you claim doc, I unvoted. Nice of you to remember that because not everyone did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, Grandma was the worst, then you and Cafe and some others, maybe just tagging along.  And unvoting does not signify Town.....Scum would do that to appear Town.  I'm not saying that you are Scum, but some of your actions do seem to appear scummy.  And, you get really irritated when you are Scum and are accused of being Scum.  Just sayin................
Click to expand...


Everyone does things that come off as scummy when town. That's just the way it is. I'm not worried about appearing as the towniest townie here. That's scum's job to make that effort. I don't care about that. I just want to get information so I can make the best vote possible. And that is what I am going to do and not let town get distracted with me when I know it is a waste of town's time.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> I was a tracker in game 3.
> 
> The only result I got was "So and so did not visit anyone" or "so and so visited Mary". That was all I got from Wake. So I am not sure how Sam could have been so sure FA was town even if he got a no result. I don't recall him stating he was sure FA was town until AFTER he was NKed by scum. BUT again, I may have missed this, as you all know I am a bit off due to surgery/meds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never claimed to be the tracker.  I am a night watchman. Avatar made it easy to sostion of tracking FA.
> rt him out as scum of Rosie's night 1 visitors.  I know who visits a target at night, not who my target visits.  Wolf knew this before FA flipped town because I told her in the neighborhood when she wanted me to follow SR's suggested track of FA when I indicated I probably wouldn't sit on him as the watchman.  Why she is so loyal to Avatar is beyond me, so since Avatar felt a need to point out to her that he told her there was two scum in that neighborhood, I cannot think of a better Ice Mafia candidate at the moment, especially in light of her messing up the TN lynch.  She also got on the railroading me thing right after I pointed out in the neighborhood that if we mislynched, then we have to kill the fire scum player to even stay in the game.  Any mislynch mathematically will eliminate us and a mass claim serves no purpose other than to help scum pick their targets.
> 
> *VOTE: WOLFSISTER*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> @Wolfsister77 @House
> 
> Did Sameech claim tracker or watchman in your hood?
> 
> 
> Why do you say Wolf is loyal to Avatar, Sameech?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand one thing in what Sameech posted. I have said in a few posts, he claimed Night Watchman in the hood. He claimed he saw Avi kill Rosie and also claimed he knew FA was town-both on N1. I wanted clarification because that looks like both a tracker result and a cop result and I did not think he could target 2 people in one night. I wanted him to clarify. Rather than doing so, he puts up a paragraph that makes no sense to me, votes for me, then Mertex says it makes sense and to be honest, that is when I get irritating to play with. There is absolutely nothing wrong with me asking the questions and wanting clarification. For that to somehow imply I'm ice scum or loyal to Avatar is just bizarre. Notice I did not call Sameech scum or vote him. I could of just let it go I suppose but bringing it up, gets the info. out there. But it seems in this game, if you bring info. out to try to help town, then you get accused of being scum. It is very annoying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No need to get all alarmed.....that's what we all are doing....pointing out things that may stand out.  It is true that you were adamant that I was Scum, and it is true that you kept insisting that I reveal who I was shielding or if I was even going to use it and suggested that I might be Scum if I didn't.  It is true that you were on my wagon.  You don't like it when you are accused of being Scum, but you accuse others.....it's all part of the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm too tired to be alarmed. I am irritated. I feel like town always shoots itself in the foot by going after players who make the most effort to participate and ask questions and put out information. Those that are exposing themselves to being read are the ones who get the scum accusations. I'd be better off lurking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is the issue here where I say words which may come off as wrong to you. You seem to imply you are the only one advocating and or working for town, but this is not the case at all. I will leave it at that. I am not tying to hound you.
Click to expand...


I never once said I was the only one working for town. Not one time.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> I was a tracker in game 3.
> 
> The only result I got was "So and so did not visit anyone" or "so and so visited Mary". That was all I got from Wake. So I am not sure how Sam could have been so sure FA was town even if he got a no result. I don't recall him stating he was sure FA was town until AFTER he was NKed by scum. BUT again, I may have missed this, as you all know I am a bit off due to surgery/meds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never claimed to be the tracker.  I am a night watchman. Avatar made it easy to sostion of tracking FA.
> rt him out as scum of Rosie's night 1 visitors.  I know who visits a target at night, not who my target visits.  Wolf knew this before FA flipped town because I told her in the neighborhood when she wanted me to follow SR's suggested track of FA when I indicated I probably wouldn't sit on him as the watchman.  Why she is so loyal to Avatar is beyond me, so since Avatar felt a need to point out to her that he told her there was two scum in that neighborhood, I cannot think of a better Ice Mafia candidate at the moment, especially in light of her messing up the TN lynch.  She also got on the railroading me thing right after I pointed out in the neighborhood that if we mislynched, then we have to kill the fire scum player to even stay in the game.  Any mislynch mathematically will eliminate us and a mass claim serves no purpose other than to help scum pick their targets.
> 
> *VOTE: WOLFSISTER*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> @Wolfsister77 @House
> 
> Did Sameech claim tracker or watchman in your hood?
> 
> 
> Why do you say Wolf is loyal to Avatar, Sameech?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't understand one thing in what Sameech posted. I have said in a few posts, he claimed Night Watchman in the hood. He claimed he saw Avi kill Rosie and also claimed he knew FA was town-both on N1. I wanted clarification because that looks like both a tracker result and a cop result and I did not think he could target 2 people in one night. I wanted him to clarify. Rather than doing so, he puts up a paragraph that makes no sense to me, votes for me, then Mertex says it makes sense and to be honest, that is when I get irritating to play with. There is absolutely nothing wrong with me asking the questions and wanting clarification. For that to somehow imply I'm ice scum or loyal to Avatar is just bizarre. Notice I did not call Sameech scum or vote him. I could of just let it go I suppose but bringing it up, gets the info. out there. But it seems in this game, if you bring info. out to try to help town, then you get accused of being scum. It is very annoying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No need to get all alarmed.....that's what we all are doing....pointing out things that may stand out.  It is true that you were adamant that I was Scum, and it is true that you kept insisting that I reveal who I was shielding or if I was even going to use it and suggested that I might be Scum if I didn't.  It is true that you were on my wagon.  You don't like it when you are accused of being Scum, but you accuse others.....it's all part of the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm too tired to be alarmed. I am irritated. I feel like town always shoots itself in the foot by going after players who make the most effort to participate and ask questions and put out information. Those that are exposing themselves to being read are the ones who get the scum accusations. I'd be better off lurking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is the issue here where I say words which may come off as wrong to you. You seem to imply you are the only one advocating and or working for town, but this is not the case at all. I will leave it at that. I am not tying to hound you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never once said I was the only one working for town. Not one time.
Click to expand...



No, you have not. But your responses seem to imply that you have worked for town and therefor because of that we should all just believe you. That is all. I was not trying to put you down I was trying to show you how you saying and or doing the same things the rest of us do, e.g., pick up on past statements or actions and bringing them forward is NOT a slight to you, but the game itself and how it works. You seem to take it personally with your responses and this reads scummy at times. I hope you can see what I am saying and not think I am bashing you.


----------



## ScarletRage

@CaféAuLait The person who claimed they were the only one working for town was me trying to stop the Grandma lynch and get a train on scum.

I am pretty satisified that Cafe Wolf and Mertex are all town.

That leaves scum in House Sameech TSO Mathblade and Gath.


----------



## ScarletRage

Can we work together and lynch Gath or Mathblade?


----------



## MathBlade

ScarletRage said:


> Sis your Wolf push seems relatively recent. You did have a House/Wolf sister team woth me early. Then I found this gem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't know how to fake a day vig. Being newer to mafia I try to avoid lying at all costs. If I play well in a game I get through it without having to lie once.
> 
> I don't see me running that gambit turning out well at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is Mathblade regardong lying in the hood.
> 
> Now her story is that lying about Gath is good play...
Click to expand...


Yes. Note the "try to avoid". It was no longer possible when you are lynch shopping.


----------



## MathBlade

ScarletRage said:


> Can we work together and lynch Gath or Mathblade?



Considering I am town and view Gath as a townfirm I say I will not help.

My vote end of day will be on one of my top three suspects, SR, Wolf, or TN/TSO.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

@Wake

If jailer's keys are given to Player A and scum targets Player A for their Night Kill, does Player A still receive the keys, or are they still in the hands of the original holder due to the NK cancelling them out?


----------



## ScarletRage

Wow as if on queue you come back. But you have nothing to say about the drama. You are fine letting town argue amongst itself.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> I have said in a few posts, he claimed Night Watchman in the hood.



/agree


----------



## CaféAuLait

ScarletRage said:


> @CaféAuLait The person who claimed they were the only one working for town was me trying to stop the Grandma lynch and get a train on scum.
> 
> I am pretty satisified that Cafe Wolf and Mertex are all town.
> 
> That leaves scum in House Sameech TSO Mathblade and Gath.




I think House is town. My read could be far off. But his moving votes to ensure there are not mislynches makes me feel he is a town read because of this. My suspicion of him came from the fact many do not think this is his first game.

Last night and a bit before that I had myself convinced Tn/wolf were a team. I'll tell you what happened last night. This was FAR before Math ( who I thought was scum due to thinking Mebelle is scum) brought up the possible team play. I don't believe TN did not know he had a neighborhood BTW.

I moved my vote to Gath and Wolf immediately moved her vote to Gath quoting mine IIRC. She had me FOSed IIRC and I thought this to be weird she would follow my vote given she has me at being possible Scum. I mentioned the quick move on Wolf's part in my hood and almost immediately Wolf removed her vote. It may have been a coincidence, but it kinda gave me the impression she and TN may be a team since TN/TSO are I my hood and I thought it may have been mentioned to her. Additionally,  this is the second time she has done this ( follow my vote)  and at first I thought she may be subtly buddying me.

Anyway that is part of what I had. But my wiggle read of Sam has me questioning if Sam and Math are not partners and I may have it wrong, unless Sam is being truthful on the watcher thing.


----------



## ScarletRage

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> @Wake
> 
> If jailer's keys are given to Player A and scum targets Player A for their Night Kill, does Player A still receive the keys, or are they still in the hands of the original holder due to the NK cancelling them out?





AyeCantSeeYou said:


> @Wake
> 
> If jailer's keys are given to Player A and scum targets Player A for their Night Kill, does Player A still receive the keys, or are they still in the hands of the original holder due to the NK cancelling them out?




Select and give one player "1-Shot Jailkeeper" status. This means your target can jail one person once during the Night. A person that is jailed cannot be killed during that Night, but he or she also isn't able to use any abilities.

@AyeCantSeeYou Gath had to trigger this during the day. All green dots are day abilities.


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have said in a few posts, he claimed Night Watchman in the hood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /agree
Click to expand...



Okay, then why is Sam suspicious for having a read on both FA and Rosie night 1 then? I could understand the suspicion if he claimed odd night tracker but the way he explains his role it does not seems suspicious if he is being honest.


----------



## ScarletRage

Gath could trigger an ability during the day give the keys and do the kill himself.

@House how did Sameech define night watchman?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

ScarletRage said:


> Wow as if on queue you come back. But you have nothing to say about the drama. You are fine letting town argue amongst itself.



Not sure who you are talking to here, but I've had it with the drama in these games. I tend to overlook those posts since they are driven by emotions instead of logical thinking. Emotional posting has gotten town to how many wins now? Can any of us count that high? Here's a hint for all - it's neither negative or positive and resides between -1 and 1. The micro game isn't included in the count, since there wasn't any drama going on in that one.


----------



## CaféAuLait

ScarletRage said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wake
> 
> If jailer's keys are given to Player A and scum targets Player A for their Night Kill, does Player A still receive the keys, or are they still in the hands of the original holder due to the NK cancelling them out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wake
> 
> If jailer's keys are given to Player A and scum targets Player A for their Night Kill, does Player A still receive the keys, or are they still in the hands of the original holder due to the NK cancelling them out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Select and give one player "1-Shot Jailkeeper" status. This means your target can jail one person once during the Night. A person that is jailed cannot be killed during that Night, but he or she also isn't able to use any abilities.
> 
> @AyeCantSeeYou Gath had to trigger this during the day. All green dots are day abilities.
Click to expand...



Okay, IF that is the case then Sam could not have seen FA visit Rosie and be townfirm on FA- as a watchmen or tracker.


----------



## ScarletRage

CaféAuLait said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have said in a few posts, he claimed Night Watchman in the hood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /agree
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, then why is Sam suspicious for having a read on both FA and Rosie night 1 then? I could understand the suspicion if he claimed odd night tracker but the way he explains his role it does not seems suspicious if he is being honest.
Click to expand...


@CaféAuLait you made a post about FA's partner awhile back.

How could Sameech know FA was town based on his power if a night watchman?


----------



## ScarletRage

CaféAuLait said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wake
> 
> If jailer's keys are given to Player A and scum targets Player A for their Night Kill, does Player A still receive the keys, or are they still in the hands of the original holder due to the NK cancelling them out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wake
> 
> If jailer's keys are given to Player A and scum targets Player A for their Night Kill, does Player A still receive the keys, or are they still in the hands of the original holder due to the NK cancelling them out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Select and give one player "1-Shot Jailkeeper" status. This means your target can jail one person once during the Night. A person that is jailed cannot be killed during that Night, but he or she also isn't able to use any abilities.
> 
> @AyeCantSeeYou Gath had to trigger this during the day. All green dots are day abilities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, IF that is the case then Sam could not have seen FA visit Rosie and be townfirm on FA- as a watchmen or tracker.
Click to expand...

Where did Sameech claim to have seen FA?


----------



## CaféAuLait

ScarletRage said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have said in a few posts, he claimed Night Watchman in the hood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /agree
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, then why is Sam suspicious for having a read on both FA and Rosie night 1 then? I could understand the suspicion if he claimed odd night tracker but the way he explains his role it does not seems suspicious if he is being honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> @CaféAuLait you made a post about FA's partner awhile back.
> 
> How could Sameech know FA was town based on his power if a night watchman?
Click to expand...



Yup, I just requited it when you said giving keys was a day ability. There is no way.


----------



## CaféAuLait

ScarletRage said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wake
> 
> If jailer's keys are given to Player A and scum targets Player A for their Night Kill, does Player A still receive the keys, or are they still in the hands of the original holder due to the NK cancelling them out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wake
> 
> If jailer's keys are given to Player A and scum targets Player A for their Night Kill, does Player A still receive the keys, or are they still in the hands of the original holder due to the NK cancelling them out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Select and give one player "1-Shot Jailkeeper" status. This means your target can jail one person once during the Night. A person that is jailed cannot be killed during that Night, but he or she also isn't able to use any abilities.
> 
> @AyeCantSeeYou Gath had to trigger this during the day. All green dots are day abilities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, IF that is the case then Sam could not have seen FA visit Rosie and be townfirm on FA- as a watchmen or tracker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did Sameech claim to have seen FA?
Click to expand...


House and Wolf states it is in their hood IIRC. I think Mertex said it was here on the GT.  I may be wrong about that.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

ScarletRage said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wake
> 
> If jailer's keys are given to Player A and scum targets Player A for their Night Kill, does Player A still receive the keys, or are they still in the hands of the original holder due to the NK cancelling them out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Select and give one player "1-Shot Jailkeeper" status. This means your target can jail one person once during the Night. A person that is jailed cannot be killed during that Night, but he or she also isn't able to use any abilities.
> 
> @AyeCantSeeYou Gath had to trigger this during the day. All green dots are day abilities.
Click to expand...


I understand about the abilities. If Rosie was handed a key Night 1 to be used on another game night, is that key lost since she was NK'd, or is it still in the hands of the player that was going to give it to her? (Not jail her, hand her a key to jail someone later on in the game.)


----------



## CaféAuLait

I am  running out for about 15 mins, be back in a few.


----------



## ScarletRage

@AyeCantSeeYou Rosie having keys is near impossible. Shaitra had them. There's only one set in the game unless I am wrong somewhere.

@House @Wolfsister77 Did Sameech claim he saw FA visit as a night watchman?


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> Gath could trigger an ability during the day give the keys and do the kill himself.
> 
> @House how did Sameech define night watchman?



I'm not trying to be uncooperative, but that would probably take more time than my limited availability will allow.  If Wolf can hunt that down, I'll be more than happy to verify and/or add my own paraphrase of his words, given the post #.

What I *can* state, however, is that Sam said he couldn't reveal FA was town without outing the specifics of his ability (as a watchman, instead of tracker), which supports the post Cafe made.


----------



## MathBlade

ScarletRage said:


> Wow as if on queue you come back. But you have nothing to say about the drama. You are fine letting town argue amongst itself.



I am working. I will be off and on. Attacking RL is uncool sis. You know this.

I have said my peace on things. When I disagree respectfully I am "drowning you out". When I don't post due to RL "I am content with drama". Please quit making up shit.


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wake
> 
> If jailer's keys are given to Player A and scum targets Player A for their Night Kill, does Player A still receive the keys, or are they still in the hands of the original holder due to the NK cancelling them out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wake
> 
> If jailer's keys are given to Player A and scum targets Player A for their Night Kill, does Player A still receive the keys, or are they still in the hands of the original holder due to the NK cancelling them out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Select and give one player "1-Shot Jailkeeper" status. This means your target can jail one person once during the Night. A person that is jailed cannot be killed during that Night, but he or she also isn't able to use any abilities.
> 
> @AyeCantSeeYou Gath had to trigger this during the day. All green dots are day abilities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, IF that is the case then Sam could not have seen FA visit Rosie and be townfirm on FA- as a watchmen or tracker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did Sameech claim to have seen FA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> House and Wolf states it is in their hood IIRC. I think Mertex said it was here on the GT.  I may be wrong about that.
Click to expand...


Where did I say that?


----------



## ScarletRage

@House Did Sameech claim to have seen FA as a night watchman?


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> @CaféAuLait The person who claimed they were the only one working for town was me trying to stop the Grandma lynch and get a train on scum.
> 
> I am pretty satisified that Cafe Wolf and Mertex are all town.
> 
> That leaves scum in House Sameech TSO Mathblade and Gath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think House is town. My read could be far off. But his moving votes to ensure there are not mislynches makes me feel he is a town read because of this. My suspicion of him came from the fact many do not think this is his first game.
> 
> Last night and a bit before that I had myself convinced Tn/wolf were a team. I'll tell you what happened last night. This was FAR before Math ( who I thought was scum due to thinking Mebelle is scum) brought up the possible team play. I don't believe TN did not know he had a neighborhood BTW.
> 
> I moved my vote to Gath and Wolf immediately moved her vote to Gath quoting mine IIRC. She had me FOSed IIRC and I thought this to be weird she would follow my vote given she has me at being possible Scum. I mentioned the quick move on Wolf's part in my hood and almost immediately Wolf removed her vote. It may have been a coincidence, but it kinda gave me the impression she and TN may be a team since TN/TSO are I my hood and I thought it may have been mentioned to her. Additionally,  this is the second time she has done this ( follow my vote)  and at first I thought she may be subtly buddying me.
> 
> Anyway that is part of what I had. But my wiggle read of Sam has me questioning if Sam and Math are not partners and I may have it wrong, unless Sam is being truthful on the watcher thing.
Click to expand...


I had you as a townread first of all if you looked at my reads lists last night. I did not have you as an FoS and I don't remember who's vote I follow nor do I care who's vote I follow. I explained my vote last night as putting Gath at L-2 for pressure because I had him as a scumread and explained to you again today why I voted for him in the first place. I unvoted before I went to bed. If I am buddying you, it would be the strangest buddying I've ever seen.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> @House Did Sameech claim to have seen FA as a night watchman?



I know you're looking for hard & fast answers, but I just can't give them to you IRT Sam's claim.

I can't recall off the top of my head when he specified watchman so I don't want to make an assumption and then have it countered because doing so would paint me as scum for lying (which wouldn't be accurate, but a fair deduction to make), and QT is a pain in the ass to try to search.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> @AyeCantSeeYou Rosie having keys is near impossible. Shaitra had them. There's only one set in the game unless I am wrong somewhere.
> 
> @House @Wolfsister77 Did Sameech claim he saw FA visit as a night watchman?



Yes, he said in the post I gave already that House verified, 641, that FA is town and he didn't reveal it in the game because that would give away he's a Night Watchman. It was here in the thread where he said he saw Avi shoot Rosie and Avi denied he did it. He never explained to me or anyone what a Night Watchman is which is why I questioned his finding so much. And of course, he voted me for it and Mertex said it made sense when it didn't make a damn bit of sense to me why that would make me scum for questioning this and bringing it to the game thread.


----------



## Wake

*Town PRs can indeed be tracked, because they do visit other players at Night. Vanilla Townies, non-acting PRs, and non-killing Mafia Goons would turn up a general result of "Player did not go anywhere tonight."*


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wake
> 
> If jailer's keys are given to Player A and scum targets Player A for their Night Kill, does Player A still receive the keys, or are they still in the hands of the original holder due to the NK cancelling them out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wake
> 
> If jailer's keys are given to Player A and scum targets Player A for their Night Kill, does Player A still receive the keys, or are they still in the hands of the original holder due to the NK cancelling them out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Select and give one player "1-Shot Jailkeeper" status. This means your target can jail one person once during the Night. A person that is jailed cannot be killed during that Night, but he or she also isn't able to use any abilities.
> 
> @AyeCantSeeYou Gath had to trigger this during the day. All green dots are day abilities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, IF that is the case then Sam could not have seen FA visit Rosie and be townfirm on FA- as a watchmen or tracker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did Sameech claim to have seen FA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> House and Wolf states it is in their hood IIRC. I think Mertex said it was here on the GT.  I may be wrong about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did I say that?
Click to expand...



When I asked you earlier about Sam's FA claim ( being town), you agreed with Wolf he made the claim FA was town on a post in your QT. Did I misunderstand what you were saying?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> @House
> 
> [USER=40803]@House @Wolfsister77 Did Sameech claim he saw FA visit as a night watchman?[/USER]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, he said in the post I gave already that House verified, 641, that FA is town and he didn't reveal it in the game because that would give away he's a Night Watchman. It was here in the thread where he said he saw Avi shoot Rosie and Avi denied he did it. He never explained to me or anyone what a Night Watchman is which is why I questioned his finding so much. And of course, he voted me for it and Mertex said it made sense when it didn't make a damn bit of sense to me why that would make me scum for questioning this and bringing it to the game thread.
Click to expand...




@House  The above is what I was referring to.


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wake
> 
> If jailer's keys are given to Player A and scum targets Player A for their Night Kill, does Player A still receive the keys, or are they still in the hands of the original holder due to the NK cancelling them out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wake
> 
> If jailer's keys are given to Player A and scum targets Player A for their Night Kill, does Player A still receive the keys, or are they still in the hands of the original holder due to the NK cancelling them out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Select and give one player "1-Shot Jailkeeper" status. This means your target can jail one person once during the Night. A person that is jailed cannot be killed during that Night, but he or she also isn't able to use any abilities.
> 
> @AyeCantSeeYou Gath had to trigger this during the day. All green dots are day abilities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, IF that is the case then Sam could not have seen FA visit Rosie and be townfirm on FA- as a watchmen or tracker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did Sameech claim to have seen FA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> House and Wolf states it is in their hood IIRC. I think Mertex said it was here on the GT.  I may be wrong about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did I say that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> When I asked you earlier about Sam's FA claim ( being town), you agreed with Wolf he made the claim FA was town on a post in your QT. Did I misunderstand what you were saying?
Click to expand...


Nope, I just have a terrible remembery.


----------



## Wake

*When 'Jailer's Keys' is activated during the Day, upon activation you give a player the keys (1-Shot Jailkeeper status). They're given the keys during the Day. So the player is now a 1-Shot Power Role. Not one thing can prevent this, unless 'Negation' is used to stop it.*



AyeCantSeeYou said:


> @Wake
> 
> If jailer's keys are given to Player A and scum targets Player A for their Night Kill, does Player A still receive the keys, or are they still in the hands of the original holder due to the NK cancelling them out?


----------



## House

IOW, those keys are lost in the nether.


----------



## Wolfsister77

To summarize, so it doesn't get lost:

-Sameech said he saw Avi kill Rosie here in the thread
-In the hood, 641, he said FA was town because he's a Night Watchman, on 9-4 before the NK
-I questioned the double watch and the fact that one was a cop type result and the other a tracker type result
-I questioned him still being alive
-I questioned him saying Avi was scum after ice had a NK

Do these seem like logical questions, because I was called scum for this.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wolfsister77 said:


> To summarize, so it doesn't get lost:
> 
> -Sameech said he saw Avi kill Rosie here in the thread
> -In the hood, 641, he said FA was town because he's a Night Watchman, on 9-4 before the NK
> -I questioned the double watch and the fact that one was a cop type result and the other a tracker type result
> -I questioned him still being alive
> -I questioned him saying Avi was scum after ice had a NK
> 
> Do these seem like logical questions, because I was called scum for this.



Also, he said FA was town due to a N1 result-641, and that would be the same night he said he saw Avi shoot Rosie so I have to wonder how he saw both and would get two different type results.

Right?


----------



## CaféAuLait

@ScarletRage 

I thought I just saw you ask about the last set of Keys. Gath's ability was doubled by Rosie. So Gath had two sets of keys to give out. FA replicated the ability to have a third set of keys. FA gave his keys to Rosie. Gath gave one set to Shaitra and there is one set unaccounted for, either used or waiting to be used.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> To summarize, so it doesn't get lost:
> 
> -Sameech said he saw Avi kill Rosie here in the thread



Where was this?  I know he was all over Avatar, but I can't recall an exact post specifying him eyeballing Avatar kill Rosie.

Not saying it didn't happen... but as above, terrible remembery.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> To summarize, so it doesn't get lost:
> 
> -Sameech said he saw Avi kill Rosie here in the thread
> -In the hood, 641, he said FA was town because he's a Night Watchman, on 9-4 before the NK
> -I questioned the double watch and the fact that one was a cop type result and the other a tracker type result
> -I questioned him still being alive
> -I questioned him saying Avi was scum after ice had a NK
> 
> Do these seem like logical questions, because I was called scum for this.




NO, they are very logical questions and I don't see anything scummy about them at all.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I am done wondering. That is just too suspi


House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> To summarize, so it doesn't get lost:
> 
> -Sameech said he saw Avi kill Rosie here in the thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where was this?  I know he was all over Avatar, but I can't recall an exact post specifying him eyeballing Avatar kill Rosie.
> 
> Not saying it didn't happen... but as above, terrible remembery.
Click to expand...


I would have to search but it was because of this post that everyone voted for Avi including me. Then Avi denied he shot Rosie and said his partner did which is WIFOM and who knows. I would have to search for it and I can if it becomes necessary. This was not in the hood but Avi did say in the hood he didn't shoot Rosie, then said Sameech was scum, then said he was scum. Again, I can find all this if I have to. PITA but I will.


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> To summarize, so it doesn't get lost:
> 
> -Sameech said he saw Avi kill Rosie here in the thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where was this?  I know he was all over Avatar, but I can't recall an exact post specifying him eyeballing Avatar kill Rosie.
> 
> Not saying it didn't happen... but as above, terrible remembery.
Click to expand...


This is why Avatar was lynched House. Sameech said he watched Avatar kill Rosie. Then it was questioned if Sam may be ice and because Avatar said he did NOT kill Rosie, but his partner did. I think it is weird you don't remember this or the previous question we just discussed 2 pages back.


----------



## CaféAuLait

sameech said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> @House
> 
> He can block the vig killing him which is why I tried to get her to do it straight out of the gates before he could stop her.  Blocking doesn't make him scum-- that I know he carried out the NK on Rosie makes him scum.  I just don't find it particularly good for town to disclose whether I am a tracker or a Night Watchman and what the limits are on my use at this particular point in time.  Geez, apparently to crumb this town you need a bread truck.
> 
> Now off to paint some more freaking walls and ceilings while I can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here @House
Click to expand...


----------



## CaféAuLait

sameech said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> @sameech - you'll have to excuse me, I'm in the middle of a blood sugar crash. How does Avi's blocking ability make him Scum?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He can block the vig killing him which is why I tried to get her to do it straight out of the gates before he could stop her.  Blocking doesn't make him scum-- that I know he carried out the NK on Rosie makes him scum.  I just don't find it particularly good for town to disclose whether I am a tracker or a Night Watchman and what the limits are on my use at this particular point in time.  Geez, apparently to crumb this town you need a bread truck.
> 
> Now off to paint some more freaking walls and ceilings while I can.
Click to expand...


Weird, I don't know what is up with the quotes. If you keep reading after that, Avatar ask Sam if he is claiming Sam watched him.

I hope this quote comes out right.


----------



## Wolfsister77

What I was hoping Sameech would do it come back to the thread and explain his results and his PR better. I mean he didn't even say who he watched N3, just that nothing happened. So I was hoping he would explain. Instead he votes me and calls me loyal to Avatar which is...........


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> @sameech - you'll have to excuse me, I'm in the middle of a blood sugar crash. How does Avi's blocking ability make him Scum?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He can block the vig killing him which is why I tried to get her to do it straight out of the gates before he could stop her.  Blocking doesn't make him scum-- that I know he carried out the NK on Rosie makes him scum.  I just don't find it particularly good for town to disclose whether I am a tracker or a Night Watchman and what the limits are on my use at this particular point in time.  Geez, apparently to crumb this town you need a bread truck.
> 
> Now off to paint some more freaking walls and ceilings while I can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Weird, I don't know what is up with the quotes. If you keep reading after that, Avatar ask Sam if he is claiming Sam watched him.
> 
> I hope this quote comes out right.
Click to expand...


Yes, the paragraph you quoted is the one we all voted Avi for.


----------



## House

sameech said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> @sameech - you'll have to excuse me, I'm in the middle of a blood sugar crash. How does Avi's blocking ability make him Scum?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He can block the vig killing him which is why I tried to get her to do it straight out of the gates before he could stop her.  Blocking doesn't make him scum-- *that I know he carried out the NK on Rosie makes him scum.* *I just don't find it particularly good for town to disclose whether I am a tracker or a Night Watchman* and what the limits are on my use at this particular point in time.  Geez, apparently to crumb this town you need a bread truck.
> 
> Now off to paint some more freaking walls and ceilings while I can.
Click to expand...


Okay, so this is the only post I could find regarding Sam claiming knowledge of who killed Rosie.

It says he "knew" Avatar killed Rosie, but didn't specify that he "saw" him do it.

Semantics, I know... but the devil is in the details.

Is there another post I've missed where he said he saw the attack?


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> To summarize, so it doesn't get lost:
> 
> -Sameech said he saw Avi kill Rosie here in the thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where was this?  I know he was all over Avatar, but I can't recall an exact post specifying him eyeballing Avatar kill Rosie.
> 
> Not saying it didn't happen... but as above, terrible remembery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is why Avatar was lynched House. Sameech said he watched Avatar kill Rosie. Then it was questioned if Sam may be ice and because Avatar said he did NOT kill Rosie, but his partner did. I think it is weird you don't remember this or the previous question we just discussed 2 pages back.
Click to expand...


I think it's weird that you remember something I can find no trace of.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> @sameech - you'll have to excuse me, I'm in the middle of a blood sugar crash. How does Avi's blocking ability make him Scum?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He can block the vig killing him which is why I tried to get her to do it straight out of the gates before he could stop her.  Blocking doesn't make him scum-- *that I know he carried out the NK on Rosie makes him scum.* *I just don't find it particularly good for town to disclose whether I am a tracker or a Night Watchman* and what the limits are on my use at this particular point in time.  Geez, apparently to crumb this town you need a bread truck.
> 
> Now off to paint some more freaking walls and ceilings while I can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, so this is the only post I could find regarding Sam claiming knowledge of who killed Rosie.
> 
> It says he "knew" Avatar killed Rosie, but didn't specify that he "saw" him do it.
> 
> Semantics, I know... but the devil is in the details.
> 
> Is there another post I've missed where he said he saw the attack?
Click to expand...


I would ISO Sameech around that time or I will when I have a moment. There was a couple more that were not as damning to Avi as this one was were he insinuated that Avi killed Rosie. This is the only one I recal where he said he knew Avi killed Rosie due to a PR. My problem with it is, that same night he said he found out FA was town. I'm not sure how he can see both and how he gets a cop result on one and a tracker result on the other. I've heard of Watcher and Tracker but never Night Watchman. Not saying it doesn't exist but not sure. And he did kind of over react to the questioning.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> To summarize, so it doesn't get lost:
> 
> -Sameech said he saw Avi kill Rosie here in the thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where was this?  I know he was all over Avatar, but I can't recall an exact post specifying him eyeballing Avatar kill Rosie.
> 
> Not saying it didn't happen... but as above, terrible remembery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is why Avatar was lynched House. Sameech said he watched Avatar kill Rosie. Then it was questioned if Sam may be ice and because Avatar said he did NOT kill Rosie, but his partner did. I think it is weird you don't remember this or the previous question we just discussed 2 pages back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think it's weird that you remember something I can find no trace of.
Click to expand...


She's right about what happened. It was all in twilight D2 once Avi admitted he was scum.


----------



## House

Avatar4321 said:


> Sam are you trying to claim you witnessed me killing Rosie?



Found this post, but I'm still unable to find Sam answering it affirmatively.  I did see 



Shaitra said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam are you trying to claim you witnessed me killing Rosie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the way I read his post Avi.
Click to expand...


But not a post from Sam saying yes.


----------



## CaféAuLait

On 8-30 in Central QT Sam starts to call Ayi scum and tells Aye to use her vig ability to kill Aye.
Post 583 Post 591 he reasserts this claim and tells Aye to VIG kill Avatar. Sam and Avi go at it a bit then it settles.
Sam disappears from the QT for a day and leaves it alone. We all keep discussing stuff.

on 9-1 morning Sam comes back declares Avatar scum again because of something Avatar said about investigative abilities ( I had pointed this out on the GT) the comment Avi made about the word investigate.

On 9-1 again Sam comes back ( after avatars lynch)  and says we should have taken his hint prior. He does not state what his PR is, just that he will probably be dead before he can used his magic again.


----------



## Wolfsister77

In our hood House, it was right around 551 and 564 but again, Sam hinted heavily in the game that he knew Avi carried out the NK. Whether he saw it or tracked it was not specified. He didn't specify his PR until much later at 641 when he said he was a Night Watchman and FA was town.


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> @sameech - you'll have to excuse me, I'm in the middle of a blood sugar crash. How does Avi's blocking ability make him Scum?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He can block the vig killing him which is why I tried to get her to do it straight out of the gates before he could stop her.  Blocking doesn't make him scum-- *that I know he carried out the NK on Rosie makes him scum.* *I just don't find it particularly good for town to disclose whether I am a tracker or a Night Watchman* and what the limits are on my use at this particular point in time.  Geez, apparently to crumb this town you need a bread truck.
> 
> Now off to paint some more freaking walls and ceilings while I can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, so this is the only post I could find regarding Sam claiming knowledge of who killed Rosie.
> 
> It says he "knew" Avatar killed Rosie, but didn't specify that he "saw" him do it.
> 
> Semantics, I know... but the devil is in the details.
> 
> Is there another post I've missed where he said he saw the attack?
Click to expand...



No, that is the post where he clamed to be either watchman or tracker which would give him the ability to *see or KNOW* Avatar kill Rosie.


What did you think he meant? When you voted for Avatar here:

Official USMB Mafia Game 5 A Game of Fire and Ice Page 103 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Wolfsister77

I agree with Cafe on this House, you voted for Avi, what do you think he meant when he said he knew that Avi killed Rosie? Does it matter if he saw it as a watcher or tracked it as a tracker? Either way, it is seeing it. either of those PR's will see something if it happened.  So what is the issue if Sam didn't say the words see and instead said he knew it happened as a watcher or tracker?


----------



## ScarletRage

@Wolfsister77 What was the context of Sameech knowing FA was town?


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> @CaféAuLait The person who claimed they were the only one working for town was me trying to stop the Grandma lynch and get a train on scum.
> 
> I am pretty satisified that Cafe Wolf and Mertex are all town.
> 
> That leaves scum in House Sameech TSO Mathblade and Gath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think House is town. My read could be far off. But his moving votes to ensure there are not mislynches makes me feel he is a town read because of this. My suspicion of him came from the fact many do not think this is his first game.
> 
> Last night and a bit before that I had myself convinced Tn/wolf were a team. I'll tell you what happened last night. This was FAR before Math ( who I thought was scum due to thinking Mebelle is scum) brought up the possible team play. I don't believe TN did not know he had a neighborhood BTW.
> 
> I moved my vote to Gath and Wolf immediately moved her vote to Gath quoting mine IIRC. She had me FOSed IIRC and I thought this to be weird she would follow my vote given she has me at being possible Scum. I mentioned the quick move on Wolf's part in my hood and almost immediately Wolf removed her vote. It may have been a coincidence, but it kinda gave me the impression she and TN may be a team since TN/TSO are I my hood and I thought it may have been mentioned to her. Additionally,  this is the second time she has done this ( follow my vote)  and at first I thought she may be subtly buddying me.
> 
> Anyway that is part of what I had. But my wiggle read of Sam has me questioning if Sam and Math are not partners and I may have it wrong, unless Sam is being truthful on the watcher thing.
Click to expand...




House said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wake
> 
> If jailer's keys are given to Player A and scum targets Player A for their Night Kill, does Player A still receive the keys, or are they still in the hands of the original holder due to the NK cancelling them out?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wake
> 
> If jailer's keys are given to Player A and scum targets Player A for their Night Kill, does Player A still receive the keys, or are they still in the hands of the original holder due to the NK cancelling them out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Select and give one player "1-Shot Jailkeeper" status. This means your target can jail one person once during the Night. A person that is jailed cannot be killed during that Night, but he or she also isn't able to use any abilities.
> 
> @AyeCantSeeYou Gath had to trigger this during the day. All green dots are day abilities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, IF that is the case then Sam could not have seen FA visit Rosie and be townfirm on FA- as a watchmen or tracker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did Sameech claim to have seen FA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> House and Wolf states it is in their hood IIRC.* I think Mertex said it was here on the GT*.  I may be wrong about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did I say that?
Click to expand...

If I said anything like that I was just quoting someone else saying it.  I have gone through all of Sam's post and did not find anything resembling any remark that he saw FA or confirmed FA was town.  He might have said it in one of his hoods, which I'm not a member of any of those.


----------



## CaféAuLait

*
*


Wolfsister77 said:


> I agree with Cafe on this House, you voted for Avi, what do you think he meant when he said he knew that Avi killed Rosie? Does it matter if he saw it as a watcher or tracked it as a tracker? Either way, it is seeing it. either of those PR's will see something if it happened.  So what is the issue if Sam didn't say the words see and instead said he knew it happened as a watcher or tracker?



Hmmmmm
Strange. House can't recall or does not know game terms? Seeing or knowing is no difference. The memory issue seems to have been used twice in a row as well. Don't know why you were pushing the semantics so hard House.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> @sameech - you'll have to excuse me, I'm in the middle of a blood sugar crash. How does Avi's blocking ability make him Scum?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He can block the vig killing him which is why I tried to get her to do it straight out of the gates before he could stop her.  Blocking doesn't make him scum-- *that I know he carried out the NK on Rosie makes him scum.* *I just don't find it particularly good for town to disclose whether I am a tracker or a Night Watchman* and what the limits are on my use at this particular point in time.  Geez, apparently to crumb this town you need a bread truck.
> 
> Now off to paint some more freaking walls and ceilings while I can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, so this is the only post I could find regarding Sam claiming knowledge of who killed Rosie.
> 
> It says he "knew" Avatar killed Rosie, but didn't specify that he "saw" him do it.
> 
> Semantics, I know... but the devil is in the details.
> 
> Is there another post I've missed where he said he saw the attack?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would ISO Sameech around that time or I will when I have a moment. There was a couple more that were not as damning to Avi as this one was were he insinuated that Avi killed Rosie. This is the only one I recal where he said he knew Avi killed Rosie due to a PR. My problem with it is, that same night he said he found out FA was town. I'm not sure how he can see both and how he gets a cop result on one and a tracker result on the other. I've heard of Watcher and Tracker but never Night Watchman. Not saying it doesn't exist but not sure. And he did kind of over react to the questioning.
Click to expand...


Post #3013 is where Sam said (not insinuated) Avatar killed Rosie.  I searched all of Sam's posts and nowhere did I find where he said anything about FA.  Are you sure he didn't say that in your hood?  Or Central?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> @CaféAuLait The person who claimed they were the only one working for town was me trying to stop the Grandma lynch and get a train on scum.
> 
> I am pretty satisified that Cafe Wolf and Mertex are all town.
> 
> That leaves scum in House Sameech TSO Mathblade and Gath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think House is town. My read could be far off. But his moving votes to ensure there are not mislynches makes me feel he is a town read because of this. My suspicion of him came from the fact many do not think this is his first game.
> 
> Last night and a bit before that I had myself convinced Tn/wolf were a team. I'll tell you what happened last night. This was FAR before Math ( who I thought was scum due to thinking Mebelle is scum) brought up the possible team play. I don't believe TN did not know he had a neighborhood BTW.
> 
> I moved my vote to Gath and Wolf immediately moved her vote to Gath quoting mine IIRC. She had me FOSed IIRC and I thought this to be weird she would follow my vote given she has me at being possible Scum. I mentioned the quick move on Wolf's part in my hood and almost immediately Wolf removed her vote. It may have been a coincidence, but it kinda gave me the impression she and TN may be a team since TN/TSO are I my hood and I thought it may have been mentioned to her. Additionally,  this is the second time she has done this ( follow my vote)  and at first I thought she may be subtly buddying me.
> 
> Anyway that is part of what I had. But my wiggle read of Sam has me questioning if Sam and Math are not partners and I may have it wrong, unless Sam is being truthful on the watcher thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wake
> 
> If jailer's keys are given to Player A and scum targets Player A for their Night Kill, does Player A still receive the keys, or are they still in the hands of the original holder due to the NK cancelling them out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wake
> 
> If jailer's keys are given to Player A and scum targets Player A for their Night Kill, does Player A still receive the keys, or are they still in the hands of the original holder due to the NK cancelling them out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Select and give one player "1-Shot Jailkeeper" status. This means your target can jail one person once during the Night. A person that is jailed cannot be killed during that Night, but he or she also isn't able to use any abilities.
> 
> @AyeCantSeeYou Gath had to trigger this during the day. All green dots are day abilities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, IF that is the case then Sam could not have seen FA visit Rosie and be townfirm on FA- as a watchmen or tracker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did Sameech claim to have seen FA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> House and Wolf states it is in their hood IIRC.* I think Mertex said it was here on the GT*.  I may be wrong about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did I say that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I said anything like that I was just quoting someone else saying it.  I have gone through all of Sam's post and did not find anything resembling any remark that he saw FA or confirmed FA was town.  He might have said it in one of his hoods, which I'm not a member of any of those.
Click to expand...



A bit ago ( an hour or so)  I said I thought Sam said he knew FA was town AFTER FA was lynched but then realized it was before. You quoted me and said,

Yea.

This read to me as if you had seen it somewhere.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> @Wolfsister77 What was the context of Sameech knowing FA was town?



I wish I could copy 641 word for word but paraphrasing he said FA is town, from N1, and he knows that because he's a Night Watchman and not a Tracker.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> 
> @sameech - you'll have to excuse me, I'm in the middle of a blood sugar crash. How does Avi's blocking ability make him Scum?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He can block the vig killing him which is why I tried to get her to do it straight out of the gates before he could stop her.  Blocking doesn't make him scum-- *that I know he carried out the NK on Rosie makes him scum.* *I just don't find it particularly good for town to disclose whether I am a tracker or a Night Watchman* and what the limits are on my use at this particular point in time.  Geez, apparently to crumb this town you need a bread truck.
> 
> Now off to paint some more freaking walls and ceilings while I can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, so this is the only post I could find regarding Sam claiming knowledge of who killed Rosie.
> 
> It says he "knew" Avatar killed Rosie, but didn't specify that he "saw" him do it.
> 
> Semantics, I know... but the devil is in the details.
> 
> Is there another post I've missed where he said he saw the attack?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would ISO Sameech around that time or I will when I have a moment. There was a couple more that were not as damning to Avi as this one was were he insinuated that Avi killed Rosie. This is the only one I recal where he said he knew Avi killed Rosie due to a PR. My problem with it is, that same night he said he found out FA was town. I'm not sure how he can see both and how he gets a cop result on one and a tracker result on the other. I've heard of Watcher and Tracker but never Night Watchman. Not saying it doesn't exist but not sure. And he did kind of over react to the questioning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Post #3013 is where Sam said (not insinuated) Avatar killed Rosie.  I searched all of Sam's posts and nowhere did I find where he said anything about FA.  Are you sure he didn't say that in your hood?  Or Central?
Click to expand...


He said that in North, 641, confirmed by House. We both saw it.


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> @CaféAuLait The person who claimed they were the only one working for town was me trying to stop the Grandma lynch and get a train on scum.
> 
> I am pretty satisified that Cafe Wolf and Mertex are all town.
> 
> That leaves scum in House Sameech TSO Mathblade and Gath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think House is town. My read could be far off. But his moving votes to ensure there are not mislynches makes me feel he is a town read because of this. My suspicion of him came from the fact many do not think this is his first game.
> 
> Last night and a bit before that I had myself convinced Tn/wolf were a team. I'll tell you what happened last night. This was FAR before Math ( who I thought was scum due to thinking Mebelle is scum) brought up the possible team play. I don't believe TN did not know he had a neighborhood BTW.
> 
> I moved my vote to Gath and Wolf immediately moved her vote to Gath quoting mine IIRC. She had me FOSed IIRC and I thought this to be weird she would follow my vote given she has me at being possible Scum. I mentioned the quick move on Wolf's part in my hood and almost immediately Wolf removed her vote. It may have been a coincidence, but it kinda gave me the impression she and TN may be a team since TN/TSO are I my hood and I thought it may have been mentioned to her. Additionally,  this is the second time she has done this ( follow my vote)  and at first I thought she may be subtly buddying me.
> 
> Anyway that is part of what I had. But my wiggle read of Sam has me questioning if Sam and Math are not partners and I may have it wrong, unless Sam is being truthful on the watcher thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wake
> 
> If jailer's keys are given to Player A and scum targets Player A for their Night Kill, does Player A still receive the keys, or are they still in the hands of the original holder due to the NK cancelling them out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wake
> 
> If jailer's keys are given to Player A and scum targets Player A for their Night Kill, does Player A still receive the keys, or are they still in the hands of the original holder due to the NK cancelling them out?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Select and give one player "1-Shot Jailkeeper" status. This means your target can jail one person once during the Night. A person that is jailed cannot be killed during that Night, but he or she also isn't able to use any abilities.
> 
> @AyeCantSeeYou Gath had to trigger this during the day. All green dots are day abilities.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, IF that is the case then Sam could not have seen FA visit Rosie and be townfirm on FA- as a watchmen or tracker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Where did Sameech claim to have seen FA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> House and Wolf states it is in their hood IIRC.* I think Mertex said it was here on the GT*.  I may be wrong about that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did I say that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I said anything like that I was just quoting someone else saying it.  I have gone through all of Sam's post and did not find anything resembling any remark that he saw FA or confirmed FA was town.  He might have said it in one of his hoods, which I'm not a member of any of those.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> A bit ago ( an hour or so)  I said I thought Sam said he knew FA was town AFTER FA was lynched but then realized it was before. You quoted me and said,
> 
> Yea.
> 
> This read to me as if you had seen it somewhere.
Click to expand...


I think it was Wolf's post that I saw that said that.  That's why I just spent 1/2 hour reviewing all 10 pages of Sam's posts and didn't find anything where he said anything about FA.  I'm thinking if he said it, it might have been in a hood, where Wolf and him are part of.  So, yeah, I may have seen it somewhere, where someone else posted it, but I didn't find it in his posts.


----------



## Wolfsister77

So the million dollar question is, does this make Sam ice scum or PR?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex

This is the post where I thought you meant you had seen it too.

Official USMB Mafia Game 5 A Game of Fire and Ice Page 136 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

Sorry for any misunderstanding.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wolfsister77 What was the context of Sameech knowing FA was town?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could copy 641 word for word but paraphrasing he said FA is town, from N1, and he knows that because he's a Night Watchman and not a Tracker.
Click to expand...



@Wolfsister77 

Why did it matter? I guess that is the point. What was being discussed for Sam to tell you all FA was town? It makes no sense to me for Sam ( if scum) to screw up some scam on us/town by seemingly protecting FA, a townie.


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with Cafe on this House, you voted for Avi, what do you think he meant when he said he knew that Avi killed Rosie? Does it matter if he saw it as a watcher or tracked it as a tracker? Either way, it is seeing it. either of those PR's will see something if it happened.  So what is the issue if Sam didn't say the words see and instead said he knew it happened as a watcher or tracker?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm
> Strange. House can't recall or does not know game terms? Seeing or knowing is no difference. The memory issue seems to have been used twice in a row as well. Don't know why you were pushing the semantics so hard House.
Click to expand...




CaféAuLait said:


> Oh stop jumping at shadows.  I told you guys I have limited access and I'm jumping in here when I can.  I have a ton of different things I'm having to deal with this week, so excuse the shit out of me if game details go to a back burner while I deal with things that put food on my table.
> 
> Memory issues are easily resolved with post links, which we have been discussing.  Clarification of details and seeking the truth among the fog seems town to me.  If you disagree, I'll stop asking questions, no problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with Cafe on this House, you voted for Avi, what do you think he meant when he said he knew that Avi killed Rosie? Does it matter if he saw it as a watcher or tracked it as a tracker? Either way, it is seeing it. either of those PR's will see something if it happened.  So what is the issue if Sam didn't say the words see and instead said he knew it happened as a watcher or tracker?
Click to expand...


I simply believe "knowing" something is different from "seeing" it.  If that's some game issue where the two are interchangeable, excuse the fuck outta me.


----------



## House

Quote was butchered, I'll repost.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

@tso! 

Do you have anything to add, if you've had time to read up?


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with Cafe on this House, you voted for Avi, what do you think he meant when he said he knew that Avi killed Rosie? Does it matter if he saw it as a watcher or tracked it as a tracker? Either way, it is seeing it. either of those PR's will see something if it happened.  So what is the issue if Sam didn't say the words see and instead said he knew it happened as a watcher or tracker?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm
> Strange. House can't recall or does not know game terms? Seeing or knowing is no difference. The memory issue seems to have been used twice in a row as well. Don't know why you were pushing the semantics so hard House.
Click to expand...


Oh stop jumping at shadows.  I told you guys I have limited access and I'm jumping in here when I can.  I have a ton of different things I'm having to deal with this week, so excuse the shit out of me if game details go to a back burner while I deal with things that put food on my table.  

Memory issues are easily resolved with post links, which we have been discussing.  Clarification of details and seeking the truth among the fog seems town to me.  If you disagree, I'll stop asking questions, no problem.



Wolfsister77 said:


> I agree with Cafe on this House, you voted for Avi, what do you think he meant when he said he knew that Avi killed Rosie? Does it matter if he saw it as a watcher or tracked it as a tracker? Either way, it is seeing it. either of those PR's will see something if it happened.  So what is the issue if Sam didn't say the words see and instead said he knew it happened as a watcher or tracker?



I simply believe "knowing" something is different from "seeing" it.  If that's some game issue where the two are interchangeable, excuse the fuck outta me.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wolfsister77 What was the context of Sameech knowing FA was town?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could copy 641 word for word but paraphrasing he said FA is town, from N1, and he knows that because he's a Night Watchman and not a Tracker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> @Wolfsister77
> 
> Why did it matter? I guess that is the point. What was being discussed for Sam to tell you all FA was town? It makes no sense to me for Sam ( if scum) to screw up some scam on us/town by seemingly protecting FA, a townie.
Click to expand...


I was suggesting he watch FA and he told me FA was town and already watched him N1. It only matters in the context of why he was able to watch 2 targets in one night which was one of my points. I don't know if he is scum or not or why he would do this if scum. I'm trying to figure that out.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Memory issues are easily resolved with post links, which we have been discussing.  Clarification of details and seeking the truth among the fog seems town to me.  If you disagree, I'll stop asking questions, no problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with Cafe on this House, you voted for Avi, what do you think he meant when he said he knew that Avi killed Rosie? Does it matter if he saw it as a watcher or tracked it as a tracker? Either way, it is seeing it. either of those PR's will see something if it happened.  So what is the issue if Sam didn't say the words see and instead said he knew it happened as a watcher or tracker?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I simply believe "knowing" something is different from "seeing" it.  If that's some game issue where the two are interchangeable, excuse the fuck outta me.
Click to expand...


Keep your pants on. Don't stop asking questions. There's no excuse for you.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wolfsister77 What was the context of Sameech knowing FA was town?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could copy 641 word for word but paraphrasing he said FA is town, from N1, and he knows that because he's a Night Watchman and not a Tracker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> @Wolfsister77
> 
> Why did it matter? I guess that is the point. What was being discussed for Sam to tell you all FA was town? It makes no sense to me for Sam ( if scum) to screw up some scam on us/town by seemingly protecting FA, a townie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was suggesting he watch FA and he told me FA was town and already watched him N1. It only matters in the context of why he was able to watch 2 targets in one night which was one of my points. I don't know if he is scum or not or why he would do this if scum. I'm trying to figure that out.
Click to expand...



I get why it matters, but I just did not get why scum would state they already watched a townie, confirms him as town and then screws up their own scum ploy. UNLESS he said this BEFORE he said he watched Avatar too and did not recall he said he was odd night only?  This is what is confusing to me. Why even bother to say someone is town like FA?


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wolfsister77 What was the context of Sameech knowing FA was town?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could copy 641 word for word but paraphrasing he said FA is town, from N1, and he knows that because he's a Night Watchman and not a Tracker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> @Wolfsister77
> 
> Why did it matter? I guess that is the point. What was being discussed for Sam to tell you all FA was town? It makes no sense to me for Sam ( if scum) to screw up some scam on us/town by seemingly protecting FA, a townie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was suggesting he watch FA and he told me FA was town and already watched him N1. It only matters in the context of why he was able to watch 2 targets in one night which was one of my points. I don't know if he is scum or not or why he would do this if scum. I'm trying to figure that out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I get why it matters, but I just did not get why scum would state they already watched a townie, confirms him as town and then screws up their own scum ploy. UNLESS he said this BEFORE he said he watched Avatar too and did not recall he said he was odd night only?  This is what is confusing to me. Why even bother to say someone is town like FA?
Click to expand...


Good point. It was after Avi and before FA was killed. He could of just messed it up but I'm not sure why he would do that. I'm not sure how he could watch both FA and Avi N1. I don't think he'll explain it to me at this point since he now thinks I'm scum.


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wolfsister77 What was the context of Sameech knowing FA was town?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could copy 641 word for word but paraphrasing he said FA is town, from N1, and he knows that because he's a Night Watchman and not a Tracker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> @Wolfsister77
> 
> Why did it matter? I guess that is the point. What was being discussed for Sam to tell you all FA was town? It makes no sense to me for Sam ( if scum) to screw up some scam on us/town by seemingly protecting FA, a townie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was suggesting he watch FA and he told me FA was town and already watched him N1. It only matters in the context of why he was able to watch 2 targets in one night which was one of my points. I don't know if he is scum or not or why he would do this if scum. I'm trying to figure that out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I get why it matters, but I just did not get why scum would state they already watched a townie, confirms him as town and then screws up their own scum ploy. UNLESS he said this BEFORE he said he watched Avatar too and did not recall he said he was odd night only?  This is what is confusing to me. Why even bother to say someone is town like FA?
Click to expand...


This whole mishmash of WIFOM is confusing to me, which is why I was concentrating on the hard & fast facts of what was & was not actually said and done.


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wolfsister77 What was the context of Sameech knowing FA was town?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could copy 641 word for word but paraphrasing he said FA is town, from N1, and he knows that because he's a Night Watchman and not a Tracker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> @Wolfsister77
> 
> Why did it matter? I guess that is the point. What was being discussed for Sam to tell you all FA was town? It makes no sense to me for Sam ( if scum) to screw up some scam on us/town by seemingly protecting FA, a townie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was suggesting he watch FA and he told me FA was town and already watched him N1. It only matters in the context of why he was able to watch 2 targets in one night which was one of my points. I don't know if he is scum or not or why he would do this if scum. I'm trying to figure that out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I get why it matters, but I just did not get why scum would state they already watched a townie, confirms him as town and then screws up their own scum ploy. UNLESS he said this BEFORE he said he watched Avatar too and did not recall he said he was odd night only?  This is what is confusing to me. Why even bother to say someone is town like FA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This whole mishmash of WIFOM is confusing to me, which is why I was concentrating on the hard & fast facts of what was & was not actually said and done.
Click to expand...



What was done is he says he KNEW or SAW where two players were on one night or the same night. The context here  does matter in this case.


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wolfsister77 What was the context of Sameech knowing FA was town?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could copy 641 word for word but paraphrasing he said FA is town, from N1, and he knows that because he's a Night Watchman and not a Tracker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> @Wolfsister77
> 
> Why did it matter? I guess that is the point. What was being discussed for Sam to tell you all FA was town? It makes no sense to me for Sam ( if scum) to screw up some scam on us/town by seemingly protecting FA, a townie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was suggesting he watch FA and he told me FA was town and already watched him N1. It only matters in the context of why he was able to watch 2 targets in one night which was one of my points. I don't know if he is scum or not or why he would do this if scum. I'm trying to figure that out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I get why it matters, but I just did not get why scum would state they already watched a townie, confirms him as town and then screws up their own scum ploy. UNLESS he said this BEFORE he said he watched Avatar too and did not recall he said he was odd night only?  This is what is confusing to me. Why even bother to say someone is town like FA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This whole mishmash of WIFOM is confusing to me, which is why I was concentrating on the hard & fast facts of what was & was not actually said and done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What was done is he says he KNEW or SAW where two players were on one night or the same night. *The context here  does matter in this case.*
Click to expand...


Agreed.  Knowledge is subjective & observation is objective.  That is why I was splitting hairs.


----------



## MathBlade

CaféAuLait said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wolfsister77 What was the context of Sameech knowing FA was town?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could copy 641 word for word but paraphrasing he said FA is town, from N1, and he knows that because he's a Night Watchman and not a Tracker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> @Wolfsister77
> 
> Why did it matter? I guess that is the point. What was being discussed for Sam to tell you all FA was town? It makes no sense to me for Sam ( if scum) to screw up some scam on us/town by seemingly protecting FA, a townie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was suggesting he watch FA and he told me FA was town and already watched him N1. It only matters in the context of why he was able to watch 2 targets in one night which was one of my points. I don't know if he is scum or not or why he would do this if scum. I'm trying to figure that out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I get why it matters, but I just did not get why scum would state they already watched a townie, confirms him as town and then screws up their own scum ploy. UNLESS he said this BEFORE he said he watched Avatar too and did not recall he said he was odd night only?  This is what is confusing to me. Why even bother to say someone is town like FA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This whole mishmash of WIFOM is confusing to me, which is why I was concentrating on the hard & fast facts of what was & was not actually said and done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What was done is he says he KNEW or SAW where two players were on one night or the same night. The context here  does matter in this case.
Click to expand...

Please clarify. *is confused by your word choice*


----------



## House

@sameech Enlighten us, home cheese!


----------



## House

@Sgt_Gath 
@tso! 

Won't you grace us with your presence, you scummy lurkers, you?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Math

1. If Sam said "I know FA is town" and was referring to neighborhood chatter or GT chatter and decided FA was town, this is fine. That is why I asked what context Sam said FA was town or why he said it.

2. It is being said Sam said this in regards to his PR. Sam said his PR is odd night only. So therefore he could not know FA was town ( before night 3) as he sat and watched Rosie, then saw or knew Avatar killed her on night one. He also states he got results on FA as well night 1.

3. Avatar said on his way out Sam was scum, because Avatar did not kill Rosie, his partner did. This may or probably means squat coming from known scum. Unless he was trying to level the playing field for his partner.


----------



## MathBlade

CaféAuLait said:


> Math
> 
> 1. If Sam said "I know FA is town" and was referring to neighborhood chatter or GT chatter and decided FA was town, this is fine. That is why I asked what context Sam said FA was town or why he said it.
> 
> 2. It is being said Sam said this in regards to his PR. Sam said his PR is odd night only. So therefore he could not know FA was town ( before night 3) as he sat and watched Rosie, then saw or knew Avatar killed her on night one. He also states he got results on FA as well night 1.
> 
> 3. Avatar said on his way out Sam was scum, because Avatar did not kill Rosie, his partner did. This may or probably means squat coming from known scum. Unless he was trying to level the playing field for his partner.



If the "Know" is from a power or confidence or if he is lying?

And on point 3 I wouldn't trust it. It is from known scum.


----------



## House

MathBlade said:


> If the "Know" is from a power or confidence or if he is lying?



That's the question, innit?


----------



## CaféAuLait

MathBlade said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Math
> 
> 1. If Sam said "I know FA is town" and was referring to neighborhood chatter or GT chatter and decided FA was town, this is fine. That is why I asked what context Sam said FA was town or why he said it.
> 
> 2. It is being said Sam said this in regards to his PR. Sam said his PR is odd night only. So therefore he could not know FA was town ( before night 3) as he sat and watched Rosie, then saw or knew Avatar killed her on night one. He also states he got results on FA as well night 1.
> 
> 3. Avatar said on his way out Sam was scum, because Avatar did not kill Rosie, his partner did. This may or probably means squat coming from known scum. Unless he was trying to level the playing field for his partner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the "Know" is from a power or confidence or if he is lying?
> 
> And on point 3 I wouldn't trust it. It is from known scum.
Click to expand...



Wolf and House are stating it is from his power he KNEW FA is town and then of course we know he said the same thing about his knowing Avatar killed Rosie.  

Official USMB Mafia Game 5 A Game of Fire and Ice Page 139 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

I agree with you on point 3. But I was throwing in everything so you knew all the specifics.


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the "Know" is from a power or confidence or if he is lying?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the question, innit?
Click to expand...



Can you please double check House?

Official USMB Mafia Game 5 A Game of Fire and Ice Page 139 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


Wolf states it is post 641 in your hood where Sam claimed this for FA. We already have the post for Avatar's lynch.


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the "Know" is from a power or confidence or if he is lying?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the question, innit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please double check House?
> 
> Official USMB Mafia Game 5 A Game of Fire and Ice Page 139 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> 
> Wolf states it is post 641 in your hood where Sam claimed this for FA. We already have the post for Avatar's lynch.
Click to expand...


Sam stated that he "knew" from night one that FA was town, but doesn't specify how he "knew".


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the "Know" is from a power or confidence or if he is lying?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the question, innit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please double check House?
> 
> Official USMB Mafia Game 5 A Game of Fire and Ice Page 139 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> 
> Wolf states it is post 641 in your hood where Sam claimed this for FA. We already have the post for Avatar's lynch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sam stated that he "knew" from night one that FA was town, but doesn't specify how he "knew".
Click to expand...



Wolf says differently in the post above. She said it was because "*he knows that because he's a Night Watchman and not a Tracker."*

Official USMB Mafia Game 5 A Game of Fire and Ice Page 139 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> @MathBlade
> 
> I wish I could copy 641 word for word but paraphrasing he said FA is town, from N1, and he knows that because he's a Night Watchman and not a Tracker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bringing Wolf's quote on the matter forward.
> 
> @house and @mathblade
Click to expand...


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the "Know" is from a power or confidence or if he is lying?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the question, innit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please double check House?
> 
> Official USMB Mafia Game 5 A Game of Fire and Ice Page 139 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> 
> Wolf states it is post 641 in your hood where Sam claimed this for FA. We already have the post for Avatar's lynch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sam stated that he "knew" from night one that FA was town, but doesn't specify how he "knew".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf says differently in the post above. She said it was because "*he knows that because he's a Night Watchman and not a Tracker."*
> 
> Official USMB Mafia Game 5 A Game of Fire and Ice Page 139 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
Click to expand...


This is where Sam needs to step in to clear up the WIFOM, because I'm not sure what to make of it.

The first sentence in post 641 went pretty much exactly as I stated.  The following post was him saying that outing FA's status would out his own (as a watchman or tracker).

This is where the water gets muddy for me, and I bow down to the larger craniums to sort the details.


----------



## House

The following sentence in the same post (641).  Sorry for the typo.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wolfsister77 What was the context of Sameech knowing FA was town?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could copy 641 word for word but paraphrasing he said FA is town, from N1, and he knows that because he's a Night Watchman and not a Tracker.
Click to expand...



Wol'fs post above @House and @MathBlade


----------



## CaféAuLait

I don't know what is up with the quotes, sorry guys!


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wolfsister77 What was the context of Sameech knowing FA was town?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could copy 641 word for word but paraphrasing he said FA is town, from N1, and he knows that because he's a Night Watchman and not a Tracker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wol'fs post above @House and @MathBlade
Click to expand...


Wolf's post calls for a conclusion.  He stated he couldn't share FA's status without revealing he was night watchman instead of a tracker, but he doesn't say, "I knew FA was town because I am a night watchman."

Again, this is me splitting hairs.  I simply don't know the game mechanics well enough to know where Sam was coming from (regardless of some people's opinions to the contrary).


----------



## MathBlade

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wolfsister77 What was the context of Sameech knowing FA was town?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could copy 641 word for word but paraphrasing he said FA is town, from N1, and he knows that because he's a Night Watchman and not a Tracker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wol'fs post above @House and @MathBlade
Click to expand...

Not sure what you are expecting here. It is just WIFOM. I just think it is confidence and attempting a mislynch but I don't have the words for input so I was avoiding commenting as I don't know 100% certain. IMO I think Sameech gave us scum and was right on FA. If Sameech is ever hurtful to town that is when I would consider him scum. There are much better suspects and I think Avi was trying to take out a PR.


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wolfsister77 What was the context of Sameech knowing FA was town?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could copy 641 word for word but paraphrasing he said FA is town, from N1, and he knows that because he's a Night Watchman and not a Tracker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wol'fs post above @House and @MathBlade
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wolf's post calls for a conclusion.  He stated he couldn't share FA's status without revealing he was night watchman instead of a tracker, but he doesn't say, "I knew FA was town because I am a night watchman."
> 
> Again, this is me splitting hairs.  I simply don't know the game mechanics well enough to know where Sam was coming from (regardless of some people's opinions to the contrary).
Click to expand...



The inference sounds as if he was saying he knew FA's status to me based on his PR. I understand where you are coming from, but it sounds like you and Wolf are sharing or reading the same thing to me.


----------



## House

If this had come up D1 or D2, I'd have been much more likely to believe that Sam's post would be scummy, but after almost participating in a mislynch I'm much more careful about jumping to conclusions now.

I don't know this game well enough to make assumptions on how people know things they know, so I'm looking for things that are indicative of scum on their own merits without the need for guess work.


----------



## CaféAuLait

MathBlade said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wolfsister77 What was the context of Sameech knowing FA was town?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could copy 641 word for word but paraphrasing he said FA is town, from N1, and he knows that because he's a Night Watchman and not a Tracker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wol'fs post above @House and @MathBlade
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what you are expecting here. It is just WIFOM. I just think it is confidence and attempting a mislynch but I don't have the words for input so I was avoiding commenting as I don't know 100% certain. IMO I think Sameech gave us scum and was right on FA. If Sameech is ever hurtful to town that is when I would consider him scum. There are much better suspects and I think Avi was trying to take out a PR.
Click to expand...



It is not WIFOM.

If he stated he knew FA's status all the while stating he knew Avatar killed Rosie based on the same PR and the same night, it's impossible. He only gets results for one player Rosie. So whoever visited Rosie that night would have been it. FA did not, Wake has already clarified the giving of the keys was a day action.

No one is advocating a lynch right now. We are looking for information. Period. Avatar HAS nothing to do with what is happening now. It is past statements catching up to Sam. A conflicting statement and possible scumslip. Exactly what we are looking for.

I do think it's noteworthy that you expect us to lynch SR based on your neighborhood chatter though. Ill pack that away with the other tidbits I have gleened as well.


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> If this had come up D1 or D2, I'd have been much more likely to believe that Sam's post would be scummy, but after almost participating in a mislynch I'm much more careful about jumping to conclusions now.
> 
> I don't know this game well enough to make assumptions on how people know things they know, so I'm looking for things that are indicative of scum on their own merits without the need for guess work.



I agree we can't jump to conclusions. But it sounds like a scumslip. A big one at that.


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> If this had come up D1 or D2, I'd have been much more likely to believe that Sam's post would be scummy, but after almost participating in a mislynch I'm much more careful about jumping to conclusions now.
> 
> I don't know this game well enough to make assumptions on how people know things they know, so I'm looking for things that are indicative of scum on their own merits without the need for guess work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree we can't jump to conclusions. But it sounds like a scumslip. A big one at that.
Click to expand...


Which is why I'm leaving it to you folks to sort out, because it's all over my head.


----------



## Wake

*
Vote Count 4.3*​
*
ScarletRage (2): *_Mathblade, Mertex_
*Sgt_Gath (1): *_ScarletRage_
*Sameech (1): *_Sgt_Gath_
*Wolfsister77 (1):* _Sameech_
*
Not Voting (5): *_T S O,_ _AyeCantSeeYou, CafeAuLait, House, Wolfsister77_

*With 10 alive, it takes 6 to lynch!
Deadline is 9/14/14, @ 9AM central.
*


Spoiler: Activated Abilities



*[CafeAuLait] - Neighborize!*
_Select five other players. You and them will now be Neighbors, and have your very own Neighborhood. This effect lasts until the end of the game. This ability cannot be activated if less than six players are alive._

*[Mertex] - Nimble Fingers*
_Select one player and steal his or her "
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" ability. You may not target a player who has already used an "
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" ability. You may only activate this ability during Day 1 or 2._

*[Grandma] - Invulnerability*
Shield yourself from all kill attempts the following Night. This ability may only be used during Day 1.

*[House] - Revelation!*
Target two players. The Mod publicly reveals their "" abilities for all to see.

*[Shaitra] - Human Shield*
Gain "1-Shot Meat Shield" status. You may guard one player during the Night, and if he or she would die, you will die instead.

*[tn5421] - Elementalism*
Select one player, and select either "Ice" or "Fire." That player will be protected from being killed by a Mafia team of that element the following Night. May only be activated during Day 1 or Day 2.

*[Sgt_Gath] - Jailer's Keys*
Select and give one player "1-Shot Jailkeeper" status. This means your target can jail one person once during the Night. A person that is jailed cannot be killed during that Night, but he or she also isn't able to use any abilities.

*[RosieS] - Double Trouble*
Target and give one player another chance to use his or her "" ability again. Cannot be used on players who haven't used an "" ability. May only be activated during Day 1 or 2.

*[FA_Q2] - Recycle*
Take one "" ability that has already been activated, and activate it as your own. You may only use this effect during Days 1 or 2.

*[Wolfsister77] - Blockade*
Select one player with two or more votes on his or her wagon. Remove two of those votes, and the players who had cast those two votes may not vote for that player again during this Day. This ability may only be activated during Day 1 or 2.

*[ScarletRage] - Swapper*
Select two other players who haven't used their "" abilities. The Mod will swap them. This power may only be used once, during Days 1, 2, or 3.

*[MeBelle60] - Forceful Swipe*
Select and force one player to activate his or her "" ability.

*[Moonglow] - Tough Decision*
Select five other players. Those five must cast special votes to decide which one of them will be roleblocked the following Night. They will vote by posting "Roleblock: Player's Name." Failure to come to a majority vote that Day results in all five players being roleblocked the following Night. This ability may only be activated during Days 1 or 2.

*[Sameech] - Inspection*
Choose one player. The Mod will secretly tell you via PM what that player's "" ability is. To activate, post "Inspect: Player's Name."

*[AyeCantSeeYou] - Revengeance*
If you are lynched this Day, you may then select and kill one player. You may not activate this ability after you've been lynched. This ability may only be used during Day 1 or 2.

*[Avatar4321] - Negation*
Select one player. He or she will not be able to use his or her "" ability until the following Day.




*1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5 | 1.6 | 1.7 | 1.8 | 1.9 | 1.10 | 1.11 | 1.12 | 1.13 | 1.14 | 1.15 | 1.16 | 1.17
Moonglow's Lynch & Flip
RosieS' Murder & Flip
2.1 | 2.2 | 2.3 | 2.4
Avatar4321's Lynch & Flip
Nobody Dies Night 2
3.1 | 3.2
Grandma's Lynch & Flip
Shaitra and FA_Q2's Murders & Flips
4.1 | 4.2*​


----------



## Wolfsister77

@Wake 

You have me voting for myself. I am in unvote status and Sameech is voting for me.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> If this had come up D1 or D2, I'd have been much more likely to believe that Sam's post would be scummy, but after almost participating in a mislynch I'm much more careful about jumping to conclusions now.
> 
> I don't know this game well enough to make assumptions on how people know things they know, so I'm looking for things that are indicative of scum on their own merits without the need for guess work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree we can't jump to conclusions. But it sounds like a scumslip. A big one at that.
Click to expand...


I think it is a scumslip and a lie. He's doing nothing to clear it up except vote me and saying I'm scum. He did say in that post that he checked FA on N1 and that FA is town. He also said he knew Avi carried out the NK on Rosie N1. The post were he said FA was town, he said he didn't say it in thread because he didn't want to reveal he is a Night Watchman and not a Tracker. He was trying to confuse scum. Now that he thinks I'm scum, he won't talk about this there so hopefully he will clear it up here. If not, this is info. for a a future lynch. He also never said who he watched N3.


----------



## MathBlade

CaféAuLait said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wolfsister77 What was the context of Sameech knowing FA was town?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could copy 641 word for word but paraphrasing he said FA is town, from N1, and he knows that because he's a Night Watchman and not a Tracker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wol'fs post above @House and @MathBlade
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what you are expecting here. It is just WIFOM. I just think it is confidence and attempting a mislynch but I don't have the words for input so I was avoiding commenting as I don't know 100% certain. IMO I think Sameech gave us scum and was right on FA. If Sameech is ever hurtful to town that is when I would consider him scum. There are much better suspects and I think Avi was trying to take out a PR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is not WIFOM.
> 
> If he stated he knew FA's status all the while stating he knew Avatar killed Rosie based on the same PR and the same night, it's impossible. He only gets results for one player Rosie. So whoever visited Rosie that night would have been it. FA did not, Wake has already clarified the giving of the keys was a day action.
> 
> No one is advocating a lynch right now. We are looking for information. Period. Avatar HAS nothing to do with what is happening now. It is past statements catching up to Sam. A conflicting statement and possible scumslip. Exactly what we are looking for.
> 
> I do think it's noteworthy that you expect us to lynch SR based on your neighborhood chatter though. Ill pack that away with the other tidbits I have gleened as well.
Click to expand...


The neighborhood statements were part of it. Those were corroborated by FA and was as soon as I joined the game.  

They are not my entire case either. If you feel that way it is possible maybe I did not explain well enough.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Oh and I don't know about the  Day one or Day two thing. Is it is a scum slip it needs to be addressed this day.

@Scarlet


House said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> If this had come up D1 or D2, I'd have been much more likely to believe that Sam's post would be scummy, but after almost participating in a mislynch I'm much more careful about jumping to conclusions now.
> 
> I don't know this game well enough to make assumptions on how people know things they know, so I'm looking for things that are indicative of scum on their own merits without the need for guess work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree we can't jump to conclusions. But it sounds like a scumslip. A big one at that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is why I'm leaving it to you folks to sort out, because it's all over my head.
Click to expand...



What do you think is over your head.

it seemed as if he was saying it was his ability which allowed him to know FA's status? Or is that questionable? Is that what you are stating?


----------



## Wolfsister77

I think the reason Sameech is helping town is because it helps him. He is either a town PR or ice scum who wants to get rid of fire. He is the best one to clear this up and if he doesn't, that is damning in and of itself.


----------



## CaféAuLait

MathBlade said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wolfsister77 What was the context of Sameech knowing FA was town?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could copy 641 word for word but paraphrasing he said FA is town, from N1, and he knows that because he's a Night Watchman and not a Tracker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wol'fs post above @House and @MathBlade
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what you are expecting here. It is just WIFOM. I just think it is confidence and attempting a mislynch but I don't have the words for input so I was avoiding commenting as I don't know 100% certain. IMO I think Sameech gave us scum and was right on FA. If Sameech is ever hurtful to town that is when I would consider him scum. There are much better suspects and I think Avi was trying to take out a PR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It is not WIFOM.
> 
> If he stated he knew FA's status all the while stating he knew Avatar killed Rosie based on the same PR and the same night, it's impossible. He only gets results for one player Rosie. So whoever visited Rosie that night would have been it. FA did not, Wake has already clarified the giving of the keys was a day action.
> 
> No one is advocating a lynch right now. We are looking for information. Period. Avatar HAS nothing to do with what is happening now. It is past statements catching up to Sam. A conflicting statement and possible scumslip. Exactly what we are looking for.
> 
> I do think it's noteworthy that you expect us to lynch SR based on your neighborhood chatter though. Ill pack that away with the other tidbits I have gleened as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The neighborhood statements were part of it. Those were corroborated by FA and was as soon as I joined the game.
> 
> They are not my entire case either. If you feel that way it is possible maybe I did not explain well enough.
Click to expand...


FA did speak in Central. I will go back and check to see what he was saying about you and SR.  My point is, if there are scumslips, as you believed in your hood with SR, you seem to argue that is not WIfOM, but this seeming scumslip on Sammech's part is  WIFOM? It did seem as if you rested a lot of your case on SR based on neighborhood chatter though to be honest.

Moving onto Sam now.

Like I said, it has nothing to do with Avatar's statement, throw that in the trash. That would be WiFOM to me.

Sam can't know the status of both Avatar and FA on the same night, his PR won't allow it. The other thing I find of note is his saying watcher and tracker. why not just settle on one? He already outed his PR, does it matter which? Know what I mean?


----------



## ScarletRage

House said it was over his head.

I am in agreement. That sounds like a slip. A night watchman should not see a VT much less have knowledge they are clear. This sounds like icescum hit Avatar and not me.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> I think the reason Sameech is helping town is because it helps him. He is either a town PR or ice scum who wants to get rid of fire. He is the best one to clear this up and if he doesn't, that is damning in and of itself.




He was speaking in Central a little bit ago.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> House said it was over his head.
> 
> I am in agreement. That sounds like a slip. A night watchman should not see a VT much less have knowledge they are clear. This sounds like icescum hit Avatar and not me.



This is also what I was looking for. Someone that knows what a Night Watchman can do.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77 said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> House said it was over his head.
> 
> I am in agreement. That sounds like a slip. A night watchman should not see a VT much less have knowledge they are clear. This sounds like icescum hit Avatar and not me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is also what I was looking for. Someone that knows what a Night Watchman can do.
Click to expand...

I am not 100% sure given Watchman instead of Watcher.

However a watcher goes to someone else and sees all who target them. So If Sameech watched Rosie, he would see the scum that killed her.

Because a VT never visits anyone, Sameech should not get a result on FA.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> House said it was over his head.
> 
> I am in agreement. That sounds like a slip. A night watchman should not see a VT much less have knowledge they are clear. This sounds like icescum hit Avatar and not me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is also what I was looking for. Someone that knows what a Night Watchman can do.
Click to expand...



Wolf, did he explain what he can do in your hood? I wonder if it matches what he said In Central.

He told us in Central what he can do this morning IIRC.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> House said it was over his head.
> 
> I am in agreement. That sounds like a slip. A night watchman should not see a VT much less have knowledge they are clear. This sounds like icescum hit Avatar and not me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is also what I was looking for. Someone that knows what a Night Watchman can do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not 100% sure given Watchman instead of Watcher.
> 
> However a watcher goes to someone else and sees all who target them. So If Sameech watched Rosie, he would see the scum that killed her.
> 
> Because a VT never visits anyone, Sameech should not get a result on FA.
Click to expand...


Yep, and he certainly wouldn't get results on both Rosie and FA also in the same night that I can see. And he wouldn't know FA was town if he did. He would know if Avi killed Rosie but it could be he hit Avi and found out he was fire and wanted him gone.


----------



## ScarletRage

Does it match my description Cafr?


----------



## CaféAuLait

ScarletRage said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> House said it was over his head.
> 
> I am in agreement. That sounds like a slip. A night watchman should not see a VT much less have knowledge they are clear. This sounds like icescum hit Avatar and not me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is also what I was looking for. Someone that knows what a Night Watchman can do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not 100% sure given Watchman instead of Watcher.
> 
> However a watcher goes to someone else and sees all who target them. So If Sameech watched Rosie, he would see the scum that killed her.
> 
> Because a VT never visits anyone, Sameech should not get a result on FA.
Click to expand...



Can a Watchmen watch more than one person a night? Since Sam claims odd night watcher.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> House said it was over his head.
> 
> I am in agreement. That sounds like a slip. A night watchman should not see a VT much less have knowledge they are clear. This sounds like icescum hit Avatar and not me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is also what I was looking for. Someone that knows what a Night Watchman can do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf, did he explain what he can do in your hood? I wonder if it matches what he said In Central.
> 
> He told us in Central what he can do this morning IIRC.
Click to expand...


No, because he told me after outing this, he thinks I'm scum and hasn't come back. He should not be keeping this to Central which is only 2 of you but telling the whole thread. Anti-town behavior at the least.


----------



## CaféAuLait

ScarletRage said:


> Does it match my description Cafr?




Checking now.


----------



## ScarletRage

CaféAuLait said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> House said it was over his head.
> 
> I am in agreement. That sounds like a slip. A night watchman should not see a VT much less have knowledge they are clear. This sounds like icescum hit Avatar and not me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is also what I was looking for. Someone that knows what a Night Watchman can do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not 100% sure given Watchman instead of Watcher.
> 
> However a watcher goes to someone else and sees all who target them. So If Sameech watched Rosie, he would see the scum that killed her.
> 
> Because a VT never visits anyone, Sameech should not get a result on FA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Can a Watchmen watch more than one person a night? Since Sam claims odd night watcher.
Click to expand...

Usually no.

A watchman can only watch one target unless otherwise specified in the role.

Of course this supposes watchman and watcher are the same thing.


----------



## Wolfsister77

He repeated in 687 that he confirmed FA was town before FA was confirmed by the NK so again, that's twice he's saying FA is town. And yet, still say that same night Avi killed Rosie.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Nix that SR, I was confused he explained it here on the GT.

Official USMB Mafia Game 5 A Game of Fire and Ice Page 136 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Wolfsister77

Listen Sam's actions have been helpful to town AND helpful to ice scum. Both help his wincon if ice or if town PR.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Here's his only explanation here:



sameech said:


> I never claimed to be the tracker.  I am a night watchman. Avatar made it easy to sostion of tracking FA.
> rt him out as scum of Rosie's night 1 visitors.  I know who visits a target at night, not who my target visits.  Wolf knew this before FA flipped town because I told her in the neighborhood when she wanted me to follow SR's suggested track of FA when I indicated I probably wouldn't sit on him as the watchman.  Why she is so loyal to Avatar is beyond me, so since Avatar felt a need to point out to her that he told her there was two scum in that neighborhood, I cannot think of a better Ice Mafia candidate at the moment, especially in light of her messing up the TN lynch.  She also got on the railroading me thing right after I pointed out in the neighborhood that if we mislynched, then we have to kill the fire scum player to even stay in the game.  Any mislynch mathematically will eliminate us and a mass claim serves no purpose other than to help scum pick their targets.
> 
> *VOTE: WOLFSISTER*


----------



## CaféAuLait

He says it right here on the game thread.

"Rosies night one visitors".




> I never claimed to be the tracker. I am a night watchman. Avatar made it easy to sostion of tracking FA.
> rt him out as scum of Rosie's night 1 *visitors*.



VisitorS with an S.

Official USMB Mafia Game 5 A Game of Fire and Ice Page 136 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## ScarletRage

@CaféAuLait You suffered a technical error.

I think I am read to vote Sameech and end the day here.


----------



## CaféAuLait

@Wake can you clarity one more time, that the jail keepers key handoff by FA to Rosie were a Day action?


----------



## ScarletRage

Ok Cafe you quoted the post Wolf did. Sameech's description matches mine. A watcher should not see a VT.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Well, I've seen enough to vote Sameech.

*Vote: Sameech*


----------



## ScarletRage

CaféAuLait said:


> @Wake can you clarity one more time, that the jail keepers key handoff by FA to Rosie were a Day action?


If it is, Sameech still should not see it as he claimed *night* watchman?

Even by a fluke FA had the keys, used them on Rosie, Rosie was not protected, then a night watchman should say either Avatar or FA is scum. He shouldn't clear FA yet.


----------



## ScarletRage

*Vote: Sameech*

Long day. Good luck Mertex.


----------



## CaféAuLait

ScarletRage said:


> Ok Cafe you quoted the post Wolf did. Sameech's description matches mine. A watcher should not see a VT.



Okay, that is what I thought. But Sam seems to say Rosies night one Visitor*S* and mentions FA and Avatar. I wonder if he thought FA handing the keys to Rosie was a night action instead of day as Wake has said, or at least I think that is what Wake said.


----------



## CaféAuLait

ScarletRage said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wake can you clarity one more time, that the jail keepers key handoff by FA to Rosie were a Day action?
> 
> 
> 
> If it is, Sameech still should not see it as he claimed *night* watchman?
> 
> Even by a fluke FA had the keys, used them on Rosie, Rosie was not protected, then a night watchman should say either Avatar or FA is scum. He shouldn't clear FA yet.
Click to expand...



Right, that is why I tagged Wake to clarify the keys handoff were a day action. Which I think he did several pages back.

 FA *did* give the set of keys he had to Rosie. FA claimed such here on the thread and in Central IIRC.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Here is what Wake said about it Cafe.

*When 'Jailer's Keys' is activated during the Day, upon activation you give a player the keys (1-Shot Jailkeeper status). They're given the keys during the Day. So the player is now a 1-Shot Power Role. Not one thing can prevent this, unless 'Negation' is used to stop it.*

↑
@@Wake

If jailer's keys are given to Player A and scum targets Player A for their Night Kill, does Player A still receive the keys, or are they still in the hands of the original holder due to the NK cancelling them out?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Here it is:




Wake said:


> *Town PRs can indeed be tracked, because they do visit other players at Night. Vanilla Townies, non-acting PRs, and non-killing Mafia Goons would turn up a general result of "Player did not go anywhere tonight."*





Wake said:


> *When 'Jailer's Keys' is activated during the Day, upon activation you give a player the keys (1-Shot Jailkeeper status). They're given the keys during the Day. So the player is now a 1-Shot Power Role. Not one thing can prevent this, unless 'Negation' is used to stop it.*
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wake
> If jailer's keys are given to Player A and scum targets Player A for their Night Kill, does Player A still receive the keys, or are they still in the hands of the original holder due to the NK cancelling them out?
Click to expand...


----------



## CaféAuLait

* Wake said above: 

*


> Vanilla Townies, non-acting PRs, and non-killing Mafia Goons would turn up a general result of "Player did not go anywhere tonight."



And the Keys were a day action so Sam should not have seen that when watching Rosie.


----------



## ScarletRage

Right. Time to flashwagon, watch Math squirm or bus.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

ScarletRage said:


> Right. Time to flashwagon, watch Math squirm or bus.




Sorry for my inactivity today. I've got drill coming up this weekend, and a couple of projects I've got to get finished up before I go.

Fair warning, I might be a tad scarce until Monday as such.

In any case, my thoughts on the matter are exactly what I stated in my first post this day. Sam is Ice scum. I think either he or his partner targeted Avatar on N1, and when it didn't kill him, they decided to push for a scum lynch.

He hasn't participated in the game anywhere near enough for me to get a "town vibe" off of him aside from that. Granted, this might be for personal issues. However, that might be a ruse as well.

The only thing I'm not sure about is his partner. That's pretty much up in the air right now, as far as I can tell.


----------



## CaféAuLait

*Vote: Sameech
*
Unless wake clarifies the key action on Rosie. Or Sammich comes in with an reasonable explanation as to why he could state how He knew where FA was night 1, since he would not get results at all from Wake, given FA was VT AND the key handoff was day action. 

Sameech post 4212. 


I am NOT advocating a flash lynch of Sam, ( in fact I want Sam to speak on the matter) but given what seems to be a huge scum slip, this is where my vote stands.


----------



## ScarletRage

That is

Sgt Gath Wolf Me Cafe for L minus 2


----------



## MathBlade

ScarletRage said:


> Right. Time to flashwagon, watch Math squirm or bus.


Except I am not scum.

I still maintain this is a horrible idea and SR is leading you all to a loss. Let's see what Sameech says though


----------



## CaféAuLait

MathBlade said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right. Time to flashwagon, watch Math squirm or bus.
> 
> 
> 
> Except I am not scum.
> 
> I still maintain this is a horrible idea and SR is leading you all to a loss. Let's see what Sameech says though
Click to expand...



You think SR is leading this? I don't see that.  

I see a claim made right here on THIS thread, no neighborhood telephone tag, but an out and out claim, I listed in my vote where Sam claimed he knew FA was town because of Rosie's night visitors night 1. 

Wake stated VT (FA) would NOT return a result. Not to mention the key hand off was Day action and Sam still would not have gotten a result while watching Rosie. 

So, it's a scum slip, right here on the GT.


----------



## CaféAuLait

ScarletRage said:


> That is
> 
> Sgt Gath Wolf Me Cafe for L minus 2




I thought he only had three votes with my vote.  I don't know if I should unvote to ensure he has time to respond, I don't want to see a mislynch and especially a flash lynch. If we screw up again, it is not good.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Sgt_Gath said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right. Time to flashwagon, watch Math squirm or bus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for my inactivity today. I've got drill coming up this weekend, and a couple of projects I've got to get finished up before I go.
> 
> Fair warning, I might be a tad scarce until Monday as such.
> 
> In any case, my thoughts on the matter are exactly what I stated in my first post this day. Sam is Ice scum. I think either he or his partner targeted Avatar on N1, and when it didn't kill him, they decided to push for a scum lynch.
> 
> He hasn't participated in the game anywhere near enough for me to get a "town vibe" off of him aside from that. Granted, this might be for personal issues. However, that might be a ruse as well.
> 
> The only thing I'm not sure about is his partner. That's pretty much up in the air right now, as far as I can tell.
Click to expand...








I am pretty sure I KNOW who the other FIRE scum is thought.  I'm not 100 percent on this, but I've got what I think is a good idea.  Because I'm not 100 percent I am going to watch them for a bit more then I will share my thoughts on that.


----------



## ScarletRage

If this lynch is a mistake it is Sameech's fault for lying in a manner that negatively impacts town.

You should leave clues as your train of thought Cafe. Just in case.


----------



## CaféAuLait

ScarletRage said:


> If this lynch is a mistake it is Sameech's fault for lying in a manner that negatively impacts town.
> 
> You should leave clues as your train of thought Cafe. Just in case.




We can't have a mistake though SR. That is why I want Sam to respond. It makes no sense for him to claim that. I am going to stop myself from getting all wifomed up here and or leave ideas for him to use as a reason. 


I've left clues in my hood though.  I am seriously wondering if I should unvote, we have time till the deadline. We have 5 days.


----------



## CaféAuLait

I am reading central right now, for any mistake Sam may have made. I'll be back and forth. 

I will leave reads too. I hope Mertex is watching too.


----------



## ScarletRage

Cafe if you want hammer I got no problems with that.

Just because we have time does not mean we need to use it. We have discussed most everyone.


----------



## ScarletRage

Sameech should respond. The only reason to hammer before Sameech replies is a firescum claim and very paranoid at that.


----------



## CaféAuLait

ScarletRage said:


> Sameech should respond. The only reason to hammer before Sameech replies is a firescum claim and very paranoid at that.



If fire claims, then we lynch them. And then go after ice, right?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Oh and I don't want hammer, I just want to ensure we are correct. That's all. But the claim, SAMs is glaring, period. 

I was just saying in my other hood, avatar ( as town) was leaving messages in his posts last game. I was wondering if he may have passed this onto his partner this time and they may have been doing the same and ice and fire figured out who one another were. 

For example. He was writing out words with the first letter of each sentence. Things like that. This may be far out there but avatar did do this last time.


----------



## CaféAuLait

I am a little shocked Math did not have a little more to say about the entire issue. 


Has she let scum slips go prior and said they were really no big deal? 

Is this really no big deal? I think it is a scumslip. Why not address it or investigate it more or if she thinks it's no big deal why not fight it more? I am over thinking again.


----------



## CaféAuLait

ScarletRage said:


> Sameech should respond. The only reason to hammer before Sameech replies is a firescum claim and very paranoid at that.




I just was reading Central. Sam is going to a funeral today. 9/10 I forgot about this. I can't allow him to be lynched without replying because he is at a funeral. We have 5 days to lynch him. There is no rush. 

*Unvote* - for now   His slip is still at the forefront though and points to him being scum IMO.


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> Oh and I don't know about the  Day one or Day two thing. Is it is a scum slip it needs to be addressed this day.
> 
> @Scarlet
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> If this had come up D1 or D2, I'd have been much more likely to believe that Sam's post would be scummy, but after almost participating in a mislynch I'm much more careful about jumping to conclusions now.
> 
> I don't know this game well enough to make assumptions on how people know things they know, so I'm looking for things that are indicative of scum on their own merits without the need for guess work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree we can't jump to conclusions. But it sounds like a scumslip. A big one at that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which is why I'm leaving it to you folks to sort out, because it's all over my head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think is over your head.
> 
> it seemed as if he was saying it was his ability which allowed him to know FA's status? Or is that questionable? Is that what you are stating?
Click to expand...


I'm saying I don't have the time or mental energy to suss out the most likely scenario.  The circumstances as they appear now are damaging, but the last time I held that opinion I was wrong so I'm not going to jump on a bandwagon  Especially when there is so much time left on the clock.

I'm all for giving Sam time to do what he needs IRL and come back to us.  A funeral is more important than digital finger pointing any day of the week.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I am fine leaving my vote where it is right now. He has 3 votes out of 6 with Cafe's unvote. I really have not seen more damning evidence against anyone the entire game. This was not a hasty decision but a long drawn out discussion and thought process. We have until the 14th to decide so he can still explain it further if he chooses to do so, if he doesn't then that says something right there. If anyone objects to this or has a better candidate and case, they need to speak up and make themselves heard.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> I am a little shocked Math did not have a little more to say about the entire issue.



I am not.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a little shocked Math did not have a little more to say about the entire issue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not.
Click to expand...

If I was townreading Math, I would be shocked as Mathblade tends to hang on slips. Look at the so called "slips" she has pushed on me this game.

As ice scum, she does not want Sameech flipped and has not learned how to bus.


----------



## MathBlade

CaféAuLait said:


> I am a little shocked Math did not have a little more to say about the entire issue.
> 
> 
> Has she let scum slips go prior and said they were really no big deal?
> 
> Is this really no big deal? I think it is a scumslip. Why not address it or investigate it more or if she thinks it's no big deal why not fight it more? I am over thinking again.



1) As I said earlier I think Sameech is town. I do not help to lynch town. When people go this far down a rabbit hole silence, not walls, can be the biggest way to make a noticeable objection.

2) I mentioned I had a lot of RL again yesterday. I did not really have much time to post.

3) If I comment on what happened and I am wrong and it is a scumslip Sameech can use it when he posts as what happened.​


----------



## ScarletRage

CaféAuLait said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sameech should respond. The only reason to hammer before Sameech replies is a firescum claim and very paranoid at that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just was reading Central. Sam is going to a funeral today. 9/10 I forgot about this. I can't allow him to be lynched without replying because he is at a funeral. We have 5 days to lynch him. There is no rush.
> 
> *Unvote* - for now   His slip is still at the forefront though and points to him being scum IMO.
Click to expand...

Yes we should give him time to reply if he is going to a funeral. I am not a dick. If he hadn't said something though I would be singing a different tune.


----------



## MathBlade

CaféAuLait said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right. Time to flashwagon, watch Math squirm or bus.
> 
> 
> 
> Except I am not scum.
> 
> I still maintain this is a horrible idea and SR is leading you all to a loss. Let's see what Sameech says though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You think SR is leading this? I don't see that.
> 
> I see a claim made right here on THIS thread, no neighborhood telephone tag, but an out and out claim, I listed in my vote where Sam claimed he knew FA was town because of Rosie's night visitors night 1.
> 
> Wake stated VT (FA) would NOT return a result. Not to mention the key hand off was Day action and Sam still would not have gotten a result while watching Rosie.
> 
> So, it's a scum slip, right here on the GT.
Click to expand...


I think SR has managed to make everyone so paranoid that it has almost resulted in flash lynches twice. I think we need to take a step back and think.


----------



## ScarletRage

MathBlade said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a little shocked Math did not have a little more to say about the entire issue.
> 
> 
> Has she let scum slips go prior and said they were really no big deal?
> 
> Is this really no big deal? I think it is a scumslip. Why not address it or investigate it more or if she thinks it's no big deal why not fight it more? I am over thinking again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) As I said earlier I think Sameech is town. I do not help to lynch town. When people go this far down a rabbit hole silence, not walls, can be the biggest way to make a noticeable objection.
> 
> 2) I mentioned I had a lot of RL again yesterday. I did not really have much time to post.
> 
> 3) If I comment on what happened and I am wrong and it is a scumslip Sameech can use it when he posts as what happened.​
Click to expand...

Wow. You think all of us are going down a rabbit hole?

Explain how a night watcher sees snd clears a vt then?


----------



## ScarletRage

MathBlade said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right. Time to flashwagon, watch Math squirm or bus.
> 
> 
> 
> Except I am not scum.
> 
> I still maintain this is a horrible idea and SR is leading you all to a loss. Let's see what Sameech says though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You think SR is leading this? I don't see that.
> 
> I see a claim made right here on THIS thread, no neighborhood telephone tag, but an out and out claim, I listed in my vote where Sam claimed he knew FA was town because of Rosie's night visitors night 1.
> 
> Wake stated VT (FA) would NOT return a result. Not to mention the key hand off was Day action and Sam still would not have gotten a result while watching Rosie.
> 
> So, it's a scum slip, right here on the GT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think SR has managed to make everyone so paranoid that it has almost resulted in flash lynches twice. I think we need to take a step back and think.
Click to expand...


Yes of course, we "step back and think" when I am on the lynch block and I am rushing things. You didn't want to think or discuss much when I had 3 or 4 votes on me.


----------



## ScarletRage

CaféAuLait said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sameech should respond. The only reason to hammer before Sameech replies is a firescum claim and very paranoid at that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If fire claims, then we lynch them. And then go after ice, right?
Click to expand...


Yes.


----------



## MathBlade

ScarletRage said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a little shocked Math did not have a little more to say about the entire issue.
> 
> 
> Has she let scum slips go prior and said they were really no big deal?
> 
> Is this really no big deal? I think it is a scumslip. Why not address it or investigate it more or if she thinks it's no big deal why not fight it more? I am over thinking again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) As I said earlier I think Sameech is town. I do not help to lynch town. When people go this far down a rabbit hole silence, not walls, can be the biggest way to make a noticeable objection.
> 
> 2) I mentioned I had a lot of RL again yesterday. I did not really have much time to post.
> 
> 3) If I comment on what happened and I am wrong and it is a scumslip Sameech can use it when he posts as what happened.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow. You think all of us are going down a rabbit hole?
> 
> Explain how a night watcher sees snd clears a vt then?
Click to expand...


If I do explain what I think happened and I am wrong it gives Sameech an out. Dodging this question for the interests to the investigation.


----------



## MathBlade

ScarletRage said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right. Time to flashwagon, watch Math squirm or bus.
> 
> 
> 
> Except I am not scum.
> 
> I still maintain this is a horrible idea and SR is leading you all to a loss. Let's see what Sameech says though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You think SR is leading this? I don't see that.
> 
> I see a claim made right here on THIS thread, no neighborhood telephone tag, but an out and out claim, I listed in my vote where Sam claimed he knew FA was town because of Rosie's night visitors night 1.
> 
> Wake stated VT (FA) would NOT return a result. Not to mention the key hand off was Day action and Sam still would not have gotten a result while watching Rosie.
> 
> So, it's a scum slip, right here on the GT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think SR has managed to make everyone so paranoid that it has almost resulted in flash lynches twice. I think we need to take a step back and think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes of course, we "step back and think" when I am on the lynch block and I am rushing things. You didn't want to think or discuss much when I had 3 or 4 votes on me.
Click to expand...

Because you IMO are scum and have no valid reasoning. Sameech on the other hand I believe is town.


----------



## ScarletRage

MathBlade said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right. Time to flashwagon, watch Math squirm or bus.
> 
> 
> 
> Except I am not scum.
> 
> I still maintain this is a horrible idea and SR is leading you all to a loss. Let's see what Sameech says though
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You think SR is leading this? I don't see that.
> 
> I see a claim made right here on THIS thread, no neighborhood telephone tag, but an out and out claim, I listed in my vote where Sam claimed he knew FA was town because of Rosie's night visitors night 1.
> 
> Wake stated VT (FA) would NOT return a result. Not to mention the key hand off was Day action and Sam still would not have gotten a result while watching Rosie.
> 
> So, it's a scum slip, right here on the GT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think SR has managed to make everyone so paranoid that it has almost resulted in flash lynches twice. I think we need to take a step back and think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes of course, we "step back and think" when I am on the lynch block and I am rushing things. You didn't want to think or discuss much when I had 3 or 4 votes on me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because you IMO are scum and have no valid reasoning. Sameech on the other hand I believe is town.
Click to expand...


Wow. The I am rubber you are glue intellectual stunt.

Why do you believe Sameech is town? How can a watcher see and clear a VT?


----------



## ScarletRage

MathBlade said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a little shocked Math did not have a little more to say about the entire issue.
> 
> 
> Has she let scum slips go prior and said they were really no big deal?
> 
> Is this really no big deal? I think it is a scumslip. Why not address it or investigate it more or if she thinks it's no big deal why not fight it more? I am over thinking again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) As I said earlier I think Sameech is town. I do not help to lynch town. When people go this far down a rabbit hole silence, not walls, can be the biggest way to make a noticeable objection.
> 
> 2) I mentioned I had a lot of RL again yesterday. I did not really have much time to post.
> 
> 3) If I comment on what happened and I am wrong and it is a scumslip Sameech can use it when he posts as what happened.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow. You think all of us are going down a rabbit hole?
> 
> Explain how a night watcher sees snd clears a vt then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I do explain what I think happened and I am wrong it gives Sameech an out. Dodging this question for the interests to the investigation.
Click to expand...

Meaning I cannot actually answer this but you really want to push me and only me.

Sucks to lose your firescum immunity and know I still have mine.


----------



## ScarletRage

Mine being my icescum immunity.


----------



## ScarletRage

Give Sameech his out. He is at a funeral. He is distrubed due to the passing of a loved one.


----------



## ScarletRage

We are not wrong but in the rare event we are, we should have a rational discussion.


----------



## MathBlade

ScarletRage said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a little shocked Math did not have a little more to say about the entire issue.
> 
> 
> Has she let scum slips go prior and said they were really no big deal?
> 
> Is this really no big deal? I think it is a scumslip. Why not address it or investigate it more or if she thinks it's no big deal why not fight it more? I am over thinking again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) As I said earlier I think Sameech is town. I do not help to lynch town. When people go this far down a rabbit hole silence, not walls, can be the biggest way to make a noticeable objection.
> 
> 2) I mentioned I had a lot of RL again yesterday. I did not really have much time to post.
> 
> 3) If I comment on what happened and I am wrong and it is a scumslip Sameech can use it when he posts as what happened.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow. You think all of us are going down a rabbit hole?
> 
> Explain how a night watcher sees snd clears a vt then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I do explain what I think happened and I am wrong it gives Sameech an out. Dodging this question for the interests to the investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meaning I cannot actually answer this but you really want to push me and only me.
> 
> Sucks to lose your firescum immunity and know I still have mine.
Click to expand...


Scumslip here in this post:

Why would I lose my immunity? If I was scum wouldn't it always be on? Unless of course you already lost yours when your partner died.

And if Sameech is scum I am not giving scum an out. Very towny to force him to defend himself.


----------



## MathBlade

ScarletRage said:


> Give Sameech his out. He is at a funeral. He is distrubed due to the passing of a loved one.



He deserves to be able to play the game just like anyone else on his return. That includes defending himself.


----------



## MathBlade

ScarletRage said:


> We are not wrong but in the rare event we are, we should have a rational discussion.


Yes. With Sameech.


----------



## ScarletRage

MathBlade said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am a little shocked Math did not have a little more to say about the entire issue.
> 
> 
> Has she let scum slips go prior and said they were really no big deal?
> 
> Is this really no big deal? I think it is a scumslip. Why not address it or investigate it more or if she thinks it's no big deal why not fight it more? I am over thinking again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) As I said earlier I think Sameech is town. I do not help to lynch town. When people go this far down a rabbit hole silence, not walls, can be the biggest way to make a noticeable objection.
> 
> 2) I mentioned I had a lot of RL again yesterday. I did not really have much time to post.
> 
> 3) If I comment on what happened and I am wrong and it is a scumslip Sameech can use it when he posts as what happened.​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow. You think all of us are going down a rabbit hole?
> 
> Explain how a night watcher sees snd clears a vt then?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I do explain what I think happened and I am wrong it gives Sameech an out. Dodging this question for the interests to the investigation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Meaning I cannot actually answer this but you really want to push me and only me.
> 
> Sucks to lose your firescum immunity and know I still have mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Scumslip here in this post:
> 
> Why would I lose my immunity? If I was scum wouldn't it always be on? Unless of course you already lost yours when your partner died.
> 
> And if Sameech is scum I am not giving scum an out. Very towny to force him to defend himself.
Click to expand...


Nice try. This is the how did you know?

Newsflash: I did not. Cafe and I speculated that scum losing immunity is what happened Day 4.

The catch is, I still have mine.


----------



## ScarletRage

MathBlade said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give Sameech his out. He is at a funeral. He is distrubed due to the passing of a loved one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He deserves to be able to play the game just like anyone else on his return. That includes defending himself.
Click to expand...


Yeah, you got nothing. You had no problem coming into defend Gath.

This is helping Sameech play the game if he is town.


----------



## MathBlade

ScarletRage said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give Sameech his out. He is at a funeral. He is distrubed due to the passing of a loved one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He deserves to be able to play the game just like anyone else on his return. That includes defending himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, you got nothing. You had no problem coming into defend Gath.
> 
> This is helping Sameech play the game if he is town.
Click to expand...


1) I defended Gath because he was here and playing and able to do the same. Sameech is not.

2) Experience helps more than reading.

I have a house to clean. Toodles for now!


----------



## Wolfsister77

Well crap, if Sameech is going to a funeral today, we need give him time to deal with that and not expect answers today. I am not sure what SR and mathblade are going on about having immunity or not. I don't know if scum lost their immunity. I will report the final piece of info. I have on Sameech from the neighborhood. He did not say who he watched N3 but said he got No Report and said he is not sure if this means nothing happened to the person he watched or was roleblocked. I have no clue how that works. Otherwise, nothing else sticks out.


----------



## Wolfsister77

My biggest reason for sticking with Sam is saying FA was town N1 and also saying he knew Avi killed Rosie N1. This is a big error on his part. Huge. But I will leave this alone for today and see if he feels up to answering tomorrow. I don't feel comfortable pushing him if he's at a funeral.


----------



## House

MathBlade, please answer ScarletRage in neighborhood chat so this drama goes away. Sam can't read your neighborhood, right? If not, problem solved!

Back afk.


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait said:


> Mertex
> 
> This is the post where I thought you meant you had seen it too.
> 
> Official USMB Mafia Game 5 A Game of Fire and Ice Page 136 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Sorry for any misunderstanding.



Cafe, your link takes me to the top of Page 136.  There is only one post of mine on that entire page and I say nothing about FA.

Official USMB Mafia Game #5: A Game of Fire and Ice


----------



## MathBlade

House said:


> MathBlade, please answer ScarletRage in neighborhood chat so this drama goes away. Sam can't read your neighborhood, right? If not, problem solved!
> 
> Back afk.


The house is to where I need to get it for the week. Yayayayayay! Probably will have some stuff later but for now it is good.

She will just say I didn't anyway or not like the answer. Drama doesn't go away in mafia. You pick and choose your battles. This battle I am ignoring.


----------



## Wake

*VC coming up later today. I promise.

Didn't someone not in the game post here, with interest in playing? I thought I saw it earlier but forgot until now. Hm...*


----------



## Wolfsister77

I missed that Wake but if you could give us a hint here on who scum is, I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## ScarletRage

MathBlade said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade, please answer ScarletRage in neighborhood chat so this drama goes away. Sam can't read your neighborhood, right? If not, problem solved!
> 
> Back afk.
> 
> 
> 
> The house is to where I need to get it for the week. Yayayayayay! Probably will have some stuff later but for now it is good.
> 
> She will just say I didn't anyway or not like the answer. Drama doesn't go away in mafia. You pick and choose your battles. This battle I am ignoring.
Click to expand...


If I don't like the answer, I'll say that. But we'll have a record. Answer, and we will drop it at that if you know a way a watcher can see a VT. If you happen to have a good answer, I will agree.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Could be Sam said that about FA as a gambit to see who'd pick it up and run with it. It wouldn't be the first time someone in this game has tried one of those.


----------



## MathBlade

ScarletRage said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade, please answer ScarletRage in neighborhood chat so this drama goes away. Sam can't read your neighborhood, right? If not, problem solved!
> 
> Back afk.
> 
> 
> 
> The house is to where I need to get it for the week. Yayayayayay! Probably will have some stuff later but for now it is good.
> 
> She will just say I didn't anyway or not like the answer. Drama doesn't go away in mafia. You pick and choose your battles. This battle I am ignoring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I don't like the answer, I'll say that. But we'll have a record. Answer, and we will drop it at that if you know a way a watcher can see a VT. If you happen to have a good answer, I will agree.
Click to expand...

This requires me to trust the word of suspected scum. If a majority of town votes I should do this I will but I really think this is bad for town. It will only give SR fuel for mislynch.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I wish some other's would give input here. Like TSO for one.


----------



## House

MathBlade said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade, please answer ScarletRage in neighborhood chat so this drama goes away. Sam can't read your neighborhood, right? If not, problem solved!
> 
> Back afk.
> 
> 
> 
> The house is to where I need to get it for the week. Yayayayayay! Probably will have some stuff later but for now it is good.
> 
> She will just say I didn't anyway or not like the answer. Drama doesn't go away in mafia. You pick and choose your battles. This battle I am ignoring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I don't like the answer, I'll say that. But we'll have a record. Answer, and we will drop it at that if you know a way a watcher can see a VT. If you happen to have a good answer, I will agree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This requires me to trust the word of suspected scum. If a majority of town votes I should do this I will but I really think this is bad for town. It will only give SR fuel for mislynch.
Click to expand...

That's weak, Math.

Your unwillingness to be cooperative looks shady.

That said, this whole discussion is noise. The only one that needs to explain how Sam could "know" FA is town from N1 is Sam.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex
> 
> This is the post where I thought you meant you had seen it too.
> 
> Official USMB Mafia Game 5 A Game of Fire and Ice Page 136 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Sorry for any misunderstanding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cafe, your link takes me to the top of Page 136.  There is only one post of mine on that entire page and I say nothing about FA.
> 
> Official USMB Mafia Game #5: A Game of Fire and Ice
Click to expand...



The link takes you to post 4061, you might need to allow it to load, it may take a few. you quoted my post where I mention what was being said about FA and you say "Yup". As I said earlier, if I misunderstood your 'yup' my apologies.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade, please answer ScarletRage in neighborhood chat so this drama goes away. Sam can't read your neighborhood, right? If not, problem solved!
> 
> Back afk.
> 
> 
> 
> The house is to where I need to get it for the week. Yayayayayay! Probably will have some stuff later but for now it is good.
> 
> She will just say I didn't anyway or not like the answer. Drama doesn't go away in mafia. You pick and choose your battles. This battle I am ignoring.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I don't like the answer, I'll say that. But we'll have a record. Answer, and we will drop it at that if you know a way a watcher can see a VT. If you happen to have a good answer, I will agree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This requires me to trust the word of suspected scum. If a majority of town votes I should do this I will but I really think this is bad for town. It will only give SR fuel for mislynch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's weak, Math.
> 
> Your unwillingness to be cooperative looks shady.
> 
> That said, this whole discussion is noise. The only one that needs to explain how Sam could "know" FA is town from N1 is Sam.
Click to expand...


While I agree with your second part, the part where mathblade doesn't want to help us figure out Sameech is also something to take note of.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

House said:


> .......... this whole discussion is noise. The only one that needs to explain how Sam could "know" FA is town from N1 is Sam.



Noise is also another way to say 'distraction'. I agree with Sameech being the only person that can speak for himself on the matter. If some don't want to give him time to do so, then they are the ones that need to be looked at.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> .......... this whole discussion is noise. The only one that needs to explain how Sam could "know" FA is town from N1 is Sam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noise is also another way to say 'distraction'. I agree with Sameech being the only person that can speak for himself on the matter. If some don't want to give him time to do so, then they are the ones that need to be looked at.
Click to expand...


And who has said they don't want to give Sameech time to speak for himself on the matter?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> I wish some other's would give input here. Like TSO for one.



I have called out TSO already to give us input, I think last night, but so far, NADA!!!! Looks like we got a TN twin.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> .......... this whole discussion is noise. The only one that needs to explain how Sam could "know" FA is town from N1 is Sam.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Noise is also another way to say 'distraction'. I agree with Sameech being the only person that can speak for himself on the matter. *If* some don't want to give him time to do so, then they are the ones that need to be looked at.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And who has said they don't want to give Sameech time to speak for himself on the matter?
Click to expand...



Re-read what I wrote above, in bold, the word IF. I did not say anyone in particular.


----------



## tso!

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wish some other's would give input here. Like TSO for one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have called out TSO already to give us input, I think last night, but so far, NADA!!!! Looks like we got a TN twin.
Click to expand...


I didn't want to join this game. It wasn't really a personal option. Wake asked me to as a favour and I said that if I could make a slot which was 100% inactive slightly less so, I'd help.

The posting is too much for me. I have exactly 1 hour in the entire day for Mafia - at least half of which I devote to MafiaScum. It is physically not possible for me to be active in this game to the extent that I can be in others. You don't have to like that - it's just the way it is.


----------



## tso!

I'm beginning to come around to Titus being town, but it's conditional. I still think that the majority of the last 15 pages is needless bullshit which solves nothing. We can't have productive discussion regarding Sameech unless Sameech is actually here.

I can't remember the last time that Gath has done anything I liked. I still feel we should comprise a fucking list of claims because we're nearly at MyLo and I have no idea when we're meant to do it if not now.


----------



## tso!

I was originally townreading MathBlade but I'm not so sure. I don't understand where the hell the townread on Gath is from. If we claim, which is what I've been championing for the last ~15 pages, then we can actually get information. There's no real way to analyse Sameech's claim at present - it's a coinflip or worse.


----------



## tso!

I'm a Vanilla Townie.

*Vote: Gath*

One final thing, yeah? I have no idea what the theory of "ying to PR yang" is but I'm fairly sure it's wrong.


----------



## tso!

fwiw, my timezone is gmt +0 - when you call me out, I'm in bed. js.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

tso! said:


> I'm beginning to come around to Titus being town, but it's conditional. I still think that the majority of the last 15 pages is needless bullshit which solves nothing. We can't have productive discussion regarding Sameech unless Sameech is actually here.
> 
> I can't remember the last time that Gath has done anything I liked. I still feel we should comprise a fucking list of claims because we're nearly at MyLo and I have no idea when we're meant to do it if not now.



First, thank you for posting.
Second, several of us have claimed. I'm a VT.
Last, I agree with your second and third sentence.


----------



## Wolfsister77

TSO-1/2 hr. a day is more than enough. As long as you give input, it doesn't matter how long you take to give it. The issue we had with TN is he would disappear for days here while still posting like mad at mafiascum.

I have also advocated massclaiming. Now that you have claimed, the only 3 who have not claimed are Cafe, mathblade, and Sgt_Gath.

List of claims is easy:

-Avatar: Dead, fire scum
-Moonglow: Dead, VT
-Shaitra: Dead, VT
-FA: Dead, VT
-Rosie: Dead, macho cop
-Mertex: Doctor
-SR: Ice proof townie
-Sameech: Night Watchman
-House: VT
-Aye: VT
-House: VT
-myself: VT
-TSO: VT


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolf!!! you seeing double girl? You have House listed twice. LOL


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wolfsister77 said:


> TSO-1/2 hr. a day is more than enough. As long as you give input, it doesn't matter how long you take to give it. The issue we had with TN is he would disappear for days here while still posting like mad at mafiascum.
> 
> I have also advocated massclaiming. Now that you have claimed, the only 3 who have not claimed are Cafe, mathblade, and Sgt_Gath.
> 
> List of claims is easy:
> 
> -Avatar: Dead, fire scum
> -Moonglow: Dead, VT
> -Shaitra: Dead, VT
> -FA: Dead, VT
> -Rosie: Dead, macho cop
> -Mertex: Doctor
> -SR: Ice proof townie
> -Sameech: Night Watchman
> -House: VT
> -Aye: VT
> -House: VT
> -myself: VT
> -TSO: VT



House is listed twice:

-Grandma: Dead VT


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolf!!! you seeing double girl? You have House listed twice. LOL



LOL-I replaced one of those with Grandma.


----------



## tso!

If that list is correct, than Scarlet is scum.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

I'm Vanilla Town.


----------



## tso!

Cafe and mathblade, claim.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I'll tag them so they see this when they are on next. 

@CaféAuLait 

@MathBlade 

Claim please.


----------



## CaféAuLait

tso! said:


> I'm a Vanilla Townie.
> 
> *Vote: Gath*
> 
> One final thing, yeah? I have no idea what the theory of "ying to PR yang" is but I'm fairly sure it's wrong.




I said that because I've only played here.. This is my 3rd game with one of those three scuttled due to it being compromised. Anyway, all the games I've been in and those I've read here, Wake has had a ying yang set up. So Sameech claims odd night watchman then we may have an even night watchman. SR claims ice proof, then there Is a fireproof, odd night tracker, even night tracker and so on , etc. There was one game we played where we had an odd night cop then an even night cop and also a regular cop.  This is why I thought there may be an even night watchman- until Sams possible scum flub.


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait said:


> He says it right here on the game thread.
> 
> "Rosies night one visitors".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never claimed to be the tracker. I am a night watchman. Avatar made it easy to sostion of tracking FA.
> rt him out as scum of Rosie's night 1 *visitors*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VisitorS with an S.
> 
> Official USMB Mafia Game 5 A Game of Fire and Ice Page 136 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
Click to expand...


I think that is just a typo.  Sameech isn't one of the best typists around here. 

Sam said as watchman he could see who visited Rosie.  Was Avatar a tracker, maybe?  Sam is saying "Avatar made it easy to sostion of tracking FA".  What does he mean by that statement?


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Well, I've seen enough to vote Sameech.
> 
> *Vote: Sameech*




I thought we were not going to jump to conclusions?  SR is jumping pretty quick on Sam, and Wolf you are doing the same thing.  I think we should wait and see what Sam has to say, don't you think?


----------



## Wolfsister77

OK, Since Cafe didn't claim on her last post and mathblade isn't online, let me spell it out:

You two are the only ones who have not claimed. We need to know if SR is being honest with her ice proof townie claim. If there is no fireproof townie, she's likely scum.

I also have a hard time believing an ice or fireproof wouldn't just be a one-shot deal. I just allowed myself to be sidetracked with the Sameech stuff and the argument that fireproof should stay hidden or it will help scum.

I've changed my mind. This can help


CaféAuLait said:


> tso! said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Vanilla Townie.
> 
> *Vote: Gath*
> 
> One final thing, yeah? I have no idea what the theory of "ying to PR yang" is but I'm fairly sure it's wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said that because I've only played here.. This is my 3rd game with one of those three scuttled due to it being compromised. Anyway, all the games I've been in and those I've read here, Wake has had a ying yang set up. So Sameech claims odd night watchman then we may have an even night watchman. SR claims ice proof, then there Is a fireproof, odd night tracker, even night tracker and so on , etc. There was one game we played where we had an odd night cop then an even night cop and also a regular cop.  This is why I thought there may be an even night watchman- until Sams possible scum flub.
Click to expand...


You do realize this is exactly why you and mathblade, the last two who haven't claimed, need to do so.

Right? Because if neither of you is fireproof townie, then SR is likely fire scum.

I also have a hard time believing if ice or fireproof is in this setup, that they wouldn't be one-shot deals.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I've seen enough to vote Sameech.
> 
> *Vote: Sameech*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought we were not going to jump to conclusions?  SR is jumping pretty quick on Sam, and Wolf you are doing the same thing.  I think we should wait and see what Sam has to say, don't you think?
Click to expand...


What? Did you see the amount of discussion we had on this? Please.


----------



## Mertex

ScarletRage said:


> Cafe if you want hammer I got no problems with that.
> 
> Just because we have time does not mean we need to use it. We have discussed most everyone.




Your trying to rush this seems pretty scummy to me.  If Sam flips town, and I'm not alive, I hope those who are left will take that into consideration.


----------



## Wolfsister77

*Unvote*

2 things are needed for me to vote here.

1) Cafe and mathblade's claims
2) Sameech's explanation


----------



## Wolfsister77

Sorry about my earlier post saying the same thing twice. Software caught my old post and my new one. I love when that happens. It's almost as special as when you respond to someone and it takes you back a page or two to the post you responded to. 

Ugh!!


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex
> 
> This is the post where I thought you meant you had seen it too.
> 
> Official USMB Mafia Game 5 A Game of Fire and Ice Page 136 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Sorry for any misunderstanding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cafe, your link takes me to the top of Page 136.  There is only one post of mine on that entire page and I say nothing about FA.
> 
> Official USMB Mafia Game #5: A Game of Fire and Ice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The link takes you to post 4061, you might need to allow it to load, it may take a few. you quoted my post where I mention what was being said about FA and you say "Yup". As I said earlier, if I misunderstood your 'yup' my apologies.
Click to expand...


The link is not working for me, but I went to post 4061 and that was posted after FA was NK, so yep, I knew FA was town.


----------



## Mertex

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Could be Sam said that about FA as a gambit to see who'd pick it up and run with it. It wouldn't be the first time someone in this game has tried one of those.



Yep, and when they did they claimed cleverness.....hmmm.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> I'll tag them so they see this when they are on next.
> 
> @CaféAuLait
> 
> @MathBlade
> 
> Claim please.



Wolf, I'm pretty sure that Math has claimed to be Town, several times as a matter of fact.
(I'm on hub's laptop and it's the pits.....twice I've had to reboot cause I got the rainbow wheel for over 5 mins).


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> What? Did you see the amount of discussion we had on this? Please.



Yes, and none of it coming from Sameech.  I'm not going to jump on your knee jerk reactions.  First of all, I don't believe SR is ice proof....that sounds like a load of crap to me.


----------



## Mertex

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll tag them so they see this when they are on next.
> 
> @CaféAuLait
> 
> @MathBlade
> 
> Claim please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf, I'm pretty sure that Math has claimed to be Town, several times as a matter of fact.
> (I'm on hub's laptop and it's the pits.....twice I've had to reboot cause I got the rainbow wheel for over 5 mins).
Click to expand...


Sorry, I guess you were looking for special roles/abilities/powers.  I haven't seen any of that, but she has claimed to be Town.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll tag them so they see this when they are on next.
> 
> @CaféAuLait
> 
> @MathBlade
> 
> Claim please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf, I'm pretty sure that Math has claimed to be Town, several times as a matter of fact.
> (I'm on hub's laptop and it's the pits.....twice I've had to reboot cause I got the rainbow wheel for over 5 mins).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, I guess you were looking for special roles/abilities/powers.  I haven't seen any of that, but she has claimed to be Town.
Click to expand...


Everyone is going to claim town. I need to know their roles.


----------



## Mertex

The only way that SR can be ice immune is if she is Avi's partner.... which then, she wouldn't be lying.  Or, she could be the Ice Queen.....which also would make her ice immune.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> The only way that SR can be ice immune is if she is Avi's partner.... which then, she wouldn't be lying.  Or, she could be the Ice Queen.....which also would make her ice immune.



If she was fire scum, she'd be ice immune. It would explain her survival. And if there is no fireproof townie, there's no iceproof townie. I also doubt such a powerful role exists. If it did it would be a one shot deal.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> He says it right here on the game thread.
> 
> "Rosies night one visitors".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never claimed to be the tracker. I am a night watchman. Avatar made it easy to sostion of tracking FA.
> rt him out as scum of Rosie's night 1 *visitors*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VisitorS with an S.
> 
> Official USMB Mafia Game 5 A Game of Fire and Ice Page 136 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that is just a typo.  Sameech isn't one of the best typists around here.
> 
> Sam said as watchman he could see who visited Rosie.  Was Avatar a tracker, maybe?  Sam is saying "Avatar made it easy to sostion of tracking FA".  What does he mean by that statement?
Click to expand...



I might agree if it just were the S, however he said he knew where FA was night on. I quoted Wakes posts where he ( our mod) said: 

A. Vanilla townies can't be tracked and FA was a vanilla townie. 
B. the jailer keys were a day action. 

So Sam could not have seen or knew where FA was.  Sam made the claim here on the GT and in his QT chat as verified by Wolf and House.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> OK, Since Cafe didn't claim on her last post and mathblade isn't online, let me spell it out:
> 
> You two are the only ones who have not claimed. We need to know if SR is being honest with her ice proof townie claim. If there is no fireproof townie, she's likely scum.
> 
> I also have a hard time believing an ice or fireproof wouldn't just be a one-shot deal. I just allowed myself to be sidetracked with the Sameech stuff and the argument that fireproof should stay hidden or it will help scum.
> 
> I've changed my mind. This can help
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tso! said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Vanilla Townie.
> 
> *Vote: Gath*
> 
> One final thing, yeah? I have no idea what the theory of "ying to PR yang" is but I'm fairly sure it's wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said that because I've only played here.. This is my 3rd game with one of those three scuttled due to it being compromised. Anyway, all the games I've been in and those I've read here, Wake has had a ying yang set up. So Sameech claims odd night watchman then we may have an even night watchman. SR claims ice proof, then there Is a fireproof, odd night tracker, even night tracker and so on , etc. There was one game we played where we had an odd night cop then an even night cop and also a regular cop.  This is why I thought there may be an even night watchman- until Sams possible scum flub.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do realize this is exactly why you and mathblade, the last two who haven't claimed, need to do so.
> 
> Right? Because if neither of you is fireproof townie, then SR is likely fire scum.
> 
> I also have a hard time believing if ice or fireproof is in this setup, that they wouldn't be one-shot deals.
Click to expand...




I really hope and I have a feeling i am right some claiming VT are not telling  their PR if they have one and if I had one I don't think I would sit here possible giving scum clues as to what my role was. I'm town as well. I was pretty sure yesterday there seemed to be a consensus that our town PRs should not claim and I hope they did not and it looks like they have not. 

I also find it strange you say Sameech got you sidetracked with SR.  I don't recall you being after SR or questioning her the last few pages.  We have three PRs claimed and they have ALL survived scum attacks, not just SR. Mertex since day 1 and Sam and SR since day 2. 

I am inclined to believe SR and I've laid my reasons out prior.  I believe Wake gave out PRs to balance the game since fire and ice can kill one another, if he had not then this game is even more unbalanced than I had imagined in scums favor. I don't think we need to give them any more information as of now.  I believe Mertex and I believed Sam until his possible scum slip.  

I'll wait for his explanation and weigh it and move on from there. That is my two cents on the matter and I think everyone claiming VT as they are doing is the smartest thing they can do right now.


----------



## CaféAuLait

That should read since fire and ice CANT kill one another, not can, above.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Claiming at this point in the game can tell us if SR is lying or not and can tell us if she is scum or not. I see no reason not to claim. I had you as town Cafe. There should be no hesitation here.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, Since Cafe didn't claim on her last post and mathblade isn't online, let me spell it out:
> 
> You two are the only ones who have not claimed. We need to know if SR is being honest with her ice proof townie claim. If there is no fireproof townie, she's likely scum.
> 
> I also have a hard time believing an ice or fireproof wouldn't just be a one-shot deal. I just allowed myself to be sidetracked with the Sameech stuff and the argument that fireproof should stay hidden or it will help scum.
> 
> I've changed my mind. This can help
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tso! said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Vanilla Townie.
> 
> *Vote: Gath*
> 
> One final thing, yeah? I have no idea what the theory of "ying to PR yang" is but I'm fairly sure it's wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said that because I've only played here.. This is my 3rd game with one of those three scuttled due to it being compromised. Anyway, all the games I've been in and those I've read here, Wake has had a ying yang set up. So Sameech claims odd night watchman then we may have an even night watchman. SR claims ice proof, then there Is a fireproof, odd night tracker, even night tracker and so on , etc. There was one game we played where we had an odd night cop then an even night cop and also a regular cop.  This is why I thought there may be an even night watchman- until Sams possible scum flub.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do realize this is exactly why you and mathblade, the last two who haven't claimed, need to do so.
> 
> Right? Because if neither of you is fireproof townie, then SR is likely fire scum.
> 
> I also have a hard time believing if ice or fireproof is in this setup, that they wouldn't be one-shot deals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope and I have a feeling i am right some claiming VT are not telling  their PR if they have one and if I had one I don't think I would sit here possible giving scum clues as to what my role was. I'm town as well. I was pretty sure yesterday there seemed to be a consensus that our town PRs should not claim and I hope they did not and it looks like they have not.
> 
> I also find it strange you say Sameech got you sidetracked with SR.  I don't recall you being after SR or questioning her the last few pages.  We have three PRs claimed and they have ALL survived scum attacks, not just SR. Mertex since day 1 and Sam and SR since day 2.
> 
> I am inclined to believe SR and I've laid my reasons out prior.  I believe Wake gave out PRs to balance the game since fire and ice can kill one another, if he had not then this game is even more unbalanced than I had imagined in scums favor. I don't think we need to give them any more information as of now.  I believe Mertex and I believed Sam until his possible scum slip.
> 
> I'll wait for his explanation and weigh it and move on from there. That is my two cents on the matter and I think everyone claiming VT as they are doing is the smartest thing they can do right now.
Click to expand...


I never said Sameech got me sidetracked. I said I got sidetracked with the Sameech stuff. That top quote wasn't even supposed to be here but of course the stupid software put it here even when I put a new one below it because even though I deleted it for being redundant, it is still here.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only way that SR can be ice immune is if she is Avi's partner.... which then, she wouldn't be lying.  Or, she could be the Ice Queen.....which also would make her ice immune.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If she was fire scum, she'd be ice immune. It would explain her survival. And if there is no fireproof townie, there's no iceproof townie. I also doubt such a powerful role exists. If it did it would be a one shot deal.
Click to expand...



And the reason for our other two claimed PRs surviving the last couple days Wolf? I'll tell you another reason I think she may be telling the truth, she made that claim without any reason, she was not up for lynch, unless I forgot but she came in with guns a blazing to draw Scum to save town- unless she is some great actress, If I am wrong, time will tell, but for now I am willing to believe. 

What you are doing IMO is setting up SR and another townie, if he/she claims he is fireproof to die tonight, especially if we don't get fire or ice, in our lynch and if we don't hit fire then we lose those two possible PRs and town is really screwed because the doc will be next and it's game over the way I count. I could be off being new but that is my count.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, Since Cafe didn't claim on her last post and mathblade isn't online, let me spell it out:
> 
> You two are the only ones who have not claimed. We need to know if SR is being honest with her ice proof townie claim. If there is no fireproof townie, she's likely scum.
> 
> I also have a hard time believing an ice or fireproof wouldn't just be a one-shot deal. I just allowed myself to be sidetracked with the Sameech stuff and the argument that fireproof should stay hidden or it will help scum.
> 
> I've changed my mind. This can help
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tso! said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Vanilla Townie.
> 
> *Vote: Gath*
> 
> One final thing, yeah? I have no idea what the theory of "ying to PR yang" is but I'm fairly sure it's wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I said that because I've only played here.. This is my 3rd game with one of those three scuttled due to it being compromised. Anyway, all the games I've been in and those I've read here, Wake has had a ying yang set up. So Sameech claims odd night watchman then we may have an even night watchman. SR claims ice proof, then there Is a fireproof, odd night tracker, even night tracker and so on , etc. There was one game we played where we had an odd night cop then an even night cop and also a regular cop.  This is why I thought there may be an even night watchman- until Sams possible scum flub.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do realize this is exactly why you and mathblade, the last two who haven't claimed, need to do so.
> 
> Right? Because if neither of you is fireproof townie, then SR is likely fire scum.
> 
> I also have a hard time believing if ice or fireproof is in this setup, that they wouldn't be one-shot deals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope and I have a feeling i am right some claiming VT are not telling  their PR if they have one and if I had one I don't think I would sit here possible giving scum clues as to what my role was. I'm town as well. I was pretty sure yesterday there seemed to be a consensus that our town PRs should not claim and I hope they did not and it looks like they have not.
> 
> I also find it strange you say Sameech got you sidetracked with SR.  I don't recall you being after SR or questioning her the last few pages.  We have three PRs claimed and they have ALL survived scum attacks, not just SR. Mertex since day 1 and Sam and SR since day 2.
> 
> I am inclined to believe SR and I've laid my reasons out prior.  I believe Wake gave out PRs to balance the game since fire and ice can kill one another, if he had not then this game is even more unbalanced than I had imagined in scums favor. I don't think we need to give them any more information as of now.  I believe Mertex and I believed Sam until his possible scum slip.
> 
> I'll wait for his explanation and weigh it and move on from there. That is my two cents on the matter and I think everyone claiming VT as they are doing is the smartest thing they can do right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said Sameech got me sidetracked. I said I got sidetracked with the Sameech stuff. That top quote wasn't even supposed to be here but of course the stupid software put it here even when I put a new one below it because even though I deleted it for being redundant, it is still here.
Click to expand...



Same thing to me Wolf. Sidetracked, either way.  I just don't recall SR being a point of contention until now.  That is what I meant.


----------



## CaféAuLait

A point of contention for you, is what I meant in the last bit,  I get why she may not be believed or questioned. But I've said what I think about that above.


----------



## Wolfsister77

The PR's are out already. Next day, if we don't get fire and 3 more townies die, we are in lylo. There is no more reason not to claim. AND, it can tell us if SR is lying about her claim and if she is, then she's likely scum.

You do want to catch scum right Cafe?

Ask House how many times I suspected SR in the hood. He'll tell you this is nothing new.


----------



## Wolfsister77

And those claiming VT are very likely to be actually VT.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> The PR's are out already. Next day, if we don't get fire and 3 more townies die, we are in lylo. There is no more reason not to claim. AND, it can tell us if SR is lying about her claim and if she is, then she's likely scum.
> 
> You do want to catch scum right Cafe?
> 
> Ask House how many times I suspected SR in the hood. He'll tell you this is nothing new.




Of course I want to get scum wolf. I also don't want put unclaimed PRs or PRs hiding behind VT to be sitting ducks for scum.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The PR's are out already. Next day, if we don't get fire and 3 more townies die, we are in lylo. There is no more reason not to claim. AND, it can tell us if SR is lying about her claim and if she is, then she's likely scum.
> 
> You do want to catch scum right Cafe?
> 
> Ask House how many times I suspected SR in the hood. He'll tell you this is nothing new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I want to get scum wolf. I also don't want put unclaimed PRs or PRs hiding behind VT to be sitting ducks for scum.
Click to expand...


The game is close to being over. Many PR's are out. There is no good reason not to claim. Especially if it can catch us scum.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> And those claiming VT are very likely to be actually VT.




Okay, that is your take on the matter, I've played this game enough to see people claim VT to hide from scum, oh and BTW, I already KNOW, they all can't be VT, some Have to be SCUM!


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And those claiming VT are very likely to be actually VT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, that is your take on the matter, I've played this game enough to see people claim VT to hide from scum, oh and BTW, I already KNOW, they all can't be VT, some Have to be SCUM!
Click to expand...


Not if SR is scum or Sameech is scum or mathblade is scum who I suspect also.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The PR's are out already. Next day, if we don't get fire and 3 more townies die, we are in lylo. There is no more reason not to claim. AND, it can tell us if SR is lying about her claim and if she is, then she's likely scum.
> 
> You do want to catch scum right Cafe?
> 
> Ask House how many times I suspected SR in the hood. He'll tell you this is nothing new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course I want to get scum wolf. I also don't want put unclaimed PRs or PRs hiding behind VT to be sitting ducks for scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The game is close to being over. Many PR's are out. There is no good reason not to claim. Especially if it can catch us scum.
Click to expand...


Ok, that's great. I'll wait for Sam to come back, because right now, I think we have a scum on the line.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And those claiming VT are very likely to be actually VT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, that is your take on the matter, I've played this game enough to see people claim VT to hide from scum, oh and BTW, I already KNOW, they all can't be VT, some Have to be SCUM!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not if SR is scum or Sameech is scum or mathblade is scum who I suspect also.
Click to expand...



Nope, there are three scum left. One claiming VT has to be scum in my estimation. Or maybe you are right. I've felt Math was scum, cause I read Mebelle as scum.  Sam made his slip that's another scum and I've a third in mind, but they claimed VT.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Your protectiveness of SR and your refusal to help town narrow down scum is duly noted Cafe.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> And those claiming VT are very likely to be actually VT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, that is your take on the matter, I've played this game enough to see people claim VT to hide from scum, oh and BTW, I already KNOW, they all can't be VT, some Have to be SCUM!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not if SR is scum or Sameech is scum or mathblade is scum who I suspect also.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, there are three scum left. One claiming VT has to be scum in my estimation. Or maybe you are right. I've felt Math was scum, cause I read Mebelle as scum.  Sam made his slip that's another scum and I've a third in mind, but they claimed VT.
Click to expand...


I agree with you on math and sameech. I think the 3rd is SR unless there is a fireproof townie, then SR is town and we can confirm anther town-the fireproof one.

This helps us narrow down and catch scum. I am not sure why you object to this?


----------



## MathBlade

Wolfsister77 said:


> TSO-1/2 hr. a day is more than enough. As long as you give input, it doesn't matter how long you take to give it. The issue we had with TN is he would disappear for days here while still posting like mad at mafiascum.
> 
> I have also advocated massclaiming. Now that you have claimed, the only 3 who have not claimed are Cafe, mathblade, and Sgt_Gath.
> 
> List of claims is easy:
> 
> -Avatar: Dead, fire scum
> -Moonglow: Dead, VT
> -Shaitra: Dead, VT
> -FA: Dead, VT
> -Rosie: Dead, macho cop
> -Mertex: Doctor
> -SR: Ice proof townie
> -Sameech: Night Watchman
> -House: VT
> -Aye: VT
> -House: VT
> -myself: VT
> -TSO: VT


Correction I already claimed VT I believe. If not I am claiming it now. I know I did either neighborhood or here. Still reading thread.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Thank You mathblade.

Cafe-claim please. You are the only one left.


----------



## MathBlade

You're welcome. Since pants dropping is occurring I feel it is derp but not much can be done. I really feel SR is scum and that she should be seriously looked at.

As for Wolf I am starting to warm up to their townieness but a part of me still doubts. They are posting more clear cut arguments and less what I felt to be chaotic. I want to see where this trend goes so either SR or TSO will likely have my vote today. I am not saying I believe Wolf is town yet I just am not as sold on as scum based on recent posts.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> Your protectiveness of SR and your refusal to help town narrow down scum is duly noted Cafe.



Whatever.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your protectiveness of SR and your refusal to help town narrow down scum is duly noted Cafe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever.
Click to expand...


I'm not understanding your sudden irritation when this will give us a huge clue if SR is scum or not. Seriously, why is this a problem for you? You are the only one who hasn't claimed. There is no point in not. I'd rather you told me then just assume you are VT. I want to be sure of SR. Don't you?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your protectiveness of SR and your refusal to help town narrow down scum is duly noted Cafe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not understanding your sudden irritation when this will give us a huge clue if SR is scum or not. Seriously, why is this a problem for you? You are the only one who hasn't claimed. There is no point in not. I'd rather you told me then just assume you are VT. I want to be sure of SR. Don't you?
Click to expand...


Maybe she's afraid of being found out. I've had suspicions for a while now.


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> He says it right here on the game thread.
> 
> "Rosies night one visitors".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never claimed to be the tracker. I am a night watchman. Avatar made it easy to sostion of tracking FA.
> rt him out as scum of Rosie's night 1 *visitors*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VisitorS with an S.
> 
> Official USMB Mafia Game 5 A Game of Fire and Ice Page 136 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that is just a typo.  Sameech isn't one of the best typists around here.
> 
> Sam said as watchman he could see who visited Rosie.  Was Avatar a tracker, maybe?  Sam is saying "Avatar made it easy to sostion of tracking FA".  What does he mean by that statement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I might agree if it just were the S, however he said he knew where FA was night on. I quoted Wakes posts where he ( our mod) said:
> 
> A. Vanilla townies can't be tracked and FA was a vanilla townie.
> B. the jailer keys were a day action.
> 
> So Sam could not have seen or knew where FA was. * Sam made the claim here on the GT *and in his QT chat as verified by Wolf and House.
Click to expand...


I'd like to know the post # because I went through all 10 pages of Sam's posts and didn't find any one post where he mentioned FA.  I could have missed it, but I sure didn't find one.


----------



## MathBlade

Mertex said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> He says it right here on the game thread.
> 
> "Rosies night one visitors".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never claimed to be the tracker. I am a night watchman. Avatar made it easy to sostion of tracking FA.
> rt him out as scum of Rosie's night 1 *visitors*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VisitorS with an S.
> 
> Official USMB Mafia Game 5 A Game of Fire and Ice Page 136 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that is just a typo.  Sameech isn't one of the best typists around here.
> 
> Sam said as watchman he could see who visited Rosie.  Was Avatar a tracker, maybe?  Sam is saying "Avatar made it easy to sostion of tracking FA".  What does he mean by that statement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I might agree if it just were the S, however he said he knew where FA was night on. I quoted Wakes posts where he ( our mod) said:
> 
> A. Vanilla townies can't be tracked and FA was a vanilla townie.
> B. the jailer keys were a day action.
> 
> So Sam could not have seen or knew where FA was. * Sam made the claim here on the GT *and in his QT chat as verified by Wolf and House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd like to know the post # because I went through all 10 pages of Sam's posts and didn't find any one post where he mentioned FA.  I could have missed it, but I sure didn't find one.
Click to expand...

That is what I want to find too and I suspected I could have been missing things. But because my eye sight sucks and I sped read a lot of the thread I didn't want to post that especially because it was an absence.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> He says it right here on the game thread.
> 
> "Rosies night one visitors".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never claimed to be the tracker. I am a night watchman. Avatar made it easy to sostion of tracking FA.
> rt him out as scum of Rosie's night 1 *visitors*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VisitorS with an S.
> 
> Official USMB Mafia Game 5 A Game of Fire and Ice Page 136 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that is just a typo.  Sameech isn't one of the best typists around here.
> 
> Sam said as watchman he could see who visited Rosie.  Was Avatar a tracker, maybe?  Sam is saying "Avatar made it easy to sostion of tracking FA".  What does he mean by that statement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I might agree if it just were the S, however he said he knew where FA was night on. I quoted Wakes posts where he ( our mod) said:
> 
> A. Vanilla townies can't be tracked and FA was a vanilla townie.
> B. the jailer keys were a day action.
> 
> So Sam could not have seen or knew where FA was. * Sam made the claim here on the GT *and in his QT chat as verified by Wolf and House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd like to know the post # because I went through all 10 pages of Sam's posts and didn't find any one post where he mentioned FA.  I could have missed it, but I sure didn't find one.
Click to expand...



You have already quoted it Mertex. "Sosition of FA post, you quoted.. Then of course we have Wolf and House making the same claims here on this thread. They both state Sam said he knew where FA was night one and was town because of it.


----------



## CaféAuLait

The post number is in my vote for Sam.. Then of course Mertex already quoted that same post and house and wolf state the same from their neighborhood QT.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

"sosition" isn't even a damn word.


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only way that SR can be ice immune is if she is Avi's partner.... which then, she wouldn't be lying.  Or, she could be the Ice Queen.....which also would make her ice immune.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If she was fire scum, she'd be ice immune. It would explain her survival. And if there is no fireproof townie, there's no iceproof townie. I also doubt such a powerful role exists. If it did it would be a one shot deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And the reason for our other two claimed PRs surviving the last couple days Wolf? I'll tell you another reason I think she may be telling the truth, she made that claim without any reason, she was not up for lynch, unless I forgot but she came in with guns a blazing to draw Scum to save town- unless she is some great actress, If I am wrong, time will tell, but for now I am willing to believe.
> 
> *What you are doing IMO is setting up SR *and another townie, if he/she claims he is fireproof to die tonight, especially if we don't get fire or ice, in our lynch and if we don't hit fire then we lose those two possible PRs and town is really screwed because the doc will be next and it's game over the way I count. I could be off being new but that is my count.
Click to expand...


Right, Cafe.  SR claims to be Ice immune and Fire hasn't even made an attempt at her?  If she is Ice immune, and Ice believes her, Ice wouldn't make an attempt at her, and would sure make it easy for Fire to target her and get her.  Her story doesn't pass the smell test.


----------



## CaféAuLait

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your protectiveness of SR and your refusal to help town narrow down scum is duly noted Cafe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not understanding your sudden irritation when this will give us a huge clue if SR is scum or not. Seriously, why is this a problem for you? You are the only one who hasn't claimed. There is no point in not. I'd rather you told me then just assume you are VT. I want to be sure of SR. Don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe she's afraid of being found out. I've had suspicions for a while now.
Click to expand...



Really? Funny I voiced my suspicious of you on Central and also relayed Shai' as well, but you never said as much to me, or you did not think to bother? Or have I missed it?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Some things are better left unsaid for the time being. Why you have suspected me over the ability I was given, I don't know. But, to each his own. Just because someone openly says they believe I'm suspicious doesn't mean I must jump into the BS and start something. Not every player is going to fall for it; I am one that despises the drama.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only way that SR can be ice immune is if she is Avi's partner.... which then, she wouldn't be lying.  Or, she could be the Ice Queen.....which also would make her ice immune.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If she was fire scum, she'd be ice immune. It would explain her survival. And if there is no fireproof townie, there's no iceproof townie. I also doubt such a powerful role exists. If it did it would be a one shot deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And the reason for our other two claimed PRs surviving the last couple days Wolf? I'll tell you another reason I think she may be telling the truth, she made that claim without any reason, she was not up for lynch, unless I forgot but she came in with guns a blazing to draw Scum to save town- unless she is some great actress, If I am wrong, time will tell, but for now I am willing to believe.
> 
> *What you are doing IMO is setting up SR *and another townie, if he/she claims he is fireproof to die tonight, especially if we don't get fire or ice, in our lynch and if we don't hit fire then we lose those two possible PRs and town is really screwed because the doc will be next and it's game over the way I count. I could be off being new but that is my count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, Cafe.  SR claims to be Ice immune and Fire hasn't even made an attempt at her?  If she is Ice immune, and Ice believes her, Ice wouldn't make an attempt at her, and would sure make it easy for Fire to target her and get her.  Her story doesn't pass the smell test.
Click to expand...



And how do you know if you or Sam have been targeted? Strange that you both are alive too eh? I've said before I think scum are keeping you all alive to have us doubt ALl, until that is last night when I have questioned Sam. 


But you miss my point above, SR claim ice immunity right, or fire? Another claims fire or ice. Tonight scum will have a clear shot at both if he/she claims, because they won't have to worry about missing , they will take their respective opposites.  I think those claiming VT need to keep their mouth  shut for now. That's my two cents.


----------



## CaféAuLait

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Some things are better left unsaid for the time being. Why you have suspected me over the ability I was given, I don't know. But, to each his own. Just because someone openly says they believe I'm suspicious doesn't mean I must jump into the BS and start something. Not every player is going to fall for it; I am one that despises the drama.




I did not suspect you over you ability, that is minimizing it and neither did Shai. It was timing. But this is the game, we are all paranoid and suspecting one another.


----------



## CaféAuLait

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> "sosition" isn't even a damn word.




I think he meant position when he wrote it, especially adding the chatter Wolf and House supplied from their QT.


----------



## Wolfsister77

@CaféAuLait 

Claim please.


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> He says it right here on the game thread.
> 
> "Rosies night one visitors".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never claimed to be the tracker. I am a night watchman. Avatar made it easy to sostion of tracking FA.
> rt him out as scum of Rosie's night 1 *visitors*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VisitorS with an S.
> 
> Official USMB Mafia Game 5 A Game of Fire and Ice Page 136 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that is just a typo.  Sameech isn't one of the best typists around here.
> 
> Sam said as watchman he could see who visited Rosie.  Was Avatar a tracker, maybe?  Sam is saying "Avatar made it easy to sostion of tracking FA".  What does he mean by that statement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I might agree if it just were the S, however he said he knew where FA was night on. I quoted Wakes posts where he ( our mod) said:
> 
> A. Vanilla townies can't be tracked and FA was a vanilla townie.
> B. the jailer keys were a day action.
> 
> So Sam could not have seen or knew where FA was. * Sam made the claim here on the GT *and in his QT chat as verified by Wolf and House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd like to know the post # because I went through all 10 pages of Sam's posts and didn't find any one post where he mentioned FA.  I could have missed it, but I sure didn't find one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You have already quoted it Mertex. "Sosition of FA post, you quoted.. Then of course we have Wolf and House making the same claims here on this thread. They both state Sam said he knew where FA was night one and was town because of it.
Click to expand...


That's it?  What does "sostion of tracking FA" mean....how do you get that Sam said FA was Town from that.
I've looked up sos and cannot find anything on it, sorry, but I've never heard that term used, don't know what he is talking about.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I honestly feel the best thing to do regarding Sameech, is let him talk. If necessary, I can bring up all the posts where this was discussed last night. He did claim Night Watchman in the hood and said FA was town N1 and he did say here in thread he knew Avi killed Rosie. He can't do both in one night and he can't see FA if FA is VT.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> @CaféAuLait
> 
> Claim please.




Fine wolf

I'm a fire proof townie.

You happy?

If we don't lynch fire today, both SR and I are dead.

You can't read between the freaking lines!


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> He says it right here on the game thread.
> 
> "Rosies night one visitors".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never claimed to be the tracker. I am a night watchman. Avatar made it easy to sostion of tracking FA.
> rt him out as scum of Rosie's night 1 *visitors*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VisitorS with an S.
> 
> Official USMB Mafia Game 5 A Game of Fire and Ice Page 136 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that is just a typo.  Sameech isn't one of the best typists around here.
> 
> Sam said as watchman he could see who visited Rosie.  Was Avatar a tracker, maybe?  Sam is saying "Avatar made it easy to sostion of tracking FA".  What does he mean by that statement?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I might agree if it just were the S, however he said he knew where FA was night on. I quoted Wakes posts where he ( our mod) said:
> 
> A. Vanilla townies can't be tracked and FA was a vanilla townie.
> B. the jailer keys were a day action.
> 
> So Sam could not have seen or knew where FA was. * Sam made the claim here on the GT *and in his QT chat as verified by Wolf and House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd like to know the post # because I went through all 10 pages of Sam's posts and didn't find any one post where he mentioned FA.  I could have missed it, but I sure didn't find one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You have already quoted it Mertex. "Sosition of FA post, you quoted.. Then of course we have Wolf and House making the same claims here on this thread. They both state Sam said he knew where FA was night one and was town because of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's it?  What does "sostion of tracking FA" mean....how do you get that Sam said FA was Town from that.
> I've looked up sos and cannot find anything on it, sorry, but I've never heard that term used, don't know what he is talking about.
Click to expand...



NO, that is not it. He was speaking about FA. AND again, both Wolf and House state he said HE knew where FA was night 1


----------



## MathBlade

Oh fuck that means all my reads may be off this entire game if Cafe is telling the truth. Dammit!  

I think I want to go hide in a ball of shame now


----------



## CaféAuLait

MathBlade said:


> Oh fuck that means all my reads may be off this entire game if Cafe is telling the truth. Dammit!
> 
> I think I want to go hide in a ball of shame now




I am telling the truth. And we will be killed tonight if we don't get Fire, scum will have a clear shot at both of us. At least it will only be me going down if we get Fire.


----------



## MathBlade

CaféAuLait said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh fuck that means all my reads may be off this entire game if Cafe is telling the truth. Dammit!
> 
> I think I want to go hide in a ball of shame now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am telling the truth. And we will be killed tonight if we don't get Fire, scum will have a clear shot at both of us. At least it will only be me going down if we get Fire.
Click to expand...

It explains your protectiveness of SR for one thing. I know I have homework to do that is for sure.


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> I'll tell you another reason I think she may be telling the truth, she made that claim without any reason



Nobody does nothing for no reason.  There is a notable difference between not having a reason and not comprehending it.

Not having one is fiction.


----------



## CaféAuLait

With that, I am getting surer Wolf and maybe even you are scum Math.


House said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll tell you another reason I think she may be telling the truth, she made that claim without any reason
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody does nothing for no reason.  There is a notable difference between not having a reason and not comprehending it.
> 
> Not having one is fiction.
Click to expand...



She is telling the truth House. I am her yang.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @CaféAuLait
> 
> Claim please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine wolf
> 
> I'm a fire proof townie.
> 
> You happy?
> 
> If we don't lynch fire today, both SR and I are dead.
> 
> You can't read between the freaking lines!
Click to expand...


This means you and SR are town. I had to be sure of this. I am sorry. But if we would of lynched town today, we'd be screwed. Sometimes this is necessary. Now, I will not vote for SR and you and she are now for sure town to me. 

I want the last fire scum. It isn't Aye-jailed when fire shot someone, it isn't SR or Cafe. It isn't Mertex. I doubt it is House who is in the same hood as fire scum Avi. Who is left? Mathblade, Sameech, TSO, Sgt-Gath. I know it isn't me and I suspect mathblade and sameech of ice out of the group that is left. So that leaves TSO and Sgt_Gath. Of the two, Sgt_Gath is more suspicious then TSO.

*Vote: Sgt_Gath*


----------



## CaféAuLait

Strange how Wolf disappears after pushing and pushing... or not. More chat in the scum QT, Wolf?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @CaféAuLait
> 
> Claim please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine wolf
> 
> I'm a fire proof townie.
> 
> You happy?
> 
> If we don't lynch fire today, both SR and I are dead.
> 
> You can't read between the freaking lines!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This means you and SR are town. I had to be sure of this. I am sorry. But if we would of lynched town today, we'd be screwed. Sometimes this is necessary. Now, I will not vote for SR and you and she are now for sure town to me.
> 
> I want the last fire scum. It isn't Aye-jailed when fire shot someone, it isn't SR or Cafe. It isn't Mertex. I doubt it is House who is in the same hood as fire scum Avi. Who is left? Mathblade, Sameech, TSO, Sgt-Gath. I know it isn't me and I suspect mathblade and sameech of ice out of the group that is left. So that leaves TSO and Sgt_Gath. Of the two, Sgt_Gath is more suspicious then TSO.
> 
> *Vote: Sgt_Gath*
Click to expand...


I'll be back, with my thoughts. I have to run for a few.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Strange how Wolf disappears after pushing and pushing... or not. More chat in the scum QT, Wolf?



I'm right here Cafe and explained why I pushed. You do realize that I just helped SR because now I won't vote her, mathblade will lay off, and the others voting her or suspicious of her will move on. This was absolutely necessary. I already apologized for having to push this but I had to.


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only way that SR can be ice immune is if she is Avi's partner.... which then, she wouldn't be lying.  Or, she could be the Ice Queen.....which also would make her ice immune.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If she was fire scum, she'd be ice immune. It would explain her survival. And if there is no fireproof townie, there's no iceproof townie. I also doubt such a powerful role exists. If it did it would be a one shot deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And the reason for our other two claimed PRs surviving the last couple days Wolf? I'll tell you another reason I think she may be telling the truth, she made that claim without any reason, she was not up for lynch, unless I forgot but she came in with guns a blazing to draw Scum to save town- unless she is some great actress, If I am wrong, time will tell, but for now I am willing to believe.
> 
> *What you are doing IMO is setting up SR *and another townie, if he/she claims he is fireproof to die tonight, especially if we don't get fire or ice, in our lynch and if we don't hit fire then we lose those two possible PRs and town is really screwed because the doc will be next and it's game over the way I count. I could be off being new but that is my count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, Cafe.  SR claims to be Ice immune and Fire hasn't even made an attempt at her?  If she is Ice immune, and Ice believes her, Ice wouldn't make an attempt at her, and would sure make it easy for Fire to target her and get her.  Her story doesn't pass the smell test.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And how do you know if you or Sam have been targeted? Strange that you both are alive too eh? I've said before I think scum are keeping you all alive to have us doubt ALl, until that is last night when I have questioned Sam.
> 
> 
> But you miss my point above, SR claim ice immunity right, or fire? Another claims fire or ice. Tonight scum will have a clear shot at both if he/she claims, because they won't have to worry about missing , they will take their respective opposites.  I think those claiming VT need to keep their mouth  shut for now. That's my two cents.
Click to expand...


I don't know that I or Sam have been targeted.  It is a possibility, though.   I just know that Fire and Ice failed to kill anyone on N2 so they both targeted the same person.  If Ice believes her story, that means they wouldn't even attempt to kill her, leaving the door open for Fire to do her in, but nothing?

So your point is that the two Mafia teams are waiting for the Fire proof townie to claim, so they can each go for the one that is not immune to them?  That makes no sense whatsoever, because if they believe her, Ice wouldn't go after her.

And how come you are acting like you don't know whether she is Ice or Fire immune?  She's been singing her tune from early on, so that seems rather strange.  It is possible that Ice didn't believe her and attempted to kill her on N1 (if she had already outed her role), and didn't get her because she was Scum, too, and she made the ice immune claim to keep Ice from targeting her?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Strange how Wolf disappears after pushing and pushing... or not. More chat in the scum QT, Wolf?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm right here Cafe and explained why I pushed. You do realize that I just helped SR because now I won't vote her, mathblade will lay off, and the others voting her or suspicious of her will move on. This was absolutely necessary. I already apologized for having to push this but I had to.
Click to expand...



I have been helping SR and others. You could not take a hint.

If we miss fire. We lose TWO strong PRs because you could not stop or take a hint. I don't care if I die, that is why I have been active on the thread and trying to draw Fire shot. I thought this needed to stay put for another night or if you all were going to lynch SR.

I really feel Sam is a strong suspect and we did not have to go here with me reveling yet. But you could not let it go.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex-Cafe already claimed. I think we need to lay off her and SR now. They are town.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only way that SR can be ice immune is if she is Avi's partner.... which then, she wouldn't be lying.  Or, she could be the Ice Queen.....which also would make her ice immune.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If she was fire scum, she'd be ice immune. It would explain her survival. And if there is no fireproof townie, there's no iceproof townie. I also doubt such a powerful role exists. If it did it would be a one shot deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And the reason for our other two claimed PRs surviving the last couple days Wolf? I'll tell you another reason I think she may be telling the truth, she made that claim without any reason, she was not up for lynch, unless I forgot but she came in with guns a blazing to draw Scum to save town- unless she is some great actress, If I am wrong, time will tell, but for now I am willing to believe.
> 
> *What you are doing IMO is setting up SR *and another townie, if he/she claims he is fireproof to die tonight, especially if we don't get fire or ice, in our lynch and if we don't hit fire then we lose those two possible PRs and town is really screwed because the doc will be next and it's game over the way I count. I could be off being new but that is my count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, Cafe.  SR claims to be Ice immune and Fire hasn't even made an attempt at her?  If she is Ice immune, and Ice believes her, Ice wouldn't make an attempt at her, and would sure make it easy for Fire to target her and get her.  Her story doesn't pass the smell test.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And how do you know if you or Sam have been targeted? Strange that you both are alive too eh? I've said before I think scum are keeping you all alive to have us doubt ALl, until that is last night when I have questioned Sam.
> 
> 
> But you miss my point above, SR claim ice immunity right, or fire? Another claims fire or ice. Tonight scum will have a clear shot at both if he/she claims, because they won't have to worry about missing , they will take their respective opposites.  I think those claiming VT need to keep their mouth  shut for now. That's my two cents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know that I or Sam have been targeted.  It is a possibility, though.   I just know that Fire and Ice failed to kill anyone on N2 so they both targeted the same person.  If Ice believes her story, that means they wouldn't even attempt to kill her, leaving the door open for Fire to do her in, but nothing?
> 
> So your point is that the two Mafia teams are waiting for the Fire proof townie to claim, so they can each go for the one that is not immune to them?  That makes no sense whatsoever, because if they believe her, Ice wouldn't go after her.
> 
> And how come you are acting like you don't know whether she is Ice or Fire immune?  She's been singing her tune from early on, so that seems rather strange.  It is possible that Ice didn't believe her and attempted to kill her on N1 (if she had already outed her role), and didn't get her because she was Scum, too, and she made the ice immune claim to keep Ice from targeting her?
Click to expand...



Sheesh.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Strange how Wolf disappears after pushing and pushing... or not. More chat in the scum QT, Wolf?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm right here Cafe and explained why I pushed. You do realize that I just helped SR because now I won't vote her, mathblade will lay off, and the others voting her or suspicious of her will move on. This was absolutely necessary. I already apologized for having to push this but I had to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have been helping SR and others. You could not take a hint.
> 
> If we miss fire. We lose TWO strong PRs because you could not stop or take a hint. I don't care if I die, that is why I have been active on the thread and trying to draw Fire shot. I thought this needed to stay put for another night or if you all were going to lynch SR.
> 
> I really feel Sam is a strong suspect and we did not have to go here with me reveling yet. But you could not let it go.
Click to expand...


I would of voted SR if you didn't do this because I suspected her of fire for her PR claim. Now, I know you are both town. I had to do this so we don't lynch town. Yes, I needed to be hit over the head with at 2 x 4 but now those voting SR, can move on. 

Don't forget, We have a Dr. and a jail key unused.


----------



## MathBlade

*Unvote*

Taking some time off from the thread to reread.


----------



## ScarletRage

The proper move here is to lynch Sameech. There is no defense of Sameech. Mathblade has refused to give one because she was too busy trying to ram through my lynch.

You take the sure scum. Mertex heals Cafe or me. If Mertex heals me, we go after the fire scum. If Mertex heals Cafe, we go after the ice scum. Given I am 90 percent sure that Mathblade is the icescum with Sameech, I would recommend Mertex heal Cafe.

We lynch Math tomorrow.

After that, we should be able to lynch Gath as fire scum.

Given scum kills cancel each other out, it is a risky gambit for scum to go after Mertex.


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only way that SR can be ice immune is if she is Avi's partner.... which then, she wouldn't be lying.  Or, she could be the Ice Queen.....which also would make her ice immune.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If she was fire scum, she'd be ice immune. It would explain her survival. And if there is no fireproof townie, there's no iceproof townie. I also doubt such a powerful role exists. If it did it would be a one shot deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And the reason for our other two claimed PRs surviving the last couple days Wolf? I'll tell you another reason I think she may be telling the truth, she made that claim without any reason, she was not up for lynch, unless I forgot but she came in with guns a blazing to draw Scum to save town- unless she is some great actress, If I am wrong, time will tell, but for now I am willing to believe.
> 
> *What you are doing IMO is setting up SR *and another townie, if he/she claims he is fireproof to die tonight, especially if we don't get fire or ice, in our lynch and if we don't hit fire then we lose those two possible PRs and town is really screwed because the doc will be next and it's game over the way I count. I could be off being new but that is my count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, Cafe.  SR claims to be Ice immune and Fire hasn't even made an attempt at her?  If she is Ice immune, and Ice believes her, Ice wouldn't make an attempt at her, and would sure make it easy for Fire to target her and get her.  Her story doesn't pass the smell test.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And how do you know if you or Sam have been targeted? Strange that you both are alive too eh? I've said before I think scum are keeping you all alive to have us doubt ALl, until that is last night when I have questioned Sam.
> 
> 
> But you miss my point above, SR claim ice immunity right, or fire? Another claims fire or ice. Tonight scum will have a clear shot at both if he/she claims, because they won't have to worry about missing , they will take their respective opposites.  I think those claiming VT need to keep their mouth  shut for now. That's my two cents.
Click to expand...

You, miss, are full of crap.

1) Permanent elemental immunity on a townie would be a game breaker for sum of that element.  They could easily get kicked out of a win if the opposing scum team died before killing said townie.

2) I'd rather lose someone whose only boon is elemental immunity over a doctor or investigative type, and them outing themselves increases the likelihood of more valuable townie's safety for another night.

3) Even if Mertex and Sam are both fakeclaiming, outing the elemental immunity clears Scarlet, which she sorely needs.

4) And no, I don't believe said PR is you or you'd have already dropped your pants to protect her.  You've already done everything but that, which makes me curious about your alignment too.


----------



## ScarletRage

We should jail either Gath or Mathblade as a cop check. Wolf or Aye should be the keeper.


----------



## House

Clearly I need to finish catching up... disregard last post.


----------



## ScarletRage

If Mertex heals Cafe, jail Gath.

If Mertex heals me, jail Mathblade.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only way that SR can be ice immune is if she is Avi's partner.... which then, she wouldn't be lying.  Or, she could be the Ice Queen.....which also would make her ice immune.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If she was fire scum, she'd be ice immune. It would explain her survival. And if there is no fireproof townie, there's no iceproof townie. I also doubt such a powerful role exists. If it did it would be a one shot deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And the reason for our other two claimed PRs surviving the last couple days Wolf? I'll tell you another reason I think she may be telling the truth, she made that claim without any reason, she was not up for lynch, unless I forgot but she came in with guns a blazing to draw Scum to save town- unless she is some great actress, If I am wrong, time will tell, but for now I am willing to believe.
> 
> *What you are doing IMO is setting up SR *and another townie, if he/she claims he is fireproof to die tonight, especially if we don't get fire or ice, in our lynch and if we don't hit fire then we lose those two possible PRs and town is really screwed because the doc will be next and it's game over the way I count. I could be off being new but that is my count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, Cafe.  SR claims to be Ice immune and Fire hasn't even made an attempt at her?  If she is Ice immune, and Ice believes her, Ice wouldn't make an attempt at her, and would sure make it easy for Fire to target her and get her.  Her story doesn't pass the smell test.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And how do you know if you or Sam have been targeted? Strange that you both are alive too eh? I've said before I think scum are keeping you all alive to have us doubt ALl, until that is last night when I have questioned Sam.
> 
> 
> But you miss my point above, SR claim ice immunity right, or fire? Another claims fire or ice. Tonight scum will have a clear shot at both if he/she claims, because they won't have to worry about missing , they will take their respective opposites.  I think those claiming VT need to keep their mouth  shut for now. That's my two cents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You, miss, are full of crap.
> 
> 1) Permanent elemental immunity on a townie would be a game breaker for sum of that element.  They could easily get kicked out of a win if the opposing scum team died before killing said townie.
> 
> 2) I'd rather lose someone whose only boon is elemental immunity over a doctor or investigative type, and them outing themselves increases the likelihood of more valuable townie's safety for another night.
> 
> 3) Even if Mertex and Sam are both fakeclaiming, outing the elemental immunity clears Scarlet, which she sorely needs.
> 
> 4) And no, I don't believe said PR is you or you'd have already dropped your pants to protect her.  You've already done everything but that, which makes me curious about your alignment too.
Click to expand...


I would recommend reading the whole thing and then replying.


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @CaféAuLait
> 
> Claim please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine wolf
> 
> I'm a fire proof townie.
> 
> You happy?
> 
> If we don't lynch fire today, both SR and I are dead.
> 
> You can't read between the freaking lines!
Click to expand...



I want to believe you Cafe, but what if you and SR are the Ice Team and concocted this fire-proof immunity as part of your cover?  Shit, I don't know what to believe anymore.


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> If we don't lynch fire today, both SR and I are dead.



If that were true, why is Mertex still alive?

What I'm saying is, if she can't protect one of you, she's obviously riding a fake claim.


----------



## House

I


Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> The only way that SR can be ice immune is if she is Avi's partner.... which then, she wouldn't be lying.  Or, she could be the Ice Queen.....which also would make her ice immune.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If she was fire scum, she'd be ice immune. It would explain her survival. And if there is no fireproof townie, there's no iceproof townie. I also doubt such a powerful role exists. If it did it would be a one shot deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And the reason for our other two claimed PRs surviving the last couple days Wolf? I'll tell you another reason I think she may be telling the truth, she made that claim without any reason, she was not up for lynch, unless I forgot but she came in with guns a blazing to draw Scum to save town- unless she is some great actress, If I am wrong, time will tell, but for now I am willing to believe.
> 
> *What you are doing IMO is setting up SR *and another townie, if he/she claims he is fireproof to die tonight, especially if we don't get fire or ice, in our lynch and if we don't hit fire then we lose those two possible PRs and town is really screwed because the doc will be next and it's game over the way I count. I could be off being new but that is my count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, Cafe.  SR claims to be Ice immune and Fire hasn't even made an attempt at her?  If she is Ice immune, and Ice believes her, Ice wouldn't make an attempt at her, and would sure make it easy for Fire to target her and get her.  Her story doesn't pass the smell test.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And how do you know if you or Sam have been targeted? Strange that you both are alive too eh? I've said before I think scum are keeping you all alive to have us doubt ALl, until that is last night when I have questioned Sam.
> 
> 
> But you miss my point above, SR claim ice immunity right, or fire? Another claims fire or ice. Tonight scum will have a clear shot at both if he/she claims, because they won't have to worry about missing , they will take their respective opposites.  I think those claiming VT need to keep their mouth  shut for now. That's my two cents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You, miss, are full of crap.
> 
> 1) Permanent elemental immunity on a townie would be a game breaker for sum of that element.  They could easily get kicked out of a win if the opposing scum team died before killing said townie.
> 
> 2) I'd rather lose someone whose only boon is elemental immunity over a doctor or investigative type, and them outing themselves increases the likelihood of more valuable townie's safety for another night.
> 
> 3) Even if Mertex and Sam are both fakeclaiming, outing the elemental immunity clears Scarlet, which she sorely needs.
> 
> 4) And no, I don't believe said PR is you or you'd have already dropped your pants to protect her.  You've already done everything but that, which makes me curious about your alignment too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would recommend reading the whole thing and then replying.
Click to expand...

I said that two minutes before your post.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @CaféAuLait
> 
> Claim please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine wolf
> 
> I'm a fire proof townie.
> 
> You happy?
> 
> If we don't lynch fire today, both SR and I are dead.
> 
> You can't read between the freaking lines!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I want to believe you Cafe, but what if you and SR are the Ice Team and concocted this fire-proof immunity as part of your cover?  Shit, I don't know what to believe anymore.
Click to expand...


Mertex-I think they are telling the truth. If there is an ice proof townie, a fire proof is a legit claim. I think they are both town.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

ScarletRage said:


> We should jail either Gath or Mathblade as a cop check. Wolf or Aye should be the keeper.



I have not been given the keys.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I will go along with what town thinks is best for a vote. Meaning Mertex, SR, Cafe, House-you are my top 4 town reads. I will listen to your recommendations. I do agree that Sameech and mathblade are the likely ice and Gath is the likely fire. So if you want me to switch to Sameech I will. I will go along with you 4.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> Don't forget, We have a Dr.



Do we?

Do we, really?

I haven't seen any verifiable evidence of one.

Shouldn't there be something besides a claim to point to the existence of a doctor?

Especially a doctor that scum apparently has zero interest in killing.

A night or two, sure... but 3?


----------



## Mertex

House said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we don't lynch fire today, both SR and I are dead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that were true, why is Mertex still alive?
> 
> What I'm saying is, if she can't protect one of you, she's obviously riding a fake claim.
Click to expand...



I'm not riding a fake claim, and perhaps it is just that I've never seen that role before, that SR claimed, why I'm having a difficult time believing that it is real.  We still have until the 14th, I don't see any need to rush anything until we hear from everyone.

If Sameech fails to post between now and the 13th, I say we believe SR and Cafe, but I'm for waiting and seeing what the more experienced players have to say.  This game is way too complicated for most of us noobs, at least for me because I don't know if all the roles being claimed are even real.

*unvote*


----------



## MathBlade

I am willing to be jailed, lynched, shot, or whatever the town decides. Still rereading but it looks like I fucked up. We will see if I really did after tonight but I really think I did now.

And I am VT but I am willing to be lynched if it helps get people to focus on scum.


----------



## ScarletRage

Mertex said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @CaféAuLait
> 
> Claim please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine wolf
> 
> I'm a fire proof townie.
> 
> You happy?
> 
> If we don't lynch fire today, both SR and I are dead.
> 
> You can't read between the freaking lines!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I want to believe you Cafe, but what if you and SR are the Ice Team and concocted this fire-proof immunity as part of your cover?  Shit, I don't know what to believe anymore.
Click to expand...


How do you explain Sameech's behavior but for being ice scum? There is no other watchman.

Mertex yes I doubted you. I thought there was no doctor and Grandma was the doctor. However if you understand optimal play, you would understand why I am upset.

The fact is I haven't gone into a lot about optimal PR play because of Wake doing diffusion setup where each player in the setup had roughly the same importance.

In the future, if you draw doctor or cop, do not draw attention to yourself. Your immediate crumbing should have caused scum to shoot you sooner.

In contrast, if you are immune to kills, the goal is to draw attention. If you think you drew a bullet, claim 1 shot immune. One shot immune generally are notified if they have lost their vest. Full immune are not. However by claiming one shot, scum may shoot you again, thus helping you do your job.

This setup is doubly unique in that I am immune to half the scums. So by claiming, those scums will want to lynch me. Hence my self vote nonsense to draw the icescum.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> I will go along with what town thinks is best for a vote. Meaning Mertex, SR, Cafe, House-you are my top 4 town reads. I will listen to your recommendations. I do agree that Sameech and mathblade are the likely ice and Gath is the likely fire. So if you want me to switch to Sameech I will. I will go along with you 4.


I think taking or fire is more important, personally.

We need to stem the bleeding.

That said, I'm not convinced Gath is scum.


----------



## ScarletRage

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget, We have a Dr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do we?
> 
> Do we, really?
> 
> I haven't seen any verifiable evidence of one.
> 
> Shouldn't there be something besides a claim to point to the existence of a doctor?
> 
> Especially a doctor that scum apparently has zero interest in killing.
> 
> A night or two, sure... but 3?
Click to expand...


Yes. Macho means likely doctor. Macho generally means unhealable. Why say that if no doctor?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

If we don't lynch fire today, scum will screw up if they NK any of us. They have to use town to get rid of the opposing team if they expect to win, meaning they will be the ones driving the lynch after today.

Those I'm unsure of:
Sam
Gath
TSO


----------



## ScarletRage

We always take the certain scum first. Mertex heals one of us. We target whichever scum can kill our living proof townie. If both are alive, our jailor did well or both scum hunted Mertex.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

MathBlade said:


> I am willing to be jailed, lynched, shot, or whatever the town decides. Still rereading but it looks like I fucked up. We will see if I really did after tonight but I really think I did now.
> 
> And I am VT but I am willing to be lynched if it helps get people to focus on scum.



We can't afford to lynch our own at this point.


----------



## Mertex

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget, We have a Dr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do we?
> 
> Do we, really?
> 
> I haven't seen any verifiable evidence of one.
> 
> Shouldn't there be something besides a claim to point to the existence of a doctor?
> 
> Especially a doctor that scum apparently has zero interest in killing.
> 
> A night or two, sure... but 3?
Click to expand...


Well, it might just be that Scum would rather you lynch me and do the job for them, with your kind of thinking.
I protected you on N2 and only because you were one that was defending me.  But since there was a failed kill, I'm prone to believe that both teams went after a known PR.  But, think what you want, I am totally, completely in the dark now with this new development, dying may be a relief.


----------



## ScarletRage

Now who has the keys?


----------



## ScarletRage

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am willing to be jailed, lynched, shot, or whatever the town decides. Still rereading but it looks like I fucked up. We will see if I really did after tonight but I really think I did now.
> 
> And I am VT but I am willing to be lynched if it helps get people to focus on scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can't afford to lynch our own at this point.
Click to expand...

Precisely why Sameech must be the lynch.


----------



## House

Id


ScarletRage said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget, We have a Dr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do we?
> 
> Do we, really?
> 
> I haven't seen any verifiable evidence of one.
> 
> Shouldn't there be something besides a claim to point to the existence of a doctor?
> 
> Especially a doctor that scum apparently has zero interest in killing.
> 
> A night or two, sure... but 3?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. Macho means likely doctor. Macho generally means unhealable. Why say that if no doctor?
Click to expand...

Idk... I make no assumptions on what roles should or should not be in a stop because... dun dun dun... THIS IS MY FIRST GAME.

It still strikes me as weird that we have nothing of substance to indicate a doctor.

Just assumptions and WIFOM.


----------



## Wolfsister77

MathBlade said:


> I am willing to be jailed, lynched, shot, or whatever the town decides. Still rereading but it looks like I fucked up. We will see if I really did after tonight but I really think I did now.
> 
> And I am VT but I am willing to be lynched if it helps get people to focus on scum.



IF you are town, help us find scum. We will not lynch town today.


----------



## House

Mertex said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget, We have a Dr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do we?
> 
> Do we, really?
> 
> I haven't seen any verifiable evidence of one.
> 
> Shouldn't there be something besides a claim to point to the existence of a doctor?
> 
> Especially a doctor that scum apparently has zero interest in killing.
> 
> A night or two, sure... but 3?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, it might just be that Scum would rather you lynch me and do the job for them, with your kind of thinking.
> I protected you on N2 and only because you were one that was defending me.  But since there was a failed kill, I'm prone to believe that both teams went after a known PR.  But, think what you want, I am totally, completely in the dark now with this new development, dying may be a relief.
Click to expand...

Nothing personal Mertex. (Almost) being on the wrong side of Grandma's lynch has me rethinking a lot of my assumptions.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

This explains tn's erratic behavior and also TSO's sudden absence when he took over. He must have read where many of us were pointing at tn.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget, We have a Dr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do we?
> 
> Do we, really?
> 
> I haven't seen any verifiable evidence of one.
> 
> Shouldn't there be something besides a claim to point to the existence of a doctor?
> 
> Especially a doctor that scum apparently has zero interest in killing.
> 
> A night or two, sure... but 3?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, it might just be that Scum would rather you lynch me and do the job for them, with your kind of thinking.
> I protected you on N2 and only because you were one that was defending me.  But since there was a failed kill, I'm prone to believe that both teams went after a known PR.  But, think what you want, I am totally, completely in the dark now with this new development, dying may be a relief.
Click to expand...


You will not be lynched. You are the doctor.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

With Sam declaring Avi scum, wouldn't that make Sam Ice? If we want to get Fire today, it's between TSO and Gath.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> Now who has the keys?



I don't know but they should probably jail Gath if we lynch Sameech. I really don't think Sameech's claim fits but I'm not sure.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

It's also possible the last set of jailer's keys are with scum.


----------



## ScarletRage

Gath will out who he have them to. Regardless lynching Sameech is the right play.

Scum will be forced to kill me and Cafe or clear the towns. Shooting Mertex is poor because of the prisoner's dilemma.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex, please protect either Cafe or SR but DO NOT say who you are protecting.


----------



## House

House said:


> Id
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget, We have a Dr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do we?
> 
> Do we, really?
> 
> I haven't seen any verifiable evidence of one.
> 
> Shouldn't there be something besides a claim to point to the existence of a doctor?
> 
> Especially a doctor that scum apparently has zero interest in killing.
> 
> A night or two, sure... but 3?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. Macho means likely doctor. Macho generally means unhealable. Why say that if no doctor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idk... I make no assumptions on what roles should or should not be in a stop because... dun dun dun... THIS IS MY FIRST GAME.
> 
> It still strikes me as weird that we have nothing of substance to indicate a doctor.
> 
> Just assumptions and WIFOM.
Click to expand...


Blah, I meant "this setup".


----------



## Wolfsister77

You know, if TSO turns out to be scum, I am going to deserve to be lynched like 3 times over, thrown off a building, and shot from a cannon.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I really think Sameech or Gath are the right choices-I will go along with the town majority on who.


----------



## Mertex

House said:


> Id
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget, We have a Dr.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do we?
> 
> Do we, really?
> 
> I haven't seen any verifiable evidence of one.
> 
> Shouldn't there be something besides a claim to point to the existence of a doctor?
> 
> Especially a doctor that scum apparently has zero interest in killing.
> 
> A night or two, sure... but 3?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes. Macho means likely doctor. Macho generally means unhealable. Why say that if no doctor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Idk... I make no assumptions on what roles should or should not be in a stop because... dun dun dun... THIS IS MY FIRST GAME.
> 
> It still strikes me as weird that we have nothing of substance to indicate a doctor.
> 
> Just assumptions and WIFOM.
Click to expand...


I don't know what you expect by way of substance.  I protect a person, Mafia targets different people and they die.  They didn't go after the person I protected, there is nothing to show that a certain person was protected.

And, it makes sense to me that I'm still alive.  If they both come after me they cancel each other, and since they are not able to coordinate, it is obvious they would rather go after those who have claimed to be Town that have no PR.  Or, they could think like you, that I'm not Doc and just ignore me.  So many choices.


----------



## House

Mertex said:


> , there is nothing to show that a certain person was protected.



That's what I was trying to figure out.

Thank you.


----------



## MathBlade

Wolfsister77 said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am willing to be jailed, lynched, shot, or whatever the town decides. Still rereading but it looks like I fucked up. We will see if I really did after tonight but I really think I did now.
> 
> And I am VT but I am willing to be lynched if it helps get people to focus on scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF you are town, help us find scum. We will not lynch town today.
Click to expand...

My assumptions were clearly wrong.

The problem is everyone besides TSO to me is confirmed town or pretty damn near close to it with Wolf's actions. I don't want to lead anyone astray in this time of having to be sure.


----------



## ScarletRage

I do believe both scum went after Mertex night two as Mertex was the only claimed PR at the time (or crumbing PR to central which exploded everywhere but my hood).

House both you and Sameech have started to doubt Mertex today when you raised none of these concerns in earlier days. This is when scum would want to start throwing mud onto townies.

If no one can provide a reason why Sameech is town, we should lynch Sameech. Period. If scum kill the oppositions immune townie, they risk killing no one. Same with the doctor. The setup as we have it, gives scum zero safe options.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Ideally, we lynch Sameech, jail Gath, Mertex protects one of Cafe or SR but doesn't say who.


----------



## Wolfsister77

*Vote: Sameech*


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> I really think Sameech or Gath are the right choices-I will go along with the town majority on who.


Gath's silence has been questionable to me.  He voted for me right after I claimed to be Doc, and when I told him that those who vote for a claimed role are usually the first to get suspected, he quickly took his vote off me.  He hasn't been saying much, which for me is a sign of Scum that is new and doesn't really know what to say.  I was in the position in Game 3, and I wasn't saying a whole lot because I was afraid of saying something that would definitely give me up. 
Without a partner (Avi), I would think a newbie would have a very difficult time figuring out what to do.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really think Sameech or Gath are the right choices-I will go along with the town majority on who.
> 
> 
> 
> Gath's silence has been questionable to me.  He voted for me right after I claimed to be Doc, and when I told him that those who vote for a claimed role are usually the first to get suspected, he quickly took his vote off me.  He hasn't been saying much, which for me is a sign of Scum that is new and doesn't really know what to say.  I was in the position in Game 3, and I wasn't saying a whole lot because I was afraid of saying something that would definitely give me up.
> Without a partner (Avi), I would think a newbie would have a very difficult time figuring out what to do.
Click to expand...


Wake is going to be so annoyed at my vote changing. I voted Sameech. I can go back to Gath. You make a good point here.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Sorry Wake!!

*Unvote*

Until I am sure.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I am either voting Gath or Sameech but there is some time to think this through.


----------



## Mertex

ScarletRage said:


> Gath will out who he have them to. Regardless lynching Sameech is the right play.
> 
> Scum will be forced to kill me and Cafe or clear the towns. Shooting Mertex is poor because of the prisoner's dilemma.




I don't know what that means - "prisoner's dilemma".


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> I do believe both scum went after Mertex night two as Mertex was the only claimed PR at the time (or crumbing PR to central which exploded everywhere but my hood).
> 
> House both you and Sameech have started to doubt Mertex today when you raised none of these concerns in earlier days. This is when scum would want to start throwing mud onto townies.
> 
> If no one can provide a reason why Sameech is town, we should lynch Sameech. Period. If scum kill the oppositions immune townie, they risk killing no one. Same with the doctor. The setup as we have it, gives scum zero safe options.



I gave reason for my waffling.  I'm unsure of *everything *I thought I knew.

On a happier note, I just saw my daughter for the first time in... well... longer than I care to admit.  She has grown so much, it really brought some things home to me.


----------



## Wake

*VC tomorrow morning.*


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do believe both scum went after Mertex night two as Mertex was the only claimed PR at the time (or crumbing PR to central which exploded everywhere but my hood).
> 
> House both you and Sameech have started to doubt Mertex today when you raised none of these concerns in earlier days. This is when scum would want to start throwing mud onto townies.
> 
> If no one can provide a reason why Sameech is town, we should lynch Sameech. Period. If scum kill the oppositions immune townie, they risk killing no one. Same with the doctor. The setup as we have it, gives scum zero safe options.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I gave reason for my waffling.  I'm unsure of *everything *I thought I knew.
> 
> On a happier note, I just saw my daughter for the first time in... well... longer than I care to admit.  She has grown so much, it really brought some things home to me.
Click to expand...


----------



## House

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really think Sameech or Gath are the right choices-I will go along with the town majority on who.
> 
> 
> 
> Gath's silence has been questionable to me.  He voted for me right after I claimed to be Doc, and when I told him that those who vote for a claimed role are usually the first to get suspected, he quickly took his vote off me.  He hasn't been saying much, which for me is a sign of Scum that is new and doesn't really know what to say.  I was in the position in Game 3, and I wasn't saying a whole lot because I was afraid of saying something that would definitely give me up.
> Without a partner (Avi), I would think a newbie would have a very difficult time figuring out what to do.
Click to expand...


Okay, I can see how that makes sense.


----------



## MathBlade

Mertex said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gath will out who he have them to. Regardless lynching Sameech is the right play.
> 
> Scum will be forced to kill me and Cafe or clear the towns. Shooting Mertex is poor because of the prisoner's dilemma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what that means - "prisoner's dilemma".
Click to expand...

It is when two prisoners have a button. Push it other goes free but you die. Both push you die. Neither push you both walk out. What is the right solution?


----------



## Wolfsister77

You know, I've never made it this far in the games. I'm usually in the dz or modkilled by now. Only mildly joking here. LOL

So clueless?????


----------



## ScarletRage

MathBlade said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am willing to be jailed, lynched, shot, or whatever the town decides. Still rereading but it looks like I fucked up. We will see if I really did after tonight but I really think I did now.
> 
> And I am VT but I am willing to be lynched if it helps get people to focus on scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IF you are town, help us find scum. We will not lynch town today.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My assumptions were clearly wrong.
> 
> The problem is everyone besides TSO to me is confirmed town or pretty damn near close to it with Wolf's actions. I don't want to lead anyone astray in this time of having to be sure.
Click to expand...


Then some of your "confirmed" town cannot be. Sameech's claim is absolutely inconsistent with a watcher. This is something you said you might be able to explain but have not.

Gath is not confirmed town at all.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77 said:


> You know, I've never made it this far in the games. I'm usually in the dz or modkilled by now. Only mildly joking here. LOL
> 
> So clueless?????



Revote Sameech. Setup cracking is my specialty.


----------



## CaféAuLait

ScarletRage said:


> The proper move here is to lynch Sameech. There is no defense of Sameech. Mathblade has refused to give one because she was too busy trying to ram through my lynch.
> 
> You take the sure scum. Mertex heals Cafe or me. If Mertex heals me, we go after the fire scum. If Mertex heals Cafe, we go after the ice scum. Given I am 90 percent sure that Mathblade is the icescum with Sameech, I would recommend Mertex heal Cafe.
> 
> We lynch Math tomorrow.
> 
> After that, we should be able to lynch Gath as fire scum.
> 
> Given scum kills cancel each other out, it is a risky gambit for scum to go after Mertex.




I don't wa


Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Strange how Wolf disappears after pushing and pushing... or not. More chat in the scum QT, Wolf?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm right here Cafe and explained why I pushed. You do realize that I just helped SR because now I won't vote her, mathblade will lay off, and the others voting her or suspicious of her will move on. This was absolutely necessary. I already apologized for having to push this but I had to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I have been helping SR and others. You could not take a hint.
> 
> If we miss fire. We lose TWO strong PRs because you could not stop or take a hint. I don't care if I die, that is why I have been active on the thread and trying to draw Fire shot. I thought this needed to stay put for another night or if you all were going to lynch SR.
> 
> I really feel Sam is a strong suspect and we did not have to go here with me reveling yet. But you could not let it go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would of voted SR if you didn't do this because I suspected her of fire for her PR claim. Now, I know you are both town. I had to do this so we don't lynch town. Yes, I needed to be hit over the head with at 2 x 4 but now those voting SR, can move on.
> 
> Don't forget, We have a Dr. and a jail key unused.
Click to expand...



I did not think of doc or the keys to be honest. I only saw scum having a clear shot at both me and SR>


With that said, I actually believe scum probably has the last set of keys. So, the only thing we have is the doc, unless there is a PR who has not claimed and hiding behind VT. WHICH should remain that way IMO.


----------



## ScarletRage

Mertex said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gath will out who he have them to. Regardless lynching Sameech is the right play.
> 
> Scum will be forced to kill me and Cafe or clear the towns. Shooting Mertex is poor because of the prisoner's dilemma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what that means - "prisoner's dilemma".
Click to expand...


A prisoner's dilemma is a dillema where a pair of people are best off if they cooperate. However, if you don't trust the other person/party with the dilemma you act in your own best interest.

Here, it is in each scum's collective interest to shoot the opposite proof townie. However, if they don't trust each other, they can shoot you Mertex instead. If they both fail to trust each other, then they get zero kills. IF they both trust each other, then at least one immune townie is dead.


----------



## CaféAuLait

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should jail either Gath or Mathblade as a cop check. Wolf or Aye should be the keeper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have not been given the keys.
Click to expand...


You were kinda my second hope if scum did not have the keys, now I am sure of it. And I am pretty sure it was Gath who handed the keys to his most likely dead partner, Avatar. I hope  I am not wrong about that. I had him as scum *Before* I went for surgery, ( which you would know since I posted it in Central) but I had the wrong partner. I thought it was Rosie.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @CaféAuLait
> 
> Claim please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine wolf
> 
> I'm a fire proof townie.
> 
> You happy?
> 
> If we don't lynch fire today, both SR and I are dead.
> 
> You can't read between the freaking lines!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I want to believe you Cafe, but what if you and SR are the Ice Team and concocted this fire-proof immunity as part of your cover?  Shit, I don't know what to believe anymore.
Click to expand...



I know it may be hard to Mertex, heck I did not believe you at first. BUT that was because of TN's actions and a few other things. But that is why I was confused. I am being truthful and I really hope I did not just screw up our chances to win by telling everyone my PR. If I did I am very sorry to all.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, I've never made it this far in the games. I'm usually in the dz or modkilled by now. Only mildly joking here. LOL
> 
> So clueless?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revote Sameech. Setup cracking is my specialty.
Click to expand...


Over Gath?


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @CaféAuLait
> 
> Claim please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine wolf
> 
> I'm a fire proof townie.
> 
> You happy?
> 
> If we don't lynch fire today, both SR and I are dead.
> 
> You can't read between the freaking lines!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I want to believe you Cafe, but what if you and SR are the Ice Team and concocted this fire-proof immunity as part of your cover?  Shit, I don't know what to believe anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I know it may be hard to Mertex, heck I did not believe you at first. BUT that was because of TN's actions and a few other things. But that is why I was confused. I am being truthful and I really hope I did not just screw up our chances to win by telling everyone my PR. If I did I am very sorry to all.
Click to expand...


No you did not. It would be my fault if that happened. I really felt I had to make sure on SR. Now we won't mislynch her. It's best to just play to win now. It is absolutely NOT your fault at all.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, I've never made it this far in the games. I'm usually in the dz or modkilled by now. Only mildly joking here. LOL
> 
> So clueless?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revote Sameech. Setup cracking is my specialty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Over Gath?
Click to expand...



I was thinking the same thing, if we get the other fire scum, then we stop the bleeding and I will be the only one to die by Ice. SR will be protected.


----------



## House

I wish we had a stronger line on Gath, but Mertex made a persuasive case.


----------



## Mertex

I can see how the "prisoner's dilemma" SR brought up would work if we leave one from each Mafia team alive.  That way they won't be able to coordinate and may end up killing no one.  But I need to be around to protect someone, in case they decide to go after the immune twins.  I'll be traveling all day tomorrow and Friday, so won't be able to log in, probably at all.  Just saying that maybe we should wait till Saturday to lynch one of them.

Are we of the opinion that Gath is Fire, and Sameech and "?" are Ice?


----------



## MathBlade

@Scarlet Rage -- duh. Obviously some of my town reads are off. I just am having trouble figuring out which ones.


----------



## House

I'll follow you guys until I can get my head back in the game.  

Still thinking about my daughter, and enjoying the night we had.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really think Sameech or Gath are the right choices-I will go along with the town majority on who.
> 
> 
> 
> Gath's silence has been questionable to me.  He voted for me right after I claimed to be Doc, and when I told him that those who vote for a claimed role are usually the first to get suspected, he quickly took his vote off me.  He hasn't been saying much, which for me is a sign of Scum that is new and doesn't really know what to say.  I was in the position in Game 3, and I wasn't saying a whole lot because I was afraid of saying something that would definitely give me up.
> Without a partner (Avi), I would think a newbie would have a very difficult time figuring out what to do.
Click to expand...


What are you talking about, dude?

I already explained my reasoning for doing that; multiple times, in point of fact. My vote was contingent on your answering my questions and explaining your behavior, and you answered them and gave an explanation which I found to be plausible.

No one had counter-claimed your doc claim, and you healed TN.

What's so hard to remember about that?

Frankly, I'm *still* not sure if you're completely "townfirmed," as we haven't yet seen a night kill fail because of your ability.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

As far my absence goes, I've got some work I've got to take care of this week. I said as much the other day.

If that's lynch worthy, go right on ahead. However, I don't think it'll help your cause here.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77 said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know, I've never made it this far in the games. I'm usually in the dz or modkilled by now. Only mildly joking here. LOL
> 
> So clueless?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revote Sameech. Setup cracking is my specialty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Over Gath?
Click to expand...


Yes. Sameech is certain scum. Gath is very likely probably scum. If you would like to lynch Gath tomorrow, heal me. Then I'll be conftown in end game.


----------



## ScarletRage

Sgt_Gath said:


> As far my absence goes, I've got some work I've got to take care of this week. I said as much the other day.
> 
> If that's lynch worthy, go right on ahead. However, I don't think it'll help your cause here.



You have no idea how badly I want to lynch you but you don't lynch likely scum over scum in the hand.


----------



## ScarletRage

Mertex said:


> I can see how the "prisoner's dilemma" SR brought up would work if we leave one from each Mafia team alive.  That way they won't be able to coordinate and may end up killing no one.  But I need to be around to protect someone, in case they decide to go after the immune twins.  I'll be traveling all day tomorrow and Friday, so won't be able to log in, probably at all.  Just saying that maybe we should wait till Saturday to lynch one of them.
> 
> Are we of the opinion that Gath is Fire, and Sameech and "?" are Ice?



That is my opinion as well. Put in Mathblade and House for the last position.


----------



## MathBlade

ScarletRage said:


> I do believe both scum went after Mertex night two as Mertex was the only claimed PR at the time (or crumbing PR to central which exploded everywhere but my hood).
> 
> House both you and Sameech have started to doubt Mertex today when you raised none of these concerns in earlier days. This is when scum would want to start throwing mud onto townies.
> 
> If no one can provide a reason why Sameech is town, we should lynch Sameech. Period. If scum kill the oppositions immune townie, they risk killing no one. Same with the doctor. The setup as we have it, gives scum zero safe options.



This here is why I want to see what happens tonight in game time.


----------



## Mertex

Sgt_Gath said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really think Sameech or Gath are the right choices-I will go along with the town majority on who.
> 
> 
> 
> Gath's silence has been questionable to me.  He voted for me right after I claimed to be Doc, and when I told him that those who vote for a claimed role are usually the first to get suspected, he quickly took his vote off me.  He hasn't been saying much, which for me is a sign of Scum that is new and doesn't really know what to say.  I was in the position in Game 3, and I wasn't saying a whole lot because I was afraid of saying something that would definitely give me up.
> Without a partner (Avi), I would think a newbie would have a very difficult time figuring out what to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What are you talking about, dude?
> 
> I already explained my reasoning for doing that; multiple times, in point of fact. My vote was contingent on your answering my questions and explaining your behavior, and you answered them and gave an explanation which I found to be plausible.
> 
> No one had counter-claimed your doc claim, and you healed TN.
> 
> What's so hard to remember about that?
> 
> Frankly, I'm *still* not sure if you're completely "townfirmed," as we haven't yet seen a night kill fail because of your ability.
Click to expand...


That's true.  At the time your reasoning seemed truthful.  I haven't voted for you as Scum, yet.  

As for my Doc claim, you don't know that N2 failed kill was not a result of both teams going after me.  If you are able to provide the name of someone else that they could have gone after, please do.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see how the "prisoner's dilemma" SR brought up would work if we leave one from each Mafia team alive.  That way they won't be able to coordinate and may end up killing no one.  But I need to be around to protect someone, in case they decide to go after the immune twins.  I'll be traveling all day tomorrow and Friday, so won't be able to log in, probably at all.  Just saying that maybe we should wait till Saturday to lynch one of them.
> 
> Are we of the opinion that Gath is Fire, and Sameech and "?" are Ice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is my opinion as well. Put in Mathblade and House for the last position.
Click to expand...

Right... we're sharing one rule.

First I'm scum, then I'm town, now I'm scum again (why, exactly?)

Screw it, I don't even care.


----------



## House

Role*

FU autocorrect.


----------



## MathBlade

FYI SR I am back in the hood. My stuff is all unpacked again.


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see how the "prisoner's dilemma" SR brought up would work if we leave one from each Mafia team alive.  That way they won't be able to coordinate and may end up killing no one.  But I need to be around to protect someone, in case they decide to go after the immune twins.  I'll be traveling all day tomorrow and Friday, so won't be able to log in, probably at all.  Just saying that maybe we should wait till Saturday to lynch one of them.
> 
> Are we of the opinion that Gath is Fire, and Sameech and "?" are Ice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is my opinion as well. Put in Mathblade and House for the last position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right... we're sharing one rule.
> 
> First I'm scum, then I'm town, now I'm scum again (why, exactly?)
> 
> Screw it, I don't even care.
Click to expand...



The reason why I waffled on you House was because of last night. You have been on top of everything in this game. Hell, I even learned a few new terms due to you and I played a few times before. Last night however you were splitting hairs over the while Sameech thing "saw or knew" Sam could not have known where FA was on night 1. It was and is impossible. You seemed to kinda of protecting him. If I read this wrong, I'm sorry. But that is the way it came off. Till that point I had moved you into firm town, even though you seem to know the game so well. I was in awe of the way you picked it up. Like I said I could be wrong but the Sameech splitting hairs last night confused the crap out of me.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Oh and as far as the jailers Keys. I believe Avatar directed Gath to give them to Shai because he believed Shai to be scum, obviously he was wrong. I also believe the last set of keys died with Avatar.  I may be wrong, but I think I am right.


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see how the "prisoner's dilemma" SR brought up would work if we leave one from each Mafia team alive.  That way they won't be able to coordinate and may end up killing no one.  But I need to be around to protect someone, in case they decide to go after the immune twins.  I'll be traveling all day tomorrow and Friday, so won't be able to log in, probably at all.  Just saying that maybe we should wait till Saturday to lynch one of them.
> 
> Are we of the opinion that Gath is Fire, and Sameech and "?" are Ice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is my opinion as well. Put in Mathblade and House for the last position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right... we're sharing one rule.
> 
> First I'm scum, then I'm town, now I'm scum again (why, exactly?)
> 
> Screw it, I don't even care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The reason why I waffled on you House was because of last night. You have been on top of everything in this game. Hell, I even learned a few new terms due to you and I played a few times before. Last night however you were splitting hairs over the while Sameech thing "saw or knew" Sam could not have known where FA was on night 1. It was and is impossible. You seemed to kinda of protecting him. If I read this wrong, I'm sorry. But that is the way it came off. Till that point I had moved you into firm town, even though you seem to know the game so well. I was in awe of the way you picked it up. Like I said I could be wrong but the Sameech splitting hairs last night confused the crap out of me.
Click to expand...


And as I explained, the mislynch has me analyzing the shit out of everything to avoid making similar leaps to judgment.


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see how the "prisoner's dilemma" SR brought up would work if we leave one from each Mafia team alive.  That way they won't be able to coordinate and may end up killing no one.  But I need to be around to protect someone, in case they decide to go after the immune twins.  I'll be traveling all day tomorrow and Friday, so won't be able to log in, probably at all.  Just saying that maybe we should wait till Saturday to lynch one of them.
> 
> Are we of the opinion that Gath is Fire, and Sameech and "?" are Ice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is my opinion as well. Put in Mathblade and House for the last position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right... we're sharing one rule.
> 
> First I'm scum, then I'm town, now I'm scum again (why, exactly?)
> 
> Screw it, I don't even care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The reason why I waffled on you House was because of last night. You have been on top of everything in this game. Hell, I even learned a few new terms due to you and I played a few times before. Last night however you were splitting hairs over the while Sameech thing "saw or knew" Sam could not have known where FA was on night 1. It was and is impossible. You seemed to kinda of protecting him. If I read this wrong, I'm sorry. But that is the way it came off. Till that point I had moved you into firm town, even though you seem to know the game so well. I was in awe of the way you picked it up. Like I said I could be wrong but the Sameech splitting hairs last night confused the crap out of me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And as I explained, the mislynch has me analyzing the shit out of everything to avoid making similar leaps to judgment.
Click to expand...



I am not trying to mislynch you. I analyze everything. The same way you see to, which is good, yes? I was just saying what kinda made me waffle on you, That all.


----------



## CaféAuLait

OMG I hate not being able to edit. The same way you seem to not see to. Gah, my above post if full of typos.


----------



## CaféAuLait

I find it of note, Gath was here but did not say a word in East, he made a quick post or two here a bit ago ( which seemed far from convincing)  and then left.


----------



## Wolfsister77

OK well, there seems to be wide spread agreement among my town reads that Sameech is ice scum. I can go with this. 

*Vote: Sameech
*
*waves at Wake*


----------



## Wolfsister77

I am almost certain Gath is fire scum and Sameech is ice scum. Not 100% and not as sure of who the second ice scum is but I think Sameech's PR is not likely and he made a huge error. 

So I'm sticking with this unless my town reads change their mind or a NL situation occurs with Gath being the other one I will vote for.

Sometimes, you gotta make a choice.


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I can see how the "prisoner's dilemma" SR brought up would work if we leave one from each Mafia team alive.  That way they won't be able to coordinate and may end up killing no one.  But I need to be around to protect someone, in case they decide to go after the immune twins.  I'll be traveling all day tomorrow and Friday, so won't be able to log in, probably at all.  Just saying that maybe we should wait till Saturday to lynch one of them.
> 
> Are we of the opinion that Gath is Fire, and Sameech and "?" are Ice?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is my opinion as well. Put in Mathblade and House for the last position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right... we're sharing one rule.
> 
> First I'm scum, then I'm town, now I'm scum again (why, exactly?)
> 
> Screw it, I don't even care.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The reason why I waffled on you House was because of last night. You have been on top of everything in this game. Hell, I even learned a few new terms due to you and I played a few times before. Last night however you were splitting hairs over the while Sameech thing "saw or knew" Sam could not have known where FA was on night 1. It was and is impossible. You seemed to kinda of protecting him. If I read this wrong, I'm sorry. But that is the way it came off. Till that point I had moved you into firm town, even though you seem to know the game so well. I was in awe of the way you picked it up. Like I said I could be wrong but the Sameech splitting hairs last night confused the crap out of me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And as I explained, the mislynch has me analyzing the shit out of everything to avoid making similar leaps to judgment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I am not trying to mislynch you. I analyze everything. The same way you see to, which is good, yes? I was just saying what kinda made me waffle on you, That all.
Click to expand...

Well yeah, but I had already explained that, and dragging up issues to be rehashed after they have already been discussed just muddied the water.

As far as new terms go, wiki is your friend.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

CaféAuLait said:


> I find it of note, Gath was here but did not say a word in East, he made a quick post or two here a bit ago ( which seemed far from convincing)  and then left.



Nothing's really changed. We're still waiting for Sam to post something, as far as I can tell.

Also, the last post in East was from me, last night.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Sgt_Gath said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it of note, Gath was here but did not say a word in East, he made a quick post or two here a bit ago ( which seemed far from convincing)  and then left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nothing's really changed.* We're still waiting for Sam to post something, as far as I can tell.
> 
> Also, the last post in East was from me, last night.
Click to expand...


Apart from a bunch of people making random scum accusations at me all of the sudden, of course. lol


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> OK well, there seems to be wide spread agreement among my town reads that Sameech is ice scum. I can go with this.
> 
> *Vote: Sameech
> *
> *waves at Wake*





Wolfsister77 said:


> I am almost certain Gath is fire scum and Sameech is ice scum. Not 100% and not as sure of who the second ice scum is but I think Sameech's PR is not likely and he made a huge error.
> 
> So I'm sticking with this unless my town reads change their mind or a NL situation occurs with Gath being the other one I will vote for.
> 
> Sometimes, you gotta make a choice.



No, you are right IMO. Gath is fire, Sam is ice. I can't believe I picked TWO opposing scum teams for Central, that was the last thing I wanted to happen. I knew I had probably picked one but NOT two.

Just remember on voting, Mertex said she did not want to lynch till Saturday so she can use her protect.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Sgt_Gath said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it of note, Gath was here but did not say a word in East, he made a quick post or two here a bit ago ( which seemed far from convincing)  and then left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing's really changed. We're still waiting for Sam to post something, as far as I can tell.
> 
> Also, the last post in East was from me, last night.
Click to expand...



I'm sorry I did not mean to suggest you did not to post last night, you surely did. I just meant why you did not maybe say something to me, that's all.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Dammit.

Say something to me, when you were here earlier. Damnit! I wish we could edit, and the edit would appear if you click a link, but the post would still read correctly!!!! It used to do that in a forum I posted in sometime ago.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK well, there seems to be wide spread agreement among my town reads that Sameech is ice scum. I can go with this.
> 
> *Vote: Sameech
> *
> *waves at Wake*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am almost certain Gath is fire scum and Sameech is ice scum. Not 100% and not as sure of who the second ice scum is but I think Sameech's PR is not likely and he made a huge error.
> 
> So I'm sticking with this unless my town reads change their mind or a NL situation occurs with Gath being the other one I will vote for.
> 
> Sometimes, you gotta make a choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, you are right IMO. Gath is fire, Sam is ice. I can't believe I picked TWO opposing scum teams for Central, that was the last thing I wanted to happen. I knew I had probably picked one but NOT two.
> 
> Just remember on voting, Mertex said she did not want to lynch till Saturday so she can use her protect.
Click to expand...


I know. I got two of them in my hood and I said we were all town repeatedly. Doh!!

I forgot about the Mertex thing. I'll unvote until then if I have to. Sameech has 3 right now. 

Gotta keep Wake on his toes, LOL


----------



## CaféAuLait

I don't want to see scum put him over the top and lynched, and Metex be unavailable.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

CaféAuLait said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it of note, Gath was here but did not say a word in East, he made a quick post or two here a bit ago ( which seemed far from convincing)  and then left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing's really changed. We're still waiting for Sam to post something, as far as I can tell.
> 
> Also, the last post in East was from me, last night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry I did not mean to suggest you did not to post last night, you surely did. I just meant why you did not maybe say something to me, that's all.
Click to expand...



Well, like I said, it just didn't look like there was a whole lot to say. lol

Speaking of which, how much longer are we planning on giving Sam here? It's been almost 24 hours since his last post.


----------



## House

Sgt_Gath said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it of note, Gath was here but did not say a word in East, he made a quick post or two here a bit ago ( which seemed far from convincing)  and then left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nothing's really changed.* We're still waiting for Sam to post something, as far as I can tell.
> 
> Also, the last post in East was from me, last night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apart from a bunch of people making random scum accusations at me all of the sudden, of course. lol
Click to expand...

Well, at least it got you to participate.


----------



## House

Sgt_Gath said:


> Well, like I said, it just didn't look like there was a whole lot to say. lol
> 
> Speaking of which, how much longer are we planning on giving Sam here? It's been almost 24 hours since his last post.



That's a bit dickish. The dude is dealing with loss.


----------



## Wolfsister77

We need to give Mertex until Saturday to be available so we should not lynch until then. Sameech has 3, I suggest everyone wait until then to put any more votes on him or I will unvote. For now, I'll just stay still for a minute, LOL.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Sgt_Gath said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it of note, Gath was here but did not say a word in East, he made a quick post or two here a bit ago ( which seemed far from convincing)  and then left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing's really changed. We're still waiting for Sam to post something, as far as I can tell.
> 
> Also, the last post in East was from me, last night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry I did not mean to suggest you did not to post last night, you surely did. I just meant why you did not maybe say something to me, that's all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, like I said, it just didn't look like there was a whole lot to say. lol
> 
> Speaking of which, how much longer are we planning on giving Sam here? It's been almost 24 hours since his last post.
Click to expand...


I would give him another day or two to answer. We have until Sunday to lynch. I want Mertex to be available also for obvious reasons. So we should not lynch before Sat. and that gives him time to deal with his issues and come here and speak for himself. This is only right.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Sgt_Gath said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it of note, Gath was here but did not say a word in East, he made a quick post or two here a bit ago ( which seemed far from convincing)  and then left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing's really changed. We're still waiting for Sam to post something, as far as I can tell.
> 
> Also, the last post in East was from me, last night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry I did not mean to suggest you did not to post last night, you surely did. I just meant why you did not maybe say something to me, that's all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, like I said, it just didn't look like there was a whole lot to say. lol
> 
> Speaking of which, how much longer are we planning on giving Sam here? It's been almost 24 hours since his last post.
Click to expand...


I thought we should give him all of today. I would expect him to be around tomorrow. Additionally, he was quite clear in Central he was not in mourning and this was an not a loved one, or close friend. I just don't want to sound harsh or uncaring when I speak of his absence or the funeral he went to. Its obvious to me if someone attends a funeral they feel the need to, so we do need to show decorum and given him his space.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> We need to give Mertex until Saturday to be available so we should not lynch until then. Sameech has 3, I suggest everyone wait until then to put any more votes on him or I will unvote. For now, I'll just stay still for a minute, LOL.




I think you should unvote. We know where we are going. That is just my two cents on the matter though. I don't want you to think I am telling you what to do.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

House said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, like I said, it just didn't look like there was a whole lot to say. lol
> 
> Speaking of which, how much longer are we planning on giving Sam here? It's been almost 24 hours since his last post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a bit dickish. The dude is dealing with loss.
Click to expand...


Like Cafe said, it wasn't a loved one, and he wasn't in "mourning" over it.

Besides, I wasn't advocating that we quick lynch. I was simply asking how long we were planning on waiting before giving him a prod or taking some other action.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Sgt_Gath said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it of note, Gath was here but did not say a word in East, he made a quick post or two here a bit ago ( which seemed far from convincing)  and then left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nothing's really changed.* We're still waiting for Sam to post something, as far as I can tell.
> 
> Also, the last post in East was from me, last night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apart from a bunch of people making random scum accusations at me all of the sudden, of course. lol
Click to expand...



It kinda wasn't all of a sudden, many have spoken of you prior and I have spoken of you in Central. Didn't''t Avatar tell you? I am surprised he did not, that was shitty of him for not telling you! Damn,


----------



## House

Sgt_Gath said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, like I said, it just didn't look like there was a whole lot to say. lol
> 
> Speaking of which, how much longer are we planning on giving Sam here? It's been almost 24 hours since his last post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a bit dickish. The dude is dealing with loss.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like Cafe said, it wasn't a loved one, and he wasn't in "mourning" over it.
Click to expand...


Perhaps you should have kept reading.


----------



## Wolfsister77

OK, I'll unvote. No, you are not telling me what to do Cafe but giving good advice. 

*Unvote
*
*Hi Wake*


----------



## Sgt_Gath

CaféAuLait said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it of note, Gath was here but did not say a word in East, he made a quick post or two here a bit ago ( which seemed far from convincing)  and then left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nothing's really changed.* We're still waiting for Sam to post something, as far as I can tell.
> 
> Also, the last post in East was from me, last night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apart from a bunch of people making random scum accusations at me all of the sudden, of course. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It kinda wasn't all of a sudden, many have spoken of you prior and I have spoken of you in Central. Didn't''t Avatar tell you? I am surprised he did not, that was shitty of him for not telling you! Damn,
Click to expand...


I barely knew the guy, to be honest.


----------



## House

Sgt_Gath said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> I find it of note, Gath was here but did not say a word in East, he made a quick post or two here a bit ago ( which seemed far from convincing)  and then left.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nothing's really changed.* We're still waiting for Sam to post something, as far as I can tell.
> 
> Also, the last post in East was from me, last night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apart from a bunch of people making random scum accusations at me all of the sudden, of course. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It kinda wasn't all of a sudden, many have spoken of you prior and I have spoken of you in Central. Didn't''t Avatar tell you? I am surprised he did not, that was shitty of him for not telling you! Damn,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I barely knew the guy, to be honest.
Click to expand...

Got lynched too quick to train you, did he?


----------



## Sgt_Gath

House said:


> Got lynched too quick to train you, did he?



If you say so, man. I'm frankly too tired to argue absurdities at the moment.


----------



## House

Sgt_Gath said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got lynched too quick to train you, did he?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you say so, man. I'm frankly too tired to argue absurdities at the moment.
Click to expand...

That wasn't absurd, it was a cheeky jab.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

House said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Got lynched too quick to train you, did he?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you say so, man. I'm frankly too tired to argue absurdities at the moment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That wasn't absurd, it was a cheeky jab.
Click to expand...


Everybody's picking on me!!!! I has a sad.


----------



## CaféAuLait

lol


----------



## CaféAuLait

Oops that LOL was meant at Houses' "Cheeky" post NOT your post Gath.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

CaféAuLait said:


> Oops that LOL was meant at Houses' "Cheeky" post NOT your post Gath.



You guys are dicks!


----------



## House

Sgt_Gath said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oops that LOL was meant at Houses' "Cheeky" post NOT your post Gath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are dicks!
Click to expand...

You can't even get a laugh!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

House said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oops that LOL was meant at Houses' "Cheeky" post NOT your post Gath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are dicks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can't even get a laugh!
Click to expand...


I know, right?

Looks like I'm in the Eastern Firmaments dog house. 

lol


----------



## ScarletRage

@Sgt. Gath, Nope. I do like playing with my husband's dick though. 

Seriously, why don't you tell us who you gave the keys to?


----------



## Sgt_Gath

They haven't used them yet. If they want to volunteer the information, I'll leave it to their prerogative.


----------



## Wolfsister77

At all of you. You guys are funny.

Getting some sleep now. Yes Gath, who is the 3rd you gave your keys too. Avi?

Good night!!


----------



## House

Sgt_Gath said:


> They haven't used them yet. If they want to volunteer the information, I'll leave it to their prerogative.



So you are saying both keys are out there?


----------



## MathBlade

Sgt_Gath said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oops that LOL was meant at Houses' "Cheeky" post NOT your post Gath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are dicks!
Click to expand...

Nope. Dicks aren't my thing.


----------



## House

MathBlade said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oops that LOL was meant at Houses' "Cheeky" post NOT your post Gath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are dicks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Dicks aren't my thing.
Click to expand...


This claim requires video for confirmation.


----------



## Wolfsister77

LOL- I am going to refrain from commenting any further except to say I like dicks just fine. I do have a daughter after all. And a husband. 





Tomorrow, I will be sooooo wishing I could edit this. But tonight, too tired to care, LOL.


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> They haven't used them yet. If they want to volunteer the information, I'll leave it to their prerogative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are saying both keys are out there?
Click to expand...



Hummm.... That would make me wrong on the that he gave them to Avatar.


----------



## MathBlade

House said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oops that LOL was meant at Houses' "Cheeky" post NOT your post Gath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are dicks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Dicks aren't my thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This claim requires video for confirmation.
Click to expand...


I don't do porn for guys who aren't getting any. I'm quite happily single.  Until I find a woman who likes computers, math, and football gear I will stay that way.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> LOL- I am going to refrain from commenting any further except to say I like dicks just fine.



This also requires video confirmation.


----------



## House

MathBlade said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oops that LOL was meant at Houses' "Cheeky" post NOT your post Gath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are dicks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Dicks aren't my thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This claim requires video for confirmation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't do porn for guys who aren't getting any.
Click to expand...


What does that have to do with me?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Sgt_Gath said:


> They haven't used them yet. If they want to volunteer the information, I'll leave it to their prerogative.




How would you know they have not been used?  That seems to be a strange claim...


----------



## MathBlade

House said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oops that LOL was meant at Houses' "Cheeky" post NOT your post Gath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are dicks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Dicks aren't my thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This claim requires video for confirmation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't do porn for guys who aren't getting any.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with me?
Click to expand...


It's simple. You want porn = not getting enough at home.  Although on the road it might be more difficult.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL- I am going to refrain from commenting any further except to say I like dicks just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This also requires video confirmation.
Click to expand...


Oh no, I don't do that. And the pics are private!! LOL

Sleep time now, I'm getting silly. zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Sgt_Gath

CaféAuLait said:


> How would you know they have not been used?  That seems to be a strange claim...



If they were used, they certainly haven't told me about it. I'm not going to risk making them a target as such.


----------



## House

MathBlade said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oops that LOL was meant at Houses' "Cheeky" post NOT your post Gath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys are dicks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nope. Dicks aren't my thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This claim requires video for confirmation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't do porn for guys who aren't getting any.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's simple. You want porn = not getting enough at home.  Although on the road it might be more difficult.
Click to expand...


Penn and sex affect the mind in totally different ways.

Why do you think married guys tend to keep a stash?

Being a driver, it ain't all that hard to find strange.  Just gotta know where to look.


----------



## House

Penn?  FU autocorrect!

Porn


----------



## Sgt_Gath

House said:


> Penn?  FU autocorrect!
> 
> Porn



Watch the road you mad man!!


----------



## House

Sgt_Gath said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Penn?  FU autocorrect!
> 
> Porn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch the road you mad man!!
Click to expand...

I'm off-duty tonight.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Sgt_Gath said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> How would you know they have not been used?  That seems to be a strange claim...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they were used, they certainly haven't told me about it. I'm not going to risk making them a target as such.
Click to expand...



Exactly! They can't tell you about it! AND they only set of keys mentioned in East was the ones you gave to Shai. So for you to make the claim they have not been used is BS. Not to mention the only way the you could know they were not used would be a claim made on the GT or in a scum QT.


----------



## House

Cafe swooped in and picked up a tell while we were joking around.

Atta girl!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

CaféAuLait said:


> Exactly! They can't tell you about it! AND they only set of keys mentioned in East was the ones you gave to Shai. So for you to make the claim they have not been used is BS. Not to mention the only way the you could know they were not used would be a claim made on the GT or in a scum QT.



Fair enough.

I should have said, "*As far as I know,* it hasn't been used."

Though, frankly, "they" fits too, as I don't know if FA ever used his. lol


----------



## CaféAuLait

Sgt_Gath said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly! They can't tell you about it! AND they only set of keys mentioned in East was the ones you gave to Shai. So for you to make the claim they have not been used is BS. Not to mention the only way the you could know they were not used would be a claim made on the GT or in a scum QT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough.
> 
> I should have said, "*As far as I know,* it hasn't been used."
> 
> Though, frankly, "they" fits too, as I don't know if FA ever used his. lol
Click to expand...



FA already stated  he gave his to rosie, they died with Rosie.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

CaféAuLait said:


> FA already stated  he gave his to rosie, they died with Rosie.



Ah. My mistake.

I had forgotten.


----------



## ScarletRage

Sgt_Gath said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> How would you know they have not been used?  That seems to be a strange claim...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they were used, they certainly haven't told me about it. I'm not going to risk making them a target as such.
Click to expand...


Hell, if scum want to keep the doctor and the immune townies alive to target your so called jailkeeper, then we are better off in the long run. If we lynch Sameech, then scum cannot kill the jailkeeper if they are in jail.

There is no reason not to out who you gave the keys to.

@Sgt. Gath


----------



## CaféAuLait

Sgt_Gath said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> FA already stated  he gave his to rosie, they died with Rosie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah. My mistake.
> 
> I had forgotten.
Click to expand...


Uh, huh. Scumslips are a bitch. Thanks for coming to play. We can now return to our previously schedualed porn fest, continue gentleman and ladies.


----------



## CaféAuLait

ScarletRage said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> How would you know they have not been used?  That seems to be a strange claim...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they were used, they certainly haven't told me about it. I'm not going to risk making them a target as such.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hell, if scum want to keep the doctor and the immune townies alive to target your so called jailkeeper, then we are better off in the long run. If we lynch Sameech, then scum cannot kill the jailkeeper if they are in jail.
> 
> There is no reason not to out who you gave the keys to.
> 
> @Sgt. Gath
Click to expand...



He can't have known they were not used SR as previously stated by Gath. I think he is full of it.


----------



## MathBlade

OMG Take Cafe's posts and apply them to porn or condoms. I need sleep or to be laid or both. Good night.


----------



## CaféAuLait

LOL Math.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

CaféAuLait said:


> Uh, huh. Scumslips are a bitch. Thanks for coming to play. We can now return to our previously schedualed porn fest, continue gentleman and ladies.



FA's been dead for like a week, RL. I forgot.

Sorry.



CaféAuLait said:


> He can't have known they were not used SR as previously stated by Gath. I think he is full of it.



Either way, it's on them to tell, not me.

You hid that "Fireproof townie" role until just today. If they're not coming forward with it, I'm sure they have their reasons.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Sgt_Gath said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, huh. Scumslips are a bitch. Thanks for coming to play. We can now return to our previously schedualed porn fest, continue gentleman and ladies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA's been dead for like a week, RL. I forgot.
> 
> Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> He can't have known they were not used SR as previously stated by Gath. I think he is full of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Either way, it's on them to tell, not me.
> 
> You hid that "Fireproof townie" role until just today. If they're not coming forward with it, I'm sure they have their reasons.
Click to expand...



I don't care if they come forward or not. My point is you can't know as you claimed to know they were not used, ergo a scum slip.


----------



## House

Sgt_Gath said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh, huh. Scumslips are a bitch. Thanks for coming to play. We can now return to our previously schedualed porn fest, continue gentleman and ladies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FA's been dead for like a week, RL. I forgot.
> 
> Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> He can't have known they were not used SR as previously stated by Gath. I think he is full of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Either way, it's on them to tell, not me.
> 
> You hid that "Fireproof townie" role until just today. If they're not coming forward with it, I'm sure they have their reasons.
Click to expand...

Yeah, like maybe they are scum with no intention to use them.


----------



## CaféAuLait

I did not want to out my PR unless SR was up for lynch. I dropped a ton of clues, but I did not claim until today, because Wolf felt it was necessary for the game.


----------



## House

IMHO, Gath should be jailed tonight to prevent a fire kill, unless we turn him into a pinata.


----------



## House

And with that, I am off to bed.

G'night!


----------



## tso!

well, the claim sucks but it's probably true.

Gath becomes the de facto lynch.


----------



## sameech

So tired.  Too much driving yesterday and too many bad dreams last night.  I'll catch up this evening.  What is the VC?


----------



## House

sameech said:


> So tired.  Too much driving yesterday and too many bad dreams last night.  I'll catch up this evening.  What is the VC?


 
Rough guesstimate... you have enogh votes to be swinging from the gallows, but for our patience & caution against a possible mislynch.

The evidence seems pretty damning, though.


----------



## ScarletRage

That and the doctor is not open until Saturday.

#wierdestdoctorshoursever


----------



## MathBlade

Soooo

Let's dance!!

Really we know who is being lynched ATM sooo *blush*

#pure filler post


----------



## Wake

*
Vote Count 4.4*​
*
Sameech (2): *_Sgt_Gath, ScarletRage_
*Sgt_Gath (1): *_T S O_
*Wolfsister77 (1):* _Sameech_
*
Not Voting (6): *_AyeCantSeeYou, House, CafeAuLait, Mathblade, Mertex, Wolfsister77
_
*With 10 alive, it takes 6 to lynch!
Deadline is 9/14/14, @ 9AM central.
Wow, you guys are really active! Good play, everyone! This game has been awesome. 
Never apologize for changing votes. It's my pleasure that you guys are active and having fun. 
*


Spoiler: Activated Abilities



*[CafeAuLait] - Neighborize!*
_Select five other players. You and them will now be Neighbors, and have your very own Neighborhood. This effect lasts until the end of the game. This ability cannot be activated if less than six players are alive._

*[Mertex] - Nimble Fingers*
_Select one player and steal his or her "
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" ability. You may not target a player who has already used an "
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" ability. You may only activate this ability during Day 1 or 2._

*[Grandma] - Invulnerability*
Shield yourself from all kill attempts the following Night. This ability may only be used during Day 1.

*[House] - Revelation!*
Target two players. The Mod publicly reveals their "" abilities for all to see.

*[Shaitra] - Human Shield*
Gain "1-Shot Meat Shield" status. You may guard one player during the Night, and if he or she would die, you will die instead.

*[tn5421] - Elementalism*
Select one player, and select either "Ice" or "Fire." That player will be protected from being killed by a Mafia team of that element the following Night. May only be activated during Day 1 or Day 2.

*[Sgt_Gath] - Jailer's Keys*
Select and give one player "1-Shot Jailkeeper" status. This means your target can jail one person once during the Night. A person that is jailed cannot be killed during that Night, but he or she also isn't able to use any abilities.

*[RosieS] - Double Trouble*
Target and give one player another chance to use his or her "" ability again. Cannot be used on players who haven't used an "" ability. May only be activated during Day 1 or 2.

*[FA_Q2] - Recycle*
Take one "" ability that has already been activated, and activate it as your own. You may only use this effect during Days 1 or 2.

*[Wolfsister77] - Blockade*
Select one player with two or more votes on his or her wagon. Remove two of those votes, and the players who had cast those two votes may not vote for that player again during this Day. This ability may only be activated during Day 1 or 2.

*[ScarletRage] - Swapper*
Select two other players who haven't used their "" abilities. The Mod will swap them. This power may only be used once, during Days 1, 2, or 3.

*[MeBelle60] - Forceful Swipe*
Select and force one player to activate his or her "" ability.

*[Moonglow] - Tough Decision*
Select five other players. Those five must cast special votes to decide which one of them will be roleblocked the following Night. They will vote by posting "Roleblock: Player's Name." Failure to come to a majority vote that Day results in all five players being roleblocked the following Night. This ability may only be activated during Days 1 or 2.

*[Sameech] - Inspection*
Choose one player. The Mod will secretly tell you via PM what that player's "" ability is. To activate, post "Inspect: Player's Name."

*[AyeCantSeeYou] - Revengeance*
If you are lynched this Day, you may then select and kill one player. You may not activate this ability after you've been lynched. This ability may only be used during Day 1 or 2.

*[Avatar4321] - Negation*
Select one player. He or she will not be able to use his or her "" ability until the following Day.




*1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5 | 1.6 | 1.7 | 1.8 | 1.9 | 1.10 | 1.11 | 1.12 | 1.13 | 1.14 | 1.15 | 1.16 | 1.17
Moonglow's Lynch & Flip
RosieS' Murder & Flip
2.1 | 2.2 | 2.3 | 2.4
Avatar4321's Lynch & Flip
Nobody Dies Night 2
3.1 | 3.2
Grandma's Lynch & Flip
Shaitra and FA_Q2's Murders & Flips
4.1 | 4.2 | 4.3 | 4.4*​


----------



## Wolfsister77

I feel like a detective. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And the currently alive crop of players are a blast. 

Activity definitely makes things more interesting. Like I said, I usually don't last this long so it has been nice, despite some doh errors on my part, that many of us have worked together to figure some of this out. A perfect example of how scary town working together can be for scum. 

Of course, is isn't over yet. My current plan is to wait until Sat. and vote Sameech or Gath if something changes with anything Sameech says. Hopefully, the last jailer is out there and Mertex will be back and we can minimize any damage overnight. 

The only other good discussion is maybe figuring out who the second ice scum is. Taking Gath and Sameech out of the picture, and the solid townies-the choices are Aye, TSO, mathblade. So hopefully this becomes more clear in the coming day. If I had to pick right now, I'd go with Aye out of those 3. Yep, I changed my mind on mathblade for now and TSO is not really that scummy. Aye on the other hand, has been flying under the radar.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

So now you think I'm scum?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Actually, it doesn't matter what Sameech says, he's my vote on Sat. For the record, my scum choices:

-Sgt_Gath: Fire Scum

-Sameech: Ice Scum

-AyeCan'tSeeYou: Ice Scum

This post is for town in case I'm not here at the end.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Some people really don't know when to stop thinking, do they?


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> So now you think I'm scum?



PoE-You are the likeliest choice right now.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

If I were ICE, I would have already taken Mertex out of the game. DUH!!!! Try another theory.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now you think I'm scum?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoE-You are the likeliest choice right now.
Click to expand...


POE your own ass! You're the one that throws things out, hoping others will stick to it and keep it running. I don't fall for the crap, so now I'm your target.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Not necessarily, because Ice and Fire both shot at Mertex and missed, therefore they'd aim for someone else most likely.


----------



## Wolfsister77

You are not a target Aye, just a suspect right now. No need to get upset.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> Not necessarily, because Ice and Fire both shot at Mertex and missed, therefore they'd aim for someone else most likely.



And you know as a fact Mertex was targeted? Do tell! I don't know that since I'm town.



Wolfsister77 said:


> You are not a target Aye, just a suspect right now. No need to get upset.



I'm not anywhere near being upset. I just find it odd that you are so willing and ready to jump at anyone that hasn't been lynched or NK'd in this game. Your reasoning a few posts up was what? 



Wolfsister77 said:


> ....... TSO is not really that scummy. *Aye on the other hand, has been flying under the radar*.



Yeah, that really makes a whole lot of sense, huh?


----------



## Wolfsister77

It is logical deduction that Mertex was the target because she was the only outed PR at the time and who else would scum both shoot at?

I'm not going to get in a fight. I am only trying to get my info. out there for town to use, in case I am not around at the end.

mathblade seems genuinely upset that she was wrong about SR and TSO has made some fairly townie posts since replacing in.

Aye-Only two reasons-PoE and like I said, not doing anything to stand out. It's standard scum play what her and Gath are doing. Nothing personal.

The both do react when called out but that could be either town or scum defensiveness. 

Anyway, My plan is in place for today and like I said, just putting this post out there for town to digest.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Also, Keep in mind town, deadline is 9AM Central on Sunday. So we need to all have our votes in BEFORE then. A NL isn't really acceptable. 

Have a good one.


----------



## tso!

does anyone have a legitimate reason they're not voting Gath?


----------



## sameech

tso! said:


> does anyone have a legitimate reason they're not voting Gath?



I'm still playing catchup and had like 52 Alerts in the day I was away.  I usually forget Gath is in the game until somebody mentions him, but he is a newby I think.  Did he faux pas something yesterday when I was away because you are the second person who has asked about him.

At the moment I am comfortable with my vote on Wolf especially since she seemed to be happy in the QT that she got a reaction out of Ayes.  Emotional reactionary play is the last thing we need right now, let alone trying to be illiciting.  That is fine on Day 1 or 2 to do some info teasing IMO, but not when we are at a make or break point in the game.


----------



## sameech

Wolfsister77 said:


> Not necessarily, because Ice and Fire both shot at Mertex and missed, therefore they'd aim for someone else most likely.



And how do you know who they shot at?


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now you think I'm scum?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoE-You are the likeliest choice right now.
Click to expand...


PoE points to House or Mathblade. Icescum would be threatened by an iceproof townie and try to lynch them as a) fire scum or b) town they cannot kill. House's recent doubting of Mertex out of nowhere causes me to elevate him up more.

@sameech You still have yet to explain how you knew FA was town based on your claim.

@tso! My good reason is Sameech is confirmed scum.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

sameech said:


> tso! said:
> 
> 
> 
> does anyone have a legitimate reason they're not voting Gath?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still playing catchup and had like 52 Alerts in the day I was away.  I usually forget Gath is in the game until somebody mentions him, but he is a newby I think.  Did he faux pas something yesterday when I was away because you are the second person who has asked about him.
> 
> At the moment I am comfortable with my vote on *Wolf especially since she seemed to be happy in the QT that she got a reaction out of Ayes.*  Emotional reactionary play is the last thing we need right now, let alone trying to be illiciting.  That is fine on Day 1 or 2 to do some info teasing IMO, but not when we are at a make or break point in the game.
Click to expand...


LOL! Do tell us.


----------



## sameech

ScarletRage said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now you think I'm scum?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoE-You are the likeliest choice right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PoE points to House or Mathblade. Icescum would be threatened by an iceproof townie and try to lynch them as a) fire scum or b) town they cannot kill. House's recent doubting of Mertex out of nowhere causes me to elevate him up more.
> 
> @sameech You still have yet to explain how you knew FA was town based on your claim.
> 
> @tso! My good reason is Sameech is confirmed scum.
Click to expand...


Why should I explain to scum anything?  You and Wolf were the ones who were both focused on my night 3 choice being SR, I disclosed I would not be going there, now SR is dead so you and Wolf are on the same Ice Mafia Team, and you and Wolf are both sitting on me because the idea of mislynching someone they know is not scum gives them the twilight to coordinate shots on town with Fire Mafia and you are frothing at the bit.   You both thought I was a tracker and not a night watchman, and Wolf even continued your group misconception into the game thread.  I discussed it in Central and I am not discussing it further.  If you want to kill me, kill me.  It just means that town will be mathematically eliminated from being able to win if they do not precisely hit the fire scum on the lynch tomorrow.  Personally, you both were foolish enough to fall into my gambit, and I would prefer to kill Wolf first so I would stop having to listen to her nonsense in two threads.  As long as we kill one of your team today, we can survive by killing a person from either team tomorrow and avoid the chance of one of the Ice scum outing themselves at twilight to coordinate night targets.  It is pretty simple.  Wolf has dragged your team down.


----------



## ScarletRage

We lynch tomorrow. Mertex will be back Saturday. Saturday will be at night then.


----------



## ScarletRage

sameech said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now you think I'm scum?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PoE-You are the likeliest choice right now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> PoE points to House or Mathblade. Icescum would be threatened by an iceproof townie and try to lynch them as a) fire scum or b) town they cannot kill. House's recent doubting of Mertex out of nowhere causes me to elevate him up more.
> 
> @sameech You still have yet to explain how you knew FA was town based on your claim.
> 
> @tso! My good reason is Sameech is confirmed scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should I explain to scum anything?  You and Wolf were the ones who were both focused on my night 3 choice being SR, I disclosed I would not be going there, now SR is dead so you and Wolf are on the same Ice Mafia Team, and you and Wolf are both sitting on me because the idea of mislynching someone they know is not scum gives them the twilight to coordinate shots on town with Fire Mafia and you are frothing at the bit.   You both thought I was a tracker and not a night watchman, and Wolf even continued your group misconception into the game thread.  I discussed it in Central and I am not discussing it further.  If you want to kill me, kill me.  It just means that town will be mathematically eliminated from being able to win if they do not precisely hit the fire scum on the lynch tomorrow.  Personally, you both were foolish enough to fall into my gambit, and I would prefer to kill Wolf first so I would stop having to listen to her nonsense in two threads.  As long as we kill one of your team today, we can survive by killing a person from either team tomorrow and avoid the chance of one of the Ice scum outing themselves at twilight to coordinate night targets.  It is pretty simple.  Wolf has dragged your team down.
Click to expand...


I got no defense. I didn't bother to read defense. Cool.


----------



## Wolfsister77

sameech said:


> I would prefer to kill Wolf first so I would stop having to listen to her nonsense in two threads.



And here I thought all this friendly chatter in the QT when I didn't think you were scum was real. Now I know you want to kill me to shut me up. 

That hurts.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would prefer to kill Wolf first so I would stop having to listen to her nonsense in two threads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here I thought all this friendly chatter in the QT when I didn't think you were scum was real. Now I know you want to kill me to shut me up.
> 
> That hurts.
Click to expand...



Wolf,

You are here. Sam stated in Central that he purposely said FA was town as a gambit.

Can you please go to your QT and tell me the Dates he first mentioned FA was town due to his PR, and or prior when he may have hinted at it.

This is what I was trying to get to before. WHY did he say FA was town. Were you all trying to lynch FA or just discussing possibilities of scum candidates?


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would prefer to kill Wolf first so I would stop having to listen to her nonsense in two threads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here I thought all this friendly chatter in the QT when I didn't think you were scum was real. Now I know you want to kill me to shut me up.
> 
> That hurts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf,
> 
> You are here. Sam stated in Central that he purposely said FA was town as a gambit.
> 
> Can you please go to your QT and tell me the Dates he first mentioned FA was town due to his PR, and or prior when he may have hinted at it.
> 
> This is what I was trying to get to before. WHY did he say FA was town. Were you all trying to lynch FA or just discussing possibilities of scum candidates?
Click to expand...


I'm here off and on. Kind of busy. 

First discussion was post 640 on 9-4 around 10pm Central, I said maybe FA would be a good one to look at. I was talking about possible scum candidates because I thought FA was defensive when I said scum must be in Central or South by telling me they could be anywhere. So I was saying maybe he was scum. 

Post 641-9-4 not long after that, Sameech said he knows FA is town from N1 but didn't reveal it in the thread because then he'd have to reveal he's a Night Watchman and not a tracker. 

That's the first time FA was mentioned.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

CaféAuLait said:


> ... Sam stated in Central that he purposely said FA was town as a gambit.
> ...




Where in Central did Sam say that? I've looked and don't see it.


----------



## tso!

@ScarletRage: Talk me through your confirmed-scum case.


----------



## CaféAuLait

822, 827 @AyeCantSeeYou


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

CENTRAL - POST 822
09-08 Sam is saying he suspects Wolf, that he told her in their neighborhood the night before that he knew FA was town, he wasn't worried, then FA dies, flips town, and she starts WIFOM'ing. 

POST 827
09-09 Sam told you he did not specifically tell you who he'd be watching. Said SR mentioned in the game thread FA was her suspect. Wolf suggested he follow SR. He clarified to them he wasn't a tracker, but a night watchman. 

Nothing in either of those says what you claim.



AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Where in Central did Sam say that? I've looked and don't see it.





CaféAuLait said:


> 822, 827 @AyeCantSeeYou


----------



## CaféAuLait

Opps @AyeCantSeeYou  I forgot post 831, duh!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

POST 831
09-09 Sam is saying Wolf is acting odd in the neighborhood, all WIFOM'ing more so in there than in the game thread. Says he told his neighborhood what he did about FA as a gambit to see what would happen next. Goes on to say he only did that because of suspicions about Wolf.


----------



## CaféAuLait

And 4542 here on the game thread Aye.  Hummmmm Aye, hummmmm. What gives?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

CaféAuLait said:


> And 4542 here on the game thread Aye.  Hummmmm Aye, hummmmm. What gives?



Sounds to me like Sam is telling the truth more so than Wolf. Sam hasn't given me any reason to not believe him in Central or in the game thread.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Everything I have said here from the neighborhood has been backed up by another player and has been straight up truth. It is plainly obvious that Sameech has decided to set me up for a mislynch and that Aye is going to help him. She was the first one to bring this gambit business up in the thread yesterday before Sameech said a word about it. Now she won't go along with what Cafe is saying and says she believe Sameech over me.

It is plainly obvious these two are ice mafia and want to mislynch me today. I am even more certain that I want to lynch Sameech over Gath now. 

I would not let them get to you Cafe. It is plainly obvious they are using Central as another base to attack from.

It'll be fine as long as we stick with our plan.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Sam is still being pretty remarkably silent.

Has he even offered a defense yet, or has he simply evaded?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Sgt_Gath said:


> Sam is still being pretty remarkably silent.
> 
> Has he even offered a defense yet, or has he simply evaded?



Not the kind of defense you'd expect from a townie. Mostly just scum attempted misdirection.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Here's Aye's post yesterday around noon about the gambit before Sameech said a word about a gambit here in the thread and I'm assuming in Central also-Cafe you can check that out for sure.



AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Could be Sam said that about FA as a gambit to see who'd pick it up and run with it. It wouldn't be the first time someone in this game has tried one of those.



So really town. Remain calm. Do not let scum distract or cause mischief. And we will win this thing.


----------



## MathBlade

This is really hard to tell without being able to look at the neighborhood. My gut says he is truthful but this is a lot against him.


----------



## House

tso! said:


> does anyone have a legitimate reason they're not voting Gath?



Nope.

I've been riding the fence mainly to see how the Sam thing plays out, but I still believe taking out fire is more beneficial to town*.*

I have no beef with voting Sam tomorrow, but for today I *Vote: SGT_Gath*


----------



## Wolfsister77

Sameech is a sure thing. I'm voting him on Friday.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> Here's Aye's post yesterday around noon about the gambit before Sameech said a word about a gambit here in the thread and I'm assuming in Central also-Cafe you can check that out for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could be Sam said that about FA as a gambit to see who'd pick it up and run with it. It wouldn't be the first time someone in this game has tried one of those.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So really town. Remain calm. Do not let scum distract or cause mischief. And we will win this thing.
Click to expand...


Post 4553 says that on 09-09 Sam had mentioned the gambit in Central. That was BEFORE my post yesterday.


----------



## Wolfsister77

He could of mentioned in Central. I don't have access to that. Cafe can verify if she chooses. Most of what you have paraphrased has been Sam's suspicions of me and much of what he said about me in my neighborhood is not entirely correct. Regardless, I am not interested in arguing this based on what is said in areas everyone does not have access to. It is quite sad that he chose to defend himself in Central rather than here where all can see. If he was town he would be here defending himself vigorously. Anyway, my decision is made. I'm not going to spend hours talking about the same thing over and over. 

I will vote for Sgt_Gath if it prevents a NL situation which I think would hurt town. But otherwise, my decision is made on how I am going to vote this day and my notes are here for ALL to see on who I think scum is. 

Done, unless a townie has another question for me.


----------



## MathBlade

Wolfsister77 said:


> He could of mentioned in Central. I don't have access to that. Cafe can verify if she chooses. Most of what you have paraphrased has been Sam's suspicions of me and much of what he said about me in my neighborhood is not entirely correct. Regardless, I am not interested in arguing this based on what is said in areas everyone does not have access to. It is quite sad that he chose to defend himself in Central rather than here where all can see. If he was town he would be here defending himself vigorously. Anyway, my decision is made. I'm not going to spend hours talking about the same thing over and over.
> 
> I will vote for Sgt_Gath if it prevents a NL situation which I think would hurt town. But otherwise, my decision is made on how I am going to vote this day and my notes are here for ALL to see on who I think scum is.
> 
> Done, unless a townie has another question for me.


Can someone summarize the arguments "briefly"? They seem to be all over the place.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Summary of case against Sameech which SR and Cafe are free to add to:

-Says he knew Rosie killed Avi-Avi was lynched was fire
-Says he knew FA was town on the same night-N1-that he said he knew Avi killed Rosie
-He can't know if FA who is a VT is town or not-the result makes no sense with his watcher claim
-His knowing about Avi killing Rosie is a tracker type claim
-He can't have gotten both results on the same night
-Ice missed N1-scum know when they hit a member of the other team that they hit the other team so it is likely he hit Avi and knew Avi was fire and made up this PR to get Avi killed
-Refuses to explain how he got the results of N1 or explain his PR
-His PR is not likely in a setup that is balanced with a macho cop, Dr, fireproof townie, iceproof townie
-Refuses to defend himself and instead makes up some gambit story about knowing FA was town and SR and I being ice because we fell for it and he's dead-considering he thinks we are ice mafia and FA was killed by fire, doesn't make sense
-He is playing scum in hiding and only talking in Central except to come here and call me scum, trying to get a mislynch
-Is lying about his claims, reasons for them, and what was said in the neighborhood
-Aye, who is also playing like scum trying to fly under the radar, basically is helping Sameech by saying Cafe isn't being honest about what was said in Central, putting all of Sam's suspicions of me here, and saying she believes him over me
-Is trying to get me mislynched, does not believe SR is town despite the evidence to the contrary now

If I'm missing anything, others can add. This is the best case against anyone I have seen.

I"m 95% sure Sameech is ice scum (you can never be 100% unless you are scum) and I'm about 90% sure Gath is fire scum. Like I said, I'll vote Gath also, especially if it breaks a NL and would help town eliminate fire completely, but I would prefer to get nearly confirmed scum in Sameech so we don't, however unlikely, mislynch.

-Gath is mostly based on his bad votes, appeasy behavior, quick hammer on Avi when it was certain Avi was going down, and basically not saying much else, and also PoE since Aye can't be fire since she was jailed when fire shot, Mertex isn't, SR isn't, Cafe isn't, Sameech isn't, and others are far less likely.

Hope this helps. I won't be on much more tonight. Got lots else I have to do.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Wolfsister77 said:


> .-Gath is mostly based on his bad votes, appeasy behavior, quick hammer on Avi when it was certain Avi was going down, and basically not saying much else, and also PoE since Aye can't be fire since she was jailed when fire shot, Mertex isn't, SR isn't, Cafe isn't, Sameech isn't, and others are far less likely.



First off, I voted for all the same people you did, and I have justified my reasons for doing so.

Also, why on Earth _wouldn't _I have hammered Avi? He straight up admitted to being scum.

These are some pretty lame arguments, Wolfie.

In any case, my reads are pretty much the same as they have ever been. Sam is scum. I strongly suspect that Aye is his partner, though an argument could also be made for House.

Some of Mertex's behavior still strikes me as being a bit suspect, but I'm beginning to suspect him less and less as time goes by.


----------



## House

Sgt_Gath said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .-Gath is mostly based on his bad votes, appeasy behavior, quick hammer on Avi when it was certain Avi was going down, and basically not saying much else, and also PoE since Aye can't be fire since she was jailed when fire shot, Mertex isn't, SR isn't, Cafe isn't, Sameech isn't, and others are far less likely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First off, I voted for all the same people you did, and I have justified my reasons for doing so.
> 
> Also, why on Earth _wouldn't _I have hammered Avi? He straight up admitted to being scum.
> 
> These are some pretty lame arguments, Wolfie.
> 
> In any case, my reads are pretty much the same as they have ever been. Sam is scum. I strongly suspect that Aye is his partner, though an argument could also be made for House.
Click to expand...


lol @ OMGUS.  The only reason you even mentioned me was because I voted you.  Hell you can't blame me dude... the only way to get you to talk at all is to start running you up.  That's scummy as shit.



Sgt_Gath said:


> Some of Mertex's behavior still strikes me as being a bit suspect, but I'm beginning to suspect him less and less as time goes by.



Right.  We should put a lot of stock in the opinion of a player that doesn't even pay enough attention to know that Mertex is a chick.

Of course, you don't *have* to pay much attention as scum, because you already know what we're out here trying to figure out!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

House said:


> lol @ OMGUS.  The only reason you even mentioned me was because I voted you.  Hell you can't blame me dude... the only way to get you to talk at all is to start running you up.  That's scummy as shit.



And you're any different? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You're MIA just as often as I am, and usually only contribute when something is going on.



Sgt_Gath said:


> Right.  We should put a lot of stock in the opinion of a player that doesn't even pay enough attention to know that Mertex is a chick.
> 
> Of course, you don't *have* to pay much attention as scum, because you already know what we're out here trying to figure out!



Hmm... I just checked again, annnnd... You're right.

My mistake.

Somehow, I got the impression that she was a male poster with a female avatar.

Who really cares about gender in something like this anyway?


----------



## House

Sgt_Gath said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol @ OMGUS.  The only reason you even mentioned me was because I voted you.  Hell you can't blame me dude... the only way to get you to talk at all is to start running you up.  That's scummy as shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you're any different?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're MIA just as often as I am, and usually only contribute when something is going on.
Click to expand...


Hey Gath, I let people know when I'm going to be away for a while, and even when I'm away I'm frequently checking in.  Anybody that actually _pays attention_ to the game can confirm that. 

Of course you can't, because you're seldom here, *period*.



Sgt_Gath said:


> Hmm... I just checked again, annnnd... You're right.



Of course I'm right.  I posted, didn't I?!



Sgt_Gath said:


> Somehow, I got the impression that she was a male poster with a female avatar.
> 
> Who really cares about gender in something like this anyway?



Apparently it's a notable trait in this game, since Wake goes to the trouble of copy/pasting the goofy symbols to denote who is what gender (and not only that, but there is a custom profile field on mafiascum for members to specify, which is displayed next to their posts).

If you were any kind of player at all, you'd realize that details matter.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

House said:


> Hey Gath, I let people know when I'm going to be away for a while, and even when I'm away I'm frequently checking in.  Anybody that actually _pays attention_ to the game can confirm that.
> 
> Of course you can't, because you're seldom here, *period*.



Uh huh.

I told you all that I was going to scarce for the next couple of days on freaking Tuesday. Nice try.

Besides, I'll bet that you don't have a higher post count in this entire game than I do.



Sgt_Gath said:


> Apparently it's a notable trait in this game, since Wake goes to the trouble of copy/pasting the goofy symbols to denote who is what gender (and not only that, but there is a custom profile field on mafiascum for members to specify, which is displayed next to their posts).
> 
> If you were any kind of player at all, you'd realize that details matter.



Explain to me how it "matters" to know what kind of fun parts a person is packing behind their computer screen.


----------



## House

Sgt_Gath said:


> And you're any different?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're MIA just as often as I am, and usually only contribute when something is going on.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm... I just checked again, annnnd... You're right.
> 
> My mistake.
> 
> Somehow, I got the impression that she was a male poster with a female avatar.
> 
> Who really cares about gender in something like this anyway?



@Wake SGT_Gath edited this post.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

House said:


> @Wake SGT_Gath edited this post.



Tattletale. lol


----------



## House

Sgt_Gath said:


> I told you all that I was going to scarce for the next couple of days on freaking Tuesday. Nice try.



That's a couple days.  What about the other three weeks?



Sgt_Gath said:


> Besides, I'll bet that you don't have a higher post count in this entire game than I do.



How much do you want to bet?  (Hint: I already did the foot work and know I'll win)


----------



## House

Sgt_Gath said:


> Explain to me how it "matters" to know what kind of fun parts a person is packing behind their computer screen.



For one thing, it outs lazy asses that can't be bothered to pay attention to the game (because they don't have to since there's nothing they need to figure out except how to stay alive).


----------



## House

Sgt_Gath said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wake SGT_Gath edited this post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tattletale. lol
Click to expand...


Well, it's kinda against the rules.  Something you'd know if you paid attention.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

House said:


> That's a couple days.  What about the other three weeks?



I've contributed plenty.



Sgt_Gath said:


> How much do you want to bet?  (Hint: I already did the foot work and know I'll win)



Wow me.



House said:


> For one thing, it outs lazy asses that can't be bothered to pay attention to the game (because they don't have to since there's nothing they need to figure out except how to stay alive).



Which contributes to actually finding scum.... How, exactly?


----------



## Sgt_Gath

House said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wake SGT_Gath edited this post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tattletale. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, it's kinda against the rules.  Something you'd know if you paid attention.
Click to expand...


What can I say?

I'm a rebel. lol


----------



## House

Sgt_Gath said:


> I've contributed plenty.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow me.



You: 141
Me: 200
AyeCantSeeYou: 200  (to show my activity is on par with other "regular" players)


Hell, even Sameech posted more than you and he's hardly ever here... 148.




Sgt_Gath said:


> Which contributes to actually finding scum.... How, exactly?



Why should I bother trying to explain anything to you?  You don't pay attention to anything.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

House said:


> You: 141
> Me: 200
> AyeCantSeeYou: 200  (to show my activity is on par with other "regular" players)
> 
> 
> Hell, even Sameech posted more than you and he's hardly ever here... 148.



And these numbers are based upon?



Sgt_Gath said:


> Why should I bother trying to explain anything to you?  You don't pay attention to anything.



Not seeing an actual argument here...


----------



## House

Sgt_Gath said:


> Wow me.



Avatar posted more than you... and he's *dead*.


Sgt_Gath said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> You: 141
> Me: 200
> AyeCantSeeYou: 200  (to show my activity is on par with other "regular" players)
> 
> 
> Hell, even Sameech posted more than you and he's hardly ever here... 148.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these numbers are based upon?
Click to expand...


The number of posts made by each member in this thread.  If you're a scum hunter,  you know how to figure that # out.

If you're scum, you're probably too busy to bother until you actually draw town.



Sgt_Gath said:


> Not seeing an actual argument here...



Not seeing an actual reason to post one.


----------



## House

Sgt_Gath said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wake SGT_Gath edited this post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tattletale. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, it's kinda against the rules.  Something you'd know if you paid attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What can I say?
> 
> I'm a rebel. lol
Click to expand...


Precisely.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

House said:


> Avatar posted more than you... and he's *dead*.



Prove it. Post the link.



> The number of posts made by each member in this thread.  If you're a scum hunter,  you know how to figure that # out.



Which follows... How exactly?

I'm not familiar with this board's lay out. I have no clue whether something like that can be figured out, let alone where.

Quite frankly, I don't really care enough to find out.



Sgt_Gath said:


> Not seeing an actual reason to post one.



Nice evasion.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

House said:


> Precisely.



Why are you so bitchy tonight?


----------



## MathBlade

Sgt_Gath said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol @ OMGUS.  The only reason you even mentioned me was because I voted you.  Hell you can't blame me dude... the only way to get you to talk at all is to start running you up.  That's scummy as shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you're any different?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're MIA just as often as I am, and usually only contribute when something is going on.
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right.  We should put a lot of stock in the opinion of a player that doesn't even pay enough attention to know that Mertex is a chick.
> 
> Of course, you don't *have* to pay much attention as scum, because you already know what we're out here trying to figure out!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hmm... I just checked again, annnnd... You're right.
> 
> My mistake.
> 
> Somehow, I got the impression that she was a male poster with a female avatar.
> 
> Who really cares about gender in something like this anyway?
Click to expand...


Please don't edit posts.

@ScarletRage Tag in da hood.


----------



## House

Sgt_Gath said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar posted more than you... and he's *dead*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prove it. Post the link.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The number of posts made by each member in this thread.  If you're a scum hunter,  you know how to figure that # out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which follows... How exactly?
> 
> I'm not familiar with this board's lay out. I have no clue whether something like that can be figured out, let alone where.
> 
> Quite frankly, I don't really care enough to find out.
Click to expand...


Exactly, you have no interest in scum hunting, so the tools to do so mean nothing to you.

You really should pick up those banana peels, because you're slipping all over the place.



Sgt_Gath said:


> Not seeing an actual reason to post one.



Nice evasion.[/QUOTE]

It's called a distraction.  The more your focus is split, the harder it is to dissemble.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

MathBlade said:


> Please don't edit posts.
> 
> @ScarletRage Tag in da hood.



I'm sorry. It won't happen again.


----------



## House

@Town - Gath is fire, there is no question.

Who's yo daddy?


----------



## Sgt_Gath

House said:


> Exactly, you have no interest in scum hunting, so the tools to do so mean nothing to you.



Even if I was scum, I would have an interest in scum hunting, simply because it goes towards scum's win condition.

Don't get all bitchy with me just because my methods aren't the same as your's. I could frankly care less what you think about them.

Besides which, ignorance of the board's technical functions indicates nothing besides... Well, ignorance of the board's technical functions. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW, still not seeing that link I asked for.



> It's called a distraction.  The more your focus is split, the harder it is to dissemble.



You want to distract us?

Interesting. Why?


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wake SGT_Gath edited this post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tattletale. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, it's kinda against the rules.  Something you'd know if you paid attention.
Click to expand...



He should already know since you called him on it sometime back. Post 1806 and I am pretty sure there are others as well, I noted while reading last night.

Official USMB Mafia Game 5 A Game of Fire and Ice Page 61 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Sgt_Gath

CaféAuLait said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wake SGT_Gath edited this post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tattletale. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, it's kinda against the rules.  Something you'd know if you paid attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He should already know since you called him on it sometime back. Post 1806 and I am pretty sure there are others as well, I noted while reading last night.
> 
> Official USMB Mafia Game 5 A Game of Fire and Ice Page 61 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
Click to expand...


Again, I'm sorry. I make typos, and I like to correct them.


----------



## MathBlade

CaféAuLait said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wake SGT_Gath edited this post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tattletale. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, it's kinda against the rules.  Something you'd know if you paid attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He should already know since you called him on it sometime back. Post 1806 and I am pretty sure there are others as well, I noted while reading last night.
> 
> Official USMB Mafia Game 5 A Game of Fire and Ice Page 61 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
Click to expand...

If that is true Wake can handle it. It has been brought up. I trust Wake to handle this.


----------



## House

Sgt_Gath said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, you have no interest in scum hunting, so the tools to do so mean nothing to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if I was scum, I would have an interest in scum hunting, simply because it goes towards scum's win condition.
Click to expand...


I don't focus on scum's win condition.  I focus on town's.  I guess that's just the difference between "my methods" and "yours".



Sgt_Gath said:


> Don't get all bitchy with me just because my methods aren't the same as your's. I could frankly care less what you think about them.



Scummedy scum scum.

Town cares what town thinks and works with town.  Scummedy scum are loners.



Sgt_Gath said:


> Besides which, ignorance of the board's technical functions indicates nothing besides... Well, ignorance of the board's technical functions.


And town would seek knowledge on how to use them in order to scum hunt, not hide behind their ignorance as an excuse not to.



Sgt_Gath said:


> BTW, still not seeing that link I asked for.



Townies can confirm my numbers any time they want.



Sgt_Gath said:


> It's called a distraction.  The more your focus is split, the harder it is to dissemble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want to distract us?
> 
> Interesting. Why?
Click to expand...


Not "us".  You.  And I already explained why, but you just can't be bothered to pay attention.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Sgt_Gath said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wake SGT_Gath edited this post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tattletale. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, it's kinda against the rules.  Something you'd know if you paid attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He should already know since you called him on it sometime back. Post 1806 and I am pretty sure there are others as well, I noted while reading last night.
> 
> Official USMB Mafia Game 5 A Game of Fire and Ice Page 61 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, I'm sorry. I make typos, and I like to correct them.
Click to expand...


I hate them too, I've made plenty.  The issue is imo in this game its too easy for scum to make a scum slip and go back and edit their posts. It is just not fair to those who have been following the rules.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

House said:


> I don't focus on scum's win condition.  I focus on town's.  I guess that's just the difference between "my methods" and "yours".



Well, excuse me for not being an anal retentive jackwipe about it. 



> Scummedy scum scum.
> 
> Town cares what town thinks and works with town.  Scummedy scum are loners.



This is ad hominem bluster, nothing more.



> And town would seek knowledge on how to use them in order to scum hunt, not hide behind their ignorance as an excuse not to.



You overestimate the importance this game. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






> Townies can confirm my numbers any time they want.



Link, signore?



> Not "us".  You.  And I already explained why, but you just can't be bothered to pay attention.



To you? No, I'm afraid not.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

CaféAuLait said:


> I hate them too, I've made plenty.  The issue is imo in this game its too easy for scum to make a scum slip and go back and edit their posts. It is just not fair to those who have been following the rules.



Fair enough. As I said, I won't do it again.


----------



## House

Sgt_Gath said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't focus on scum's win condition.  I focus on town's.  I guess that's just the difference between "my methods" and "yours".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, excuse me for not being an anal retentive jackwipe about it.
Click to expand...


And another broken rule.  @Wake, is that #3?



Sgt_Gath said:


> Scummedy scum scum.
> 
> Town cares what town thinks and works with town.  Scummedy scum are loners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is ad hominem bluster, nothing more.
Click to expand...

Nope, not ad hominem.  Ad hominem would be that blazer you posted above, scumster.

Looks like I rattled your cage but good.



Sgt_Gath said:


> And town would seek knowledge on how to use them in order to scum hunt, not hide behind their ignorance as an excuse not to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You overestimate the importance this game.
Click to expand...

The scum just oozes from your pores when you've been outed, broheim.



Sgt_Gath said:


> Townies can confirm my numbers any time they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link, signore?
Click to expand...




> Not "us".  You.  And I already explained why, *but you just can't be bothered to pay attention.*



*To you? No, I'm afraid not.*[/QUOTE]

No reason for me to bother, then.  Town can verify anytime they want to.  Scum can fend for themselves.


----------



## House

^ Butchered quote, sorry.

I would edit it to fix, but that'd be against the rules.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

House said:


> And another broken rule.  @Wake, is that #3?



It's true. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is the way I play. If you don't like it, tough cookies.
.
I don't answer to you, nor do I care what you think.



> Nope, not ad hominem.  Ad hominem would be that blazer you posted above, scumster.
> 
> Looks like I rattled your cage but good.



No, it was an ad hominem attack, as is what you posted above. 

Again, nice try though...



> The scum just oozes from your pores when you've been outed, broheim.



And another ad hominem!

Apparently, "completely normal reaction to someone acting like a dick" = "scum" in your book.

Go figure. 



> No reason for me to bother, then.



Ah, if only you could have come to conclusion ten posts ago...

I'll be waiting for that link.


----------



## House

Sgt_Gath said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> And another broken rule.  @Wake, is that #3?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the way I play. If you don't like it, tough cookies.
> .
> I don't answer to you, nor do I care what you think.
Click to expand...


Spoken like true scum. 



Sgt_Gath said:


> Nope, not ad hominem.  Ad hominem would be that blazer you posted above, scumster.
> 
> Looks like I rattled your cage but good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it was an ad hominem attack, as is what you posted above.
> 
> Again, nice try though...
Click to expand...


@Wake begs to differ.

Official USMB Mafia Game 5 A Game of Fire and Ice Page 17 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

If you actually paid attention to the game, you'd remember that post because that was where you were originally called out for editing, too.



Sgt_Gath said:


> The scum just oozes from your pores when you've been outed, broheim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another ad hominem!
Click to expand...




Wake said:


> *Please do not edit your posts.
> 
> Calling a player "Scummy," (aka suspicious), is part of the game.*


----------



## Sgt_Gath

House said:


> Spoken like true scum.



Ad hominem.

Surely, you can do better.



> @Wake begs to differ.
> 
> Official USMB Mafia Game 5 A Game of Fire and Ice Page 17 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> If you actually paid attention to the game, you'd remember that post because that was where you were originally called out for editing, too.



Still ad hominem.



> *Calling a player "Scummy," (aka suspicious), is part of the game.*



And? It doesn't change the fact that you are resorting to name calling in lieu of actual arguments. 

That's ad hominem.

Besides, I thought you said I wasn't worth the effort? lol

Are you just trying to distract attention away from yourself, House?


----------



## CaféAuLait

testosterone overload!  You all need Mertex back in here with her tata's


----------



## MathBlade

Did someone say tatas??

Whoever wants mine can have them. They are too big and cumbersome


----------



## CaféAuLait

I finally saw your post in East, Gath,  I was not ignoring you. My bad,


----------



## CaféAuLait

LOL Math, Mafia is turning into the semi porn zone and not scum hunting zone. ;p


----------



## House

Sgt_Gath said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoken like true scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ad hominem.
Click to expand...




Wake said:


> *Please do not edit your posts.
> 
> Calling a player "Scummy," (aka suspicious), is part of the game.*





Sgt_Gath said:


> @Wake begs to differ.
> 
> Official USMB Mafia Game 5 A Game of Fire and Ice Page 17 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> If you actually paid attention to the game, you'd remember that post because that was where you were originally called out for editing, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still ad hominem.
Click to expand...




Wake said:


> *Please do not edit your posts.
> 
> Calling a player "Scummy," (aka suspicious), is part of the game.*





Sgt_Gath said:


> *Calling a player "Scummy," (aka suspicious), is part of the game.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And? It doesn't change the fact that you are resorting to name calling in lieu of actual arguments.
> 
> That's ad hominem.
Click to expand...


231 pages into a game, and you still don't know the context of the word scum as it is used in this game.  I think that says all we need to know in itself.



Sgt_Gath said:


> Are you just trying to distract attention away from yourself, House?



Terrible misdirection is terrible.  I have nothing to worry about.

If I die, town can still win.  When you die, your team loses for good.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

House said:


> Terrible misdirection is terrible.  I have nothing to worry about.
> 
> If I die, town can still win.  When you die, your team loses for good.



Oh, *one* of us is using misdirection alright.

I can assure you, however, that it is not me. lol


----------



## House

lulz @ Gath.  Cafe already caught you in a scum slip.

I hope you're not expecting her to bail you out of the hole you dug for yourself.


----------



## House

My work is done here.

Good night, town.


----------



## MathBlade

CaféAuLait said:


> LOL Math, Mafia is turning into the semi porn zone and not scum hunting zone. ;p


When completely confused or when the game turns hostile I try to add humor. In this case it is both...and the posts really aren't giving me much to work with sooo...porn is townie?


----------



## House

MathBlade said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL Math, Mafia is turning into the semi porn zone and not scum hunting zone. ;p
> 
> 
> 
> When completely confused or when the game turns hostile I try to add humor. In this case it is both...and the posts really aren't giving me much to work with sooo...porn is townie?
Click to expand...


Porn is totally townie.


----------



## MathBlade

House said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL Math, Mafia is turning into the semi porn zone and not scum hunting zone. ;p
> 
> 
> 
> When completely confused or when the game turns hostile I try to add humor. In this case it is both...and the posts really aren't giving me much to work with sooo...porn is townie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Porn is totally townie.
Click to expand...

Porn is Townfirmed!!! I repeat no one vote porn!! Porn shall not be lynched.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Annnnnyyyway...

First off, let me just come out and say that House is clueless.

Town or scum, this is just my play style. If he doesn't like it, too bad.

In any case, however, I have just finished ironing out the terms of a deal with Cafe. You can take it or leave it, the choice is up to you.

I am *FIRE SCUM*.

However, I am fire scum who is willing to make a deal.

If you lynch Sam today, rather than me, I will use my NK ability to target one poster of your choice who you suspect to be Ice. I will report the results to you the next day.

What say you?

(Lol. Watch Ice totally flip their pants now.)


----------



## CaféAuLait

*Vote: Sgt Gath* as FIRE SCUM

Then

Vote: Sameech to tomorrow as ICE Scum


----------



## Sgt_Gath

CaféAuLait said:


> *Vote: Sgt Gath* as FIRE SCUM
> 
> Then
> 
> Vote: Sameech to tomorrow as ICE Scum



Pfff. You're no fun at all.


----------



## CaféAuLait

So, I was right and this is not your first game, Gath? And the keys are in the toilet with Avatar?


----------



## Sgt_Gath

CaféAuLait said:


> So, I was right and this is not your first game, Gath? And the keys are in the toilet with Avatar?



No, this actually is my first game.

Yes, the keys died with Avi. He kind of screwed me over in that regard. lol

I was hoping I'd make it through tonight, so I could claim that whichever Townie died next had them.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Other townies may see this differently and want to keep you alive, and allow your kill, but I think its too dangerous for town to keep ANY scum alive.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Sgt_Gath said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, I was right and this is not your first game, Gath? And the keys are in the toilet with Avatar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, this actually is my first game.
> 
> Yes, the keys died with Avi. He kind of screwed me over in that regard. lol
> 
> I was hoping I'd make it through tonight, so I could claim that whichever Townie died next had them.
Click to expand...



LOL until your slip last night.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

CaféAuLait said:


> Other townies may see this differently and want to keep you alive, and allow your kill, but I think its too dangerous for town to keep ANY scum alive.



Hey, I'm down for whatever. lol

I think that the crap storm this kicks up could be pretty useful for revealing Ice either way.


----------



## MathBlade

Uhmmmm fire scum saves a townie and I like living townies 

No longer confuzzled.

*Vote sgt gath*


----------



## Sgt_Gath

CaféAuLait said:


> LOL until your slip last night.



Well, honestly, that wasn't even all that big of a slip. lol

It's kind of funny that people think my behavior is so "scummy," apparently, because I'm pretty sure it wouldn't be any different as Town.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

FYI, no one has ever targeted Mertex to my knowledge.

The night fire and ice cancelled one another out, we both targeted FA.

Just sayin'...


----------



## CaféAuLait

Sgt_Gath said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Other townies may see this differently and want to keep you alive, and allow your kill, but I think its too dangerous for town to keep ANY scum alive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I'm down for whatever. lol
> 
> I think that the crap storm this kicks up could be pretty useful for revealing Ice either way.
Click to expand...



The other Ice, you mean? It has to be Sam and whoever his partner is.


----------



## House

Sgt_Gath said:


> Annnnnyyyway...
> 
> First off, let me just come out and say that House is clueless.
> 
> Town or scum, this is just my play style. If he doesn't like it, too bad.
> 
> In any case, however, I have just finished ironing out the terms of a deal with Cafe. You can take it or leave it, the choice is up to you.
> 
> I am *FIRE SCUM*.



I'm clueless but I had you tripping balls.  So... what's that make you?


----------



## Sgt_Gath

CaféAuLait said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Other townies may see this differently and want to keep you alive, and allow your kill, but I think its too dangerous for town to keep ANY scum alive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I'm down for whatever. lol
> 
> I think that the crap storm this kicks up could be pretty useful for revealing Ice either way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The other Ice, you mean? It has to be Sam and whoever his partner is.
Click to expand...


Sam is a given. I did the kill N1, so there's no way he could possibly know about Avi from being a night watchmen.

I meant his partner.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

House said:


> I'm clueless but I had you tripping balls.  So... what's that make you?



You were being a dick. I reacted to you being a dick.

That conversation would have gone exactly the same if I was town.


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> *Vote: Sgt Gath* as FIRE SCUM
> 
> Then
> 
> Vote: Sameech to tomorrow as ICE Scum



Aaaand I'm on board with this plan.

Deal with the devil and you're gonna get burned.  If we leave known fire alive another night, that puts our win condition is peril.  Our best chances are to take out Gath now which limits the NK's, then go after Sam and his partner afterwards to clean up.


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Annnnnyyyway...
> 
> First off, let me just come out and say that House is clueless.
> 
> Town or scum, this is just my play style. If he doesn't like it, too bad.
> 
> In any case, however, I have just finished ironing out the terms of a deal with Cafe. You can take it or leave it, the choice is up to you.
> 
> I am *FIRE SCUM*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm clueless but I had you tripping balls.  So... what's that make you?
Click to expand...



Don't pat yourself on the back too much House, he was trying to get my attention BEFORE the two of you started in on one another. Just sayin'. He KNEW I figured him out and was speaking to him in East.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Well, hey, it's up to you guys. I was going to get lynched either way.

At least you can put it to good use this way.


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: Sgt Gath* as FIRE SCUM
> 
> Then
> 
> Vote: Sameech to tomorrow as ICE Scum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaand I'm on board with this plan.
> 
> Deal with the devil and you're gonna get burned.  If we leave known fire alive another night, that puts our win condition is peril.  Our best chances are to take out Gath now which limits the NK's, then go after Sam and his partner afterwards to clean up.
Click to expand...



SR needs to be in here to figure out who to protect with the doc.


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Annnnnyyyway...
> 
> First off, let me just come out and say that House is clueless.
> 
> Town or scum, this is just my play style. If he doesn't like it, too bad.
> 
> In any case, however, I have just finished ironing out the terms of a deal with Cafe. You can take it or leave it, the choice is up to you.
> 
> I am *FIRE SCUM*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm clueless but I had you tripping balls.  So... what's that make you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't pat yourself on the back too much House, he was trying to get my attention BEFORE the two of you started in on one another. Just sayin'. He KNEW I figured him out and was speaking to him in East.
Click to expand...


I've had him fingered for a long time, he just wouldn't participate enough to impeach.


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Annnnnyyyway...
> 
> First off, let me just come out and say that House is clueless.
> 
> Town or scum, this is just my play style. If he doesn't like it, too bad.
> 
> In any case, however, I have just finished ironing out the terms of a deal with Cafe. You can take it or leave it, the choice is up to you.
> 
> I am *FIRE SCUM*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm clueless but I had you tripping balls.  So... what's that make you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Don't pat yourself on the back too much House, he was trying to get my attention BEFORE the two of you started in on one another. Just sayin'. He KNEW I figured him out and was speaking to him in East.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I've had him fingered for a long time*, he just wouldn't participate enough to impeach.
Click to expand...



Back to the porn I see.


----------



## House

I can't tell you guys when I'm about to go to bed, because that's when shit goes down... every damned time!


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> I can't tell you guys when I'm about to go to bed, because that's when shit goes down... every damned time!




LMAO


----------



## Sgt_Gath

House said:


> I've had him fingered for a long time, he just wouldn't participate enough to impeach.



Uh huh... 

Sure you did.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Anyway, I'm going to turn in as well.

In case I don't see y'all again, allow me to say...

_*"CURSESS!!! FOILED AGAIN!!!"
*_
and...
_*
"YOU HAVE NOT SEEN THE LAST OF ME, TOWNIE SCUM!!!"  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*_
G'night, everybody.*



*

_*
*_


----------



## CaféAuLait

WE DO NEED TO ENSURE MERTEX IS HERE BEFORE THE LYNCH THOUGH!!! SHE WAS V/LA. ( I think)


----------



## CaféAuLait

Night Gath!!!


----------



## MathBlade

CaféAuLait said:


> WE DO NEED TO ENSURE MERTEX IS HERE BEFORE THE LYNCH THOUGH!!! SHE WAS V/LA. ( I think)


Nights are two/three days? She is back Saturday? Plenty of time right?


----------



## House

Sgt_Gath said:


> _*"YOU HAVE NOT SEEN THE LAST OF ME, TOWNIE SCUM!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_



And he's _still_ ignorant of the proper context of scum in this game, lol.


----------



## CaféAuLait

MathBlade said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> WE DO NEED TO ENSURE MERTEX IS HERE BEFORE THE LYNCH THOUGH!!! SHE WAS V/LA. ( I think)
> 
> 
> 
> Nights are two/three days? She is back Saturday? Plenty of time right?
Click to expand...



I think 2 days. And I was not sure if she said she would be back Sunday or Sat night, if Sat night, she will be too late with her protect.


----------



## MathBlade

CaféAuLait said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> WE DO NEED TO ENSURE MERTEX IS HERE BEFORE THE LYNCH THOUGH!!! SHE WAS V/LA. ( I think)
> 
> 
> 
> Nights are two/three days? She is back Saturday? Plenty of time right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think 2 days. And I was not sure if she said she would be back Sunday or Sat night, if Sat night, she will be too late with her protect.
Click to expand...

Oh shit

*Unvote*


----------



## CaféAuLait

Sgt_Gath said:


> Annnnnyyyway...
> 
> First off, let me just come out and say that House is clueless.
> 
> Town or scum, this is just my play style. If he doesn't like it, too bad.
> 
> In any case, however, I have just finished ironing out the terms of a deal with Cafe. You can take it or leave it, the choice is up to you.
> 
> I am *FIRE SCUM*.
> 
> However, I am fire scum who is willing to make a deal.
> 
> If you lynch Sam today, rather than me, I will use my NK ability to target one poster of your choice who you suspect to be Ice. I will report the results to you the next day.
> 
> What say you?
> 
> (Lol. Watch Ice totally flip their pants now.)



I meant to say to you in East the other issue with this "deal" you offered to let you live is, you all can't kill one another. Scum can't kill Scum, unless that changed beginning of Day 4. So your offer here would not do anything.... I just meant to say that earlier, but forgot to type it out.


----------



## CaféAuLait

MathBlade said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> WE DO NEED TO ENSURE MERTEX IS HERE BEFORE THE LYNCH THOUGH!!! SHE WAS V/LA. ( I think)
> 
> 
> 
> Nights are two/three days? She is back Saturday? Plenty of time right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think 2 days. And I was not sure if she said she would be back Sunday or Sat night, if Sat night, she will be too late with her protect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh shit
> 
> *Unvote*
Click to expand...




Well, either way, Ice will only get one of us, not two Fire will be eliminated. Flash lynch tomorrow and then onto the last scum. But I think your unvote is probably a good idea until we get a town consensus about what to do. I am going to look for Mertex's post, Be back in a few.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

CaféAuLait said:


> I meant to say to you in East the other issue with this "deal" you offered to let you live is, you all can't kill one another. Scum can't kill Scum, unless that changed beginning of Day 4. So your offer here would not do anything.... I just meant to say that earlier, but forgot to type it out.



True, but that's why I offered to report back with it my result. Lol

It'd give you a better shot of fingering Sam's partner than simple guessing.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Sgt_Gath said:


> True, but that's why I offered to report back with it my result. Lol
> 
> It'd give you a better shot of fingering Sam's partner than simple guessing.



If scum actually can kill scum now, it would also save you from having to put a lynch together at all the next day.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Sgt_Gath said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> I meant to say to you in East the other issue with this "deal" you offered to let you live is, you all can't kill one another. Scum can't kill Scum, unless that changed beginning of Day 4. So your offer here would not do anything.... I just meant to say that earlier, but forgot to type it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True, but that's why I offered to report back with it my result. Lol
> 
> It'd give you a better shot of fingering Sam's partner than simple guessing.
Click to expand...



Maybe, but you can still whack a townie. :/ The issue is we would have to let you live and then take longer to kill Ice leaving possibly two kills and not one.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Sgt_Gath said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> True, but that's why I offered to report back with it my result. Lol
> 
> It'd give you a better shot of fingering Sam's partner than simple guessing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If scum actually can kill scum now, it would also save you from having to put a lynch together at all the next day.
Click to expand...



True, but that was just a guess on my part because of what Wake said in the start of the game (about reconsidering that aspect of the game) then his announcement before Day 4.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

CaféAuLait said:


> Maybe, but you can still whack a townie. :/ The issue is we would have to let you live and then take longer to kill Ice leaving possibly two kills and not one.



Sure. There's an element of risk to it. 

That's why I proposed it in the first place. It's not _totally_ against my win condition.

However, if your guess turns out to be correct, you stand to gain a lot as well. It might very well be worth your while as such.

As I said before though, it's up to you guys. I'm not going to be around a whole lot this weekend anyway, so I figured that we might as well get this out of the way early. lol


----------



## CaféAuLait

Sgt_Gath said:


> FYI, no one has ever targeted Mertex to my knowledge.
> 
> The night fire and ice cancelled one another out, we both targeted FA.
> 
> Just sayin'...




FA is a popular guy. LOL And I recall FA being suspect to Sam in Central. This makes sense for Ice to hit FA.Weird you both picked FA that night, given all the choices, and then you all redirected to get him last night, or was that Ice who killed FA last night? OMG Gath did _you_ kill Shai?!?!? OR was that Ice?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Sgt_Gath said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe, but you can still whack a townie. :/ The issue is we would have to let you live and then take longer to kill Ice leaving possibly two kills and not one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. There's an element of risk to it.
> 
> That's why I proposed it in the first place. It's not _totally_ against my win condition.
> 
> However, if your guess turns out to be correct, you stand to gain a lot as well. It might very well be worth your while as such.
> 
> As I said before though, it's up to you guys. I'm not going to be around a whole lot this weekend anyway, so I figured that we might as well get this out of the way early. lol
Click to expand...



I think it's too risky. Sorry. Unless others disagree with me. But that is my 2 cents.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

CaféAuLait said:


> FA is a popular guy. LOL And I recall FA being suspect to Sam in Central. This makes sense for Ice to hit FA.Weird you both picked FA that night, given all the choices, and then you all redirected to get him last night, or was that Ice who killed FA last night? OMG Gath did _you_ kill Shai?!?!? OR was that Ice?



Yea... Seemed kind of weird to me at the time too. lol

I actually picked him explicitly *because* he seemed like an out of the way target that wouldn't attract a lot of attention.

No, BTW, Shai was killed by Ice.


----------



## tso!

yessssssssssss

got Gath, got Sameech

not fucking bad.


----------



## tso!

this guy has ulterior motives - he has no reason to help us because he'll get lynched tomorrow anyway. I have seen leashing done multiple times, and it never. ever. works.

Am I voting Gath? I think I was 10 pages ago.


----------



## tso!

*Vote: Sgt_Gath*

Just in case.

Also, props to House for his play - his pressuring of Gath was good and he's dead fucking right in that we don't help Gath.


----------



## CaféAuLait

tso! said:


> *Vote: Sgt_Gath*
> 
> Just in case.
> 
> Also, props to House for his play - his pressuring of Gath was good and he's dead fucking right in that we don't help Gath.




You need to check our neighborhood TSO. House really had nothing to do with it and was told there, there could be no deal.  Gath knew I had him,  before he and House got into it, but I agree we got two and only need one more! 


Who do you think is the last Ice scum TSO?


----------



## CaféAuLait

We also need to keep in mind Mertex' s absence for the healing aspect of tonight.  So, I am unsure if we should wait 12 hours for the lynch to ensure she is back from V/LA to use her healing power. But I would not be surprised if Ice does not kill her to try and keep the game going longer, knowing they are losing Sam start of day 5. 

I suppose SR can weigh in on this since she seems to think out how to best ensure our survival.


----------



## CaféAuLait

I also think the extra time will give us a plan so the thread is not closed for night before we all can discuss what to do, thus hold off the lynch until SR weighs in sometime tomorrow (IRL, not game tomorrow)!and says what to do- so Mertex can at least read it when she returns from v/la.


----------



## CaféAuLait

tso! said:


> this guy has ulterior motives - he has no reason to help us because he'll get lynched tomorrow anyway. I have seen leashing done multiple times, and it never. ever. works.
> 
> Am I voting Gath? I think I was 10 pages ago.




Leashing? What does that mean. Pretty new to all these terms.


----------



## Wake

*VC will be added today.*


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wow-That was exciting!!

So we know, not that we didn't already, that Gath is fire scum and Sameech is ice scum.

I think the other ice is Aye.

I believe later or tomorrow we vote off Gath and have Mertex protect SR.

We know there is no jailer as Avi had the last set of keys. Not surprised there.

Let's give time for other townies to weigh in and Mertex to get back.

This game has been great, the best one we've played here yet, hands down. 

You guys realize we are going to get our first town win. 

I am not surprised Gath offered up the deal he did. It's actually a smart move on his part because he needs ice out of the game. However, he will die and lose anyway. So maybe he'd rather town win than ice.

Great job-all the townies!!


----------



## Wolfsister77

Actually scratch that. SR is ice proof. Mertex protects Cafe then.


----------



## sameech

You will discover that Gath is lying in the end BTW, but as long as he goes first, we have room for my mislynch so I will still win from the graveyard if you guys don't screw it up.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I will be voting Gath later today or tomorrow.

Plan wisely Sameech because tomorrow it is you.

Town is gonna win this one!!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> I think the other ice is Aye.



Ever get the feeling you should stop thinking, especially when you're wrong, which in this game, is quite common? Please lynch me so that after I flip town, the REAL townies will see the load of BS you've been spewing out all along. I dare you.


----------



## Wolfsister77

sameech said:


> You will discover that Gath is lying in the end BTW, but as long as he goes first, we have room for my mislynch so I will still win from the graveyard if you guys don't screw it up.



He has no reason to lie. He said he carried out the N1 kill. You are ice scum and are next after Gath.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the other ice is Aye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ever get the feeling you should stop thinking, especially when you're wrong, which in this game, is quite common? Please lynch me so that after I flip town, the REAL townies will see the load of BS you've been spewing out all along. I dare you.
Click to expand...


Actually, lately, I've been right a lot. No, we are lynching Gath first, then Sameech. By then, your guilt or innocence should be obvious.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the other ice is Aye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ever get the feeling you should stop thinking, especially when you're wrong, which in this game, is quite common? Please lynch me so that after I flip town, the REAL townies will see the load of BS you've been spewing out all along. I dare you.
Click to expand...


As long as they remember you said you were willing to believe Sameech over me.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Actually, since Aye was so willing to believe Sameech and help him try to set me up, I think her role in this is obvious.

Town win=

Gath today-fire
Sameech torrow-ice
Aye last-ice


----------



## sameech

Wolfsister77 said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> You will discover that Gath is lying in the end BTW, but as long as he goes first, we have room for my mislynch so I will still win from the graveyard if you guys don't screw it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has no reason to lie. He said he carried out the N1 kill. You are ice scum and are next after Gath.
Click to expand...


He also had no reason to confess.  I already said it was all a gambit.  I figured Avatar out all on my own but knew you guys would never lynch him and would never listen to me.  It is part of your hardheaded group meta.  It was a calculated Day 1 risk I was 100% sure on.  If he doesn't flip godfather, then you will know he was lying about me as was Avatar because only in a Godfather set up would a single player carry out the night kill.

Wait and see, it will be exciting.


----------



## Wolfsister77

sameech said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> You will discover that Gath is lying in the end BTW, but as long as he goes first, we have room for my mislynch so I will still win from the graveyard if you guys don't screw it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has no reason to lie. He said he carried out the N1 kill. You are ice scum and are next after Gath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He also had no reason to confess.  I already said it was all a gambit.  I figured Avatar out all on my own but knew you guys would never lynch him and would never listen to me.  It is part of your hardheaded group meta.  It was a calculated Day 1 risk I was 100% sure on.  If he doesn't flip godfather, then you will know he was lying about me as was Avatar because only in a Godfather set up would a single player carry out the night kill.
> 
> Wait and see, it will be exciting.
Click to expand...


In every one of these games, only 1 scum carries out the NK. In this setup, 1 from each team does it. He has every reason to be honest with us now-to get you.

Yes, it will be exciting-when town wins!!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> Actually, since Aye was so willing to believe Sameech and help him try to set me up, I think her role in this is obvious.
> 
> Town win=
> 
> Gath today-fire
> Sameech torrow-ice
> *Aye last-ice*



Once again, you are wrong about me, but keep on believing your own lies. Going in circles and chasing your own tail never got anyone anywhere.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, since Aye was so willing to believe Sameech and help him try to set me up, I think her role in this is obvious.
> 
> Town win=
> 
> Gath today-fire
> Sameech torrow-ice
> *Aye last-ice*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, you are wrong about me, but keep on believing your own lies. Going in circles and chasing your own tail never got anyone anywhere.
Click to expand...


You believe Sameech without ever questioning it and were more than willing to help him try to set me up. That's really all the proof I need but it doesn't matter. The pieces have been coming together for awhile now and there's time.  As long as town takes out Gath, then Sameech, it should be obvious where they go next.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> *In every one of these games, only 1 scum carries out the NK.* In this setup, 1 from each team does it. He has every reason to be honest with us now-to get you.
> 
> Yes, it will be exciting-when town wins!!



Wrong! Last game, it was not that way. There wasn't 1 that did the kills - it was scum as a group.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, since Aye was so willing to believe Sameech and help him try to set me up, I think her role in this is obvious.
> 
> Town win=
> 
> Gath today-fire
> Sameech torrow-ice
> *Aye last-ice*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, you are wrong about me, but keep on believing your own lies. Going in circles and chasing your own tail never got anyone anywhere.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You believe Sameech without ever questioning it and were more than willing to help him try to set me up. That's really all the proof I need but it doesn't matter. The pieces have been coming together for awhile now and there's time.  As long as town takes out Gath, then Sameech, it should be obvious where they go next.
Click to expand...


I really do hope they lynch me, just to prove you wrong about me.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *In every one of these games, only 1 scum carries out the NK.* In this setup, 1 from each team does it. He has every reason to be honest with us now-to get you.
> 
> Yes, it will be exciting-when town wins!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong! Last game, it was not that way. There wasn't 1 that did the kills - it was scum as a group.
Click to expand...


Wrong, Scum as a group decides who to kill. Only one of them carries out the kill. I should know this quite well, as I did this in game 3.


----------



## sameech

Wolfsister77 said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> You will discover that Gath is lying in the end BTW, but as long as he goes first, we have room for my mislynch so I will still win from the graveyard if you guys don't screw it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has no reason to lie. He said he carried out the N1 kill. You are ice scum and are next after Gath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He also had no reason to confess.  I already said it was all a gambit.  I figured Avatar out all on my own but knew you guys would never lynch him and would never listen to me.  It is part of your hardheaded group meta.  It was a calculated Day 1 risk I was 100% sure on.  If he doesn't flip godfather, then you will know he was lying about me as was Avatar because only in a Godfather set up would a single player carry out the night kill.
> 
> Wait and see, it will be exciting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In every one of these games, only 1 scum carries out the NK. In this setup, 1 from each team does it. He has every reason to be honest with us now-to get you.
> 
> Yes, it will be exciting-when town wins!!
Click to expand...


Only if they kill you.  I know you have all this irrational exuberance that Gath has set your Ice team up for the win, especially after you sucked up the place in Game 3 as scum, but other town members will see the light.  No Godfather=they are lying.  Hopefully others will see that and kill you after my mislynch so town can finally win in spite of your perpetual lying.


----------



## ScarletRage

We should take Gath up on his "offer". It does not change the plan one iota. If he backstabs us and tries to kill me, well that's life. He has already claimed firescum. Mertex heals cafe. If I flip dead, Gath is lynched.

Gath, your target is House or Mathblade.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77 said:


> Wow-That was exciting!!
> 
> So we know, not that we didn't already, that Gath is fire scum and Sameech is ice scum.
> 
> I think the other ice is Aye.
> 
> I believe later or tomorrow we vote off Gath and have Mertex protect SR.
> 
> We know there is no jailer as Avi had the last set of keys. Not surprised there.
> 
> Let's give time for other townies to weigh in and Mertex to get back.
> 
> This game has been great, the best one we've played here yet, hands down.
> 
> You guys realize we are going to get our first town win.
> 
> I am not surprised Gath offered up the deal he did. It's actually a smart move on his part because he needs ice out of the game. However, he will die and lose anyway. So maybe he'd rather town win than ice.
> 
> Great job-all the townies!!



Gath's deal is poorly structured but shows he has great promise as scum.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> We should take Gath up on his "offer". It does not change the plan one iota. If he backstabs us and tries to kill me, well that's life. He has already claimed firescum. Mertex heals cafe. If I flip dead, Gath is lynched.
> 
> Gath, your target is House or Mathblade.



I completely disagree.


----------



## Wolfsister77

sameech said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> You will discover that Gath is lying in the end BTW, but as long as he goes first, we have room for my mislynch so I will still win from the graveyard if you guys don't screw it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He has no reason to lie. He said he carried out the N1 kill. You are ice scum and are next after Gath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He also had no reason to confess.  I already said it was all a gambit.  I figured Avatar out all on my own but knew you guys would never lynch him and would never listen to me.  It is part of your hardheaded group meta.  It was a calculated Day 1 risk I was 100% sure on.  If he doesn't flip godfather, then you will know he was lying about me as was Avatar because only in a Godfather set up would a single player carry out the night kill.
> 
> Wait and see, it will be exciting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In every one of these games, only 1 scum carries out the NK. In this setup, 1 from each team does it. He has every reason to be honest with us now-to get you.
> 
> Yes, it will be exciting-when town wins!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only if they kill you.  I know you have all this irrational exuberance that Gath has set your Ice team up for the win, especially after you sucked up the place in Game 3 as scum, but other town members will see the light.  No Godfather=they are lying.  Hopefully others will see that and kill you after my mislynch so town can finally win in spite of your perpetual lying.
Click to expand...


LOL-Good one Sameech. I enjoy the humor.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *In every one of these games, only 1 scum carries out the NK.* In this setup, 1 from each team does it. He has every reason to be honest with us now-to get you.
> 
> Yes, it will be exciting-when town wins!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong! Last game, it was not that way. There wasn't 1 that did the kills - it was scum as a group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong, Scum as a group decides who to kill. Only one of them carries out the kill. I should know this quite well, as I did this in game 3.
Click to expand...


Me, Grandma, and FA were scum in the last game. We never picked one person to carry out the kill. I should know, since I was there and you weren't.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> We should take Gath up on his "offer". It does not change the plan one iota. If he backstabs us and tries to kill me, well that's life. He has already claimed firescum. Mertex heals cafe. If I flip dead, Gath is lynched.
> 
> Gath, your target is House or Mathblade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I completely disagree.
Click to expand...


Why? It doesn't fit into your 'plan'?


----------



## ScarletRage

CaféAuLait said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: Sgt Gath* as FIRE SCUM
> 
> Then
> 
> Vote: Sameech to tomorrow as ICE Scum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaand I'm on board with this plan.
> 
> Deal with the devil and you're gonna get burned.  If we leave known fire alive another night, that puts our win condition is peril.  Our best chances are to take out Gath now which limits the NK's, then go after Sam and his partner afterwards to clean up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> SR needs to be in here to figure out who to protect with the doc.
Click to expand...

If we like sgt gath against my advice, we heal you. We want conftowns in the game as long ad possible.


----------



## ScarletRage

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *In every one of these games, only 1 scum carries out the NK.* In this setup, 1 from each team does it. He has every reason to be honest with us now-to get you.
> 
> Yes, it will be exciting-when town wins!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong! Last game, it was not that way. There wasn't 1 that did the kills - it was scum as a group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong, Scum as a group decides who to kill. Only one of them carries out the kill. I should know this quite well, as I did this in game 3.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me, Grandma, and FA were scum in the last game. We never picked one person to carry out the kill. I should know, since I was there and you weren't.
Click to expand...

In this game, it is processed differently. Unless the mod has confirmed no tracker/watcher/jailkeeper/roleblocker the mod usually requires specificity as to who kills.


----------



## ScarletRage

tso! said:


> *Vote: Sgt_Gath*
> 
> Just in case.
> 
> Also, props to House for his play - his pressuring of Gath was good and he's dead fucking right in that we don't help Gath.


Yeah..give house the credit when he vaguely accuses Gath of being scum...meanwhile I had him pegged as scum yesterday.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *In every one of these games, only 1 scum carries out the NK.* In this setup, 1 from each team does it. He has every reason to be honest with us now-to get you.
> 
> Yes, it will be exciting-when town wins!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong! Last game, it was not that way. There wasn't 1 that did the kills - it was scum as a group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong, Scum as a group decides who to kill. Only one of them carries out the kill. I should know this quite well, as I did this in game 3.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me, Grandma, and FA were scum in the last game. We never picked one person to carry out the kill. I should know, since I was there and you weren't.
Click to expand...


Yes, and Sameech wasn't there either but he agrees with you.

I know that only one scum submits the kill. I did it in game 3-anyone can read the scum QT's from game 2 and 3 to see how it works. Please keep agreeing with ice scum more. It is very helpful.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> tso! said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: Sgt_Gath*
> 
> Just in case.
> 
> Also, props to House for his play - his pressuring of Gath was good and he's dead fucking right in that we don't help Gath.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah..give house the credit when he vaguely accuses Gath of being scum...meanwhile I had him pegged as scum yesterday.
Click to expand...


Do you really think that there would be fire scum in my hood and both ice scum there with just one townie-me?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

ScarletRage said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *In every one of these games, only 1 scum carries out the NK.* In this setup, 1 from each team does it. He has every reason to be honest with us now-to get you.
> 
> Yes, it will be exciting-when town wins!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong! Last game, it was not that way. There wasn't 1 that did the kills - it was scum as a group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong, Scum as a group decides who to kill. Only one of them carries out the kill. I should know this quite well, as I did this in game 3.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me, Grandma, and FA were scum in the last game. We never picked one person to carry out the kill. I should know, since I was there and you weren't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In this game, it is processed differently. Unless the mod has confirmed no tracker/watcher/jailkeeper/roleblocker the mod usually requires specificity as to who kills.
Click to expand...


I understand that. I was correcting what was bolded above, where Wolf mistakenly said "In every one of these games....". That was a false statement, which I already gave a reason for.


----------



## ScarletRage

Scum have a qt to discuss who to kill. Typically the last bolded action is accepted. In this game scum had to specify who.

Ex: Gath kills Mathblade


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77 said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tso! said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: Sgt_Gath*
> 
> Just in case.
> 
> Also, props to House for his play - his pressuring of Gath was good and he's dead fucking right in that we don't help Gath.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah..give house the credit when he vaguely accuses Gath of being scum...meanwhile I had him pegged as scum yesterday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you really think that there would be fire scum in my hood and both ice scum there with just one townie-me?
Click to expand...

Random generation is random.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wolfsister77 said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tso! said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: Sgt_Gath*
> 
> Just in case.
> 
> Also, props to House for his play - his pressuring of Gath was good and he's dead fucking right in that we don't help Gath.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah..give house the credit when he vaguely accuses Gath of being scum...meanwhile I had him pegged as scum yesterday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you really think that there would be fire scum in my hood and both ice scum there with just one townie-me?
Click to expand...


My hood being myself, Sameech, Avi, House. I am still mad at myself for believing we were all town and letting Avi and Sameech get to me.

I really doubt that with Avi being fire and Sameech being ice, that House is also ice.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *In every one of these games, only 1 scum carries out the NK.* In this setup, 1 from each team does it. He has every reason to be honest with us now-to get you.
> 
> Yes, it will be exciting-when town wins!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong! Last game, it was not that way. There wasn't 1 that did the kills - it was scum as a group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong, Scum as a group decides who to kill. Only one of them carries out the kill. I should know this quite well, as I did this in game 3.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me, Grandma, and FA were scum in the last game. We never picked one person to carry out the kill. I should know, since I was there and you weren't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, and Sameech wasn't there either but he agrees with you.
> 
> I know that only one scum submits the kill. I did it in game 3-anyone can read the scum QT's from game 2 and 3 to see how it works. Please keep agreeing with ice scum more. It is very helpful.
Click to expand...


You obviously did not read anything from the last game. All of us agreed on the kill, no individual carried it out - it was a group kill. Keep chasing your own tail, Wolf. You consistently lose sight of what your target is each time.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tso! said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: Sgt_Gath*
> 
> Just in case.
> 
> Also, props to House for his play - his pressuring of Gath was good and he's dead fucking right in that we don't help Gath.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah..give house the credit when he vaguely accuses Gath of being scum...meanwhile I had him pegged as scum yesterday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you really think that there would be fire scum in my hood and both ice scum there with just one townie-me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My hood being myself, Sameech, Avi, House. I am still mad at myself for believing we were all town and letting Avi and Sameech get to me.
> 
> I really doubt that with Avi being fire and Sameech being ice, that House is also ice.
Click to expand...


Random generation is random.

Your theory and my second theory both have my hood as total town.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tso! said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: Sgt_Gath*
> 
> Just in case.
> 
> Also, props to House for his play - his pressuring of Gath was good and he's dead fucking right in that we don't help Gath.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah..give house the credit when he vaguely accuses Gath of being scum...meanwhile I had him pegged as scum yesterday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you really think that there would be fire scum in my hood and both ice scum there with just one townie-me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My hood being myself, Sameech, Avi, House. I am still mad at myself for believing we were all town and letting Avi and Sameech get to me.
> 
> I really doubt that with Avi being fire and Sameech being ice, that House is also ice.
Click to expand...


Scarlet has had a hard on for me ever since I suspected her, and she wonders why her OMGUS b/s had me convinced she was scummy.

I stopped caring about her braying pages ago.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *In every one of these games, only 1 scum carries out the NK.* In this setup, 1 from each team does it. He has every reason to be honest with us now-to get you.
> 
> Yes, it will be exciting-when town wins!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong! Last game, it was not that way. There wasn't 1 that did the kills - it was scum as a group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong, Scum as a group decides who to kill. Only one of them carries out the kill. I should know this quite well, as I did this in game 3.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me, Grandma, and FA were scum in the last game. We never picked one person to carry out the kill. I should know, since I was there and you weren't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, and Sameech wasn't there either but he agrees with you.
> 
> I know that only one scum submits the kill. I did it in game 3-anyone can read the scum QT's from game 2 and 3 to see how it works. Please keep agreeing with ice scum more. It is very helpful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You obviously did not read anything from the last game. All of us agreed on the kill, no individual carried it out - it was a group kill. Keep chasing your own tail, Wolf. You consistently lose sight of what your target is each time.
Click to expand...


Your game didn't have any town PR's. It was an exception, not the rule and you know that. 

Your defense of Sameech is noted.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

ScarletRage said:


> Your theory and my second theory both have my hood as total town.



That would make 2 all-town neighborhoods then. Mine (South) is all town as well.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *In every one of these games, only 1 scum carries out the NK.* In this setup, 1 from each team does it. He has every reason to be honest with us now-to get you.
> 
> Yes, it will be exciting-when town wins!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong! Last game, it was not that way. There wasn't 1 that did the kills - it was scum as a group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong, Scum as a group decides who to kill. Only one of them carries out the kill. I should know this quite well, as I did this in game 3.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me, Grandma, and FA were scum in the last game. We never picked one person to carry out the kill. I should know, since I was there and you weren't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, and Sameech wasn't there either but he agrees with you.
> 
> I know that only one scum submits the kill. I did it in game 3-anyone can read the scum QT's from game 2 and 3 to see how it works. Please keep agreeing with ice scum more. It is very helpful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You obviously did not read anything from the last game. All of us agreed on the kill, no individual carried it out - it was a group kill. Keep chasing your own tail, Wolf. You consistently lose sight of what your target is each time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your game didn't have any town PR's. It was an exception, not the rule and you know that.
> 
> Your defense of Sameech is noted.
Click to expand...


Where in my reply above was I defending Sameech?


----------



## Wolfsister77

If anyone doesn't notice how Aye keeps defending Sam, you are blind.

We know Gath is fire scum. We know Sameech is ice scum. We can try to figure out the 3rd but we have to lynch in this order the next 2 days.

Gath first. Then Sameech.

If we take Gath's deal, we have a good shot at getting a townie killed and then ice has a shot at the other OR we put the ice proof townie or fire proof townie as risk because scum knows who they are. We can't trust Gath not to double cross us.

All town hoods are not that uncommon. There were a couple in game 3. 3 scum in a hood does not sound random to me at all.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your theory and my second theory both have my hood as total town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would make 2 all-town neighborhoods then. Mine (South) is all town as well.
Click to expand...


If you are scum, that's not all town.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *In every one of these games, only 1 scum carries out the NK.* In this setup, 1 from each team does it. He has every reason to be honest with us now-to get you.
> 
> Yes, it will be exciting-when town wins!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong! Last game, it was not that way. There wasn't 1 that did the kills - it was scum as a group.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong, Scum as a group decides who to kill. Only one of them carries out the kill. I should know this quite well, as I did this in game 3.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Me, Grandma, and FA were scum in the last game. We never picked one person to carry out the kill. I should know, since I was there and you weren't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, and Sameech wasn't there either but he agrees with you.
> 
> I know that only one scum submits the kill. I did it in game 3-anyone can read the scum QT's from game 2 and 3 to see how it works. Please keep agreeing with ice scum more. It is very helpful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You obviously did not read anything from the last game. All of us agreed on the kill, no individual carried it out - it was a group kill. Keep chasing your own tail, Wolf. You consistently lose sight of what your target is each time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your game didn't have any town PR's. It was an exception, not the rule and you know that.
> 
> Your defense of Sameech is noted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where in my reply above was I defending Sameech?
Click to expand...


You are parroting his line about one scum not carrying out the NK, just like you parroted his gambit stuff and his trying to set me up yesterday and said you believed him over me.

You are helping him and it is obvious to anyone paying attention.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your theory and my second theory both have my hood as total town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would make 2 all-town neighborhoods then. Mine (South) is all town as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are scum, that's not all town.
Click to expand...


And I know as a fact I'm town, much to your dismay. Hate to break it to you, but your rambling theories don't hold water, since you keep putting them in a sieve.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> You are parroting his line about one scum not carrying out the NK, just like you parroted his gambit stuff and his trying to set me up yesterday and said you believed him over me.
> 
> You are helping him and it is obvious to anyone paying attention.



Guess again! I spoke the truth about the previous game, even though you keep trying to twist it.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your theory and my second theory both have my hood as total town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would make 2 all-town neighborhoods then. Mine (South) is all town as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are scum, that's not all town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I know as a fact I'm town, much to your dismay. Hate to break it to you, but your rambling theories don't hold water, since you keep putting them in a sieve.
Click to expand...


If I am wrong, I'll apologize to you after town wins this one. But the fact of the matter is, you are the best prospect for the other ice scum. It will become even more obvious when you are still alive at the end when Gath and Sameech are gone.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are parroting his line about one scum not carrying out the NK, just like you parroted his gambit stuff and his trying to set me up yesterday and said you believed him over me.
> 
> You are helping him and it is obvious to anyone paying attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess again! I spoke the truth about the previous game, even though you keep trying to twist it.
Click to expand...


WTF? Last game is not this game and it has been explained why repeatedly.

You are just trying to confuse the issue and help Sameech. Last game is not this game and you know that.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your theory and my second theory both have my hood as total town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would make 2 all-town neighborhoods then. Mine (South) is all town as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are scum, that's not all town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I know as a fact I'm town, much to your dismay. Hate to break it to you, but your rambling theories don't hold water, since you keep putting them in a sieve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I am wrong, I'll apologize to you after town wins this one. But the fact of the matter is, you are the best prospect for the other ice scum. It will become even more obvious when you are still alive at the end when Gath and Sameech are gone.
Click to expand...


That's the best you can come up with? I don't want an apology from you. I want the rest of town to see that you are misguiding them with what you've said. For that matter, why shouldn't you be the better prospect for being scum?


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your theory and my second theory both have my hood as total town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would make 2 all-town neighborhoods then. Mine (South) is all town as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are scum, that's not all town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I know as a fact I'm town, much to your dismay. Hate to break it to you, but your rambling theories don't hold water, since you keep putting them in a sieve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I am wrong, I'll apologize to you after town wins this one. But the fact of the matter is, you are the best prospect for the other ice scum. It will become even more obvious when you are still alive at the end when Gath and Sameech are gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the best you can come up with? I don't want an apology from you. I want the rest of town to see that you are misguiding them with what you've said. For that matter, why shouldn't you be the better prospect for being scum?
Click to expand...


LOL-Take me out tonight. I dare you!! Freeze me. Go for it!!


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> We should take Gath up on his "offer". It does not change the plan one iota. If he backstabs us and tries to kill me, well that's life. He has already claimed firescum. Mertex heals cafe. If I flip dead, Gath is lynched.
> 
> Gath, your target is House or Mathblade.



Here's some logic you'd be hard pressed to argue, Scarlet...

If I were scum, I'd have advocated Gath's deal and directed him towards an easy sell to whittle down the town and increase my chances to win as the last remaining scum.

If I were scum, I'd have bused Sam and advocated his lynch to keep fire hunting down an extra night to continue the 2 kills/night.

Instead, I have been actively hunting & voted fire scum when almost nobody else was willing to do so, in order to cut the NK's down.

Your suspicion of me is irrational.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your theory and my second theory both have my hood as total town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would make 2 all-town neighborhoods then. Mine (South) is all town as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are scum, that's not all town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I know as a fact I'm town, much to your dismay. Hate to break it to you, but your rambling theories don't hold water, since you keep putting them in a sieve.
Click to expand...


My theories have been pretty solid lately and that's why you and Sameech want me lynched.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your theory and my second theory both have my hood as total town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would make 2 all-town neighborhoods then. Mine (South) is all town as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are scum, that's not all town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I know as a fact I'm town, much to your dismay. Hate to break it to you, but your rambling theories don't hold water, since you keep putting them in a sieve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I am wrong, I'll apologize to you after town wins this one. But the fact of the matter is, you are the best prospect for the other ice scum. It will become even more obvious when you are still alive at the end when Gath and Sameech are gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's the best you can come up with? I don't want an apology from you. I want the rest of town to see that you are misguiding them with what you've said. For that matter, why shouldn't you be the better prospect for being scum?
Click to expand...


My dear, if I am lynched, the finger is pointed straight at you. I'd be happy to volunteer if it weren't for the fact that we have 2 scum standing in line for the gallows now and lynching a townie would be a mistake. But otherwise, I'd happily volunteer just to show town your lies.


----------



## MathBlade

Can someone please explain why we do not lynch fire scum? It will save a townies life  only one shot would go off. 

In case we derp and do shoot me then Gath, Sameech, Aye/Wolf are my team suggestions. Aye/Wolf is an or.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I agree with lynching Gath first, then Sameech. That's my plan and I'll be back later today or tomorrow to vote. I will only vote someone other than Gath-Sameech, if we need to avoid a NL. Having 2 possible townie kills overnight is too risky. And mathblade, as long as Gath and Sameech are taken out, if you want to try to lynch me, that's fine because it will catch Aye. But please do the other 2 first so town can win.


----------



## sameech

God I love it when a gambit pays off better than expected.  MVP to Aye for cracking Gath.  Mislynch me which will confirm that Wolf is perpetuating a lie based on Avatar's lie based on my gambit, quickhammer her, and find out who among TN Lite and SR is the remaining scum and I'll have the champagne chilled in Victory Lane for our first (and much needed) proper town win where I will bore you with stories of how gambits do help town and how you should never ever ever try to paint popcorn ceilings unless you want to spend a week replacing them.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> In every one of these games, only 1 scum carries out the NK. In this setup, 1 from each team does it. He has every reason to be honest with us now-to get you.





Wolfsister77 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are parroting his line about one scum not carrying out the NK, just like you parroted his gambit stuff and his trying to set me up yesterday and said you believed him over me.
> 
> You are helping him and it is obvious to anyone paying attention.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess again! I spoke the truth about the previous game, even though you keep trying to twist it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF? Last game is not this game and it has been explained why repeatedly.
> 
> You are just trying to confuse the issue and help Sameech. Last game is not this game and you know that.
Click to expand...


I'm not the one trying to confuse anything. 

This is what you said, correct?


Wolfsister77 said:


> *In every one of these games, only 1 scum carries out the NK.* In this setup, 1 from each team does it. He has every reason to be honest with us now-to get you.



I simply corrected you on that, stating what was done in the last game. You went on to argue against it. End of story.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I am wrong, I'll apologize to you after town wins this one. But the fact of the matter is, you are the best prospect for the other ice scum. It will become even more obvious when you are still alive at the end when Gath and Sameech are gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the best you can come up with? I don't want an apology from you. I want the rest of town to see that you are misguiding them with what you've said. For that matter, why shouldn't you be the better prospect for being scum?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL-Take me out tonight. I dare you!! Freeze me. Go for it!!
Click to expand...


As town, I can't freeze anyone, but you already know that. Try again.


----------



## sameech

Hey, I just realized, we have already won if SR if telling the truth because Ice can't kill her!!!!!!

Party at my house.  Free paint stirrers for everybody


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> My dear, if I am lynched, the finger is pointed straight at you. I'd be happy to volunteer if it weren't for the fact that we have 2 scum standing in line for the gallows now and lynching a townie would be a mistake. But otherwise, I'd happily volunteer just to show town your lies.



Keep trying. Rewording what I said earlier directed to you is a big fail.



AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Ever get the feeling you should stop thinking, especially when you're wrong, which in this game, is quite common? Please lynch me so that after I flip town, the REAL townies will see the load of BS you've been spewing out all along. I dare you.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In every one of these games, only 1 scum carries out the NK. In this setup, 1 from each team does it. He has every reason to be honest with us now-to get you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are parroting his line about one scum not carrying out the NK, just like you parroted his gambit stuff and his trying to set me up yesterday and said you believed him over me.
> 
> You are helping him and it is obvious to anyone paying attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guess again! I spoke the truth about the previous game, even though you keep trying to twist it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF? Last game is not this game and it has been explained why repeatedly.
> 
> You are just trying to confuse the issue and help Sameech. Last game is not this game and you know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not the one trying to confuse anything.
> 
> This is what you said, correct?
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *In every one of these games, only 1 scum carries out the NK.* In this setup, 1 from each team does it. He has every reason to be honest with us now-to get you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I simply corrected you on that, stating what was done in the last game. You went on to argue against it. End of story.
Click to expand...


You know what's funny? Your partner is trying to tell me in the hood that I've outed myself as scum because a Godfather doesn't exist in this game. The problem with this is, a Godfather didn't exist in game 3 and still only 1 scum submitted and carried out the NK. This is essential in a game with town PR's. 

You are both parroting the same thing. You should really stop that and bus him instead, LOL.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> I agree with lynching Gath first, then Sameech. That's my plan and I'll be back later today or tomorrow to vote. I will only vote someone other than Gath-Sameech, if we need to avoid a NL. Having 2 possible townie kills overnight is too risky. And mathblade, as long as Gath and Sameech are taken out, if you want to try to lynch me, that's fine because it will catch Aye. But please do the other 2 first so town can win.



Yep, it'll catch me as town. Guaranteed!


----------



## Wolfsister77

Hi Aye and Sameech.

Happy Friday and see you guys later. LOL


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In every one of these games, only 1 scum carries out the NK. In this setup, 1 from each team does it. He has every reason to be honest with us now-to get you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are parroting his line about one scum not carrying out the NK, just like you parroted his gambit stuff and his trying to set me up yesterday and said you believed him over me.
> 
> You are helping him and it is obvious to anyone paying attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guess again! I spoke the truth about the previous game, even though you keep trying to twist it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF? Last game is not this game and it has been explained why repeatedly.
> 
> You are just trying to confuse the issue and help Sameech. Last game is not this game and you know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not the one trying to confuse anything.
> 
> This is what you said, correct?
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *In every one of these games, only 1 scum carries out the NK.* In this setup, 1 from each team does it. He has every reason to be honest with us now-to get you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I simply corrected you on that, stating what was done in the last game. You went on to argue against it. End of story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know what's funny? Your partner is trying to tell me in the hood that I've outed myself as scum because a Godfather doesn't exist in this game. The problem with this is, a Godfather didn't exist in game 3 and still only 1 scum submitted and carried out the NK. This is essential in a game with town PR's.
> 
> You are both parroting the same thing. You should really stop that and bus him instead, LOL.
Click to expand...


Nice deflection on what I said above. The fact still remains that you made a false statement, bolded above. Another false statement by you is that I have a partner in this game. As a VT, I have no partner. Only scum does. Try again. Falsehoods remain false, no matter how much you twist them in the toilet.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> In every one of these games, only 1 scum carries out the NK. In this setup, 1 from each team does it. He has every reason to be honest with us now-to get you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are parroting his line about one scum not carrying out the NK, just like you parroted his gambit stuff and his trying to set me up yesterday and said you believed him over me.
> 
> You are helping him and it is obvious to anyone paying attention.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guess again! I spoke the truth about the previous game, even though you keep trying to twist it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF? Last game is not this game and it has been explained why repeatedly.
> 
> You are just trying to confuse the issue and help Sameech. Last game is not this game and you know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not the one trying to confuse anything.
> 
> This is what you said, correct?
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *In every one of these games, only 1 scum carries out the NK.* In this setup, 1 from each team does it. He has every reason to be honest with us now-to get you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I simply corrected you on that, stating what was done in the last game. You went on to argue against it. End of story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know what's funny? Your partner is trying to tell me in the hood that I've outed myself as scum because a Godfather doesn't exist in this game. The problem with this is, a Godfather didn't exist in game 3 and still only 1 scum submitted and carried out the NK. This is essential in a game with town PR's.
> 
> You are both parroting the same thing. You should really stop that and bus him instead, LOL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice deflection on what I said above. The fact still remains that you made a false statement, bolded above. Another false statement by you is that I have a partner in this game. As a VT, I have no partner. Only scum does. Try again. Falsehoods remain false, no matter how much you twist them in the toilet.
Click to expand...


LOL-Have a good day Aye.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

[QUOTE="Wolfsister77, post: 9789269, member: 38281"

LOL-Have a good day Aye.[/QUOTE]

I am! Waiting on an architect to get me an updated ceiling/floor plan so I can fix what he f'ed up on the mechanical and plumbing side.


----------



## MathBlade

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> [QUOTE="Wolfsister77, post: 9789269, member: 38281"
> 
> LOL-Have a good day Aye.



I am! Waiting on an architect to get me an updated ceiling/floor plan so I can fix what he f'ed up on the mechanical and plumbing side.[/QUOTE]
You and Sameech should both hire contractors


----------



## Sgt_Gath

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> You obviously did not read anything from the last game. All of us agreed on the kill, no individual carried it out - it was a group kill. Keep chasing your own tail, Wolf. You consistently lose sight of what your target is each time.



The kills are solo this game. We select communally, and the nominate a member to carry out the kill.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

House said:


> Here's some logic you'd be hard pressed to argue, Scarlet...
> 
> If I were scum, I'd have advocated Gath's deal and directed him towards an easy sell to whittle down the town and increase my chances to win as the last remaining scum.



Or you would have simply tried to rush a lynch, so I could finger you as scum...

Oh wait! You did that already. lol


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Sgt_Gath said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some logic you'd be hard pressed to argue, Scarlet...
> 
> If I were scum, I'd have advocated Gath's deal and directed him towards an easy sell to whittle down the town and increase my chances to win as the last remaining scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or you would have simply tried to rush a lynch, so I could finger you as scum...
> 
> Oh wait! You did that already. lol
Click to expand...


Could *not**


----------



## Wolfsister77

Gath-if we took you up on your deal, who do you think the 2nd ice scum is?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

MathBlade said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL-Have a good day Aye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am! Waiting on an architect to get me an updated ceiling/floor plan so I can fix what he f'ed up on the mechanical and plumbing side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You and Sameech should both hire contractors
Click to expand...


Contractors!!! Don't get me started on em! I'm in engineering and have seen them do both good and bad things.


----------



## MathBlade

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL-Have a good day Aye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am! Waiting on an architect to get me an updated ceiling/floor plan so I can fix what he f'ed up on the mechanical and plumbing side.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You and Sameech should both hire contractors
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Contractors!!! Don't get me started on em! I'm in engineering and have seen them do both good and bad things.
Click to expand...

Lord knows it is better than me. Every handyman thing I did on mission trips involved destruction. Turns out I am good at that!


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Wolfsister77 said:


> Gath-if we took you up on your deal, who do you think the 2nd ice scum is?



Aye is my primary suspect, followed closely by House.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Sgt_Gath said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gath-if we took you up on your deal, who do you think the 2nd ice scum is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aye is my primary suspect, followed closely by House.
Click to expand...


If town agrees, I would be willing to let you target Aye. But I would want consensus from Cafe and SR at least before agreeing to this. They are confirmed town in my eyes.

@ScarletRage 

@CaféAuLait


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Sgt_Gath said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gath-if we took you up on your deal, who do you think the 2nd ice scum is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aye is my primary suspect, followed closely by House.
Click to expand...


Picking town huh? Go for it. Don't say I didn't warn any of you.


----------



## Wolfsister77

The reason I am considering this, is that Gath has the same objective as town to get rid of ice scum so he could be helpful to us on who the other one is besides Sameech. He has already confessed. He has nothing to lose. His deal with town is actually a good move on his part and I don't see why he wouldn't follow through with it because it would help ice if he didn't. Town can use it to our advantage to get a win for town. Especially since there is not a town consensus on who the other ice is yet.


----------



## House

Sgt_Gath said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's some logic you'd be hard pressed to argue, Scarlet...
> 
> If I were scum, I'd have advocated Gath's deal and directed him towards an easy sell to whittle down the town and increase my chances to win as the last remaining scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or you would have simply tried to rush a lynch, so I could finger you as scum...
> 
> Oh wait! You did that already. lol
Click to expand...

I didnt rush shit, scum.  I voted and stated my reason. 

Rushing would have been advocating others to do the same.

Wait... why am I bothering with confirmed scum?

Have a nice lynch, brah.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> The reason I am considering this, is that Gath has the same objective as town to get rid of ice scum so he could be helpful to us on who the other one is besides Sameech. He has already confessed. He has nothing to lose. His deal with town is actually a good move on his part and I don't see why he wouldn't follow through with it because it would help ice if he didn't. *Town can use it to our advantage to get a win for town.* Especially since there is not a town consensus on who the other ice is yet.



Not if you pick town for the NK, which I happen to be.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reason I am considering this, is that Gath has the same objective as town to get rid of ice scum so he could be helpful to us on who the other one is besides Sameech. He has already confessed. He has nothing to lose. His deal with town is actually a good move on his part and I don't see why he wouldn't follow through with it because it would help ice if he didn't. *Town can use it to our advantage to get a win for town.* Especially since there is not a town consensus on who the other ice is yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not if you pick town for the NK, which I happen to be.
Click to expand...


Who do you think the scum are?


----------



## House

The fact Gath wants to target Aye makes me more confident she's town, Wolf.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> The fact Gath wants to target Aye makes me more confident she's town, Wolf.



Gath wouldn't know who the other ice are and would be just as happy to kill them as town.

Who do you think the other ice is?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Everyone-Who is your suspect for the second ice scum?


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact Gath wants to target Aye makes me more confident she's town, Wolf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gath wouldn't know who the other ice are and would be just as happy to kill them as town.
> 
> Who do you think the other ice is?
Click to expand...


I'll address this after my shift ends.


----------



## tso!

I played a game with ScarletRage on MafiaScum a while back where we had a Serial Killer and three scum (heavily unbalanced in a small game, as it was, but never mind.) We found the Serial Killer d1. I wanted to lynch him. SR wanted to leash him. For whatever reason, we leashed him. The next day, Titus died, who was seen as nearly conftown, and scum went on to win.

The point of this story is to illustrate that SR thinks leashing works and it doesn't. Following this plan is tantamount to shooting ourselves in the face.

Vote Gath.


----------



## tso!

Titus = SR.

Also, leashing is directing scum kills in exchange for not lynching them.  Usually referenced as an SK term, it's also appropriate for multiball.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Kind of interesting how the "scummy" people are the ones getting the most twitchy and defensive about this, innit?


----------



## House

Sgt_Gath said:


> Kind of interesting how the "scummy" people are the ones getting the most twitchy and defensive about this, innit?



Townies have every right to doubt your motives, scum.

Your offer is tantamount to instant mislynch when you target an innocent suspect, which denies town the opportunity of information gathering.

Time is on town's side, not scum's. Rushing at this point is stupid.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

House said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of interesting how the "scummy" people are the ones getting the most twitchy and defensive about this, innit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Townies have every right to doubt your motives, scum.
> 
> Your offer is tantamount to instant mislynch when you target an innocent suspect, which denies town the opportunity of information gathering.
> 
> Time is on town's side, not scum's. Rushing at this point is stupid.
Click to expand...


And? So what?

If even we do mislynch by accident, it narrows down the pool of available suspects. The net-benefit of the act still goes towards town.

The only people who have *anything* whatsoever to fear from my proposal are Ice Scum who are afraid of being uncovered.


----------



## Wolfsister77

The only way I'd be interested in Gath's proposal is if he targeted Aye. There's been some discussion in my hood about TSO but I remember how badly Avi and Sameech and even Aye wanted to lynch TN D1 and how upset they were with me when they could not. I especially got crap for it in the neighborhood. Avi and Sameech were very disappointed. I can't imagine ice pushing to lynch their buddy so quickly.

I'd be willing to entertain the idea of mathblade as an alternative to Aye but she has not been defending Sameech's ideas the way Aye has.

TSO makes a very good point about the risks involved with going along with this however. Another point, House brought up in the hood is he could no kill and tell us he targeted any person he feels like and call them scum. So we would have to trust him. 

Anyway, when is Mertex back for sure? I want her around to protect Cafe if we do lynch Gath. SR will be around the whole game regardless then but we need Cafe also. Two nearly confirmed town in end game will help us catch the last scum.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> Everyone-Who is your suspect for the second ice scum?




I would like to hear Mathblade's, suspects.

Gath, confirmed Fire  Sameech Confirmed Ice ( Gath's confession to me in my neighborhood was far to candid for me to believe it is not Sam) not to mention I already believed it was Sam prior to his confession before Gath and House got into last night.

So last... ?????? = Last Ice


----------



## CaféAuLait

Oh and Sam now trying to convince us there is Godfather in this set up is beyond silly and his explanation for his 'gambit' has morphed...


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Oh and Sam now trying to convince us there is Godfather in this set up is beyond silly and his explanation for his 'gambit' has morphed...



He said the same in the hood while calling me scum. It was amusing.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Oh and I must mention, this all went down before it happened on the board. We were conversing, the way he explained what went down rang terribly true.

I have to disagree with SR on this one. We would be taking 2 risks. 1, my theory Scum can now kill scum is just that a theory. If they can't, we end up with a possible town kill- misfire by Gath If he is truthful- remember we are trusting scum here, (even if he was nice enough to expose himself before his impending lynch). Which could put us in real jeopardy. We could possibly lose our doc and another townie leaving Gath alive. On the flip side we get a report he did not kill Ice and we still have 2 scum from opposing teams alive, even if we lynch Sameech and two kills, even if one was a accident. So that is another 3 dead townies if we do happen to mislynch after  Sam, while leaving Gath alive. I get he says he is trying to play to his wincon, BUT the rest of his wincon is to KILL us.

I can't figure how it leaves us off as any better.

If someone wants to tell me, feel free.

BTW Sam has been all over lynching SR or calling her scum in Central as well, prior to last nights events. I don't think he would have been pushing for her bus AND on top of that I don't think she picked her PR out of the air, which matches mine but opposite.


----------



## House

Sgt_Gath said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of interesting how the "scummy" people are the ones getting the most twitchy and defensive about this, innit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Townies have every right to doubt your motives, scum.
> 
> Your offer is tantamount to instant mislynch when you target an innocent suspect, which denies town the opportunity of information gathering.
> 
> Time is on town's side, not scum's. Rushing at this point is stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And? So what?
> 
> If even we do mislynch by accident, it narrows down the pool of available suspects. The net-benefit of the act still goes towards town.
Click to expand...


The town stands to gain nothing by trusting scum that we can't attain on or own, and we stand to lose more innocents every day you are alive.

There are 7 of us left in this game.  Even in a worst case scenario, that still gives us 6 game days to find ONE scum if we lynch you now to cut the NKs down to 1. Maybe even more.

TL;DR> You got nothin'


----------



## Wolfsister77

We could just lynch our two scum suspects over the next 2 days and I think the 3rd will have a tough time hiding after that. There are 3 nearly confirmed towns alive still. Even if we don't come to a decision on the 3rd scum right this minute, it will become more obvious endgame who it is.


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of interesting how the "scummy" people are the ones getting the most twitchy and defensive about this, innit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Townies have every right to doubt your motives, scum.
> 
> Your offer is tantamount to instant mislynch when you target an innocent suspect, which denies town the opportunity of information gathering.
> 
> Time is on town's side, not scum's. Rushing at this point is stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And? So what?
> 
> If even we do mislynch by accident, it narrows down the pool of available suspects. The net-benefit of the act still goes towards town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The town stands to gain nothing by trusting scum that we can't attain on or own, and we stand to lose more innocents every day you are alive.
> 
> 
> 
> There are 7 of us left in this game.  Even in a worst case scenario, that still gives us 6 game days to find ONE scum if we lynch you now to cut the NKs down to 1. Maybe even more.
> 
> TL;DR> You got nothin'
Click to expand...


Yup, Sam is scum. He is next, I suggest everyone read their hoods, look for tells if you have scum in your hood. Look for those you know is scum who they were going hard after being scum, and or those they left off their reads list. Avatar, when I said Gath was scum several times before his departure, kinda swiped it away, as if I had never said it in some instances. AND last night I was rereading where Grandma mentions Gath's absence on the thread here. Avatar agrees his absence is noticeable and Voilà Gath appears in the thread here.

Look around you all.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I'll recheck my hood since there/were 2 in there and see what they had to say. Tight now, Sameech is just calling me scum but I'll check what he said earlier too. Good idea.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Tight=Right


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> Tight=Right


Yes, right is right.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> I'll recheck my hood since there/were 2 in there and see what they had to say. Tight now, Sameech is just calling me scum but I'll check what he said earlier too. Good idea.




He has been calling you scum in Central, but  kinda being wishy washy on it, I can't imagine he was trying to bus you too by voting you. BUT I am keeping all options on the table- I have to, this is mafia scum afterall and you pushing to out my role gave me the scum heebie jeebies. Just my honest two cents on the matter.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Sgt Gath Fire SCUM
SR Ice Proof
TSO
Sameech ICE SCUM
AyeCant see you
House
Cafeaulait Fire Proof
Mathblade
Mertex DOC
Wolfsister
_
House, Math, Wolf, TSO, Aye

Everyone needs to pick their strongest suspect(s) and give a reason why if you can please. Look for interactions between Sam and others, except recall Avatar and Gath are scum when looking at his convos or votes. 





_


----------



## Wolfsister77

Cafe-I've been pushing Sameech like a mad woman and he's been calling me scum here and in the hood big time and voting me. If you really want to think I'm the other, that is more than fine if you have to lynch me as long as you get the 2 confirmed scum first so town can win. I'm not even going to fight it at this point. The important people to survive until the end are the for sure town's. If you lynch the 2 scum, I am expendable and don't have to survive to win. I can tell you it is a mislynch but that's what everyone will say now so do what you must.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> Cafe-I've been pushing Sameech like a mad woman and he's been calling me scum here and in the hood big time and voting me. If you really want to think I'm the other, that is more than fine if you have to lynch me as long as you get the 2 confirmed scum first so town can win. I'm not even going to fight it at this point. The important people to survive until the end are the for sure town's. If you lynch the 2 scum, I am expendable and don't have to survive to win. I can tell you it is a mislynch but that's what everyone will say now so do what you must.





If you have been paying attention, when I post, I post my thoughts many a time. Sometimes they all come pouring out. I told you I was being honest on my thoughts on you. Just because it is a thought by no means did it mean I was or am pushing for your lynch. I told you it was my honest thought on the matter of you pushing people to out their roles, esp when we had scum on the hook, *not one but two ( Gath and Sam) *. So it was unnecessary to have outed roles yesterday IMO. So please, do not think I am advocating your lynch. Sometimes its good to read and maybe retain the info for the future so as not to appear in a manner which is detrimental to town. That is all.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Oh and I might as well state the top two on my list are

Math.

Math for seemingly covering for Sam AND because I has her pegged as scum before she replaced Mebelle.

Aye WAS on my list because of convos ( vig shot and outing Rosie)  which happened in Central but they would have made her Fire scum. It was her insistence about the VIG and her timing which made me think she was scum.* BUT* looking back on the conversations Sam had no clue how her ability worked. He wanted Aye to take the Vig shot at Avi. For him not to know how Aye's ability worked, makes me want to cross her off my list.


----------



## Wake

I apologize for being late with the VC. I got hit by some sort of flu that put me on my back, sleeping for around five hours. Going to get to this VC once my body stops hurting everywhere.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cafe-I've been pushing Sameech like a mad woman and he's been calling me scum here and in the hood big time and voting me. If you really want to think I'm the other, that is more than fine if you have to lynch me as long as you get the 2 confirmed scum first so town can win. I'm not even going to fight it at this point. The important people to survive until the end are the for sure town's. If you lynch the 2 scum, I am expendable and don't have to survive to win. I can tell you it is a mislynch but that's what everyone will say now so do what you must.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have been paying attention, when I post, I post my thoughts many a time. Sometimes they all come pouring out. I told you I was being honest on my thoughts on you. Just because it is a thought by no means did it mean I was or am pushing for your lynch. I told you it was my honest thought on the matter of you pushing people to out their roles, esp when we had scum on the hook, *not one but two ( Gath and Sam) *. So it was unnecessary to have outed roles yesterday IMO. So please, do not think I am advocating your lynch. Sometimes its good to read and maybe retain the info for the future so as not to appear in a manner which is detrimental to town. That is all.
Click to expand...


Fine, I am also going to say my thoughts as well. I think we all should put our thoughts here. It's why I asked who everyone's suspects are. 

The outing of the roles was necessary because we did not have Gath or Sameech solid at that time and several wanted to vote SR-at least 3 or 4. So it had to be done. IMO, yes it was very necessary. Mainly to avoid mislynching SR and to get town on track and all on the same page to lynch scum which was and is crucial. 

I have already said who I am suspicious of and my reasons. I am also cool with a mislynch if enough people suspect me-besides Sameech and Aye-so that town will go after who I suspect and can still win when it is shown I am town. I don't need to be around until the end. The for sure towns do so the last scum can't hide or try to push another townie as scum. I'd much rather go then have you or SR or Mertex go.

So let's just do one thing at a time here. I'm hoping everyone shares and yes, I will check my hood and see what Sameech had to say as well as Avi when I have time.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> I apologize for being late with the VC. I got hit by some sort of flu that put me on my back, sleeping for around five hours. Going to get to this VC once my body stops hurting everywhere.



Go back to sleep. Later I'll do a rough vote count before we all decide to cast our votes. It isn't essential right now for you to have a vc for us.  Feel better Wake.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cafe-I've been pushing Sameech like a mad woman and he's been calling me scum here and in the hood big time and voting me. If you really want to think I'm the other, that is more than fine if you have to lynch me as long as you get the 2 confirmed scum first so town can win. I'm not even going to fight it at this point. The important people to survive until the end are the for sure town's. If you lynch the 2 scum, I am expendable and don't have to survive to win. I can tell you it is a mislynch but that's what everyone will say now so do what you must.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have been paying attention, when I post, I post my thoughts many a time. Sometimes they all come pouring out. I told you I was being honest on my thoughts on you. Just because it is a thought by no means did it mean I was or am pushing for your lynch. I told you it was my honest thought on the matter of you pushing people to out their roles, esp when we had scum on the hook, *not one but two ( Gath and Sam) *. So it was unnecessary to have outed roles yesterday IMO. So please, do not think I am advocating your lynch. Sometimes its good to read and maybe retain the info for the future so as not to appear in a manner which is detrimental to town. That is all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fine, I am also going to say my thoughts as well. I think we all should put our thoughts here. It's why I asked who everyone's suspects are.
> 
> The outing of the roles was necessary because we did not have Gath or Sameech solid at that time and several wanted to vote SR-at least 3 or 4. So it had to be done. IMO, yes it was very necessary. Mainly to avoid mislynching SR and to get town on track and all on the same page to lynch scum which was and is crucial.
> 
> I have already said who I am suspicious of and my reasons. I am also cool with a mislynch if enough people suspect me-besides Sameech and Aye-so that town will go after who I suspect and can still win when it is shown I am town. I don't need to be around until the end. The for sure towns do so the last scum can't hide or try to push another townie as scum. I'd much rather go then have you or SR or Mertex go.
> 
> So let's just do one thing at a time here. I'm hoping everyone shares and yes, I will check my hood and see what Sameech had to say as well as Avi when I have time.
Click to expand...


No, we had caught Sam in his lies which you and House confirmed. Gath had been caught the night before, and I knew he was scum as well. *I would have declared if I thought SR was going to be lynched.*


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> I apologize for being late with the VC. I got hit by some sort of flu that put me on my back, sleeping for around five hours. Going to get to this VC once my body stops hurting everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go back to sleep. Later I'll do a rough vote count before we all decide to cast our votes. It isn't essential right now for you to have a vc for us.  Feel better Wake.
Click to expand...




I'll bet Wolf and others can help you out here with and unofficial count Wake, GET BETTER.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cafe-I've been pushing Sameech like a mad woman and he's been calling me scum here and in the hood big time and voting me. If you really want to think I'm the other, that is more than fine if you have to lynch me as long as you get the 2 confirmed scum first so town can win. I'm not even going to fight it at this point. The important people to survive until the end are the for sure town's. If you lynch the 2 scum, I am expendable and don't have to survive to win. I can tell you it is a mislynch but that's what everyone will say now so do what you must.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have been paying attention, when I post, I post my thoughts many a time. Sometimes they all come pouring out. I told you I was being honest on my thoughts on you. Just because it is a thought by no means did it mean I was or am pushing for your lynch. I told you it was my honest thought on the matter of you pushing people to out their roles, esp when we had scum on the hook, *not one but two ( Gath and Sam) *. So it was unnecessary to have outed roles yesterday IMO. So please, do not think I am advocating your lynch. Sometimes its good to read and maybe retain the info for the future so as not to appear in a manner which is detrimental to town. That is all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fine, I am also going to say my thoughts as well. I think we all should put our thoughts here. It's why I asked who everyone's suspects are.
> 
> The outing of the roles was necessary because we did not have Gath or Sameech solid at that time and several wanted to vote SR-at least 3 or 4. So it had to be done. IMO, yes it was very necessary. Mainly to avoid mislynching SR and to get town on track and all on the same page to lynch scum which was and is crucial.
> 
> I have already said who I am suspicious of and my reasons. I am also cool with a mislynch if enough people suspect me-besides Sameech and Aye-so that town will go after who I suspect and can still win when it is shown I am town. I don't need to be around until the end. The for sure towns do so the last scum can't hide or try to push another townie as scum. I'd much rather go then have you or SR or Mertex go.
> 
> So let's just do one thing at a time here. I'm hoping everyone shares and yes, I will check my hood and see what Sameech had to say as well as Avi when I have time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, we had caught Sam in his lies which you and House confirmed. Gath had been caught the night before, and I knew he was scum as well. *I would have declared if I thought SR was going to be lynched.*
Click to expand...


I would never have known you would of declared now would I? And we still had 3 people voting SR and TSO declaring her scum.

I did what I thought was right and take full responsibility for it. I really don't care to argue this now because it is done.


----------



## CaféAuLait

I am thinking you may be off on Aye, Wolf. Redirect your thoughts for a bit. I am going to as well. I may be wrong, just as I said earlier everyone is on the table for me.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cafe-I've been pushing Sameech like a mad woman and he's been calling me scum here and in the hood big time and voting me. If you really want to think I'm the other, that is more than fine if you have to lynch me as long as you get the 2 confirmed scum first so town can win. I'm not even going to fight it at this point. The important people to survive until the end are the for sure town's. If you lynch the 2 scum, I am expendable and don't have to survive to win. I can tell you it is a mislynch but that's what everyone will say now so do what you must.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have been paying attention, when I post, I post my thoughts many a time. Sometimes they all come pouring out. I told you I was being honest on my thoughts on you. Just because it is a thought by no means did it mean I was or am pushing for your lynch. I told you it was my honest thought on the matter of you pushing people to out their roles, esp when we had scum on the hook, *not one but two ( Gath and Sam) *. So it was unnecessary to have outed roles yesterday IMO. So please, do not think I am advocating your lynch. Sometimes its good to read and maybe retain the info for the future so as not to appear in a manner which is detrimental to town. That is all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fine, I am also going to say my thoughts as well. I think we all should put our thoughts here. It's why I asked who everyone's suspects are.
> 
> The outing of the roles was necessary because we did not have Gath or Sameech solid at that time and several wanted to vote SR-at least 3 or 4. So it had to be done. IMO, yes it was very necessary. Mainly to avoid mislynching SR and to get town on track and all on the same page to lynch scum which was and is crucial.
> 
> I have already said who I am suspicious of and my reasons. I am also cool with a mislynch if enough people suspect me-besides Sameech and Aye-so that town will go after who I suspect and can still win when it is shown I am town. I don't need to be around until the end. The for sure towns do so the last scum can't hide or try to push another townie as scum. I'd much rather go then have you or SR or Mertex go.
> 
> So let's just do one thing at a time here. I'm hoping everyone shares and yes, I will check my hood and see what Sameech had to say as well as Avi when I have time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, we had caught Sam in his lies which you and House confirmed. Gath had been caught the night before, and I knew he was scum as well. *I would have declared if I thought SR was going to be lynched.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would never have known you would of declared now would I? And we still had 3 people voting SR and TSO declaring her scum.
> 
> I did what I thought was right and take full responsibility for it. I really don't care to argue this now because it is done.
Click to expand...


We are conversing Wolf, not arguing.

TSO was in the game for what 4 or 5 posts and automatically declared SR scum after he stated he would not read? Try to take everything into account, his declaring her scum then asking if we lynched her yet made me very uneasy. It also made me think back to TN's thing with Mertex, what a better way for scum to ensure town is not protected, buddy up to who you think is the doc and have them unnecessarily protect themselves as scum, that don't need it. I don't know what to think of TSO given he replaced TN who says he did not know he even had a hood, when that was a major topic of discussion in the beginning of the game?


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> I am thinking you may be off on Aye, Wolf. Redirect your thoughts for a bit. I am going to as well. I may be wrong, just as I said earlier everyone is on the table for me.



OK Cafe, I agree, lets focus. Here is my case on Aye and you can tell me if you agree or not. This isn't critical until after a couple more days are up and then it should be easier to find the 3rd anyway.

-First TSO was someone Avi and Sameech hardcore wanted to lynch D1 and gave me a ton of crap when they could not. He has been fairly townie since replacing in.

-Second, mathblade has not really been defending Sameech the way Aye has and seemed genuinely upset once you came out as fireproof that she was wrong. 

-Aye spent yesterday and today telling us all of Sam's suspicions of me, much of which is not entirely truthful of how I behaved in the hood, suggested the day before that this was a gambit of Sam's which he also has said, was defending his Godfather talk by saying all scum carried out the kill in game 4 trying to call me wrong for saying only one will carry out the kill this game and Gath was not lying when he said he did it and not Avi, and has been helping Sameech set me up as scum. She even said yesterday, she believes him over me.

I will review everything he has said in the hood about others and provide any more info. I can find.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking you may be off on Aye, Wolf. Redirect your thoughts for a bit. I am going to as well. I may be wrong, just as I said earlier everyone is on the table for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK Cafe, I agree, lets focus. Here is my case on Aye and you can tell me if you agree or not. This isn't critical until after a couple more days are up and then it should be easier to find the 3rd anyway.
> 
> -First TSO was someone Avi and Sameech hardcore wanted to lynch D1 and gave me a ton of crap when they could not. He has been fairly townie since replacing in.
> 
> -Second, mathblade has not really been defending Sameech the way Aye has and seemed genuinely upset once you came out as fireproof that she was wrong.
> 
> -Aye spent yesterday and today telling us all of Sam's suspicions of me, much of which is not entirely truthful of how I behaved in the hood, suggested the day before that this was a gambit of Sam's which he also has said, was defending his Godfather talk by saying all scum carried out the kill in game 4 trying to call me wrong for saying only one will carry out the kill this game and Gath was not lying when he said he did it and not Avi, and has been helping Sameech set me up as scum. She even said yesterday, she believes him over me.
> 
> I will review everything he has said in the hood about others and provide any more info. I can find.
Click to expand...



I thought about that too which made me thing TN/TSO may be town and probably is. It was just hard for me to read him as town because of asking if we lynched someone when he admitted he had not even bothered to read the thread. That's all.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

House said:


> The town stands to gain nothing by trusting scum that we can't attain on or own, and we stand to lose more innocents every day you are alive.
> 
> There are 7 of us left in this game.  Even in a worst case scenario, that still gives us 6 game days to find ONE scum if we lynch you now to cut the NKs down to 1. Maybe even more.
> 
> TL;DR> You got nothin'



Or you could select my target wisely, and basically win the game outright.

Like I said, it's up to all of you. If you want to take two weeks to do what could probably be done in two days using my method, that's your prerogative.


----------



## tso!

TSO was in the game for what 4 or 5 posts and automatically declared SR scum after he stated he would not read? Try to take everything into account, his declaring her scum then asking if we lynched her yet made me very uneasy. It also made me think back to TN's thing with Mertex, what a better way for scum to ensure town is not protected, buddy up to who you think is the doc and have them unnecessarily protect themselves as scum, that don't need it. I don't know what to think of TSO given he replaced TN who says he did not know he even had a hood, when that was a major topic of discussion in the beginning of the game?[/QUOTE]

This is a pretty bad misrep.

After I hardpushed SR, I re-aligned my reads, asked for a massclaim, confirmed her, and started pushing Sameech and Gath simultaneously. I also immediately questioned Sameech's legitimacy when I replaced in.


----------



## tso!

smh quotes.


----------



## CaféAuLait

tso! said:


> TSO was in the game for what 4 or 5 posts and automatically declared SR scum after he stated he would not read? Try to take everything into account, his declaring her scum then asking if we lynched her yet made me very uneasy. It also made me think back to TN's thing with Mertex, what a better way for scum to ensure town is not protected, buddy up to who you think is the doc and have them unnecessarily protect themselves as scum, that don't need it. I don't know what to think of TSO given he replaced TN who says he did not know he even had a hood, when that was a major topic of discussion in the beginning of the game?



This is a pretty bad misrep.

After I hardpushed SR, I re-aligned my reads, asked for a massclaim, confirmed her, and started pushing Sameech and Gath simultaneously. I also immediately questioned Sameech's legitimacy when I replaced in.[/QUOTE]


We discussed your "have we lynched SR comment in Central" 

My point to Wolf was how can we be sure of your reads on SR as scum when you came in all helter skelter at first gunning for SR and stating you were not going to read the thread.  Meaning how can your read on SR be from this game and not past game meta where the two of you interacted.  Simply put, I was not putting much into your scum read on SR due to lack on time on the game before you declared her scum.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Please let me clarify I am not trying to peg you as scum, I was trying to reason with Wolf everything needs to be taken into account. That's all. I did not mean to misrepresent you at all. If I have my apologies.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> ......
> -Aye spent yesterday and today telling us all of Sam's suspicions of me, much of which is not entirely truthful of how I behaved in the hood, suggested the day before that this was a gambit of Sam's which he also has said, was defending his Godfather talk by saying all scum carried out the kill in game 4 trying to call me wrong for saying only one will carry out the kill this game and Gath was not lying when he said he did it and not Avi, and has been helping Sameech set me up as scum. She even said yesterday, she believes him over me.
> .......



The posts you refer to where you say I was telling everyone about Sam's suspicions of you were in reference to Cafe asking me to verify what was said in particular posts made in Central.

I never defended anyone's 'godfather' talk. To do so would mean I am scum and know who the others are. I told you that in the last game, scum, as a group, made the NK's - not one did it individually. That was in response to you INSISTING that in EVERY game, only 1 scum does the kill. In no way did I quote anything Sam said in any of my responses to you on that. Somehow, you wove that little part in all by yourself.

FYI - I was only responding to the part I had bolded in my reply to you, which is below, along with my original response. I never said anything about this game in it.



AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wrong! Last game, it was not that way. There wasn't 1 that did the kills - it was scum as a group.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ......
> -Aye spent yesterday and today telling us all of Sam's suspicions of me, much of which is not entirely truthful of how I behaved in the hood, suggested the day before that this was a gambit of Sam's which he also has said, was defending his Godfather talk by saying all scum carried out the kill in game 4 trying to call me wrong for saying only one will carry out the kill this game and Gath was not lying when he said he did it and not Avi, and has been helping Sameech set me up as scum. She even said yesterday, she believes him over me.
> .......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The posts you refer to where you say I was telling everyone about Sam's suspicions of you were in reference to Cafe asking me to verify what was said in particular posts made in Central.
> 
> I never defended anyone's 'godfather' talk. To do so would mean I am scum and know who the others are. I told you that in the last game, scum, as a group, made the NK's - not one did it individually. That was in response to you INSISTING that in EVERY game, only 1 scum does the kill. In no way did I quote anything Sam said in any of my responses to you on that. Somehow, you wove that little part in all by yourself.
> 
> FYI - I was only responding to the part I had bolded in my reply to you, which is below, along with my original response. I never said anything about this game in it.
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong! Last game, it was not that way. There wasn't 1 that did the kills - it was scum as a group.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


And, of course, the damn forum software didn't put all of the post in:



AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *In every one of these games, only 1 scum carries out the NK.* In this setup, 1 from each team does it. He has every reason to be honest with us now-to get you.
> 
> Yes, it will be exciting-when town wins!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong! Last game, it was not that way. There wasn't 1 that did the kills - it was scum as a group.
Click to expand...


----------



## CaféAuLait

So that leaves us with:

_House, Math, Wolf, TSO, Aye
_
Aye possibly cleared due to interaction with Sam in Central.
TSO Cleared because both Avi and Sam wanted his lynch.

Which leaves:

Math
House
Wolf

My bet is on *Math*. Really no comment about Sam's scum slip and stated she would rather not give reasons due to possibly giving Sam a good retort.

I think House and Wolf are closer to town than Math. BUT I am not 100 percent anything, my money is on Math though.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Votes:


*4.1

ScarletRage (3): *_Mathblade,_ _AyeCantSeeYou, Mertex_
*MathBlade (2): *_Wolfsister77, ScarletRage_
*tn5421 (1): *_House_
*Sameech (1): *_Sgt_Gath_
*Not Voting (3): *_Sameech, CafeAuLait, tn5421
_
*4.2

ScarletRage (3): *_Mathblade, Mertex, House_
*Sgt_Gath (1): *_ScarletRage_
*Sameech (1): *_Sgt_Gath_
*
Not Voting (5): *_Sameech, T S O,_ _AyeCantSeeYou, CafeAuLait, Wolfsister77
_
*4.3*

*With 10 alive, it takes 6 to lynch!
Deadline is 9/14/14, @ 9AM central.
ScarletRage (2): *_Mathblade, Mertex_
*Sgt_Gath (1): *_ScarletRage_
*Sameech (1): *_Sgt_Gath_
*Wolfsister77 (1):* _Sameech_
*
Not Voting (5): *_T S O,_ _AyeCantSeeYou, CafeAuLait, House, Wolfsister77
_
*4.4*


*Sameech (2): *_Sgt_Gath, ScarletRage_
*Sgt_Gath (1): *_T S O_
*Wolfsister77 (1):* _Sameech_
*
Not Voting (6): *_AyeCantSeeYou, House, CafeAuLait, Mathblade, Mertex, Wolfsister77

No updated VC As of now. 


It's Mathblade, last Ice IMO. _


----------



## Wolfsister77

In my hood, granted with so many posts, I don't have time to read them in detail:

Who Avi suspected doesn't really play except for both him and Sameech were both after TN from the start.

Sameech pretty much suspected Cafe and FA from the start and after FA died, still suspected Cafe. He also suspected SR and then settled on SR or mathblade as the last fire. He did mention Aye only one time as a suspect and then dropped her in favor of mathblade. 

The last post is him pretty much calling me ice scum outright, LOL.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I can do a vc, just give me a minute.


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> Votes:
> 
> 
> *4.1
> 
> ScarletRage (3): *_Mathblade,_ _AyeCantSeeYou, Mertex_
> *MathBlade (2): *_Wolfsister77, ScarletRage_
> *tn5421 (1): *_House_
> *Sameech (1): *_Sgt_Gath_
> *Not Voting (3): *_Sameech, CafeAuLait, tn5421
> _
> *4.2
> 
> ScarletRage (3): *_Mathblade, Mertex, House_
> *Sgt_Gath (1): *_ScarletRage_
> *Sameech (1): *_Sgt_Gath_
> *
> Not Voting (5): *_Sameech, T S O,_ _AyeCantSeeYou, CafeAuLait, Wolfsister77
> _
> *4.3*
> 
> *With 10 alive, it takes 6 to lynch!
> Deadline is 9/14/14, @ 9AM central.
> ScarletRage (2): *_Mathblade, Mertex_
> *Sgt_Gath (1): *_ScarletRage_
> *Sameech (1): *_Sgt_Gath_
> *Wolfsister77 (1):* _Sameech_
> *
> Not Voting (5): *_T S O,_ _AyeCantSeeYou, CafeAuLait, House, Wolfsister77
> _
> *4.4*
> 
> 
> *Sameech (2): *_Sgt_Gath, ScarletRage_
> *Sgt_Gath (1): *_T S O_
> *Wolfsister77 (1):* _Sameech_
> *
> Not Voting (6): *_AyeCantSeeYou, House, CafeAuLait, Mathblade, Mertex, Wolfsister77
> 
> No updated VC As of now.
> 
> 
> It's Mathblade, last Ice IMO. _


I'm currently voting Gath.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> _It's Mathblade, last Ice IMO. _



Could be. She is the only one I would consider other than Aye. How is Aye cleared from the hood?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolf would be my guess. She's all out to get anyone (especially me ) and gets pissy with anyone that dares to defend themselves against her accusations. She's not taking much of what others say into consideration when they talk to her, especially if it goes against whatever ideas she has floating around in her mind at the time. 

I will say, that if ya'll want to lynch me to prove how wrong she is and how right I am in that I'm town, go for it. Just make sure town wins.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> In my hood, granted with so many posts, I don't have time to read them in detail:
> 
> Who Avi suspected doesn't really play except for both him and Sameech were both after TN from the start.
> 
> Sameech pretty much suspected Cafe and FA from the start and after FA died, still suspected Cafe. He also suspected SR and then settled on SR or mathblade as the last fire. He did mention Aye only one time as a suspect and then dropped her in favor of mathblade.
> 
> The last post is him pretty much calling me ice scum outright, LOL.




Yeah, he kept pushing I was scum in Central because of my saying "wake sent a second PM role to scum" Well that is EXACTLY what Wake said when he said he sent a "secondary safe claim to scum". It's the same damn thing in my mind. According to Sam I am scum because I did not use the word 'safe claim' instead of me saying 'second PM role". I was repeating


House said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Votes:
> 
> 
> *4.1
> 
> ScarletRage (3): *_Mathblade,_ _AyeCantSeeYou, Mertex_
> *MathBlade (2): *_Wolfsister77, ScarletRage_
> *tn5421 (1): *_House_
> *Sameech (1): *_Sgt_Gath_
> *Not Voting (3): *_Sameech, CafeAuLait, tn5421
> _
> *4.2
> 
> ScarletRage (3): *_Mathblade, Mertex, House_
> *Sgt_Gath (1): *_ScarletRage_
> *Sameech (1): *_Sgt_Gath_
> *
> Not Voting (5): *_Sameech, T S O,_ _AyeCantSeeYou, CafeAuLait, Wolfsister77
> _
> *4.3*
> 
> *With 10 alive, it takes 6 to lynch!
> Deadline is 9/14/14, @ 9AM central.
> ScarletRage (2): *_Mathblade, Mertex_
> *Sgt_Gath (1): *_ScarletRage_
> *Sameech (1): *_Sgt_Gath_
> *Wolfsister77 (1):* _Sameech_
> *
> Not Voting (5): *_T S O,_ _AyeCantSeeYou, CafeAuLait, House, Wolfsister77
> _
> *4.4*
> 
> 
> *Sameech (2): *_Sgt_Gath, ScarletRage_
> *Sgt_Gath (1): *_T S O_
> *Wolfsister77 (1):* _Sameech_
> *
> Not Voting (6): *_AyeCantSeeYou, House, CafeAuLait, Mathblade, Mertex, Wolfsister77
> 
> No updated VC As of now.
> 
> 
> It's Mathblade, last Ice IMO. _
> 
> 
> 
> I'm currently voting Gath.
Click to expand...



*Oh, please keep voting Gath.* I was just analyzing the previous votes. It helps me see where everyone was. Like the last time I put it up ( maybe 4 real days ago)  it was pretty obvious Gath was voting as Fire scum.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Dammit. I hate this forum, it cut off the rest of my first words. I was saying to me I was repeating Wake, to me a safeclaim as it has been explained is the SAME thing as a second PM role.


----------



## CaféAuLait

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolf would be my guess. She's all out to get anyone (especially me ) and gets pissy with anyone that dares to defend themselves against her accusations. She's not taking much of what others say into consideration when they talk to her, especially if it goes against whatever ideas she has floating around in her mind at the time.
> 
> I will say, that if ya'll want to lynch me to prove how wrong she is and how right I am in that I'm town, go for it. Just make sure town wins.




We can't afford any mistakes Aye. I don't think you will be lynched.

It's Gath, Sam and I am pretty sure Math.


----------



## Wolfsister77

*4.4*


*Sameech (2): *_Sgt_Gath, ScarletRage_
*Sgt_Gath (1): *_T S O_
*Wolfsister77 (1):*_Sameech_
*
Not Voting (6): *_AyeCantSeeYou, House, CafeAuLait, Mathblade, Mertex, Wolfsister77

No updated VC As of now. _
_
Updated:

*Sameech (2):* Sgt_Gath, ScarletRage
*Sgt_Gath (2):* TSO, House
*Wolfsister77 (1):* Sameech

*Not Voting (5):* AyeCan'tSeeYou, CafeAuLait, Mathblade, Mertex, Wolfsister77_


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf would be my guess. She's all out to get anyone (especially me ) and gets pissy with anyone that dares to defend themselves against her accusations. She's not taking much of what others say into consideration when they talk to her, especially if it goes against whatever ideas she has floating around in her mind at the time.
> 
> I will say, that if ya'll want to lynch me to prove how wrong she is and how right I am in that I'm town, go for it. Just make sure town wins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can't afford any mistakes Aye. I don't think you will be lynched.
> 
> It's Gath, Sam and I am pretty sure Math.
Click to expand...

We can actually afford a few, mathematically speaking.

Not saying we should lynch willy nilly, but it won't be a game breaker if we're wrong.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> *4.4*
> 
> 
> *Sameech (2): *_Sgt_Gath, ScarletRage_
> *Sgt_Gath (1): *_T S O_
> *Wolfsister77 (1):*_Sameech_
> *
> Not Voting (6): *_AyeCantSeeYou, House, CafeAuLait, Mathblade, Mertex, Wolfsister77
> 
> No updated VC As of now.
> 
> Updated:
> 
> *Sameech (2):* Sgt_Gath, ScarletRage
> *Sgt_Gath (2):* TSO, House
> *Wolfsister77 (1):* Sameech
> 
> *Not Voting (5):* AyeCan'tSeeYou, CafeAuLait, Mathblade, Mertex, Wolfsister77_



I am pretty sure my vote is on Gath. I thought three would be okay, but did not want to see us go over the top without Mertex being here. Look for my vote right after Gath outed himself, I don't think I unvoted.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wolfsister77 said:


> Changed to reflect Cafe's vote.
> _
> *Sameech (2):* Sgt_Gath, ScarletRage
> *Sgt_Gath (3):* TSO, House, CafeAuLait
> *Wolfsister77 (1):* Sameech
> 
> *Not Voting (4):* AyeCan'tSeeYou, Mathblade, Mertex, Wolfsister77_


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf would be my guess. She's all out to get anyone (especially me ) and gets pissy with anyone that dares to defend themselves against her accusations. She's not taking much of what others say into consideration when they talk to her, especially if it goes against whatever ideas she has floating around in her mind at the time.
> 
> I will say, that if ya'll want to lynch me to prove how wrong she is and how right I am in that I'm town, go for it. Just make sure town wins.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can't afford any mistakes Aye. I don't think you will be lynched.
> 
> It's Gath, Sam and I am pretty sure Math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We can actually afford a few, mathematically speaking.
> 
> Not saying we should lynch willy nilly, but it won't be a game breaker if we're wrong.
Click to expand...



Yes, You are correct, I admit Math is not my strong point in this game I always miscount. LOL


----------



## Wolfsister77

_*Sameech (2):* Sgt_Gath, ScarletRage
*Sgt_Gath (2):* TSO, House, CafeAuLait
*Wolfsister77 (1):* Sameech

*Not Voting (4):* AyeCan'tSeeYou, Mathblade, Mertex, Wolfsister77_

Bigger is better, LOL


----------



## Wolfsister77

_*Sameech (2):* Sgt_Gath, ScarletRage
*Sgt_Gath (3):* TSO, House, CafeAuLait
*Wolfsister77 (1):* Sameech

*Not Voting (4):* AyeCan'tSeeYou, Mathblade, Mertex, Wolfsister77_

And the 4th times a charm, LOL.


----------



## House

With 10 alive, it takes 6 to lynch!

There ya go, Wolfie.


----------



## CaféAuLait

What is the deadline date?


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> With 10 alive, it takes 6 to lynch!
> 
> There ya go, Wolfie.



Dammit, I'm a terrible mod, LOL.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> What is the deadline date?



And I forgot that too. Let me put it all together, my modding needs work, LOL.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> With 10 alive, it takes 6 to lynch!
> 
> There ya go, Wolfie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dammit, I'm a terrible mod, LOL.
Click to expand...

Where is the Disagree button when ya need it?


----------



## Wolfsister77

_*Sameech (2):* Sgt_Gath, ScarletRage
*Sgt_Gath (3):* TSO, House, CafeAuLait
*Wolfsister77 (1):* Sameech

*Not Voting (4):* AyeCan'tSeeYou, Mathblade, Mertex, Wolfsister77_

With 10 alive, it takes 6 to lynch or no lynch!

Deadline is Sunday September 14th at 9 am Central.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Ok, we can do this tomorrow and ensure Mertex is back or late tonight. Either way my vote remains on Gath and just to be sure, I did not unvote.

*VOTE Sgt Gath.*


----------



## CaféAuLait

We also need to ensure we have one post specifically left for* Mertex* so her know who to protect. If we lynch Gath (FIRE) which I think we are doing.


----------



## Wolfsister77

*Vote: Sgt_Gath*


----------



## Wolfsister77

*Mertex: Protect Cafe, SR does not need it. *


----------



## tso!

If we lynch Gath and he flips Fire, then we protect the Fireproof, I guess.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> *Vote: Sgt_Gath*




LOL you need to update your VC already. HA!


----------



## House

Gath is at L-2 with wolf's vote.


----------



## tso!

It wasn't a bad idea, Gath, but I've seen people do it too many times to be conned by it.


----------



## Wolfsister77

_*Sameech (2):* Sgt_Gath, ScarletRage
*Sgt_Gath (4):* TSO, House, CafeAuLait, Wolfsister77
*Wolfsister77 (1):* Sameech

*Not Voting (3):* AyeCan'tSeeYou, Mathblade, Mertex_

*With 10 alive, it takes 6 to lynch or no lynch!

Deadline is Sunday September 14th at 9 am Central.*


----------



## CaféAuLait

What kills me even more Sam is not moving his vote to Gath when he knows he is confirmed scum. He made no argument not to vote Gath as far as I know.   Except argue Wolf is scum.  One more nail in the confirmed ice scum for Sam for me.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Are we still waiting on Mertex to get back from V/LA tomorrow?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Aye. I looked and I can't find  her post to see of she said a time.


----------



## House

Mertex said:


> I'll be traveling all day tomorrow and Friday, so won't be able to log in, probably at all.  *Just saying that maybe we should wait till Saturday to lynch one of them.*


----------



## CaféAuLait

On an unrelated note. We are supposed to be able to see the Northern Lights in my area tonight. Clear skies and a "good " forecast on this area has me pretty stoked about seeing them.


----------



## CaféAuLait

I'm not far from Rainier and right next to the Olympic mountain range over the Puget Sound hoping for a great show and some fab photos!


----------



## House

Have a great time!


----------



## CaféAuLait

Here is a map for all in case you are interested. They are supposed to be as far south as California. 


Northern lights Solar activity expected to produce good viewing of aurora borealis in northwest and central Oregon OregonLive.com


----------



## Wolfsister77

I'm going to take a look at those tonight. That map shows they are good in my area-MN. I've seen them here many times. Especially when I used to go canoeing up in the BWCA right by the Canadian border. Seriously vivid there. Incredible!!


----------



## Mertex

I am back...........so much has happened since I last posted.  It took me all of  1/2 hour to read all the posts.......so Sgt. Gath admitted to be being Avi's partner....hmmmm, I guess he knew we were getting too close....I certainly suspected him.

I don't know where we are with him, but I will go ahead and vote.

*Vote:Sgt_Gath


I will protect Cafe,* since Gath is Fire.....then Ice will not be able to kill her, but for sure Ice is going to come after me, so I will not be able to protect anyone after tonight....you can count on it.  I'll give my opinion on the remaining people.

I agree that Sameech is probably the other Ice, but it would be too risky to go for him, not being 100% sure. 

*House = Town *- He was quick to defend me when everyone was sure I was lying about being Doc.  He could have easily just not said anything and let the ones that were insisting on lynching me have their way.  Does not make sense that he would be Scum.

Math =  I have been saying she is Town because she was able to see through SR's erroneous reads on me, defended me and believed me when I claimed to be Doc.  However, it could be a shield for her if she was Scum, so I'm not 100% sure she wasn't just using me.  I would hope not, so *Math = Not Sure.*

TSO = She replaced tn, who I believed was Town.  Sameech and Avi were both going after him, but I suspect because he is an experienced player and they both knew that he would smoke them out.    TN was the first to blurt out that I was hinting at having a PR that was way more powerful than the stupid shield I stole from Shaitra, and if he was Scum I don't see any reason for him doing that, he would have gone along and allowed me to get lynched and that would have been another Townie out of the way.  Instead he had someone give me Ice protection and I wasn't killed N1, hardly making him Scum.  
So, I suspect that *TSO = Town.*

Aye = She was cleared as not being Fire Scum because Shaitra said she had her in jail the night both Scum teams had a failed NK.  Now we know that Gath is the other Fire Mafia and that confirms that Aye is not Fire, but we have no way of knowing whether or not she is Ice.  She knew Rosie was Cop and mentioned that Rosie needed protection in Central (Avatar posted that in GT), and Sameech and Avatar were both part of Central.  Revealing that at Central might have been done so that if Fire was in Central they would pick up on it.  May have been why Avatar went after Rosie on N1.  Ice might have gone after me N1, but I had Ice protection, or they might have gone after Sgt Gath or Avatar and got a failed night kill.  Aye was up front defending me against Grandma's accusations and I want to believe she is Town, but there is those pesky facts, so *AYE = Not Sure. 
*
Wolf is just being her enthusiastic self.  She is quick to accept a clue and is passionate about having it taken care of immediately, but then in time she reasons things out and figures out that she was wrong.  I may be reading her wrong, but this time I think *Wolf = Town.
*


----------



## sameech

CaféAuLait said:


> What kills me even more Sam is not moving his vote to Gath when he knows he is confirmed scum. He made no argument not to vote Gath as far as I know.   Except argue Wolf is scum.  One more nail in the confirmed ice scum for Sam for me.



You are the one helping scum by trying to coordinate protection in the day time without knowing what they are or are not capable of or if SR is or is not telling the truth, not me.  Wolf is scum.  I have said I had no read on Gath prior to this and what he does say does not make sense:  2 teams randomly hitting on FA the same night with so many other choices seems improbable; he basically just mimics what Wolf and Avatar have been saying about me which is not true and anybody who has played anywhere else knows that the likelihood of two GF's in the same game are almost non-existent so he couldn't have carried out the kill instead of Avatar.  I am not voting for him because I think it is an ill-conceived ploy that will cost town the game since two lies make it likely that the last lie, that he is fire scum, improbable.


----------



## CaféAuLait

sameech said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> What kills me even more Sam is not moving his vote to Gath when he knows he is confirmed scum. He made no argument not to vote Gath as far as I know.   Except argue Wolf is scum.  One more nail in the confirmed ice scum for Sam for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are the one helping scum by trying to coordinate protection in the day time without knowing what they are or are not capable of or if SR is or is not telling the truth, not me.  Wolf is scum.  I have said I had no read on Gath prior to this and what he does say does not make sense:  2 teams randomly hitting on FA the same night with so many other choices seems improbable; he basically just mimics what Wolf and Avatar have been saying about me which is not true and anybody who has played anywhere else knows that the likelihood of two GF's in the same game are almost non-existent so he couldn't have carried out the kill instead of Avatar.  I am not voting for him because I think it is an ill-conceived ploy that will cost town the game since two lies make it likely that the last lie, that he is fire scum, improbable.
Click to expand...



So you don't think he is scum? Or you don't   think he is fire scum? You think he is Ice trying to fool us? Or you don't   think he is scum at all and is lying? 


And tbh i what does godfather have to do with anything? Scum kills, they choose their target and choose the person to carry out the kill. Ive read the scum QTs prior Sam.


----------



## CaféAuLait

So you think ice scum is trying to fool us. So we get another scum tonight, one i had already pegged as fire.  I don't get why you refuse to vote for someone claiming to be scum. Makes no sense Sam. 



Do we leave a claiming scum in the game cause you think he may be lying about his being Fire? You are not making a lick of sense imo.


----------



## sameech

CaféAuLait said:


> So you think ice scum is trying to fool us. So we get another scum tonight, one i had already pegged as fire.  I don't get why you refuse to vote for someone claiming to be scum. Makes no sense Sam.
> 
> 
> 
> Do we leave a claiming scum in the game cause you think he may be lying about his being Fire? You are not making a lick of sense imo.



I think you do your game and I will do mine and town will win.  My vote  stays where it is.  Gath is lying about me and he is lying about carrying out the night kill.  If I were to hammer him it would be all "See Sammech killed him so his scum team would win".  There is no winning with you paranoid freaks so I am not even bothering with your false choice.  I never vote against the math.  If you want to vote with liars and WIFOM, you will make it harder for town to win, but we still will win.  When Gath flips goon, you will see he is lying about me.  As a newby, he seemed to have also forgotten that there would be no way for him to know who was on the other scum team anyway.   Besides, even when you mislynch me, you will know by my flip that I am telling truth about Wolf.  I gots me lots of angles and she is so boxed in there is no way for her to escape whether I am alive or dead.


----------



## House

I'm getting a headache.

I think this game is giving me a tumor. <_<


----------



## CaféAuLait

sameech said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you think ice scum is trying to fool us. So we get another scum tonight, one i had already pegged as fire.  I don't get why you refuse to vote for someone claiming to be scum. Makes no sense Sam.
> 
> 
> 
> Do we leave a claiming scum in the game cause you think he may be lying about his being Fire? You are not making a lick of sense imo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you do your game and I will do mine and town will win.  My vote  stays where it is.  Gath is lying about me and he is lying about carrying out the night kill.  If I were to hammer him it would be all "See Sammech killed him so his scum team would win".  There is no winning with you paranoid freaks so I am not even bothering with your false choice.  I never vote against the math.  If you want to vote with liars and WIFOM, you will make it harder for town to win, but we still will win.  When Gath flips goon, you will see he is lying about me.  As a newby, he seemed to have also forgotten that there would be no way for him to know who was on the other scum team anyway.   Besides, even when you mislynch me, you will know by my flip that I am telling truth about Wolf.  I gots me lots of angles and she is so boxed in there is no way for her to escape whether I am alive or dead.
Click to expand...


Okay, that's fine Sam. You think or state he is lying about you. Okay.  What I don't get is you refusing to vote for scum ( I said that far before you would have been the hammer vote BTW) . And you can vote however you like, I am not telling you what to do, I just found it strange.

I was trying to figure out what you meant. When he flips scum and if he flips ICE instead of Fire according to you, what is the difference here? So what if we got "Ice Wolf" or "Ice Gath" ( your contention) ? You are making no sense IMO.

And there is a way for him to know, if you were lying about your gambit about Avatar, which you already were caught in lies but have said it was to get us to vote for Avatar because you figured him out all by yourself. I suppose you could have, but it still does not matter to me, if we take out "Ice Wolf" or "Ice Gath".


And BTW this plan was plastered on this forum over 24 hours ago. Scum knew the plan then too.


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> I'm getting a headache.
> 
> I think this game is giving me a tumor. <_<




Take two aspirin and vote Sam tomorrow, you will be cured.


----------



## CaféAuLait

LOL

Sorry, *but I finally read Central*. Sam is contending in Central that me and Gath thought up this plan to sacrifice Gath and have Gath lie about being scum and Gath is sacrificing himself to out Sam as scum.


I think this must be one of the funniest scum excuse I have ever read. He thinks Gath will flip town OR we will back off on the lynch I suppose in order to force Sam to claim.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Sam

Gath is *FIRE SCUM*.


----------



## MathBlade

Intent to hammer in approximately 12 hours on Gath since Mertex is back unless someone has a good reason I shouldn't hammer conf scum.


----------



## ScarletRage

Lol. Then he's thinking that I made up iceproof and you decided to go along lol. No.

*Vote:Sgt. Gath*

Ensuring a hammer.


----------



## MathBlade

...That is hammer sis.

Mertex made it L1. You hammered.

And...That doesn't make sense at all. Too late at night to make jokes.


----------



## tso!

As if it really mattered.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Woohoo! I'm dead! Lol


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Do ya'll ever sleep at night? I didn't vote yesterday knowing Mertex wouldn't be back until today, read last night's posts a few minutes ago, find Mertex's post, was about to vote, then see where SR was the hammer. Votes after the hammer aren't counted, so it's pointless to do so now.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Sgt_Gath, you played a good game. It is difficult to stay alive at the end, being scum. Hope you play again sometime. No need to do a vc. You are now dead.

It would be best if Wake does the final vc and death scene.

And Mertex's reads are good. Mathblade or Aye are the last. It will be easy to figure it out in the end.

Sameech is good humor. I'll give him credit for trying.

Town has got this one. GG guys.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> Sgt_Gath, you played a good game. It is difficult to stay alive at the end, being scum. Hope you play again sometime. No need to do a vc. You are now dead.
> 
> It would be best if Wake does the final vc and death scene.
> 
> And Mertex's reads are good. Mathblade or Aye are the last. It will be easy to figure it out in the end.
> 
> Sameech is good humor. I'll give him credit for trying.
> 
> Town has got this one. GG guys.



You are wrong, again, about me, and I also believe you are wrong about Math. Go ahead and lynch me though, since I'll enjoy watching people look at you after they find out how wrong you are.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath, you played a good game. It is difficult to stay alive at the end, being scum. Hope you play again sometime. No need to do a vc. You are now dead.
> 
> It would be best if Wake does the final vc and death scene.
> 
> And Mertex's reads are good. Mathblade or Aye are the last. It will be easy to figure it out in the end.
> 
> Sameech is good humor. I'll give him credit for trying.
> 
> Town has got this one. GG guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are wrong, again, about me, and I also believe you are wrong about Math. Go ahead and lynch me though, since I'll enjoy watching people look at you after they find out how wrong you are.
Click to expand...


I'm not the least bit worried about this. One of you is the last. I am only willing to consider math because my other town reads are. And there is plenty of time because Sameech is tomorrow's lynch. Then you or Mathblade. If we are wrong about one, the other is lynched next. Town still wins.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sgt_Gath, you played a good game. It is difficult to stay alive at the end, being scum. Hope you play again sometime. No need to do a vc. You are now dead.
> 
> It would be best if Wake does the final vc and death scene.
> 
> And Mertex's reads are good. Mathblade or Aye are the last. It will be easy to figure it out in the end.
> 
> Sameech is good humor. I'll give him credit for trying.
> 
> Town has got this one. GG guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are wrong, again, about me, and I also believe you are wrong about Math. Go ahead and lynch me though, since I'll enjoy watching people look at you after they find out how wrong you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not the least bit worried about this. One of you is the last. I am only willing to consider math because my other town reads are. And there is plenty of time because Sameech is tomorrow's lynch. Then you or Mathblade. If we are wrong about one, the other is lynched next. Town still wins.
Click to expand...


Get your 'drama' on, because you are wrong about me, and when Math flips town as well, what will your excuse be then?


----------



## Mertex

sameech said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you think ice scum is trying to fool us. So we get another scum tonight, one i had already pegged as fire.  I don't get why you refuse to vote for someone claiming to be scum. Makes no sense Sam.
> 
> 
> 
> Do we leave a claiming scum in the game cause you think he may be lying about his being Fire? You are not making a lick of sense imo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you do your game and I will do mine and town will win.  My vote  stays where it is.  Gath is lying about me and he is lying about carrying out the night kill.  If I were to hammer him it would be all "See Sammech killed him so his scum team would win".  There is no winning with you paranoid freaks so I am not even bothering with your false choice.  I never vote against the math.  If you want to vote with liars and WIFOM, you will make it harder for town to win, but we still will win.  When Gath flips goon, you will see he is lying about me.  *As a newby, he seemed to have also forgotten that there would be no way for him to know who was on the other scum team anyway.*   Besides, even when you mislynch me, you will know by my flip that I am telling truth about Wolf.  I gots me lots of angles and she is so boxed in there is no way for her to escape whether I am alive or dead.
Click to expand...


Sameech,  you need to go back and read the "rules" to this game.  It is clearly stated:

Ice Mafia cannot kill Fire Mafia.  Fire Mafia cannot kill Ice Mafia.  Their elemental powers cancel each other out.  *However*,* if one Scum team attempts to NK another Scum team, the player attempting the NK will be informed that the target's elemental powers canceled out the attack.* *Meaning the enemy teams will know if their targets were enemy Scum.
*
Also:  *Scum Do have Daytalk.  They may talk in their thread both Dand and Night phases.  *So, Gath was able to talk to Avatar and knew who they were targeting.


----------



## Mertex

The last part of my previous post should be:

Also:  *Scum do have Daytalk.  They may talk in their thread both Day and Night phases.  *So, Gath was able to talk to Avatar and knew who they were targeting.


----------



## Wake

*Online now.

Reading through.

Progressing towards Night.*


----------



## Wake

*
Vote Count 4.5
*​*Sgt_Gath (LYNCH): *_T S O, House, CafeAuLait, Wolfsister77, Mertex, ScarletRage_
*Sameech (1): *_Sgt_Gath_
*Wolfsister77 (1):* _Sameech_
*
Not Voting (2): *_AyeCantSeeYou, Mathblade
_
*With 10 alive, it takes 6 to lynch!
Deadline is 9/14/14, @ 9AM central.
*


Spoiler: Activated Abilities



*[CafeAuLait] - Neighborize!*
_Select five other players. You and them will now be Neighbors, and have your very own Neighborhood. This effect lasts until the end of the game. This ability cannot be activated if less than six players are alive._

*[Mertex] - Nimble Fingers*
_Select one player and steal his or her "
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" ability. You may not target a player who has already used an "
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" ability. You may only activate this ability during Day 1 or 2._

*[Grandma] - Invulnerability*
Shield yourself from all kill attempts the following Night. This ability may only be used during Day 1.

*[House] - Revelation!*
Target two players. The Mod publicly reveals their "" abilities for all to see.

*[Shaitra] - Human Shield*
Gain "1-Shot Meat Shield" status. You may guard one player during the Night, and if he or she would die, you will die instead.

*[tn5421] - Elementalism*
Select one player, and select either "Ice" or "Fire." That player will be protected from being killed by a Mafia team of that element the following Night. May only be activated during Day 1 or Day 2.

*[Sgt_Gath] - Jailer's Keys*
Select and give one player "1-Shot Jailkeeper" status. This means your target can jail one person once during the Night. A person that is jailed cannot be killed during that Night, but he or she also isn't able to use any abilities.

*[RosieS] - Double Trouble*
Target and give one player another chance to use his or her "" ability again. Cannot be used on players who haven't used an "" ability. May only be activated during Day 1 or 2.

*[FA_Q2] - Recycle*
Take one "" ability that has already been activated, and activate it as your own. You may only use this effect during Days 1 or 2.

*[Wolfsister77] - Blockade*
Select one player with two or more votes on his or her wagon. Remove two of those votes, and the players who had cast those two votes may not vote for that player again during this Day. This ability may only be activated during Day 1 or 2.

*[ScarletRage] - Swapper*
Select two other players who haven't used their "" abilities. The Mod will swap them. This power may only be used once, during Days 1, 2, or 3.

*[MeBelle60] - Forceful Swipe*
Select and force one player to activate his or her "" ability.

*[Moonglow] - Tough Decision*
Select five other players. Those five must cast special votes to decide which one of them will be roleblocked the following Night. They will vote by posting "Roleblock: Player's Name." Failure to come to a majority vote that Day results in all five players being roleblocked the following Night. This ability may only be activated during Days 1 or 2.

*[Sameech] - Inspection*
Choose one player. The Mod will secretly tell you via PM what that player's "" ability is. To activate, post "Inspect: Player's Name."

*[AyeCantSeeYou] - Revengeance*
If you are lynched this Day, you may then select and kill one player. You may not activate this ability after you've been lynched. This ability may only be used during Day 1 or 2.

*[Avatar4321] - Negation*
Select one player. He or she will not be able to use his or her "" ability until the following Day.




*1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5 | 1.6 | 1.7 | 1.8 | 1.9 | 1.10 | 1.11 | 1.12 | 1.13 | 1.14 | 1.15 | 1.16 | 1.17
Moonglow's Lynch & Flip
RosieS' Murder & Flip
2.1 | 2.2 | 2.3 | 2.4
Avatar4321's Lynch & Flip
Nobody Dies Night 2
3.1 | 3.2
Grandma's Lynch & Flip
Shaitra and FA_Q2's Murders & Flips
4.1 | 4.2 | 4.3 | 4.4 | 4.5
Sgt_Gath's Lynch & Flip*​


----------



## Wake

*"NOOOOOO!"

"NOOOOOOOOO!"

...

"NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!"*​*
Sgt_Gath, Fire Mafia Goon, has been uprooted. No more will he spend his days roasting innocent Townies alive, or making them go stupid with fear and paranoia. Nope, them days are over. It's time to hog-tie this murderous ne'er-do-well and swing him from the gallows. And, what's that? Something else? Oh, right.
*
*"SNAP!"*​*
Half of the puzzle is now solved. Town has fought hard to try to work together to share each piece of the game. Fire Mafia is now eliminated. All you have left is the Ice Mafia. Good luck, brave Townies of Windgale. You are in for the fight of your lives.*

*It is now Night 4.

Deadline expires 9/15/14, @11AM central.

Today's mystery action manifests Day 5.

Please submit your Night Actions via PM.




*​


----------



## Wake

*WOAH, OH NO!

tso!, Vanilla Townie, has been murdered! He was found in the meat freezer, with icicles hanging off of his britches and jitters. Brr! 
*
*



*​*
*
*It is now Day 5.

With 8 alive, it takes 5 to lynch!

Deadline expires 9/22/14, @1PM central.

Good luck brave Townies of Windgale!!!*​


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

*VOTE: Sameech*


----------



## Wolfsister77

RIP tso! and I'm glad you are a townie. I was 99% certain but glad to know I did not protect scum way back when. It was nice playing with you!!

Second, I cannot think of a worse kill choice for scum in this game. That was a seriously bad move.

This game is won for town. Lets just make sure before we vote out Sameech, that there is no more discussion to be had this day. 

His partner is either Aye or mathblade. We all know that now. 

The only thing Sameech said in the hood was that Aye and Cafe are going to kill me next because of:

A) If he flips town, they will quickhammer me or
B) if he flips scum, they will quickhammer me because he is going to backhand town confirm me in Central

Yeah, I don't get it either. I do enjoy being called scumzilla though-giving credit where credit is due, that was pretty clever.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> RIP tso! and I'm glad you are a townie. I was 99% certain but glad to know I did not protect scum way back when. It was nice playing with you!!
> 
> Second, I cannot think of a worse kill choice for scum in this game. That was a seriously bad move.
> 
> This game is won for town. Lets just make sure before we vote out Sameech, that there is no more discussion to be had this day.
> 
> His partner is either Aye or mathblade. We all know that now.
> 
> The only thing Sameech said in the hood was that Aye and Cafe are going to kill me next because of:
> 
> A) If he flips town, they will quickhammer me or
> B) if he flips scum, they will quickhammer me because he is going to backhand town confirm me in Central
> 
> Yeah, I don't get it either. I do enjoy being called scumzilla though-giving credit where credit is due, that was pretty clever.




I agree, Sameech is Ice, but we better take it very slow with the partner.  Ice thinks they are being very clever by not going for a more expected target....but that just gives us a little more time to figure this out, plus I have one more night to protect one more person.  I have a feeling it is not going to be that easy, to just say Aye or Math......we have to consider all the angles. 

Who was Sameech going after so rigorously?  Was he trying to misdirect us?  I'm thinking now that it is not Aye nor Math.  I want to hear from others on the Ice Partner.  

*Vote:Sameech*


----------



## ScarletRage

Guys before we quicklynch Sameech, I should announce the day action. I am no longer iceproof. The scums replaced my vest with a fake 

This furthers my belief that the last scum is in House/Mathblade.


----------



## ScarletRage

I am out for quite awhile. However I do feel that is important since we planned on conftown alive during lylo. Heaven forbid.


----------



## Wolfsister77

It only takes 5 to lynch. If you want to hear from everyone on his partner, don't lynch him too quick. I'm holding my vote until all have spoken. There is no one else it could be except Aye or math. I had tso as an outside possibility but that is no longer an option so scum just made this much easier for us. They should have taken you out Mertex. That would of been the smart move. And I was already told the plan in my hood by Sameech. They are going to try to set me up as the last. I really don't care. Town can afford a mislynch now. And I have no problem being scum's target. Actually town can afford 2 mislynches and still win but I would not recommend it. It would be bringing everything down to the wire. 

There are currently 8 players with 2 scum so 6 townies and 2 scum. 

We take out Sameech-one ice scum down. Someone likely dies overnight. 

D6-1 scum, 5 town, at least 2 of which are basically confirmed town. 

So let's just say hypothetically speaking, Aye succeeds and I am lynched. Someone dies overnight.

D7-1 scum, 3 town. Now town lynches Aye. Let's just say, she isn't scum. Not likely but let's just say that's the case.

D8-lylo/mylo-1 scum, 2 town. Vote out mathblade and the game is won. 

If it's House, then the game is lost. If it's Cafe or SR, the game is lost. If it's Mertex, the game is lost.

I am not worried about that in the least. Scum wants us to be paranoid. We can afford 2 mislynches and still win.

Unless town does a really goof move, we have won this one.  

I would recommend coming to a consensus on the next lynch before the day is over or at least everyone putting out who they think it is.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> Guys before we quicklynch Sameech, I should announce the day action. I am no longer iceproof. The scums replaced my vest with a fake
> 
> This furthers my belief that the last scum is in House/Mathblade.





ScarletRage said:


> I am out for quite awhile. However I do feel that is important since we planned on conftown alive during lylo. Heaven forbid.



Well, that kind of sucks. We are supposed to get a town win and Wake decided to screw us. 

Well, When Mertex protects someone overnight, she shouldn't say who then. So scum doesn't know.

I was hoping the action would NOT be something that helps scum when we are this close to victory.

Ugh..........................................


----------



## Wolfsister77

I'm annoyed now.


----------



## MathBlade

I think scum is either in Wolf/Aye ATM.

@ScarletRage shame shame for ignoring neighborhood for a few days.


----------



## Wolfsister77

So let's keep track: Who is the last?

-Me: Aye or Mathblade
-Last I heard form Aye she thinks it is me.
-Mertex hasn't said but now does not think it is Aye or mathblade when she did before and wants to hear other input-still want to know who she decided on before day ends
-SR: House or mathblade
-House: Last he told me he thought tso-now not possible-want to know who he decides on before day ends
-Cafe-mathblade unless she's changed her mind-need to hear from her
-Sameech-thinks it's me and SR-more me than her
-mathblade-thinks it is me or Aye

I'll vote when everyone has given their input. 

Still annoyed.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> RIP tso! and I'm glad you are a townie. I was 99% certain but glad to know I did not protect scum way back when. It was nice playing with you!!
> 
> Second, I cannot think of a worse kill choice for scum in this game. That was a seriously bad move.
> 
> This game is won for town. Lets just make sure before we vote out Sameech, that there is no more discussion to be had this day.
> 
> *His partner is either Aye* or mathblade. We all know that now.
> 
> The only thing Sameech said in the hood was that Aye and Cafe are going to kill me next because of:
> 
> A) If he flips town, they will quickhammer me or
> B) if he flips scum, they will quickhammer me because he is going to backhand town confirm me in Central
> 
> Yeah, I don't get it either. I do enjoy being called scumzilla though-giving credit where credit is due, that was pretty clever.



You are dead wrong on me. Count on it!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> It only takes 5 to lynch. If you want to hear from everyone on his partner, don't lynch him too quick. I'm holding my vote until all have spoken. *There is no one else it could be except Aye* or math. I had tso as an outside possibility but that is no longer an option so scum just made this much easier for us. They should have taken you out Mertex. That would of been the smart move. And I was already told the plan in my hood by Sameech. They are going to try to set me up as the last. I really don't care. Town can afford a mislynch now. And I have no problem being scum's target. Actually town can afford 2 mislynches and still win but I would not recommend it. It would be bringing everything down to the wire.
> 
> There are currently 8 players with 2 scum so 6 townies and 2 scum.
> 
> We take out Sameech-one ice scum down. Someone likely dies overnight.
> 
> D6-1 scum, 5 town, at least 2 of which are basically confirmed town.
> 
> So let's just say hypothetically speaking, Aye succeeds and I am lynched. Someone dies overnight.
> 
> D7-1 scum, 3 town. Now town lynches Aye. Let's just say, she isn't scum. Not likely but let's just say that's the case.
> 
> D8-lylo/mylo-1 scum, 2 town. Vote out mathblade and the game is won.
> 
> If it's House, then the game is lost. If it's Cafe or SR, the game is lost. If it's Mertex, the game is lost.
> 
> I am not worried about that in the least. Scum wants us to be paranoid. We can afford 2 mislynches and still win.
> 
> *Unless town does a really goof move, we have won this one.  *
> 
> I would recommend coming to a consensus on the next lynch before the day is over or at least everyone putting out who they think it is.



If the other townies listen to you, then the game is lost and scum win. Simple as that.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It only takes 5 to lynch. If you want to hear from everyone on his partner, don't lynch him too quick. I'm holding my vote until all have spoken. *There is no one else it could be except Aye* or math. I had tso as an outside possibility but that is no longer an option so scum just made this much easier for us. They should have taken you out Mertex. That would of been the smart move. And I was already told the plan in my hood by Sameech. They are going to try to set me up as the last. I really don't care. Town can afford a mislynch now. And I have no problem being scum's target. Actually town can afford 2 mislynches and still win but I would not recommend it. It would be bringing everything down to the wire.
> 
> There are currently 8 players with 2 scum so 6 townies and 2 scum.
> 
> We take out Sameech-one ice scum down. Someone likely dies overnight.
> 
> D6-1 scum, 5 town, at least 2 of which are basically confirmed town.
> 
> So let's just say hypothetically speaking, Aye succeeds and I am lynched. Someone dies overnight.
> 
> D7-1 scum, 3 town. Now town lynches Aye. Let's just say, she isn't scum. Not likely but let's just say that's the case.
> 
> D8-lylo/mylo-1 scum, 2 town. Vote out mathblade and the game is won.
> 
> If it's House, then the game is lost. If it's Cafe or SR, the game is lost. If it's Mertex, the game is lost.
> 
> I am not worried about that in the least. Scum wants us to be paranoid. We can afford 2 mislynches and still win.
> 
> *Unless town does a really goof move, we have won this one.  *
> 
> I would recommend coming to a consensus on the next lynch before the day is over or at least everyone putting out who they think it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the other townies listen to you, then the game is lost and scum win. Simple as that.
Click to expand...


You can help town by telling us who you think it is then instead of just telling me I'm wrong.

The fact you are fighting this so hard is telling. I could care less if people think it is me. Meh, unless my math is way off, we can afford 2 mislynches. 

I really, really hope town doesn't go that route but town is good at snatching defeat out of the jaws of victory so a lot depends on who is still alive at the end. Which is why I'm still annoyed scum can now kill SR. Grrrr.........


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> So let's keep track: Who is the last?
> 
> -Me: Aye or Mathblade
> -Last I heard form Aye she thinks it is me.
> -Mertex hasn't said but now does not think it is Aye or mathblade when she did before and wants to hear other input-still want to know who she decided on before day ends
> -SR: House or mathblade
> -House: Last he told me he thought tso-now not possible-want to know who he decides on before day ends
> -Cafe-mathblade unless she's changed her mind-need to hear from her
> -Sameech-thinks it's me and SR-more me than her
> -mathblade-thinks it is me or Aye
> 
> *I'll vote when everyone has given their input.
> 
> Still annoyed.*



Why are you waiting now, when you were chomping at the bit before, 100% sure of yourself in everything you had said?


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So let's keep track: Who is the last?
> 
> -Me: Aye or Mathblade
> -Last I heard form Aye she thinks it is me.
> -Mertex hasn't said but now does not think it is Aye or mathblade when she did before and wants to hear other input-still want to know who she decided on before day ends
> -SR: House or mathblade
> -House: Last he told me he thought tso-now not possible-want to know who he decides on before day ends
> -Cafe-mathblade unless she's changed her mind-need to hear from her
> -Sameech-thinks it's me and SR-more me than her
> -mathblade-thinks it is me or Aye
> 
> *I'll vote when everyone has given their input.
> 
> Still annoyed.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you waiting now, when you were chomping at the bit before, 100% sure of yourself in everything you had said?
Click to expand...


Why are you trying to stop everyone from giving input? I want everyone to have a say first before we end the day. As any townie would. You should want that too if you are town.


----------



## House

tso!?  Idontgetit... 

Well, that shoots my theory all to hell.

Wait... why didn't scum take out the doctor?  She's a sitting duck, amirite?  How is she still alive after the opposing scum team has been eliminated?

Last night's kill choice is just all kinds of weird.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

I'm definitely a VT this game. Before Gath was lynched, you had your plan laid out for all to see. You wanted Sam out next, then me. You have repeatedly said I have to be the last scum, so go for it. Get it over with. I want this to go the way you had planned, so every player can see for themselves how wrong you are about me. For the record, I believe you are wrong about Math as well. You trying to steer votes to the people of your choice is scummy. Have fun explaining yourself after I'm lynched. I know I'll enjoy watching the reactions.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> I'm definitely a VT this game. Before Gath was lynched, you had your plan laid out for all to see. You wanted Sam out next, then me. You have repeatedly said I have to be the last scum, so go for it. Get it over with. I want this to go the way you had planned, so every player can see for themselves how wrong you are about me. For the record, I believe you are wrong about Math as well. You trying to steer votes to the people of your choice is scummy. Have fun explaining yourself after I'm lynched. I know I'll enjoy watching the reactions.



This post is scummy beyond belief. I am not going to let you distract things. Either help town or don't.


----------



## House

House said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay,
> 
> Next Questions.
> 
> Grandma, why don't you believe mertex's claimed PR? But you believed Rosies?
> 
> Aye, do you believe Mertex?
> 
> I am assuming everyone made the saem claim in your neighborhood at the same time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I believe Mertex. I've said before I believe she is town. I've also said more than once that this is her town meta that you have all been seeing. If I had thought she was scum, I would have been leading that claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How far along into the game did you all out your PR's?
> 
> Because scarlet is trying to convince us now House and Mertex is just making up the doc claim within the past few hours. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rosie outed her role first on 8-21. Before she did that, I mentioned that if we were all town, there shouldn't be a problem with us telling each other what our abilities were (not roles). I told them what my ability was. Rosie trusted us and told us she was the town cop and that her ability was the double down. Grandma told us her ability next, followed by Mertex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This confirmation has me solid on Aye as town.  Scum would have had more to gain from hanging Mertex out to dry.
> 
> Grandma is definitely the neighborhood scum in that neck of the woods.
Click to expand...


@Wolfsister77 , I maintain the belief that Aye is town.  If she wasn't, she could have easily constructed a mislynch on Mertex and bypassed the whole, "Who shoots whom?" quandary in eliminating a PR.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay,
> 
> Next Questions.
> 
> Grandma, why don't you believe mertex's claimed PR? But you believed Rosies?
> 
> Aye, do you believe Mertex?
> 
> I am assuming everyone made the saem claim in your neighborhood at the same time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I believe Mertex. I've said before I believe she is town. I've also said more than once that this is her town meta that you have all been seeing. If I had thought she was scum, I would have been leading that claim.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> How far along into the game did you all out your PR's?
> 
> Because scarlet is trying to convince us now House and Mertex is just making up the doc claim within the past few hours. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rosie outed her role first on 8-21. Before she did that, I mentioned that if we were all town, there shouldn't be a problem with us telling each other what our abilities were (not roles). I told them what my ability was. Rosie trusted us and told us she was the town cop and that her ability was the double down. Grandma told us her ability next, followed by Mertex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This confirmation has me solid on Aye as town.  Scum would have had more to gain from hanging Mertex out to dry.
> 
> Grandma is definitely the neighborhood scum in that neck of the woods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> @Wolfsister77 , I maintain the belief that Aye is town.  If she wasn't, she could have easily constructed a mislynch on Mertex and bypassed the whole, "Who shoots whom?" quandary in eliminating a PR.
Click to expand...


Towncred, scum will often buddy up to townies to get their trust.

Like I said in the hood, I'm willing to consider mathblade also. 

These are the only 2 options. Town can mislynch twice. If neither of these two is scum, then gg House because it would be you then and it would be a hell of a win on your part.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm definitely a VT this game. Before Gath was lynched, you had your plan laid out for all to see. You wanted Sam out next, then me. You have repeatedly said I have to be the last scum, so go for it. Get it over with. I want this to go the way you had planned, so every player can see for themselves how wrong you are about me. For the record, I believe you are wrong about Math as well. You trying to steer votes to the people of your choice is scummy. Have fun explaining yourself after I'm lynched. I know I'll enjoy watching the reactions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This post is scummy beyond belief. I am not going to let you distract things. Either help town or don't.
Click to expand...


That's where you keep confusing yourself, Wolf. I have been helping town. I'm not the one trying to control the game, control other players, or control votes.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I believe Mertex. I've said before I believe she is town. I've also said more than once that this is her town meta that you have all been seeing. If I had thought she was scum, I would have been leading that claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How far along into the game did you all out your PR's?
> 
> Because scarlet is trying to convince us now House and Mertex is just making up the doc claim within the past few hours. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rosie outed her role first on 8-21. Before she did that, I mentioned that if we were all town, there shouldn't be a problem with us telling each other what our abilities were (not roles). I told them what my ability was. Rosie trusted us and told us she was the town cop and that her ability was the double down. Grandma told us her ability next, followed by Mertex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This confirmation has me solid on Aye as town.  Scum would have had more to gain from hanging Mertex out to dry.
> 
> Grandma is definitely the neighborhood scum in that neck of the woods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> @Wolfsister77 , I maintain the belief that Aye is town.  If she wasn't, she could have easily constructed a mislynch on Mertex and bypassed the whole, "Who shoots whom?" quandary in eliminating a PR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Towncred, scum will often buddy up to townies to get their trust.
> 
> Like I said in the hood, I'm willing to consider mathblade also.
> 
> These are the only 2 options. Town can mislynch twice. If neither of these two is scum, then gg House because it would be you then and it would be a hell of a win on your part.
Click to expand...


There are more than 2 options, since there's more than 2 people left in the game.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm definitely a VT this game. Before Gath was lynched, you had your plan laid out for all to see. You wanted Sam out next, then me. You have repeatedly said I have to be the last scum, so go for it. Get it over with. I want this to go the way you had planned, so every player can see for themselves how wrong you are about me. For the record, I believe you are wrong about Math as well. You trying to steer votes to the people of your choice is scummy. Have fun explaining yourself after I'm lynched. I know I'll enjoy watching the reactions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This post is scummy beyond belief. I am not going to let you distract things. Either help town or don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's where you keep confusing yourself, Wolf. I have been helping town. I'm not the one trying to control the game, control other players, or control votes.
Click to expand...


Asking for other's input and giving my own is not trying to control town, players, or votes. Do you really think any of these people playing can be controlled by anyone? But we have to work together to win. And the only way we do it is if we are smart and know all possible options and outcomes which is what I am trying to do here.


----------



## Mertex

House said:


> tso!?  Idontgetit...
> 
> Well, that shoots my theory all to hell.
> 
> Wait... why didn't scum take out the doctor?  She's a sitting duck, amirite?  How is she still alive after the opposing scum team has been eliminated?
> 
> Last night's kill choice is just all kinds of weird.



Because Ice wants you all to think that I'm the partner.  It's so damn obvious.  I wish they had taken me out, so everyone can see that I'm not lying, but too bad for them, unless you all lynch me, I get to protect another person tonight and they don't know who.....so good luck to the remaining ice.  I'm going to go check the remaining player's posts for clues or slips.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> How far along into the game did you all out your PR's?
> 
> Because scarlet is trying to convince us now House and Mertex is just making up the doc claim within the past few hours. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie outed her role first on 8-21. Before she did that, I mentioned that if we were all town, there shouldn't be a problem with us telling each other what our abilities were (not roles). I told them what my ability was. Rosie trusted us and told us she was the town cop and that her ability was the double down. Grandma told us her ability next, followed by Mertex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This confirmation has me solid on Aye as town.  Scum would have had more to gain from hanging Mertex out to dry.
> 
> Grandma is definitely the neighborhood scum in that neck of the woods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> @Wolfsister77 , I maintain the belief that Aye is town.  If she wasn't, she could have easily constructed a mislynch on Mertex and bypassed the whole, "Who shoots whom?" quandary in eliminating a PR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Towncred, scum will often buddy up to townies to get their trust.
> 
> Like I said in the hood, I'm willing to consider mathblade also.
> 
> These are the only 2 options. Town can mislynch twice. If neither of these two is scum, then gg House because it would be you then and it would be a hell of a win on your part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are more than 2 options, since there's more than 2 people left in the game.
Click to expand...


Sameech is scum. Cafe, SR, Mertex are town. That leaves 4 people-you, me, House, and mathblade. I know it isn't me. I am 99% sure it is not House. That leaves 2 choices for me as to who the last is. It is as simple as that as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> tso!?  Idontgetit...
> 
> Well, that shoots my theory all to hell.
> 
> Wait... why didn't scum take out the doctor?  She's a sitting duck, amirite?  How is she still alive after the opposing scum team has been eliminated?
> 
> Last night's kill choice is just all kinds of weird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because Ice wants you all to think that I'm the partner.  It's so damn obvious.  I wish they had taken me out, so everyone can see that I'm not lying, but too bad for them, unless you all lynch me, I get to protect another person tonight and they don't know who.....so good luck to the remaining ice.  I'm going to go check the remaining player's posts for clues or slips.
Click to expand...


Town will not lynch you and you are smart NOT to say a word about who you will protect tonight.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie outed her role first on 8-21. Before she did that, I mentioned that if we were all town, there shouldn't be a problem with us telling each other what our abilities were (not roles). I told them what my ability was. Rosie trusted us and told us she was the town cop and that her ability was the double down. Grandma told us her ability next, followed by Mertex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This confirmation has me solid on Aye as town.  Scum would have had more to gain from hanging Mertex out to dry.
> 
> Grandma is definitely the neighborhood scum in that neck of the woods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> @Wolfsister77 , I maintain the belief that Aye is town.  If she wasn't, she could have easily constructed a mislynch on Mertex and bypassed the whole, "Who shoots whom?" quandary in eliminating a PR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Towncred, scum will often buddy up to townies to get their trust.
> 
> Like I said in the hood, I'm willing to consider mathblade also.
> 
> These are the only 2 options. Town can mislynch twice. If neither of these two is scum, then gg House because it would be you then and it would be a hell of a win on your part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are more than 2 options, since there's more than 2 people left in the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sameech is scum. Cafe, SR, Mertex are town. That leaves 4 people-you, me, House, and mathblade. I know it isn't me. I am 99% sure it is not House. That leaves 2 choices for me as to who the last is. It is as simple as that as far as I am concerned.
Click to expand...


And why couldn't it be you, Cafe, SR, or House? Between those 4, I'd bet it was you.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> This confirmation has me solid on Aye as town.  Scum would have had more to gain from hanging Mertex out to dry.
> 
> Grandma is definitely the neighborhood scum in that neck of the woods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Wolfsister77 , I maintain the belief that Aye is town.  If she wasn't, she could have easily constructed a mislynch on Mertex and bypassed the whole, "Who shoots whom?" quandary in eliminating a PR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Towncred, scum will often buddy up to townies to get their trust.
> 
> Like I said in the hood, I'm willing to consider mathblade also.
> 
> These are the only 2 options. Town can mislynch twice. If neither of these two is scum, then gg House because it would be you then and it would be a hell of a win on your part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are more than 2 options, since there's more than 2 people left in the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sameech is scum. Cafe, SR, Mertex are town. That leaves 4 people-you, me, House, and mathblade. I know it isn't me. I am 99% sure it is not House. That leaves 2 choices for me as to who the last is. It is as simple as that as far as I am concerned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And why couldn't it be you, Cafe, SR, or House? Between those 4, I'd bet it was you.
Click to expand...


Oh no you don't. I am not allowing you to try to get us to look at townies as possibilities. The only way Cafe or SR are possible is if they are a team and Sameech is town. Otherwise they are town.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I believe Mertex. I've said before I believe she is town. I've also said more than once that this is her town meta that you have all been seeing. If I had thought she was scum, I would have been leading that claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How far along into the game did you all out your PR's?
> 
> Because scarlet is trying to convince us now House and Mertex is just making up the doc claim within the past few hours. .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Rosie outed her role first on 8-21. Before she did that, I mentioned that if we were all town, there shouldn't be a problem with us telling each other what our abilities were (not roles). I told them what my ability was. Rosie trusted us and told us she was the town cop and that her ability was the double down. Grandma told us her ability next, followed by Mertex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This confirmation has me solid on Aye as town.  Scum would have had more to gain from hanging Mertex out to dry.
> 
> Grandma is definitely the neighborhood scum in that neck of the woods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> @Wolfsister77 , I maintain the belief that Aye is town.  If she wasn't, she could have easily constructed a mislynch on Mertex and bypassed the whole, "Who shoots whom?" quandary in eliminating a PR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Towncred, scum will often buddy up to townies to get their trust.
> 
> Like I said in the hood, I'm willing to consider mathblade also.
> 
> These are the only 2 options. Town can mislynch twice. If neither of these two is scum, then gg House because it would be you then and it would be a hell of a win on your part.
Click to expand...


Losing is winning, now?  I'm town, 2 mislynches is bad, 'mkay?


----------



## House

With tso!'s NK, I am at a loss.

I can't buy into Wolf or Aye as scum, even though they both suspect each other.  I don't know how the PR dynamics work (and since this is a new setup that Wake is trying out, I think all theory on PR setup for this game is WIFOM anyway).  I'm not comfortable speculating on SR, Cafe, or Mertex on those grounds - which I don't really like the feel of, to be honest.

Mathblade is the only one left due to PoE, which feels to me like a dirty read that I am not particularly confident in.


----------



## sameech

If I stayed in the game and it came down to 2 town v. a scum, the WIFOM over me would cause a mislynch and cost us the game.  Do what you have to do and stop yammering on and on about it while the math is still on our side.  

Geez.  Does anybody ever think about end game or two or three days from now worst case scenarios when they are playing besides me?  No wonder we have such a sucky record.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> How far along into the game did you all out your PR's?
> 
> Because scarlet is trying to convince us now House and Mertex is just making up the doc claim within the past few hours. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rosie outed her role first on 8-21. Before she did that, I mentioned that if we were all town, there shouldn't be a problem with us telling each other what our abilities were (not roles). I told them what my ability was. Rosie trusted us and told us she was the town cop and that her ability was the double down. Grandma told us her ability next, followed by Mertex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This confirmation has me solid on Aye as town.  Scum would have had more to gain from hanging Mertex out to dry.
> 
> Grandma is definitely the neighborhood scum in that neck of the woods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> @Wolfsister77 , I maintain the belief that Aye is town.  If she wasn't, she could have easily constructed a mislynch on Mertex and bypassed the whole, "Who shoots whom?" quandary in eliminating a PR.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Towncred, scum will often buddy up to townies to get their trust.
> 
> Like I said in the hood, I'm willing to consider mathblade also.
> 
> These are the only 2 options. Town can mislynch twice. If neither of these two is scum, then gg House because it would be you then and it would be a hell of a win on your part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Losing is winning, now?  I'm town, 2 mislynches is bad, 'mkay?
Click to expand...


Yes, it is worse case scenario if town mislynches twice and I don' t want that but a win is still possible. We would just be forced into mylo/lylo and the last 2 town would have to vote out the scum to win. I'd rather avoid that if at all possible. This is why I am trying to have this discussion now rather than later.


----------



## House

Well, first things first, eh?

*Vote: Sameech* (L-2)


----------



## Wolfsister77

sameech said:


> Does anybody ever think about end game or two or three days from now worst case scenarios when they are playing besides me?



That's exactly what I am doing here.


----------



## Wolfsister77

*Vote: Sameech*

L-1

Cafe is the only one who has given no input. So let's let her be the hammer after she's had her say.


----------



## House

Mertex said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> tso!?  Idontgetit...
> 
> Well, that shoots my theory all to hell.
> 
> Wait... why didn't scum take out the doctor?  She's a sitting duck, amirite?  How is she still alive after the opposing scum team has been eliminated?
> 
> Last night's kill choice is just all kinds of weird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because Ice wants you all to think that I'm the partner.  It's so damn obvious.  I wish they had taken me out, so everyone can see that I'm not lying, but too bad for them, unless you all lynch me, I get to protect another person tonight and they don't know who.....so good luck to the remaining ice.  I'm going to go check the remaining player's posts for clues or slips.
Click to expand...


While I can see the logic behind that, it also stands to reason that killing you last night would have been a null info NK *because* you're the logical choice, meaning there's nothing to deduce from killing the doctor because that would likely happen regardless of who drew scum.

tso! drawing the NK is just... off.

Chasing my tail, here.


----------



## sameech

Wake said:


> *WOAH, OH NO!
> 
> tso!, Vanilla Townie, has been murdered! He was found in the meat freezer, with icicles hanging off of his britches and jitters. Brr!
> *
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *​*
> *
> *It is now Day 5.
> 
> With 8 alive, it takes 5 to lynch!
> 
> Deadline expires 9/22/14, @1PM central.
> 
> Good luck brave Townies of Windgale!!!*​



What are jitters?  Is that a medical term?

Brave?  Hardly.

@EverybodyINThisDamnGame  Vote yours truly.  I am all swarmy headed and nauseous and would like to see my death scene before I pass out and dream lovingly of taking a flame thrower to giant ticks.


----------



## Wolfsister77

sameech said:


> Brave?  Hardly.



Bye Bye Now. Feel better soon.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> *Vote: Sameech*
> 
> L-1
> 
> Cafe is the only one who has given no input. So let's let her be the hammer after she's had her say.



I am just getting here, not everyone is around as soon as the thread opens.

My two cents on the whole matter regarding Sam.

Sure scum lie. It was long thought Avatar lied on his way to the gallows. BUT then we find out Sam lied about his PR, he says he had to ensure Avatar was lynched. I have been thinking why? would he lie? Why not just convince us Avatar was scum here on the GT if he was so sure Avatar was scum, without lying? Then Gath told me, in what I would call a very candid moment in East, he killed Rosie. This squarely put Sam back in the scum category for me, forget his trying to convince us that there were godfathers in this setup, and telling us in Central Gath was lying about being scum to trick Sammich. His claims are off, his meta has been off the whole game.

So, I am  asking Sam, since he is here, why didn't you think you could convince us Avatar was scum without lying, it was not as if you had been trying for days and days, and two, the claim you just made in Central, how does the fact there was a kill last night confirm Wolf as town?


----------



## CaféAuLait

@Wake

*"Today's mystery action manifests Day 5." 
*
Is this something you are going to tell us?


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: Sameech*
> 
> L-1
> 
> Cafe is the only one who has given no input. So let's let her be the hammer after she's had her say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am just getting here, not everyone is around as soon as the thread opens.
> 
> My two cents on the whole matter regarding Sam.
> 
> Sure scum lie. It was long thought Avatar lied on his way to the gallows. BUT then we find out Sam lied about his PR, he says he had to ensure Avatar was lynched. I have been thinking why? would he lie? Why not just convince us Avatar was scum here on the GT if he was so sure Avatar was scum, without lying? Then Gath told me, in what I would call a very candid moment in East, he killed Rosie. This squarely put Sam back in the scum category for me, forget his trying to convince us that there were godfathers in this setup, and telling us in Central Gath was lying about being scum to trick Sammich. His claims are off, his meta has been off the whole game.
> 
> So, I am  asking Sam, since he is here, why didn't you think you could convince us Avatar was scum without lying, it was not as if you had been trying for days and days, and two, the claim you just made in Central, how does the fact there was a kill last night confirm Wolf as town?
Click to expand...


Oh no worries. I know you get on later than the rest of us which is why I suggested you be given the hammer so you can give input. I don't think anyone else will vote before you do at this point. 

If you read my post on what he said in the neighborhood, he said based on what he set up in Central, that you and Aye would lynch me next for one of two reasons.

-he's town and then you'd quickhammer me OR
-he's scum and he tried to backhand town confirm me in Central

I don't know why he spelled it out for me but in either case, he wants me gone next. And he said he is actually VT after all.  

It's very convoluted and doesn't make much sense.


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> @Wake
> 
> *"Today's mystery action manifests Day 5."
> *
> Is this something you are going to tell us?



I think Scarlet already did.  Something about losing her ice protection.

That hurts us a little, but scum could have still won without the mystery action by simply leaving her to be the last townie.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> @Wake
> 
> *"Today's mystery action manifests Day 5."
> *
> Is this something you are going to tell us?



SR is no longer ice proof.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: Sameech*
> 
> L-1
> 
> Cafe is the only one who has given no input. So let's let her be the hammer after she's had her say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am just getting here, not everyone is around as soon as the thread opens.
> 
> My two cents on the whole matter regarding Sam.
> 
> Sure scum lie. It was long thought Avatar lied on his way to the gallows. BUT then we find out Sam lied about his PR, he says he had to ensure Avatar was lynched. I have been thinking why? would he lie? Why not just convince us Avatar was scum here on the GT if he was so sure Avatar was scum, without lying? Then Gath told me, in what I would call a very candid moment in East, he killed Rosie. This squarely put Sam back in the scum category for me, forget his trying to convince us that there were godfathers in this setup, and telling us in Central Gath was lying about being scum to trick Sammich. His claims are off, his meta has been off the whole game.
> 
> So, I am  asking Sam, since he is here, why didn't you think you could convince us Avatar was scum without lying, it was not as if you had been trying for days and days, and two, the claim you just made in Central, how does the fact there was a kill last night confirm Wolf as town?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh no worries. I know you get on later than the rest of us which is why I suggested you be given the hammer so you can give input. I don't think anyone else will vote before you do at this point.
> 
> If you read my post on what he said in the neighborhood, *he said based on what he set up in Central, that you and Aye would lynch me next for one of two reasons.*
> 
> -he's town and then you'd quickhammer me OR
> -he's scum and he tried to backhand town confirm me in Central
> 
> I don't know why he spelled it out for me but in either case, he wants me gone next. And he said he is actually VT after all.
> 
> It's very convoluted and doesn't make much sense.
Click to expand...


( emphasis added)


LOL Seriously? He told us in Central, based on what he set up in your neighborhood he had YOU as solid scum.


----------



## CaféAuLait

That was before the NK BTW, now he is saying you are town.


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: Sameech*
> 
> L-1
> 
> Cafe is the only one who has given no input. So let's let her be the hammer after she's had her say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am just getting here, not everyone is around as soon as the thread opens.
> 
> My two cents on the whole matter regarding Sam.
> 
> Sure scum lie. It was long thought Avatar lied on his way to the gallows. BUT then we find out Sam lied about his PR, he says he had to ensure Avatar was lynched. I have been thinking why? would he lie? Why not just convince us Avatar was scum here on the GT if he was so sure Avatar was scum, without lying? Then Gath told me, in what I would call a very candid moment in East, he killed Rosie. This squarely put Sam back in the scum category for me, forget his trying to convince us that there were godfathers in this setup, and telling us in Central Gath was lying about being scum to trick Sammich. His claims are off, his meta has been off the whole game.
> 
> So, I am  asking Sam, since he is here, why didn't you think you could convince us Avatar was scum without lying, it was not as if you had been trying for days and days, and two, the claim you just made in Central, how does the fact there was a kill last night confirm Wolf as town?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh no worries. I know you get on later than the rest of us which is why I suggested you be given the hammer so you can give input. I don't think anyone else will vote before you do at this point.
> 
> If you read my post on what he said in the neighborhood, *he said based on what he set up in Central, that you and Aye would lynch me next for one of two reasons.*
> 
> -he's town and then you'd quickhammer me OR
> -he's scum and he tried to backhand town confirm me in Central
> 
> I don't know why he spelled it out for me but in either case, he wants me gone next. And he said he is actually VT after all.
> 
> It's very convoluted and doesn't make much sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ( emphasis added)
> 
> 
> LOL Seriously? He told us in Central, based on what he set up in your neighborhood he had YOU as solid scum.
Click to expand...


Wouldn't scum trying to sell scum townfirm their target when they were lynched?


----------



## CaféAuLait

@AyeCantSeeYou 

Can you please confirm post  882 in Central made by Sam states about seeding the other neighborhood and having an ace in the hole.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> That was before the NK BTW, now he is saying you are town.





CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: Sameech*
> 
> L-1
> 
> Cafe is the only one who has given no input. So let's let her be the hammer after she's had her say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am just getting here, not everyone is around as soon as the thread opens.
> 
> My two cents on the whole matter regarding Sam.
> 
> Sure scum lie. It was long thought Avatar lied on his way to the gallows. BUT then we find out Sam lied about his PR, he says he had to ensure Avatar was lynched. I have been thinking why? would he lie? Why not just convince us Avatar was scum here on the GT if he was so sure Avatar was scum, without lying? Then Gath told me, in what I would call a very candid moment in East, he killed Rosie. This squarely put Sam back in the scum category for me, forget his trying to convince us that there were godfathers in this setup, and telling us in Central Gath was lying about being scum to trick Sammich. His claims are off, his meta has been off the whole game.
> 
> So, I am  asking Sam, since he is here, why didn't you think you could convince us Avatar was scum without lying, it was not as if you had been trying for days and days, and two, the claim you just made in Central, how does the fact there was a kill last night confirm Wolf as town?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh no worries. I know you get on later than the rest of us which is why I suggested you be given the hammer so you can give input. I don't think anyone else will vote before you do at this point.
> 
> If you read my post on what he said in the neighborhood, *he said based on what he set up in Central, that you and Aye would lynch me next for one of two reasons.*
> 
> -he's town and then you'd quickhammer me OR
> -he's scum and he tried to backhand town confirm me in Central
> 
> I don't know why he spelled it out for me but in either case, he wants me gone next. And he said he is actually VT after all.
> 
> It's very convoluted and doesn't make much sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ( emphasis added)
> 
> 
> LOL Seriously? He told us in Central, based on what he set up in your neighborhood he had YOU as solid scum.
Click to expand...




CaféAuLait said:


> That was before the NK BTW, now he is saying you are town.



He told me he was going to do this. He told me straight out I was scum-called me scumzilla-twice-LOL.

This is exactly what he said he was going to do. I just don't get how it works. But he definitely wants me gone next. I did try to get him to freeze me last night. I pushed and pushed but oh well, tso is just as good a choice because that's one less person to consider as the last. And Mertex is still around.


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote: Sameech*
> 
> L-1
> 
> Cafe is the only one who has given no input. So let's let her be the hammer after she's had her say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am just getting here, not everyone is around as soon as the thread opens.
> 
> My two cents on the whole matter regarding Sam.
> 
> Sure scum lie. It was long thought Avatar lied on his way to the gallows. BUT then we find out Sam lied about his PR, he says he had to ensure Avatar was lynched. I have been thinking why? would he lie? Why not just convince us Avatar was scum here on the GT if he was so sure Avatar was scum, without lying? Then Gath told me, in what I would call a very candid moment in East, he killed Rosie. This squarely put Sam back in the scum category for me, forget his trying to convince us that there were godfathers in this setup, and telling us in Central Gath was lying about being scum to trick Sammich. His claims are off, his meta has been off the whole game.
> 
> So, I am  asking Sam, since he is here, why didn't you think you could convince us Avatar was scum without lying, it was not as if you had been trying for days and days, and two, the claim you just made in Central, how does the fact there was a kill last night confirm Wolf as town?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh no worries. I know you get on later than the rest of us which is why I suggested you be given the hammer so you can give input. I don't think anyone else will vote before you do at this point.
> 
> If you read my post on what he said in the neighborhood, *he said based on what he set up in Central, that you and Aye would lynch me next for one of two reasons.*
> 
> -he's town and then you'd quickhammer me OR
> -he's scum and he tried to backhand town confirm me in Central
> 
> I don't know why he spelled it out for me but in either case, he wants me gone next. And he said he is actually VT after all.
> 
> It's very convoluted and doesn't make much sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ( emphasis added)
> 
> 
> LOL Seriously? He told us in Central, based on what he set up in your neighborhood he had YOU as solid scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wouldn't scum trying to sell scum townfirm their target when they were lynched?
Click to expand...



They would indeed. However, Sam has been saying Wolf is scum and he had this elaborate set up in his other neighborhood which would become clear as a bell today. Nada, zip, zilch. He is playing each neighborhood off of one another.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> They would indeed. However, Sam has been saying Wolf is scum and he had this elaborate set up in his other neighborhood which would become clear as a bell today. Nada, zip, zilch. *He is playing each neighborhood off of one another.*



Exactly!!


----------



## CaféAuLait

Sam

Anything to say for yourself? Can you explain any of this?


----------



## CaféAuLait

When I vote for you and IF it is a mislynch you only have your bag of lies to blame, not town as you have been trying to do in Central and here on the forum.

PLEASE EXPLAIN all of you lies. TIA.


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wake
> 
> *"Today's mystery action manifests Day 5."
> *
> Is this something you are going to tell us?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Scarlet already did.  Something about losing her ice protection.
> 
> That hurts us a little, but scum could have still won without the mystery action by simply leaving her to be the last townie.
Click to expand...


True, which makes me believe they are removing any barriers or believe she needs to go next. I saw her state she lost her shield, but I was not sure if Wake would make some sort of critical announcement.


----------



## ScarletRage

House said:


> tso!?  Idontgetit...
> 
> Well, that shoots my theory all to hell.
> 
> Wait... why didn't scum take out the doctor?  She's a sitting duck, amirite?  How is she still alive after the opposing scum team has been eliminated?
> 
> Last night's kill choice is just all kinds of weird.


Agreed. My senses say that it points to scum doubtcasting the doctor. That kill also helps scumHouse be mobile in his choices.

Mertex Cafe and I are conftown.
Aye and Wolf are probably town.
House and Mathblade are the suspects. Sameech is the lynch.

Scum would not care to shoot immune townie. Shooting the doctor eliminates mislynches.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wake
> 
> *"Today's mystery action manifests Day 5."
> *
> Is this something you are going to tell us?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Scarlet already did.  Something about losing her ice protection.
> 
> That hurts us a little, but scum could have still won without the mystery action by simply leaving her to be the last townie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True, which makes me believe they are removing any barriers or believe she needs to go next. I saw her state she lost her shield, but I was not sure if Wake would make some sort of critical announcement.
Click to expand...


Could be. He's been telling me all along he thinks SR is my partner and saying it here in thread too. He also said she is faking her ice immunity.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> tso!?  Idontgetit...
> 
> Well, that shoots my theory all to hell.
> 
> Wait... why didn't scum take out the doctor?  She's a sitting duck, amirite?  How is she still alive after the opposing scum team has been eliminated?
> 
> Last night's kill choice is just all kinds of weird.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. My senses say that it points to scum doubtcasting the doctor. That kill also helps scumHouse be mobile in his choices.
> 
> Mertex Cafe and I are conftown.
> Aye and Wolf are probably town.
> House and Mathblade are the suspects. Sameech is the lynch.
> 
> Scum would not care to shoot immune townie. Shooting the doctor eliminates mislynches.
Click to expand...


That actually makes a lot of sense about them trying to get us to doubt the doctor. Good point.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wake
> 
> *"Today's mystery action manifests Day 5."
> *
> Is this something you are going to tell us?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Scarlet already did.  Something about losing her ice protection.
> 
> That hurts us a little, but scum could have still won without the mystery action by simply leaving her to be the last townie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True, which makes me believe they are removing any barriers or believe she needs to go next. I saw her state she lost her shield, but I was not sure if Wake would make some sort of critical announcement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Could be. He's been telling me all along he thinks SR is my partner and saying it here in thread too. He also said she is faking her ice immunity.
Click to expand...



Well in Central, it's been me and SR or me and wolf as scum according to Sam. I don't think SR is or was faking her immunity, I think it is totally out in left field she would have claimed the opposite of the immunity I have on a fluke.  Sam has stayed away from House as a suspect, in fact he says he has no read on him of late, but  he put him at a longshot some weeks back. Hummmmm, House have you been fooling me all this time and it is not Math, but you? That would put three scum in your neighborhood though Wolf! Seems almost incredible to me.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> tso!?  Idontgetit...
> 
> Well, that shoots my theory all to hell.
> 
> Wait... why didn't scum take out the doctor?  She's a sitting duck, amirite?  How is she still alive after the opposing scum team has been eliminated?
> 
> Last night's kill choice is just all kinds of weird.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. My senses say that it points to scum doubtcasting the doctor. That kill also helps scumHouse be mobile in his choices.
> 
> Mertex Cafe and I are conftown.
> Aye and Wolf are probably town.
> House and Mathblade are the suspects. Sameech is the lynch.
> 
> Scum would not care to shoot immune townie. Shooting the doctor eliminates mislynches.
Click to expand...


tbh?  If I were scum, I'd have killed Mertex last night and come gunning for you after Sameech was lynched because you've been gnawing at the bit to come after me regardless of how irrational your reasons are.

Step back and think about this post.  You know it's true.


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wake
> 
> *"Today's mystery action manifests Day 5."
> *
> Is this something you are going to tell us?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Scarlet already did.  Something about losing her ice protection.
> 
> That hurts us a little, but scum could have still won without the mystery action by simply leaving her to be the last townie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True, which makes me believe they are removing any barriers or believe she needs to go next. I saw her state she lost her shield, but I was not sure if Wake would make some sort of critical announcement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Could be. He's been telling me all along he thinks SR is my partner and saying it here in thread too. He also said she is faking her ice immunity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well in Central, it's been me and SR or me and wolf as scum according to Sam. I don't think SR is or was faking her immunity, I think it is totally out in left field she would have claimed the opposite of the immunity I have on a fluke.  Sam has stayed away from House as a suspect, in fact he says he has no read on him of late, but  he put him at a longshot some weeks back. Hummmmm, House have you been fooling me all this time and it is not Math, but you? That would put three scum in your neighborhood though Wolf! Seems almost incredible to me.
Click to expand...


Lynch me and you'll have your answer.  This is not the time to get all caught up in WIFOM, we're too close to the finish line and I have no interest in the drama that this town likes to get caught up in with the crossfire accusations and oddball wagonbuilding.

Do what you're gonna do, just make it count.


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> tso!?  Idontgetit...
> 
> Well, that shoots my theory all to hell.
> 
> Wait... why didn't scum take out the doctor?  She's a sitting duck, amirite?  How is she still alive after the opposing scum team has been eliminated?
> 
> Last night's kill choice is just all kinds of weird.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. My senses say that it points to scum doubtcasting the doctor. That kill also helps scumHouse be mobile in his choices.
> 
> Mertex Cafe and I are conftown.
> Aye and Wolf are probably town.
> House and Mathblade are the suspects. Sameech is the lynch.
> 
> Scum would not care to shoot immune townie. Shooting the doctor eliminates mislynches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> tbh?  If I were scum, I'd have killed Mertex last night and come gunning for you after Sameech was lynched because you've been gnawing at the bit to come after me regardless of how irrational your reasons are.
> 
> Step back and think about this post.  You know it's true.
Click to expand...



Sure, but they were smart not to kill Mertex, it just opens us up for more WIFOM.  That's why they did not IMO. It makes everyone paranoid,


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wake
> 
> *"Today's mystery action manifests Day 5."
> *
> Is this something you are going to tell us?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Scarlet already did.  Something about losing her ice protection.
> 
> That hurts us a little, but scum could have still won without the mystery action by simply leaving her to be the last townie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True, which makes me believe they are removing any barriers or believe she needs to go next. I saw her state she lost her shield, but I was not sure if Wake would make some sort of critical announcement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Could be. He's been telling me all along he thinks SR is my partner and saying it here in thread too. He also said she is faking her ice immunity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well in Central, it's been me and SR or me and wolf as scum according to Sam. I don't think SR is or was faking her immunity, I think it is totally out in left field she would have claimed the opposite of the immunity I have on a fluke.  Sam has stayed away from House as a suspect, in fact he says he has no read on him of late, but  he put him at a longshot some weeks back. Hummmmm, House have you been fooling me all this time and it is not Math, but you? That would put three scum in your neighborhood though Wolf! Seems almost incredible to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lynch me and you'll have your answer.  This is not the time to get all caught up in WIFOM, we're too close to the finish line and I have no interest in the drama that this town likes to get caught up in with the crossfire accusations and oddball wagonbuilding.
> 
> Do what you're gonna do, just make it count.
Click to expand...


Don't get your Underoos in a wad, the question was meant to be playful.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Anyway onto the last scum.

Math was playing heavily until we pegged Sam and Gath, then she kinda dropped off of her play and stopped posting as much as a matter of fact it seemed as if she was trying to make excused for Sam. Did I imagine this, everyone?


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Scarlet already did.  Something about losing her ice protection.
> 
> That hurts us a little, but scum could have still won without the mystery action by simply leaving her to be the last townie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True, which makes me believe they are removing any barriers or believe she needs to go next. I saw her state she lost her shield, but I was not sure if Wake would make some sort of critical announcement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Could be. He's been telling me all along he thinks SR is my partner and saying it here in thread too. He also said she is faking her ice immunity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well in Central, it's been me and SR or me and wolf as scum according to Sam. I don't think SR is or was faking her immunity, I think it is totally out in left field she would have claimed the opposite of the immunity I have on a fluke.  Sam has stayed away from House as a suspect, in fact he says he has no read on him of late, but  he put him at a longshot some weeks back. Hummmmm, House have you been fooling me all this time and it is not Math, but you? That would put three scum in your neighborhood though Wolf! Seems almost incredible to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lynch me and you'll have your answer.  This is not the time to get all caught up in WIFOM, we're too close to the finish line and I have no interest in the drama that this town likes to get caught up in with the crossfire accusations and oddball wagonbuilding.
> 
> Do what you're gonna do, just make it count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't get your Underoos in a wad, the question was meant to be playful.
Click to expand...


I've been reading up on some of the newbie games over on the MS site.  As I read along, some aspects are becoming a bit clearer to me.

When I started this game, I figured my best play for town was to stay alive, as dead town = bad for town.  

After reading a few games though, I've discovered that dead town isn't always a bad thing, if doing so produces a net benefit for town.

That is why I threw that post out here now, while we have the luxury of a mislynch, so town can learn from my flip and look harder at those wanting town dead.


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> True, which makes me believe they are removing any barriers or believe she needs to go next. I saw her state she lost her shield, but I was not sure if Wake would make some sort of critical announcement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could be. He's been telling me all along he thinks SR is my partner and saying it here in thread too. He also said she is faking her ice immunity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well in Central, it's been me and SR or me and wolf as scum according to Sam. I don't think SR is or was faking her immunity, I think it is totally out in left field she would have claimed the opposite of the immunity I have on a fluke.  Sam has stayed away from House as a suspect, in fact he says he has no read on him of late, but  he put him at a longshot some weeks back. Hummmmm, House have you been fooling me all this time and it is not Math, but you? That would put three scum in your neighborhood though Wolf! Seems almost incredible to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lynch me and you'll have your answer.  This is not the time to get all caught up in WIFOM, we're too close to the finish line and I have no interest in the drama that this town likes to get caught up in with the crossfire accusations and oddball wagonbuilding.
> 
> Do what you're gonna do, just make it count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't get your Underoos in a wad, the question was meant to be playful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been reading up on some of the newbie games over on the MS site.  As I read along, some aspects are becoming a bit clearer to me.
> 
> When I started this game, I figured my best play for town was to stay alive, as dead town = bad for town.
> 
> After reading a few games though, I've discovered that dead town isn't always a bad thing, if doing so produces a net benefit for town.
> 
> That is why I threw that post out here now, while we have the luxury of a mislynch, so town can learn from my flip and look harder at those wanting town dead.
Click to expand...



It can be, I agree with you. And scums pick last night was smart and it was dumb. They took TN/TSO off the table for us to worry about, he was still iffy on some people's lists. Leaving Mertex alive allows us to doubt her, my guess is they wanted us to get upset she was not NKed and then start WIFOMing over her.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wake
> 
> *"Today's mystery action manifests Day 5."
> *
> Is this something you are going to tell us?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think Scarlet already did.  Something about losing her ice protection.
> 
> That hurts us a little, but scum could have still won without the mystery action by simply leaving her to be the last townie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True, which makes me believe they are removing any barriers or believe she needs to go next. I saw her state she lost her shield, but I was not sure if Wake would make some sort of critical announcement.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Could be. He's been telling me all along he thinks SR is my partner and saying it here in thread too. He also said she is faking her ice immunity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well in Central, it's been me and SR or me and wolf as scum according to Sam. I don't think SR is or was faking her immunity, I think it is totally out in left field she would have claimed the opposite of the immunity I have on a fluke.  Sam has stayed away from House as a suspect, in fact he says he has no read on him of late, but  he put him at a longshot some weeks back. Hummmmm, House have you been fooling me all this time and it is not Math, but you? That would put three scum in your neighborhood though Wolf! Seems almost incredible to me.
Click to expand...


One of the main reasons I have not been suspecting him is because that would make 3 in my neighborhood which seems really extreme to me.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Anyway onto the last scum.
> 
> Math was playing heavily until we pegged Sam and Gath, then she kinda dropped off of her play and stopped posting as much as a matter of fact it seemed as if she was trying to make excused for Sam. Did I imagine this, everyone?



Nope, she has been much less active since Sameech and Gath have been caught.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Could be. He's been telling me all along he thinks SR is my partner and saying it here in thread too. He also said she is faking her ice immunity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well in Central, it's been me and SR or me and wolf as scum according to Sam. I don't think SR is or was faking her immunity, I think it is totally out in left field she would have claimed the opposite of the immunity I have on a fluke.  Sam has stayed away from House as a suspect, in fact he says he has no read on him of late, but  he put him at a longshot some weeks back. Hummmmm, House have you been fooling me all this time and it is not Math, but you? That would put three scum in your neighborhood though Wolf! Seems almost incredible to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lynch me and you'll have your answer.  This is not the time to get all caught up in WIFOM, we're too close to the finish line and I have no interest in the drama that this town likes to get caught up in with the crossfire accusations and oddball wagonbuilding.
> 
> Do what you're gonna do, just make it count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't get your Underoos in a wad, the question was meant to be playful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been reading up on some of the newbie games over on the MS site.  As I read along, some aspects are becoming a bit clearer to me.
> 
> When I started this game, I figured my best play for town was to stay alive, as dead town = bad for town.
> 
> After reading a few games though, I've discovered that dead town isn't always a bad thing, if doing so produces a net benefit for town.
> 
> That is why I threw that post out here now, while we have the luxury of a mislynch, so town can learn from my flip and look harder at those wanting town dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It can be, I agree with you. And scums pick last night was smart and it was dumb. They took TN/TSO off the table for us to worry about, he was still iffy on some people's lists. Leaving Mertex alive allows us to doubt her, my guess is they wanted us to get upset she was not NKed and then start WIFOMing over her.
Click to expand...


It was smart if they want to cast doubt on the Dr. but dumb because it takes a suspect off our list and keeps the Dr. around. All in all, not a good choice, IMO.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> True, which makes me believe they are removing any barriers or believe she needs to go next. I saw her state she lost her shield, but I was not sure if Wake would make some sort of critical announcement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could be. He's been telling me all along he thinks SR is my partner and saying it here in thread too. He also said she is faking her ice immunity.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well in Central, it's been me and SR or me and wolf as scum according to Sam. I don't think SR is or was faking her immunity, I think it is totally out in left field she would have claimed the opposite of the immunity I have on a fluke.  Sam has stayed away from House as a suspect, in fact he says he has no read on him of late, but  he put him at a longshot some weeks back. Hummmmm, House have you been fooling me all this time and it is not Math, but you? That would put three scum in your neighborhood though Wolf! Seems almost incredible to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lynch me and you'll have your answer.  This is not the time to get all caught up in WIFOM, we're too close to the finish line and I have no interest in the drama that this town likes to get caught up in with the crossfire accusations and oddball wagonbuilding.
> 
> Do what you're gonna do, just make it count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't get your Underoos in a wad, the question was meant to be playful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been reading up on some of the newbie games over on the MS site.  As I read along, some aspects are becoming a bit clearer to me.
> 
> When I started this game, I figured my best play for town was to stay alive, as dead town = bad for town.
> 
> After reading a few games though, I've discovered that dead town isn't always a bad thing, if doing so produces a net benefit for town.
> 
> That is why I threw that post out here now, while we have the luxury of a mislynch, so town can learn from my flip and look harder at those wanting town dead.
Click to expand...


You wouldn't be a good chioce IMO. I am pretty sure, interacting with you, that you are town.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Leaving her alive really does


Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well in Central, it's been me and SR or me and wolf as scum according to Sam. I don't think SR is or was faking her immunity, I think it is totally out in left field she would have claimed the opposite of the immunity I have on a fluke.  Sam has stayed away from House as a suspect, in fact he says he has no read on him of late, but  he put him at a longshot some weeks back. Hummmmm, House have you been fooling me all this time and it is not Math, but you? That would put three scum in your neighborhood though Wolf! Seems almost incredible to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lynch me and you'll have your answer.  This is not the time to get all caught up in WIFOM, we're too close to the finish line and I have no interest in the drama that this town likes to get caught up in with the crossfire accusations and oddball wagonbuilding.
> 
> Do what you're gonna do, just make it count.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't get your Underoos in a wad, the question was meant to be playful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been reading up on some of the newbie games over on the MS site.  As I read along, some aspects are becoming a bit clearer to me.
> 
> When I started this game, I figured my best play for town was to stay alive, as dead town = bad for town.
> 
> After reading a few games though, I've discovered that dead town isn't always a bad thing, if doing so produces a net benefit for town.
> 
> That is why I threw that post out here now, while we have the luxury of a mislynch, so town can learn from my flip and look harder at those wanting town dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It can be, I agree with you. And scums pick last night was smart and it was dumb. They took TN/TSO off the table for us to worry about, he was still iffy on some people's lists. Leaving Mertex alive allows us to doubt her, my guess is they wanted us to get upset she was not NKed and then start WIFOMing over her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was smart if they want to cast doubt on the Dr. but dumb because it takes a suspect off our list and keeps the Dr. around. All in all, not a good choice, IMO.
Click to expand...


Leaving her alive really does not matter to them, she can still protect someone and they can still take her out and it won't matter who she decided to target, so her protect really does not meant a thing at this juncture when she can be NKed at any moment. The only thing it serves to do it to keep us guessing.

I'm checking central for what Sam has to say about Math.


Wolf check your hood please.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Leaving her alive really does
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lynch me and you'll have your answer.  This is not the time to get all caught up in WIFOM, we're too close to the finish line and I have no interest in the drama that this town likes to get caught up in with the crossfire accusations and oddball wagonbuilding.
> 
> Do what you're gonna do, just make it count.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get your Underoos in a wad, the question was meant to be playful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been reading up on some of the newbie games over on the MS site.  As I read along, some aspects are becoming a bit clearer to me.
> 
> When I started this game, I figured my best play for town was to stay alive, as dead town = bad for town.
> 
> After reading a few games though, I've discovered that dead town isn't always a bad thing, if doing so produces a net benefit for town.
> 
> That is why I threw that post out here now, while we have the luxury of a mislynch, so town can learn from my flip and look harder at those wanting town dead.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It can be, I agree with you. And scums pick last night was smart and it was dumb. They took TN/TSO off the table for us to worry about, he was still iffy on some people's lists. Leaving Mertex alive allows us to doubt her, my guess is they wanted us to get upset she was not NKed and then start WIFOMing over her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was smart if they want to cast doubt on the Dr. but dumb because it takes a suspect off our list and keeps the Dr. around. All in all, not a good choice, IMO.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Leaving her alive really does not matter to them, she can still protect someone and they can still take her out and it won't matter who she decided to target, so her protect really does not meant a thing at this juncture when she can be NKed at any moment. The only thing it serves to do it to keep us guessing.
> 
> I'm checking central for what Sam has to say about Math.
> 
> 
> Wolf check your hood please.
Click to expand...


Will do. Just give me a minute.


----------



## ScarletRage

House said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> tso!?  Idontgetit...
> 
> Well, that shoots my theory all to hell.
> 
> Wait... why didn't scum take out the doctor?  She's a sitting duck, amirite?  How is she still alive after the opposing scum team has been eliminated?
> 
> Last night's kill choice is just all kinds of weird.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. My senses say that it points to scum doubtcasting the doctor. That kill also helps scumHouse be mobile in his choices.
> 
> Mertex Cafe and I are conftown.
> Aye and Wolf are probably town.
> House and Mathblade are the suspects. Sameech is the lynch.
> 
> Scum would not care to shoot immune townie. Shooting the doctor eliminates mislynches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> tbh?  If I were scum, I'd have killed Mertex last night and come gunning for you after Sameech was lynched because you've been gnawing at the bit to come after me regardless of how irrational your reasons are.
> 
> Step back and think about this post.  You know it's true.
Click to expand...


Lol. This post is bad. As scum you would not swing at conftown.

Plus this is an emotional ploy.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> tso!?  Idontgetit...
> 
> Well, that shoots my theory all to hell.
> 
> Wait... why didn't scum take out the doctor?  She's a sitting duck, amirite?  How is she still alive after the opposing scum team has been eliminated?
> 
> Last night's kill choice is just all kinds of weird.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. My senses say that it points to scum doubtcasting the doctor. That kill also helps scumHouse be mobile in his choices.
> 
> Mertex Cafe and I are conftown.
> Aye and Wolf are probably town.
> House and Mathblade are the suspects. Sameech is the lynch.
> 
> Scum would not care to shoot immune townie. Shooting the doctor eliminates mislynches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> tbh?  If I were scum, I'd have killed Mertex last night and come gunning for you after Sameech was lynched because you've been gnawing at the bit to come after me regardless of how irrational your reasons are.
> 
> Step back and think about this post.  You know it's true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol. This post is bad. As scum you would not swing at conftown.
> 
> Plus this is an emotional ploy.
Click to expand...


idk what experienced scum would or would not do.  I do know what I would do if I were scum, though.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Okay just checked the only time Sam ever mentioned MathBlade he did not write he name correctly, was when he said he thought Math could out what Aye's ability was before Aye activated it.


----------



## CaféAuLait

He wrote MathGeek instead of Mathblade.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Which reminds me didn't he do that on the forum here and Mathblade pointed it out almost as if she were a tad upset about it? "got some poster making fun of my name"  or some such thing? Feigned infighting? Hummmm, I know she said something like that, but I can't recall to whom.


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> He wrote MathGeek instead of Mathblade.



Distancing?

... but that does't ring true, because an underhanded accusation of Math being scum would go against his win con, wouldn't it?


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> He wrote MathGeek instead of Mathblade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Distancing?
> 
> ... but that does't ring true, because an underhanded accusation of Math being scum would go against his win con, wouldn't it?
Click to expand...


Nope, It's called bussing and scum can do that to their partner to make them look less like partners. Look the term up in the wiki when you get a chance.


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> He wrote MathGeek instead of Mathblade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Distancing?
> 
> ... but that does't ring true, because an underhanded accusation of Math being scum would go against his win con, wouldn't it?
Click to expand...


No, not really.  He did not say she was scum at all. He simply said that if Math used her ability it would out that Aye was the VIG.

But to answer your other question, In my estimation, they have to distance themselves from one another, hell, I've seen scum vote one another before just to keep the heat off themselves. I have not been in a game yet where scum was voted out by the other, but they just voted one another. This was the first game, where Gath hammered Avatar where I saw scum vote their partner out. But as I said prior, I'm sure Avatar told Gath to hammer him.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> He wrote MathGeek instead of Mathblade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Distancing?
> 
> ... but that does't ring true, because an underhanded accusation of Math being scum would go against his win con, wouldn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, It's called bussing and scum can do that to their partner to make them look less like partners. Look the term up in the wiki when you get a chance.
Click to expand...


Someone told House what bussing was wayyyyyy back in the beginning of this game. House knows what it means. Rosie told him and he said he would continue to use the word bus since it was part of his vocab.


----------



## Wolfsister77

OK, in the hood, way earlier he mentioned having issues with Aye's play saying she was a vig when she wasn't. He had her as #2 on his top 3 which were Cafe, Aye, TN. He basically was after Cafe and TN the most in the hood. Other than that post, he didn't say much about Aye.

Mathblade he mentioned later when he said her and SR are his top picks for the last remaining fire scum.

He also had her in his list of 3 as TN, Cafe, mathblade.

But all these posts were back when TN was still with us.

He really didn't say much once I started suspecting him except calling me scum.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> He wrote MathGeek instead of Mathblade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Distancing?
> 
> ... but that does't ring true, because an underhanded accusation of Math being scum would go against his win con, wouldn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, not really.  He did not say she was scum at all. He simply said that if Math used her ability it would out that Aye was the VIG.
> 
> But to answer your other question, In my estimation, they have to distance themselves from one another, hell, I've seen scum vote one another before just to keep the heat off themselves. I have not been in a game yet where scum was voted out by the other, but they just voted one another. This was the first game, where Gath hammered Avatar where I saw scum vote their partner out. But as I said prior, I'm sure Avatar told Gath to hammer him.
Click to expand...


I am almost positive, once Avi decided to sacrifice himself, he told Gath to hammer him. That actually made me suspicious of Gath because of that hammer after Avi said he was scum.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> He wrote MathGeek instead of Mathblade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Distancing?
> 
> ... but that does't ring true, because an underhanded accusation of Math being scum would go against his win con, wouldn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, It's called bussing and scum can do that to their partner to make them look less like partners. Look the term up in the wiki when you get a chance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someone told House what bussing was wayyyyyy back in the beginning of this game. House knows what it means. Rosie told him and he said he would continue to use the word bus since it was part of his vocab.
Click to expand...


Oh yeah, I had forgotten about that. I think he was talking about being thrown under the bus.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> OK, in the hood, way earlier he mentioned having issues with Aye's play saying she was a vig when she wasn't. He had her as #2 on his top 3 which were Cafe, Aye, TN. He basically was after Cafe and TN the most in the hood. Other than that post, he didn't say much about Aye.
> 
> Mathblade he mentioned later when he said her and SR are his top picks for the last remaining fire scum.
> 
> He also had her in his list of 3 as TN, Cafe, mathblade.
> 
> But all these posts were back when TN was still with us.
> 
> He really didn't say much once I started suspecting him except calling me scum.




I understand his statements about Aye's ability. Reading her in central one would have believed she was a VIG period, in fact this is what had Aye on my list for sometime given her statements in Central and the basic outing of Rosie as a PR ( again we were discussing Rosie as poss scum, so this may have been the reason) . BUT Sam had no clue how her VIG ability worked...

TN just died though Wolf,, how far back was he calling Math a suspect? Like weeks ago? Or just a few days ago?


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> He wrote MathGeek instead of Mathblade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Distancing?
> 
> ... but that does't ring true, because an underhanded accusation of Math being scum would go against his win con, wouldn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, It's called bussing and scum can do that to their partner to make them look less like partners. Look the term up in the wiki when you get a chance.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I did at the start of the game when I was griped at for using the phrase off-handedly.  But what purpos


CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> He wrote MathGeek instead of Mathblade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Distancing?
> 
> ... but that does't ring true, because an underhanded accusation of Math being scum would go against his win con, wouldn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, It's called bussing and scum can do that to their partner to make them look less like partners. Look the term up in the wiki when you get a chance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someone told House what bussing was wayyyyyy back in the beginning of this game. House knows what it means. Rosie told him and he said he would continue to use the word bus since it was part of his vocab.
Click to expand...


Technically, I used the full phrase.  "Bussing" is not something I've ever used as a word in that context.  That said, yes I looked it up in the wiki when the word was mentioned as a game term.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, in the hood, way earlier he mentioned having issues with Aye's play saying she was a vig when she wasn't. He had her as #2 on his top 3 which were Cafe, Aye, TN. He basically was after Cafe and TN the most in the hood. Other than that post, he didn't say much about Aye.
> 
> Mathblade he mentioned later when he said her and SR are his top picks for the last remaining fire scum.
> 
> He also had her in his list of 3 as TN, Cafe, mathblade.
> 
> But all these posts were back when TN was still with us.
> 
> He really didn't say much once I started suspecting him except calling me scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand his statements about Aye's ability. Reading her in central one would have believed she was a VIG period, in fact this is what had Aye on my list for sometime given her statements in Central and the basic outing of Rosie as a PR ( again we were discussing Rosie as poss scum, so this may have been the reason) . BUT Sam had no clue how her VIG ability worked...
> 
> TN just died though Wolf,, how far back was he calling Math a suspect? Like weeks ago? Or just a few days ago?
Click to expand...


On 9-5 I put up Grandma's wagon and asked about it and he said off that list he picked TN, Cafe, and mathblade as the best 3 candidates on Grandma's wagon as scum.

On 9-8 He said SR and mathblade were his picks for the last remaining fire scum.

That's all that he ever mentioned her.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, in the hood, way earlier he mentioned having issues with Aye's play saying she was a vig when she wasn't. He had her as #2 on his top 3 which were Cafe, Aye, TN. He basically was after Cafe and TN the most in the hood. Other than that post, he didn't say much about Aye.
> 
> Mathblade he mentioned later when he said her and SR are his top picks for the last remaining fire scum.
> 
> He also had her in his list of 3 as TN, Cafe, mathblade.
> 
> But all these posts were back when TN was still with us.
> 
> He really didn't say much once I started suspecting him except calling me scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand his statements about Aye's ability. Reading her in central one would have believed she was a VIG period, in fact this is what had Aye on my list for sometime given her statements in Central and the basic outing of Rosie as a PR ( again we were discussing Rosie as poss scum, so this may have been the reason) . BUT Sam had no clue how her VIG ability worked...
> 
> TN just died though Wolf,, how far back was he calling Math a suspect? Like weeks ago? Or just a few days ago?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On 9-5 I put up Grandma's wagon and asked about it and he said off that list he picked TN, Cafe, and mathblade as the best 3 candidates on Grandma's wagon as scum.
> 
> On 9-8 He said SR and mathblade were his picks for the last remaining fire scum.
> 
> That's all that he ever mentioned her.
Click to expand...


Okay well, he never mentioned her as a suspect in Central, but did so in your hood. This is a bit confusing to me, but I suppose that is WIFOM, it is nagging at me though for more than one reason. However, I know he has been using both the hoods against one another  as well as we figured out earlier.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, in the hood, way earlier he mentioned having issues with Aye's play saying she was a vig when she wasn't. He had her as #2 on his top 3 which were Cafe, Aye, TN. He basically was after Cafe and TN the most in the hood. Other than that post, he didn't say much about Aye.
> 
> Mathblade he mentioned later when he said her and SR are his top picks for the last remaining fire scum.
> 
> He also had her in his list of 3 as TN, Cafe, mathblade.
> 
> But all these posts were back when TN was still with us.
> 
> He really didn't say much once I started suspecting him except calling me scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand his statements about Aye's ability. Reading her in central one would have believed she was a VIG period, in fact this is what had Aye on my list for sometime given her statements in Central and the basic outing of Rosie as a PR ( again we were discussing Rosie as poss scum, so this may have been the reason) . BUT Sam had no clue how her VIG ability worked...
> 
> TN just died though Wolf,, how far back was he calling Math a suspect? Like weeks ago? Or just a few days ago?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On 9-5 I put up Grandma's wagon and asked about it and he said off that list he picked TN, Cafe, and mathblade as the best 3 candidates on Grandma's wagon as scum.
> 
> On 9-8 He said SR and mathblade were his picks for the last remaining fire scum.
> 
> That's all that he ever mentioned her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay well, he never mentioned her as a suspect in Central, but did so in your hood. This is a bit confusing to me, but I suppose that is WIFOM, it is nagging at me though for more than one reason. However, I know he has been using both the hoods against one another  as well as we figured out earlier.
Click to expand...


Yep, He's been saying one thing in ours and another in yours so I wouldn't put too much weight on what he said really. I had a hard time picking out a potential partner based on anything he said which is probably smart. I don't think he'd want us to be able to find his partner that way.


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> He wrote MathGeek instead of Mathblade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Distancing?
> 
> ... but that does't ring true, because an underhanded accusation of Math being scum would go against his win con, wouldn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, It's called bussing and scum can do that to their partner to make them look less like partners. Look the term up in the wiki when you get a chance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I did at the start of the game when I was griped at for using the phrase off-handedly.  But what purpos
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> He wrote MathGeek instead of Mathblade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Distancing?
> 
> ... but that does't ring true, because an underhanded accusation of Math being scum would go against his win con, wouldn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, It's called bussing and scum can do that to their partner to make them look less like partners. Look the term up in the wiki when you get a chance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someone told House what bussing was wayyyyyy back in the beginning of this game. House knows what it means. Rosie told him and he said he would continue to use the word bus since it was part of his vocab.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Technically, I used the full phrase.  "Bussing" is not something I've ever used as a word in that context.  That said, yes I looked it up in the wiki when the word was mentioned as a game term.
Click to expand...



Well, my point was you would know that scum would and could distance themselves from one another and it is not against their wincon. So your question seemed a bit off, that is why I mentioned it.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House-Sameech never said a word about you as a suspect or anything. Promise me you are town.

@House


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> He wrote MathGeek instead of Mathblade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Distancing?
> 
> ... but that does't ring true, because an underhanded accusation of Math being scum would go against his win con, wouldn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, It's called bussing and scum can do that to their partner to make them look less like partners. Look the term up in the wiki when you get a chance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I did at the start of the game when I was griped at for using the phrase off-handedly.  But what purpos
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> He wrote MathGeek instead of Mathblade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Distancing?
> 
> ... but that does't ring true, because an underhanded accusation of Math being scum would go against his win con, wouldn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, It's called bussing and scum can do that to their partner to make them look less like partners. Look the term up in the wiki when you get a chance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someone told House what bussing was wayyyyyy back in the beginning of this game. House knows what it means. Rosie told him and he said he would continue to use the word bus since it was part of his vocab.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Technically, I used the full phrase.  "Bussing" is not something I've ever used as a word in that context.  That said, yes I looked it up in the wiki when the word was mentioned as a game term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, my point was you would know that scum would and could distance themselves from one another and it is not against their wincon. So your question seemed a bit off, that is why I mentioned it.
Click to expand...


Just because they can doesn't mean they will do it willy nilly, right?

What purpose would he have for bussing Math?  Did it happen recently?  I was under the impression it was before he became a target.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> He wrote MathGeek instead of Mathblade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Distancing?
> 
> ... but that does't ring true, because an underhanded accusation of Math being scum would go against his win con, wouldn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, It's called bussing and scum can do that to their partner to make them look less like partners. Look the term up in the wiki when you get a chance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I did at the start of the game when I was griped at for using the phrase off-handedly.  But what purpos
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Distancing?
> 
> ... but that does't ring true, because an underhanded accusation of Math being scum would go against his win con, wouldn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, It's called bussing and scum can do that to their partner to make them look less like partners. Look the term up in the wiki when you get a chance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someone told House what bussing was wayyyyyy back in the beginning of this game. House knows what it means. Rosie told him and he said he would continue to use the word bus since it was part of his vocab.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Technically, I used the full phrase.  "Bussing" is not something I've ever used as a word in that context.  That said, yes I looked it up in the wiki when the word was mentioned as a game term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, my point was you would know that scum would and could distance themselves from one another and it is not against their wincon. So your question seemed a bit off, that is why I mentioned it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just because they can doesn't mean they will do it willy nilly, right?
> 
> What purpose would he have for bussing Math?  Did it happen recently?  I was under the impression it was before he became a target.
Click to expand...


He could do it to do what he just did. Suspect her in our hood but not in Central.

To confuse us.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> House-Sameech never said a word about you as a suspect or anything. Promise me you are town.
> 
> @House



If you have to be told, you won't believe me anyway because scum would say the same thing.  

Make up your own mind.


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> He wrote MathGeek instead of Mathblade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Distancing?
> 
> ... but that does't ring true, because an underhanded accusation of Math being scum would go against his win con, wouldn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, It's called bussing and scum can do that to their partner to make them look less like partners. Look the term up in the wiki when you get a chance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I did at the start of the game when I was griped at for using the phrase off-handedly.  But what purpos
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Distancing?
> 
> ... but that does't ring true, because an underhanded accusation of Math being scum would go against his win con, wouldn't it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, It's called bussing and scum can do that to their partner to make them look less like partners. Look the term up in the wiki when you get a chance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someone told House what bussing was wayyyyyy back in the beginning of this game. House knows what it means. Rosie told him and he said he would continue to use the word bus since it was part of his vocab.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Technically, I used the full phrase.  "Bussing" is not something I've ever used as a word in that context.  That said, yes I looked it up in the wiki when the word was mentioned as a game term.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, my point was you would know that scum would and could distance themselves from one another and it is not against their wincon. So your question seemed a bit off, that is why I mentioned it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just because they can doesn't mean they will do it willy nilly, right?
> 
> What purpose would he have for bussing Math?  Did it happen recently?  I was under the impression it was before he became a target.
Click to expand...



I've read many a game where scum did just that, throw their partner into their reads list to confuse people, it then changed later. Or like Avatar did, he waved off any mention of Gath in central or minimized it. I suppose it is up to however each team plays.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> House-Sameech never said a word about you as a suspect or anything. Promise me you are town.
> 
> @House
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have to be told, you won't believe me anyway because scum would say the same thing.
> 
> Make up your own mind.
Click to expand...


Yes, But I don't believe I've ever made you promise me outright. I did it in the hood too while promising I am town. 

You have to tell me if you are not town House. Here or there.


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, in the hood, way earlier he mentioned having issues with Aye's play saying she was a vig when she wasn't. He had her as #2 on his top 3 which were Cafe, Aye, TN. He basically was after Cafe and TN the most in the hood. Other than that post, he didn't say much about Aye.
> 
> Mathblade he mentioned later when he said her and SR are his top picks for the last remaining fire scum.
> 
> He also had her in his list of 3 as TN, Cafe, mathblade.
> 
> But all these posts were back when TN was still with us.
> 
> He really didn't say much once I started suspecting him except calling me scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand his statements about Aye's ability. Reading her in central one would have believed she was a VIG period, in fact this is what had Aye on my list for sometime given her statements in Central and the basic outing of Rosie as a PR ( again we were discussing Rosie as poss scum, so this may have been the reason) . BUT Sam had no clue how her VIG ability worked...
> 
> *TN just died though Wolf,*, how far back was he calling Math a suspect? Like weeks ago? Or just a few days ago?
Click to expand...


Cafe, you're not thinking that Math replaced TN are you?  I believe Math replaced MeBelle.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> House-Sameech never said a word about you as a suspect or anything. Promise me you are town.
> 
> @House
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have to be told, you won't believe me anyway because scum would say the same thing.
> 
> Make up your own mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, But I don't believe I've ever made you promise me outright. I did it in the hood too while promising I am town.
> 
> You have to tell me if you are not town House. Here or there.
Click to expand...


I've already said I'm Town.  Multiple times.  Promising is appeasing behavior and would simply paint me as scum.

If your reads of me rely on a single statement, then... I don't trust your reads of others.

I've read your games, Wolf.  You know all this.  Why are you baiting me?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

CaféAuLait said:


> @AyeCantSeeYou
> 
> Can you please confirm post  882 in Central made by Sam states about seeding the other neighborhood and having an ace in the hole.



Central, Post 882 - 9/13/2014
Sam says he seeded the other neighborhood based on what he knew which will be good for town, that he couldn't tell me and you about it, to just let things happen, and that the next game day it would be clear what happened.


----------



## House

Mertex said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, in the hood, way earlier he mentioned having issues with Aye's play saying she was a vig when she wasn't. He had her as #2 on his top 3 which were Cafe, Aye, TN. He basically was after Cafe and TN the most in the hood. Other than that post, he didn't say much about Aye.
> 
> Mathblade he mentioned later when he said her and SR are his top picks for the last remaining fire scum.
> 
> He also had her in his list of 3 as TN, Cafe, mathblade.
> 
> But all these posts were back when TN was still with us.
> 
> He really didn't say much once I started suspecting him except calling me scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand his statements about Aye's ability. Reading her in central one would have believed she was a VIG period, in fact this is what had Aye on my list for sometime given her statements in Central and the basic outing of Rosie as a PR ( again we were discussing Rosie as poss scum, so this may have been the reason) . BUT Sam had no clue how her VIG ability worked...
> 
> *TN just died though Wolf,*, how far back was he calling Math a suspect? Like weeks ago? Or just a few days ago?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cafe, you're not thinking that Math replaced TN are you?  I believe Math replaced MeBelle.
Click to expand...


tso! replaced tn.  tso! died last night.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, in the hood, way earlier he mentioned having issues with Aye's play saying she was a vig when she wasn't. He had her as #2 on his top 3 which were Cafe, Aye, TN. He basically was after Cafe and TN the most in the hood. Other than that post, he didn't say much about Aye.
> 
> Mathblade he mentioned later when he said her and SR are his top picks for the last remaining fire scum.
> 
> He also had her in his list of 3 as TN, Cafe, mathblade.
> 
> But all these posts were back when TN was still with us.
> 
> He really didn't say much once I started suspecting him except calling me scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand his statements about Aye's ability. Reading her in central one would have believed she was a VIG period, in fact this is what had Aye on my list for sometime given her statements in Central and the basic outing of Rosie as a PR ( again we were discussing Rosie as poss scum, so this may have been the reason) . BUT Sam had no clue how her VIG ability worked...
> 
> *TN just died though Wolf,*, how far back was he calling Math a suspect? Like weeks ago? Or just a few days ago?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cafe, you're not thinking that Math replaced TN are you?  I believe Math replaced MeBelle.
Click to expand...


Yes, I know but I realize my question read a bit confused, I was a bit confused when Wolf said Sam had not mentioned Math since TN "was still with us", but just realized she meant BEFORE he was replaced not before he died as TSO.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> House-Sameech never said a word about you as a suspect or anything. Promise me you are town.
> 
> @House
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have to be told, you won't believe me anyway because scum would say the same thing.
> 
> Make up your own mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, But I don't believe I've ever made you promise me outright. I did it in the hood too while promising I am town.
> 
> You have to tell me if you are not town House. Here or there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've already said I'm Town.  Multiple times.  Promising is appeasing behavior and would simply paint me as scum.
> 
> If your reads of me rely on a single statement, then... I don't trust your reads of others.
> 
> I've read your games, Wolf.  You know all this.  Why are you baiting me?
Click to expand...


Simple thing to do House. Shouldn't be that hard. We've been working together the whole game.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, in the hood, way earlier he mentioned having issues with Aye's play saying she was a vig when she wasn't. He had her as #2 on his top 3 which were Cafe, Aye, TN. He basically was after Cafe and TN the most in the hood. Other than that post, he didn't say much about Aye.
> 
> Mathblade he mentioned later when he said her and SR are his top picks for the last remaining fire scum.
> 
> He also had her in his list of 3 as TN, Cafe, mathblade.
> 
> But all these posts were back when TN was still with us.
> 
> He really didn't say much once I started suspecting him except calling me scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand his statements about Aye's ability. Reading her in central one would have believed she was a VIG period, in fact this is what had Aye on my list for sometime given her statements in Central and the basic outing of Rosie as a PR ( again we were discussing Rosie as poss scum, so this may have been the reason) . BUT Sam had no clue how her VIG ability worked...
> 
> *TN just died though Wolf,*, how far back was he calling Math a suspect? Like weeks ago? Or just a few days ago?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cafe, you're not thinking that Math replaced TN are you?  I believe Math replaced MeBelle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I know but I realize my question read a bit confused, I was a bit confused when Wolf said Sam had not mentioned Math since TN "was still with us", but just realized she meant BEFORE he was replaced not before he died as TSO.
Click to expand...


Sorry!! I worded that poorly. Got confused myself. I forget who replaces who sometimes.


----------



## Mertex

House said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> tso!?  Idontgetit...
> 
> Well, that shoots my theory all to hell.
> 
> Wait... why didn't scum take out the doctor?  She's a sitting duck, amirite?  How is she still alive after the opposing scum team has been eliminated?
> 
> Last night's kill choice is just all kinds of weird.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because Ice wants you all to think that I'm the partner.  It's so damn obvious.  I wish they had taken me out, so everyone can see that I'm not lying, but too bad for them, unless you all lynch me, I get to protect another person tonight and they don't know who.....so good luck to the remaining ice.  I'm going to go check the remaining player's posts for clues or slips.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> While I can see the logic behind that, it also stands to reason that killing you last night would have been a null info NK *because* you're the logical choice, meaning there's nothing to deduce from killing the doctor because that would likely happen regardless of who drew scum.
> 
> tso! drawing the NK is just... off.
> 
> Chasing my tail, here.
Click to expand...



Well, Scum for sure wants to see Town lynch me, would save them one NK, and killing TSO was a safe choice because she/he was not one that was being suspected by Town. She replaced tn and it wouldn't make sense for tn to have gone to all the trouble he went to to protect me N1 if he had been scum.  They are banking on us getting so confused and mislynching someone.


----------



## CaféAuLait

It's not a big deal, I think my wording confused Mertex.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> House-Sameech never said a word about you as a suspect or anything. Promise me you are town.
> 
> @House
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have to be told, you won't believe me anyway because scum would say the same thing.
> 
> Make up your own mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, But I don't believe I've ever made you promise me outright. I did it in the hood too while promising I am town.
> 
> You have to tell me if you are not town House. Here or there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've already said I'm Town.  Multiple times.  Promising is appeasing behavior and would simply paint me as scum.
> 
> If your reads of me rely on a single statement, then... I don't trust your reads of others.
> 
> I've read your games, Wolf.  You know all this.  Why are you baiting me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Simple thing to do House. Shouldn't be that hard. We've been working together the whole game.
Click to expand...


Look past your own request Wolf, and see how it affects the game.

If your read of me relies on me posting a statement that scum would not hesitate to post in order to appease you, everybody else in town would instantly suspect me - and rightly so!

Just like I don't see why you are demanding such a promise unless it is a gambit to bait such appeasement.


----------



## House

Bottom line, I'm not going to beg anybody for acceptance.

I've worked my ass off for town the entire game.  Take it for what it's worth and use me however you see fit to continue on for the win.


----------



## Wolfsister77

You have to tell me if you are not town House. Here or there.[/QUOTE]

I've already said I'm Town.  Multiple times.  Promising is appeasing behavior and would simply paint me as scum.

If your reads of me rely on a single statement, then... I don't trust your reads of others.

I've read your games, Wolf.  You know all this.  Why are you baiting me?[/QUOTE]

Simple thing to do House. Shouldn't be that hard. We've been working together the whole game.[/QUOTE]

Look past your own request Wolf, and see how it affects the game.

If your read of me relies on me posting a statement that scum would not hesitate to post in order to appease you, everybody else in town would instantly suspect me - and rightly so!

Just like I don't see why you are demanding such a promise unless it is a gambit to bait such appeasement.[/QUOTE]

I'm not trying to set you up. You can do it in the hood. And no, my read of you does not depend on this single statement.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wow, WTF happened to those quotes? Yuck.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Bottom line, I'm not going to beg anybody for acceptance.
> 
> I've worked my ass off for town the entire game.  Take it for what it's worth and use me however you see fit to continue on for the win.



Never mind!! This answer is as townie as they come. Thank You!!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

I know who the last scum is. You think you've fooled everyone, but you haven't.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> @AyeCantSeeYou
> 
> Can you please confirm post  882 in Central made by Sam states about seeding the other neighborhood and having an ace in the hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Central, Post 882 - 9/13/2014
> Sam says he seeded the other neighborhood based on what he knew which will be good for town, that he couldn't tell me and you about it, to just let things happen, and that the next game day it would be clear what happened.
Click to expand...


Yeah, he pretty much said the same thing to me in ours. That he set everything up in Central. 

Oh, and that I have been outplayed. 

Whatever.


----------



## CaféAuLait

@House can you please verify what Sam was saying in your hood about having a plan and seeding Central? Want to ensure that we have a consensus before I hammer. Thanks.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Check posts 737 and 741.


----------



## CaféAuLait

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> I know who the last scum is. You think you've fooled everyone, but you haven't.





Ohhhh Aye, sounds intriguing... I am hoping over to Central now.


----------



## CaféAuLait

OH and one more thing, I will wait at least 24 hours before the hammer, I think we should have Math weigh in as well, unless she hammers before I do.

I think Wolf said we are at L-1, right Wolf? Do we have a VC?


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> OH and one more thing, I will wait at least 24 hours before the hammer, I think we should have Math weigh in as well, unless she hammers before I do.
> 
> I think Wolf said we are at L-1, right Wolf? Do we have a VC?



I'll double check and get one quick.


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> @House can you please verify what Sam was saying in your hood about having a plan and seeding Central? Want to ensure that we have a consensus before I hammer. Thanks.



*737*: Sam implied Wolf had elsewhere to converse, to use his terminology.  He also claimed SR fake claimed ice immunity.

Told me to remember this post because it would be important.

*741*: Eh, can I just say Wolf's statement of the post is accurate and that I would word it that way myself?


----------



## CaféAuLait

CaféAuLait said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know who the last scum is. You think you've fooled everyone, but you haven't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhh Aye, sounds intriguing... I am hoping over to Central now.
Click to expand...





@AyeCantSeeYou 

Yooohoooooooooooooo I am in Central come talk me.


----------



## Wolfsister77

*Sameech (4): *_AyeCan'tSeeYou, Mertex, House, Wolfsister77_

*Not Voting (3):*_ CafeAuLait, ScarletRage*, *Mathblade
_
*With 8 alive, it takes 5 to lynch!

Deadline expires 9/22/14, @1PM central.

Sameech is at L-1. 
*


----------



## Wolfsister77

Yeah, I forgot to add Sameech as not voting above but meh. LOL


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

CaféAuLait said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know who the last scum is. You think you've fooled everyone, but you haven't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhh Aye, sounds intriguing... I am hoping over to Central now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @AyeCantSeeYou
> 
> Yooohoooooooooooooo I am in Central come talk me.
Click to expand...


I'll go to Central, but I won't say what I've discovered until after this game day is over. It'll all be VERY clear at that point after I tell you who and why.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> Yeah, I forgot to add Sameech as not voting above but meh. LOL



Dead scum cast no ballots.

... or something.


----------



## CaféAuLait

See you in a second Aye.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Aye, your statements sound very similar to what Sameech was saying. So similar in fact, that I have a hard time believing you are not his partner. He especially was talking about how it would be clear at the end of the day when he's gone. Yeah, you are the other one all right. I just hope others see it too before it is too late. 

I would not withhold this info. if I knew who it was. I would be shouting it from the rooftops. Right now.


----------



## ScarletRage

Someone should unvote. Sameech can hammer. I want to see what the votes tell us.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Sure, I can do that.

*Unvote*


----------



## Wolfsister77

*Sameech (3): *_AyeCan'tSeeYou, Mertex, House_

*Not Voting (5):*_ CafeAuLait, ScarletRage*, *Mathblade, Wolfsister77, Sameech

*With 8 alive, it takes 5 to lynch!

Deadline expires 9/22/14, @1PM central.*_
_*
Sameech is at L-2.
*_


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77 said:


> Aye, your statements sound very similar to what Sameech was saying. So similar in fact, that I have a hard time believing you are not his partner. He especially was talking about how it would be clear at the end of the day when he's gone. Yeah, you are the other one all right. I just hope others see it too before it is too late.
> 
> I would not withhold this info. if I knew who it was. I would be shouting it from the rooftops. Right now.


How are they similar? Context is everything.

Math and I sound similar but we are siblings.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aye, your statements sound very similar to what Sameech was saying. So similar in fact, that I have a hard time believing you are not his partner. He especially was talking about how it would be clear at the end of the day when he's gone. Yeah, you are the other one all right. I just hope others see it too before it is too late.
> 
> I would not withhold this info. if I knew who it was. I would be shouting it from the rooftops. Right now.
> 
> 
> 
> How are they similar? Context is everything.
> 
> Math and I sound similar but we are siblings.
Click to expand...


It has to do with the 2 posts I mentioned from the neighborhood QT. What he said to me there and what she's saying now are just too similar not to be planned.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> Aye, your statements sound very similar to what Sameech was saying. So similar in fact, that I have a hard time believing you are not his partner. He especially was talking about how it would be clear at the end of the day when he's gone. Yeah, you are the other one all right. I just hope others see it too before it is too late.
> 
> I would not withhold this info. if I knew who it was. I would be shouting it from the rooftops. Right now.



And give scum time to plan something else? I think NOT! You're the only one that seems bothered by what I said. Why is that?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aye, your statements sound very similar to what Sameech was saying. So similar in fact, that I have a hard time believing you are not his partner. He especially was talking about how it would be clear at the end of the day when he's gone. Yeah, you are the other one all right. I just hope others see it too before it is too late.
> 
> I would not withhold this info. if I knew who it was. I would be shouting it from the rooftops. Right now.
> 
> 
> 
> How are they similar? Context is everything.
> 
> Math and I sound similar but we are siblings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has to do with the 2 posts I mentioned from the neighborhood QT. What he said to me there and what she's saying now are just too similar not to be planned.
Click to expand...


I don't have access to any of your neighborhood QT posts. The only 2 I'm in are South and Central. To take your word at face value would be a huge mistake.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aye, your statements sound very similar to what Sameech was saying. So similar in fact, that I have a hard time believing you are not his partner. He especially was talking about how it would be clear at the end of the day when he's gone. Yeah, you are the other one all right. I just hope others see it too before it is too late.
> 
> I would not withhold this info. if I knew who it was. I would be shouting it from the rooftops. Right now.
> 
> 
> 
> How are they similar? Context is everything.
> 
> Math and I sound similar but we are siblings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has to do with the 2 posts I mentioned from the neighborhood QT. What he said to me there and what she's saying now are just too similar not to be planned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have access to any of your neighborhood QT posts. The only 2 I'm in are South and Central. To take your word at face value would be a huge mistake.
Click to expand...


You have access to Sameech. I'm almost certain of it now.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aye, your statements sound very similar to what Sameech was saying. So similar in fact, that I have a hard time believing you are not his partner. He especially was talking about how it would be clear at the end of the day when he's gone. Yeah, you are the other one all right. I just hope others see it too before it is too late.
> 
> I would not withhold this info. if I knew who it was. I would be shouting it from the rooftops. Right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And give scum time to plan something else? I think NOT! You're the only one that seems bothered by what I said. Why is that?
Click to expand...


Oh you mean that you are repeating here what Sameech said to me in the neighborhood. Nah, I'm not bothered. It just confirmed my suspicions of you. 

Again, I would be shouting this from the rooftops. There is nothing scum can plan to counteract it if the second one is found. 

Nice try Aye.


----------



## House

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aye, your statements sound very similar to what Sameech was saying. So similar in fact, that I have a hard time believing you are not his partner. He especially was talking about how it would be clear at the end of the day when he's gone. Yeah, you are the other one all right. I just hope others see it too before it is too late.
> 
> I would not withhold this info. if I knew who it was. I would be shouting it from the rooftops. Right now.
> 
> 
> 
> How are they similar? Context is everything.
> 
> Math and I sound similar but we are siblings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has to do with the 2 posts I mentioned from the neighborhood QT. What he said to me there and what she's saying now are just too similar not to be planned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have access to any of your neighborhood QT posts. The only 2 I'm in are South and Central. To take your word at face value would be a huge mistake.
Click to expand...


I'm still alive to confirm post content.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolf explain please. I cannot see shit.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aye, your statements sound very similar to what Sameech was saying. So similar in fact, that I have a hard time believing you are not his partner. He especially was talking about how it would be clear at the end of the day when he's gone. Yeah, you are the other one all right. I just hope others see it too before it is too late.
> 
> I would not withhold this info. if I knew who it was. I would be shouting it from the rooftops. Right now.
> 
> 
> 
> How are they similar? Context is everything.
> 
> Math and I sound similar but we are siblings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has to do with the 2 posts I mentioned from the neighborhood QT. What he said to me there and what she's saying now are just too similar not to be planned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have access to any of your neighborhood QT posts. The only 2 I'm in are South and Central. To take your word at face value would be a huge mistake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have access to Sameech. I'm almost certain of it now.
Click to expand...


Of course I do, along with Cafe. He's in Central. Did you forget that?


----------



## ScarletRage

House said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aye, your statements sound very similar to what Sameech was saying. So similar in fact, that I have a hard time believing you are not his partner. He especially was talking about how it would be clear at the end of the day when he's gone. Yeah, you are the other one all right. I just hope others see it too before it is too late.
> 
> I would not withhold this info. if I knew who it was. I would be shouting it from the rooftops. Right now.
> 
> 
> 
> How are they similar? Context is everything.
> 
> Math and I sound similar but we are siblings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has to do with the 2 posts I mentioned from the neighborhood QT. What he said to me there and what she's saying now are just too similar not to be planned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have access to any of your neighborhood QT posts. The only 2 I'm in are South and Central. To take your word at face value would be a huge mistake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm still alive to confirm post content.
Click to expand...

I do not trust you.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aye, your statements sound very similar to what Sameech was saying. So similar in fact, that I have a hard time believing you are not his partner. He especially was talking about how it would be clear at the end of the day when he's gone. Yeah, you are the other one all right. I just hope others see it too before it is too late.
> 
> I would not withhold this info. if I knew who it was. I would be shouting it from the rooftops. Right now.
> 
> 
> 
> How are they similar? Context is everything.
> 
> Math and I sound similar but we are siblings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has to do with the 2 posts I mentioned from the neighborhood QT. What he said to me there and what she's saying now are just too similar not to be planned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have access to any of your neighborhood QT posts. The only 2 I'm in are South and Central. To take your word at face value would be a huge mistake.
Click to expand...


Also, you forget that House can confirm what I say.


AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aye, your statements sound very similar to what Sameech was saying. So similar in fact, that I have a hard time believing you are not his partner. He especially was talking about how it would be clear at the end of the day when he's gone. Yeah, you are the other one all right. I just hope others see it too before it is too late.
> 
> I would not withhold this info. if I knew who it was. I would be shouting it from the rooftops. Right now.
> 
> 
> 
> How are they similar? Context is everything.
> 
> Math and I sound similar but we are siblings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has to do with the 2 posts I mentioned from the neighborhood QT. What he said to me there and what she's saying now are just too similar not to be planned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have access to any of your neighborhood QT posts. The only 2 I'm in are South and Central. To take your word at face value would be a huge mistake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have access to Sameech. I'm almost certain of it now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course I do, along with Cafe. He's in Central. Did you forget that?
Click to expand...


He's also in my neighborhood and like House said, he can confirm also. And I already know Sameech is pitting the two neighborhoods against me because he already said so. Thank You for repeating  it. Add that to the fact that you believed him over me about his fake PR claim and parroted his gambit talk and yeah, you wouldn't be pulling this crap unless you are the other one. Again, nice try Aye.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

House said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aye, your statements sound very similar to what Sameech was saying. So similar in fact, that I have a hard time believing you are not his partner. He especially was talking about how it would be clear at the end of the day when he's gone. Yeah, you are the other one all right. I just hope others see it too before it is too late.
> 
> I would not withhold this info. if I knew who it was. I would be shouting it from the rooftops. Right now.
> 
> 
> 
> How are they similar? Context is everything.
> 
> Math and I sound similar but we are siblings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has to do with the 2 posts I mentioned from the neighborhood QT. What he said to me there and what she's saying now are just too similar not to be planned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have access to any of your neighborhood QT posts. The only 2 I'm in are South and Central. To take your word at face value would be a huge mistake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm still alive to confirm post content.
Click to expand...


Explain Post 741 from your neighborhood QT in YOUR words then.



House said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> @House can you please verify what Sam was saying in your hood about having a plan and seeding Central? Want to ensure that we have a consensus before I hammer. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *737*: Sam implied Wolf had elsewhere to converse, to use his terminology.  He also claimed SR fake claimed ice immunity.
> 
> Told me to remember this post because it would be important.
> 
> *741*: Eh, can I just say Wolf's statement of the post is accurate and that I would word it that way myself?
Click to expand...


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> He's also in my neighborhood and like House said, he can confirm also. And I already know Sameech is pitting the two neighborhoods against me because he already said so. Thank You for repeating  it. Add that to the fact that you believed him over me about his fake PR claim and parroted his gambit talk and yeah, you wouldn't be pulling this crap unless you are the other one. Again, nice try Aye.



Wash, Rinse, Repeat. Keep trying. When you come up with something on me, I'm sure you'll be able to get a lynch. Til then, keep trying.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> Wolf explain please. I cannot see shit.



I have to paraphrase since I can't copy QT's but Sameech has been saying that I am going down at daybreak and that Aye and Cafe have already said in Central they are going to kill me next because of:

-if he flips town I'll be quickhammered OR
-if he flips scum, they'll kill me because he will backhand town confirm me in Central which is what Cafe said he tried to do-say I'm town now when he's been calling me scum all along
-And said, either way, I'm not going to survive and then called me scum again

So now, Aye saying she knows who the other one is and that she'd not saying anything until the day is over, etc. is just way too similar to what Sameech told me about going down the next day.

They are partners. I am not afraid of being lynched. But no townie I know, would not shout it from the rooftops right here and now if they knew who the other scum was. 

It's a game.

I have no idea why Sameech wants me gone so bad but he does. I'm guessing he has to protect his partner by setting me up instead.

In any case, it's all scum BS and games and Sameech would of been better off not saying his crap in both hoods.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aye, your statements sound very similar to what Sameech was saying. So similar in fact, that I have a hard time believing you are not his partner. He especially was talking about how it would be clear at the end of the day when he's gone. Yeah, you are the other one all right. I just hope others see it too before it is too late.
> 
> I would not withhold this info. if I knew who it was. I would be shouting it from the rooftops. Right now.
> 
> 
> 
> How are they similar? Context is everything.
> 
> Math and I sound similar but we are siblings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has to do with the 2 posts I mentioned from the neighborhood QT. What he said to me there and what she's saying now are just too similar not to be planned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have access to any of your neighborhood QT posts. The only 2 I'm in are South and Central. To take your word at face value would be a huge mistake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm still alive to confirm post content.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not trust you.
Click to expand...


The only way your statement makes a lick of sense is if Wolf and I were both scum, which just goes to show just how irrational your reasoning is.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf explain please. I cannot see shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to paraphrase since I can't copy QT's but Sameech has been saying that I am going down at daybreak and that Aye and Cafe have already said in Central they are going to kill me next because of:
> 
> -if he flips town I'll be quickhammered OR
> -if he flips scum, they'll kill me because he will backhand town confirm me in Central which is what Cafe said he tried to do-say I'm town now when he's been calling me scum all along
> -And said, either way, I'm not going to survive and then called me scum again
> 
> So now, Aye saying she knows who the other one is and that she'd not saying anything until the day is over, etc. is just way too similar to what Sameech told me about going down the next day.
> 
> They are partners. I am not afraid of being lynched. But no townie I know, would not shout it from the rooftops right here and now if they knew who the other scum was.
> 
> It's a game.
> 
> I have no idea why Sameech wants me gone so bad but he does. I'm guessing he has to protect his partner by setting me up instead.
> 
> In any case, it's all scum BS and games and Sameech would of been better off not saying his crap in both hoods.
Click to expand...


Again, you are wrong about me. But, whatever floats your boat seems to sink others, and you could care less as long as you are still in yours, right? Why is it you can accuse a person of being scum, yet no one can do that to you without you throwing a hissy? Any person that dares try and defend herself against your false accusations is immediately called scum by you. When the tables are turned, you don't like it and act out, usually repeating yourself from previous posts. Who's to say I have to believe any word from you, considering I haven't seen your Role PM, nor would I want to. To me, you are acting more scummy than anyone else right now. You have been telling people since early in the game that I'm scum, so state your case, other than the crap above, or shut the hell up and move on to the REAL scum.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> The only way your statement makes a lick of sense is if Wolf and I were both scum, which just goes to show just how irrational your reasoning is.



Good lord this game gives me a headache. 

I've already been told SR is my scumbuddy. Now it's you?

LOL


----------



## ScarletRage

All I said was I did not trust you. Wolf is tunnelling. You could say anything to get that to continue. It would benefit your wincon.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## House

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aye, your statements sound very similar to what Sameech was saying. So similar in fact, that I have a hard time believing you are not his partner. He especially was talking about how it would be clear at the end of the day when he's gone. Yeah, you are the other one all right. I just hope others see it too before it is too late.
> 
> I would not withhold this info. if I knew who it was. I would be shouting it from the rooftops. Right now.
> 
> 
> 
> How are they similar? Context is everything.
> 
> Math and I sound similar but we are siblings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It has to do with the 2 posts I mentioned from the neighborhood QT. What he said to me there and what she's saying now are just too similar not to be planned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have access to any of your neighborhood QT posts. The only 2 I'm in are South and Central. To take your word at face value would be a huge mistake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm still alive to confirm post content.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Explain Post 741 from your neighborhood QT in YOUR words then.
Click to expand...


Fair enough.  I was on my phone earlier, and flipping tabs is a hassle on it.

*741*: Sam said he didn't need to set Wolf up, and Cafe & Aye are going to lynch him regardless of his flip.  Sam also stated that he backhanded town confirmed Wolf. 

He went on to say that Aye/Cafe already stated as much in Central.  That Wolf will be lynched because Sam flips town, but Wolf can keep dreaming that she's lynched because he flips scum & that she isn't going to survive under either circumstance (scumzilla).

That is the closest I could word it to the actual post without Wake threatening a mod kill (I hope, anyway).


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf explain please. I cannot see shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to paraphrase since I can't copy QT's but Sameech has been saying that I am going down at daybreak and that Aye and Cafe have already said in Central they are going to kill me next because of:
> 
> -if he flips town I'll be quickhammered OR
> -if he flips scum, they'll kill me because he will backhand town confirm me in Central which is what Cafe said he tried to do-say I'm town now when he's been calling me scum all along
> -And said, either way, I'm not going to survive and then called me scum again
> 
> So now, Aye saying she knows who the other one is and that she'd not saying anything until the day is over, etc. is just way too similar to what Sameech told me about going down the next day.
> 
> They are partners. I am not afraid of being lynched. But no townie I know, would not shout it from the rooftops right here and now if they knew who the other scum was.
> 
> It's a game.
> 
> I have no idea why Sameech wants me gone so bad but he does. I'm guessing he has to protect his partner by setting me up instead.
> 
> In any case, it's all scum BS and games and Sameech would of been better off not saying his crap in both hoods.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, you are wrong about me. But, whatever floats your boat seems to sink others, and you could care less as long as you are still in yours, right? Why is it you can accuse a person of being scum, yet no one can do that to you without you throwing a hissy? Any person that dares try and defend herself against your false accusations is immediately called scum by you. When the tables are turned, you don't like it and act out, usually repeating yourself from previous posts. Who's to say I have to believe any word from you, considering I haven't seen your Role PM, nor would I want to. To me, you are acting more scummy than anyone else right now. You have been telling people since early in the game that I'm scum, so state your case, other than the crap above, or shut the hell up and move on to the REAL scum.
Click to expand...


YAWN


----------



## sameech

Wolfsister77 said:


> He's also in my neighborhood and like House said, he can confirm also. And I already know Sameech is pitting the two neighborhoods against me because he already said so. Thank You for repeating  it. Add that to the fact that you believed him over me about his fake PR claim and parroted his gambit talk and yeah, you wouldn't be pulling this crap unless you are the other one. Again, nice try Aye.



For all the talk of people professing to know my meta, Ayes was in a QT with me and dblack in Game 3 in which she saw me play very rational in the QT and out there in the game thread all over the place rustling up info and understood the reasons for me doing it and sometime me doing it to get information she wanted.  You might want to consider that she has a different worldview on me from the past than you do and one that is more well-grounded than any other player in this game right now as far as my meta, the limited amount of it you have seen.  That was the same game in which Wake noted that we made the best use of the QT's.  What the means to this particular game is nothing, just an honest straight-forward assessment that should remind you to challenge your own assumptions as a player instead of expecting other people to do it for you or expecting other people to accept your worldview.

Beyond that, kind of sad that this thread is still open.  So much wasted noise on assumptions instead of knowledge that could be easily gotten and so many alleged facts that aren't even in the same ballpark as truth that there is no point addressing them.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

House said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> How are they similar? Context is everything.
> 
> Math and I sound similar but we are siblings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has to do with the 2 posts I mentioned from the neighborhood QT. What he said to me there and what she's saying now are just too similar not to be planned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have access to any of your neighborhood QT posts. The only 2 I'm in are South and Central. To take your word at face value would be a huge mistake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm still alive to confirm post content.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Explain Post 741 from your neighborhood QT in YOUR words then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fair enough.  I was on my phone earlier, and flipping tabs is a hassle on it.
> 
> *741*: Sam said he didn't need to set Wolf up, and Cafe & Aye are going to lynch him regardless of his flip.  Sam also stated that he backhanded town confirmed Wolf.
> 
> He went on to say that Aye/Cafe already stated as much in Central.  That Wolf will be lynched because Sam flips town, but Wolf can keep dreaming that she's lynched because he flips scum & that she isn't going to survive under either circumstance (scumzilla).
> 
> That is the closest I could word it to the actual post without Wake threatening a mod kill (I hope, anyway).
Click to expand...


Doesn't sound anything near like what Wolf claimed below when I confirmed for Cafe what was said by Sam in Central, now does it?



Wolfsister77 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> @AyeCantSeeYou
> 
> Can you please confirm post  882 in Central made by Sam states about seeding the other neighborhood and having an ace in the hole.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Central, Post 882 - 9/13/2014
> Sam says he seeded the other neighborhood based on what he knew which will be good for town, that he couldn't tell me and you about it, to just let things happen, and that the next game day it would be clear what happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, he pretty much said the same thing to me in ours. That he set everything up in Central.
> 
> Oh, and that I have been outplayed.
> 
> Whatever.
Click to expand...


----------



## Wolfsister77

sameech said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's also in my neighborhood and like House said, he can confirm also. And I already know Sameech is pitting the two neighborhoods against me because he already said so. Thank You for repeating  it. Add that to the fact that you believed him over me about his fake PR claim and parroted his gambit talk and yeah, you wouldn't be pulling this crap unless you are the other one. Again, nice try Aye.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For all the talk of people professing to know my meta, Ayes was in a QT with me and dblack in Game 3 in which she saw me play very rational in the QT and out there in the game thread all over the place rustling up info and understood the reasons for me doing it and sometime me doing it to get information she wanted.  You might want to consider that she has a different worldview on me from the past than you do and one that is more well-grounded than any other player in this game right now as far as my meta, the limited amount of it you have seen.  That was the same game in which Wake noted that we made the best use of the QT's.  What the means to this particular game is nothing, just an honest straight-forward assessment that should remind you to challenge your own assumptions as a player instead of expecting other people to do it for you or expecting other people to accept your worldview.
> 
> Beyond that, kind of sad that this thread is still open.  So much wasted noise on assumptions instead of knowledge that could be easily gotten and so many alleged facts that aren't even in the same ballpark as truth that there is no point addressing them.
Click to expand...


Protect your partner more please.


----------



## House

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has to do with the 2 posts I mentioned from the neighborhood QT. What he said to me there and what she's saying now are just too similar not to be planned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have access to any of your neighborhood QT posts. The only 2 I'm in are South and Central. To take your word at face value would be a huge mistake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm still alive to confirm post content.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Explain Post 741 from your neighborhood QT in YOUR words then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fair enough.  I was on my phone earlier, and flipping tabs is a hassle on it.
> 
> *741*: Sam said he didn't need to set Wolf up, and Cafe & Aye are going to lynch him regardless of his flip.  Sam also stated that he backhanded town confirmed Wolf.
> 
> He went on to say that Aye/Cafe already stated as much in Central.  That Wolf will be lynched because Sam flips town, but Wolf can keep dreaming that she's lynched because he flips scum & that she isn't going to survive under either circumstance (scumzilla).
> 
> That is the closest I could word it to the actual post without Wake threatening a mod kill (I hope, anyway).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't sound anything near like what Wolf claimed below when I confirmed for Cafe what was said by Sam in Central, now does it?
Click to expand...


You have a point.  I can see similarities, but there are indisputable differences and I was wrong for not giving my own perspective.

My apologies.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has to do with the 2 posts I mentioned from the neighborhood QT. What he said to me there and what she's saying now are just too similar not to be planned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have access to any of your neighborhood QT posts. The only 2 I'm in are South and Central. To take your word at face value would be a huge mistake.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm still alive to confirm post content.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Explain Post 741 from your neighborhood QT in YOUR words then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fair enough.  I was on my phone earlier, and flipping tabs is a hassle on it.
> 
> *741*: Sam said he didn't need to set Wolf up, and Cafe & Aye are going to lynch him regardless of his flip.  Sam also stated that he backhanded town confirmed Wolf.
> 
> He went on to say that Aye/Cafe already stated as much in Central.  That Wolf will be lynched because Sam flips town, but Wolf can keep dreaming that she's lynched because he flips scum & that she isn't going to survive under either circumstance (scumzilla).
> 
> That is the closest I could word it to the actual post without Wake threatening a mod kill (I hope, anyway).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't sound anything near like what Wolf claimed below when I confirmed for Cafe what was said by Sam in Central, now does it?
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> @AyeCantSeeYou
> 
> Can you please confirm post  882 in Central made by Sam states about seeding the other neighborhood and having an ace in the hole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Central, Post 882 - 9/13/2014
> Sam says he seeded the other neighborhood based on what he knew which will be good for town, that he couldn't tell me and you about it, to just let things happen, and that the next game day it would be clear what happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, he pretty much said the same thing to me in ours. That he set everything up in Central.
> 
> Oh, and that I have been outplayed.
> 
> Whatever.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


How do you know what number I was even talking about when I made that statement? 

It was in 716 where he said I have been outplayed. Not 741. 

Geez, if you are going to try to call me a liar about my own neighborhood convos, make sure you set up the right post numbers.


----------



## House

Scarlet, I owe you an apology, too.  I was wrong, and I'm sorry for being defensive.

I shouldn't have allowed my laziness to take precedence over accuracy.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have access to any of your neighborhood QT posts. The only 2 I'm in are South and Central. To take your word at face value would be a huge mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still alive to confirm post content.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Explain Post 741 from your neighborhood QT in YOUR words then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fair enough.  I was on my phone earlier, and flipping tabs is a hassle on it.
> 
> *741*: Sam said he didn't need to set Wolf up, and Cafe & Aye are going to lynch him regardless of his flip.  Sam also stated that he backhanded town confirmed Wolf.
> 
> He went on to say that Aye/Cafe already stated as much in Central.  That Wolf will be lynched because Sam flips town, but Wolf can keep dreaming that she's lynched because he flips scum & that she isn't going to survive under either circumstance (scumzilla).
> 
> That is the closest I could word it to the actual post without Wake threatening a mod kill (I hope, anyway).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Doesn't sound anything near like what Wolf claimed below when I confirmed for Cafe what was said by Sam in Central, now does it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have a point.  I can see similarities, but there are indisputable differences and I was wrong for not giving my own perspective.
> 
> My apologies.
Click to expand...


No, she's saying I was talking about 741 there when I was talking about 716.  I'd love to just put the link here for all to see because this arguing over neighborhood convos is stupid.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> How do you know what number I was even talking about when I made that statement?
> 
> It was in 716 where he said I have been outplayed. Not 741.
> 
> Geez, if you are going to try to call me a liar about my own neighborhood convos, make sure you set up the right post numbers.



Then why did you tell House to check post 741 below?



CaféAuLait said:


> @House can you please verify what Sam was saying in your hood about having a plan and seeding Central? Want to ensure that we have a consensus before I hammer. Thanks.





Wolfsister77 said:


> Check posts 737 and 741.


----------



## Wolfsister77

WTF are you doing apologizing to everyone for House? 

What is this meek shit you are pulling now?

It's raising a huge red flag for me House.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> No, she's saying I was talking about 741 there when I was talking about 716.  I'd love to just put the link here for all to see because this arguing over neighborhood convos is stupid.



*716*: Sam: Wolf outed herself as scum.  Sam was lying as part of a gambit.  Lynch all liars is not part of Sam's code of play, but lying is.  Once Gath flips goon, Wolf is toast.  GF's make no sense in fire/ice *(paraphrased to avoid modkill) *Wolf is tryingto perpetuate the lie as a cover for mislynches she is trying to line up.  When Sam flips town, Wolf will be quickhammered.  Town is finally going to win, and Wolf has been outplayed.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> WTF are you doing apologizing to everyone for House?
> 
> What is this meek shit you are pulling now?
> 
> It's raising a huge red flag for me House.



Settle your britches, I'm looking up posts and setting shit straight.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know what number I was even talking about when I made that statement?
> 
> It was in 716 where he said I have been outplayed. Not 741.
> 
> Geez, if you are going to try to call me a liar about my own neighborhood convos, make sure you set up the right post numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why did you tell House to check post 741 below?
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> @House can you please verify what Sam was saying in your hood about having a plan and seeding Central? Want to ensure that we have a consensus before I hammer. Thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Check posts 737 and 741.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


That was in response to something Cafe asked him about seeding the neighborhoods and had nothing to do with what I said to you. If you wanted to know what I said to you, you could of asked me if it was the same posts. 

But you didn't. You strung two unrelated posts together to make me look like a liar.

I am tired of this shit Aye. I am tired of scum trying to pin me as scum.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, she's saying I was talking about 741 there when I was talking about 716.  I'd love to just put the link here for all to see because this arguing over neighborhood convos is stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *716*: Sam: Wolf outed herself as scum.  Sam was lying as part of a gambit.  Lynch all liars is not part of Sam's code of play, but lying is.  Once Gath flips goon, Wolf is toast.  GF's make no sense in fire/ice *(paraphrased to avoid modkill) *Wolf is tryingto perpetuate the lie as a cover for mislynches she is trying to line up.  When Sam flips town, Wolf will be quickhammered.  Town is finally going to win, and Wolf has been outplayed.
Click to expand...


This is what I was talking about when I told Aye Sam said I was outplayed that she tried to put with an unrelated post to make me look like a liar.

I've had enough of this. I'm not falling for scum's games any more.

Sameech will be lynched this day and that's final.

This crap does nothing but help scum.

Done.


----------



## sameech

Wolfsister77 said:


> Protect your partner more please.



I backhanded confirmed you as town just like you told me to in the scum QT when we were hatching this whole bussing me so Rosie couldn't claim to be the only person to have suffered that fate discussion.  You truly are as satisfied as often as you are right--seldom.  Having to be in 2 QT's and a game thread with you is reason enough for a player to kill themselves.  Heck Gath committed suicide and was only in 1 thread with you.  That alone should be a testament to my resolve.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolf suppose Aye is town, who is scum?


----------



## Wolfsister77

I wonder if anyone else is getting as much crap from scum as I am. I doubt it. 

It makes very little sense and probably won't until the game is over and I can see the QT's. 

Anyway, good night all.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> Wolf suppose Aye is town, who is scum?



My second choice is mathblade.


----------



## Wolfsister77

sameech said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Protect your partner more please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I backhanded confirmed you as town just like you told me to in the scum QT when we were hatching this whole bussing me so Rosie couldn't claim to be the only person to have suffered that fate discussion.  You truly are as satisfied as often as you are right--seldom.  Having to be in 2 QT's and a game thread with you is reason enough for a player to kill themselves.  Heck Gath committed suicide and was only in 1 thread with you.  That alone should be a testament to my resolve.
Click to expand...


----------



## CaféAuLait

sameech said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Protect your partner more please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I backhanded confirmed you as town just like you told me to in the scum QT when we were hatching this whole bussing me so Rosie couldn't claim to be the only person to have suffered that fate discussion.  You truly are as satisfied as often as you are right--seldom.  Having to be in 2 QT's and a game thread with you is reason enough for a player to kill themselves.  Heck Gath committed suicide and was only in 1 thread with you.  That alone should be a testament to my resolve.
Click to expand...



!!!!!!


----------



## House

Well if I had any doubts about my vote for Sam, they went by the wayside with his last post a la Gath style.


----------



## CaféAuLait

*Vote: Sameech*


----------



## Wolfsister77

Thank You for that laugh Sameech. Please, tell us more about what you and I planned in the scum QT. 

I can't wait to hear it. You have to call me scumzilla again like you did in the neighborhood because that gem is just too good to save for only myself and House.


----------



## sameech

CaféAuLait said:


> !!!!!!



Forgot to say I hope you are feeling better and recovering nicely since we won't be speaking for awhile   Sometimes we should take a break from the drama to remember civility.


----------



## House

*STOP!*






*Hammer Time!*


----------



## House

Aw, forgot Wolf's unvote.

lol...


----------



## CaféAuLait

sameech said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> !!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot to say I hope you are feeling better and recovering nicely since we won't be speaking for awhile   Sometimes we should take a break from the drama to remember civility.
Click to expand...



Thank you I really appreciate that. I saw your prayers for me in Central and they meant a lot Sam. I hope you move goes well and you are feeling better soon too!


----------



## Wolfsister77

*Vote: Sameech*


----------



## Wolfsister77

Hammer time!!


----------



## CaféAuLait

It's Twilight Sam, anything else you would like to share with us before you go?


----------



## ScarletRage

:facepalm: You realize MB has said jackshit...we were waiting on my vca and you hammered Wolf.


----------



## sameech

Wolfsister77 said:


> Thank You for that laugh Sameech. Please, tell us more about what you and I planned in the scum QT.
> 
> I can't wait to hear it. You have to call me scumzilla again like you did in the neighborhood because that gem is just too good to save for only myself and House.



I am busy trying to figure out which one is the prettier sister.  Math is clearly the smarter one.


----------



## CaféAuLait

ScarletRage said:


> :facepalm: You realize MB has said jackshit...we were waiting on my vca and you hammered Wolf.




Well she either wanted him to shutup or Sam is protecting his true partner. Check post  5008


----------



## sameech

CaféAuLait said:


> It's Twilight Sam, anything else you would like to share with us before you go?



Like what?  Should I remind people you didn't know if Moonglow had the right win condition or not?


----------



## Wolfsister77

sameech said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You for that laugh Sameech. Please, tell us more about what you and I planned in the scum QT.
> 
> I can't wait to hear it. You have to call me scumzilla again like you did in the neighborhood because that gem is just too good to save for only myself and House.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am busy trying to figure out which one is the prettier sister.  Math is clearly the smarter one.
Click to expand...


Feel better soon.


----------



## House

Post 5008


sameech said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Protect your partner more please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I backhanded confirmed you as town just like you told me to in the scum QT when we were hatching this whole bussing me so Rosie couldn't claim to be the only person to have suffered that fate discussion.  You truly are as satisfied as often as you are right--seldom.  Having to be in 2 QT's and a game thread with you is reason enough for a player to kill themselves.  Heck Gath committed suicide and was only in 1 thread with you.  That alone should be a testament to my resolve.
Click to expand...


Quoted for reference, because I'm too lazy to clicky clicky.


----------



## CaféAuLait

sameech said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's Twilight Sam, anything else you would like to share with us before you go?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like what?  Should I remind people you didn't know if Moonglow had the right win condition or not?
Click to expand...


Sure if you like, but the statement is not true.


----------



## sameech

ScarletRage said:


> :facepalm: You realize MB has said jackshit...we were waiting on my vca and you hammered Wolf.



How can you be surprised.  That is why I didn't give a warning on Moonglow.  She is the little fish that swims beside the sharks picking parasites from the eyeballs.  Useful occassionally, but you have to not depend too much on her.  She accused everybody, sometimes practically all on the same day.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> :facepalm: You realize MB has said jackshit...we were waiting on my vca and you hammered Wolf.



Math said something earlier. I'll admit it was one post saying myself or Aye are the other one but I don't see much else coming from her. 

When someone claims scum in such a funny manner, and is sick to boot, I had to put him out of his misery. And what VCA could there be? Sameech was going to be quickhammered regardless.


----------



## sameech

CaféAuLait said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's Twilight Sam, anything else you would like to share with us before you go?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like what?  Should I remind people you didn't know if Moonglow had the right win condition or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure if you like, but the statement is not true.
Click to expand...


it is true.  Wake had to come into the game to save you from Moonglow's mess you fell face first in.  Don't worry--that I mentioned it again will town confirm you as well.

Anybody else want town confirmation while we are at it?


----------



## House

Well peoples, I'm going to grab a smoke, get some zzz's, and head out tomorrow AM for a long day's work.

See most of ya's in a couple days.


----------



## CaféAuLait

sameech said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> :facepalm: You realize MB has said jackshit...we were waiting on my vca and you hammered Wolf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can you be surprised.  That is why I didn't give a warning on Moonglow.  She is the little fish that swims beside the sharks picking parasites from the eyeballs.  Useful occassionally, but you have to not depend too much on her.  She accused everybody, sometimes practically all on the same day.
Click to expand...



What are you doing Sam? Seems as if you are trying to implicate everyone now. I hope you are not committing suicide on purpose because you are sick.


----------



## Wolfsister77

sameech said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> :facepalm: You realize MB has said jackshit...we were waiting on my vca and you hammered Wolf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can you be surprised.  That is why I didn't give a warning on Moonglow.  She is the little fish that swims beside the sharks picking parasites from the eyeballs.  Useful occassionally, but you have to not depend too much on her.  She accused everybody, sometimes practically all on the same day.
Click to expand...


RIP Sameech


----------



## Wolfsister77

sameech said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's Twilight Sam, anything else you would like to share with us before you go?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like what?  Should I remind people you didn't know if Moonglow had the right win condition or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure if you like, but the statement is not true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it is true.  Wake had to come into the game to save you from Moonglow's mess you fell face first in.  Don't worry--that I mentioned it again will town confirm you as well.
> 
> Anybody else want town confirmation while we are at it?
Click to expand...


Yep, Hammering you was the right thing to do. I'm starting to feel sorry for you now.


----------



## CaféAuLait

sameech said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's Twilight Sam, anything else you would like to share with us before you go?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like what?  Should I remind people you didn't know if Moonglow had the right win condition or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure if you like, but the statement is not true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it is true.  Wake had to come into the game to save you from Moonglow's mess you fell face first in.  Don't worry--that I mentioned it again will town confirm you as well.
> 
> Anybody else want town confirmation while we are at it?
Click to expand...


Wake 'saved' me? Come on. LOL


----------



## Wake

*
Vote Count 5.1*​*Sameech (LYNCH): *_AyeCantSeeYou, Mertex, House, CafeAuLait, Wolfsister77_
*
Not Voting (3): *_Mathblade, ScarletRage, Sameech
_
*With 8 alive, it takes 5 to lynch!
Deadline is 9/22/14, @ 9AM central.
*


Spoiler: Activated Abilities



*[CafeAuLait] - Neighborize!*
_Select five other players. You and them will now be Neighbors, and have your very own Neighborhood. This effect lasts until the end of the game. This ability cannot be activated if less than six players are alive._

*[Mertex] - Nimble Fingers*
_Select one player and steal his or her "
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" ability. You may not target a player who has already used an "
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" ability. You may only activate this ability during Day 1 or 2._

*[Grandma] - Invulnerability*
Shield yourself from all kill attempts the following Night. This ability may only be used during Day 1.

*[House] - Revelation!*
Target two players. The Mod publicly reveals their "" abilities for all to see.

*[Shaitra] - Human Shield*
Gain "1-Shot Meat Shield" status. You may guard one player during the Night, and if he or she would die, you will die instead.

*[tn5421] - Elementalism*
Select one player, and select either "Ice" or "Fire." That player will be protected from being killed by a Mafia team of that element the following Night. May only be activated during Day 1 or Day 2.

*[Sgt_Gath] - Jailer's Keys*
Select and give one player "1-Shot Jailkeeper" status. This means your target can jail one person once during the Night. A person that is jailed cannot be killed during that Night, but he or she also isn't able to use any abilities.

*[RosieS] - Double Trouble*
Target and give one player another chance to use his or her "" ability again. Cannot be used on players who haven't used an "" ability. May only be activated during Day 1 or 2.

*[FA_Q2] - Recycle*
Take one "" ability that has already been activated, and activate it as your own. You may only use this effect during Days 1 or 2.

*[Wolfsister77] - Blockade*
Select one player with two or more votes on his or her wagon. Remove two of those votes, and the players who had cast those two votes may not vote for that player again during this Day. This ability may only be activated during Day 1 or 2.

*[ScarletRage] - Swapper*
Select two other players who haven't used their "" abilities. The Mod will swap them. This power may only be used once, during Days 1, 2, or 3.

*[MeBelle60] - Forceful Swipe*
Select and force one player to activate his or her "" ability.

*[Moonglow] - Tough Decision*
Select five other players. Those five must cast special votes to decide which one of them will be roleblocked the following Night. They will vote by posting "Roleblock: Player's Name." Failure to come to a majority vote that Day results in all five players being roleblocked the following Night. This ability may only be activated during Days 1 or 2.

*[Sameech] - Inspection*
Choose one player. The Mod will secretly tell you via PM what that player's "" ability is. To activate, post "Inspect: Player's Name."

*[AyeCantSeeYou] - Revengeance*
If you are lynched this Day, you may then select and kill one player. You may not activate this ability after you've been lynched. This ability may only be used during Day 1 or 2.

*[Avatar4321] - Negation*
Select one player. He or she will not be able to use his or her "" ability until the following Day.




*1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5 | 1.6 | 1.7 | 1.8 | 1.9 | 1.10 | 1.11 | 1.12 | 1.13 | 1.14 | 1.15 | 1.16 | 1.17
Moonglow's Lynch & Flip
RosieS' Murder & Flip
2.1 | 2.2 | 2.3 | 2.4
Avatar4321's Lynch & Flip
Nobody Dies Night 2
3.1 | 3.2
Grandma's Lynch & Flip
Shaitra and FA_Q2's Murders & Flips
4.1 | 4.2 | 4.3 | 4.4 | 4.5
Sgt_Gath's Lynch & Flip*​


----------



## Wake

*



*​*
"Really, guys, I'm innocent here! You're all just imagining things. There's.... there's NOTHING to see here!!!"

"reeeeeeeeeeeee...!"

*BONK!*

"AH! Not the PLUMP gerbils! HAY, stop stoning MEEE!!!!" 

".....reeeeeeeeeeeeeeee—BONK!~~*" *BONK-BONK* "reeee!!" *BONK!!!*

With fury, the crazed Townies unloaded their stock of plump gerbils down upon the icy threat before them. Who knows why they chose gerbils over bullets. They're simply crazy. I don't blame them. 

Sameech, Ice Mafia Goon, has been stoned to death by obese rodents. 

The body was then lynched for the sake of propriety.

*
*It is now Night 5.

Deadline expires 9/18/14, @8AM central.




*​*


*


----------



## Wake

*OH, the HORROR!

A single, titular blast echoed out through the breaking dawn.

Mertex, Town Doctor, has been frozen stiff! A Mertex-icle!

WHO IS THE LAST SCUM? Find this threat, brave Townies of Windgale!!!

*
*






It is now Day 6.

With 6 alive, it takes 4 to lynch!

Deadline expires 9/25/14, @ 9AM Central.

*​*Not Voting (6): *_ScarletRage, House, Wolfsister77, Mathblade, CafeAuLait, AyeCantSeeYou_


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Right when I thought scum couldn't play any dumber, I'm proven wrong!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

For those wondering, the last scum gave herself away very early on in the game.


----------



## Wolfsister77

The choice is simple. Lynch mathblade or Aye. If we are wrong, lynch the other one the next day. The game is won. It won't have to get to lylo.

BTW-House is town, SR is town, Cafe is town, I have no doubts about these folks, so those two are the only options for me. I'll go along with whatever House, SR, Cafe want to do as far as the first one to go is. 

And Aye, stop with the games, if you knew who the scum was since the beginning of the game, you would of told us. I know I would of. And stop calling yourself dumb. That's not nice.

RIP Mertex


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolf, you are the last scum. You gave it away very early on in the game. Your replies and constant attempts at getting townies lynched is another tell. The only player left that isn't town is you. Bragging in the game thread is a giveaway as well. Really, who does that? Only someone that can't keep their mouth shut - that's who. Your partner gave it away very early on as well - you just didn't pick up on it. He was fed up with your controlling ways and not wanting to listen to what he had to say. 

If town wants to lynch me to prove you are wrong, then I'm fine with that, cause I know once they see the flip, you're next, and then town wins!


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

*VOTE: Wolfsister77*


----------



## ScarletRage

*Vote: House*

I want House dead. Wolf is town. Aye is probably town. Scum have every incentive to have you both at each other's throats. Look who is encouraging you to fight. That's House and Mathblade.

I drew attention to myself in the early game drawing icescum to me most likely considering they couldn't kill me. Who voted for me? House and Mathblade.

You know who originally hard defended the doctor to lynch Grandma. House and Mathblade. There's more. Who refused to start a second wagon with me on known scum despite believing town was mislynching? House.

Who suddenly doubts the doctor yesterday? House. Who died after no town fell for it? Mertex.

House is playing a decent game, but he is the scum most likely.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolf, you are the last scum. You gave it away very early on in the game. Your replies and constant attempts at getting townies lynched is another tell. The only player left that isn't town is you. Bragging in the game thread is a giveaway as well. Really, who does that? Only someone that can't keep their mouth shut - that's who. Your partner gave it away very early on as well - you just didn't pick up on it. He was fed up with your controlling ways and not wanting to listen to what he had to say.
> 
> If town wants to lynch me to prove you are wrong, then I'm fine with that, cause I know once they see the flip, you're next, and then town wins!



If I needed any further proof you are the last, this pretty much seals it for me. You are pretty much following exactly what Sameech hinted to us in the neighborhood. Wait until today and then try to take me out. I have no idea why you two are set on me nor do I care. If you succeed in getting me lynched, you'll be next. You do know that don't you?

Please quote where I gave myself away, where I bragged in the game thread, where my so-called partner supposedly gave it away and hinted he was fed up with my controlling ways and me not wanting to listen to what he said. I would love to see this because it would be quite a trick considering I have no partner. Then you can explain why you decided to wait until now to tell everyone since saying so earlier would of been what a real townie would of done if there was indeed such damning evidence so early in the game.

LOL-if I wasn't so tired today, I'd be amused. As it is, you are far, far too predictable. 

You better run over to Central now and try to convince Cafe. 

Scum are funny when they are trapped. Their games are amusing. LOL


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> *Vote: House*
> 
> I want House dead. Wolf is town. Aye is probably town. Scum have every incentive to have you both at each other's throats. Look who is encouraging you to fight. That's House and Mathblade.
> 
> I drew attention to myself in the early game drawing icescum to me most likely considering they couldn't kill me. Who voted for me? House and Mathblade.
> 
> You know who originally hard defended the doctor to lynch Grandma. House and Mathblade. There's more. Who refused to start a second wagon with me on known scum despite believing town was mislynching? House.
> 
> Who suddenly doubts the doctor yesterday? House. Who died after no town fell for it? Mertex.
> 
> House is playing a decent game, but he is the scum most likely.



I have House as a neighbor. He's town.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> .......
> Scum are funny when they are trapped. Their games are amusing. LOL



I volunteered to be lynched to prove I'm town and to prove you wrong for all to see.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> I have House as a neighbor. He's town.



Of course he is! You're scum, so he has to be town.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Ugh Aye...........................could you not be so damn obvious? 

Geez, this is no challenge at all.

I'm still going to wait for the rest of the townie to chime in before I vote.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> You know who originally hard defended the doctor to lynch Grandma. House and Mathblade. There's more. Who refused to start a second wagon with me on known scum despite believing town was mislynching? House.



Who defended the town doctor claim when Grandma was campaigning for her mislynch? House. Who thought attempting to mislynch a PR claim was scummy as hell? House. 

There's more. Who didn't believe anything out of your mouth after you tried to mislynch him? House.

Bad logic is Bad.



ScarletRage said:


> Who suddenly doubts the doctor yesterday? House. Who died after no town fell for it? Mertex.



Who didn't know there was no public signs of a doctor's role? House. Who thanked Mertex and dropped the matter when she said as much and wasn't contradicted? House.

Biased player is biased.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolf just because House is your neighbor does not make him town. I would rather trust Cafe to pick between the two of you/Math. I think if I die, House wins.

There normally should be an NL today or tomorrow but scum are just going to kill conftowns.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Oh and please tell us what your next step is Aye if you succeed in getting me lynched and it is shown I am town? How are you going to hide then?

Do you have a back-up plan? You are going to need one you know. Who's your next target after me? 

Fact is, this game is won for town already and your desperation is showing. 

Sad, really.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> Ugh Aye...........................could you not be so damn obvious?
> 
> Geez, this is no challenge at all.
> 
> I'm still going to wait for the rest of the townie to chime in before I vote.



Whatcha waiting for, scum? Someone to come along and vote me first? No worries! I already asked Cafe to help lynch me in Central.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> Wolf just because House is your neighbor does not make him town. I would rather trust Cafe to pick between the two of you/Math. I think if I die, House wins.
> 
> There normally should be an NL today or tomorrow but scum are just going to kill conftowns.



I'm not going to vote for House SR, sorry.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh Aye...........................could you not be so damn obvious?
> 
> Geez, this is no challenge at all.
> 
> I'm still going to wait for the rest of the townie to chime in before I vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whatcha waiting for, scum? Someone to come along and vote me first? No worries! I already asked Cafe to help lynch me in Central.
Click to expand...


OK then. Whatever floats your boat. The rest of town will talk then while you play games.


----------



## ScarletRage

@Wolfsister77 @AyeCantSeeYou 

You both will be alive tomorrow most likely. Can you set aside your drama for one day? I am likely dead tonight if I am wrong.

I caught Gath bc his bad vote flip. I caught House with his bad position flip on Mertex.

Wolf, if you are clearing House bc hood, you should autoscumread Math.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> Oh and please tell us what your next step is Aye if you succeed in getting me lynched and it is shown I am town? How are you going to hide then?
> 
> Do you have a back-up plan? You are going to need one you know. Who's your next target after me?
> 
> Fact is, this game is won for town already and your desperation is showing.
> 
> Sad, really.



I already said more than once I want town to lynch me today to prove you wrong.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> I drew attention to myself in the early game drawing icescum to me most likely considering they couldn't kill me. Who voted for me? House and Mathblade.



Look at WHEN I cat my vote, you short-sighted fool. It was AFTER you outed your gambit, because voting against yourself goes against town's win condition and your so-called gambit claim sounded weak as hell (still does).


----------



## House

cast*


----------



## ScarletRage

You guys tunnelling each other is perfect for scum. We have one ml left. Mislynch Wolf and Mislynch Aye. GG icescum win.

My experience (minus being attacked) is most helpful at endgame. Please trust me.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> @Wolfsister77 @AyeCantSeeYou
> 
> You both will be alive tomorrow most likely. Can you set aside your drama for one day? I am likely dead tonight if I am wrong.
> 
> I caught Gath bc his bad vote flip. I caught House with his bad position flip on Mertex.
> 
> Wolf, if you are clearing House bc hood, you should autoscumread Math.



I'm willing to vote for mathblade today.


----------



## ScarletRage

House said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> I drew attention to myself in the early game drawing icescum to me most likely considering they couldn't kill me. Who voted for me? House and Mathblade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at WHEN I cat my vote, you short-sighted fool. It was AFTER you outed your gambit, because voting against yourself goes against town's win condition and your so-called gambit claim sounded weak as hell (still does).
Click to expand...



*pat* Spin spin spin

You voted for me after I outed I was ice immune. Why don't you start saying who you think scum is? Why so defensive?


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> You guys tunnelling each other is perfect for scum. We have one ml left. Mislynch Wolf and Mislynch Aye. GG icescum win.
> 
> My experience (minus being attacked) is most helpful at endgame. Please trust me.



I do trust you. What do you recommend we do as town right now?


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77 said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wolfsister77 @AyeCantSeeYou
> 
> You both will be alive tomorrow most likely. Can you set aside your drama for one day? I am likely dead tonight if I am wrong.
> 
> I caught Gath bc his bad vote flip. I caught House with his bad position flip on Mertex.
> 
> Wolf, if you are clearing House bc hood, you should autoscumread Math.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm willing to vote for mathblade today.
Click to expand...


Then vote there. Having a discussion rather than you and Aye just yelling at each other is more fruitful.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77 said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> You guys tunnelling each other is perfect for scum. We have one ml left. Mislynch Wolf and Mislynch Aye. GG icescum win.
> 
> My experience (minus being attacked) is most helpful at endgame. Please trust me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do trust you. What do you recommend we do as town right now?
Click to expand...

Lynch House or Mathblade. If it does not work, lynch the other.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

ScarletRage said:


> Wolf just because House is your neighbor does not make him town. I would rather trust Cafe to pick between the two of you/Math. I think if I die, House wins.
> 
> There normally should be an NL today or tomorrow but scum are just going to kill conftowns.



SR, this is why she says House is town:



Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line, I'm not going to beg anybody for acceptance.
> 
> I've worked my ass off for town the entire game.  Take it for what it's worth and use me however you see fit to continue on for the win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never mind!! This answer is as townie as they come. Thank You!!
Click to expand...


Scumbody thinks her answer above is a win, along with the scummified question that preceded it.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf just because House is your neighbor does not make him town. I would rather trust Cafe to pick between the two of you/Math. I think if I die, House wins.
> 
> There normally should be an NL today or tomorrow but scum are just going to kill conftowns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SR, this is why she says House is town:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line, I'm not going to beg anybody for acceptance.
> 
> I've worked my ass off for town the entire game.  Take it for what it's worth and use me however you see fit to continue on for the win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never mind!! This answer is as townie as they come. Thank You!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Scumbody thinks her answer above is a win, along with the scummified question that preceded it.
Click to expand...


You are making a fool of yourself. That is not the reason I am calling House town.


----------



## ScarletRage

Aye, Wolf would have left me out and made some move to lynch the iceproof townie as scum. It ain't Wolf. Do not push me to  choose.

Wolf will be alive tomorrow if we are wrong. I am not getting into a t v t. Vote House or Mathblade.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> I drew attention to myself in the early game drawing icescum to me most likely considering they couldn't kill me. Who voted for me? House and Mathblade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at WHEN I cat my vote, you short-sighted fool. It was AFTER you outed your gambit, because voting against yourself goes against town's win condition and your so-called gambit claim sounded weak as hell (still does).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *pat* Spin spin spin
> 
> You voted for me after I outed I was ice immune. Why don't you start saying who you think scum is? Why so defensive?
Click to expand...


I have my reasons. As Wolf is the only player I trust as town that I can communicate with away from scum (sorry Aye, but I disagree on your read of her), she knows what those reasons are.

Math is my scum read because Wake's description of Aye's ability implied town (she would have become a "Vengeful *Townie*" after being lynched).


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Scarlet, I'm not voting for someone I believe is town.


----------



## House

As the above is not rock solid proof, that is why I am waiting to cast my vote.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> I drew attention to myself in the early game drawing icescum to me most likely considering they couldn't kill me. Who voted for me? House and Mathblade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at WHEN I cat my vote, you short-sighted fool. It was AFTER you outed your gambit, because voting against yourself goes against town's win condition and your so-called gambit claim sounded weak as hell (still does).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *pat* Spin spin spin
> 
> You voted for me after I outed I was ice immune. Why don't you start saying who you think scum is? Why so defensive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have my reasons. As Wolf is the only player I trust as town that I can communicate with away from scum (sorry Aye, but I disagree on your read of her), she knows what those reasons are.
> 
> Math is my scum read because Wake's description of Aye's ability implied town (she would have become a "Vengeful *Townie*" after being lynched).
Click to expand...


Abilities are given out randomly whether a person is town or scum. Wake has clarified this in game thread.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I would be willing to vote for either mathblade or Aye. But I'd like to get Cafe's opinion and she's not on until later so I'll hold my vote until she weighs in. Once everyone has had their say, I will vote according to town's best interests and what 4 of us can agree on.


----------



## ScarletRage

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Scarlet, I'm not voting for someone I believe is town.


Aye, we are not using our mislynch on Wolf. Wolf is town. I will not vote there. Wolf is so town from my perspective that if you persist, you will be the mislynch. I can walk you through this or you can just save us the time.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77 said:


> I would be willing to vote for either mathblade or Aye. But I'd like to get Cafe's opinion and she's not on until later so I'll hold my vote until she weighs in. Once everyone has had their say, I will vote according to town's best interests and what 4 of us can agree on.



Aye is off the table if he plays ball and stops trying to vote you.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolf, why won't you lynch House scum with me?


----------



## ScarletRage

House said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> I drew attention to myself in the early game drawing icescum to me most likely considering they couldn't kill me. Who voted for me? House and Mathblade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at WHEN I cat my vote, you short-sighted fool. It was AFTER you outed your gambit, because voting against yourself goes against town's win condition and your so-called gambit claim sounded weak as hell (still does).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *pat* Spin spin spin
> 
> You voted for me after I outed I was ice immune. Why don't you start saying who you think scum is? Why so defensive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have my reasons. As Wolf is the only player I trust as town that I can communicate with away from scum (sorry Aye, but I disagree on your read of her), she knows what those reasons are.
> 
> Math is my scum read because Wake's description of Aye's ability implied town (she would have become a "Vengeful *Townie*" after being lynched).
Click to expand...

Read: I want to put shit into Wolf's head that conftown cannot rebut.

Setup spec is bad.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> Wolf, why won't you lynch House scum with me?



neighborhood discussions


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf just because House is your neighbor does not make him town. I would rather trust Cafe to pick between the two of you/Math. I think if I die, House wins.
> 
> There normally should be an NL today or tomorrow but scum are just going to kill conftowns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SR, this is why she says House is town:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line, I'm not going to beg anybody for acceptance.
> 
> I've worked my ass off for town the entire game.  Take it for what it's worth and use me however you see fit to continue on for the win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never mind!! This answer is as townie as they come. Thank You!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Scumbody thinks her answer above is a win, along with the scummified question that preceded it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are making a fool of yourself. That is not the reason I am calling House town.
Click to expand...


Then why did you make such a big dramatic scene over it in the game thread?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

ScarletRage said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scarlet, I'm not voting for someone I believe is town.
> 
> 
> 
> Aye, we are not using our mislynch on Wolf. Wolf is town. I will not vote there. Wolf is so town from my perspective that if you persist, you will be the mislynch. I can walk you through this or you can just save us the time.
Click to expand...



Then tell us specifically why you believe it's House.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf just because House is your neighbor does not make him town. I would rather trust Cafe to pick between the two of you/Math. I think if I die, House wins.
> 
> There normally should be an NL today or tomorrow but scum are just going to kill conftowns.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SR, this is why she says House is town:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line, I'm not going to beg anybody for acceptance.
> 
> I've worked my ass off for town the entire game.  Take it for what it's worth and use me however you see fit to continue on for the win.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never mind!! This answer is as townie as they come. Thank You!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Scumbody thinks her answer above is a win, along with the scummified question that preceded it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are making a fool of yourself. That is not the reason I am calling House town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then why did you make such a big dramatic scene over it in the game thread?
Click to expand...


Paranoia mostly. I'm over that now.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> .
> Setup spec is bad.



Hence the post I made immediately after the one you quoted.

As far as the first pay of your post, that's lolworthy coming from you.

Your gameplay has reeked of scum.

1) Faulty logic to tunnel Math & I after your anti-town self-vote.
2) Vote bargaining (vote so-and-so for 48 hours and I'll switch to whoever you want)
3) Dropping your campaign after you clearly had no support, going so far as to claim I was town, just to restart your campaign ON THE SAME PREMISES.
4) Claiming you had permanent immunity, then say your VEST got replaced with a fake.

I don't see why anybody would give a rat's ass about anything you have to say, your gameplay has been scummier than the 3 we've lynched.


----------



## House

First part*


----------



## Wolfsister77

House-You are making me very nervous. Going after town is a bad idea at this point in the game.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> House-You are making me very nervous. Going after town is a bad idea at this point in the game.



Wolf, you make too many assumptions.

1) I didn't say Scarlet was scum.  I said her logic was shitty and her gameplay was worse than the 3 scum we've lynched.  ie, bad player is bad.

2) As Scarlet herself pointed out, setup spec is bad, 'mkay?

3) How many times have we all been wrong?  Does that mean we stop looking at every possibility? No.

More to say on this tomorrow (game day).


----------



## Wolfsister77

OK House.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolfsister77 said:


> OK House.


I have told you why he's scum.

First, zero trajectory as to why his targets are scum.

Second, his positions taken almost always benefit scum.

Third, he is hyper defensive today instead of arguing Math is scum, he is arguing I am stupid. Look at you and Wolf. Both town both willing to be lynched to prove it. Both willing to scumhunt outside of your tunnel in case wrong.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I'm thinking that response is meant for Aye's post above 5083 rather than mine? I don't really see her willing to look outside her tunnel of me. She's been hinting at or outright calling me scum for a couple days now. I have not seen her prove what she's saying or any willingness to look at another suspect.

If she's town, she shouldn't be playing these games with trying to get Cafe to lynch her just to prove me wrong. If she's town, that's a waste of a mislynch. Then what? I get lynched next and town loses. That's a crap ploy. We've come too far and worked too hard to just throw it all away on games. There's more than just the two of us playing here. 

I've been saying, mostly in the hood, that I was hoping the past 2 nights to be the NK just to stop this stupidity. I was provoking Sameech just to get him to do it. If it were not so critical that we don't recklessly mislynch, I'd be fine with going to the gallows just to get the crap to stop. It would show, beyond a doubt, that I'm a Vanilla Townie. 

SR-House is town. I know it from the hood. I would like to get Cafe's input and hopefully hear something from mathblade just to see if she hasn't completely given up yet. 

But then I'm voting for mathblade. If she's town, I'm voting for Aye next. 

One of these two is scum. I'd bet money on it. If they are both town, then I don't know what to think.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> One of these two is scum. I'd bet money on it. If they are both town, then I don't know what to think.



You're scum. There's nothing for you to think about on it.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of these two is scum. I'd bet money on it. If they are both town, then I don't know what to think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're scum. There's nothing for you to think about on it.
Click to expand...


The more you talk, the more I am convinced you are the one we should be voting for today.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would be willing to vote for either mathblade or Aye. But I'd like to get Cafe's opinion and she's not on until later so I'll hold my vote until she weighs in. Once everyone has had their say, I will vote according to town's best interests and what 4 of us can agree on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aye is off the table if he plays ball and stops trying to vote you.
Click to expand...


You were saying? What has she done since this day started? Voted me and called me scum over and over. That's all she has done. Tell me again why she is town?


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of these two is scum. I'd bet money on it. If they are both town, then I don't know what to think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're scum. There's nothing for you to think about on it.
Click to expand...


Who is your second choice if you succeed in mislynching me? Who is your second choice right now? No one, except scum, is 100% on anyone no matter how many times you say it. 

Same question goes for everyone else, SR has given 2 choices, I've given 2. House-who is your second choice if mathblade is town? Cafe-Who are your 2 choices? mathblade-I think you still said Aye or me. Has that changed?

We can afford one mislynch. So everyone should have a back up plan.


----------



## Wolfsister77

@Wake 

Please remind dead players not to thank posts in this game.

Thank You


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avi and Rosie, Can you please not thank Aye's posts calling me scum and voting me? That is blatantly against the rules and you both know that. It also shows both of you trying to influence the game from the dz.

I really want to be lynched now because that is just wrong on so many levels I can't even believe it. You two are egging her on. 

I would love to see all of your reactions when I flip town. If it didn't play directly against my wincon and that of so many other townies here, I'd vote myself right now and ask House to do so also. 

I can't believe you guys would do such a thing. That's almost as bad as cheating. I am going to PM Wake about it and see what can be done because this game is compromised as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would be willing to vote for either mathblade or Aye. But I'd like to get Cafe's opinion and she's not on until later so I'll hold my vote until she weighs in. Once everyone has had their say, I will vote according to town's best interests and what 4 of us can agree on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aye is off the table if he plays ball and stops trying to vote you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were saying? What has she done since this day started? Voted me and called me scum over and over. That's all she has done. Tell me again why she is town?
Click to expand...


De ja vu! Isn't that what you've done to me practically all game long?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> Avi and Rosie, Can you please not thank Aye's posts calling me scum and voting me? That is blatantly against the rules and you both know that. It also shows both of you trying to influence the game from the dz.
> 
> I really want to be lynched now because that is just wrong on so many levels I can't even believe it. You two are egging her on.
> 
> I would love to see all of your reactions when I flip town. If it didn't play directly against my wincon and that of so many other townies here, I'd vote myself right now and ask House to do so also.
> 
> I can't believe you guys would do such a thing. That's almost as bad as cheating. I am going to PM Wake about it and see what can be done because this game is compromised as far as I'm concerned.



So now you're saying others can influence people, where not that long ago you said that couldn't happen? When I have a minute, I'll go dredge through your posts to find that one.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I don't really care Aye. Rosie and Avi thanking your posts calling me scum and voting me is compromised the game as far as I'm concerned.

I'm very disappointed and also done until Wake gets back to me. Please vote me out. I'd love to be lynched right now. The game is still very winnable for town regardless.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm definitely a VT this game. Before Gath was lynched, you had your plan laid out for all to see. You wanted Sam out next, then me. You have repeatedly said I have to be the last scum, so go for it. Get it over with. I want this to go the way you had planned, so every player can see for themselves how wrong you are about me. For the record, I believe you are wrong about Math as well. You trying to steer votes to the people of your choice is scummy. Have fun explaining yourself after I'm lynched. I know I'll enjoy watching the reactions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This post is scummy beyond belief. I am not going to let you distract things. Either help town or don't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's where you keep confusing yourself, Wolf. I have been helping town. I'm not the one trying to control the game, control other players, or control votes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Asking for other's input and giving my own is not trying to control town, players, or votes. *Do you really think any of these people playing can be controlled by anyone?* But we have to work together to win. And the only way we do it is if we are smart and know all possible options and outcomes which is what I am trying to do here.
Click to expand...


Found out! Gotta love the 'search' feature.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> I don't really care Aye. Rosie and Avi thanking your posts calling me scum and voting me is compromised the game as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> I'm very disappointed and also done until Wake gets back to me. Please vote me out. I'd love to be lynched right now. The game is still very winnable for town regardless.



How is the game compromised? You're really stretching here! I could care less who is thanking posts anywhere on this forum. Why do you put so much stock in it? Is it because you drew the short stick this game and your gig is up?


----------



## Wolfsister77

And what does that prove exactly Aye?  Please convince the other townies to vote me out. This game is ruined for me now and I am completely disgusted and disappointed. 

That is all.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really care Aye. Rosie and Avi thanking your posts calling me scum and voting me is compromised the game as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> I'm very disappointed and also done until Wake gets back to me. Please vote me out. I'd love to be lynched right now. The game is still very winnable for town regardless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is the game compromised? You're really stretching here! I could care less who is thanking posts anywhere on this forum. Why do you put so much stock in it? Is it because you drew the short stick this game and your gig is up?
Click to expand...


You know your constant harassment of me really makes you look like scum. No one from the dz is allowed to thank posts here. It is against the rules. They broke the rules. I am not arguing this with you. They are directly trying to influence the game.

I'd rather be lynched. It will teach you all a lesson not to every do anything like this again. 

Have a nice day.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really care Aye. Rosie and Avi thanking your posts calling me scum and voting me is compromised the game as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> I'm very disappointed and also done until Wake gets back to me. Please vote me out. I'd love to be lynched right now. The game is still very winnable for town regardless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is the game compromised? You're really stretching here! I could care less who is thanking posts anywhere on this forum. Why do you put so much stock in it? Is it because you drew the short stick this game and your gig is up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know your constant harassment of me really makes you look like scum. No one from the dz is allowed to thank posts here. It is against the rules. They broke the rules. I am not arguing this with you. They are directly trying to influence the game.
> 
> I'd rather be lynched. It will teach you all a lesson not to every do anything like this again.
> 
> Have a nice day.
Click to expand...


And what do you think it makes you look like when you've done the same to me pretty much all game long? What's the difference now? Is it becauase the table flipped and I'm now giving back what you were giving me?


----------



## Wake

*The thanking of posts was unintentional. All is well.*


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really care Aye. Rosie and Avi thanking your posts calling me scum and voting me is compromised the game as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> I'm very disappointed and also done until Wake gets back to me. Please vote me out. I'd love to be lynched right now. The game is still very winnable for town regardless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is the game compromised? You're really stretching here! I could care less who is thanking posts anywhere on this forum. Why do you put so much stock in it? Is it because you drew the short stick this game and your gig is up?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know your constant harassment of me really makes you look like scum. No one from the dz is allowed to thank posts here. It is against the rules. They broke the rules. I am not arguing this with you. They are directly trying to influence the game.
> 
> I'd rather be lynched. It will teach you all a lesson not to every do anything like this again.
> 
> Have a nice day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And what do you think it makes you look like when you've done the same to me pretty much all game long? What's the difference now? Is it becauase the table flipped and I'm now giving back what you were giving me?
Click to expand...


Keep talking. You sound scummier with every post and your scummy tunnel is duly noted. 

I could care less what people playing the game say. Active players can say what they want. 

But dead players can't and you know this as well as anyone playing how wrong that is. 

Like I said, it is up to Wake to deal with this now. I will not waste my time arguing with likely scum which is what you are.

The fact that you are continuing this fights proves it.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> *The thanking of posts was unintentional. All is well.*



I doubt that very much.


----------



## Wake

*Rosie was using a Kindle, and accidentally bumped a part of the screen causing it to happen. Avatar hasn't logged on yet.

Everyone, please disregard the thanking of posts. Please don't do it, and please don't use it while playing this game. *


----------



## Wolfsister77

Right Wake. Two people's phones messed up and thanked those particular posts and it was all an accident?

Puh-leeze.


----------



## Wake

*Unsure about Avi. Will work to resolve this.


*


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK House.
> 
> 
> 
> I have told you why he's scum.
> 
> First, zero trajectory as to why his targets are scum.
> 
> Second, his positions taken almost always benefit scum.
> 
> Third, he is hyper defensive today instead of arguing Math is scum, he is arguing I am stupid. Look at you and Wolf. Both town both willing to be lynched to prove it. Both willing to scumhunt outside of your tunnel in case wrong.
Click to expand...


I've already said my finger is on Math, and I've already explained why I'm not 100% it's her.

Proactively advocating lynches without certainty is stupid.  

As far as everything I do benefiting scum, I'll just let the rest of town make up their own minds on that.


----------



## Wake

*Which post was 'thanked' by Avatar, please? He mentions he didn't 'thank' any post while dead. *


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> *Which post was 'thanked' by Avatar, please? He mentions he didn't 'thank' any post while dead. *



Post 5046 was thanked by Rosie and 5051 was thanked by Avi.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of these two is scum. I'd bet money on it. If they are both town, then I don't know what to think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're scum. There's nothing for you to think about on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who is your second choice if you succeed in mislynching me? Who is your second choice right now? No one, except scum, is 100% on anyone no matter how many times you say it.
> 
> Same question goes for everyone else, SR has given 2 choices, I've given 2. House-who is your second choice if mathblade is town? Cafe-Who are your 2 choices? mathblade-I think you still said Aye or me. Has that changed?
> 
> We can afford one mislynch. So everyone should have a back up plan.
Click to expand...


Aye's tunneling isn't doing her any favors, but I wouldn't say it's enough for me to lynch her... not when the stakes are this high.

I'll know more about my next vote depending on what happens overnight (if there is one).  Hence the "more to say tomorrow".


----------



## Wake

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> *VOTE: Wolfsister77*





AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have House as a neighbor. He's town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course he is! You're scum, so he has to be town.
Click to expand...


*To all living players: Please disregard the 'thanks' on these posts. I would advise each and every one of you to not factor this into your gameplay. It's not serious-enough to scrap our game, but it is very serious in general. We've worked too hard to have it all be for nothing. I will be forced to punish players the next time it happens (please don't make me do this). Let's move on.

*USMB's quote function is on the fritz.*


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have House as a neighbor. He's town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course he is! You're scum, so he has to be town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have House as a neighbor. He's town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Of course he is! You're scum, so he has to be town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *To all living players: Please disregard the 'thanks' on these posts. I would advise each and every one of you to not factor this into your gameplay. It's not serious-enough to scrap our game, but it is very serious in general. *
Click to expand...


Actually Wake, that is only one of them. The other is where Aye voted for me in huge black letters-you can't miss it.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Disregard above post as Wake fixed it.

When I cool off, I'll get back into the game. Grrrrr...................


----------



## CaféAuLait

@House 
If and when did Wolf and Sam start arguing in your hood? Has there been continuous arguing between them since get go? I am asking because of things Sam said in Central- these questions may not seem to make sense to you but they are relevant to things Sam said there.

@Wolfsister77 

Did House and Sam disagree in your hood at all? How was there relationship? Did either read each other as scum at any time?  The same as above, relevant for things Sam said in Central.

@MathBlade

You have gone extremely quiet after we pegged Sam as scum and then you tried to offer up excuses you did not wish to share with us, in case it gave Sam "excuses".  @ScarletRage, is this normal meta for your sister and her play?


----------



## CaféAuLait

I really hate the auto save feature with the posts here, anyone figure out how to turn it off?


----------



## Wolfsister77

No but I wish we could. It totally sucks.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> @Wolfsister77
> 
> Did House and Sam disagree in your hood at all? How was there relationship? Did either read each other as scum at any time?  The same as above, relevant for things Sam said in Central.



We have a shit ton of posts in our hood and I don't have time to read them in detail but Sam and House did not interact all that much and when they did, they got along well with each other. No fighting. No calling each other scum. Sam never had House as a suspect.

That's why I got all paranoid with that promise me you are town stuff I pulled. But really after talking to him in the hood recently, I am confident he is town. Not as confident as I am that you and SR are town but pretty darn close.

It's either mathblade or Aye as far as I'm concerned


----------



## Wolfsister77

I also would like to give mathblade a chance to speak because she's pretty much gone silent which is somewhat suspicious looking. She's usually on at night so I will wait until she had a chance overnight to say something. I sure hope 4 of us can come to a consensus without too much arguing. If we play it right, town can't lose.


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> @House
> If and when did Wolf and Sam start arguing in your hood? Has there been continuous arguing between them since get go? I am asking because of things Sam said in Central- these questions may not seem to make sense to you but they are relevant to things Sam said there.



I don't have the time to look over the posts atm because I am at a rest stop for a quick break, but I can give you a rough idea now (going from memory) and firm it up later tonight

Things were cordial in the hood until after Avatar was lynched. Then Sam stated making weird statements and accusations against Wolf after she asked for details about how he watched 2 people in one night.

From that point on, things got sour between them.

As I said before, I'll be back tonight with more detail, but I hope I have at least given you a starting point while I finish my day.


----------



## House

Stated = started.


----------



## MathBlade

Derp hey y'all I wrote 19 down on my calendar instead of 18. Sorry. I think Wolf is the last scum. Had RL earlier today so I have not read the thread yet. I am willing to be lynched to prove I am town just please go after wolf tomorrow.


----------



## ScarletRage

Dead should not thank posts. I do notsee it mattering but I have no intent of voting Wolf today. It shouldn't matter in the game but yes I get why Wolf is pissed.

Can we vote House please? I am dead tomorrow if wrong. No one else is pushing house and zero reason to townread him.


----------



## ScarletRage

MathBlade said:


> Derp hey y'all I wrote 19 down on my calendar instead of 18. Sorry. I think Wolf is the last scum. Had RL earlier today so I have not read the thread yet. I am willing to be lynched to prove I am town just please go after wolf tomorrow.


Vote House with me. That can save you.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I have reason to townread House. If you think I am town, trust me on this one.


----------



## MathBlade

ScarletRage said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Derp hey y'all I wrote 19 down on my calendar instead of 18. Sorry. I think Wolf is the last scum. Had RL earlier today so I have not read the thread yet. I am willing to be lynched to prove I am town just please go after wolf tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> Vote House with me. That can save you.
Click to expand...

I am only concerned with finding scum. Me be damned.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wolfsister77
> 
> Did House and Sam disagree in your hood at all? How was there relationship? Did either read each other as scum at any time?  The same as above, relevant for things Sam said in Central.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a shit ton of posts in our hood and I don't have time to read them in detail but Sam and House did not interact all that much and when they did, they got along well with each other. No fighting. No calling each other scum. Sam never had House as a suspect.
> 
> That's why I got all paranoid with that promise me you are town stuff I pulled. But really after talking to him in the hood recently, I am confident he is town. Not as confident as I am that you and SR are town but pretty darn close.
> 
> It's either mathblade or Aye as far as I'm concerned
Click to expand...


Thank you Wolfsister. I know its a lot of posts, BUT I am looking for something else specific. Specifically, did House mention his work hours and or that he was a trucker in your hood- this would have been before Avatar was lynched . Things said in Central by Sam seem as if he has a lot of personal information about House, which I may have missed. I am in the process of checking the game thread now.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wolfsister77
> 
> Did House and Sam disagree in your hood at all? How was there relationship? Did either read each other as scum at any time?  The same as above, relevant for things Sam said in Central.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a shit ton of posts in our hood and I don't have time to read them in detail but Sam and House did not interact all that much and when they did, they got along well with each other. No fighting. No calling each other scum. Sam never had House as a suspect.
> 
> That's why I got all paranoid with that promise me you are town stuff I pulled. But really after talking to him in the hood recently, I am confident he is town. Not as confident as I am that you and SR are town but pretty darn close.
> 
> It's either mathblade or Aye as far as I'm concerned
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you Wolfsister. I know its a lot of posts, BUT I am looking for something else specific. Specifically, did House mention his work hours and or that he was a trucker in your hood- this would have been before Avatar was lynched . Things said in Central by Sam seem as if he has a lot of personal information about House, which I may have missed. I am in the process of checking the game thread now.
Click to expand...


I'll go look for you Cafe but I know this about House so it is probably there or in GT but I'll look for this specifically and see if I can find something.


----------



## MathBlade

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wolfsister77
> 
> Did House and Sam disagree in your hood at all? How was there relationship? Did either read each other as scum at any time?  The same as above, relevant for things Sam said in Central.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a shit ton of posts in our hood and I don't have time to read them in detail but Sam and House did not interact all that much and when they did, they got along well with each other. No fighting. No calling each other scum. Sam never had House as a suspect.
> 
> That's why I got all paranoid with that promise me you are town stuff I pulled. But really after talking to him in the hood recently, I am confident he is town. Not as confident as I am that you and SR are town but pretty darn close.
> 
> It's either mathblade or Aye as far as I'm concerned
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you Wolfsister. I know its a lot of posts, BUT I am looking for something else specific. Specifically, did House mention his work hours and or that he was a trucker in your hood- this would have been before Avatar was lynched . Things said in Central by Sam seem as if he has a lot of personal information about House, which I may have missed. I am in the process of checking the game thread now.
Click to expand...

Having worked for a major retail company in the past I would find it odd if House mentioned trucker hours. For this company a trucker's schedule was dependent upon freight and order.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wolfsister77
> 
> Did House and Sam disagree in your hood at all? How was there relationship? Did either read each other as scum at any time?  The same as above, relevant for things Sam said in Central.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a shit ton of posts in our hood and I don't have time to read them in detail but Sam and House did not interact all that much and when they did, they got along well with each other. No fighting. No calling each other scum. Sam never had House as a suspect.
> 
> That's why I got all paranoid with that promise me you are town stuff I pulled. But really after talking to him in the hood recently, I am confident he is town. Not as confident as I am that you and SR are town but pretty darn close.
> 
> It's either mathblade or Aye as far as I'm concerned
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you Wolfsister. I know its a lot of posts, BUT I am looking for something else specific. Specifically, did House mention his work hours and or that he was a trucker in your hood- this would have been before Avatar was lynched . Things said in Central by Sam seem as if he has a lot of personal information about House, which I may have missed. I am in the process of checking the game thread now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll go look for you Cafe but I know this about House so it is probably there or in GT but I'll look for this specifically and see if I can find something.
Click to expand...


Yes, as the game progressed we all knew this later. However, this was stated by Sam in Central before Moon was even lynched. The posts I am referencing were giving excuses to House and town reading House due to hours worked and in some cases when it came up House's game was too fluent to be new, it was also mentioned by Sam he probably had time to read up on the game because of his work schedule. Sam was defending House IOW.


----------



## Wolfsister77

OK, that helps no that I know what to look for. I'll look early on and see what I can find. Give me a minute.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> OK, that helps no that I know what to look for. I'll look early on and see what I can find. Give me a minute.




Thanks Wolf, he may have mentioned here on the GT before Moon was lynched, but right now I am looking at everything regarding my top picks as the last possible scum.

I would like to see the last lynch be the last and know we rolled a scum 'turkey' strikeout (three in a row) and not make a mislynch.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Still checking but if it comes to it, I'd rather you guys lynched me over House.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wolfsister77
> 
> Did House and Sam disagree in your hood at all? How was there relationship? Did either read each other as scum at any time?  The same as above, relevant for things Sam said in Central.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a shit ton of posts in our hood and I don't have time to read them in detail but Sam and House did not interact all that much and when they did, they got along well with each other. No fighting. No calling each other scum. Sam never had House as a suspect.
> 
> That's why I got all paranoid with that promise me you are town stuff I pulled. But really after talking to him in the hood recently, I am confident he is town. Not as confident as I am that you and SR are town but pretty darn close.
> 
> It's either mathblade or Aye as far as I'm concerned
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you Wolfsister. I know its a lot of posts, BUT I am looking for something else specific. Specifically, did House mention his work hours and or that he was a trucker in your hood- this would have been before Avatar was lynched . Things said in Central by Sam seem as if he has a lot of personal information about House, which I may have missed. I am in the process of checking the game thread now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll go look for you Cafe but I know this about House so it is probably there or in GT but I'll look for this specifically and see if I can find something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, as the game progressed we all knew this later. However, this was stated by Sam in Central before Moon was even lynched. The posts I am referencing were giving excuses to House and town reading House due to hours worked and in some cases when it came up House's game was too fluent to be new, it was also mentioned by Sam he probably had time to read up on the game because of his work schedule. Sam was defending House IOW.
Click to expand...


OK, There were 2 times that House talked about his job in the hood BEFORE Avatar was lynched. One was on 8-21 post 111-saying he needed to be driving in an hour. One was on 8-24 post 259 saying he was going to be driving in 1/2 hr. These were BEFORE Avi was lynched and I have not checked for all the times after. I can if necessary.


----------



## MathBlade

It is fine by me either way


Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wolfsister77
> 
> Did House and Sam disagree in your hood at all? How was there relationship? Did either read each other as scum at any time?  The same as above, relevant for things Sam said in Central.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a shit ton of posts in our hood and I don't have time to read them in detail but Sam and House did not interact all that much and when they did, they got along well with each other. No fighting. No calling each other scum. Sam never had House as a suspect.
> 
> That's why I got all paranoid with that promise me you are town stuff I pulled. But really after talking to him in the hood recently, I am confident he is town. Not as confident as I am that you and SR are town but pretty darn close.
> 
> It's either mathblade or Aye as far as I'm concerned
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you Wolfsister. I know its a lot of posts, BUT I am looking for something else specific. Specifically, did House mention his work hours and or that he was a trucker in your hood- this would have been before Avatar was lynched . Things said in Central by Sam seem as if he has a lot of personal information about House, which I may have missed. I am in the process of checking the game thread now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll go look for you Cafe but I know this about House so it is probably there or in GT but I'll look for this specifically and see if I can find something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, as the game progressed we all knew this later. However, this was stated by Sam in Central before Moon was even lynched. The posts I am referencing were giving excuses to House and town reading House due to hours worked and in some cases when it came up House's game was too fluent to be new, it was also mentioned by Sam he probably had time to read up on the game because of his work schedule. Sam was defending House IOW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, There were 2 times that House talked about his job in the hood BEFORE Avatar was lynched. One was on 8-21 post 111-saying he needed to be driving in an hour. One was on 8-24 post 259 saying he was going to be driving in 1/2 hr. These were BEFORE Avi was lynched and I have not checked for all the times after. I can if necessary.
Click to expand...

. The way phrased in the quote makes sense. I thought maybe he was posting monthly or weekly schedules were played.


----------



## CaféAuLait

MathBlade said:


> It is fine by me either way
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have a shit ton of posts in our hood and I don't have time to read them in detail but Sam and House did not interact all that much and when they did, they got along well with each other. No fighting. No calling each other scum. Sam never had House as a suspect.
> 
> That's why I got all paranoid with that promise me you are town stuff I pulled. But really after talking to him in the hood recently, I am confident he is town. Not as confident as I am that you and SR are town but pretty darn close.
> 
> It's either mathblade or Aye as far as I'm concerned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Wolfsister. I know its a lot of posts, BUT I am looking for something else specific. Specifically, did House mention his work hours and or that he was a trucker in your hood- this would have been before Avatar was lynched . Things said in Central by Sam seem as if he has a lot of personal information about House, which I may have missed. I am in the process of checking the game thread now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll go look for you Cafe but I know this about House so it is probably there or in GT but I'll look for this specifically and see if I can find something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, as the game progressed we all knew this later. However, this was stated by Sam in Central before Moon was even lynched. The posts I am referencing were giving excuses to House and town reading House due to hours worked and in some cases when it came up House's game was too fluent to be new, it was also mentioned by Sam he probably had time to read up on the game because of his work schedule. Sam was defending House IOW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, There were 2 times that House talked about his job in the hood BEFORE Avatar was lynched. One was on 8-21 post 111-saying he needed to be driving in an hour. One was on 8-24 post 259 saying he was going to be driving in 1/2 hr. These were BEFORE Avi was lynched and I have not checked for all the times after. I can if necessary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . The way phrased in the quote makes sense. I thought maybe he was posting monthly or weekly schedules were played.
Click to expand...


No, I did not think that at all. I just wondered how Sam knew some of the things he was saying about House, his irregular hours and his having time to read up on the game due to being a trucker, so he knew how to play, thusly  according to Sam this is the reason House sounded experienced on the game when many of us thought he sounded far too experienced for this to be his first game, as House says.  That is why I asked.


@MathBlade

after we pegged Sam as scum here on the GT but before we voted for him, you said YOU THOUGHT you knew why Sam would have lied but did not want to say why. Since Sam is gone now, can you please give us your reasoning as to why you thought Sam lied about being a night watchmen. TIA.


----------



## MathBlade

CaféAuLait said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is fine by me either way
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Wolfsister. I know its a lot of posts, BUT I am looking for something else specific. Specifically, did House mention his work hours and or that he was a trucker in your hood- this would have been before Avatar was lynched . Things said in Central by Sam seem as if he has a lot of personal information about House, which I may have missed. I am in the process of checking the game thread now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll go look for you Cafe but I know this about House so it is probably there or in GT but I'll look for this specifically and see if I can find something.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, as the game progressed we all knew this later. However, this was stated by Sam in Central before Moon was even lynched. The posts I am referencing were giving excuses to House and town reading House due to hours worked and in some cases when it came up House's game was too fluent to be new, it was also mentioned by Sam he probably had time to read up on the game because of his work schedule. Sam was defending House IOW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, There were 2 times that House talked about his job in the hood BEFORE Avatar was lynched. One was on 8-21 post 111-saying he needed to be driving in an hour. One was on 8-24 post 259 saying he was going to be driving in 1/2 hr. These were BEFORE Avi was lynched and I have not checked for all the times after. I can if necessary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . The way phrased in the quote makes sense. I thought maybe he was posting monthly or weekly schedules were played.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I did not think that at all. I just wondered how Sam knew some of the things he was saying about House, his irregular hours and his having time to read up on the game due to being a trucker, so he knew how to play, thusly  according to Sam this is the reason House sounded experienced on the game when many of us thought he sounded far too experienced for this to be his first game, as House says.  That is why I asked.
> 
> 
> @MathBlade
> 
> after we pegged Sam as scum here on the GT but before we voted for him, you said YOU THOUGHT you knew why Sam would have lied but did not want to say why. Since Sam is gone now, can you please give us your reasoning as to why you thought Sam lied about being a night watchmen. TIA.
Click to expand...

TIA = ?

I thought people were making up things Sameech said. I could not find the posts that were quoted etc.


----------



## CaféAuLait

MathBlade said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is fine by me either way
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll go look for you Cafe but I know this about House so it is probably there or in GT but I'll look for this specifically and see if I can find something.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, as the game progressed we all knew this later. However, this was stated by Sam in Central before Moon was even lynched. The posts I am referencing were giving excuses to House and town reading House due to hours worked and in some cases when it came up House's game was too fluent to be new, it was also mentioned by Sam he probably had time to read up on the game because of his work schedule. Sam was defending House IOW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, There were 2 times that House talked about his job in the hood BEFORE Avatar was lynched. One was on 8-21 post 111-saying he needed to be driving in an hour. One was on 8-24 post 259 saying he was going to be driving in 1/2 hr. These were BEFORE Avi was lynched and I have not checked for all the times after. I can if necessary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . The way phrased in the quote makes sense. I thought maybe he was posting monthly or weekly schedules were played.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I did not think that at all. I just wondered how Sam knew some of the things he was saying about House, his irregular hours and his having time to read up on the game due to being a trucker, so he knew how to play, thusly  according to Sam this is the reason House sounded experienced on the game when many of us thought he sounded far too experienced for this to be his first game, as House says.  That is why I asked.
> 
> 
> @MathBlade
> 
> after we pegged Sam as scum here on the GT but before we voted for him, you said YOU THOUGHT you knew why Sam would have lied but did not want to say why. Since Sam is gone now, can you please give us your reasoning as to why you thought Sam lied about being a night watchmen. TIA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TIA = ?
> 
> I thought people were making up things Sameech said. I could not find the posts that were quoted etc.
Click to expand...


TIA= Thanks in Advance.

You specifically said you thought you knew why Sam did what he had done but you did not want to say here on the thread, just in case you accidently may give him an excuse. 

I did not realize you thought we were lying.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Here is the post I was speaking of Math:

You said:



> If I do explain what I think happened and I am wrong it gives Sameech an out. Dodging this question for the interests to the investigation.



Official Usmb Mafia Game 5 A Game Of Fire And Ice day 6 Page 142 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum



And as SR points out in post 4265, you really had no problem defending Gath when you stated he was firmtown, but when questioned on your reasons to believe Sam and or refuse to state why you thought he may have lied to us, you refused. That is what I meant Math.

Official Usmb Mafia Game 5 A Game Of Fire And Ice day 6 Page 143 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

What was the reasoning your referred to or what you think happened with Sam you might be 'wrong" and did not want to mention in case it gave Sam an out and stating you believed him to be town.

Official Usmb Mafia Game 5 A Game Of Fire And Ice day 6 Page 142 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Wolfsister77

mathblade-You said you did not want to make up excuses for Sameech so you didn't give him any reason to use your excuses as his excuses. You never voted for him or made an appearance on the thread while we were voting for him and talking to him. Many times during the game you said he was town. You also said Sgt Gath was town many times. There is nothing wrong with being wrong. It happens to all of us. But once Sameech explained himself, which he didn't really, you should of told us your thoughts on him. The fact that you didn't tell us your thoughts on him or vote him, means you are trying to deny town info. to read you on this and that doesn't look good for you.

Insinuating a bunch of townies were lying about him looks even worse. Especially when it was shown we were telling the truth. I'm not sure how quickly he would of been lynched if the 3 of us that brought neighborhood convos out here wouldn't of done so.

I see anyone who is hiding from town now as scummy and I would like to know your thoughts on the game and the players. You think I'm the last scum. Why are you not proving your case or reaching out to your town reads and asking them questions about the game? Why are you not trying to help us? 

Right now, I can't decide between you or Aye because all Aye has done is tunnel me and contribute nothing else to anything. She's trying to start a fight and that's it.

The only reason I haven't voted is because you both look like scum to me and only one of you can be.


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> @House
> If and when did Wolf and Sam start arguing in your hood? Has there been continuous arguing between them since get go? I am asking because of things Sam said in Central- these questions may not seem to make sense to you but they are relevant to things Sam said there.



Alrighty then...

Wolf questioned Sam about two targets in the same night 9/9 (posts 689/690).

No answer by Sameech.

Sam makes an unrelated comment about scum hunting (needing people figuring stuff out instead of reaction farming) 9/11 (post 708)

Wolf posts her first retaliatory response towards Sameech (content of the post appears to be related to game thread chat) 9/11 (post 709)

How detailed do you want me to get?


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wolfsister77
> 
> Did House and Sam disagree in your hood at all? How was there relationship? Did either read each other as scum at any time?  The same as above, relevant for things Sam said in Central.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a shit ton of posts in our hood and I don't have time to read them in detail but Sam and House did not interact all that much and when they did, they got along well with each other. No fighting. No calling each other scum. Sam never had House as a suspect.
> 
> That's why I got all paranoid with that promise me you are town stuff I pulled. But really after talking to him in the hood recently, I am confident he is town. Not as confident as I am that you and SR are town but pretty darn close.
> 
> It's either mathblade or Aye as far as I'm concerned
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you Wolfsister. I know its a lot of posts, BUT I am looking for something else specific. Specifically, did House mention his work hours and or that he was a trucker in your hood- this would have been before Avatar was lynched . Things said in Central by Sam seem as if he has a lot of personal information about House, which I may have missed. I am in the process of checking the game thread now.
Click to expand...


I've posted about my job numerous times inside and outside of the game, including before I knew the game existed.

If it matters, I'm sure I can dig up some posts.


----------



## ScarletRage

Ugh.... House is scum.

Mathblade is my backup.

For the love of Goodness please sheep me for once.


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wolfsister77
> 
> Did House and Sam disagree in your hood at all? How was there relationship? Did either read each other as scum at any time?  The same as above, relevant for things Sam said in Central.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a shit ton of posts in our hood and I don't have time to read them in detail but Sam and House did not interact all that much and when they did, they got along well with each other. No fighting. No calling each other scum. Sam never had House as a suspect.
> 
> That's why I got all paranoid with that promise me you are town stuff I pulled. But really after talking to him in the hood recently, I am confident he is town. Not as confident as I am that you and SR are town but pretty darn close.
> 
> It's either mathblade or Aye as far as I'm concerned
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you Wolfsister. I know its a lot of posts, BUT I am looking for something else specific. Specifically, did House mention his work hours and or that he was a trucker in your hood- this would have been before Avatar was lynched . Things said in Central by Sam seem as if he has a lot of personal information about House, which I may have missed. I am in the process of checking the game thread now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've posted about my job numerous times inside and outside of the game, including before I knew the game existed.
> 
> If it matters, I'm sure I can dig up some posts.
Click to expand...


No need, I just found it. Post 446 here on GT.


----------



## CaféAuLait

ScarletRage said:


> Ugh.... House is scum.
> 
> Mathblade is my backup.
> 
> For the love of Goodness please sheep me for once.



What made you move house over math? Just wondering here, I have it the other way. I am still unsure about one other player but will get to that tomorrow IRL.


----------



## MathBlade

CaféAuLait said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is fine by me either way
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, as the game progressed we all knew this later. However, this was stated by Sam in Central before Moon was even lynched. The posts I am referencing were giving excuses to House and town reading House due to hours worked and in some cases when it came up House's game was too fluent to be new, it was also mentioned by Sam he probably had time to read up on the game because of his work schedule. Sam was defending House IOW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, There were 2 times that House talked about his job in the hood BEFORE Avatar was lynched. One was on 8-21 post 111-saying he needed to be driving in an hour. One was on 8-24 post 259 saying he was going to be driving in 1/2 hr. These were BEFORE Avi was lynched and I have not checked for all the times after. I can if necessary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . The way phrased in the quote makes sense. I thought maybe he was posting monthly or weekly schedules were played.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I did not think that at all. I just wondered how Sam knew some of the things he was saying about House, his irregular hours and his having time to read up on the game due to being a trucker, so he knew how to play, thusly  according to Sam this is the reason House sounded experienced on the game when many of us thought he sounded far too experienced for this to be his first game, as House says.  That is why I asked.
> 
> 
> @MathBlade
> 
> after we pegged Sam as scum here on the GT but before we voted for him, you said YOU THOUGHT you knew why Sam would have lied but did not want to say why. Since Sam is gone now, can you please give us your reasoning as to why you thought Sam lied about being a night watchmen. TIA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TIA = ?
> 
> I thought people were making up things Sameech said. I could not find the posts that were quoted etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> TIA= Thanks in Advance.
> 
> You specifically said you thought you knew why Sam did what he had done but you did not want to say here on the thread, just in case you accidently may give him an excuse.
> 
> I did not realize you thought we were lying.
Click to expand...


Right. Me accusing players of lying and being wrong would have created a big fuck ton of drama and should only be reserved for instances when absolutely provable to be true. I was wrong so I am glad I didn't. SR can confirm I posted about this in the hood.


----------



## MathBlade

CaféAuLait said:


> Here is the post I was speaking of Math:
> 
> You said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I do explain what I think happened and I am wrong it gives Sameech an out. Dodging this question for the interests to the investigation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Official Usmb Mafia Game 5 A Game Of Fire And Ice day 6 Page 142 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> 
> 
> And as SR points out in post 4265, you really had no problem defending Gath when you stated he was firmtown, but when questioned on your reasons to believe Sam and or refuse to state why you thought he may have lied to us, you refused. That is what I meant Math.
> 
> Official Usmb Mafia Game 5 A Game Of Fire And Ice day 6 Page 143 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> What was the reasoning your referred to or what you think happened with Sam you might be 'wrong" and did not want to mention in case it gave Sam an out and stating you believed him to be town.
> 
> Official Usmb Mafia Game 5 A Game Of Fire And Ice day 6 Page 142 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
Click to expand...

I defended Gath because I believed it 100% mechanical. I thought they were town. If I was scum why the hell would I pass up an opportunity to lynch someone I believed to be town...Pretty much anyone besides me if scum is okay. 

Yeah I did not defend Sam in the same manner because it is poor form based on my reason unless pretty damn sure. Notice most of my posts on Sameech are I think. I was incorrect. My mentality is to never lynch someone who gave us scum from prior games. It felt really off to me.


----------



## CaféAuLait

ScarletRage said:


> Ugh.... House is scum.
> 
> Mathblade is my backup.
> 
> For the love of Goodness please sheep me for once.




I am finishing reading tomorrow. I will most likely sheep ya!  But I want to be as sure as I can be. I want the scum trifecta vote without a mislynch.


----------



## MathBlade

Wolfsister77 said:


> mathblade-You said you did not want to make up excuses for Sameech so you didn't give him any reason to use your excuses as his excuses. You never voted for him or made an appearance on the thread while we were voting for him and talking to him. Many times during the game you said he was town. You also said Sgt Gath was town many times. There is nothing wrong with being wrong. It happens to all of us. But once Sameech explained himself, which he didn't really, you should of told us your thoughts on him. The fact that you didn't tell us your thoughts on him or vote him, means you are trying to deny town info. to read you on this and that doesn't look good for you.
> 
> Insinuating a bunch of townies were lying about him looks even worse. Especially when it was shown we were telling the truth. I'm not sure how quickly he would of been lynched if the 3 of us that brought neighborhood convos out here wouldn't of done so.
> 
> I see anyone who is hiding from town now as scummy and I would like to know your thoughts on the game and the players. You think I'm the last scum. Why are you not proving your case or reaching out to your town reads and asking them questions about the game? Why are you not trying to help us?
> 
> Right now, I can't decide between you or Aye because all Aye has done is tunnel me and contribute nothing else to anything. She's trying to start a fight and that's it.
> 
> The only reason I haven't voted is because you both look like scum to me and only one of you can be.


I have not been reaching out to town or voting because my RL schedule has been shit recently. If I would have had time to give big long walls that had you as scum I would have. 

Personally I think the only reason you haven't voted is because you want to hammer a mislynch. In reality a townie would use their vote as pressure and that is what I am doing with you.

I don't have to "justify" me being town. I know I am and if people don't believe me okay but my last request would be to lynch Wolf.


----------



## MathBlade

Any who tis 3 am and most of this was posted because I can't sleep. I will explain Wolf scum when more coherent.


----------



## CaféAuLait

MathBlade said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the post I was speaking of Math:
> 
> You said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I do explain what I think happened and I am wrong it gives Sameech an out. Dodging this question for the interests to the investigation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Official Usmb Mafia Game 5 A Game Of Fire And Ice day 6 Page 142 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> 
> 
> And as SR points out in post 4265, you really had no problem defending Gath when you stated he was firmtown, but when questioned on your reasons to believe Sam and or refuse to state why you thought he may have lied to us, you refused. That is what I meant Math.
> 
> Official Usmb Mafia Game 5 A Game Of Fire And Ice day 6 Page 143 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> What was the reasoning your referred to or what you think happened with Sam you might be 'wrong" and did not want to mention in case it gave Sam an out and stating you believed him to be town.
> 
> Official Usmb Mafia Game 5 A Game Of Fire And Ice day 6 Page 142 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I defended Gath because I believed it 100% mechanical. I thought they were town. If I was scum why the hell would I pass up an opportunity to lynch someone I believed to be town...Pretty much anyone besides me if scum is okay.
> 
> Yeah I did not defend Sam in the same manner because it is poor form based on my reason unless pretty damn sure. Notice most of my posts on Sameech are I think. I was incorrect. My mentality is to never lynch someone who gave us scum from prior games. It felt really off to me.
Click to expand...




I think the issue I had was all the confirmation coming in from several places, to include this thread where he scum-slipped. Then of course the same being verified by 4 separate players from two different hoods. I just find it strange you would ignore the post he made here PLUS me, wolf, house and aye were all stating he said the same in different hoods. It seemed as if you were defending him or looking for any reason not to vote him.  

It matters not now, I believe I have found several posts which point to House. As I said I am finishing up my reading tomorrow. Have a good night.


----------



## Wolfsister77

math-use your vote then if it's so important to you-I want to see a case from both you and Aye on me, I think you are both mad because I think either one of you can be scum-I want to hammer a townie but the other's that aren't voting? I'm quite certain I can easily dismantle any case you two come up with. 

I won't vote for House.


----------



## Wolfsister77

MathBlade said:


> Yeah I did not defend Sam in the same manner because it is poor form based on my reason unless pretty damn sure. Notice most of my posts on Sameech are I think. I was incorrect. My mentality is to never lynch someone who gave us scum from prior games. It felt really off to me.



Problem is, he gave us scum because there are two scum teams here and that helps his wincon. So to not lynch him for it is ridiculous when so many already had put forth some pretty convincing arguments as to why he could be scum and you and Aye were the only two people who didn't believe it. Which is just another reason I can't decide which of you two is the scum.


----------



## ScarletRage

#drunkTitus


Wolfsister77 said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I did not defend Sam in the same manner because it is poor form based on my reason unless pretty damn sure. Notice most of my posts on Sameech are I think. I was incorrect. My mentality is to never lynch someone who gave us scum from prior games. It felt really off to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem is, he gave us scum because there are two scum teams here and that helps his wincon. So to not lynch him for it is ridiculous when so many already had put forth some pretty convincing arguments as to why he could be scum and you and Aye were the only two people who didn't believe it. Which is just another reason I can't decide which of you two is the scum.
Click to expand...


If a buddy is boned, scum are more likely to be found in the bussers.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> #drunkTitus
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I did not defend Sam in the same manner because it is poor form based on my reason unless pretty damn sure. Notice most of my posts on Sameech are I think. I was incorrect. My mentality is to never lynch someone who gave us scum from prior games. It felt really off to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem is, he gave us scum because there are two scum teams here and that helps his wincon. So to not lynch him for it is ridiculous when so many already had put forth some pretty convincing arguments as to why he could be scum and you and Aye were the only two people who didn't believe it. Which is just another reason I can't decide which of you two is the scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If a buddy is boned, scum are more likely to be found in the bussers.
Click to expand...


That's why Gath hammered Avi.


----------



## Wolfsister77

MathBlade said:


> I don't have to "justify" me being town. I know I am and if people don't believe me okay but my last request would be to lynch Wolf.



And town would lose.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I did not defend Sam in the same manner because it is poor form based on my reason unless pretty damn sure. Notice most of my posts on Sameech are I think. I was incorrect. My mentality is to never lynch someone who gave us scum from prior games. It felt really off to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem is, he gave us scum because there are two scum teams here and that helps his wincon. So to not lynch him for it is ridiculous when so many already had put forth some pretty convincing arguments as to why he could be scum and *you and Aye were the only two people who didn't believe it. *Which is just another reason I can't decide which of you two is the scum.
Click to expand...


That's what you THINK, and not KNOW. I don't put everything I think or believe out here on the thread. To do so would be stupid. I voted for Sam first and didn't remove my vote. You waffled on voting for him.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I did not defend Sam in the same manner because it is poor form based on my reason unless pretty damn sure. Notice most of my posts on Sameech are I think. I was incorrect. My mentality is to never lynch someone who gave us scum from prior games. It felt really off to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem is, he gave us scum because there are two scum teams here and that helps his wincon. So to not lynch him for it is ridiculous when so many already had put forth some pretty convincing arguments as to why he could be scum and *you and Aye were the only two people who didn't believe it. *Which is just another reason I can't decide which of you two is the scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's what you THINK, and not KNOW. I don't put everything I think or believe out here on the thread. To do so would be stupid. I voted for Sam first and didn't remove my vote. You waffled on voting for him.
Click to expand...


You should check the discussion thread where we just talked about this. Putting everything you think out there in a straightforward and honest manner is nearly impossible for scum to do successfully. I don't hide anything from town as town unless there is a damn good reason to do so. I was always sure about voting for Sam. I unvoted when SR asked me to. Your immediate vote very well could of been something the two of you planned so you can use it to defend yourself with.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> You should check the discussion thread where we just talked about this. Putting everything you think out there in a straightforward and honest manner is nearly impossible for scum to do successfully. I don't hide anything from town as town unless there is a damn good reason to do so. I was always sure about voting for Sam. I unvoted when SR asked me to. *Your immediate vote very well could of been something the two of you planned so you can use it to defend yourself with.*



Keep trying. If you were confident he was scum, you wouldn't have removed your vote.


----------



## Wolfsister77

MathBlade said:


> If I would have had time to give big long walls that had you as scum I would have.



Who's asking for a wall or a lot of time spent? How about this: I think wolf is scum because:

-........................this is scummy because...............................
-other points you want to make
-a vote for me

I bet that'll take you 5 minutes, maybe 10 if you go look for posts.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should check the discussion thread where we just talked about this. Putting everything you think out there in a straightforward and honest manner is nearly impossible for scum to do successfully. I don't hide anything from town as town unless there is a damn good reason to do so. I was always sure about voting for Sam. I unvoted when SR asked me to. *Your immediate vote very well could of been something the two of you planned so you can use it to defend yourself with.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep trying. If you were confident he was scum, you wouldn't have removed your vote.
Click to expand...


LOL. If anybody thinks I did not want to vote for Sam, then they clearly are not paying attention to the game. SR asked someone to unvote and you know this. I kind of figured you'd go this route with the way you voted so I'm not surprised but it's BS. 

Try again please.


----------



## Wolfsister77

You know guys I'm simply not going to spend a lot more of my time here. I've put a lot of energy into scumhunting this game and if anyone can't see that who is town then I seriously do not know what to tell you at this point. The only ones who should want to call someone like me scum are scum themselves. I would feel the same way about anyone wanting to call SR or Cafe scum even not knowing they are PR's. I believe the combination of us 3 and House have been deadly to scum this game. Except for Avi, they have all been caught at the end here when it was the 4 of us working the hardest to bring them down. 

It is so freaking obvious how town can win here it isn't even funny. And it is not voting for House or myself. And anyone who tries to cast doubt on SR or Cafe are claiming scum at this point. 

I'll take the heat instead of House, SR, or Cafe no problem but I only have so much patience for nonsense. So do what needs to be done. After today, I'm voting for someone. I'd like to win today please. It is long overdue.

Have a good day.


----------



## ScarletRage

House is scumWolf.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> House is scumWolf.



He's my neighbor. I have a lot more access to him than anyone else. I'm certain he's town.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> House is scumWolf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's my neighbor. I have a lot more access to him than anyone else. I'm certain he's town.
Click to expand...


I agree about House as well. What I've seen from him in the game thread is town. If he's scum, he's got me completely fooled.


----------



## House

My, but haven't you ladies been chatty?

Aye, Wolf is town.  I have looked all over her posts here and in the hood, and there is just no way I can see her being scum.

If you have something substantial on her, this would be an excellent time to share it.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

House, then who do you think it is?


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is fine by me either way
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, as the game progressed we all knew this later. However, this was stated by Sam in Central before Moon was even lynched. The posts I am referencing were giving excuses to House and town reading House due to hours worked and in some cases when it came up House's game was too fluent to be new, it was also mentioned by Sam he probably had time to read up on the game because of his work schedule. Sam was defending House IOW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, There were 2 times that House talked about his job in the hood BEFORE Avatar was lynched. One was on 8-21 post 111-saying he needed to be driving in an hour. One was on 8-24 post 259 saying he was going to be driving in 1/2 hr. These were BEFORE Avi was lynched and I have not checked for all the times after. I can if necessary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> . The way phrased in the quote makes sense. I thought maybe he was posting monthly or weekly schedules were played.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I did not think that at all. I just wondered how Sam knew some of the things he was saying about House, his irregular hours and his having time to read up on the game due to being a trucker, so he knew how to play, thusly  according to Sam this is the reason House sounded experienced on the game when many of us thought he sounded far too experienced for this to be his first game, as House says.  That is why I asked.
> 
> 
> @MathBlade
> TIA= Thanks in Advance.
> 
> You specifically said you thought you knew why Sam did what he had done but you did not want to say here on the thread, just in case you accidently may give him an excuse.
> 
> I did not realize you thought we were lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously?  You buy that?
> 
> *Vote: MathBlade*
> 
> I was willing to give her the benefit of the doubt, but she hasn't done herself any favors.
> 
> Her replies reek of desperation.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> My, but haven't you ladies been chatty?



I'm just a little burnt out and suffering game fatigue. Kind of like those dogs who pull and pull on a leash and just won't slow down for anything and then when you are almost home, they keep laying in the grass because they wore themselves out? Well, I have one dog that does that all the time anyway. He does not know how to check himself. I feel like laying in the grass right now. LOL

Plus, I really am already set on what I want to do. Aye or mathblade are the lynch today and if wrong, the other one tomorrow in my opinion.

I know I sound scummy as hell lining up lynches like that and whoever is town out of the two of them have every right to be annoyed with me, but the reason I have been doing this and want others to is so the info. is here in the GT for the rest of the townies to know who anyone who dies and flips town was suspicious of. I'm sure some of my play has been scummy this game but all I can say is a hell of a lot of it has been town and I just would not bother to put so much effort in as scum. I would not go so far as to pull a wolfscum game 3 lurk but I wouldn't be like this. Playing hardcore town for 6 game days is not an easy thing to do.

I am waiting for the rest of town to make up their mind so I can go with the consensus as long as it isn't SR, Cafe, or House. I will not go there with these 3.

I'd rather be the mislynch instead of them. I am totally serious here.

So let's pick someone else o.k? Even if it's me. Town can't lose if you choose wisely.


----------



## House

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> House, then who do you think it is?


Get outta my head!


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is fine by me either way
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, There were 2 times that House talked about his job in the hood BEFORE Avatar was lynched. One was on 8-21 post 111-saying he needed to be driving in an hour. One was on 8-24 post 259 saying he was going to be driving in 1/2 hr. These were BEFORE Avi was lynched and I have not checked for all the times after. I can if necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> . The way phrased in the quote makes sense. I thought maybe he was posting monthly or weekly schedules were played.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, I did not think that at all. I just wondered how Sam knew some of the things he was saying about House, his irregular hours and his having time to read up on the game due to being a trucker, so he knew how to play, thusly  according to Sam this is the reason House sounded experienced on the game when many of us thought he sounded far too experienced for this to be his first game, as House says.  That is why I asked.
> 
> 
> @MathBlade
> TIA= Thanks in Advance.
> 
> You specifically said you thought you knew why Sam did what he had done but you did not want to say here on the thread, just in case you accidently may give him an excuse.
> 
> I did not realize you thought we were lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously?  You buy that?
> 
> *Vote: MathBlade*
> 
> I was willing to give her the benefit of the doubt, but she hasn't done herself any favors.
> 
> Her replies reek of desperation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I am seriously missing some posts. I did not see anyone vote for mathblade and she says she voted for me too. Are there posts missing or have I totally lost my freaking mind?

I realize the answer can be yes to both, LOL.


----------



## House

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should check the discussion thread where we just talked about this. Putting everything you think out there in a straightforward and honest manner is nearly impossible for scum to do successfully. I don't hide anything from town as town unless there is a damn good reason to do so. I was always sure about voting for Sam. I unvoted when SR asked me to. *Your immediate vote very well could of been something the two of you planned so you can use it to defend yourself with.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep trying. If you were confident he was scum, you wouldn't have removed your vote.
Click to expand...


Wolf was shotgunning for Sam after Avatar died.

She removed her vote at Scarlet's request to avoid another quick hammer.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Another question for you, @House 

What is your take on SR trying to get you lynched?

Also, if you were the lynchee this round, what would you want town to know?


----------



## MathBlade

Sorry again for lack of posts. Had issues to take care of. This post is quick because I need to get back to 

Wolf is scum because they are continually attempting to lynch incorrect players. Wolf was on Mertex (Memory don't fail me.) They only switched to Grandma when she was weird. In contrast none of the other players attempted to say Mertex was scum. Anyone suggesting House is scum need to explain why both Sameech and their partner didn't take the chance. IMO I think it is because scum was towards the beginning/middle meaning Wolf.

A lot of the wolf indicative posts are at the beginning of the game more so than later. 

@ScarletRage It would help to have a conf townie voice here to demonstrate I have been saying Wolf is scum.

@Wolfsister77 My vote has been on you but for insurance I will call it out in my next post.


----------



## MathBlade

*Vote Wolfsister77*


----------



## House

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Another question for you, @House
> 
> What is your take on SR trying to get you lynched?



I'm numb to her blathering. She's still using the same tired b/s that didn't fly weeks ago.



AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Also, if you were the lynchee this round, what would you want town to know?



I would hope that justice would be served in my absence.


----------



## House

MathBlade said:


> .
> A lot of the wolf indicative posts are at the beginning of the game more so than later.


This is very vague, can you clarify?

As far as Mertex, I flip-flopped on her as well, iirc. That was a confusing time and posts were flooding the thread.


----------



## Wolfsister77

MathBlade said:


> Sorry again for lack of posts. Had issues to take care of. This post is quick because I need to get back to
> 
> Wolf is scum because they are continually attempting to lynch incorrect players. Wolf was on Mertex (Memory don't fail me.) They only switched to Grandma when she was weird. In contrast none of the other players attempted to say Mertex was scum. Anyone suggesting House is scum need to explain why both Sameech and their partner didn't take the chance. IMO I think it is because scum was towards the beginning/middle meaning Wolf.
> 
> A lot of the wolf indicative posts are at the beginning of the game more so than later.
> 
> @ScarletRage It would help to have a conf townie voice here to demonstrate I have been saying Wolf is scum.
> 
> @Wolfsister77 My vote has been on you but for insurance I will call it out in my next post.



Lot's of people were after Mertex. I was not the only one. This reasoning is bad. I want to know where all the posts are that I am missing because it appears you voted me and House voted you and I can't find those posts.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

House said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another question for you, @House
> 
> What is your take on SR trying to get you lynched?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm numb to her blathering. She's still using the same tired b/s that didn't fly weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, if you were the lynchee this round, what would you want town to know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would hope that justice would be served in my absence.
Click to expand...


House, who is your scum pick?


----------



## House

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another question for you, @House
> 
> What is your take on SR trying to get you lynched?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm numb to her blathering. She's still using the same tired b/s that didn't fly weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, if you were the lynchee this round, what would you want town to know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would hope that justice would be served in my absence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> House, who is your scum pick?
Click to expand...


I was hoping that MathBlade would come back and provide some reasoning I could follow IRT her actions, but I have been disappointed in her responses.


As for now, my vote is on her.  I think I flubbed the  post where I voted her and embedded it in a quote, though.

*Vote: MathBlade
*
That said, I'm also disappointed in your tunneling of Wolf with no explanation.  At this stage in the game, it's more important than ever to provide reasoning that others can identify with.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is fine by me either way
> . The way phrased in the quote makes sense. I thought maybe he was posting monthly or weekly schedules were played.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I did not think that at all. I just wondered how Sam knew some of the things he was saying about House, his irregular hours and his having time to read up on the game due to being a trucker, so he knew how to play, thusly  according to Sam this is the reason House sounded experienced on the game when many of us thought he sounded far too experienced for this to be his first game, as House says.  That is why I asked.
> 
> 
> @MathBlade
> TIA= Thanks in Advance.
> 
> You specifically said you thought you knew why Sam did what he had done but you did not want to say here on the thread, just in case you accidently may give him an excuse.
> 
> I did not realize you thought we were lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously?  You buy that?
> 
> *Vote: MathBlade*
> 
> I was willing to give her the benefit of the doubt, but she hasn't done herself any favors.
> 
> Her replies reek of desperation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am seriously missing some posts. I did not see anyone vote for mathblade and she says she voted for me too. Are there posts missing or have I totally lost my freaking mind?
> 
> I realize the answer can be yes to both, LOL.
Click to expand...


I messed up the post where I voted for her and it got embedded in a quote (and thus, minimized).

It's a couple posts up from the one I quoted.

I have since reposted my vote outside of a quote box.


----------



## Wolfsister77

OK, so there are no missing posts and my mind is still intact, if barely, LOL.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I'd like to know how Cafe is going to vote but it looks like we are going to split regardless. *sigh* I think the best chance of everyone coming together is mathblade but I'm not sure since she suggested House yesterday and SR is intent on House and Aye and mathblade voted me and House voted mathblade. I can vote mathblade but then we are all split here. We need 4. 

Any ideas town?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Above I meant Cafe suggested House.

I really was hoping for a better case for me than what either Aye or mathblade has provided.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> SR is intent on House and Aye



The last I remember, SR's picks were MathBlade and I.

When did she switch to Aye?


----------



## CaféAuLait

MathBlade said:


> Sorry again for lack of posts. Had issues to take care of. This post is quick because I need to get back to
> 
> *Wolf is scum because they are continually attempting to lynch incorrect players*. Wolf was on Mertex (Memory don't fail me.) They only switched to Grandma when she was weird. In contrast none of the other players attempted to say Mertex was scum. Anyone suggesting House is scum need to explain why both Sameech and their partner didn't take the chance. IMO I think it is because scum was towards the beginning/middle meaning Wolf.
> 
> A lot of the wolf indicative posts are at the beginning of the game more so than later.
> 
> @ScarletRage It would help to have a conf townie voice here to demonstrate I have been saying Wolf is scum.
> 
> @Wolfsister77 My vote has been on you but for insurance I will call it out in my next post.



( emphasis added)

And when someone refuses to vote for near confirmed scum? What is that. I think I would rather see someone make an error as opposed to refusing to vote for someone who admitted to LYING about having a PR and getting caught in several lies on the board and in the hoods.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> SR is intent on House and Aye
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last I remember, SR's picks were MathBlade and I.
> 
> When did she switch to Aye?
Click to expand...


Sorry, that post was worded terribly. Did I mention I'm tired? LOL

SR-House or mathblade
House-mathblade
mathblade-wolf
Aye-wolf
Cafe-House or mathblade last I heard-still want to hear from her
Me-Aye or mathblade


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

*VC 5.1  -  Sameech (LYNCH): *_AyeCantSeeYou, Mertex, House, CafeAuLait, Wolfsister77_
*VC 4.5  -  Sgt_Gath (LYNCH): *_T S O, House, CafeAuLait, Wolfsister77, Mertex, ScarletRage_
*VC 3.2  -  Grandma (LYNCH): *_Mertex, Mathblade, Sgt_Gath, Wolfsister77, FA_Q2, CafeAuLait, tn5421_
*VC 2.4  -  Avatar4321 (LYNCH): *_Sameech,Grandma, Wolfsister77, House, Shaitra, Mathblade,AyeCantSeeYou, Sgt_Gath_
*VC 1.17  -  Moonglow (LYNCH):*_ AyeCantSeeYou, House, Wolfsister77, tn5421, Mathblade, Mertex, Sgt_Gath, Avatar4321, Sameech
_
@Wolfsister77  and @MathBlade , you've both voted to lynch town both times. Out of the 6 of us left, ya'll were the only ones to do so. 

Explain your votes, please. 

Wolf, you are the only one out of the last of us to have voted all 5 times. Have you realized this?


----------



## House

@AyeCantSeeYou  & @MathBlade 

Please state your case against @Wolfsister77 .  Thanks.

@ScarletRage & @CaféAuLait 

Please state your case against me.  Thanks.

@Wolfsister77 & @ScarletRage 

Please state your case against MathBlade.  Thanks.

(Cafe & I have shared our thoughts IRT MathBlade, but the door is certainly open for more input from anyone regarding anyone)

We have too much assumed but unstated in the way of vote theory.  It needs to be discussed in detail and with an open mind.


----------



## House

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> *VC 5.1  -  Sameech (LYNCH): *_AyeCantSeeYou, Mertex, House, CafeAuLait, Wolfsister77_
> *VC 4.5  -  Sgt_Gath (LYNCH): *_T S O, House, CafeAuLait, Wolfsister77, Mertex, ScarletRage_
> *VC 3.2  -  Grandma (LYNCH): *_Mertex, Mathblade, Sgt_Gath, Wolfsister77, FA_Q2, CafeAuLait, tn5421_
> *VC 2.4  -  Avatar4321 (LYNCH): *_Sameech,Grandma, Wolfsister77, House, Shaitra, Mathblade,AyeCantSeeYou, Sgt_Gath_
> *VC 1.17  -  Moonglow (LYNCH):*_ AyeCantSeeYou, House, Wolfsister77, tn5421, Mathblade, Mertex, Sgt_Gath, Avatar4321, Sameech
> _
> @Wolfsister77  and @MathBlade , you've both voted to lynch town both times. Out of the 6 of us left, ya'll were the only ones to do so.
> 
> Explain your votes, please.
> 
> Wolf, you are the only one out of the last of us to have voted all 5 times. Have you realized this?



Do we really want to include scum votes considering all 3 confessed prior to their lynch?


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> *VC 5.1  -  Sameech (LYNCH): *_AyeCantSeeYou, Mertex, House, CafeAuLait, Wolfsister77_
> *VC 4.5  -  Sgt_Gath (LYNCH): *_T S O, House, CafeAuLait, Wolfsister77, Mertex, ScarletRage_
> *VC 3.2  -  Grandma (LYNCH): *_Mertex, Mathblade, Sgt_Gath, Wolfsister77, FA_Q2, CafeAuLait, tn5421_
> *VC 2.4  -  Avatar4321 (LYNCH): *_Sameech,Grandma, Wolfsister77, House, Shaitra, Mathblade,AyeCantSeeYou, Sgt_Gath_
> *VC 1.17  -  Moonglow (LYNCH):*_ AyeCantSeeYou, House, Wolfsister77, tn5421, Mathblade, Mertex, Sgt_Gath, Avatar4321, Sameech
> _
> @Wolfsister77  and @MathBlade , you've both voted to lynch town both times. Out of the 6 of us left, ya'll were the only ones to do so.
> 
> Explain your votes, please.
> 
> Wolf, you are the only one out of the last of us to have voted all 5 times. Have you realized this?



What's your point? Three of those people I voted for are scum. Why should I have to explain that? The other two townies had a lot of other townies who suspected them and voted them so again, what is your point?

I always vote. I am rarely if ever in a no vote status in any of these games at any time ever.

I think no voting is terrible. It denies town info-doesn't let them know what you think. It doesn't apply pressure to your scumreads. It's worthless. If you are a townie, you need to always be voting unless special circumstances apply like a lylo situation. 

I am always like this. I always vote.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> If you are a townie, you need to always be voting unless special circumstances apply like a lylo situation.



If I understand correctly, Lylo means "Lynch OR Lose", so voting is more important than ever at that stage of the game.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> SR is intent on House and Aye
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last I remember, SR's picks were MathBlade and I.
> 
> When did she switch to Aye?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, that post was worded terribly. Did I mention I'm tired? LOL
> 
> SR-House or mathblade
> House-mathblade
> mathblade-wolf
> Aye-wolf
> Cafe-House or mathblade last I heard-still want to hear from her
> Me-Aye or mathblade
Click to expand...



Okay here is my take Wolf. Sam was going after you in Central, he was also stating Aye was scum in Central. She had to defend herself there. So this was either a ploy by Sam to bus one of his "partners" you or Aye or he was trying to throw the rest of us. I have been reading for sometime now and because of his trying to get the both of you lynched, I am leaning town for both of you.

On *House*. Sam never had a read on him really in central, called him a quirky player but his read on House was always null or newb playing pretty good but with an attitude. He moved him into the town category. House also strangely started to hair split when I was trying to get confirmation from the both of you regarding Sam's statements in your hood. Until this point House was almost on point with everything understood every aspect of this game. The only thing in his favor for me was the Avatar vote after Sam said he saw Avatar kill Rosie. House seemed to have no damn clue what it meant he also quoted a portion of Sam's post but did not get what Sam meant, until you prodded him to reread the post and then vote for Avatar. One last thing on House, after the two scum teams targeted the same person ( Which we learned through Gath was FA) House started to ask SR for her take on FA. Sam was pushing SR was scum at that time in central, so I thought this was a way for a scum team to get a read on someone they believed to be from the opposing scum team.

On *Math*, it was the same for the most part, but he mentions her ONE time, that's it and it was in passing wondering if she might use her ability to out Aye's ability. I had a scumread on Mebelle before Math arrived BTW. Math also said she may know why Sam lied, then when questioned on it she refused to tell us all because she might give scum an excuse. The she refused to vote for Sam IIRC. She just about fell off the planet when it came to the game when we knew Gath and Sam were scum -before their lynches. Did she even bother to vote for Gath as well, I don't remember now.   There are a few other things but I cant recall them right now.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

House said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> *VC 5.1  -  Sameech (LYNCH): *_AyeCantSeeYou, Mertex, House, CafeAuLait, Wolfsister77_
> *VC 4.5  -  Sgt_Gath (LYNCH): *_T S O, House, CafeAuLait, Wolfsister77, Mertex, ScarletRage_
> *VC 3.2  -  Grandma (LYNCH): *_Mertex, Mathblade, Sgt_Gath, Wolfsister77, FA_Q2, CafeAuLait, tn5421_
> *VC 2.4  -  Avatar4321 (LYNCH): *_Sameech,Grandma, Wolfsister77, House, Shaitra, Mathblade,AyeCantSeeYou, Sgt_Gath_
> *VC 1.17  -  Moonglow (LYNCH):*_ AyeCantSeeYou, House, Wolfsister77, tn5421, Mathblade, Mertex, Sgt_Gath, Avatar4321, Sameech
> _
> @Wolfsister77  and @MathBlade , you've both voted to lynch town both times. Out of the 6 of us left, ya'll were the only ones to do so.
> 
> Explain your votes, please.
> 
> Wolf, you are the only one out of the last of us to have voted all 5 times. Have you realized this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do we really want to include scum votes considering all 3 confessed prior to their lynch?
Click to expand...


Why are you trying to answer this, when it wasn't directed towards you? Also, I didn't ask either of them about the scum votes, now did I? I asked them to explain their votes on the 2 town lynches.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are a townie, you need to always be voting unless special circumstances apply like a lylo situation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I understand correctly, Lylo means "Lynch OR Lose", so voting is more important than ever at that stage of the game.
Click to expand...


Well, not right away. If there are 3 townies and 2 scum for example and one of the townies votes for another townie, then boom the 2 scum quickhammer and win the game. That is what happened in game 4. So if we get into a 3 person lylo here, NO ONE VOTES until both townies agree so that scum can't quickhammer and win.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Do we have a VC? Is it two vote Math?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Oh and as far as I count we can only make one mistake before we are screwed.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> @Wolfsister77
> 
> Please state your case against MathBlade.  Thanks.



Sure,
-PoE
-Someone town can come to a consensus on
-Did not vote for Gath or Sameech
-Has gone to pretty much active lurking since we zeroed in on Sameech ice scum
-Has not been talking to town recently
-Did not believe us about Sam lying about his PR
-Having an extremely weak case on me-scum have to make up scumreads on townies

Is this enough?


----------



## CaféAuLait

And a quick sidenote, I am back on a few meds as of today which screw with my head due to some medical issues which arose today, so if I don't seem to reply as soon as someone states something please feel free to @ me.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Oh and as far as I count we can only make one mistake before we are screwed.



You are correct. I have not voted yet. I will get a vc in just a minute for everyone.


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> SR is intent on House and Aye
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last I remember, SR's picks were MathBlade and I.
> 
> When did she switch to Aye?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, that post was worded terribly. Did I mention I'm tired? LOL
> 
> SR-House or mathblade
> House-mathblade
> mathblade-wolf
> Aye-wolf
> Cafe-House or mathblade last I heard-still want to hear from her
> Me-Aye or mathblade
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Okay here is my take Wolf. Sam was going after you in Central, he was also stating Aye was scum in Central. She had to defend herself there. So this was either a ploy by Sam to bus one of his "partners" you or Aye or he was trying to throw the rest of us. I have been reading for sometime now and because of his trying to get the both of you lynched, I am leaning town for both of you.
> 
> On *House*. Sam never had a read on him really in central, called him a quirky player but his read on House was always null or newb playing pretty good but with an attitude. He moved him into the town category. House also strangely started to hair split when I was trying to get confirmation from the both of you regarding Sam's statements in your hood. Until this point House was almost on point with everything understood every aspect of this game. The only thing in his favor for me was the Avatar vote after Sam said he saw Avatar kill Rosie. House seemed to have no damn clue what it meant he also quoted a portion of Sam's post but did not get what Sam meant, until you prodded him to reread the post and then vote for Avatar. One last thing on House, after the two scum teams targeted the same person ( Which we learned through Gath was FA) House started to ask SR for her take on FA. Sam was pushing SR was scum at that time in central, so I thought this was a way for a scum team to get a read on someone they believed to be from the opposing scum team.
Click to expand...


Thank you for providing your thoughts IRT me.  Although some of it is definitely over my head (mainly towards the end), I can follow the flow and see why you arrived at your conclusions for the most part.

Your opinion of me, I can respect (although it is inaccurate).  Scarlet's on the other hand just smacks of blind hatred and poor reading.

FWIW, when Wolf told me to reread that post and vote Avatar, I was actually annoyed at being told to do something so obvious but I didn't want to clutter the thread with more drama so I bit my tongue and took care of business.  Think of that what you will.

My asking SR for reads was more about SR than anyone else.  She was zeroed in on me over faulty logic and I was wondering what she thought of others.  I don't know if I asked about more than one player or if the thread flowed another direction, though.


On the curiosity about Math's votes for Gath & Sam, she didn't vote for either lynch.

Official Usmb Mafia Game 5 A Game Of Fire And Ice day 6 Page 260 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## House

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> *VC 5.1  -  Sameech (LYNCH): *_AyeCantSeeYou, Mertex, House, CafeAuLait, Wolfsister77_
> *VC 4.5  -  Sgt_Gath (LYNCH): *_T S O, House, CafeAuLait, Wolfsister77, Mertex, ScarletRage_
> *VC 3.2  -  Grandma (LYNCH): *_Mertex, Mathblade, Sgt_Gath, Wolfsister77, FA_Q2, CafeAuLait, tn5421_
> *VC 2.4  -  Avatar4321 (LYNCH): *_Sameech,Grandma, Wolfsister77, House, Shaitra, Mathblade,AyeCantSeeYou, Sgt_Gath_
> *VC 1.17  -  Moonglow (LYNCH):*_ AyeCantSeeYou, House, Wolfsister77, tn5421, Mathblade, Mertex, Sgt_Gath, Avatar4321, Sameech
> _
> @Wolfsister77  and @MathBlade , you've both voted to lynch town both times. Out of the 6 of us left, ya'll were the only ones to do so.
> 
> Explain your votes, please.
> 
> Wolf, you are the only one out of the last of us to have voted all 5 times. Have you realized this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do we really want to include scum votes considering all 3 confessed prior to their lynch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you trying to answer this, when it wasn't directed towards you? Also, I didn't ask either of them about the scum votes, now did I? I asked them to explain their votes on the 2 town lynches.
Click to expand...


Because your question made no sense, Aye.  The fact that all 3 scum confessed prior to their lynch means that votes for them are not indicative of alignment either way.

If the scum were voted out without spilling the beans prior to their hammer, I wouldn't have said a word.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> *VC 5.1  -  Sameech (LYNCH): *_AyeCantSeeYou, Mertex, House, CafeAuLait, Wolfsister77_
> *VC 4.5  -  Sgt_Gath (LYNCH): *_T S O, House, CafeAuLait, Wolfsister77, Mertex, ScarletRage_
> *VC 3.2  -  Grandma (LYNCH): *_Mertex, Mathblade, Sgt_Gath, Wolfsister77, FA_Q2, CafeAuLait, tn5421_
> *VC 2.4  -  Avatar4321 (LYNCH): *_Sameech,Grandma, Wolfsister77, House, Shaitra, Mathblade,AyeCantSeeYou, Sgt_Gath_
> *VC 1.17  -  Moonglow (LYNCH):*_ AyeCantSeeYou, House, Wolfsister77, tn5421, Mathblade, Mertex, Sgt_Gath, Avatar4321, Sameech
> _
> @Wolfsister77  and @MathBlade , you've both voted to lynch town both times. Out of the 6 of us left, ya'll were the only ones to do so.
> 
> Explain your votes, please.
> 
> Wolf, you are the only one out of the last of us to have voted all 5 times. Have you realized this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's your point? Three of those people I voted for are scum. Why should I have to explain that? The other two townies had a lot of other townies who suspected them and voted them so again, what is your point?
> 
> I always vote. I am rarely if ever in a no vote status in any of these games at any time ever.
> 
> I think no voting is terrible. It denies town info-doesn't let them know what you think. It doesn't apply pressure to your scumreads. It's worthless. If you are a townie, you need to always be voting unless special circumstances apply like a lylo situation.
> 
> I am always like this. I always vote.
Click to expand...


The reality of voting is that with 1/2 the player base + 1 being required to lynch, not everyone is going to get to vote every time. It's just not possible or realistic considering some of us work and not everyone is awake at the same time over 24 hours. Don't think players are scum because they don't get to vote every time. I'd be wary if someone wasn't voting repeatedly.


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> SR is intent on House and Aye
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last I remember, SR's picks were MathBlade and I.
> 
> When did she switch to Aye?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry, that post was worded terribly. Did I mention I'm tired? LOL
> 
> SR-House or mathblade
> House-mathblade
> mathblade-wolf
> Aye-wolf
> Cafe-House or mathblade last I heard-still want to hear from her
> Me-Aye or mathblade
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Okay here is my take Wolf. Sam was going after you in Central, he was also stating Aye was scum in Central. She had to defend herself there. So this was either a ploy by Sam to bus one of his "partners" you or Aye or he was trying to throw the rest of us. I have been reading for sometime now and because of his trying to get the both of you lynched, I am leaning town for both of you.
> 
> On *House*. Sam never had a read on him really in central, called him a quirky player but his read on House was always null or newb playing pretty good but with an attitude. He moved him into the town category. House also strangely started to hair split when I was trying to get confirmation from the both of you regarding Sam's statements in your hood. Until this point House was almost on point with everything understood every aspect of this game. The only thing in his favor for me was the Avatar vote after Sam said he saw Avatar kill Rosie. House seemed to have no damn clue what it meant he also quoted a portion of Sam's post but did not get what Sam meant, until you prodded him to reread the post and then vote for Avatar. One last thing on House, after the two scum teams targeted the same person ( Which we learned through Gath was FA) House started to ask SR for her take on FA. Sam was pushing SR was scum at that time in central, so I thought this was a way for a scum team to get a read on someone they believed to be from the opposing scum team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for providing your thoughts IRT me.  Although some of it is definitely over my head (mainly towards the end), I can follow the flow and see why you arrived at your conclusions for the most part.
> 
> Your opinion of me, I can respect (although it is inaccurate).  Scarlet's on the other hand just smacks of blind hatred and poor reading.
> 
> FWIW, when Wolf told me to reread that post and vote Avatar, I was actually annoyed at being told to do something so obvious but I didn't want to clutter the thread with more drama so I bit my tongue and took care of business.  Think of that what you will.
> 
> My asking SR for reads was more about SR than anyone else.  She was zeroed in on me over faulty logic and I was wondering what she thought of others.  I don't know if I asked about more than one player or if the thread flowed another direction, though.
> 
> 
> On the curiosity about Math's votes for Gath & Sam, she didn't vote for either lynch.
> 
> Official Usmb Mafia Game 5 A Game Of Fire And Ice day 6 Page 260 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
Click to expand...



FWIW, when I mentioned Sam's post about Avatar, that meant to me I was leaning more town for you.

Honestly, just about everyone 6 from Central and 4 from East all said there was no way this was your first game, to include Sam . LOL    I thought it possible if this is your first game you were being coached by a possible scum partner. I also forgot to mention your removal of votes for players as they were about to be lynched read town to me as well. I don't see scum moving off a possible lynch that easily. You might have me fooled though.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

House said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> *VC 5.1  -  Sameech (LYNCH): *_AyeCantSeeYou, Mertex, House, CafeAuLait, Wolfsister77_
> *VC 4.5  -  Sgt_Gath (LYNCH): *_T S O, House, CafeAuLait, Wolfsister77, Mertex, ScarletRage_
> *VC 3.2  -  Grandma (LYNCH): *_Mertex, Mathblade, Sgt_Gath, Wolfsister77, FA_Q2, CafeAuLait, tn5421_
> *VC 2.4  -  Avatar4321 (LYNCH): *_Sameech,Grandma, Wolfsister77, House, Shaitra, Mathblade,AyeCantSeeYou, Sgt_Gath_
> *VC 1.17  -  Moonglow (LYNCH):*_ AyeCantSeeYou, House, Wolfsister77, tn5421, Mathblade, Mertex, Sgt_Gath, Avatar4321, Sameech
> _
> @Wolfsister77  and @MathBlade , you've both voted to lynch town both times. Out of the 6 of us left, ya'll were the only ones to do so.
> 
> Explain your votes, please.
> 
> Wolf, you are the only one out of the last of us to have voted all 5 times. Have you realized this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do we really want to include scum votes considering all 3 confessed prior to their lynch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you trying to answer this, when it wasn't directed towards you? Also, I didn't ask either of them about the scum votes, now did I? I asked them to explain their votes on the 2 town lynches.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because your question made no sense, Aye.  The fact that all 3 scum confessed prior to their lynch means that votes for them are not indicative of alignment either way.
> 
> If the scum were voted out without spilling the beans prior to their hammer, I wouldn't have said a word.
Click to expand...


Like I said before, I wasn't asking about the scum lynches.


----------



## Wolfsister77

*Wolfsister77 (2):* AyeCan'tseeYou, Mathblade
*Mathblade (1):*_ House
*House (1): *ScarletRage_

*Not Voting (2): *_CafeAuLait, Wolfsister77

*With 6 alive, it takes 4 to lynch!
Deadline is 9/25/2014, @ 9AM central.*_


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> *VC 5.1  -  Sameech (LYNCH): *_AyeCantSeeYou, Mertex, House, CafeAuLait, Wolfsister77_
> *VC 4.5  -  Sgt_Gath (LYNCH): *_T S O, House, CafeAuLait, Wolfsister77, Mertex, ScarletRage_
> *VC 3.2  -  Grandma (LYNCH): *_Mertex, Mathblade, Sgt_Gath, Wolfsister77, FA_Q2, CafeAuLait, tn5421_
> *VC 2.4  -  Avatar4321 (LYNCH): *_Sameech,Grandma, Wolfsister77, House, Shaitra, Mathblade,AyeCantSeeYou, Sgt_Gath_
> *VC 1.17  -  Moonglow (LYNCH):*_ AyeCantSeeYou, House, Wolfsister77, tn5421, Mathblade, Mertex, Sgt_Gath, Avatar4321, Sameech
> _
> @Wolfsister77  and @MathBlade , you've both voted to lynch town both times. Out of the 6 of us left, ya'll were the only ones to do so.
> 
> Explain your votes, please.
> 
> Wolf, you are the only one out of the last of us to have voted all 5 times. Have you realized this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's your point? Three of those people I voted for are scum. Why should I have to explain that? The other two townies had a lot of other townies who suspected them and voted them so again, what is your point?
> 
> I always vote. I am rarely if ever in a no vote status in any of these games at any time ever.
> 
> I think no voting is terrible. It denies town info-doesn't let them know what you think. It doesn't apply pressure to your scumreads. It's worthless. If you are a townie, you need to always be voting unless special circumstances apply like a lylo situation.
> 
> I am always like this. I always vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The reality of voting is that with 1/2 the player base + 1 being required to lynch, not everyone is going to get to vote every time. It's just not possible or realistic considering some of us work and not everyone is awake at the same time over 24 hours. Don't think players are scum because they don't get to vote every time. I'd be wary if someone wasn't voting repeatedly.
Click to expand...


I don't think players are scum for not voting for the lynch every time. I think they are scum if they don't ever vote for the scum or if they stay in a non-vote status without voting. Or if they stick with a vote on a townie and don't want to vote elsewhere. Where they are on the wagon once the flip comes in. How hard they are pushing a townie. How strong is their case on said townie. And many, many other factors.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wolfsister77
> 
> Please state your case against MathBlade.  Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure,
> -PoE
> -Someone town can come to a consensus on
> -Did not vote for Gath or Sameech
> -Has gone to pretty much active lurking since we zeroed in on Sameech ice scum
> -Has not been talking to town recently
> _-Did not believe us about Sam lying about his PR_
> -Having an extremely weak case on me-scum have to make up scumreads on townies
> 
> Is this enough?
Click to expand...


Strikethrough = faulty logic
_Italics_ = Skepticism is healthy

*Someone town can come to a consensus on* = promotes sheep mentality, which serves scum and is thus invalid in & of itself for lynch logic, IMHO.

*Active lurking; lack of communication* = Math has mentioned timing issues and R/L things, which I can definitely relate with.

Eliminating the premises I personally disagree with, that still leaves a fair amount against Math that should be considered, along with Cafe's point about Math making the claim about knowing why Sam lied, then coming up with a thin, ill-conceived response when questioned about it after Sam's lynch.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

the search feature on this forum is shot to hell now. you can't get it to show more than 200 posts now, which is not good for this game at all.


----------



## CaféAuLait

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> the search feature on this forum is shot to hell now. you can't get it to show more than 200 posts now, which is not good for this game at all.




Hold on Aye, there is a way to do it. I figured it out the other night, let me check and I will tell you how I did it.


----------



## House

Sigh... I forgot quoted text is ALL italicized... kinda threw off my post a bit.

What SHOULD have been italicized was:

_-Did not believe us about Sam lying about his PR_


----------



## CaféAuLait

@AyeCantSeeYou 

Click profile, then posts, the first 200 will come up, then at the bottom you will see this in small words:

Find older messages

That will take you to the rest, but it will be list as pages. it will show like 7 or 8 pages, you need to read those first then work your way back to the first set of result you got.


----------



## House

Making progress!

@AyeCantSeeYou  & @MathBlade

Please state your case against @Wolfsister77 .  Thanks.

@ScarletRage

Please state your cases against me & MathBlade.  Thanks.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

CaféAuLait said:


> @AyeCantSeeYou
> 
> Click profile, then posts, the first 200 will come up, then at the bottom you will see this in small words:
> 
> Find older messages
> 
> That will take you to the rest, but it will be list as pages. it will show like 7 or 8 pages, you need to read those first then work your way back to the first set of result you got.



It's only showing 'search again' at the bottom of my screen.


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> Oh and as far as I count we can only make one mistake before we are screwed.



Lessee... (going in alphabetical order)

CaféAuLait 
House 
MathBlade 
ScarletRage 
Wolfsister77 

Let's shave off the top to keep it simple.

5 players.  1 lynched, 1 NK'ed.

MathBlade
ScarletRage
Wolfsister77

LyLo

So, we have 1 mistake & have to nail it if we miss.  That said, I don't take that as a reason to be flippant with today's vote.  Town is weakened with every passing night.


----------



## CaféAuLait

This may be WIFOM but the last issue for me for scum being either Wolf or House is this would have put the same scum team into the same hood AND three scum in one hood.

This is why I asked both House and Wolf to look at how each interacted with Sam, along with statements made in Central by Sam. There could be clues IF the second ice scum is in that hood. Additionally, I believe it was in that hood where Avatar made his slip about being scum to Sam. Although when rereading Central ( due to my absence for a week) there are several statements by Avatar which gave him away in a very subtle manner.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wolfsister77
> 
> Please state your case against MathBlade.  Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure,
> -PoE
> -Someone town can come to a consensus on
> -Did not vote for Gath or Sameech
> -Has gone to pretty much active lurking since we zeroed in on Sameech ice scum
> -Has not been talking to town recently
> _-Did not believe us about Sam lying about his PR_
> -Having an extremely weak case on me-scum have to make up scumreads on townies
> 
> Is this enough?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Strikethrough = faulty logic
> _Italics_ = Skepticism is healthy
> 
> *Someone town can come to a consensus on* = promotes sheep mentality, which serves scum and is thus invalid in & of itself for lynch logic, IMHO.
> 
> *Active lurking; lack of communication* = Math has mentioned timing issues and R/L things, which I can definitely relate with.
> 
> Eliminating the premises I personally disagree with, that still leaves a fair amount against Math that should be considered, along with Cafe's point about Math making the claim about knowing why Sam lied, then coming up with a thin, ill-conceived response when questioned about it after Sam's lynch.
Click to expand...


The someone town can come to a consensus on is super important when we are at such a critical point in the game where we can only mislynch one time.

So I disagree with you there. And to expand on the italics part-she did not believe us about Sam even when 3 of us were bring forth info. from the neighborhoods so it goes beyond healthy skeptism. 

Being busy is no big deal. It's the timing of it I find suspicious.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

House said:


> Making progress!
> 
> @AyeCantSeeYou  & @MathBlade
> 
> Please state your case against @Wolfsister77 .  Thanks.
> 
> @ScarletRage
> 
> Please state your cases against me & MathBlade.  Thanks.



House, I have pointed out several things already - not long after this day started and also before Sam was lynched. 

I'm trying to figure out how to get the damn search feature on this forum to show all posts by a member, but the thing has been messed with by admin and we no longer get all the posts. Why don't you state a case against who you think is scum in the mean time instead of barking out orders to others? If you think I am, then start posting.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> This may be WIFOM but the last issue for me for scum being either Wolf or House is this would have put the same scum team into the same hood AND three scum in one hood.
> 
> This is why I asked both House and Wolf to look at how each interacted with Sam, along with statements made in Central by Sam. There could be clues IF the second ice scum is in that hood. Additionally, I believe it was in that hood where Avatar made his slip about being scum to Sam. Although when rereading Central ( due to my absence for a week) there are several statements by Avatar which gave him away in a very subtle manner.



The 3 scum in one hood and both ice being in one hood with 4 different neighborhoods really doesn't sound random to me. Avi did not give anything away in our hood until he was caught. Then said both he and Sam were scum.


----------



## CaféAuLait

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> @AyeCantSeeYou
> 
> Click profile, then posts, the first 200 will come up, then at the bottom you will see this in small words:
> 
> Find older messages
> 
> That will take you to the rest, but it will be list as pages. it will show like 7 or 8 pages, you need to read those first then work your way back to the first set of result you got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's only showing 'search again' at the bottom of my screen.
Click to expand...


Hummm

Is it House? House has his profile locked, I had the same issue with searching House's posts. I was going to ask him to unlock his profile for the sake of the game.

Did you go all the way to the 10th page if it is not Houses posts?


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> The someone town can come to a consensus on is super important when we are at such a critical point in the game where we can only mislynch one time.



Here's why I don't buy into consensus rationale: It surrenders your judgment to another person that may or may not be scum, and is thus vulnerable to manipulation.

If people all have their own cases to be made against a person, that's one thing.  But just jumping on a wagon because "errbody else is" is anti-town.


----------



## CaféAuLait

After you hit the tenth page, which should be 200 posts then you get the prompt "find older messages".


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The someone town can come to a consensus on is super important when we are at such a critical point in the game where we can only mislynch one time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's why I don't buy into consensus rationale: It surrenders your judgment to another person that may or may not be scum, and is thus vulnerable to manipulation.
> 
> If people all have their own cases to be made against a person, that's one thing.  But just jumping on a wagon because "errbody else is" is anti-town.
Click to expand...


But it's not because everyone else is. I would only vote this way if it was someone I also agree'd was scum. But working with the other townies, especially ones I am certain are town and at engame =protown.


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> @AyeCantSeeYou
> 
> Click profile, then posts, the first 200 will come up, then at the bottom you will see this in small words:
> 
> Find older messages
> 
> That will take you to the rest, but it will be list as pages. it will show like 7 or 8 pages, you need to read those first then work your way back to the first set of result you got.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's only showing 'search again' at the bottom of my screen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hummm
> 
> Is it House? House has his profile locked, I had the same issue with searching House's posts. I was going to ask him to unlock his profile for the sake of the game.
> 
> Did you go all the way to the 10th page if it is not Houses posts?
Click to expand...


Locking down my profiles are a habit of mine.  I don't have anything super-saiyan classified here, so I'll check that out and open up what it lets me.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

CaféAuLait said:


> After you hit the tenth page, which should be 200 posts then you get the prompt "find older messages".



At the end of the 10th page, I get 'Search Again.' With the stupid thing only going to Sept. 12.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

House, I wasn't searching yours yet.

I was searching Wolf's. I wanted to find the one near the beginning of the game where she mentioned I might get NK'd at the end of Day 1. I was going to ask her why she'd say something like that if she was town.


----------



## House

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Making progress!
> 
> @AyeCantSeeYou  & @MathBlade
> 
> Please state your case against @Wolfsister77 .  Thanks.
> 
> @ScarletRage
> 
> Please state your cases against me & MathBlade.  Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House, I have pointed out several things already - not long after this day started and also before Sam was lynched.
> 
> I'm trying to figure out how to get the damn search feature on this forum to show all posts by a member, but the thing has been messed with by admin and we no longer get all the posts. Why don't you state a case against who you think is scum in the mean time instead of barking out orders to others? If you think I am, then start posting.
Click to expand...


I didn't bark out orders, and I'm sorry if it came across that way.  I've already voted & explained my vote.  Twice really... once the first time you asked (though it was collapsed into a flubbed up quote), and again the second time you asked.

Third time just gets a "read moar". 

All I saw from you after the day started was posts along the lines of "Wolf scum, die!", etc.  I'll give 'er another lookie-loo.


----------



## MathBlade

Honestly this is going waaaay too fast for me to do the walls I love. I have had RL issues. I am willing to hammer myself if we get close to the end of day with no lynch so the rest of town is made up of active people. I just hope that SR finds time to note I have always thought Wolf is scum. To me they are the only one that makes sense.

No vote on Sam because day went too fast and the vote was obvious. I couldn't add my vote after the hammer and SR hammered while we were trying to find the other scum. My vote being absent of when I could log on is protown.

No vote on Gath because I thought mechanically town.

Are there any short questions I can get while phone posting?


----------



## CaféAuLait

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> After you hit the tenth page, which should be 200 posts then you get the prompt "find older messages".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the end of the 10th page, I get 'Search Again.' With the stupid thing only going to Sept. 12.
Click to expand...



Are you searching the thread, or going through their profile? Which I know brings up all posts, but that is the only way to see them all, searching the thread only, brings up the 200 post limit, unless there is something I missed. And as I said if someone profile is locked then you can't see past the 200 point if searching the thread only. Unless there is another way.

@House

How did you search the thread before when you and Gath were speaking and you knew the number of posts? Am I doing this wrong?


----------



## House

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> House, I wasn't searching yours yet.
> 
> I was searching Wolf's. I wanted to find the one near the beginning of the game where she mentioned I might get NK'd at the end of Day 1. I was going to ask her why she'd say something like that if she was town.



Why are you responding to a post that was not addressed to you?  I was talking to Cafe because she mentioned not being able to access my profile.


----------



## CaféAuLait

MathBlade said:


> Honestly this is going waaaay too fast for me to do the walls I love. I have had RL issues. I am willing to hammer myself if we get close to the end of day with no lynch so the rest of town is made up of active people. I just hope that SR finds time to note I have always thought Wolf is scum. To me they are the only one that makes sense.
> 
> No vote on Sam because day went too fast and the vote was obvious. I couldn't add my vote after the hammer and SR hammered while we were trying to find the other scum. My vote being absent of when I could log on is protown.
> 
> No vote on Gath because I thought mechanically town.
> 
> Are there any short questions I can get while phone posting?





What does mechanically town mean? Gath confessed on this thread after he confessed to me in our hood. So I am confused about this  mechanically town comment TBH.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> After you hit the tenth page, which should be 200 posts then you get the prompt "find older messages".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the end of the 10th page, I get 'Search Again.' With the stupid thing only going to Sept. 12.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you searching the thread, or going through their profile? Which I know brings up all posts, but that is the only way to see them all, searching the thread only, brings up the 200 post limit, unless there is something I missed. And as I said if someone profile is locked then you can't see past the 200 point if searching the thread only. Unless there is another way.
> 
> @House
> 
> How did you search the thread before when you and Gath were speaking and you knew the number of posts? Am I doing this wrong?
Click to expand...


Wow, awesome!! I was doing the search forums thing but if we can use profiles to get them all, that would work. Mine is open to everyone so there shouldn't be an issue finding mine.


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> After you hit the tenth page, which should be 200 posts then you get the prompt "find older messages".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the end of the 10th page, I get 'Search Again.' With the stupid thing only going to Sept. 12.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you searching the thread, or going through their profile? Which I know brings up all posts, but that is the only way to see them all, searching the thread only, brings up the 200 post limit, unless there is something I missed. And as I said if someone profile is locked then you can't see past the 200 point if searching the thread only. Unless there is another way.
> 
> @House
> 
> How did you search the thread before when you and Gath were speaking and you knew the number of posts? Am I doing this wrong?
Click to expand...


Heh, look at the numbers I was posting.  141... 200... nothing higher that I can recall.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Oh and @MathBlade


You were sure SR was scum until I outed my PR, I think you were dead set on Wolf too. What had you thinking Wolf was scum so far back?


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> [
> @House
> 
> How did you search the thread before when you and Gath were speaking and you knew the number of posts? Am I doing this wrong?



To answer your question: Click Search, type in the member's name, click "Search this Thread", and submit.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

House said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> House, I wasn't searching yours yet.
> 
> I was searching Wolf's. I wanted to find the one near the beginning of the game where she mentioned I might get NK'd at the end of Day 1. I was going to ask her why she'd say something like that if she was town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you responding to a post that was not addressed to you?  I was talking to Cafe because she mentioned not being able to access my profile.
Click to expand...


You didn't specify her name, and it was directly after Cafe's response to me dealing with the same issue on the searches.


----------



## CaféAuLait

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> House, I wasn't searching yours yet.
> 
> I was searching Wolf's. I wanted to find the one near the beginning of the game where she mentioned I might get NK'd at the end of Day 1. I was going to ask her why she'd say something like that if she was town.




I read that post last night. Try around the 400-570's.  I may be wrong though.


----------



## House

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> House, I wasn't searching yours yet.
> 
> I was searching Wolf's. I wanted to find the one near the beginning of the game where she mentioned I might get NK'd at the end of Day 1. I was going to ask her why she'd say something like that if she was town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are you responding to a post that was not addressed to you?  I was talking to Cafe because she mentioned not being able to access my profile.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You didn't specify her name, and it was directly after Cafe's response to me dealing with the same issue on the searches.
Click to expand...


I was quoting her post, so yeah I kinda specified her name.

This is getting into semantics, however.  Hot cocoa?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> After you hit the tenth page, which should be 200 posts then you get the prompt "find older messages".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the end of the 10th page, I get 'Search Again.' With the stupid thing only going to Sept. 12.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you searching the thread, or going through their profile? Which I know brings up all posts, but that is the only way to see them all, searching the thread only, brings up the 200 post limit, unless there is something I missed. And as I said if someone profile is locked then you can't see past the 200 point if searching the thread only. Unless there is another way.
> 
> @House
> 
> How did you search the thread before when you and Gath were speaking and you knew the number of posts? Am I doing this wrong?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, awesome!! I was doing the search forums thing but if we can use profiles to get them all, that would work. Mine is open to everyone so there shouldn't be an issue finding mine.
Click to expand...


And to add to this, there is a button for bringing up older posts so all of them can be found. Mine is easy since 95% of my posts in this forum are this darn game, LOL.


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> @House
> 
> How did you search the thread before when you and Gath were speaking and you knew the number of posts? Am I doing this wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To answer your question: Click Search, type in the member's name, click "Search this Thread", and submit.
Click to expand...



Yup, got that. It only goes to  200 and stops. BUT when you do the same on a person's profile it will give you all their posts. Unless I am doing something wrong. That is why I asked, I wanted to know if you knew how to get it past 200.


----------



## MathBlade

@CaféAuLait The question about Gath was I thought he was conf town because of the key situation. By the time he outed himself no real opportunity to vote him.

I have been thinking Wolf was scum due to word choice. A lot of the choices in the game in the beginning seemed "off". And yeah I thought SR was scum because I caught them in a lie about their role. It is clear now it was a gambit. If I said my role name was mathematician (which it isn't) I would probably be lynched as a liar. I don't regret tunneling SR because I could tell it was a lie.


----------



## House

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolf, you are the last scum. You gave it away very early on in the game. Your replies and constant attempts at getting townies lynched is another tell. The only player left that isn't town is you. *Bragging in the game thread is a giveaway as well. Really, who does that? Only someone that can't keep their mouth shut - that's who. Your partner gave it away very early on as well - you just didn't pick up on it. He was fed up with your controlling ways and not wanting to listen to what he had to say. *
> 
> If town wants to lynch me to prove you are wrong, then I'm fine with that, cause I know once they see the flip, you're next, and then town wins!



(emphasis added)

Ok, I'll assume this is the post.  Interesting logic.  Not conclusive, but suggestive (the bolded bit).


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> [
> @House
> 
> How did you search the thread before when you and Gath were speaking and you knew the number of posts? Am I doing this wrong?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To answer your question: Click Search, type in the member's name, click "Search this Thread", and submit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, got that. It only goes to  200 and stops. BUT when you do the same on a person's profile it will give you all their posts. Unless I am doing something wrong. That is why I asked, I wanted to know if you knew how to get it past 200.
Click to expand...


I just keep clicking "Load older posts" at the 10th page.

Know what's weird, though...?  The posts aren't really in chronological order.  Pay attention to the dates.  They're all over the place.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf, you are the last scum. You gave it away very early on in the game. Your replies and constant attempts at getting townies lynched is another tell. The only player left that isn't town is you. *Bragging in the game thread is a giveaway as well. Really, who does that? Only someone that can't keep their mouth shut - that's who. Your partner gave it away very early on as well - you just didn't pick up on it. He was fed up with your controlling ways and not wanting to listen to what he had to say. *
> 
> If town wants to lynch me to prove you are wrong, then I'm fine with that, cause I know once they see the flip, you're next, and then town wins!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (emphasis added)
> 
> Ok, I'll assume this is the post.  Interesting logic.  Not conclusive, but suggestive (the bolded bit).
Click to expand...


I asked her many times to quote specific quotes where I said all this. Her saying I did it, does not make it true.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I want to see an actual quote where I said someone was going to be NK'd N1. 

For crying out loud, if I said that, why haven't you guys lynched me yet?

Seriously, I say a lot of scummy shit as town. But if you quote it and ask me about it, that would be the best way for me to explain it.


----------



## CaféAuLait

MathBlade said:


> @CaféAuLait The question about Gath was I thought he was conf town because of the key situation. By the time he outed himself no real opportunity to vote him.
> 
> I have been thinking Wolf was scum due to word choice. A lot of the choices in the game in the beginning seemed "off". And yeah I thought SR was scum because I caught them in a lie about their role. It is clear now it was a gambit. If I said my role name was mathematician (which it isn't) I would probably be lynched as a liar. I don't regret tunneling SR because I could tell it was a lie.




But we had confirmation Sam lied through his teeth. Me. Wolf, House and Aye all confirmed such. Not to mention he said he saw what 2 people were doing night 1 here in the GT- impossible.

I know you did not understand SRs lie, but I understood it as soon as she wrote it about her ice shield. That is when I removed my vote for her I knew she was trying to draw the ice shot and make them believe she was no longer immune when she was.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf, you are the last scum. You gave it away very early on in the game. Your replies and constant attempts at getting townies lynched is another tell. The only player left that isn't town is you. *Bragging in the game thread is a giveaway as well. Really, who does that? Only someone that can't keep their mouth shut - that's who. Your partner gave it away very early on as well - you just didn't pick up on it. He was fed up with your controlling ways and not wanting to listen to what he had to say. *
> 
> If town wants to lynch me to prove you are wrong, then I'm fine with that, cause I know once they see the flip, you're next, and then town wins!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (emphasis added)
> 
> Ok, I'll assume this is the post.  Interesting logic.  Not conclusive, but suggestive (the bolded bit).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked her many times to quote specific quotes where I said all this. Her saying I did it, does not make it true.
Click to expand...


I may have misunderstood, but I took the "bragging" bit as your frequent "I'm so town it hurts" type posts.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> I want to see an actual quote where I said someone was going to be NK'd N1.
> 
> For crying out loud, if I said that, why haven't you guys lynched me yet?
> 
> Seriously, I say a lot of scummy shit as town. But if you quote it and ask me about it, that would be the best way for me to explain it.




Chill. She is looking for it.  I read it last night, It was not meant to damn you. Count to ten, you have said numerous times this is the game Wolf, you need to realize everyone is looking for scum and we all need to be sure about this last vote. So let her look to put her mind at ease. Try not to take it personally.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf, you are the last scum. You gave it away very early on in the game. Your replies and constant attempts at getting townies lynched is another tell. The only player left that isn't town is you. *Bragging in the game thread is a giveaway as well. Really, who does that? Only someone that can't keep their mouth shut - that's who. Your partner gave it away very early on as well - you just didn't pick up on it. He was fed up with your controlling ways and not wanting to listen to what he had to say. *
> 
> If town wants to lynch me to prove you are wrong, then I'm fine with that, cause I know once they see the flip, you're next, and then town wins!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (emphasis added)
> 
> Ok, I'll assume this is the post.  Interesting logic.  Not conclusive, but suggestive (the bolded bit).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked her many times to quote specific quotes where I said all this. Her saying I did it, does not make it true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I may have misunderstood, but I took the "bragging" bit as your frequent "I'm so town it hurts" type posts.
Click to expand...


That's not what it looks like to me. She's practically saying I am talking about scum shit here.


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf, you are the last scum. You gave it away very early on in the game. Your replies and constant attempts at getting townies lynched is another tell. The only player left that isn't town is you. *Bragging in the game thread is a giveaway as well. Really, who does that? Only someone that can't keep their mouth shut - that's who. Your partner gave it away very early on as well - you just didn't pick up on it. He was fed up with your controlling ways and not wanting to listen to what he had to say. *
> 
> If town wants to lynch me to prove you are wrong, then I'm fine with that, cause I know once they see the flip, you're next, and then town wins!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (emphasis added)
> 
> Ok, I'll assume this is the post.  Interesting logic.  Not conclusive, but suggestive (the bolded bit).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked her many times to quote specific quotes where I said all this. Her saying I did it, does not make it true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I may have misunderstood, but I took the "bragging" bit as your frequent "I'm so town it hurts" type posts.
Click to expand...


I know this is not addressing me, but those posts Houses mentions, come off the EXACT opposite as you intend them Wolf. Just an FYI for future games.


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf, you are the last scum. You gave it away very early on in the game. Your replies and constant attempts at getting townies lynched is another tell. The only player left that isn't town is you. *Bragging in the game thread is a giveaway as well. Really, who does that? Only someone that can't keep their mouth shut - that's who. Your partner gave it away very early on as well - you just didn't pick up on it. He was fed up with your controlling ways and not wanting to listen to what he had to say. *
> 
> If town wants to lynch me to prove you are wrong, then I'm fine with that, cause I know once they see the flip, you're next, and then town wins!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (emphasis added)
> 
> Ok, I'll assume this is the post.  Interesting logic.  Not conclusive, but suggestive (the bolded bit).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked her many times to quote specific quotes where I said all this. Her saying I did it, does not make it true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I may have misunderstood, but I took the "bragging" bit as your frequent "I'm so town it hurts" type posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know this is not addressing me, but those posts Houses mentions, come off the EXACT opposite as you intend them Wolf. Just an FYI for future games.
Click to expand...


I have to say, I agree.  It sounded like a sales pitch and made me keep my distance for quite a while.

Good thing I did, in the long run.  Trust SHOULD be hard-earned.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to see an actual quote where I said someone was going to be NK'd N1.
> 
> For crying out loud, if I said that, why haven't you guys lynched me yet?
> 
> Seriously, I say a lot of scummy shit as town. But if you quote it and ask me about it, that would be the best way for me to explain it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chill. She is looking for it.  I read it last night, It was not meant to damn you. Count to ten, you have said numerous times this is the game Wolf, you need to realize everyone is looking for scum and we all need to be sure about this last vote. So let her look to put her mind at ease. Try not to take it personally.
Click to expand...


Oh yes it is meant to damn me. I don't mind mathblade's comments but if you look at all the shit Sameech and Aye have been throwing at me for days here and in the hood and what I've had to put up with, you'd be sick of it too. Add in the dead people thanking posts and the only reason I am even still here is because I want a town win after all this work.


----------



## House

@CaféAuLait 

Has my gameplay diminished since Sam's lynch?


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf, you are the last scum. You gave it away very early on in the game. Your replies and constant attempts at getting townies lynched is another tell. The only player left that isn't town is you. *Bragging in the game thread is a giveaway as well. Really, who does that? Only someone that can't keep their mouth shut - that's who. Your partner gave it away very early on as well - you just didn't pick up on it. He was fed up with your controlling ways and not wanting to listen to what he had to say. *
> 
> If town wants to lynch me to prove you are wrong, then I'm fine with that, cause I know once they see the flip, you're next, and then town wins!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (emphasis added)
> 
> Ok, I'll assume this is the post.  Interesting logic.  Not conclusive, but suggestive (the bolded bit).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked her many times to quote specific quotes where I said all this. Her saying I did it, does not make it true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I may have misunderstood, but I took the "bragging" bit as your frequent "I'm so town it hurts" type posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know this is not addressing me, but those posts Houses mentions, come off the EXACT opposite as you intend them Wolf. Just an FYI for future games.
Click to expand...


What posts are those? Being honest about being town?  Sorry, that's how I play.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf, you are the last scum. You gave it away very early on in the game. Your replies and constant attempts at getting townies lynched is another tell. The only player left that isn't town is you. *Bragging in the game thread is a giveaway as well. Really, who does that? Only someone that can't keep their mouth shut - that's who. Your partner gave it away very early on as well - you just didn't pick up on it. He was fed up with your controlling ways and not wanting to listen to what he had to say. *
> 
> If town wants to lynch me to prove you are wrong, then I'm fine with that, cause I know once they see the flip, you're next, and then town wins!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (emphasis added)
> 
> Ok, I'll assume this is the post.  Interesting logic.  Not conclusive, but suggestive (the bolded bit).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked her many times to quote specific quotes where I said all this. Her saying I did it, does not make it true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I may have misunderstood, but I took the "bragging" bit as your frequent "I'm so town it hurts" type posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know this is not addressing me, but those posts Houses mentions, come off the EXACT opposite as you intend them Wolf. Just an FYI for future games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What posts are those? Being honest about being town?  Sorry, that's how I play.
Click to expand...


I'm not attacking you, Wolf.  I'm just saying that scum would make the same statements... it'd be in their best interests to play up being town.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf, you are the last scum. You gave it away very early on in the game. Your replies and constant attempts at getting townies lynched is another tell. The only player left that isn't town is you. *Bragging in the game thread is a giveaway as well. Really, who does that? Only someone that can't keep their mouth shut - that's who. Your partner gave it away very early on as well - you just didn't pick up on it. He was fed up with your controlling ways and not wanting to listen to what he had to say. *
> 
> If town wants to lynch me to prove you are wrong, then I'm fine with that, cause I know once they see the flip, you're next, and then town wins!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (emphasis added)
> 
> Ok, I'll assume this is the post.  Interesting logic.  Not conclusive, but suggestive (the bolded bit).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I asked her many times to quote specific quotes where I said all this. Her saying I did it, does not make it true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I may have misunderstood, but I took the "bragging" bit as your frequent "I'm so town it hurts" type posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know this is not addressing me, but those posts Houses mentions, come off the EXACT opposite as you intend them Wolf. Just an FYI for future games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to say, I agree.  It sounded like a sales pitch and made me keep my distance for quite a while.
> 
> Good thing I did, in the long run.  Trust SHOULD be hard-earned.
Click to expand...


WTF are you talking about? You've been buddying me the whole game. Especially in the hood. I'm not trying to sell anything to anyone.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> (emphasis added)
> 
> Ok, I'll assume this is the post.  Interesting logic.  Not conclusive, but suggestive (the bolded bit).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked her many times to quote specific quotes where I said all this. Her saying I did it, does not make it true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I may have misunderstood, but I took the "bragging" bit as your frequent "I'm so town it hurts" type posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know this is not addressing me, but those posts Houses mentions, come off the EXACT opposite as you intend them Wolf. Just an FYI for future games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What posts are those? Being honest about being town?  Sorry, that's how I play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not attacking you, Wolf.  I'm just saying that scum would make the same statements... it'd be in their best interests to play up being town.
Click to expand...


But it would be damn stupid of them to SAY they are town over and over. I say what I think. That's just how I play.

Anyone else want a go at me?


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> (emphasis added)
> 
> Ok, I'll assume this is the post.  Interesting logic.  Not conclusive, but suggestive (the bolded bit).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked her many times to quote specific quotes where I said all this. Her saying I did it, does not make it true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I may have misunderstood, but I took the "bragging" bit as your frequent "I'm so town it hurts" type posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know this is not addressing me, but those posts Houses mentions, come off the EXACT opposite as you intend them Wolf. Just an FYI for future games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What posts are those? Being honest about being town?  Sorry, that's how I play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not attacking you, Wolf.  I'm just saying that scum would make the same statements... it'd be in their best interests to play up being town.
Click to expand...


And how do you know what scum would say? This is your first game right? Like I said to Cafe, you wouldn't like it much if you were being attacked by scum and then another either scum/townie for days on end and then have townies come in and start criticizing your posts. I don't think anyone would like this.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to see an actual quote where I said someone was going to be NK'd N1.
> 
> For crying out loud, if I said that, why haven't you guys lynched me yet?
> 
> Seriously, I say a lot of scummy shit as town. But if you quote it and ask me about it, that would be the best way for me to explain it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chill. She is looking for it.  I read it last night, It was not meant to damn you. Count to ten, you have said numerous times this is the game Wolf, you need to realize everyone is looking for scum and we all need to be sure about this last vote. So let her look to put her mind at ease. Try not to take it personally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yes it is meant to damn me. I don't mind mathblade's comments but if you look at all the shit Sameech and Aye have been throwing at me for days here and in the hood and what I've had to put up with, you'd be sick of it too. Add in the dead people thanking posts and the only reason I am even still here is because I want a town win after all this work.
Click to expand...



Sam threw the same at Aye in Central at least. The problem is you seem as if you can say anyone is scum, e.g., Aye, but if someone returns the same gesture to you, you take it personally. Like you said early in the game, as I read last night -- THIS IS THE GAME. People are here to question you, to push you, to get you going, I am pretty sure you game that advice to House, it may have been Bob. But you gave it. This is the game Wolf. It is not personal.

Each time you make one of the posts like you have a few pages back where you say you can't be scum because of your hard work, and then say you may lose patience like the last one you made, has me moving you from town to scum. Those posts are not reading the way you may think they are. They come off as condescending, braggish, and somewhat as if you are in charge of the game. I don't know how else to describe it. This IS NOT meant as an attack on you Wolf, but information you can use for future games. Okay? 


As far as dead people liking posts, it happened to me too. I scrolled on by and did not say anything because I thought Avatar was trying to set me up as being his scum partner by liking my posts. I would not have even noted who liked Aye's post ( vote for you) if you had not said something about it here. As I said in central and here, I found it is quite easy to like posts by accident from an iphone, ipad or tablet.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked her many times to quote specific quotes where I said all this. Her saying I did it, does not make it true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may have misunderstood, but I took the "bragging" bit as your frequent "I'm so town it hurts" type posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know this is not addressing me, but those posts Houses mentions, come off the EXACT opposite as you intend them Wolf. Just an FYI for future games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What posts are those? Being honest about being town?  Sorry, that's how I play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not attacking you, Wolf.  I'm just saying that scum would make the same statements... it'd be in their best interests to play up being town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how do you know what scum would say? This is your first game right? Like I said to Cafe, you wouldn't like it much if you were being attacked by scum and then another either scum/townie for days on end and then have townies come in and start criticizing your posts. I don't think anyone would like this.
Click to expand...


Deductive reasoning, Wolf.  

This is my first game, yes.   However, it's not my first time using my brain.

Also, you should be more active in the hood.  Your lack of activity there is noted, woman!


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> Sam threw the same at Aye in Central at least.



Why would you give any credence to posts made by confirmed scum?  Their game relies on misleading town.  That Sam demonized Wolf only makes me trust her more.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked her many times to quote specific quotes where I said all this. Her saying I did it, does not make it true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may have misunderstood, but I took the "bragging" bit as your frequent "I'm so town it hurts" type posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know this is not addressing me, but those posts Houses mentions, come off the EXACT opposite as you intend them Wolf. Just an FYI for future games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What posts are those? Being honest about being town?  Sorry, that's how I play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not attacking you, Wolf.  I'm just saying that scum would make the same statements... it'd be in their best interests to play up being town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And how do you know what scum would say? This is your first game right? Like I said to Cafe, you wouldn't like it much if you were being attacked by scum and then another either scum/townie for days on end and then have townies come in and start criticizing your posts. I don't think anyone would like this.
Click to expand...


Do you recall how you labeled me as scum the first few pages of this game? Do you know who pushed that in Central and most likely in your hood, or at least I kinda got the feeling he may have since House was convinced I was scum and said it was silly someone read me as town sometime back here on the GT.  I may be wrong but that is what I thought he was pushing in your hood. Sam kept it up about me, I was his top scum suspect because I said Moon's role was town and my supposedly not knowing town's wincon. He mentioned it several times in Central. Heck Sam mentioned it yet again before he was lynched. It's the game Wolf.


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam threw the same at Aye in Central at least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you give any credence to posts made by confirmed scum?  Their game relies on misleading town.  That Sam demonized Wolf only makes me trust her more.
Click to expand...



He was saying she was scum BEFORE he was confirmed scum. I am not giving any credence to his accusations. I am merely telling Wolf, many have been accused of being scum by scum.


----------



## CaféAuLait

And if you look at my post where I addressed you and what my reads were on you I mention exactly what you say above. The fact Sam was after Aye and Wolf made me move them to town.


----------



## House

House said:


> @CaféAuLait
> 
> Has my gameplay diminished since Sam's lynch?


@CaféAuLait (ICYMI)


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to see an actual quote where I said someone was going to be NK'd N1.
> 
> For crying out loud, if I said that, why haven't you guys lynched me yet?
> 
> Seriously, I say a lot of scummy shit as town. But if you quote it and ask me about it, that would be the best way for me to explain it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chill. She is looking for it.  I read it last night, It was not meant to damn you. Count to ten, you have said numerous times this is the game Wolf, you need to realize everyone is looking for scum and we all need to be sure about this last vote. So let her look to put her mind at ease. Try not to take it personally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yes it is meant to damn me. I don't mind mathblade's comments but if you look at all the shit Sameech and Aye have been throwing at me for days here and in the hood and what I've had to put up with, you'd be sick of it too. Add in the dead people thanking posts and the only reason I am even still here is because I want a town win after all this work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sam threw the same at Aye in Central at least. The problem is you seem as if you can say anyone is scum, e.g., Aye, but if someone returns the same gesture to you, you take it personally. Like you said early in the game, as I read last night -- THIS IS THE GAME. People are here to question you, to push you, to get you going, I am pretty sure you game that advice to House, it may have been Bob. But you gave it. This is the game Wolf. It is not personal.
> 
> Each time you make one of the posts like you have a few pages back where you say you can't be scum because of your hard work, and then say you may lose patience like the last one you made, has me moving you from town to scum. Those posts are not reading the way you may think they are. They come off as condescending, braggish, and somewhat as if you are in charge of the game. I don't know how else to describe it. This IS NOT meant as an attack on you Wolf, but information you can use for future games. Okay?
> 
> 
> As far as dead people liking posts, it happened to me too. I scrolled on by and did not say anything because I thought Avatar was trying to set me up as being his scum partner by liking my posts. I would not have even noted who liked Aye's post ( vote for you) if you had not said something about it here. As I said in central and here, I found it is quite easy to like posts by accident from an iphone, ipad or tablet.
Click to expand...


Whatever Cafe. Go ahead and move me from town to scum. I don't give a shit. How about that?


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> @CaféAuLait
> 
> Has my gameplay diminished since Sam's lynch?
> 
> 
> 
> @CaféAuLait (ICYMI)
Click to expand...


Not that I noted. But why do you ask?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to see an actual quote where I said someone was going to be NK'd N1.
> 
> For crying out loud, if I said that, why haven't you guys lynched me yet?
> 
> Seriously, I say a lot of scummy shit as town. But if you quote it and ask me about it, that would be the best way for me to explain it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chill. She is looking for it.  I read it last night, It was not meant to damn you. Count to ten, you have said numerous times this is the game Wolf, you need to realize everyone is looking for scum and we all need to be sure about this last vote. So let her look to put her mind at ease. Try not to take it personally.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh yes it is meant to damn me. I don't mind mathblade's comments but if you look at all the shit Sameech and Aye have been throwing at me for days here and in the hood and what I've had to put up with, you'd be sick of it too. Add in the dead people thanking posts and the only reason I am even still here is because I want a town win after all this work.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sam threw the same at Aye in Central at least. The problem is you seem as if you can say anyone is scum, e.g., Aye, but if someone returns the same gesture to you, you take it personally. Like you said early in the game, as I read last night -- THIS IS THE GAME. People are here to question you, to push you, to get you going, I am pretty sure you game that advice to House, it may have been Bob. But you gave it. This is the game Wolf. It is not personal.
> 
> Each time you make one of the posts like you have a few pages back where you say you can't be scum because of your hard work, and then say you may lose patience like the last one you made, has me moving you from town to scum. Those posts are not reading the way you may think they are. They come off as condescending, braggish, and somewhat as if you are in charge of the game. I don't know how else to describe it. This IS NOT meant as an attack on you Wolf, but information you can use for future games. Okay?
> 
> 
> As far as dead people liking posts, it happened to me too. I scrolled on by and did not say anything because I thought Avatar was trying to set me up as being his scum partner by liking my posts. I would not have even noted who liked Aye's post ( vote for you) if you had not said something about it here. As I said in central and here, I found it is quite easy to like posts by accident from an iphone, ipad or tablet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever Cafe. Go ahead and move me from town to scum. I don't give a shit. How about that?
Click to expand...


Wolf,

Sometimes it might be good to just sit back and allow something to sink it before you react to it. I was trying to tell you those types of post have the OPPOSITE effect of what you think you are projecting. IOW I was trying to help you see what others see. That is all. Try not to take offense, as it was not intended to be offensive at all.


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> @CaféAuLait
> 
> Has my gameplay diminished since Sam's lynch?
> 
> 
> 
> @CaféAuLait (ICYMI)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not that I noted. But why do you ask?
Click to expand...


Because if I started playing sloppier/noobish after Sam was lynched, it would be an obvious tell that I no longer had my coach.

It'd be an obvious scum tell.

This is my first game, but I love books & movies that engage my mind, so I jumped into this game head first and did some homework to avoid looking like a total fool.


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> @CaféAuLait
> 
> Has my gameplay diminished since Sam's lynch?
> 
> 
> 
> @CaféAuLait (ICYMI)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not that I noted. But why do you ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because if I started playing sloppier/noobish after Sam was lynched, it would be an obvious tell that I no longer had my coach.
> 
> It'd be an obvious scum tell.
> 
> This is my first game, but I love books & movies that engage my mind, so I jumped into this game head first and did some homework to avoid looking like a total fool.
Click to expand...



Ahhhhh okay. I get the question now. The one other thing I noted and forgot to mention earlier,  was my conversation with you about TSO being lynched and how it was a stupid scum move since he was still a suspect on a few peoples lists. Then Mertex died. That was something that came to mind when I was considering my argument for you as scum,

if you are scum you are very good House. Mentally I don't see your avatar when I picture you now as scum. You have gone from my beloved TV star, Dr. House,  to Dr. Evil ( wearing a cruddy baseball cap sitting in some off the road diner) wringing your hands as you ogle the cute waitresses,  while waiting on your 50 cent shower then you plan your next NK while singing "I touch Myself" and grab a smoke as soon as you dry off.  (you fed your cat to the sharks with laser beams for fun BTW) You scare me.


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> Ahhhhh okay. I get the question now. The one other thing I noted and forgot to mention earlier,  was my conversation with you about TSO being lynched and how it was a stupid scum move since he was still a suspect on a few peoples lists. Then Mertex died. That was something that came to mind when I was considering my argument for you as scum,
> 
> if you are scum you are very good House. Mentally I don't see your avatar when I picture you now as scum. You have gone from my beloved TV star, Dr. House,  to Dr. Evil ( wearing a cruddy baseball cap sitting in some off the road diner) wringing your hands as you ogle the cute waitresses,  while waiting on your 50 cent shower then you plan your next NK while singing "I touch Myself" and grab a smoke as soon as you dry off.  (you fed your cat to the sharks with laser beams for fun BTW) You scare me.



I don't know whether I should be offended or flattered.


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhhh okay. I get the question now. The one other thing I noted and forgot to mention earlier,  was my conversation with you about TSO being lynched and how it was a stupid scum move since he was still a suspect on a few peoples lists. Then Mertex died. That was something that came to mind when I was considering my argument for you as scum,
> 
> if you are scum you are very good House. Mentally I don't see your avatar when I picture you now as scum. You have gone from my beloved TV star, Dr. House,  to Dr. Evil ( wearing a cruddy baseball cap sitting in some off the road diner) wringing your hands as you ogle the cute waitresses,  while waiting on your 50 cent shower then you plan your next NK while singing "I touch Myself" and grab a smoke as soon as you dry off.  (you fed your cat to the sharks with laser beams for fun BTW) You scare me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know whether I should be offended or flattered.
Click to expand...



Oh, Gosh I hope I did not offend you. I was playing!


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> @CaféAuLait
> 
> Has my gameplay diminished since Sam's lynch?
> 
> 
> 
> @CaféAuLait (ICYMI)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not that I noted. But why do you ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because if I started playing sloppier/noobish after Sam was lynched, it would be an obvious tell that I no longer had my coach.
> 
> It'd be an obvious scum tell.
> 
> This is my first game, but I love books & movies that engage my mind, so I jumped into this game head first and did some homework to avoid looking like a total fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if you are scum you are very good House. Mentally I don't see your avatar when I picture you now as scum. You have gone from my beloved TV star, Dr. House,  to Dr. Evil ( wearing a cruddy baseball cap sitting in some off the road diner) wringing your hands as you ogle the cute waitresses,  while waiting on your 50 cent shower then you plan your next NK while singing "I touch Myself" and grab a smoke as soon as you dry off.  (you fed your cat to the sharks with laser beams for fun BTW) You scare me.
Click to expand...


What kind of drugs do they have you on anyway?


----------



## CaféAuLait




----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> @CaféAuLait
> 
> Has my gameplay diminished since Sam's lynch?
> 
> 
> 
> @CaféAuLait (ICYMI)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not that I noted. But why do you ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because if I started playing sloppier/noobish after Sam was lynched, it would be an obvious tell that I no longer had my coach.
> 
> It'd be an obvious scum tell.
> 
> This is my first game, but I love books & movies that engage my mind, so I jumped into this game head first and did some homework to avoid looking like a total fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> if you are scum you are very good House. Mentally I don't see your avatar when I picture you now as scum. You have gone from my beloved TV star, Dr. House,  to Dr. Evil ( wearing a cruddy baseball cap sitting in some off the road diner) wringing your hands as you ogle the cute waitresses,  while waiting on your 50 cent shower then you plan your next NK while singing "I touch Myself" and grab a smoke as soon as you dry off.  (you fed your cat to the sharks with laser beams for fun BTW) You scare me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What kind of drugs do they have you on anyway?
Click to expand...



LOL too freaking many to count or list.


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


>



Do I make you horny, baby?


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Also, you should be more active in the hood.  Your lack of activity there is noted, woman!



Got it!!


----------



## CaféAuLait

LMAO!


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> (emphasis added)
> 
> Ok, I'll assume this is the post.  Interesting logic.  Not conclusive, but suggestive (the bolded bit).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked her many times to quote specific quotes where I said all this. Her saying I did it, does not make it true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I may have misunderstood, but I took the "bragging" bit as your frequent "I'm so town it hurts" type posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know this is not addressing me, but those posts Houses mentions, come off the EXACT opposite as you intend them Wolf. Just an FYI for future games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to say, I agree.  It sounded like a sales pitch and made me keep my distance for quite a while.
> 
> Good thing I did, in the long run.  Trust SHOULD be hard-earned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Really, Wolf?
> 
> Do you read this as true buddying?  We need all thoughts on everyone out in the open, this may be very telling information.
> 
> WTF are you talking about? You've been buddying me the whole game. Especially in the hood. I'm not trying to sell anything to anyone.
Click to expand...


----------



## CaféAuLait

Opps I messed that up!


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> (emphasis added)
> 
> Ok, I'll assume this is the post.  Interesting logic.  Not conclusive, but suggestive (the bolded bit).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I asked her many times to quote specific quotes where I said all this. Her saying I did it, does not make it true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I may have misunderstood, but I took the "bragging" bit as your frequent "I'm so town it hurts" type posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know this is not addressing me, but those posts Houses mentions, come off the EXACT opposite as you intend them Wolf. Just an FYI for future games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to say, I agree.  It sounded like a sales pitch and made me keep my distance for quite a while.
> 
> Good thing I did, in the long run.  Trust SHOULD be hard-earned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF are you talking about? You've been buddying me the whole game. Especially in the hood. I'm not trying to sell anything to anyone.
Click to expand...



Trying again.

Really, Wolf?
Do you read this as true buddying? We need all thoughts on everyone out in the open, this may be very telling information.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolf, when you were pushing me to out my PR, was that YOUR idea or a neighborhood idea. I sure got the impression you kinda disappeared while asking and I thought you were chatting in a QT. Just wondering if someone else may have suggested we all out our PRs. For instance, Sam suggested FA recycle House's ability to out the rest of everyone's abilities in Central. Additionally, Sam stated he did not tell House to use that ability. Do you recall if Sam may have suggested it. or perhaps the first question would be, did House out his ability to your hood. That may end that line of questioning if he did not.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I asked her many times to quote specific quotes where I said all this. Her saying I did it, does not make it true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may have misunderstood, but I took the "bragging" bit as your frequent "I'm so town it hurts" type posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know this is not addressing me, but those posts Houses mentions, come off the EXACT opposite as you intend them Wolf. Just an FYI for future games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to say, I agree.  It sounded like a sales pitch and made me keep my distance for quite a while.
> 
> Good thing I did, in the long run.  Trust SHOULD be hard-earned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF are you talking about? You've been buddying me the whole game. Especially in the hood. I'm not trying to sell anything to anyone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Trying again.
> 
> Really, Wolf?
> Do you read this as true buddying? We need all thoughts on everyone out in the open, this may be very telling information.
Click to expand...


No Cafe, It was just a misunderstanding and I didn't put some pieces together because I missed a post here from him telling me to go there and didn't read there and before I reacted here.

Clear as mud? And sorry to do that to you when you are on meds.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolf, when you were pushing me to out my PR, was that YOUR idea or a neighborhood idea. I sure got the impression you kinda disappeared while asking and I thought you were chatting in a QT. Just wondering if someone else may have suggested we all out our PRs. For instance, Sam suggested FA recycle House's ability to out the rest of everyone's abilities in Central. Additionally, Sam stated he did not tell House to use that ability. Do you recall if Sam may have suggested it. or perhaps the first question would be, did House out his ability to your hood. That may end that line of questioning if he did not.



If you could see our neighborhood, you'd see I talk in there a lot. Others did too quite a bit-it's about 825+ posts now so if I disappear, I'm either busy with something else or maybe there. I usually do several other things while posting here.

I will recheck about the abilities part in the hood and see what I can find.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> ........* If you and TN and Aye are around D2,* you can vote him to your hearts content. So why not me now? No one is voting me. I wonder why if I'm protecting scum? Could it be because I wanted to save the life of a townie in a game where we can lose 3 in a night? Or maybe it's because I wanted to catch scum on the wagon. I don't know but I should really be hung for this mistake. Yet no one will do it. Even when I asked for it.




This was the reference I had mentioned earlier, where it's implied I would be NK'd at the end of Day 1.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ........* If you and TN and Aye are around D2,* you can vote him to your hearts content. So why not me now? No one is voting me. I wonder why if I'm protecting scum? Could it be because I wanted to save the life of a townie in a game where we can lose 3 in a night? Or maybe it's because I wanted to catch scum on the wagon. I don't know but I should really be hung for this mistake. Yet no one will do it. Even when I asked for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the reference I had mentioned earlier, where it's implied I would be NK'd at the end of Day 1.
Click to expand...


What post number is this so I can see it in context? Hitting the arrow by my name didn't take me to the right spot.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ........* If you and TN and Aye are around D2,* you can vote him to your hearts content. So why not me now? No one is voting me. I wonder why if I'm protecting scum? Could it be because I wanted to save the life of a townie in a game where we can lose 3 in a night? Or maybe it's because I wanted to catch scum on the wagon. I don't know but I should really be hung for this mistake. Yet no one will do it. Even when I asked for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the reference I had mentioned earlier, where it's implied I would be NK'd at the end of Day 1.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What post number is this so I can see it in context? Hitting the arrow by my name didn't take me to the right spot.
Click to expand...



It takes me to the exact post. It is not at the start of your paragraph Wolf, Aye quoted mid paragraph, thus the ellipsis.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ........* If you and TN and Aye are around D2,* you can vote him to your hearts content. So why not me now? No one is voting me. I wonder why if I'm protecting scum? Could it be because I wanted to save the life of a townie in a game where we can lose 3 in a night? Or maybe it's because I wanted to catch scum on the wagon. I don't know but I should really be hung for this mistake. Yet no one will do it. Even when I asked for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the reference I had mentioned earlier, where it's implied I would be NK'd at the end of Day 1.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What post number is this so I can see it in context? Hitting the arrow by my name didn't take me to the right spot.
Click to expand...


1661. It took me to it. I wish they'd stop messing with the forum software!!!


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wolfsister77 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> An FA swears I'm scum now for some reason...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's not the only one scum-reading you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am sure, but we see who you are protecting, the scum with the highest vote tally...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moon, who else do you suspect as scum?
> 
> I can't vote for TN, like you, because our votes were 'removed' for this game day. There must be another that you have picked up something on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it will  be someone that is trying  fictionalization of our relationship...or a lurker...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, you make no sense again. You have a relationship with Aye? You've been calling me scum the whole game and I'm not so sure I understand why you aren't voting me and saying why. You and Sameech both think I'm protecting TN and he's scum with the highest vote count. Well, shit, you should both be able to lynch him or me pretty easily then even without you or Aye being able to vote TN. If I am saving scum, that is quite damning evidence to see me lynched. We have an extension of the deadline which pretty much means the threat of rush lynching or NL is diminished. If you and TN and Aye are around D2, you can vote him to your hearts content. So why not me now? No one is voting me. I wonder why if I'm protecting scum? Could it be because I wanted to save the life of a townie in a game where we can lose 3 in a night? Or maybe it's because I wanted to catch scum on the wagon. I don't know but I should really be hung for this mistake. Yet no one will do it. Even when I asked for it.
Click to expand...




AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's not the only one scum-reading you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure, but we see who you are protecting, the scum with the highest vote tally...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Moon, who else do you suspect as scum?
> 
> I can't vote for TN, like you, because our votes were 'removed' for this game day. There must be another that you have picked up something on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it will  be someone that is trying  fictionalization of our relationship...or a lurker...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, you make no sense again. You have a relationship with Aye? You've been calling me scum the whole game and I'm not so sure I understand why you aren't voting me and saying why. You and Sameech both think I'm protecting TN and he's scum with the highest vote count. Well, shit, you should both be able to lynch him or me pretty easily then even without you or Aye being able to vote TN. If I am saving scum, that is quite damning evidence to see me lynched. We have an extension of the deadline which pretty much means the threat of rush lynching or NL is diminished.* If you and TN and Aye are around D2,* you can vote him to your hearts content. So why not me now? No one is voting me. I wonder why if I'm protecting scum? Could it be because I wanted to save the life of a townie in a game where we can lose 3 in a night? Or maybe it's because I wanted to catch scum on the wagon. I don't know but I should really be hung for this mistake. Yet no one will do it. Even when I asked for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope that wasn't a threat against another townie, because that's exactly what scum would love to see. If you really are town, you're playing into scums hands by posting things like that.
Click to expand...




Wolfsister77 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure, but we see who you are protecting, the scum with the highest vote tally...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moon, who else do you suspect as scum?
> 
> I can't vote for TN, like you, because our votes were 'removed' for this game day. There must be another that you have picked up something on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it will  be someone that is trying  fictionalization of our relationship...or a lurker...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, you make no sense again. You have a relationship with Aye? You've been calling me scum the whole game and I'm not so sure I understand why you aren't voting me and saying why. You and Sameech both think I'm protecting TN and he's scum with the highest vote count. Well, shit, you should both be able to lynch him or me pretty easily then even without you or Aye being able to vote TN. If I am saving scum, that is quite damning evidence to see me lynched. We have an extension of the deadline which pretty much means the threat of rush lynching or NL is diminished.* If you and TN and Aye are around D2,* you can vote him to your hearts content. So why not me now? No one is voting me. I wonder why if I'm protecting scum? Could it be because I wanted to save the life of a townie in a game where we can lose 3 in a night? Or maybe it's because I wanted to catch scum on the wagon. I don't know but I should really be hung for this mistake. Yet no one will do it. Even when I asked for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hope that wasn't a threat against another townie, because that's exactly what scum would love to see. If you really are town, you're playing into scums hands by posting things like that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Only scum would threaten to NK someone subtly like that in their posts. Town would say they don't know who is going to be around D2. Which mindset do you think I was in when I made that statement?
Click to expand...


Here is the whole thing in context. Like I said in my last post here, I have no way of knowing who will be around the next day so that's why I made that statement. I was not threatening to NK townies.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolf, when you were pushing me to out my PR, was that YOUR idea or a neighborhood idea. I sure got the impression you kinda disappeared while asking and I thought you were chatting in a QT. Just wondering if someone else may have suggested we all out our PRs. For instance, Sam suggested FA recycle House's ability to out the rest of everyone's abilities in Central. Additionally, Sam stated he did not tell House to use that ability. Do you recall if Sam may have suggested it. or perhaps the first question would be, did House out his ability to your hood. That may end that line of questioning if he did not.



OK, The first time abilities were discussed was when House used his in the game. Then shortly after that Sam said his, then me, then Avi. Mine was a very hot topic of discussion for quite some time. Avi asked about abilities a lot like who used what and what was left. House and I helped keep track, etc. So yeah, a hot topic in our hood for sure.

No one asked for a massclaim. I said I was going to bring it up in the game. So that one was me.


----------



## ScarletRage

House said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> @CaféAuLait
> 
> Has my gameplay diminished since Sam's lynch?
> 
> 
> 
> @CaféAuLait (ICYMI)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not that I noted. But why do you ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because if I started playing sloppier/noobish after Sam was lynched, it would be an obvious tell that I no longer had my coach.
> 
> It'd be an obvious scum tell.
> 
> This is my first game, but I love books & movies that engage my mind, so I jumped into this game head first and did some homework to avoid looking like a total fool.
Click to expand...

This is logical but you are still scum.

You can pester Wolf all you want. You have been lurking and stirring fires.. You have no trajectories.

Since I am a dead townie walking if we do not lynch you. I am staying right here.


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolf, when you were pushing me to out my PR, was that YOUR idea or a neighborhood idea. I sure got the impression you kinda disappeared while asking and I thought you were chatting in a QT. Just wondering if someone else may have suggested we all out our PRs. For instance, Sam suggested FA recycle House's ability to out the rest of everyone's abilities in Central. Additionally, Sam stated he did not tell House to use that ability. Do you recall if Sam may have suggested it. or perhaps the first question would be, did House out his ability to your hood. That may end that line of questioning if he did not.



Nobody can speculate as to why I used Revelation! because I didn't announce that I was going to use it.

The game was kinda stalled and people were murmuring about getting things moving, so I popped my ability just to get the wheels rolling so we'd have some sort of starting point.

The first time Revelation is mentioned in QT is Post 167 (Aug 22, 11:02pm)

Wolfie, it's easiest to click "All Messages", use Ctrl+F & type Revelation to find it.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf, when you were pushing me to out my PR, was that YOUR idea or a neighborhood idea. I sure got the impression you kinda disappeared while asking and I thought you were chatting in a QT. Just wondering if someone else may have suggested we all out our PRs. For instance, Sam suggested FA recycle House's ability to out the rest of everyone's abilities in Central. Additionally, Sam stated he did not tell House to use that ability. Do you recall if Sam may have suggested it. or perhaps the first question would be, did House out his ability to your hood. That may end that line of questioning if he did not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody can speculate as to why I used Revelation! because I didn't announce that I was going to use it.
> 
> The game was kinda stalled and people were murmuring about getting things moving, so I popped my ability just to get the wheels rolling so we'd have some sort of starting point.
> 
> The first time Revelation is mentioned in QT is Post 167 (Aug 22, 11:02pm)
> 
> Wolfie, it's easiest to click "All Messages", use Ctrl+F & type Revelation to find it.
Click to expand...


Sweet!! That's a nice trick.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> This is logical but you are still scum.
> 
> You can pester Wolf all you want. You have been lurking and stirring fires.. You have no trajectories.
> 
> Since I am a dead townie walking if we do not lynch you. I am staying right here.



Thank you for gracing us with your presence. 



ScarletRage said:


> You can pester Wolf all you want.



I obviously pester *you*, too! 




ScarletRage said:


> You have been lurking




Sorry, I'm not a housewife that can sit at home all day to babysit a keyboard.




ScarletRage said:


> stirring fires




What fires?  Like the one where I defended Mertex (our town doc) and prevented her lynch?

The fire where I backed off Grandma and asked others NOT to hammer her?  That fire?

Lemme see, how about the Math/Aye/Wolf fire?  You know, where I asked for all to lay out sound reasoning for their beliefs?  That fire?  Whew, what a scorcher, there eh?



ScarletRage said:


> You have no trajectories.




Trajectories?  Sounds kinda scheme-ish.  A trajectory is a path of travel.  Since I don't know how people will respond to questions and how their rationale works, that makes it impossible to have a "trajectory".

My only goal is to find the last remaining scum.  Any other goal is anti-town.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf, when you were pushing me to out my PR, was that YOUR idea or a neighborhood idea. I sure got the impression you kinda disappeared while asking and I thought you were chatting in a QT. Just wondering if someone else may have suggested we all out our PRs. For instance, Sam suggested FA recycle House's ability to out the rest of everyone's abilities in Central. Additionally, Sam stated he did not tell House to use that ability. Do you recall if Sam may have suggested it. or perhaps the first question would be, did House out his ability to your hood. That may end that line of questioning if he did not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, The first time abilities were discussed was when House used his in the game. Then shortly after that Sam said his, then me, then Avi. Mine was a very hot topic of discussion for quite some time. Avi asked about abilities a lot like who used what and what was left. House and I helped keep track, etc. So yeah, a hot topic in our hood for sure.
> 
> No one asked for a massclaim. I said I was going to bring it up in the game. So that one was me.
Click to expand...



Welll TSO asked for the massclaim before you did, that really was not my point, I was not sure if Sam was trying to play puppet master with such and abilities in your hood. . I just wanted to check if things were matching up with what Sam claimed. Sam bitched about your using your ability in Central. Did he do the same in your hood?


----------



## CaféAuLait

ScarletRage said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> @CaféAuLait
> 
> Has my gameplay diminished since Sam's lynch?
> 
> 
> 
> @CaféAuLait (ICYMI)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not that I noted. But why do you ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because if I started playing sloppier/noobish after Sam was lynched, it would be an obvious tell that I no longer had my coach.
> 
> It'd be an obvious scum tell.
> 
> This is my first game, but I love books & movies that engage my mind, so I jumped into this game head first and did some homework to avoid looking like a total fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is logical but you are still scum.
> 
> You can pester Wolf all you want. You have been lurking and stirring fires.. You have no trajectories.
> 
> Since I am a dead townie walking if we do not lynch you. I am staying right here.
Click to expand...



SR, I am not sure if you caught my post before but why did you move house  over Math?  I think Math first... but I was just wondering your reasons. I want to be right on the first go, and get the scum trifecta, all in a row.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf, when you were pushing me to out my PR, was that YOUR idea or a neighborhood idea. I sure got the impression you kinda disappeared while asking and I thought you were chatting in a QT. Just wondering if someone else may have suggested we all out our PRs. For instance, Sam suggested FA recycle House's ability to out the rest of everyone's abilities in Central. Additionally, Sam stated he did not tell House to use that ability. Do you recall if Sam may have suggested it. or perhaps the first question would be, did House out his ability to your hood. That may end that line of questioning if he did not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, The first time abilities were discussed was when House used his in the game. Then shortly after that Sam said his, then me, then Avi. Mine was a very hot topic of discussion for quite some time. Avi asked about abilities a lot like who used what and what was left. House and I helped keep track, etc. So yeah, a hot topic in our hood for sure.
> 
> No one asked for a massclaim. I said I was going to bring it up in the game. So that one was me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Welll TSO asked for the massclaim before you did, that really was not my point, I was not sure if Sam was trying to play puppet master with such and abilities in your hood. . I just wanted to check if things were matching up with what Sam claimed. Sam bitched about your using your ability in Central. Did he do the same in your hood?
Click to expand...


He gave me hell over it. He even left the hood for awhile calling me scum and then went out into the thread to call me scum along with TN. Then Avi gave me grief over it. They were both not happy with me. Sam came back after Avi was lynched playing nice again. And yes, Sam was very interested in my ability. The posts around all that are interesting now that I know Avi and Sam are scum. I don't think they like that I saved TN. I really was silly calling us all town so many times and giving so much away. Won't do that again in the future!!


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf, when you were pushing me to out my PR, was that YOUR idea or a neighborhood idea. I sure got the impression you kinda disappeared while asking and I thought you were chatting in a QT. Just wondering if someone else may have suggested we all out our PRs. For instance, Sam suggested FA recycle House's ability to out the rest of everyone's abilities in Central. Additionally, Sam stated he did not tell House to use that ability. Do you recall if Sam may have suggested it. or perhaps the first question would be, did House out his ability to your hood. That may end that line of questioning if he did not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody can speculate as to why I used Revelation! because I didn't announce that I was going to use it.
> 
> The game was kinda stalled and people were murmuring about getting things moving, so I popped my ability just to get the wheels rolling so we'd have some sort of starting point.
> 
> The first time Revelation is mentioned in QT is Post 167 (Aug 22, 11:02pm)
> 
> Wolfie, it's easiest to click "All Messages", use Ctrl+F & type Revelation to find it.
Click to expand...



Okay, thank you for the candid response.

Prior to you doing that had anyone mentioned abilities were something which were to be kept on the down low so scum would not be able to block some killer ability?


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf, when you were pushing me to out my PR, was that YOUR idea or a neighborhood idea. I sure got the impression you kinda disappeared while asking and I thought you were chatting in a QT. Just wondering if someone else may have suggested we all out our PRs. For instance, Sam suggested FA recycle House's ability to out the rest of everyone's abilities in Central. Additionally, Sam stated he did not tell House to use that ability. Do you recall if Sam may have suggested it. or perhaps the first question would be, did House out his ability to your hood. That may end that line of questioning if he did not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody can speculate as to why I used Revelation! because I didn't announce that I was going to use it.
> 
> The game was kinda stalled and people were murmuring about getting things moving, so I popped my ability just to get the wheels rolling so we'd have some sort of starting point.
> 
> The first time Revelation is mentioned in QT is Post 167 (Aug 22, 11:02pm)
> 
> Wolfie, it's easiest to click "All Messages", use Ctrl+F & type Revelation to find it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, thank you for the candid response.
> 
> Prior to you doing that had anyone mentioned abilities were something which were to be kept on the down low so scum would not be able to block some killer ability?
Click to expand...


Post 7 it was mentioned in a general tips kind of post by Wolf.  I have no excuse for it, n00b mistake.


----------



## House

(to clarify, "no posting abilities" was what was said, and I didn't connect the dots)


----------



## CaféAuLait

Thank again.


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> (to clarify, "no posting abilities" was what was said, and I didn't connect the dots)



Okay that makes sense. Got it.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf, when you were pushing me to out my PR, was that YOUR idea or a neighborhood idea. I sure got the impression you kinda disappeared while asking and I thought you were chatting in a QT. Just wondering if someone else may have suggested we all out our PRs. For instance, Sam suggested FA recycle House's ability to out the rest of everyone's abilities in Central. Additionally, Sam stated he did not tell House to use that ability. Do you recall if Sam may have suggested it. or perhaps the first question would be, did House out his ability to your hood. That may end that line of questioning if he did not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody can speculate as to why I used Revelation! because I didn't announce that I was going to use it.
> 
> The game was kinda stalled and people were murmuring about getting things moving, so I popped my ability just to get the wheels rolling so we'd have some sort of starting point.
> 
> The first time Revelation is mentioned in QT is Post 167 (Aug 22, 11:02pm)
> 
> Wolfie, it's easiest to click "All Messages", use Ctrl+F & type Revelation to find it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, thank you for the candid response.
> 
> Prior to you doing that had anyone mentioned abilities were something which were to be kept on the down low so scum would not be able to block some killer ability?
Click to expand...


That was me. But I gave it all away anyway later. LOL


----------



## Wolfsister77

You know, I am really starting to wonder if it isn't mathblade, who is it? I feel like I'm missing something.


----------



## House

I think my Mylo/Lylo breakdown was inaccurate earlier.

Aye
Cafe
House
Math
Scarlet
Wolf

1 lynched, 1 NK:

House
Math
Scarlet
Wolf

Lylo

Same result, I just forgot Aye (I think)


----------



## House

With Aye included,

Aye
Cafe
House
Math
Scarlet
Wolf

No Lynch; NK (to examine NK & flip):

Cafe
House
Math
Scarlet
Wolf

Lynch & NK

Math
Scarlet
Wolf

LyLo

A no lynch might be a strategy worth considering,  since it would not affect our "spare" lynch before LyLo.


----------



## MathBlade

We have six. My suggestion is to lynch me a vanilla townie not confirmed or no lynch. 
This will bring us to 5/4.
No lynch again.
This brings us to 4/3.
No lynch on the first. On the second the additional discussion should make it clear. I am recommending we lynch me because I am the least active of the not confirms and it IMO is best for the game. Just please promise me to look at Wolf if you lynch me.

*Vote MathBlade*


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> I think my Mylo/Lylo breakdown was inaccurate earlier.
> 
> Aye
> Cafe
> House
> Math
> Scarlet
> Wolf
> 
> 1 lynched, 1 NK:
> 
> House
> Math
> Scarlet
> Wolf
> 
> Lylo
> 
> Same result, I just forgot Aye (I think)



Do you think Cafe will be gone and Aye


House said:


> With Aye included,
> 
> Aye
> Cafe
> House
> Math
> Scarlet
> Wolf
> 
> No Lynch; NK (to examine NK & flip):
> 
> Cafe
> House
> Math
> Scarlet
> Wolf
> 
> Lynch & NK
> 
> Math
> Scarlet
> Wolf
> 
> LyLo
> 
> A no lynch might be a strategy worth considering,  since it would not affect our "spare" lynch before LyLo.



 I think we should seriously consider this.

@CaféAuLait @AyeCantSeeYou @ScarletRage @MathBlade @House @Wolfsister77 

What about voting for a no lynch?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think my Mylo/Lylo breakdown was inaccurate earlier.
> 
> Aye
> Cafe
> House
> Math
> Scarlet
> Wolf
> 
> 1 lynched, 1 NK:
> 
> House
> Math
> Scarlet
> Wolf
> 
> Lylo
> 
> Same result, I just forgot Aye (I think)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think Cafe will be gone and Aye
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> With Aye included,
> 
> Aye
> Cafe
> House
> Math
> Scarlet
> Wolf
> 
> No Lynch; NK (to examine NK & flip):
> 
> Cafe
> House
> Math
> Scarlet
> Wolf
> 
> Lynch & NK
> 
> Math
> Scarlet
> Wolf
> 
> LyLo
> 
> A no lynch might be a strategy worth considering,  since it would not affect our "spare" lynch before LyLo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think we should seriously consider this.
> 
> @CaféAuLait @AyeCantSeeYou @ScarletRage @MathBlade @House @Wolfsister77
> 
> What about voting for a no lynch?
Click to expand...


Damn you forum software!! I'll try it again.


----------



## House

MathBlade said:


> We have six. My suggestion is to lynch me a vanilla townie not confirmed or no lynch.
> This will bring us to 5/4.
> No lynch again.
> This brings us to 4/3.
> No lynch on the first. On the second the additional discussion should make it clear. I am recommending we lynch me because I am the least active of the not confirms and it IMO is best for the game. Just please promise me to look at Wolf if you lynch me.
> 
> *Vote MathBlade*



1) Admirable post.
2) Makes me wonder about my own vote.  I'm not a fan of knowingly voting townies.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> Do you think Cafe will be gone and Aye?



The names were listed in alphabetical order and then removed from the top down, the same as my earlier post.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have six. My suggestion is to lynch me a vanilla townie not confirmed or no lynch.
> This will bring us to 5/4.
> No lynch again.
> This brings us to 4/3.
> No lynch on the first. On the second the additional discussion should make it clear. I am recommending we lynch me because I am the least active of the not confirms and it IMO is best for the game. Just please promise me to look at Wolf if you lynch me.
> 
> *Vote MathBlade*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Admirable post.
> 2) Makes me wonder about my own vote.  I'm not a fan of knowingly voting townies.
Click to expand...


I think you should just unvote her and let's go for a No Lynch. This could come from town or scum. I


----------



## House

*Unvote*


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think Cafe will be gone and Aye?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The names were listed in alphabetical order and then removed from the top down, the same as my earlier post.
Click to expand...


That first post was not supposed to be copied once I realized my error and thought I had deleted it. But the stupid forum software saved it. I hate that!!


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have six. My suggestion is to lynch me a vanilla townie not confirmed or no lynch.
> This will bring us to 5/4.
> No lynch again.
> This brings us to 4/3.
> No lynch on the first. On the second the additional discussion should make it clear. I am recommending we lynch me because I am the least active of the not confirms and it IMO is best for the game. Just please promise me to look at Wolf if you lynch me.
> 
> *Vote MathBlade*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Admirable post.
> 2) Makes me wonder about my own vote.  I'm not a fan of knowingly voting townies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you should just unvote her and let's go for a No Lynch. This could come from town or scum. I
Click to expand...


I try to think and/or talk things out before I commit to an action to make sure I have it straight.


----------



## MathBlade

Voting me forces a House/Aye/Wolf end game.

The two NKs will have to be Titus and Cafe. No one will go into final three with a conf townie. That is not smart play.

Aye said they already have a town read on House. Lynching me assures town victory. Please lynch me or no lynch or just lynch Wolf(but that I don't have enough trust for).


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have six. My suggestion is to lynch me a vanilla townie not confirmed or no lynch.
> This will bring us to 5/4.
> No lynch again.
> This brings us to 4/3.
> No lynch on the first. On the second the additional discussion should make it clear. I am recommending we lynch me because I am the least active of the not confirms and it IMO is best for the game. Just please promise me to look at Wolf if you lynch me.
> 
> *Vote MathBlade*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Admirable post.
> 2) Makes me wonder about my own vote.  I'm not a fan of knowingly voting townies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you should just unvote her and let's go for a No Lynch. This could come from town or scum. I
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I try to think and/or talk things out before I commit to an action to make sure I have it straight.
Click to expand...


I am really glad you put that early post up with the numbers. I think we should No Lynch because we can get that 3 person lylo and an extra shot at this if we mess up a lynch. And math's post above with the numbers with a No Lynch also makes sense.


----------



## House

MathBlade said:


> Voting me forces a House/Aye/Wolf end game.
> 
> The two NKs will have to be Titus and Cafe. No one will go into final three with a conf townie. That is not smart play.
> 
> Aye said they already have a town read on House. Lynching me assures town victory. Please lynch me or no lynch or just lynch Wolf(but that I don't have enough trust for).



Okay, say Aye and SR are killed over the next two nights.  You make a good point.

We can now reason that out without the need for a No Lynch.

I'm just spitballing here, I don't mean to be promoting any particular plan.  Just exploring options and letting the more experienced folks have their say.


----------



## House

Meant Cafe & SR, but yeah.


----------



## Wolfsister77

MathBlade said:


> Voting me forces a House/Aye/Wolf end game.
> 
> The two NKs will have to be Titus and Cafe. No one will go into final three with a conf townie. That is not smart play.
> 
> Aye said they already have a town read on House. Lynching me assures town victory. Please lynch me or no lynch or just lynch Wolf(but that I don't have enough trust for).



I don't see how voting you out right now helps anything. A No Lynch is the best option. I'm not sure why we didn't think of this sooner. If you are town, voting yourself is very bad play.


----------



## ScarletRage

A No lynch doesn't gain us anything. Cafe or I will be shot. Our suspect pool does not narrow.

Wolf is town.
House is probably scum.
Math could be scum... but I'm liking that less after today.
Aye is unlikely scum.

We are not no lynching. We are lynching scum. We are lynching House.

Y'all ignored me and lynched Moonglow. Y'all ignored me and quicklynched Grandma. It's my turn.


----------



## CaféAuLait

ScarletRage said:


> A No lynch doesn't gain us anything. Cafe or I will be shot. Our suspect pool does not narrow.
> 
> Wolf is town.
> House is probably scum.
> Math could be scum... but I'm liking that less after today.
> Aye is unlikely scum.
> 
> We are not no lynching. We are lynching scum. We are lynching House.
> 
> Y'all ignored me and lynched Moonglow. Y'all ignored me and quicklynched Grandma. It's my turn.




If we mislynch House, we only have one lynch left, do I have the numbers correct?


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> If we mislynch House, we only have one lynch left, do I have the numbers correct?



Yep.  2 lynches left in the game.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> A No lynch doesn't gain us anything. Cafe or I will be shot. Our suspect pool does not narrow.
> 
> Wolf is town.
> House is probably scum.
> Math could be scum... but I'm liking that less after today.
> Aye is unlikely scum.
> 
> We are not no lynching. We are lynching scum. We are lynching House.
> 
> Y'all ignored me and lynched Moonglow. Y'all ignored me and quicklynched Grandma. It's my turn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we mislynch House, we only have one lynch left, do I have the numbers correct?
Click to expand...


I'm not sure of this but this might be our last if we do not NL. Because if we lynch, we get down to 4. Then if we do it again, that's a loss if we are wrong. If we NL, we get another shot at a 3 person lylo.

I think at least? I'm no math whiz.


----------



## MathBlade

Exactly why I am volunteering to be it. With me gone most people realize who scum is. If I fall on my sword people will have their top pick. I am useless because I am having way too little time with my posts and people call me scum for it.

We have one lynch after me or whoever yes. We have two lynches to catch scum in. However we know it is in House/Aye/Wolf as I am not scum but this is how I know to conf myself and to make sure everyone is in the right area.


----------



## MathBlade

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> A No lynch doesn't gain us anything. Cafe or I will be shot. Our suspect pool does not narrow.
> 
> Wolf is town.
> House is probably scum.
> Math could be scum... but I'm liking that less after today.
> Aye is unlikely scum.
> 
> We are not no lynching. We are lynching scum. We are lynching House.
> 
> Y'all ignored me and lynched Moonglow. Y'all ignored me and quicklynched Grandma. It's my turn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we mislynch House, we only have one lynch left, do I have the numbers correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure of this but this might be our last if we do not NL. Because if we lynch, we get down to 4. Then if we do it again, that's a loss if we are wrong. If we NL, we get another shot at a 3 person lylo.
> 
> I think at least? I'm no math whiz.
Click to expand...

No lynch is also an option at 4 players to go to three. We have two lynches and a no lynch. We have to use the NL today or tomorrow game time.


----------



## Wolfsister77

MathBlade said:


> Exactly why I am volunteering to be it. With me gone most people realize who scum is. If I fall on my sword people will have their top pick. I am useless because I am having way too little time with my posts and people call me scum for it.
> 
> We have one lynch after me or whoever yes. We have two lynches to catch scum in. However we know it is in House/Aye/Wolf as I am not scum but this is how I know to conf myself and to make sure everyone is in the right area.



It really does not matter if you are not as active as the rest of us. I thought the timing of it was off because it was right around the time Sameech was lynched. If you are town, you should NOT want to sacrifice yourself. Not at this point in the game.


----------



## Wolfsister77

MathBlade said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> A No lynch doesn't gain us anything. Cafe or I will be shot. Our suspect pool does not narrow.
> 
> Wolf is town.
> House is probably scum.
> Math could be scum... but I'm liking that less after today.
> Aye is unlikely scum.
> 
> We are not no lynching. We are lynching scum. We are lynching House.
> 
> Y'all ignored me and lynched Moonglow. Y'all ignored me and quicklynched Grandma. It's my turn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we mislynch House, we only have one lynch left, do I have the numbers correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure of this but this might be our last if we do not NL. Because if we lynch, we get down to 4. Then if we do it again, that's a loss if we are wrong. If we NL, we get another shot at a 3 person lylo.
> 
> I think at least? I'm no math whiz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No lynch is also an option at 4 players to go to three. We have two lynches and a no lynch. We have to use the NL today or tomorrow game time.
Click to expand...


Thank You. This makes sense so why not do it now since we are all kind of undecided? This question goes to everyone BTW.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> A No lynch doesn't gain us anything. Cafe or I will be shot. Our suspect pool does not narrow.
> 
> Wolf is town.
> House is probably scum.
> Math could be scum... but I'm liking that less after today.
> Aye is unlikely scum.
> 
> We are not no lynching. We are lynching scum. We are lynching House.
> 
> Y'all ignored me and lynched Moonglow. Y'all ignored me and quicklynched Grandma. It's my turn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we mislynch House, we only have one lynch left, do I have the numbers correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure of this but this might be our last if we do not NL. Because if we lynch, we get down to 4. Then if we do it again, that's a loss if we are wrong. If we NL, we get another shot at a 3 person lylo.
> 
> I think at least? I'm no math whiz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No lynch is also an option at 4 players to go to three. We have two lynches and a no lynch. We have to use the NL today or tomorrow game time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank You. This makes sense so why not do it now since we are all kind of undecided? This question goes to everyone BTW.
Click to expand...


MathBlade made a good point about who scum is likely to kill, so there isn't any reason to expect anyone else to die other than SR or Cafe.

In retrospect, no lynching doesn't help us because we already have the answers that giving scum a free kill would provide.


----------



## House

It's somebody else's turn to kick the can down the road.  I'm sleepy and have a load to pick up tomorrow.

Later gators.


----------



## MathBlade

Wolfsister77 said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly why I am volunteering to be it. With me gone most people realize who scum is. If I fall on my sword people will have their top pick. I am useless because I am having way too little time with my posts and people call me scum for it.
> 
> We have one lynch after me or whoever yes. We have two lynches to catch scum in. However we know it is in House/Aye/Wolf as I am not scum but this is how I know to conf myself and to make sure everyone is in the right area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really does not matter if you are not as active as the rest of us. I thought the timing of it was off because it was right around the time Sameech was lynched. If you are town, you should NOT want to sacrifice yourself. Not at this point in the game.
Click to expand...

This is where I disagree. The best townies for endgame should go. I want myself to not be in the final three because people will suspect me incorrectly. I literally cannot draw the NK.

We should not no lynch now because the kill won't gain us anything except WIFOM. We learn nothing of who the scum is based on which conf townie they take out. We do learn by who wants a scummy looking townie at end game. Let's step back and take a look at who of the four non confs should be there. No one can say it is be because I was on everyone's first or second choice scum.

So I should not be at end game. This will give a conf townie like Cafe a last will.

Scarlet Rage says House.
Who will Cafe say is scum?

This will leave one player a conf townie, namely whoever cafe doesn't name. (Unless Cafe says House is scum then end game goes real fast.)That player votes last after the other two cross vote. Boom! Town victory.

Anywho sleep is good for me.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> A No lynch doesn't gain us anything. Cafe or I will be shot. Our suspect pool does not narrow.
> 
> Wolf is town.
> House is probably scum.
> Math could be scum... but I'm liking that less after today.
> Aye is unlikely scum.
> 
> We are not no lynching. We are lynching scum. We are lynching House.
> 
> Y'all ignored me and lynched Moonglow. Y'all ignored me and quicklynched Grandma. It's my turn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we mislynch House, we only have one lynch left, do I have the numbers correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure of this but this might be our last if we do not NL. Because if we lynch, we get down to 4. Then if we do it again, that's a loss if we are wrong. If we NL, we get another shot at a 3 person lylo.
> 
> I think at least? I'm no math whiz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No lynch is also an option at 4 players to go to three. We have two lynches and a no lynch. We have to use the NL today or tomorrow game time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank You. This makes sense so why not do it now since we are all kind of undecided? This question goes to everyone BTW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MathBlade made a good point about who scum is likely to kill, so there isn't any reason to expect anyone else to die other than SR or Cafe.
> 
> In retrospect, no lynching doesn't help us because we already have the answers that giving scum a free kill would provide.
Click to expand...


Yeah good point but then we'll just have to do it tomorrow to get the 3 person lylo regardless. Because do we even have scum to lynch right now?


----------



## ScarletRage

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> A No lynch doesn't gain us anything. Cafe or I will be shot. Our suspect pool does not narrow.
> 
> Wolf is town.
> House is probably scum.
> Math could be scum... but I'm liking that less after today.
> Aye is unlikely scum.
> 
> We are not no lynching. We are lynching scum. We are lynching House.
> 
> Y'all ignored me and lynched Moonglow. Y'all ignored me and quicklynched Grandma. It's my turn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we mislynch House, we only have one lynch left, do I have the numbers correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not sure of this but this might be our last if we do not NL. Because if we lynch, we get down to 4. Then if we do it again, that's a loss if we are wrong. If we NL, we get another shot at a 3 person lylo.
> 
> I think at least? I'm no math whiz.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No lynch is also an option at 4 players to go to three. We have two lynches and a no lynch. We have to use the NL today or tomorrow game time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank You. This makes sense so why not do it now since we are all kind of undecided? This question goes to everyone BTW.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> MathBlade made a good point about who scum is likely to kill, so there isn't any reason to expect anyone else to die other than SR or Cafe.
> 
> In retrospect, no lynching doesn't help us because we already have the answers that giving scum a free kill would provide.
Click to expand...


Your head is so far up Mathblade's ass that I can  your head popping out of her mouth.


----------



## Wolfsister77

MathBlade said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly why I am volunteering to be it. With me gone most people realize who scum is. If I fall on my sword people will have their top pick. I am useless because I am having way too little time with my posts and people call me scum for it.
> 
> We have one lynch after me or whoever yes. We have two lynches to catch scum in. However we know it is in House/Aye/Wolf as I am not scum but this is how I know to conf myself and to make sure everyone is in the right area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really does not matter if you are not as active as the rest of us. I thought the timing of it was off because it was right around the time Sameech was lynched. If you are town, you should NOT want to sacrifice yourself. Not at this point in the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is where I disagree. The best townies for endgame should go. I want myself to not be in the final three because people will suspect me incorrectly. I literally cannot draw the NK.
> 
> We should not no lynch now because the kill won't gain us anything except WIFOM. We learn nothing of who the scum is based on which conf townie they take out. We do learn by who wants a scummy looking townie at end game. Let's step back and take a look at who of the four non confs should be there. No one can say it is be because I was on everyone's first or second choice scum.
> 
> So I should not be at end game. This will give a conf townie like Cafe a last will.
> 
> Scarlet Rage says House.
> Who will Cafe say is scum?
> 
> This will leave one player a conf townie, namely whoever cafe doesn't name. (Unless Cafe says House is scum then end game goes real fast.)That player votes last after the other two cross vote. Boom! Town victory.
> 
> Anywho sleep is good for me.
Click to expand...


Sorry but this is going over my head or I'm too tired to make sense of it.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly why I am volunteering to be it. With me gone most people realize who scum is. If I fall on my sword people will have their top pick. I am useless because I am having way too little time with my posts and people call me scum for it.
> 
> We have one lynch after me or whoever yes. We have two lynches to catch scum in. However we know it is in House/Aye/Wolf as I am not scum but this is how I know to conf myself and to make sure everyone is in the right area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really does not matter if you are not as active as the rest of us. I thought the timing of it was off because it was right around the time Sameech was lynched.* If you are town, you should NOT want to sacrifice yourself. Not at this point in the game*.
Click to expand...


(Emphasis added) 

Yet, you wanted to do the same to save House a few pages back...


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly why I am volunteering to be it. With me gone most people realize who scum is. If I fall on my sword people will have their top pick. I am useless because I am having way too little time with my posts and people call me scum for it.
> 
> We have one lynch after me or whoever yes. We have two lynches to catch scum in. However we know it is in House/Aye/Wolf as I am not scum but this is how I know to conf myself and to make sure everyone is in the right area.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really does not matter if you are not as active as the rest of us. I thought the timing of it was off because it was right around the time Sameech was lynched.* If you are town, you should NOT want to sacrifice yourself. Not at this point in the game*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (Emphasis added)
> 
> Yet, you wanted to do the same to save House a few pages back...
Click to expand...


Yes, I still would if it came to that. He'd be a better choice for endgame than me. This is what I think math's thinking is. She wants to be lynched so she's not at endgame. She thinks town will lose then because she'll be picked wrong. I'd rather lynch scum today but if we mislynch, we have to NL to get to the last 3. We have to keep this is mind. This decision just became a lot tougher.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

I had already suggested at the beginning of this day that I be lynched to prove I'm town and so town would know who to go after the next day. Wolf came out shortly afterwards saying she'd take the lynch for House, since she believes he's town. Now we have Math pretty much saying what I did - lynch me so everyone knows who the last scum is. 

Scum is either Wolf or House.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

My offer still stands - lynch me to prove I'm town, then ya'll go after Wolf. 

The only other way for town to win is to lynch Wolf or House today, which will leave us at 3 to 1, then lynch the other one the next day. Scum is in one of the two. Ya'll know who I think it is.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Yeah, it's not me as I keep saying over and over. I am really starting to wonder about the fact that myself, Aye, and math all want to sacrifice ourselves. I have to talk to House in the hood. There is a reason I want to save him. Please give this some time.


----------



## Wake

*VC incoming.*


----------



## MathBlade

Sorry hot water died PG&E guy coming no time for wall yet....Ugh I am sorry y'all.

@Wolfsister77 It is about optimizing end game. I feel town will not win if I am in the final three. Ask yourself what end game makes town win? If it includes you then hunt scum. If it doesn't then now is the time for the confusion to be removed.


----------



## Wolfsister77

A lot of what happens here depends on my convo with House but I think I would be a terrible choice in a  3 person lylo because 2 people here suspect me and I don't think anyone has gotten more than 2 votes-me. Therefore, depending on what happens there, I strongly believe I should be the lynch today. BUT, this strongly depends on my convo with House. 

I would be really upset if I was lynched at lylo and town lost. Really, really, upset. Really, really, really, really upset. I don't want that. I really don't want that. I'd rather be lynched now but I really, really, really, really need to talk to House so please WAIT until I do so.


----------



## Wolfsister77

MathBlade said:


> Sorry hot water died PG&E guy coming no time for wall yet....Ugh I am sorry y'all.
> 
> @Wolfsister77 It is about optimizing end game. I feel town will not win if I am in the final three. Ask yourself what end game makes town win? If it includes you then hunt scum. If it doesn't then now is the time for the confusion to be removed.



I would definitely be willing to be lynched today if it comes to that. Too many suspect me. I am definitely re-thinking things because of the fact that you and Aye want to be lynched also is making me re-evaluate which is why I need to talk to House about something.


----------



## Wake

*
Vote Count 6.1*​*Wolfsister77 (1): *_AyeCantSeeYou_
*House (1):* _ScarletRage_
*Mathblade (1): *_Mathblade_
*

Not Voting (3): *_House, CafeAuLait, Wolfsister77
_
*With 6 alive, it takes 4 to lynch!
Deadline is 9/25/14, @ 9AM central.
Absolutely nobody is Mod-confirmed Town.
*


Spoiler: Activated Abilities



*[CafeAuLait] - Neighborize!*
_Select five other players. You and them will now be Neighbors, and have your very own Neighborhood. This effect lasts until the end of the game. This ability cannot be activated if less than six players are alive._

*[Mertex] - Nimble Fingers*
_Select one player and steal his or her "
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" ability. You may not target a player who has already used an "
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" ability. You may only activate this ability during Day 1 or 2._

*[Grandma] - Invulnerability*
Shield yourself from all kill attempts the following Night. This ability may only be used during Day 1.

*[House] - Revelation!*
Target two players. The Mod publicly reveals their "" abilities for all to see.

*[Shaitra] - Human Shield*
Gain "1-Shot Meat Shield" status. You may guard one player during the Night, and if he or she would die, you will die instead.

*[tn5421] - Elementalism*
Select one player, and select either "Ice" or "Fire." That player will be protected from being killed by a Mafia team of that element the following Night. May only be activated during Day 1 or Day 2.

*[Sgt_Gath] - Jailer's Keys*
Select and give one player "1-Shot Jailkeeper" status. This means your target can jail one person once during the Night. A person that is jailed cannot be killed during that Night, but he or she also isn't able to use any abilities.

*[RosieS] - Double Trouble*
Target and give one player another chance to use his or her "" ability again. Cannot be used on players who haven't used an "" ability. May only be activated during Day 1 or 2.

*[FA_Q2] - Recycle*
Take one "" ability that has already been activated, and activate it as your own. You may only use this effect during Days 1 or 2.

*[Wolfsister77] - Blockade*
Select one player with two or more votes on his or her wagon. Remove two of those votes, and the players who had cast those two votes may not vote for that player again during this Day. This ability may only be activated during Day 1 or 2.

*[ScarletRage] - Swapper*
Select two other players who haven't used their "" abilities. The Mod will swap them. This power may only be used once, during Days 1, 2, or 3.

*[MeBelle60] - Forceful Swipe*
Select and force one player to activate his or her "" ability.

*[Moonglow] - Tough Decision*
Select five other players. Those five must cast special votes to decide which one of them will be roleblocked the following Night. They will vote by posting "Roleblock: Player's Name." Failure to come to a majority vote that Day results in all five players being roleblocked the following Night. This ability may only be activated during Days 1 or 2.

*[Sameech] - Inspection*
Choose one player. The Mod will secretly tell you via PM what that player's "" ability is. To activate, post "Inspect: Player's Name."

*[AyeCantSeeYou] - Revengeance*
If you are lynched this Day, you may then select and kill one player. You may not activate this ability after you've been lynched. This ability may only be used during Day 1 or 2.

*[Avatar4321] - Negation*
Select one player. He or she will not be able to use his or her "" ability until the following Day.




*1.1 | 1.2 | 1.3 | 1.4 | 1.5 | 1.6 | 1.7 | 1.8 | 1.9 | 1.10 | 1.11 | 1.12 | 1.13 | 1.14 | 1.15 | 1.16 | 1.17
Moonglow's Lynch & Flip
RosieS' Murder & Flip
2.1 | 2.2 | 2.3 | 2.4
Avatar4321's Lynch & Flip
Nobody Dies Night 2
3.1 | 3.2
Grandma's Lynch & Flip
Shaitra and FA_Q2's Murders & Flips
4.1 | 4.2 | 4.3 | 4.4 | 4.5
Sgt_Gath's Lynch & Flip
tso!'s Murder & Flip
5.1
Sameech's Lynch & Flip
Mertex's Murder & Flip
6.1*​


----------



## ScarletRage

House is the only defensive one. Well Cafe and I know we are not being lynched. House has no clear line of thinking between his flips.

PG&E guy is here as well.

If a buddy is boned, scum should be on the bussers. This makes Mathblade less likely to be scum.
Mathblade hard defended Gath, and he was solo fire scum. House soft defended Gath. An outright defense is less helpful to scum. Scum want to keep people they can lynch around for later.
House hard defended Mertex when she first claimed. Then he and SAmeech start planting doubt about Mertex towards the end.
Ice scum would go after me after I claimed. Fire scum would have wanted me around as mislynch bait. Look at what happened. Gath townread me for no reason. House and Mathblade jumped onto me immediately after I revealed "1-shot" iceproof townie.
Look who wouldn't start another wagon despite arguing Grandma was town. House.


----------



## ScarletRage

Sis you proved your point. Sheep me on House.


----------



## Wolfsister77

@Wake there only only 6 alive.

It's not House.


----------



## House

Wake said:


> *Absolutely nobody is Mod-confirmed Town.*​



That's an interesting note. I wonder why Wake felt the need to point that out at this stage.

Still at it I see, Scarlet.  I posted my reasons for my votes and unvotes. 

I see no value in sacrificing when we can ill afford the mislynch, especially when mine will leave town suspecting more than one alternative.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Yeah, the fact that Wake felt the need to point that out makes me wonder also.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> House is the only defensive one. Well Cafe and I know we are not being lynched. House has no clear line of thinking between his flips.
> 
> PG&E guy is here as well.
> 
> If a buddy is boned, scum should be on the bussers. This makes Mathblade less likely to be scum.
> Mathblade hard defended Gath, and he was solo fire scum. House soft defended Gath. An outright defense is less helpful to scum. Scum want to keep people they can lynch around for later.
> House hard defended Mertex when she first claimed. Then he and SAmeech start planting doubt about Mertex towards the end.
> Ice scum would go after me after I claimed. Fire scum would have wanted me around as mislynch bait. Look at what happened. Gath townread me for no reason. House and Mathblade jumped onto me immediately after I revealed "1-shot" iceproof townie.
> Look who wouldn't start another wagon despite arguing Grandma was town. House.



I voted you for voting yourself, add ice already explained.

Just like I campaigned against Moonglow because HE was anti-town.

I don't like anti-town.


----------



## House

As I*

F u autocorrect


----------



## CaféAuLait

ScarletRage said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we mislynch House, we only have one lynch left, do I have the numbers correct?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's not me as I keep saying over and over. I am really starting to wonder about the fact that myself, Aye, and math all want to sacrifice ourselves. I have to talk to House in the hood. There is a reason I want to save him. Please give this some time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is the reason you want to save him Wolf?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> Yeah, it's not me as I keep saying over and over. I am really starting to wonder about the fact that myself, Aye, and math all want to sacrifice ourselves. I have to talk to House in the hood. There is a reason I want to save him. Please give this some time.





I really hate this new forum sometimes.  



What is the reason you want to save House Wolf?


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> House is the only defensive one. Well Cafe and I know we are not being lynched. House has no clear line of thinking between his flips.
> 
> PG&E guy is here as well.
> 
> If a buddy is boned, scum should be on the bussers. This makes Mathblade less likely to be scum.
> Mathblade hard defended Gath, and he was solo fire scum. House soft defended Gath. An outright defense is less helpful to scum. Scum want to keep people they can lynch around for later.
> House hard defended Mertex when she first claimed. Then he and SAmeech start planting doubt about Mertex towards the end.
> Ice scum would go after me after I claimed. Fire scum would have wanted me around as mislynch bait. Look at what happened. Gath townread me for no reason. House and Mathblade jumped onto me immediately after I revealed "1-shot" iceproof townie.
> Look who wouldn't start another wagon despite arguing Grandma was town. House.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I voted you for voting yourself, add ice already explained.
> 
> Just like I campaigned against Moonglow because HE was anti-town.
> 
> I don't like anti-town.
Click to expand...



It's statements like the above which make me believe you are scum. You campaigned against Moon because he was anti-town, however this is your "first" game and to recognize this "anti town behavior" and to know one needs to "campaign against it" in their first couple of real life days of play is fascinating. 

First game I played we had one player get upset and was playing anti town, however SCUM was pushing him to do just that and starting a scene. Guess who got voted off first day, the townie scum was pushing.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Is anyone against the QT's being locked at this point? The last scum won't be able to hide behind town by explaining away things or by planning anything in their neighborhood if they don't have access to it. It won't take much for that person to trip and expose him/herself.


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> House is the only defensive one. Well Cafe and I know we are not being lynched. House has no clear line of thinking between his flips.
> 
> PG&E guy is here as well.
> 
> If a buddy is boned, scum should be on the bussers. This makes Mathblade less likely to be scum.
> Mathblade hard defended Gath, and he was solo fire scum. House soft defended Gath. An outright defense is less helpful to scum. Scum want to keep people they can lynch around for later.
> House hard defended Mertex when she first claimed. Then he and SAmeech start planting doubt about Mertex towards the end.
> Ice scum would go after me after I claimed. Fire scum would have wanted me around as mislynch bait. Look at what happened. Gath townread me for no reason. House and Mathblade jumped onto me immediately after I revealed "1-shot" iceproof townie.
> Look who wouldn't start another wagon despite arguing Grandma was town. House.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I voted you for voting yourself, add ice already explained.
> 
> Just like I campaigned against Moonglow because HE was anti-town.
> 
> I don't like anti-town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's statements like the above which make me believe you are scum. You campaigned against Moon because he was anti-town, however this is your "first" game and to recognize this "anti town behavior" and to know one needs to "campaign against it" in their first couple of real life days of play is fascinating.
> 
> First game I played we had one player get upset and was playing anti town, however SCUM was pushing him to do just that and starting a scene. Guess who got voted off first day, the townie scum was pushing.
Click to expand...


You don't have access to our neighborhood, Cafe.  Moonglow was talked about a lot.

394
364
278
59
57
56

Plus the whole posting of his PR in GT was all kinds of hinky.

As far as going after anti-town, that's just common sense.  As town, we are required to play to our win con.  Anyone that isn't doing that, needs to go.


----------



## House

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Is anyone against the QT's being locked at this point?



I'm fine with them being locked as long as they remain available for reference.


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> House is the only defensive one. Well Cafe and I know we are not being lynched. House has no clear line of thinking between his flips.
> 
> PG&E guy is here as well.
> 
> If a buddy is boned, scum should be on the bussers. This makes Mathblade less likely to be scum.
> Mathblade hard defended Gath, and he was solo fire scum. House soft defended Gath. An outright defense is less helpful to scum. Scum want to keep people they can lynch around for later.
> House hard defended Mertex when she first claimed. Then he and SAmeech start planting doubt about Mertex towards the end.
> Ice scum would go after me after I claimed. Fire scum would have wanted me around as mislynch bait. Look at what happened. Gath townread me for no reason. House and Mathblade jumped onto me immediately after I revealed "1-shot" iceproof townie.
> Look who wouldn't start another wagon despite arguing Grandma was town. House.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I voted you for voting yourself, add ice already explained.
> 
> Just like I campaigned against Moonglow because HE was anti-town.
> 
> I don't like anti-town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's statements like the above which make me believe you are scum. You campaigned against Moon because he was anti-town, however this is your "first" game and to recognize this "anti town behavior" and to know one needs to "campaign against it" in their first couple of real life days of play is fascinating.
> 
> First game I played we had one player get upset and was playing anti town, however SCUM was pushing him to do just that and starting a scene. Guess who got voted off first day, the townie scum was pushing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't have access to our neighborhood, Cafe.  Moonglow was talked about a lot.
> 
> 394
> 364
> 278
> 59
> 57
> 56
> 
> Plus the whole posting of his PR in GT was all kinds of hinky.
> 
> As far as going after anti-town, that's just common sense.  As town, we are required to play to our win con.  Anyone that isn't doing that, needs to go.
Click to expand...



Moon did not mention any PR in the GT,


*Did Sam mention he was sick, prior to his being lynched, in your neighborhood House? *


----------



## CaféAuLait

Oh and the reason I mentioned Moon, sometimes players can come off as anti-town because scum are pushing them to make it appear that way. This is why you need to evaluate everything which is going on, not just one players actions which might seem anti-town.


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> House is the only defensive one. Well Cafe and I know we are not being lynched. House has no clear line of thinking between his flips.
> 
> PG&E guy is here as well.
> 
> If a buddy is boned, scum should be on the bussers. This makes Mathblade less likely to be scum.
> Mathblade hard defended Gath, and he was solo fire scum. House soft defended Gath. An outright defense is less helpful to scum. Scum want to keep people they can lynch around for later.
> House hard defended Mertex when she first claimed. Then he and SAmeech start planting doubt about Mertex towards the end.
> Ice scum would go after me after I claimed. Fire scum would have wanted me around as mislynch bait. Look at what happened. Gath townread me for no reason. House and Mathblade jumped onto me immediately after I revealed "1-shot" iceproof townie.
> Look who wouldn't start another wagon despite arguing Grandma was town. House.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I voted you for voting yourself, add ice already explained.
> 
> Just like I campaigned against Moonglow because HE was anti-town.
> 
> I don't like anti-town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It's statements like the above which make me believe you are scum. You campaigned against Moon because he was anti-town, however this is your "first" game and to recognize this "anti town behavior" and to know one needs to "campaign against it" in their first couple of real life days of play is fascinating.
> 
> First game I played we had one player get upset and was playing anti town, however SCUM was pushing him to do just that and starting a scene. Guess who got voted off first day, the townie scum was pushing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't have access to our neighborhood, Cafe.  Moonglow was talked about a lot.
> 
> 394
> 364
> 278
> 59
> 57
> 56
> 
> Plus the whole posting of his PR in GT was all kinds of hinky.
> 
> As far as going after anti-town, that's just common sense.  As town, we are required to play to our win con.  Anyone that isn't doing that, needs to go.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Moon did not mention any PR in the GT,
> 
> 
> *Did Sam mention he was sick, prior to his being lynched, in your neighborhood House? *
Click to expand...


He quoted his role PM.  Term goof.

Post 662 he mentioned dragging ass after working on the ceiling.


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> Oh and the reason I mentioned Moon, sometimes players can come off as anti-town because scum are pushing them to make it appear that way. This is why you need to evaluate everything which is going on, not just one players actions which might seem anti-town.



Good advice.  I wonder who's pushing Scarlet to be so anti-town?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Yes, Sam mentioned he could fight me off at the same time he's fighting off illness.

House-I find you being o.k. with locking the QT's somewhat telling. Why are you avoiding my last post? Are you lying to me? You know this is the best strategy for a town win. I'm willing to die instead of you so the least you can do is acknowledge me. 

I am going to end up saying what I know without discussing it with you first if they are locked and I can't ask you about it because there's a chance town could lynch you and I'll try to prevent that. 

I'll give you one more chance.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

House said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Did Sam mention he was sick, prior to his being lynched, in your neighborhood House? *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He quoted his role PM.  Term goof.
> 
> Post 662 he mentioned dragging ass after working on the ceiling.
Click to expand...


What was the date and time of his post there? 

Also, did he mention being sick after that?


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> Yes, Sam mentioned he could fight me off at the same time he's fighting off illness.
> 
> House-I find you being o.k. with locking the QT's somewhat telling. Why are you avoiding my last post? Are you lying to me? You know this is the best strategy for a town win. I'm willing to die instead of you so the least you can do is acknowledge me.
> 
> I am going to end up saying what I know without discussing it with you first if they are locked and I can't ask you about it because there's a chance town could lynch you and I'll try to prevent that.
> 
> I'll give you one more chance.



Wolf, you know I drive during the day and check in sporadically.  I haven't ignored anything.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Sam mentioned taking me down while fighting off illness in post 737 on 9-13.

662 was on 9-7 when he said he was dragging his ass after working on a ceiling all day.


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and the reason I mentioned Moon, sometimes players can come off as anti-town because scum are pushing them to make it appear that way. This is why you need to evaluate everything which is going on, not just one players actions which might seem anti-town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good advice.  I wonder who's pushing Scarlet to be so anti-town?
Click to expand...


SR always plays this way. It is her meta. She may seem whirl-wind, but she kinda posts her thoughts along with game strategy all in one, if you can learn to decipher what she means it make sense,

But why do you think she is playing anti-town?

*And secondly to all.*

Why do you think Wake put that in his vote count? "No one is mod confirmed town".

Is someone claiming this in a QT?


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Sam mentioned he could fight me off at the same time he's fighting off illness.
> 
> House-I find you being o.k. with locking the QT's somewhat telling. Why are you avoiding my last post? Are you lying to me? You know this is the best strategy for a town win. I'm willing to die instead of you so the least you can do is acknowledge me.
> 
> I am going to end up saying what I know without discussing it with you first if they are locked and I can't ask you about it because there's a chance town could lynch you and I'll try to prevent that.
> 
> I'll give you one more chance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf, you know I drive during the day and check in sporadically.  I haven't ignored anything.
Click to expand...


Sorry, I get paranoid. I'll read your post now.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> Sam mentioned taking me down while fighting off illness in post 737 on 9-13.
> 
> 662 was on 9-7 when he said he was dragging his ass after working on a ceiling all day.



Thanks,

*What is the 'reason' you mentioned earlier for needing to keep House alive?* Is there something we all need to know?


----------



## House

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Did Sam mention he was sick, prior to his being lynched, in your neighborhood House? *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He quoted his role PM.  Term goof.
> 
> Post 662 he mentioned dragging ass after working on the ceiling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What was the date and time of his post there?
> 
> Also, did he mention being sick after that?
Click to expand...


9/7 8:35 am & not that I can find on a quick browse.  Perhaps Wolf can take a look.

Why are you asking?  How do questions about dead scum that are about dead scum relate to our remaining scum?


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam mentioned taking me down while fighting off illness in post 737 on 9-13.
> 
> 662 was on 9-7 when he said he was dragging his ass after working on a ceiling all day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> *What is the 'reason' you mentioned earlier for needing to keep House alive?* Is there something we all need to know?
Click to expand...


I'm talking to him about it now. Hold tight.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam mentioned taking me down while fighting off illness in post 737 on 9-13.
> 
> 662 was on 9-7 when he said he was dragging his ass after working on a ceiling all day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> *What is the 'reason' you mentioned earlier for needing to keep House alive?* Is there something we all need to know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm talking to him about it now. Hold tight.
Click to expand...



Why do you have to talk to him about it. Please just answer here.


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam mentioned taking me down while fighting off illness in post 737 on 9-13.
> 
> 662 was on 9-7 when he said he was dragging his ass after working on a ceiling all day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> *What is the 'reason' you mentioned earlier for needing to keep House alive?* Is there something we all need to know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm talking to him about it now. Hold tight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you have to talk to him about it. Please just answer here.
Click to expand...


Because my PR is best left undiscussed around scum since it might draw fire.

DAMN.


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Did Sam mention he was sick, prior to his being lynched, in your neighborhood House? *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He quoted his role PM.  Term goof.
> 
> Post 662 he mentioned dragging ass after working on the ceiling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What was the date and time of his post there?
> 
> Also, did he mention being sick after that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 9/7 8:35 am & not that I can find on a quick browse.  Perhaps Wolf can take a look.
> 
> Why are you asking?  How do questions about dead scum that are about dead scum relate to our remaining scum?
Click to expand...



Dead men and dead scum do tell tales... which lead to poss scum slips.


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam mentioned taking me down while fighting off illness in post 737 on 9-13.
> 
> 662 was on 9-7 when he said he was dragging his ass after working on a ceiling all day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> *What is the 'reason' you mentioned earlier for needing to keep House alive?* Is there something we all need to know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm talking to him about it now. Hold tight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you have to talk to him about it. Please just answer here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because my PR is best left undiscussed around scum since it might draw fire.
> 
> DAMN.
Click to expand...



That's what I thought, you were claiming a PR too. I don't believe it.


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sam mentioned taking me down while fighting off illness in post 737 on 9-13.
> 
> 662 was on 9-7 when he said he was dragging his ass after working on a ceiling all day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> *What is the 'reason' you mentioned earlier for needing to keep House alive?* Is there something we all need to know?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm talking to him about it now. Hold tight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you have to talk to him about it. Please just answer here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because my PR is best left undiscussed around scum since it might draw fire.
> 
> DAMN.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I thought, you were claiming a PR too. I don't believe it.
Click to expand...


Fine, lynch me.  I'm dead anyway.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Okay, so tell us what your supposed PR is, since you state you are dead.


----------



## House

Vote me off or don't.

If I'm alive, it's useful.  If I'm dead, it's irrelevant.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

There aren't any PR roles left in this game. We had a doc, cop, 2 bullet-proof townies. Having another PR would have set the balance of scum to town uneven.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

IF you want us to believe you, then tell us what it is.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolf

What PR did House claim? We need to know if it fits into the set-up. Not to mention, House claimed VT some time ago.


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolf
> 
> What PR did House claim? We need to know if it fits into the set-up. Not to mention, House claimed VT some time ago.



House isn't a two dollar whore that drops his pants on command.


----------



## CaféAuLait

As I said earlier I believe one of those two had the other in their pocket. And it seems as if it was House who convinced Wolf he had some PR.


So, since you have a PR, how has your PR benefited Town up till this point?


----------



## House

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> There aren't any PR roles left in this game. We had a doc, cop, 2 bullet-proof townies. Having another PR would have set the balance of scum to town uneven.



Only they weren't bullet-proof, were they?  They had vests.

As it was explained to me, vest = 1 shot.


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf
> 
> What PR did House claim? We need to know if it fits into the set-up. Not to mention, House claimed VT some time ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House isn't a two dollar whore that drops his pants on command.
Click to expand...


Wow, that was low House. The meaner you get the more you sound like Sam.


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> There aren't any PR roles left in this game. We had a doc, cop, 2 bullet-proof townies. Having another PR would have set the balance of scum to town uneven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only they weren't bullet-proof, were they?  They had vests.
> 
> As it was explained to me, vest = 1 shot.
Click to expand...



So you are claiming to be Ice proof and Fire Proof?


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf
> 
> What PR did House claim? We need to know if it fits into the set-up. Not to mention, House claimed VT some time ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House isn't a two dollar whore that drops his pants on command.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, that was low House. The meaner you get the more you sound like Sam.
Click to expand...


You clearly have never read my posts outside of this game.


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> There aren't any PR roles left in this game. We had a doc, cop, 2 bullet-proof townies. Having another PR would have set the balance of scum to town uneven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only they weren't bullet-proof, were they?  They had vests.
> 
> As it was explained to me, vest = 1 shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So you are claiming to be Ice proof and Fire Proof?
Click to expand...


I wish.


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> As I said earlier I believe one of those two had the other in their pocket. And it seems as if it was House who convinced Wolf he had some PR.
> 
> 
> So, since you have a PR, how has your PR benefited Town up till this point?



It was a contingency plan for LyLo.

Just lynch me and move on.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

House, what was your PR? If it helped town any, then tell us how.


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf
> 
> What PR did House claim? We need to know if it fits into the set-up. Not to mention, House claimed VT some time ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House isn't a two dollar whore that drops his pants on command.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, that was low House. The meaner you get the more you sound like Sam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You clearly have never read my posts outside of this game.
Click to expand...


I have House, you forget I've been on this forum for years before you ever joined. You can be sarcastic, the reason I said it was rude was because Wolf pushed and pushed until I told her my PR, then you equate outing ones PR to something about being a two dollar whore. Whatever.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I said earlier I believe one of those two had the other in their pocket. And it seems as if it was House who convinced Wolf he had some PR.
> 
> 
> So, since you have a PR, how has your PR benefited Town up till this point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a contingency plan for LyLo.
> 
> Just lynch me and move on.
Click to expand...


Why should we lynch you? Why can't you prove yourself?


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I said earlier I believe one of those two had the other in their pocket. And it seems as if it was House who convinced Wolf he had some PR.
> 
> 
> So, since you have a PR, how has your PR benefited Town up till this point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a contingency plan for LyLo.
> 
> Just lynch me and move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should we lynch you? Why can't you prove yourself?
Click to expand...


Because I'm not going to play against town's win con by wasting it.


----------



## CaféAuLait

If you have a PR, when and how did this PR come up. @Wolfsister77


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf
> 
> What PR did House claim? We need to know if it fits into the set-up. Not to mention, House claimed VT some time ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House isn't a two dollar whore that drops his pants on command.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, that was low House. The meaner you get the more you sound like Sam.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You clearly have never read my posts outside of this game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have House, you forget I've been on this forum for years before you ever joined. You can be sarcastic, the reason I said it was rude was because Wolf pushed and pushed until I told her my PR, then you equate outing ones PR to something about being a two dollar whore. Whatever.
Click to expand...


You personalize things that aren't even directed at you.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

PR's aren't one-shot deals.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I said earlier I believe one of those two had the other in their pocket. And it seems as if it was House who convinced Wolf he had some PR.
> 
> 
> So, since you have a PR, how has your PR benefited Town up till this point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a contingency plan for LyLo.
> 
> Just lynch me and move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should we lynch you? Why can't you prove yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because I'm not going to play against town's win con by wasting it.
Click to expand...


It doesn't matter at lylo House.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I said earlier I believe one of those two had the other in their pocket. And it seems as if it was House who convinced Wolf he had some PR.
> 
> 
> So, since you have a PR, how has your PR benefited Town up till this point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a contingency plan for LyLo.
> 
> Just lynch me and move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should we lynch you? Why can't you prove yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because I'm not going to play against town's win con by wasting it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter at lylo House.
Click to expand...

Yes it does.  Do the math.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolf, I asked you about what was going on yesterday, because I specifically thought House had claimed to you. Then you kinda blew me off, I am asking now again. I think you have been bamboozled by scum. Not to mention it was you demanding all PR's be claimed publically. .


----------



## House

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> PR's aren't one-shot deals.



Multi-shot abilities can be a multiple of 1, hence 1-shot.


----------



## Wake

*PRs can indeed be X-Shot.*


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I said earlier I believe one of those two had the other in their pocket. And it seems as if it was House who convinced Wolf he had some PR.
> 
> 
> So, since you have a PR, how has your PR benefited Town up till this point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a contingency plan for LyLo.
> 
> Just lynch me and move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why should we lynch you? Why can't you prove yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because I'm not going to play against town's win con by wasting it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter at lylo House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it does.  Do the math.
Click to expand...


One person dies at lylo and either scum or town wins regardless of how it happens.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a contingency plan for LyLo.
> 
> Just lynch me and move on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why should we lynch you? Why can't you prove yourself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because I'm not going to play against town's win con by wasting it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter at lylo House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it does.  Do the math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One person dies at lylo and either scum or town wins regardless of how it happens.
Click to expand...


Read QT and tell us why I'm wrong.


----------



## CaféAuLait

*WOLF*

Please answer how long has House been claiming this PR AND was it when he was just being pushed for lynch by SR and my stating I would sheep SR?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Like I said earlier, the last scum is either Wolf or House. We get one today and if it isn't that one, we'll win the next day.


----------



## House

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Like I said earlier, the last scum is either Wolf or House. We get one today and if it isn't that one, we'll win the next day.



House isn't scum.  If she was, she'd have killed me last game night because I told her before the day began.


----------



## House

lol... WOLF isn't scum.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

CaféAuLait said:


> *WOLF*
> 
> Please answer how long has House been claiming this PR AND was it when he was just being pushed for lynch by SR and my stating I would sheep SR?



Give them time to talk about it and work out the plan in their QT.


----------



## House

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> *WOLF*
> 
> Please answer how long has House been claiming this PR AND was it when he was just being pushed for lynch by SR and my stating I would sheep SR?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give them time to talk about it and work out the plan in their QT.
Click to expand...


Right, because we'd both have reason to lie about a time & date, right?

9/17 3:19 pm.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should we lynch you? Why can't you prove yourself?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I'm not going to play against town's win con by wasting it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter at lylo House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it does.  Do the math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One person dies at lylo and either scum or town wins regardless of how it happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read QT and tell us why I'm wrong.
Click to expand...


Answered-ignore Wake's comment.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

When were you given that PR? At the start of the game, or only after Sam was lynched?


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said earlier, the last scum is either Wolf or House. We get one today and if it isn't that one, we'll win the next day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House isn't scum.  If she was, she'd have killed me last game night because I told her before the day began.
Click to expand...


I know you meant Wolf instead of House here and I just now figured out you were testing me because you told me at night before day started and of course I didn't kill you because I am not scum. Thank You for trusting me like that.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said earlier, the last scum is either Wolf or House. We get one today and if it isn't that one, we'll win the next day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House isn't scum.  If she was, she'd have killed me last game night because I told her before the day began.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know you meant Wolf instead of House here and I just now figured out you were testing me because you told me at night before day started and of course I didn't kill you because I am not scum. Thank You for trusting me like that.
Click to expand...


It wasn't really a test so much as participating in the ongoing conversation.  If you had killed me, it's not like I could have outed you. 

So yeah... deftown.


----------



## House

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> When were you given that PR? At the start of the game, or only after Sam was lynched?



I happened across something that gave me an unexpected advantage in the course of the game.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Anyone else buying into this BS?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

House said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> When were you given that PR? At the start of the game, or only after Sam was lynched?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I happened across something that gave me an unexpected advantage in the course of the game.
Click to expand...


So you're saying a PR fell out of the sky and landed in your lap?


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> When were you given that PR? At the start of the game, or only after Sam was lynched?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I happened across something that gave me an unexpected advantage in the course of the game.
Click to expand...


You 'happened" across something?


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> *WOLF*
> 
> Please answer how long has House been claiming this PR AND was it when he was just being pushed for lynch by SR and my stating I would sheep SR?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give them time to talk about it and work out the plan in their QT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right, because we'd both have reason to lie about a time & date, right?
> 
> 9/17 3:19 pm.
Click to expand...


This is true.


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> When were you given that PR? At the start of the game, or only after Sam was lynched?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I happened across something that gave me an unexpected advantage in the course of the game.
Click to expand...



Did you steal SR's ice shield? Or are you saying Scum stole SR's ice shield and gave it to you?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

@Wake, can you please lock the QT's?


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> When were you given that PR? At the start of the game, or only after Sam was lynched?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I happened across something that gave me an unexpected advantage in the course of the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you steal SR's ice shield? Or are you saying Scum stole SR's ice shield and gave it to you?
Click to expand...


I didn't say either of those things.

Lynch me and move on if you're going to.  I'm not using it on somebody without knowing it's scum.


----------



## Wake

*I cannot lock the QTs.*


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> @Wake, can you please lock the QT's?



Why do you get to decide this?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Nevermind, Wake answered.


----------



## House

I've wasted too much of today on a "30 minute break".

I have to make my way to Cali, so I'll check in later tonight.

Good luck, town. 


PS: Take a closer look at Scarlet when I flip.  She's been tunneling like whoa.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> When were you given that PR? At the start of the game, or only after Sam was lynched?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I happened across something that gave me an unexpected advantage in the course of the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you steal SR's ice shield? Or are you saying Scum stole SR's ice shield and gave it to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say either of those things.
> 
> Lynch me and move on if you're going to.  I'm not using it on somebody without knowing it's scum.
Click to expand...


Please read my explanation. Town can win. I know how.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wake, can you please lock the QT's?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you get to decide this?
Click to expand...


What is your problem with it being done? Would it keep you from scheming and planning outside of the game thread?


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> When were you given that PR? At the start of the game, or only after Sam was lynched?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I happened across something that gave me an unexpected advantage in the course of the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you steal SR's ice shield? Or are you saying Scum stole SR's ice shield and gave it to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say either of those things.
> 
> Lynch me and move on if you're going to.  I'm not using it on somebody without knowing it's scum.
Click to expand...


I did not say you did say any of those things. Sounds to me you are saying a VIG shot miraculously appeared in your lap.


Kinda funny, SAM said something like that would happen in Central,

*Wolf

Did Sam suggest a VIG shot may suddenly appear in your hood after Wake mentioned some action will manifest itself Day 5? 

THIS IS IMPORTANT Wolf. *


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Wake, can you please lock the QT's?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you get to decide this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What is your problem with it being done? Would it keep you from scheming and planning outside of the game thread?
Click to expand...


I'm trying to get a town win without telling scum how.

Besides, Wake said it won't happen so doesn't matter now anyway.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> When were you given that PR? At the start of the game, or only after Sam was lynched?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I happened across something that gave me an unexpected advantage in the course of the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Did you steal SR's ice shield? Or are you saying Scum stole SR's ice shield and gave it to you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say either of those things.
> 
> Lynch me and move on if you're going to.  I'm not using it on somebody without knowing it's scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did not say you did say any of those things. Sounds to me you are saying a VIG shot miraculously appeared in your lap.
> 
> 
> Kinda funny, SAM said something like that would happen in Central,
> 
> *Wolf
> 
> Did Sam suggest a VIG shot may suddenly appear in your hood after Wake mentioned some action will manifest itself Day 5?
> 
> THIS IS IMPORTANT Wolf. *
Click to expand...


I am going out to dinner. I'll answer you in an hour or two when I look in the hood. We will get this figured out. I will help you.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because I'm not going to play against town's win con by wasting it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter at lylo House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it does.  Do the math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One person dies at lylo and either scum or town wins regardless of how it happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read QT and tell us why I'm wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Answered-ignore Wake's comment.
Click to expand...


Wake's comment?


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter at lylo House.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it does.  Do the math.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One person dies at lylo and either scum or town wins regardless of how it happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read QT and tell us why I'm wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Answered-ignore Wake's comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wake's comment?
Click to expand...


Listen I am trying to get a town win without telling scum how. That may be out the window now but Wake's comment was to ask him questions here which I didn't want to do at the time to avoid talking in front of scum.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it does.  Do the math.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One person dies at lylo and either scum or town wins regardless of how it happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read QT and tell us why I'm wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Answered-ignore Wake's comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wake's comment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Listen I am trying to get a town win without telling scum how. That may be out the window now but Wake's comment was to ask him questions here which I didn't want to do at the time to avoid talking in front of scum.
Click to expand...



Okay,

I will repeat. Sam suggested the VIG shot would be the only thing which could be Day action in Central after Wake said something would manifest itself Day 5,  and all of a sudden ( my scum suspect, his possible partner) seems to be claiming a VIG shot or close to it. If Sam did not mention it there is it an obvious scum ploy, cooked up between Sam and House. SR claimed her shield was stolen beginning of Day 5.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> One person dies at lylo and either scum or town wins regardless of how it happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read QT and tell us why I'm wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Answered-ignore Wake's comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wake's comment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Listen I am trying to get a town win without telling scum how. That may be out the window now but Wake's comment was to ask him questions here which I didn't want to do at the time to avoid talking in front of scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Okay,
> 
> I will repeat. Sam suggested the VIG shot would be the only thing which could be Day action in Central after Wake said something would manifest itself Day 5,  and all of a sudden ( my scum suspect, his possible partner) seems to be claiming a VIG shot or close to it. If Sam did not mention it there is it an obvious scum ploy, cooked up between Sam and House. SR claimed her shield was stolen beginning of Day 5.
Click to expand...


Wow, I did not know this. I don't think Sam mentioned it but I'll check when I get back. Sorry to make you wait a bit.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it does.  Do the math.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One person dies at lylo and either scum or town wins regardless of how it happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read QT and tell us why I'm wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Answered-ignore Wake's comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wake's comment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Listen I am trying to get a town win without telling scum how. That may be out the window now but Wake's comment was to ask him questions here which I didn't want to do at the time to avoid talking in front of scum.
Click to expand...



@House

See my above posts, if this is something Wolf suggested to you, to claim a VIG shot, this is something Sam mentioned in Central - Ayes old VIG ability being resurrected was the only Day play. If WOLF suggested this gambit to you, we need to know. IF, however you suggested it to Wolf, then I believe you are scum.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read QT and tell us why I'm wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Answered-ignore Wake's comment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wake's comment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Listen I am trying to get a town win without telling scum how. That may be out the window now but Wake's comment was to ask him questions here which I didn't want to do at the time to avoid talking in front of scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Okay,
> 
> I will repeat. Sam suggested the VIG shot would be the only thing which could be Day action in Central after Wake said something would manifest itself Day 5,  and all of a sudden ( my scum suspect, his possible partner) seems to be claiming a VIG shot or close to it. If Sam did not mention it there is it an obvious scum ploy, cooked up between Sam and House. SR claimed her shield was stolen beginning of Day 5.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, I did not know this. I don't think Sam mentioned it but I'll check when I get back. Sorry to make you wait a bit.
Click to expand...



Okay, the whole conversation was really weird. Sam claimed the VIG shot would probably be the Day action as that is the only day action he ever saw. That was start of the Day where Wake said action would manifest itself,


----------



## CaféAuLait

@ScarletRage 

@MathBlade 


Please read back, House is claiming some sort of PR fell magically into his lap somewhere before the 17th, ( sounds like a VIG shot) which I believe was when Wake announced there would be some sort of Day action manifesting itself.  (He told this to Wolf on the 17th during the Night before mertex was NKed). Not sure when he has claimed to get it though. Additionally, it should be noted when it was asked in Central what that Day action might be Wake announced on the thread here,  Sam said he thought Aye old VIG shot would be resurrected since that was the only Day action he ever heard of.

Now House is stating we need to look at SR as scum when House flips town. .


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

I am confirming that Sam did mention in Central what Cafe said above.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I'm back. I'll check the hood now. Hold tight.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> When were you given that PR? At the start of the game, or only after Sam was lynched?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I happened across something that gave me an unexpected advantage in the course of the game.
Click to expand...


After reading the hood, well not all of it, but the relevant parts, this statement doesn't make sense and should be clarified.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> When were you given that PR? At the start of the game, or only after Sam was lynched?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I happened across something that gave me an unexpected advantage in the course of the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After reading the hood, well not all of it, but the relevant parts, this statement doesn't make sense and should be clarified.
Click to expand...



Okay, Did Sam mention the VIG shot after Wake stated there would be day action manifesting itself?


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> When were you given that PR? At the start of the game, or only after Sam was lynched?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I happened across something that gave me an unexpected advantage in the course of the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After reading the hood, well not all of it, but the relevant parts, this statement doesn't make sense and should be clarified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, Did Sam mention the VIG shot after Wake stated there would be day action manifesting itself?
Click to expand...


OK, took a bit to find everything. but Sam never mentioned a vig shot manifesting itself on D5. Earlier in the QT 529,530 on 8/31 Avi and I were discussing SR's talk of a dayvig and how that worked. Otherwise, on 9-4 post 639 Sam said he is hoping the D5 change is scum can kill each other or get merged together in a single team with a single shot. Nothing about any vig shot at all.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> When were you given that PR? At the start of the game, or only after Sam was lynched?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I happened across something that gave me an unexpected advantage in the course of the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After reading the hood, well not all of it, but the relevant parts, this statement doesn't make sense and should be clarified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, Did Sam mention the VIG shot after Wake stated there would be day action manifesting itself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, took a bit to find everything. but Sam never mentioned a vig shot manifesting itself on D5. Earlier in the QT 529,530 on 8/31 Avi and I were discussing SR's talk of a dayvig and how that worked. Otherwise, on 9-4 post 639 Sam said he is hoping the D5 change is scum can kill each other or get merged together in a single team with a single shot. Nothing about any vig shot at all.
Click to expand...



Okay, next question. House just outed this amazing acquisition  to you, which I am assuming is a VIG shot on the 17th?


----------



## CaféAuLait

@ScarletRage 

When you stated you lost your shield on the morning of the 5th, you said it was taken by scum. Is this what your PM from Wake said, or did you just assume scum stole it?


----------



## CaféAuLait

One last question Wolf.

What do you think of the fact Sam mentioned a VIG ability being resurrected, specifically Aye's VIG ability and all of a sudden this seemingly manifests itself in House or at least this is what I am getting from what has been claimed in the last few pages.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Aye, what are your thoughts here. Sam says your ability may be resurrected and someone else maybe claiming such?

It makes me nervous Sam mentioned this in Central for a few reasons.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> When were you given that PR? At the start of the game, or only after Sam was lynched?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I happened across something that gave me an unexpected advantage in the course of the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> After reading the hood, well not all of it, but the relevant parts, this statement doesn't make sense and should be clarified.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, Did Sam mention the VIG shot after Wake stated there would be day action manifesting itself?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, took a bit to find everything. but Sam never mentioned a vig shot manifesting itself on D5. Earlier in the QT 529,530 on 8/31 Avi and I were discussing SR's talk of a dayvig and how that worked. Otherwise, on 9-4 post 639 Sam said he is hoping the D5 change is scum can kill each other or get merged together in a single team with a single shot. Nothing about any vig shot at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, next question. House just outed this amazing acquisition  to you, which I am assuming is a VIG shot on the 17th?
Click to expand...


Post 770 9/17 3:19 Eastern after a couple posts earlier wondering if he should talk or not and me reminding him that the QT would close if one of us died overnight, he outed himself as a dayvig. He said he was waiting to say something until he was sure there were no scum in the neighborhood alive. It took me by surprise because he had never mentioned a word about it in the game or the QT before then.

He asked me not to say anything in the GT because he wanted to save it to use it at end game if needed to take out scum and get a town win. He said he'd been holding it as a trump card. I really liked this idea of using it as a surprise hit on scum if necessary so town can win. Example, he shoots and takes scum by surprise if we mislynch. So I promised not to say anything. Since then, I've been calling him town and protecting him as much as I can and even willing to die instead. To me, this would of been foolproof for a town win so that's why I've been refusing to go along with a vote on House.

This is also why I've been going after Aye but willing to lynch mathblade instead. Because a dayvig is a town PR, there is no reason for scum to have it as they can already kill. You and SR are town. I know I am town so who's left?

Anyway, this is why I've been secretive and protective of House. I was not trying to withhold info. from town but to get a town win without discussing the details of how with scum here in the GT. I've been discussing several different scenarios that it could be used to give a town win in our QT. I was explaining how lylo worked when Wake said any gameplay clarification type questions should be asked in thread.

Anyway, this plan is shot to hell since it is already out that he's a PR and has vig ability and I just filled in the pieces here.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> One last question Wolf.
> 
> What do you think of the fact Sam mentioned a VIG ability being resurrected, specifically Aye's VIG ability and all of a sudden this seemingly manifests itself in House or at least this is what I am getting from what has been claimed in the last few pages.



I can't see Central and he said nothing about this in our hood so I don't even know what this means about Aye's VIG ability being resurrected or whatever. Sam's only comment about D5 in our hood is hoping that it would be scum could kill each other or were merged  into a single team with one shot. But yes, I found on N4 about House's vig ability before D5 started. I'm not sure what to make of this because I can't see Central or know what Sam was thinking.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> One last question Wolf.
> 
> What do you think of the fact Sam mentioned a VIG ability being resurrected, specifically Aye's VIG ability and all of a sudden this seemingly manifests itself in House or at least this is what I am getting from what has been claimed in the last few pages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see Central and he said nothing about this in our hood so I don't even know what this means about Aye's VIG ability being resurrected or whatever. Sam's only comment about D5 in our hood is hoping that it would be scum could kill each other or were merged  into a single team with one shot. But yes, I found on N4 about House's vig ability before D5 started. I'm not sure what to make of this because I can't see Central or know what Sam was thinking.
Click to expand...



BUT House outed that ability *after *Wake announced Day 5 would manifest some action right? That was my point and the fact that Sam said Aye's or a  VIG ability was the only Day action he knew of and it may be resurrected for Day 5's manifesting action.

That is what I think is weird.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

My take is that the sudden appearance of a PR role is highly unlikely to be given out this far into the game. With 5 town to 1 scum, there's not a need for it. Sam mentioning the vig ability possibly coming back later in the game raises suspicions as to how House suddenly has the same thing. I'd say this was something they talked about and planned. 

*VOTE: HOUSE*


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> One last question Wolf.
> 
> What do you think of the fact Sam mentioned a VIG ability being resurrected, specifically Aye's VIG ability and all of a sudden this seemingly manifests itself in House or at least this is what I am getting from what has been claimed in the last few pages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see Central and he said nothing about this in our hood so I don't even know what this means about Aye's VIG ability being resurrected or whatever. Sam's only comment about D5 in our hood is hoping that it would be scum could kill each other or were merged  into a single team with one shot. But yes, I found on N4 about House's vig ability before D5 started. I'm not sure what to make of this because I can't see Central or know what Sam was thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BUT House outed that ability *after *Wake announced Day 5 would manifest some action right? That was my point and the fact that Sam said Aye's or a  VIG ability was the only Day action he knew of and it may be resurrected for Day 5's manifesting action.
> 
> That is what I think is weird.
Click to expand...


Yes, he outed the ability N4 right before D5 started. I thought it was because he didn't want scum to see it. I could be wrong. He should probably clarify why he did it. Yes, if Sam mentioned it too for D5 that would be a strange coincidence for sure.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Sorry butt his above claim:

_"I happened across something that gave me an unexpected advantage in the course of the game". -House
_
Sounds off. It also sounds like a set up given Sam specifically mentioned a VIG being the possible day action Wake was referencing.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Sorry butt his above claim:
> 
> _"I happened across something that gave me an unexpected advantage in the course of the game". -House
> _
> Sounds off. It also sounds like a set up given Sam specifically mentioned a VIG being the possible day action Wake was referencing.



I would like to hear his clarification on this.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> One last question Wolf.
> 
> What do you think of the fact Sam mentioned a VIG ability being resurrected, specifically Aye's VIG ability and all of a sudden this seemingly manifests itself in House or at least this is what I am getting from what has been claimed in the last few pages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see Central and he said nothing about this in our hood so I don't even know what this means about Aye's VIG ability being resurrected or whatever. Sam's only comment about D5 in our hood is hoping that it would be scum could kill each other or were merged  into a single team with one shot. But yes, I found on N4 about House's vig ability before D5 started. I'm not sure what to make of this because I can't see Central or know what Sam was thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BUT House outed that ability *after *Wake announced Day 5 would manifest some action right? That was my point and the fact that Sam said Aye's or a  VIG ability was the only Day action he knew of and it may be resurrected for Day 5's manifesting action.
> 
> That is what I think is weird.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, he outed the ability N4 right before D5 started. I thought it was because he didn't want scum to see it. I could be wrong. He should probably clarify why he did it. Yes, if Sam mentioned it too for D5 that would be a strange coincidence for sure.
Click to expand...



I need to check the date of Sam's post hold on. Sam's post about the Vig being the only day action he knew was on

09-13-2014
07:31 PM ET (US)
Post 888

Which was posted AFTER Wake said:

*Today's mystery action manifests Day 5.*


----------



## Wolfsister77

I think we need to find out from House if this is something he's always had or it just appeared, I think this is rather important to know. I'll check the hood again but I knew nothing about it before he told me. It could be that he was keeping it a secret to keep it from Sam or Avi. 

Anyway, I'd like him to at least get a chance to explain himself before we condemn him. What if he is telling the truth? That makes him town right? So do we want to lynch there?

I'm very uncertain.

One of my big questions for SR, since she knows set up very well, is if this is a possible PR in this one-dayvig. She seems to know about this particular PR and how it works from her earlier mention of it. 

And I'd like clarification from House about why he thinks SR might be lying about her PR due to the vest business and that being one shot and we did discuss this but I told him SR can't coordinate with Cafe and Cafe claimed fireproof. I think he was trying to look suspicious to avoid the NK by what he said but that doesn't matter now.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Yep! I had posted the mystery action quote in Central asking everyone what their thoughts on it were. Sam responded about the day vig ability appearing as a possibility. It's an odd coincidence that House suddenly mentions that to you, Wolf, in ya'lls neighborhood.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> One last question Wolf.
> 
> What do you think of the fact Sam mentioned a VIG ability being resurrected, specifically Aye's VIG ability and all of a sudden this seemingly manifests itself in House or at least this is what I am getting from what has been claimed in the last few pages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't see Central and he said nothing about this in our hood so I don't even know what this means about Aye's VIG ability being resurrected or whatever. Sam's only comment about D5 in our hood is hoping that it would be scum could kill each other or were merged  into a single team with one shot. But yes, I found on N4 about House's vig ability before D5 started. I'm not sure what to make of this because I can't see Central or know what Sam was thinking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> BUT House outed that ability *after *Wake announced Day 5 would manifest some action right? That was my point and the fact that Sam said Aye's or a  VIG ability was the only Day action he knew of and it may be resurrected for Day 5's manifesting action.
> 
> That is what I think is weird.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, he outed the ability N4 right before D5 started. I thought it was because he didn't want scum to see it. I could be wrong. He should probably clarify why he did it. Yes, if Sam mentioned it too for D5 that would be a strange coincidence for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I need to check the date of Sam's post hold on. Sam's post about the Vig being the only day action he knew was on
> 
> 09-13-2014
> 07:31 PM ET (US)
> Post 888
> 
> Which was posted AFTER Wake said:
> 
> *Today's mystery action manifests Day 5.*
Click to expand...


He told me on 9/17 at 3:19 Eastern time, post 770.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Yep! I had posted the mystery action quote in Central asking everyone what their thoughts on it were. Sam responded about the day vig ability appearing as a possibility. It's an odd coincidence that House suddenly mentions that to you, Wolf, in ya'lls neighborhood.



I'm confused because I thought he mentioned it after Sam was dead but Sam told you guys the same day? Yeah, that is kind of strange. I have to go see when Sam died.


----------



## Wolfsister77

@ScarletRage 

Is dayvig possible in this setup?


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> I think we need to find out from House if this is something he's always had or it just appeared, I think this is rather important to know. I'll check the hood again but I knew nothing about it before he told me. It could be that he was keeping it a secret to keep it from Sam or Avi.
> 
> Anyway, I'd like him to at least get a chance to explain himself before we condemn him. What if he is telling the truth? That makes him town right? So do we want to lynch there?
> 
> I'm very uncertain.
> 
> One of my big questions for SR, since she knows set up very well, is if this is a possible PR in this one-dayvig. She seems to know about this particular PR and how it works from her earlier mention of it.
> 
> And I'd like clarification from House about why he thinks SR might be lying about her PR due to the vest business and that being one shot and we did discuss this but I told him SR can't coordinate with Cafe and Cafe claimed fireproof. I think he was trying to look suspicious to avoid the NK by what he said but that doesn't matter now.



Fair enough.

Honestly, I can't imagine that SR just came up with this Iceproof and I had the exact opposite ability. It would only make sense to have one fireproof and one iceproof. Why would Wake make it so it was so unbalanced with scum not being able to kill one another, etc. He had to set some sort of something up to protect us somehow. And what would be the point of SR mentioning she lost her ability morning of day 5 to let Ice know they can kill her now? What to draw Mertex to protect her? Ice could have offed Mertex easily.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think we need to find out from House if this is something he's always had or it just appeared, I think this is rather important to know. I'll check the hood again but I knew nothing about it before he told me. It could be that he was keeping it a secret to keep it from Sam or Avi.
> 
> Anyway, I'd like him to at least get a chance to explain himself before we condemn him. What if he is telling the truth? That makes him town right? So do we want to lynch there?
> 
> I'm very uncertain.
> 
> One of my big questions for SR, since she knows set up very well, is if this is a possible PR in this one-dayvig. She seems to know about this particular PR and how it works from her earlier mention of it.
> 
> And I'd like clarification from House about why he thinks SR might be lying about her PR due to the vest business and that being one shot and we did discuss this but I told him SR can't coordinate with Cafe and Cafe claimed fireproof. I think he was trying to look suspicious to avoid the NK by what he said but that doesn't matter now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fair enough.
> 
> Honestly, I can't imagine that SR just came up with this Iceproof and I had the exact opposite ability. It would only make sense to have one fireproof and one iceproof. Why would Wake make it so it was so unbalanced with scum not being able to kill one another, etc. He had to set some sort of something up to protect us somehow. And what would be the point of SR mentioning she lost her ability morning of day 5 to let Ice know they can kill her now? What to draw Mertex to protect her? Ice could have offed Mertex easily.
Click to expand...


Yeah, this is the part I don't get. I don't think either of you could possibly be lying so I don't know why he'd try to cast doubt on SR right now. It's odd.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Official Usmb Mafia Game 5 A Game Of Fire And Ice day 6 Page 252 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

9/15 @ 10:10pm was the lynch of Sam.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep! I had posted the mystery action quote in Central asking everyone what their thoughts on it were. Sam responded about the day vig ability appearing as a possibility. It's an odd coincidence that House suddenly mentions that to you, Wolf, in ya'lls neighborhood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm confused because I thought he mentioned it after Sam was dead but Sam told you guys the same day? Yeah, that is kind of strange. I have to go see when Sam died.
Click to expand...


No, Aye asked because that is what was posted after Gath was lynched IIRC, she asked at 11 AMish on the morning of the 13th. Sam was next on the block and was in a poor mood he was mad at me and telling me to back off of him on the game thread ( I said he was next, several times) and told him I thought he was scum in Central. Aye asked what everyone thought that meant ( Wake stating something would be reveled) and he answered.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep! I had posted the mystery action quote in Central asking everyone what their thoughts on it were. Sam responded about the day vig ability appearing as a possibility. It's an odd coincidence that House suddenly mentions that to you, Wolf, in ya'lls neighborhood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm confused because I thought he mentioned it after Sam was dead but Sam told you guys the same day? Yeah, that is kind of strange. I have to go see when Sam died.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, Aye asked because that is what was posted after Gath was lynched IIRC, she asked at 11 AMish on the morning of the 13th. Sam was next on the block and was in a poor mood he was mad at me and telling me to back off of him on the game thread ( I said he was next, several times) and told him I thought he was scum in Central. Aye asked what everyone thought that meant ( Wake stating something would be reveled) and he answered.
Click to expand...


Oh he gave me hell too. I don't think he liked any of us that were talking about him here and trying to figure him out. His attitude changed completely once I called him out on this.

So, I will grant you that him talking about a vig shot manifesting itself on D5 and House telling me right before D5 is a very odd coincidence. House would not know about this convo in Central. It's very odd. House has some explaining to do.


----------



## Wolfsister77

FoS: House

Explain yourself.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep! I had posted the mystery action quote in Central asking everyone what their thoughts on it were. Sam responded about the day vig ability appearing as a possibility. It's an odd coincidence that House suddenly mentions that to you, Wolf, in ya'lls neighborhood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm confused because I thought he mentioned it after Sam was dead but Sam told you guys the same day? Yeah, that is kind of strange. I have to go see when Sam died.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, Aye asked because that is what was posted after Gath was lynched IIRC, she asked at 11 AMish on the morning of the 13th. Sam was next on the block and was in a poor mood he was mad at me and telling me to back off of him on the game thread ( I said he was next, several times) and told him I thought he was scum in Central. Aye asked what everyone thought that meant ( Wake stating something would be reveled) and he answered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh he gave me hell too. I don't think he liked any of us that were talking about him here and trying to figure him out. His attitude changed completely once I called him out on this.
> 
> So, I will grant you that him talking about a vig shot manifesting itself on D5 and House telling me right before D5 is a very odd coincidence. House would not know about this convo in Central. It's very odd. House has some explaining to do.
Click to expand...


I think Sam mentioned it to give some cred to the claim in case it came up later. And since House claims it fell in his lap I doubt Wake would make up a VIG all of a sudden, why would he take SR's immunity and then hand out a death sentence to another player? It makes sense IMO, why not just allow SR to keep her immunity?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Now, I don't care if the neighborhood QT's are locked even thought they won't be because now I feel all convos should be out in the open from here on out in the GT for the rest of the game, IMO.


----------



## House

I already told you to lynch me, I'm not intimidated by any FoS.

I never said Cafe or Scarlet lied, I said there is strategic value in allowing scum to have a vest if the failed kill attempts give different messages.  If you are going to reference my QT posts, at least do it accurately.
*
Still mid-shift, stopped for fuel and a snack.*


----------



## CaféAuLait

IIRC, I recall House discussing the VIG ability when Aye was speaking about hers. I need to go back to that. And I need to go back to SRs gambit where she was asking someone to claim VIG and House commented on it, I almost swore he said having a VIG makes no sense.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep! I had posted the mystery action quote in Central asking everyone what their thoughts on it were. Sam responded about the day vig ability appearing as a possibility. It's an odd coincidence that House suddenly mentions that to you, Wolf, in ya'lls neighborhood.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm confused because I thought he mentioned it after Sam was dead but Sam told you guys the same day? Yeah, that is kind of strange. I have to go see when Sam died.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, Aye asked because that is what was posted after Gath was lynched IIRC, she asked at 11 AMish on the morning of the 13th. Sam was next on the block and was in a poor mood he was mad at me and telling me to back off of him on the game thread ( I said he was next, several times) and told him I thought he was scum in Central. Aye asked what everyone thought that meant ( Wake stating something would be reveled) and he answered.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh he gave me hell too. I don't think he liked any of us that were talking about him here and trying to figure him out. His attitude changed completely once I called him out on this.
> 
> So, I will grant you that him talking about a vig shot manifesting itself on D5 and House telling me right before D5 is a very odd coincidence. House would not know about this convo in Central. It's very odd. House has some explaining to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Sam mentioned it to give some cred to the claim in case it came up later. And since House claims it fell in his lap I doubt Wake would make up a VIG all of a sudden, why would he take SR's immunity and then hand out a death sentence to another player? It makes sense IMO, why not just allow SR to keep her immunity?
Click to expand...


Yeah, if he claims it suddenly appeared, he is lying. I need clarification from him on this one to see if he had it since the beginning or is claiming it just showed up. If he's claiming it just showed up, after that statement from Sam in Central, that's very, very suspicious then. No PR's suddenly show up like that that I've ever heard of. Would love to get SR's opinion on that also.


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> I already told you to lynch me, I'm not intimidated by any FoS.
> 
> *I never said Cafe or Scarlet lied*, I said there is strategic value in allowing scum to have a vest if the failed kill attempts give different messages.  If you are going to reference my QT posts, at least do it accurately.
> *
> Still mid-shift, stopped for fuel and a snack.*



Then why do we need to take a closer look at Scarlet as you stated below?



House said:


> I've wasted too much of today on a "30 minute break".
> I have to make my way to Cali, so I'll check in later tonight.
> Good luck, town.
> *PS: Take a closer look at Scarlet when I flip.  She's been tunneling like whoa*.



(emphasis added)

It implies she is lying House.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> I already told you to lynch me, I'm not intimidated by any FoS.
> 
> I never said Cafe or Scarlet lied, I said there is strategic value in allowing scum to have a vest if the failed kill attempts give different messages.  If you are going to reference my QT posts, at least do it accurately.
> *
> Still mid-shift, stopped for fuel and a snack.*



I'm going to check the QT now to make sure I have it right and will bring back post numbers, etc.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already told you to lynch me, I'm not intimidated by any FoS.
> 
> I never said Cafe or Scarlet lied, I said there is strategic value in allowing scum to have a vest if the failed kill attempts give different messages.  If you are going to reference my QT posts, at least do it accurately.
> *
> Still mid-shift, stopped for fuel and a snack.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to check the QT now to make sure I have it right and will bring back post numbers, etc.
Click to expand...



It really does not matter Wolf, but please do provide the numbers. House implied SR was lying here:

Official Usmb Mafia Game 5 A Game Of Fire And Ice day 6 Page 181 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

After he said to take a closer look at SR since 'she was tunneling like woah".


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already told you to lynch me, I'm not intimidated by any FoS.
> 
> I never said Cafe or Scarlet lied, I said there is strategic value in allowing scum to have a vest if the failed kill attempts give different messages.  If you are going to reference my QT posts, at least do it accurately.
> *
> Still mid-shift, stopped for fuel and a snack.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to check the QT now to make sure I have it right and will bring back post numbers, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It really does not matter Wolf, but please do provide the numbers. House implied SR was lying here:
> 
> Official Usmb Mafia Game 5 A Game Of Fire And Ice day 6 Page 181 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> After he said to take a closer look at SR since 'she was tunneling like woah".
Click to expand...


I didn't have to look far. Post 849 he says straight out SR lied about being ice proof because she had a vest. So yes, he did say Scarlet lied.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Can you give us a date there Wolf when and why he was calling her a liar may help as well.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Can you give us a date there Wolf when and why he was calling her a liar may help as well.



Yep, that post 849 where he said SR lied about being ice proof because she had a vest was today.

Post 780 and 782 on 8-19 he said SR saying her vest was a replaced with a fake was a fake PR claim since vest means she not immune. He said vest means one-shot. 

Post 786 says since he is calling out SR, if he dies she is scum.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Ladies, do we have a consensus, Dr. House is really a scum ridden "Dr. Evil"  as I said last night or are we giving him time to respond to these allegations.  We know where SR stands as she has been asking for this vote. Math?

Oh where oh where is SR and Math?  

Wolf, I would be the hammer, yes?


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already told you to lynch me, I'm not intimidated by any FoS.
> 
> *I never said Cafe or Scarlet lied*, I said there is strategic value in allowing scum to have a vest if the failed kill attempts give different messages.  If you are going to reference my QT posts, at least do it accurately.
> *
> Still mid-shift, stopped for fuel and a snack.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why do we need to take a closer look at Scarlet as you stated below?
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've wasted too much of today on a "30 minute break".
> I have to make my way to Cali, so I'll check in later tonight.
> Good luck, town.
> *PS: Take a closer look at Scarlet when I flip.  She's been tunneling like whoa*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (emphasis added)
> 
> It implies she is lying House.
Click to expand...


Read the rest of the post you quoted & cherry-picked.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I say yes Cafe.

Here's another reason:

He won't use his shot even when I explained why town would win if he used it today.

If he is so sure I am town by trusting me with sensitive info. that could of gotten him NK'd if I was scum, and SR and Cafe are town-there's only 2 choices left.

All he would of had to do is shoot Aye and if wrong, we'd lynch mathblade or vice versa. Town would win.

If all we did was lynch and it was a mislynch, the next day would be a NL and he can't use it.

I explained twice how he can't use it at lylo with only 3 people. He tried to say he could shoot one and hammer the other but it doesn't work like that. I explained it twice which is why Wake said if we needed to ask him we had to ask in game. But once one person dies, the game is decided by the two who are remaining. So he doesn't need to use it then.

So if he was a town dayvig, then he knows he wins by taking out the 2 possible scum now, today. But he kept making excuses and even now, rather than do that, he wants to be lynched.

Makes me think he doesn't have the PR to use.

I told him, that if it was Aye, she'd likely take out my two biggest defenders SR and House the next 2 nights if we mislynch and get to lylo. Then it would be lylo with me, Aye, math-they'd lynch me and we'd lose, or me, Cafe, Aye-and since Cafe didn't suspect Aye we could lose then too.

I told him I did not want that. It was way too risky. Yet he kept making excuses. If he had the PR, he'd use it correctly.

And now, going after SR? So what does he want if scum? SR lynched now? To make it to lylo with me and Aye so he can win?

My guess is he wanted me with him at lylo so he can win. And that's why he didn't want me to tell town.

I think the last is probably House guys. This is why things were not fitting together for me.

And let's not forget this: He claimed VT awhile back.


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already told you to lynch me, I'm not intimidated by any FoS.
> 
> I never said Cafe or Scarlet lied, I said there is strategic value in allowing scum to have a vest if the failed kill attempts give different messages.  If you are going to reference my QT posts, at least do it accurately.
> *
> Still mid-shift, stopped for fuel and a snack.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to check the QT now to make sure I have it right and will bring back post numbers, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It really does not matter Wolf, but please do provide the numbers. House implied SR was lying here:
> 
> Official Usmb Mafia Game 5 A Game Of Fire And Ice day 6 Page 181 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> After he said to take a closer look at SR since 'she was tunneling like woah".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't have to look far. Post 849 he says straight out SR lied about being ice proof because she had a vest. So yes, he did say Scarlet lied.
Click to expand...


I never said she lied about having a vest. Get your facts straight.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already told you to lynch me, I'm not intimidated by any FoS.
> 
> I never said Cafe or Scarlet lied, I said there is strategic value in allowing scum to have a vest if the failed kill attempts give different messages.  If you are going to reference my QT posts, at least do it accurately.
> *
> Still mid-shift, stopped for fuel and a snack.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to check the QT now to make sure I have it right and will bring back post numbers, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It really does not matter Wolf, but please do provide the numbers. House implied SR was lying here:
> 
> Official Usmb Mafia Game 5 A Game Of Fire And Ice day 6 Page 181 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> After he said to take a closer look at SR since 'she was tunneling like woah".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't have to look far. Post 849 he says straight out SR lied about being ice proof because she had a vest. So yes, he did say Scarlet lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said she lied about having a vest. Get your facts straight.
Click to expand...


You said she lied about being ice immune because she had a vest. Re-read what you quoted. Re-read the post in the QT. I never said you said she lied about having a vest and you know that. My facts are straight. Are yours?


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already told you to lynch me, I'm not intimidated by any FoS.
> 
> I never said Cafe or Scarlet lied, I said there is strategic value in allowing scum to have a vest if the failed kill attempts give different messages.  If you are going to reference my QT posts, at least do it accurately.
> *
> Still mid-shift, stopped for fuel and a snack.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to check the QT now to make sure I have it right and will bring back post numbers, etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It really does not matter Wolf, but please do provide the numbers. House implied SR was lying here:
> 
> Official Usmb Mafia Game 5 A Game Of Fire And Ice day 6 Page 181 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> After he said to take a closer look at SR since 'she was tunneling like woah".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't have to look far. Post 849 he says straight out SR lied about being ice proof because she had a vest. So yes, he did say Scarlet lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said she lied about having a vest. Get your facts straight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said she lied about being ice immune because she had a vest. Re-read what you quoted. Re-read the post in the QT. I never said you said she lied about having a vest and you know that. My facts are straight. Are yours?
Click to expand...


Mine are fine as wine.

However, y'all are all kinds of drenched in WIFOM, so hurry up and lynch me so you can get back to the game.

I'm not answering shit, I've been begging for the lynch for hours.

If I could just ask one thing... please give Scarlet the honor of hammering me. It'd make both our days.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to check the QT now to make sure I have it right and will bring back post numbers, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really does not matter Wolf, but please do provide the numbers. House implied SR was lying here:
> 
> Official Usmb Mafia Game 5 A Game Of Fire And Ice day 6 Page 181 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> After he said to take a closer look at SR since 'she was tunneling like woah".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't have to look far. Post 849 he says straight out SR lied about being ice proof because she had a vest. So yes, he did say Scarlet lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said she lied about having a vest. Get your facts straight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said she lied about being ice immune because she had a vest. Re-read what you quoted. Re-read the post in the QT. I never said you said she lied about having a vest and you know that. My facts are straight. Are yours?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mine are fine as wine.
> 
> However, y'all are all kinds of drenched in WIFOM, so hurry up and lynch me so you can get back to the game.
> 
> I'm not answering shit, I've been begging for the lynch for hours.
> 
> If I could just ask one thing... please give Scarlet the honor of hammering me. It'd make both our days.
Click to expand...


Why won't you prove yourself and use your PR correctly? If you are who you say you are, then you are playing anti-town by wanting to be lynched. 

So why won't you save yourself and give town a win?


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already told you to lynch me, I'm not intimidated by any FoS.
> 
> *I never said Cafe or Scarlet lied*, I said there is strategic value in allowing scum to have a vest if the failed kill attempts give different messages.  If you are going to reference my QT posts, at least do it accurately.
> *
> Still mid-shift, stopped for fuel and a snack.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why do we need to take a closer look at Scarlet as you stated below?
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've wasted too much of today on a "30 minute break".
> I have to make my way to Cali, so I'll check in later tonight.
> Good luck, town.
> *PS: Take a closer look at Scarlet when I flip.  She's been tunneling like whoa*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (emphasis added)
> 
> It implies she is lying House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I did read it all House.
> 
> *"PS: Take a closer look at Scarlet when I flip. She's been tunneling like whoa" *
> 
> ^ You implied with that quote she was full of it.
> 
> Not to mention Wolf states you out and out called SR a Liar in your hood TODAY.
> 
> Read the rest of the post you quoted & cherry-picked.
Click to expand...


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already told you to lynch me, I'm not intimidated by any FoS.
> 
> *I never said Cafe or Scarlet lied*, I said there is strategic value in allowing scum to have a vest if the failed kill attempts give different messages.  If you are going to reference my QT posts, at least do it accurately.
> *
> Still mid-shift, stopped for fuel and a snack.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why do we need to take a closer look at Scarlet as you stated below?
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've wasted too much of today on a "30 minute break".
> I have to make my way to Cali, so I'll check in later tonight.
> Good luck, town.
> *PS: Take a closer look at Scarlet when I flip.  She's been tunneling like whoa*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (emphasis added)
> 
> It implies she is lying House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read the rest of the post you quoted & cherry-picked.
Click to expand...



LOL Okay here is the WHOLE post:



House said:


> I've wasted too much of today on a "30 minute break".
> I have to make my way to Cali, so I'll check in later tonight.
> Good luck, town.
> *PS: Take a closer look at Scarlet when I flip.  She's been tunneling like whoa*.





I did read it all House.

*"PS: Take a closer look at Scarlet when I flip. She's been tunneling like whoa" *

^ You implied with that quote she was full of it. Do tell what I cherry picked!


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already told you to lynch me, I'm not intimidated by any FoS.
> 
> *I never said Cafe or Scarlet lied*, I said there is strategic value in allowing scum to have a vest if the failed kill attempts give different messages.  If you are going to reference my QT posts, at least do it accurately.
> *
> Still mid-shift, stopped for fuel and a snack.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why do we need to take a closer look at Scarlet as you stated below?
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've wasted too much of today on a "30 minute break".
> I have to make my way to Cali, so I'll check in later tonight.
> Good luck, town.
> *PS: Take a closer look at Scarlet when I flip.  She's been tunneling like whoa*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (emphasis added)
> 
> It implies she is lying House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read the rest of the post you quoted & cherry-picked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL Okay here is the WHOLE post:
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've wasted too much of today on a "30 minute break".
> I have to make my way to Cali, so I'll check in later tonight.
> Good luck, town.
> *PS: Take a closer look at Scarlet when I flip.  She's been tunneling like whoa*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did read it all House.
> 
> *"PS: Take a closer look at Scarlet when I flip. She's been tunneling like whoa"*
> 
> ^ You implied with that quote she was full of it. Do tell what I cherry picked!
Click to expand...


You obviously cherry-picked the pay you bolded.

What you ignored was the bit after it.

That is all I have to say.  Lynch me, but please let Scarlet hammer me.

Closing this tab, see ya on the other side.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to check the QT now to make sure I have it right and will bring back post numbers, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It really does not matter Wolf, but please do provide the numbers. House implied SR was lying here:
> 
> Official Usmb Mafia Game 5 A Game Of Fire And Ice day 6 Page 181 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum
> 
> After he said to take a closer look at SR since 'she was tunneling like woah".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't have to look far. Post 849 he says straight out SR lied about being ice proof because she had a vest. So yes, he did say Scarlet lied.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never said she lied about having a vest. Get your facts straight.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You said she lied about being ice immune because she had a vest. Re-read what you quoted. Re-read the post in the QT. I never said you said she lied about having a vest and you know that. My facts are straight. Are yours?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mine are fine as wine.
> 
> However, y'all are all kinds of drenched in WIFOM, so hurry up and lynch me so you can get back to the game.
> 
> I'm not answering shit, I've been begging for the lynch for hours.
> 
> If I could just ask one thing... please give Scarlet the honor of hammering me. It'd make both our days.
Click to expand...


I think you not wanting to defend yourself or answer questions is very telling. SR is already voting you so can't hammer.


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already told you to lynch me, I'm not intimidated by any FoS.
> 
> *I never said Cafe or Scarlet lied*, I said there is strategic value in allowing scum to have a vest if the failed kill attempts give different messages.  If you are going to reference my QT posts, at least do it accurately.
> *
> Still mid-shift, stopped for fuel and a snack.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why do we need to take a closer look at Scarlet as you stated below?
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've wasted too much of today on a "30 minute break".
> I have to make my way to Cali, so I'll check in later tonight.
> Good luck, town.
> *PS: Take a closer look at Scarlet when I flip.  She's been tunneling like whoa*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (emphasis added)
> 
> It implies she is lying House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read the rest of the post you quoted & cherry-picked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL Okay here is the WHOLE post:
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've wasted too much of today on a "30 minute break".
> I have to make my way to Cali, so I'll check in later tonight.
> Good luck, town.
> *PS: Take a closer look at Scarlet when I flip.  She's been tunneling like whoa*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did read it all House.
> 
> *"PS: Take a closer look at Scarlet when I flip. She's been tunneling like whoa"*
> 
> ^ You implied with that quote she was full of it. Do tell what I cherry picked!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You obviously cherry-picked the pay you bolded.
> 
> What you ignored was the bit after it.
> 
> That is all I have to say.  Lynch me, but please let Scarlet hammer me.
> 
> Closing this tab, see ya on the other side.
Click to expand...





House said:


> I've wasted too much of today on a "30 minute break".
> I have to make my way to Cali, so I'll check in later tonight.
> Good luck, town.
> PS: Take a closer look at Scarlet when I flip.  She's been tunneling like whoa.




What is after:
*PS: Take a closer look at Scarlet when I flip.  She's been tunneling like whoa"


Something written in "Dr. Evil "disappearing ink? *


----------



## CaféAuLait

Am I hammer Wolf? Are there 3 votes?


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already told you to lynch me, I'm not intimidated by any FoS.
> 
> *I never said Cafe or Scarlet lied*, I said there is strategic value in allowing scum to have a vest if the failed kill attempts give different messages.  If you are going to reference my QT posts, at least do it accurately.
> *
> Still mid-shift, stopped for fuel and a snack.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then why do we need to take a closer look at Scarlet as you stated below?
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've wasted too much of today on a "30 minute break".
> I have to make my way to Cali, so I'll check in later tonight.
> Good luck, town.
> *PS: Take a closer look at Scarlet when I flip.  She's been tunneling like whoa*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> (emphasis added)
> 
> It implies she is lying House.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read the rest of the post you quoted & cherry-picked.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL Okay here is the WHOLE post:
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've wasted too much of today on a "30 minute break".
> I have to make my way to Cali, so I'll check in later tonight.
> Good luck, town.
> *PS: Take a closer look at Scarlet when I flip.  She's been tunneling like whoa*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did read it all House.
> 
> *"PS: Take a closer look at Scarlet when I flip. She's been tunneling like whoa"*
> 
> ^ You implied with that quote she was full of it. Do tell what I cherry picked!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You obviously cherry-picked the pay you bolded.
> 
> What you ignored was the bit after it.
> 
> That is all I have to say.  Lynch me, but please let Scarlet hammer me.
> 
> Closing this tab, see ya on the other side.
Click to expand...


Yep, you are not town then if you are giving up and running away. SR can't hammer. She's already voting you. Cafe can. See ya next game.

*Vote: House*


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Am I hammer Wolf? Are there 3 votes?



Yes and yes. Go for it.


----------



## CaféAuLait

*Vote: House AKA Dr. Evil *


----------



## CaféAuLait

@Wake


----------



## Wolfsister77

That's a hammer and that's a lynch and that's a town win!!


----------



## Wolfsister77

I don't know if Wake is online and I have to get some sleep. I'll see the conclusion tomorrow. 

You guys are going to laugh when you see how many times I said my hood was all town. WTF? How did I get put with 3 scum?


----------



## CaféAuLait

@Wolfsister77 

The reason why Aye asked for the QT to be closed is because we thought he was manipulating you or you him. It was weird the two of you seemed to disappear then you declared him town and would die for him. This is when I thought he had you wrapped around his little Dr. Evil finger.  and may be demanding:






For a town win. LOL


----------



## Wolfsister77

LOL-He was manipulating me just like Sameech was manipulating me and just like Avi was. They were all manipulating me but House was the most manipulative. He's a sneak that one is, LOL. 

Ugh-I totally fell for it too but luckily I caught on before it was too late but barely!!


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> I don't know if Wake is online and I have to get some sleep. I'll see the conclusion tomorrow.
> 
> You guys are going to laugh when you see how many times I said my hood was all town. WTF? How did I get put with 3 scum?



That was kinda crazy, you were surrounded. However, at one point I had your whole neighborhood as scum. I was almost right, until Gath confessed to me in East.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Unless... lol


----------



## Wake

*TOWN HAS WON THE GAME!!!

House, Ice Mafia Goon, has perished!

Windgale is saved!!!
*​
Everyone dead may now post.
You guys worked very quickly to uproot Scum.
So quickly, I wasn't quite prepared yet. 

Dead QT: USMB 5 Dead QT - QuickTopic free message board hosting
The Northern Citadel: The Northern Citadel - QuickTopic free message board hosting
The Southern Wetlands : The Southern Wetlands - QuickTopic free message board hosting
The Eastern Firmaments: The Eastern Firmaments - QuickTopic free message board hosting
The Western Mountains: The Western Mountains - QuickTopic free message board hosting
Central Windgale: Central Windgale - QuickTopic free message board hosting
Fire Mafia QT: Mafia 5 Fire Mafia - QuickTopic free message board hosting
Ice Mafia QT: Mafia 5 Ice Mafia - QuickTopic free message board hosting
Wake's Command Center: Wake s Command Center USMB 5 - QuickTopic free message board hosting


----------



## CaféAuLait

Woooohoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Wolfsister77

I am thrilled!!


----------



## Grandma

Congrats, Town, well done!!


----------



## Wolfsister77

Well, I have to get some sleep but I love this post from Wake's command center. 

OH GOD WOLFIE, THEY'RE ALL SCUM! THE WHOLE LOT O' THEM.

How many freaking times did I say we were all town in there? 

Wake you surrounded me.

LOL


----------



## CaféAuLait

LOL I just read that post Wolf!


----------



## House

Sam blew our win by playing like a dumbass. 

Congrats, town!

And for the record.... screw all of y'all that said there's no way this was my first time playing MafiaScum.  It totally was, and there's no strategic value to lying about it post-game.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Sam blew our win by playing like a dumbass.
> 
> Congrats, town!
> 
> And for the record.... screw all of y'all that said there's no way this was my first time playing MafiaScum.  It totally was, and there's no strategic value to lying about it post-game.



House, you did a great job for first time scum. But I was starting to doubt your claim after you wouldn't take your shot. This is why I brought it to GT. Town did to you what we did to Sameech when he lied about PR-chewed you up and spit you out, LOL.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I had fun guys. Everyone played great. It was a great game. I love that this game was our first town win and I love that I made it to the end this time. It was super fun and the set up was fantastic. Thanks to all of you for playing such a fantastic game and you were great to play with and thank you very much Wake for creating and modding the game and your support and patience.


----------



## MathBlade

Wow sis and I had D&D tonight lol.

Damn I need to sheep my sister more..:All my reads were wrong.

*hides in corner*

Congrats and scum MVP goes to House. Town MVP goes to SR (FYI those are just my votes please add yours)

See you in the AM.


----------



## Wolfsister77

IMO, House is MVP for scum, especially first time scum. Town for me is Cafe. She was extremely meticulous with those details and I feel like I worked very well with her. Many others were great too but I can only pick one in each category.


----------



## ScarletRage

Ok. I just saw we won. Sorry for being so stubborn. It took Mathblade until the last day to be townie at all. I think a big part is most people didn't understand my teachable gambit on being kill immune. I'll be making a guide as to when to lie as town. As you become more confident with town lying, that would have made me more town early on.

I'm picking Sgt. Gath as the scum MVP. I did catch him sooner than House officially but his biggest mistakes were a) having the sudden with on Mertex and Grandma and b) his deal. The first is correctable with experience. The second was an error in construction but not bad play overall. House on the other hand acted predictably for ice scum but has a more smooth tendency. I don't expect the group to agree there but I think House is the more charismatic player but Gath played the better strategy.

Town MVP is harder. Cafe was largely townread throughout the game. I would have to say Wolf here. Again it's an unorthodox choice but she said what she thought, owned it and attempted to rally the town. She wore her alignment on her sleeve which is very good for town.

TLDR; Wolf for Town MVP. Gath for Scum MVP.


----------



## ScarletRage

A very brief deception primer is now up for those of you wondering.


----------



## House

Sam's WIFOM posting kept town guessing for a ridiculously long time after he was dead, so I have to give him props for a solid long game.

Throwing himself under the bus was ridiculous, though.  If he didn't like the way I was playing, he could have talked to me about it.  We had our very own private area to iron that shit out, after all.

Gath didn't really do anything to compliment.  He was a lurker bee that followed a set course.

Avatar was clearly the brains of fire.  Sam outing him is the only reason fire got taken out so early as a team.

Cafe definitely gets Town MVP.


----------



## Mertex

MathBlade said:


> Wow sis and I had D&D tonight lol.
> 
> Damn I need to sheep my sister more..:All my reads were wrong.
> 
> *hides in corner*
> 
> Congrats and scum MVP goes to House. Town MVP goes to SR (FYI those are just my votes please add yours)
> 
> See you in the AM.




No, not all your reads were wrong....you were right about me.


----------



## Mertex

Hip, hip, hooray.....yay....Town won.  Thanks for really thinking about it and staying with the facts Cafe, Wolf, Aye, Math and SR......for a while I thought (in the dead zone) you all were going to be distracted away from House, but you stuck with it.  Wolf, I think you did a great job....saying what you believed, I knew you were Town.  Aye, you had me so confused for a while.  I knew you were Town, but I couldn't ignore the other stuff.....but toward the end I was convinced you were Town.  I never would have believed House was Scum....he played a great game for his first one.  Siding with me got me bamboozled again, like Avi did in the first game.  So, look out House.....


----------



## Shaitra

Woohoo!  Town wins!  Congrats to Wolf, Aye, Cafe, SR, and Mathblade for bringing it home for us!


----------



## ScarletRage

Mertex said:


> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow sis and I had D&D tonight lol.
> 
> Damn I need to sheep my sister more..:All my reads were wrong.
> 
> *hides in corner*
> 
> Congrats and scum MVP goes to House. Town MVP goes to SR (FYI those are just my votes please add yours)
> 
> See you in the AM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, not all your reads were wrong....you were right about me.
Click to expand...

Right. If I would have actually succeeded in Mertex it might have caused me to doubt elsewhere. The early crumbing of being a PR doesn't make any sense for a doctor. That's the kinda thing you do not start crumbing unless you have a successful heal. Rosie's death shows why.

Given the crumbing had little upside to town, I greatly figured Mertex was scum. Sometimes it helps to have newbie perspective.


----------



## ScarletRage

Mertex said:


> Hip, hip, hooray.....yay....Town won.  Thanks for really thinking about it and staying with the facts Cafe, Wolf, Aye, Math and SR......for a while I thought (in the dead zone) you all were going to be distracted away from House, but you stuck with it.  Wolf, I think you did a great job....saying what you believed, I knew you were Town.  Aye, you had me so confused for a while.  I knew you were Town, but I couldn't ignore the other stuff.....but toward the end I was convinced you were Town.  I never would have believed House was Scum....he played a great game for his first one.  Siding with me got me bamboozled again, like Avi did in the first game.  So, look out House.....


I am rarely distracted from my scumreads. Once I eliminated Math, House was in a bad position bc I was going to votepark there.


----------



## ScarletRage

House said:


> Sam blew our win by playing like a dumbass.
> 
> Congrats, town!
> 
> And for the record.... screw all of y'all that said there's no way this was my first time playing MafiaScum.  It totally was, and there's no strategic value to lying about it post-game.



Yes and Sameech coached you a little. You did pretty well for your first game. Reading the ice chat you have a little self awareness which ise useful.


----------



## Wolfsister77

SR-Thanks for your deception primer and what you said about my play. I enjoyed playing with you-as long as we are both town that is, and it was great fun. You had your reads correct at the end there better than anyone. House scum, me town. I think you were the first one to suspect Gath although I did vote for him early and for some reason didn't follow through with it. 

This is the first game I've made it to endgame and I am pretty happy with how it went at the end there. In the beginning-that was only so-so for me. I do better when things are narrowed down some. And wearing my alignment on my sleeve being good for town-glad someone thought so. I took some heat for that but the biggest town tell for me his being very active and honest. 

Now, I need to serious work on my scum game so I can replicate that or work on my town game so it isn't exactly the same every time so I won't be quite so easy to read as either alignment so I can actually play a good scum game sometime.

And I also need to work on not acting so scummy as town in the beginning of the game-that comment Aye brought forward that her and Cafe thought was creepy about who was going to be around N2 with my creepy answer asking where my mind was-I'm surprised I didn't eat rope for that. 

And darn it scum totally manipulated me in the hood. Although thankfully I caught onto it eventually. I learned A LOT about neighborhoods. Like, for example, DO NOT call everyone you are town for one, LOL. Seriously though I really did not think it was possible for 3 out of 4 to be scum to be in one when there were 4 hoods or for both scums from a team to be together but SR was right-random is random. 

Plus, I think that was too much fodder for Wake's amusement, LOL. J/K 

I haven't had time to do more than skim the QT's but I'll read them and I'm sure they will be almost as fascinating as the game to see what the thinking was knowing how it ends.

P.S. Thanks Mertex for you kind words too. Skimming the dz, I have to say thanks to Sameech for his nice words too although you stinker-you messed with me a lot in this game. But all in good fun. 

Thanks again everyone!! Despite my bitching in the beginning, I would have to say this was my favorite game to play here-hands down, thanks again Wake.


----------



## Avatar4321

I'm annoyed. I should have realized house was scum when he starter complaining about the number of places he had to post on day one.

and I'm annoyed that I freaking handed Sam to you guys in a ribbon and it still took you a mislynch and a couple weeks of discussion to figure out he was scum when it was obvious the second he started going after me.

if I had known that you guys wouldn't be convinced I would have bluffed with my jail key. Thank you for that btw Rosie.

oh well you guys won. Good job


----------



## ScarletRage

Avatar, the biggest reason you were not believed was that a) you were known scum and b) Sam's PR mistake occurred later.

Scum have an interest in lying to lynch a PR so your claim was weaker. If you flipped town, Sameech was autolynch.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wolf no problem on writing that up. I felt it was necessary because no one understood what I was doing. That actually helped i  the endgame because I knew scum had to be House or Mathblade. Icescum would not let a claim like that alone.


----------



## sameech

House said:


> Sam's WIFOM posting kept town guessing for a ridiculously long time after he was dead, so I have to give him props for a solid long game.
> 
> Throwing himself under the bus was ridiculous, though.  If he didn't like the way I was playing, he could have talked to me about it.  We had our very own private area to iron that shit out, after all.
> 
> Gath didn't really do anything to compliment.  He was a lurker bee that followed a set course.
> 
> Avatar was clearly the brains of fire.  Sam outing him is the only reason fire got taken out so early as a team.
> 
> Cafe definitely gets Town MVP.



@House I have no problem with your play other than I warned you not to rely on Wolf to get us there and you tripled down on that.  You just happened to have picked the absolute worst fake claim one can pick.  I didn't throw myself under the bus over you.  I was setting up the twilight A-Z thing to happen at the best time for it to happen, but Gath went all I don't know what.  He knew I was scum and I said openly what would happen at twilight and he outed himself and us and blew his team's chances and ours.  You did fine.  Once the game was busted there was no way we could have won.

@Wolfsister77 The reason I kept you in the hotseat was because House said he had posted in the GT about me going to a funeral.  I hadn't mentioned that in the GT or North, so you could have busted us both had you noticed.  I was talking crap about you in Central because I knew it would keep Aye distracted until about the time that happened and then I turned up the heat all over the place so you would not be looking back.  I intentionally made that FA "slip up" in North so you would be the one to find it.  House didn't know what I was doing because I didn't care to discuss it with him that much until I was in with both feet because I would have done it with or without his approval.  

I knew House was scum before I got the role PM BTW.  That is why I kept trying to drop the hot potato on @CaféAuLait as soon as I got in the game.  If you go back to the Moonglow thing about the time I entered the GT, you will see that House's language clearly indicated he did not know the town win condition--in two consecutive posts he still couched it as not to commit to that being the town win condition just in case he was wrong, so I kept pushing that off onto Cafe over 1 post in case she was scum too are to distract from house


----------



## sameech

.....We didn't know the town win condition really.  We did not get it until after that fight broke out, which is another reason I suspected Cafe for awhile when she referenced it being in a second PM to scum.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> I'm annoyed. I should have realized house was scum when he starter complaining about the number of places he had to post on day one.
> 
> and I'm annoyed that I freaking handed Sam to you guys in a ribbon and it still took you a mislynch and a couple weeks of discussion to figure out he was scum when it was obvious the second he started going after me.
> 
> if I had known that you guys wouldn't be convinced I would have bluffed with my jail key. Thank you for that btw Rosie.
> 
> oh well you guys won. Good job



Avi-I saw a lot of frustration from you in the dz over this but you have to understand you were scum. Why should we automatically believe scum on anything? If Sam had a PR, I wanted to make sure not to mislynch. And you'll note by Wake's comments in the dz and you being able to see North, that I did eventually catch onto this and question Sam in North bring it to the GT. The neighborhoods really hurt scum this game because that's one reason House was hurt, that gambit in the hood, I eventually caught it and so did Care and Aye who would not have let me get away with not revealing it. They knew what was up and eventually I did too. Then that was it for House. So yes, I am slow at reading between the lines but I eventually will catch onto things. 

And overall, I loved the neighborhood dynamic despite the fact I was stuck with 3 scum. It was still fun and added a lot to the game. I would vote to have neighborhoods again but play them much differently as far as what I reveal in them or how quickly I trust anyone.


----------



## Wake

If we play with special abilities again in the future, I'm going to divide them among the Days, to make them less explosive and frequent.

I never should have included the elemental BP statuses for Town. If I hadn't the game would have been, I think, way more nail-biting.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> If we play with special abilities again in the future, I'm going to divide them among the Days, to make them less explosive and frequent.
> 
> I never should have included the elemental BP statuses for Town. If I hadn't the game would have been, I think, way more nail-biting.



The only issue I had with the abilities was them all having to be used the first 2 days. That was just so chaotic. But once that was out of the way, things were fine. I'd love to have them more spread out as to when they can be used but not in a way to give an advantage to any one side. And it probably would of been better to just have Cafe and SR be one-shot deals instead of permanent but I really like the idea of them being there to counteract that scum can't kill each other.


----------



## Wake

ALRIGHT, who wants to play this carbon copy again, but WITHOUT BP for Town?  j/k

We'll call it *Earth* vs *Wind*.

Ninja'd.


----------



## sameech

Wolfsister77 said:


> Avi-I saw a lot of frustration from you in the dz over this but you have to understand you were scum. Why should we automatically believe scum on anything? If Sam had a PR, I wanted to make sure not to mislynch. And you'll note by Wake's comments in the dz and you being able to see North, that I did eventually catch onto this and question Sam in North bring it to the GT. The neighborhoods really hurt scum this game because that's one reason House was hurt, that gambit in the hood, I eventually caught it and so did Care and Aye who would not have let me get away with not revealing it. They knew what was up and eventually I did too. Then that was it for House. So yes, I am slow at reading between the lines but I eventually will catch onto things.
> 
> And overall, I loved the neighborhood dynamic despite the fact I was stuck with 3 scum. It was still fun and added a lot to the game. I would vote to have neighborhoods again but play them much differently as far as what I reveal in them or how quickly I trust anyone.




That was just keystone cops coincidence.  I had no idea House would fake claim, let alone fake claim _THAT_.  LOL  I was just throwing as much WIFOM in the game as I could and House stumbled into it in the worst possible way.  Other than not wanting him to rely on you, I really had no end game plan with House.  He just needed to be out there on his own.  He held you guys off longer than I thought when he threw that dayvig thing out there.  If I had been town, I would have instalynched him on that claim because it was either a lie or was in newby hands who would likely hit town.

If Rosie had not just been NK'd, I would have had to approach that situation differently.  It took so long because people hoped it would be true being down a cop so early.  His play at the end of day 1 in central should have set off alarms in more people's heads.  it was obvious scum play.  Independent of my situation in the game, I was so disheartened by town play days 1 and 2 that I cannot even put it into words how depressing it was with so many people with 4 games under their belt to be fumbling so badly.


----------



## Wolfsister77

sameech said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Avi-I saw a lot of frustration from you in the dz over this but you have to understand you were scum. Why should we automatically believe scum on anything? If Sam had a PR, I wanted to make sure not to mislynch. And you'll note by Wake's comments in the dz and you being able to see North, that I did eventually catch onto this and question Sam in North bring it to the GT. The neighborhoods really hurt scum this game because that's one reason House was hurt, that gambit in the hood, I eventually caught it and so did Care and Aye who would not have let me get away with not revealing it. They knew what was up and eventually I did too. Then that was it for House. So yes, I am slow at reading between the lines but I eventually will catch onto things.
> 
> And overall, I loved the neighborhood dynamic despite the fact I was stuck with 3 scum. It was still fun and added a lot to the game. I would vote to have neighborhoods again but play them much differently as far as what I reveal in them or how quickly I trust anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was just keystone cops coincidence.  I had no idea House would fake claim, let alone fake claim _THAT_.  LOL  I was just throwing as much WIFOM in the game as I could and House stumbled into it in the worst possible way.  Other than not wanting him to rely on you, I really had no end game plan with House.  He just needed to be out there on his own.  He held you guys off longer than I thought when he threw that dayvig thing out there.  If I had been town, I would have instalynched him on that claim because it was either a lie or was in newby hands who would likely hit town.
> 
> If Rosie had not just been NK'd, I would have had to approach that situation differently.  It took so long because people hoped it would be true being down a cop so early.  His play at the end of day 1 in central should have set off alarms in more people's heads.  it was obvious scum play.  Independent of my situation in the game, I was so disheartened by town play days 1 and 2 that I cannot even put it into words how depressing it was with so many people with 4 games under their belt to be fumbling so badly.
Click to expand...


Well, the thing about the davig gambit it is I had no clue if it was possible or not and knew nothing about that role. Although I believed and trusted House at first, I had a nagging doubt in the back of my mind the whole time that wouldn't go away. When he wouldn't take his shot when I asked him to over and over and when it was a perfect time to do so, I knew he was lying scum. Just had to work it out with town, and he was gone.

You are right, town did not play well in the beginning. I personally, did not play well, I was too scummy and people were FoSing me in the QT's and the GT. BUT, I am extremely happy with town's endgame play. To me, that shows a group that has grown as players and that's why I put that braggy post in the game Cafe said was braggy, and I'm glad SR recognized I was trying to rally town. She is from a different place so doesn't know the dynamics here and it is a sad fact that town here, including me, will look for the negative in people's posts sometimes when none is intended. It is getting better, but still an issue. 

It is interesting to read what others say about your play in the QT's. I'm not done yet but I will write down specific posts I think are good to reference regarding my play and what I can improve on because you are right in what you said in the dz Sameech, I am trying to improve. It is a welcome relief to see more positive this time than all the garbage I saw in game 3 in the QT's. Not that there wasn't plenty of crap talk but as long as it is about the game and gameplay and not personal, it is acceptable.  It's not so much that I care what others think of me personally but I look at what others say about my play to see how I can improve or change so I'm not so easily read in the future.

I find it sad what is happening with Rosie, Grandma, Mertex-Why can't they just talk and keep the personal shit out and just say-you need to improve here and here's why and the other person say the will work on that so they can still play together? I am much more frustrated with players who don't contribute anything or do nothing to improve every game then people who are wrong but still try hard. I really like all 3 of them but I sympathize with Mertex because I got similar crap in game 3 and she can probably take it better than me but we are all human and do have feelings, despite Mafia being hardcore. 

Just my thoughts.


----------



## Wolfsister77

sameech said:


> That was just keystone cops coincidence.  I had no idea House would fake claim, let alone fake claim _THAT_.  LOL  I was just throwing as much WIFOM in the game as I could and House stumbled into it in the worst possible way.  Other than not wanting him to rely on you, I really had no end game plan with House.  He just needed to be out there on his own.  He held you guys off longer than I thought when he threw that dayvig thing out there.  If I had been town, I would have instalynched him on that claim because it was either a lie or was in newby hands who would likely hit town.



Oh, and House relying on me so much-why didn't I recognize that blatant scum buddying? LOL For some reason that came off as town to me and I think I just refused to believe a 3rd scum could be in our hood. Luckily, he was caught anyway.


----------



## ScarletRage

Wake said:


> If we play with special abilities again in the future, I'm going to divide them among the Days, to make them less explosive and frequent.
> 
> I never should have included the elemental BP statuses for Town. If I hadn't the game would have been, I think, way more nail-biting.



I do think the bp statuses were good but scum should have had a PR or daytalk. If they had daytalk, the setup was balanced.

In the original fire and scum, the doctor wasnot macho. The town lost a fair amount by having the cop not be healable.

If you were going to change anything, I would take out the green dots.


----------



## House

Wake said:


> If we play with special abilities again in the future, I'm going to divide them among the Days, to make them less explosive and frequent.
> 
> I never should have included the elemental BP statuses for Town. If I hadn't the game would have been, I think, way more nail-biting.



True. Unkillable is broken.


----------



## RosieS

I kinda like how my new Sam-immune vest fits. Rather shapely!

Sam is kinda butthurt so I will say no more.

<wicked, evil grin>

Regards from Rosie


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wake said:


> ALRIGHT, who wants to play this carbon copy again, but WITHOUT BP for Town?  j/k
> 
> We'll call it *Earth* vs *Wind*.
> 
> Ninja'd.



@Wake 

I'm up for it!


----------



## House

Wake said:


> ALRIGHT, who wants to play this carbon copy again, but WITHOUT BP for Town?  j/k
> 
> We'll call it *Earth* vs *Wind*.
> 
> Ninja'd.



I'm totally in.

If I could make a request... please leave the time limits off the green dots. That contributed a fair amount to the ability flood right off the bat, imho.


----------



## Avatar4321

we could do a game with fire ice wind and earth. The opposite groups can't kill each other but can kill the others. Like fire can't kill ice but could kill wind and earth. Make four teams plus the town. It be complicated but could be cool. You'd need lots of players


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Avatar4321 said:


> we could do a game with fire ice wind and earth. The opposite groups can't kill each other but can kill the others. Like fire can't kill ice but could kill wind and earth. Make four teams plus the town. It be complicated but could be cool. You'd need lots of players



I'd go for that. We'd need about 40 players though. LOL


----------



## Wake

Scum did have Daytalk in this game, too, which lead to enhanced minute-by-minute coordination.


----------



## House

Wake said:


> Scum did have Daytalk in this game, too, which lead to enhanced minute-by-minute coordination.



Not really, considering Sam was rarely around (when I was), lol.


----------



## Wake

I'm a bit tuckered out. Just returned home from a 3-day shift, and am also a little burnt out from Mafia. I'm playing in one and starting in another tomorrow, and the former has been very draining. It requires a lot of mental energy to play Mafia. Or maybe I'm simply an idiot. 

Right now I'm carefully etching into existence the details of what I call "Forever" Roles. They're roles that are well-rounded, and can be added to virtually any game (stored for use in the future). I'll share this one with you guys.



> Welcome, *_____*. You are the *Town Cheesemaker*.
> 
> *Alignment*
> You are part of the *Town*. You win once all threats to the Town are dead, and at least one member of Town is living.
> 
> *Basic Abilities*
> 
> 
> 
> *Post* You may post in-thread.
> 
> 
> 
> *Vote* You may vote in-thread.
> 
> *Special Abilities*
> 
> 
> 
> *Cheesemaking* Each Night select up to five players. Give each of them a different kind of cheese. Players will be given an image and name of a specific cheese via PM by the mod (nothing else).
> 
> 
> 
> *Free Cheese Sample* Every time you are visited during the Night, you give that player two kinds of cheese. The handcrafted cheese is given at random: duplicates aren't given. You'll be informed if that player likes or dislikes that cheese at the start of the next Day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Let There Be Cheese!* Only once in the game, during a Day phase, you can have the mod disclose in-thread that certain Scum like/dislike certain cheeses, according to what you know in your Role PM. Then select two players. It will be publicly disclosed in-thread by the mod which cheeses those two players like and dislike.
> 
> *Knowledge*
> • The cheeses you possess are these: *Mozzarella*, *Swiss*, *Limburger*, *Gruyere*, *Roquefort*, *Havarti*, *Brick*, *Munster*, *Feta*, *Provolone*, *Manchego*, *Bryndza*, *Oka*, *Anejo*, *Colby*, *Blue*, and *Cheddar*.
> • Certain players like/dislike certain cheeses. You will learn if someone does or doesn't prefer a certain cheese you've given: "Player likes ___" and "Player dislikes ___" are results you may receive. If players are indifferent to certain cheeses, you'll receive a result of "Indifferent."
> • You know that one Scum in this game dislikes *Roquefort*, another likes *Anejo*, a third dislikes *Feta*, and a fourth likes *Limburger*. You aren't certain exactly how many Scum are in the game.
> • If the Chef is given a "___," the player'll guardedly craft a recipe in the restaurant the following Night (1-Shot BP that Night only; this can only happen once in the game).
> • Multiple players may like or dislike the same cheeses.
> 
> *Please confirm in thread here (LINK).*


----------



## House

I've wasted most of today here on the board, I better get to work.

See ya later!


----------



## Grandma

House said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Scum did have Daytalk in this game, too, which lead to enhanced minute-by-minute coordination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not really, considering Sam was rarely around (when I was), lol.
Click to expand...


House is right, players are on anywhere between 7am (eastern) and 2 the next morning, and they aren't here every single RL day. Often by the time I came into the neighborhood everyone else had gone to bed.


----------



## Mertex

ScarletRage said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MathBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow sis and I had D&D tonight lol.
> 
> Damn I need to sheep my sister more..:All my reads were wrong.
> 
> *hides in corner*
> 
> Congrats and scum MVP goes to House. Town MVP goes to SR (FYI those are just my votes please add yours)
> 
> See you in the AM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, not all your reads were wrong....you were right about me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Right. If I would have actually succeeded in Mertex it might have caused me to doubt elsewhere. The early crumbing of being a PR doesn't make any sense for a doctor. That's the kinda thing you do not start crumbing unless you have a successful heal. Rosie's death shows why.
> 
> Given the crumbing had little upside to town, I greatly figured Mertex was scum. Sometimes it helps to have newbie perspective.
Click to expand...



I was between a wall and a hard place because of the shield I stole.  Everyone wanted to know why I wasn't using it and if I didn't have a good explanation I would have been lynched because they thought I was suspicious.   Had I known I was going to steal a worthless ability, I wouldn't have done it.....but, in spite of it, I was able to convince most that I was Town...and if I had been able to use my magic 8 ball, I might have figured out who Scum was planning on targeting and prevented them....


----------



## Mertex

ScarletRage said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hip, hip, hooray.....yay....Town won.  Thanks for really thinking about it and staying with the facts Cafe, Wolf, Aye, Math and SR......for a while I thought (in the dead zone) you all were going to be distracted away from House, but you stuck with it.  Wolf, I think you did a great job....saying what you believed, I knew you were Town.  Aye, you had me so confused for a while.  I knew you were Town, but I couldn't ignore the other stuff.....but toward the end I was convinced you were Town.  I never would have believed House was Scum....he played a great game for his first one.  Siding with me got me bamboozled again, like Avi did in the first game.  So, look out House.....
> 
> 
> 
> I am rarely distracted from my scumreads. Once I eliminated Math, House was in a bad position bc I was going to votepark there.
Click to expand...

  I knew you weren't budging, but Wolf was just as sure as I was that House was Town....the little devil.

Damn, and for a while I was thinking you had fooled us with your ice immunity and you were actually the other Ice Cube.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we play with special abilities again in the future, I'm going to divide them among the Days, to make them less explosive and frequent.
> 
> I never should have included the elemental BP statuses for Town. If I hadn't the game would have been, I think, way more nail-biting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only issue I had with the abilities was them all having to be used the first 2 days. That was just so chaotic. But once that was out of the way, things were fine. I'd love to have them more spread out as to when they can be used but not in a way to give an advantage to any one side. And it probably would of been better to just have Cafe and SR be one-shot deals instead of permanent but I really like the idea of them being there to counteract that scum can't kill each other.
Click to expand...


My eyes were glazing over when Sam and FA and others were discussing what one ability could do to another.....I didn't really know if my protection was even going to count or if it was going to be undone.....I had never even heard about some of those abilities.......


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was just keystone cops coincidence.  I had no idea House would fake claim, let alone fake claim _THAT_.  LOL  I was just throwing as much WIFOM in the game as I could and House stumbled into it in the worst possible way.  Other than not wanting him to rely on you, I really had no end game plan with House.  He just needed to be out there on his own.  He held you guys off longer than I thought when he threw that dayvig thing out there.  If I had been town, I would have instalynched him on that claim because it was either a lie or was in newby hands who would likely hit town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and House relying on me so much-why didn't I recognize that blatant scum buddying? LOL For some reason that came off as town to me and I think I just refused to believe a 3rd scum could be in our hood. Luckily, he was caught anyway.
Click to expand...



He did the same to me.  When he stood up for me being Doc, I completely took that as him being Town...I did the same thing with Avatar in Game 1 or 2.....oh well, I'm still learning.


----------



## sameech

Wolfsister77 said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was just keystone cops coincidence.  I had no idea House would fake claim, let alone fake claim _THAT_.  LOL  I was just throwing as much WIFOM in the game as I could and House stumbled into it in the worst possible way.  Other than not wanting him to rely on you, I really had no end game plan with House.  He just needed to be out there on his own.  He held you guys off longer than I thought when he threw that dayvig thing out there.  If I had been town, I would have instalynched him on that claim because it was either a lie or was in newby hands who would likely hit town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and House relying on me so much-why didn't I recognize that blatant scum buddying? LOL For some reason that came off as town to me and I think I just refused to believe a 3rd scum could be in our hood. Luckily, he was caught anyway.
Click to expand...


Funny thing is I posted in the discussion thread about scum needing to run more good cop/bad cap routines and you liked it LOL.  I wasn't even thinking about this but the Mertex thing when I posted that and them I wasn't sure what to do--whether I should erase it or what as I thought for sure that was going to accidentally tip you off to House (not that we planned a routine on you--it just evolved that way)


----------



## Wolfsister77

sameech said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was just keystone cops coincidence.  I had no idea House would fake claim, let alone fake claim _THAT_.  LOL  I was just throwing as much WIFOM in the game as I could and House stumbled into it in the worst possible way.  Other than not wanting him to rely on you, I really had no end game plan with House.  He just needed to be out there on his own.  He held you guys off longer than I thought when he threw that dayvig thing out there.  If I had been town, I would have instalynched him on that claim because it was either a lie or was in newby hands who would likely hit town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and House relying on me so much-why didn't I recognize that blatant scum buddying? LOL For some reason that came off as town to me and I think I just refused to believe a 3rd scum could be in our hood. Luckily, he was caught anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Funny thing is I posted in the discussion thread about scum needing to run more good cop/bad cap routines and you liked it LOL.  I wasn't even thinking about this but the Mertex thing when I posted that and them I wasn't sure what to do--whether I should erase it or what as I thought for sure that was going to accidentally tip you off to House (not that we planned a routine on you--it just evolved that way)
Click to expand...


I can see how you can see it that way but I didn't even connect those dots. Nope, The biggest thing to tip me off to House is him not using his shot when I told him exactly how he could do it to get a town win. I doubted then, that he was a dayvig at all. That only worked because I don't know anything about that PR but I do know, if he refused to use the shot when it is obvious to me town would win with it, he's a lying scum, and that's why I brought it to the GT.


----------



## Mertex

ScarletRage said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> If we play with special abilities again in the future, I'm going to divide them among the Days, to make them less explosive and frequent.
> 
> I never should have included the elemental BP statuses for Town. If I hadn't the game would have been, I think, way more nail-biting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do think the bp statuses were good *but scum should have had a PR or daytalk*. If they had daytalk, the setup was balanced.
> 
> In the original fire and scum, the doctor wasnot macho. The town lost a fair amount by having the cop not be healable.
> 
> If you were going to change anything, I would take out the green dots.
Click to expand...




Wake said:


> ALRIGHT, who wants to play this carbon copy again, but WITHOUT BP for Town?  j/k
> 
> We'll call it *Earth* vs *Wind*.
> 
> Ninja'd.




I wouldn't mind playing in it at all....playing that last one gave me a bit more confidence.


----------



## Wake

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was just keystone cops coincidence.  I had no idea House would fake claim, let alone fake claim _THAT_.  LOL  I was just throwing as much WIFOM in the game as I could and House stumbled into it in the worst possible way.  Other than not wanting him to rely on you, I really had no end game plan with House.  He just needed to be out there on his own.  He held you guys off longer than I thought when he threw that dayvig thing out there.  If I had been town, I would have instalynched him on that claim because it was either a lie or was in newby hands who would likely hit town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and House relying on me so much-why didn't I recognize that blatant scum buddying? LOL For some reason that came off as town to me and I think I just refused to believe a 3rd scum could be in our hood. Luckily, he was caught anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He did the same to me.  When he stood up for me being Doc, I completely took that as him being Town...I did the same thing with Avatar in Game 1 or 2.....oh well, I'm still learning.
Click to expand...


Always question everything in Mafia.

If you saw House as Town for standing up for you, then if I'm Scum in game with you I could have you voting any way I want. It's white-knighting, and building false rapport as Scum. There are many tools in the arsenal for both Scum and Town.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Avi-I saw a lot of frustration from you in the dz over this but you have to understand you were scum. Why should we automatically believe scum on anything? If Sam had a PR, I wanted to make sure not to mislynch. And you'll note by Wake's comments in the dz and you being able to see North, that I did eventually catch onto this and question Sam in North bring it to the GT. The neighborhoods really hurt scum this game because that's one reason House was hurt, that gambit in the hood, I eventually caught it and so did Care and Aye who would not have let me get away with not revealing it. They knew what was up and eventually I did too. Then that was it for House. So yes, I am slow at reading between the lines but I eventually will catch onto things.
> 
> And overall, I loved the neighborhood dynamic despite the fact I was stuck with 3 scum. It was still fun and added a lot to the game. I would vote to have neighborhoods again but play them much differently as far as what I reveal in them or how quickly I trust anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was just keystone cops coincidence.  I had no idea House would fake claim, let alone fake claim _THAT_.  LOL  I was just throwing as much WIFOM in the game as I could and House stumbled into it in the worst possible way.  Other than not wanting him to rely on you, I really had no end game plan with House.  He just needed to be out there on his own.  He held you guys off longer than I thought when he threw that dayvig thing out there.  If I had been town, I would have instalynched him on that claim because it was either a lie or was in newby hands who would likely hit town.
> 
> If Rosie had not just been NK'd, I would have had to approach that situation differently.  It took so long because people hoped it would be true being down a cop so early.  His play at the end of day 1 in central should have set off alarms in more people's heads.  it was obvious scum play.  Independent of my situation in the game, I was so disheartened by town play days 1 and 2 that I cannot even put it into words how depressing it was with so many people with 4 games under their belt to be fumbling so badly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, the thing about the davig gambit it is I had no clue if it was possible or not and knew nothing about that role. Although I believed and trusted House at first, I had a nagging doubt in the back of my mind the whole time that wouldn't go away. When he wouldn't take his shot when I asked him to over and over and when it was a perfect time to do so, I knew he was lying scum. Just had to work it out with town, and he was gone.
> 
> You are right, town did not play well in the beginning. I personally, did not play well, I was too scummy and people were FoSing me in the QT's and the GT. BUT, I am extremely happy with town's endgame play. To me, that shows a group that has grown as players and that's why I put that braggy post in the game Cafe said was braggy, and I'm glad SR recognized I was trying to rally town. She is from a different place so doesn't know the dynamics here and it is a sad fact that town here, including me, will look for the negative in people's posts sometimes when none is intended. It is getting better, but still an issue.
> 
> It is interesting to read what others say about your play in the QT's. I'm not done yet but I will write down specific posts I think are good to reference regarding my play and what I can improve on because you are right in what you said in the dz Sameech, I am trying to improve. It is a welcome relief to see more positive this time than all the garbage I saw in game 3 in the QT's. Not that there wasn't plenty of crap talk but as long as it is about the game and gameplay and not personal, it is acceptable.  It's not so much that I care what others think of me personally but I look at what others say about my play to see how I can improve or change so I'm not so easily read in the future.
> 
> I find it sad what is happening with Rosie, Grandma, Mertex-Why can't they just talk and keep the personal shit out and just say-you need to improve here and here's why and the other person say the will work on that so they can still play together? I am much more frustrated with players who don't contribute anything or do nothing to improve every game then people who are wrong but still try hard. I really like all 3 of them but I sympathize with Mertex because I got similar crap in game 3 and she can probably take it better than me but we are all human and do have feelings, despite Mafia being hardcore.
> 
> Just my thoughts.
Click to expand...


@Wolfsister77 

It was not looking for negatives per se, but the posts you were making made it seem as if you were building yourself up to take suspicion away.  I would move you to town, then you came up with a post like that out of the blue where you seemed to prop youself up ( and others) and it just read as if you were trying to scream town when those posts could in fact be scum trying to make themselves appear townish. This is what I meant by braggish. I don't know your posting outside this scum forum Wolf, except the pic threads. You did well considering you were in a scummrounded in your hood.


@Avatar4321 

Why in the hell did you accept that BS explanation from House (posting all these places then his pic with tabs open)? OMG I would not have let that go. LOL


----------



## Mertex

Wake said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was just keystone cops coincidence.  I had no idea House would fake claim, let alone fake claim _THAT_.  LOL  I was just throwing as much WIFOM in the game as I could and House stumbled into it in the worst possible way.  Other than not wanting him to rely on you, I really had no end game plan with House.  He just needed to be out there on his own.  He held you guys off longer than I thought when he threw that dayvig thing out there.  If I had been town, I would have instalynched him on that claim because it was either a lie or was in newby hands who would likely hit town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and House relying on me so much-why didn't I recognize that blatant scum buddying? LOL For some reason that came off as town to me and I think I just refused to believe a 3rd scum could be in our hood. Luckily, he was caught anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He did the same to me.  When he stood up for me being Doc, I completely took that as him being Town...I did the same thing with Avatar in Game 1 or 2.....oh well, I'm still learning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Always question everything in Mafia.
> 
> If you saw House as Town for standing up for you, then if I'm Scum in game with you I could have you voting any way I want. It's white-knighting, and building false rapport as Scum. There are many tools in the arsenal for both Scum and Town.
Click to expand...


I should have learned my lesson with Avatar in Game 2 (I think)......he kept saying he knew I was town and that just made me think he must be Town too.  House was doing that to Wolf.....we're getting wiser, though.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was just keystone cops coincidence.  I had no idea House would fake claim, let alone fake claim _THAT_.  LOL  I was just throwing as much WIFOM in the game as I could and House stumbled into it in the worst possible way.  Other than not wanting him to rely on you, I really had no end game plan with House.  He just needed to be out there on his own.  He held you guys off longer than I thought when he threw that dayvig thing out there.  If I had been town, I would have instalynched him on that claim because it was either a lie or was in newby hands who would likely hit town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and House relying on me so much-why didn't I recognize that blatant scum buddying? LOL For some reason that came off as town to me and I think I just refused to believe a 3rd scum could be in our hood. Luckily, he was caught anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He did the same to me.  When he stood up for me being Doc, I completely took that as him being Town...I did the same thing with Avatar in Game 1 or 2.....oh well, I'm still learning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Always question everything in Mafia.
> 
> If you saw House as Town for standing up for you, then if I'm Scum in game with you I could have you voting any way I want. It's white-knighting, and building false rapport as Scum. There are many tools in the arsenal for both Scum and Town.
Click to expand...


Yeah, The way House was acting to me in the hood should of been obvious sooner that he was using me. 

I just read the ice QT. I can't believe how many times they talked about killing me or getting use out of me.

Thanks a lot Sameech and House. I thought you guys were my friends you evil scum fiends. 

No one will ever be able to buddy me again in these games. I will instantly want FoS them if they do.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was just keystone cops coincidence.  I had no idea House would fake claim, let alone fake claim _THAT_.  LOL  I was just throwing as much WIFOM in the game as I could and House stumbled into it in the worst possible way.  Other than not wanting him to rely on you, I really had no end game plan with House.  He just needed to be out there on his own.  He held you guys off longer than I thought when he threw that dayvig thing out there.  If I had been town, I would have instalynched him on that claim because it was either a lie or was in newby hands who would likely hit town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and House relying on me so much-why didn't I recognize that blatant scum buddying? LOL For some reason that came off as town to me and I think I just refused to believe a 3rd scum could be in our hood. Luckily, he was caught anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He did the same to me.  When he stood up for me being Doc, I completely took that as him being Town...I did the same thing with Avatar in Game 1 or 2.....oh well, I'm still learning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Always question everything in Mafia.
> 
> If you saw House as Town for standing up for you, then if I'm Scum in game with you I could have you voting any way I want. It's white-knighting, and building false rapport as Scum. There are many tools in the arsenal for both Scum and Town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I should have learned my lesson with Avatar in Game 2 (I think)......he kept saying he knew I was town and that just made me think he must be Town too.  House was doing that to Wolf.....we're getting wiser, though.
Click to expand...


Yes he was. Thank goodness he wasn't able to win with that tactic. Those two kept saying in ice QT how bad they felt for me and how ashamed of myself I was going to be if they won. 

Well, I call it a good learning experience. And Wake-you put me in a hood with 3 scum again, and I'll kick your butt.


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> Sam's WIFOM posting kept town guessing for a ridiculously long time after he was dead, so I have to give him props for a solid long game.
> 
> Throwing himself under the bus was ridiculous, though.  If he didn't like the way I was playing, he could have talked to me about it.  We had our very own private area to iron that shit out, after all.
> 
> Gath didn't really do anything to compliment.  He was a lurker bee that followed a set course.
> 
> Avatar was clearly the brains of fire.  Sam outing him is the only reason fire got taken out so early as a team.
> 
> Cafe definitely gets Town MVP.




LOL thanks @House

You deff get MVP Scum pick for me!


----------



## CaféAuLait

Avatar4321 said:


> I'm annoyed. I should have realized house was scum when he starter complaining about the number of places he had to post on day one.
> 
> and I'm annoyed that I freaking handed Sam to you guys in a ribbon and it still took you a mislynch and a couple weeks of discussion to figure out he was scum when it was obvious the second he started going after me.
> 
> if I had known that you guys wouldn't be convinced I would have bluffed with my jail key. Thank you for that btw Rosie.
> 
> oh well you guys won. Good job




Could not take scum's word for it, but I specifically asked Wake scum's wincon and voted Sam on the GT, then Mertex questioned me and I thought for sure she was going to think I was scum for voting Sam. FA was on Sam in central too. When Gath confessed to me in East prior to his coming out on the GT, I knew he was telling the truth about his killing Rosie. We lynched Gath, then Sam had a death. I noted he said something about me keeping him alive, BUT there was no way I could lynch someone at a funeral.   That is why I waited on throwing my vote for him. Condolences to you again Sam. ( Pssssst you were correct in your assessment I chose you for Central believing you were scum,, it was a ploy) I figured the whole "keep your enemies closer thing". lol


----------



## Avatar4321

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Avi-I saw a lot of frustration from you in the dz over this but you have to understand you were scum. Why should we automatically believe scum on anything? If Sam had a PR, I wanted to make sure not to mislynch. And you'll note by Wake's comments in the dz and you being able to see North, that I did eventually catch onto this and question Sam in North bring it to the GT. The neighborhoods really hurt scum this game because that's one reason House was hurt, that gambit in the hood, I eventually caught it and so did Care and Aye who would not have let me get away with not revealing it. They knew what was up and eventually I did too. Then that was it for House. So yes, I am slow at reading between the lines but I eventually will catch onto things.
> 
> And overall, I loved the neighborhood dynamic despite the fact I was stuck with 3 scum. It was still fun and added a lot to the game. I would vote to have neighborhoods again but play them much differently as far as what I reveal in them or how quickly I trust anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was just keystone cops coincidence.  I had no idea House would fake claim, let alone fake claim _THAT_.  LOL  I was just throwing as much WIFOM in the game as I could and House stumbled into it in the worst possible way.  Other than not wanting him to rely on you, I really had no end game plan with House.  He just needed to be out there on his own.  He held you guys off longer than I thought when he threw that dayvig thing out there.  If I had been town, I would have instalynched him on that claim because it was either a lie or was in newby hands who would likely hit town.
> 
> If Rosie had not just been NK'd, I would have had to approach that situation differently.  It took so long because people hoped it would be true being down a cop so early.  His play at the end of day 1 in central should have set off alarms in more people's heads.  it was obvious scum play.  Independent of my situation in the game, I was so disheartened by town play days 1 and 2 that I cannot even put it into words how depressing it was with so many people with 4 games under their belt to be fumbling so badly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, the thing about the davig gambit it is I had no clue if it was possible or not and knew nothing about that role. Although I believed and trusted House at first, I had a nagging doubt in the back of my mind the whole time that wouldn't go away. When he wouldn't take his shot when I asked him to over and over and when it was a perfect time to do so, I knew he was lying scum. Just had to work it out with town, and he was gone.
> 
> You are right, town did not play well in the beginning. I personally, did not play well, I was too scummy and people were FoSing me in the QT's and the GT. BUT, I am extremely happy with town's endgame play. To me, that shows a group that has grown as players and that's why I put that braggy post in the game Cafe said was braggy, and I'm glad SR recognized I was trying to rally town. She is from a different place so doesn't know the dynamics here and it is a sad fact that town here, including me, will look for the negative in people's posts sometimes when none is intended. It is getting better, but still an issue.
> 
> It is interesting to read what others say about your play in the QT's. I'm not done yet but I will write down specific posts I think are good to reference regarding my play and what I can improve on because you are right in what you said in the dz Sameech, I am trying to improve. It is a welcome relief to see more positive this time than all the garbage I saw in game 3 in the QT's. Not that there wasn't plenty of crap talk but as long as it is about the game and gameplay and not personal, it is acceptable.  It's not so much that I care what others think of me personally but I look at what others say about my play to see how I can improve or change so I'm not so easily read in the future.
> 
> I find it sad what is happening with Rosie, Grandma, Mertex-Why can't they just talk and keep the personal shit out and just say-you need to improve here and here's why and the other person say the will work on that so they can still play together? I am much more frustrated with players who don't contribute anything or do nothing to improve every game then people who are wrong but still try hard. I really like all 3 of them but I sympathize with Mertex because I got similar crap in game 3 and she can probably take it better than me but we are all human and do have feelings, despite Mafia being hardcore.
> 
> Just my thoughts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> @Wolfsister77
> 
> It was not looking for negatives per se, but the posts you were making made it seem as if you were building yourself up to take suspicion away.  I would move you to town, then you came up with a post like that out of the blue where you seemed to prop youself up ( and others) and it just read as if you were trying to scream town when those posts could in fact be scum trying to make themselves appear townish. This is what I meant by braggish. I don't know your posting outside this scum forum Wolf, except the pic threads. You did well considering you were in a scummrounded in your hood.
> 
> 
> @Avatar4321
> 
> Why in the hell did you accept that BS explanation from House (posting all these places then his pic with tabs open)? OMG I would not have let that go. LOL
Click to expand...

 
I didn't accept the explanation. I put it in the back of my mind and kept an eye out. The thing is though I knew I was scum. I was worried if I pushed too hard and was wrong id have the hood all over me. I didn't think it was likely there were two scum in the hood let alone three.

after Sam exposed himself on day 2 I pretty much focused on getting him and didn't think too much about house. Not to mention I ended up dying. Three scum in one hood was unexpected


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Avi-I saw a lot of frustration from you in the dz over this but you have to understand you were scum. Why should we automatically believe scum on anything? If Sam had a PR, I wanted to make sure not to mislynch. And you'll note by Wake's comments in the dz and you being able to see North, that I did eventually catch onto this and question Sam in North bring it to the GT. The neighborhoods really hurt scum this game because that's one reason House was hurt, that gambit in the hood, I eventually caught it and so did Care and Aye who would not have let me get away with not revealing it. They knew what was up and eventually I did too. Then that was it for House. So yes, I am slow at reading between the lines but I eventually will catch onto things.
> 
> And overall, I loved the neighborhood dynamic despite the fact I was stuck with 3 scum. It was still fun and added a lot to the game. I would vote to have neighborhoods again but play them much differently as far as what I reveal in them or how quickly I trust anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was just keystone cops coincidence.  I had no idea House would fake claim, let alone fake claim _THAT_.  LOL  I was just throwing as much WIFOM in the game as I could and House stumbled into it in the worst possible way.  Other than not wanting him to rely on you, I really had no end game plan with House.  He just needed to be out there on his own.  He held you guys off longer than I thought when he threw that dayvig thing out there.  If I had been town, I would have instalynched him on that claim because it was either a lie or was in newby hands who would likely hit town.
> 
> If Rosie had not just been NK'd, I would have had to approach that situation differently.  It took so long because people hoped it would be true being down a cop so early.  His play at the end of day 1 in central should have set off alarms in more people's heads.  it was obvious scum play.  Independent of my situation in the game, I was so disheartened by town play days 1 and 2 that I cannot even put it into words how depressing it was with so many people with 4 games under their belt to be fumbling so badly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, the thing about the davig gambit it is I had no clue if it was possible or not and knew nothing about that role. Although I believed and trusted House at first, I had a nagging doubt in the back of my mind the whole time that wouldn't go away. When he wouldn't take his shot when I asked him to over and over and when it was a perfect time to do so, I knew he was lying scum. Just had to work it out with town, and he was gone.
> 
> You are right, town did not play well in the beginning. I personally, did not play well, I was too scummy and people were FoSing me in the QT's and the GT. BUT, I am extremely happy with town's endgame play. To me, that shows a group that has grown as players and that's why I put that braggy post in the game Cafe said was braggy, and I'm glad SR recognized I was trying to rally town. She is from a different place so doesn't know the dynamics here and it is a sad fact that town here, including me, will look for the negative in people's posts sometimes when none is intended. It is getting better, but still an issue.
> 
> It is interesting to read what others say about your play in the QT's. I'm not done yet but I will write down specific posts I think are good to reference regarding my play and what I can improve on because you are right in what you said in the dz Sameech, I am trying to improve. It is a welcome relief to see more positive this time than all the garbage I saw in game 3 in the QT's. Not that there wasn't plenty of crap talk but as long as it is about the game and gameplay and not personal, it is acceptable.  It's not so much that I care what others think of me personally but I look at what others say about my play to see how I can improve or change so I'm not so easily read in the future.
> 
> I find it sad what is happening with Rosie, Grandma, Mertex-Why can't they just talk and keep the personal shit out and just say-you need to improve here and here's why and the other person say the will work on that so they can still play together? I am much more frustrated with players who don't contribute anything or do nothing to improve every game then people who are wrong but still try hard. I really like all 3 of them but I sympathize with Mertex because I got similar crap in game 3 and she can probably take it better than me but we are all human and do have feelings, despite Mafia being hardcore.
> 
> Just my thoughts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> @Wolfsister77
> 
> It was not looking for negatives per se, but the posts you were making made it seem as if you were building yourself up to take suspicion away.  I would move you to town, then you came up with a post like that out of the blue where you seemed to prop youself up ( and others) and it just read as if you were trying to scream town when those posts could in fact be scum trying to make themselves appear townish. This is what I meant by braggish. I don't know your posting outside this scum forum Wolf, except the pic threads. You did well considering you were in a scummrounded in your hood.
> 
> 
> @Avatar4321
> 
> Why in the hell did you accept that BS explanation from House (posting all these places then his pic with tabs open)? OMG I would not have let that go. LOL
Click to expand...


Thanks, It was a lot of fun having the neighborhood dynamic I had and very interesting and a very good learning experience overall. I will never believe any hood is all town again, LOL.

And no, I know you were not trying to be negative. I think you did not know my alignment and I did so you were going to see that as suspicious where I didn't get that because I damn well knew I was town and since SR thought I was town she saw it as townie where you were looking for scum still. Totally understandable. 

And yeah, That Avi, House tab thing is interesting and was quite a topic between the two ice scums. I also should of caught onto that right away. Between the 2 of us, we should of grilled House more on that. 

Wake was funny in the dz going nuts waiting for me to run with the FA and Avi in one night deal. It's like by bolding he was hoping I was somehow hear him through the computer or something.


----------



## CaféAuLait

sameech said:


> .....We didn't know the town win condition really.  We did not get it until after that fight broke out, which is another reason I suspected Cafe for awhile when she referenced it being in a second PM to scum.



You know when you kept doing that I thought you were doing the same thing you did in game 3, focusing on a silly reason to suspect me, i.e., Rosies hood statement. Wake had put the PMs we get in the start of 4 out of 6 games here. I just assumed it was the same when I hypothesized Moon may have copied towns wincon.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

Congrats Town! 

Can't say that I was surprised to find out who the last Ice Scum ultimately was though. lol


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> I didn't think it was likely there were two scum in the hood let alone three.
> 
> Three scum in one hood was unexpected



From now on I'll just takes Sam's advice when I'm in a neighborhood and just assume everyone is scum and look for town from there rather than the opposite. 

That seems like sound advice.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was just keystone cops coincidence.  I had no idea House would fake claim, let alone fake claim _THAT_.  LOL  I was just throwing as much WIFOM in the game as I could and House stumbled into it in the worst possible way.  Other than not wanting him to rely on you, I really had no end game plan with House.  He just needed to be out there on his own.  He held you guys off longer than I thought when he threw that dayvig thing out there.  If I had been town, I would have instalynched him on that claim because it was either a lie or was in newby hands who would likely hit town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and House relying on me so much-why didn't I recognize that blatant scum buddying? LOL For some reason that came off as town to me and I think I just refused to believe a 3rd scum could be in our hood. Luckily, he was caught anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He did the same to me.  When he stood up for me being Doc, I completely took that as him being Town...I did the same thing with Avatar in Game 1 or 2.....oh well, I'm still learning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Always question everything in Mafia.
> 
> If you saw House as Town for standing up for you, then if I'm Scum in game with you I could have you voting any way I want. It's white-knighting, and building false rapport as Scum. There are many tools in the arsenal for both Scum and Town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, The way House was acting to me in the hood should of been obvious sooner that he was using me.
> 
> I just read the ice QT. I can't believe how many times they talked about killing me or getting use out of me.
> 
> Thanks a lot Sameech and House. I thought you guys were my friends you evil scum fiends.
> 
> No one will ever be able to buddy me again in these games. I will instantly want FoS them if they do.
Click to expand...


Yeah, Sam was doing a great job of stirring up Central turning you into scum. I was not as convinced and what you don't realize is I was sure Aye was scum over you since she was beating the Wolf drum so hard, it was between her and House at the end for me. If he had flipped town, Aye was next. ( Sorry Aye, Sam had a bit to do with that too BTW)  He is good at sowing seeds of doubt.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Sgt_Gath said:


> Congrats Town!
> 
> Can't say that I was surprised to find out who the last Ice Scum ultimately was though. lol



IIRC, you suspected him before anyone else, except maybe SR.


----------



## Avatar4321

Wolfsister77 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think it was likely there were two scum in the hood let alone three.
> 
> Three scum in one hood was unexpected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From now on I'll just takes Sam's advice when I'm in a neighborhood and just assume everyone is scum and look for town from there rather than the opposite.
> 
> That seems like sound advice.
Click to expand...

 
only if you trust scum


----------



## CaféAuLait

Sgt_Gath said:


> Congrats Town!
> 
> Can't say that I was surprised to find out who the last Ice Scum ultimately was though. lol




LOL you never took the bait to shoot me Gath! I voted for you twice and said once on the GT I knew who you were. I unvoted the first time because Grandma had me convinced in Central you were still the key holder, and the second time I just wanted to let you know I was there. You ignored me.  

If you had gotten the notification your shot had failed on me, would you have thought I was scum?


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was just keystone cops coincidence.  I had no idea House would fake claim, let alone fake claim _THAT_.  LOL  I was just throwing as much WIFOM in the game as I could and House stumbled into it in the worst possible way.  Other than not wanting him to rely on you, I really had no end game plan with House.  He just needed to be out there on his own.  He held you guys off longer than I thought when he threw that dayvig thing out there.  If I had been town, I would have instalynched him on that claim because it was either a lie or was in newby hands who would likely hit town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and House relying on me so much-why didn't I recognize that blatant scum buddying? LOL For some reason that came off as town to me and I think I just refused to believe a 3rd scum could be in our hood. Luckily, he was caught anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He did the same to me.  When he stood up for me being Doc, I completely took that as him being Town...I did the same thing with Avatar in Game 1 or 2.....oh well, I'm still learning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Always question everything in Mafia.
> 
> If you saw House as Town for standing up for you, then if I'm Scum in game with you I could have you voting any way I want. It's white-knighting, and building false rapport as Scum. There are many tools in the arsenal for both Scum and Town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, The way House was acting to me in the hood should of been obvious sooner that he was using me.
> 
> I just read the ice QT. I can't believe how many times they talked about killing me or getting use out of me.
> 
> Thanks a lot Sameech and House. I thought you guys were my friends you evil scum fiends.
> 
> No one will ever be able to buddy me again in these games. I will instantly want FoS them if they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, Sam was doing a great job of stirring up Central turning you into scum. I was not as convinced and what you don't realize is I was sure Aye was scum over you since she was beating the Wolf drum so hard, it was between her and House at the end for me. If he had flipped town, Aye was next. ( Sorry Aye, Sam had a bit to do with that too BTW)  He is good at sowing seeds of doubt.
Click to expand...


It's good to keep people guessing.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was just keystone cops coincidence.  I had no idea House would fake claim, let alone fake claim _THAT_.  LOL  I was just throwing as much WIFOM in the game as I could and House stumbled into it in the worst possible way.  Other than not wanting him to rely on you, I really had no end game plan with House.  He just needed to be out there on his own.  He held you guys off longer than I thought when he threw that dayvig thing out there.  If I had been town, I would have instalynched him on that claim because it was either a lie or was in newby hands who would likely hit town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and House relying on me so much-why didn't I recognize that blatant scum buddying? LOL For some reason that came off as town to me and I think I just refused to believe a 3rd scum could be in our hood. Luckily, he was caught anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He did the same to me.  When he stood up for me being Doc, I completely took that as him being Town...I did the same thing with Avatar in Game 1 or 2.....oh well, I'm still learning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Always question everything in Mafia.
> 
> If you saw House as Town for standing up for you, then if I'm Scum in game with you I could have you voting any way I want. It's white-knighting, and building false rapport as Scum. There are many tools in the arsenal for both Scum and Town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, The way House was acting to me in the hood should of been obvious sooner that he was using me.
> 
> I just read the ice QT. I can't believe how many times they talked about killing me or getting use out of me.
> 
> Thanks a lot Sameech and House. I thought you guys were my friends you evil scum fiends.
> 
> No one will ever be able to buddy me again in these games. I will instantly want FoS them if they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, Sam was doing a great job of stirring up Central turning you into scum. I was not as convinced and what you don't realize is I was sure Aye was scum over you since she was beating the Wolf drum so hard, it was between her and House at the end for me. If he had flipped town, Aye was next. ( Sorry Aye, Sam had a bit to do with that too BTW)  He is good at sowing seeds of doubt.
Click to expand...


One of the reasons I was so defensive at the end with you is because I really thought you were on Aye's side just because you never suspected her that I saw and were in Central with her and I was really worried about a lylo with you and me and her. Or her and math and me. That's why I kept pestering House to take the damn shot he didn't have, LOL. 

But that's why I was cranky there when you and House started talking about my too town it hurts posts. I did not want to be in a place where town would lose by lynching me. Thank goodness you and Aye pushed myself and House to out him. I was going to anyway but you guys helped because you knew weren't in our neighborhood and knew something was off.


----------



## Sgt_Gath

CaféAuLait said:


> LOL you never took the bait to shoot me Gath! I voted for you twice and said once on the GT I knew who you were. I unvoted the first time because Grandma had me convinced in Central you were still the key holder, and the second time I just wanted to let you know I was there. You ignored me.
> 
> If you had gotten the notification your shot had failed on me, would you have thought I was scum?



I was actually going to try and shoot you that last night before you revealed that you were fireproof. 

I figured that I could pin that last set of keys on you. LOL

Yea, I probably would've thought you were scum when it failed.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Avatar4321 said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't think it was likely there were two scum in the hood let alone three.
> 
> Three scum in one hood was unexpected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From now on I'll just takes Sam's advice when I'm in a neighborhood and just assume everyone is scum and look for town from there rather than the opposite.
> 
> That seems like sound advice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> only if you trust scum
Click to expand...


I would never do that.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolf, as soon as me and Cafe saw where a PR was mentioned, we both were saying WTF! We knew it was game over then. We just had to get you to see what we did.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and House relying on me so much-why didn't I recognize that blatant scum buddying? LOL For some reason that came off as town to me and I think I just refused to believe a 3rd scum could be in our hood. Luckily, he was caught anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He did the same to me.  When he stood up for me being Doc, I completely took that as him being Town...I did the same thing with Avatar in Game 1 or 2.....oh well, I'm still learning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Always question everything in Mafia.
> 
> If you saw House as Town for standing up for you, then if I'm Scum in game with you I could have you voting any way I want. It's white-knighting, and building false rapport as Scum. There are many tools in the arsenal for both Scum and Town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, The way House was acting to me in the hood should of been obvious sooner that he was using me.
> 
> I just read the ice QT. I can't believe how many times they talked about killing me or getting use out of me.
> 
> Thanks a lot Sameech and House. I thought you guys were my friends you evil scum fiends.
> 
> No one will ever be able to buddy me again in these games. I will instantly want FoS them if they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, Sam was doing a great job of stirring up Central turning you into scum. I was not as convinced and what you don't realize is I was sure Aye was scum over you since she was beating the Wolf drum so hard, it was between her and House at the end for me. If he had flipped town, Aye was next. ( Sorry Aye, Sam had a bit to do with that too BTW)  He is good at sowing seeds of doubt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One of the reasons I was so defensive at the end with you is because I really thought you were on Aye's side just because you never suspected her that I saw and were in Central with her and I was really worried about a lylo with you and me and her. Or her and math and me. That's why I kept pestering House to take the damn shot he didn't have, LOL.
> 
> But that's why I was cranky there when you and House started talking about my too town it hurts posts. I did not want to be in a place where town would lose by lynching me. Thank goodness you and Aye pushed myself and House to out him. I was going to anyway but you guys helped because you knew weren't in our neighborhood and knew something was off.
Click to expand...



Like Aye said above, always keep them guessing. I recall SR getting upset with Math somewhere in the game about her read on Gath. I don't always put my true reads up, especially when I feel there may be scum around.

I was having a very hard time with Aye because she was so into getting you. I later decided it was truly what she felt, but there were posts between her and Sam in Central which had me second guessing Aye, almost to the end.


----------



## CaféAuLait

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolf, as soon as me and Cafe saw where a PR was mentioned, we both were saying WTF! We knew it was game over then. We just had to get you to see what we did.




Yup. There was no way.  I had Aye as scum and you as town, until you put up the I would die for House post. Then I thought about it more and came to the realization he had talked you into something, that is why I asked you on the GT. Aye and I then discussed it in Central she and I knew he was full of it.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Wolf, as soon as me and Cafe saw where a PR was mentioned, we both were saying WTF! We knew it was game over then. We just had to get you to see what we did.



Yep, I'm glad you guys were there with me at that point because you were not under scum's influence and I knew right then that I had to say everything because something was not right with how townie all my suspects were acting and I finally figured it out when he wouldn't shoot you like I asked him too.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

I second not put all your true reads out. If I feel someone is scum, I'll intentionally say they come across as town to me, mixed in with other solid town reads. I did that on Sam this game many times. I knew this wasn't his town game, but gave him more leeway because of what he was going through also (moving, sick, funeral). When I saw he had claimed to have 2 results from one night, I knew he was one of the scum, but didn't let him or anyone else know what I was thinking. I was playing 'nice' to him to see if his buddy would pop up.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf, as soon as me and Cafe saw where a PR was mentioned, we both were saying WTF! We knew it was game over then. We just had to get you to see what we did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. There was no way.  I had Aye as scum and you as town, until you put up the I would die for House post. Then I thought about it more and came to the realization he had talked you into something, that is why I asked you on the GT. Aye and I then discussed it in Central she and I knew he was full of it.
Click to expand...


Well, I truly thought if he had a davig shot and it was used at just the right time, that scum would be taken by surprise and it was a guarantee'd town win, which is why I was so protective of him for so long before I finally realized my mistake and told you guys. Luckily, we figured it out. I don't think he would of lasted until the end because not taking his shot was too suspicious but his plan, I think, was to keep me with him at lylo to win. The sneak. LOL


----------



## CaféAuLait

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> I second not put all your true reads out. If I feel someone is scum, I'll intentionally say they come across as town to me, mixed in with other solid town reads. I did that on Sam this game many times. I knew this wasn't his town game, but gave him more leeway because of what he was going through also (moving, sick, funeral). When I saw he had claimed to have 2 results from one night, I knew he was one of the scum, but didn't let him or anyone else know what I was thinking. I was playing 'nice' to him to see if his buddy would pop up.



I totally agree Aye. I like Aye she plays close to the vest and  does not give much away but like I said it was Sam's statements which had me move her into scum and the lingering doubts about the Rosie PR exposure.  LOL I did the same with Sam. I wanted him to talk, and talk he did. At some point someone is going to say something which won't mesh, even if it is their partner or how something played on the GT.


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> I second not put all your true reads out. If I feel someone is scum, I'll intentionally say they come across as town to me, mixed in with other solid town reads. I did that on Sam this game many times. I knew this wasn't his town game, but gave him more leeway because of what he was going through also (moving, sick, funeral). When I saw he had claimed to have 2 results from one night, I knew he was one of the scum, but didn't let him or anyone else know what I was thinking. I was playing 'nice' to him to see if his buddy would pop up.



Good idea!!


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf, as soon as me and Cafe saw where a PR was mentioned, we both were saying WTF! We knew it was game over then. We just had to get you to see what we did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. There was no way.  I had Aye as scum and you as town, until you put up the I would die for House post. Then I thought about it more and came to the realization he had talked you into something, that is why I asked you on the GT. Aye and I then discussed it in Central she and I knew he was full of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I truly thought if he had a davig shot and it was used at just the right time, that scum would be taken by surprise and it was a guarantee'd town win, which is why I was so protective of him for so long before I finally realized my mistake and told you guys. Luckily, we figured it out. I don't think he would of lasted until the end because not taking his shot was too suspicious but his plan, I think, was to keep me with him at lylo to win. The sneak. LOL
Click to expand...


LOL you know what I just thought Wolf?

This was your first  "threescum"!


----------



## Avatar4321

what was with the pr claim house? You could have coasted to a few mislynches without having to do much. Heck you could have been pretending to be busy with work and not said much at all.


----------



## Avatar4321

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> I second not put all your true reads out. If I feel someone is scum, I'll intentionally say they come across as town to me, mixed in with other solid town reads. I did that on Sam this game many times. I knew this wasn't his town game, but gave him more leeway because of what he was going through also (moving, sick, funeral). When I saw he had claimed to have 2 results from one night, I knew he was one of the scum, but didn't let him or anyone else know what I was thinking. I was playing 'nice' to him to see if his buddy would pop up.


 
which is precisely why you guys should have realized he was scum the second he started demanding you vig. Kill me.

when has Sam ever not wanted to see conversation drawn out to figure out who reacts with whom? Heck, he gave wolf a hard time for ending the role block power debate without much conversation. And that was nothing.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> I second not put all your true reads out. If I feel someone is scum, I'll intentionally say they come across as town to me, mixed in with other solid town reads. I did that on Sam this game many times. I knew this wasn't his town game, but gave him more leeway because of what he was going through also (moving, sick, funeral). When I saw he had claimed to have 2 results from one night, I knew he was one of the scum, but didn't let him or anyone else know what I was thinking. I was playing 'nice' to him to see if his buddy would pop up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I totally agree Aye. I like Aye she plays close to the vest and  does not give much away but like I said it was Sam's statements which had me move her into scum and the lingering doubts about the Rosie PR exposure.  LOL I did the same with Sam. I wanted him to talk, and talk he did. At some point someone is going to say something which won't mesh, even if it is their partner or how something played on the GT.
Click to expand...

 
I'm just the opposite. I say everything I'm thinking. 

But you and Aye's way of doing it is something I can learn from because fooling scum will make them slip and you can learn something from them you wouldn't if you were screaming-scum, scum, scum at them. If they think you think they are town, then they'll relax around you. Kind of the same confidence game they play with townies all the time to get their trust and get them to go along with them on votes. 

It's all an interesting mind game when you think about it. It takes a lot of mind work to play this game well. I really like it. I like things that make me think.


----------



## Avatar4321

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf, as soon as me and Cafe saw where a PR was mentioned, we both were saying WTF! We knew it was game over then. We just had to get you to see what we did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. There was no way.  I had Aye as scum and you as town, until you put up the I would die for House post. Then I thought about it more and came to the realization he had talked you into something, that is why I asked you on the GT. Aye and I then discussed it in Central she and I knew he was full of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I truly thought if he had a davig shot and it was used at just the right time, that scum would be taken by surprise and it was a guarantee'd town win, which is why I was so protective of him for so long before I finally realized my mistake and told you guys. Luckily, we figured it out. I don't think he would of lasted until the end because not taking his shot was too suspicious but his plan, I think, was to keep me with him at lylo to win. The sneak. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL you know what I just thought Wolf?
> 
> This was your first  "threescum"!
Click to expand...

 
and it was all men lol


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Wolfsister77 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> I second not put all your true reads out. If I feel someone is scum, I'll intentionally say they come across as town to me, mixed in with other solid town reads. I did that on Sam this game many times. I knew this wasn't his town game, but gave him more leeway because of what he was going through also (moving, sick, funeral). When I saw he had claimed to have 2 results from one night, I knew he was one of the scum, but didn't let him or anyone else know what I was thinking. I was playing 'nice' to him to see if his buddy would pop up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea!!
Click to expand...


Even though you caught alot of hell, it's also good in reverse - to say someone is scum even though you believe they are town. You may have missed it, but when I was doing that to you, I told House in one post to start posting something that helps town (not in those words though). At that point, he was trying to direct the game play. It stuck out like Rudolph's red nose.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Avatar4321 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf, as soon as me and Cafe saw where a PR was mentioned, we both were saying WTF! We knew it was game over then. We just had to get you to see what we did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. There was no way.  I had Aye as scum and you as town, until you put up the I would die for House post. Then I thought about it more and came to the realization he had talked you into something, that is why I asked you on the GT. Aye and I then discussed it in Central she and I knew he was full of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I truly thought if he had a davig shot and it was used at just the right time, that scum would be taken by surprise and it was a guarantee'd town win, which is why I was so protective of him for so long before I finally realized my mistake and told you guys. Luckily, we figured it out. I don't think he would of lasted until the end because not taking his shot was too suspicious but his plan, I think, was to keep me with him at lylo to win. The sneak. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL you know what I just thought Wolf?
> 
> This was your first  "threescum"!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and it was all men lol
Click to expand...



ROTF!!!!


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf, as soon as me and Cafe saw where a PR was mentioned, we both were saying WTF! We knew it was game over then. We just had to get you to see what we did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. There was no way.  I had Aye as scum and you as town, until you put up the I would die for House post. Then I thought about it more and came to the realization he had talked you into something, that is why I asked you on the GT. Aye and I then discussed it in Central she and I knew he was full of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I truly thought if he had a davig shot and it was used at just the right time, that scum would be taken by surprise and it was a guarantee'd town win, which is why I was so protective of him for so long before I finally realized my mistake and told you guys. Luckily, we figured it out. I don't think he would of lasted until the end because not taking his shot was too suspicious but his plan, I think, was to keep me with him at lylo to win. The sneak. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL you know what I just thought Wolf?
> 
> This was your first  "threescum"!
Click to expand...


What a fun party our neighborhood was. And I was the only female in that hood too.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> I second not put all your true reads out. If I feel someone is scum, I'll intentionally say they come across as town to me, mixed in with other solid town reads. I did that on Sam this game many times. I knew this wasn't his town game, but gave him more leeway because of what he was going through also (moving, sick, funeral). When I saw he had claimed to have 2 results from one night, I knew he was one of the scum, but didn't let him or anyone else know what I was thinking. I was playing 'nice' to him to see if his buddy would pop up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I totally agree Aye. I like Aye she plays close to the vest and  does not give much away but like I said it was Sam's statements which had me move her into scum and the lingering doubts about the Rosie PR exposure.  LOL I did the same with Sam. I wanted him to talk, and talk he did. At some point someone is going to say something which won't mesh, even if it is their partner or how something played on the GT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just the opposite. I say everything I'm thinking.
> 
> But you and Aye's way of doing it is something I can learn from because fooling scum will make them slip and you can learn something from them you wouldn't if you were screaming-scum, scum, scum at them. If they think you think they are town, then they'll relax around you. Kind of the same confidence game they play with townies all the time to get their trust and get them to go along with them on votes.
> 
> It's all an interesting mind game when you think about it. It takes a lot of mind work to play this game well. I really like it. I like things that make me think.
Click to expand...



I'll tell you one more thing, sometimes I agree when I know it makes no sense, or I pretend to waffle or even change a read- just to see reactions.


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf, as soon as me and Cafe saw where a PR was mentioned, we both were saying WTF! We knew it was game over then. We just had to get you to see what we did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup. There was no way.  I had Aye as scum and you as town, until you put up the I would die for House post. Then I thought about it more and came to the realization he had talked you into something, that is why I asked you on the GT. Aye and I then discussed it in Central she and I knew he was full of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I truly thought if he had a davig shot and it was used at just the right time, that scum would be taken by surprise and it was a guarantee'd town win, which is why I was so protective of him for so long before I finally realized my mistake and told you guys. Luckily, we figured it out. I don't think he would of lasted until the end because not taking his shot was too suspicious but his plan, I think, was to keep me with him at lylo to win. The sneak. LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL you know what I just thought Wolf?
> 
> This was your first  "threescum"!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and it was all men lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ROTF!!!!
Click to expand...


Ha!! I even made a joke in the hood about being the only female there and that was before I even knew all the men were scum!! 

Too funny!!


----------



## Wolfsister77

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> I second not put all your true reads out. If I feel someone is scum, I'll intentionally say they come across as town to me, mixed in with other solid town reads. I did that on Sam this game many times. I knew this wasn't his town game, but gave him more leeway because of what he was going through also (moving, sick, funeral). When I saw he had claimed to have 2 results from one night, I knew he was one of the scum, but didn't let him or anyone else know what I was thinking. I was playing 'nice' to him to see if his buddy would pop up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I totally agree Aye. I like Aye she plays close to the vest and  does not give much away but like I said it was Sam's statements which had me move her into scum and the lingering doubts about the Rosie PR exposure.  LOL I did the same with Sam. I wanted him to talk, and talk he did. At some point someone is going to say something which won't mesh, even if it is their partner or how something played on the GT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just the opposite. I say everything I'm thinking.
> 
> But you and Aye's way of doing it is something I can learn from because fooling scum will make them slip and you can learn something from them you wouldn't if you were screaming-scum, scum, scum at them. If they think you think they are town, then they'll relax around you. Kind of the same confidence game they play with townies all the time to get their trust and get them to go along with them on votes.
> 
> It's all an interesting mind game when you think about it. It takes a lot of mind work to play this game well. I really like it. I like things that make me think.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'll tell you one more thing, sometimes I agree when I know it makes no sense, or I pretend to waffle or even change a read- just to see reactions.
Click to expand...


You had me thinking I only had allies in House and SR at the end there. So yeah, all this advice is excellent. I really enjoyed how we all worked together at the end there to investigate the clues and get the scum. Town was too unified despite the occasional spats here and there for scum to really win but House gave it a good go and he did well despite that.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Oh, and yeah, one more thing. If you are scum, think long and hard about fakeclaims cuz they don't always work. I guess that's why scum are often given safeclaims.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Wolfsister77 said:


> Oh, and yeah, one more thing. If you are scum, think long and hard about fakeclaims cuz they don't always work. I guess that's why scum are often given safeclaims.




Ironic, that is how both ICE were caught, lying about PR's.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Safe claims may have come about because of Game 3. Me, Sam, and RD were in one neighborhood. Sam mentioned us using a little 'trick' based on the win condition to catch scum if we got in a tough spot. Wake came in and told us we could not use that. Since then, scum has gotten town's win condition in their Role  PM's as a safe claim. LOL


----------



## CaféAuLait

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Safe claims may have come about because of Game 3. Me, Sam, and RD were in one neighborhood. Sam mentioned us using a little 'trick' based on the win condition to catch scum if we got in a tough spot. Wake came in and told us we could not use that. Since then, scum has gotten town's win condition in their Role  PM's as a safe claim. LOL




See, I had no clue about that. Sam mentioned it in Central while trying to paint me as scum and I did  not even know what he was referencing but it seemed he was speaking to you and I thought he had put that post in Central when it was meant for the scum QT.


----------



## CaféAuLait

The other thing I just did not understand is, as town our wincon will be to kill scum, as scum the wincon is to kill town. In this game it said at the start scum had to kill the other team as well. So I really never saw the big deal about it. I believe @Mertex made several good points about this at the start of the game.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Not many know about it, but those of us that do won't be using it. It's an easy way to catch scum, in my opinion. I'd rather take the fight any day.


----------



## CaféAuLait

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> Not many know about it, but those of us that do won't be using it. It's an easy way to catch scum, in my opinion. I'd rather take the fight any day.



Are you going to make me go read your neighborhood QT now? LOL


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

If you do, you'll see a side of Sam you didn't see in this game. 

The win condition trick is taking a certain word, let's say the 5th word, and having others tell you if theirs is an adjective, verb, noun, etc. If town, it should match yours. Scum will not match. That's the reason for Wake giving the safe claim to scum now.


----------



## Avatar4321

@Wake so what was the deal with talking about how no one would suspect mertex or how she was being cunning in the dead zone?


----------



## CaféAuLait

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> If you do, you'll see a side of Sam you didn't see in this game.
> 
> The win condition trick is taking a certain word, let's say the 5th word, and having others tell you if theirs is an adjective, verb, noun, etc. If town, it should match yours. Scum will not match. That's the reason for Wake giving the safe claim to scum now.




Oh, I did read your neighborhood QT before at the end of Game 3 ( he was so different than the game 3 GT where he insisted the ridiculous theory, which was flawed since Rosies statement was wrong, made me scum and seemed to be erratic as opposed to his thought process in your hood) , I just don't recall this little trick. I also recall there was a totally different Sam in that hood as opposed to Central and as opposed to his Game 3 meta. One of my major reasons to suspect him after I saw his and Avatar's changed meta on the GT and included them in Central. He was calm, and made a lot of sense in your hood in Game 3. I had hoped his changed meta was a PR of some sort, unfortunately  it was not.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Avatar4321 said:


> @Wake so what was the deal with talking about how no one would suspect mertex or how she was being cunning in the dead zone?




Looks like Wake was playing his scum game in the dead QT! 

Oh yeah, and thanks for trying to help us, somewhat with your fingering Sam!


----------



## CaféAuLait

Oh and were there two actions?

Something which you said would happen Day 4 and then you later said something would manifest Day 5 or was all of that you removing SR's PR?


----------



## CaféAuLait

sameech said:


> .....We didn't know the town win condition really.  We did not get it until after that fight broke out, which is another reason I suspected Cafe for awhile when she referenced it being in a second PM to scum.



Because that is what Wake said. He said there was a secondary PM sent to scum.


----------



## Wolfsister77

The trick Sam was talking about, taking a word from the town win condition and asking everyone if they knew it, was the reason Wake came into the scum QT in game 3 and told us the word. Because it is really not a good trick to catching scum. That was kind of a sore spot in game 3 for Sam but I can completely understand why Wake did it.


----------



## sameech

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and yeah, one more thing. If you are scum, think long and hard about fakeclaims cuz they don't always work. I guess that's why scum are often given safeclaims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ironic, that is how both ICE were caught, lying about PR's.
Click to expand...


One of them intended to be caught.  He just didn't anticipate the other scum team would effectively quit when we were about to turn into the homestretch.


----------



## sameech

CaféAuLait said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was just keystone cops coincidence.  I had no idea House would fake claim, let alone fake claim _THAT_.  LOL  I was just throwing as much WIFOM in the game as I could and House stumbled into it in the worst possible way.  Other than not wanting him to rely on you, I really had no end game plan with House.  He just needed to be out there on his own.  He held you guys off longer than I thought when he threw that dayvig thing out there.  If I had been town, I would have instalynched him on that claim because it was either a lie or was in newby hands who would likely hit town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and House relying on me so much-why didn't I recognize that blatant scum buddying? LOL For some reason that came off as town to me and I think I just refused to believe a 3rd scum could be in our hood. Luckily, he was caught anyway.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> He did the same to me.  When he stood up for me being Doc, I completely took that as him being Town...I did the same thing with Avatar in Game 1 or 2.....oh well, I'm still learning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Always question everything in Mafia.
> 
> If you saw House as Town for standing up for you, then if I'm Scum in game with you I could have you voting any way I want. It's white-knighting, and building false rapport as Scum. There are many tools in the arsenal for both Scum and Town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, The way House was acting to me in the hood should of been obvious sooner that he was using me.
> 
> I just read the ice QT. I can't believe how many times they talked about killing me or getting use out of me.
> 
> Thanks a lot Sameech and House. I thought you guys were my friends you evil scum fiends.
> 
> No one will ever be able to buddy me again in these games. I will instantly want FoS them if they do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, Sam was doing a great job of stirring up Central turning you into scum. I was not as convinced and what you don't realize is I was sure Aye was scum over you since she was beating the Wolf drum so hard, it was between her and House at the end for me. If he had flipped town, Aye was next. ( Sorry Aye, Sam had a bit to do with that too BTW)  He is good at sowing seeds of doubt.
Click to expand...


I didn't realize you were claiming the vest.  Ironically enough, you were the one I was trying to get mislynched by thinking Aye would be pissed you were not on board with Wolf.


----------



## sameech

CaféAuLait said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....We didn't know the town win condition really.  We did not get it until after that fight broke out, which is another reason I suspected Cafe for awhile when she referenced it being in a second PM to scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know when you kept doing that I thought you were doing the same thing you did in game 3, focusing on a silly reason to suspect me, i.e., Rosies hood statement. Wake had put the PMs we get in the start of 4 out of 6 games here. I just assumed it was the same when I hypothesized Moon may have copied towns wincon.
Click to expand...


Nope it was to load you up with the same mistake House made so if House got called on it it would look like the same argument you had already addressed.  That was a pretty glaring scum tell.  House made a few others during the game that would have sent me full throttle had I been town.


----------



## sameech

Avatar4321 said:


> I didn't accept the explanation. I put it in the back of my mind and kept an eye out. The thing is though I knew I was scum. I was worried if I pushed too hard and was wrong id have the hood all over me. I didn't think it was likely there were two scum in the hood let alone three.
> 
> after Sam exposed himself on day 2 I pretty much focused on getting him and didn't think too much about house. Not to mention I ended up dying. Three scum in one hood was unexpected



That was sort of my anticipation.  How Grandma got lynched I will never understand.  The tell in House's post was I think he said threads.  All those things on his screenshot most people wouldn't consider "threads".  I'd have to look back but I think I said to you in central he was probably scum but we could save him for later.


----------



## CaféAuLait

sameech said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and yeah, one more thing. If you are scum, think long and hard about fakeclaims cuz they don't always work. I guess that's why scum are often given safeclaims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ironic, that is how both ICE were caught, lying about PR's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One of them intended to be caught.  He just didn't anticipate the other scum team would effectively quit when we were about to turn into the homestretch.
Click to expand...


He was going to be lynched Sam _before_ he had been caught in a scumslip on the GT and he was firmly in scum territory. It was Gath then you, he knew he was doomed that is why he came to me with his plan in East. Then the next day there was no way I could lynch you going to a funeral that day either, I saw your comment about your lynch being drawn out. (sorry)  You were far too kind to me when I had surgery not to take your personal life into consideration.


----------



## CaféAuLait

sameech said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't accept the explanation. I put it in the back of my mind and kept an eye out. The thing is though I knew I was scum. I was worried if I pushed too hard and was wrong id have the hood all over me. I didn't think it was likely there were two scum in the hood let alone three.
> 
> after Sam exposed himself on day 2 I pretty much focused on getting him and didn't think too much about house. Not to mention I ended up dying. Three scum in one hood was unexpected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was sort of my anticipation.  How Grandma got lynched I will never understand.  The tell in House's post was I think he said threads.  All those things on his screenshot most people wouldn't consider "threads".  I'd have to look back but I think I said to you in central he was probably scum but we could save him for later.
Click to expand...


Grandma wanted out of the game and asked to be lynched or modkilled. That is how she was lynched. And I still feel badly about finding that damn QT convo.


----------



## RosieS

Hey Wolfie, I really did  mis-scroll and I bet Avi did, too.

On the Kindle you must scroll in open spaces, which here are on the right.

And so are the like and thanks bars.

That is what happened to me.

Did you not notice Aqua Athena jumping in and thanking you later? ;-)


Regards from Rosie


----------



## House

> He's either a Mensa member with lots of free time, or he's Scum.



BAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Wolfsister77

RosieS said:


> Hey Wolfie, I really did  mis-scroll and I bet Avi did, too.
> 
> On the Kindle you must scroll in open spaces, which here are on the right.
> 
> And so are the like and thanks bars.
> 
> That is what happened to me.
> 
> Did you not notice Aqua Athena jumping in and thanking you later? ;-)
> 
> 
> Regards from Rosie



Yeah, I noticed AA thanking me but I don't remember which posts and it didn't really make a difference in my play at all or anyone else's. 

The posts you and Avi thanked were damning to me whether I was town or scum and coming from people in the dz who are often spoiled about the game, it's potentially damaging. If I would of been mislynched because of it, town would of been hurt. If the game would of been compromised because of it, and yes, Wake did mention not knowing what to do about it to me if it ended up making a difference in the game, then that would of sucked so bad after all that work!! So that's why I was so upset.

Luckily, no damage was done and it did not have an effect on the game and after reading the explanations in the dz, I'm sure it was an accident on both your parts. Especially since neither one of you were even discussing me at the time and Avi wasn't even online. 

So at this point, it doesn't really matter except to maybe have a rule that no one thanks posts who isn't playing while the game is ongoing and have that rule stated somewhere it can't be missed by anyone. 

~Wolfie


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf, as soon as me and Cafe saw where a PR was mentioned, we both were saying WTF! We knew it was game over then. We just had to get you to see what we did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I'm glad you guys were there with me at that point because you were not under scum's influence and I knew right then that I had to say everything because something was not right with how townie all my suspects were acting and I finally figured it out when he wouldn't shoot you like I asked him too.
Click to expand...


I started thinking you were Scum when you kept insisting that you wouldn't vote for House.  I figured you had done the math and knew there were only three that would vote to have you lynched "math, Aye, Cafe"....., so as long as you had House, you wouldn't be lynched because SR was on House and House kept saying you were Town....of course, if those three (Math, Aye, Cafe) had voted for you, I'm sure House would have found some excuse to hammer you or at least get a NL.


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait said:


> The other thing I just did not understand is, as town our wincon will be to kill scum, as scum the wincon is to kill town. In this game it said at the start scum had to kill the other team as well. So I really never saw the big deal about it. I believe @Mertex made several good points about this at the start of the game.



Well, at first I didn't know it either....in fact  I mentioned it in one post, thinking that both Scum teams had to survive for a win, and Avatar corrected me....that's when I went to the rules and read them again and realized that even though they couldn't kill each other, it was in their best interest for us to lynch the other Scum team....which I thought was a Town advantage.

Toward the end when we were trying to decide between Gath and Sameech (I think Cafe had decided that Sameech was the Ice Scum) I thought if we had been 100% sure, it would have been best to kill him first before Gath, because as long as we had one member from each Scum team they couldn't coordinate (two noobs trying to coordinate would not have happened), and they might have had a few failed kills, but it was too big a risk to go for Sam instead of Gath, just in case Sam turned out to be Town.


----------



## Mertex

Avatar4321 said:


> @Wake so what was the deal with talking about how no one would suspect mertex or how she was being cunning in the dead zone?



Yeah, I saw those posts?  Was he trying to make you all suspect me even more of being Scum?  I know it worked with you, because you kept saying, "Why don't they get Mertex?"


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait said:


> Oh and were there two actions?
> 
> Something which you said would happen Day 4 and then you later said something would manifest Day 5 or was all of that you removing SR's PR?




Yeah, and why didn't Wake put it in the GT.....I thought SR was using another of her gambits, to see if Ice would come after her deliberately, after she had FOS House.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf, as soon as me and Cafe saw where a PR was mentioned, we both were saying WTF! We knew it was game over then. We just had to get you to see what we did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I'm glad you guys were there with me at that point because you were not under scum's influence and I knew right then that I had to say everything because something was not right with how townie all my suspects were acting and I finally figured it out when he wouldn't shoot you like I asked him too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I started thinking you were Scum when you kept insisting that you wouldn't vote for House.  I figured you had done the math and knew there were only three that would vote to have you lynched "math, Aye, Cafe"....., so as long as you had House, you wouldn't be lynched because SR was on House and House kept saying you were Town....of course, if those three (Math, Aye, Cafe) had voted for you, I'm sure House would have found some excuse to hammer you or at least get a NL.
Click to expand...


Yeah, it got to the point where I think House wanted me with him at lylo so he could win. But the problem is, he wouldn't take his shot and math and Aye started acting like total townies and something wasn't right. I was trying to save him if he did have it so town could win but once things didn't seem right and he wouldn't take a shot that had me wondering. 

Plus, I told him in the thread several times he should come out in the GT but he wouldn't do it. So yeah, I finally decided to give Aye and Cafe the info. and of course when he wouldn't defend himself, he knew he was done.


----------



## FA_Q2

Well, that was rather fast.  I didn't really expect town to take it that fast 

That feels rather good - towns first win on a big game.  Cant wait for the next one


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf, as soon as me and Cafe saw where a PR was mentioned, we both were saying WTF! We knew it was game over then. We just had to get you to see what we did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I'm glad you guys were there with me at that point because you were not under scum's influence and I knew right then that I had to say everything because something was not right with how townie all my suspects were acting and I finally figured it out when he wouldn't shoot you like I asked him too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I started thinking you were Scum when you kept insisting that you wouldn't vote for House.  I figured you had done the math and knew there were only three that would vote to have you lynched "math, Aye, Cafe"....., so as long as you had House, you wouldn't be lynched because SR was on House and House kept saying you were Town....of course, if those three (Math, Aye, Cafe) had voted for you, I'm sure House would have found some excuse to hammer you or at least get a NL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, it got to the point where I think House wanted me with him at lylo so he could win. But the problem is, he wouldn't take his shot and math and Aye started acting like total townies and something wasn't right. I was trying to save him if he did have it so town could win but once things didn't seem right and he wouldn't take a shot that had me wondering.
> 
> Plus, I told him in the thread several times he should come out in the GT but he wouldn't do it. So yeah, I finally decided to give Aye and Cafe the info. and of course when he wouldn't defend himself, he knew he was done.
Click to expand...


Frankly, I just got tired of the game and was ready to move on.

I knew things would go down pretty quick when I admitted to the PR claim in GT.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf, as soon as me and Cafe saw where a PR was mentioned, we both were saying WTF! We knew it was game over then. We just had to get you to see what we did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I'm glad you guys were there with me at that point because you were not under scum's influence and I knew right then that I had to say everything because something was not right with how townie all my suspects were acting and I finally figured it out when he wouldn't shoot you like I asked him too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I started thinking you were Scum when you kept insisting that you wouldn't vote for House.  I figured you had done the math and knew there were only three that would vote to have you lynched "math, Aye, Cafe"....., so as long as you had House, you wouldn't be lynched because SR was on House and House kept saying you were Town....of course, if those three (Math, Aye, Cafe) had voted for you, I'm sure House would have found some excuse to hammer you or at least get a NL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, it got to the point where I think House wanted me with him at lylo so he could win. But the problem is, he wouldn't take his shot and math and Aye started acting like total townies and something wasn't right. I was trying to save him if he did have it so town could win but once things didn't seem right and he wouldn't take a shot that had me wondering.
> 
> Plus, I told him in the thread several times he should come out in the GT but he wouldn't do it. So yeah, I finally decided to give Aye and Cafe the info. and of course when he wouldn't defend himself, he knew he was done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frankly, I just got tired of the game and was ready to move on.
> 
> I knew things would go down pretty quick when I admitted to the PR claim in GT.
Click to expand...


That's because you figured out what was going to eventually happen.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AyeCantSeeYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wolf, as soon as me and Cafe saw where a PR was mentioned, we both were saying WTF! We knew it was game over then. We just had to get you to see what we did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, I'm glad you guys were there with me at that point because you were not under scum's influence and I knew right then that I had to say everything because something was not right with how townie all my suspects were acting and I finally figured it out when he wouldn't shoot you like I asked him too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I started thinking you were Scum when you kept insisting that you wouldn't vote for House.  I figured you had done the math and knew there were only three that would vote to have you lynched "math, Aye, Cafe"....., so as long as you had House, you wouldn't be lynched because SR was on House and House kept saying you were Town....of course, if those three (Math, Aye, Cafe) had voted for you, I'm sure House would have found some excuse to hammer you or at least get a NL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, it got to the point where I think House wanted me with him at lylo so he could win. But the problem is, he wouldn't take his shot and math and Aye started acting like total townies and something wasn't right. I was trying to save him if he did have it so town could win but once things didn't seem right and he wouldn't take a shot that had me wondering.
> 
> Plus, I told him in the thread several times he should come out in the GT but he wouldn't do it. So yeah, I finally decided to give Aye and Cafe the info. and of course when he wouldn't defend himself, he knew he was done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Frankly, I just got tired of the game and was ready to move on.
> 
> I knew things would go down pretty quick when I admitted to the PR claim in GT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's because you figured out what was going to eventually happen.
Click to expand...


Yep....once you get caught in a lie, it's pretty hard to get out of it.  I wanted to lie about the shield I stole, but decided that I wasn't experienced enough to figure my way out if one of the more experienced players started quizzing me....so that's why I decided to crumb my role, but it seemed like no one was picking up on it....(after reading the Scum QT's, I see that Scum did pick up on it).  Once I was at L-1, I decided to claim - I had been checking out an on-going game on Mafia.Scum where a Scum had fake claimed Doc and he was able to live till the end of the game....I figured at least I would be telling the truth, and sure enough, telling the truth helped.


----------



## Wake

You always want to be very careful about lying. Only do it if you *know* it isn't verifiable.

*Lynch all Liars* is a cornerstone of Mafia for good reason.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Yep, Mertex's doc claim was believable and I dropped pegging her as scum as soon as she outed it just like I stopped pegging SR as scum once Cafe outed herself-at my insistence of course. And when House kept trying to tell me SR was lying, I wouldn't believe it because I knew she had to be telling the truth.

But in House and Sameech's case is they could not get out of their lies once they started to get questions asked about them that they had to be specific about couldn't answer that would makes us think they were telling the truth.

I doubt I'll ever lie or gambit as town. I see no reason for it. But as scum-sure. But just make sure it is one that you can back up. Not easy at all.

And as a side note on self-hammering because I saw it come up in the QT's, Sameech-you very well can and should hammer yourself as scum so town can't question you any more to protect your partner. It DOES play to your wincon as scum to do so. That is why House kept asking you to do it. That is why SR asked me to unvote to get you off L-1. Self-hammering as scum IS acceptable game play. Doing it as town is WRONG and can even result in a modkill at the main site. Don't do that. And now I know why House was thanking me for hammering you Sameech and SR was doing a facepalm. I was only helping YOU.


----------



## Wake

I still suspect House has played before.


----------



## Wake

Also, never mention being a PR in your Neighborhood. You can knew know for sure who's what in them. 

Only claim being a PR when at L1. And even then, if there's wiggle room, maybe wait and see if your wagon deteriorates first.

As a VT, try crumbing being a PR, or anything else that could draw the NK. I scour the WIki looking for a very convincing and timely claim, and start slowly and deliberately crumbing it throughout the game. Good crumbs are subtle, too. If I'm a Bomb or Paranoid Gun Owner, I'll crumb being a certain kind of PR. A danger with crumbing is hinting at being the Cop or Doc, and then having those actual players go nuts thinking you're Scum, and potentially compelling them to out themselves. I've seen it before, and Scum loves it when that happens.


----------



## sameech

Wake said:


> You always want to be very careful about lying. Only do it if you *know* it isn't verifiable.
> 
> *Lynch all Liars* is a cornerstone of Mafia for good reason.



Because people are boring idiots?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wake said:


> Also, never mention being a PR in your Neighborhood. You can knew know for sure who's what in them.
> 
> Only claim being a PR when at L1. And even then, if there's wiggle room, maybe wait and see if your wagon deteriorates first.
> 
> As a VT, try crumbing being a PR, or anything else that could draw the NK. I scour the WIki looking for a very convincing and timely claim, and start slowly and deliberately crumbing it throughout the game. Good crumbs are subtle, too. If I'm a Bomb or Paranoid Gun Owner, I'll crumb being a certain kind of PR. A danger with crumbing is hinting at being the Cop or Doc, and then having those actual players go nuts thinking you're Scum, and potentially compelling them to out themselves. I've seen it before, and Scum loves it when that happens.



I would strongly recommend only claiming at L-1 with intent to hammer stated. I don't fully understand the crumbing PR's when VT or when scum or when you are an actual PR thing and when to do it. I can see scum doing it to out the PR's but that will get them lynched too. I can see trying to draw the NK if you know there's a PR in trouble and you are a VT or doing it if you are 1-shot BP for sure. It would be somewhat stressful as a PR to know when to come out if you see someone crumbing what you have because you don't know if it is scum or someone trying to draw the NK instead. So yeah, I've never looked into this too much but I can see how it could be pretty important in a game.


----------



## sameech

Wolfsister77 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, never mention being a PR in your Neighborhood. You can knew know for sure who's what in them.
> 
> Only claim being a PR when at L1. And even then, if there's wiggle room, maybe wait and see if your wagon deteriorates first.
> 
> As a VT, try crumbing being a PR, or anything else that could draw the NK. I scour the WIki looking for a very convincing and timely claim, and start slowly and deliberately crumbing it throughout the game. Good crumbs are subtle, too. If I'm a Bomb or Paranoid Gun Owner, I'll crumb being a certain kind of PR. A danger with crumbing is hinting at being the Cop or Doc, and then having those actual players go nuts thinking you're Scum, and potentially compelling them to out themselves. I've seen it before, and Scum loves it when that happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would strongly recommend only claiming at L-1 with intent to hammer stated. I don't fully understand the crumbing PR's when VT or when scum or when you are an actual PR thing and when to do it. I can see scum doing it to out the PR's but that will get them lynched too. I can see trying to draw the NK if you know there's a PR in trouble and you are a VT or doing it if you are 1-shot BP for sure. It would be somewhat stressful as a PR to know when to come out if you see someone crumbing what you have because you don't know if it is scum or someone trying to draw the NK instead. So yeah, I've never looked into this too much but I can see how it could be pretty important in a game.
Click to expand...


If you wait until a PR is at L-1, a VT crumbing isn't going to help and they wouldn't know that the person at L-1 is a PR had they not crumbed the hell out of it.


----------



## sameech

Wolfsister77 said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, never mention being a PR in your Neighborhood. You can knew know for sure who's what in them.
> 
> Only claim being a PR when at L1. And even then, if there's wiggle room, maybe wait and see if your wagon deteriorates first.
> 
> As a VT, try crumbing being a PR, or anything else that could draw the NK. I scour the WIki looking for a very convincing and timely claim, and start slowly and deliberately crumbing it throughout the game. Good crumbs are subtle, too. If I'm a Bomb or Paranoid Gun Owner, I'll crumb being a certain kind of PR. A danger with crumbing is hinting at being the Cop or Doc, and then having those actual players go nuts thinking you're Scum, and potentially compelling them to out themselves. I've seen it before, and Scum loves it when that happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would strongly recommend only claiming at L-1 with intent to hammer stated. I don't fully understand the crumbing PR's when VT or when scum or when you are an actual PR thing and when to do it. I can see scum doing it to out the PR's but that will get them lynched too. I can see trying to draw the NK if you know there's a PR in trouble and you are a VT or doing it if you are 1-shot BP for sure. It would be somewhat stressful as a PR to know when to come out if you see someone crumbing what you have because you don't know if it is scum or someone trying to draw the NK instead. So yeah, I've never looked into this too much but I can see how it could be pretty important in a game.
Click to expand...


In a game with limited protects, scum crumbing PR is a way to possibly cause town to waste their protect on them BTW


----------



## ScarletRage

Wake for the very reason you described, I do not like crumbing unless it can catch scum or you are the cop or faking being cop. Crumbs should be missed in play but obvious to anyone looking.

Cops should not cc crumbs as vts can crumb cop to take a bullet.


----------



## Mertex

Wake said:


> I still suspect House has played before.


Yep....I noticed he signed in on the new game as "/in" - the way they do in MafiaScum.  Of course, he could've just been copying them....after checking that site out.


----------



## sameech

Mertex said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still suspect House has played before.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep....I noticed he signed in on the new game as "/in" - the way they do in MafiaScum.  Of course, he could've just been copying them....after checking that site out.
Click to expand...


Wolf said she had seen him in the que over there.  I have trouble believing he is new to the game.  I still think he was sandbagging us.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still suspect House has played before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep....I noticed he signed in on the new game as "/in" - the way they do in MafiaScum.  Of course, he could've just been copying them....after checking that site out.
Click to expand...


Yes, it's how you join a newbie. You /in or /in for next in the newbie queue and get put in a game as soon as enough people sign up. If they have to confirm their role in a game, they will post /confirm in the thread. It's a mafiascum thing. So were my questions at the beginning of the game BTW. It's very common play there.


----------



## Wolfsister77

sameech said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still suspect House has played before.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep....I noticed he signed in on the new game as "/in" - the way they do in MafiaScum.  Of course, he could've just been copying them....after checking that site out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wolf said she had seen him in the que over there.  I have trouble believing he is new to the game.  I still think he was sandbagging us.
Click to expand...


He's in a newbie there. It's ongoing so that's all I'll say about it but I can /confirm he is in his first newbie there. LOL


----------



## Wolfsister77

Of course, he could of played for awhile at a site I'm not aware of like Team Liquid or Epic Mafia. I don't go to those sites so who knows? Or he just read the Wiki and watched enough games to know enough to play well. He has no reason to lie postgame if this was a scum tactic of his.


----------



## House

sameech said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still suspect House has played before.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep....I noticed he signed in on the new game as "/in" - the way they do in MafiaScum.  Of course, he could've just been copying them....after checking that site out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wolf said she had seen him in the que over there.  I have trouble believing he is new to the game.  I still think he was sandbagging us.
Click to expand...


Like an experienced scummer would fake claim day vig.

I thought you were one of the smart ones over here, Sam?


----------



## House

Wake said:


> I still suspect House has played before.



If you glance into my ongoing game, that opinion will change pretty quick.


----------



## Wake

sameech said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> You always want to be very careful about lying. Only do it if you *know* it isn't verifiable.
> 
> *Lynch all Liars* is a cornerstone of Mafia for good reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because people are boring idiots?
Click to expand...


I wouldn't really say that. Mafia's a really complex game.

When Scumhunting you're trying as hard as you can to find Scumtells, which are signs that someone's guilty. Scum need to lie in order to stay latent. I'd spend hours of active engagement and interrogation just to grasp a few deceitful lies or discrepancies. If someone makes a lie, and it's verified as a lie, I would jump on it immediately to try and unravel it as best I can. 

As Town you can be very unboring. Let's say you like interrogating folks. Well, there's no cap on that. You can go nuts on it, taking it to as much of an extent as you want, while having fun at it, too. This goes for aggression, too. (Note that one can be aggressive and civil). When I'm looking for entertainment I tap into my aggressive side and do everything I can to yank out information and genuine reactions. I've caught nervous Scum and frustrated Townies that way. Basically what I'm trying to say is that you can do practically anything to have fun in this game. There are only a few restraints in Mafia.


----------



## Wake

House said:


> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still suspect House has played before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you glance into my ongoing game, that opinion will change pretty quick.
Click to expand...


You'll get good experience. 

I'm still learning subtle tactics and refined psychological techniques in order to control and persuade the other players.


----------



## ScarletRage

House isn't that experienced. He still fell for the revelation of me being ice immune and jumping to lynch me despite me basically saying it was a trap. He's just charismatic and logical. He'll be deadly in a few games.

I need to roll scum on this board. :S


----------



## Wolfsister77

I'm not a boring townie.


----------



## House

ScarletRage said:


> House isn't that experienced. He still fell for the revelation of me being ice immune and jumping to lynch me despite me basically saying it was a trap. He's just charismatic and logical. He'll be deadly in a few games.
> 
> I need to roll scum on this board. :S



Wrong, I voted you for your self vote.  I srsly dislike anti-town behavior.


----------



## House

Where I screwed up was voting for you due to your self-vote DESPITE the silly gambit that you outed way too early.


----------



## Wolfsister77

ScarletRage said:


> I need to roll scum on this board. :S



OMG, that would be a trip.


----------



## sameech

Wake said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> You always want to be very careful about lying. Only do it if you *know* it isn't verifiable.
> 
> *Lynch all Liars* is a cornerstone of Mafia for good reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because people are boring idiots?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't really say that. Mafia's a really complex game.
> 
> When Scumhunting you're trying as hard as you can to find Scumtells, which are signs that someone's guilty. Scum need to lie in order to stay latent. I'd spend hours of active engagement and interrogation just to grasp a few deceitful lies or discrepancies. If someone makes a lie, and it's verified as a lie, I would jump on it immediately to try and unravel it as best I can.
> 
> As Town you can be very unboring. Let's say you like interrogating folks. Well, there's no cap on that. You can go nuts on it, taking it to as much of an extent as you want, while having fun at it, too. This goes for aggression, too. (Note that one can be aggressive and civil). When I'm looking for entertainment I tap into my aggressive side and do everything I can to yank out information and genuine reactions. I've caught nervous Scum and frustrated Townies that way. Basically what I'm trying to say is that you can do practically anything to have fun in this game. There are only a few restraints in Mafia.
Click to expand...


When I try to be unboring I get yelled at.

Lynch all liars is a stupid mantra.  If that were the case SR would have mislynched for the night she played WIFOM darts with herself and lied, admitted that she was lying and so on.  It is a crap mantra because it is never practiced except when someone wants to take a short cut to explain their vote without explaining their vote which is in itself anti-town.


----------



## sameech

House said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wake said:
> 
> 
> 
> I still suspect House has played before.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep....I noticed he signed in on the new game as "/in" - the way they do in MafiaScum.  Of course, he could've just been copying them....after checking that site out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wolf said she had seen him in the que over there.  I have trouble believing he is new to the game.  I still think he was sandbagging us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like an experienced scummer would fake claim day vig.
> 
> I thought you were one of the smart ones over here, Sam?
Click to expand...


I technically never claimed day vig I just alluded to that possibility as I alluded to almost every other possibility under the sun as well the night before and day of my lynch.  It wasn't like I had the faintest clue you would pull that one out of your butt.

BTW I have been able to hide as vig by claiming vig in a way that everybody thought was a VT fake claim.  I have been able to pull that hat trick off as doctor as well by claiming doc in a fake way and then claiming a less than doc protect that used up their powers by mid game when I was still doc and had all my shots to protect left while simultaneously driving scum off a player whom they thought I was protecting on nights I wasn't protecting them.

Smart?  No way.  If I were smart, I wouldn't play this game


----------



## Mertex

ScarletRage said:


> House isn't that experienced. He still fell for the revelation of me being ice immune and jumping to lynch me despite me basically saying it was a trap. He's just charismatic and logical. He'll be deadly in a few games.
> 
> I need to roll scum on this board. :S


 Would we be able to see a different gameplay?


----------



## sameech

ScarletRage said:


> House isn't that experienced. He still fell for the revelation of me being ice immune and jumping to lynch me despite me basically saying it was a trap. He's just charismatic and logical. He'll be deadly in a few games.
> 
> I need to roll scum on this board. :S



Town would just need to lynch Avatar Day 1 and Gath Day 2.  One of the two would out you as scum if they can't keep playing too


----------



## ScarletRage

Mertex said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> House isn't that experienced. He still fell for the revelation of me being ice immune and jumping to lynch me despite me basically saying it was a trap. He's just charismatic and logical. He'll be deadly in a few games.
> 
> I need to roll scum on this board. :S
> 
> 
> 
> Would we be able to see a different gameplay?
Click to expand...


Yes but it would take work. My scumgame is much better than my town game. This was one of my best towngames.


----------



## sameech

ScarletRage said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> House isn't that experienced. He still fell for the revelation of me being ice immune and jumping to lynch me despite me basically saying it was a trap. He's just charismatic and logical. He'll be deadly in a few games.
> 
> I need to roll scum on this board. :S
> 
> 
> 
> Would we be able to see a different gameplay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes but it would take work. My scumgame is much better than my town game.
Click to expand...


Based on Game 3, that would have to be the case.


[/QUOTE] This was one of my best towngames. [/QUOTE]

That saddens me.  "Trust me because I am me" really wasn't working so well for town.  Wolf and Cafe turned that last lynch off the coincidence between the fakeclaim and my prior blather.


----------



## House

sameech said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> House isn't that experienced. He still fell for the revelation of me being ice immune and jumping to lynch me despite me basically saying it was a trap. He's just charismatic and logical. He'll be deadly in a few games.
> 
> I need to roll scum on this board. :S
> 
> 
> 
> Would we be able to see a different gameplay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes but it would take work. My scumgame is much better than my town game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Based on Game 3, that would have to be the case.
Click to expand...

 This was one of my best towngames. [/QUOTE]

That saddens me.  "Trust me because I am me" really wasn't working so well for town.  Wolf and Cafe turned that last lynch off the coincidence between the fakeclaim and my prior blather.[/QUOTE]

And if I wanted, I could have simply avoided it by rushing in with a v/la right after Wolf asked me to vig Aye & killed her that night.

As I said, I was just ready to move on.


----------



## sameech

House said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> House isn't that experienced. He still fell for the revelation of me being ice immune and jumping to lynch me despite me basically saying it was a trap. He's just charismatic and logical. He'll be deadly in a few games.
> 
> I need to roll scum on this board. :S
> 
> 
> 
> Would we be able to see a different gameplay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes but it would take work. My scumgame is much better than my town game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Based on Game 3, that would have to be the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This was one of my best towngames.
Click to expand...


That saddens me.  "Trust me because I am me" really wasn't working so well for town.  Wolf and Cafe turned that last lynch off the coincidence between the fakeclaim and my prior blather.[/QUOTE]

And if I wanted, I could have simply avoided it by rushing in with a v/la right after Wolf asked me to vig Aye & killed her that night.

As I said, I was just ready to move on.[/QUOTE]

I get like that by Day 3.  I am usually like that by Day 2 LOL.  The games take too long trying to account for people who might be able to play only 1 day a week.


----------



## Grandma

> And if I wanted, I could have simply avoided it by rushing in with a v/la right after Wolf asked me to vig Aye & killed her that night.
> 
> As I said, I was just ready to move on.



One has to wonder how the game would have ended had you played that V/LA.


----------



## CaféAuLait

sameech said:


> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> House isn't that experienced. He still fell for the revelation of me being ice immune and jumping to lynch me despite me basically saying it was a trap. He's just charismatic and logical. He'll be deadly in a few games.
> 
> I need to roll scum on this board. :S
> 
> 
> 
> Would we be able to see a different gameplay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes but it would take work. My scumgame is much better than my town game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Based on Game 3, that would have to be the case.
Click to expand...

 This was one of my best towngames. [/QUOTE]

That saddens me.  "Trust me because I am me" really wasn't working so well for town.  Wolf and Cafe turned that last lynch off the coincidence between the fakeclaim and my prior blather.[/QUOTE]


It would not have mattered if you had not said anything, the claim made no sense, especially his saying he discovered it along the course of the game sometime. His claimed reeked, even without your supposition of VIG returning.


----------



## Mertex

ScarletRage said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> House isn't that experienced. He still fell for the revelation of me being ice immune and jumping to lynch me despite me basically saying it was a trap. He's just charismatic and logical. He'll be deadly in a few games.
> 
> I need to roll scum on this board. :S
> 
> 
> 
> Would we be able to see a different gameplay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes but it would take work. My scumgame is much better than my town game. This was one of my best towngames.
Click to expand...



Yep, it's going to be hard for you to not sound like scum........Math, on the other hand, sounds too Town.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> House isn't that experienced. He still fell for the revelation of me being ice immune and jumping to lynch me despite me basically saying it was a trap. He's just charismatic and logical. He'll be deadly in a few games.
> 
> I need to roll scum on this board. :S
> 
> 
> 
> Would we be able to see a different gameplay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes but it would take work. My scumgame is much better than my town game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Based on Game 3, that would have to be the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This was one of my best towngames.
Click to expand...


That saddens me.  "Trust me because I am me" really wasn't working so well for town.  Wolf and Cafe turned that last lynch off the coincidence between the fakeclaim and my prior blather.[/QUOTE]

And if I wanted, I could have simply avoided it by rushing in with a v/la right after Wolf asked me to vig Aye & killed her that night.

As I said, I was just ready to move on.[/QUOTE]

It would not have worked. Killing me would of killed your lifeline. 2 of them were suspicious of me and if I came up town, they'd zero in on you right away, especially since SR had you in her sights already and Aye, Cafe, Math were not really suspicious of each other and 2 of them were practically conftowns. 

You would of been dead meat regardless. Only everyone would of been entertained with a few lines of me cursing you in the dz and voting your ass immediately in the next game.


----------



## sameech

CaféAuLait said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> House isn't that experienced. He still fell for the revelation of me being ice immune and jumping to lynch me despite me basically saying it was a trap. He's just charismatic and logical. He'll be deadly in a few games.
> 
> I need to roll scum on this board. :S
> 
> 
> 
> Would we be able to see a different gameplay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes but it would take work. My scumgame is much better than my town game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Based on Game 3, that would have to be the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This was one of my best towngames.
Click to expand...


That saddens me.  "Trust me because I am me" really wasn't working so well for town.  Wolf and Cafe turned that last lynch off the coincidence between the fakeclaim and my prior blather.[/QUOTE]


It would not have mattered if you had not said anything, the claim made no sense, especially his saying he discovered it along the course of the game sometime. His claimed reeked, even without your supposition of VIG returning.[/QUOTE]

Then why did you ask Wolf about what I had said and say it was really important in bold letters?


----------



## House

Wolfsister77 said:


> You would of been dead meat regardless. Only everyone would of been entertained with a few lines of me cursing you in the dz and voting your ass immediately in the next game.



That would have been worth it on its own.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> House isn't that experienced. He still fell for the revelation of me being ice immune and jumping to lynch me despite me basically saying it was a trap. He's just charismatic and logical. He'll be deadly in a few games.
> 
> I need to roll scum on this board. :S
> 
> 
> 
> Would we be able to see a different gameplay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes but it would take work. My scumgame is much better than my town game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Based on Game 3, that would have to be the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This was one of my best towngames.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That saddens me.  "Trust me because I am me" really wasn't working so well for town.  Wolf and Cafe turned that last lynch off the coincidence between the fakeclaim and my prior blather.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if I wanted, I could have simply avoided it by rushing in with a v/la right after Wolf asked me to vig Aye & killed her that night.
> 
> As I said, I was just ready to move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would not have worked. Killing me would of killed your lifeline. 2 of them were suspicious of me and if I came up town, they'd zero in on you right away, especially since SR had you in her sights already and Aye, Cafe, Math were not really suspicious of each other and 2 of them were practically conftowns.
> 
> You would of been dead meat regardless. Only everyone would of been entertained with a few lines of me cursing you in the dz and voting your ass immediately in the next game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Watch this next game, he'll get "rebel" and spend the entire game trying to convince us he is not the King......
Click to expand...


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You would of been dead meat regardless. Only everyone would of been entertained with a few lines of me cursing you in the dz and voting your ass immediately in the next game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would have been worth it on its own.
Click to expand...


----------



## House

Mertex said:


> Watch this next game, he'll get "rebel" and spend the entire game trying to convince us he is not the King......



That gives me a wonderfully twisted idea.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would we be able to see a different gameplay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but it would take work. My scumgame is much better than my town game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Based on Game 3, that would have to be the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This was one of my best towngames.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That saddens me.  "Trust me because I am me" really wasn't working so well for town.  Wolf and Cafe turned that last lynch off the coincidence between the fakeclaim and my prior blather.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if I wanted, I could have simply avoided it by rushing in with a v/la right after Wolf asked me to vig Aye & killed her that night.
> 
> As I said, I was just ready to move on.
Click to expand...




> It would not have worked. Killing me would of killed your lifeline. 2 of them were suspicious of me and if I came up town, they'd zero in on you right away, especially since SR had you in her sights already and Aye, Cafe, Math were not really suspicious of each other and 2 of them were practically conftowns.
> 
> You would of been dead meat regardless. Only everyone would of been entertained with a few lines of me cursing you in the dz and voting your ass immediately in the next game.




Watch this next game, he'll get "rebel" and spend the entire game trying to convince us he is not the King......[/QUOTE]

Or he'll get ruler and I'll have to be a guard and try to save his ass. Grrrrrr...................


----------



## Wolfsister77

WTF-The quotes are messing up big time.


----------



## sameech

Wolfsister77 said:


> WTF-The quotes are messing up big time.



Yeah they are like that all over the place here.  It is like when one gets screwed up, they all get that way and you cannot fix them by editing or something.


----------



## Mertex

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would we be able to see a different gameplay?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but it would take work. My scumgame is much better than my town game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Based on Game 3, that would have to be the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This was one of my best towngames.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That saddens me.  "Trust me because I am me" really wasn't working so well for town.  Wolf and Cafe turned that last lynch off the coincidence between the fakeclaim and my prior blather.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if I wanted, I could have simply avoided it by rushing in with a v/la right after Wolf asked me to vig Aye & killed her that night.
> 
> As I said, I was just ready to move on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would not have worked. Killing me would of killed your lifeline. 2 of them were suspicious of me and if I came up town, they'd zero in on you right away, especially since SR had you in her sights already and Aye, Cafe, Math were not really suspicious of each other and 2 of them were practically conftowns.
> 
> You would of been dead meat regardless. Only everyone would of been entertained with a few lines of me cursing you in the dz and voting your ass immediately in the next game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch this next game, he'll get "rebel" and spend the entire game trying to convince us he is not the King......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The comments on this post are all screwed up.....I tried to fix them, but only after I posted them, and I think I made it worse......scratch it.  And whoever messed up first....you need to watch it.......please review first.....
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## CaféAuLait

sameech said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScarletRage said:
> 
> 
> 
> House isn't that experienced. He still fell for the revelation of me being ice immune and jumping to lynch me despite me basically saying it was a trap. He's just charismatic and logical. He'll be deadly in a few games.
> 
> I need to roll scum on this board. :S
> 
> 
> 
> Would we be able to see a different gameplay?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes but it would take work. My scumgame is much better than my town game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Based on Game 3, that would have to be the case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This was one of my best towngames.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That saddens me.  "Trust me because I am me" really wasn't working so well for town.  Wolf and Cafe turned that last lynch off the coincidence between the fakeclaim and my prior blather.
Click to expand...



It would not have mattered if you had not said anything, the claim made no sense, especially his saying he discovered it along the course of the game sometime. His claimed reeked, even without your supposition of VIG returning.[/QUOTE]

Then why did you ask Wolf about what I had said and say it was really important in bold letters?[/QUOTE]


I asked for a few reasons, ( at first I did think it may relate to you but I had no clue what he had claimed the day prior)  I realized his claim made no sense,  (remember I had no clue at the time exactly what he was claiming). I had asked her the day before we knew about his supposed VIG ability if there was something she needed to share with us regarding House, as I had suspected he claimed to her when she said she was willing to die for him and see him to the end ( again that was before he claimed on the thread)  Something was not sitting right there. She ignored me though because she thought he was telling the truth.

As soon as House made a PR claim I recalled your comment about VIG and thought they may be related, it just happened he did it on his own. Either way his saying "something basically fell into his lap during the course of the game came off as total BS, even if he had said he had some other PR drop into his lap) It made no sense to strip SR and give another PR.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> Or he'll get ruler and I'll have to be a guard and try to save his ass. Grrrrrr...................



I'll be watching you very carefully.............and him, too....no more surprise gifts at the end of the game....hahahaha......special Vig crap....


----------



## CaféAuLait

To strip SR of her Iceproof ability and give a PR of a Vig shot. ^


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or he'll get ruler and I'll have to be a guard and try to save his ass. Grrrrrr...................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be watching you very carefully.............and him, too....no more surprise gifts at the end of the game....hahahaha......special Vig crap....
Click to expand...


The sneak never told me it was a surprise gift. I thought he had it from the beginning. That kind of trick will never work on me again with both Sameech and House using it.


----------



## Mertex

Wolfsister77 said:


> WTF-The quotes are messing up big time.



I know...it's either Sameech or Cafe....they're not reviewing before posting and somehow getting the quotes in the wrong place......


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch this next game, he'll get "rebel" and spend the entire game trying to convince us he is not the King......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That gives me a wonderfully twisted idea.
Click to expand...



YOU don't need any more twisted ideas Dr.ITouchMyselfEvil.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF-The quotes are messing up big time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know...it's either Sameech or Cafe....they're not reviewing before posting and somehow getting the quotes in the wrong place......
Click to expand...


Let's just blame House and lynch him again.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF-The quotes are messing up big time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know...it's either Sameech or Cafe....they're not reviewing before posting and somehow getting the quotes in the wrong place......
Click to expand...



Well, given I quoted Sam, and his quotes were broken, it must be Sam!


----------



## sameech

Wolfsister77 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or he'll get ruler and I'll have to be a guard and try to save his ass. Grrrrrr...................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be watching you very carefully.............and him, too....no more surprise gifts at the end of the game....hahahaha......special Vig crap....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The sneak never told me it was a surprise gift. I thought he had it from the beginning. That kind of trick will never work on me again with both Sameech and House using it.
Click to expand...


I was PMing Wake about that last day as he was the only one I could discuss it with.  I really thought he had lost you much much earlier in the day when you posted OK to him in the GT and the QT.  You did well with the staredown wiuth town though.  I was surprised you didn't flinch.


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> It made no sense to strip SR and give another PR.



Considering SR's PR was brokenly awesome with fire eliminated, sure it did.


----------



## sameech

Mertex said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF-The quotes are messing up big time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know...it's either Sameech or Cafe....they're not reviewing before posting and somehow getting the quotes in the wrong place......
Click to expand...


Or not altering them 

I think it started with a SR quote I tried breaking into two and went out of control from there.


----------



## Mertex

I hated that you all had Central, North and East and were carrying conversations away from where we could see what was actually being said....House could have lied and there was nobody left to claim that he was lying and you could have been blamed, Wolf.   I didn't like neighborhoods this go-round because right from the start, I was accused of being scum just because I mentioned in the other Mafia thread that I couldn't find my PM's (new software had just been introduced)  and couldn't go to my neighborhood without the address, and that was the reason why I didn't come into the neighborhood right away....but that seemed scummy to some, too.  In the previous game, everyone started mentioning neighborhoods and nobody accused anyone of being Scummy because of it.  I think I was a target for someone from the very start but fortunately it didn't pan out.


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> It made no sense to strip SR and give another PR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering SR's PR was brokenly awesome with fire eliminated, sure it did.
Click to expand...


No, it did not. When SR announced her ability was taken it made sense Wake saw a flaw in his setup. Ice would basically be screwed with both shields left. To hand out a death sentence (removing SRs ability)  while assuring a second death sentence ( giving you a PR to VIG someone)  did not make any sense to me.


----------



## Mertex

CaféAuLait said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF-The quotes are messing up big time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know...it's either Sameech or Cafe....they're not reviewing before posting and somehow getting the quotes in the wrong place......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well, given I quoted Sam, and his quotes were broken, it must be Sam!
Click to expand...



We need to lynch him......


----------



## CaféAuLait

Mertex said:


> I hated that you all had Central, North and East and were carrying conversations away from where we could see what was actually being said....House could have lied and there was nobody left to claim that he was lying and you could have been blamed, Wolf.   I didn't like neighborhoods this go-round because right from the start, I was accused of being scum just because I mentioned in the other Mafia thread that I couldn't find my PM's (new software had just been introduced)  and couldn't go to my neighborhood without the address, and that was the reason why I didn't come into the neighborhood right away....but that seemed scummy to some, too.  In the previous game, everyone started mentioning neighborhoods and nobody accused anyone of being Scummy because of it.  I think I was a target for someone from the very start but fortunately it didn't pan out.



All neighborhood are like that though, yes? Central really made no difference. It did give Aye and myself a Voice since both of our hoods were wiped out by then,


----------



## sameech

Mertex said:


> I hated that you all had Central, North and East and were carrying conversations away from where we could see what was actually being said....House could have lied and there was nobody left to claim that he was lying and you could have been blamed, Wolf.   I didn't like neighborhoods this go-round because right from the start, I was accused of being scum just because I mentioned in the other Mafia thread that I couldn't find my PM's (new software had just been introduced)  and couldn't go to my neighborhood without the address, and that was the reason why I didn't come into the neighborhood right away....but that seemed scummy to some, too.  In the previous game, everyone started mentioning neighborhoods and nobody accused anyone of being Scummy because of it.  I think I was a target for someone from the very start but fortunately it didn't pan out.



There was a discussion in the scum QT about making up quotes from Wolf but I wouldn't play along with that.  Thought it would be a bad thing to start doing to the overall dynamics.  I HATED being in 4 threads, and by hated, I mean *HATED* since I didn't even want to play in this game to begin with.  I don't like QT's.  I think they disrupt the natural flow of games.  I also don't like scum having daytalk.


----------



## Wolfsister77

sameech said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or he'll get ruler and I'll have to be a guard and try to save his ass. Grrrrrr...................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be watching you very carefully.............and him, too....no more surprise gifts at the end of the game....hahahaha......special Vig crap....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The sneak never told me it was a surprise gift. I thought he had it from the beginning. That kind of trick will never work on me again with both Sameech and House using it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was PMing Wake about that last day as he was the only one I could discuss it with.  I really thought he had lost you much much earlier in the day when you posted OK to him in the GT and the QT.  You did well with the staredown wiuth town though.  I was surprised you didn't flinch.
Click to expand...


That is the kind of thing that makes the game fun. That stare down.

That OK was not a good sign from me BTW. I wanted to see what he would do.


----------



## House

CaféAuLait said:


> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> It made no sense to strip SR and give another PR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering SR's PR was brokenly awesome with fire eliminated, sure it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it did not. When SR announced her ability was taken it made sense Wake saw a flaw in his setup. Ice would basically be screwed with both shields left. To hand out a death sentence (removing SRs ability)  while assuring a second death sentence ( giving you a PR to VIG someone)  did not make any sense to me.
Click to expand...


I didn't say vig made sense, I said a replacement pr did.


----------



## CaféAuLait

sameech said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hated that you all had Central, North and East and were carrying conversations away from where we could see what was actually being said....House could have lied and there was nobody left to claim that he was lying and you could have been blamed, Wolf.   I didn't like neighborhoods this go-round because right from the start, I was accused of being scum just because I mentioned in the other Mafia thread that I couldn't find my PM's (new software had just been introduced)  and couldn't go to my neighborhood without the address, and that was the reason why I didn't come into the neighborhood right away....but that seemed scummy to some, too.  In the previous game, everyone started mentioning neighborhoods and nobody accused anyone of being Scummy because of it.  I think I was a target for someone from the very start but fortunately it didn't pan out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a discussion in the scum QT about making up quotes from Wolf but I wouldn't play along with that.  Thought it would be a bad thing to start doing to the overall dynamics.  I HATED being in 4 threads, and by hated, I mean *HATED* since I didn't even want to play in this game to begin with.  I don't like QT's.  I think they disrupt the natural flow of games.  I also don't like scum having daytalk.
Click to expand...



Sam

What was this idea I saw about closing neighborhoods once people are dead? Did I misunderstand you? It seemed you were saying Wake should lock them so people cant see them anymore.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> It made no sense to strip SR and give another PR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering SR's PR was brokenly awesome with fire eliminated, sure it did.
Click to expand...


You would of been better off saying you were a dayvig from the beginning because that's what I thought from the QT so it surprised me when you told town it fell in your lap. If you would of told me that, I would of doubted you much earlier.


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> House said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> It made no sense to strip SR and give another PR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering SR's PR was brokenly awesome with fire eliminated, sure it did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it did not. When SR announced her ability was taken it made sense Wake saw a flaw in his setup. Ice would basically be screwed with both shields left. To hand out a death sentence (removing SRs ability)  while assuring a second death sentence ( giving you a PR to VIG someone)  did not make any sense to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say vig made sense, I said a replacement pr did.
Click to expand...


OK, well I did not understand that, and no a replacement PR makes no sense either IMO. If you had been town it would not have been fair to scum given the removal of SR's PR made the game balanced again.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Mertex said:


> I hated that you all had Central, North and East and were carrying conversations away from where we could see what was actually being said....House could have lied and there was nobody left to claim that he was lying and you could have been blamed, Wolf.   I didn't like neighborhoods this go-round because right from the start, I was accused of being scum just because I mentioned in the other Mafia thread that I couldn't find my PM's (new software had just been introduced)  and couldn't go to my neighborhood without the address, and that was the reason why I didn't come into the neighborhood right away....but that seemed scummy to some, too.  In the previous game, everyone started mentioning neighborhoods and nobody accused anyone of being Scummy because of it.  I think I was a target for someone from the very start but fortunately it didn't pan out.



I loved the neighborhood dynamic. I thought it was fun. But yes, House could of told everyone I was lying about the dayvig thing and that would of been an interesting twist. I'm not sure it would of worked but would of been interesting. 

Oh, and note to Wake, never put Cafe and I in a neighborhood or other QT together because we like to talk and we'll break one of those things. North was over 860 posts and for awhile there was only 2 of us and Central was over 1,000. And Cafe and I were the ones doing the most talking by far in each although others talked plenty too. But how long would one be if we were together and how long would the game be if all that was in the GT which was long enough already? I still haven't been able to read everything in the QT's. It's like several games in one, LOL.


----------



## sameech

CaféAuLait said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hated that you all had Central, North and East and were carrying conversations away from where we could see what was actually being said....House could have lied and there was nobody left to claim that he was lying and you could have been blamed, Wolf.   I didn't like neighborhoods this go-round because right from the start, I was accused of being scum just because I mentioned in the other Mafia thread that I couldn't find my PM's (new software had just been introduced)  and couldn't go to my neighborhood without the address, and that was the reason why I didn't come into the neighborhood right away....but that seemed scummy to some, too.  In the previous game, everyone started mentioning neighborhoods and nobody accused anyone of being Scummy because of it.  I think I was a target for someone from the very start but fortunately it didn't pan out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a discussion in the scum QT about making up quotes from Wolf but I wouldn't play along with that.  Thought it would be a bad thing to start doing to the overall dynamics.  I HATED being in 4 threads, and by hated, I mean *HATED* since I didn't even want to play in this game to begin with.  I don't like QT's.  I think they disrupt the natural flow of games.  I also don't like scum having daytalk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sam
> 
> What was this idea I saw about closing neighborhoods once people are dead? Did I misunderstand you? It seemed you were saying Wake should lock them so people cant see them anymore.
Click to expand...


I thought they should be closed so the surviving member couldn't reference them with nobody there to verify what they were saying or the interpretation thereof since we cannot direct quote.  I lot of the quotes you and Ayes were digging up from me in Central were being so taken out of context that, even though they were part of my game, they bordered on dishonesty the way they were being parsed and construed.  It is a bad habit.  People need to make their own arguments in their own words instead of misconstruing posts IMO.


----------



## Wolfsister77

In the last game, once you were the last person alive in your hood, Wake closed them so you couldn't post in them any more but you could still see them.


----------



## CaféAuLait

sameech said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hated that you all had Central, North and East and were carrying conversations away from where we could see what was actually being said....House could have lied and there was nobody left to claim that he was lying and you could have been blamed, Wolf.   I didn't like neighborhoods this go-round because right from the start, I was accused of being scum just because I mentioned in the other Mafia thread that I couldn't find my PM's (new software had just been introduced)  and couldn't go to my neighborhood without the address, and that was the reason why I didn't come into the neighborhood right away....but that seemed scummy to some, too.  In the previous game, everyone started mentioning neighborhoods and nobody accused anyone of being Scummy because of it.  I think I was a target for someone from the very start but fortunately it didn't pan out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a discussion in the scum QT about making up quotes from Wolf but I wouldn't play along with that.  Thought it would be a bad thing to start doing to the overall dynamics.  I HATED being in 4 threads, and by hated, I mean *HATED* since I didn't even want to play in this game to begin with.  I don't like QT's.  I think they disrupt the natural flow of games.  I also don't like scum having daytalk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sam
> 
> What was this idea I saw about closing neighborhoods once people are dead? Did I misunderstand you? It seemed you were saying Wake should lock them so people cant see them anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought they should be closed so the surviving member couldn't reference them with nobody there to verify what they were saying or the interpretation thereof since we cannot direct quote.  I lot of the quotes you and Ayes were digging up from me in Central were being so taken out of context that, even though they were part of my game, they bordered on dishonesty the way they were being parsed and construed.  It is a bad habit.  People need to make their own arguments in their own words instead of misconstruing posts IMO.
Click to expand...


Not sure where you saw dishonesty there Sam, if you think it came off as dishonest it was not my intent and I am quite sure it was not Aye's intent either.. To close a QT would be paramount to closing the rest of the game thread IMO. The QT's were a part of your game and others where *you were outright dishonest as scum*. To not be able to reference dishonest statements made by scum in QT's seems pretty ridiculous if you ask me.

@Wake,

Are you going to close the QTs so they are not assessable after everyone dies or just one person left? Seems unfair given scum lie in them and those QTs are a large part of the game. Look at what was happening between House and Wolf, for her not to have access to that if needed for later would be highly unfair to town IMO.


----------



## sameech

Wolfsister77 said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or he'll get ruler and I'll have to be a guard and try to save his ass. Grrrrrr...................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be watching you very carefully.............and him, too....no more surprise gifts at the end of the game....hahahaha......special Vig crap....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The sneak never told me it was a surprise gift. I thought he had it from the beginning. That kind of trick will never work on me again with both Sameech and House using it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was PMing Wake about that last day as he was the only one I could discuss it with.  I really thought he had lost you much much earlier in the day when you posted OK to him in the GT and the QT.  You did well with the staredown wiuth town though.  I was surprised you didn't flinch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is the kind of thing that makes the game fun. That stare down.
> 
> That OK was not a good sign from me BTW. I wanted to see what he would do.
Click to expand...


My message to Wake was along the lines of "Get the death/win scene ready.  House just lost Wolf.  She doesn't do one word posts"


----------



## Wolfsister77

sameech said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Or he'll get ruler and I'll have to be a guard and try to save his ass. Grrrrrr...................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be watching you very carefully.............and him, too....no more surprise gifts at the end of the game....hahahaha......special Vig crap....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The sneak never told me it was a surprise gift. I thought he had it from the beginning. That kind of trick will never work on me again with both Sameech and House using it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was PMing Wake about that last day as he was the only one I could discuss it with.  I really thought he had lost you much much earlier in the day when you posted OK to him in the GT and the QT.  You did well with the staredown wiuth town though.  I was surprised you didn't flinch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is the kind of thing that makes the game fun. That stare down.
> 
> That OK was not a good sign from me BTW. I wanted to see what he would do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My message to Wake was along the lines of "Get the death/win scene ready.  House just lost Wolf.  She doesn't do one word posts"
Click to expand...


LOL-Very true. If I get to that point, you better watch out. Also, that line about people turning against each other at the drop of a hat all the time in mafia or maybe all the times I said you better not be lying or asking him straight out if he was a dayvig again should of been a sign. And what you said in the dz is true. If I tell you in that situation you can trust me and I won't tell anyone, does not mean that you can trust me or I won't tell.


----------



## Wake

All Neighborhoods become public after game resolution.

If game #5 were to go on steroids, there'd be mini-hoods and then one larger one comprised of one player from each hood, I want to better study the human dynamics involved. Trust, 'Us vs Them' mentality, and abounding curiosity amongst the hoods are some highlights. 

A Neighborhood which grants a specific PR/ability through consensus of the Neighbors would be interesting.


----------



## Grandma

Wake said:


> A Neighborhood which grants a specific PR/ability through consensus of the Neighbors would be interesting.



SSSsssssssssshhh!


----------



## sameech

Wake said:


> All Neighborhoods become public after game resolution.
> 
> If game #5 were to go on steroids, there'd be mini-hoods and then one larger one comprised of one player from each hood, I want to better study the human dynamics involved. Trust, 'Us vs Them' mentality, and abounding curiosity amongst the hoods are some highlights.
> 
> A Neighborhood which grants a specific PR/ability through consensus of the Neighbors would be interesting.



When I am town, there isn't much I wouldn't say/do in a neighborhood that I would not do in the GT if the hoods did not exist.   The only good thing I see about them as far as town is that you can have a smaller captive audience to be able to size up that group without random interference from the players at large early on--putting pressure on people to reply more readily than they might in the GT.


----------



## Wolfsister77

I know a lot of people say neighborhoods are anti-town and in a way they are because it encourages people to talk away from the GT. But from what I have seen of them in both game 3 and game 5 is they are not really good for scum. It is much easier to examine what they say in a smaller setting. I hated the neighborhood in game 3 but loved it here. Avi was wondering why I didn't speak in twilight in game 3-well damn Avi, you know after a lynch occurs, scum is likely to relax and say something stupid. I won't avoid it again in the future, regardless. But avoiding twilight and not commenting on the NK or being too dramatic about the NK are both scumtells.


----------



## sameech

Wolfsister77 said:


> I know a lot of people say neighborhoods are anti-town and in a way they are because it encourages people to talk away from the GT. But from what I have seen of them in both game 3 and game 5 is they are not really good for scum. It is much easier to examine what they say in a smaller setting. I hated the neighborhood in game 3 but loved it here. Avi was wondering why I didn't speak in twilight in game 3-well damn Avi, you know after a lynch occurs, scum is likely to relax and say something stupid. I won't avoid it again in the future, regardless. But avoiding twilight and not commenting on the NK or being too dramatic about the NK are both scumtells.



There are no magical scum tells that are universal other than just trying to find a pattern of play.  It depends on the player usually, and if most of the town cannot see their content, then it makes it much harder to assess.  Had Gath not busted the game to smithereens, I dare say that you wouldn't have liked the neighborhood so much in this game when town would have been on a mylo pretty quick.  Either way, scum should not have day talk.


----------



## Wolfsister77

sameech said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know a lot of people say neighborhoods are anti-town and in a way they are because it encourages people to talk away from the GT. But from what I have seen of them in both game 3 and game 5 is they are not really good for scum. It is much easier to examine what they say in a smaller setting. I hated the neighborhood in game 3 but loved it here. Avi was wondering why I didn't speak in twilight in game 3-well damn Avi, you know after a lynch occurs, scum is likely to relax and say something stupid. I won't avoid it again in the future, regardless. But avoiding twilight and not commenting on the NK or being too dramatic about the NK are both scumtells.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no magical scum tells that are universal other than just trying to find a pattern of play.  It depends on the player usually, and if most of the town cannot see their content, then it makes it much harder to assess.  Had Gath not busted the game to smithereens, I dare say that you wouldn't have liked the neighborhood so much in this game when town would have been on a mylo pretty quick.  Either way, scum should not have day talk.
Click to expand...


I agree, giving scum daytalk is too much of an advantage but something needed to offset they couldn't kill each other and you are right that scumtells a lot of the time, depend on the player. A good enough player can change their game enough to fool people. And yeah, it's true that neighborhoods hide convos. And it's also true that Gath should not have given up but he was going to be lynched regardless so I think his deal to take out ice was not a bad idea. It would have been a bad idea to take him up on it. But for a newbie, he did well. All the scum played a good game. Town just played a better one this time.


----------



## sameech

Wolfsister77 said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know a lot of people say neighborhoods are anti-town and in a way they are because it encourages people to talk away from the GT. But from what I have seen of them in both game 3 and game 5 is they are not really good for scum. It is much easier to examine what they say in a smaller setting. I hated the neighborhood in game 3 but loved it here. Avi was wondering why I didn't speak in twilight in game 3-well damn Avi, you know after a lynch occurs, scum is likely to relax and say something stupid. I won't avoid it again in the future, regardless. But avoiding twilight and not commenting on the NK or being too dramatic about the NK are both scumtells.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no magical scum tells that are universal other than just trying to find a pattern of play.  It depends on the player usually, and if most of the town cannot see their content, then it makes it much harder to assess.  Had Gath not busted the game to smithereens, I dare say that you wouldn't have liked the neighborhood so much in this game when town would have been on a mylo pretty quick.  Either way, scum should not have day talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree, giving scum daytalk is too much of an advantage but something needed to offset they couldn't kill each other and you are right that scumtells a lot of the time, depend on the player. A good enough player can change their game enough to fool people. And yeah, it's true that neighborhoods hide convos. And it's also true that Gath should not have given up but he was going to be lynched regardless so I think his deal to take out ice was not a bad idea. It would have been a bad idea to take him up on it. But for a newbie, he did well. All the scum played a good game. Town just played a better one this time.
Click to expand...


No town really didn't play a better game.  The divided scum dynamic just collapsed when 2 players decided if they couldn't win then neither could the other scum team.  Town found 1 scum.  Scum killed 3 scum.


----------



## Wolfsister77

sameech said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know a lot of people say neighborhoods are anti-town and in a way they are because it encourages people to talk away from the GT. But from what I have seen of them in both game 3 and game 5 is they are not really good for scum. It is much easier to examine what they say in a smaller setting. I hated the neighborhood in game 3 but loved it here. Avi was wondering why I didn't speak in twilight in game 3-well damn Avi, you know after a lynch occurs, scum is likely to relax and say something stupid. I won't avoid it again in the future, regardless. But avoiding twilight and not commenting on the NK or being too dramatic about the NK are both scumtells.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no magical scum tells that are universal other than just trying to find a pattern of play.  It depends on the player usually, and if most of the town cannot see their content, then it makes it much harder to assess.  Had Gath not busted the game to smithereens, I dare say that you wouldn't have liked the neighborhood so much in this game when town would have been on a mylo pretty quick.  Either way, scum should not have day talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree, giving scum daytalk is too much of an advantage but something needed to offset they couldn't kill each other and you are right that scumtells a lot of the time, depend on the player. A good enough player can change their game enough to fool people. And yeah, it's true that neighborhoods hide convos. And it's also true that Gath should not have given up but he was going to be lynched regardless so I think his deal to take out ice was not a bad idea. It would have been a bad idea to take him up on it. But for a newbie, he did well. All the scum played a good game. Town just played a better one this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No town really didn't play a better game.  The divided scum dynamic just collapsed when 2 players decided if they couldn't win then neither could the other scum team.  Town found 1 scum.  Scum killed 3 scum.
Click to expand...


We'll just have to agree to disagree on which side played better. The end result is the same. And like I said, everyone played well. It was a fun game. Still............................town kicked scum's ass.


----------



## CaféAuLait

sameech said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know a lot of people say neighborhoods are anti-town and in a way they are because it encourages people to talk away from the GT. But from what I have seen of them in both game 3 and game 5 is they are not really good for scum. It is much easier to examine what they say in a smaller setting. I hated the neighborhood in game 3 but loved it here. Avi was wondering why I didn't speak in twilight in game 3-well damn Avi, you know after a lynch occurs, scum is likely to relax and say something stupid. I won't avoid it again in the future, regardless. But avoiding twilight and not commenting on the NK or being too dramatic about the NK are both scumtells.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no magical scum tells that are universal other than just trying to find a pattern of play.  It depends on the player usually, and if most of the town cannot see their content, then it makes it much harder to assess.  Had Gath not busted the game to smithereens, I dare say that you wouldn't have liked the neighborhood so much in this game when town would have been on a mylo pretty quick.  Either way, scum should not have day talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree, giving scum daytalk is too much of an advantage but something needed to offset they couldn't kill each other and you are right that scumtells a lot of the time, depend on the player. A good enough player can change their game enough to fool people. And yeah, it's true that neighborhoods hide convos. And it's also true that Gath should not have given up but he was going to be lynched regardless so I think his deal to take out ice was not a bad idea. It would have been a bad idea to take him up on it. But for a newbie, he did well. All the scum played a good game. Town just played a better one this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No town really didn't play a better game.  The divided scum dynamic just collapsed when 2 players decided if they couldn't win then neither could the other scum team.  Town found 1 scum.  Scum killed 3 scum.
Click to expand...



Nah, Avatar played to his wincon, he outed you, but people did not believe him since he was scum.  They believed you had a PR thus you not being flash lynched.  Then it was your lies ( claiming to seeing two people actions on one night, where you thought the keys was a day action)  which got you caught, you were up for lynching, and then Gath was under a lot of scrutiny and then made his scumslip ( stating he knew the keys had not been used, among other issues)  and he was up for lynching before you. He just confirmed what was already known.

I suppose if it makes you feel better you can state scum played better, go for it. It does not mean it's true.


----------



## sameech

CaféAuLait said:


> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know a lot of people say neighborhoods are anti-town and in a way they are because it encourages people to talk away from the GT. But from what I have seen of them in both game 3 and game 5 is they are not really good for scum. It is much easier to examine what they say in a smaller setting. I hated the neighborhood in game 3 but loved it here. Avi was wondering why I didn't speak in twilight in game 3-well damn Avi, you know after a lynch occurs, scum is likely to relax and say something stupid. I won't avoid it again in the future, regardless. But avoiding twilight and not commenting on the NK or being too dramatic about the NK are both scumtells.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no magical scum tells that are universal other than just trying to find a pattern of play.  It depends on the player usually, and if most of the town cannot see their content, then it makes it much harder to assess.  Had Gath not busted the game to smithereens, I dare say that you wouldn't have liked the neighborhood so much in this game when town would have been on a mylo pretty quick.  Either way, scum should not have day talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree, giving scum daytalk is too much of an advantage but something needed to offset they couldn't kill each other and you are right that scumtells a lot of the time, depend on the player. A good enough player can change their game enough to fool people. And yeah, it's true that neighborhoods hide convos. And it's also true that Gath should not have given up but he was going to be lynched regardless so I think his deal to take out ice was not a bad idea. It would have been a bad idea to take him up on it. But for a newbie, he did well. All the scum played a good game. Town just played a better one this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No town really didn't play a better game.  The divided scum dynamic just collapsed when 2 players decided if they couldn't win then neither could the other scum team.  Town found 1 scum.  Scum killed 3 scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, Avatar played to his wincon, he outed you, but people did not believe him since he was scum.  They believed you had a PR thus you not being flash lynched.  Then it was your lies ( claiming to seeing two people actions on one night, where you thought the keys was a day action)  which got you caught, you were up for lynching, and then Gath was under a lot of scrutiny and then made his scumslip ( stating he knew the keys had not been used, among other issues)  and he was up for lynching before you. He just confirmed what was already known.
> 
> I suppose if it makes you feel better you can state scum played better, go for it. It does not mean it's true.
Click to expand...


I didn't say scum played better.  We played awful.  That is why town won, not because town played better than it has been.


----------



## Wolfsister77

sameech said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know a lot of people say neighborhoods are anti-town and in a way they are because it encourages people to talk away from the GT. But from what I have seen of them in both game 3 and game 5 is they are not really good for scum. It is much easier to examine what they say in a smaller setting. I hated the neighborhood in game 3 but loved it here. Avi was wondering why I didn't speak in twilight in game 3-well damn Avi, you know after a lynch occurs, scum is likely to relax and say something stupid. I won't avoid it again in the future, regardless. But avoiding twilight and not commenting on the NK or being too dramatic about the NK are both scumtells.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no magical scum tells that are universal other than just trying to find a pattern of play.  It depends on the player usually, and if most of the town cannot see their content, then it makes it much harder to assess.  Had Gath not busted the game to smithereens, I dare say that you wouldn't have liked the neighborhood so much in this game when town would have been on a mylo pretty quick.  Either way, scum should not have day talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree, giving scum daytalk is too much of an advantage but something needed to offset they couldn't kill each other and you are right that scumtells a lot of the time, depend on the player. A good enough player can change their game enough to fool people. And yeah, it's true that neighborhoods hide convos. And it's also true that Gath should not have given up but he was going to be lynched regardless so I think his deal to take out ice was not a bad idea. It would have been a bad idea to take him up on it. But for a newbie, he did well. All the scum played a good game. Town just played a better one this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No town really didn't play a better game.  The divided scum dynamic just collapsed when 2 players decided if they couldn't win then neither could the other scum team.  Town found 1 scum.  Scum killed 3 scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, Avatar played to his wincon, he outed you, but people did not believe him since he was scum.  They believed you had a PR thus you not being flash lynched.  Then it was your lies ( claiming to seeing two people actions on one night, where you thought the keys was a day action)  which got you caught, you were up for lynching, and then Gath was under a lot of scrutiny and then made his scumslip ( stating he knew the keys had not been used, among other issues)  and he was up for lynching before you. He just confirmed what was already known.
> 
> I suppose if it makes you feel better you can state scum played better, go for it. It does not mean it's true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say scum played better.  We played awful.  That is why town won, not because town played better than it has been.
Click to expand...


Town played a better game than scum since you said scum played awful. In order for town not to have played better, we'd have to be even worse than awful according to you words that scum played awful. Scum only caught one scum Avi-that was because he was on the other team. You were caught later even after Avi fingered you. Gath gave up because he was caught and about to be lynched and wanted us to try to use him to get ice. Town definitely caught House all on our own.

IMO-scum did not play awful. IMO, everyone played a very good game. I think this group as a whole plays better every time we play. This is just my opinion which I stand by. EVERYONE did very, very well.


----------



## House

The fact that a day zero newbscum was the last to die should say plenty about the quality of the play all around,imo.


----------



## Wolfsister77

House said:


> The fact that a day zero newbscum was the last to die should say plenty about the quality of the play all around,imo.



Nope, you played very well for a newbie. Gath did too for newbscum. And despite the fact that some don't want to give town credit, I'd say everyone did a damn good job of scumhunting. I just can't point to anyone that did a bad job this game. Each game shows better play, IMO. 

It saddens me that some don't even want to acknowledge good town play here and want to cheapen town's first win in a big game like this. 

Oh well.....................................................I know better.


----------



## CaféAuLait

House said:


> The fact that a day zero newbscum was the last to die should say plenty about the quality of the play all around,imo.




Scum ( brand new scum as well) have won prior as well, it is a lot harder playing as town, you know who everyone is.

How many games do you think everyone here has played? Game 1, I had to leave after a total of seven posts 99 percent on the first 2 pages of the game. Game 2, was scuttled due to compromise. Game 3 went by pretty quick for me due to lynching,  because our masons were really not participating in the game. So this is *my* *second game*. Most here have played 3-4 games. No one here are really experienced. Except, SR, and TN and they are from the main site.


----------



## CaféAuLait

sameech said:


> CaféAuLait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sameech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know a lot of people say neighborhoods are anti-town and in a way they are because it encourages people to talk away from the GT. But from what I have seen of them in both game 3 and game 5 is they are not really good for scum. It is much easier to examine what they say in a smaller setting. I hated the neighborhood in game 3 but loved it here. Avi was wondering why I didn't speak in twilight in game 3-well damn Avi, you know after a lynch occurs, scum is likely to relax and say something stupid. I won't avoid it again in the future, regardless. But avoiding twilight and not commenting on the NK or being too dramatic about the NK are both scumtells.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are no magical scum tells that are universal other than just trying to find a pattern of play.  It depends on the player usually, and if most of the town cannot see their content, then it makes it much harder to assess.  Had Gath not busted the game to smithereens, I dare say that you wouldn't have liked the neighborhood so much in this game when town would have been on a mylo pretty quick.  Either way, scum should not have day talk.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree, giving scum daytalk is too much of an advantage but something needed to offset they couldn't kill each other and you are right that scumtells a lot of the time, depend on the player. A good enough player can change their game enough to fool people. And yeah, it's true that neighborhoods hide convos. And it's also true that Gath should not have given up but he was going to be lynched regardless so I think his deal to take out ice was not a bad idea. It would have been a bad idea to take him up on it. But for a newbie, he did well. All the scum played a good game. Town just played a better one this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No town really didn't play a better game.  The divided scum dynamic just collapsed when 2 players decided if they couldn't win then neither could the other scum team.  Town found 1 scum.  Scum killed 3 scum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, Avatar played to his wincon, he outed you, but people did not believe him since he was scum.  They believed you had a PR thus you not being flash lynched.  Then it was your lies ( claiming to seeing two people actions on one night, where you thought the keys was a day action)  which got you caught, you were up for lynching, and then Gath was under a lot of scrutiny and then made his scumslip ( stating he knew the keys had not been used, among other issues)  and he was up for lynching before you. He just confirmed what was already known.
> 
> I suppose if it makes you feel better you can state scum played better, go for it. It does not mean it's true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say scum played better.  We played awful.  That is why town won, not because town played better than it has been.
Click to expand...


I suppose I disagreed with you comment scum killed 3 scum. It really is not the case.


----------



## ScarletRage

House said:


> The fact that a day zero newbscum was the last to die should say plenty about the quality of the play all around,imo.


Absolutely not. Who lives and who dies is a matter of strategy.
I have taken busses, hell planned them as scum. Newbie scum can do well in lylo bc they are newb.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Plus House, It wasn't because you were a newb that you were last. It was a matter of what happened in the game-the order of scum that survived. A lot of times too, the new guy is overlooked as a candidate right away. Again, it cheapens a hard fought victory when the ones that didn't win come out in the end and say the all around quality of play wasn't good. Or say town didn't improve in their play or didn't play better than the scum who have a hell of a lot more info than town does. The least you guys can do is admit town played well this game and even improved because they did. Why is that so hard for some people? If it was the other way around, I'd be saying you guys played well because you did. Anyway, enough of this. I'm done here.


----------



## tn5421

Wake said:


> *TOWN HAS WON THE GAME!!!
> 
> House, Ice Mafia Goon, has perished!
> 
> Windgale is saved!!!
> *​
> Everyone dead may now post.
> You guys worked very quickly to uproot Scum.
> So quickly, I wasn't quite prepared yet.
> 
> Dead QT: USMB 5 Dead QT - QuickTopic free message board hosting
> The Northern Citadel: The Northern Citadel - QuickTopic free message board hosting
> The Southern Wetlands : The Southern Wetlands - QuickTopic free message board hosting
> The Eastern Firmaments: The Eastern Firmaments - QuickTopic free message board hosting
> The Western Mountains: The Western Mountains - QuickTopic free message board hosting
> Central Windgale: Central Windgale - QuickTopic free message board hosting
> Fire Mafia QT: Mafia 5 Fire Mafia - QuickTopic free message board hosting
> Ice Mafia QT: Mafia 5 Ice Mafia - QuickTopic free message board hosting
> Wake's Command Center: Wake s Command Center USMB 5 - QuickTopic free message board hosting



This post disappeared somewhere, so I'm quoting it to put it on the last page again.


----------



## Wake

Yeah, this game was fun to watch unfold.

Would love to put this one on steroids in a Large Theme game.


----------



## Nutz

FYI...I am yet to lose.  I led yet another team to victory.  I am simply a brilliant player.  

Anyway....someone needs to start up a game here.   I enjoy it and would like to play.


----------



## House

Nutz said:


> FYI...I am yet to lose.  I led yet another team to victory.  I am simply a brilliant player.
> 
> Anyway....someone needs to start up a game here.   I enjoy it and would like to play.



I know what you mean.  It _used_ to be quite nice playing here.


----------



## Nutz

House said:


> Nutz said:
> 
> 
> 
> FYI...I am yet to lose.  I led yet another team to victory.  I am simply a brilliant player.
> 
> Anyway....someone needs to start up a game here.   I enjoy it and would like to play.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean.  It _used_ to be quite nice playing here.
Click to expand...

I was just saying I had fun last game and would like to play again.  If you are saying I made it a poor experience...I am sorry, but I stll had fun.


----------



## Wake

*Elements of this game will be used towards a massive game elsewhere.* 

Please PM me if interested.


----------



## FA_Q2

You know I am always interested though this site no longer lends itself to a simple click and PM - I seem to have lost the ability to send one (or my mind - one or the other).


----------



## Wolfsister77

I've said it there, I'll say it here. PMing me here at USMB or at the main site is the best because I will get an email saying I have a PM/Conversation or whatever. That way if I'm not active at either place, I will still see that someone is trying to contact me.


----------



## Wolfsister77

FA_Q2 said:


> You know I am always interested though this site no longer lends itself to a simple click and PM - I seem to have lost the ability to send one (or my mind - one or the other).



You have to start a conversation to PM someone. You should have the ability to do that. I have a few going right now.


----------



## Wake

I'm going to look at other elements from past games here, too.

Especially AyeCantSeeYou 's game. Not saying these elements will show up, but maybe.

Game will have at least 36 players. Am informed by staff that there is no limit on how much I can pack into it. Need to find a good cornerstone idea to build upon.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

If I had gotten enough players, I would have easily doubled or tripled what I had put in that game. Nothing like keeping people on their toes!


----------



## Wake

You should come over and play at the main mafia site Aye.

Seriously.


----------



## Wolfsister77

One super fun idea I saw recently was that everyone got their flavor and some sort of ability first. After that was done, then alignments were assigned after. It was interesting.


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

When I get time. Moved last month 1000+ miles and still have boxes everywhere. LOL Seriously!


----------



## Wolfsister77

Oh yeah Aye, Shaitra, FA, dragon=Avi, myself, Wake are all over at the main site. Titus is there too.

Good luck with your move!!


----------

